# Show your doggy and Diver...



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

not a diver but that is my pet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

View attachment 1546074


View attachment 1546075
[/QUOTE]

Awwww.....


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Toro, my dog & Tuna, my watch. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

*My 1 1/2yr. old male Chessie (Chesapeake Bay Retriever) *


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Skyler is wondering if he can chew on my Rado Original Diver










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

This is already my favorite WUS thread ever. Tonight, I will post pics!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Show your doggy and Diver... or tortoises*

My dogs were not cooperating but my two tortoises come "running" to me because they think I have a treat for them. I did give them some watermelon after posing with my Halios SS Tropik. They are both 4 years old and weigh almost 60lbs (27kg).


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Molly, our "German Shedder", now 11 months:










And this Armida A7 on the "Cuda" rubber. Works pretty well. (And yes, I realize the keepers are on the wrong side...had slid them on to keep them out of the way, and forgot to flip them before I took the pic...)


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Aquahallic said:


>


Your dog is the diver, he should wear the watch ! :-!


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

He was a little fella...








But he grew up!


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

scottymac said:


> Molly, our "German Shedder", now 11 months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing breed huh? She is very pretty!


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

staiiff said:


> Your dog is the diver, he should wear the watch ! :-!


:-d



72hotrod said:


> Amazing breed huh?


Indeed they are.

I had a female GSD named Gunner. We got her when she was 8 weeks old (born on the 4th of July just like my wife) and she had huge ears when she was a young pup just like your guy did. She had a lot of blonde that made her stand out. She was a gorgeous and wonderful dog, so smart!! Sadly she passed away back in '08 at 9yrs. old.

I still miss her and think of her every time I see another GSD. I keep a pic on the fridge of the two of us up in the clouds in the Shenandoah Mountains back in 2003. My last name is Compton so that's the reason for the pic. We had a LOT of great times together!!



Gunner and my daughter back in '07.


----------



## NickySantoro (Jun 30, 2014)

All black German Shepherd w/ Monster.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Show your doggy and Diver... or tortoises*



Chaz said:


> My dogs were not cooperating but my two tortoises come "running" to me because they think I have a treat for them. I did give them some watermelon after posing with my Halios SS Tropik. They are both 4 years old and weigh almost 60lbs (27kg).
> 
> View attachment 1546788


my boy


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

My main man Rudy and my MkII Nassau, and then his two sisters, Midgee and Abbie


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

No diver pics in here but couldn't resist a few more, these dog threads are my favorite!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

What a good looking BT Toothbras!
Rudy is our rescue BT mix, but don't tell him that, he loves being a Boston!
I'd be embarrassed to post all our nic nacs, we are sort of obsessed. 
Couple more...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> What a good looking BT Toothbras!


haha, thanks, right back at ya!!!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

My dog Sam in the foreground with my daughter's puppy.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

72hotrod said:


> Amazing breed huh? She is very pretty!


Thanks!

She has definitely made an impact around here. I had a GSD growing up, so when we decided to get a dog, I was pretty partial to getting another. Great with the kids and our cat (her best friend, even if he doesn't always agree).

We are constantly amazed at her ability to effortlessly transition from goofy playmate to vigilant sentinel and back again. Not a hard dog to love.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Great thread. Too many fabulous pics to comment on them all. I handed out numerous LIKES.
Love the underwater pic, and the tortoise.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

My bundle of energy


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Skyler is wondering if he can chew on my Rado Original Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same look my dog echo gives me....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Not a good one of the dog, but:


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sophie the Great Dane.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Photobombed my CH6 arrival photo...:



Somebody replaced my watch with a Ginormous buckle.... Ruby the Schnoodle.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Blue Great Dane (one of our 7 dogs)  and Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

72hotrod said:


> View attachment 1546903
> 
> 
> He was a little fella...
> ...


My favorite breed, lovely GSD!


----------



## BadPit (Apr 6, 2012)

BadPit


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

My boy is tiny enough that I can actually use a watch as a collar. 
Love him more than any watch I own by miles.

Once again this app screwed my pics. Will attach some when I get home to a computer.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mudflap happy because the Ploppy was up in rotation.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

Mikeman said:


> My favorite breed, lovely GSD!


Thanks brutha! He's the only dog I've ever known who I believe lives every second to please me!


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Three week old Dexter, breed undetermined. Our gardener lady turned up with him a few days ago and asked if we wanted to adopt, she found him abandoned, so what else could I do?


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Richqqqq said:


>


Where's the doggy? Ah, I see two glowing eyes.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

camb66 said:


> View attachment 1547322
> 
> My bundle of energy


FANTASTIC PHOTO!!!

I'm brand new to these forums but love this thread! It's just a $20 Timex (have a slightly more serious watch on the way, haha) but in the background is my German Shepherd, love that guy!


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

thirstyturtle said:


> FANTASTIC PHOTO!!!


Thanks! Its probably the best photo Ive ever taken. Welcome to the forums and you have a magnificent dog, German shepherds are great dogs.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

thirstyturtle said:


>


Don't let him eat the cat.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Our Senior Citizen Lab Mix


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

litlmn said:


> Don't let him eat the cat.


He patrols the counters and pulls the cat off when he can haha. They're good buddies!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> Three week old Dexter, breed undetermined. Our gardener lady turned up with him a few days ago and asked if we wanted to adopt, she found him abandoned, so what else could I do?


Awesome! If he doesn't work out let me know!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

More pics pls


----------



## Victor25 (May 2, 2013)

My Magrette and lazy pekingese! Love both of them!


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> More pics pls


OK! 

Our Great Dane leaping over our Pit Bull mix.









A couple of our dogs fishing in our pond









diver on leather









Playtime!!









diver on nato









our dogs hunting mice









diver on bracelet









Thanks for looking!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

fredrick said:


> OK!
> diver on leather


I really like that strap, where'd you get it? Looks nice and soft


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Obi wan Penny







Now older complete with gray hair but pack leader, negotiating treats


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Dog is rolling her eyes at me, like my wife.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of my dogs with my watch-

Heck, I don't even have a pick of one of the two of them online...

But here's Frisbee for good measure


DSC_0266 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Sun bathing


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> *My 1 1/2yr. old male Chessie (Chesapeake Bay Retriever) *


Nice. I am going to go home and kick my dog


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

thirstyturtle said:


> I really like that strap, where'd you get it? Looks nice and soft


Crown and Buckle..... They have great straps and great service!


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

The amazing miss mable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raf42 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Great pics y'all!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

3 Divers.....




























And 3 Dogs....

Sasha, Jazzmine










And Sadie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's Kingston and my A7.
Scott


----------



## tyclu (Jan 1, 2008)

doggie and a couple divers...


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

My companion


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have any new pictures of our dog with me, but here are a few old ones. He was a 3-months old puppy, first day away from his mother:


















And one of my favorite divers


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Bombfrog.....and a bomb dog. Best dog I have ever had.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Introducing Max, our 11 week old puppy who joined the family yesterday, and the Casio MDV-106 which was given to me today as a birthday gift from my son. Handsome pair I'd say:


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

Leonine said:


>


Had a Boxer my entire childhood.. Beautiful doggys..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Toro chomping on the Tuna. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Deaky Moon the Blood Hound and a watch he won in giveaway contest that I entered him in.

















The watch actually fits him pretty good 









125 pounds of hound


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my dog. I was going to post a picture of my watch too, but she ate it. She eats everything and anything. She was a rescue and has been with me about seven years.


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

2.5 year old Toller


----------



## NickySantoro (Jun 30, 2014)

-black Ray-black Shepherd-blue ISOfrane-


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Me and Buddy, a few months ago. Spazzy and loveable 3-y.o. chocolate lab


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Me and Buddy, a few months ago. Spazzy and loveable 3-y.o. chocolate lab


Two B.F.Fs!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Another shot of the inseparable friends. My three-year-old Retriever with my daughter's five-month-old Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I put a watch in there somewhere..


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Pitguy said:


> I think I put a watch in there somewhere..


Those are beautiful dogs

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> View attachment 1564720


Mmm Oreos.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Ruckus the new pit pup to go with Pudge the pug and a PAM 243




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

There is a lot of awesome in this thread. Thanks OP

White Golden Doodle

Black Bond


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Another one of Sophie - my 135 pound couch potato.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

This is in this months American Dog magazine where I published a story one her and we were both featured. Wearing my OS 300m.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So many sweet puppies. I feel guilty closing the thread and not giving them all Likes.


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

My best friend <3 Her name is Sil










And friends of the pack:









Love the doggies!


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

^^^^^ holy bat ears!!!!!! Frenchies are so awesome


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Ten pages already..! What's wrong with y'all people?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty sure that's neither dog, nor diver. Good looking cat regardless!



Fomenko said:


> Ten pages already..! What's wrong with y'all people?
> 
> View attachment 1565462


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

AWESOME! Look at her mug! What a pretty dog! BT's for life!



PJ said:


> This is in this months American Dog magazine where I published a story one her and we were both featured. Wearing my OS 300m.


----------



## BadPit (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

BadPit said:


> View attachment 1565494
> View attachment 1565495
> View attachment 1565497


HAHA! Thats's the bad pit? ...Shameful.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> AWESOME! Look at her mug! What a pretty dog! BT's for life!


This is my second and they are amazing dogs! I think dogs are better then most people.

She never takes her one eye off me when I am outside haha!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 1475lee (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

An hour ago:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just had these two pictures handy right now.
That's old man Jasper, my Doxie in the background.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Our newest addition to the family..... Long haired dachshund trying to bite my Diver!!!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Not my Dog. Not a Diver. Sorry.
nonetheless. he's a Beautiful Dog, belongs to a good friend. and his Name is Bowie

2 different eye colors.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome dog, this is called heterochromia
Heterochromia iridum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Tony A.H said:


> Not my Dog. Not a Diver. Sorry.
> nonetheless. he's a Beautiful Dog, belongs to a good friend. and his Name is Bowie
> 
> 2 different eye colors.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Scooter. Half dachshund, half corgi...all chaos.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Same doggie, different diver
Scott


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't have a dog but I do have her ....










She's my little sweet heart. Only goes to the bathroom outside like a dog so....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

What a unique pet! Is she a horned frog/lizard?



kamonjj said:


> I don't have a dog but I do have her ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> What a unique pet! Is she a horned frog/lizard?


She's actually a bearded dragon. This is her on one of our walks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> She's actually a bearded dragon. This is her on one of our walks.


She's really cool. I'm curious if she behaves like she finds comfort in being with you. Affectionate?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> She's really cool. I'm curious if she behaves like she finds comfort in being with you. Affectionate?


Thanks! Yes, they have their own personalities much like other pets. Rita (that's her name) loves to be with us, and hates being put back in her tank. We even took her to the beach last year. When she's out work us, she will fight to stay out. She's very clean, won't go to the bathroom in her tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

My mate has two of these dragons. These guys can jump! And i mean, really jump. Almost **** my pants the first time "draak" (thats her name, means dragon in dutch) jumped past me.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Taken this morning. Couldn't manage a dog + watch shot, but I was wearing this:


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Sub 1680 and 'The Girls" ...

*





















​


----------



## Matusalem_1324 (Mar 13, 2011)

Little late to this thread sorry.
My little orange skx on the way to the pups (Winston and Eva) favourite park.
Cheers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

NEED MORE PICS!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

nweash said:


>


++++++++++++++++++++++++++
OMG!


----------



## jjlwis1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Aquahallic said:


> *My 1 1/2yr. old male Chessie (Chesapeake Bay Retriever) *


Huge puppy is huge....


----------



## jjlwis1 (Jul 15, 2014)

camb66 said:


> View attachment 1547322
> 
> My bundle of energy
> View attachment 1547327


JRT? Sweet Helson... Great... Another one I've gotta get now.....


----------



## jjlwis1 (Jul 15, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> FANTASTIC PHOTO!!!
> 
> I'm brand new to these forums but love this thread! It's just a $20 Timex (have a slightly more serious watch on the way, haha) but in the background is my German Shepherd, love that guy!


Another pup that thinks it's human..... Silly puppy... He looks like trouble..... Curious.. Haha what a handsome young man!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks! I like him quite a bit


----------



## jjlwis1 (Jul 15, 2014)

litlmn said:


> Our Senior Citizen Lab Mix
> 
> View attachment 1548648
> 
> View attachment 1548649


Awwww old man! Gah... Reminds me of my guy! Ahh I miss him... Even though it was over 7 years ago now...


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

My buddy


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

It looks like your dogs wrist can handle a 47 mm watch well. Nice!



nweash said:


>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Thanks! Yes, they have their own personalities much like other pets. Rita (that's her name) loves to be with us, and hates being put back in her tank. We even took her to the beach last year. When she's out work us, she will fight to stay out. She's very clean, won't go to the bathroom in her tank.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She needs a partner. Have you considered a male?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

She always tries to use my watches as an anchor point - I always cringe when I hear her nails make contact haha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Im breaking the rules but i dont have a dog yet...









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Parker, our 5 month old English Cocker Spaniel wondering why the Sharkmaster isn't strapped to his wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Four month old Chihuahua and OM. Pic taken right now.


----------



## Grande (Aug 13, 2014)

Edith and Longines:


----------



## sweetsdream (Apr 25, 2012)

Sub-C and Pancho Villa.


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orient Blue Ray with NatoStrapCo Inmate NATO, out on a walk with my Anatolian Shepherd.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mudflap says "you wouldn't like me when I am angry". She did tell me to let y'all know she never really gets angry.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

12 weeks old and growing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Bert is not impressed:


----------



## Herbertmlevine (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Young.....









And old


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

8 week pit/mastiff


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Leo.....revealed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taken today while waking my dogs 








That's Turbo
A week or so ago



















Roxy


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Just try to relate the kind of dog with the kind of watch their owners pick...and conclude little co-relationship..

so refreshing to see lovely creatures other than watches..


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mudflap spent all day trying to decide what to wear, when she finally got it down to the Pumpkin, Ploppy, Hulk and Fifty she was too tired to do anything but go to sleep. First world problems! She looks at the picture and points out it is not very becoming to her... But she is a little WIS in training as she makes note that Hulks often look like Kermits in pictures. My wife thinks this is a example of how dumb the dog is but I know it shows her genius! I edited to include a pic of her headed to her favorite dive spot, she is just about to start complaining how they don't make regulators or masks to fit her properly...


----------



## Grande (Aug 13, 2014)

Edie got a new Armida A7 today!:


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

My newf. She's likely more interested in the BBQ chicken than the watch.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

This is Macie, my seven and a half month old shelter rescue. She was straight off the streets so her foster parents had no idea what breed she is. My vote is any combination of shepherd/lab/doberman/terrier, she's a mutt. But she's suited for diving as much as my Squale! Edit: The dirt on my arm is from right after she jumped on me to say thanks for opening the patio door :rodekaart


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Morgan and the Blue Ray.


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

The Monster(s).


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Already posted, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Marley and my PO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

DSC_0259 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## scmgoblue (Jul 20, 2008)

Mylo, our 40 mph couch potato and the EcoZilla


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My buddy Turbo with my Vulcain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just now:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Paris Island NYC style!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maya.....my two year old Golden Retriever.










Maya and the Monster.....










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

A very unsure looking American Bulldog...










And all of them...


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Pepper the 2 year old Lab mix and a Dagaz TII Typhoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ncmoto said:


>


I get the exact same look from my Golden when she brings me her rope to play. You just can't resist those big brown eyes.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Tucker is very impressed with the quality standards of the new Golana diver.......


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

. Our tiger dachshund Otis after a snack. Time for a nap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)

.


----------



## will.r (Nov 28, 2014)

Lucy and an out of focus SK009


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

My Wife and Kids saw this and said : " Dad finally lost his mind "


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Last 2 working stumpy tail cattle dogs I've got left.......had 5 generations out of "Gus and Ringo" I can tell you they bite on both ends and you could leave your kids out in the back yard and heaven help any thing that tried to get near them....the DS was the same year my top dog Macca cashed in....would love to get him back.....got to love our pets and workmates give so much and ask for so little.....great thread seikomatic.....all the best Dave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Turbo, one of my Aussies, and the NSA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Emma not loving the cone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is hilarious!

Ultimate Dog Tease:


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Not a dog but a Red Panda at Wellington Zoo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Fun thread. Here's Sadie photobombing a shot of the OWC.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, just a Michael Kors quartz on my wife - while battling for space on the love seat with Sophie the Great Dane.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Turbo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Boschett Reef Ranger and my Pitty Princess RoxyBear









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## DesertDweller (Jun 16, 2013)

My mixed breed and Citizen diver.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bo and Resco


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a new 112 I see?


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Favorite thread!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> Is that a new 112 I see?


Yes sir  love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zoe and I just took the pups on a walk 
Roxy and Turbo are two aussies 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Poor Dexter, he's not too happy about his cone, but until his paws recover from his excessive licking, it has to stay on.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dfl3506 said:


> Poor Dexter, he's not too happy about his cone, but until his paws recover from his excessive licking, it has to stay on.


Hope he recovers quickly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope he recovers quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cheers, just wish I knew how to break the habit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> Cheers, just wish I knew how to break the habit.


What does the vet say?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

julywest said:


> What does the vet say?


There is a small amount of infection, but that's probably caused by him licking, otherwise, no signs of mites or fleas. I think he's just developed a compulsive habit which can be very hard, sometimes impossible to break.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> There is a small amount of infection, but that's probably caused by him licking, otherwise, no signs of mites or fleas. I think he's just developed a compulsive habit which can be very hard, sometimes impossible to break.


Maybe find some lotion thats distasteful to him and put on paws daily? Nothing that would hurt him just to try and stop him.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

It begins! In Love with this MM300









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Giggo said:


> Toro, my dog & Tuna, my watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Woke the old boy up for a quick shot with Ocean One Blue. He was not pleased.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Getting coffee








Then keeping watch on the neighborhood









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

JNC_1009 said:


> Gorgeous dog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. She's a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> There is a small amount of infection, but that's probably caused by him licking, otherwise, no signs of mites or fleas. I think he's just developed a compulsive habit which can be very hard, sometimes impossible to break.


Had one of my working dogs get that habit...kept giving him a shin bone to distract him full of marrow..it worked for me so might be something for you to try....all the best Dave


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Chillin with this crazy pup!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Passed out from an exhaustive day of being a lug









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll play...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Macie has grown a TON since the last time I posted in this thread. She's still plenty derpy though...


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

SKX173 (Murphy bezel) on Gus. After listening for a while, his estimate is +7 seconds/day.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

reading all these, I still try to correlate the kind of dog with the brand....hope that someone can do the statistics..


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome thread, and still my fave! Who cares about watches, if you've seen one, you've seen 'em all. ON TO THE DOG PICS!

Abbie








Midgee








Rudy








The Three Amigos!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree! It's my fav thread as well by far. So here is Emma watching me take this pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

To warmer times








was wearing this back then


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Love this thread! So sad I missed it earlier.

My only pic of my doggy and diver at the same time.

This is Ralphie. A very noble and affectionate mutt...







And Willow, his sweet but crazy sister...





And the two together in the snow...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Subscribed ! 
Will post pics soon =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That's Jaeger my female bully but now she is much bigger 








Will post fresh images in the next days, and that's one diver









Will combined both soon.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

took said:


> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


Cuutteeee doggyyy


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Becca and the Dude....

Rick


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

wellyite said:


> Emma not loving the cone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuutteeee !!!!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry, the dogs are in bed!

-Slonie


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Sunbathing









Yawning









Tonguing?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

nweash said:


> Sunbathing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tongue shot, tagged as favourite of this week


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Couldn't get both on one shot with this lousy camera, nonetheless! =)







Jaeger being pet 







after shower I'd need shades 








Best profile for Selfie 








Side shot.

And the diver









Have a great week end Gents !


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

24 pages of doggies!!! OMG


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Trying to get a decent shot on and off all day but it's come to this lazy Saturday afternoon snoozing (dreaming) shot


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Couldn't get both on one shot with this lousy camera, nonetheless! =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god. That face is too much.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My boy Turbo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My boy Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17000


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught him off guard

PS- this thread rocks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

She says it's play time.....how can I resist that look.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 3133690
> View attachment 3133714
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the inside out ear! Our lab does that too. So cute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dexter chillin' out with the 6105.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> She says it's play time.....how can I resist that look.


Not sure about which one is the cutest here, the doggy or the dragon


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Another sleepy Leo shot. Again, he was not amused.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Coco the SAS Watch Dog :-d


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@ watermanxxl
SHOW ME THE BTD! (Boston Terrier Dog)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> @ watermanxxl
> SHOW ME THE BTD! (Boston Terrier Dog)


Yee show the doggy more please


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One tired pup after a long walk.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> @ watermanxxl
> SHOW ME THE BTD! (Boston Terrier Dog)


Would you settle for this?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll raise you a BTD (mix) and a squid


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

There isn't a watch I own...or will ever own...that means more to me than this guy.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Would you settle for this?


Absolutely...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

What a handsome Boston!



watermanxxl said:


> There isn't a watch I own...or will ever own...that means more to me than this guy.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's one more.... my son being assaulted by three pig-cows (looks like a cow, sounds like a pig )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Here's one more.... my son being assaulted by three pig-cows (looks like a cow, sounds like a pig )


How many you got? Hope there's not 3 more in the garden


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> There isn't a watch I own...or will ever own...that means more to me than this guy.


Nice doggyyy


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

It's a boston terrier takeover!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll add one more, from last week session ( didn't noticed it before) 
I should add a bubble saying " nah keep your finger, I surrender"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

alex79 said:


> How many you got? Hope there's not 3 more in the garden


We're a Boston family....me, my mother in law, and brother in law all have em. The decision to get Bostons was pretty much black and white


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha! Good one! We are also a Boston family. My Mom had them in her family when she was growing up, and that tradition continued when I was a kid. My Grandma owned them her whole life as well. Cousins, aunts, uncles, etc. all have been Boston owners. Truly a great dog. Now my wife and I own three, they're our pride and joy! We're OBSESSED!



Toothbras said:


> We're a Boston family....me, my mother in law, and brother in law all have em. The decision to get Bostons was pretty much black and white


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Here's one more.... my son being assaulted by three pig-cows (looks like a cow, sounds like a pig )


WoW! lol BIG Bostons...


----------



## KLaFaille (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's bump this thread again. 
Here's my bully Jaeger with her cute face








Hard to get a clear picture, she moves a lot lol
We were having a good time with my younger daughter, I'll share a pic cause she is cute to the max 

Here's my diver today


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Technically not a diver (but water resistant to 100m so cut me a break!). This was earlier when I was watching a little of the Arnie Invitational with my yellow lab.


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Taking Sophie the Great Dane for a wet walk this weekend. 








Our now deceased Dane, Samson.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Taking a break from spring clean up


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's bump this thread again


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

chonga said:


> View attachment 3345202


I think we might be getting a Frenchie next, they are awesome


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> I think we might be getting a Frenchie next, they are awesome


Oh yeah they are small pigs, I guess similar to the Boston in the way they breath  
Here's Charlotte my mom frenchie


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

The puppy always tries to eat my hand


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A visit from her sister. Its like looking at twins.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I love this thread... I think I'm looking more at the dogs than the watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

These are old but worth seeing again.

Ultimate Dog Tease: 




Dog Wants a Kitty:


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Toothbras said:


> I think we might be getting a Frenchie next, they are awesome


She puts a big smile on my face every single day. They are real sweethearts


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is our new addition, Valentino.


----------



## Tekki (Apr 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tekki said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


somebody's NOT missing their kibble... LoL. Nothing delights me like a short, round doggie!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 and the Boston.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JUVENTINO619 said:


> View attachment 3592098
> View attachment 3592106
> 
> 
> Here is our new addition, Valentino.


That's a real cute puppy


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

alex79 said:


> That's a real cute puppy


Thanks!!


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

The furry piranha. Snoring, loudly :wink:

...sponsored by Steinhart


----------



## NachtWatch (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

castlk said:


>


That's a "stud" right there... PIT beats ADT. xD


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Love this thread and all the mugs!! Have not been on WUS in some time but needed to add another to a great thread!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Even to work...my Boston and I are inseparable.
Man's best friend? That's an understatement...


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

watermanxxl said:


> Even to work...my Boston and I are inseparable.
> *Man's best friend? That's an understatement*...


No truer words have been spoken! Unconditional love..


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Even to work...my Boston and I are inseparable.
> Man's best friend? That's an understatement...


I'm so jealous, you can bring him to work!?!? That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> I'm so jealous, you can bring him to work!?!? That's freakin' awesome!


Kewlest thing ever. The day always flies by...when you're hanging out with a friend.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Even to work...my Boston and I are inseparable.
> Man's best friend? That's an understatement...


That look he's giving you says it all! Priceless.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Won't let this thread die.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Old Dog, old tricks, old SA....

Bob & "Fado" the PWD...;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

She's steady only when she sleep, quite challenging to get a selfie of her


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti on custom crocodile & hanging with the Boston.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Hard to tell, but it's a Pelagos. Too hot to coax the dog out from the shade


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That's the true love story between my youngest daughter and Jaeger ( our bully ) 
I am amazed how those two always do everything side by side, usually Jaeger with my son / wife / myself can't really be gentle in the way she moves, but next to Luna ( my daughter ) she is like switching to slow motion mode to prevent Luna to fall. 
Then those two can hours ( under surveillance) enjoying themselves playing and exploring new tings to do. 
When Luna cries the best remedy is to call Jaeger in, quite funny 

Some pics









A diver


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

^
Terrific example of the Golden Rule.....sometimes it works better with Dogs than it does with Humans.

:-!









Bob


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

SDR & BTD


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> SDR & BTD
> 
> View attachment 3988522


Holy crap he's cute!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

The handsome 45lb monster.... the dog's pretty big too


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't worry, I covered for you, he's a she! Almost ten year old Midgee, the boss of our Boston brood. I've seen some big Boston's but 45lbs, what a man! Very handsome fella he is!



Toothbras said:


> Holy crap he's cute!!


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Don't worry, I covered for you, he's a she! Almost ten year old Midgee, the boss of our Boston brood. I've seen some big Boston's but 45lbs, what a man! Very handsome fella he is!


Oops.... don't tell her I said that 

Thanks! He was actually pushing 47 at the vet last month but I've had him on diet so he's (slightly) slimmer now lol


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

JUVENTINO619 said:


> View attachment 3592098
> View attachment 3592106
> 
> 
> Here is our new addition, Valentino.


What a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Can the Doggie be the Diver?

We have a Portuguese Water Dog bred to work on fishing boats.

You may find this interesting....Training on the Coast of the Algarve, Portugal.





Bob


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bred as a bird retriever, high maintenance as a pet.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux Diver








And the dogs Catahoula Leopard and Husky Shepard


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

This is Bandit! Rescued him when he was about 2 and now he is 8 and hasn't seem to age a single bit...

image1 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

boomersooner said:


> This is Bandit! Rescued him when he was about 2 and now he is 8 and hasn't seem to age a single bit...
> 
> image1 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


that's a lovley dog. He's tiltling his head as if he's confused.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Frank the "needs to go to the groomer" shorky.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rest in peace Sophie. You were a perfect girl who brought us tons of fun and love.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

enjoy all the little remarks/stories behind the pix...anyone starts the feline thread? Cat is not mine


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

And we think Dog People are a bit eccentric......:roll:









Bob


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

seikomatic said:


> enjoy all the little remarks/stories behind the pix...anyone starts the feline thread? Cat is not mine


First thought is help I've fallen and I can't get up.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wait a minute, my cat does the same thing, and she is just as fat..............maybe I'll post as so as I can


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

After just finishing her morning run.


----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr. Casey is apparently not all that impressed...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 4270730
> 
> 
> After just finishing her morning run.


That giant tongue looks just like my dog's, especially now that summer weather is here.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> That giant tongue looks just like my dog's, especially now that summer weather is here.


Gotta love a Labrador. Cheers


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Heading down the elevator for our daily walk. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

seikomatic said:


> enjoy all the little remarks/stories behind the pix...anyone starts the feline thread? Cat is not mine


Kibbles and bits...and bits, and bits, and bits, and bits, and bits, and...you get the point. xD


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

"If you're more of a cat guy than a dog guy, you may not be a guy at all" - A wise man


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Clearly she is not amused.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning walk/run with Emma. Chilly but glorious!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here goes Jaeger this morning, spoiled by my kids Matt & Lou.








She's a lovely bully 

And a diver to comply to the requirements, Jaeger being so active it's quite a challenge to get the dog and the watch on one pic


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

awesome diver


----------



## Acoustic (May 1, 2011)

Family´s beast.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry I could only get one of these in focus, and she is too cute!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

My Alice and BB. She put up with this for about 2 seconds haha.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... The Girls ...

*









*... The Watch ...









*​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling home after cleaning up the garage , and Jaeger my female bully ^^









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My wife's dog. We love her a lot, but because my wife fight a lot to bring dog to the family she call her "my dog" :roll:
She eats everything, doesn't mind cat in the house and don't care about my watches. Acctualy my wife too (I mean watches) :-d .


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tonight I sawpped my Lab for Hens


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Since we got chickens, might as well throw in a few goats


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Someone was just waking up


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

I think this might be my favorite thread ever!!


----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

Fomenko said:


> Ten pages already..! What's wrong with y'all people?
> 
> View attachment 1565462


I think this dog is having a serious identity crisis.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

cool photos of goldens:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

David Woo said:


> cool photos of goldens:


They are the best dog in the world! Of course I'm a little biased.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Took our lab to the lake today.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

My dogs and my diver. Don't have any together. I will have to get to work on that.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Same dog, new diver. Macie the water dog is wondering why I'm wasting time taking a picture of my watch and not throwing her ball into the pool.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Monster vs .... Black Monster


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)

He refused to look at the camera..


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry..! Wrong thread...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fomenko said:


> Sorry..! Wrong thread...


Great picture, is she/he a Scottish fold?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Great picture, is she/he a Scottish fold?


Thanks! It´s a British shorthair. :-!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Fomenko said:


> Sorry..! Wrong thread...


That is a handsome cat!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

The only one that will sit still long enough for a picture.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, I mean wow! What a face! Precious!



smatrixt said:


> The only one that will sit still long enough for a picture.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

smatrixt said:


> The only one that will sit still long enough for a picture.


Holy crap that's a good lookin' pup!!! Mine refuses to look directly into the sun for some weird reason lol...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

And a few more just because


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Wow, I mean wow! What a face! Precious!


Not sure if "precious" would be the word to describe her. "Attention whore" or "pain the butt" might fit better, lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

smatrixt said:


> Not sure if "precious" would be the word to describe her. "Attention whore" or "pain the butt" might fit better, lol


Can't really blame her, with a face like that I'd expect tons of attention too!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Managed to get the other one in a couple.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Boston Terrier; the American gentleman...who farts a lot.


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is, absolutely, my favorite thread on the board. Been back here to view the pics more than once. 

My dog, Kate, a Boxer, died in 1986. I have never had another dog...just can't stand when they go.

But, I really like the shots of your watches with your canines. 

Thanks.


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Seiko SRP430 and my red dachshund.








Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Jack19 said:


> This is, absolutely, my favorite thread on the board. Been back here to view the pics more than once.
> 
> My dog, Kate, a Boxer, died in 1986. I have never had another dog...just can't stand when they go.
> 
> ...


I absolutely LOVE boxers. So sorry for your loss, she sounds like a great dog 

Before I got my boston, I wanted a boxer, thought they were the coolest dogs in the world. I lived in a small condo at the time (2006) and my roomie had a boston. He was a cool (but stinky!) guy and I thought it would be unfair to keep a large dog in 900 square feet of space, hence the boston. I could't be happier with Brutus, my boston, he was even the ring bearer in our wedding lol but still have a soft spot for boxers, something about dogs with the short snouts gets me every time. He's almost 10 and thought it's tough to think about it's only a matter of time before he goes to the big dog park in the sky, but I once read something that struck a chord, to paraphrase it's something like, "Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole." They manage to squeeze a lifetime of love into such a relatively short time because they love so completely and with every part of their being, it's what makes them such incredible creatures. Here's a good quote:

"Man, unlike the animals, has never learned that the sole purpose in life is to enjoy it."
-Samuel Butler


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Well said Toothbras. I've owned a Boxer too, and they are great dogs, loved him dearly. Boston's have been in my family for generations, a compact dog with a ton spirit, and even more personality, they are my favorite breed. Here's a couple pics of my BTD's doing what they do best, relaxing.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Well said Toothbras. I've owned a Boxer too, and they are great dogs, loved him dearly. Boston's have been in my family for generations, a compact dog with a ton spirit, and even more personality, they are my favorite breed. Here's a couple pics of my BTD's doing what they do best, relaxing.


Let me show you the awesome sticker on the side of my bada$$ minivan


----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

This guy was not happy to have a watch on his paw, guess he's not a WIS....yet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Get 'yer a$$ in the boat.....we got fish to catch....:-!









Bob


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Let me show you the awesome sticker on the side of my bada$$


Hmmmm. Looks just like the one on my GTi!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Hmmmm. Looks just like the one on my GTi!


Creepy.... I think we're brothas from another motha!!!!!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Good looking dog right there. Looks ready for adventure!



RLC said:


> Get 'yer a$$ in the boat.....we got fish to catch....:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Non diver and doggy coffee cup?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Clothes?


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Arguably a diver, and arguably a dog ( my sister dog)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Took this a few days ago.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Brand new Bertucci and my dog Buddy. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Relaxing Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Dog and a diver.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

wellyite said:


> Relaxing Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good looking pooch and diver. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> Very good looking pooch and diver. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! She is a great dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image upload no compression


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

This is morning on the beach near the Aylmer marina. Sorry no watch shots. They were all too blurry.


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
The Girls

*








*Precista 18Q

*





​


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Last night after a long day at work


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Mostly wear these to the beach.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

this motley crew


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

In bed wondering what I am waking her up for

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Not exactly a diver, but the doggy is in it. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

luna the bonkers cocker spaniel and deep blue ocean diver...

From the lower half of the globe....


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 and the beastie...


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

At the very least, your watch collection is safe waterman!!!
As is mine!!!


From the lower half of the globe....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)

TT yorkie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My daughter's puppy, so guess it's my Grandpuppy. He's been hanging with Gdaddy today.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ancon' Sea Shadow...and my "wing man".


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

We lost our beautiful Great Dane, Sophie, to cancer early this summer. We adopted "Wicked" from a show breeder in LA a couple of months ago. She's two years old and mis-named, because she is the sweetest. First pic is my wife petting her with the new Seiko "Tank" watch I gave her for Christmas. Happy New Year!





[URL=http://s186.photobucket.com/user/chp5_2007/media/25841B49-1763-4C41-B00E-9C611956D3B7_zpsand2nice.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chp5 said:


> We lost our beautiful Great Dane, Sophie, to cancer early this summer. We adopted "Wicked" from a show breeder in LA a couple of months ago. She's two years old and mis-named, because she is the sweetest. First pic is my wife petting her with the new Seiko "Tank" watch I gave her for Christmas. Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great dogs. Basically puppies at heart trapped in 150 lb. bodies. Used to dog sit my friends all the time and she got along great with my dogs.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

After a couple of weeks of traveling for the holidays, I'm glad to be home to enjoy a quiet evening with my wife and dog (wife not pictured on her own request ).

View attachment 6521818


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My Lab Rambo love snow!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> My Lab Rambo love snow!


Nice ! Rambo looks like he is waiting the action, ready to bounce 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice ! Rambo looks like he is waiting the action, ready to bounce
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex. Yes he is ready to bounce on the red sled!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Amy the Jack Russell terrier and my *CASIO *_MDV-106...

_


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Keithcozz said:


> Amy the Jack Russell terrier and my *CASIO *_MDV-106...
> 
> _


Amy is chunky. xD I love a dawg with some "meat on they bones"...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Amy is chunky. xD I love a dawg with some "meat on they bones"...


My dad is a Polish Chef (I am soooooo ready for the jokes that are rightly forthcoming) and Amy (I named her after Ms. Winehouse) is his little shadow. He overfeeds her; as he did all of us...He calls it "love," I call it " how come I hafta order my pants through the mail?"

All I can tell you is that Amy runs 2.7 miles every day. Well, maybe "runs" is dressing it up a bit. Amy and I struggle through 2.7 miles a day. Every day, rain or shine. She is still chubby, but I can tell you from experience that she is as quick as her four-years and breed dictate. She's going in for knee-surgery in a couple of weeks. I am throwing this little nugget of information out there just in case you wanna put 20 on Manchester. Amy is the key to MU's offense.

Anyway, I'm done rambling on about my dog. Amy is a nice person, and I love her very much.

And as an afterthought, I'd like to thank all of you for making this wristwatch forum a nice and friendly place to come to. There are other...places...online that I have visited (this was a mistake) and tried to become a part of a community, but this place is really, really nice.

I am in your debt. All of you.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

My Orange PO with my sweet yellow Lab...


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Molly my Jack Russell Terrier

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins says "let's keep this thread going!"


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## JD83 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Came across an ice sculpture while walking the dogs on the river. Couldn't work my watch into the shot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

julywest said:


> View attachment 6797938


Looks like our dogs are twins. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 6781490


That face looks familiar.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

This has to be the winner for best thread on WUS!

Here's two as my Jackapoo (poodle did the jack Russel) never stays still long enough to get both in one shot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 6781490


That face looks familiar.

Edit: Double post as Tapatalk strikes again.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

fristil said:


> Molly my Jack Russell Terrier
> 
> Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


Here's poppy (half jack) when we first got her with the same prometheus


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> That face looks familiar.
> 
> Edit: Double post as Tapatalk strikes again.


thats ok, I liked it twice!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II and "da beastie".


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

SMP and my 7 month old pug Winnie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

She wants to be a paw model...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Kalmar II and "da beastie".


That strap is killer!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Boiler said:


> She wants to be a paw model...
> 
> View attachment 6827402


Oh my goodness, what an attentive stare, sooooooo sweet.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Moroz said:


> Came across an ice sculpture while walking the dogs on the river. Couldn't work my watch into the shot.


Moroz my Aussie says hi to yours


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

No diver, but a funny vid of my pup being lured into a deep drift.






Barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

007 with the fat man


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Oh my goodness, what an attentive stare, sooooooo sweet.


If she thinks there might be a treat involved, she's 100% engaged. It makes teaching her tricks fairly easy. It also means she'll put up with stupid stuff like this:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Boiler said:


> If she thinks there might be a treat involved, she's 100% engaged. It makes teaching her tricks fairly easy. It also means she'll put up with stupid stuff like this:
> 
> View attachment 6838362
> 
> ...


That is awesome!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 6837778
> 
> 
> Higgins


That's nice, what is it? (the dogtooth but I know what that is )


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Crezo said:


> That's nice, what is it? (the dogtooth but I know what that is )[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks,
> That's my buddy Higgins the boxer asking me if it's time for a run & I'm
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Boiler said:


> She wants to be a paw model...
> 
> View attachment 6827402


Awesome


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Amazing collection of........................doggie!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> Crezo said:
> 
> 
> > That's nice, what is it? (the dogtooth but I know what that is )[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 and Mr. Chimes...


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

The Tuna with Rubie


----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

This is, by far, the most awesome thread on the whole forum. 

Best Regards,
Tom

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's Kingston with my Aquadive. He looks as if he had a rough day, but looks are deceiving. He has barely moved from that spot since this morning. We both have taken it easy today

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Working from home to look after the poorly pooch with my 1990 Seiko!


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

She got to dive around in the snow today...


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

so handsome


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr.Spaceman said:


>


Lovin' the doggy and the Squale!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet pup..dogs rule


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7225674


===========
dogs rule


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Why do we even have this silly thread on a watch Forum? :-s





Bob
|>


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

RLC said:


> Why do we even have this silly thread on a watch Forum? :-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome video Bob! |>


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Poops asleep on my shoulder as I read the forums


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ncmoto said:


> ===========
> dogs rule


Hell yeah!


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I didn't realize Boston Terriers were so popular. Here are a few of mine with the two troublemakers.


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

How about a Doggy Diver & Diver pic?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Boiler said:


> How about a Doggy Diver & Diver pic?
> 
> View attachment 7310434


WTF LOVE THIS


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Boiler said:


> How about a Doggy Diver & Diver pic?
> 
> View attachment 7310434


Awesome pic Boiler, I Cant stop laughing at this!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Upsss!! ;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7311418
> 
> 
> View attachment 7311474
> ...


Gorgeous kitty. So cute.

Does it let you hold it?


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Oskur (7 months old today). He doesn't sit still very long for pics.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

name is Robert Paulson said:


> Oskur (7 months old today). He doesn't sit still very long for pics.


Aww, lovley watch and dog! I had an alsation when I was a kid, love 'em.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

name is Robert Paulson said:


> Oskur (7 months old today). He doesn't sit still very long for pics.


He's a beauty! Here's my 4-year-old Jake (with my 9-month-old Lily):


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Boiler said:


> How about a Doggy Diver & Diver pic?
> 
> View attachment 7310434


Drops mic....and walks off stage. lol.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just brought her home yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Gorgeous kitty. So cute.
> 
> Does it let you hold it?


Sometimes... ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## partyof5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome thread!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

He's such a gentleman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> He's such a gentleman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Strapcode Endmill bracelet on a SKX?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

thirstyturtle said:


> Is that a Strapcode Endmill bracelet on a SKX?


It is a 42mm titanium planet ocean on the bracelet it comes with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> It is a 42mm titanium planet ocean on the bracelet it comes with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purdy!


----------



## Eero (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello all!
I've been lurking this great forum for a long time, but now I am ready to send my first post since I got my brand new Monster just a few hours ago! 
Cheers!

View attachment 7471410


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Eero said:


> Hello all!
> I've been lurking this great forum for a long time, but now I am ready to send my first post since I got my brand new Monster just a few hours ago!
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 7471410


A lot of pictures on the forums haven't been working for me...they show as a broken link on Tapatalk and just a string if numbers on Chrome on my phone. Anyone else having this problem?
For instance, this just-posted picture doesn't work for me.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Just brought her home yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love, love, love boxers! She's beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

thirstyturtle said:


> A lot of pictures on the forums haven't been working for me...they show as a broken link on Tapatalk and just a string if numbers on Chrome on my phone. Anyone else having this problem?
> For instance, this just-posted picture doesn't work for me.


Skip the 'quick reply' and go to 'go advanced' page. Post your photos from there


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Skip the 'quick reply' and go to 'go advanced' page. Post your photos from there


Sorry maybe I wasn't clear but the problem isn't my photos, it's other people's photos. Mine work fine when I post through Tapatalk.


----------



## Eero (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry, let's try again. Thanks for the advice!

View attachment 7471930


----------



## Eero (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, clearly this is not meant to happen. Tried advanced page, no luck. 
I'll try later with better luck maybe. 
Moderators could remove these messages, thanks.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Poops 'poppy' our jackapoo with my freshly arrived Bonum Corium strap.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota K3
The watches change...but, the mutt stays the same. #MyBuddy


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Time to add a cat to the mix.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive just bought this from here last week after always wanting one with my dodge de bordeaux , my olde tyme bullys in the background










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eero (Mar 17, 2016)

Now, with maybe better luck... 
BTW, why editing is not allowed?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45


----------



## lambros22 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Rojote,

What watch is that. I see the 'H' on the crown so I'm thinking Helson. Would you mind sharing a pic or 2 of the face?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Rojote,
> 
> What watch is that. I see the 'H' on the crown so I'm thinking Helson. Would you mind sharing a pic or 2 of the face?


 Looks to me like a Helson gauge power reserve steel


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

More diver than doggy in this pic.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> More diver than doggy in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 7560834


I don't see a dog at all! I'm throwing a flag on this one. LOL!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I don't see a dog at all! I'm throwing a flag on this one. LOL!


Way in the back right!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

thirstyturtle said:


> Way in the back right!


Shuffles papers looking for his magnifying glass...Oh, I see the dog now!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

The Deep Blue Depthmaster on mesh and my doggy Buddy. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Shuffles papers looking for his magnifying glass...Oh, I see the dog now!


Good eye! That is her, our very own Easter rabbit!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Yellow Lab and Orange [-strapped] Diver...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Good eye! That is her, our very own Easter rabbit!


All pretty for her picture! Beautiful!


----------



## Glerp (Mar 15, 2016)

My steinhart ocean 500 and Ruby giving me a "what the hell are you doing?" look. I recently took off the titanium metal bracelet and put on the black isofrane. I'm impressed with how good it looks.























Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Where would we be without these beautiful and wonderful creatures in our lives? I know my life would be woefully worse without my two "kids".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Rojote,
> 
> What watch is that. I see the 'H' on the crown so I'm thinking Helson. Would you mind sharing a pic or 2 of the face?





D6AMIA6N said:


> Good eye! That is her, our very own Easter rabbit!


what dog is that mate she looks l8ke my olde tyme bulldog he's a happy dog



















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Easter morning hangin' with my main man Rudy.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok, so it's not exactly a diver but who's to say I can't go dive with it on? 









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5 (Feb 23, 2015)

jaykickboxer said:


> Ive just bought this from here last week after always wanting one with my dodge de bordeaux , my olde tyme bullys in the background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Beatiful watch.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

filthyj24 said:


> Ok, so it's not exactly a diver but who's to say I can't go dive with it on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doggy is more important. Watches come and go but our dogs are our dogs or...are we their's?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

gabriel.bagnasco.5 said:


> Congrats! Beatiful watch.


You mean...beautiful dog! Look at that face!


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5 (Feb 23, 2015)

filthyj24 said:


> Ok, so it's not exactly a diver but who's to say I can't go dive with it on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute dog mate!


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great thread!!!
Will have to get my camera out on the next dog walk.

Andy
Ontario,Canada


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

It has a screw down crown so I'm counting it as a diver...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Don't have many pics of the doggies WITH the divers, but I hope you'll forgive me.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

wakemanna4 said:


> Don't have many pics of the doggies WITH the divers, but I hope you'll forgive me.


LOVE the Steinhart! What model is it?


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

thirstyturtle said:


> LOVE the Steinhart! What model is it?


It's the Ocean One Vintage Military second version with grey dial. More commonly known as the OVM 2 'round here.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

impalass said:


> View attachment 7607418
> View attachment 7607442
> View attachment 7607450


quality I love these dogs

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glerp (Mar 15, 2016)

wakemanna4 said:


> It's the Ocean One Vintage Military second version with grey dial. More commonly known as the OVM 2 'round here.


I second the notion that your Steinhart looks great! I just wish it had a date window.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

wakemanna4 said:


> Don't have many pics of the doggies WITH the divers, but I hope you'll forgive me.


No need to ask for forgiveness. Great photos all the way around!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Doggy, diver, and lume! Boom!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Glerp said:


> I second the notion that your Steinhart looks great! I just wish it had a date window.


Ditto!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins
> 
> 
> View attachment 7625042
> View attachment 7625050


Absolutely love these photos of Higgins! Great looking dawg! Nice watch too.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Absolutely love these photos of Higgins! Great looking dawg! Nice watch too.


Thanks, he's an 85 lb. bundle of fun, the canine version of the energizer bunny-keeps going & going! The watch is my Orient Poseidon, Brazil domestic. It's a real tank and affordable as well.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks, he's an 85 lb. bundle of fun, the canine version of the energizer bunny-keeps going & going! The watch is my Orient Poseidon, Brazil domestic. It's a real tank and affordable as well.


He is beautiful and reminds me of our first family companion, Thor, also a boxer. Anyone who's had a boxer in his/her life knows that they not only have the energy of the energizer bunny but also, like you said, are a heck of a lot of fun and funny as all get out. I miss our Thor. Thank you for the photos of Higgins.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Leo is down with the Vintage leather on steinhart Maxi. I have kids, but he is my first true love.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not a diver at the moment, but it is my baby (dog).


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Not a diver at the moment, but it is my baby (dog).


really does not get any cuter!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I will admit that I haven't gone through this thread yet, but I will. In the meantime, does anyone else have a beast like this? Every time I turn my back, my man Dundee puts my watch on. The problem is, he acts like its his.... What's a fella to do?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I've made it 20 pages. I do love dogs. I have two (a second little Aussie who came along just to pester her big brother). The little Aussie runs every time I pick a camera (and that includes the I-phone) up. Dundee is a little more laid back. He just can't wait for me to leave a watch unattended.

Here he is pestering me for one:








Here he is after sneaking one from me:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's one I managed to get of Sasha:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Boy, love dogs, love this thread. Used to have an alsation when I was a kid. Really want a dog now, but cannot bring one up as both me and my wife work full time... :-(

Keep posting your picks :-!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

This is a funny picture. I was walking both my dogs and trying to get pictures. Anyone with an Aussie knows they hate having their pictures taken. Anyway, I was raising my voice to get Dundee (7 yr male) to sit down. I had to tell him about 10 times, but he finally did. When I turned around, this is what I saw. Sasha thought I was telling her. She's a precious little beast.









Obligatory watch shot of the day:









One more of my little cutie:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

duc said:


> This is a funny picture. I was walking both my dogs and trying to get pictures. Anyone with an Aussie knows they hate having their pictures taken. Anyway, I was raising my voice to get Dundee (7 yr male) to sit down. I had to tell him about 10 times, but he finally did. When I turned around, this is what I saw. Sasha thought I was telling her. She's a precious little beast.
> 
> View attachment 7658938
> 
> ...


Beautiful kids you have there!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

rosborn said:


> Beautiful kids you have there!


Funny, now that my son and daughter have moved out, that's what my wife and I call them.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

duc said:


> Funny, now that my son and daughter have moved out, that's what my wife and I call them.


My wife and I are in the same boat.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Tango with Omega Speedy (not really a diver).


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

FatTuesday said:


> Tango with Omega Speedy (not really a diver).


He's like, "Are we doing this again?" Love that expression on his face.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Shih-tzu kids. Yes, I treat them like human kids. Lexi (black/white female) and Nike (gold/white male.)



And a dive watch shot to make the post legit.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I'm so jealous, you can bring him to work!?!? That's freakin' awesome!


The company Chief Dog Officer (CDO Max)



Comes to the office daily


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Buzzedhornet said:


> The company Chief Dog Officer (CDO Max)
> 
> 
> 
> Comes to the office daily


No doubt Max loves having grass indoors. Great for those days when it's raining out and he has to do his business.


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Otis and the Certina









Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 and "da beastie"... Bostons abound on this page!


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

duc said:


> I've made it 20 pages. I do love dogs. I have two (a second little Aussie who came along just to pester her big brother). The little Aussie runs every time I pick a camera (and that includes the I-phone) up. Dundee is a little more laid back. He just can't wait for me to leave a watch unattended. Here he is pestering me for one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Aussies!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Our deaf rescue.....no diver though..;-)

Bob


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dexter back with the Invicta 3882.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Porgie...








And diver...


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Doggie + Diver in a Worn and Wound Shot


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The "American Gentleman" in a nutshell! Handsome Boston!



watermanxxl said:


> Porgie...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Resting up with the Colt II after a brutally exhausting morning of breakfast and a walk.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota K3...and, "da beastie".


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! 007 MK II Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New bezel with insert, Rambo seems to love it...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45...and, some mutt who waltzed into the picture. xD


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

With my 75lb lap dog


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II and "da beastie".


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Only G-Shock can resist...
Sir Brutus.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

My 9 month old German Shepherd Oskur and my Seamaster playing some fetch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

name is Robert Paulson said:


> My 9 month old German Shepherd Oskur and my Seamaster playing some fetch.


Very nice watch but gorgeous dog!


----------



## jghall (Jan 15, 2016)

Unfortunately I'm not able to add much to the thread, as I had to put my Golden down last year, but great pictures. Spent the last 15+ minutes with and ear to ear grin looking at all your wonderful dogs. And watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jghall said:


> Unfortunately I'm not able to add much to the thread, as I had to put my Golden down last year, but great pictures. Spent the last 15+ minutes with and ear to ear grin looking at all your wonderful dogs. And watches.


Each time I read a post like this, especially about a Golden, it gives me a sick feeling. Been through it before, but I just can't imagine life without her.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Each time I read a post like this, especially about a Golden, it gives me a sick feeling. Been through it before, but I just can't imagine life without her.


Beautiful dog.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

calwatchguy said:


> Beautiful dog.


Thank you! She is truly a sweetheart.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

jghall said:


> Unfortunately I'm not able to add much to the thread, as I had to put my Golden down last year, but great pictures. Spent the last 15+ minutes with and ear to ear grin looking at all your wonderful dogs. And watches.


+1. I had to have my pal of 18 years put down on Friday. It was the toughest decision and most difficult day I've had in a long time.

Worst moment for me was when my 4 year old figured the Kirby (my beagle) thing out this afternoon. He asked where Kirby's bed was. I told him Kirby was in heaven and wasn't coming home and he said 'no, I'm pretty sure someone will bring him home.' Then (because he knew that I had taken the dog to the vet) he asked why the vet sent Kirby to heaven. I think that's about when I lost it. I'd been doing pretty well in front of the boys until then.

To everyone who has posted on here, I offer a sincere thank you. Spending the last hour reading this thread from top to bottom has been therapeutic/cathartic. Here's to one final walk...










It bears mention that the little goofball survived about 15 trips to the emergency vet...he was a force of nature. BTW - He ate a mint chocolate chip Klondike bar, a bowl of treats (I gave him the whole darned box...didn't tell the wife that), a pair of Big Macs, and a Bushmills (for me) on the way to the vet.



















Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Condolences on Kirbys passing, it's always a hell of a thing when they leave us.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

impalass said:


> Condolences on Kirbys passing, it's always a hell of a thing when they leave us.


I agreed!! My sincere condolences...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear, bro. Like the deaths of all loved ones, the memories slowly change from hurt to happiness. It takes a long time, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Prayers to your family.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting the "vitamin D" with my Kalmar and this guy...A.K.A. the "babe magnet". xD


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

From our hike this afternoon...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Toasting the little goofball as we speak.










Also, sorry about the diversion. This should be a happy thread. A celebration. Thanks again...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I've gone through it five times through the years, holding my buddies in my arms as they go and it breaks my heart terribly each time. It's one of the toughest things we have to do. We do it when it's time because we love them and the last thing we want is for our best friend to suffer.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP on mesh. #MyBuddy


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sun diver III.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Hangin in the sun









Sarcasm...one of the many services I offer


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

tfinnan hang in there man. Despite the physical loss, you will always have your cherished memories. Nothing will ever change that. Dogs for life!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Toasting the little goofball as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't checked the thread for a while and was sorry to read that you lost Kirby. All of us with four-legged best friends know what you're going through. No doubt Kirby was greatly loved and he knew it.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

You can never hug 'em or love 'em enough....

Bob


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


That's an awesome shot Simon, what a sweetheart!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That's an awesome shot Simon, what a sweetheart!


Thanks my friend!!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Hanging out with my Brother's dog Stella.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

She'd fallen asleep on my shoulder on the back of the sofa so we thought we'd photobomb her...









Then she woke up confused!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Glad to see many dog lovers here. They're special and bring so many happiness to us all. Please allow me to introduce my buddy to this thread.
This post was actually posted a week ago exactly on a similar but different thread.....

_It's been a relaxing lazy Sunday. My kind of Sunday.
Even had a little fun with my bud in our creek.

Vostok Komandirskie K-35




































I'd say he had a good time.









Anyway, really like this watch.









Before some of you say something, please don't mind that the Komandirskie K-35 not being a "true" diver. 
It has and will see more water action than most true divers on this whole forum. 



























Hoping everyone's weekend is going well. Enjoy the rest of it.
b-)​_
_He's been my fishing buddy since he's a little pup.









Wearing my fishiest of all watches, Wenger Terragraph.....



























He goes with me where ever there's an adventure to be had.









He is my hiking companion....









....and my kids as well. He carries his own load. 









and he loves the snow so I ski with him.....



























or snow shoe....









He's a lab so he likes the water too, snow.....









or sun.....









His name is Zeus.....









....and I know he loves me so.









Here is a sample video of one of our remote high mountain hike and fly fishing adventure together, he's such a great companion.
A time waster but if you have time to waste you'll see what I mean.





To finish this post as a legit doggy and diver post, here is Zeus in the background as I'm sporting my

Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude


















Post from yesterday's adventure with the Scuba Dude....
>>>>>>>>>>>> WRUW Saturday 4/30/2016? - Page 9

b-)​_


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

This is Emma and Heisman sleeping during the pens game last night. Go pens!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> Glad to see many dog lovers here. They're special and bring so many happiness to us all. Please allow me to introduce my buddy to this thread.


Beautiful pics my friend, lovely dog!


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Finally I have a real dive watch!

SKX007, beadblasted by MCWW w/ MCWW sword hands and a Yobokies DLC bezel insert. Sitting on a beadblasted Yobokies Hammer bracelet.

All alone:









With Jake the German Shepherd:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

We are not scared!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Da Orca and "da beastie"!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, BevoWatch... not a wasted 7 minutes, nice video! They don't call em "dumb-throats" for nothing!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Great video BevoWatch. Zeus is quite the fishing buddy. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Yogi and a Marathon JDD on Isofrane


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Ketchup time said:


> View attachment 8052514
> 
> Yogi and a Marathon JDD on Isofrane


Drool. Dog and watch are TOPS!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Great video BevoWatch. Zeus is quite the fishing buddy. Thanks for posting!


Thanks. I've been taking him to our creek since he was just a pup and he loves it. Yes, he's been a great fishing buddy ever since. Here is another video of our outing when he was just a pup. 
[video]https://vimeo.com/user17692364/review/75454725/06137d92a9[/video]


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

By and FAR my favourite thread of WUS. Even beats the "In-Cockpit Pilot watch Pics" thread.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The K3 and "da beastie"!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Beast...and, "da beastie".


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had the watch for 18 years. I sure hope I have her that long.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1...and a friend.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

how to capture screen


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

TelAviv & Boston roots ;-)


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II and "the Dude".


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

due to circumstances (my dad doesn't like dogs) i never had a dog as a kid, and as an adult a combination of dog hating cats moving into my home (no seriously cats just decide i am their new guy and the move in with me... it has happened 3x times in my life... Fitz is very anti dog) and lack of space / lack of adequate time to properly have a doggie has made it so I have never had a doggie of my own..

I love this thread and all the dogs in it.. I really like dogs, maybe at some point I can get a dog of my own..

in the mean time:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

It's been said numerous times, but this is the absolute best thread on WUS!!!!!!!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

atarione said:


> due to circumstances (my dad doesn't like dogs) i never had a dog as a kid, and as an adult a combination of dog hating cats moving into my home (no seriously cats just decide i am their new guy and the move in with me... it has happened 3x times in my life... Fitz is very anti dog) and lack of space / lack of adequate time to properly have a doggie has made it so I have never had a doggie of my own..
> 
> I love this thread and all the dogs in it.. I really like dogs, maybe at some point I can get a dog of my own..
> 
> ...


Is that the F5 key he is sitting on? :-d


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Walter likes the BBB!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, that nato suits the BB spot on! Looks brilliant! May have to pick one of those up, do you mind sharing where you got that from? Cute dog too 


hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 8292818
> 
> 
> Walter likes the BBB!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson SD45 and "da beastie".


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Crezo said:


> Wow, that nato suits the BB spot on! Looks brilliant! May have to pick one of those up, do you mind sharing where you got that from? Cute dog too


Thanks very much. I picked up that NATO on Amazon. Love it. Stitched and top quality throughout. Here's the link: 
http://www.amazon.com/style-Quality-Nylon-Fabric-Watch/dp/B018AKIHOW


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

Two of my favorites!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Not quite the diver but wanted to join in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

chefmateo said:


> View attachment 8319898
> 
> Two of my favorites!!


I want to like this twice!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Feb 24, 2016)

My Staffy and Scurfa.


----------



## Jball1125 (Sep 14, 2014)

chefmateo said:


> View attachment 8319898
> 
> Two of my favorites!!


Love the matching tones. Hehe


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

My favorite...and, a dive watch. xD


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> Not quite the diver but wanted to join in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly enough WR to take a dip in the pool with your beautiful friend!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47


You have some very nice watches but I just love the various expressions on your buddy's face. Priceless.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rosborn said:


> You have some very nice watches but I just love the various expressions on your buddy's face. Priceless.


He's got TONS of personality... He's basically a "4-legged toddler"! xD


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sleepy puppy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Our new puppy in a cast, I stepped on her paw, poor girl.
Ultimate sleep watch on the wrist., Skimei 1068 is about as visible as it gets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Certainly enough WR to take a dip in the pool with your beautiful friend!


Indeed! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

He does seem to sit well.....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

rosborn said:


> You have some very nice watches but I just love the various expressions on your buddy's face. Priceless.


Post just above in reference to this...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I take your dog pictures, and raise the stakes with a dog and a tortoise! 









New challenge, how many animals and divers can you get in one photo


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The dial, strap and doggie coordinate. xD


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Catchin' a few rays! (For about 2 minutes until the little one was getting too warm)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Haha, that's a great picture, looks like Rambo is having a blast!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Haha, that's a great picture, looks like Rambo is having a blast!


Rambo says thanks! 🐶


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Topspin917 said:


> Catchin' a few rays! (For about 2 minutes until the little one was getting too warm)
> 
> View attachment 8429866
> 
> ...


Holy .... he's cute!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Not a diver exactly but it is 100m WR. Appreciating this Timex and enjoying the spring season......

with the wild....


















and not so wild.








b-)​_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Couldn't get the dog to pose. She is bi-polar, bred as a bird dog, she is a good pet 99% of the time until she gets loose, then is wild, eats ANYTHING (deer **** or the neighbors cat food are favorites) and will swim after the boat until she drowns if we did not lead her to safety in the water.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Couldn't get Ripple to pose


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Holy .... he's cute!


Thank you. Lexi is a she (not that you could tell from the pic) and is my 9 pound, 11 year old Shih-tzu with her new summer haircut. I got her when she was 10 months old. She was a rescue and had been badly abused; she has scar tissue on the cornea of her left eye where she was hit by something. Hard to believe there are people who will mistreat an innocent animal. I was very lucky to get her because she's a sweet little dog. Here's a pic from a few months ago before she got her new summer 'do.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> Catchin' a few rays! (For about 2 minutes until the little one was getting too warm)
> 
> View attachment 8429866
> 
> ...


He's really cute with all of the hair... A "4 legged Ewok". xD


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> He's really cute with all of the hair... A "4 legged Ewok". xD


Apologies... SHE is really cute!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Out with my hiking buddy & Turtle













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Took the fam to a local park today, don't have a wrist shot but here's the result of our family photo.... Notice anything about what the handsome Boston terrier is doing?..... Lol


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Little Sasha the wonder dog with my Omega SMPc.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Took the fam to a local park today, don't have a wrist shot but here's the result of our family photo.... Notice anything about what the handsome Boston terrier is doing?..... Lol


Hilarious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DougFNJ said:


> Little Sasha the wonder dog with my Omega SMPc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your Sasha, and raise you one:


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

I can finally post in this thread again! Macie is also glad to be back.


----------



## Daveycrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been away from these two furballs for a year now. I don't have kids, but the worry I have for the welfare of these two makes me only imagine how hard it was for my dad to be overseas in the US Navy for so many years. Much, much respect for parents who have to be apart from their kids.

Meet Salty (Westie) and Basil (Dachshund-Yorkie)









And my current three divers (I dont have them in front of me, so google examples)


----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Took the fam to a local park today, don't have a wrist shot but here's the result of our family photo.... Notice anything about what the handsome Boston terrier is doing?..... Lol


Oh my gosh. My wife and I are rolling! So funny.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Both love the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My English Shepherd constant companion/office mate and SKX007.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Dog party


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

New watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Kansas said:


> New watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That nose is awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Good thread to keep going


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Kansas said:


> New watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We love our Aussies... Yours is a gorgeous beast.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

My Blue Heeler Max.


----------



## Changstaz (Dec 4, 2015)

This photo was near impossible to take, he does not like photos!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Yogi and a SU Vostok RR


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Cisco and the 16610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins & Boo


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Any day she gets to swim is a good day.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dogs; they're some of the best persons I know.








A1 and "my buddy".


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Changstaz said:


> This photo was near impossible to take, he does not like photos!
> 
> View attachment 8547234


Ha ha, and she does not look very pleased about this one! Cute!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Sunday's tend to be pool play time as was yesterday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Dogs; they're some of the best persons I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right sir, they are some of the best persons. I couldn't agree more


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

The smell of chicken cooking gets their undivided attention! |>









And in the spirit of the thread&#8230;the obligatory watch pic.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Poops and the Explorer say hello!


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's Isabel! (German Harz Fox Dog)


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kansas said:


> New watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love your Aussie. 
We have two and they are truly a part of our family. Awesome dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Turbo my red Tri Aussie 









Turbo and Roxy chew on a treat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> The smell of chicken cooking gets their undivided attention! |>
> 
> View attachment 8584978
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness...  
Nothing like 10 minutes with them to make you stop thinking about that "butthole bossman".


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fresh from the "groomer" (bathtub) and...letting the sun wrap it up.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Ok, ragdolls are *cats*. But they are _very _dog-like. Any ragdoll owner can attest to that!
And while a Casio isn't an ISO certified dive watch it can take 20 bars of water pressure. ^^

Pic : Our cat helping me adjust the best position for my solar powered Casio :

"Hey you're doing it wrong. Lemme show you."


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Easily distracted...someone must've yelled "barbecue".


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

afternoon time in and the pool with the dogs


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


> afternoon time in and the pool with the dogs


That is one of the best dive-watch-with-dogs pic I've seen. Very peaceful, great colors and beautiful dogs that seem to enjoy playing in the pool very much. 
Oh, nice watch too!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

new2watchuseek said:


> That is one of the best dive-watch-with-dogs pic I've seen. Very peaceful, great colors and beautiful dogs that seem to enjoy playing in the pool very much.
> Oh, nice watch too!


:-! Thanks, they do love the water. Oh and yes a great "out in the yard" watch, plenty of sun to charge it up today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Realize it's the 4th, but this continuous for days on onslaught of boring and obnoxious fireworks is not doing my 80 lb Golden any good. To be honest I've learned to hate them myself. Nothing more than noise pollution. Guess I just outgrew them years ago.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Realize it's the 4th, but this continuous for days on onslaught of boring and obnoxious fireworks is not doing my 80 lb Golden any good. To be honest I've learned to hate them myself. Nothing more than noise pollution. Guess I just outgrew them years ago.


That's funny our previous dog (Fuco God rest his soul) loved fireworks, he would even try to capture them even when lit.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 and #Buddy


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Nap time for Higgins


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Max pretending to be asleep so I don't move him off the sofa ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hydrobloke said:


> Max pretending to be asleep so I don't move him off the sofa ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8726818


Lol, that's what my shorkie does, he doesn't realize only one eye closed means still half awake.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill approves.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

hydrobloke said:


> Max pretending to be asleep so I don't move him off the sofa ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8726818


!!! Beautiful dog! What is he, heeler cross? He looks just like my girl. I did a double take.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Lol, that's what my shorkie does, he doesn't realize only one eye closed means still half awake.


What kind of dog is that? He looks a lot like Ripley, my German Shepherd/Border Collie mix.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 and Churchill


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins & Tuna


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins wants to bump this thread.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins & Tuna
> 
> 
> View attachment 8796642


Higgins; love the name...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Higgins; love the name...


Thanks. Funny that I always get a chuckle every time I see your little buddy. Churchill is quite a distinguished name and fits his mug perfectly.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks. Funny that I always get a chuckle every time I see your little buddy. Churchill is quite a distinguished name and fits his mug perfectly.


Churchill and Higgins; sounds like a TV show on PBS.
Next, after Downton Abbey...Churchill and Higgens. xD


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Need!
More!
Doggy & diver pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Seafarer II and Churchill


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Holly says hello


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Seafarer II and Churchill


Great watch and BostonTerriers are amazing dogs. Our last Boston was named Winston - I always considered his unoffical middle name to be Churchill since his name was Winston.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sxgt said:


> Great watch and BostonTerriers are amazing dogs. Our last Boston was named Winston - I always considered his unoffical middle name to be Churchill since his name was Winston.


I'm a big fan of the Boston Terrier; very trainable and great with children.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD 45 and "the dude".


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A Boston and a Torpedo. xD


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Ball and Otis


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

EHH said:


> Ball and Otis


Bostons unite! xD


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Tourby Lawless 45.


He must love watches, he is so photogenic in all the pics. Both doggie and watch look great!

Arriving via Moto X


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rambo enjoying the fire with me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My girl on the left visiting her sister recently. No diver in site unless you count them diving in the pool.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


What a strange dog...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CRetzloff said:


> What a strange dog...


Flying dog...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CRetzloff said:


> What a strange dog...


A Cock-er Spaniel. xD


----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

CRetzloff said:


> What a strange dog...


Bird Dog!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritten (Apr 3, 2016)

Krieger and the SKX.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxing with my buddy!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Zoya, doggy Jump Diver.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9315738
> 
> 
> View attachment 9315770
> ...


Beautiful dog!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9315786
> 
> 
> Zoya, doggy Jump Diver.


Ahh man, takes me back to childhood. I had an Alsation as a child.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok, Ok, nice watch, but I need jump into the WATER!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

#CBT w' Tourby


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Oris and Max


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

My lovely boy and best friend Hugo with my Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anabuki said:


> Ok, Ok, nice watch, but I need jump into the WATER!
> 
> View attachment 9327218
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's my old boy and my growing boy.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Doing work today with this lazy guy. Didn't even attempt to help. Kids these days...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II and "the dude"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Torpedo and "the Dude".


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Our dog Callie.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My exhausted 11mnth old Akita -Kilo - and my new Deep Blue.....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby and Churchill


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Waterman, great watches and dog. That Torpedo is a pretty sweet looking watch, and you may have just cost me some money with that pic. Darn it.


----------



## ptman2000 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a pic of my two dogs.


----------



## ptman2000 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

hotredog and diver... ;-)


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

So it's kinda hard to get the doggies shot along with the wristie at the same time but here is today's play time.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Painted by yours truly


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Painted by yours truly


Looks like Churchill.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

duc said:


> Looks like Churchill.


I see it


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

What about Pony and Chrono? ;-)
























;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> Looks like Churchill.


It DOES look like Churchill...








Awesome painting! I want....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> I see it


This is funny. Photo saved... xD


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins on a chilly day on the beach


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O and Buddy


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Couldn't get all 3 to pose for one picture


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

After swearing never to get another dog after 50 plus years of having working dogs.....just could not stand not having a mate at my side...so it's the first non blurry pic of my (8 week old)new blue purebred Australian cattle dog ..... "Molly " with my new (14 week old)purebred Red stumpy tail cattle dog "Max"....will get them both on watch soon....have a good one guys. Dave








Both these dogs will work stock and will make excellent guard dogs...they also love the boat trips!!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> After swearing never to get another dog after 50 plus years of having working dogs.....just could not stand not having a mate at my side...so it's the first non blurry pic of my (8 week old)new blue purebred Australian cattle dog ..... "Molly " with my new (14 week old)purebred Red stumpy tail cattle dog "Max"....will get them both on watch soon....have a good one guys. Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double "Like".


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> After swearing never to get another dog after 50 plus years of having working dogs.....just could not stand not having a mate at my side...so it's the first non blurry pic of my (8 week old)new blue purebred Australian cattle dog ..... "Molly " with my new (14 week old)purebred Red stumpy tail cattle dog "Max"....will get them both on watch soon....have a good one guys. Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, not the prettiest of canines but I'm sure they will serve you well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tis in the eye of the beholder Spunwell,in 6 months they will be formed in a more mature stature..I personally like the look of all dogs...one quality that these guys share is a resistance to scrub ticks.and are very naturally protective.....If I do my job right with them they will have a happy time at work and then a bit of play...I'm yet to see a dog yet that doesn't enjoy a ride in the back of a ute...all the best mate Dave


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> Great shot, not the prettiest of canines but I'm sure they will serve you well.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

I've said it before, and this thread is still my favorite thread on the whole site!!!

My 13 year old mixed breed with my Sinn U1-T on her collar.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Tis in the eye of the beholder Spunwell,in 6 months they will be formed in a more mature stature..I personally like the look of all dogs...one quality that these guys share is a resistance to scrub ticks.and are very naturally protective.....If I do my job right with them they will have a happy time at work and then a bit of play...I'm yet to see a dog yet that doesn't enjoy a ride in the back of a ute...all the best mate Dave


I apologize if I came across as being rude Dave, not my intention. I actually envy you and in that you have working dogs. The only one our family has is a bitty "shorky" that doesn't do anything but take up space. Cheers!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

How 'bout a dog diving?....."Bo", our first PWD.

















"Fado" do'n it too...

















Bob


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

The watch is way out of focus, but the dog is more important!


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Once again my modded vostok amphibia with my american stafford


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^^

LIke the mesh bracelet. 

Great pix and great dog. I have an Am Staff too.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Chocolate labrador and Seiko SKX007




image hosting 5mb


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> Double "Like".


They ARE "work dogs". Their jobs are just different now...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 and Churchill


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> They ARE "work dogs". Their jobs are just different now...


I could learn to like that kind of "work".


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> CH6 and Churchill


To quote Kid Rock:

Churchill is always "Chillin the most".

He looks so cool in every picture. It's one of the pleasures of my day waiting for the latest Churchill chill pose.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Gotta' love puppies.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

It's not a diver, but oh well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Great shot, not the prettiest of canines but I'm sure they will serve you well.


Blue heelers are some of the most beautiful and amazing dogs I've ever had the pleasure of owning. I find them far more beautiful than any shnitzel-cocka-poohuaha whatever that some people go gaga over.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> To quote Kid Rock:
> 
> Churchill is always "Chillin the most".
> 
> He looks so cool in every picture. It's one of the pleasures of my day waiting for the latest Churchill chill pose.


He is the "camera ham"... #BestWingmanEver


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Padi, Higgins and Boo


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bostons and Indians; H2O Kalmar 2 on stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dexter and my Seiko 6105-8110.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill & Tourby


----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)

Bell diver and Dennis in the background


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I noticed this thread some time ago but couldn't contribute - I had the dog, but missed the diver.
As of yesterday, I finally have both!
Here's Nanà the wonder lab with the Diver Two, from italian micro brand Vertigo.









...and here's a (slightly better) picture of the watch alone


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Just back from a run.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lady and the Mudmaster 
Impossible to get a clean shot of her.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I apologize if I came across as being rude Dave, not my intention. I actually envy you and in that you have working dogs. The only one our family has is a bitty "shorky" that doesn't do anything but take up space. Cheers!


It's fine Spun...no skin off my nose at all...personally I reckon whatever the breed/cross or whether the dogs work and or are companions, I love to see them all as to me they never judge just give all!!an update on my 2 is the younger blue female has been given, or should I say naturally gravitated to my oldest son. He works with me on the farms but lives off site now, already they are a team and she has got his back, which eases my mind a lot!! Put up a pic of your family's dog that is 'shorky" I'd really like to see your "mans best friend"...Dave


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> It's fine Spun...no skin off my nose at all...personally I reckon whatever the breed/cross or whether the dogs work and or are companions, I love to see them all as to me they never judge just give all!!an update on my 2 is the younger blue female has been given, or should I say naturally gravitated to my oldest son. He works with me on the farms but lives off site now, already they are a team and she has got his back, which eases my mind a lot!! Put up a pic of your family's dog that is 'shorky" I'd really like to see your "mans best friend"...Dave






























Here's our little buddy Frank. He's 1/2 yorky and 1/2 ****zu not really good for much but always loving and as you said never judging. 
I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

We are proud parents of a new puppy. A 6.5 month old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and his name is Jackson. Neither of us has ever had a small dog, but we felt like our lifestyle right now fits this breed. And he's got a big dog personality it seems like. We had a Bernie/Golden mix that we had to put down in June. This little guy and our other dog, an English Shepherd, get along great.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

andrea__81 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I noticed this thread some time ago but couldn't contribute - I had the dog, but missed the diver.
> As of yesterday, I finally have both!
> Here's Nanà the wonder lab with the Diver Two, from italian micro brand Vertigo.
> ...


Awesome pooch!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Here's our little buddy Frank. He's 1/2 yorky and 1/2 ****zu not really good for much but always loving and as you said never judging.
> I wouldn't trade him for anything!


He rocks Spun!...and he sticks his tongue out at you..so he's a very smart fella!! All the best in jest mate..Dave


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

duc said:


> Awesome pooch!


She says thank you 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> He rocks Spun!...and he sticks his tongue out at you..so he's a very smart fella!! All the best in jest mate..Dave


You are right sir, maybe Frank is smarter than I thought.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

When...your watch and dog coordinate. zD Churchill and "the Skunk"; H2O DLC Torpedo.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9855618
> 
> Higgins


Great name!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

wellyite said:


> Great name!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

Thank You!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Grand Seiko Titanium Diver SGBA031 with my little girl Paula ...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 9880378


Now that face looks familiar. Love it! Got the same watch also.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Now that face looks familiar. Love it! Got the same watch also.


good looking dog! ( but I'm biased! )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Moroz said:


> good looking dog! ( but I'm biased! )


Same here. Golden Retriever's are great dogs.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok one more from this morning. Sam waits for the tennis ball while I fiddle with my phone...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Boston and The Helson: "Chocolate Shark" SD45.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hard day at the farm...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepsi and pooch.


----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

I daren't put my watch anywhere near my dog, it would eat it  
So just a pic of my dog...


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Sve is giving me the evil look because I bother her


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_I have four dogs so I like this thread a lot, it shows our real friends the ones that don't give a flying **** what we have on our wrists, or who makes it, as long as we treat them right Life is good for us and them.
Great thread_|>|>


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful Sunday morning walk with the Boston and the Tourby Lawless.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Boston and Bronzo


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max had hist first hard run today with a mob of cattle..he did well!! No bluff at all,has the bite and can take the crack of a stock whip or bang stick without a flinch...you'd like him Spun he can sit and retrieve at call.....brisket bone tonight..


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Max had hist first hard run today with a mob of cattle..he did well!! No bluff at all,has the bite and can take the crack of a stock whip or bang stick without a flinch...you'd like him Spun he can sit and retrieve at call.....brisket bone tonight..


After a hard-working dog taking a well-deserved rest, here's a lazy dog taking a nap.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Our baby boxer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

No doggy, but here's my diver, well one of them.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> After a hard-working dog taking a well-deserved rest, here's a lazy dog taking a nap.
> View attachment 10166786


You got to hand it to them..international couch sleeping position for all fine beasts,who always figure the couch is theirs!! definitely in the zone..amazing coat on your mate...








Note the green duct tape courtesy of Max playing tiggy with my son Stu...couch is theirs now


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Watching the Redskins v. Eagles game. Our 7 month old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is bored.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Am I the only one wondering where Churchill is?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> Am I the only one wondering where Churchill is?


No disappointing you Duc...
Churchill and the Prometheus Manta Ray. Love the dog. Love the watch. xD


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> No disappointing you Duc...
> Churchill and the Prometheus Manta Ray. Love the dog. Love the watch. xD
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> That pup has more character than most of the people I know!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

How about a doggy and Santa.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> watermanxxl said:
> 
> 
> > No disappointing you Duc...
> ...


----------



## DiverDanni (Oct 29, 2016)

goodlooking watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My boy tubs in the mountains last weekend 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander 300 on regimental NATO from big Zach attack at Cincy Strap Works.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Boston and the Moray.








Benarus Moray 47 on crocs.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> How about a doggy and Santa.


What about DoggySanta? ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

He is not amused by me taking pictures of him.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeseventwo today, recouping after a fantastic Christmas party last night.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Brutus The Destroyer. :-O


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bostons rule! xD


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

anabuki said:


> Brutus The Destroyer. :-O
> 
> View attachment 10241522
> 
> ...


My Boston is named Brutus too!!! Pic taken just this moment


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> My Boston is named Brutus too!!! Pic taken just this moment


'couse Brutus is the best name for these "killing machines" ;-)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This is new and Holly is curious about it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Tsar and Higgins snoozing on my leg


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Tsar and Higgins snoozing on my leg
> 
> 
> View attachment 10273386


Just showed my wife Higgins!! He looks pretty relaxed PR!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max is still on the fence re being a WIS!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Just showed my wife Higgins!! He looks pretty relaxed PR!!


Lol! It was a toss up whether he or my leg was sleeping better!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is still on the fence re being a WIS!!


Is it just the Sinn or all watches in general Max is a little indifferent about? Maybe one of your Doxas might interest him! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is my 14 year old buddy Otis, and I'm wearing my SSC031 today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Boston & Mercier


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My one year old Akita - Kilo - looking out the window....Sinn U1 in foreground...















Funny and I'm sure most find this - but whenever we wrestle or play, the absolute FIRST thing Kilo goes for is my watch!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

harald-hans said:


>


Is that a Jackapoo? Looks really similar to my little fluff ball.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The scruff bag on a lazy new years eve morning in bed, with the Obris Morgan Explorer 2















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Is that a Jackapoo? Looks really similar to my little fluff ball.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No - this is a Bolonka Zwetna Girl ...


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"Gamoń"'s dreamin' 'bout diving or diver?... ;-)


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

One out of two ain't bad



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Is it just the Sinn or all watches in general Max is a little indifferent about? Maybe one of your Doxas might interest him! ;-)


Testing your theory out Paul!! Max may be not a 'Sinn" fan....but he loves a dam and a bit of unfriendly wildlife to chase...







in fun mode.....
Not Sinnin now......love all the dogs!! Brilliant bloody thread


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Going to feed the hens with Rambo


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill & Helberg.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... Before I woke him up, lol.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Emma wearing a Go-pro on a harness. I'm in the background wearing my Doxa 1200T pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Churchill & Helberg.


Can you post a group photo again, but put the names in the post?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Old one both long gone now sadly, well sad for my dog not the watch, watch is replaceable.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Can you post a group photo again, but put the names in the post?


Sure thing Robataz... But, which "group" are you referring to my friend?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II and Churchill.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo and Sinn U1. In the west coast snow...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Jackson (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) snoozing through the football game. Love this watch and pup.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry, no watch in this shot.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

finally found!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


>


This is fantastic!!


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Lazy dogs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

My Sheltie: Mickey
and my Invicta Sea Base... many divers in the collection but only one best buddy...


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

Sherman


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Best I can do for now is a sleeping dog and a buckle He never leaves my side*:-d








*Can't get a decent watch and dog shot she seems to think when I put a watch down by her it's a treat and she starts to chew it.

*


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

Sherman at the beach. His favorite place in the world...


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

Just only recently discovered this thread. One of my favorites so Sherman and I are going to do our best to keep this one active...

My best hiking buddy!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Emma took this shot of my Doxa (thanks to Go-pro dog harness)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

knew this photo would come in handy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max is the first natural(always!!) stumpy tail cattle dog that is so double jointed and flexible...7 months old today...brisket bone awaiting..I dead set love this thread, everyone who loves their dogs are aces up in my view!!...all the best Dave


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Caught! Rules are made to be broken 







*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is the first natural(always!!) stumpy tail cattle dog that is so double jointed and flexible...7 months old today...brisket bone awaiting..I dead set love this thread, everyone who loves their dogs are aces up in my view!!...all the best Dave


Now that's a good looking pup Dave!! Cheers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Spun..top stuff mate Dave


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Biteovhen is very patient guy.;-)


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Sherman out on his way to the dog park

*


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*
Walk in the Woods?








*


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

My new seat belt nato finally came in the mail today after weeks of agonizing waiting... And Sadie the dog was there to witness my excitement... So excited I didn't even set the time and date on the watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins, Tsar & cold Lake Michigan


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Ok, throw the damn ball already!!!








*


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Rainy Day...









*


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Another rainy day...

*


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I still have to get a picture of them all together, but here are my:
1,5 year old Shih-Tzu Otto









My 11,5 year old Newfie Capy (Short for Captain Vom Darius Land, he's some kind of royalty in the dog's world although I adopted him as he had a bad life full of trauma and abuse)










And that's frost, not his coat color, we were in a walk that morning and it was VERY cold, although he didn't seem to care 

And a diver:
SBDN028 SOLAR TUNA









Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Marrin said:


> I still have to get a picture of them all together, but here are my:
> 1,5 year old Shih-Tzu Otto


Your beast looks to have some pretty good pedigree.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

duc said:


> Your beast looks to have some pretty good pedigree.
> 
> View attachment 10756898


Haha I will have to get that watch to take a picture side by side 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

duc said:


> Your beast looks to have some pretty good pedigree


a BEAST he is!! 










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

<3


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max's couch!! love this thread


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the Monster for a walk in the woods. The watch tagged along as well.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Being a huge dog person I check this thread each day or at least when on here! it's great to see some pampered pooches by their owners GOOD JOB people, you got my respect *|>|>*There's a small white princess under the pile somewhere.
And a couple of watches barely visible.

*


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Sherman, a PO, and of course some toys...







*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 and "the Dude"


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

A snow day with my girl a few weeks ago. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Technically not a diver even with it's 200m rating, but was what I had on at the moment.
Our "best friends" is what makes this thread special.


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Hanging out with Mom on the deck...








*


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Ma dogsquad after walk and dinner with Steinhart Titanium 500 on deskdiving leather


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Chest deep in the Columbia river to get this photo of 'Pepper' hitting the water at full speed. 
The diver (skx) was on my wrist, luckily, as any non diver would have flooded in the process.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Tom_ZG said:


> Ma dogsquad after walk and dinner with Steinhart Titanium 500 on deskdiving leather


"Dogsquad". I like that. Good looking squad and a right proper watch too.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sherman performing a threat assessment....... In this case,.. a plastic bag.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sherman performing a threat assessment....... In this case,.. a plastic bag.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


*Great name, Sherman!

Here is my Sherman...







*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep, my fault...I should of known that this was not going to end well..


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....I don't have a dog !!!...Rosco barked at me.....sat up ...and demanded a watch pic.....sorry,,,,,


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ebnash said:


> *Great name, Sherman!
> 
> Here is my Sherman...
> 
> ...


Hey Ebnash....I think Sherman has a double out there!!
Max just outsized the 25 kilo dose and I went to myself....Sherman is doing a cameo!!








Love this thread!!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Emma not at all interested in my watches, but she loves a good scratch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Scurfa and Dundee say hi to Emma and you!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

"I said: Put. Down. The. Phone. AND THROW THE DAMN BALL!!!!"


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sometimes he really believes he's in charge.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

No diver, so two doggies to compensate. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Two old faithfuls ...,


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

impalass said:


> Two old faithfuls ...,
> 
> View attachment 10851330


SPUD!!!Because of the stupid Super Bowl commercial I thought you had passed on,great to see you alive & kickin,well snoozing anyway!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Stupid sassa frasa frick frasterd double posting server!!!


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Time for a Sunday afternoon nap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Toothbras said:


>


Double like |>


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

duc said:


> Double like |>


*whew*

I though I was gonna get in trouble because neither the watch nor the dog like to dive 

Thank you for your kind words! It gets said all the time, but this is the best thread on WUS by a mile.


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Ebnash....I think Sherman has a double out there!!
> Max just outsized the 25 kilo dose and I went to myself....Sherman is doing a cameo!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is Sherman's very close cousin, the Airedale. They are almost identical but Sherman (Welsh Terrier) is 27lbs while the Airedales are anywhere from 45-70lbs. Sherman gets Nexguard Chewables, as well. Just a bit smaller...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

ROXYBEAR'S not impressed lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

took said:


> ROXYBEAR'S not impressed lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Can you guess the diver?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Can you guess the diver?


Shogun........maybe


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Shogun........maybe


Correct you are.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Correct you are.


Lucky guess;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Borealis Porto Santo. Churchill approves...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


>


You're going to have to make this little cutie-pie a regular.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

duc said:


> You're going to have to make this little cutie-pie a regular.


The hardest part is getting her to stay still!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Watch is hidden in the back pack :-d


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Successful installation of a new domed crystal today while enjoying my day off... and Sherman is uninterested..... And.. It was an extra good day... My lumed ceramic bezel insert arrived in the same mail drop...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

...NOPE !!! "Rosco" saw me checking the "new posts" and demanded to show you how he helped me get my Gen 1 OM going yest (no wind function). He said it's as good as a dog trick !!..


















.....HA....so there !!...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Time In said:


> ...NOPE !!! "Rosco" saw me checking the "new posts" and demanded to show you how he helped me get my Gen 1 OM going yest (no wind function). He said it's as good as a dog trick !!..
> View attachment 10914953
> View attachment 10914969
> View attachment 10914985
> ...


Damn,thats a messed up looking dog!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....actually this one looks and acts like a dog....you can hear him walking on tile floors....


















....sorry for the photo bomb....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


>


Haha excellent, he learned to pose


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Incoming, couldn't resist to be honest... 
Wanted a cat companion for my kids, oh well this doesn't get much bigger than a cat, same same lah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

^^ oh dear, you only see the strap of my diver, let me comply fully to the requirements


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Incoming, couldn't resist to be honest...
> Wanted a cat companion for my kids, oh well this doesn't get much bigger than a cat, same same lah


We are getting a Frenchy next, love these guys!!!! I can't watch Modern Family without wanting to reach through the screen and grab that damn dog!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Incoming, couldn't resist to be honest...
> Wanted a cat companion for my kids, oh well this doesn't get much bigger than a cat, same same lah


Wow...that's awesome. Handsome fella...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capeland on Boston.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max doing the "cmon let me in to the air con Dave!!"....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Wow...that's awesome. Handsome fella...


Thanks buddy, she's adorable  


Toothbras said:


> We are getting a Frenchy next, love these guys!!!! I can't watch Modern Family without wanting to reach through the screen and grab that damn dog!


Great choice for an indoor family dog, my mom have a frenchy in France, very lovable pet indeed 

Imagine yesterday the breeder came with 2 frenchies ( Yuki and the brother), such a hard decision to take one only, too cute to resist. 
Yet we were sadden to separate the brother and sister, but Yuki adapted so quickly, being so playful with my kids and exploring the house, eating for 3 etc ...

I guess all is well


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

She's un-phased during her nap in the sun.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Be grateful that you can't smell her!.......Just back from a walk with my 16mnth old female Akita Kilo, who spent a good 15mins swimming in the river and now smells like a cross between a fish and a garbage truck!.....she is zonked out now, but a trip to Bosleys to use the self-wash station may well be in order!......oh, and my PAM000....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins & 6306


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

My favorite diver and my best buddy.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O and the Bully.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

run23 said:


> My favorite diver and my best buddy.
> View attachment 10935450


I love the look he's giving you.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> I love the look he's giving you.


He's wondering why I'm trying to take a picture and not throwing his ball.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins & 6306
> 
> View attachment 10932786
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, Higgins has the best match with his "socks" is the coloring same sane on all 4 paws?? He looks like a great mate!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins & 6306
> 
> View attachment 10932786
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, Higgins has the best match with his "socks" is the coloring same sane on all 4 paws?? He looks like a great mate!!

Edit..I'm glad this one double posted on me..!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a bit of a lads pad now my girl spends more time away....going to be hard to get max to sort out the $$ on his couch...but like you guys in the cold and the heat...can't leave them outside at over 40 degrees celcius


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Paul, Higgins has the best match with his "socks" is the coloring same sane on all 4 paws?? He looks like a great mate!!
> 
> Edit..I'm glad this one double posted on me..!!


You're right Dave, Higgins is proper with white socks on all four and a double post gets a double like!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> It's a bit of a lads pad now my girl spends more time away....going to be hard to get max to sort out the $$ on his couch...but like you guys in the cold and the heat...can't leave them outside at over 40 degrees celcius


Max has some impeccable horological taste showing off his Doxa! That's a high maintenance pooch!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Paul..I've got to find another green couch pretty quick..all the best mate


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

mule said:


> View attachment 11008466


Easy to see who's in charge in that relationship


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

He'll learn that the Oris belongs to you and your not trying to steal it.


TradeKraft said:


>


Go ahead touch dads watch see what happens.


DaveandStu said:


>


Puts a whole new meaning to beggin strips and tasty treats.



CRetzloff said:


>


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H20 Torpedo.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Summer swim in the river, Kaitoki Regional Park.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I've always had labs to duck hunt with but this beagle has more character in her left foot than all the other dogs I've had put together. Truly acts like a person most of the time. Great pics in this thread!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8 months old now...he's a loyal strong mate...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> 8 months old now...he's a loyal strong mate...


*Loyalty from our canine friends Dave is unlike any other kind of loyalty EVER!!

*


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Black dogs and divers


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nailed it Shane....you look around when a spot of "trouble" is heading your way and right by your side they are staring it down..


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Three of six, still have two more pugs and a cocker spaniel


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*This is why I have dogs Dave lol now if only my sidekick Chihuahua was the size of a Doberman, that boy has heart.*_


DaveandStu said:


> Nailed it Shane....you look around when a spot of "trouble" is heading your way and right by your side they are staring it down..


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SHANE 1000 said:


> _*This is why I have dogs Dave lol now if only my sidekick Chihuahua was the size of a Doberman, that boy has heart.*_


If he's got the "ticker" and I'm sure he has!...5 will get you ten mate he's put the wind up a fair few...


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Please welcome Blaze. A 2 year old Belgian Shepard. I adopted him from a rescue center yesterday:









He has been 90% good so far, but has a tendancy to nip or non-cut bite when nervous. So I hope that I can work on this with him...

Blaze playing with my MM300:

















He has snapped at my son twice and bit (non-cut) him once. The rescue centre said that my son should feed him and give him treats. They also told me to keep him on a leash when my son is around. My son is nervous, so I think Blaze is picking up on this as he is fine with my wife and daughter. I hope that with a few days settling in, Blaze will be okay. We did visit Blaze a few times as a family and he was fine.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like a colour match 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Blaze looks cool. I think he just needs time and training to relax.

My 6y old mixer and PO2500


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like Blaze is a lucky dog!



knightRider said:


> Please welcome Blaze. A 2 year old Belgian Shepard. I adopted him from a rescue center yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 11209418
> 
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Blaze looks cool. I think he just needs time and training to relax.
> 
> My 6y old mixer and PO2500


thanks Tom, I hope so.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Moroz said:


> Looks like Blaze is a lucky dog!


Thanks Moroz. I've waited a long time to get another dog as the kids were too young before.


----------



## gtopaul (Feb 12, 2006)

The only one I could get quickly with Sam the wriggly Corgi. Vintage, large, Elgin diver, early sixties.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

You probably know, but just in case; dogs are social, pack animals. They figure out the hierarchy and live by it. If he thinks he is above your son in status, he will continue to nip. It's the way they are wired (it doesn't make him bad). Do what you have to to make him understand you son is above him in status.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

duc said:


> You probably know, but just in case; dogs are social, pack animals. They figure out the hierarchy and live by it. If he thinks he is above your son in status, he will continue to nip. It's the way they are wired (it doesn't make him bad). Do what you have to to make him understand you son is above him in status.


Yes, I thought so. They read humans very well and can sense nervousness. That's why I think the center were asking my son to feed Blaze. I'm hoping that over the coming days, my son becomes more confident and that Blaze will see this.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Most times it takes the "Alpha", probably you, to show the dog that the son is higher on the pecking order than the dog. 

There is a lot to this. When I was a teenager, an Alaskan Malamute attacked me. Fortunately he was on a chain and I was only scratched. The owner, at the direction of the dog trainer who advised him, took some heavy handed measures to make the dog understand that growling or showing any aggression to humans was not allowed. In my situation the dog came around. Left to the likelihood that yours will respect your son if he feeds him, and show less tendency towards superiority is a chance you may want to rethink. I don't think dogs learn that way.

I'm kind of over my head here, as I don't do this professionally. I have had some personal experiences, but the best I can advise it to read up on this kind of behavior and don't take it for granted that the dog will become reasonable if your son is nice to him.

Anyhow, he is a good looking dog and I would be happy to own one like him. I hope you get him calmed down and have a lot of good times with him.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

duc said:


> Most times it takes the "Alpha", probably you, to show the dog that the son is higher on the pecking order than the dog.
> 
> There is a lot to this. When I was a teenager, an Alaskan Malamute attacked me. Fortunately he was on a chain and I was only scratched. The owner, at the direction of the dog trainer who advised him, took some heavy handed measures to make the dog understand that growling or showing any aggression to humans was not allowed. In my situation the dog came around. Left to the likelihood that yours will respect your son if he feeds him, and show less tendency towards superiority is a chance you may want to rethink. I don't think dogs learn that way.
> 
> ...


Thanyou, duc.
On the occassion that I say Blaze nip my son I did scold Blaze. Blaze covered down with ears bent back. I then sent Blaze into another room for a few minutes. 
I think this will be a gradual process as my son and Blaze need to bond. I will of course keep a close eye on things. 
Will let you know how I get on. Not giving up just yet :-!
Thanks again, duc.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A big hi to Blaze Knighty...from Max on his now permanent couch on the verandah!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> A big hi to Blaze Knighty...from Max on his now permanent couch on the verandah!!


Quality, love it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> A big hi to Blaze Knighty...from Max on his now permanent couch on the verandah!!


Quality, love it.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Assuming he is old enough to walk lol Maybe if your Son was to take Blaze for walks? I know most kids these days would not be bothered but with a dog it's a good opportunity to bond and also Blaze will then associate your boy with walking and the fun stuff MAYBE?



knightRider said:


> Thanyou, duc.
> On the occassion that I say Blaze nip my son I did scold Blaze. Blaze covered down with ears bent back. I then sent Blaze into another room for a few minutes.
> I think this will be a gradual process as my son and Blaze need to bond. I will of course keep a close eye on things.
> Will let you know how I get on. Not giving up just yet :-!
> Thanks again, duc.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Assuming he is old enough to walk lol Maybe if your Son was to take Blaze for walks? I know most kids these days would not be bothered but with a dog it's a good opportunity to bond and also Blaze will then associate your boy with walking and the fun stuff MAYBE?


Yes, very good idea. Thanks, Shane


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Assuming he is old enough to walk lol Maybe if your Son was to take Blaze for walks? I know most kids these days would not be bothered but with a dog it's a good opportunity to bond and also Blaze will then associate your boy with walking and the fun stuff MAYBE?


Yes, very good idea. Thanks, Shane


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn double posting from my android...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Resting after her daily 45 minute walk.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins looking for fish off the dock.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins looking for fish off the dock.
> 
> View attachment 11238858
> 
> ...


Might have to borrow Higgins for my boat Paul as we sure can't find any fish at the moment!! All the best mate Dave


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill and the A1 on cobra shoes.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't want to start a new thread or poll, but tomorrow I go to look at a full sister to my new mate "Max"...who is 9 months old and just a good thing!! My sons dog visits frequently...do I go back to 2 or stay at one?? This guy is coming along so well,faster than any working dog I've ever owned..sit pat or get the sister? I will not be breeding from them...max keeps his cojones...she would be spayed at 4 months( pups are 1 week old now..I have first pick of the four ....... and if I like pay and pick up in 7-8 weeks time..I have had 4 dogs at once prior..put another one in the equation or devote more time to Max?? I have asked for advice so ..thank you to any one who responds on this late notice!! All the best Dave


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Don't want to start a new thread or poll, but tomorrow I go to look at a full sister to my new mate "Max"...who is 9 months old and just a good thing!! My sons dog visits frequently...do I go back to 2 or stay at one?? This guy is coming along so well,faster than any working dog I've ever owned..sit pat or get the sister? I will not be breeding from them...max keeps his cojones...she would be spayed at 4 months( pups are 1 week old now..I have first pick of the four ....... and if I like pay and pick up in 7
> 
> If you have room in your life, and your heart, for one more...why not?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Don't want to start a new thread or poll, but tomorrow I go to look at a full sister to my new mate "Max"...who is 9 months old and just a good thing!! My sons dog visits frequently...do I go back to 2 or stay at one?? This guy is coming along so well,faster than any working dog I've ever owned..sit pat or get the sister? I will not be breeding from them...max keeps his cojones...she would be spayed at 4 months( pups are 1 week old now..I have first pick of the four ....... and if I like pay and pick up in 7-8 weeks time..I have had 4 dogs at once prior..put another one in the equation or devote more time to Max?? I have asked for advice so ..thank you to any one who responds on this late notice!! All the best Dave


I'd go for it if you have the experience.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Don't want to start a new thread or poll, but tomorrow I go to look at a full sister to my new mate "Max"...who is 9 months old and just a good thing!! My sons dog visits frequently...do I go back to 2 or stay at one?? This guy is coming along so well,faster than any working dog I've ever owned..sit pat or get the sister? I will not be breeding from them...max keeps his cojones...she would be spayed at 4 months( pups are 1 week old now..I have first pick of the four ....... and if I like pay and pick up in 7-8 weeks time..I have had 4 dogs at once prior..put another one in the equation or devote more time to Max?? I have asked for advice so ..thank you to any one who responds on this late notice!! All the best Dave


Are you taking Max along to check out the 4 pups? That would probably erase any doubt you might have. My guess is you'll know the answer yourself then. Be sure to get some pics of the newest pack member Dave, good luck!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't have the lifestyle for more than two, so I couldn't say. I have two because I didn't want my "one" to be alone when my wife and went to work. So far that has been literally one of the best decisions I've ever made. I love playing with both of my dogs and love seeing how they behave together.

All that aside, I am impressed you have the potential to take on another, and also impressed you have had 4 at once. Well done.


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is the Oris TT1 along with the Oreo...version 1.0. 😁










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys...thank you very much for your opinions....it has helped a lot!! I've decided that I do have room for one more in my life.
so I'll get in the truck and head west to gave a look at his sisters and I'll know as soon as I see her..watermanxxl I've got the heart , but you nailed it with the life part to put full time in...duc you picked me up on them having a mate,when not around,these are working dogs that when not working do get bored and sad...Knighty..thanks mate I reckon I have the experience,I was just feeling a little knackered and we all know that we put a lot in to our dogs,but I forgot how much we get out of them back in their loyalty and love...Paul I can't take Max..his father would kill him,I will though take a pic of all the pups as soon as I see them,and then a pic of the new girl as she will have her front leg sprayed with vet blue as my colour, because I won't see her again for 7 weeks and this breeder has given me first pic of the four ....... over 20 other potential owners....he's a crusty old bastard but when he dropped in to see Max and I pointed my finger to Don (breeder) and max smiled at him and made him not move a inch till I said "friend" ...that one him over...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My much loved pup Kilo.....and my PAM000.

Kilo is a 15mnth old female Akita.....very smart, incredibly loyal and protective, and not yet fixed!

Just can't take her to the darn vet and leave her to be sliced up...yes I know, silly really, but just can't do it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A very tired Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (Jackson) and my Christopher Ward C60 Vintage. A good British paring. 









We had a busy day outside filled with hiking, fetching, and a little yard work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Guys...there were 4 but now only 3 sadly but it happens....so hard to get a divers watch in the shot with mom and dad at groin height...any way in 5-6 weeks I get the pick of Max's first sister to add to our family...I got there just in time to front the cash to have first option...pardon the pic but nite all are like Max have amazing double jointed features...








Thanks again for your views, it was the turning point for me and I'm stoked...Dave


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Update on Blaze . I've now renamed him Baloo, yes the Jungle book fella:









Loved the film, my favourite cartoon!

Here's Baloo playing with my sneekers:









So had him nearly 2 weeks now, love him. 
He did nip my 16yr old son a few times, so I've been keeping a close eye on their interaction. Son feeds Baloo most of the time. Son has started to walk Baloo with a muzzle on, that worked well. So I'm hoping that they will build a bond over the coming weeks and we'll have a conforming Baloo in the Knight household :-!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Update on Blaze . I've now renamed him Baloo, yes the Jungle book fella:
> 
> View attachment 11304882
> 
> ...


Behave Baloo...that looks like a bloody good gig to be part of the Knight household...he looks good mate..Dave


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Behave Baloo...that looks like a bloody good gig to be part of the Knight household...he looks good mate..Dave


Thanks Dave. Keeps us posted on your new pup!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Likewise mate...got a good vibe on Baloo...


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Four of my six dogs all decided to pose for a pool pic today.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Evant tropic and my post dog bathing sulking Akita......at least she smells good now!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

She's really responding to treatment. Just a love, she is.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max is getting the "wrist" for this


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Disturbing a Saturday afternoon nap.....our 10 year old Vizsla, wonderful girl.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Disturbing a Saturday afternoon nap.....our 10 year old Vizsla, wonderful girl.
> View attachment 11380482


That's a beautiful name for your girl...she looks pretty relaxed mate...Dave


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm tired of all this snow but Rambo seems to love it...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shaggy shedding Akita....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shaggy shedding Akita getting brushed on her walk....


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Citizen Attesa AT8044-56E and Ripley.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Brisket the pug, and my Squale 50 Atmos. The Squale runs a little fast, but not as fast as she does.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max is knackered....chasing stock,getting rid of clowns who jump the fence..bit of tucker and a pat..day done!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is knackered....chasing stock,getting rid of clowns who jump the fence..bit of tucker and a pat..day done!


He looks plain old worn out Dave, either from working or the grub after effects.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is knackered....chasing stock,getting rid of clowns who jump the fence..bit of tucker and a pat..day done!


Love the sticking out tongue! My lab does that.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine also.....:-d

"Fado"









:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Bob


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

He did have a sense of "satisfaction" Shane after getting his teeth across....I was a bit worried I'd have to get him a vaccine against the grub!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

He's got a bloody amazing colour Welly...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

"Fado" looks like he's up for a bit of a laugh Bob...amazing coat!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> "Fado" looks like he's up for a bit of a laugh Bob...amazing coat!!


He be my "Fish'n Buddy" _*Cão de Água

*_









Bob


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sun shine.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

My boy Fritz after chasing ball for one hour


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chillin on the deck with the pup.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool deck for Max..cold brew for me...have a good one fellow dog lovers!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Cool deck for Max..cold brew for me...have a good one fellow dog lovers!!


Good stuff...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a diver, triplock nevertherless. Dog is a true dog.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Searching eggs with Rambo


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Baloo with Tudor Bronze:









Baloo chillin' with the bronze:









Update on Baloo. Had him just over a month now. He is a handful, but that's part of the fun.
He appears to have improved with my son, but I'm still keeping a close eye on the interaction and muzzle Baloo when necessary.

He goes after people on bikes :-d, barks at cats, but is a loyal guard dog. I've put guard dog warning signs on my fences in case someone tries to break in.
In the UK, criminals can sue you for breaking into your property o|

New people need to be introduced slowly to Baloo as he appears to have had a very sheltered life before I adopted him. He has settled quite well but this will take time as it looks like he was neglected in his past. Daughter loves him and they get on so well. Looking forward to life with Baloo and hopefully improving his triggers.
Will keep you updated!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Baloo with Tudor Bronze:
> 
> View attachment 11556906
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog, and I'm sure your patience will be rewarded in the long term.

Oh and Maya has a thing for Shepherds, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Sad story about a German Shepherd mate, I was on a motorbike "Norton commando" near Andover Hants UK, dog came out of nowhere doing that chasing thing they do, Unfortunately I had no possible response time to even try and avoid it and I ran over it, killed it almost right away, F****d me up as I love dogs, so it was a sad day for the owners and also for me, because no words could help the loss.
Anyway point is try and train it not to chase bikes to avoid the possibility of it happening to yours.*_



knightRider said:


> Baloo with Tudor Bronze:
> 
> View attachment 11556906
> 
> ...


_*My Springer being uncooperative.*_


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Beautiful dog, and I'm sure your patience will be rewarded in the long term.
> 
> Oh and Maya has a thing for Shepherds, if you know what I mean.


thanyou, that's sweet!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> _*Sad story about a German Shepherd mate, I was on a motorbike "Norton commando" near Andover Hants UK, dog came out of nowhere doing that chasing thing they do, Unfortunately I had no possible response time to even try and avoid it and I ran over it, killed it almost right away, F****d me up as I love dogs, so it was a sad day for the owners and also for me, because no words could help the loss.
> Anyway point is try and train it not to chase bikes to avoid the possibility of it happening to yours.*_
> 
> _*My Springer being uncooperative.*_
> ...


Yes indeed, Shane. I'm trying different things. Ordered Baloo a couple of toys and will try some retrieve training with him. Also some pulling toys. The aim is to try and channel his hunting instincts into games. 
Will see how this goes. Seems Baloo had a sheltered life before, so it may be a shock to his system getting all this attention etc. I'm lucky to live near a forest so I can take him there, away from city distractions until he starts changing his responses.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi KR, your the key as 'top dog"....glad to hear he is making progress, just a question does your daughter hesitate less around him than your son? Re the home invasion if one of mine or my mates dogs over the years did his job and cleaned up a thief...and if it looked like the CLOWNS were going to request a "termination" we'd give them a holiday till it cooled down......get a back up pad for him mate, they can't go down for being loyal....and I reckon a run in the scrub will do all a lot of good,tire him out..all the best Dave








Max says gday...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi KR, your the key as 'top dog"....glad to hear he is making progress, just a question does your daughter hesitate less around him than your son? Re the home invasion if one of mine or my mates dogs over the years did his job and cleaned up a thief...and if it looked like the CLOWNS were going to request a "termination" we'd give them a holiday till it cooled down......get a back up pad for him mate, they can't go down for being loyal....and I reckon a run in the scrub will do all a lot of good,tire him out..all the best Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, Dave. Good points there.

Yes, daughter is far more confident with dogs. This may have been an issue as dogs pick up on this. Not sure what the problem is between my son and Baloo. Baloo is lucky enough to have his own room so we put him there when my son needs space.

I may get a dog specialist in later if things do not improve, but it's still fairly early I think.

thanks, Knight


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

New here and so, as my first post/response, my diver and my doggie. I caught her red-handed (red-pawed?) wearing my ssc017


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> New here and so, as my first post/response, my diver and my doggie. I caught her red-handed (red-pawed?) wearing my ssc017
> View attachment 11581498
> 
> 
> View attachment 11581514


Great first post. Welcome aboard!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Seabee1 said:


> New here and so, as my first post/response, my diver and my doggie. I caught her red-handed (red-pawed?) wearing my ssc017
> View attachment 11581498


Pure guilt!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I may have already posted this but was flipping through my photos and made me smile


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

"Wicked" the Great Dane. We adopted her about 1.5 year ago, shortly after losing our blue Dane, Sophie (pictured earlier in this thread). Wicked is a retired show dog.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Chp5 said:


> "Wicked" the Great Dane. We adopted her about 1.5 year ago, shortly after losing our blue Dane, Sophie (pictured earlier in this thread). Wicked is a retired show dog.


That is a beautiful beast


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chp5 said:


> "Wicked" the Great Dane. We adopted her about 1.5 year ago, shortly after losing our blue Dane, Sophie (pictured earlier in this thread). Wicked is a retired show dog.


She is beautiful. My friend has had several Danes, one of which I watched occasionally, and they are just overgrown puppies at heart.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Chp5 said:


> "Wicked" the Great Dane. We adopted her about 1.5 year ago, shortly after losing our blue Dane, Sophie (pictured earlier in this thread). Wicked is a retired show dog.


Beautiful!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

PO with my doggy after work


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

H2O and Kilo


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Nap Time









Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

She's cooling off after her 2nd walk today.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday guys....Max now at 10 months and 32 kilos.....with his full sister 'Sal' phenomenal to see the emotion max had when picking up his mom and dads scent off little Sal.......this is them 2 hours after being introduced...have a good one Dave








She is a dead ringer of max...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday guys....Max now at 10 months and 32 kilos.....with his full sister 'Sal' phenomenal to see the emotion max had when picking up his mom and dads scent off little Sal.......this is them 2 hours after being introduced...have a good one Dave
> She is a dead ringer of max...


Congrats, really pleased for you, Dave.
Naughty Baloo sends his regards!


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

He's always getting in my wristshots, haha! Last pic is the dawg himself as the subject.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Congrats, really pleased for you, Dave.
> Naughty Baloo sends his regards!
> 
> View attachment 11653106


Thanks KR....now for another ride of " puppiness "!!!....That pic of Blaze shows a dog relaxed and safe,looks to me like you are removing a lot of previous bad memories out of his head and replacing them with trust...He lucked out when your family took him out of rescue...top stuff mate..Dave


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks KR....now for another ride of " puppiness "!!!....That pic of Blaze shows a dog relaxed and safe,looks to me like you are removing a lot of previous bad memories out of his head and replacing them with trust...He lucked out when your family took him out of rescue...top stuff mate..Dave


For sure, Dave. I still have a lot of work to do with him as he is so temperamental. I am in touch with the dog home and asked for their help, so hopefully their behaviourist will guide me.

Also, if anyone can recommend good books or training links that would be great.
I'm trying different things and he is improving in areas, so moving in the right direction :-!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

knightRider said:


> For sure, Dave. I still have a lot of work to do with him as he is so temperamental. I am in touch with the dog home and asked for their help, so hopefully their behaviourist will guide me.
> 
> Also, if anyone can recommend good books or training links that would be great.
> I'm trying different things and he is improving in areas, so moving in the right direction :-!


Congrats on doing the right thing....."there are no bad dogs, only irresponsible owners"

I wouldn't recommend this DVD........:-s









Bob


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm currently traveling for work and missing my pup and kids. Found this one on my phone from 2011 and thought it would be a great one to share. He looks so serious and regal lol


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

My girl resting


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Skooter is a twelve year old M'Loot Alaskan Malamute. (The only native Alaskan breed). His color is the rarest color of Malamutes. His eyes are gold which are a breed specific indicator. Blue eyes in any Malamute indicates that dog is a Husky X.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Good pups Guse and Jill. That is a 5 month old GS pup.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes she is kissing him


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Nanà and me hanging out on the beach. She just had a swim, still too cold for me & my wife.
There's also a Casio somewhere, it's WR200 so I hope it counts as diver!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

6105 with Max down at one of the irrigation pumps"..he just won't wear his muffs...have a good one guys.








He's a great sharer though with his little sister....


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just kickin it back...giving Max a break from his "dead ringer" sister...id nearly forgotten how bloody sharp puppy teeth can be!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Just kickin it back...giving Max a break from his "dead ringer" sister...id nearly forgotten how bloody sharp puppy teeth can be!


Sweet Doxa chrono my friend! I love Max but I have a cat that's as dog like as any canine. He's a Manx rumpy rouser he fetches and defends my office like no other. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Get them up there Spun!! I have to see this "other " mans best friend....have a good one mate Dave


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hanging out with Ripley.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Sweet Doxa chrono my friend! I love Max but I have a cat that's as dog like as any canine. He's a Manx rumpy rouser he fetches and defends my office like no other. I'll post some pics soon.


CAT's Rule....sometimes the owners are a little iffy......:-s









Bob


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

You would think with all the add $ WUS must be making they could fix the GDMF DOUBLE POSTING SERVER!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

RLC said:


> CAT's Rule....sometimes the owners are a little iffy......:-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOGS RULE,CATS DROOL & there is a dedicated thread languishing somewhere here in F74 as proof.Please don't MUCK UP THIS THREAD...


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> DOGS RULE,CATS DROOL & there is a dedicated thread languishing somewhere here in F74 as proof.Please don't MUCK UP THIS THREAD...


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> DOGS RULE,CATS DROOL & there is a dedicated thread languishing somewhere here in F74 as proof.Please don't MUCK UP THIS THREAD...


All dogs like cats, they're CRUNCHY!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SteveJ said:


> All dogs like cats, they're CRUNCHY!


It's funny you should post that.This was my very first dog






.My late wife named her the day we rescued her.Runt of the litter & putting a whopping on a few of the bigger pups she called her "Little Miss Tuffy" & it stuck.From the first day we tried to socialize her with cats & she would have NONE of it.For whatever reason they,along with skunks were her mortal enemy & even a full frontal spray wasn't enough to stop her from terminating 2 in her lifetime.Fortunately she never did any cats that I know of but not for lack of trying.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's funny you should post that.This was my very first dog
> View attachment 11764362
> .My late wife named her the day we rescued her.Runt of the litter & putting a whopping on a few of the bigger pups she called her "Little Miss Tuffy" & it stuck.From the first day we tried to socialize her with cats & she would have NONE of it.For whatever reason they,along with skunks were her mortal enemy & even a full frontal spray wasn't enough to stop her from terminating 2 in her lifetime.Fortunately she never did any cats that I know of but not for lack of trying.


She was a pretty girl.
Some dogs have naturally seriously BAD attitudes. My Malamute is breed typical, he loves all people, but thinks that every other animal smaller than he is is food.
Many years ago I had a 80# red Chow X Rottie male named Gunner who hated porcupines from when he was a puppy. That blockhead would attack them whenever he found them and then come home filled with quills. It would take two grown men to pull them out, one to hold him down, while he was tied. I always worried that I'd miss one and that it would kill him. He never learned. He died of old age. Thank goodness we don't have skunks here. He was a great dog otherwise. 
Alaska isn't what you'd call cat country.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

With my new 6 week old Shih Tzu.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Took a nice long walk in the hills, she loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's funny you should post that.This was my very first dog
> View attachment 11764362
> .My late wife named her the day we rescued her.Runt of the litter & putting a whopping on a few of the bigger pups she called her "Little Miss Tuffy" & it stuck.From the first day we tried to socialize her with cats & she would have NONE of it.For whatever reason they,along with skunks were her mortal enemy & even a full frontal spray wasn't enough to stop her from terminating 2 in her lifetime.Fortunately she never did any cats that I know of but not for lack of trying.


Bloody hell 8.....the markings on that girl are amazing,she looks like she made good measure for sure...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Couldn't get the diver in the shot, little sister 2 months...and I just checked to be sure Max is 10 months....she is a ball of trouble,I hope she follows her big brother's lead sooner rather than later...I'm running out of boots and socks!! HAGWE guys..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

wellyite said:


> Took a nice long walk in the hills, she loved it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot Welly! She looks like she is doing something she loves..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Couldn't get the diver in the shot, little sister 2 months...and I just checked to be sure Max is 10 months....she is a ball of trouble,I hope she follows her big brother's lead sooner rather than later...I'm running out of boots and socks!! HAGWE guys..Dave


PRICELESS shot Dave!Baby girl looking at big bro & you can just see the "whats next "look in her face!



wellyite said:


> Took a nice long walk in the hills, she loved it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look the word up "contented"in Websters,the only description should be this pic!!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum, dead fish!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

'Fado' and I...back from the lake.



Bob


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Yum, dead fish!
> 
> 
> View attachment 11817146
> ...


You can just see the "how about pulling that up on the doc so I can roll around on it"in that look!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Yum, dead fish!
> 
> 
> View attachment 11817146
> ...


You can just see the "how about pulling that up on the dock so I can roll around on it"in that look!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> You can just see the "how about pulling that up on the dock so I can roll around on it"in that look!


Ha ha! That's exactly what he was thinking. Dead fish = fun.


----------



## PeterMPLS (May 14, 2017)

Do I know that dog?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

000 and my pup on the deck....

poor thing is in heat and doesn't know what to do with herself....

well, actually she does, but we are NOT having puppies, so on the deck she stays!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

My girl resting after walk & dinner with steini bronze


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Who do you try to fool? "This" is NOT a diver...
















I can trade this sh1t for...








THIS!








-Smart Brutus ;-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> 000 and my pup on the deck....
> 
> poor thing is in heat and doesn't know what to do with herself....
> 
> ...


I take it since she's not fixed you will breed her at some point.Don't wait too long,after 2 heats without a brood they become highly susceptible to cancer of the uterus...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:rodekaart,8 years here & still I get double posted o|...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing like a run and a feed..and crashing out...have a good one fellow dog crazies....( ran out of green tape on their couch,courtesy of the new girl..)


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sound asleep and snoring on this stormy evening...









Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

SRP777 with a matching black lab


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

It is with a heavy heart that I have to inform you guys that my dear friend, Baloo had to be returned to the dog santury yesterday :-(









He got on so well with me and my daughter, but tried to attack my wife on Friday, 'out of the blue'. He has had other issues with my son and was a real handful for me.
Poor dog had a bad upbringing, think he was left on his own and so was very nervous of people. It came to a point that he was dangerous for my family and so had to be returned.
Maybe I should have returned him earlier, but the dog lover in me wanted to try and make it work.

I could not return him myself as it brought tears to my eyes, so my daughter and wife took him back. Hope the santury can help him improve and he does not harm anyone. 
Just had to let this off my chest - had him for 2 months and we had some fun times, just a shame it did not work....


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear your rescue pooch wasn't compatible.

One of my first rescues took a solid month of near 100% effort, no wife, no kids & plenty of time. ....it can be very difficult.

Don't give up....they have a way of finding YOU.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

RLC said:


> Sorry to hear your rescue pooch wasn't compatible.
> 
> One of my first rescues took a solid month of near 100% effort, no wife, no kids & plenty of time. ....it can be very difficult.
> 
> Don't give up....they have a way of finding YOU.


thanks, RLC. This was particularly painful for me as I had a GSD as a kid and mt mum gave him away, so childhood memories came back.
No, I won't give up - I'll try another rescue dog in a few weeks and learn from Baloo's experience.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear Knighty.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Sorry to hear Knighty.


thanks, Paul. There's something about the man - dog relationship that pulls on the heart strings...


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

RLC said:


> View attachment 11912778


wonderful and inspirational! :-!


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

You guys have pretty dogs and nice watches.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Knighty, don't stress it too much mate, Blaze is a dog that will find his Wolfpack and have a good life. The relevant thing is you had gave him your best " GO" ...just not to be, and you made the right call if he could not be trusted around your family unfortunately for whatever reason. Have a break for a wee while and then re visit letting a dog enter your lives, the right pooch is definitely out there !! Just waiting to get a crack at living under your roof..this time maybe though if you go to the shelter, see how long it takes for the dog to find you...I would not dwell on it mate it happens..all the best Dave


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Knighty, don't stress it too much mate, Blaze is a dog that will find his Wolfpack and have a good life. The relevant thing is you had gave him your best " GO" ...just not to be, and you made the right call if he could not be trusted around your family unfortunately for whatever reason. Have a break for a wee while and then re visit letting a dog enter your lives, the right pooch is definitely out there !! Just waiting to get a crack at living under your roof..this time maybe though if you go to the shelter, see how long it takes for the dog to find you...I would not dwell on it mate it happens..all the best Dave


thanks, Dave. Yes we are taking a break from dogs and I'm sure that we'll find one. Will keep you guys updated. Dogs are wonderful!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

sam sits still long enough for a quick shot.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 11928106
> 
> sam sits still long enough for a quick shot.


Sam looks like a bloody great mate..amazing colour Moroz...the legend is a cool piece...
Took a action pic of farm dog "happy land" when in the back of a ute...had the Muhle on for a couple of coldies...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11835450
> 
> 
> View attachment 11835506
> ...


What a coincidence, this is also Brutus  
He's 11, weighs 42 freakin pounds, and has a beast of an appetite


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Moroz said:


> Took a action pic of farm dog "happy land" when in the back of a ute...had the Muhle on for a couple of coldies...


Looks like Max & Sal are a couple of real smarties Dave. They even know when to pose for the camera.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Paul, it was a jag that pic!! Impossible to sneak out to work with just Max...one of the few joys of farming having your dogs with you nearly 24/7....have a good one mate..
Love seeing everyone's best mates posted..


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

An affordable diver but I don't think I would try it  , only my G Shock and one of my Seiko divers ever go in the water


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

1 of my 2 German Shepherds...and my Orient Ray2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Cisco and Carl Brashear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Tough morning


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

My girl is sick Some kind of immune disease where her body was shredding her blood cells .She is out of danger now and doing better 
her fav is a sumo on a rubber of course


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal....in their home away from home..Max can't go anywhere now without his shadow..hope you guys and "best friends" are traveling well....Dave


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Oldest and newest editions


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Vintage Heuer diver I used to have and my lil frenchie pupper









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

One of my 3 pugs, this is Passion being photogenic today









I have 2 black Labs, posing today is Thunder in the front. In the back from the left is the other Lab, Scooby then Passion again and another Pug Lady (lying down by the pool)









It looked like he wanted to pose for another picture so I snapped this one as well


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

cmdErrX said:


> One of my 3 pugs, this is Passion being photogenic today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like they all get on well!! Thunder looks like he can wag a fair tail ..9 dogs? bloody amazing stuff mate..Dave


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... My Best Friend ...

*






*

... My Helm ...

*





​


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not pictured is dog #2, our neurotic Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who is in search of the ball he is certain was left somewhere in the yard yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Diver and wholly uninterested doggy.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

My tudor and the guy who is probably responsible I married the person who I did, juat chillin.


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Doggy much more interested in anything other than the watch.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Without a doubt, the most human like dog I have ever owned. I'm telling you, she tells my better half things I do when she's not around...









Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

He's no dog, but he does play fetch. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Relaxing after our morning walk.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

ConSeanery said:


> He's no dog, but he does play fetch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong thread.

This belongs in the Kitty Divers thread.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

johnny action said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> This belongs in the Kitty Divers thread.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware such a thread existed. I will now make sure to only post there and not to cross boundaries in the future since it's clearly a very serious matter that a cat (larger than some of the dogs posted here) has invaded your eye space. Meow.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> He's no dog, but he does play fetch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he a Manx?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> I wasn't aware such a thread existed. I will now make sure to only post there and not to cross boundaries in the future since it's clearly a very serious matter that a cat (larger than some of the dogs posted here) has invaded your eye space. Meow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Your kitty is welcome here any time my friend.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought it was Batman 🤔


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

ConSeanery said:


> I wasn't aware such a thread existed. I will now make sure to only post there and not to cross boundaries in the future since it's clearly a very serious matter that a cat (larger than some of the dogs posted here) has invaded your eye space. Meow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dude, relax.
I created that cat thread. I want more cat lovers to post there, not on this stinky, foul-breath, heartworm-infested, yappy dog thread.
That is all.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...diggin jumping from the pontoon in to the mullet! Have a good one guys...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal...diggin jumping from the pontoon in to the mullet! Have a good one guys...Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dave, those canines are tops! I'm always envious of your dog pics as I grew up with working pups. Now all I have are companions which is fine but I still miss the old ones. I will post some pics of my working cat as promised before (little harder to capture than a dog). His name is Clovis and he keeps my shop free of anything that moves.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

johnny action said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> This belongs in the Kitty Divers thread.
> 
> ...


Down vote for the foul.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

johnny action said:


> Dude, relax.
> I created that cat thread. I want more cat lovers to post there, not on this stinky, foul-breath, heartworm-infested, yappy dog thread.
> That is all.


It wasn't supposed to be an aggressive reply. I guess a little something gets lost through typing, but I thought the meow at the end had shown it was in good fun and that I was being playful. No harm was meant, so I'm sorry if it came across that way.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Is he a Manx?


Just a huge (20lbs!) tuxedo. He's a mix of some sort for sure, those ears are not standard tabby.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Dave, those canines are tops! I'm always envious of your dog pics as I grew up with working pups. Now all I have are companions which is fine but I still miss the old ones. I will post some pics of my working cat as promised before (little harder to capture than a dog). His name is Clovis and he keeps my shop free of anything that moves.


Hey Spun, good to hear from you mate...agreed re the working dogs mate..but let's face it everyone of us here loves our "best friends" . Re Clovis...im keen to see a pic and see if he matches our feral black shed cat...no tail just a stump via breed, just like my dogs(we don't dock them)
All the best mate Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Spun, good to hear from you mate...agreed re the working dogs mate..but let's face it everyone of us here loves our "best friends" . Re Clovis...im keen to see a pic and see if he matches our feral black shed cat...no tail just a stump via breed, just like my dogs(we don't dock them)
> All the best mate Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


I'll post pics as soon as I can my friend. Clovis is a rumpy rouser so not a complete bob but a little stump, all natural though. He was feral before we took him in last year in bad shape, full of wolves. His mother (no tail at all) dropped him off with us and stayed long enough to make sure he was okay. We got him patched up and now he is part of the family.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Wearing the Mudmaster with our pup Caramel looking on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

No watch in this one. My wife took the photo. Sam dragging a stick to safety.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12393249
> 
> No watch in this one. My wife took the photo. Sam dragging a stick to safety.


Great shot. 
Congrats to your wife. 
She deserves a new watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too cute a picture to put a watch in there. Sisterly love.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jack the Wonder Pup--worn out after a long walk...


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Waiting for the walk.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

RLC said:


> View attachment 11912778


*AMEN! to this.
*_My little rescued sidekick who shall remain anonymous._


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

My mutt and padi turtle


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Time for a walk?


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cooper, our almost 7 month old lab mix we rescued this week, with a Steinhart Ocean One.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *AMEN! to this.
> *_My little rescued sidekick who shall remain anonymous._
> View attachment 12408871


I bet he is counting his lucky stars mate!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal....rarin to go!! Have a good one fellow animal crazies!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal....rarin to go!! Have a good one fellow animal crazies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take #2









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> I bet he is counting his lucky stars mate!!


_He's ROYALTY!! now Dave, never leaves my side.
Maybe it's me that's counting the lucky stars._


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SHANE 1000 said:


> _He's ROYALTY!! now Dave, never leaves my side.
> Maybe it's me that's counting the lucky stars._


Thats a absolute "win win" Shane....

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seikos & Sighthounds.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Alpiner 4 and my little hyena.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

The dogs decided it was too early for them to be interested in anything other than their beds (after they ate, of course), so the closest thing I could manage to a doggy and diver pic this morning.


----------



## Steve 57 (Aug 17, 2017)

Susie. Since I loaned her my Tag, she's not had it off!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

22mnth old Kilo the Akita, her pineapple toy and my Pelagos


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Too windy for a "run" out the front...dock bound..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve 57 (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve 57 said:


> Susie. Since I loaned her my Tag, she's not had it off!


Trying to be clever and get another photo, I slipped the same watch over the head of my Mum's miniature Shi-Tzu that we were looking after today to take a picture and it just about went over. Panicking, I tried to get it off but it just wouldn't come back past her ears/oddly shaped skull no the dog was struggling. Luckily I could push it on further and release the clasp some more (there's an extra bit you can release so that it expands the bracelet to go over a wet suit) and it came off. In my panic though, I didn't get round to taking a picture then the wife came back in the room so I left it at that. Phew!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Closer


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

garden diving. Zoya loves it!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.

This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12458393
> 
> 
> garden diving. Zoya loves it!


Wonderful. Miss my alsations.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


Sorry to hear that news mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

How about 4 doggys but no diver.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

wellyite said:


> Sorry to hear that news mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks wellyite, it's been really tough. My kids and wife are taking it a lot better than me. I adopted him two weeks before I met my wife and he's been in our wedding and every single family photo shot we've done. He was my first son (as cheese as it sounds) and life ain't the same since he's been gone. That's what you sign up for when you get a dog and it never seems like enough time, but the end result is you hold them in your heart forever and you life is soooooo much better with the time you spent with them. Dogs truly are man's best friend. Their souls are pure and only want to love, and that is worth all the heartache that comes with their loss.

Cheers to all the great pups out there!! Have a drink tonight for Brutus, and hug your furry a little bit tighter


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> How about 4 doggys but no diver.


I'll see your 4 and raise you 2 . I somehow managed to capture all 6 dogs and myself at the pool this day. A lucky shot using the timer on the camera and then jumping in. I think I am wearing my Seiko SUN021.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks wellyite, it's been really tough. My kids and wife are taking it a lot better than me. I adopted him two weeks before I met my wife and he's been in our wedding and every single family photo shot we've done. He was my first son (as cheese as it sounds) and life ain't the same since he's been gone. That's what you sign up for when you get a dog and it never seems like enough time, but the end result is you hold them in your heart forever and you life is soooooo much better with the time you spent with them. Dogs truly are man's best friend. Their souls are pure and only want to love, and that is worth all the heartache that comes with their loss.
> 
> Cheers to all the great pups out there!! Have a drink tonight for Brutus, and hug your furry a little bit tighter


Sorry you lost your best mate...Ive just raised my glass to Brutus and toasted him as "doing more than his bit" ...Dave


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> 22mnth old Kilo the Akita, her pineapple toy and my Pelagos
> 
> View attachment 12441113


What a great name!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Doesn't care so much about the watch as he does about the pets.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Sorry you lost your best mate...Ive just raised my glass to Brutus and toasted him as "doing more than his bit" ...Dave


Thank you Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Double post. :roll:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks wellyite, it's been really tough. My kids and wife are taking it a lot better than me. I adopted him two weeks before I met my wife and he's been in our wedding and every single family photo shot we've done. He was my first son (as cheese as it sounds) and life ain't the same since he's been gone. That's what you sign up for when you get a dog and it never seems like enough time, but the end result is you hold them in your heart forever and you life is soooooo much better with the time you spent with them. Dogs truly are man's best friend. Their souls are pure and only want to love, and that is worth all the heartache that comes with their loss.
> 
> Cheers to all the great pups out there!! Have a drink tonight for Brutus, and hug your furry a little bit tighter


*Poems - The Power of the Dog

Poems - The Power of the Dog

THERE is sorrow enough in the natural way
From men and women to fill our day; 
And when we are certain of sorrow in store, 
Why do we always arrange for more? 
Brothers and sisters, I bid you beware 
Of giving your heart to a dog to tear.

Buy a pup and your money will buy 
Love unflinching that cannot lie
Perfect passion and worship fed 
By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head. 
Nevertheless it is hardly fair
To risk your heart for a dog to tear.


When the fourteen years which Nature permits
Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits, 
And the vet's unspoken prescription runs 
To lethal chambers or loaded guns, 
Then you will find - it's your own affair, -
But ... you've given your heart to a dog to tear.


When the body that lived at your single will, 
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!), 
When the spirit that answered your every mood 
Is gone - wherever it goes - for good, 
You will discover how much you care, 
And will give your heart to a dog to tear!

We've sorrow enough in the natural way, 
When it comes to burying Christian clay. 
Our loves are not given, but only lent, 
At compound interest of cent per cent, 
Though it is not always the case, I believe, 
That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve; 
For, when debts are payable, right or wrong, 
A short-time loan is as bad as a long - 
So why in - Heaven (before we are there) 
Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?

Rudyard Kipling*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks mate...great poem to put up there for us all animal crazies...Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The hounds say 'Hi!'.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

My watch dog


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The hounds say 'Hi!'.


Going the "double like" on that pic mate...dave


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


Bloody heartbreaking mate sorry to hear this.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Bloody heartbreaking mate sorry to hear this.


Thanks Shane, really appreciate your kind words


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


Just saw your post, I know how hard it can be. 
Gorgeous dog and a fantastic shot. 
Remember all the good times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> Just saw your post, I know how hard it can be.
> Gorgeous dog and a fantastic shot.
> Remember all the good times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I definitely will and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Today the doggy IS the diver


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max(now 13 months) and Sal..(5 and a half months)...watching the gulls winging around...have a good one guys...Dave
Comment from my son Stu..no wonder I can't sneak back in the house at 4am any more!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The girls hogged the shot so no diver.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Max(now 13 months) and Sal..(5 and a half months)...watching the gulls winging around...have a good one guys...Dave
> Comment from my son Stu..no wonder I can't sneak back in the house at 4am any more!
> 
> 
> ...


That Doxa pushes a lot of my buttons mate. Well done.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks duc, it is a bloody pearler on the wrist...going to be my Doxa beater...all the best Dave


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Taking a walk somewhere in Birmingham AL while we wait for the storm to pass









Sent from a Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Favourite dog with favourite watch.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


toothbras, just seeing this now. so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Moroz said:


> toothbras, just seeing this now. so sorry to hear about your loss.


Thank you very much Moroz


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Working class


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Sumo & boxer pup on our morning 0630-0700 walk. Hello from Northern Ireland


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


Toothbras sorry to hear of your loss, been an admirer of Brutus and your pictures for some time, it's a hell of a thing when they leave us.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


Just read this myself. Been there done that, and it's just a sickening feeling that the one that gives you unconditional love you can't "make it better". My condolences, and I dread the day when I have to go thru it again. Going to be even harder with the one I have now.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My condolences Toothbras


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Had to put our beloved Brutus down suddenly a few weeks ago, cancer really sucks.
> 
> This is still one of my favorite threads and I love seeing all the gorgeous pups enjoying themselves with some watch eye candy to boot. Here's one of my favorite pics from a while back. Not technically a diver, but Brutus looks very regal and I just plain old like the photo


Sorry Toothbras. It's nice you have such a beautiful pic of Brutus. You're absolutely right, regal is the first word I thought of.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gavox and the Mutt









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> Sorry Toothbras. It's nice you have such a beautiful pic of Brutus. You're absolutely right, regal is the first word I thought of.


Thank you Paul! I really appreciate that, it means a lot


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I don't want to quote a ton of posts and take up space but a sincere thank you to everyone who sent condolences on Brutus, and my heart goes out to all of you who are going through, have gone through, or will go through the same thing (pretty much all of us lol). But these dang puppers are so awesome they make it worthwhile, plus not only do they have a great life they are lucky enough to be able to play with our watches while we're at work (I'm sure they do it, wouldn't you?)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Sorry I don't want to quote a ton of posts and take up space but a sincere thank you to everyone who sent condolences on Brutus, and my heart goes out to all of you who are going through, have gone through, or will go through the same thing (pretty much all of us lol). But these dang puppers are so awesome they make it worthwhile, plus not only do they have a great life they are lucky enough to be able to play with our watches while we're at work (I'm sure they do it, wouldn't you?)


Wow. That comes as a shock... My condolences brother. 
Every day: enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Wow. That comes as a shock... My condolences brother.
> Every day: enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Heck yeah watermanxxl... everyday is truly a gift. Just keep posting boston pics and I'll be happy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket & SUN in the sun.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Dog sitting a buddies 9yr Dobie.. She is just a huge baby.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Doggy (Liberty)










And Diver!

Haha just found this thread so I couldn't prepare with a set up photo! My family's dog just turned 14 this month and we threw her a party complete with a steak dinner and whipped cream covered milk bones. She's had a good long life so we're just spoiling her rotten now. I swear, she didn't take the party hat off all night...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

My girl Lady and the Luminox 1513

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.









Tapawatch


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Down at "shack" anything goes here...on the beds under the couch..the beach is a big change from farm for Max and Sal!....have a good one fellow animal crazies...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring drive tuna and my almost 2yr old American Akita Kilo...she is Bee hunting, her 2nd favourite thing to "try" to catch next to squirrels......

2 kinds of Akita, from the same genus - the smaller red Japanese Akita, and the larger varied color American Akita....the American version was bought stateside as a gift to Helen Keller from A Japanese business man








Poor pup is shedding like crazy right now, and after her hour+ walk/brush this morning, she can only manage 2 minutes of bee hunting before she needs a sit down....poor baby









Even her ears are shedding!


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

My dog "nose" what time it is. It's snack time!!








11 1/2 year old Goldendoodle.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

This thread is the best thread. That is all...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My "dog" and my diver: ;-)


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Last day for doggie sitting then she goes back home.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So bloody hot here....airconning my best mates...have a good one guys..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> H2O Orca Torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally. Where have you been hiding Churchill?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> Finally. Where have you been hiding Churchill?


I know right?  It's been a crazy year in South Florida; natural disasters, political intrigue...and Ryan Tannehill went down. lol
But, Churchill and myself are back!  
Thanks Duc!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

*Snoozin'*









My Boxer does not share the same excitement for lume that I do.......


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

These pics are for you Dave. This is my feline that thinks he's a canine (Clovis). Yes he gets his own drink from the water cooler, fetches and defends his master better than most dogs I've owned. I've been trying to get a picture with watch for months but he just moves too quickly. My apologies to cat haters but I love all animals so my line of distinction is pretty obscure. 

Edit: forgot to mention he is a natural rumpy rouser


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sleepy pup and Oris Aquis


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not to be out done, cat and Oris


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> These pics are for you Dave. This is my feline that thinks he's a canine (Clovis). Yes he gets his own drink from the water cooler, fetches and defends his master better than most dogs I've owned. I've been trying to get a picture with watch for months but he just moves too quickly. My apologies to cat haters but I love all animals so my line of distinction is pretty obscure.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention he is a natural rumpy rouser


Hey Spun...thanks for the pics of Clovis(who thinks he is a dog!!).....and he is a "stumpy"....im all good with Clovis mate...have a good one all...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> These pics are for you Dave. This is my feline that thinks he's a canine (Clovis). Yes he gets his own drink from the water cooler, fetches and defends his master better than most dogs I've owned. I've been trying to get a picture with watch for months but he just moves too quickly. My apologies to cat haters but I love all animals so my line of distinction is pretty obscure.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention he is a natural rumpy rouser


Hey Spun...thanks for the pics of Clovis(who thinks he is a dog!!).....and he is a "stumpy"....im all good with Clovis too mate!!...have a good one all...Dave


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Boston and TCM El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Chocolate Shark" Diver 45 and Churchill.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well at least I don't get tools pinched out of my Ute anymore!! Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Helson "Chocolate Shark" Diver 45 and Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never said you had a star in the family:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> You never said you had a star in the family:
> 
> View attachment 12581951


lol. Churchill; not interested in the fame...just the Milkbone money. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

g-shock, I guess a little slobber won't hurt.

























Squirrels!


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

This is harder than I thought. The dog didn't want to cooperate, the watch didn't want to cooperate, the camera on my phone didn't want cooperate...the only one cooperating was me...o|


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foch said:


> View attachment 12600607
> This is harder than I thought. The dog didn't want to cooperate, the watch didn't want to cooperate, the camera on my phone didn't want cooperate...the only one cooperating was me...o|


lol. It is DEFINITELY harder than it looks.  When you've got 4 legs...standing still is difficult.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foch said:


> View attachment 12600607
> This is harder than I thought. The dog didn't want to cooperate, the watch didn't want to cooperate, the camera on my phone didn't want cooperate...the only one cooperating was me...o|


"Bonus points" for the Federation dog tag. lol

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold, Spirit of America.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...doing the checklist for day ....run in long wet grass, chase a wild "grunter" or maybe a hare or 10...swim in dam or ocean? Your choice Dave!!! Have a top day animal crazies...all the best Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

duc said:


> You never said you had a star in the family:
> 
> View attachment 12581951


Haha! I totally see it, he's a star ⭐


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

El Alamein on Boston.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Haha! I totally see it, he's a star ️


For years he toiled in obscurity... Seems, now, his past has caught up with him. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...still holding #1 spot for worst pic taker!! Max and Sal morning swim and toadfish chase!! Have a top day ...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipW82 (Nov 28, 2016)

Our pup won't stay still so two pictures is the best I could do!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

On his perch; ready for engagement with any leaf or plastic bag that may happen to blow by.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

And.. Now this is happening.. every day when my oldest gets home from school.... And a shot of the boy's watch (one I gave to him that actually survived the 90's without being sold or traded lol)


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster and the Doof...


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Boston and the Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

My Kobold, my buddy...and me. Kobold's Spirit of America on custom leather. Kobold; expedition tools.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12722057


that is damn cute!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...Sal just annoys/adores her brother Max...have a top day fellow animal crazies....Dave

Moroz...playing "ball" in the snow! No wonder you get that look of love from your best mate!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Very sleepy.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Poor tired werewolf.....renos going on after a flood...poor thing has to stay awake all day barking at the contractors!


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a sucker for anything with a bright, friendly face with black trim and hands.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

How to find the coolest place in a shed...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A sprinkler each!! Dog heaven









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow Lab and Mori. Faithful companions.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Werewolf in snow and the Doxa...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Practicing synchronised dog cooling techniques.... Flaming outside here, no outside work till tonight...have a good one fellow animal crazies!! Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Practicing synchronised dog cooling techniques.... Flaming outside here, no outside work till tonight...have a good one fellow animal crazies!! Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good stuff Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> That's good stuff Dave


Hey Spun, have a good one mate! Hope Clovis is powering on..

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Spun, have a good one mate! Hope Clovis is powering on..
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


He is, like a boss my friend. He caught three varmints last week that I observed, probably more I didn't.

Merry Christmas to you and yours!!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Practicing synchronised dog cooling techniques.... Flaming outside here, no outside work till tonight...have a good one fellow animal crazies!! Dave


Higgins would be fine with us sending some of this cold white stuff down to you Dave. Max & Sal would love it!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins would be fine with us sending some of this cold white stuff down to you Dave. Max & Sal would love it!
> 
> View attachment 12755167
> 
> ...


Go Higgins!! The closest Max and Sal get to snow is the cold rooms...mate that 1200 rips it against the white on the wrist....

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins would be fine with us sending some of this cold white stuff down to you Dave. Max & Sal would love it!
> 
> View attachment 12755167
> 
> ...


Paul,

I am a dog lover through and through but boxers have a special place in my heart. I still miss our Thor, who passed on to the great chew toy playground in 2004 at the age of 12. He was great - funny and lively like all boxers. Thank you for posting pictures of Higgins.

Merry Christmas!

Rob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Paul,
> 
> I am a dog lover through and through but boxers have a special place in my heart. I still miss our Thor, who passed on to the great chew toy playground in 2004 at the age of 12. He was great - funny and lively like all boxers. Thank you for posting pictures of Higgins.
> 
> ...


You're right about boxers Rob. Higgins is my 5th & I can attest from experience they're smart, energetic and wonderful with children. 
Your Thor certainly lived a long life, 12 is very good for a boxer. I'm wishing you many good memories of him this Christmas. 
Merry Christmas!
PR


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lizard chasing on the verandah....









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Come on fellas...lets get a few up! Max and Sal taking a break from their dam!! Have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Standard Poodle puppy... Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My Son, Rambo & I just finished our Igloo and tunnel...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good new years eve all...dont think Max and Sal will see it in...some of you are playing in snow and we are sweatin buckets!! Here's to a great next year fellow animal crazies..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Window open. Must mean something interesting is outside!


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Happy New Year. Dog patiently sitting outside the kitchen, ever hopeful for something to drop on the floor.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My rescued greyhound and my Italian diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Massive high tide...took Max and Sal down to the shack for a recovery hit of saltwater....Sals figuRed it is not nearly as tasty as the dam water!! Have a good one guys...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> My rescued greyhound and my Italian diver!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both look sharp...i like the lightning style collar on your best mate, its good to see your mate get a second chance and far better life...Dave


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Our PWD at 14yrs....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Werewolf walk with the Helm


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Kaiser, our new German short hair!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

5 month old, and already 50lbs. I'm in trouble









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

On way to shack....and being given the no swim after midnight rule...have a good one fellow animal crazies









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Air con!! You bloody bewdy!!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't think Higgins is very keen about this.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> I don't think Higgins is very keen about this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12804517


That's fantastic, Higgins is the man(dog)!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> I don't think Higgins is very keen about this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12804517


Not only is Higgins your best mate, he is a bloody good sport!! great pic Paul and Higgins of course!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

-26 this morning...








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> I don't think Higgins is very keen about this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12804517


Hahaha I don't think too  Nice shot


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

There's a Seiko under the layers.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Chilax'n









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sat morning, late start and late brekky for Max and Sal...have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sita enthusiastically approves of the new Polar Trieste... (it helps that they match)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cozy night with Koa and the Mori



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Higgins looks awesome! The CWC looks alright too! I'll have to get a shot with my dog Lucy one day soon......might strap a Seiko on her.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Higgins looks awesome! The CWC looks alright too! I'll have to get a shot with my dog Lucy one day soon......might strap a Seiko on her.


Throw on the 6105 for Lucy !!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Took both of mine to the vet this morning. (yes, they are playing)















No chance to take pic during, but this was the result (very dirty watch 








The vet (female) was wearing a nice little Tudor.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Not a diver but a doggy...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Sat morning, late start and late brekky for Max and Sal...have a good one all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The kids are really growing like crazy Dave, keep that chow coming !!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> The kids are really growing like crazy Dave, keep that chow coming !!


Hey Paul, 
Thanks mate they are well paired, very hard for much to get past them if they don't want it to happen...
I hope Higgins has forgiven you!!... all the best 
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

favorite Royal Tenenbaums quote : "Can the boy tell time?" "Oh, my Lord, no!"

...something great about having a watch that matches both of your dogs (even if they put noseprints on the crystal)


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

First time posting in this thread with my new pup. We don't have a name for him yet but my wife is leaning towards Bodie or Keanu.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> First time posting in this thread with my new pup. We don't have a name for him yet but my wife is leaning towards Bodie or Keanu.


Sounds like she's seen Point Break a few times too many . One heck of a cute pup though!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

duc said:


> Sounds like she's seen Point Break a few times too many . One heck of a cute pup though!


Lol. Probably.

Maybe I can get her to name him Johnny Utah :think: :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> First time posting in this thread with my new pup. We don't have a name for him yet but my wife is leaning towards Bodie or Keanu.


He looks like he's got a bit of character in him...have a good journey with him mate....good luck with your name choices, it's harder than naming kids!!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks like he's got a bit of character in him...have a good journey with him mate....good luck with your name choices, it's harder than naming kids!!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. He was a good guy yesterday but now that he's more comfortable in the house he's getting into more mischief.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill and the Lava.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No chance anything sneaking in ...none









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Thanks mate. He was a good guy yesterday but now that he's more comfortable in the house he's getting into more mischief.


such a handsome pup.....big feet, what is he?

when my Akita was young and teething, she ate my coffee table, end table and several sheets of dry wall!

now she has grown out of that and sticks to fake squirrel toys until she can snag a real one!

congrats on the pup, hopefully brings you as much joy as my baby does!

Then..... 9 weeks









Now......2 yrs
















Oh oh and a watch pic!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> *Have - *to many....


Let me fix that for you;

*Have - *too many....


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> such a handsome pup.....big feet, what is he?
> 
> when my Akita was young and teething, she ate my coffee table, end table and several sheets of dry wall!


It's good to know they grow out of the eating everything phase.

Our dog Bodhi is a Shepherd mix. The mother is a German Shepherd/Collie mix and the father is an Australian Shepherd mix with short gray brindle hair. We'll see what he becomes


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Let me fix that for you;
> 
> *Have - *too many....


Um, thanks?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Tried to get another shot with Bodhi










But he didn't like the idea...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Poopaloops trying to get her mits on my Unimatic. And yes... i did take that pic when taking a dump! You're welcome 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

househalfman said:


> Not a diver but a doggy...


Awesome dog!! Love the Nezumi too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Raining at Farm, might as well let them get wet at beach..have a top weekend fellow animal crazies..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Tough day guarding the house.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Swampy Akita and my A1 on our walk this morning....off to the dog wash station at Bosleys now - phew she stinks!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

The only time I can get a wrist shot with the pup is when he's sleeping. He's growing up fast!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes it's just good to be a dog!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

There only playing, but little sister Sal is stepping up to her big brother Max...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Swampy Akita and my A1 on our walk this morning....off to the dog wash station at Bosleys now - phew she stinks!
> 
> View attachment 12863383
> View attachment 12863391
> View attachment 12863395


Swampy Akita would fit right in over here...Max has figured out that once you clear the reeds, she's open water!!
Emperor for start of day...have a top day fellow animal crazies..
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Loafy and Dasch, the two puppers in my house!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Besbro said:


> Loafy and Dasch, the two puppers in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great dogs, and appropriately named


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

My beloved 15-year-old Husky's final Thanksgiving in 2015 - Omega Seamaster Professional 300M. Still missed her everyday.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not waterproof so not a diver but it does have a timing bezel....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

This is not an easy story to tell, but it has a happy ending....

on tuesday my much loved Akita went in to be spayed......she is 2 and we had decided to wait to do the spaying on many breeders/vets advise.....let her hormones do their work, mature, etc....

anyways, Tuesday morning she goes in, all supposedly went well and she was home in the evening, albeit sulky, but seemingly fine.

my daughter slept next to her all night, no issues......my wife went to work at 6am....no issues.....

i got got upfor work at 8am - I work from home - made my coffee, and was greeted by my girl walking into the kitchen covered in blood....

i have possibly only driven faster than I did on my way to the vet when my kids were born.....

so the vet had no idea what the issue was, called in 2 other vets, opened her up again and checked everything...seemed to be good, so stitched her up again.

we spent the day at the vets, with 2 units of plasma dripping into her, then another 2 thru the night.......

thursday she was still "leaking" blood, and my vet had no clue....

so we went to a emergency specialist clinic - Canada West in Vancouver - and finally got the care she needed.

the bleeding had stopped, but she still had a seroma and some fuild in her belly.......so she stayed the night, in a great facility, with great nurses and doctors, with 24 HR care and came home yesterday.

i am not blaming anyone here, and I did ask my vet what experience they had with Akita's, but I think A lack of understanding of the breed and/or large dogs was a factor here....

anyway, she is home and doing well.....couple of weeks taking it easy and she'll be back chasing squirrels and seagulls.

words to the wise:
- get pet insurance
and
- never underestimate the connection with your pet......I am by my wife's definition am a large angry man, but I cried like a baby many times over the last few days when I thought I had lost my girl.

View attachment 12884599
View attachment 12884603


The above pics are from Thursday when she was home briefly......pic below is from today, with her fave toy squirrel, home and doing great...

View attachment 12884607


Geesh - what's with the photo attachment issue again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. No pics. But a story to inspire compassion. Good luck in recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Maddog, wishing your pup a speedy recovery, that was a close call!

Man there are so many cute dogs in this thread I think my heart is gonna explode


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog, I cant tell you the relief i felt when your journey folded and you got your beautiful Akita home...
Your wife has summed you and a lot of us completely"spot on"
Cant wait to see her chasing and playing again...
making me feel misty now too....all the best mate Dave


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Haha love this thread


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

player67 said:


> Haha love this thread


What do you mean by Haha ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> This is not an easy story to tell, but it has a happy ending....
> 
> on tuesday my much loved Akita went in to be spayed......she is 2 and we had decided to wait to do the spaying on many breeders/vets advise.....let her hormones do their work, mature, etc....
> 
> ...


pics of me and my girl now attached back in the original post.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to see her resting and cone-free!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I couldn't open the pics mate, very glad she is on the mend..

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I couldn't open the pics mate, very glad she is on the mend..
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk



View attachment 12885961


Maybe be now the pics are working?

nope, seems not...oh well....appreciate the kind words guys - plz hug ur pups from me!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> pics of me and my girl now attached back in the original post.....


Great pics. It sucks that you had to go through all of that last week but I'm glad to hear that everything worked out ok in the end.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not sure if Sherman is tired or extremely insubordinate today.. Absolutely refuses to look at the camera.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa is not sure if I love the new Seaforth more than her...










She says I take it for more walks than her...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Zoyka and Sharkey








Sharkey and Rudolph ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo is recovering nicely now.....eating well, taking her pills well (kinda), short walks......poor thing is shaved all over.....all 4 legs for various IVs and blood samples, and most of her belly, with a nasty 7 inch scar.

non-diver day with the Landmaster...

View attachment 12890239
View attachment 12890241


Holiday here are on the West Coast of Canada - family day - and am grateful my family is intact!

have a good one guys!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

@Maddog1970: I wish Kilo a rapid full recovery! So pleased to read that she is essentially fine now except she needs to build up her strength, blood/plasma, etc. Whew, what an incredible scare! Kudos for taking such great care of her.

I don't buy quartz watches, but...today was an exception:







[/URL]


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

my previous post was poor in color balance. this one is slightly better:







[/URL]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Attempt 30!! Both at mach 3 in sand battle...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's my boy, while I stare at two StarGates:

View attachment 12900317


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

motomatic said:


> Here's my boy, while I stare at two StarGates:
> 
> View attachment 12900317


I tried my best, but it says I don't have enough posts under my watch-strap to post images yet. *sigh* So, I made my doggy/diver picture my AVATARD. One day, I will be allowed to post pictures.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

motomatic said:


> I tried my best, but it says I don't have enough posts under my watch-strap to post images yet. *sigh* So, I made my doggy/diver picture my AVATARD. One day, I will be allowed to post pictures.


may i ask what breed of dog please and what watches they are? the avatar is too small to see the details.

thanks. hope you'll be able to post pictures soon. i don't know the count necessary to start posting pictures.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> may i ask what breed of dog please and what watches they are? the avatar is too small to see the details.
> 
> thanks. hope you'll be able to post pictures soon. i don't know the count necessary to start posting pictures.


I trolled the Swatch forum to get my posts up, see if this works... now.... nope...


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

motomatic said:


> I trolled the Swatch forum to get my posts up, see if this works... now.... nope...


Is it possible to put a Flickr or imgur link here?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Koa is not sure if I love the new Seaforth more than her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog! Man I miss my lab. They are special animals.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Daily checklist...run down paddocks,,chase a bit of "feral" wildlife ,,bolt after Ute while grass surfing...jump in ute...handful of dry Tucker a drink and a snooze to come....have a good one all. 
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks,

Shes pretty special.

Great affectionate but not demanding family dog.

Routinely gets poked in the eyes, nose ears by small children and just takes it, happy for some attention and love.

Ill try to share more pics of her here, i think she is having a nap with our daughter now so pics will have to come later.



Bendodds360 said:


> Beautiful dog! Man I miss my lab. They are special animals.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Sleepy Banter Bulldogge and SCURFA.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, I love the way you get those 2 looking at the camera!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Dave, I love the way you get those 2 looking at the camera!


Hey Knighty, 
Thanks mate, they are a pair of wags these 2...still bloody cold over there? Been going over 40 degrees C here, stinkin hot
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Jackson our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel in the background


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Knighty,
> Thanks mate, they are a pair of wags these 2...still bloody cold over there? Been going over 40 degrees C here, stinkin hot
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Yes, friend, freezing in Blighty..keep cool:-!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo the Grumpy Akita wearing her shirt of shame.......had her stitches out today, and a couple are red and a little infected, cos sneaky had pulled a few out!
so now a nice pink tee while she heals with iodine twice daily, then back to the vet on the weekend...

on the upside, she is doing great and ready to run and play with her friends!......which will hopefully be next week!















Yeah, it's a little tight, but she's a big girl.....oh and that's my U1....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top stuff Maddog,,,good news!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi and his Orient M-Force


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hmmm...never tried a video before, lets see how this works....

Not so much....pic instead....


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

my glycine combat sub and golden retriever pool side


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Almost 100% back.....had a ton of snow over night, and this was kilos first time off leash since our spaying nightmare....
took it easy, and only had about 10 mins of madness, but she had a ball!
now I have to shovel!



























And back home relaxing with the Pely.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Took the little guy to a dog park for the first time today. All the snow has melted recently and it's been raining this week so there was tons of mud. He was absolutely filthy when we got him home so he also got to experience his first bath. He wasn't a fan.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine found the mud too yesterday









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just doing lab things...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just doing Golden things.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

great dogs think alike...


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

In this post the Dog IS the diver....

"Bo" our first PWD>>>

Another real diver.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I've had a chat with Max and Sal and they have agreed to try diving...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 and Churchill.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting them in is a lot easier than getting them to dive!! There the same colour as the water and mud nearly...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

RLC said:


> In this post the Dog IS the diver....
> 
> "Bo" our first PWD>>>
> 
> Another real diver.....


Perfect form,10's across the board except for the Russians....


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Perfect form,10's across the board except for the Russians....


Russians?....  Portuguese water dog.

Bob


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rambo smelling some night animal footprint...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo back home on the deck after an hour by the river.....

last vet check up today, and pretty much 100% now after the nightmare spaying.....just need her fur to grow back now!








Oh and the Magrette MPD2


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Does this qualify?

















[/URL]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Does this qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my 156 went under the mullet plenty of times,so i reckon your safe as well to turn your B&R in to a diver,its only the first time that it goes under that freaks me out....great companion you have there, did you give your hound a second chance from the track?
all the best Dave


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dog/cat companion none the less......... this one is more like a dog anyway.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I don’t know if I’m happy or sad... happy this is the greatest thread ever created, or sad that if this site is around 100 years from now no other thread will ever exist which can top it!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> I don't know if I'm happy or sad... happy this is the greatest thread ever created, or sad that if this site is around 100 years from now no other thread will ever exist which can top it!!


+1


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Well my 156 went under the mullet plenty of times,so i reckon your safe as well to turn your B&R in to a diver,its only the first time that it goes under that freaks me out...._*great companion you have there, did you give your hound a second chance from the track*_?
> all the best Dave


@DaveandStu:

Thanks. He's a sweetie! Very gentle, loving dog. He enjoys the long walk that I take him out on every day!

Actually, he's not a greyhound. He's a whippet - half the size of a greyhound. There aren't many whippets available as rescues so, no, he's not a rescue. Greyhound rescues are a great cause. If where I live were more conducive to having greyhounds, I wouldn't hesitate to adopt a greyhound.

Here is another picture of my whippet:







[/URL]


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I don't know if I'm happy or sad... happy this is the greatest thread ever created, or sad that if this site is around 100 years from now no other thread will ever exist which can top it!!


 ^
X2

*HOW DID DOGS COME TO BE?*?


A newly discovered chapter in the Book of Genesis has provided the answer to "Where do pets come from?"

Adam and Eve said, "Lord, when we were in the garden, you walked with us every day. Now we do not see you any more. We are lonesome here, and it is difficult for us to remember how much you love us."

And God said, I will create a companion for you that will be with you and who will be a reflection of my love for you, so that you will love me even when you cannot see me. Regardless of how selfish or childish or unlovable you may be, this new companion will accept you as you are and will love you as I do, in spite of yourselves."

And God created a new animal to be a companion for Adam and Eve.

And it was a good animal.

And God was pleased.

And the new animal was pleased to be with Adam and Eve and he wagged his tail.

And Adam said, "Lord, I have already named all the animals in the Kingdom and I cannot think of a name for this new animal."

And God said, " I have created this new animal to be a reflection of my love for you, his name will be a reflection of my own name, and you will call him 
DOG."

And Dog lived with Adam and Eve and was a companion to them and loved them.

And they were comforted.

And God was pleased.

And Dog was content and wagged his tail.

After a while, it came to pass that an angel came to the Lord and said, "Lord, Adam and Eve have become filled with pride. They strut and preen like peacocks and they believe they are worthy of adoration. Dog has indeed taught them that they are loved, but perhaps too well"

And God said, I will create for them a companion who will be with them and who will see them as they are. The companion will remind them of their limitations, so they will know that they are not always worthy of adoration"

And God created CAT to be a companion to Adam and Eve


And Cat would not obey them. And when Adam and Eve gazed into Cat's eyes, they were reminded that they were not the supreme beings. 


And Adam and Eve learned humility.

And they were greatly improved. 




And God was pleased


And Dog was happy.




And Cat didn't give a damn one way or the other.
Have a nice Sunday...enjoy the Coffee and give 'em a hug for me.

Bob


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi is still growing like a weed. He's over 25 pounds now and about 3.5 months old.

Have my Dagaz T2 on today but can't get a wrist shot with him that isn't blurry from his moving around.

The watch









The dog


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just been chasing balls, so a brief moment of peaceful contemplation!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


"you look'n at me or that stupid watch?"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


There's a bit of "Aussie" in your fine friend isn't there Brice?
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> There's a bit of "Aussie" in your fine friend isn't there Brice?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


He is a red tri Aussie. He is my boy.  we got him 12 years ago from a breeder near Atlanta. We also have a black Merle


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Rainbow...the deaf rescue Aussie. New home with SIL in the Adirondacks.









Bob


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> He is a red tri Aussie. He is my boy.  we got him 12 years ago from a breeder near Atlanta. We also have a black Merle


Good mix mate, really dig his "blaze" it's cool how to team Brice take their dogs on holidays with them, it's a wasteland in Aus for fellow animal lovers to find accommodation that keeps them with you!! So much so I'm going to convert a semi trailer off farm in to a mobile home and pull up where I bloody like!!
All the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

These are mine. They technically keep my wife and me from being true empty nesters.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> Rainbow...the deaf rescue Aussie. New home with SIL in the Adirondacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,
Did they link the deafness to him (to me) looking a bit albino ? He doesn't seem to have much pigmentation? We had a shed cat that was pure white, pink eyes absolutely wild as!! Pretty feral and he was stone deaf, so "Smack" would be out in nature watching butterflies and bugs and one of the working dogs would be behind him Barking his head off(not allowed to bite unless told too) and we liked Smack he was a tough bugga, Smack would then eventually turn around, get a scare throw a half dozen swipes in-draw blood and go straight up a tree/shed wall/dozer/ anything...he was as deaf as a post, made it to around 16yrs till he took on one to many eastern brown's. Rainbow Looks like he lucked out now with you guys in the end and found his pot of gold...
All the best mate Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

duc said:


> These are mine. They technically keep my wife and me from being true empty nesters.


Can't upload again.....

Edit: I'll describe them. They are 2 pretty Aussies. A 7 year old male Tri and a 5 year old female Merle. She definitely runs the show.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey duc, standing by for the upload of a couple more Aussies! 
Your right about the gals, they do run the show for sure mate
Dave


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

duc said:


> Can't upload again.....
> 
> Edit: I'll describe them. They are 2 pretty Aussies. A 7 year old male Tri and a 5 year old female Merle. She definitely runs the show.


Hey guys sorry to go off topic but is anyone else unable to upload to the Pic Manager?I thought maybe I had reached max.capacity(wish I could figure out how to delete from the Upload Manager)...


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Bob,
> Did they link the deafness to him (to me) looking a bit albino ? He doesn't seem to have much pigmentation? We had a shed cat that was pure white, pink eyes absolutely wild as!! Pretty feral and he was stone deaf, so "Smack" would be out in nature watching butterflies and bugs and one of the working dogs would be behind him Barking his head off(not allowed to bite unless told too) and we liked Smack he was a tough bugga, Smack would then eventually turn around, get a scare throw a half dozen swipes in-draw blood and go straight up a tree/shed wall/dozer/ anything...he was as deaf as a post, made it to around 16yrs till he took on one to many eastern brown's. Rainbow Looks like he lucked out now with you guys in the end and found his pot of gold...
> All the best mate Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Yes...the "white dog syndrome."

He's in deaf dog paradise now....no sheep but, but he does have two goats to harass. :-!

Bob


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Show your doggy and Diver... or tortoises*

What kind of dog is that comrade?



Chaz said:


> My dogs were not cooperating but my two tortoises come "running" to me because they think I have a treat for them. I did give them some watermelon after posing with my Halios SS Tropik. They are both 4 years old and weigh almost 60lbs (27kg).
> 
> View attachment 1546788
> 
> ...


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey guys sorry to go off topic but is anyone else unable to upload to the Pic Manager?I thought maybe I had reached max.capacity(wish I could figure out how to delete from the Upload Manager)...


Same here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> Yes...the "white dog syndrome."
> 
> He's in deaf dog paradise now....no sheep but, but he does have two goats to harass. :-!
> 
> Bob


That's just a good thing mate...well done for him I say...all best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Finally... Sasha and Dundee:









Obligatory wrist shot (recycled, but we are getting hammered with snow today, so it's fair):


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max, Sal and my sons bluey Mo..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cross-country skiing with my buddy Rambo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12955465
> View attachment 12955467


I love the sun series, looks like a cool place for a hike.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

[/URL]


----------



## PhilipW82 (Nov 28, 2016)

SKX and the pup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

PhilipW82 said:


> SKX and the pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Dobie...
My grandfather(dads side)bred champion Dobs when I was very very young..One day as he reached down to pick up his champion dogs empty dish it attacked him.Before granma could kill the dog with a shotgun it took his left leg...I guess there is some brain disease they are prone to when they get old.Hope yours never gets it..


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I had some photo's of my old Staffordshire - Cattle dog cross 'Freeway' (yep we found her on the freeway) but can't find them. So here's a photo of the best dog I ever had.....still miss her she died in 2012.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> I had some photo's of my old Staffordshire - Cattle dog cross 'Freeway' (yep we found her on the freeway) but can't find them. So here's a photo of the best dog I ever had.....still miss her she died in 2012.


She looks like she would of "put the wind up a few".. Like a hell of a lot of everyone's breeds. When they have a bit of cattle dog in them then they can go off like a rodeo clown. 5yrs without one? Are you going to have another crack mate? I made 6 months and couldn't hack it without dogs...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave I do have another dog, 'Lucy' she's a straight up Blue Heeler...no photos of her with a watch though.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Dave I do have another dog, 'Lucy' she's a straight up Blue Heeler...no photos of her with a watch though.


She's a beaut mate!!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

My new arrival with my bud! Hard to believe he is over 80lbs. He curls up so small haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Morning walk with Bodhi and my Citizen NH4000.









He saw I was trying to take a pick so he tried to block me


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

My wife and I with my 88lb. Collie Hops and the little white dog in the background is my 6lb. Tea cup Rocky..guess who is small and in charge??










And a few more because what's a forum without pics? Ps-watch in my wrist is my prototype James Caird Endurance



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh this should read "I had some photo's of my old Staffordshire - Cattle dog cross 'Freeway' with a couple of watches but I can't find the photos"


longstride said:


> I had some photo's of my old Staffordshire - Cattle dog cross 'Freeway' (yep we found her on the freeway) but can't find them. So here's a photo of the best dog I ever had.....still miss her she died in 2012.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kevinlucci said:


> My wife and I with my 88lb. Collie Hops and the little white dog in the background is my 6lb. Tea cup Rocky..guess who is small and in charge??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still first in line for a prototype if you ever want to move one.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kevinlucci said:


> My wife and I with my 88lb. Collie Hops and the little white dog in the background is my 6lb. Tea cup Rocky..guess who is small and in charge??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still first in line for a prototype if you ever want to move one.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth and the mutt









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Overgrown Sheltie and Doxa 750T Searambler


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

"Dam tiggy" ....my oldest son reminded me than this practice is to stop on my next gulf trip...too many crocs..
Have a top day animal crazies
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

100% recovered Akita, back to her pre-surgery 106lbs....now she has started shedding, so along with the many shaved parts that are still growing in, looks very "yakish".....oh and my PAM 000


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's always great to see how much people love their dogs. Life would be pretty boring without them.









No watch in the pic, but that's my greyhound enjoying Sunday on the couch with me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Our crew of farm dogs-

Mitch, ACD or Blue Heeler - general purpose farm dog, not particularly good at anything but rules the roost and an all-around good guy.








Dixie, Border Collie cross - 1st class stock dog, we've owned a bunch of good working dogs and she's easily the best and tougher than nails.








Ziva, Anatolian Shepherd/Great Pyrenees cross - Chief livestock guard dog, still a pup but up for the task. Her job is to deter or eat anything that might put the herd she lives with in danger, around here that's mostly coyotes and stray dogs. A serious dog for a serious job.








A solid group of pups.

Oh, and a watch...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Out with the Groovy Gang this morning.

Sprocket













Poppy













Floyd







Charles


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Our puppy loves watching March madness!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a dive watch but it is water resistant to 100m :-d

We spent this morning on a large empty tennis court trying to figure out how to play fetch. Bodhi returns to me with the ball about 25% of the time.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Wilson Diver & Cross Country Skiing with my doggy


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...blending in to our roads....have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Almost 6 weeks out from the hell that was spaying, and 100% recovered.....now she is blowing out her coat....happens twice a year, and looks like a massacre....then on the deck with the Pelagos.



























5-6 more good sessions with her brush and its good until fall - anyone knit?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Classic Lab...

"If you say so..."

Koa and her Zelos Helmsman 2 hanging out.










This kind of tolerant attitude leads to many orifice gougings by small children.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Classic Lab...
> 
> "If you say so..."
> 
> ...


Koa ...looks very very tolerant, true lab like qualities

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very tolerant



















Our youngest lovers her very much and our 6 year old wants her on his bed every night. Great family dog. Content with any attention she gets and doesn't demand more. Smart enough to get bye not clever enough to get bored and make trouble.

Oh and...a watch...?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm getting the "What the heck are you doing, don't you realize it's almost supper time " look.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Very tolerant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Labs rule ❤









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

marlowe55 said:


> I'm getting the "What the heck are you doing, don't you realize it's almost supper time " look.
> 
> View attachment 13009813


 "Oh man he's going to make me wait exactly 8 minutes and 18 seconds"AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hanging out with best mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

haha Just like me, never satisfied.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Sleepy boxer pup and MM300


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Qucik paddle in the creek before getting to the lake...
































.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13026651


One of the classic shots there Snag!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13026651


@Snaggletooth:

May i ask what those things are sticking out of the water? They look so unusual!

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Cold wet afternoon here in Northern Ireland. Weather never puts me and Ruby off however. MM300 my GADA beater


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That's me and Sprocket...

Oh, I get you now - Haha! Seaweed, kelp I think, that gets revealed at low tide.



Dualmonitors said:


> @Snaggletooth:
> 
> May i ask what those things are sticking out of the water? They look so unusual!
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrucker (Jul 11, 2006)

1 1/2 year old rescue from Taiwan and a fuzzy Raven Venture.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal plus Seiko and sock for tug of war









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had to grab the pic first time they have stopped running all day...all the best Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Had to grab the pic first time they have stopped running all day...all the best Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, I can here you calling, "attention pups!" :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Love it, I can here you calling, "attention pups!" :-d


I just wish Knighty my bloody kids were half as obedient!
Have a good one mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Not a dive watch but it is water resistant to 100m :-d
> 
> We spent this morning on a large empty tennis court trying to figure out how to play fetch. Bodhi returns to me with the ball about 25% of the time.


Nice shot, your doggy should be a pet model


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

My wife travels a lot for work. When she's gone, he spends most of the time looking out the window.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bask7 said:


> Nice shot, your doggy should be a pet model


I just said that to my wife the other night! She thinks I'm nuts so I'll have to show her your comment  If only he'd sit still for photos.



















And to keep the thread on track with the watches I'm wearing my LTM/Sharley 62MAS today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 13038429
> 
> My wife travels a lot for work. When she's gone, he spends most of the time looking out the window.


All we have to do Moroz is get one of you and the beautiful girl in the chair both looking out the window mate at same time and your in the best " book" for ever mate.
Fantastic pic of dog love !
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I just said that to my wife the other night! She thinks I'm nuts so I'll have to show her your comment  If only he'd sit still for photos.


That is one cute pup!
Love that pic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa and her Seaforth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My very patient hound. And my daughter. 








And s bronzo for good measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Back from a long walk.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

German pointer & BB on fitted rubber









Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big night out for Max and Sal.
Besieged by grunters, so keeping the cage on for a while now...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Maranez Layan and Bodhi.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> My very patient hound. And my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a Greyhound?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway on Boston.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My two.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> My two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa doesn't look as motivated as the SMP for adventure this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Could only get one of them to sit still long enough to snap a quick pic. Excuse the poor cell phone quality

*edit* If anyone could give me a few pointers on attaching/posting pics, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

It's April and I can't believe that we just had an ice storm over the weekend o|. Oh well.... At least Bodhi loves the snow.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Helson SD40


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Humans are weird...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Any puddle any time...guaranteed









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Waiting waiting..sal just wants to roll...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dogs,rain and sand...a bloody great combo...got my old seiko quartz on I bought new 40 plus years ago...still feels good on the wrist and accurate...
Have a top day fellow animal crazies
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Dogs,rain and sand...a bloody great combo...got my old seiko quartz on I bought new 40 plus years ago...still feels good on the wrist and accurate...
> Have a top day fellow animal crazies
> Dave
> 
> ...


Nice - love how Max and Sal pose for pics!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks KR...they are keeping me on my toes
All the best mate Dave


----------



## Rmk5055 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Good looking pup...Your first post is in the dog thread! Well done, and welcome!

QUOTE=Rmk5055;45989335]
View attachment 13120759
[/QUOTE]


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi still really loves his sticks :-|


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Should probably have a German watch on haha


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

cochese2323 said:


> Should probably have a German watch on haha
> View attachment 13122841


That is a absolute pearler of a shot of your best mate...the eyes say it all


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

The Dog IS the diver....😉


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo the werewolf Akita and my new Mühle SAR


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk and grazing session....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing like recycling, the kids sandpit is once again filled with one and two year olds!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I know he's not a dog......you know he's not a dog.....my dog knows he's not a dog.....


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> I know he's not a dog......you know he's not a dog.....my dog knows he's not a dog.....


But does he know he's not a dog?!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> I know he's not a dog......you know he's not a dog.....my dog knows he's not a dog.....


Duplicate


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

marlowe55 said:


> But does he know he's not a dog?!


He thinks he's a lion....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

double post


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

She's such the attention hound!








(Yes, She earned a head rub) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas and Churchill.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth and the mutt









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmk5055 (May 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

TC 9 Bronze Diver and Parker, who's not impressed.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

marlowe55 said:


> TC 9 Bronze Diver and Parker, who's not impressed.
> 
> View attachment 13166995


HA,he certainly looks unimpressed!!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> HA,he certainly looks unimpressed!!!


Being the polite English Cocker Spaniel that he is, he was biting his jowl to keep from saying anything untoward doncha know!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Down on the jetty...next door neighbors dog is outside his fence trying to have a go...Max and Sal just keeping it in idlemode...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Down on the jetty...next door neighbors dog is outside his fence trying to have a go...Max and Sal just keeping it in idlemode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're sure safe with those 2 around, great companions!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> You're sure safe with those 2 around, great companions!


Thanks Knighty...
I must admit these 2 are really confident and learning very quickly, they definitely love their work and definitely have my back...my oldest son said to me the other day " if you get rolled again from behind it won't be pretty"
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

x2 post


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The thought process....

You woke me up for what?
- food?
- toy?
- treat?
- squirrel?
- food?
- so none of the above?
- a Watch?
- Geesh, humans!

View attachment 13173113


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Being watched.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Maybe this might not qualify...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

I promise this is a dog


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal..
Just loving a rainy day,going grass "surfing" cleans them up quicker than a bath!










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Flex Luthor said:


> I promise this is a dog
> View attachment 13174829


I love that dog/ meerkat????
Looks so happy..
All the best in jest mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> > I promise this is a dog
> ...


Usually rat is suggested so meerkat she would consider high praise. To be fair she did just get all her hair chopped off for summer so she is at her most rodent-like state. I also have a border collie but not as photogenic. Cheers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Flex Luthor said:


> Usually rat is suggested so meerkat she would consider high praise. To be fair she did just get all her hair chopped off for summer so she is at her most rodent-like state. I also have a border collie but not as photogenic. Cheers!


We need to see more of her and her border collie mate...that pic and post made everyone have a laugh in the family she looks like a real character...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Flex Luthor said:


> I promise this is a dog
> View attachment 13174829


I dunno fellas,he looks more like,if I had another 10 lbs.on me mister I would kick you arse!
Matter of fact the only dog ever to draw blood on me was one of those little mexican dogs!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Here is the crew...she looks extra fierce in her winter sweater. Her expression in the picture by the fireplace tells exactly how she feels about wearing it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Flex Luthor said:


> Here is the crew...she looks extra fierce in her winter sweater. Her expression in the picture by the fireplace tells exactly how she feels about wearing it.
> View attachment 13177333
> View attachment 13177325
> View attachment 13177323
> View attachment 13177321


Looks like a bit of "aussie" in your other best friend?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the crew...she looks extra fierce in her winter sweater. Her expression in the picture by the fireplace tells exactly how she feels about wearing it.
> ...


Could be. His lineage is a bit of a mystery as I adopted him from the shelter. He has been with me for 11 years now. I think he may have some Australian cattle dog in him. His hair has a reddish hint in the sun.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Flex Luthor said:


> Could be. His lineage is a bit of a mystery as I adopted him from the shelter. He has been with me for 11 years now. I think he may have some Australian cattle dog in him. His hair has a reddish hint in the sun.


To me he definitely has some cattle/Kellie cross lines in him.
He looks loyal and smart and is a bit of a 'wag'

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max trying to swim down one of the thousands of ducks on our property (note no duck was injured or harmed during filming)
Sal coming out knackered,she can out run max in speed but is no show in the water...
Have a good one fellow animal crazies..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A rare quiet moment with my hound before life kicked me in the crotch and got me moving again.









Fantastic weekend friends. From me and my greyhound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa and the Seaforth playing blocks with the kids



















I'm not sure that's comfortable but she's happy to be in the middle of the action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Koa and the Seaforth playing blocks with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koa looks very content to get jumped on by the kids id say...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oh yes, any attention is good attention for her. Just wants to be loved and around her people


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Panerai and pup...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

i do enjoy a good double post!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seiko & Sprocket on Saturday


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver and Churchill.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal "sunnin themselves"
You can are tell whose batching by the glass doors!!
Have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## socal74 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

and a better shot of the watch


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Somebody's tired. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

socal74 said:


> View attachment 13208507


That's a fantastic way to charge a Kinect! LoL.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Does 30 meters count?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello doggie! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

New watch, same pup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Old doggie celebrating the arrival of a new SKX011J


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Old doggie celebrating the arrival of a new SKX011J


I'm glad he rolled over for the second pic. Didn't look to lively in the first one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Hard to get him to stay still.










And the money shot...the camera's right here!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Sneaky shot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

In between the 2 solar panels
Have a good one guys and dogs!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk









apologies for 2nd pic, im trying to figure out what i pressed on my phone that shrunk everything...bloody hopeless


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

[/URL]


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a diver, but that's my doggy!















Took a plunge into the river on her morning walk....she didn't stop to check how far down the water was (she is a dog after All!)......15 seconds later I'm in the river pushing her up the river bank!

It was a 3 foot drop into about 5 feet of water.....came up to my shoulders and I am 6'5"....so she had no way to push or pull herself up!

The sad look is because she knows she is going to the dog wash at Bosleys in 10 mins...right after I have showered!

Stinks!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That there, that's love that is. Good work fella!



Maddog1970 said:


> Not a diver, but that's my doggy!
> 
> View attachment 13230225
> View attachment 13230227
> ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> That there, that's love that is. Good work fella!


Just lost Kilos fur brother, our cat, and there was no way I was losing her in the same week!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

double Post I hateth thee


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

[/URL]


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Cowboy and my NTH









Bandit guarding the NTH (he's an outlaw so he won't tolerate wearing the watch. Reminds him of wearing handcuffs)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

What a difference a day makes - morning walk today, with the bumblebee and almost need a jacket...this time yesterday it was 10 degrees warmer!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just chilling out in the paddock waiting for the right time to tell them "okay"









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Not a diver, but it does have 10 bar WR & Sprocky wanted to say, "Hi!"








The following made me laugh too, and applies equally to all our furry kids I'm sure 








Have a great day Chaps & Chappesses


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MStillwood said:


> Cowboy and my NTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outlaw looks adorable. But I see a twinkle in his eye that generally means mischief. I know the look all too well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Saturday afternoon, time for a short couch break.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Rubbin'

















Not rubbin'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

the new pup.. another Shetland Sheepdog.

The old man is 10 but still going strong. He's Mickey. So this new little girl is Minnie:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


> the new pup.. another Shetland Sheepdog.
> 
> The old man is 10 but still going strong. He's Mickey. So this new little girl is Minnie:


Awesome. I bet she is still and docile like that 8% if the time. 

Enjoy the journey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Squid jigging last night....mud tasting this morning...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

What should one do if one likes this thread but this watch is...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dualmonitors said:


> What should one do if one likes this thread but this watch is...


 I don't come here for the watches...Because I spend months at a time overseas thanks to my job I don't have any pets so live through you guys pics...


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I don't come here for the watches...Because I spend months at a time overseas thanks to my job I don't have any pets so live through you guys pics...


@E8ArmyDiver et al: thank you kindly for accepting these pictures of mine on this thread. i don't have that many "divers" so your (and others') approval will allow me to post some of my other watches too. Thx.







[/URL]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll knock out the dog and cat with diver in the same shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Skaface199 said:


> I'll knock out the dog and cat with diver in the same shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that is fantastic Aaron.......kitty diver and favorite pooch in the same pic.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi's not too happy about being Neutered this past Monday


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lily (aka pickles) is not interested in waking up for a pic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2:03 
Must be nap time



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's now 2:49.

Feed me. I can't possibly wait the 2.5 hours I do every day for my kibble. I'm wasting away.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a smart dog (reads a watch upside down).


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

duc said:


> Looks like a smart dog (reads a watch upside down).


Haha ya know, after I posted it I said I should have put it on her upside down. I'm sure there will be a next time. Stay tuned my friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

This doggo have better watch tha I do


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Work this arvo so the Solar Tuna has given way to the Digi Tuna. Scruff McDuff has had his usual morning walk and dip in the briney, so with the SBEP actually being a Fieldmaster I guess Sprocket's the more authentic diver of the two.

















Have a great day guys & gals


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Summer white


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Waiting for the heat to drop before taking the ears for a walk....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Not a merkur


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

The titanium beast..a head rest for old Rocky...a beast as well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Flight!


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

The only time they let me take a good photo... when I've got food!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Charles enjoying a snooze, little does he know we're off out on an evening ramble down to the beach with the rest of the hounds shortly. It's a hard life...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beach ramble complete, and so to bed.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Number 1 lurking around. 









Number 2 patiently waiting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My precious with my precious










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Not a diver today, but Number 2 doesn't mind. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold on Boston.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

arislan said:


> My precious with my precious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ooooooh.....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jus' chillin'


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Miss Molly. Our 5 year old, 100 lb sable GSD exchanging head scratches for kisses. Her little sister, an 80 lb black GSD is likely sleeping upstairs on the couch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13302873


Great shot Snag....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo wondering where the next snack is please....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal,
Trying to fathom why they aren't allowed to chase picking staff....have a good one fellow animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening cool down in the grass.

Koa and her Avidiver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

An impatient greyhound waiting for her afternoon walk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Number 1 hanging out with me tonight. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DP


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

A little after supper relaxing.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

big day...they are knackered









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Suede







[/URL]


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Monochromatic!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

He keeps the ball nearby, just in case I should get up unexpectedly.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Military Heuer


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Banana


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Chillin'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sherman









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sherman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sherman is pretty cool mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Sherman is pretty cool mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you! 
Lots of attitude and character in such a little guy. He's a good friend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sherman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Most people have no idea how intelligent Dachshunds are & what bad ass little hunters they are!Any dog bred to hunt a badger in his own cave system must have an ATTITUDE a mile high!!!


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Teddy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kinda feel that this is one of Max and Sals favourite times of the day...
Have a good one animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Kinda feel that this is one of Max and Sals favourite times of the day...
> Have a good one fellow animal crazies
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Racing!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a "wide eyed" and alert little fellow. Nice watch... Nice dawg.


Dualmonitors said:


> Military Heuer


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal copping a ear lick...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally cooled down here on the west coast......Kilo and the STO turtle on her morning walk, and all smiley afterwards looking for breakfast!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

You know, I just never get tired of the double post thing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa is tired and a bit sad mum is away.

Not even a new watch cheered her up...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag (Nov 27, 2012)

Anonimo


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Kromag said:


> Anonimo


Perfect, alert eyes !


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Kromag said:


> Anonimo


A fine beast!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking after my sons bluey, she's learning the rules...
Have
A good one all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ that there is awesome!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Looking after my sons bluey, she's learning the rules...
> Have
> A good one all
> 
> ...


Brilliant shot, Dave. Keep em at attention 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Brilliant shot, Dave. Keep em at attention
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hey Knighty,
Thanks mate, they are a funny dynamic these 3 when together.
Keep sending pics on your trip !!
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Mister Titus and the Mighty Turtle


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's Buddy








And Lady in the background. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Racing!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tired Akita after her morning romp...








- - - Updated - - -

X2


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Lily thinks my watch is a little slow (she's actually right), it's dinner time NOW.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Lily can't walk off-leash yet...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Last of the feral "grunter " going down....wearing my older 600 more on these trips,its scarred up so much a few more wont hurt..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Barney feel exhausted after morning jogging..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Soggy sea-swimmin' Spaniel 'Sprocket' snoozin'


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lovely lethargic Lurcher loungin' lazily


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Flight!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lovely lethargic Lurcher loungin' lazily
> 
> View attachment 13371205


Here's nothing s hound loves more than a nap on YOUR side of the couch.










Daisy can sleep anywhere, preferred spot is on me...

Have a good day dog fans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's nothing s hound loves more than a nap on YOUR side of the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ben,
Looking forward to seeing the old aquadive and doggy pics soon mate
All the best Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

Kromag said:


> Anonimo


Great shot


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

We could share that watch you know...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

marlowe55 said:


> We could share that watch you know...
> 
> View attachment 13372377


That pic is a absolute pearler!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> That pic is a absolute pearler!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave and Parker says thanks as well!

- - - Updated - - -



DaveandStu said:


> That pic is a absolute pearler!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave and Parker says thanks as well!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Ben,
> Looking forward to seeing the old aquadive and doggy pics soon mate
> All the best Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. It's in Sydney and being processed. Im at the mercy of the folks in customs now. 3 days from Chicago to Sydney via japan and Dubai. And up to three weeks from Sydney airport to my joint. (Less than 15kms away)

Wish me luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd we had a dollar Ben, for every hour Mascot holds up our watches for clearance wr would have one fell of a fund!
Hope they get it to you prior weekend mate...
Dave


Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks mate. It's in Sydney and being processed. Im at the mercy of the folks in customs now. 3 days from Chicago to Sydney via japan and Dubai. And up to three weeks from Sydney airport to my joint. (Less than 15kms away)
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Banana!








[/URL]


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

oldrock427 said:


> View attachment 13363691


Great shot


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Silversurfer7 said:


> Barney feel exhausted after morning jogging..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful Sheltie and Omega.

I have 2 Shelties and 1 Omega......


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My greyhound is convinced she is a lap dog. Even though she can barely fit on the couch.

Have a good weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Humid.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

not my dog.

a friend and I were at work, traveling to a training when we saw this lovely Shiba running around the neighborhood. Such a sweet dog. Ran right up to us, was chipped and a couple hours later we were able to find her owner with the help of a local Vet Hospital.




the watch is a CW trident C60

- - - Updated - - -

not my dog.

a friend and I were at work, traveling to a training when we saw this lovely Shiba running around the neighborhood. Such a sweet dog. Ran right up to us, was chipped and a couple hours later we were able to find her owner with the help of a local Vet Hospital.




the watch is a CW trident C60


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> beautiful Sheltie and Omega.
> 
> I have 2 Shelties and 1 Omega......


Barney would like to say "thank you".. sheltie one of the best breed imo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> not my dog.
> 
> a friend and I were at work, traveling to a training when we saw this lovely Shiba running around the neighborhood. Such a sweet dog. Ran right up to us, was chipped and a couple hours later we were able to find her owner with the help of a local Vet Hospital.
> 
> ...


Well bloody done mate....
One relieved owner for sure..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max with one very ticked off Sal, she hates teardrops and a clean
Old school Z on wrist
All the best...Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Me and The Boy drying off in the garden after the second sea swim of the day. Enjoying the summer sun @ 60oN.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Japanese day for me...Tuna and Akita......Kilo the werewolf


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Japanese day for me...Tuna and Akita......Kilo the werewolf
> 
> View attachment 13391713
> View attachment 13391717
> ...


Beautiful pup.

I love the ask to pet me sign. Makes sense. I can appreciate that as we have an overly tolerant lab and we are teaching our little kids the right way to approach dogs and that they will all behave differently and not necessarily like the one at home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Now getting a strange message on replies....message is to short and need to add a character?

Yikes, gremlin overload


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

An aquadive, and a greyhound.

Have a top day gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emperor and a princess....


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Plongeur!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy 11th birthday to Koa.

We made a pie to celebrate. She got kibble and a new collar.



















pic of a random diver thrown in to legitimize the post. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ awe happy bday koa!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Happy 11th birthday to Koa.
> 
> We made a pie to celebrate. She got kibble and a new collar.
> 
> ...


Looks like she got a new watch too.

- - - Updated - - -



boatswain said:


> Happy 11th birthday to Koa.
> 
> We made a pie to celebrate. She got kibble and a new collar.
> 
> ...


Looks like she got a new watch too.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

She’s looking fantastic for 11. Must have good owners. 

Hip hip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

duc said:


> Looks like she got a new watch too.
> 
> Looks like she got a new watch too.


Hah!

Oddly enough i wasnt wearing a diver (not usual for me) so i went to the watch box grabbed the first thing and plunked it down beside her. I wouldn't want to get called out for just posting dog pics !


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Hah!
> 
> Oddly enough i wasnt wearing a diver (not usual for me) so i went to the watch box grabbed the first thing and plunked it down beside her. I wouldn't want to get called out for just posting dog pics !


@boatswain: please post "just" dog pictures!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dualmonitors said:


> @boatswain: please post "just" dog pictures!


I told Koa that the good people of WUS needed her to do a photo shoot...

At first she didn't seem excited...










So I told her I would check back in a couple minutes.

Then she told me she was busy doing horsey rides...










Then I said I said,you know if we do this thing, it won't take long and I can give you a couple of pieces of that same dry kibble you love and have been eating for 10.5 years...

She was ok with that plan...










She also insisted this was her moment and not to include any pictures of the seamaster I was wearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Stunning animal mate. Not a day goes buy when I don't think of my old black lab.










There's one of her with my greyhound.

Really was "mans best friend"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

My good boy was throwing up all last night. I took him to the vet when they opened this morning and they said that he may have an obstruction and if he doesn't improve he might need surgery to correct it :-( He already seems to be doing a bit better but it could be his anti-nausea meds so I'll have to watch him carefully tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

All the best for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My good boy was throwing up all last night. I took him to the vet when they opened this morning and they said that he may have an obstruction and if he doesn't improve he might need surgery to correct it :-( He already seems to be doing a bit better but it could be his anti-nausea meds so I'll have to watch him carefully tomorrow morning.
> 
> @KarmaToBurn:
> 
> ...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

We'll be crossing fingers and toes (Parker and I) that everything works out ok.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

She also insisted this was her moment and not to include any pictures of the seamaster I was wearing. 

She's truly a star and obviously knows how to work an audience.
Bravo Koa!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I told Koa that the good people of WUS needed her to do a photo shoot...
> 
> At first she didn't seem excited...
> 
> ...


Koa 77 years and still a strong glint of mischief and love for her owners and young riders...what more could she ask for....
Well done "team Koa"

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My good boy was throwing up all last night. I took him to the vet when they opened this morning and they said that he may have an obstruction and if he doesn't improve he might need surgery to correct it :-( He already seems to be doing a bit better but it could be his anti-nausea meds so I'll have to watch him carefully tomorrow morning.


I hope he is making a strong recovery...I've always found when our working dogs have ingested something poisonous or just gross....there gums along their teeth go very pale and near white, they then chew grass like there is no tomorrow....in most cases up it comes and they recover quickly...
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My good boy was throwing up all last night. I took him to the vet when they opened this morning and they said that he may have an obstruction and if he doesn't improve he might need surgery to correct it :-( He already seems to be doing a bit better but it could be his anti-nausea meds so I'll have to watch him carefully tomorrow morning.


Hopefully this resolves quickly on its own. Having a sick dog is no fun.

All the best.

Keep us posted.

By the way this one of my favourite threads as people seem to care about each other and their lives more than in many other threads. Lots of positive respect and reality. Let's keep it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Koa 77 years and still a strong glint of mischief and love for her owners and young riders...what more could she ask for....
> Well done "team Koa"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Lots of love still, but the mischief is way down. She sure kept us busy in her youth. Mostly it was an over enthusiasm in trying to love as many people as possible as quickly as possible, not always to their mutual understanding. She settles for just hoovering up unsuspecting food left on low tables by small people to appease her naughty side now.

If she could ask for more it would be to be allowed on beds more often 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

lol, we need some pics w/ the dog looking at the watch...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> All the best for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. He seems more 'normal' today but I'm keeping him on a bland diet of rice and meat until I'm sure.



Dualmonitors said:


> @KarmaToBurn:
> 
> I am hoping that the vet's diagnosis is merely an educated guess and that s/he is incorrect. Rather, I hope your good boy just ate something that didn't agree with him and that after one night of throwing up, he is feeling better and that there is no real bowel obstruction.
> 
> ...


Thank you. He was vomiting pretty much nothing but clear mucus and tiny food bits most of the previous night as the food was already out of his stomach.



marlowe55 said:


> We'll be crossing fingers and toes (Parker and I) that everything works out ok.


Thank you. He's seeming better today but I'll be keeping watch of his behaviour. I'm happy I have pet insurance when it comes to situations like this.



DaveandStu said:


> I hope he is making a strong recovery...I've always found when our working dogs have ingested something poisonous or just gross....there gums along their teeth go very pale and near white, they then chew grass like there is no tomorrow....in most cases up it comes and they recover quickly...
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks. This guy is still young and likes to try and put everything in his mouth. The reason the vet was guessing a possible blockage was that there was a gas buildup in his colon.



boatswain said:


> Hopefully this resolves quickly on its own. Having a sick dog is no fun.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ...


Nope. Sick dogs are no fun at all.

Thanks for all the kind words guys! Like I said, he seems to be doing better today. He's kept his food down and was able to do a decent walk with us this morning so things are looking up.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway on Boston. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Thank you. He seems more 'normal' today but I'm keeping him on a bland diet of rice and meat until I'm sure.
> 
> Thank you. He was vomiting pretty much nothing but clear mucus and tiny food bits most of the previous night as the food was already out of his stomach.
> 
> ...


Hope your pup is doing better...Kilo has rice and yogurt when she has an upset tum.









- - - Updated - - -

X2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would be happy to be put on a meat and rice diet too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I would be happy to be put on a meat and rice diet too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upset tum or veggie adverse?

- - - Updated - - -



boatswain said:


> I would be happy to be put on a meat and rice diet too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upset tum or veggie adverse?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Fresh from a bath and nope, not the least bit pleased about it, so hiding the watch is a bit of payback!!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Flight on a rainy day


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

marlowe55 said:


> Upset tum or veggie adverse?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Upset tum or veggie adverse?


Neither 

I just love meat and rice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

OMEGA & RoxyBear









Time is a gift...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Zorro takes his time.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Happy Monday guys....start of my 2 week staycation!

In the river early this morning, then back home for a delicious tuna/rice/kibble breakfast......gave this tuna a sniff also, but catch and release!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Wish someone would be playing "... we all live in a yellow submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine..."

Lacking that, one must take matters into one's own hands and:


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Doggy cuddles are the best









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lap and nap time after a bath.
Parker gets a nice snooze, I get damp clothes,... the dog wins again.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Walking my three little monsters.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

cave diver said:


> Walking my three little monsters.


@cave diver: may I ask what strap you have on your watch currently please?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Dualmonitors said:


> @cave diver: may I ask what strap you have on your watch currently please?


the monster is on a borealis iso-style rubber strap. the tuna was on that strap in previous pictures, but back on the bracelet now.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

WUS wants me to repeat myself. no.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Bundeswehr!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

From earlier today:
My nearly 4y.o. Lab mix Keena-









And nearly 1y.o. Dobermann/GSD Anna-









Both are are around 50lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Only playing, though at times a little rough...they run through the scrub all day and still have a bit left in the tank!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Le Service Hydrographic!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill with the Spirit of America.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

110lbs of rare MOOkita out for a graze in the rain here on the west coast.....









And the trusty "grab n go" Tuna SBBN031....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

110lbs of rare MOOkita out for a graze in the rain here on the west coast.....

View attachment 13423905


And the trusty "grab n go" Tuna SBBN031....

Not going to delete a pic of my baby girl! Double it is!

.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capeland XXL.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

"Why did you wake me up for this..."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> "Why did you wake me up for this..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair dinkum, I reckon you are spot on Ben! She has that "look" of being just a little tired...
How's the Aquadive mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Fair dinkum, I reckon you are spot on Ben! She has that "look" of being just a little tired...
> How's the Aquadive mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Fantastic mate. I bought it with the intention of wearing it now and then, but mostly hold onto as a bit of an heirloom. But it is so comfy and the fact that it's always on the right time means I'm grabbing it most days. And the omega mesh is perfect for it. Couldn't be happier. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa and the SPB079




















@boatswainwatches


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Koa and the SPB079
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koa is not looking particularly pleased with the watch hat.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Another duplicate post


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Please welcome Poppy to the WUS doggy forum!
Picked her up yesterday. She's 3 months old, cute as hell and already guarding the Knight household :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

marlowe55 said:


> Koa is not looking particularly pleased with the watch hat.


She is long suffering for the sake of family love. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Please welcome Poppy to the WUS doggy forum!
> Picked her up yesterday. She's 3 months old, cute as hell and already guarding the Knight household :-!
> 
> View attachment 13435857
> ...


Congratulations!

Enjoy the moments of cuteness in between the usual busyness of puppy rearing 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Charles & new Scurfa


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Roulette!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Please welcome Poppy to the WUS doggy forum!
> Picked her up yesterday. She's 3 months old, cute as hell and already guarding the Knight household :-!
> 
> View attachment 13435857
> ...


Well done Knighty, that's one lucky pup to be chosen.
Looking forward to seeing her grow up..
All the best Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Enjoy the moments of cuteness in between the usual busyness of puppy rearing
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks boatswain

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Well done Knighty, that's one lucky pup to be chosen.
> Looking forward to seeing her grow up..
> All the best Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers, Dave. Thanks for all the dog advice from last year!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Please welcome Poppy to the WUS doggy forum!
> Picked her up yesterday. She's 3 months old, cute as hell and already guarding the Knight household :-!
> 
> View attachment 13435857
> ...


Wheres the TRIPLE Like button!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Wheres the TRIPLE Like button!


Will be posting her updates as she grows, with of course a watch or 2 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Halligan07 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ash and the deep blue


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Day 4 with Poppy, wondering what the fuss is all about with these watches..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Day 4 with Poppy, wondering what the fuss is all about with these watches..
> 
> View attachment 13441953


Oh she knows...she's eyeing up that leather strap ?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Oh she knows...she's eyeing up that leather strap &#55358;&#56612;
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Haha, yes, think she may have nipped the Roly in the process!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Japan!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chillin' in her kennel:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy says, "resistance is futile".


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Poppy says, "resistance is futile".
> 
> View attachment 13447439


There's a face that'll melt a heart or two, she's a cutie!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

marlowe55 said:


> There's a face that'll melt a heart or two, she's a cutie!!


Cheers, I'll tell her that next time she play bites my ankles 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

I love this thread.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The 3 stages of life in a packing shed for Max anod Sal and Moll
#1 resting and not allowed to bite staff
#2 Getting reminded of the rules at "smoko"
#3 ticked off that they cant go chase something or someone
Have a top day animal crazies..
plus Knighty that pup of yours has a bloody great looking head,she will ge a clever girl mate









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> The 3 stages of life in a packing shed for Max anod Sal and Moll
> plus Knighty that pup of yours has a bloody great looking head,she will ge a clever girl mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Dave, you're photos are an inspiration!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Space travel with Poppy:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Dave, you're photos are an inspiration!


Thanks Knighty,
They have a ton of fun as well as doing their job.
Looking forward to seeing your girl grow up mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

A very special young lady, Tessa, from Germany. Dad sports his Vanuatu..... from Guangzhou ;-)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

armida with Poppy looking in:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spaniel, Lurcher, Spaniel X Lurcher


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

"What you looking at?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Post walk snooze. Poppy (Lurcher) must've rolled in some unmentionables as she came back stinking to high heaven. I got the odd whiff outdoors, but put it down to someone muckspreading. When we got back indoors though - phew! Despite my best efforts with the shower and the baby shampoo she is still somewhat fragrant. Gotta luv'em!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Post walk snooze. Poppy (Lurcher) must've rolled in some unmentionables as she came back stinking to high heaven. I got the odd whiff outdoors, but put it down to someone muckspreading. When we got back indoors though - phew! Despite my best efforts with the shower and the baby shampoo she is still somewhat fragrant. Gotta luv'em!
> 
> View attachment 13455535


 Try tomato juice!!!
This is my very first girl,she was a cat/skunk killer...From the very first day,no matter how much we tried to socialize her she HATED cats & since skunks look just like cats well you can guess the rest...Orange juice worked ok but there was always a trace smell,not so with tomato juice,kills the smell completely...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> "What you looking at?"
> 
> View attachment 13455495


Check the ears out!!....she is going to be a pearler!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Check the ears out!!....she is going to be a pearler!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers, Dave lots of love at ya!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chillin' by the garden windows:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Taking a walk with the Boston and the Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Midday walk on a hot LA day w/Titus and D65.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

dbl post


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy confused by the chunky bronze:









Any advice on puppy's nipping and play biting my ankles please?
I've seen the Utube vids but the saying "ouch" technique is not working. Does this take time to work on the pup, I've been trying it for a week.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I couldn't get the steam coming off them in the pic, but they love their wet grass surfing..
Have a good one animal crazies










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Poppy confused by the chunky bronze:
> 
> View attachment 13472181
> 
> ...


 A simple finger flick on the end of the nose and a stern NO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I found with our busy pup unfortunately she didn't respect me until i gave a very firm NO. Pleading gentle logic didn't resonate  Also a gentle shake of the loose skin on the scruff the neck gets the message across as this is what their momma dog would do.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sometimes a NO doesn't work. It's a word that we use a crap load of times each day so it can have no meaning to your pup. One of our trainers suggested a fast stern Aht Aht! and that seems to get my guy's attention.

Have my Seiko Stargate on today b-)

Yesterday while out on our morning walk we were attacked by two large Rottweilers. The owner (a small lady) couldn't hold them back or control them and they pulled free from her grip. They ran towards us and tried to attack my dog several times. Luckily my puppy is fairly big himself, quick and not too afraid to fight back if he needs to so there was no damage. The owner of the Rottweilers apologised and said they should be wearing their muzzles. I asked why they didn't have them on and there was no reply. I told her if I ever see her with the dogs again and they aren't muzzled that I'd be filing a complaint with the city.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd chillin'


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Churchill and my Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Sometimes a NO doesn't work. It's a word that we use a crap load of times each day so it can have no meaning to your pup. One of our trainers suggested a fast stern Aht Aht! and that seems to get my guy's attention.
> 
> Have my Seiko Stargate on today b-)
> 
> Yesterday while out on our morning walk we were attacked by two large Rottweilers. The owner (a small lady) couldn't hold them back or control them and they pulled free from her grip. They ran towards us and tried to attack my dog several times. Luckily my puppy is fairly big himself, quick and not too afraid to fight back if he needs to so there was no damage. The owner of the Rottweilers apologised and said they should be wearing their muzzles. I asked why they didn't have them on and there was no reply. I told her if I ever see her with the dogs again and they aren't muzzled that I'd be filing a complaint with the city.


Glad he handled the 2 big dogs on himself and his owner well, they dont have much time to react,he will have grown by getting through that 
experience...he's got ticker and brains...for sure

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sleepy pup and my new green Seiko


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sleepy pup and my new green Seiko
> 
> View attachment 13474663


Oh my ...you got one of those beauties?! You're in deep!

Congrats!!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Oh my ...you got one of those beauties?! You're in deep!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


The Seiko rabbit hole is a deep and dark place!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Maranez Layan today. Bodhi really loves his sticks.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Double post!?! :-s


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Orient Ray II with my best little friend, Bonham. It's hard to get him to sit still because he's the devil, but he loves me to death and I him.

Edit: My apologies for the biggest picture ever posted in all of existence.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy checkin' out the AP:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy checkin' out the AP:
> 
> View attachment 13476659


Far out Knighty, she is growing like no tomorrow....top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out Knighty, she is growing like no tomorrow....top stuff mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ahh, you noticed. Yes, had here about 2 weeks and she is nearly a quarter size bigger! 
3 feeds a day for a while yet...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Ahh, you noticed. Yes, had here about 2 weeks and she is nearly a quarter size bigger!
> 3 feeds a day for a while yet...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Keep it rolling Knighty...
Good stuff mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's predicting rain..Max is just knackered..
Have a top day animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

raining









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ooook... You asked for it... 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Absolutely pissing down here on the "Wet" Coast of Canada...poor Kilo had to wear her rain coat today - mum said so! Something about having a stinky dog? So it was the coat or a after-walk trip to the Bosleys self wash......coat won....

Funny, but I always think of hotdogs when she has her coat on!

My Princess Kilo and the Emperor....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 still......geeeeeeeeee


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not a diver, but my son wears his Ironman everywhere, including in the pool so I figure it counts 

Here he is "cuddling" with our puppy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strike a pose...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Any specific breeds in there NW? Or are they all a happy mixture? Good lookin' family 



NocturnalWatch said:


> Ooook... You asked for it... 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Any specific breeds in there NW? Or are they all a happy mixture? Good lookin' family


Happy mixture . All saved from streets, abandoned from their sh...y owners. Most thankful and loyal dogs. Like they know that you saved them. So much love from them. Hard to believe how much love and happiness you can get from them all. 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Happy mixture . All saved from streets, abandoned from their sh...y owners. Most thankful and loyal dogs. Like they know that you saved them. So much love from them. Hard to believe how much love and happiness you can get from them all.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Good to hear - keep up the good work


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Good to hear - keep up the good work


Thank you. We will. BTW, we have also 25 , all saved stray cats. We take care of them and search for a new home.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A rare moment of quiet at my place.

My daughter is napping so the hound gets some quality time. (She's been deprived since the arrival of our real baby...)










And the diver is a marathon JDD.










Keep the pics coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I am the focus master lol


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

nodnar said:


> raining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, I like your dog


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Robertoni said:


> Great shot, I like your dog


Thanks, he's always up for a walk, rain or shine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Very hard to take pics of Poppy at the momment as she's so playful, but here's one showing how's she grown. Nearly 4 months old now!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bigger dog bit me I got 4 stitches on my stomach and have 1 hole on my neck. Daddy is with me...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Bigger dog bit me I got 4 stitches on my stomach and have 1 hole on my neck. Daddy is with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poppy sends her love for a quick recovery!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy sends her love for a quick recovery!


Thank you!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from me & my four furry friends.



NocturnalWatch said:


> Bigger dog bit me I got 4 stitches on my stomach and have 1 hole on my neck. Daddy is with me...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery from me & my four furry friends.


Nina says Thank you to all.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Very hard to take pics of Poppy at the momment as she's so playful, but here's one showing how's she grown. Nearly 4 months old now!
> 
> View attachment 13497413


Big feet and floppy ears
..she is going to form up well knighty....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Big feet and floppy ears
> ..she is going to form up well knighty....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, family Knight loves her!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Lily, hold still!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tired pup after this mornings squirrel patrol....





















And yes, raining again here!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Bigger dog bit me I got 4 stitches on my stomach and have 1 hole on my neck. Daddy is with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well that is some major BS!!!
I hope you are either sueing the crap out of the irresponsible owner or put a couple of 9mm's in that dogs head as next victim could be a child or olddd person who won't recover so quickly if at all!


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Bigger dog bit me I got 4 stitches on my stomach and have 1 hole on my neck. Daddy is with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to hear it, but it sounds like you're in good hands. Hoping for a speedy recovery.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well that is some major BS!!!
> I hope you are either sueing the crap out of the irresponsible owner or put a couple of 9mm's in that dogs head as next victim could be a child or olddd person who won't recover so quickly if at all!


Unfortunately he ran away and there were no witnesses. I was to busy with my dog, so couldn't following him. Veterinarian noticed that something is wrong besides wounds. X-ray shows that Nina's cervical spine is heavily injured (1st and 2nd vertebra). She can't walk and is in bad pains. He will send X-rays pics to big veterinarian clinic to see is it possible to operate and save her. If not... I don't want to think in that direction...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Man that is rough news - fingers crossed for you.



NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately he ran away and there were no witnesses. I was to busy with my dog, so couldn't following him. Veterinarian noticed that something is wrong besides wounds. X-ray shows that Nina's cervical spine is heavily injured (1st and 2nd vertebra). She can't walk and is in bad pains. He will send X-rays pics to big veterinarian clinic to see is it possible to operate and save her. If not... I don't want to think in that direction...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately he ran away and there were no witnesses. I was to busy with my dog, so couldn't following him. Veterinarian noticed that something is wrong besides wounds. X-ray shows that Nina's cervical spine is heavily injured (1st and 2nd vertebra). She can't walk and is in bad pains. He will send X-rays pics to big veterinarian clinic to see is it possible to operate and save her. If not... I don't want to think in that direction...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Thoughts and prayers with you and your pup...hoping for a positive outcome......my pup almost died after my vet screwed up her spaying back in Feb.

Not a great place to be, but she pulled thru after 3+ days at a great speciality vets and is now 100% - fingers crossed for you to have a similar outcome....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you guys for being with us. Thank you very much. I also pray and hope she will be OK. But I'm worried. Can't do anything but wait...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately he ran away and there were no witnesses. I was to busy with my dog, so couldn't following him. Veterinarian noticed that something is wrong besides wounds. X-ray shows that Nina's cervical spine is heavily injured (1st and 2nd vertebra). She can't walk and is in bad pains. He will send X-rays pics to big veterinarian clinic to see is it possible to operate and save her. If not... I don't want to think in that direction...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


*****. So sorry that you and Nina have to go through this. We're all pulling for you!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately he ran away and there were no witnesses. I was to busy with my dog, so couldn't following him. Veterinarian noticed that something is wrong besides wounds. X-ray shows that Nina's cervical spine is heavily injured (1st and 2nd vertebra). She can't walk and is in bad pains. He will send X-rays pics to big veterinarian clinic to see is it possible to operate and save her. If not... I don't want to think in that direction...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


 I know we don't like to think like this but IF saving her comes down to enough money let us know...


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I know we don't like to think like this but IF saving her comes down to enough money let us know...


Agreed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I had pet insurance to cover my $4500 bill.......

But as noted by others, happy to help with some $ if needed.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you guys for being with us. Thank you very much. I also pray and hope she will be OK. But I'm worried. Can't do anything but wait...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Breathe mate..sending all positive thoughts Nina's way.
Try not to beat yourself up too much.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I know we don't like to think like this but IF saving her comes down to enough money let us know...


Thank you so much! You are best guys. I hope it will not be necessary and Nina will be OK. I really do. As for the money goes - I would sell all my watches and lot more in a heartbeat for our furry family. Glad there are lot of people who understand that kind of love. Thanks again for your support and willingness to help me to heal Nina. 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This thread really is the most compassionate.

All the best. Hopefully she pulls through.

Blessings from the Boatswain family and Koa










@boatswainwatches


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately he ran away and there were no witnesses. I was to busy with my dog, so couldn't following him. Veterinarian noticed that something is wrong besides wounds. X-ray shows that Nina's cervical spine is heavily injured (1st and 2nd vertebra). She can't walk and is in bad pains. He will send X-rays pics to big veterinarian clinic to see is it possible to operate and save her. If not... I don't want to think in that direction...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Our thoughts and best wishes are with you and Nina. 
We'll be hoping that once her body recovers from the shock and has a chance to heal that she'll be back to her old self.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy hopes Nina gets well soon!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Great Pic 
The Breitling looks a killa piece mate.
Every time I go to the big smoke, I tell myself just go and buy it..
Your best mate..priceless

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Bigger dog bit me I got 4 stitches on my stomach and have 1 hole on my neck. Daddy is with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been thinking about you and your little guy. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> been thinking about you and your little guy. Hope everything goes well.


Thank you. I hope too.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

cave diver said:


> Lily, hold still!


Nice NATO! Great versatile color!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo sends her love and hugs to Nina...hope she is doing better!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2....just never get tired of the double posts....


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

the older man today...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo sends her love and hugs to Nina...hope she is doing better!
> 
> View attachment 13500979


Nina is same. Can't walk or sit, if we try to move her she's crying because of pain, she drinks just small amount of water, don't want to eat so we force-feed her with syringe. Can't go out to relive so she's peeing in bed and we change her cushion 3-4 times in a day... Still no news from veterinarian clinic. Hopefully tommorow we will know more.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We're all thinking of you & Nina mate, lots of us will have been in similar circumstances and can empathise with what you're feeling. That doesn't make it any easier I know, but we're rooting for you and hoping for a happy outcome. Fingers, toes, everything crossed.


NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is same. Can't walk or sit, if we try to move her she's crying because of pain, she drinks just small amount of water, don't want to eat so we force-feed her with syringe. Can't go out to relive so she's peeing in bed and we change her cushion 3-4 times in a day... Still no news from veterinarian clinic. Hopefully tommorow we will know more.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is same. Can't walk or sit, if we try to move her she's crying because of pain, she drinks just small amount of water, don't want to eat so we force-feed her with syringe. Can't go out to relive so she's peeing in bed and we change her cushion 3-4 times in a day... Still no news from veterinarian clinic. Hopefully tommorow we will know more.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


As I have mentioned before, Kilo almost died back in Feb.....it was so touch and go that we had already decided where she would be cremated and what I was going to do with her ashes.

Fortunately, we have an amazing speciality vets here in Vancouver called Canada West - they saved her life....

My daughter and me took turns sleeping with her, we never left her side....

Even after, she still had issues with her incision being infected and is only really 100% very recently.

I changed my life since that incident, spending as much time with my pup as possible, walking, playing and just being around her.....

So much like others, I feel your pain, but also you need to know that even in the darkest moments, things can get better.......

We are all praying for you and Nina, and wish you ALL the best....















Please give Nina a hug from us....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> As I have mentioned before, Kilo almost died back in Feb.....it was so touch and go that we had already decided where she would be cremated and what I was going to do with her ashes.
> 
> Fortunately, we have an amazing speciality vets here in Vancouver called Canada West - they saved her life....
> 
> ...


Thanks for being with us! I'll surely give Nina yours hugs! Hug Kilo back from us please. Cheers

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

All the best with your dog mate. It’s so hard with animals because they have no idea what’s going on and you feel so helpless... 

I’m crossing my fingers with everyone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Really praying Nina pulls through this, so sorry to hear, it's breaking my heart! Murphy is also sending her a big muddy prayer and well wishes


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> As I have mentioned before, Kilo almost died back in Feb.....it was so touch and go that we had already decided where she would be cremated and what I was going to do with her ashes.
> 
> Fortunately, we have an amazing speciality vets here in Vancouver called Canada West - they saved her life....
> 
> ...


So did the original vet get sued?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> So did the original vet get sued?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's one of those- "you knew there could be complications" bull crap excuses.

Suffice to say we have a different vet now!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been out of the thread for a couple days. Hope Nina is feeling better and you have some answers!

Best wishes from a soggy Bodhi


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina is now in veterinarian ambulance receiving infusion. She is tiny bit better, but still don't want to eat, and we must force feed her. Still waiting answer from vet clinic regarding her injured cervical spine.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is now in veterinarian ambulance receiving infusion. She is tiny bit better, but still don't want to eat, and we must force feed her. Still waiting answer from vet clinic regarding her injured cervical spine.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


How is Nina doing?


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice Hound


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> How is Nina doing?


Thanks for asking. Actually, today is bit better. She's not walking yet, but today she was sitting for a few minutes and eat and drank water by herself. I was so happy to see her doing that! We need to clean her wounds 2x day. Vet said that wounds must stay open to be able to breathe and clean itself, and also that we can clean them. I really, really hope she will be better eventually. It will probably take longer 'cos she is older lady - arround 13-14 years, but we want her to be with us as long as possible. She's such a good dog.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually, today is bit better. She's not walking yet, but today she was sitting for a few minutes and eat and drank water by herself. I was so happy to see her doing that! We need to clean her wounds 2x day. Vet said that wounds must stay open to be able to breathe and clean itself, and also that we can clean them. I really, really hope she will be better eventually. It will probably take longer 'cos she is older lady - arround 13-14 years, but we want her to be with us as long as possible. She's such a good dog.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Great to hear some good news on Nina....fingers remain crossed here in Canada that she continues to get better!

At her age she should not have to deal with crap like this!

Kilo was going to send her a squirrel as a "get well" present, but one never fell out of the tree!

All the best!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Great to hear some good news on Nina....fingers remain crossed here in Canada that she continues to get better!
> 
> At her age she should not have to deal with crap like this!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Greatings to all from Nina and me from Croatia!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Good news that she’s eating and drinking again. 

Speedy recovery wishes from Australia! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually, today is bit better. She's not walking yet, but today she was sitting for a few minutes and eat and drank water by herself. I was so happy to see her doing that! We need to clean her wounds 2x day. Vet said that wounds must stay open to be able to breathe and clean itself, and also that we can clean them. I really, really hope she will be better eventually. It will probably take longer 'cos she is older lady - arround 13-14 years, but we want her to be with us as long as possible. She's such a good dog.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


So glad to hear that Nina is feeling better. Please keep us updated on her progress.

In the meantime, Chloe and the rest of the Barbakoffs are wishing her the speediest of recoveries.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually, today is bit better. She's not walking yet, but today she was sitting for a few minutes and eat and drank water by herself. I was so happy to see her doing that! We need to clean her wounds 2x day. Vet said that wounds must stay open to be able to breathe and clean itself, and also that we can clean them. I really, really hope she will be better eventually. It will probably take longer 'cos she is older lady - arround 13-14 years, but we want her to be with us as long as possible. She's such a good dog.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Small steps but good steps in the right direction.
Parker and I send our best wishes to your family and Nina.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Good to hear Nina's getting better. I'll pass on the news to Poppy!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

10 min ago: Nina is sitting and eat and drink by herself 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 10 min ago: Nina is sitting and eat and drink by herself
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


That is such great news, so glad to hear it. Go Nina!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Pics from our other dog family members - week or two old, but it's hard to get them all together for photo shooting. Divna (white-gold Labrador) we saved few days ago. My better half found her in a field outside of town. Now she's new family member. They all send greetings to yours furry family and you!









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 10 min ago: Nina is sitting and eat and drink by herself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just made my day.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Buddy and Sinn U1. He's grumpy as he thinks it's supper time and we're miles from home 😂 (Supper is at 6)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

He may look grumpy, but is actually super pumped Nina is doing better!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 10 min ago: Nina is sitting and eat and drink by herself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody Beauty Team Nina!
Keep those small steps rolling forward.
Won't be long till she is back to her old self! At her age this is brilliant news.
Best wishes from Max and Sal.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> He may look grumpy, but is actually super pumped Nina is doing better!


That's a keeper that pic!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 10 min ago: Nina is sitting and eat and drink by herself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any updates on Nina? How's she feeling today?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

GMBarbakoff said:


> Any updates on Nina? How's she feeling today?


She is pretty much same as yesterday. She's eating and drinking quite well, but skin around her wounds is infected with some kind of bacteria, and vet said that after we beat bacteria, he will cut off that dead skin and reconstruct with healthy skin from her back. So still quite a path in front of her. I will not post pics of her wounds because they look really bad, but vet says when we beat infection and transplant healthy skin, it should be OK.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody Beauty Team Nina!
> Keep those small steps rolling forward.
> Won't be long till she is back to her old self! At her age this is brilliant news.
> Best wishes from Max and Sal.
> ...


Thanks guys!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Everyone here is pulling for Nina too


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chillin' in her kennel, says "woof, get well soon, Nina, woof!" :-!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Poppy chillin' in her kennel, says "woof, get well soon, Nina, woof!" :-!
> 
> View attachment 13515775


Amazing how fast they grow...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Amazing how fast they grow...


Indeed. 4 months old now and so strong 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

My super crazy german wirehair pointer Fritz and ETA BBN on RubberB


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> She is pretty much same as yesterday. She's eating and drinking quite well, but skin around her wounds is infected with some kind of bacteria, and vet said that after we beat bacteria, he will cut off that dead skin and reconstruct with healthy skin from her back. So still quite a path in front of her. I will not post pics of her wounds because they look really bad, but vet says when we beat infection and transplant healthy skin, it should be OK.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Sounds like u still have aways to go, but that Nina is in great hands!

How is her back, did you get that resolved?

Kilo out this morning for her romp....she says HI to Nina and keep getting better!

View attachment 13517337


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sounds like u still have aways to go, but that Nina is in great hands!
> 
> How is her back, did you get that resolved?
> 
> ...


We can't do anything further before wound and skin infection isn't healed. Vet has tried 3 different antibiotics, and infection is still there. He already removed/cut out several square inches of infected, dead skin on her neck. Now it's big open wound and looks terrible. We clean her wounds 2x day with antiseptic solution, and give her 3 injections every day. Today she walked about 6 feet without our help, and that's good. We truly hope that she will beat infection so vet can do something with her back, if not to risky 'cos of her age. She is happy to hear that Kilo, and many other doggies too, are with her, and she's sending many kisses to all!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

A whippet says "Get well very soon!"


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We can't do anything further before wound and skin infection isn't healed. Vet has tried 3 different antibiotics, and infection is still there. He already removed/cut out several square inches of infected, dead skin on her neck. Now it's big open wound and looks terrible. We clean her wounds 2x day with antiseptic solution, and give her 3 injections every day. Today she walked about 6 feet without our help, and that's good. We truly hope that she will beat infection so vet can do something with her back, if not to risky 'cos of her age. She is happy to hear that Kilo, and many other doggies too, are with her, and she's sending many kisses to all!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Chloe is sending some right back, and wants Nina to get well soon.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had to take this pic, brother and sister...they even sleep alike!
Now to start cleaning the joint up before my wife comes home...might need a match.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy was a bit naughty earlier she weed, but that was my bad, I brought her into the house too early.
Now all cleaned up and ready for her 1st walk of the day.

Poppy sends loving licks and kisses to Nina:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy was a bit naughty earlier she weed, but that was my bad, I brought her into the house too early.
> Now all cleaned up and ready for her 1st walk of the day.
> 
> Poppy sends loving licks and kisses to Nina:
> ...


Nina sends lot of kisses back to Poppy!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Koa and her new Oceanking



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Koa and her new Oceanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not positive but fairly sure "Koa" is a very supportive lady ...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Not positive but fairly sure "Koa" is a very supportive lady ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


She's always there for what's needed.

She's 11 now (I think) and slowing down but we had a good little roughhouse tonight which we haven't done in a long time.

We used to have some good wild plays...then I spent a while at sea and my wife tamed her to the docile cozy pup she is now. Better that way for sure, especially with the kids. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

How is Nina doing?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> How is Nina doing?


I'm waiting info from my wife. Since yesterday I'm in hospital 180 miles from home.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you on the mend?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Are you on the mend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sorry, what do you mean with 'on the mend'? I don't understand that word/phrase.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sorry, what do you mean with 'on the mend'? I don't understand that word/phrase.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


It means fix, as in are you hurt at hospital and getting better?
" on the mend:
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> It means fix, as in are you hurt at hospital and getting better?
> " on the mend:
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, it will be OK.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good mate..
Not good to be sick a long way from home

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

If you're going to use me as a watch photo prop I'd better see some play time out of this!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yes, it will be OK.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Wow Nocturnal, you are having a crap time of late......hope you and Nina are doing good and that some good luck is coming your way!








Kilo says hi....

Fall here now, and getting cooler....which means her majesty will want to sleep out on the deck!

She is much better suited to the Canadian North than I am!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oooo, look, a double post!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson and Boston. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Helson and Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me some Helson - really miss my carbon 45 - and that is a smoking hot strap!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still on the deck, and with an actual watch in the picture this time!







She is waiting patiently for it to snow!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Wow Nocturnal, you are having a crap time of late......hope you and Nina are doing good and that some good luck is coming your way!
> View attachment 13528819
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. We say that trouble never come alone. It's always more than just one. I've problems with my heart and clogged coronary artery. Got two stents. Nina is in veterinarian ambulance since Tuesday. They can't beat infection of her back wound. Samples sent to Veterinarian University and waiting results. Hopefully they will find right antibiotic for her. Greatings to Kilo and you!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hang in there nocturnal..
Max and Sal knackered after chasing scrubbers all day...time for ice cubes in all our drinks









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hang in there nocturnal..
> Max and Sal knackered after chasing scrubbers all day...time for ice cubes in all our drinks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


What's a _scrubber_ down there? Here it's a word for an unattractive woman, or one with loose morals (slang). There was once a time I'd chase them all day too...

Gratuitous dog pic


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> What's a _scrubber_ down there? Here it's a word for an unattractive woman, or one with loose morals (slang). There was once a time I'd chase them all day too...
> 
> Gratuitous dog pic
> View attachment 13529931


I was about to ask the Same thing 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> What's a _scrubber_ down there? Here it's a word for an unattractive woman, or one with loose morals (slang). There was once a time I'd chase them all day too...
> 
> Gratuitous dog pic
> View attachment 13529931


Hey Snag, 
I've heard that term as well
However in all honesty, scrubbers in this case is to describe some of our Yaks (Brahman cross cattle in our case) that have beat us in to the forestry(scrub) and have gone feral and dont like being mustered, restrained or as one of them did today being tied off with a hobble till we could truck them, as they haven't been caught for someyears.
These stumpy tail cattle dogs are as tough as...they either have it in their breeding or not and both of these 2 can go from best friend to best worker and like everyone your best mate...
I'm to old and carrying to many broken bones to move as fast anymore,these 2 are natural workers they dont miss a beat.
They have no bluff.
I haven't mustered any of the others for 3 decades darn it! But over here they aren't unattractive or loose morals...
All the best in jest mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Snag,
> I've heard that term as well
> However in all honesty, scrubbers in this case is to describe some of our Yaks (Brahman cross cattle in our case) that have beat us in to the forestry(scrub) and have gone feral and dont like being mustered, restrained or as one of them did today being tied off with a hobble till we could truck them, as they haven't been caught for someyears.
> These stumpy tail cattle dogs are as tough as...they either have it in their breeding or not and both of these 2 can go from best friend to best worker and like everyone your best mate...
> ...


Scrubber? yak? Mustard? Restrained with a hoddie?

I plugged that whole paragraph into google translate and it crashed!

Got to get to Aus one of these days!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Scrubber? yak? Mustard? Restrained with a hoddie?
> 
> I plugged that whole paragraph into google translate and it crashed!
> 
> Got to get to Aus one of these days!


We would love to see you all over here mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love this thread for so many reasons!

Get better nocturnal. As much as we care about the pup we care more about you 

Dog pic










Watch Pic










@boatswainwatches


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I love this thread for so many reasons!
> 
> Get better nocturnal. As much as we care about the pup we care more about you
> 
> ...


Thanks boatswain! Love this thread and love you guys. You're the best!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yeah, you're right. We say that trouble never come alone. It's always more than just one. I've problems with my heart and clogged coronary artery. Got two stents. Nina is in veterinarian ambulance since Tuesday. They can't beat infection of her back wound. Samples sent to Veterinarian University and waiting results. Hopefully they will find right antibiotic for her. Greatings to Kilo and you!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Keep your head up, Nocturnal. Chloe says get well soon.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chillin' on a Saturday morning in Kent :-!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Buttah and I wish you the best Nocturnal









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy chillin' on a Saturday morning in Kent :-!
> 
> View attachment 13535855
> 
> ...


'I'm sad, please let me out!'

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> Buttah and I wish you the best Nocturnal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you both! I'm back, at home, and feeling better. But we are worried because of Nina's condition. She's still in vet ambulance, and will stay there until they (hopefully) find way to stop her infection. Praying every day for her...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 'I'm sad, please let me out!'
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


This was taken after a long walk. Puppies can be very demanding.
All the best to you and Nina!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> This was taken after a long walk. Puppies can be very demanding.
> All the best to you and Nina!


Thanks! Enjoy weekend with Poppy!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

BullBoxer Speedy 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal, just been for a run,
Then enjoying cold room inspection at 3.7 celcius.
For a banana bender breed...they love it!!
Have a good weekend animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

How is Nina doing?Bacterial infections from feral dogs are never good...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> How is Nina doing?Bacterial infections from feral dogs are never good...


Not good, unfortunately. She's still at vet, and will be there until (if) they stop infection. Vet has tried every antibiotic available, they're cleaning her wound few times in a day, and still not sure about recovery. Already removed her dead skin almost size of my palm. She will need skin transplantation when infection stops.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

..^^^Poor baby,I pray she is on some kind of pain meds..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ..^^^Poor baby,I pray she is on some kind of pain meds..


She is, but it's still very painful...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> She is, but it's still very painful...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Sending positive thoughts, hope she gets better soon x


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sending positive thoughts, hope she gets better soon x
> 
> View attachment 13544637


That's a very beautiful smile! Thanks!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Not good, unfortunately. She's still at vet, and will be there until (if) they stop infection. Vet has tried every antibiotic available, they're cleaning her wound few times in a day, and still not sure about recovery. Already removed her dead skin almost size of my palm. She will need skin transplantation when infection stops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will stop it mate, she's a tough old girl.
Not going to second guess your vets, I hope they look at some of the really old cures for clues to stop this bacteria as potential options.
Our dogs have been torn and ripped up on this property for decades by feral dogs and dingo packs...you could not of got her to care any quicker.
Just for your interest.though.

...we carry this spray in every ute and also used to carry sulphur, terrymicin and potassium pomenganate as in condies crystals.......back in the old days.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> They will stop it mate, she's a tough old girl.
> Not going to second guess your vets, I hope they look at some of the really old cures for clues to stop this bacteria as potential options.
> Our dogs have been torn and ripped up on this property for decades by feral dogs and dingo packs...you could not of got her to care any quicker.
> Just for your interest.though.
> ...


I hope they will. I really hope...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I have some good news about Nina! Just got message from vet: Nina is 80% better! Bacterial infection stopped! She's got Resistent Escherichia Coli, resistent to 13 different antibiotics. Luckily, vet clinic found 2 sorts of antibiotics that works and now Nina needs few days to recover (she's eating and drinking normally and she's a bit more lively), and then last difficult step - anesthesia and skin transplantation. Hopefully she will endure anesthesia and wake up (she's old lady, at the end). Please be with us and keep fingers crossed for Nina! 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have some good news about Nina! Just got message from vet: Nina is 80% better! Bacterial infection stopped! She's got Resistent Escherichia Coli, resistent to 13 different antibiotics. Luckily, vet clinic found 2 sorts of antibiotics that works and now Nina needs few days to recover (she's eating and drinking normally and she's a bit more lively), and then last difficult step - anesthesia and skin transplantation. Hopefully she will endure anesthesia and wake up (she's old lady, at the end). Please be with us and keep fingers crossed for Nina!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Hurrah! Good news. She's a fighter alright.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have some good news about Nina! Just got message from vet: Nina is 80% better! Bacterial infection stopped! She's got Resistent Escherichia Coli, resistent to 13 different antibiotics. Luckily, vet clinic found 2 sorts of antibiotics that works and now Nina needs few days to recover (she's eating and drinking normally and she's a bit more lively), and then last difficult step - anesthesia and skin transplantation. Hopefully she will endure anesthesia and wake up (she's old lady, at the end). Please be with us and keep fingers crossed for Nina!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


That's great news! Fingers and toes are crossed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have some good news about Nina! Just got message from vet: Nina is 80% better! Bacterial infection stopped! She's got Resistent Escherichia Coli, resistent to 13 different antibiotics. Luckily, vet clinic found 2 sorts of antibiotics that works and now Nina needs few days to recover (she's eating and drinking normally and she's a bit more lively), and then last difficult step - anesthesia and skin transplantation. Hopefully she will endure anesthesia and wake up (she's old lady, at the end). Please be with us and keep fingers crossed for Nina!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


So glad to hear it! The entire Barbakoff family is pulling for Nina to come through like a champ. Please keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Go Team Nina!!!
She must be drawing huge relief with infection getting beaten.
Big hurdle...I'm backing her to endure and enjoy life with her family.
Bloody great news mate...hang in there..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Go Team Nina!!!
> She must be drawing huge relief with infection getting beaten.
> Big hurdle...I'm backing her to endure and enjoy life with her family.
> Bloody great news mate...hang in there..
> ...


Tommorow I'm going to see her after few days. We are so thrilled that she is going better. God knows how much we love her. Like all our other furry family members...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Tommorow I'm going to see her after few days. We are so thrilled that she is going better. God knows how much we love her. Like all our other furry family members...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


In time...we have to get a pic of her with all her 4 legged mates partying!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> In time...we have to get a pic of her with all her 4 legged mates partying!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Be sure I will post it as soon as she come back home!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have some good news about Nina! Just got message from vet: Nina is 80% better! Bacterial infection stopped! She's got Resistent Escherichia Coli, resistent to 13 different antibiotics. Luckily, vet clinic found 2 sorts of antibiotics that works and now Nina needs few days to recover (she's eating and drinking normally and she's a bit more lively), and then last difficult step - anesthesia and skin transplantation. Hopefully she will endure anesthesia and wake up (she's old lady, at the end). Please be with us and keep fingers crossed for Nina!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Stellar news and wonderful to read. 
She's a strong old girl. That combined with some modern medical science she should come out just fine.
Everyone in our household will have their fingers, paws, eyes and legs crossed for her.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Absolutely tanking down here, so the dogs have been in my kids sandpit and cubby house I built 20 plus years ago...I reckon it's a classic that it's now got " kids" back in it again...
Nothing beats a wet dog doing dog stuff for a change.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Absolutely tanking down here, so the dogs have been in my kids sandpit and cubby house I built 20 plus years ago...I reckon it's a classic that it's now got " kids" back in it again...
> Nothing beats a wet dog doing dog stuff for a change.
> 
> 
> ...


 LOLOL man I can smell them all the way to Seattle!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> LOLOL man I can smell them all the way to Seattle!


Nailed it mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Absolutely tanking down here, so the dogs have been in my kids sandpit and cubby house I built 20 plus years ago...I reckon it's a classic that it's now got " kids" back in it again...
> Nothing beats a wet dog doing dog stuff for a change.
> 
> 
> ...


Love your pics, Dave.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Love your pics, Dave.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks Knighty, I'm fortunate to have my dogs with me pretty much 24/7 so plenty of pic opportunities...and great company.!
It's good to see you sticking to your routines with your pup, she will be a pearler mate....dont you like the way they always chew one of each different socks?
Have a good one mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Knighty, I'm fortunate to have my dogs with me pretty much 24/7 so plenty of pic opportunities...and great company.!
> It's good to see you sticking to your routines with your pup, she will be a pearler mate....dont you like the way they always chew one of each different socks?
> Have a good one mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yea, loving Poppy. Not sure who dotes over her more, me or my daughter.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Before update about Nina, here some pics of my only dive watch Citizen BN0151-17L (for now - I'm eying SKX007/009, but must wait for obvious reasons) with our other furry family members (Miha is missing - she sleeps). It's 'Show your doggy and Diver' thread, isn't it?









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Now about Nina: I've visited her today at vet, and thank God they managed to find antibiotics that works. Bacteria spreaded under her skin from neck-wound to her back and started to eat her skin there. Vet removed dead skin there, and now she has two large wounds without skin. Vet says that it will be ok, infection is stopped, and new skin will grow...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Before update about Nina, here some pics of my only dive watch Citizen BN0151-17L (for now - I'm eying SKX007/009, but must wait for obvious reasons) with our other furry family members (Miha is missing - she sleeps). It's 'Show your doggy and Diver' thread, isn't it?
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Stellar pic's there, watch and pups!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> Stellar pic's there, watches and pups!


Thanks mate!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Now about Nina: I've visited her today at vet, and thank God they managed to find antibiotics that works. Bacteria spreaded under her skin from neck-wound to her back and started to eat her skin there. Vet removed dead skin there, and now she has two large wounds without skin. Vet says that it will be ok, infection is stopped, and new skin will grow...Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


There she is!
It's very nice to see her recovering and the "I'd like to go home" look in her eyes tells me that she's feeling hugely better.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Now about Nina: I've visited her today at vet, and thank God they managed to find antibiotics that works. Bacteria spreaded under her skin from neck-wound to her back and started to eat her skin there. Vet removed dead skin there, and now she has two large wounds without skin. Vet says that it will be ok, infection is stopped, and new skin will grow...
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


So pleased for the old girl, and you of course. Hopefully she'll be home very soon and surrounded by her family. That should help with the healing x


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Scurfa, no squashy








No Scurfa, no squashy








Squashy!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfa, no squashy
> View attachment 13553647
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, just BEAUTIFUL!!!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfa, no squashy
> View attachment 13553647
> 
> 
> ...


That's a ripper of a pic Snag !
Couch surfing is a highly prized wave...no dropping in
Great pic mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Big hug from Poppy to Nina!
A Little messy as Poppy like to tear up boxes!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Big hug from Poppy to Nina!
> A Little messy as Poppy like to tear up boxes!
> 
> View attachment 13555069


 Not only one that loves to do that! We must change mattresses regularly 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Breaking news: Nina had surgery today. Infection is stopped, so vet removed rest of the infected and dead skin. Our old girl woke up and survived! It looks really nasty, but if everything goes well in next couple of days, she can go home. 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Breaking news: Nina had surgery today. Infection is stopped, so vet removed rest of the infected and dead skin. Our old girl woke up and survived! It looks really nasty, but if everything goes well in next couple of days, she can go home.
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Wow that looks raw & sore! Poor girl. Hopefully it's all plain sailing for her now and she has a quick and painfree recovery. Well done to you, the veterinary team, and Nina. Get well soon Nina x


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Breaking news: Nina had surgery today. Infection is stopped, so vet removed rest of the infected and dead skin. Our old girl woke up and survived! It looks really nasty, but if everything goes well in next couple of days, she can go home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of love and blessing to you and Nina for a quick recovery!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sofa surfin' Lurcher stylie


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Germans on Bostons; Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer and Churchill. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

watermanxxl said:


> Germans on Bostons; Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer and Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Churchill looks cool 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Best news we've had all week, Nocturnal. So glad to hear that she's out of the woods. Chloe is sending lots of love from Chicago.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Breaking news: Nina had surgery today. Infection is stopped, so vet removed rest of the infected and dead skin. Our old girl woke up and survived! It looks really nasty, but if everything goes well in next couple of days, she can go home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy poop Nocturnal, that is some wound! Fingers crossed for a safe and speedy recovery!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Early morning walk with Kilo, the Mrs, 2 bald eagles and the SBDX021


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Holy poop Nocturnal, that is some wound! Fingers crossed for a safe and speedy recovery!


Thanks Maddog!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Now about Nina: I've visited her today at vet, and thank God they managed to find antibiotics that works. Bacteria spreaded under her skin from neck-wound to her back and started to eat her skin there. Vet removed dead skin there, and now she has two large wounds without skin. Vet says that it will be ok, infection is stopped, and new skin will grow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the go pro is set up to capture all your other 4 legged friends reaction, when she comes home first up! It will lift Nina up to billio I reckon..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

You woke me up from a nap for this??!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina just came home! She can't be with her furry friends until new skin grow (they can hurt her during play), 'cos her wounds still hurts. She will be near radiator where is warm, and no danger to fell from the sofa. She's eating and drinking like everything is super OK. So happy!!!









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Every now and then we catch a break after a kick in between the legs...top stuff Team Nina..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina just came home! She can't be with her furry friends until new skin grow (they can hurt her during play), 'cos her wounds still hurts. She will be near radiator where is warm, and no danger to fell from the sofa. She's eating and drinking like everything is super OK. So happy!!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina just came home! She can't be with her furry friends until new skin grow (they can hurt her during play), 'cos her wounds still hurts. She will be near radiator where is warm, and no danger to fell from the sofa. She's eating and drinking like everything is super OK. So happy!!!


Fantastic news!!
Congratulations to you all and thank you for keeping us all updated on her progress throughout her ordeal.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Churchill looks cool
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, bromigo! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

So pleased for Nina, brilliant!
Poppy sends good wishes!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dog-like and Diver this morning with Muffin and the Transglobe. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Tired lazy pups


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Always nice to come home to a friend










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

A rare rainy day here in west Texas. Saw a bunch of geese but I don't think it would be appropriate to bring my shotgun to a city park.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina just came home! She can't be with her furry friends until new skin grow (they can hurt her during play), 'cos her wounds still hurts. She will be near radiator where is warm, and no danger to fell from the sofa. She's eating and drinking like everything is super OK. So happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nocturnal, I haven't been on this thread for a long time, so am just reading about what happened. I'm happy Nina is home and getting better. She's lucky that you are in her life.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Moroz said:


> Nocturnal, I haven't been on this thread for a long time, so am just reading about what happened. I'm happy Nina is home and getting better. She's lucky that you are in her life.


Thank you Moroz!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 13572895


She is such a beautiful companion moroz, great to see you back and post mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One last evening dip coming up..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Saturday Poppy fun:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Saturday Poppy fun:
> 
> View attachment 13574263
> 
> ...


Bloody hell she is growing knighty! Love her markings and jawline...you got the right one mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell she is growing knighty! Love her markings and jawline...you got the right one mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I got her from a breeder who has show dogs and guard dogs, so they select carefully 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Taking a nap after a nice walk around the neighborhood. I'm loving the jubilee bracelet. First time wearing it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Knightrider. Good luck with the pup. She comes from good lines. I hope you train her for protection. Rewarding experience


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Welcome back home, Nina! @NocturnalWatch

So glad to read that you're doing so well!


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Earthbound said:


> View attachment 13575131


Had to look twice at that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Almost cost me my sapphire crystal!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Earthbound said:


> View attachment 13575131


Great pic!!
It's a definite double look

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just enjoying the sun and a bit of play, welcome change for max and sal from farm jobs..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunday, Poppy chillin':


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Sunday, Poppy chillin':
> 
> View attachment 13576767
> 
> ...


She's so beautiful!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Changed from bracelet to Maratac strap after, I don't know exactly, 2 months???









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> She's so beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Definitely a big part of my life!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Changed from bracelet to Maratac strap after, I don't know exactly, 2 months???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny picture! It appears as though your thumb is in her left eye. I'm sure it's merely a matter of perspective and camera angle.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> Funny picture! It appears as though your thumb is in her left eye. I'm sure it's merely a matter of perspective and camera angle.


 It's just perspective, of course.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Earthbound said:


> View attachment 13575131


 You said a noon walk!


----------



## nglasi98 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> You said a noon walk!











I'll get my coat...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi will only sit still for one photo at a time ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13588323


Sooo cute, sleep like an angel!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Sleepy doggy and diver









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Out for a walk.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina is finally with her friends! She's well, new skin is growing slowly, she just have some problems with getting up and jumping and walking due to injured cervical spine, but it's not too bad. Vet says that it is better not to try surgery. Because of her age and complication, she probably wouldn't survive. But, we are really happy to see her walking around, wagging tail and cuddling.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is finally with her friends! She's well, new skin is growing slowly, she just have some problems with getting up and jumping and walking due to injured cervical spine, but it's not too bad. Vet says that it is better not to try surgery. Because of her age and complication, she probably wouldn't survive. But, we are really happy to see her walking around, wagging tail and cuddling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurray!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is finally with her friends! She's well, new skin is growing slowly, she just have some problems with getting up and jumping and walking due to injured cervical spine, but it's not too bad. Vet says that it is better not to try surgery. Because of her age and complication, she probably wouldn't survive. But, we are really happy to see her walking around, wagging tail and cuddling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody great news! Happy for you all...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody great news! Happy for you all...
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...kicking back on the shacks lawn chewing every tennis ball that has lobbed in from each other side of us.
I must have bought 2 dozen balls and chucked them over,when we leave and then the recycling begins...
Have a top day..fellow animal crazies








Forgot my watch!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Earthbound said:


> View attachment 13575131


I initially thought that vicious beast tore your arm off!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Just realized I had this off the bow shot.









Details: Doggie is Boss a German Shepherd just shy of 14 years old - watch, guess that one - river, my favorite here in Alaska. Boat - 18.5 foot ATEC Sockeye Tunnel Hull with 90 hp Honda jet. Sticker on console? One of many but it's the one you can see. Tag Heuer has been the official timekeeping device for Life On The Line for a long time 

BTW, you can't tell from the picture but we were traveling about 30 mph there.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ard said:


> Just realized I had this off the bow shot.
> 
> View attachment 13591079
> 
> ...


Fantastic post...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is finally with her friends! She's well, new skin is growing slowly, she just have some problems with getting up and jumping and walking due to injured cervical spine, but it's not too bad. Vet says that it is better not to try surgery. Because of her age and complication, she probably wouldn't survive. But, we are really happy to see her walking around, wagging tail and cuddling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been away from this thread for far too long. Loving that Nina is back with the squad! (Apropos of nothing, this thread is really making me want to get another dog.)


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Ard said:


> Just realized I had this off the bow shot.
> 
> View attachment 13591079
> 
> ...


I've got to say, I'm impressed that you managed to frame such a great shot while steering the boat. (Way to make the rest of us look bad.)


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Ard said:


> Just realized I had this off the bow shot.
> 
> View attachment 13591079
> 
> ...


I've got to say, I'm impressed that you managed to frame such a great shot while steering the boat. (Way to make the rest of us look bad.)


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is finally with her friends! She's well, new skin is growing slowly, she just have some problems with getting up and jumping and walking due to injured cervical spine, but it's not too bad. Vet says that it is better not to try surgery. Because of her age and complication, she probably wouldn't survive. But, we are really happy to see her walking around, wagging tail and cuddling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just made the best thread on WUS even better. Thank you for sharing Nina with us!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy 5 months old:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy 5 months old:
> 
> View attachment 13592117
> 
> ...


Ears are up!! ..sitting up!!
She is travelling nicely Knighty..
Top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Ears are up!! ..sitting up!!
> She is travelling nicely Knighty..
> Top stuff mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dave. I'm loving every minute with her. She's getting really strong now..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks, Dave. I'm loving every minute with her. She's getting really strong now..


Her markings are fantastic Knighty, is her mouth dark inside to match her nose through jawline?
I love her, she reminds me so much of a couple of my great dogs in the past...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Her markings are fantastic Knighty, is her mouth dark inside to match her nose through jawline?
> I love her, she reminds me so much of a couple of my great dogs in the past...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, from what I've seen. 
Will take her for a nice long walk today. One of my favourite passtimes:-!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

GMBarbakoff said:


> Been away from this thread for far too long. Loving that Nina is back with the squad! (Apropos of nothing, this thread is really making me want to get another dog.)


Get one! I'm sure you will not regret!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13592973


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

If you give me a minute I'll figure out how to cover the entire watch with my jowls.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13595185
> View attachment 13595187


I didn't see him/her until now!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I didn't see him/her until now!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Charles says, "Hi!"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles says, "Hi!"
> View attachment 13595197
> View attachment 13595201


Hi Charles! You're such a beautiful, great boy!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Our Ms Rubbles with Sandoz on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Noticed Teddy motionless as I ate breakfast sausage, switched to my diver and worked out a modeling fee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway GMT Tactical and Churchill. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Doggies;

Floyd & Poppy hooning about








Charlie in the sun & seaweed








Nearly forgot, the diver...
View attachment 11AD746C-2B16-4B76-A0D0-A24D2786A4AD.jpg


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Doggies;
> 
> Floyd & Poppy hooning about
> View attachment 13596549
> ...


Last pic is great, but first 3 are not visible.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

He wasn't very amused

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Doggies;
> 
> Floyd & Poppy hooning about
> View attachment 13596585
> ...


How fast are those 2 going Snag!
Mach 2 I reckon!!
Pic of Max and Sal
After their morning.grass surf following ute...
They are fast and can keep a speed up for hours in heat and dust...but will never catch those 2 of yours...unless they take a tumble.floyd and poppy in full flight awesome pic...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Had a great weekend with my son. He had fun playing in the water. Also here is a pic of my 173 on my new nato strap acquisition.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

70km/hr couch potato. And a German diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Last pic is great, but first 3 are not visible.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Think I fixed that.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> How fast are those 2 going Snag!
> Mach 2 I reckon!!
> Pic of Max and Sal
> After their morning.grass surf following ute...
> They are fast and can keep a speed up for hours in heat and dust...but will never catch those 2 of yours...unless they take a tumble.floyd and poppy in full flight awesome pic...Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, they're fast when they go for it, but they don't have much stamina. The spaniel will run all day, but the lurchers not so much.

_lurchˈer noun
A dog with a distinct cross of greyhound, esp a cross of greyhound and collie
_
Sometimes I think Poppy & Floyd are greyhound crossed with cushion - so much sofa-surfing!






View attachment 13597409


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes, they're fast when they go for it, but they don't have much stamina. The spaniel will run all day, but the lurchers not so much.
> 
> _lurchˈer noun
> A dog with a distinct cross of greyhound, esp a cross of greyhound and collie
> ...


So love this thread...the " lurchers" are bloody wags for sure

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Think I fixed that.


Yes you did.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good morning! Licking time !









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wags is right mate.










Hands down the weirdest dog iv ever owned.










Even at the local pub she refuses to sit on the ground. Iv tried telling her she's a large breed... it fell on deaf ears.










She's good company though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Snoozing with the shark.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Another pleasant day here, another coffee stop during our walks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dualmonitors said:


> Another pleasant day here, another coffee stop during our walks.


Booties?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> Another pleasant day here, another coffee stop during our walks.


Is it same breed like @Bandodds360 has?

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Booties?


Yes to booties. Reason:

He developed ingrown hair (!) between his toes which caused painful and bloody furuncles, which look similar to bloody cysts (bubbles). Very unfortunate.

Finally, after several doctors, I found an experienced dermatologist who knew exactly what he's doing, and after months of care, pills, creams, medicated paw baths, he's now a lot better.

The booties are temporary (even during nice weather) so he may fully heal before being subjected to grit and what not which may aggravate his healing.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Is it same breed like @Bandodds360 has?
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


I believe @Bandodds360 has a greyhound, roughly double the weight of my dog - he's a whippet!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> Yes to booties. Reason:
> 
> He developed ingrown hair (!) between his toes which caused painful and bloody furuncles, which look similar to bloody cysts (bubbles). Very unfortunate.
> 
> ...


Great news that he is going better! Fingers crossed for even faster healing!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> I believe @Bandodds360 has a greyhound, roughly double the weight of my dog - he's a whippet!


They have so similar heads and faces, so it's easy to make mistake just by looking at pictures.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dualmonitors said:


> Yes to booties. Reason:
> 
> He developed ingrown hair (!) between his toes which caused painful and bloody furuncles, which look similar to bloody cysts (bubbles). Very unfortunate.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got his back and are taking great care of him. Fingers crossed those bloody furuncles are history very soon.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> They have so *similar heads and faces*, so it's easy to make mistake just by looking at pictures.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


@NocturnalWatch:

Similar? Haha. Maybe identical? 

Yes, they look virtually the same, except for the size.

It's almost as though you have a copying machine and you scaled the look up a little (for the greyhound), or you scaled the look down a little (for the whippet).

Hahaha!

Btw, there is a third size, the smallest of the three, which is the Italian Greyhound (IG). The IG is half the size of a whippet!

Interestingly, the middle size, the whippet, has a name that doesn't contain the word greyhound. Strange, while the other two sizes do contain the word greyhound.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wags is right mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Bendodds360:

You are so fortunate that you live in an area where the food establishments are dog friendly. Here, they are definitely not.

I wish I could bring my whippet to more places, but, alas, it's not the way this city runs.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

She goes everywhere with me. There are only a few restaurants that don't allow dogs, and I understand that. But most casual places don't even blink when she walks in.










A different brewery, up on the couch with me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

Parsival said:


> Had a great weekend with my son. He had fun playing in the water. Also here is a pic of my 173 on my new nato strap acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice shots


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Haven't checked in for a while, so really glad to see Nina doing well!

---------------

Kilo having her brekkie after her morning romp - rice and tuna today - always found it funny how her tail uncurls the more she eats, almost like a gas gauge showing how full she is!

Of course, not that full that she can't stare at me wanting a treat!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Churchill looks cool
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Churchill IS cool


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

German! 3H!


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

My boy. Sigmund Hanz affectionately called "Sig"

He's almost 2. First ever GSD, and he's incredible. Not sure I could have another breed now.

Always has my back.

















Being a good boy on his "furminator" perch...haha.









Watching my back as I work


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Boo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Trifecta! Doggie  Diver and Brew!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Saturday Poppy fun:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Peek-a-boo! lol









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good morning! Morning group chase and jogging is ower. It's cuddle time now









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice pics! I suppose not taken with Smartphone? Or I'm wrong?

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Very nice pics! I suppose not taken with Smartphone? Or I'm wrong?
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, and was taken with my 4 year old HTC smartphone.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks, and was taken with my 4 year old HTC smartphone.


Wow! Great shots. I've 1,5y old LG G6 that, allegedly, have good camera, and can't get so nice pics. Although, I didn't try to make them better using some kind of software.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I think Higgins prefers bones over the M31


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I finally got Molly to slow down. I'm working on Sasha:









View attachment 13615345


View attachment 13615351


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

definitely not a diver but certainly a tired dog.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

My Scottish Terrier, Duncan. There is another one running around here just like him.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Prepping for "night watch" with Churchill. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

ZUZ!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 13627053


Great pic!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah... It looks like your dog don't want you to liik at the watch instead of him/her


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> Yeah... It looks like your dog don't want you to liik at the watch instead of him/her


That's pretty much spot on. She's a pampered diva who often demands to be the center of attention.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Didn't have time to put my diver, sorry. It's impossible to handle 3 in same time, so they are on the leashes (pretty chewed as you can see). Nina is great, as you can see. Her wounds on the belly and neck are fully healed, and on her back more than 60% new skin is grown . She's eating like a wolf, and already argue with others . Now I'm going to walk second group of 3. It's already dark to take pics of other 3, but believe me, it's not a easy task to walk 6 dogs .









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Great to see Nina and hear that she is doing so well, good work 



NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't have time to put my diver, sorry. It's impossible to handle 3 in same time, so they are on the leashes (pretty chewed as you can see). Nina is great, as you can see. Her wounds on the belly and neck are fully healed, and on her back more than 60% new skin is grown . She's eating like a wolf, and already argue with others . Now I'm going to walk second group of 3. It's already dark to take pics of other 3, but believe me, it's not a easy task to walk 6 dogs .
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Great to see Nina and hear that she is doing so well, good work


Thanks! How are Floyd & Poppy & Charlie? Greatings from Nina, Miha, Medo (), Divna, Rezo, Mammy and me!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

They're all fine thanks, Sprocket too!























NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks! How are Floyd & Poppy & Charlie? Greatings from Nina, Miha, Medo (), Divna, Rezo, Mammy and me!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> They're all fine thanks, Sprocket too!
> 
> View attachment 13629995
> View attachment 13629999
> View attachment 13630011


They are great! Sorry, I forgot Sprocket! 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Great to see Nina is doing well....Kilo says "Hi"....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko and Akita


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dualmonitors said:


> ZUZ!


Looks good in a turtleneck... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy thinking about the brave men and women who gave their lives during the World Wars:


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Banana!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Zero degrees and foggy on Kilos morning walk, so no off leash squirrel sport!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dup post


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Yesterday










Today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diving thru the woods again with the pooch.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

The girls are sleeping while I'm watching the two teams I hate the most


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fog is gone, leash is off, squirrels beware!.....still the violet ocean....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really? Still double posting?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing beats a ride in a ute!
Have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo-gigi (Sep 26, 2018)

kamonjj said:


>


and



Paul Ramon said:


> I think Higgins prefers bones over the M31
> 
> View attachment 13614825
> 
> ...


BOXERS!!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bravo-gigi said:


> BOXERS!!


We love our boxers! I think they are some of the best dogs. I know I'm biased.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

kamonjj said:


> We love our boxers! I think they are some of the best dogs. I know I'm biased.


All dogs are great. All animals are great. Not all people are great (in fact, minority is great).

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

The Retriever at rest!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 13640907
> 
> 
> The Retriever at rest!


Golden girl!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bored cattle dogs...had 2 hours running this morning, now are ticked off in office!
Like owner....have a good one fellow animal crazies
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Sternzeit!


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Honestly, sometimes I forget to look at the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> All dogs are great. All animals are great. Not all people are great (in fact, minority is great).
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Haha true that.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Picked up a glowing collar for the night walks since it gets dark so early now. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

No Diver...just a new Portuguese Water Dog 'puppy'... 5mos. 👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

RLC said:


> No Diver...just a new Portuguese Water Dog 'puppy'... 5mos.
> 
> Bob


Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> Congrats! Looks great!


Thank's...we lost our "Fado" last July 4th. 😔
'Come on, we got fish 'ta catch"

And "Pirate" came aboard Aug 6th. ☠
Pirate in training. 👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

RLC said:


> No Diver...just a new Portuguese Water Dog 'puppy'... 5mos.
> 
> Bob


Congrats on the new addition. Beautiful dog!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> Thank's...we lost our "Fado" last July 4th.
> 'Come on, we got fish 'ta catch"
> 
> And "Pirate" came aboard Aug 6th.
> ...


Looks like" Pirate "is as keen as mustard to keep you in fun...
sorry your other best mate "Fado" moved upstairs...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rambo love snow 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy:


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Long walk with Bodhi today



















Playing with my phone's editing software and added some fake snow :-d









Another shot with thee glowing collar taken last night in the rain


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Long walk with Bodhi today


Floyd & my SUN say "Hi!".


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SUN023








G Force


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capeland XXL and Churchill.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like Higgins is thinking "hey, today's not the 31st!"


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Balling with the pup.....Skindiver 2 and Kilo the werewolf!













Coat is blowing out right now, so looking a little yakish!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy, 6 months old:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy, 6 months old:
> 
> View attachment 13686639


Ears are up Knighty, Poppy is looking great mate


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Ears are up Knighty, Poppy is looking great mate


Thanks, Dave. Yea, the ears still flop, but it shows when she's paying attention 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Thanks, Dave. Yea, the ears still flop, but it shows when she's paying attention
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Needs to chomp more.....

Kilo made extra effort when she was a pup - eat drywall, an end table and a coffee table!

Although her ears never really flopped.....

kilo at 8 weeks









Much furniture later.....3months









And at 3yrs, doesn't chew anymore thank god!









I am Batman,


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Needs to chomp more.....
> 
> Kilo made extra effort when she was a pup - eat drywall, an end table and a coffee table!
> 
> ...


 *2018 F74 Post of the Year*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have some good news about Nina! Just got message from vet: Nina is 80% better! Bacterial infection stopped! She's got Resistent Escherichia Coli, resistent to 13 different antibiotics. Luckily, vet clinic found 2 sorts of antibiotics that works and now Nina needs few days to recover (she's eating and drinking normally and she's a bit more lively), and then last difficult step - anesthesia and skin transplantation. Hopefully she will endure anesthesia and wake up (she's old lady, at the end). Please be with us and keep fingers crossed for Nina!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk





GoodLord said:


> *2018 F74 Post of the Year*


 NO doubt Kilo was an adorable ball of fur but THIS was the F74 P.O.t.Y...
How is Nina doing by the way?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> NO doubt Kilo was an adorable ball of fur but THIS was the F74 P.O.t.Y...
> How is Nina doing by the way?


Thanks for asking. Nina is great. Wounds are completely closed now, healed, new skin starts to get proper darker color and fur starts slowly to grow. Only consequence that she has is that, due to injured cervical vertebra, she is bit weak on her front legs. Can't jump anymore or run fast, but it's OK. When we look back, how bad it was, how dangerously close she was to die, we are so happy now seeing her arguing with our other furry family members, wagging tail, following us around... Happy, happy, happy. That's all I can say!

Almost forgot: thank you, and thanks everyone else for support, good wishes and prayers! We all love you!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

And here she is today with some of her friends









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zachy and Coco making a rare appearance...oh and the Zelos Mako...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> And here she is today with some of her friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The awesome foursome...team "Nina"

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> The awesome foursome...team "Nina"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


2 are missing. Medo (eng. Bear) and Miha are sleeping. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 2 are missing. Medo (eng. Bear) and Miha are sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


The "brat pack"?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> The "brat pack"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah. It's quite cold (-1°C/30°F), so they come out from their room in basement just for a few minutes to go to "toilet" (backyard) and then run back. Others are more often outside, especially when I'm out with them. Then I miss another pair of hands to cuddle with them all at the same time. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diver








Doggies








View attachment 08D7BF80-85B2-421F-8C27-E1BF20613D72.jpg


Diver - furry kind


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Diver
> View attachment 13695881
> 
> 
> ...


Dog paradise Snag! Great pics mate of your gang in their "back yard...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...rain last night so big grass surf session this morning.
Wouldn't blow a candle out 5 mins afterwards....
Have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy, feeling sorry for herself after a walk and feed..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly. The duc household #3 Aussie. I wouldn't exactly call her a devil...

















When she was a little angel:


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Aussie's Rule...

Rainbow, deaf adopted rescue, now living in the Adirondacks...:-!


Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Little cuddler


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

4 Aussies.....have a top day fellow animal crazies...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

LSD









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Tuesday morning with SKX007 and couple of our hairy family members.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13711443


Come on Higgins..what's Paul's plan?..
He's a bonza mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Morning walk with Parker and the Karlskrona.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2 bored dogs about to go for a run...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Stop messing about amd give me my breakfast!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Come on Higgins..what's Paul's plan?..
> He's a bonza mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Higgins says "back atcha Dave!" 
All these pooches eyes sure do the talking don't they?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins says "back atcha Dave!"
> All these pooches eyes sure do the talking don't they?


From their eyes through bark, growl and wag....its nigh impossible not to know what they are thinking.
Higgins has got you pinned mate!! Hes getting square for all the watches he wears on his head!!
Great fun...watches definitely are way back in 2nd place to all the different " best mates" posted up here!!
The best thread on WUS imho, by a country mile....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Charles hard at it @ 60˚N.









Poppy too.









Life is good. Have a great weekend Droogs.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Grass surfin and rain!
House smells of wet dog happiness









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy asking for lunch...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Rocko checking out my new Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Pitguy said:


> Rocko checking out my new Squale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rocko seems to be really interested in your new watch! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like they are getting bored with this one, time to buy something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ohh... I would recommend you to hold some dog-treats in your hand... I'll bet, that they would be sooo interested if they spot it.. (of course your watch)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Pitguy said:


> Looks like they are getting bored with this one, time to buy something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah, something new, but you must absolutely ask for their opinions!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

jbsutta said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, Love the bezel combo


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Orient Yellow Mako... I haven't seen it since...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My dog. And my diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally some Sun! Out for a walk with Bodhi.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

obsidian said:


> Orient Yellow Mako... I haven't seen it since...


Arn't they great little dogs?...?





Bob
??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> Arn't they great little dogs?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny, I'm not showing Max and Sal that one though Bob...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

It's 2:20AM, woke up and looked at WUS... Man, I can't continue sleeping now! This made me laugh so much! 


RLC said:


> Arn't they great little dogs?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mommy and Nina. Couldn't resist those eyes saying 'Let us in, let us in please '









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

About to take Poppy for a nice long walk..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> About to take Poppy for a nice long walk..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is growing knighty..she will be prowling on guard at night soon...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She is growing knighty..she will be prowling on guard at night soon...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes friend. Still a bit young, so she sleeps in the kennel. They grow in size until they're 2, right?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Yes friend. Still a bit young, so she sleeps in the kennel. They grow in size until they're 2, right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I believe she will develop well past 2...she gets heaps of exercise and the discipline of rest via her kennel....
I'm just keen to hear the screaming when some clown comes in uninvited....not a breed that shies away from being your best mate...the 2 shepherds I had were phenomenal, but couldn't handle our scrub/ paralysis ticks...awesome breed

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment D73204DA-099A-4B64-B837-4BCA02A723EA.jpg


View attachment 197FEAA6-9330-4192-9DED-BF85EB0CE028.jpeg


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Doggies


























Diver


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Doggies
> View attachment 13741509
> View attachment 13741513
> View attachment 13741517
> ...


They look so happy Snagg! It's great when you can let your dogs run freely, knowing they will come back. We have tried that with our dogs too, and ended up driving and walking around for 2 hours to find two of them. We were so scared that we will never find them again so that now we walk around only with leashes. They are free to run only in our backyard, and that make us so unhappy. But it's better than loosing them...

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> They look so happy Snagg! It's great when you can let your dogs run freely, knowing they will come back. We have tried that with our dogs too, and ended up driving and walking around for 2 hours to find two of them. We were so scared that we will never find them again so that now we walk around only with leashes. They are free to run only in our backyard, and that make us so unhappy. But it's better than loosing them...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Yep, agree with this. At the moment anyway as Poppy is still quite young, I'll wait before I risk her running off..
Long training lead for her at the moment!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Yep, agree with this. At the moment anyway as Poppy is still quite young, I'll wait before I risk her running off..
> Long training lead for her at the moment!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, you're right. Issue with our doggies is that they are all saved from the streets. They were abanded and who knows how long they were stray dogs. Also, it's questionable if they were trained at all before they got abanded, and it's not easy to train such dogs, especially when you need to handle 6 of them.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Parker, a professional paper bag shredder and cardboard box chomper, sharpening up his skills before the big day.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We hate firecrackers!!! Merry Christmas to everyone!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Walking off that Honeybaked ham. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13739589
> 
> 
> View attachment 13739593
> ...


Snag...ive been looking at your pictures ...where is our 4th best friend when the other 3 are running flat bat??
I love the way the wolfhoundish weapon crosses over to not let the grey rocket past with tail gunner leading at the back!!
Those dogs are such a good odd bunch..!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

marlowe55 said:


> Parker, a professional paper bag shredder and cardboard box chomper, sharpening up his skills before the big day.
> 
> View attachment 13742875


Parker is a bloody wag mate!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No doggies, just diver after midnight. SKX007








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not a diver


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Not a diver, and there wasn't supposed to be a doggie in shot. Then Sprocky appeared stage-right...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DP


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Snag...ive been looking at your pictures ...where is our 4th best friend when the other 3 are running flat bat??
> I love the way the wolfhoundish weapon crosses over to not let the grey rocket past with tail gunner leading at the back!!
> Those dogs are such a good odd bunch..!!
> Dave


Sprocket is normally off doing spaniel stuff; scurrying around fencelines/hedgerows attempting to flush things out.






He's a loner. Wouldn't be able to keep up with the long-dogs either. Charlie tries, but the spaniel in him means he's always bringing up the rear, mad as a brush too. Mind you, Sprocket can run all day, the lurchers not so much; great speed and very graceful, but not endurance athletes.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo last night, on the couch after to much turkey....and then today, with my SBDX021 wondering where the turkey is!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Firecrackers again, so another night sleeping with my two chicken-doggies. It's 1:10AM, and I'm still awake 'cos don't have enough space on sofa for comfy sleep. Well, I'll take that. Important is that they feel safe and sleep like angels. I'll sleep during the day a bit. Kisses and licking to you from Mommy and Miha, greatings from me!





















Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Double post


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max just flipped Sal over for a quick "whose the boss"...
I wish.i could do the audio on my wife telling them to take it "outside"









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

It's doggone good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Raining here on the wet coast.....Kilo and the PO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040 and an improvised meal in the wood 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Another night with Mommy. Firecrackers again...








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nothing like a walk in the park with my buddy.  Soarway 43 and my mongrel.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Save the Pooch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Early, frosty walk with my four legged Xmas tree.....funny, but her head is so dark, with her LED collar on she looks "headless"!

-1, but still no snow!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy New Year dog friends!

Poppy recovering from an ear infection, about to receive her first treat of the new year..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Happy New Year dog friends!
> 
> Poppy recovering from an ear infection, about to receive her first treat of the new year..
> 
> View attachment 13763765


Happy New Year to you and Poppy, and to all animal friends! Hope she will be better soon, knightRider!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Happy New Year to you and Poppy, and to all animal friends! Hope she will be better soon, knightRider!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the first illness she's had, so I was a bit worried, but vet said it should be okay with medication.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy new year


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 13772729


What 'brand' of fur is that?😘
Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Max, our Great Pyrenees


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My Max and Sal...morning dip...
Have a top day fellow animal crazies....
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> My Max and Sal...morning dip...
> Have a top day fellow animal crazies....
> Dave
> 
> ...


Lucky you and doggies, you have summer 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks mate...it is boiling here

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey, Bob. He's a goldendoodle.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Treat time..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Treat time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's her ear Knighty? Cleaned up okay

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> How's her ear Knighty? Cleaned up okay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yea, in good shape thanks, Dave.
Funny how attached we become to our furry friends.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Yea, in good shape thanks, Dave.
> Funny how attached we become to our furry friends.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


We would be lost without them mate....for sure!!
Poppy is going leaps and bounds mate...very solid mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday guys...have a good one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13783065
> View attachment 13783071
> View attachment 13783073


Great pictures Snagg! Always enjoying in your posts and pics!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Afternoon napping with our blind and semi-deaf Grandpa Bear 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13783065
> View attachment 13783071
> View attachment 13783073


Where the 2 lurchers going too fast for a pic Snag?

All the best mate 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Where the 2 lurchers going too fast for a pic Snag?
> 
> All the best mate
> Dave
> ...


Poppy and Floyd were being given an on-lead walk by my Wife as they were both limping. Must've strained something while hooning around. Got to protect them from themselves sometimes. All good now though.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy and Floyd were being given an on-lead walk by my Wife as they were both limping. Must've strained something while hooning around. Got to protect them from themselves sometimes. All good now though.


One of the risks associated with breaking the sound barrier, I reckon

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dog Heaven...a ute.....
.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Dog Heaven...a ute.....
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Big smiles all around!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Big smiles all around!


Hey Paul, wheres Higgins?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Paul, wheres Higgins?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


He ran sprints with me today, a tired pooch is a good pooch lol !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> He ran sprints with me today, a tired pooch is a good pooch lol !
> 
> View attachment 13785469


Ha..I cant run fast enough to tire my dogs...100 meters downhill hill is my best...the ute is my legs for them...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha..I cant run fast enough to tire my dogs...100 meters downhill hill is my best...the ute is my legs for them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hey that works Dave, and you can cool off with a cold bevy while you're at it !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Hey that works Dave, and you can cool off with a cold bevy while you're at it !


One day mate...we will all get together for a fair few frosties!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dags






Dozing Diver


















Da watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pre-walk snooze with a Scurfa


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> One of the risks associated with breaking the sound barrier, I reckon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's true. My greyhound is edging 8. And she's as fast as she was when she was three... but her bones and joints don't recover as quickly. Off leash burn time has to be limited. (Thank god for pet insurance!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha..I cant run fast enough to tire my dogs...100 meters downhill hill is my best...the ute is my legs for them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yep...try water.🚣🏾.♂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> Yep...try water..
> 
> Bob


Bloody hell, those are great pics Bob...I remember your pic with your old mate steaming upstream with you...the airborne shot of your other mate..is a true dog glee pic!
Keep them coming mate 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell, those are great pics Bob...I remember your pic with your old mate steaming upstream with you...the airborne shot of your other mate..is a true dog glee pic!
> Keep them coming mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


D&S

The airborne photo was 'Bo' our first Portuguese Water Dog...that pic was taken Summer '89.
It ended up on the cover of the Breed Magazine in '91.👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> D&S
> 
> The airborne photo was 'Bo' our first Portuguese Water Dog...that pic was taken Summer '89.
> It ended up on the cover of the Breed Magazine in '91.
> ...


Being on the cover looks well deserved! You can just see what a character he had....all the good attributes out of being a bit of a wag..
.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Being on the cover looks well deserved! You can just see what a character he had....all the good attributes out of being a bit of a wag..
> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


He flew thru the 4 levels of our breed water trials in 3 events. 🇵🇹

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It must of been a lot of fun on team "Bo"...top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trapped in the kitchen with the werewolf while our siding and gutters are cleaned......















And yes, she has more toys than the equivalent aged hooman child!


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cooper and the Tudor.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I realize this a doggy/diver thread and my little buddy might not fit in so well. If you knew him in person though you would change your mind, he fetches and behaves just like a canine. Ask Dave he knows about these Manx cats.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I realize this a doggy/diver thread and my little buddy might not fit in so well. If you knew him in person though you would change your mind, he fetches and behaves just like a canine. Ask Dave he knows about these Manx cats.


Ha Spun,
I reckon he thinks he's a dog that can use the fridge water dispenser .....
Our "bobtail' owns the sheds on the farm..hes a shadow

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal..cooling off...doxa covered in dog spit..they love it










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#ItsADogsLife #LuckyDog #RescueDog #LifeIsGood #RubblesTheWonderDog










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Our Labrador lady Divna (and Darian peeking). She likes to lick hands. Always. Endlessly. Luckily face not so much . She's goofiest of them all. Loves all: people, other dogs and cats.















Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

That's the spot...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No diver today, just friendly greatings from Team Nina! 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

MM300 homage while out exploring a new park with Bodhi this morning.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Best dog ever


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So blood "glarey" on the dock...need some dog sunnies!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

About to take pops for a Sunday morning walk..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

kamonjj said:


>


What a look  'What are you doing?'

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

You look'n at me or that stupid watch?😂


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ hahaha he’s quite the character


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky doubts the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage qualifies as a serious «.diver.» ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

double post


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Normsky doubts the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage qualifies as a serious «.diver.» ...
> 
> View attachment 13818681


So serious


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Can't take my place on sofa 'cos it's already bussy. Medo () don't care too much about my watch...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

RedFroggy said:


> Normsky doubts the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage qualifies as a serious «.diver.» ...
> 
> View attachment 13818681


Amazing ...what a shot!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Franklin says hello!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Little Emma


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Took my daughter and doggo for an afternoon park visit. We got some relief from the heat in Sydney today.



















Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Took my daughter and doggo for an afternoon park visit. We got some relief from the heat in Sydney today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic Ben,
Your daughter looks like she is keeping you and your 4 legged mate on your toes!!
That's quite a Chunk on your wrist .the red second hand in that big chunk and the fit looks grouse mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Great pic Ben,
> Your daughter looks like she is keeping you and your 4 legged mate on your toes!!
> That's quite a Chunk on your wrist .the red second hand in that big chunk and the fit looks grouse mate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Don't know if it's a forever watch. But I jagged it at a good price and it's a bit of fun for summer!

Oh. And my greyhound is much easier to look after than my daughter...

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal....couldn't catch it in pic,but they are checking out a bloody big red belly black on the other side....
Sal has to learn not to take her eye off the danger










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal....couldn't catch it in pic,but they are checking out a bloody big red belly black on the other side....
> Sal has to learn not to take her eye off the danger
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if our mates here no what a red belly black is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wonder if our mates here no what a red belly black is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.

In fact we need a comprehensive glossary of all Aussie terms.

I love hearing you gents go back and forth


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wonder if our mates here no what a red belly black is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the pictures I'm guessing a fish or a snake?


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Meet Jack Jack









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wonder if our mates here no what a red belly black is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ben,
I reckon some will for sure..but as you know it's the sleeker most beautiful black and red belly venomous snake...normally will not be a aggressor unless cornered or provoked...unlike our fantastic taipans eastern browns( twice those bastards have bitten me) and our death adders and bandy bandies to name a few!!
Sal gets confused cause we pull our carpet pythons out of harm's way...but dont with the others
Antivenom free for us...$1500 for our dogs...but worth every cent.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Ben,
> I reckon some will for sure..but as you know it's the sleeker most beautiful black and red belly venomous snake...normally will not be a aggressor unless cornered or provoked...unlike our fantastic taipans eastern browns( twice those bastards have bitten me) and our death adders and bandy bandies to name a few!!
> Sal gets confused cause we pull our carpet pythons out of harm's way...but dont with the others
> Antivenom free for us...$1500 for our dogs...but worth every cent.
> ...


Yep. Small price to pay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yep. Small price to pay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's the thing about this thread...everyone would clean out their watches to pay for their pets well being..as long as it's a chance of a good outcome for them..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> That's the thing about this thread...everyone would clean out their watches to pay for their pets well being..as long as it's a chance of a good outcome for them..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yup. My hound is off to the vet to have a lump removed from her gum and have a biopsy done on Tuesday. Lots of people would just leave it and see what happens...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. My hound is off to the vet to have a lump removed from her gum and have a biopsy done on Tuesday. Lots of people would just leave it and see what happens...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not any of our crew though...
Sending good vibes your way mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fingers crossed mate. Lost my last black lab to the same thing. She was 8 as well. So we’re all a bit sheepish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Fingers crossed mate. Lost my last black lab to the same thing. She was 8 as well. So we're all a bit sheepish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. My hound is off to the vet to have a lump removed from her gum and have a biopsy done on Tuesday. Lots of people would just leave it and see what happens...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. We all are with you and your dog!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you and your hound.



Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. My hound is off to the vet to have a lump removed from her gum and have a biopsy done on Tuesday. Lots of people would just leave it and see what happens...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. My hound is off to the vet to have a lump removed from her gum and have a biopsy done on Tuesday. Lots of people would just leave it and see what happens...


I feel for you & Cross fingers all will be ok !!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. I’ll keep you posted. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Willow! She loves the snow.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

^😂
Whats the big idea...they can't see me. 🐕


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's a little bleak outside.









I caught the old one (Sasha) pulling rank on the little (Molly). As soon as I snapped this picture they bolted.









Not exactly a diver, but on the wrist today:


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rudi K said:


> Willow! She loves the snow.
> 
> View attachment 13831915


Dang she looks just like my girl. Gonna have to snap a watch pic with her.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy walkies time..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo back from her walk and lounging on the deck.....

As it cools off, she spends more time outside.....praying for snow probably, as we have not had any yet, and she LOVES it!









This pic is from Feb 2018.....she would sleep in it if I let her!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

She's growing fast! 


knightRider said:


> Poppy walkies time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> She's growing fast!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Yes. Very intelligent also, plays tricks with the family!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers roaching/sofa-surfing.



















Tuna-lite


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not quite a diver but it is water resistant :-d

Bodhi doesn't want me to take any more wrist shots.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Bert was more interested in determining if there was food in my hand. There was not. That ended his interest in the exercise.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Daisy-and a diver.

Thanks for the kind words. She's off for day surgery tomorrow. Fingers crossed the old girl has a few years left 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Not quite a diver but it is water resistant :-d
> 
> Bodhi doesn't want me to take any more wrist shots.


I know you always want what you don't have... but as I cook in the Australian sun, your snow looks very inviting. I don't think daisy would like it somehow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

That's Pablo









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Daisy-and a diver.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. She's off for day surgery tomorrow. Fingers crossed the old girl has a few years left
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck to Daisy! Hope all goes well

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. She's off for day surgery tomorrow.


Is the surgery over? Do you know results already?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy standing in a chilly puddle for no good reason.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

When I walk my Aussies, it doesn't matter when, they all try their hardest to go splashing through whatever mud puddle or stream is nearby. When I let them off the leash at our lake house, right into the water they go.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

G-Shock with Bodhi in the snow. Toronto received a heck of a good snow dumping last night. It took me two and a half hours to shovel the drive way this morning.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

Photos to come, “bookmarking” thread by this post...

beautiful photos in preceding post!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13845537
> 
> 
> View attachment 13845541
> ...


Wow! Just wow! Beautiful pictures!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Can't take a sharp and good photo as Divna don't want to stop licking my hand. SKX007 again...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Snow diving only today...👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> Snow diving only today...


That is a rippa of a pic mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Freezing cold in Blighty!
Poppy about to have breakfast..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well his legs are too thin and he won't keep still long enough either.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As I look through this thread I realise why I like dogs so much more than people!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13854429
> View attachment 13854431
> 
> 
> Well his legs are too thin and he won't keep still long enough either.


He's a character Clive....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

He is, and the only reason he is sitting still is cos his ball is just out of shot!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> That is a rippa of a pic mate...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks ....this Polar Vortex stuff is for the birds...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fine...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Morning walk, before things get too hot.

Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Morning walk, before things get too hot.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pre-walk snooze while we listen to the snow pellets rattle against the conservatory roof @ 60°N.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Parker contemplating our first snow of the year.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mommy cuddling with me wearing SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

marlowe55 said:


> Parker contemplating our first snow of the year.
> 
> View attachment 13861455


Parker..is a dead set wag, I can just see him sussing it all out..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Parker..is a dead set wag, I can just see him sussing it all out..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


He is for sure.
Last nights snow fall brought on an hour long exploration of every inch of the yard, probably trying to figure out who messed up his turf.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post,.... because typing it once is never enough.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


>


Super sonic speed!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Went around to a friends place to catch up with him and his wife, have not seen them since school 40 plus years ago....there 2 beautiful labs...tails are weapons !!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> ...tails are weapons !!


 I can't agree more! Our Lab Divna has wonderful character. She loves everybody: people, other dogs, cats... But when she's wagging her tail, it's better to be away from it. So muscular and strong that almost hurts when she hits you with it.








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I can't agree more! Our Lab Divna has wonderful character. She loves everybody: people, other dogs, cats... But when she's wagging her tail, it's better to be away from it. So muscular and strong that almost hurts when she hits you with it.
> View attachment 13863365
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Not just labs, some German shepherds can "hit you for 6" 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Waiting inside with the tuna, while the Akita sits in the snow.....Kilo loves the snow, and she would spend all her time out in it if I let her!


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Little & large.


Irf said:


>


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

What a cutie!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

No worms...no problem..👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

They've been staring at a kooka for 2 stubbies...have a great weekend fellow animal crazies 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> They've been staring at a kooka for 2 stubbies...have a great weekend fellow animal crazies
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if they want to herd it or eat it. Enjoy those stubbiies Dave!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Wonder if they want to herd it or eat it. Enjoy those stubbiies Dave!


Gday Paul,
Very confident the latter!!
Kooka did a ram raid on their food bowls...one day mate we will have that coldie!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Go for a walk?









Can I go back to bed?


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kamonjj said:


>


Great shot....in the comfort zone

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Great shot....in the comfort zone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bubble on Boston.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

watermanxxl said:


> Bubble on Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot man!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

More snow, a happy dog and an Aquatico


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeping it cozy with the lab


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold, rainy and muddy day. Just a short outing in the back yard. Greetings from Nina, Medo, Darian, Mommy, Divna and Miha (she did not even want to get out of their room). Sorry, no diver today. I hope you will not blame me because of that 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

We got the pathology back on daisy's mouth tumor. It was benign. She doesn't seem to care, but we are all relieved.

Thanks for the well wishes guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> We got the pathology back on daisy's mouth tumor. It was benign. She doesn't seem to care, but we are all relieved.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank goodness for great news,...best wishes to you and Daisy.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> We got the pathology back on daisy's mouth tumor. It was benign. She doesn't seem to care, but we are all relieved.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeeeeaaaahh!!!! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Few more years left in the old hound.









Spending some quality time at the pub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Few more years left in the old hound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done team Daisy!!
Have a couple of coldies on that good news Ben..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max,Sal and Molly....chilling on the timber...bloody boiling up here!!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Max,Sal and Molly....chilling on the timber...bloody boiling up here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want to change climate zone with me?  We have Winter here in Europe.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Do you want to change climate zone with me?  We have Winter here in Europe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Yes....id regret it but id like to try it for a couple of weeks before i chickened out...if it gets below 18c here we reach for a windcheater!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes....id regret it but id like to try it for a couple of weeks before i chickened out...if it gets below 18c here we reach for a windcheater!


 At 18°C I'm still in t-shirt or maybe some light jacket. We have here sometimes temperatures below -15°C, but usually it hovers around 0°C (+/- few degrees) over the Winter.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

38 in Sydney today. Still warm at 11pm. 0 sounds inviting  

Thanks for the kind words all. 

Have a good night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey Dave, Higgins says c'mon up here and cool off. Stubbies are on us !


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

About -2c here in Western Canada.....more snow the last 2 days......Zelos and Akita on our morning romp, then back home for steaky breakfast and back on the couch for a nap!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

The big snooze after a romp through the snow. 
Two feet in two days tired us both out.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Hey Dave, Higgins says c'mon up here and cool off. Stubbies are on us !
> 
> View attachment 13886083


Sounds like a plan Higgins!!
Going to have upgrade my windcheater as it's my heaviest winter gear.
.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Guardians of the Galaxy  Nope, just sunbathing. Not a diver...just watch for working in the backyard.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Taking my best friend for a walk, 8 months old..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Enjoy the weekend Droogs


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Enjoy the weekend Droogs
> View attachment 13896125


Sorry for the off-topic, especially if I (for sadness) did not own a dog buddy yet...

But I see this new watch on your wrist. Nice to see another one. I'm quite pleased about the quality of it. Wish you much fun with it and to all of you, only the best to your 4-footed buddys 

I'll check this thread regularly, which always makes me smile


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo the Akita rolling in the snow....Bremont on the wrist....

Not technically a Diver, more a sport pilot......100m WR, timing bezel.....but as likely to get wet as any of my divers!

As in not!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Jack Jack time!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Best time of the week..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally sunny and warm (12°C) day, so we took a nice 3 round, 3 hour walk in the field (3x2 doggies).









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nina's back looks to be healing well


NocturnalWatch said:


> Finally sunny and warm (12°C) day, so we took a nice 3 round, 3 hour walk in the field (3x2 doggies).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Post-walk snoozies


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nina's back looks to be healing well;


She's fully healed, but fur doesn't grow on those places. Vet says most likely it never will, but hey, she's alive and kicking!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Post-walk snoozies
> View attachment 13899775
> View attachment 13899779
> View attachment 13899781
> View attachment 13899785


Pre-snooze snoozies for the lab.



















And wearing a Seaforth while she was at it


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bad hair day


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/old-dogs-4891883.html


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/old-dogs-4891883.html


Sorry mate..that the wheel is turning..I'm sure your old mate has had a great journey with you all..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxing with my 12 years old Lab









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bubble on Boston.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you find the watch??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Another sunny day, so fellows decided to dig some holes and ditch and lay some cables 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Shhh .. sleep time

Fun thread OP 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

That yearly trip to the vet for shots and a check up sure takes a lot out of a guy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Down the shack for king tide and stow a bit of gear before cyclone rolls in to RIP us up a bit in a few days









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A dreich day, but the hounds don't mind.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Down the shack for king tide and stow a bit of gear before cyclone rolls in to RIP us up a bit in a few days.
> 
> Hope that the ugly bits bypass you folks and that the worst you get is a bit of wind and rain.
> Best of luck!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Rufio0312 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very slightly modded turtle and Rufio the Shiba Inu!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

marlowe55 said:


> DaveandStu said:
> 
> 
> > Down the shack for king tide and stow a bit of gear before cyclone rolls in to RIP us up a bit in a few days.
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning briefing...
Have a top day fellow animal crazies...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning briefing...
> Have a top day fellow animal crazies...
> 
> 
> ...


Love your pics, Dave..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Love your pics, Dave..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks Knighty...I am fortunate to be able to take my dogs with me at all times...
I know you all bust a gut to get back to your best mates,that are waiting at home for their best mate!!
This is still the best thread on WUS..!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Skx and a little walk.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Out for a walk with Bodhi










Wearing my new Sharkey Trident










My Little guy had really grown up in the past year


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam and Koda, daughter #2's Australian Shepherd. We are longterm dog sitting as she sorts out a breakup, a new flat and a new job and tax season means she will work 15 hours a day until the end of April. Essentially, we have a new dog.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 13918749
> 
> 
> View attachment 13918739
> ...


Aussies are the most affectionate beasts out there. Our two never let up with their desire for attention. Here they are playing around with each other:









Obligatory (file photo) diver:


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

duc said:


> Aussies are the most affectionate beasts out there. Our two never let up with their desire for attention. Here they are playing around with each other:
> 
> View attachment 13918887
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sunday morning stroll.

Have a great day dog crazies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sunday morning stroll.
> 
> Have a great day dog crazies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stroll?...that is a Whippet is it not? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Double post.
I must now re-connect fingers to brain...🥴


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nope. Greyhound... couch potato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nope. Greyhound... couch potato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Closely related to the Lurcher couch potato.















A watch


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Closely related to the Lurcher couch potato.
> 
> View attachment 13921207
> View attachment 13921209
> ...


Very closely by the look of things... that's also daisies favourite spot. "Roaching" on the lounge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy coming up to 9 months soon..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy coming up to 9 months soon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's such a beautiful lady! 

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> She's such a beautiful lady!
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


Thanks. Let her off the lead for the first time today in the forest and all was okay.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Thanks. Let her off the lead for the first time today in the forest and all was okay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's great!

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My body guard, Mommy. And turtle SRPC23K1.















Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ups, double post. Sorry guys!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Our goofy, most loving dog Divna. She has such a good heart, love everybody. People, dogs, our cats... Here waiting for me to throw the ball.









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

"PIRATE"...then & now at 8 months....☠🏴.☠


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Strange that I can't seem to rotate the image. No matter how I rotate the original image that I have saved on my computer, the way it comes out here on this thread is still this orientation. Frustrating! Any ideas, please kindly message me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins playing with the Chronosport.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The mut and a seiko









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Walking 5 doggies alone isn't an easy task. Taking sharp photo - impossible. Watch? No way! Still, enjoying very much 









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Walking 5 doggies alone isn't an easy task. Taking sharp photo - impossible. Watch? No way! Still, enjoying very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sports hernia surgery earlier today, and since being home Kilo has not been more than 5 feet from me....she'd be sleeping on the couch next to me if I let her, but not enuf room for me and a 50kg Akita - so she is over on her couch!
I usually get droll-mauled when I come home (fun and I love it, but not after hernia surgery!), but Kilo knows I am hurt and when I came slowly thru the door, she just nuzzled my hand and followed me around....
Love this dog with all my heart!

Oh and the violet ocean tuna for the next few days, as I am not going to that mobile and a HAQ seemed like a good idea!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sports hernia surgery earlier today, and since being home Kilo has not been more than 5 feet from me....she'd be sleeping on the couch next to me if I let her, but not enuf room for me and a 50kg Akita - so she is over on her couch!
> I usually get droll-mauled when I come home (fun and I love it, but not after hernia surgery!), but Kilo knows I am hurt and when I came slowly thru the door, she just nuzzled my hand and followed me around....
> Love this dog with all my heart!
> 
> ...


Shes saying, itll be alright mate, you pulled me through my spaying...I'll get you through your hernia!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sports hernia surgery earlier today, and since being home Kilo has not been more than 5 feet from me....she'd be sleeping on the couch next to me if I let her, but not enuf room for me and a 50kg Akita - so she is over on her couch!
> I usually get droll-mauled when I come home (fun and I love it, but not after hernia surgery!), but Kilo knows I am hurt and when I came slowly thru the door, she just nuzzled my hand and followed me around....
> Love this dog with all my heart!
> 
> ...


Get well soon! Kilo is not just beautiful, but also smart. As they all are. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins playing with the Chronosport.
> 
> View attachment 13922509


 "Sheesh,the things I do for a cookie"!!!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Unusually warm day here for February (20•C), so took a walk with Medo (), our old, blind and semi-deaf boy. My knee hurts and is swollen again, so two invalids are perfect couple for slow walk 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unusually warm day here for February (20•C), so took a walk with Medo (), our old, blind and semi-deaf boy. My knee hurts and is swollen again, so two invalids are perfect couple for slow walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, you are a true dog lover, bless you.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Sir, you are a true dog lover, bless you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! It's not a problem when you love them. And they deserve it. More than many people, definitely.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you Sir! It's not a problem when you love them. And they deserve it. More than many people, definitely.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Hope your leg gets better. When I retire I'll get some friends for Poppy 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you Sir! It's not a problem when you love them. And they deserve it. More than many people, definitely.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


You can never Hug 'em or Love 'em enough...🥰

Our 'Fado' at 151/2...

Bob


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

RLC said:


> You can never Hug 'em or Love 'em enough...
> 
> Our 'Fado' at 151/2...
> 
> Bob


Definitely! Cute picture 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sports hernia surgery earlier today, and since being home Kilo has not been more than 5 feet from me....she'd be sleeping on the couch next to me if I let her, but not enuf room for me and a 50kg Akita - so she is over on her couch!
> I usually get droll-mauled when I come home (fun and I love it, but not after hernia surgery!), but Kilo knows I am hurt and when I came slowly thru the door, she just nuzzled my hand and followed me around....
> Love this dog with all my heart!
> Oh and the violet ocean tuna for the next few days, as I am not going to that mobile and a HAQ seemed like a good idea!


Best wishes from all of us for a quick recovery!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd caught a fish this morning.







Then Dad had to go to work.


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?

Paulien (RIP) approves of my first diver - photo taken on March 5, 2010, the day my DWL arrived


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep Max...that's a big "grunter" over the dam and no you cant chase it...but feel free to roll in their wallow!!.then go for a swim please..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd caught a fish this morning.
> View attachment 13934605
> 
> Then Dad had to go to work.
> View attachment 13934609


Might get Floyd to do a shift over here...we are hit and miss on last few trips!!
Can you eat it Snag? Or is it Floyds protein?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Might get Floyd to do a shift over here...we are hit and miss on last few trips!!
> Can you eat it Snag? Or is it Floyds protein?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


He got to keep his spoils - buried them for later.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Matching colour scheme









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> He got to keep his spoils - buried them for later.


I like the way he thinks Snag..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I like the way he thinks Snag..


Takes after his Dad ;-)


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Best friend!


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Rover and his Rover


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Stuck in the office, thinking about my puppies (Sasha and Molly):


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Leisurely stroll with old mate.

Have a great weekend dog lovers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Leisurely stroll with old mate.
> 
> Have a great weekend dog lovers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off to the "rubbity dub" Ben??....I could go a heart starter!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love this pup.

Into the sunset years now so trying to enjoy it all.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Love this pup.
> 
> Into the sunset years now so trying to enjoy it all.


'Koa" the lady....she is a grand old girl now mate..


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sports hernia surgery earlier today, and since being home Kilo has not been more than 5 feet from me....she'd be sleeping on the couch next to me if I let her, but not enuf room for me and a 50kg Akita - so she is over on her couch!
> I usually get droll-mauled when I come home (fun and I love it, but not after hernia surgery!), but Kilo knows I am hurt and when I came slowly thru the door, she just nuzzled my hand and followed me around....
> Love this dog with all my heart!
> 
> ...


Its so cool the way our buddies know when somethings not right with us!

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

ped said:


>


Look at the adoration in that cuties eyes!

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Rover and his Rover


Rover has his Doo going on! What a beauty!

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Off to the "rubbity dub" Ben??....I could go a heart starter!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Not far off mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Someone was in the shoite yesterday. Literally. What a stinker!

Shoity.








Soapy.








Rinsey.








Later. Much later... 
Forgiven. Normal service resumed.









Oh yes, a watch.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Someone was in the shoite yesterday. Literally. What a stinker!
> Shoity.
> View attachment 13948019


There's an uh oh face if I've ever seen one.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post because once is never enough.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Someone was in the shoite yesterday. Literally. What a stinker!
> 
> Shoity.
> View attachment 13948019
> ...


Do you fly choppers?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Do you fly choppers?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No Knighty, I didn't work hard enough at school to get that gig ;-)

SAR Tech Crew (WinchOp) for my sins. Ex-Winchman too, so I've done the Dope-on-a-Rope gig, but that's a young man's game.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Knighty, I didn't work hard enough at school to get that gig ;-) SAR Tech Crew (WinchOp).


Still sir, many thanks to the work you do 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

"Pirate" has a new safe place...

Bob
🇺🇸

Snagtooth...much respect sent, we spend a lot of time on the water, glad you folks are there.👍


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

1 week post hernia surgery, and can finally dress myself!

Yay!

Mobility is increasing, and hope to be able to walk with her Werewolfness within the next few days.....

Won't be able to hold the leash for 2 mnths, as am limited to lifting no more than 5lbs, and she is 110lbs and can be snarky when she Is being protective!

Black Samy and my beloved fur baby Kilo the Akita....


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> 1 week post hernia surgery, and can finally dress myself!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> ...


Be patient. It'll be fine in couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure Kilo can sense that she must be more gentle with you now. As for protectiveness goes, I have Mommy for that  "My daddy! Don't you dare to come closer!"









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> 1 week post hernia surgery, and can finally dress myself!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> ...


I can see a lot more watch purchases mate,till you are mobile again...plus dont get straight back in to it after you get the all clear.
Or you'll end up pushing it in again with your fingers like a stupid goose like me....
Rest it up mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Knighty, I didn't work hard enough at school to get that gig ;-)
> 
> SAR Tech Crew (WinchOp) for my sins. Ex-Winchman too, so I've done the Dope-on-a-Rope gig, but that's a young man's game.


Pilot or crew I LOVE you guys,pulled my ass outta the soup off the coast of Monterey California after floating in the Pacific Marine Current for 14 hours!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

There's a tale right there that's ripe for the telling if you're willing.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Pilot or crew I LOVE you guys,pulled my ass outta the soup off the coast of Monterey California after floating in the Pacific Marine Current for 14 hours!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> There's a tale right there that's ripe for the telling if you're willing.


 Well I was doing non destructive testing of some underwater monitoring equipment along the edge of the Monterey Marine Trench when a nasty downswell caught me & dragged me down to a little over 200'..By the time I was able to get control I had been swept out into the Pacific Current,well out of site of my support vessel where I spent almost 14 hours bobbing around like live bait until I was able to signal a C.G.SAR chopper out of Group Monterey...By the time I was pulled out I was 23 miles offshore...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well I was doing non destructive testing of some underwater monitoring equipment along the edge of the Monterey Marine Trench when a nasty downswell caught me & dragged me down to a little over 200'..By the time I was able to get control I had been swept out into the Pacific Current,well out of site of my support vessel where I spent almost 14 hours bobbing around like live bait until I was able to signal a C.G.SAR chopper out of Group Monterey...By the time I was pulled out I was 23 miles offshore...


Oof. Very glad there was a happy ending to that story...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well I was doing non destructive testing of some underwater monitoring equipment along the edge of the Monterey Marine Trench when a nasty downswell caught me & dragged me down to a little over 200'..By the time I was able to get control I had been swept out into the Pacific Current,well out of site of my support vessel where I spent almost 14 hours bobbing around like live bait until I was able to signal a C.G.SAR chopper out of Group Monterey...By the time I was pulled out I was 23 miles offshore...


Respect. I've never fancied surrounding myself with a medium I can't breathe when things go pear shaped, apart from my Dunker training, and I had no choice in that.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Tuna and the girls


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Cuddling on the couch with the OP


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chilling on a Saturday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Not too cold today!

Oops, realized after posting that my watch wasn't showing. I was concentrating on him!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Only time she wants on the couch is when it's storming so guess what the weather is.

85 lbs of pure wimpness.......


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dualmonitors said:


> Not too cold  today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS the best dressed dog in this thread hahahah...


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

^
"Pirate" resembles that remark....😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> ^
> "Pirate" resembles that remark....
> 
> Bob


"Pirate" is a bloody great wag!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Retro this mornin.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Rainy day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Turbo and I on a walk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Turbo and I on a walk


@Jeep99dad: very nice picture!! i see that you like green! green leash on Turbo too!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dualmonitors said:


> @Jeep99dad: very nice picture!! i see that you like green! green leash on Turbo too!


Green is a good color. Color of hope. Nature.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Green is a good color. Color of hope. Nature.


True. Plus, on your avatar, your t-shirt or polo shirt is also green


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

no matter what i tried, i can't get portrait right side up when posting here.

no issues with landscape pictures though. strange.

any suggestions, please? thanks in advance.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Dualmonitors said:


> Rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That outfit made me think "Jackie O" fashion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

3 ticked off dogs,waiting for a run.... a covered in grease doxa...get me back to the ocean!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

When my photos appear rotated once posted (from the way they appear saved), I do the following:

Find the photo where it is saved. Right click - open with (open with "Paint"). Rotate view until it is correct. Save it that way. Repost.

The funny thing is, it works on this site, but if I post the same photo on OF, it shows up rotated the wrong way.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

duc said:


> When my photos appear rotated once posted (from the way they appear saved), I do the following:
> 
> Find the photo where it is saved. Right click - open with (open with "Paint"). Rotate view until it is correct. Save it that way. Repost.
> 
> The funny thing is, it works on this site, but *if I post the same photo on OF, it shows up rotated the wrong way*.


@duc: may i ask what "OF" means? which website is it? thank you.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Double post o|


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuna and Akita......

Kilo enjoying her steak and kibble.......and me sitting on my ass recovering from hernia surgery still....


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dualmonitors said:


> @duc: may i ask what "OF" means? which website is it? thank you.


Omega Forums. As you probably surmised, it is for Omega enthusiasts. However, Omega ownership is not required and it is a nice place to hang out, just like here.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

duc said:


> Omega Forums. As you probably surmised, it is for *Omega enthusiasts*. However, Omega ownership is not required and it is a nice place to hang out, just like here.


I happen to really like Omegas. @duc: do you like Omegas as well? What types of Omegas do you collect?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dualmonitors said:


> I happen to really like Omegas. @duc: do you like Omegas as well? What types of Omegas do you collect?


I wouldn't call myself a collector, but I have a 2254.50 Seamaster, X-33 and a Speedmaster Pro (currently residing on my son's wrist). The current crop doeasn't really appeal to me, but there are a few from the past few years that do. I've been watching to see which one(s) really grab me before making any additional selections.

Gratuitous puppy shot:









The watch of the day:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just came back from walk and - yeah! Bones for desert! Some bread too. And diver, of course.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> View attachment 13971005
> 
> 
> View attachment 13971007


Far out mate...A.for effort for sure..plus I'm not taking the ".mickey" out ...I recall your mate needed shoes for a foot issue?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Divna enjoying in belly scratching









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Doggy









And a diver!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 19949AA4-AE33-4ABE-9983-8BAA53F7BB7B.jpg
View attachment 4FE6D344-65F4-4E5A-BCE4-F9BB30E7E478.jpg
View attachment CF3A1BBF-6378-4EE3-8A75-4D3E95E9142C.jpg


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out mate...A.for effort for sure..plus I'm not taking the ".mickey" out ...I recall your mate needed shoes for a foot issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


@DaveandStu: may i ask what "I'm not taking the ".mickey" out" means please? i can't follow.

i guess "A for effort..." means his coat?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

He’s not making a joke. Serious question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> @DaveandStu: may i ask what "I'm not taking the ".mickey" out" means please? i can't follow.
> 
> i guess "A for effort..." means his coat?


Gday mate, 
It meant..."not teasing" you put serious effort in to keeping your mate warm and well shod and also make effort to keep extremely well dressed for.your city life and your weather pattern.....
It's all good...not bad mate..
Fair dinkum
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> He's not making a joke. Serious question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben,
I forget our Aussie slang's got it's own slant!!
See you mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Ben,
> I forget our Aussie slang's got it's own slant!!
> See you mate
> Dave
> ...


Now you will need to explain what well shod means. Sheesh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Now you will need to explain what well shod means. Sheesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And fair dinkum 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13973363
> View attachment 13973411
> View attachment 13973413
> View attachment 13973415
> ...


Very nice. Is it windy there?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Very nice. Is it windy there?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


More often than not, but not today.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Haha, thank you for explaining!

I wouldn't have understood that at all!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

'Maybe I'm old, blind and semi-deaf, but I'm not stupid. I realized if I bark too much they'll let me in. Couple of hours napping on sofa without rest of the gang... priceless!'








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> More often than not, but not today.


Lucky, it's been really rough in the south..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 'Maybe I'm old, blind and semi-deaf, but I'm not stupid. I realized if I bark too much they'll let me in. Couple of hours napping on sofa without rest of the gang... priceless!'
> View attachment 13973921
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Heart warming, sir

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Lucky, it's been really rough in the south..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes, we got away with it this time - for a change


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Heart warming, sir
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! He's using that tactic for a couple of weeks now  And we don't mind. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Haha, thank you for explaining!
> 
> I wouldn't have understood that at all!


All good mate...the best forum on WUS...all animal crazies..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Afternoon stroll with the pups, sporting the SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> And fair dinkum
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Righto Knighty.. " Fair Dinkum"
Means that you are "Ridgie Didge"...or" straight up and down".and dead set not having your leg pulled....( I really like the way my spellcheck goes straight to Keg!!...not leg btw)
All the best mate
Love the banter...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you Sir! He's using that tactic for a couple of weeks now  And we don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Yup. Old dogs know all the tricks. And also know they can get away with a bit more than the others. Bless em'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> All good mate...*the best forum on WUS*...all animal crazies..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


@DaveandStu: how true! people are so friendly here! no issues whatsoever.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> @DaveandStu: how true! people are so friendly here! no issues whatsoever.


You're 100% right. Not long ago one member tried to humiliate me because I made a grammar mistake in my comment. How low. I wrote him back that English is not my native language, in fact it's my 2nd or 3rd, that I speak 4 languages and read and write Latin as well as Cyrillic, and that he's on wrong forum if he asks for fight. I asked him how many languages he speaks. No answer after that.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I reckon we are going to all just speak DOG...and keep the pics and laughs and adventures with our animals rolling.....
Except for Spun...cause his cat dead set thinks hes a dog....
Keep it rolling mate...the ones that give us the stirks!...can just cool their jets........


.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Morning sunbathing. The twigs are from the pigeon nest under the roof 









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Morning sunbathing. The twigs are from the pigeon nest under the roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@NocturnalWatch: ha ha, that's really funny that the steps look like they are almost CUSTOM MADE for the many dogs you have! they each have a comfy spot to enjoy the beautiful sun.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

This is the best place on the WUS without a doubt...
I know for sure that everyone here has Kissed a dog, and those that haven't cannot be trusted.

"Fado" our 2nd PWD...ready for his kiss...👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> This is the best place on the WUS without a doubt...
> I know for sure that everyone here has Kissed a dog, and those that haven't cannot be trusted.
> 
> "Fado" our 2nd PWD...ready for his kiss...&#55357;&#56397;
> ...


You nailed it Bob!....."Fado has that look that says you 'want a clean ear?ill give you a clean ear"...beautiful backdrop mate it looks like a great place to hang out..


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> You nailed it Bob!....."Fado has that look that says you 'want a clean ear?ill give you a clean ear"...beautiful backdrop mate it looks like a great place to hang out..


That is "Clarks Cove" on Buzzards Bay, New Bedford MA. 'Fado' was born there.🇺🇸
Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

What a great shot! Here is a photo with my 6 year old PWD.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

K1W1 said:


> What a great shot! Here is a photo with my 6 year old PWD.


Ahhh...a wavy, Fado had the same type coat. Pirate is a curly. 
We have had and loved the breed since '88. They were very rare back then, less than 100 in the World, about 15 dogs were brought to the US from Portugal in the late '70's. They have made a remarkable comeback.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLC said:


> Ahhh...a wavy, Fado had the same type coat. Pirate is a curly.
> We have had and loved the breed since '88. They were very rare back then, less than 100 in the World, about 15 dogs were brought to the US from Portugal in the late '70's. They have made a remarkable comeback.
> 
> Bob


What's their temperament like? Really handsome dogs

I love water dogs. I love the history of their working origins. Labs apparently worked on fish boats and pulled carts to market.

I guess I like my watches to be the same, water resistant, rugged and hard working, comfortable and at ease in multiple situations.

Ehrm right...a watch










Aaaaand....a dog
(Sorry if the pic is recycled, seems I'm low on dog pics at the moment)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal giving Max a bit of lip for him dunkin her..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Black Lab & Husky... (Jax and Emi) lazy end of day just lying around doin' what doggies do...


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Black Lab & Husky... (Jax and Emi) lazy end of day just lying around doin' what doggies do...


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> What's their temperament like? Really handsome dogs
> 
> I love water dogs. I love the history of their working origins. Labs apparently worked on fish boats and pulled carts to market.
> 
> ...


 There is pretty good info on the breed from Wickiepeedonme.

The Home Website has a lot more info if you're interested.

We have been active with the breed since 1988, we helped establish the first recognized Water Trials, and have shown in Conformation with several Champions.

Bob
??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> There is pretty good info on the breed from Wickiepeedonme.
> 
> The Home Website has a lot more info if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Still one of the best " leaps" I've seen.
.full throttle..wide open

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Post-walk snoozies.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Post-walk snoozies.
> View attachment 13978765
> View attachment 13978767
> View attachment 13978769


Sleeping like Angels

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Found this pics of Mommy after grooming last Summer. She's like little girl, not like 10y old lady. And one pic before haircut 









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Night time pets for this happy pup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy 9.5 months old. Tired after a run in the forest, Kent.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

One of the two dogs in my house.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

brminpin said:


> One of the two dogs in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one fine looking animal, the watch is not bad either.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13996147
> View attachment 13996151


Great shot Snag...really like your diver..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The kookaburras are teasing max and sal mercilessly....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> The kookaburras are teasing max and sal mercilessly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious Dave, looks like feathers may be flying!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought it was show your dog with HIS divers:


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

duplicate


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here my "girl" and Watch Vance.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I've been awake for an hour so it's time for a nap!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Hilarious Dave, looks like feathers may be flying!


There's a family of 3 of them, that "own" the place...mach2 powerdives for the dog bowls... it is not going to be pretty...
Bloody nice Sharkie by the way...I'm giving you the quiet achiever award this week!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sleeping pup!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Wide awake Pup..sleeping Pop.😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Beautiful day!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Roy checking his Seiko Tuna ;-)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Gruely said:


> View attachment 14001429
> 
> 
> Roy checking his Seiko Tuna ;-)


Best in Show!

The thing we want to know: Is he wondering what the heck his human is up to again, or is he checking the time?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14001323
> View attachment 14001319
> View attachment 14001329


Mach3!! bloody hell those pups can turn on the speed...beautiful backdrop Snag..looks a wild coastline mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gruely said:


> View attachment 14001429
> 
> 
> Roy checking his Seiko Tuna ;-)


Welcome Roy!! keep them coming Gruely


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Minnie the couch in my seat! Watching the Rangers Vs the Maple Leafs, Mickey on the floor taking a nap.

Omega Aqua Terra on my wrist... 150m w/r....almost a diver.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Grooming time.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pug luv Huldra









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

A coatless day!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto.....wheres the ducks to swim after??









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

No bezel but yes 300m WR.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Double post


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TNesher said:


> No bezel but yes 300m WR.
> 
> View attachment 14005259


Gday mate,
Whats the name of your best friend in the picture ?
Dave


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TNesher said:


> No bezel but yes 300m WR.
> 
> View attachment 14005259


 Well at least it''s a great dog!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well at least it''s a great dog!


Yeah, watches are interesting and all, but secondary to our furry buddies in this thread 

We all know why we're here.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Is my whippet broken?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We have huge problems with Internet connection last 7 days, so I can't post too much, but I really like all yours posts, pics and doggies! Keep 'em coming guys!

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Is my whippet broken?


I showed Max and Sal
.your mates bed...there brown eyes have gone green

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

just a $10 Sottomarino beater... but Minnie doesn't mind.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> I showed Max and Sal
> .your mates bed...there brown eyes have gone green
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


@DaveandStu: may i ask what that means please? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Lighter coat day


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dualmonitors said:


> @DaveandStu: may i ask what that means please? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Jealousy - the green eyed monster


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> @DaveandStu: may i ask what that means please? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Gday mate...Snag was spot on!
My dogs looked at me and said " I want a coat like Dual's mate!:
I told them they could jump under a horse rug
Nice "Shomy" btw..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Divna is little bit tired after fetching the ball.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo out cold after her morning romp....and my Emperor


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

. This guy had a run in with a kookaburra and has a healed left leg....the kookas pay out on the dogs and the dogs give it back by denying them the tree frogs and geckos...its a hard game...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> . This guy had a run in with a kookaburra and has a healed left leg....the kookas pay out on the dogs and the dogs give it back by denying them the tree frogs and geckos...its a hard game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome on all accounts!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Another view of the SHOM.

The compression of the software in this forum makes the resolution so poor.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

He had a busy day, otherwise I am sure he would be more excited to wear my new Poseidon....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I love this thread!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thought I got a dog!! Ended up with a sheepskin cushion!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Have a great weekend guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a bonza of a pic mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Now that's a bonza of a pic mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


My model is pretty compliant. She's pretty gassed by the time I put my daughter to bed. She runs the poor old girl ragged!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> My model is pretty compliant. She's pretty gassed by the time I put my daughter to bed. She runs the poor old girl ragged!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a great thing for kids to have a dog in their life early...
She does look like she needs a "Bex" and a lie down though for sure mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Now that's a bonza of a pic mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


My model is pretty compliant. She's pretty gassed by the time I put my daughter to bed. She runs the poor old girl ragged!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Strange dub post.

Yeah. It's good for both of them. Kids keep em young. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

More like the weight of that watch is stopping her Moving!!


----------



## Specobs (Feb 28, 2019)

Ben, Gents

Apologies for jumping in on the thread but I m new to this and cant find a button to click to leave feedback (if anyone can tell me then I would be most grateful !!)

Anyway, on to business.. I have just received a Marathon JDD From Ben and wanted to say how much I am pleased with the watch and more importantly what a great deal Ben cut me.
Like I said, the watch is really great but Ben really looked after me and everything was perfect!!

A top Operator!!

Cheers gentlemen

Colin
UK


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy says have a nice Weekend..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Specobs said:


> Ben, Gents
> 
> Apologies for jumping in on the thread but I m new to this and cant find a button to click to leave feedback (if anyone can tell me then I would be most grateful !!)
> 
> ...


Colin

There is a sub forum for leaving feedback and reputation for deals. Have a look.

And welcome!


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

Helm & Thor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy says have a nice Weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's going bloody well Knighty...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She's going bloody well Knighty...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers, Dave. 10 months old now, a noisy pup indeed..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Cheers, Dave. 10 months old now, a noisy pup indeed..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


She will put the" wind" up a few when she needs to soon knighty...going well mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Took Poppy for a walk..
About to sneeze...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Other pics..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Other pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine looking dog mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Fine looking dog mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, very clever breed indeed..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Unfortunately, because of my knees problems we can't go to a walk, just playing in the backyardyard. Got an injection of lidocaine + something-something in the left knee (painful experience). Demaged cartilage in both knees, left knee is more damaged, swollen and inflamed .


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^sorry to hear about your pain pal, great group of canines though!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^sorry to hear about your pain pal, great group of canines though!


Thank you mate!

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Medo thinks I'm boring with SKX... And couple of Spring pics of Magnolias from few days ago in front of our house.









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately, because of my knees problems we can't go to a walk, just playing in the backyardyard. Got an injection of lidocaine + something-something in the left knee (painful experience). Demaged cartilage in both knees, left knee is more damaged, swollen and inflamed .


Hope your knees improve..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Hope your knees improve..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks Knight, I hope too

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd & Poppy surveying the beach.








Charles looking sly.








Sprocket in the surf.








Post walk snoozies.








No diver today. Recently got my grail for my 50th tomorrow. Not been off my wrist since.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Alaska!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Diver and doggie paw print









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd & Poppy surveying the beach.
> View attachment 14020319
> 
> 
> ...


Happy 50th Snag.
..hope you had a top day mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd & Poppy surveying the beach.
> View attachment 14020319
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!

Congratulations

And what a wonderful grail to celebrate a milestone.

Thanks for all the contributions here. Have a wonderful year.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Coco wanted some belly rub...










Zacky just waiting for something to bark at...










And a diver...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@snaggletooth Happy birthday and all the best! Nice watch for milestone bday BTW!

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Divna trying to lick her favorite diver. She likes it on this ZuluDiver strap.









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Divna trying to lick her favorite diver. She likes it on this ZuluDiver strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogs catching treats & SUN023.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Soccer!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

She looks like she is sleeping...









But really she is laying underfoot by the BBQ just in case...










Trying out the bezel on my new Tourby










Washing down with a cider


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Difficult to say which looks better - the watch, the dog, or the burgers - they're all stunning 


boatswain said:


> She looks like she is sleeping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Difficult to say which looks better - the watch, the dog, or the burgers - they're all stunning


Thanks!

She isn't quite as active as your pups, though I have realized the easiest time to get her photo is when she is napping, or in this case just nonchalantly pretending to.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Roaching whippet!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring brings flowers....flowers bring Bumblebees......Kilo LOVES bumblebees....And my U1


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Spring brings flowers....flowers bring Bumblebees......*Kilo LOVES bumblebees*....And my U1
> 
> View attachment 14027477


@Maddog1970: May i ask what Kilo does when he encounters bees please? Wouldn't bees sting Kilo's nose?

Yikes!

Wish I could wear the larger Sinns like yours! My wrists are too small for these larger diameter watches


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dualmonitors said:


> @Maddog1970: May i ask what Kilo does when he encounters bees please? Wouldn't bees sting Kilo's nose?
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> Wish I could wear the larger Sinns like yours! My wrists are too small for these larger diameter watches


Well DM, I don't think she eats them....

I've actually seen her standing in her hind legs looking at them....I honestly just think she is fascinated by them!

Now a squirrel, she would kill that deada than Elvis!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My previous German shepherd tried to chase a bee. That only lasted a few seconds, I then saw the bee chasing him 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> My previous German shepherd tried to chase a bee. That only lasted a few seconds, I then saw the bee chasing him
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


We had a shepherd that would eat bees...

Made a wonderful snapping, snorting, licking, sneezing noise in the process.

And um a watch...


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Seems so dangerous eating a bee , yikes. Wouldn't the bee sting when in distress? I'd think being inside a dog's mouth would constitute distress!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Double


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Took a walk with doggies after 2-3 weeks. Doggies are happy, owner too, but knee is swollen again  It's time for ice-pack and resting day or two. Diver was present too.









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Took a walk with doggies after 2-3 weeks. Doggies are happy, owner too, but knee is swollen again  It's time for ice-pack and resting day or two. Driver was present too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate...you have made my day!!!
Great day out..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Took a walk with doggies after 2-3 weeks. Doggies are happy, owner too, but knee is swollen again  It's time for ice-pack and resting day or two. Driver was present too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nina is looking GOOD!You don't worry about running into more feral dogs?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Nina is looking GOOD!You don't worry about running into more feral dogs?


Nina is great! She's the leader during walk. And a great one too! She knows where to go, and she's always first. Also when we go home. I don't worry about feral dogs because they are in the village, and we are going to walk in the field. There are none.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate...you have made my day!!!
> Great day out..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you Dave! I'm glad I did.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

No coat day, finally!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Is this really a 'Dog' show Mom?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The Kookaburra patrol.....
Have a top day guys..
Dave










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> The Kookaburra patrol.....
> Have a top day guys..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Top pic mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> The Kookaburra patrol.....
> Have a top day guys..
> Dave
> 
> ...


2in1. Video surveillance and security 

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> The Kookaburra patrol.....
> Have a top day guys..
> Dave
> 
> ...


So being a Texas guy, had to google kookaburra... omg what a lot of noise! Like flying hyenas. We've got grackles, but that's nothin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

There are some great pictures on this thread. 

When I have extra time, I scroll through them for fun.

Very nice.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nodnar said:


> So being a Texas guy, had to google kookaburra... omg what a lot of noise! Like flying hyenas. We've got grackles, but that's nothin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha so funny mate!!
I just googled a grackle...there a funny one too...
Still the best thread on WUS
The kookas beak is deadset lethal...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> The Kookaburra patrol.....
> Have a top day guys..
> Dave
> 
> ...


If I die and come back; please let me be a pooch in Aussie-land, near DaveandStu


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

he's a bit tired


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Rainy day. Mk 40.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Not today's pictures, but I just want you to see my doggies a bit better. Diver too. 
Divna, Nina, Mommy, Medo, Miha and Darian. SKX007 too.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey guys
I saw this product on Shark Tank called Pooch Selfie that I think you'd all love. I'm not affiliated but if we could still have dogs I'd get one of these.

Diver but no Pooch 









Best
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Diver but no Pooch
> Best
> Neil


Pooches but no diver...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

No pooch here either, just a Werewolf and a dirty Sinn......


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Beautiful, no coat day!









Another no coat day:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Not my favorite diver, just the one I had on!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Not today's pictures, but I just want you to see my doggies a bit better. Diver too.
> Divna, Nina, Mommy, Medo, Miha and Darian. SKX007 too.
> View attachment 14038979
> View attachment 14038981
> ...


You sir are a top dog saviour!
Good karma my friend..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going through today's "DO" list...
Have a top day fellow animal crazies!!










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> You sir are a top dog saviour!
> Good karma my friend..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thank you mate! I'm so happy for being one of animal friends here! Best thread on WUS without a doubt! Best wishes to all of you and your 2 and 4 legged family!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Going through today's "DO" list...
> Have a top day fellow animal crazies!!
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you coordinated your seiko lume with the dog tags.

Commitment.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Waiting for the afternoon walk...

300bar rating, should be safe to dive in. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Waiting for the afternoon walk...
> 
> 300bar rating, should be safe to dive in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pub!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I like how you coordinated your seiko lume with the dog tags.
> 
> Commitment.


Ha....I jagged one..thanks mate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Cooky time









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd & SUN023.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Our part time dog, owner is Australian, but living in Belgium, so when she leaves for down under he comes and stays with us.... about 4 month a year...since 5 years...he's a bit watershy...









He does not know about the new Steinhart, but probably recognises this...if he cares at all...which I doubt...he's got other priorities...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

At the camp site









safely back from the beach and that surf...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Good guard dog, he normally has the run of the Sibley tent whilst we sleep in th roof tent on top of the car...


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

wary and irritated dog because I'm not giving him his treat until I get the pic snapped


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

and the actual picture


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Say cheese never works....and good so...!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A happy, tired pooch. The best kind. Good work Fella.


LowIQ said:


> At the camp site
> 
> View attachment 14056439
> 
> ...


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

No, far more fierce, Jack Russel Chiahua mix......


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

New Martingale collar and leash for my whippet!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> A happy, tired pooch. The best kind. Good work Fella.


And he had my wifes chair and did not give it up...no way...best chair in the world...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> A happy, tired pooch. The best kind. Good work Fella.


And he had my wifes chair and did not give it up...no way...best chair in the world...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Charles auditioning for 'Dumbo'.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I actually like the dogs in this thread more than all the watches.....

I would prefer to loose all my watches, rather than loosing Ash, our part time dog, which even does not belong to us....and, to be honest, I am glad when he is not between my feet anymore, when his owner takes him back...a relieve...... still, she away, his place is with us....love the critter...and he does give so much back......I even cook for him...even when camping.....chicken hearts, carrotes, sellery, ckicken stomachs, Basmati rice or/and pasta....a mix of that..vegs cut mirepoix....as he is such a little one...

But I like cooking anyway...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Stop looking at your wrist and let's go.......









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Last picture in #2923......what a nice moment...Seiko or not...

Them dogs, beach....


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Stop looking at your wrist and let's go.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of Blue Heeler in the middle one..? My brother in law tends to surf early in the morning in Coolum...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

LowIQ said:


> Bit of Blue Heeler in the middle one..? My brother in law tends to surf early in the morning in Coolum...


Only a little bit in my sons bluey...grew up northern end of sunshine 50 odd.years ago..still got places in Noosa Hinterland and Mooloolaba...know it very very well

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charles auditioning for 'Dumbo'.
> View attachment 14058157
> 
> 
> ...


Mach 2 on the sand Snag!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Mach 2 on the sand Snag!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ops normal D&S


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ops normal D&S
> View attachment 14058227


That dog " lurcher??"can really ' motor"...Snag

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

As we are going Australian, I just might throw a book in, instead of a watch...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dog_(novel)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

As we are going all Australian, I just might throw a book in, instead of a watch...can still be watched or re(a)d...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dog_(novel)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Its such a delight, seeing dogs chasing each other on a beach...........a real pleasure to be there...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> New Martingale collar and leash for my whippet!


What is your Whippet's name mate??
All the best Dave


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

It's been a while but Bodhi is still good and full of energy.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> What is your Whippet's *name *mate??
> All the best Dave


@DaveandStu: he's Pascal!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to meet you Pascal!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


Sad to hear mate..to Murphy see you up in dog heaven mate...
Never fair...
Hope your family are okay..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


Nothing worse than losing a best mate. Especially when taken early. Thoughts with you and yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


No words can help. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


So so sorry to hear it...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's one for dave.










The hound occupying a large seat, in a busy brewery... and yes. They are all my beers. (I didn't feel like lining up for the next round)

Have a great weekend dog fiends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


Oh, man... My condolences. I remember Murphy; many great pics of him here. A handsome fellow for sure. Churchill and I express our deepest sympathies. They're not just dogs...they're family.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

Good call! I'll try to post one capturing his ridge today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's one for dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, I like the way you do beer!!..plus you keep good company mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Agreed. I rarely hear a complaint, she’s happy to eat what ever I eat, and she never tells me it’s time to go home... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking forward to her company when we catch up for a brew or 12 Ben at your local..a tray each mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


My condolences Bro T. My thoughts are with you and your family during these tough times.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


Bob & 'Pirate'
??


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh wow thank you all so much for your kind words about Murphy, it’s been a rough week and means more than you all know 


Future Mr. 50k OoO


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14060301
> View attachment 14060309
> View attachment 14060315


I envy you for having such a beautiful environment for walking with dogs! 
Medo sneaked in again for cuddling.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's one for dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Bendodds360: you're so fortunate to live in a place where they allow dogs in food establishments!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Omega Flat!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


VERY sorry to hear..


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


Very sorry, condolences to you and family. From all of your pics of Murphy it's good to know your little guy packed a whole bunch of fun in his time with you.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> @Bendodds360: you're so fortunate to live in a place where they allow dogs in food establishments!


I reckon Ben owns it!!
Dog friendly pubs...what a solid mix...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Is it a bird...or...a fly?


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

walknot said:


> Good call! I'll try to post one capturing his ridge today


Did I miss it?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So like clockwork...it all starts out in fun and then one tries for a smash and grab
Have a good one guys....
Snag..you pushed me over the edge..I had to grab a R and try it....so far it has handled the jaws and paws 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> So like clockwork...it all starts out in fun and then one tries for a smash and grab
> Have a good one guys....
> Snag..you pushed me over the edge..I had to grab a R and try it....so far it has handled the jaws and paws
> 
> ...


Dave, new watch?
If it is, congrats, it's the bomb 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Fierce.








Roly - forgive the non-diver status, still 10bar WR though.
View attachment 14067263


View from 'the office' - Sumburgh Head & Airport, 4000'.








Life is good, have a great day everyone.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Dave, new watch?
> If it is, congrats, it's the bomb
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hey Knighty,.Thanks mate!!!
Had it a couple of days and given it a real beating...
So far I reckon it's a bloody good thing..
Appreciate your help on them mate..I'm going to say that one will sit me okay for a while
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> So like clockwork...it all starts out in fun and then one tries for a smash and grab
> Have a good one guys....
> Snag..you pushed me over the edge..I had to grab a R and try it....so far it has handled the jaws and paws


Nice watch Dave! Almost as good looking as the hounds ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fierce.
> View attachment 14067259
> 
> 
> ...


God...I am missing not being PIC....even if was only a archer or 172 through....Great office Snag

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice watch Dave! Almost as good looking as the hounds ;-)


They definitely have more hair on their heads!!
Thanks Snag 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> So like clockwork...it all starts out in fun and then one tries for a smash and grab
> Have a good one guys....
> Snag..you pushed me over the edge..I had to grab a R and try it....so far it has handled the jaws and paws
> 
> ...


Wow. Didn't see that coming mate. You must be getting "refined" with age 

Looks like a nice beater 

Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Didn't see that coming mate. You must be getting "refined" with age
> 
> Looks like a nice beater
> 
> ...


Hey Ben,
Thanks mate...it's in for fertiliser duty today,so am going to ensure its a tool watch.
After scarring up a bit,all should be good.
Funniest comment from youngest son last night.." normally you only rib the old man about the casino when he goes to the city mom"
Bracelet tapers and heavy head only 19 grams behind my Breitling.SWA...the most legible al night lume I've ever had.
Plus the dogs love chewing it
See you mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14068053
> View attachment 14068055
> View attachment 14068061


Centre pic...."cooling Fierce down"...great shots mate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Taking your Aussies on a break again with the family Brice?
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pre fertilizing checklist!
Relaxing after a session in the dams...
Have a top day fellow animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> So like clockwork...it all starts out in fun and then one tries for a smash and grab
> Have a good one guys....
> Snag..you pushed me over the edge..I had to grab a R and try it....so far it has handled the jaws and paws
> 
> ...


Pearler Dave, Congrats! Looks built for you, you liking the balance with the taper? Great shot of the smash n grab!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> So like clockwork...it all starts out in fun and then one tries for a smash and grab
> Have a good one guys....
> Snag..you pushed me over the edge..I had to grab a R and try it....so far it has handled the jaws and paws
> 
> ...


Nice choice Dave......looks good on ya my friend!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Pearler Dave, Congrats! Looks built for you, you liking the balance with the taper? Great shot of the smash n grab!


It's brilliant Paul, got weight and the taper suits it like on a ploprof...yep Sals is testing out the old "smash and grab"
Catch up soon mate..dead set been on a trip to the reefs

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Nice choice Dave......looks good on ya my friend!!


Thanks Spun...no regrets with this one mate..really think this one will take a fair belting..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Taking your Aussies on a break again with the family Brice?
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, well it's just Turbo. Sadly our Roxy left us for puppy heaven a couple of months ago  we miss her very much. 
Turbo really enjoys the beach and we took him with us for our spring break Florida vaca. 
Just came back from a morning walk and fun on the beach with him


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Pre fertilizing checklist!
> Relaxing after a session in the dams...
> Have a top day fellow animal crazies
> 
> ...


Beautiful pups. They seem happy to be with you. 
Tubs enjoyed a drive in the Jeep at the beach yesterday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes, well it's just Turbo. Sadly our Roxy left us for puppy heaven a couple of months ago  we miss her very much.
> Turbo really enjoys the beach and we took him with us for our spring break Florida vaca.
> Just came back from a morning walk and fun on the beach with him


Always admired your holiday choices that revolved around having your "best mates" with you no matter what extra hassle or effort to take them, accommodation..extra vehicle..where you could stay.
Wasn't a break unless they were with you.
I see your keeping it up for Turbo now Roxy is running around upstairs....
Turbo looks nice and distracted catching some breeze..a dogs life..
My Max and Sal...are addicted to the Ute! As soon as the keys come off the hook its a madhouse till they jump in..or run behind..an Aussie farmers 2nd language to dog starts every day with " get in behind!!" So you don't run the crazy buggers over..and they are always with you and have your back!!
Top stuff Brice
see you mate Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14073535
> View attachment 14073539
> View attachment 14073541
> View attachment 14073543


Beautiful dogs and photos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tubs and I on a walk this morning


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I guess the pics need to be over here too ;-) Beautiful beach day!


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

@riddim and @jeepdad and @snaggletooth:

My oh my, you guys live in amazing environments! What a treat for the rest of us! 

Kudos!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Early morning stroll.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Early morning stroll.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet it's good to have that one back on mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bet it's good to have that one back on mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yup. It's the only one that can pry the kav off my wrist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> After only one short year with our pup, we lost Murphy last weekend. He was hit by a car while we were out for a walk. Not trying to bring the mood down, just want to share a photo of this handsome guy one last time. RIP buddy, see ya on the other side someday


I am so sorry for you!!! These animals bring such joy to all of us. My deepest condolences.

Here's my Murphy....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dualmonitors said:


> @riddim and @jeepdad and @snaggletooth:
> 
> My oh my, you guys live in amazing environments! What a treat for the rest of us!
> 
> Kudos!


Thanks. I'm just here on vacation


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Easter fun in Kent









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8°C Atlantic briny.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Back to the Zoretto today, and some dog fun!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Back to the Zoretto today, and some dog fun!


Fantastic jawline and colouring on your best mate....love seeing a dog,catching a quick rest from some fun..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Fantastic jawline and colouring on your best mate....love seeing a dog,catching a quick rest from some fun..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. An Eastern Sable from Germany . Indeed she's my best mate.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Fantastic jawline and colouring on your best mate....love seeing a dog,catching a quick rest from some fun..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. An Eastern Sable from Germany . Indeed she's my best mate.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you very much. An Eastern Sable from Germany . Indeed she's my best mate.


She is a magnificent....would not be to many jumping the back fence to get in either I'd wager..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

These 3 are about as bored as you can get...long run this afternoon and a swim..
Have a safe Easter all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> These 3 are about as bored as you can get...long run this afternoon and a swim..
> Have a safe Easter all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Yep, gotta keep active dogs happy. Enjoy the day..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Gone four nights, my greeting committee was happy to see me. #RubblesTheWonderDog!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Going easy with Divna and cold beer 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

jbsutta said:


> Gone four nights, my greeting committee was happy to see me. #RubblesTheWonderDog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@jbsutta: your dog was looking at you with such adoring eyes! It's like nothing in the world matters 

Great picture!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dualmonitors said:


> @jbsutta: your dog was looking at you with such adoring eyes! It's like nothing in the world matters
> 
> Great picture!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 Isn't it amazing how dogs look at their pet humans!They say the eyes are the windows to the soul,I have always felt that dogs have the ability in that gaze to actually see the human soul..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seiko Sunday.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Is my hound broken?!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

MitchCumsteen said:


> I am so sorry for you!!! These animals bring such joy to all of us. My deepest condolences.
> 
> Here's my Murphy....
> 
> ...


Handsome guy!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

HAPPY EASTER...from the Pirate Bunny.👍


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got a coworker in my home office today, as workmen are daring to be outside Kilos home without her permission!

Oh and my Green Marine....























Such a sad face!















And of course, she could easily leap over the halfassed "gate" if she wanted to!

And the morning romp with "her indoors!"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A rare glimpse of The wild Labrador, (on a tromp with the Tourby)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> A rare glimpse of The wild Labrador, (on a tromp with the Tourby)


She's a grand old " girl" now...10 years ago she would of been flat chat everywhere...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> She's a grand old " girl" now...10 years ago she would of been flat chat everywhere...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers 

I don't know the exact translation of "flat chat" bit I can imagine that it's exactly as she was.

The kids had to chase her back on to the right trail several times today as she wandered off on her own adventures and is too deaf (or pretending to be ) to come back when called.

After finding some good muck she is back clean and on to her normal afternoon routine.



















Unrelated diver shot from earlier....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Cheers
> 
> I don't know the exact translation of "flat chat" bit I can imagine that it's exactly as she was.
> 
> ...


Ha! Your right mate, it means fast as she can...labrador mach 2

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha! Your right mate, it means fast as she can...labrador mach 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I reckon Labrador Mach 2 is still less than a casual amble for your mates 

Here she is at cruising speed....










(Random diver pic)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I reckon Labrador Mach 2 is still less than a casual amble for your mates
> 
> Here she is at cruising speed....
> 
> ...


Just put Max and Sal in to idle.....they have been going since 4.am.....the bloody place is crawling with wild dogs and pigs at moment....every avocado season....in they come.
No injuries to date ...new collars on order..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Just put Max and Sal in to idle.....they have been going since 4.am.....the bloody place is crawling with wild dogs and pigs at moment....every avocado season....in they come.
> No injuries to date ...new collars on order..
> 
> 
> ...


Brave pups.

I think when my lab is asleep she dreams she is Max and Sal...or maybe just that a ham falls off the counter one day....either would be exciting.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Brave pups.
> 
> I think when my lab is asleep she dreams she is Max and Sal...or maybe just that a ham falls off the counter one day....either would be exciting.


The old "10 second rule" when a bit of ham drops to the floor .just flies out the door......

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Brave pups.
> 
> I think when my lab is asleep she dreams she is Max and Sal...or maybe just that a ham falls off the counter one day....either would be exciting.


Iv had a couple of black labs. I can guarantee they are dreaming of the ham... my last lab was the best dog I have ever had. Great dogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Iv had a couple of black labs. I can guarantee they are dreaming of the ham... my last lab was the best dog I have ever had. Great dogs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think you're right. 

Labs are smart but not clever. Superb family dogs and companions.

At a family dinner last night my lab was just lying by the counter in case the ham decided to jump on its own. It was not a matter of discipline or training. Then two German shepherds, ears alert, tails swishing, that are in other parts of the family, cruised by on a reconnaissance mission clearly plotting ways to take action into their own paws.

I reckon when we leave the house the lab says "well, my owners are out, I better sleep till they come back and give me some more of that delicious kibble I have been eating twice daily for the last 10 years. ".

Growing up with shepherds they are clever and always getting up to something, especially if they get bored. Need a job to do and will find one for themselves if you don't provide one. Squirrel patrol was always a good standbye.

I like to say get the dog that suits your lifestyle and you will both be happy. Don't get a border collie if you are a stay at home coach potato. Don't get a corgi if you are an avid trail runner looking for a fast companion. The great thing is there is a pup to suit all personalities. Great companions.

(Token diver)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> Labs are smart but not clever. Superb family dogs and companions.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more mate. Very well said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Totally agree.....horses for courses....dogs for your lifestyle and work life...



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is my dog CLOE


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy + forest walk..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Poppy + forest walk..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful German Shepherd


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful German Shepherd


Thanks, jeep. She's 11 months old, dog cake next month 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Just put Max and Sal in to idle.....they have been going since 4.am.....the bloody place is crawling with wild dogs and pigs at moment....every avocado season....in they come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn man I have a 20" heavy barrel .308 Win. semi auto rig set up with AMT 6th.gen.night vision that could take care of your problems most riki tik bro but no way to get it to you..Also I had a buddy who bred champion american pit bull terriers around 100+ lbs.we hunted pigs with.he crafted medieval style gorget's out of thick leather for all the dogs and never had 1 gored.Best of luck..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Damn man I have a 20" heavy barrel .308 Win. semi auto rig set up with AMT 6th.gen.night vision that could take care of your problems most riki tik bro but no way to get it to you..Also I had a buddy who bred champion american pit bull terriers around 100+ lbs.we hunted pigs with.he crafted medieval style gorget's out of thick leather for all the dogs and never had 1 gored.Best of luck..


Hey 8...could do with a hand, it's crazy over here at moment.
We've had fatals over last few year's from wild dogs...dingoes took out a lad on Fraser a few years back,Austrian tourists mauled a few weeks back..this week a 14month old child dragged from his tent in front of parents..crushed skull..serious injuries...remember that poor lady who cried " a dingo stole my baby"...Got her a jail sentence.
It's not the dogs fault..they are pack hunters and we are now well and truly on their menu.
Protected species...don't feed.
They are starving the poor things..all my idiot neighbours are poisoning..killing every thing but the feral dogs and pigs plus a bloody horrible death,.thus taking away food sources.
One of our guys..56 years old trapped in the back of Ute,surrounded till I brought down a work tool "jackhammer "
They play the tourist card,but it's hairy if you don't know how to play...like I tell the punters in the boats..don't pat the tiger sharks they aren't friendly...
So yep,our dogs are now in night cages and will be in leather armour soon as it gets cooler or we will heat stress them dead...
I've given up reporting all the slime that dump their dogs in forestry around us..the boys in blue,just don't have the resources to catch them and if they do..they get a wrist slap...
My sons all get told...no night "kit"...no job/money.
Murphy's law...and I'll just say that all the do gooders,who reckon poison baiting is the go with feral pests are annihilating our gentle natives...lizards, goannas...birds...and such a bad way to go..hideous and inhuman in my opinion and unfortunately we see way to many...each week.
They need to come for a walk at night with just a flashlight and they will learn to climb a tree or.......not.
Like we all love animals...but man have they got it wrong with some of their popular methods over here to get votes...
Damned if you do..dead if you don't....

Max bored as buggery in his cell, or verandah as we call it.
You should hear the forest howling at night,trying to tease them out there....
A Aussie farm dogs life....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey 8...could do with a hand, it's crazy over here at moment.
> We've had fatals over last few year's from wild dogs...dingoes took out a lad on Fraser a few years back,Austrian tourists mauled a few weeks back..this week a 14month old child dragged from his tent in front of parents..crushed skull..serious injuries...remember that poor lady who cried " a dingo stole my baby"...Got her a jail sentence.
> It's not the dogs fault..they are pack hunters and we are now well and truly on their menu.
> Protected species...don't feed.
> ...


You would think these brain dead "leaders"would realize starving them makes them less afraid & much more aggressive and they are too smart for poisoning as they learn after the first few mates go down.I have seen first hand the use of Gas on Kurds in Northern Iraq,nothing should die like that..I have friends in Texas who HAD a bad pig problem.Say what you will about our gun laws,we cleared a pack of 90 pigs in a week flat and the surrounding communities homeless population feasted for several months although I find the meat a bit tough..PS:you should look into Composites like Kevlar & Carbon Fibre for armour,nice and light and no overheating.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> You would think these brain dead "leaders"would realize starving them makes them less afraid & much more aggressive and they are too smart for poisoning as they learn after the first few mates go down.I have seen first hand the use of Gas on Kurds in Northern Iraq,nothing should die like that..I have friends in Texas who HAD a bad pig problem.Say what you will about our gun laws,we cleared a pack of 90 pigs in a week flat and the surrounding communities homeless population feasted for several months although I find the meat a bit tough..PS:you should look into Composites like Kevlar & Carbon Fibre for armour,nice and light and no overheating.


Thanks mate...it is getting tougher and they are smart as you say,and I've got to admire that...but unless we roll 3 digits no chance of stopping them. Re the Kevlar,bloody great idea mate I hadn't thought of that to use.
I've sent all our chainsaw chaps that have lost belts and buckles,plus a few hits to our saddler to cut and sew some neck,then breastplate through to groin for the big fella...can't run the girl yet..she just won't call off in heat of battle...she will get conned in to a pack if she doesn't take notice of a whistle.
And so far,she think she is winning when they run and getting further past my range ....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14088049
> View attachment 14088057
> View attachment 14088059


That is a amazing coastline Snag...terrific pictures mate


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14093111
> View attachment 14093113
> View attachment 14093117
> View attachment 14093119


Scottish Mountain Dog? 👍
Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

El Poopa Moncho interfering with beach watch photo opportunities this morning.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RLC said:


> Scottish Mountain Dog? &#55357;&#56397;
> Bob
> &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Lurcher X Springer, with no sense of his own mortality!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Watch invisible, but doggies are here. Trying to drink my afternoon coffee in peace, but that's impossible. No regrets. Best company you can imagine!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Is that Nina on your right?


NocturnalWatch said:


> Watch invisible, but doggies are here. Trying to drink my afternoon coffee in peace, but that's impossible. No regrets. Best company you can imagine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Is that Nina on your right?


Yes, it is.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Hurrah! Nice to see her looking so well after all her troubles last year, they all look great!


NocturnalWatch said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hurrah! Nice to see her looking so well after all her troubles last year, they all look great!


She's great! Thanks! She's gained some weight (well, little bit more than she should), she's the leader when we go to walk, and when is time to go home, she knows exactly the way. Very smart lady I must say. Here is picture of Nina leading us home 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> She's great! Thanks! She's gained some weight (well, little bit more than she should), she's the leader when we go to walk, and when is time to go home, she knows exactly the way. Very smart lady I must say. Here is picture of Nina leading us home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nina and you guys( Team Nina) what a great win, you pulled her out of the coals mate....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Wet weather....walk in to the shed and my oldest sons bluey
..has found the best seat in the house..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Wet weather....walk in to the shed and my oldest sons bluey
> ..has found the best seat in the house..
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as you didn't leave the keys in it you should be sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> As long as you didn't leave the keys in it you should be sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dead set my son has so spoiled that dog.....it s been raining,so he put her in the front seat of his Ute....Max and Sal are still revving her up over being "soft"
She's no dummy,got him wrapped around her paw...stays with me and it's all discipline for her benefit...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Medo is blind, but not dumb. He's got no problems to climb on the couch and me when he wants to cuddle.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Rainy day. SHOM so water won't get in


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...practicing synchronised sleeping..
Have a good one guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal...practicing synchronised sleeping..
> Have a good one guys..
> 
> 
> ...


Your old plops must be getting jealous mate.

Glad you like the new one. Enjoy the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Your old plops must be getting jealous mate.
> 
> Glad you like the new one. Enjoy the weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G'day Ben ...the plop's have taken a temporary back seat...
Thanks heaps mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Leather strap.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dualmonitors said:


> Leather strap.


Looks good!  And leash for your doggie looks like fancy tie 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After the usual dog walk today






my wife & I took our seriously ill neighbour's two English Pointers out - Tansin & Jojo.












Lovely girls, full of life & very well behaved.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> After the usual dog walk today
> View attachment 14100367
> my wife & I took our seriously ill neighbour's two English Pointers out - Tansin & Jojo.
> View attachment 14100421
> ...


Well done mate! Very nice from you and your wife. It's nice to have neighbors you can count on. BTW, that Explorer doesn't get any free time, isn't it?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

So far I've only been able to bring myself to take it off to charge my Kinetic SUN023 and when I wear my Garmin Instinct for GPS/HR tracking. The Explorer is one hell of a watch.


NocturnalWatch said:


> Well done mate! Very nice from you and your wife. It's nice to have neighbors you can count on. BTW, that Explorer doesn't get any free time, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> After the usual dog walk today
> View attachment 14100367
> my wife & I took our seriously ill neighbour's two English Pointers out - Tansin & Jojo.
> View attachment 14100421
> ...


You live in a beautiful part of the world. I always enjoy your pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Wet weather....walk in to the shed and my oldest sons bluey
> ..has found the best seat in the house..
> 
> 
> ...


@DaveandStu: very funny! My dog when walking on city sidewalks knows to only walk very close to buildings' sides as those are narrow strips of essentially mostly dry sidewalk  Hah! How would he figure that out?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> @DaveandStu: very funny! My dog when walking on city sidewalks knows to only walk very close to buildings' sides as those are narrow strips of essentially mostly dry sidewalk  Hah! How would he figure that out?


Good morning mate,
No "flies" on any of our beautiful dogs on this forum!!
That applies to Koa as well Boatswain' lab..she moves when she needs to!! Ham..for example
Have you ever been able to let Pascal have a flat chat run or is his paws to sore?...cause I reckon he could fly..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Leather strap.


A piece of Pascal's leash would make a fine Nato strap & you guys would match!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pre, and post beach sprint... and a bronzo at the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Pre, and post beach sprint... and a bronzo at the beach
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks a top spot to kick back Ben...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks a top spot to kick back Ben...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yup. It's really nice to have "no plans" for a week. Very relaxing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Did someone mention a beach sprint?
































All the gang.








No Roly today...






yet.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Did someone mention a beach sprint?
> View attachment 14101623
> View attachment 14101625
> View attachment 14101627
> ...


Sand,water and dogs...Perfect.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No nice beaches, just lots of flat fields. Full team Nina in adventure.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No nice beaches, just lots of flat fields. Full team Nina in adventure.
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Happy hounds - great to see, food for the soul


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Afternoon walk, and Miha, Mommy and Divna decided that drainage channel is perfect for taking a bath. 
No beach, no diver. For a field - field/military watch is better suited. 
Greetings to all of you good animal crazy people!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Good morning mate,
> No "flies" on any of our beautiful dogs on this forum!!
> That applies to Koa as well Boatswain' lab..she moves when she needs to!! Ham..for example
> Have you ever been able to let Pascal have a flat chat run or is his paws to sore?...cause I reckon he could fly..
> ...


Hey now!

She has also been know to move quickly for fallen Cheerios, cheese gratings, nuts and once by accident broccoli.

But really she always gets going most to greet folks whether it's a long time friend or a random stranger not making eye contact two blocks away.

She won't chase a ball in a field but her water dog instincts kick in and she will fetch in water for ever.

She is in her sunset now though, I must admit and is starting to decline adventures every now and then, perhaps not wanting to lose a prime bed spot, or perhaps embarrassment of now needing to have her back legs boosted into the truck.

She has always been super people focused and as a pup at the park would rather befriend and visit with the humans than the other dogs playing. She likes playing with other dogs but would much rather visit the owners. Maybe it is because they have treats in their pockets sometimes...

But really she loves everybody. Unfortunately she sometimes tries too hard. If someone isn't a dog person she just tries harder assuming it is her fault...doesn't always work out how she hopes...

Sunny decks are also a good time.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful words. Our old pups have a quality all of their own. All we can do is enjoy each day as it comes. Best wishes.



boatswain said:


> Hey now!
> 
> She has also been know to move quickly for fallen Cheerios, cheese gratings, nuts and once by accident broccoli.
> 
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

It's almost like you are describing our lab Divna. Difference is that Divna is still young (4y) and full of energy, like to fetch the ball (can do that all day long), and wants to play even with dogs that bark aggressively towards her. Silly, warm-hearted girl! And every human is her friend. At least she thinks so. Great dogs!


boatswain said:


> Hey now!
> 
> She has also been know to move quickly for fallen Cheerios, cheese gratings, nuts and once by accident broccoli.
> 
> ...


Reading your post I thought you are describing our lab Divna  Difference is that Divna is still young (4y) and really loves fetching the ball. Can do that all day long. She also loves other dogs too. Wants to play even with dogs that barks aggressively towards her. Silly, warm-hearted girl! And every human, f



boatswain said:


> Hey now!
> 
> She has also been know to move quickly for fallen Cheerios, cheese gratings, nuts and once by accident broccoli.
> 
> ...












Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Don't know what happened. First post wasn't sent, and now appears after my second post!? Sorry guys!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> It's almost like you are describing our lab Divna. Difference is that Divna is still young (4y) and full of energy, like to fetch the ball (can do that all day long), and wants to play even with dogs that bark aggressively towards her. Silly, warm-hearted girl! And every human is her friend. At least she thinks so. Great dogs!Reading your post I thought you are describing our lab Divna  Difference is that Divna is still young (4y) and really loves fetching the ball. Can do that all day long. She also loves other dogs too. Wants to play even with dogs that barks aggressively towards her. Silly, warm-hearted girl! And every human, f
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lab!

The only difference we have seen over the 10 years is that the overly enthusiastic greetings get shorter every year. Started off slathering people with attention for hours,now she is down to a quick 1 minute greeting before resuming sleeping/eating/being used as pillow by kids.

The nice thing is our gal doesn't actually want attention In return,she just want you to know you are loved. Never demands patting etc.. like some. She is content to lie at your feet and just have the tiniest bit of one paw in contact with you.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> That's a lab!
> 
> The only difference we have seen over the 10 years is that the overly enthusiastic greetings get shorter every year. Started off slathering people with attention for hours,now she is down to a quick 1 minute greeting before resuming sleeping/eating/being used as pillow by kids.
> 
> The nice thing is our gal doesn't actually want attention In return,she just want you to know you are loved. Never demands patting etc.. like some. She is content to lie at your feet and just have the tiniest bit of one paw in contact with you.


It was well said ".man's best friend"....and I love it when they fall for the 'broccoli drop"...
If you do your best in their time..they have repaid 100 times in kind...
Greatest thread ever on WUS....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Greatest thread ever on WUS....


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The old girl must be getting on a bit. This is the first time at the beach she hasn't hit top speed. Just a leisurely 50km/h today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> The old girl must be getting on a bit. This is the first time at the beach she hasn't hit top speed. Just a leisurely 50km/h today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody great shots Ben...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks mate. Another great day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy walkies. It's great being semi retired 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Same old verandah surfing...it's either too hot or too wet...
Have a top day guys..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Hauling creels.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

And so, after a hard day at the beach...







Actually, it was an hour at the beach, the WHOLE rest of the day spent like this - she hasn't moved!

Scurfa for work this arvo.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> And so, after a hard day at the beach...
> View attachment 14108171
> 
> Actually, it was an hour at the beach, the WHOLE rest of the day spent like this - she hasn't moved!
> ...


Yep, dogs can tire themselves fairly quickly when running about. Poppy tires herself when she plays with other dogs.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Same if they go for a trip in the car.


knightRider said:


> Yep, dogs can tire themselves fairly quickly when running about. Poppy tires herself when she plays with other dogs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Yep, dogs can tire themselves fairly quickly when running about. Poppy tires herself when she plays with other dogs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I was just going to comment: "Reminds me of me."


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another one that will pass out on the lounge tonight...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Another one that will pass out on the lounge tonight...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody hell Ben!
You nailed the location and weather mate...looks a fat spot mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell Ben!
> You nailed the location and weather mate...looks a fat spot mate...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk












No complaints mate. Sunny and 22-25 every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Outnumbered mate ...3 girls on that trip to 1...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Stunning pics and location. Enjoy!


Bendodds360 said:


> Another one that will pass out on the lounge tonight...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cool looking lead too - care to share?


Bendodds360 said:


>


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cool looking lead too - care to share?


It was a cheapie off eBay. I'll try and find it in my history and shoot you a PM. (Once I sleep the little one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

How do you train your dog?

Are you a "Pirate?"....I Arrr

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

There's a thunderstorm outside and all the chickens are in. 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Three Amigos








Floyd scoping the dunes.








Fulmar #1.








Beach Sculpture.








Fulmar #2.








No watch pic today.


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

Calvin and the 009!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Three Amigos
> View attachment 14116965
> 
> 
> ...


 Man your pics ALWAYS make me want to grab a Drysuit and get deep in that bay!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal ...stare off at their arch rivals...Kooka #1 and sidekick Kooka #2....in about ten more minutes Kooka #3 and #4 Will show up to drive them crazier....wet weekend here!
Have a top weekend fellow animal crazies...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Three Amigos
> View attachment 14116965
> 
> 
> ...


You live in a beautiful part of the world. Nice pups, too.

My grandfather had a Shetland pony for years. Mean as a snake, she was.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shelties?


Dark Overlord said:


>


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dark Overlord said:


>


I wish my Aussies were as interested in watches as your pups.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dark Overlord said:


>


 REALLY?Your going to make us wait 53 more seconds?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Our 16 y/o boy, Earl, who’s rounding third... what a dog.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

16. Wow.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

She's back up on post!!.ripper mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Shelties?


Yep! great, sweet intelligent dogs.



duc said:


> I wish my Aussies were as interested in watches as your pups.


Oh they could care less. The older guy will sit and look at me no matter what, he just wants my attention night and day, the younger girl on the left is never still, this pic is a miracle... haha



E8ArmyDiver said:


> REALLY?Your going to make us wait 53 more seconds?


lol


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Precious and grail









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose (Oct 7, 2016)

My PO and "Bo" -- Both are the same age.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Patiently waiting for the command to eat. Tonight's menu: ground moose (raw). Wearing the Alpha 208 by Nite Watches...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tired Akita back from her morning romp.....waiting for her steak breakfast......she eats better than me, which is how it should of course be!

And a tuna...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14130591
> View attachment 14130591


100M sprint race

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cooling off after the sprint.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cooling off after the sprint.
> View attachment 14130621


Kilo is not built for those sprints, she'd look like this right after....









Which is actually where she is now! On her back, zonked out......
Akita's are not a high activity breed, bred for other things than flat out speed, and since leaving the pup stage, she has settled into a good schedule of 45min offleash romp in the AM, followed by an hour+ in the evening.

The Akita is an ancient breed, noted as those with the greatest genetic similarity to wolves, and is very much a loyal family dog, with strong association with her pack....

Very intelligent, stubborn, loyal, aloof, protective, catlike.....amazing breed and the furry love of my life!❤


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

@Snaggletooth: wow, what joy on the beach!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Three Amigos.








Sprocket, the spaniel on the left of the picture, has picked up a leg strain so is confined to barracks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Three Amigos.
View attachment 14135815


Sprocket, the spaniel on the left of the picture, has picked up a leg strain so is confined to barracks.
View attachment 14135825


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Poppy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunset walk last night.


























Post-walk snoozies today.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

New strap!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Ernesto with his Solar Tuna 









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

He's Rock, he is a good boy







Here he may look tiny but is a 70ish kg Rottweiler of almost 3 years. 
I was wearing my g-shock m5610 which is my daily beater.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Pouring rain here for 2 full days 

Time for the SHOM.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> He's Rock, he is a good boy
> View attachment 14140975
> 
> Here he may look tiny but is a 70ish kg Rottweiler of almost 3 years.
> I was wearing my g-shock m5610 which is my daily beater.


He may be a hoss, but he's got a sweet face. The Rotts I've known have all been very sweet dogs.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> He's Rock, he is a good boy
> View attachment 14140975
> 
> Here he may look tiny but is a 70ish kg Rottweiler of almost 3 years.
> I was wearing my g-shock m5610 which is my daily beater.


 Great dog,welcome to the best thread on WUS!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers doing their thing.

























Sprocket's still on light duties, but nothing broken thankfully.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hanging with the pooch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max on payroll duty in my avo office....it's a no go zone and when he is given a stay/ guard command he will follow my wife if she moves a metre or 100....all day..all night..the little ..... Sal is still in training...learning to stop
So..one day I am going to write up from my work diary,all the clown stories of people saying it's all good.."dogs like me" or yesterday's hero...who said I did not think ABSOLUTELY NO ENTRY ..GUARD DOG'S...applied to me......Max takes his commands very seriously....
.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max on payroll duty in my avo office....it's a no go zone and when he is given a stay/ guard command he will follow my wife if she moves a metre or 100....all day..all night..the little ..... Sal is still in training...learning to stop
> So..one day I am going to write up from my work diary,all the clown stories of people saying it's all good.."dogs like me" or yesterday's hero...who said I did not think ABSOLUTELY NO ENTRY ..GUARD DOG'S...applied to me......Max takes his commands very seriously....
> .
> 
> ...


Yup. Working dogs take their work seriously. We had a German Shepard who was exactly the same. "Don't pat him mate, he's a guard dog" all good! Dogs love me... then whack! And a shocked look on his face.

People don't listen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. Working dogs take their work seriously. We had a German Shepard who was exactly the same. "Don't pat him mate, he's a guard dog" all good! Dogs love me... then whack! And a shocked look on his face.
> 
> People don't listen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben, so true mate..crakkin weather on your break at the beach ..looked stunning!!
Yesterday's clown..is now a guest elsewhere...
A true oxygen bandit..
See you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Herbert got a new strap! Tuning fork for another day!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Didn't post much lately due to some personal reasons. This post's pics will be watch without doggies from a not so nice place, and pics of a new puppy my wife found in front of her school (where she's working as a English teacher). 
Puppy Leica was left on the street, on a rainy and cold day. She was so scared that my wife needed an hour to catch her. When she came to our home, we couldn't get close to her for two days. She wanted to bite us. After three days, with great help from our big hearted lab Divna, Leica realized that we want to help her, and she allowed us to touch her. And then we realized why she was solittle girl has hernia. We took her to a vet, and he said that somebody kicked her really hard, and that's why she got hernia. This can be very dangerous, because hernia can cause I intestinal obstruction and death. Urgent surgery needed. Off course, we said yes, so she's going to surgery tomorrow. Why I'm writing this here, to you? Because you are the best people with biggest hearts when we talk about animals. I'll never forget how you have offered us help when Nina's life was hanging on the string. And I even didn't ask for that. That is something I could never fo. Now, we have difficult situation. We spent all our savings and planning to sell my apartment to be able to continue with our fight for those beautiful creatures. rget.



Sent from my L


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Continues: to be able to pay for Leica's surgery, I have put my watches for sale. Will only keep SKX as my only watch. I need one watch...
Unfortunately, used market for watches here is almost like dead. People offer 50% of real value, or want to change watch for watch and that is not helping.
So, I don't ask for charity from you guys, I'm offering you to buy my watches to fund medical bills. In no way any other new watches! I'm done with buying watches for a longer time. Our furry friends deserve it and they are on the first place. Watches are just a hobby. If any of you can help us, please PM me. I apologise if this violates any of forum rules. If it does, admin please remove it. Here are pics of my watch and Leica.















Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't post much lately due to some personal reasons. This post's pics will be watch without doggies from a not so nice place, and pics of a new puppy my wife found in front of her school (where she's working as a English teacher).
> Puppy Leica was left on the street, on a rainy and cold day. She was so scared that my wife needed an hour to catch her. When she came to our home, we couldn't get close to her for two days. She wanted to bite us. After three days, with great help from our big hearted lab Divna, Leica realized that we want to help her, and she allowed us to touch her. And then we realized why she was solittle girl has hernia. We took her to a vet, and he said that somebody kicked her really hard, and that's why she got hernia. This can be very dangerous, because hernia can cause I intestinal obstruction and death. Urgent surgery needed. Off course, we said yes, so she's going to surgery tomorrow. Why I'm writing this here, to you? Because you are the best people with biggest hearts when we talk about animals. I'll never forget how you have offered us help when Nina's life was hanging on the string. And I even didn't ask for that. That is something I could never fo. Now, we have difficult situation. We spent all our savings and planning to sell my apartment to be able to continue with our fight for those beautiful creatures. rget.
> 
> Sent from my L


This breaks my heart. I don't know what I would do if I witnessed someone mistreating a puppy this way. It would not be nice. You and your wife are wonderful for stepping up.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day mate,
If something gets organised properly, I'm sure some assistance will come together from the group.
I just wish to say though and not offend any member.
That on our farm right next to the forestries people dump dogs regularly and they either survive and if so, become dangerous and feral.
It's no life for man's best friend, we tried to rehabilitate some of them over the decades,but in the end they just could not be domesticated and integrated back in as they have had just to bad a experience from the mongrels that abused them...so we can't save them all mate( maybe a few..but it's never ending)..some are best put to sleep..I'm staying in the loop and hope you get better as well.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Continues: to be able to pay for Leica's surgery, I have put my watches for sale. Will only keep SKX as my only watch. I need one watch...
> Unfortunately, used market for watches here is almost like dead. People offer 50% of real value, or want to change watch for watch and that is not helping.
> So, I don't ask for charity from you guys, I'm offering you to buy my watches to fund medical bills. In no way any other new watches! I'm done with buying watches for a longer time. Our furry friends deserve it and they are on the first place. Watches are just a hobby. If any of you can help us, please PM me. I apologise if this violates any of forum rules. If it does, admin please remove it. Here are pics of my watch and Leica.
> 
> ...


 There is a special place in heaven for rescuers & protectors of those who can not help themselves!
There is also a special place in hell for child or animal abusers.I suggest donations via Paypal F&F if anyone is so inclined..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good morning to y'all good people! And it's beautiful morning! Sorry for not replying sooner, it was midnight when I received first messages, and nurse gave me a lesson and forced me to go to sleep. Anyway, I have some great news! My wife just called me. She was in contact with several animal shelters around and unfortunately they are all full and can't take any more doggies. BUT, she managed to negotiate with one of them to register Leica as their puppy and they will cover vet bills for her, and we will keep Leica and take care of her as temporary foster parents. So, no donations needed. Big relief for us! So, problem with funding her operation solved  
I want to say big thanks to all of you who generously offered to help. Best people with biggest hearts are here on this thread! Anyway, I want to apologise for being in panic, but it was 5min to 12. Hopefully today's operation will go well, and I will post pics of Leica's recovery when my wife send it to me.
Once again, BIG, BIG thank you to all!
Stay well my friends! You, and your 2 and 4 legged family! Love you all! 
PS: my small and humble watches are spared. At least for some time.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Good news, a minor miracle by the sounds of it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Good news, a minor miracle by the sounds of it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes it is!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Good morning to y'all good people! And it's beautiful morning! Sorry for not replying sooner, it was midnight when I received first messages, and nurse gave me a lesson and forced me to go to sleep. Anyway, I have some great news! My wife just called me. She was in contact with several animal shelters around and unfortunately they are all full and can't take any more doggies. BUT, she managed to negotiate with one of them to register Leica as their puppy and they will cover vet bills for her, and we will keep Leica and take care of her as temporary foster parents. So, no donations needed. Big relief for us! So, problem with funding her operation solved
> I want to say big thanks to all of you who generously offered to help. Best people with biggest hearts are here on this thread! Anyway, I want to apologise for being in panic, but it was 5min to 12. Hopefully today's operation will go well, and I will post pics of Leica's recovery when my wife send it to me.
> Once again, BIG, BIG thank you to all!
> Stay well my friends! You, and your 2 and 4 legged family! Love you all!
> ...


great to hear that a shelter was able to step in, between you, your wife and those folks, the team effort to save one lovely pup is inspiring. All the best to you.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> great to hear that a shelter was able to step in, between you, your wife and those folks, the team effort to save one lovely pup is inspiring. All the best to you.


Thank you mate!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Operation went well, and Leica is still sleeping and resting. Yeeee!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Operation went well, and Leica is still sleeping and resting. Yeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wonderful news,she's such a beauty,wish I could take her!
It just drives me completely INSANE that there are so many Billionaires on this earth who do almost nothing good with thier $ to help homeless abused animals & yet there are so many with little $ who don't think 2 times to help a creature in need..I am a pretty staunch Evolutionist but sometime I do hope there is a God & he truly does give reward & retribution where deserved..Best wishes to you & yours!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Wonderful news,she's such a beauty,wish I could take her!
> It just drives me completely INSANE that there are so many Billionaires on this earth who do almost nothing good with thier $ to help homeless abused animals & yet there are so many with little $ who don't think 2 times to help a creature in need..I am a pretty staunch Evolutionist but sometime I do hope there is a God & he truly does give reward & retribution where deserved..Best wishes to you & yours!


I hear you mate! I also can't understand for what anyone needs Billions of $ ? You can live rich life with way, way less, and rest of the money spend to help those who need it. Help animals, people, environment, etc. When you die, your can't take money with you. So WHY???

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep, I needed 20,000ft of protection for this one, lol.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Operation went well, and Leica is still sleeping and resting. Yeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post the link to the charity who has helped with this. I'm sure mods won't mind..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shedding werewolf and Sinn U1


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Please post the link to the charity who has helped with this. I'm sure mods won't mind..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No problem. It's small Animal Rescue Association. They have only Facebook page. English translation is:
"Rocco" Animal Rescue Association
Here is link to Facebook page and info needed for donations from abroad (with an indication: For Lajka/Leica)

https://m.facebook.com/pages/catego...Rocco-Vinkovci-198858956803248/?locale2=hr_HR









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My hernia surgery recovery is going well, at about 90% of pre-surgery 
, and I wish my fellow hernia pal Leica a speedy recovery.....

My list of hero’s is as follows:

1) veterans.....be they Armed forces or first responders.
2) current armed forces and first responders
3) people who rescue animals, no matter the species


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

A boy and his dog...

My son has been away on infantry training for the past several months and when he comes home to visit, Jaxie, his dog, won't leave his side. It's so sweet to see.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Operation went well, and Leica is still sleeping and resting. Yeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic news! She's certainly adorable. You're a good man Nocturnal, well done |>


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hear you mate! I also can't understand for what anyone needs Billions of $ ? You can live rich life with way, way less, and rest of the money spend to help those who need it. Help animals, people, environment, etc. When you die, your can't take money with you. So WHY???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Apparently the last guy we caught dumping shepherd cross pups in the forestry..they were meant to be "wild"...
He reckons we will have to pay for new tyres on his car too...neither will happen 
I'm with 8...getting sick of grubs that can own dogs and do what they do...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Must be a universal comfort position....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Firecrow911 said:


> A boy and his dog...
> 
> My son has been away on infantry training for the past several months and when he comes home to visit, Jaxie, his dog, won't leave his side. It's so sweet to see.


 REALLY wonderful the way many young people today aren't afraid to serve!From an old grunt please pass on my thanks & if he remembers only 1 thing about Infanty is tail down eyes & ears open always,HOO YA!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Firecrow911 said:


> Must be a universal comfort position....


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Lazy Sunday for Higgins


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Paul Ramon said:


> Lazy Sunday for Higgins
> 
> View attachment 14161561


Higgins knows how to enjoy  But, don't they all??? Beautiful boy Paul!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Essex & Suffolk Hunt hounds at a country show in East Anglia my wife attended this weekend.


























Wonderful animals, and for hunting dogs very gentle. At one point they fill an arena with the various breeds of hounds then get the children to come in en masse and pet them. A recipe for disaster I thought the first time I saw it, but it always goes well and passes without incident.


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

CW Trident and my Aussie Willie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My oldest sons "bluey"
Have a good one fellow animal crazies..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Rock waiting for lunch 







The watch is one of those new san martin pilots (b-uhr dial) with screw down crown/caseback, sapphire, 40mm and wr200


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

HamSamich9 said:


> CW Trident and my Aussie Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasha says "hi cuz".


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

HamSamich9 said:


> CW Trident and my Aussie Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasha say "hi cuz".

View attachment 14163545


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

its hard getting these two in frame long enough to also include a watch....

Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

its hard getting these two in frame long enough to also include a watch....

Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Beta!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just catching a few rays!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Just catching a few rays!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see a bit of sun up your way mate. I doubt any of our international friends could quite grasp what 800mm of rain in a year is like.

Love the watch too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Good to see a bit of sun up your way mate. I doubt any of our international friends could quite grasp what 800mm of rain in a year is like.
> 
> Love the watch too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben,
Thanks mate....I'm going to put the S back in front of the unshine coast now...
Really looking forward to a few sherberts soon !!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Get lost...I'm supposed to be the only "Pirate" on this Ship...🏴.☠

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

It's a close match!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ben,

800 mm of rain. That's 32 inches U.S., see that nearly every year, recent times have been more.... ~ 1100 - 1200 mm. 

Lovin' all the pup pics BTW. Happiest thread on WAS, IMNSOHO.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Our part time dog, he is back with us for a month as his owner has to fly to Australia from Belgium to attend to family matters..

He is normally with us for around 3 month a year....

Guarding his toy..


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Goofy husky Princess Emi enjoying spring temps in the backyard trying to make friends with the neighbour dogs through the fence....


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep, that time again, going deep lol


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Yep, that time again, going deep lol
> 
> View attachment 14175519


Great pic mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Ben,
> 
> 800 mm of rain. That's 32 inches U.S., see that nearly every year, recent times have been more.... ~ 1100 - 1200 mm.
> 
> Lovin' all the pup pics BTW. Happiest thread on WAS, IMNSOHO.


Maybe I misheard Dave, either way, still a lot of wet boots! Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Maybe I misheard Dave, either way, still a lot of wet boots! Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey guys...average up here is 1900 to 2100 mm annually...
Dry January...16mm....then the balance to date plus 810mm ..
So we will see how the next 7 months add up

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Here we are with two rated for 300 meters. 
#NoDateClub #RubblesTheWonderDog!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

A rare quiet moment with this little beast


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal and I...flat out too..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Best friend time









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Best friend time


----------



## mguffin2k6 (Aug 9, 2014)

007 and Dublin









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Soccer  !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Watching or playing?


Dualmonitors said:


> Soccer  !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Normally he's trying to rip it's guts out, but today it's his best friend!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14182495
> 
> 
> Normally he's trying to rip it's guts out, but today it's his best friend!


He might take a shine to that bloody beautiful panerai Clive!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No he has a ball fixation!,

Gonna get him some therapy for it!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> No he has a ball fixation!,
> 
> Gonna get him some therapy for it!!
> 
> View attachment 14182553


He's a wag mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Watching or playing?


@Snaggletooth: I was referring to the watch 

Here's another picture.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Memorial Day Splash...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Get the bones out of the freezer Dave!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Get the bones out of the freezer Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Didn't post for a long time since I'll be in hospital for a month or so. So, one hospital watch and few old doggies (and a cat) pics. Have a great day all!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ran the sheds through the night...it's good to know you can have a "safe" snoozer...
HAGWE fellow animal crazies...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I only had an Apple Watch on. I was straight from work, but here's one of the hound and I enjoying a beer at stockade brewery. The barrels in the background are all barrel aged beers.

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I only had an Apple Watch on. I was straight from work, but here's one of the hound and I enjoying a beer at stockade brewery. The barrels in the background are all barrel aged beers.
> 
> Have a good one gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First the beach!! Now one of your many watering holes...I have to get to Sydney soon Ben!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> First the beach!! Now one of your many watering holes...I have to get to Sydney soon Ben!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


There's a chair waiting for you mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Now that's the sort of pub/bar I like, craft beer (even if I can no longer partake) and a warm spot for the pup.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily plus Poppy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife made my day in hospital! She sent me pics of Leica's recovery, and few more of our beautiful furry family members! Miss them so, so much!
Have a great weekend my fellow animal crazy friends!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> My wife made my day in hospital! She sent me pics of Leica's recovery, and few more of our beautiful furry family members! Miss them so, so much!
> Have a great weekend my fellow animal crazy friends!
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Get well soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! I'll do my best.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Good to see Leica on the mend, what a gorgeous pup. Great job Noc!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Paul Ramon said:


> Good to see Leica on the mend, what a gorgeous pup. Great job Noc!
> 
> View attachment 14196057


 Thank you guys!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Good to see Leica on the mend, what a gorgeous pup. Great job Noc!
> 
> View attachment 14196057


Worth a repost!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Worth a repost!




Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New citizen gmt Diver and the head of my pup.....

Waiting on the deck in shade for the temp to drop so we can go for our evening walk.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just stuck in the bloody office









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

San martin wr200 with nato rubber


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks mate! I'll do my best.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Get Well Soon pal!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> Get Well Soon pal!


Thank you pal! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Meet Shelley, a 2 year old Husky, Shepard mix. We are fostering her, but she is such a sweetheart that we might adopt her ourselves. She was in Texas and was chained in a yard with 11 other dogs until she was rescued. Sleeping after a long morning walk.

Have a great doggie day!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Meet Shelley, a 2 year old Husky, Shepard mix. We are fostering her, but she is such a sweetheart that we might adopt her ourselves. She was in Texas and was chained in a yard with 11 other dogs until she was rescued. Sleeping after a long morning walk.

Have a great doggie day!
View attachment 14198177


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeffie007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Meet Shelley, a 2 year old Husky, Shepard mix. We are fostering her, but she is such a sweetheart that we might adopt her ourselves. She was in Texas and was chained in a yard with 11 other dogs until she was rescued. Sleeping after a long morning walk.
> 
> Have a great doggie day!
> View attachment 14198177


Adopt her! You'll never regret! Purest hearts in the world and unconditional love!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

as I've said before... getting them to sit still for a shot is near impossible... lol


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeffie007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Meet Shelley, a 2 year old Husky, Shepard mix. We are fostering her, but she is such a sweetheart that we might adopt her ourselves. She was in Texas and was chained in a yard with 11 other dogs until she was rescued. Sleeping after a long morning walk.
> 
> Have a great doggie day!
> View attachment 14198177


Good on 'ya...?

"Rainbow" the Aussie Rescue...now living ruraly in the Adirondacks of NY State.?

Bob
??


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> as I've said before... getting them to sit still for a shot is near impossible... lol


You're not the only one with such problems Lord! But, you must love them. Unconditionally!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dark Overlord said:


> as I've said before... getting them to sit still for a shot is near impossible... lol
> Proof nothing worthwhile is ever easy!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beach fun in the sun.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Now the chooks have come to join us.




















It's a mad-house!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo and my sea king...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks mate! I'll do my best.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Are you getting another wrist added so you can wear 3 watches at once?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Are you getting another wrist added so you can wear 3 watches at once?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As the situation progresses, I'll end up with only one or two watches. Doggies and kittens can't be hungry , and food isn't exactly cheap. 
But I thought about your question. If necessary, I'll start wearing watch(es) on my ankles. It would be interesting to show someone what's the time with 'Cro Cop' style High-Kick 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14209511
> View attachment 14209519
> View attachment 14209523
> View attachment 14209527
> View attachment 14209529


You do do the most bestest pic's...👍
Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14160617
> 
> 
> View attachment 14160619


My dog does that exact same stretch where he puts one paw straight up in the air. Weird, but awesome.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Doggies enjoying a warm sunny morning on the back deck. Trying to find my motivation, pre-caffinated... hopeless...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

My 12 pound Alpha dog! Shifu.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Tv time with #RubblesTheWonderDog!
#NoDateClub!
Cheers to the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a cute pupper.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...getting teased by Kookaburra again..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy asking for her Sunday walk..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Calvin Klein content after a walk and snack.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Later, normal lurcher service was resumed.








Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14216561
> View attachment 14216563


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...post morning run.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal...post morning run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they're waiting for the all clear to go jump in the pool!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Looks like they're waiting for the all clear to go jump in the pool!


I normally let them Paul, cause none of my son's use it anymore...but it's the longest any potted plant has survived my wife of 38 years..so she is on a roll....( I thought you'd got that conquistador for sure)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal...getting teased by Kookaburra again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh. My 4th grade teacher taught us a song about the Kookaburra. I still remember it to this day.


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

BIG puppy eyes, saying, 'Daddy, don't I deserve at least a Tudor?"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Running late for their tucker...
Bit extra on the way..hard running for these 2 today...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers gonna lurch...
View attachment 14227119


















Spaniel does his own thing.
View attachment CDC297A5-ECC0-4AB8-9BCC-3B29280CB4AE.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

OT so forgive me Bros.

As I was driving out of town yesterday on the way to the feed store I saw a good looking Landy parked up with posters in the window. For sale I assumed.








Being a sucker for 4x4 Money Pits I got out for a closer look.

This is what I found.








Nice


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> OT so forgive me Bros.
> 
> As I was driving out of town yesterday on the way to the feed store I saw a good looking Landy parked up with posters in the window. For sale I assumed.
> View attachment 14229487
> ...


That's about the best OT...very good ...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> OT so forgive me Bros.
> 
> As I was driving out of town yesterday on the way to the feed store I saw a good looking Landy parked up with posters in the window. For sale I assumed.
> View attachment 14229487
> ...


That's the kind of person that would leave the keys in the car, "incase anyone needed to help" the chicks... good hearted at least.

I hope there's a happy ending.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lurchers gonna lurch...
> View attachment 14227119


Heh. Looks like a hood ornament.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sun today










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto...that fixed up that sweat..
Have a good one fellow dog crazies!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Two yellows


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

T-minus 6 weeks


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> T-minus 6 weeks


Another chance to see your new pup mate....put a watch on!! Here goes the socks and shoes...all the best Dave


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Another chance to see your new pup mate....put a watch on!! Here goes the socks and shoes...all the best Dave


Lol that's the breeder holding him, unfortunately we aren't allowed to meet him in person until week 5 after he's had all his immunizations. Time is going slow!!!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Suckface husky enjoying mid-walk face scratchies...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Lol that's the breeder holding him, unfortunately we aren't allowed to meet him in person until week 5 after he's had all his immunizations. Time is going slow!!!


Now we all have to wait!!
Standing by till you get him home and team Toothbras then choose a name for him...good stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great pics Snag..one resting..2 mach 3..
Good mix

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep...there is Ducks to add to the Kookaburra list...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Kelpie's...?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Australian Stumpy tails in Red...the bluey is a heeler but has a small amount of Smithfield in her..pity cause she is a barker.
The 2 reds don't make a noise ,
Except a low growl just prior to seeing the white in their very Brown eyes...
Thanks for asking mate 
Dave


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Got family in Coolum and Murrurundi.......and in.......father in law once had a red dog......best dog he had, he says...a working dog...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dog_(novel)

The dog in my pic is from Antwerp, his owner Australian, when she is down under he loves being with us...since years....and she, she does not make short trips....couple of month sometimes....2 to 3 times a year....

Glad when the critter is gone again next week......glad when he is coming back....to us.....he seems to like it....his holidays.....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...there is Ducks to add to the Kookaburra list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the sun is out at least mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Coolum is a top spot..I've spent my life on that coastline ...one day we will cross paths for sure mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I will hit the beach there Christmas this year again.....staying at my brother in laws place.......might also go again to Lady Elliot Island.....as long as you still have that barrier reef...

What better place to take my bronze diver..

"We are excited to announce our bronze placing in the Steve Irwin Award for Ecotourism at the 2018 Queensland Tourism Awards. We couldn't have achieved this without our team and our loyal guests. Sustainability is at the core of our business and we will continue to strive for best practice in ecotourism in the future."

http://www.ladyelliot.com.au/

Well, I'm going there for sentimental reasons.....honeymoon and so on, long time ago.......not because of that award...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks like the sun is out at least mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben,
Check out the ,," Fresh" in the dams...see you soon mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14242085
> View attachment 14242087
> View attachment 14242093


What camera do you use to take pics of the dogs running?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What camera do you use to take pics of the dogs running


 Normally (incl. today's pics) this;








Occasionally this;


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Normally (incl. today's pics) this;
> View attachment 14242569
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, your pics are ace.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Now we all have to wait!!
> Standing by till you get him home and team Toothbras then choose a name for him...good stuff mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks! We are really pumped, she keeps sending us vids every day and I just can't wait to snuggle him


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No diver today












Sue me!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> No diver today
> View attachment 14246409
> View attachment 14246411
> Sue me!


Ha..your safe Snag..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14242087
> ][/ATTACH]


Whats the little one...left upper corner... ?? He or she seems to beating them all...

Incredible pics you make....

Do they have very tight collars or ...? And why..? Just out if interest...thats the other 2...collar wise...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

LowIQ said:


> Whats the little one...left upper corner... ?? He or she seems to beating them all...


That's Charles, Lurcher x Spaniel. Normally to be found bringing up the rear of the Lurchers proper.
View attachment 25452B7C-9962-4595-843C-A205FE38CFE1.jpg
View attachment C3946AAC-50D3-434C-AE3D-24B1C69F69B9.jpg


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Clear now that I have to visit your part of the world.......I have been to Scotland...but that does not seem to be enough....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

LowIQ said:


> Do they have very tight collars or ...? And why..? Just out if interest...thats the other 2...collar wise...


Not especially tight; traditional leather Lurcher/Greyhound collars.
View attachment D58CFCB4-9459-4573-90B3-37653DD207E0.jpg


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy after a long run..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

The ladies were swimming in the pool today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1 SE and baby werewolf after her morning romp....!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just about time for a jog behind the Ute...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunday fun about to start..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Sunday fun about to start..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poppy is looking in great Nick Knighty!!
She's going true to breed mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Plus great looking Sharkie mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Plus great looking Sharkie mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dave. Doxa are addictive.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks, Dave. Doxa are addictive.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Totally agree mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Sunday fun about to start..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog mate. I have had a few shepherds over the years, you have a friend for life with that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Beautiful dog mate. I have had a few shepherds over the years, you have a friend for life with that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Had a shep when I was a kid and my mum gave her away. I suppose I'll keep coming back to them because of my childhood.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A beautiful day here @ 60ºN.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo sulking...and my triple zero...

Why is she sulking you ask?

Well on this mornings romp, she rolled in something dead......not 100% sure what....fish, critter, summit!

So stinky visited the dogwash bar at our local Bosleys!

She hates it, and rarely needs a bath, as Akitas are very catlike and clean....but now she smells like her middle name again - Tulip - instead of a rotting corpse!

I, for one, am happy with that!,


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo sulking...and my triple zero...
> 
> Why is she sulking you ask?
> 
> ...


 An interesting evolutionary trait that is still dominate in dogs DNA & originally a way to hide scent.Be glad she isn't a Skunk killer like my first dog was.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14256959


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Convalescing at the trailer due to an extended illness. I took this cute shot of Jaxie dog showing his gratitude for bringing him along...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Firecrow911 said:


> Convalescing at the trailer due to an extended illness. I took this cute shot of Jaxie dog showing his gratitude for bringing him along...


Man's best friend..
Get better mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi to everyone animal crazy people!
After more than 5 weeks I'm finally home. Lost 6kg (13lb) and STOPPED SMOKING guys! Feeling well, but here is really hot. Wetherforcast says for next 3-4 days up to 35-40°C (95-104°F). 
I have sold all my watches except SKX007 to pay some vet bills, and now I'm starting from scratch. Bought new beater few days ago: classic Casio G-Shock square DW-5600E. Didn't make lot of pics, so for now only few: new Casio, and Leica bathing 
Stay well my friends!















Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi to everyone animal crazy people!
> After more than 5 weeks I'm finally home. Lost 6kg (13lb) and STOPPED SMOKING guys! Feeling well, but here is really hot. Wetherforcast says for next 3-4 days up to 35-40°C (95-104°F).
> I have sold all my watches except SKX007 to pay some vet bills, and now I'm starting from scratch. Bought new beater few days ago: classic Casio G-Shock square DW-5600E. Didn't make lot of pics, so for now only few: new Casio, and Leica bathing
> Stay well my friends!
> Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


Congratulations on getting home NW, and on stopping smoking - been there and it's not easy. Keep on keeping on and stay well, your furry kids need you!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Congratulations on getting home NW, and on stopping smoking - been there and it's not easy. Keep on keeping on and stay well, your furry kids need you!


Thanks ST! Will give my best!

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hfrundio4 (Dec 12, 2018)

seikos and puppos, nothing better


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi to everyone animal crazy people!
> After more than 5 weeks I'm finally home. Lost 6kg (13lb) and STOPPED SMOKING guys! Feeling well, but here is really hot. Wetherforcast says for next 3-4 days up to 35-40°C (95-104°F).
> I have sold all my watches except SKX007 to pay some vet bills, and now I'm starting from scratch. Bought new beater few days ago: classic Casio G-Shock square DW-5600E. Didn't make lot of pics, so for now only few: new Casio, and Leica bathing
> Stay well my friends!
> ...


Good stuff mate...haven't smoked for decades,but when I was I literally ate them.
Smokes at $40 a packet over here,one of my sons works at a grocery store in between uni and regularly sees $600 buys a week....don't know how much you paid NW...but it's going to be a extra save mate..glad your on the mend









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi to everyone animal crazy people!
> After more than 5 weeks I'm finally home. Lost 6kg (13lb) and STOPPED SMOKING guys! Feeling well, but here is really hot. Wetherforcast says for next 3-4 days up to 35-40°C (95-104°F).
> I have sold all my watches except SKX007 to pay some vet bills, and now I'm starting from scratch. Bought new beater few days ago: classic Casio G-Shock square DW-5600E. Didn't make lot of pics, so for now only few: new Casio, and Leica bathing
> Stay well my friends!
> ...


Very good, God bless.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max ,Sal hanging around shed..do you guys ever find a watch that a orange band works with?
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max ,Sal hanging around shed..do you guys ever find a watch that a orange band works with?
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> ...


Wait, somethings wrong? Everything is in focus? You get a new phone mate? Or did you get someone else to take the pic??

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wait, somethings wrong? Everything is in focus? You get a new phone mate? Or did you get someone else to take the pic??
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha mate!!
I went for take 20!!..still ranked as #1 worst pic taker on WUS
I suppose we should double up on the next gane
Fairly confident,I'll be in the 'chair"

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

OK -- I'll admit that this isn't my doggy, but since my one post here got so much love (that also wasn't my dog, but my brother's dog) that I thought I'd borrow this sleeping dog and give it a try...

P.S. Love dogs, as does my partner, but we travel a lot(!!) and she is insistent that we can't have a puppy until we can commit to stay put for almost a year... so this is my best attempt for now.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

My pit getting some pets. Such a good pup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag,

Impressive stone stacking by the lurchers.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14266285
> View attachment 14266287
> View attachment 14266289


Did you put that up Snag for 3 legged use?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals more interested in trying to get both bowls....
Feeding the dogs a bit later after a run, huge problem here with idiot neighbours using 1080.to supposedly control wild dogs, pigs and foxes.....all's it's doing is killing natives..the ferals are very canny.
No good to come of this guys...if they start using it near you,watch your dogs for sniffer baits..one of the worst ways to die...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Sals more interested in trying to get both bowls....
> Feeding the dogs a bit later after a run, huge problem here with idiot neighbours using 1080.to supposedly control wild dogs, pigs and foxes.....all's it's doing is killing natives..the ferals are very canny.
> No good to come of this guys...if they start using it near you,watch your dogs for sniffer baits..one of the worst ways to die...
> 
> ...


Nasty stuff. Doesn't take much at all, couple mg. I'm sure they haven't thought about toxicity in the food chain, water solubility in the soil. Have to keep the pooches away from everything. What are the idiots trying to protect?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Nasty stuff. Doesn't take much at all, couple mg. I'm sure they haven't thought about toxicity in the food chain, water solubility in the soil. Have to keep the pooches away from everything. What are the idiots trying to protect?


Their pets....chooks, smaller dogs and cats etc...in the bush you have to watch your animals as you know well Paul.
One of the clowns called one of my sons over to shoot a protected species the other day, because it was drinking from their dam.
My son gave him the word that only non protected ferals need removing and that he might just qualify...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Orisginal said:


> My pit getting some pets. Such a good pup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking pup mate....what watch have you on your wrist mate?


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Great looking pup mate....what watch have you on your wrist mate?












More watch, less dog. It's a Bulova devil diver reissue, on an Uncle Seiko tropic. Fun little watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Orisginal said:


> More watch, less dog. It's a Bulova devil diver reissue, on an Uncle Seiko tropic. Fun little watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great case on that one...thanks mate...
And agreed the Dogs own the show...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Coffee on a fine Saturday #RubblesTheWonderDog!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dogs enjoying the beach; gets good @ 0:19.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dogs enjoying the beach; gets good @ 0:19.


Sir, you have made my Saturday 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My word that’s fast!!


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog got a brother yesterday #MurphyTheMixMutt they match each other in spirit , color and affection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Have the sis-in-laws Springer for the weekend.








Jenny at 'hold'


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nice watch, how are you liking it?


^Gurthang54 said:


> Have the sis-in-laws Springer for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 14273549
> 
> ...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I love the Komodo, it's very comfortable on the stock bracelet. Mine is running about 10-12 sec / day fast. It is a chunk but, surprisingly, in direct comparison w/ my Ray II it has nearly identical width (+1 mm for crown), LtL is nearly identical only the depth is greater (+2 mm). And it has great 'presence', no one will mistake it for anything other than a bada$$ diver. Jenny has no preference for either watch so long as she gets her treats and I let her chase chipmunks and squirrels.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Watch looks great, Jenny too 

Enjoy them both



^Gurthang54 said:


> I love the Komodo, it's very comfortable on the stock bracelet. Mine is running about 10-12 sec / day fast. It is a chunk but, surprisingly, in direct comparison w/ my Ray II it has nearly identical width (+1 mm for crown), LtL is nearly identical only the depth is greater (+2 mm). And it has great 'presence', no one will mistake it for anything other than a bada$$ diver. Jenny has no preference for either watch so long as she gets her treats and I let her chase chipmunks and squirrels.
> 
> View attachment 14273821


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Poppy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

View attachment 14274365


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14274363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14274365


Ha! "I can has food??"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 14274729


That's a wise face. The dog's, I mean.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

What he's (the golden) is thinking, "If I sit and look at him while he's stareing at his watch I'll get a treat." All dogs are very efficient people trainers...... 

Nico, great looking Rotweiler, did he get a treat for the great pose?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah, sure he had it!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Taking a break after a neighborhood hike.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 14274729


She is a grand old girl mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dais having a well earned nap after, after putting up with my bossy daughter all day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Dais having a well earned nap after, after putting up with my bossy daughter all day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No she's saying what's that bloody big bronze clock on your wrist?? Nice K Ben...it's a beaut mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cheers Dave! 

This one would definitely hold up on the swamp weeds up your way. Tough as nails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cheers Dave!
> 
> This one would definitely hold up on the swamp weeds up your way. Tough as nails.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crown guards!!!
Sal was lying closest to the foot of stool..max stretched out after grass surfing..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Those are some regal beasts Snag!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The 3 of them...bored as
Big run home tonight..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> The 3 of them...bored as
> Big run home tonight..
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm getting to know your pups. I really wanna give all those ears a scritch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> I feel like I'm getting to know your pups. I really wanna give all those ears a scritch.


Thank you mate...I reckon they'd like that a lot( after a couple of hours of them sniffing!)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> The 3 of them...bored as
> Big run home tonight..
> 
> 
> ...


The Mafia! Nice pic, Dave.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> The Mafia! Nice pic, Dave.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ha! Pearler Knighty 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

happy 4th of July
#RubblesTheWonderDog
#MurphyTheWonderMutt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Blasphemy-cat says Hi! Lol

Red, White, and Blue for the 4th!
Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Now I'm dizzy.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Got me dizzy too. That was weird. Posted from my iPhone and it showed ok. When viewed from my iPad it was upside down. Twilight zone.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14290189


Go Higgins!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Change day. #LazySunday. #rubblesthewonderdog #murphythewondermutt.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14290189


"Oh, god, he's doing the watch thing again, isn't he."


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Go Higgins!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


At about 8 years now he's definitely lost a step Dave, but still a tremendous hellraiser.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> At about 8 years now he's definitely lost a step Dave, but still a tremendous hellraiser.


Two great mates...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

If you leave your shoes unattended...









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...I tried to get all 3 in...their new nemesis the king parrot and dogs and watch...had to go in 3 shots..
Have a great day dog crazies
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> If you leave your shoes unattended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the ears on your new ruff nutt..
Great pic NW

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> If you leave your shoes unattended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Love that last one. Big smile in the front, and if the little one ever grows into those ears . . .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

"Blankie now. Ocean later. No, not now. Go away. Blankie."


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag,

One eye just open.... "I was sleeping you know!"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

A day on the trails...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not technically a Diver, or a dog....

Casio Manaslu and my Werewolf, Kilo....both JDMs!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not technically a Diver, or a dog....
> 
> Casio Manaslu and my Werewolf, Kilo....both JDMs!
> 
> View attachment 14301553


And both welcome!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale and Nala angel.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Uh...yeah, um...you...you got a little somthin'...yah a little... you know in your teeth...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Squale and Nala angel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You chose a beautiful name for your mate...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max is 3 today!!
So he is king for the day!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is 3 today!!
> So he is king for the day!!


Wow time flies. Happy birthday Max! ?


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

My best bud Dio afrer chasing a cat on the nearby tree this morning.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is 3 today!!
> So he is king for the day!!
> 
> 
> ...


Poppy sends her birthday wishes 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Max is 3 today!!
> So he is king for the day!!
> 
> 
> ...


Best wishes to Max from team Nina!

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Forgot to include the diver, too psyched on this 8 week old puppy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Just as you should be ;-)


yankeexpress said:


> Forgot to include the diver, too psyched on this 8 week old puppy


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Dial matches the shirt. And lume matches the dog.*









_*Daylight only. Dog does not glow green in the dark._


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy birthday to the noted horologist, Max!



yankeexpress said:


> Forgot to include the diver, too psyched on this 8 week old puppy


Sweet baby pics.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

"Charlie" is a year old black lab and is quite the morning snuggler- belongs to a friend of mine who I'm visiting up at the cottage.









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Best wishes to Max from team Nina!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!! Team Nina rocks!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal...bit of quiet time









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Pirate on his "ship"...Niagara Falls in the background.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Like this?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't posted in here for a while. Just checking in to show that Bodhi and I are still alive.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Soggy post-walk/swim neck scratchies.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Neptune with Malo (my parents' Boxer)


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not even 9:30 in the morning and it's already too hot for Bodhi


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Kharma,

Yeps on the 'too darn hot', hope Bodhi stays cool. Love the M Force, infrequently seen in any of the dive forums. It is an EL03 series, correct?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going around the clock with this bloody season...bit of sun,bit to close to my wife's bonsai trifecta and then this bloody big cane toad, sitting ready to ruin max and Sals day....
Have a good one fellow animal crazies 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Going around the clock with this bloody season...bit of sun,bit to close to my wife's bonsai trifecta and then this bloody big cane toad, sitting ready to ruin max and Sals day....
> Have a good one fellow animal crazies
> Dave
> 
> ...


It's one dangerous critter after another for you guys down there, Max & Sal are two smart cookies knowing what to best leave alone. Keep those avocados ? coming Dave!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky, our Petit Brabançon, in my arm wearing my Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Normsky, our Petit Brabançon, in my arm wearing my Baltic Aquascaphe
> 
> View attachment 14327103
> 
> ...


Nice. And the shirt continues the nautical theme.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> Nice. And the shirt continues the nautical theme.


Well spotted & So true ... did not think about that ;-)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy during this evenings walk..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Poppy during this evenings walk..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the tongue...👍

"Fado" had a nice one also...😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

RLC said:


> Love the tongue...
> 
> "Fado" had a nice one also...
> 
> Bob


Yea, you should she her when she runs, tongue hanging out..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy during this evenings walk..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Knighty, she is shaping up awesomely mate! looking at that tongue mate,she is going to outrun you by a country mile.....you will need to buy a ute next..Poppy would love a ute..
Dave


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers, Dave. My son's back from uni and has really taken to her. Considering he had a phobia of dogs, it's really good to see them bonding. 

She is starting to bark at night, anyone have advice? She sleeps in her kennel at night.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> She is starting to bark at night, anyone have advice? She sleeps in her kennel at night.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14331327


What's that? Link?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Cheers, Dave. My son's back from uni and has really taken to her. Considering he had a phobia of dogs, it's really good to see them bonding.
> 
> She is starting to bark at night, anyone have advice? She sleeps in her kennel at night.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


So many reasons Knighty, we will have to exclude many over time mate..
First call is she is doing what comes natural to her...
Has she the run of the house yet? As I've found that my dogs investigate and then Sal may bark but Max never it's only ever a growl from him and then stage 2....
Let her have access to her bed and free run inside as a test mate.
She should bed and prowl to do her job...imho
Bred to guard and defend....and unlike the buccaneers she has acute earing...
.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> So many reasons Knighty, we will have to exclude many over time mate..
> First call is she is doing what comes natural to her...
> Has she the run of the house yet? As I've found that my dogs investigate and then Sal may bark but Max never it's only ever a growl from him and then stage 2....
> Let her have access to her bed and free run inside as a test mate.
> ...


Dave, cheers. Will try.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What's that? Link?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Sorry Knighty, just earplugs ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Cheers, Dave. My son's back from uni and has really taken to her. Considering he had a phobia of dogs, it's really good to see them bonding.
> 
> She is starting to bark at night, anyone have advice? She sleeps in her kennel at night.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


What type of area do you live in? Is there much vehicle/people traffic going past your gaff? Wildlife in the garden exciting her? I'm assuming the kennel is outside.

OT - our lurcher is also called Poppy. We collected her one Remembrance weekend so the name seemed apt.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> What type of area do you live in? Is there much vehicle/people traffic going past your gaff? Wildlife in the garden exciting her? I'm assuming the kennel is outside.
> 
> OT - our lurcher is also called Poppy. We collected her one Remembrance weekend so the name seemed apt.


Not outside, cage in the living room. Will try Dave s suggestion. Agree guard dog breeds like to check the house out so may give her access to the hallway etc.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Not outside, cage in the living room. Will try Dave s suggestion. Agree guard dog breeds like to check the house out so may give her access to the hallway etc.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ours sleep in the living room too. Only problem we had was the youngest started scratching at the door - just wanted attention/to come in with us. We had to be sure he didn't need to toilet so quickly put him out (he did nothing) then straight back in. No fuss, no eye-contact, no reward.

It didn't last long and now if they make any noise we know they do really need a wee/pooh or a burglar is about to get an unwelcome surprise.

If you're sure she doesn't need to go out I'd try and ignore her. Not easy though.

Good luck & best of British.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Not outside, cage in the living room. Will try Dave s suggestion. Agree guard dog breeds like to check the house out so may give her access to the hallway etc.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hi Knighty,
If you let her roam and she is not a chewed, she will gain confidence....and become more inquisitive..expect that mate and keep the patience up...it will do her good...she will then have her own bed...
You will have a winner,she is highly intelligent

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Knighty,
> If you let her roam and she is not a chewed, she will gain confidence....and become more inquisitive..expect that mate and keep the patience up...it will do her good...she will then have her own bed...
> You will have a winner,she is highly intelligent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, I'll wait until the WE and then give her more freedom. Thanks again for the tips.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A rare moment of quietness...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> A rare moment of quietness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch you don't break her neck with that bloody big K on your wrist mate
Boss looking combo there except no brew????

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Watch you don't break her neck with that bloody big K on your wrist mate
> Boss looking combo there except no brew????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm three weeks into a month off!

Don't worry. With the money iv saved I have amassed a big stockpile ready to go when the month has passed!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Such sweet photos, hard to follow up....

My dog Turbo like the Tudor....


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Watch you don't break her neck with that bloody big K on your wrist mate
> Boss looking combo there except no brew????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No brew? 
Does wine count?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14334037


Coordinating watch with muzzle is clever. Well done.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> No brew?
> Does wine count?


Happy campers!! Top stuff Bob.
Your doing it the right way to fully relax...your doing what we are always saying......
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Happy campers!! Top stuff Bob.
> Your doing it the right way to fully relax...your doing what we are always saying......
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's a whole 'nuther Wine.?

Bob
??


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Talking about wine:

I had this one recently in Zimbabwe while on Safari:
https://www.paintedwolfwines.com/

South African wine painted wolf = Wild Dog

Lovely wine and I actually saw the family of wild dogs the BBC documentary Dynasties was about amazing creatures.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

After dinner walkies with the Seiko on leather for Seiko Saturdays...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> After dinner walkies with the Seiko on leather for Seiko Saturdays...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome doggo.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

urbino said:


> That's a handsome doggo.


Thanks! He was a rescue out of Albany, NY. He has the sweetest disposition, perma-happy and very affectionate - you have to be willing to be licked a lot!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is one of my favorite divers with my three doggies....


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is one of my favorite divers with my three doggies....
View attachment 14344095


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy Sunday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Doggie wearing a diver? He was not impressed...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Someone wants to play .....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

8 weeks old; just picked him up


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky & NVCH-30


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Doggie wearing a diver? He was not impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs famously favor smart watches. There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> Someone wants to play .....


Ha! Boxers, man. When don't they want to play? Back when I was a runner, there were a pair of them that lived along my route. If they were out when I went by, they immediately came and ran along with me, bouncing and yelping. They weren't chasing me. They were just running with me. Playing. I'd have to turn around after a bit and run them back home.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Sumo


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Getting hot today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

They are both Knackered...Max going for the salt every time..
All the best animal crazies 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> 8 weeks old; just picked him up


Like who can't love a pup...looks like a fair bit of pats coming his way mate!!
Great new addition for your family..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> They are both Knackered...Max going for the salt every time..
> All the best animal crazies
> Dave
> 
> ...


Looks comfy on the rubber Dave!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks comfy on the rubber Dave!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben,
Tks mate..it's a good mix for me. 
Nearly finished "dry july"???

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Like who can't love a pup...looks like a fair bit of pats coming his way mate!!
> Great new addition for your family..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks! He's great, already potty trained somehow. He hasn't had any accidents in the past 3 days can't believe how lucky we got. Plus he's so handsome!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No diver present, but a funny picture of a "scared of the thunder 85 lb. Golden Retriever". She's such a big baby. Guess you could say she's pillow diving.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14351379


I hope that dog knows the only thing that chicken is thinking about is how to murder it. It's all any chicken ever thinks about. "Cluck" is actually chicken for "murder."


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Ben,
> Tks mate..it's a good mix for me.
> Nearly finished "dry july"???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


One month under the belt mate. And a notch off the belt too, haha.

Time to put it back on

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

urbino said:


> I hope that dog knows the only thing that chicken is thinking about is how to murder it. It's all any chicken ever thinks about. "Cluck" is actually chicken for "murder."


 Latest scientific research shows chickens ONLY think like that when stuffed into cages with a billion other chickens.In this instance probably more a case of chicken envy that it can't stretch out on it's back & chill like that or possibly a chicken relaxing lesson being demonstrated.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The world looks better when you're upside down (and there are no pesky chooks muscling into your personal space).








PS When asked if I wanted to see a fit bird on the iPad this isn't what I had in mind.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Latest scientific research shows chickens ONLY think like that when stuffed into cages with a billion other chickens.In this instance probably more a case of chicken envy that it can't stretch out on it's back & chill like that or possibly a chicken relaxing lesson being demonstrated.


Nah. Chickens are dinosaurs, man. The chicken brain can only hold a single thought, and it is at all times: murder. It's them or us.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

urbino said:


> Ha! Boxers, man. When don't they want to play? Back when I was a runner, there were a pair of them that lived along my route. If they were out when I went by, they immediately came and ran along with me, bouncing and yelping. They weren't chasing me. They were just running with me. Playing. I'd have to turn around after a bit and run them back home.


Yea man boxers are wild! I used to run with ours but the younger one pulled too much and my back couldn't take it any longer. We still get about an hour of fetch time in every day and plenty of walks. Great dogs if one wants to be active.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks! He's great, already potty trained somehow. He hasn't had any accidents in the past 3 days can't believe how lucky we got. Plus he's so handsome!


Congrats on the new pup! Did you get a boxer this time? Or another frenchie?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> Congrats on the new pup! Did you get a boxer this time? Or another frenchie?


He's actually a Boston Terrier, our third. He just has a very boxery face (which I love!). We considered a Frenchie but their short lifespan and health problems made me a little nervous, but every time I watch Modern Family and see Stella I wish I had one


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

What's the new recruits name?
He looks a bloody Pearler!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Me and my mate after a beach trip. No, I'm not stopping her breathing, her nose is cold

Also, back on the wagon Dave, check the % on the can. Pint cans too...

Have a great weekend animal lovers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Me and my mate after a beach trip. No, I'm not stopping her breathing, her nose is cold
> 
> Also, back on the wagon Dave, check the % on the can. Pint cans too...
> 
> ...


She looks so bloody relaxed...I'm going to bring my oldest son down with me Ben..cause we will have a blinda mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> She looks so bloody relaxed...I'm going to bring my oldest son down with me Ben..cause we will have a blinda mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


She went berserk at the beach for about 15 minutes. She will be cooked for hours now. Thats greyhound life. All or nothing. (And there's a hell of a lot of nothing)

Bring your boy down too. Hopefully time will line up and we can enjoy some of the local flavours 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> He's actually a Boston Terrier, our third. He just has a very boxery face (which I love!). We considered a Frenchie but their short lifespan and health problems made me a little nervous, but every time I watch Modern Family and see Stella I wish I had one


Ah yea I remember now. I knew you had several of a breed and they were a big part of your life. Glad to see you got another. Your boston does have a very boxer face. Here is Emma the day we got her, they are similar.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Our blind boy Medo and me slowly walking. Not a diver, but here is one from yesterday 















Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> Ah yea I remember now. I knew you had several of a breed and they were a big part of your life. Glad to see you got another. Your boston does have a very boxer face. Here is Emma the day we got her, they are similar.


Holy cow the could be siblings!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A "feed"...A run (not me) and a dose of sun, for my 2 today..
Have a top day guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking this shot of my Tourby Lawless 40 Blue...



















And someone felt like keeping me company


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Taking this shot of my Tourby Lawless 40 Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I love "Koa" she is such a grand old girl mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> God I love "Koa" she is such a grand old girl mate...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Ever since the day she came home she has displayed nothing but love for people.

In the family we say

"She has a heart full of more".

Always ready to give. But unlike some retrievers I've been around that are big hearted but either insecure or selfish she doesn't bother you and bump your hands demanding a pat. Just will be close bye and if possible discretely making gentle contact.

Sorry she doesn't make into to too many posts but rest assured she is always nearbye

I'm out of dog pics so here's a diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wearing the Scurfa for some back yard labour , faithful friend close at hand


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Wearing the Scurfa for some back yard labour , faithful friend close at hand


That still looks like puppy fur. How old is your faithful friend?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

urbino said:


> That still looks like puppy fur. How old is your faithful friend?


She is about 12 

Lots of puppy in there still


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

The bone structure and everything looked mature, but not the fur. Why I asked. Never would have guessed she was that old.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My doggie is a diver. Dives and retrieves things from the bottom of the pool.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Handsome beastie.


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

My Spitz dislikes diving and is a bit camera shy on a gloomy, stormy Tuesday morning...


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Good pupper-doggers...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14373567
> 
> 
> View attachment 14373573


What brand/model is that watch and is it still in production?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Firecrow911 said:


> What brand/model is that watch and is it still in production?


https://www.horloscaphe-watches-paris.com/


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice looking strap on the holoscaphe, is it a C&B chevron?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice looking strap on the holoscaphe, is it a C&B chevron?


Close. C&B Melange Perlon; beautiful straps.









https://www.crownandbuckle.com/forest-melange-perlon.html









https://www.crownandbuckle.com/crimson-melange-perlon.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My new best buddy, Skipper, eleven weeks old and full of energy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> My new best buddy, Skipper, eleven weeks old and full of energy.


On my goodness.

Retriever plus sharkmaster 300.

You sir have excellent taste! What a pair.

Love skipper!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Poppy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Scurfa & Avery









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Cloe and Rado diver D - Star 200


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> My new best buddy, Skipper, eleven weeks old and full of energy.


Ha! What an inquisitive face.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Couldn't get both in same shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My son, minding my dogs....sending texts to assure me they are fine..
Have a top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> My son, minding my dogs....sending texts to assure me they are fine..
> Have a top day all
> Dave
> 
> ...


They all look like they miss pops.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy & Horloscaphe.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy & Horloscaphe.
> View attachment 14383231
> View attachment 14383233


Both look cool mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> My son, minding my dogs....sending texts to assure me they are fine..
> Have a top day all
> Dave
> 
> ...


Check me if I'm wrong mate, but it sure looks like they're watching him.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Check me if I'm wrong mate, but it sure looks like they're watching him.


Yes...the big one plays a game on Alec by staring him out...he reckons it's like playing with a rat trap with your nethers 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

italy7 said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Bloody ripper pic!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

View attachment 14391921


----------



## julianpierce68 (Nov 10, 2017)

He's probably thinking not another watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Kinda diver but definitely doggie...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2 sets of antennas through windscreen 
..thought they might look happier as they are trading dust for sand..

Have a good weekend fellow animal crazies!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

MOAR LUVINS DADDY!!!









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Firecrow911 said:


> MOAR LUVINS DADDY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't love a good tummy rub....sorry too much information. What watch is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Jowens said:


> View attachment 14397121


Gave a like and a C for effort. The rule (if I may be so bold) is more pooch, less watch


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Ridgeback and Reinhart









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Peace on a Sunday...a lazy day.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Fashion model...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14399677


Can't help thinking this is what a bear attack might look like! Great looking happy hound - good work Nico


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

My sweet whippet inspecting the Beta 21 suspiciously, asking if the case has been refinished...are the edges razor sharp?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins couldn't care less which diver I wear. 
H558 Arnie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins couldn't care less which diver I wear.
> H558 Arnie
> 
> View attachment 14401139
> ...


Bloody great old boy...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Throw me my ball!!!









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The dog is 15yo (could be 75yo for a human?)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Deep Blue and Maverick








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Soccer!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Soccer!
> 
> View attachment 14413653


Beautiful watch and a content looking "Pascal "
Great pic mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper is 14 weeks and already over 26 pounds.



New 9015 BB


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Yellow mako n pug









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Skipper is 14 weeks and already over 26 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> New 9015 BB


I can see the change from the last pic. Growing up . I'm looking forward to sharing the journey as skipper grows up!

We finally admitted our girl is getting old with a trip to the vet.

Her attitude is stupendous still but her body is starting to show its age. Just reminded us to cherish the time we have.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Lazy Sunday afternoon with the old man...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

SHOM day!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic & Normsky


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

This is Emi's way of reminding me to feed her breakfast... I'm bracketed by another dog (Jax) on the other side....









Morning greetings...










This is why I don't bother setting my alarm clock.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Greatings to all doggies and owners! Didn't post for long pics of Leica, so here are some of her and kisses from Divna! No diver, cos I'm in hospital (again)...











Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Greatings to all doggies and owners! Didn't post for long pics of Leica, so here are some of her and kisses from Divna! No diver, cos I'm in hospital (again)...


I hope it's nothing too serious or painful mate, take care & get well soon.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I hope it's nothing too serious or painful mate, take care & get well soon.


Thanks mate! It's not, but it makes me really nervous because it's so often...

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Get well soon nocturnal.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Get well soon nocturnal.


Thanks mate!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

@NocturnalWatch:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Firecrow911 said:


> This is Emi's way of reminding me to feed her breakfast... I'm bracketed by another dog (Jax) on the other side....
> 
> View attachment 14422739
> 
> ...


If they're like mine, that means it's 0330....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> If they're like mine, that means it's 0330....


+1

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Beer o'clock.

Have a good one dog lovers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Beer o'clock.
> 
> Have a good one dog lovers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one thirsty hound! Looking good


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Beer o'clock.
> 
> Have a good one dog lovers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm booking a flexi ticket when I come down mate...definitely

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Beer o'clock.
> 
> Have a good one dog lovers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Bendodds360: I really love it when dogs are allowed in eating establishments. here, they don't allow that at all


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hard at work sleeping!!

The dog, not the watch.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful day for a walk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals is in the shadows...not happy going up to do office duty
Hope all animals and their crazies are going well
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Sals is in the shadows...not happy going up to do office duty
> Hope all animals and their crazies are going well
> Dave
> 
> ...


@DaveandStu:

very attractive, bright, sunny dial! fun!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit round the clock at moment..
Least they are in a Ute now!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Afternoon walk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals is predicting rain!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Sals is predicting *rain*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@DaveandStu:

well, rain or shine, by the looks of your Rolex, its movement will be well protected from mere drops of rain!

 ha ha ha!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Pod for a rainy day!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Hayride, a little early for fall activities but went to an Apple orchard today and had a good time


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Hayride, a little early for fall activities but went to an Apple orchard today and had a good time


Growing!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Growing!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hahahah yeah he is! Slowly but surely, he's up to a whopping 8 lbs but that just means he's more portable


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

So mummy shut her door... the doggies usually sleep with her... so now my bed is the refugee center...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky & NVCH-30


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Lookin' dapper


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Lookin' dapper


Deff ready for business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Lookin' dapper


Where's his new watch to go with the tie?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Lookin' dapper


Look at those eyes & tell me he is not considering the things dogs do for their pet humans hahahaha!!!|>|>


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Donut and a Citizen Promaster:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Look at those eyes & tell me he is not considering the things dogs do for their pet humans hahahaha!!!|>|>


He had a job interview and had to look dapper, that kibble ain't gonna pay for itself! He probably just looks mad because it's a corporate job where he has to dress up


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Where's his new watch to go with the tie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm having some links removed to fit him


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ven said:


> View attachment 14455853


Love this.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

urbino said:


> Love this.


Thank you urbino, she is 20 months old, cane corso(Italian mastiff )


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

not a real classic diver but it is 200m iso certified and dog is real


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

messed up quote, try again later...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi and my new Armida A1


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ven said:


> Thank you urbino, she is 20 months old, cane corso(Italian mastiff )


Great looking pup.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

placeholder so I can get back here to post...


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Early quartz! My whippet is not impressed...not one bit.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The world looks better when you're upside down!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm feeling sorry for myself today, I've been to the vets, and now they keep ramming pills down my throat!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14465537
> 
> 
> I'm feeling sorry for myself today, I've been to the vets, and now they keep ramming pills down my throat!!


She looks like she is about to get another pill Clive...hope the treatment nails whatever is affecting her ..
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Dave, he’s got an abscess which is causing him pain so he’s on penicillian, but he hates me ramming it down his throat!! Strangely enough.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> The world looks better when you're upside down!
> View attachment 14465483


Ha. Looks like a deer from this angle.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks Dave, he's got an abscess which is causing him pain so he's on penicillian, but he hates me ramming it down his throat!! Strangely enough.


It's bizarre how we have to be the " bad guy" to keep them going mate...I hope he gets his bounce back soon mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Ha. Looks like a deer from this angle.


That's good, he is a little dear ;-)

At other times he can look more like Nosferatu!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Scurfa & Sprocker (Springer x Cocker Spaniel)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> It's bizarre how we have to be the " bad guy" to keep them going mate...I hope he gets his bounce back soon mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk











Bounce returned.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's good, he is a little dear ;-)
> 
> At other times he can look more like Nosferatu!
> 
> View attachment 14467777


Ah-oooo! Werewolves of London.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14469037
> 
> 
> Bounce returned.


Mangled tennis ball is sure sign ...that's a ripper mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

What did dogs do before the tennis ball was invented? Play cards?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A quick hit out on one of my irrigation dams...planning.
Max,Sal,Molly the blue
Have a top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chilling after a long run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I think my Lurcher is broken.







Token watch pic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper taking a break


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

1970s!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not liking being told to stay ....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Not liking being told to stay ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Max is a handsome devil.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pepsi for the pug









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 14471629


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> That Max is a handsome devil.


Thanks mate.....he's is solid

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog OVM39 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TimeFlys24 (Jul 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Just chilling...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi and the Diver One


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


>


Glad to see Koa has a better pillow than the Halios!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Glad to see Koa has a better pillow than the Halios!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


She's an opportunist. That's not even her pillow . She's been known to sleep on anything, even sharp and angular, as long as it's close to people.










As for the Halios that's a little custom tray I put together for the nightstand.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> She's an opportunist. That's not even her pillow . She's been known to sleep on anything, even sharp and angular, as long as it's close to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon she is as smart as...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A pool is no way as good as a muddy dam to Max..
Have a top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Got to the beach. Rough seas this Hurricane season. -- Beautiful photos peeps!

RD


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

That snoozy nose needs a boop.



Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14496127


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

That snoozy nose needs a boop.



Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14496127


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Afternoon stroll...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Afternoon stroll...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then the "Rubbity".....I'm betting mate...nice bronzy looks like its aging well

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Then the "Rubbity".....I'm betting mate...nice bronzy looks like its aging well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I bet not a sole knows what your on about... but yes. I was on the way 

I just stripped a little bit of patina off the bronzo. Just in certain spots to give it a bit more character. It's a fun material. Always changing.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Blasphemy! Just finished garage door painting with - SKX007 on croco brown leather off-white stitched strap! Some doggies makes me company during coffee and beer break.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

And here I was thinking 'what a good looking group of supervisors' overseeing the garage door painting....


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


Bodhi looking very dignified.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

^Gurthang54 said:


> And here I was thinking 'what a good looking group of supervisors' overseeing the garage door painting....


 Hahahahaha & between them they have more brains & common sense than most all the PM's & Onsite Supers I deal with daily!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My sister's dog Cleo...










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Couldn't squeeze a watch into the picture... but here's my faithful companion with me at the pub for a well deserved Friday "arvo" beer.

Have a top weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Couldn't squeeze a watch into the picture... but here's my faithful companion with me at the pub for a well deserved Friday "arvo" beer.
> 
> Have a top weekend gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because the Bronzy took the other seat...craft night?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


Bodhi looking rather less dignified.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> That's because the Bronzy took the other seat...craft night?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's always craft night when you can walk to 5 breweries mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Old dog 

New Watch ⌚


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Diver and furry cushion.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Emphasis on the doggy...


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Vintage Diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Late Brekky and one bee to distract.









And then the Kookaburra turns up...red rag to a bull.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

My pup CoCo


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Late Brekky and one bee to distract.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody burras. They are a smug bird...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Bloody burras. They are a smug bird...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair dinkum Ben, they just throw out the " come in spinner" and the dogs just dont get that these birds are pulling their leg!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins and Doxa 300T


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 14520779


Needs more dog.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Black pals 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14521733


D'awwwwww.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Who dat?


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins is a real bugger to photograph and usually looks away when I snap a pic. 
This time I used the magic word and got his attention. Coyote!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Boxers unite!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins is a real bugger to photograph and usually looks away when I snap a pic.
> This time I used the magic word and got his attention. Coyote!
> 
> View attachment 14532597
> ...


Higgins is a top old 'bloke" Paul....you can see just what he thinks of you in those eyes mate.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Higgins is a top old 'bloke" Paul....you can see just what he thinks of you in those eyes mate.


Our best mates Dave!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Daisy enjoying a rest after a 4 day weekend at the beach... she will be out cold all day today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14545017


Ha. Nice rabies face.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Rabies face???









Now THAT is a mad-dog face.....

Immediately followed by









The Springer is Colby. He passed in 2015. The pup is Pike, 4 months old in the pic, still going strong at 14.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Rabies face???
> 
> View attachment 14550791
> 
> ...


RIP, Colby. Looks/Sounds like you did a good job training the youngster before you checked out.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Rabies face???
> 
> View attachment 14550791
> 
> ...


Good lives had mate.....
Great pics

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

One of my two buddies...



I had to include this one, where I was photobombed!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hot day...have a good one fellow animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

after some rigorous scientific testing, Normsky approves of my watch !









I can finally wear it ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 14558683
> 
> View attachment 14558685
> 
> ...


I like Normsky's methods!!
Great pic mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks . This Amphibian is now both 200 meters & Petit Brabançon proof ;-)
Maybe Normsky should be offered to join the Vostok R&D team ?



DaveandStu said:


> I like Normsky's methods!!
> Great pic mate


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks . This Amphibian is now both 200 meters & Petit Brabançon proof ;-)


And I think we know which of those is more practical for daily life.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

RedFroggy said:


> Maybe Normsky should be offered to join the Vostok R&D team ?


Or he could be a product tester for Erika's Originals? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

. #RubblesTheWonderDog & Steinhart GMT2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

. #MurphyTheWonderMutt is unimpressed with the rain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Time for grooming 









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Toothbras said:


>


Hound got attitude


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hound got attitude


Yeah... he's saying "hey loser put your phone away and let's got moving!"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

jbsutta said:


> . #MurphyTheWonderMutt is unimpressed with the rain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great name! We lost our Murphy earlier this year. He was a good boy too


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Great name! We lost our Murphy earlier this year. He was a good boy too


Thanks, your Murphy was a handsome lil guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rough pic while we were waiting for the early coffee.

Have a top day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

G'day mates


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pastel pug









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old ploprof today...a swim then a roll in wild pig dung..then a hosing at home...
Have a good one guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> a swim then a roll in wild pig dung..then a hosing at home...


Much the same as my day.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Much the same as my day.


Love your take mate..that's so true for a lot of us.
Good humour

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Morning beach walk.








































And so to bed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hazel the Catahoula and an old 007









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

fnhpwr1 said:


> Hazel the Catahoula and an old 007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!24 years ago I was stationed in beautiful California Coastal town Monterey.I had a buddy in King City,Cali.(desert area)who had Champion American Pit Bull Terriers(up to 130lbs!)& a single Catahoula he rescued from a garbage dump.On weekends we would take home made spears & the dogs & hunt wild pigs.That Cat was BAD ASS & feared no pig,taking down a 230lb. boar by itself!
GREAT dog my friend!


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

O1-TGMT #RubblesTheWonderDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Early quartz!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins, Paradive and elk antler.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins, Paradive and elk antler.
> 
> View attachment 14586239


Our old mate...made my day Higgins!! Enjoy the antler old fella...
Max sticking close cause he's seen the bang bang safe open so knows he's a goer for a swim and run....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hookey (Jan 2, 2012)

Dualmonitors said:


> Early quartz!


Whippet or Greyhound under the blanket? Either way, that's a sweet puppa.


----------



## hookey (Jan 2, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14575245
> 
> 
> View attachment 14575247
> ...


Wonderful menagerie of Sighthounds there.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

When your watch is bigger than your dog!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14592799
> 
> 
> When your watch is bigger than your dog!!


Is that the new Kaventsmann Trieste?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Is that the new Kaventsmann Trieste?


Sure is!!

And Milo was complaining it was too heavy on his back.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have one from today but yesterday I picked Bodhi up from where I had to have him boarded for a week while I was away on business and they shared a video of him trying to get the other dogs to play.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky & Vostok Baikal


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I don't have one from today but yesterday I picked Bodhi up from where I had to have him boarded for a week while I was away on business and they shared a video of him trying to get the other dogs to play.


Ha! This is like a Calvin & Hobbes cartoon, only dogs.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm trying to teach him to tell time so he can tell me when happy hour starts...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Telling Max, I'll be back to get him...not buying it









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got the 3 helping me with irrigation pumps....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy says hi after a long absence from the forum..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy says hi after a long absence from the forum..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep posting her up Knighty...she's looking bloody tops mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Poppy says hi after a long absence from the forum..


My Poppy says "Hi!" to your Poppy


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Keep posting her up Knighty...she's looking bloody tops mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> My Poppy says "Hi!" to your Poppy
> 
> View attachment 14602701


Brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> My Poppy says "Hi!" to your Poppy
> 
> View attachment 14602701


They both have brilliant noses!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> They both have brilliant noses!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Floyd says dat's nutt'n.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Now I know Floyd and Poppy. Who are the other 2?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Now I know Floyd and Poppy. Who are the other 2?


Meet Charles,








and Sprocket.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy . . . Floyd . . . Charles . . . Sprocket


:think: One of these names is not like the others.

The lady who owns one of the bike shops in town named her little terrier mix Sprocket, which makes sense. How'd your Sprocket end up a Sprocket?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> :think: One of these names is not like the others.
> 
> The lady who owns one of the bike shops in town named her little terrier mix Sprocket, which makes sense. How'd your Sprocket end up a Sprocket?


Very perceptive of you. He's a Springer/Cocker Spaniel cross, commonly known as a Sprocker. Hence, 'Sprocket'.

We got Poppy on Remembrance Weekend, when red poppies are traditionally worn, hence Poppy. Floyd is named after Keith (Chef & bon viveur) & Pink. Charlie already had the name when we adopted him so we kept it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Doggy (+compulsory ball)









And diver.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Can't have a diver today, they are all his....and he is not even my dog...scary, when he guards his toys...another month I have to keep him....till the owner is back....from down under...


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Through the hard work and kindness of a fellow poster on this thread, I have a freshly overhauled cone!

Thank you, Mr. Kind Gentleman! Thank you Mr. Good Samaritan!

I cannot believe the amount of help this gentleman provided in getting this "hummer" back to tip top shape! Perfect case! Perfect bracelet! Thank you!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lost about 3K's of lateral irrigation pipe to " grunters"
Last night.....dogs are knackered from backing them up the gullies....8 you would of been good value to have on their last night!!....feral's all.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Apparently too much going on and can't look at the camera...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Lost about 3K's of lateral irrigation pipe to " grunters"
> Last night.....dogs are knackered from backing them up the gullies....8 you would of been good value to have on their last night!!....feral's all.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some hard working pups. 

This is the most work ours got up to this week....










Dutifully guarding the candy haul. Purely out of a sense of duty, no ulterior motives I'm sure.

.....aaand a diver....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Those are some hard working pups.
> 
> This is the most work ours got up to this week....
> 
> ...


"Koa" she's a bloody good sport!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

369 compliant with the snow-dog who is enjoying the first powder of the season... she doesn't want to come in...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> 369 compliant with the snow-dog who is enjoying the first powder of the season... she doesn't want to come in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a lovely beastie.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

urbino said:


> She's a lovely beastie.


... and she knows it... little princess has me wrapped around her paw.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal looking forward to "oink" patrol...at worst a night swim for them...
Have a good one fellow animal crazies 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love that first pic mate. Ready to roll. Don’t work too hard. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStepBeyond (Nov 4, 2019)

My boy has excellent taste in watches


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

OneStepBeyond said:


> View attachment 14624751
> My boy has excellent taste in watches


And a charming nonchalance.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd.
View attachment CE70C393-7F8A-49AD-894C-76383C2E8DA4.jpg


Floyd's War-Face.








Watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd.
> View attachment 14625189
> 
> 
> ...


I like Floyd...he's got a bit of go in him for sure


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I like Floyd...he's got a bit of go in him for sure


I'll say, and if you've ever wondered why they're known as Longdogs...









Solar Tuna.








Sprocket cooling off.
View attachment 4CF88B89-81C7-47BC-97D3-8956F5A9BD15.jpg


Charles & Pop's scoping the dunes for wabbits.
View attachment 0B96C70D-A476-4596-B654-C905777F1A06.jpg


View attachment 78AC7C32-A261-42B5-8D8E-07ED93F5DA4D.jpg


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I like Floyd...he's got a bit of go in him for sure


He looks like sneezed just as Snaggletooth snapped the pic.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> He looks like sneezed just as Snaggletooth snapped the pic.


Will let Snag answer...my bet he was at mach3 after being called and was hitting the picksbefore impact

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Will let Snag answer...my bet he was at mach3 after being called and was hitting the picksbefore impact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Dead on D&S - not a sneeze. Floyd had just been rolling in some unmentionables, jumped up & took off excitedly like Usain Bolt at Mach 3. He was accelerating from a standing start.

This is Sprocket sneezing;


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy after a long forest run


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The world's most amazing dog + Spork.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jkpa said:


> The world's most amazing dog + Spork.


Well he's amongst a lot with that title...in good company

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper is growing up


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Skipper is growing up


Granted, but are you? 

View attachment 68CF09A7-5EEA-4B00-97AE-876807363208.jpg


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy and Nemo


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy and Nemo


That Nemo looks gorgeous, but still miles away from Poppy's beauty 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> That Nemo looks gorgeous, but still miles away from Poppy's beauty
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks, nothing like a playful German Shepard 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One year apart, same parents.
They deadset mirror each other at times..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#MurphyTheWonderMut on the left and #RubblesTheWonderDog on the right. A beautiful Central Florida Day!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's hard to love a dog so much you can't imagine the day she won't be around.

She looks like an angel when she sleeps.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> It's hard to love a dog so much you can't imagine the day she won't be around.
> 
> She looks like an angel when she sleeps.


Goldens are very large bundles of fur and affection, and very little else.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

urbino said:


> Goldens are very large bundles of fur and affection, and very little else.


She also has high intelligence to go along with her good looks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

We've got some bloody beautiful old girls and gals rolling in now.
.top stuff 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> She also has high intelligence to go along with her good looks.


Mine was smart when he wanted to be.  Damned if he wasn't lovable, though.

Not long after having to have him put down, I was sitting in a waiting room when a blind fella came in with a Golden service dog. I said hi, and when they came over she just nuzzled and licked and loved on me no end. So much so that other people in the room thought it was remarkable.

She knew what was up.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> We've got some bloody beautiful old girls and gals rolling in now.
> .top stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Should I jump in with our new (additional) members? Till Leica we we're at 6. Then Leica came, and soon after her surgery, 2 Dachshunds  Last pic taken with Darian barking "I found mommy's shoe"
Now we struggle with 9 doggies 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

9!!

You get a medal. And I still love the ears on that little one. Part German Shepherd, part bat.


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

If someone not call police. In my country is, by the law, allowed max 5 doggies and 9 cats. We take care of 9 doggies and XX cats. You don't want to know exact number, believe me. Even I don't want to know, but it's several times more than allowed.
Sincerely, warm greetings to all of you good souls and animal lovers!

Don't buy - adopt! 

Or save from the streets. they will be grateful and faithful to you till the end of their lives!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Love to have a real some days


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nocturnal...you my friend will get a gold collar in dog heaven..
That's meant well..
Dave 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Polo and 2 of my watches.
Tag 2000 and SMP


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins hangin' in the shop
"Hey, it's treat time!"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Our (my) Mommy is counting her last days or (we hope) months.  Vet diagnosed that her kidneys are virtually disappeared. Nothing to do. We can only try to prolong our days with her with special vet food. We tried several different kinds, but she don't want to eat that. So we decided to make her at least happy keeping her in house with us, giving her most loving food, and she sleeps now with me in one bed, and wife in other. Can't stop crying... Sorry guys, I'm broken...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sure we all are feeling your pending loss mate, knowing that we will outlive our dogs is our cross to bear till the finality and decisions to make hits us hard....

Then ultimately when we leave our mates behind it's far worse for them....

She has been a lucky dog to have you pair as owners...
I hope you let her go peacefully, when it's her time..

Dave





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm sure we all are feeling your pending loss mate, knowing that we will outlive our dogs is our cross to bear till the finality and decisions to make hits us hard....
> 
> Then ultimately when we leave our mates behind it's far worse for them....
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave. You are right, but it's hard, that's for sure.

Alun

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Our (my) Mommy is counting her last days or (we hope) months.  Vet diagnosed that her kidneys are virtually disappeared. Nothing to do. We can only try to prolong our days with her with special vet food. We tried several different kinds, but she don't want to eat that. So we decided to make her at least happy keeping her in house with us, giving her most loving food, and she sleeps now with me in one bed, and wife in other. Can't stop crying... Sorry guys, I'm broken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing,the circle of life we've shared in this simple watch forum thread.We watched Poppy grow up,Nina & Leica both fight for their lives,meet the new kid Skipper,watch the lurchers race & explore,see the ready to rumble Aussie bad boyies on pig patrol & so much more.Here's hoping you have one last holiday season together.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm sure we all are feeling your pending loss mate, knowing that we will outlive our dogs is our cross to bear till the finality and decisions to make hits us hard....
> 
> Then ultimately when we leave our mates behind it's far worse for them....
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better mate. I know it's odd, but I have an easier time burying humans than I do dogs...

All the best nocturnal. Enjoy the time you have left. We ALL feel your pain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Couldn't have put it better mate. I know it's odd, but I have an easier time burying humans than I do dogs...
> 
> All the best nocturnal. Enjoy the time you have left. We ALL feel your pain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear Nocturnal......hope the last days/weeks/months are comfortable for her....

Dogs are something special.....my pup has been in my life just over 4 yrs......she puts a smile on my face EVERY single time I clap eyes on her, and is the furry love of my life.....

People who don't own pets scoff when I tell them there is literally nothing I wouldn't do for her....

My Kilo girl, oh and a Froggy.....

All the best.....


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sorry to hear Nocturnal......hope the last days/weeks/months are comfortable for her....
> 
> Dogs are something special.....my pup has been in my life just over 4 yrs......she puts a smile on my face EVERY single time I clap eyes on her, and is the furry love of my life.....
> 
> ...


She looks happy to see you, too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to see" Kilo girl." ....been a while....she looks in bloody great nick!!
Dave





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper loves his nyla bone


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Skipper loves his nyla bone


Ah yes the Nyla bone.

I grew up with shepherds which would destroy them in a day or two


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold afternoon with SKX007 and company









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mommy and diver (SKX007, not me )









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This is Lucy, our little rescue. I've never seen such a lovable animal. She's been such a blessing to our family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Back in drought.mode..but dog heaven for Max and Sal...3 cracks she has had to try and catch the Shag.. 
He's a wily bird he dives to move away from them..does their head in..there used to the kookaburra's 
taunting them..
Top day guys and best mates


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> This is Lucy, our little rescue. I've never seen such a lovable animal. She's been such a blessing to our family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she has won lotto with her new family mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> This is Lucy, our little rescue. I've never seen such a lovable animal. She's been such a blessing to our family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's certainly got a sweet face.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Peaceful morning for Mommy and Nina









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She looks like she has won lotto with her new family mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


We've had her for about 3 years since my wife found her at an adoption drive at PetSmart. She had gone to pick up some food for our lab, saw her, and instantly bonded.

Meanwhile, I was in the woods with my son's Boy Scout troop. She called and left a voicemail that she wanted to get the dog and if I didn't call her back, then she would know I didn't have any objections.

There's NO cell service where I was, so as my son and I are heading back...I get the voice mail. We now have a new dog!

When my wife got her, Lucy was so timid and afraid of everything. She still has some of that, but she's fit right in and keeps Lego hoppin'. Inseparable. He's 10 now and is starting to have some health issues. It's amazing how they are able to sense what the other needs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Space-diver?









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Palmettoman said:


> We've had her for about 3 years since my wife found her at an adoption drive at PetSmart. She had gone to pick up some food for our lab, saw her, and instantly bonded.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was in the woods with my son's Boy Scout troop. She called and left a voicemail that she wanted to get the dog and if I didn't call her back, then she would know I didn't have any objections.
> 
> ...


We started with a black lab-husky cross (Jax) and then 2 years later were fostering and fell in love with a husky we were looking after and adopted her. Initially the new Husky (Emi) was food, people and dog aggressive, but with time and training she's become secure and learned manners and now Jax and Emi are an inseparable pair.









Dogs are amazing!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Firecrow911 said:


> We started with a black lab-husky cross (Jax) and then 2 years later were fostering and fell in love with a husky we were looking after and adopted her. Initially the new Husky (Emi) was food, people and dog aggressive, but with time and training she's become secure and learned manners and now Jax and Emi are an inseparable pair.
> 
> View attachment 14679495
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Awwwwwww.....


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I love this forum! So many great dogs and divers. I always smile when I check out all the new posts. When I close the thread I'm a bit misty-eyed, I still miss Colby. But I rejoice to see others happy pups and know that we all love our pets, nearly as much as they love us.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I love this forum! So many great dogs and divers. I always smile when I check out all the new posts. When I close the thread I'm a bit misty-eyed, I still miss Colby. But I rejoice to see others happy pups and know that we all love our pets, *nearly as much as they love us*.


That brought to mind the old saying...
Lock your wife and your dog in a closet all day...when you open the door, only one is going to be glad to see you!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly is the licker; Shasha hates the camera:

























To keep it honest, a highly modified SKX:


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems that this dog doesn't like micro-brand watches


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My cute Pomeranian


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my doggy who's also a diver!

Ace the 11 month old small lab mix!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frederickdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Another dog lover here.














Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Almost back from holiday this was my doggo for the week and one of my divers








Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

The B&W (first pic), just WOW! I love a great B&W shot and that sir is PERFECT! If it were in a 'best Dog' photo contest it'd get my vote. Thanks.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ven said:


> View attachment 14691669


The Dude abides.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No high tides in the dams!
Max,Sal and Moll...cooling off..Top day fellow animal crazies ..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pups in the pond, smart dogs.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Poppy chilling on the kitchen floor


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Irf said:


>


Awwwwwww. Too cute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A dog's life?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Photobombing hooligan.









Not his first offence - from the archives, my wife was attempting to take a scenic shot.

View attachment 4B9D22C6-3484-446A-A841-4C100D563414.jpg


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky inspects my Amphibian


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm crying and my heart is broken, can't breathe...20min ago my beloved Mommy left us. It's not OK to say that I love one more than others, but she was my biggest love, I I was her's. Best, smartest and most lovebel dog we ever had. She didn't shown any signs of sickness till 3 weeks ago. Stoped eating and drinking so we took her immediately to vet. After blood laboratory results and ultrasound scanning, vet shown me everything. Both of her kidneys were virtually just outer shell and nothing more inside. Nobody could help her any more. She didn't shown any signs that something is wrong with her until was too late to do anything. Last week we kept her alive just with daily infusion. Couldn't take her to vet to put her asleep... R.I.P. our angel. You can go only to paradise to be with dearest souls that lived on this world which didn't deserved you. Love you and you will be in our hearts till end of our lives. Mom and dad.














Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

So sorry for your loss...




Bob


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I am so sorry NocturnalWatch, I feel for you & she must have been very happy with you .


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I am so sorry NocturnalWatch, I feel for you & she must have been very happy with you .


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Noc....feeling your grief mate.
Chin up and care for your other dogs as they will be sad too.
You can only do your best.
Your friend
Dave



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Noc....feeling your grief mate.
> Chin up and care for your other dogs as they will be sad too.
> You can only do your best.
> Your friend
> ...


Thank you Dave for your kind words. It's hard, but with Mommy is even harder. Your know how it is. But you're right. Tommorow we will bury her in our backyard and try to ease the pain playing and cuddling with our other doggies. Life goes on...

Your friend
Alun

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Celebrate her life Alun...
I go to all my old mates graves under our fig tree and think how great they were....
Good times..not the ending.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for you loss. Best wishes to you.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Sorry for you loss. Best wishes to you.


Thanks

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm crying and my heart is broken, can't breathe...


Poems - The Power of the Dog


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NOC, your news brings tears to my eyes. Remember the good times and the bonding and love. You look after your dogs so well, it’s a blessing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your loss mate. Time will heal and you will be left with the best memories. 

All the best friend. 


Ben. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss mate. Time will heal and you will be left with the best memories.
> 
> All the best friend.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ben. Can't mourn too long. Other doggies need us. Nevertheless, it's not easier 'cos of that...

Best regards,
Alun

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hard to type, tears in eyes. Bless you and your dogs and your angel. I know your grief. Take care, your dogs will lessen the ache. And she will watch over you and the rest of your pack.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Hard to type, tears in eyes. Bless you and your dogs and your angel. I know your grief. Take care, your dogs will lessen the ache. And she will watch over you and the rest of your pack.


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I found this humerus.









I'll get my coat...


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Heart broken for you NocturnalWatch, thoughts with you from the UK.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Seems as though i cant even check out watches , without Nala having a nosey








Watch change allows me to get a sneaky pic in(G shock this morn)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ven said:


> Heart broken for you NocturnalWatch, thoughts with you from the UK.


Thank you Ven.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Checking WUS with canine company


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Puppers enjoying the fresh snow, then crashing...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Puppers enjoying the fresh snow, then crashing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's little in the world more vicariously satisfying than the sight of a tired dog.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

ven said:


> Seems as though i cant even check out watches , without Nala having a nosey
> View attachment 14700659
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking hound you have there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

urbino said:


> There's little in the world more vicariously satisfying than the sight of a tired dog.












There you go

She's more than happy to sit on me. However she refuses to watch the cricket.

Have a great weekend folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy ready for Sunday..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

"I'm sure I can hear ticking!!"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14710195
> 
> 
> "I'm sure I can hear ticking!!"


"You want patina? I'll show you patina."


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well this dam is just about buggered...so one more week then big shift to a full catchment...all the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy wants to eat the Helson


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Outside with my puppy and my 009. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My Lady 'Kita, and the reason I never got a Seiko LX.....Spring Drive Tuna....









....and a very Merry Christmas to you all from Kilo....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PowerChucker said:


> Outside with my puppy and my 009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like who doesn't like seeing a new pup in the house!! (Great Christmas present too!!) What did you call your new best mate??
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Like who doesn't like seeing a new pup in the house!! (Great Christmas present too!!) What did you call your new best mate??
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hey Dave, thanks! His name is Finnley McCool, or just Finn for short. He's an 8 week old Mini Goldendoodle. 
We've been taking a break from pets for the past year after our 2 pugs passed away. We had them for almost 15 years. So my kids and us didn't think we were ready to love again, but this little guy warmed our hearts. 
Thanks again, 
Adam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> ....and a very Merry Christmas to you all from Kilo....
> 
> View attachment 14721695


I actually lol'd. An Akita in reindeer antlers . . . it's so incongruous. Like a tiger wearing socks.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


>


Totes adorbs.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PowerChucker said:


> Hey Dave, thanks! His name is Finnley McCool, or just Finn for short. He's an 8 week old Mini Goldendoodle.
> We've been taking a break from pets for the past year after our 2 pugs passed away. We had them for almost 15 years. So my kids and us didn't think we were ready to love again, but this little guy warmed our hearts.
> Thanks again,
> Adam.
> ...


What a cool name for him ..so now we have added "Finn" to our international best mates club...he will steal your Christmas show!!! .. good timing for you all to jump back in ...top stuff!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

She's actually only 50% Akita......the other 50% is werewolf....



urbino said:


> I actually lol'd. An Akita in reindeer antlers . . . it's so incongruous. Like a tiger wearing socks.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> She's actually only 50% Akita......the other 50% is werewolf....


And the other other 50% is kitten, judging by the look on that face.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The Akita is actually a very cat like breed, in there fastidiousness, cleanliness and agility.....

You haven't lived until you see a 50kg dog scale a 8ft fence!



urbino said:


> And the other other 50% is kitten, judging by the look on that face.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just want to see the looks.on the faces of any crims,she is following over the fence.....


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Bit of morning exercise















She is a big girl!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

urbino said:


> Totes adorbs.


Thanks my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy Christmas one & all, two legs and four, and best wishes for the New Year. Forgive the non-diver ;-)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy Christmas one & all, two legs and four, and best wishes for the New Year. Forgive the non-diver ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14726753
> 
> ...


All the best, Snaggs. Happy holidays mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

Firecrow911 said:


> Puppers enjoying the fresh snow, then crashing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Fantastic Yoda ears, too.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all of you animal crazy friends! 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy sends season greetings to her doggy friends


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Crosby (yes wife named the little guy after Sid - I wanted Sid so we discussed it and did what she wanted) after a big Christmas with plenty of presents to share with his sisters. Oh and my Christmas present, the TSAR, a GSAR with soul










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lots of gifts opened. Lots of Christmas cheers sent!

Have a good one friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Oreo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Enjoying Christmas straw...and diver

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog! 








Enter #MurphyTheWonderMutt ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamhead (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a "Pirate"...this is embarrassing. 🏴.☠


Bob


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep. It's not a dog, but where i am staying is so dry, that these guys have started coming into town to eat the grass... it's sad for the poor old roo's, but my 2 year old daughter loves them 










Traveling light this trip. Only 2 watches.  safe New Years friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yep. It's not a dog, but where i am staying is so dry, that these guys have started coming into town to eat the grass... it's sad for the poor old roo's, but my 2 year old daughter loves them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Travelling light!! There's a kilo of bronze there Ben..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yep. It's not a dog, but where i am staying is so dry, that these guys have started coming into town to eat the grass... it's sad for the poor old roo's, but my 2 year old daughter loves them


Watch out you don't get kicked in the junk. I've seen it happen on the internet.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yep. It's not a dog, but where i am staying is so dry, that these guys have started coming into town to eat the grass... it's sad for the poor old roo's, but my 2 year old daughter loves them


What's that green stuff called, and where in OZ do you find any at the moment?

The Roos around here would wet themselves, literally, if you showed them a paddock like that.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins looking a bit apprehensive









Celebrating a new squeaky toy for Christmas


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy New year to all animal lovers! All the best in 2020 guys!









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

For brother and sister..they clean their bowls up is completely opposite...
Wishing all Dogs and their owners a solid 2020...
Plus Spun and his cat..that thinks it's a dog 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Happy New year to all animal lovers! All the best in 2020 guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good spread mate! Bet you needed a nap after that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> For brother and sister..they clean their bowls up is completely opposite...
> Wishing all Dogs and their owners a solid 2020...
> Plus Spun and his cat..that thinks it's a dog
> Dave
> ...


Thanks so much Dave! I hope and trust you'll have a great new year. Clovis and I are solid but I have a new "grand puppy". He's a lab/blue tick mix. He's only 10 weeks old so hard to get pictures of. I'll post one as soon as I have one in focus. Cheers my friend


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#MurphyTheWonderMutt with his sidekick of the week Roxy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> #MurphyTheWonderMutt with his sidekick of the week Roxy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


D'Awwwww.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#MurphyTheWonderMutt all tuckered out, snuggles with MIL. 








#RubblesTheWonderDog also knackered as well. Glad to have company gone and my couch back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys..Max " sweet.talking" me in to a Ute ride..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Prayers sent from this Seppo, stay well Mates.&#55357;&#56911;

Bob


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Prayers sent from this Seppo, stay well Mates.🙏

Bob


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Getting ready for Sunday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry for the many pics, so many boring hours unless you have your best mates with you...they make the day pass with a bit of a laugh...
All the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

D&S
Come on...'yer down under. Flip them pic's another 90*&#55357;&#56834;

Bob


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

RLC said:


> D&S
> Come on...'yer down under. Flip them pic's another 90*&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Bob


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Sorry for the many pics, so many boring hours unless you have your best mates with you...they make the day pass with a bit of a laugh...
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> D&S
> Come on...'yer down under. Flip them pic's another 90*&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Bob


Ha..Will try Bob!! But remember I hold worst pic taker and tech savvy member for a long time.
On a more serious note thanks mate..your a bloody ripper of a "Seppo" 
Aces up!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> DaveandStu said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the many pics, so many boring hours unless you have your best mates with you...they make the day pass with a bit of a laugh...
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Stunning part of the world your in there snags.  top pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14761845


Those long tufts of wind-blown fur and the long tufts of wind-blown grass . . . it's like camouflage.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A spot of weather today. The hounds didn't seem to mind.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

@ the Vet's office-


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> A spot of weather today. The hounds didn't seem to mind.
> 
> View attachment 14765493
> 
> ...


Astounding pics.

(As always )


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper had a good day, time to snooze


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Skipper had a good day, time to snooze


Another one of "our" pups growing fast...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Skipper had a good day, time to snooze


Good dog, Skipper.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

kamonjj said:


>


Cut my nails or I scratch that Rolex...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14771853


Camouflage....great pic Clive

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> A spot of weather today. The hounds didn't seem to mind.
> 
> View attachment 14765493
> 
> ...


Is this Ireland? It's stunning. Great shots.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Is this Ireland? It's stunning. Great shots.


Shetland. Thank you.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Building a Survival Camp with Kids, Doggy and Marathon USMC


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Building a Survival Camp with Kids, Doggy and Marathon USMC


Your friendly, neighborhood bed warmer.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

My Rock.... & my Seiko ;-)

Great photos of your great companions! |>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> My Rock.... & my Seiko ;-)
> 
> Great photos of your great companions! |>


SRP777 & Cerakote?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> SRP777 & Cerakote?


Indeedy -- Good eye ;-) My 2nd time around with this one. Treatment from MCWW.

Not that you asked, but there's a very interesting offering from LongIslandWatch right now which I think is rather good:
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Islander_Automatic_Dive_Watch_p/isl-13.htm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Indeedy -- Good eye ;-) My 2nd time around with this one. Treatment from MCWW.
> 
> Not that you asked, but there's a very interesting offering from LongIslandWatch right now which I think is rather good:
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Islander_Automatic_Dive_Watch_p/isl-13.htm


OT, but I treated my SKX to the same;









Here's Poppy-lady to get us back on topic ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Very nice!! The both of them.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

B&W of my Seiko Stargate and Bodhi


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Tokyo!


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Arnie.... the watch, not the dog :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Tokyo!
> 
> View attachment 14785173
> 
> ...


You are phenomenal mate!!
Getting Pascal across there with you..solid very very solid..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> You are phenomenal mate!!
> Getting Pascal across there with you..solid very very solid..
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


And with a change of attire.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> And with a change of attire.


That's one dapper dog.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your generous comments. I love my Pascal! He's super!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Where all de dogs at?


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is "Pirate" with de Captain.🏴.☠

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ripped out on to verandah for a pre farm run chat..
All the best guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

RLC said:


> Here is "Pirate" with de Captain.&#55356;&#57332;.☠
> 
> Bob
> &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Pirate looks none too sure of his Captain. I sense there may be a mutiny.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chilling in the kitchen, watching patiently for food


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Too bad restaurants here don't allow dogs, unlike many other countries.

Here's a picture with my friend's just-arrived Tokyo 2020 Red Bezel as well!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> Too bad restaurants here don't allow dogs, unlike many other countries.
> 
> Here's a picture with my friend's just-arrived Tokyo 2020 Red Bezel as well!


Plus a pic of Pascal mate..
All the best over there..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Lazy Saturday with #MurphyTheWonderMutt & #RubblesTheWonderDog










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW...a sooper long, eight legged, two headed dog, must be a down south thing.😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky & Vostok 350









A near perfekt dial & doggy coat match ...;-)


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

RedFroggy said:


> Normsky & Vostok 350
> 
> View attachment 14834303
> 
> ...


Omg so cute!! What kind of dog is that?!?!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks very much... Normsky is a «Petit Brabançon», a Belgium breed.
He is indeed very cute but more importantly a very affectionate & amazing companion. 
And of course a fine taste in watches ;-)


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Jasper & Jeff with my Zelos Mako v2.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

moberf said:


> Jasper & Jeff with my Zelos Mako v2.


Newcomers! And handsome.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

K1W1 said:


>


PWD?
&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

🇺🇸


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14842947


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14842945
> 
> 
> View attachment 14842947
> ...


Awesome pictures as ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14842945
> 
> 
> View attachment 14842947
> ...


Proud hounds there Snag!!
A pearler of a pic mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

My pup dog & ocean ghost


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

RLC said:


> PWD?
> ����


Yup. 7-years old. Great breed. They make great family dogs


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful pup St1y1


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

K1W1 said:


> Yup. 7-years old. Great breed. They make great family dogs


Yes for sure...👍

We have had the breed since 1988.
'Bo' brown curly, in the air.
'Fado' the tongue, black wavy.
'Pirate' black curly
PLUS the best dog 'red blend' around😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

St1y1 said:


> My pup dog & ocean ghost


Most of us do this, but that watch looks like it belongs on your beast! He looks like he's about to say "I'll be ready in a couple minutes."


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

ven said:


> Beautiful pup St1y1


Mahalo my braddah


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

duc said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > My pup dog & ocean ghost
> ...


It was more like your taking too long, let's go for our walk already. 🙂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi isn't feeling well. His stomach seems upset and he's not willing to eat. Hopefully it resolves itself soon.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope Bodhi starts feeling well soon!


----------



## VintageWatchGuy (Jul 20, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14848565
> 
> 
> View attachment 14848569
> ...


Woah man! Love the bronze one with light patina (the dog) 
What race is it?


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

He's sawing logs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh boy! I think I was living under a rock! So happy I found this thread.. love all your pics, dogs and divers... All so sweet









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

dan_bsht said:


> Oh boy! I think I was living under a rock! So happy I found this thread.. love all your pics, dogs and divers... All so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the best thread on WUS!LOVE that second pic!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah mate .welcome and don't worry if your like me and watch pics are crappy, get your best "mates" in..!
Dave


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

jjohn73 said:


> He's sawing logs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 looks like he's clearing a forest.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Best wishes to Bodhi!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

VintageWatchGuy said:


> Woah man! Love the bronze one with light patina (the dog)
> What race is it?


That's Poppy, she's a Lurcher. Cute as a button, daft as a brush ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's Poppy, she's a Lurcher. Cute as a button, daft as a brush ;-)


Plus hits mach 3 on beach

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's Poppy, she's a Lurcher. Cute as a button, daft as a brush ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14851295


She looks like she grew out of the tall grass she's always sprinting through.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy high on life. Wait for the jump at 0:19.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Whatever you feed her, I should be on it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Welcome to the best thread on WUS!LOVE that second pic!


Thank you! I agree this amazing thread lift the soul 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy








Charles & Floyd








Sprocket








Horloscaphe
View attachment 14852493


Common Goose Barnacles








Tombolo








Late afternoon


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

You have my envy, Friend.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Awesome pics of your dogs Snaggletooth
And the watch is great as well ... ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Quiet «Coff & Cake» with Normsky


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dan_bsht said:


> Oh boy! I think I was living under a rock! So happy I found this thread.. love all your pics, dogs and divers... All so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome!

And I agree the second pic is amazing!

I have a deep love of labs.

Token diver pic  no pup nearby sadly.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Hard to take a diver shot at the moment

Have a great weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Digital diver and a sleepyhead









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy high on life. Wait for the jump at 0:19.


Showed Max and Sal that great video Snag..now I have to find clean water for them to have a go at!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kooka patrol...top day animal crazies
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Kooka patrol...top day animal crazies
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave, I'll be wearing a Sinn 103 type 4 Monday and will make a real point to snap a pic with Hank (my grand dog) not a diver but it should suffice. He's a lab/blue tick but I've never been around a more docile dog. My son and I are trying to figure a way to toughen him up, any suggestions? He really is a baby.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

American Bulldog & ZRC GF300


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good Dave, I'll be wearing a Sinn 103 type 4 Monday and will make a real point to snap a pic with Hank (my grand dog) not a diver but it should suffice. He's a lab/blue tick but I've never been around a more docile dog. My son and I are trying to figure a way to toughen him up, any suggestions? He really is a pussy.


Hey Spun,
As long as you are a fair " Top Dog" and don't let anyone F with his head.
In his breed,he will stand and do his best...they must never have to be asked to do the job till after 2 years of your law and they are at least that 2 years old.
Plus mate..I leave all my guys entire...
So mate..you hold the reins and he will look after you and yours I believe..
Looking forward to pics,and keep Clovis at bay

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Massive run and chase..
Not hard to pic where air.con is ...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Massive run and chase..
> Not hard to pic where air.con is ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> DaveandStu said:
> 
> 
> > Massive run and chase..
> ...


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Rubbles front and center and Murphy


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's Hank, he has a lot to learn but is a very sweet companion.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Here's Hank, he has a lot to learn but is a very sweet companion.


Good dog, Hank. I can tell from here you're a good one.


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Here's Hank, he has a lot to learn but is a very sweet companion.


G'day Spun,
Hank has great " marking "
On his head, does the inside of the top of his jaw line have a dark colour along the roof of his mouth?
Black ridges on roof of mouth..
I'm not " pulling your leg"
mate..
He looks like a very fortunate pup...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm confident in the only one in my family who could take that shot..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Spun,
> Hank has great " marking "
> On his head, does the inside of the top of his jaw line have a dark colour along the roof of his mouth?
> Black ridges on roof of mouth..
> ...


Hi Dave, I'll take a look at that tomorrow and get a picture if I can. Hank stays with me at the office during the day and lives with my son all other times. I have started trying a different approach with the little guy the past couple weeks. He's very smart, already knows several words besides his name and several basic commands. I'm trying a more gentle approach to reprimand and correction, I think he already knows who is in charge and just wants to learn. Could be wrong but we'll see, he did bark at the neighbors cat tonight so that's a start.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Couldn't capture a wrist shot, but here are the mutts begging for belly rubs!









And this what I was wearing, it's watches' thread after all 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Couldn't capture a wrist shot, but here are the mutts begging for belly rubs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But did they get the belly rubs??


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This one hasn't figured out what belly rubs are yet, but he likes to climb up for a hug:


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> This one hasn't figured out what belly rubs are yet, but he likes to climb up for a hug:


Been wondering how Skipper was doing.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

chadcs8972 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a dogo argentino?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm confident in the only one in my family who could take that shot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I got a couple pictures, it took two of us and they aren't great but yeah he does have dark color and ridges. Now I have to admit I have no idea what this means?










The watch I wore today to keep on subject


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

St1y1 said:


> Is that a dogo argentino?


Yes it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

urbino said:


> Been wondering how Skipper was doing.


Skipper's doing great, loves to wrestle for his nyla bone...





.....get teased by the neighbors mutt....



...and likes to crash:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Okay I got a couple pictures, it took two of us and they aren't great but yeah he does have dark color and ridges. Now I have to admit I have no idea what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spun!! He is a pearler..true to his breeding and patches of colour,his inner jawline is perfect.
Blank canvas now mate..he will be a Rippa..don't give him mixed lessons..one boss mate..you have to sort that out early,so he feels safe and sure. 
My 2 bobs worth..top stuff

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Dog and my non diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rabbits...
























...and so to bed.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

:-d


**** Sapien X said:


> Dog and my non diver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two things come to mind:

I'm sure its a cool pup.

More focus.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

chadcs8972 said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a dogo argentino?
> ...


What a great dog, he's a big boy huh? I always wanted one but my busy schedule won't allow me the time that they need & deserve. I got an american bulldog that keeps my hands full.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Rabbits...
> View attachment 14866075
> 
> 
> ...


All that wabbit hunting really took it out of 'em.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Spun!! He is a pearler..true to his breeding and patches of colour,his inner jawline is perfect.
> Blank canvas now mate..he will be a Rippa..don't give him mixed lessons..one boss mate..you have to sort that out early,so he feels safe and sure.
> My 2 bobs worth..top stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, I'll be sure to keep you posted with how he's shaping up. Cheers


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

St1y1 said:


> What a great dog, he's a big boy huh? I always wanted one but my busy schedule won't allow me the time that they need & deserve. I got an american bulldog that keeps my hands full.


They are definitely a handful, he is the third one that I have owned. The other 2 females so he is the largest of the 3 at around 135 lbs. They are great dogs if you don't mind the shedding and them on the furniture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

They are definitely a handful, he is the third one that I have owned. The other 2 females so he is the largest of the 3 at around 135 lbs. They are great dogs if you don't mind the shedding and them on the furniture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Awsome pair.
I got the same thing here, add a few gallons of slobber & there you go. He's almost 100 pounds.
Bothering pup dog from his slumber. & a diver


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

St1y1 said:


> They are definitely a handful, he is the third one that I have owned. The other 2 females so he is the largest of the 3 at around 135 lbs. They are great dogs if you don't mind the shedding and them on the furniture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome pair.
I got the same thing here, add a few gallons of slobber & there you go. He's almost 100 pounds.
Bothering pup dog from his slumber. & a diver[/QUOTE]
Hahahahahaha man he doesn't look happy about being disturbed!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

St1y1 said:


> Bothering pup dog from his slumber. & a diver


Murderface.


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys..lightning here so dogs out of the trees..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

St1y1 said:


> They are definitely a handful, he is the third one that I have owned. The other 2 females so he is the largest of the 3 at around 135 lbs. They are great dogs if you don't mind the shedding and them on the furniture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome pair.
I got the same thing here, add a few gallons of slobber & there you go. He's almost 100 pounds.
Bothering pup dog from his slumber. & a diver[/QUOTE]They look awesome companions, how do they go in the sun with the pigmentation around their face? We had a Bull Terrier for a short time while my mate relocated interstate and I had to put Zinc cream on him to stop him burning in the sun. 
They look like solid chest hitters..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Awsome pair.
> I got the same thing here, add a few gallons of slobber & there you go. He's almost 100 pounds.
> Bothering pup dog from his slumber. & a diver


 Hahahahahaha man he doesn't look happy about being disturbed![/QUOTE]

I get those looks 
Thankfully don't have the slobber issue 
As a kid I had 3 Great Pyrenees so I know all about slobber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

The only time he doesn't mind being disturbed is to do his favorite thing...go for a walk. He could be in a deep sleep, middle of a snore, if I whisper loudly you like go for a walk he will wake up like a shot & look for his harness & leash🤣


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Manufactum!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


Is he feeling better?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got back from her long walk.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

urbino said:


> Is he feeling better?


Thanks for asking. Yes. Whatever It was that was making him sick passed on its own |>


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

No watches... But I figured some of you may enjoy this, especially you 'ol cobbers' down under.

Bob
??


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't have a dog. Can I still play? Or do I need to start my own "dangerous pets and divers" thread? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Precista PRS14 , BOR and Louis


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Earl Grey said:


> I don't have a dog. Can I still play? Or do I need to start my own "dangerous pets and divers" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, mate. Your watch strap is slithering away.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> I don't have a dog. Can I still play? Or do I need to start my own "dangerous pets and divers" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ABSOLUTELY FRIGGIN NO!!!
The ONLY good place for that is skinned,roasting on an open spit & being tanned for a new strap!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Took the other day, not a diver exactly, but a G shock..........200m has to count for something though


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice snake Earl Grey, we had a (royal) ball python for a while called Ty. Actually make cool pets, we use to feed frozen(then defrosted) rats, every few week.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RLC said:


> No watches... But I figured some of you may enjoy this, especially you 'ol cobbers' down under.
> 
> Bob


Their dog has a deadset top life Bob, ( theirs looks like the dream too) if they do and I reckon when in port they would exercise him like that...hats off to them mate....
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Earl Grey said:


> I don't have a dog. Can I still play? Or do I need to start my own "dangerous pets and divers" thread? ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the craziest strap I've ever seen, you could start a new line called live skin? Cool snake, I would love for you to start your own thread, let's see those interesting pets peeps


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Lip Nautic-Ski Electronic Super Compressor and Louis


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Lip Nautic-Ski Electronic Super Compressor and Louis


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

drumcairn said:


> Lip Nautic-Ski Electronic Super Compressor and Louis
> 
> View attachment 14892621


Great pic mate..Louis looks like he has a fair amount of Airedale? Would like to know as i had a mate 50 years ago that looked just like him...he was a bloody wag
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Two old girls waiting for a walk...










Enjoy your weekend dog lovers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Two old girls waiting for a walk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To the pub 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Grand old "Aussie" Brice...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> To the pub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ha. You got me. Few cold ones before I make dinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Great pic mate..Louis looks like he has a fair amount of Airedale? Would like to know as i had a mate 50 years ago that looked just like him...he was a bloody wag
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


He's a bit smaller than an Airedale - Border Terrier cross Patterdale Terrier = no fancy name for that as far as I know! But typical terrier in that he thinks he rules the roost - and I suppose he does! Was away to the vet with him not long after I posted that pic - he always barks with a ball in his mouth and somehow managed to get his lower jaw forced a couple of inches into the hard thick rubber folds of his ball. It was in so tight, with his teeth jamming it too and we couldn't get it off - he'd went between us all for about an hour but we just thought he'd it in his mouth - until I gave him a treat and of course he couldn't drop the ball to eat it! Trip to vet, knocked out, the ball cut off, me £80 poorer and Louis minus one toy and a bit sore.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Good looking wiggle-butt.

I have two. Our young one was bobbed by someone who didn't know the drill, so she has about a 1-1/2" nub. We call her wiggle-nub.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Didn't post any doggie pics since Mommy died. Just couldn't. I still miss her a lot. But decided today it's time to move on, so today's pics of doggies without diver. My SKX007 is at watchmaker. It fell out of my hands on the floor and started to gain 40-50 s/d. Before that it was +2,5 s/d. Nevertheless, doggies are more important .









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't post any doggie pics since Mommy died. Just couldn't. I still miss her a lot. But decided today it's time to move on, so today's pics of doggies without diver. My SKX007 is at watchmaker. It fell out of my hands on the floor and started to gain 40-50 s/d. Before that it was +2,5 s/d. Nevertheless, doggies are more important .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Mommy, it is really heartbreaking. I still didn't go over losing our sweet girl hunter last summer, she was 14. But you are right we have to move on.. so here is a pic for the current pack









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't post any doggie pics since Mommy died. Just couldn't. I still miss her a lot. But decided today it's time to move on, so today's pics of doggies without diver. My SKX007 is at watchmaker. It fell out of my hands on the floor and started to gain 40-50 s/d. Before that it was +2,5 s/d. Nevertheless, doggies are more important .


Terrible news NW. Keep on keeping on & taking care of the family. It's tough, _really _tough, but life goes on and the rest of the furry kids need you ;-)

Poems - The Power of the Dog


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't post any doggie pics since Mommy died. Just couldn't. I still miss her a lot. But decided today it's time to move on, so today's pics of doggies without diver. My SKX007 is at watchmaker. It fell out of my hands on the floor and started to gain 40-50 s/d. Before that it was +2,5 s/d. Nevertheless, doggies are more important .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a nice supercharged SKX with your name on it. PM me with an address and it'll be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This ^^ is why this is the best thread on the forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> This ^^ is why this is the best thread on the forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more.......awesome!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

You could keep a dog walker employed all by yourself, NW.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't post any doggie pics since Mommy died. Just couldn't. I still miss her a lot. But decided today it's time to move on, so today's pics of doggies without diver. My SKX007 is at watchmaker. It fell out of my hands on the floor and started to gain 40-50 s/d. Before that it was +2,5 s/d. Nevertheless, doggies are more important .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noc.. you may have lost the same battle with your grand old girl " mommy" that all our oldies we love face... but mate look at ".Nina"...amazing recovery and she has quality with the pack, pretty blood good effort by you and your gal mate...she would of been a goner if you hadn't stepped up so well....when you get Duc's watch mate,.take it and wear it. Good to see life being paid forward..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you all for kind words! This is for sure the best thread, with best people on the forum. 
We lost Mommy, but saved Nina (grumpy old girl ) and Leica, and others, and we have two new puppies. Couple of weeks ago my wife got a call that someone abandoned two Dachshund puppies in old orchard. So, we went there and find two little boys sleeping in a cardboard box. Of course, they're now members of the pack, as you can see from the second picture I've posted. We love them all! Stay well guys!


Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very heartwarming and positive here today folks 

Great to see the community drawing around Nocturnal, his pups and others as the need arises.

Keep the goodness flowing 

All the best from the Boatswain household.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't post any doggie pics since Mommy died. Just couldn't. I still miss her a lot. But decided today it's time to move on, so today's pics of doggies without diver. My SKX007 is at watchmaker. It fell out of my hands on the floor and started to gain 40-50 s/d. Before that it was +2,5 s/d. Nevertheless, doggies are more important 🙂.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are. Sorry to hear about mommy, glad to hear the others were saved. Hope the hole in your heart heals soon.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14895803
> 
> View attachment 14895807
> 
> ...


Ripper pics Snag as usual!! You and Boaty are gifted (Ha) mate that poem was on the money...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14895803
> 
> View attachment 14895807
> 
> ...


Ripper pics Snag as usual!! You and Boaty are gifted (Ha) mate that poem was on the money...


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Watson (little white fluff ball) and Lucy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I have a nice supercharged SKX with your name on it. PM me with an address and it'll be in the mail tomorrow.


 Paying it forward mate...good stuff


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's one for Dave.

Cheers!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's one for Dave.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the few authorised pub finding guide dogs...she's a good thing Ben

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Mariner!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Making myself some Japanese pancakes (Okonomiyaki) for a late dinner on Shrove Tuesday and waking Bodhi up from his nap for a wrist shot :-d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

They are on guard tonight


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Did some one say " piggin" tonight...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Did some one say " piggin" tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you got yourself the funky new Tudor.

If anyone can rock that it's you mate


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Did some one say " piggin" tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave. Seems like a ton of lume on that new one. Enjoy puffin'

Happy Friday friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Boaty!! It's a bizarre mix and is great to wear, it's a good thing imho...start sending some " good tips for pics" mate...Im still batting one good pic every ton...
Max and Sal...looking for some pork chops
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looking good Dave. Seems like a ton of lume on that new one. Enjoy puffin'
> 
> Happy Friday friends!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben, it's a pearler mate..no lume pip but really cranks out on the dial..keep drinking that big frothy dark fruity 8% brews!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Charlie makes the stream crossing look easy - Poppy not so much.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charlie makes the stream crossing look easy - Poppy not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dog is one hell of a wag.. great life

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got to start the evening with a plan.....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> They are on guard tonight


Looks like they are in assigned seating.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Miles, checking to see if its time to eat and/or chase a ball.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wet play-day.








Sofa-surfin'.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charlie makes the stream crossing look easy - Poppy not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep the brilliant vids coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Did some one say " piggin" tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, that Tudor looks nice. I've changed my mind about it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I hope you will not judge me... Still no diver (my SKX is not repaired yet), just Divna cuddling.








Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Charlie makes the stream crossing look easy - Poppy not so much.


 Hahahahaha,that poppy is FAST but maybe not the sharpest tool in the shed!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

duc said:


> Looks like they are in assigned seating.


Haha they do! The boy always wants the end. The little one always wants to cuddle haha


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Cold and windy today but Bodhi doesn't care. He just wants to go for a walk.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14908397


Heck of a view. Where are you located?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Heck of a view. Where are you located?


Craggy Island


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Craggy Island
> View attachment 14910939


Thanks... now to slowly convince my wife that we should retire there.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Thanks... now to slowly convince my wife that we should retire there.


https://www.shetlandwebcams.com/


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Dave, that Tudor looks nice. I've changed my mind about it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does work Knighty, big difference to their normal which appeals to some of us...you would enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> It does work Knighty, big difference to their normal which appeals to some of us...you would enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


@DaveanfStu:

Congratulations! 

I know we chatted about it! Glad to see that you went for it!

It looks super on your wrist! Great fit, size, for you!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Come on Dad...I've had all I can stand of this crap...🌬

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Watch is almost as big as him...lol.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got caught up after 6 days on a sequestered jury. I got no dog pics, but I am dog tired, and I got no diver pics, but I do feel like I've been underwater for 6 days.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> @DaveanfStu:
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate, still OS or back home now?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Beach time coming up.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Beach time coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a top spot you got there mate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My old mate, waiting for some breakfast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

No watch sorry, just a grumpy dog


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

If looks could kill...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> No watch sorry, just a grumpy dog


They do seem to just take over a spot don't they?😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy & Charles. The other two muppets were away after rabbits for much of the walk so no pics of them today.


----------



## Ravnsholt (Mar 2, 2020)

My trusty SKX and my Keeshond..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ravnsholt said:


> My trusty SKX and my Keeshond..


I had to Google ;-) Cool hound & watch. Welcome.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ravnsholt said:


> My trusty SKX and my Keeshond...


Nice doggie and iconic watch. Welcome to the best thread on WUS!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ravnsholt,

Great pic of your Keeshond, what's his/her name? Very photogenic, seems to like having their picture taken.


----------



## Ravnsholt (Mar 2, 2020)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Ravnsholt,
> 
> Great pic of your Keeshond, what's his/her name? Very photogenic, seems to like having their picture taken.


Thank you. Her name is Qela and we also have one of her sisters, her name is Qutie.
They sure like to get their picture taken, unlike me😉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ravnsholt said:


> View attachment 14918401
> 
> 
> Thank you. Her name is Qela and we also have one of her sisters, her name is Qutie.
> They sure like to get their picture taken, unlike me?


They're very photogenic, unlike me


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

My brand new Ocean Rover along with my 80lb lap dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> My brand new Ocean Rover along with my 80lb lap dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right after I posted this my other cuddle bug decided to join the party. There is even a dog hair on the crystal because, well there is already dog hair on everything else in the house 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Knackered both of them..big grass surf this morning..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hell they had a big day today..Max has to be double jointed ...hope everyone had a top day with our best". Mates"
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Diver....ish









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Aqualand and the always on guard Bodhi


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikefable said:


> Diver....ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter...it's the 4legger that's important here....?

Bob
??


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

RLC said:


> Mikefable said:
> 
> 
> > Diver....ish
> ...


?well said


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Aqualand and the always on guard Bodhi


Very handsome & proud looking hound. Where does Bodhi's name come from K2B?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Very handsome & proud looking hound. Where does Bodhi's name come from K2B?


We named him after Swayze's character in the film Point Break b-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> We named him after Swayze's character in the film Point Break b-)


Thanks for the info man.

Best thread on WUS.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Snaggletooth said:
> 
> 
> > Very handsome & proud looking hound. Where does Bodhi's name come from K2B?
> ...


The REAL point break, that's some Swayze love. Nice?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


Great pic of the Bhodster. Suitable for framing.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Great pic of the Bhodster. Suitable for framing.


He's got a bloody great stance...looks confident

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> He's got a bloody great stance...looks confident
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


He'd fit in with your lot, especially with that white blaze between his eyes.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello yellow mako!









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Weather - wind & rain.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 14932685


 Look up the word "content"in the dictionary & you will see this pic!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Look up the word "content"in the dictionary & you will see this pic!


Nose in the wind. Sun on the face. Gettin' a little love from pops. Yeah.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 14932685


Alan is spot on mate, she is a grand old girl...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Is that raincloud in the first one coming, or going?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Is that raincloud in the first one coming, or going?


Incoming. 15 minutes later it was a different & soggier picture. Goes with the territory.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Incoming. 15 minutes later it was a different & soggier picture. Goes with the territory.


Yeah, your pics are beautiful, but I think the rain, wind, and cold in the Shetlands might not suit this Southern American boy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy hounds hooning in the Spring-tide surf & Spring sunshine.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

He may be small, but he is in charge.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy hounds hooning in the Spring-tide surf & Spring sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy hounds hooning in the Spring-tide surf & Spring sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always feel a little bad for Charlie in those videos. Although, he does a surprisingly good job of keeping up.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> I always feel a little bad for Charlie in those videos. Although, he does a surprisingly good job of keeping up.


Yeah, the other two are full Lurchers (Floyd Whippet sized, Poppy Greyhound). Charlie is Lurcher x Springer which slows him down a bit compared to the two racing-snakes. God loves a trier though, and Charlie may lack speed, but never, _ever_, lacks enthusiasm! He's a great buoy, indestructible, very loving and cute. He loves the thrill of the chase. Bless him.

My best mates - The Groovy Gang


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Yeah, the other two are full Lurchers (Floyd Whippet sized, Poppy Greyhound). Charlie is Lurcher x Springer which slows him down a bit compared to the two racing-snakes. God loves a trier though, and Charlie may lack speed, but never, _ever_, lacks enthusiasm! He's a great buoy, indestructible, very loving and cute. He loves the thrill of the chase. Bless him.
> 
> My best mates - The Groovy Gang
> View attachment 14939043


That's 4 dogs that are just diggin their life with you mate..deadset lovin it
Bloody Pearler 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Yeah, the other two are full Lurchers (Floyd Whippet sized, Poppy Greyhound). Charlie is Lurcher x Springer which slows him down a bit compared to the two racing-snakes. God loves a trier though, and Charlie may lack speed, but never, _ever_, lacks enthusiasm! He's a great buoy, indestructible, very loving and cute. He loves the thrill of the chase. Bless him.
> 
> My best mates - The Groovy Gang
> View attachment 14939043


Nice family.

Sprocket has the right idea in all the videos, by the way: "Eff it, I'm hangin' with pops."


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Weather a bit different from the previous. This was yesterday - V. wet'n'windy. Floyd got himself a fish supper .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14941869
> 
> 
> View attachment 14941871
> ...


Righto Snag, though I'm off to sleep..what's going on with the water behind you? Tidal or photography??
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto Snag, though I'm off to sleep..what's going on with the water behind you? Tidal or photography??
> All the best mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


St Ninian's tombolo.









https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Ninian's_Isle


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

From yesterday...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Karma,

Great pics of your pup and the M Force. The pup looks ready for a late afternoon trot. I love the yellow dial M Force, looks pristine, the least busy dial of any M Force IMO. Stock Orient band? Hard to tell from pic.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Karma,
> 
> Great pics of your pup and the M Force. The pup looks ready for a late afternoon trot. I love the yellow dial M Force, looks pristine, the least busy dial of any M Force IMO. Stock Orient band? Hard to tell from pic.


Thanks,

Yes, it's the stock rubber strap. It's quite long for my thin wrist but very soft and comfortable so I haven't changed it.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

KarmaToBurn said:


> From yesterday...


Bodhi is a good looking boy at every photo, mate! 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> St Ninian's tombolo.
> 
> View attachment 14942037
> 
> ...


500 metres long !! So it takes a ".lurcher" 3 minutes to cross and return in mach 3 mode...looks a great piece of the world mate..tks Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doggies enjoying sunbathing, and a stray cat who decided that we are his new family  SKX just came back from watchmaker. Due to impact with tile floor, balance wheel was out of center and balance spring bent. Will see how good it is now...
Edit: was surprised with repair cost. Repair with regulating the watch just $15! Love my watchmaker!









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife caught this snap last night. Anytime I sit in our recliner, Molly thinks it's an invitation for her to jump in my lap. In this case, she brought me a sock she's been carrying around the house. No diver, but there is a Heuer in there somewhere. The look on her face tells me she is toying with me. Cracks me up.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> My wife caught this snap last night. Anytime I sit in our recliner, Molly thinks it's an invitation for her to jump in my lap. In this case, she brought me a sock she's been carrying around the house. No diver, but there is a Heuer in there somewhere. The look on her face tells me she is toying with me. Cracks me up.
> 
> View attachment 14944665


Beautiful and smart girl you have mate 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

duc said:


> My wife caught this snap last night. Anytime I sit in our recliner, Molly thinks it's an invitation for her to jump in my lap. In this case, she brought me a sock she's been carrying around the house. No diver, but there is a Heuer in there somewhere. The look on her face tells me she is toying with me. Cracks me up.
> 
> View attachment 14944665


YOU...are in MY chair, I'm counting to 10... 💥

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Weather a bit different from the previous. This was yesterday - V. wet'n'windy. Floyd got himself a fish supper .
> 
> View attachment 14941563
> 
> ...


You have a pretty decent trifecta, great dogs, great pictures, and great watches! What are your thoughts on that Kinetic GMT? It's really caught my attention, it sure is fun and unique compared to most everything.

I'm also very glad to have found this thread, good dogs!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thefang73 said:


> You have a pretty decent trifecta, great dogs, great pictures, and great watches! What are your thoughts on that Kinetic GMT? It's really caught my attention, it sure is fun and unique compared to most everything.
> 
> I'm also very glad to have found this thread, good dogs!


Hi Thefang & welcome. I love my SUN023; just like all the hounds on this thread it's a very loveable beast. Very wearable for a chunky watch, unique good looks, purposeful and hardwearing, kinetic power source works for me wearing it in rotation. What's not to like?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Yesterday our 9 years old twisted her ankle badly, to the level that she couldn't walk at all! We were so concerned

Her young brother was sooooo worried, didn't know what to do!








We went to the vet first thing today, and he confirmed that all is ok, she probably twisted her last 2 digits only, probably nothing was fractured and she will recover in a week.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

She is no lady!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

dan_bsht said:


> Yesterday our 9 years old twisted her ankle badly, to the level that she couldn't walk at all! We were so concerned
> 
> Her young brother was sooooo worried, didn't know what to do!
> 
> ...


Poor baby..GWS kiddo..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Double post!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Poor baby..GWS kiddo..


Thanks brother

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Yesterday our 9 years old twisted her ankle badly, to the level that she couldn't walk at all! We were so concerned
> 
> Her young brother was sooooo worried, didn't know what to do!
> 
> ...


Poor baby. Get well soon girl!

Do I have a cow or a dog? Wheat is good for digestion. 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

I somehow missed your post till now dan. GWS to your girl, that is such a cute pic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Ambush planned....









Those damn ducks, one day...... one day I'm gonna get one of those bastards. You'll see.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Went to the dog park today and had the place to ourselves.


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Went to the dog park today and had the place to ourselves.


I'm not surprised.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Watchers 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

On the way out for a hike


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doggies are constantly in the move so can't make a decent picture with them and my new watch Duc sent me as a gift. Supercharged SKX: drilled lugs, NH15 (6R15) movement, sapphire crystal, Yobokies dial and hands, aluminium chapter ring, Artifice Horoworks crown, Strapcode bracelet, Kanji day wheel.
Thank you mate! Bests thread and best people on WUS! Definitely!









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Doggies are constantly in the move so can't make a decent picture with them and my new watch Duc sent me as a gift. Supercharged SKX: drilled lugs, NH15 (6R15) movement, sapphire crystal, Yobokies dial and hands, aluminium chapter ring, Artifice Horoworks crown, Strapcode bracelet, Kanji day wheel.
> Thank you mate! Bests thread and best people on WUS! Definitely!
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Duc - good work fella. NW wear it in good health. Good people here.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Doggies are constantly in the move so can't make a decent picture with them and my new watch Duc sent me as a gift. Supercharged SKX: drilled lugs, NH15 (6R15) movement, sapphire crystal, Yobokies dial and hands, aluminium chapter ring, Artifice Horoworks crown, Strapcode bracelet, Kanji day wheel.
> Thank you mate! Bests thread and best people on WUS! Definitely!
> 
> 
> ...


Paying it forward Duc.. bloody excellent mate.!

So Noc it looks the " grouse" on your wrist mate,get it covered in dog saliva mate from that bunch of orphans and cast offs that you and your gal have given safe haven too..

Older pic from me, thought I'd lost Max, some lowlife scumbag took too him one night with a lump of wood and a boot and ruptured his soft tissue around his old fella and I thought he was also poisoned..seeing blood for a week pour out,and had his bloods spun for anti coagulation poison. Narrowed it down to 3,when it gets to one..it won't happen to another dog by him again..Dogs should not be targeted for being Dogs.

Happy ending..beautiful dog pics all Doggy and Diver members!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you guys for your kind words and best wishes... The big girl is getting better, still in pain but much better and more mobile. Thank you all!

And of course her little brother doesn't allow her any personal space 

And finally a diver!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@DaveandStu Sorry to hear about Max Dave, but happy everything ended OK.
My wife just came home with new puppy. Find him in the field on the way to work. He is the only survivor. 5 of his siblings are killed by hunters! I really hate those people! Don't have words to describe how I feel right now. Hate, sorrow, everything at once...
Edit: pure baby is so scared that we can't clean him (I think it's a boy) from ticks, at least 10-15. We gave him Advantix ampoul against ticks and will leave him to calm down for a little bit before we clean those ticks. Reported everything to Animal rescue association and police, but not sure they will find guilty hunter(s)...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The depravity of some people boils my blood like almost nothing else. I'm very happy for this little fella. He made it to the outer-room of doggy heaven. You guys are the best, hands down.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> @DaveandStu Sorry to hear about Max Dave, but happy everything ended OK.
> My wife just came home with new puppy. Find him in the field on the way to work. He is the only survivor. 5 of his siblings are killed by hunters! I really hate those people! Don't have words to describe how I feel right now. Hate, sorrow, everything at once...
> Edit: pure baby is so scared that we can't clean him (I think it's a boy) from ticks, at least 10-15. We gave him Advantix ampoul against ticks and will leave him to calm down for a little bit before we clean those ticks. Reported everything to Animal rescue association and police, but not sure they will find guilty hunter(s)...
> 
> ...


Safe hands for the young one mate..we have to eradicate some feral pests over here but cruelty is a big NO NO...Across here we get a lot of ticks and as you know they are linked to Limes disease in humans so be careful.
Just check this old remedy for a few pups that have eaten poisonous things or being poisoned by (across here Cane Toads!! millions and the dogs some time lose..we use cold black tea till we can get to vet..this may help you) Check mate because we treat all our working dogs with a Advantage plus so your ampoule down his nape and back should do the trick..
You cant save them all mate, but you give it a bloody good crack!! 
Stay well mate..re the hunters if they were being cruel, they will get their's dished back very cold...
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max..back up to scratch now..Sal bored stiff.
Out into the paddocks today..long run









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

3 tours with doggies and there is no need for fitness 
And yes, I'm wearing 2 divers today!
Puppy, my wife found yesterday, is a girl. We have removed 5 ticks, vet another 4, but baby already got a piroplasmosis. Hopefully she will be OK. Dog shelter will take her in after all this craziness with COVID-19 pass.
Stay well guys and take care!









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, introduction went pretty smooth 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Aaannd...Leica shows a newcomer how's the boss









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

That sweetheart looks like a regular family member already, complete with pecking order. You're obviously doing things right!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> That sweetheart looks like a regular family member already, complete with pecking order. You're obviously doing things right!


Hahaha, no wonder. In last 7 years we have saved and fostered probably ~25-30 doggies. We've learned a lot. Only problem is when you have many dogs in house at same time, you can't train them 100% properly. We are not yet skilled so much. That is the reason why I walk doggies on the leash (Darian and Nina are exceptions). Not all of them will listen and come back immediately when I call. Nonetheless, they are good doggies. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Why bother being around people when I can chill with this girl









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Giggo said:


> Why bother being around people when I can chill with this girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture and incredible lighting


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hahaha, no wonder. In last 7 years we have saved and fostered probably ~25-30 doggies. We've learned a lot. Only problem is when you have many dogs in house at same time, you can't train them 100% properly. We are not yet skilled so much. That is the reason why I walk doggies on the leash (Darian and Nina are exceptions). Not all of them will listen and come back immediately when I call. Nonetheless, they are good doggies.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


I usually only have two at a time (the same two). They aren't very well trained either. They've done a good job of training me to get up at 0400 every day, but I'll be damned if I can get them to do what I want.

Seriously, Aussies are pretty smart. I didn't have to put a lot into training them to get them on board with the basics.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 3 tours with doggies and there is no need for fitness
> And yes, I'm wearing 2 divers today!
> Puppy, my wife found yesterday, is a girl. We have removed 5 ticks, vet another 4, but baby already got a piroplasmosis. Hopefully she will be OK. Dog shelter will take her in after all this craziness with COVID-19 pass.
> Stay well guys and take care!
> ...


2 dogs, 2 watches... Yes this is how it works! Enjoy the walk and stay safe!

Edit: just realized you are walking with 3 and not 2 !
Then you should have a pocket watch on you as well 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> 2 dogs, 2 watches... Yes this is how it works! Enjoy the walk and stay safe!
> 
> Edit: just realized you are walking with 3 and not 2 !
> Then you should have a pocket watch on you as well
> ...


 I have walked with 7 doggies. First walk with 3, second with other 2, and third walk with another 2! Quiz question: How many watches I need to wear?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nocturnal,

Bless you and your wife for all the love and care you give to all the dogs. I love the pic of the new girl being introduced to the pack. I can see her joy being brought into a new pack. I have witnessed rescues joining packs (just owners and dogs in my local walking group), fearful, then submissive, then joining in 'race*chase' play. That pic made me smile. Everyone be well and stay safe.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nocturnal,
> 
> Bless you and your wife for all the love and care you give to all the dogs. I love the pic of the new girl being introduced to the pack. I can see her joy being brought into a new pack. I have witnessed rescues joining packs (just owners and dogs in my local walking group), fearful, then submissive, then joining in 'race*chase' play. That pic made me smile. Everyone be well and stay safe.


Thank you mate! Stay well and be safe! 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

my furry boy #MurphyTheWonderMutt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

These two rescues have "packed"so beautifully. #MurphyTheWonderMutt & #RubblesTheWonderDog 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> my furry boy #MurphyTheWonderMutt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice smile on Murph in that one.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Ansel Adams would have a field day with those rock walls, Snaggletooth. So many shades of gray.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14966007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14966011
> ...


I've been looking at this watch as a way to keep up with how far I'm walking during a days work. Do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14968695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14968697


 Really love this shot.Been studying it closely..That must be a straight away area he's coming into?Notice the print moving away,he must have been in flat out mode,the hind legs almost not touching by the look of the nail only print.You know an animal is light & moving FAST when the prints are nail only,barely any pad mark & no rough edges around the print..Plus look at that smile.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Really love this shot.Been studying it closely..That must be a straight away area he's coming into?Notice the print moving away,he must have been in flat out mode,the hind legs almost not touching by the look of the nail only print.You know an animal is light & moving FAST when the prints are nail only,barely any pad mark & no rough edges around the print..Plus look at that smile.


Floyd had just come down the slope behind him, ahead of him is empty beach.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ALfwlmth said:


> I've been looking at this watch as a way to keep up with how far I'm walking during a days work. Do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. I use it for logging distance mainly, but also heart rate when I run. It does a whole lot more though; altimeter, barometer corrected for mean sea level, temperature, wrist HR, sun & moonrise/set, stopwatch, CDT, GPS, the list goes on & on. Battery life is huge, it also does activity tracking & smartphone notifications if that's your thing.

I would recommend it without hesitation.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Should strap the Instinct to the lurchers & see what speed they get up to 

















Edit - normal service has been resumed;


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Should strap the Instinct to the lurchers & see what speed they get up to
> 
> View attachment 14970521


Floyd looks like a hood ornament in that one.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky, the dog,
and







Vostok 1967, the watch

;-)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No pics of doggies or diver today, sorry. Not really in the mood for that. As you have probably heard, today at 6:24AM an earthquake of 5,5 magnitude hit our capital Zagreb (Croatia). Like COVID-19 isn't enough. Everything is locked down, people should stay at home, and now this. Thank God only 17 injured, and one 15y old girl is seriously injured and doctors are fighting for her life. At top of that, cold front is already here. Temperatures dropped down from 20-21°C to only 7-8°C during day, and it will be around -3 to -5°C over night. Also, rain and snow is coming. Disaster... We are good because we are 300 km from Zagreb.
My friends, please be careful, take care of yourself and your family and puppies.

Alun

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No pics of doggies or diver today, sorry. Not really in the mood for that. As you have probably heard, today at 6:24AM an earthquake of 5,5 magnitude hit our capital Zagreb (Croatia). Like COVID-19 isn't enough. Everything is locked down, people should stay at home, and now this. Thank God only 17 injured, and one 15y old girl is seriously injured and doctors are fighting for her life. At top of that, cold front is already here. Temperatures dropped down from 20-21°C to only 7-8°C during day, and it will be around -3 to -5°C over night. Also, rain and snow is coming. Disaster... We are good because we are 300 km from Zagreb.
> My friends, please be careful, take care of yourself and your family and puppies.
> 
> Alun
> ...


Can't give a 'like' to this Alun, stay strong and keep on keeping on. Take care of you & yours. All the best to you.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No pics of doggies or diver today, sorry. Not really in the mood for that. As you have probably heard, today at 6:24AM an earthquake of 5,5 magnitude hit our capital Zagreb (Croatia). Like COVID-19 isn't enough. Everything is locked down, people should stay at home, and now this. Thank God only 17 injured, and one 15y old girl is seriously injured and doctors are fighting for her life. At top of that, cold front is already here. Temperatures dropped down from 20-21°C to only 7-8°C during day, and it will be around -3 to -5°C over night. Also, rain and snow is coming. Disaster... We are good because we are 300 km from Zagreb.
> My friends, please be careful, take care of yourself and your family and puppies.
> 
> Alun
> ...


Stay strong brother! It is seriously crazy time 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins and Chronosport Sea Quartz 30


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins and Chronosport Sea Quartz 30
> 
> View attachment 14971393
> 
> ...


He's a bloody gentleman our " Higgins"...catch up soon Paul!
Dace

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nocturnal,

So sorry to read about the earthquake. Bless You, your wife and family and the dogs, stay safe. 

And the same for all of the WUS family, Stay safe, stay well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Noc, I missed your post mate..so bloody sorry to hear your news.
Hang tough mate,you have beaten a lot off odds.mate and you will scramble through this one..
Far out,it never rains it pours!!
Dig deep mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Alun.. with Cov-19 dominating the news, I did not know . Horrible news . Stay strong !!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins and Chronosport Sea Quartz 30
> 
> View attachment 14971393
> 
> ...


WELL?Is it time for a walk?Time to eat?Then what does it matter hahahaha.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> WELL?Is it time for a walk?Time to eat?Then what does it matter hahahaha.


You know it! If he had his way it'd always be time for both.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins and Chronosport Sea Quartz 30
> 
> View attachment 14971393
> 
> ...


Her eyes say she wants a Ginault


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

lvt said:


> Her eyes say she wants a Ginault


Higgins is all man matee

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Higgins is all man matee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Higgins thanks you Dave:-!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14973707
> 
> 
> View attachment 14973709


That's one contented mate..where were was the rest of the gang Snag?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14972547
> 
> 
> View attachment 14972549


Nice to see a sweet new face, and a tail that's a blur.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14973707


D'awwwwwww.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Weather forecast nailed it


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Just one more pic Nala, one more divers watch and doggy pic please????............









Stay safe guys and pups


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> That's one contented mate..where were was the rest of the gang Snag?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Various snoozing sites around the Ponderosa, tucked up safe & warm listening to the weather lashing the windows.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Chillin time


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Time to cuddle with Divna, Jazz and Nina (in background) before going to bed. 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

All I have to say is "Who wants a belly rub?" and my two bolt for "our bed". I'll take credit for training them in their response...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd enjoying his walk this morning.





Charlie chillin'.








Watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Various snoozing sites around the Ponderosa, tucked up safe & warm listening to the weather lashing the windows.


And people ( not on this forum) don't believe that dogs are smart..Will have to wait for more great beach and rock shots if weather is that foul...hope you don't get a call..
Edit..beaten by the weather!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bodhi and Dagaz T2 yesterday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd enjoying his walk this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.that dog is a bloody character..no doubt.
Going to get my son to do a video of my mad pair..chasing.kookas

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd enjoying his walk this morning.


SPROING!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Bodhi and Dagaz T2 yesterday


I may have to come steal that Bodhi.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

urbino said:


> I may have to come steal that Bodhi.


He's a handful. Let me know when you want to come by and get him :-d


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> He's a handful. Let me know when you want to come by and get him :-d


So am I.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Haven't posted here in a really long time but this is me and Blue off for our morning walk. Trying to stay sane during the quarantine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Parsival said:


> Haven't posted here in a really long time but this is me and Blue off for our morning walk. Trying to stay sane during the quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 14979425
> 
> ...


You are out of practice. We need puppy focus


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Noted. Tomorrow I’ll make sure doggo is the focus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Never boring on " Kooka" watch..all the best fellow animal crazies..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chillaxin with the pug


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Tired after a long run. Hope I'm following the rules now lol, now it's doggy and diver. Just put this skx173 on a Barton elite yesterday and it is so comfortable. Great pairing for this hot humid climate.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

As requested by Dave. About to take Poppy for a long walk..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

What the fluff is that???









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Parsival said:


> Tired after a long run. Hope I'm following the rules now lol, now it's doggy and diver. Just put this skx173 on a Barton elite yesterday and it is so comfortable. Great pairing for this hot humid climate.
> 
> View attachment 14982587
> View attachment 14982585
> ...


Bravo! Handsome looking pupper!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

She doesn't love photos









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> As requested by Dave. About to take Poppy for a long walk..


God she has grown well mate!! Won't be me taking a shortcut through your place Knighty !!!
Excellent. .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> She doesn't love photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great colours and socks mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

No, I won't he does not like his picture being taken


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Such a pretty beast, the dog too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14988183


Charlie's been the star, lately.

Nice watch. (This may be the first watch-related remark I've made in this thread.)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice weather today. Darian is really enjoying


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

...and three low riders 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My big baby girl Divna. Big heart made of gold.















Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Nina?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nina?


No, Darian. Nina is on other two pics in background. Nina and Darian can be walked without leash. They don't react if other dogs bark, and know the way home. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Normsky on a very cold & windy run ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No, Darian. Nina is on other two pics in background. Nina and Darian can be walked without leash. They don't react if other dogs bark, and know the way home.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


I see her now - recognise her rump


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Disclaimer!! Absolutely no green tree frogs or dogs harmed in my bad as usual pics...this little bloke jumped on my wife's wrist and Max and Sal...curious..stay well everyone..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Disclaimer!! Absolutely no green tree frogs or dogs harmed in my bad as usual pics...this little bloke jumped on my wife's wrist and Max and Sal...curious..stay well everyone..
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks Knighty..just a laugh for a break...my house is a zoo!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika and time telling









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Disclaimer!! Absolutely no green tree frogs or dogs harmed in my bad as usual pics...this little bloke jumped on my wife's wrist and Max and Sal...curious..stay well everyone..
> Dave


Heh. "Whatizzit, pops?? Can I eat it??"


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> Annika and time telling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tat, what race of dog is she? She is beautiful; kind of sinister looking in a good way.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

It's a bit cold today, so Jazz made himself warm 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> It's a bit cold today, so Jazz made himself warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wrapped him your blanket Noc!!..
Your in for a gold dog collar in heaven mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> You wrapped him your blanket Noc!!..
> Your in for a gold dog collar in heaven mate..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you mate, but it is his blanket 
Bests,
Alun

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Papichulo said:


> Tat, what race of dog is she? She is beautiful; kind of sinister looking in a good way.


That psycho-ness you wisely picked up on is due to her suffering from being a belgian malinois...  she's a driven beast for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> That psycho-ness you wisely picked up on is due to her suffering from being a belgian malinois...  she's a driven beast for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I thought she was a Malinois; thus, a handful.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Play time in the backyard. Tennis ball and wife's jeans are perfect for playing.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

MM300 homage










Chillin' with Bodhi in a nearby empty field. All public facilities such as playgrounds, tennis courts and dog parks have been closed by the city and province with a minimum $750 ticket if caught using them.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

KarmaToBurn said:


> MM300 homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bodhi looks cool! Watch too... 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Play time in the backyard. Tennis ball and wife's jeans are perfect for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoy how accepting your pack is. The little new one just arrived, and already she's in on the fun and games.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> I enjoy how accepting your pack is. The little new one just arrived, and already she's in on the fun and games.


Oh yes, Tordy (we named her after a village where my wife found her) is accepted from all of them, and she is so happy and playful. She's still little bit scared. When we pick her up, she starts to cry and pee little bit. No wonder, considering what she has been through. But with her new brothers and sisters (and us), she will be OK.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hank says hello!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Hank says hello!


Howdy, Hank.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Divna, Leica, Nina and Darian playing during walk. Leica is for the first time off the leash! Prayed that she will come back when I call, and she did!
Forgot to take picture of my watch, but I'm still rocking an SKX...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sunbathing in the morning 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Shifu


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Rojote said:


> Shifu


Truth is, we like watches but we LOVE dogs! Showcase that puppy!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sunbathing in the morning


Divna's gonna have tan lines.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Divna's gonna have tan lines.


Hahaha, she surely do 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Always great pics Snag! Been little bit jealous.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15002993
> 
> 
> View attachment 15003003
> ...


The Awesome foursome!!....agree with Alun amazing pics to "kick' the day off mate..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> The Awesome foursome!!....agree with Alun amazing pics to "kick' the day off mate..


It's been a day of contrasts - sunshine & showers. Same two views 45 minutes apart.








Happy hounds.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15000423
> 
> 
> View attachment 15000425
> ...


Love your photos. I'm sure this has been asked before, but what part of the world are you in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A very tired running boy ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Love your photos. I'm sure this has been asked before, but what part of the world are you in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Old man Franklin says hi........stay safe guys!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gunter & Annika forced into these images and it shows ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Photo bombed..by my gal ...
Run/swim and " ute" time
Stay well guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15006981


My favourite TV show, should make another couple of seasons (and beautiful part of the world BTW).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15006981


Thanks for the map. I was guessing Scotland, so no to far off. Happy walking with the pack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Boris the bastard demanded he make it on this thread and truth be told wherever he is , annika isnt far off... lurking ... waiting to pounce...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Boris the bastard demanded he make it on this thread and truth be told wherever he is , annika isnt far off... lurking ... waiting to pounce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry Boris,nothing personal but when I see you piled up or swatting a ball of string I just don't get the same warm fuzzy want to smile feeling I do when I see dogs romping or doing 90 miles an hour flat out or crashed out from all that fun..


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette and the old man....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday! Hope you are all safe and in good health as well as all of your loved ones.
The old lady is back on her feet, still recovering from her fractured toe, but she is up and willing to go, which is a good sign..
Here is she enjoying some sun with her younger brother. I had the Zodiac on since yesterday.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Boris the bastard demanded he make it on this thread and truth be told wherever he is , annika isnt far off... lurking ... waiting to pounce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! "TF are you doin'??"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

When you tell him he can't ride " shotgun" with you today....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> When you tell him he can't ride " shotgun" with you today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Dang it, dad!"


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

While I work from home, entertainment never lets up:

















Obligatory:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> While I work from home, entertainment never lets up:
> 
> View attachment 15011545
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, you're a man after my own heart. Your hound is beautiful too, and a sock thief I see - just like our Charlie. Dogs, gotta love 'em!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> When you tell him he can't ride " shotgun" with you today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All dog people know how human some of a dogs characteristics are.I often wonder in such a case as not taking them along on an outing,if they have the capacity to understand it's ok or wonder if they did something wrong?


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> All dog people know how human some of a dogs characteristics are.I often wonder in such a case as not taking them along on an outing,if they have the capacity to understand it's ok or wonder if they did something wrong?
> 
> Like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> While I work from home, entertainment never lets up:
> 
> View attachment 15011545
> 
> ...


Nice looking sock mate, although I like the watch better and doggie even more. BTW, are you modding watches by yourself or you're giving them to modder(s)?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful watch, you're a man after my own heart. Your hound is beautiful too, and a sock thief I see - just like our Charlie. Dogs, gotta love 'em!


Dearly departed Dundee had a different style:

















He could kick back with the best of them though:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nice looking sock mate, although I like the watch better and doggie even more. BTW, are you modding watches by yourself or you're giving it to modder(s)?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


I procure the parts and send them to Duarte at NEWW. BTW - if you prefer OEM, I can send you the hands and dial for the one I sent your way. I also have some other other bits you may find useful (coke bezel, sword hands, and an even cleaner dial). Just say the word.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> I procure the parts and send them to Duarte at NEWW. BTW - if you prefer OEM, I can send you the hands and dial for the one I sent your way. I also have some other other bits you may find useful (coke bezel, sword hands, and an even cleaner dial). Just say the word.


Thank you mate, you're too kind. I will wear it as it is for now, although I must confess I'm missing great Seiko lume . I'll let you know if I change my mind. Thanks again!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> All dog people know how human some of a dogs characteristics are.I often wonder in such a case as not taking them along on an outing,if they have the capacity to understand it's ok or wonder if they did something wrong?


I've wondered about that too mate, I'm going to go with the theory they are dissapointed as when they are told they have to stay and guard,it's in a firm quiet voice with a pat on the way out the door...then shut.
However though a rough up and a pat when back home makes everyone's day!!
See you soon mate..
Stay well fellow animal crazies..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

A touching meme ... to remind us how little saying " just one night " means and gladly so









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


So sorry for your lost. R.I.P. Turbo. I know, as probably all members in this thread, how hard it is. I've been there several times. It hurts, but it will be better. You will always have beautiful memories of you and your puppy. Stay well and take care of yourself and your family.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


Can't like your post Jeep, but I feel for you. Stay strong & endure Droog. RIP Turbo.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Brice. Good boy Turbo, RIP


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


 REALLY sorry to hear that Brice!!!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


So sorry...

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all. It’s a tough day 
But so many fond memories with my buddy. 
They really become a true part of our families. He and i were particularly close. 
We lost Roxy last year. It’s weird not having a dog.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you all. It's a tough day
> But so many fond memories with my buddy.
> They really become a true part of our families. He and i were particularly close.
> We lost Roxy last year. It's weird not having a dog.


My condolences. Been there done that several times over the years. One thing I learned that made things easier I never replaced the dog/family member; as you know we cannot. I tried to pick up a different breed; as it made coping with my loss easier. Good luck brother.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> My condolences. Been there done that several times over the years. One thing I learned that made things easier I never replaced the dog/family member; as you know we cannot. I tried to pick up a different breed; as it made coping with my loss easier. Good luck brother.


Thank you very much and a very good point. No dog can ever take his place not should I expect that. I may get a Belgian Malanois or GSD or Malamute next. Though a lab is always a great family choice and shed less 
Thank


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, Jeep99dad. Turbo looks like a wonderful buddy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Condolences JD99.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much and a very good point. No dog can ever take his place not should I expect that. I may get a Belgian Malanois or GSD or Malamute next. Though a lab is always a great family choice and shed less
> Thank


Great pics! I have a GSD / English Mastiff mix and a Yorkie. I have had a GSD pure bread and one other GSD mix. GSDs are great dogs. I do recommend the Belgian Malanois as I was around 4-5 dozen of them over the years; great dogs as long as you train and exercise them. I like them for the fact they were a bit smaller with all the intelligence. Good luck on your quest brother.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...Though a lab is always a great family choice and shed less


I lost my beautiful Mommy last year on December 12. She was my biggest love and vice versa. I was broken, but our other doggies forced me to go on. Especially Divna, our baby lab. She literally took Mommy's place. Always around me, ready to cuddle, and with the most beautiful soul. She loves everyone: dogs, people, known and unknown. Labs are great choice for new family member , but same goes for every other doggie too. Pure breed or unknown mix, all doggies have bigger hearts then most (if not all) humans.
My Mommy and Divna...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


Sorry to hear Brice that Turbo has gone upstairs to Dog heaven.
Always enjoyed seeing him and respect how when on holidays, accommodation had to be dog friendly no matter what.
That alone speaks volumes to me..he had a great and full life I reckon.
Well done mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear Brice , hands down the hardest part of loving these amazing beasts & best friends is their short lives... I'll know If I land in heaven based on If all my dogs come running up to me ... that and the stocked trout elk log cabin but mainly my dogs being there and ready for a few years in a row of fetch and earning pig ears. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


I'm very sorry to hear this my friend. It is heart breaking.
I promise you will start feet better with time. Will be thinking of you and the family

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Terrible news, I so feel for you. The next dog never replace the one you lost but I am sure it will be a wonderful adventure .



Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy Turbo on our last short and slow walk Sunday, he passed last night. My best bud of 14+ years


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the pics and video, put a big smile on my face. A nice cheer-me-up after reading about Turbo's passing.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15018817
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018821
> ...


In such troubled times, this made my day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed the video and pics. Reminder me when my pups chased each other at the beach in Florida every summer.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15018821
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018831


What are the binos for? Whale watching?

Floyd looks like he got caught doing something he shouldn't.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15018817
> 
> 
> View attachment 15018821
> ...


Those lurchers are just super fast, love how their is no " flies " on the little one cutting corners to catch the big strikers.. Thanks Snag!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Those lurchers are just super fast, love how their is no " flies " on the little one cutting corners to catch the big strikers.. Thanks Snag!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I noticed the same thing. Ol' Charlie's learned the value of a shortcut.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> What are the binos for? Whale watching?
> 
> Floyd looks like he got caught doing something he shouldn't.


Whales, seals, birds, boats, aircraft, people, other dogs.

I always have to keep an eye out for other dogs as Charlie's manners ain't the best. He was attacked and hurt a few times as a pupster, so he likes to get his barks in first these days. Not an attractive character trait, but one I manage.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Yeah, I noticed the same thing. Ol' Charlie's learned the value of a shortcut.


Needs must...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@Snaggletooth I love Charlie's enthusiasm! Cutting corners and never give up. Go Charlie, go! 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy Easter to all!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Easter all..top kick off Alun!!
Picture of a watch,but my youngest son was at home after pretty heavy surgery,so I left Max to guard...Jack says he will never do this to Max again..sonething about Scooby Do...hope your all well team Doggy and Diver 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Happy Easter all..top kick off Alun!!
> Picture of a watch,but my youngest son was at home after pretty heavy surgery,so I left Max to guard...Jack says he will never do this to Max again..sonething about Scooby Do...hope your all well team Doggy and Diver
> Dave
> 
> ...


Hope your son will be OK! Sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and your family and doggies Dave!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Happy Easter all..top kick off Alun!!
> Picture of a watch,but my youngest son was at home after pretty heavy surgery,so I left Max to guard...Jack says he will never do this to Max again..sonething about Scooby Do...hope your all well team Doggy and Diver
> Dave
> 
> ...


Nice pics, Dave. Poppy sends her best to your son..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dangerous puppies attacking my wife


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hope your son will be OK! Sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and your family and doggies Dave!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you Alun..you are.a bloody great bloke mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Nice pics, Dave. Poppy sends her best to your son..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'day Knighty, 
Poppy is seriously one if the best examples of her breed that I've seen..i have had 3 shepherd's,. Phenomenal dogs,.but scrub ticks are their kryptonite over here.
She is a.bloody pearler mate 
Dave.. Thanks re Jack..2 forward,then one back but that's a gain of 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Dave, hope your son has a smooth recovery!

Been spending way too much time with Bodhi since being forced to stay home


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Puppy napping


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your son's problems, Dave, but it looks like he's still got his sense of humor, and that goes a long way.

Also, Max makes that hat look good!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15027449


The photographer appears!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

urbino said:


> Sorry to hear about your son's problems, Dave, but it looks like he's still got his sense of humor, and that goes a long way.
> 
> Also, Max makes that hat look good!


Thank you, the Z-pack the doctor prescribed is working. Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> The photographer appears!


'Tis I. Sans beard sadly. The face-fungus had to go to allow PPE to work effectively. I'm assured it will grow back ;-)

Stay well Droogs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As always with a lab, the intentions are honourable.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks all for your best wishes for Jack ,the world is still a small place in many good ways!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A bit of light relief at one of the Dams..running seoerate spray teams due to the virus..no idea yet how we will harvest..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> As always with a lab, the intentions are honourable.


Haha. This is great. We'll need another one at Halloween.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


>


What a smile!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Windy but sunny day, so enjoying walk with puppies









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Windy but sunny day, so enjoying walk with puppies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic Alun, mate I have to say Nina looks really well and comfortable. 
That was one great " save"
Keep it rolling..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@DaveandStu Ha, Nina is more than well! She has some issues with arthritis in left foreleg, but no wonder in her age (she's 16!). She likes to eat, and gained around 8 pounds, but we thought we will not put her on diet 'cos she probably doesn't have to much time, so she should enjoy her remaining time in this world. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Snow dog is wondering where all the snow went...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I am in New Mexico and I woke up to it snowing


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15030113


I can only assume they're talking to each other through an opening under there, like 2 kids at opposite ends of a culvert.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> I can only assume they're talking to each other through an opening under there, like 2 kids at opposite ends of a culvert.


Wabbits.


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Firecrow911 said:


> Snow dog is wondering where all the snow went...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dog and watch!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wabbits.


Also a good reason.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

(double post)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit like a pubfight today..cant do a "Snag"video but this is how it played out
Stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15035527


How did you get Floyd and Poppy to pretend to be bookends?


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Maggie, my 7 year old St Bernard, snoozing with my '99 SMP 300


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> How did you get Floyd and Poppy to pretend to be bookends?


The usual - bribery.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Cuddling with the young one, the vintage diver on the wrist









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The SUN came out yesterday ;-)








Poppy-Lady taking in the view.








Scoping for wabbits.








Poppy & Charles.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy-Lady taking in the view.
> View attachment 15044091


Great photos as usual! What kind of pup is Poppy?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Great photos as usual! What kind of pup is Poppy?


Lurcher.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys, hope all is well with u and ur pups....Not technically a Diver, but the trusty Rangeman has 200m WR, and likely to get wet as any of my "divers".......

.......and my Kilo girl.......American Akita, blowing her coat, hence the extra fluffiness!

She is keeping me sane right now, with regular walks allowing me to decompress- I am "essential", so have been working solid since the pandemic, and the "break" every morning and evening with the pup is my therapy!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly stealing the comfy chair as usual:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Hey guys, hope all is well with u and ur pups....Not technically a Diver, but the trusty Rangeman has 200m WR, and likely to get wet as any of my "divers".......
> 
> .......and my Kilo girl.......American Akita, blowing her coat, hence the extra fluffiness!
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work, and take care of yourself too.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Lotsa great pics since I last checked in. You go, dog owners.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy looking more like a grey hound..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Poppy looking more like a grey hound..


Maybe she wants to hang out with Snaggle's lurchers.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Double post o|

Here's a bonus Bodhi for the error


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

urbino said:


> Maybe she wants to hang out with Snaggle's lurchers.


Yes, she'd have soooo much fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Maybe she wants to hang out with Snaggle's lurchers.


Someone call?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Double post o|
> 
> Here's a bonus Bodhi for the error


Bloody hell Bodhi has crakkin ears..he looks super tuned in..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Part of the gang taking a nap in the sun. Not a diver, but 200M WR...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Part of the gang taking a nap in the sun. Not a diver, but 200M WR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like they are loving the sunny day Alun..
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> They look like they are loving the sunny day Alun..
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I love it too 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell Bodhi has crakkin ears..he looks super tuned in..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


His ears were floppy as a puppy. His parents' ears were also down but Bodhi's popped up at around 7 months. He's been on alert ever since.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sleepy


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Some sun bathing here as well!.
And I've got a modded TC with a BSHT 10th anniversary dial









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sasha spotted the camera and took off, but I got this one:









Molly working out on the treadmill:


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kamonjj said:


>


Such a beautiful face. The hound - watch ain't bad either though ;-)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kamonjj said:


>


"Did someone say 'bacon'?"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> His ears were floppy as a puppy. His parents' ears were also down but Bodhi's popped up at around 7 months. He's been on alert ever since.


D'awwwwwww.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Karma, I've been meaning to ask, is Bodhi a purebred something or other, or a good ol' mutt? If it's a breed, I don't think I've seen it before, but his markings are so regular and tidy, he doesn't really look like a mutt, either.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

urbino said:


> Karma, I've been meaning to ask, is Bodhi a purebred something or other, or a good ol' mutt? If it's a breed, I don't think I've seen it before, but his markings are so regular and tidy, he doesn't really look like a mutt, either.


He's a mutt. His mother was a Border Collie/German Shepherd and we were told his father was an Australian Cattle dog but he looked just like a giant Dingo so who knows what he was.

Today with he SUN and out for an exploratory walk of the nearby ravines.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> He's a mutt. His mother was a Border Collie/German Shepherd and we were told his father was an Australian Cattle dog but he looked just like a giant Dingo so who knows what he was.
> 
> Today with he SUN and out for an exploratory walk of the nearby ravines.


Great looking watch & great looking dog. Buoy's got attitude.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

KarmaToBurn said:


> He's a mutt. His mother was a Border Collie/German Shepherd and we were told his father was an Australian Cattle dog but he looked just like a giant Dingo so who knows what he was.
> 
> Today with he SUN and out for an exploratory walk of the nearby ravines.


Mutt or not, he's very handsome boy!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> He's a mutt. His mother was a Border Collie/German Shepherd and we were told his father was an Australian Cattle dog but he looked just like a giant Dingo so who knows what he was.
> 
> Today with he SUN and out for an exploratory walk of the nearby ravines.


I can see that mix of breeds in him for sure oftena lot of " crosses" don't work imho.
In his case Bodhi, looks like he picked up most of the best points of those breeds and does definitely show them...he looks like a bloody great rogue and wag to me...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Last night of the latest 72 hour lockdown at work tonight. 








SWMBO has been walking the hounds in my absence.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Last night of the latest 72 hour lockdown at work tonight.
> View attachment 15054469
> 
> 
> ...


Your also wearing our "Aussie safety boots" Snag

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Your also wearing our "*Aussie safety boots*" Snag
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Luvvit D&S. I believe you also call them 'thongs'. Means something vere different here - don't nobody need to be seeing me in one of those :-0


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Luvvit D&S. I believe you also call them 'thongs'. Means something vere different here - don't nobody need to be seeing me in one of those :-0


So funny Snag..back in my day we used to call them " double pluggas" if you had the flash strong ones...
I tell my sons " you've got your pluggas on mate..they tell me I'm a dinosaur..
Keep the vigilance up mate....
Dave

Pic of Max couch surfing.. wearing my safety boots
View attachment 15054577


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A couple of hours to go.








Hometime.
















Whatev's Dad.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor action shot...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> Poor action shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture makes him look thin. Not very accurate. He checks in at 85lb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Calm in the universe! And I have this vostok on the wrist









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A couple of hours to go.
> View attachment 15056475
> 
> 
> ...


Snag, first pic with your gal on beach...is that a castle way way back in the pic?
Some long beach walks around tides up there?
Do they graze or farm at All?
Sal knackered huge run early this morning chasing grunters around the orchard..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Snag, first pic with your gal on beach...is that a castle way way back in the pic?
> Some long beach walks around tides up there?
> Do they graze or farm at All?
> Sal knackered huge run early this morning chasing grunters around the orchard..
> ...


Hi Dave. That building is the farmhouse of the family who own the beach. The Father was tragically killed in an accident back in 2014. Two of his daughters took the farm on and are very forward thinking. Their Grandfather is on hand and helps out a lot, but credit where credit's due, they are going great guns. Been featured on TV and won some awards.

https://www.tasteofshetland.com/producers/bigton-farm

Wonderful walks around here, just have to watch the dogs don't upset the sheep, esp. at this time of year - lambing. They farm sheep & cattle mainly, and also grow some arable to feed the cattle. Not much land here is suitable for growing so they're lucky I guess. Most of Shetland is used for crofting - small scale sheep farming, not much money in it.

Poppy's got a limp so resting her for a bit, the rest of the rabble will be out with me in about an hour.

Take care of you & yours Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hi Dave. That building is the farmhouse of the family who own the beach. The Father was tragically killed in an accident back in 2014. Two of his daughters took the farm on and are very forward thinking. Their Grandfather is on hand and helps out a lot, but credit where credit's due, they are going great guns. Been featured on TV and won some awards.
> 
> https://www.tasteofshetland.com/producers/bigton-farm
> 
> ...


Sad turn for the family to lose I would believe a strong force in their world.
My first trade was a butcher when School asked me to " move on" at 14. So I personally applaud their value adding,we do all our own here too..
I'd reckon they would like having you close by mate.
As I reckon you'd be very able...
Love all the owners pics,but your posts always give a lift.
Max crashed out with Sal earlier..all the best Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Loony time 
















Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy hounds at play Alun, keep up the good work fella 



NocturnalWatch said:


> Loony time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy hounds at play Alun, keep up the good work fella


Will do Snagg, will do 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunset last night.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Loony time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New pup is right at home.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> New pup is right at home.


Yep, she's great, very playful, especially with Leica and Swing (one of Dachshunds).

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Caught Sasha again, but as you can see, as soon as she spots a camera, she runs for cover:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Loony time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell Alun, top stuff mate..reminds me of my kids..buy them a toy and they'd lose interest! Give them a old cardboard box and a saucepan and ladle and they were set!! The little daschund is a clever lad...
Best way ..no second best way to kick off the day,with the D&D crew!!
Going to get shirts printed, 
between all of us we should get a pearler of a logo

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Going to get shirts printed,
> between all of us we should get a pearler of a logo


|>|> a couple of possibilities hahahah...Still can't come up with the right name though..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A logo would be fun. 

How about a silhouette of a dog heads (my bias says retriever) in profile looking right and on the left side half a classic diver dial.

If I had photoshop or art skills I would try. But I don't.

It will be fun to see what people come up with, whether silly or serious


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> |>|> a couple of possibilities hahahah...Still can't come up with the right name though..


I knew you'd be up for it 8!!
Good start mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> A logo would be fun.
> 
> How about a silhouette of a dog heads (my bias says retriever) in profile looking right and on the left side half a classic diver dial.
> 
> ...


Ha Boaty!! You and Snag are the probably the chosen ones...i only have a single vote..this shirt will be Killa!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A sea serpent with multiple dogs breeds as heads..
Doggy hippocampus...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Motley Undertrained Feline Frighteners - The MUFF Divers.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Motley Undertrained Feline Frighteners - The MUFF Divers.
> 
> I'll get my coat...
> View attachment 15061359


And then there were four?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I would be all over such T-shirt! Couple of them in different colors and sizes - for me and doggies 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dog Watchers. Or Dog Crazies (courtesy of Dave).

Whatever or however they turn out, sign me up for a couple!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Dog Watchers. Or Dog Crazies (courtesy of Dave).
> 
> Whatever or however they turn out, sign me up for a couple!


It's going to be a bloody pearler ...this is getting off the ground!!...best LE out there

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> And then there were four?


There are four.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins says he's in for some stylin' shirts.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins says he's in for some stylin' shirts.
> 
> View attachment 15062453


Just look at him. He can barely contain his excitement.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

urbino said:


> Just look at him. He can barely contain his excitement.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy just back from a lockdown walk..


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

urbino said:


> Just look at him. He can barely contain his excitement.


He's going with his pensive look there.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy just back from a lockdown walk..


Is that your chair she is lying down in front of Knighty?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Motley Undertrained Feline Frighteners - The MUFF Divers.
> 
> I'll get my coat...
> View attachment 15061359


All your mates need to be issued snorkels!...The others can give Floyd a hand to put his on!! all the best in jest Snag!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins says he's in for some stylin' shirts.
> 
> View attachment 15062453


God i love Higgins Paul..he's a bloody great sport..


----------



## fredrikfencke (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's a shaggy looking Billy and my Citizen Promaster Automatic. I don't really have any fitting outdoor pictures, unfortunately. This is usually the time of year when I take him to the beach - before they properly open up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I threw the logo idea out to the design committee...










The artist may be a bit breed biased but seems a good attempt












And a watch...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I threw the logo idea out to the design committee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His red nose can be the crown....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I threw the logo idea out to the design committee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to bring " Koa " on board as she has a good eye for detail ...not limited to Easter Eggs..this shirt will be hatched!!
Top stuff Boaty...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I threw the logo idea out to the design committee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cool. The guys here approve 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Mad Max wouldn't look at the camera because he thought I was hiding treat in my hand.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I threw the logo idea out to the design committee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine what she could do with opposable thumbs!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals no lady 
...sometimes. Have thrown my youngest son Jack on to a design for all to review and comment..
Have a good one fellow animal crazies..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Is that your chair she is lying down in front of Knighty?


Yea. As she approaches the age of 2, I've noticed her becoming more calm. She also follows me everywhere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Yea. As she approaches the age of 2, I've noticed her becoming more calm. She also follows me everywhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so positive Knighty..
Really solid mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Yema and Louis - fun in the sun


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15064715
> 
> 
> View attachment 15064723
> ...


Ostriches Snag? You have them too? 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Same Dog...new Watch.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

The old man and the Raven









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Doggie... diver










Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

The indices on the Skin Diver are the same color as my Golden...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My pan am got a visitor









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15035261


You fudged-up the focus.....AGAIN.
🐕

Bob


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15069153


That looks so good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't think she gets it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

RLC said:


> Diesels said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15035261
> ...


Haha. I don't have the camera or skills as others.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina is in focus today


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Good to see Nina!



NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina is in focus today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I don't think she gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking a "tad " relaxed Ben!! The young cyclone must be asleep mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A rare moment of quiet










The cyclone has taken a real interest in the poor old hound since we have been locked in the house. I don't know how much the dog is enjoying the added attention though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Everyone is sleeping except me.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Louis and unfocused Squale Blandford dual crown Supermatic


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Funny, rugged, tufted Tordy. She's so cute 















Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Upside down Rock (namely Rocco for frens), and g-shock m5610


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> A rare moment of quiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd give this 2 likes if I could.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal..plus my son's " bluey"..keen to get on the run...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal..plus my son's " bluey"..keen to get on the run...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You give 'em a great life Dave - dog heaven I reckon.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15075609
> 
> 
> View attachment 15075613
> ...


Your pics are always great but today they seem ultra excellent. Love the bell diver too


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Funny, rugged, tufted Tordy. She's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks great!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Your pics are always great but today they seem ultra excellent. Love the bell diver too


Thank you. Coming from you that is praise indeed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you. Coming from you that is praise indeed.


Edit - I find Scurfas tricky to photograph due to the domed sapphire.









Now dogs on the other hand...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> You give 'em a great life Dave - dog heaven I reckon.


Thanks Snag, I know everyone here loves and does as much as they are able too with their dogs.
Having dogs with me at all times is probably the only reason I continue to farm and run the boats second...
Hard at work now!!


----------



## hi_beat (Oct 5, 2019)

My loyal hound and my modded cali dial SKX









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Good morning from London


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## hi_beat (Oct 5, 2019)

great looking dog and impressed that your heart rate is only 43 after a brisk walk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

My baby girl #RubblesTheWonderDog 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15081955
> 
> 
> View attachment 15081963
> ...


Must be especially windy today. Everybody's ears are flapped open.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Must be especially windy today. Everybody's ears are flapped open.


Wind is one element we normally have an abundance of!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## horolo_gy (Mar 27, 2019)

Walking around today.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Same backdrop again!!
Stay safe guys..Max and Sal in their " 2nd home "
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Another fine day in the north.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Another fine day in the north.
> View attachment 15087423
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos and landscape!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

More doggy than diver...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sugman said:


> More doggy than diver...
> 
> View attachment 15090353
> 
> View attachment 15090379


And in this thread that's just fine!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

And sometimes things don't go as planned.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Last from me for a few days. Off into lockdown at work till Thursday.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Last from me for a few days. Off into lockdown at work till Thursday.
> View attachment 15091147
> 
> 
> View attachment 15091151


Stay safe and well Snag!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Stay safe and well Snag!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


You too Alun


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The blur is supposed to be a CWC


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, a quick " barny".in the mud..then tug o war...
Top day fellow dog maniacs
Dave


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The mutt and the Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> The mutt and the Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' pupper.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No dogs for me until p.m. today, but I did manage to muzzle my Winchy if that counts?!


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

This good boy deserved two walks yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lockdown nearly done.








Hometime.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lockdown nearly done.
> View attachment 15099633
> 
> 
> ...


Simply gorgeous pics Snag!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ball Hydrocarbon.......pre and post walk Kilo girl.....

Sleepy pup at 630am!








Waiting for breakfast


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

urbino said:


> Good lookin' pupper.


She fantastic ty

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Parsival said:


> View attachment 15099561
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And looks darned happy about it.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Your watch is bigger than your dog!



Diesels said:


> View attachment 15098705
> View attachment 15098709


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Your watch is bigger than your dog!



Diesels said:


> View attachment 15098705
> View attachment 15098709


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max sat this chase out..Sal is let's say a bit like " Floyd" her VNE way below his though...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Bustov said:


> Your watch is bigger than your dog!


Just about!..... haha


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

My wife and this dog think I'm crazy. haha


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max sat this chase out..Sal is let's say a bit like " Floyd" her VNE way below his though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice and green there mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Max sat this chase out..Sal is let's say a bit like " Floyd" her VNE way below his though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it John Deere you are driving Dave? Can't get color right, but looks like one. Mac and Sal looks great !

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Working in front of the house with wife, so doggies are watching us from other side of the fence.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Aaannnd, dinner time 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a diver today, with my Ball Trainmaster 60 seconds.........and Kilo waiting for Mrs Maddog to finish preparing the sardines for the morning breakfast.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not a diver today, with my Ball Trainmaster 60 seconds.........and Kilo waiting for Mrs Maddog to finish preparing the sardines for the morning breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 15102595


Bon appetite Kilo!  And to you and Mrs Maddog too! 
Nice Ball BTW, I'm eyeballing Marvelight III for June, just can't decide between gray and blue dial. What do you think?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a diver here as well, but a cool watch, I think. Benrus Vietnam era restored.
And the young pup has been waking up so early lately!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

WUS Amphibia project










Bodhi trying to get some rest while I bother him for a photo


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

My boy Ramsey!! First with my Doxa and second rocking a 5mm 24 inch talon chain and large Sancte Michael pendant from Steel Flame.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Aaannnd, dinner time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did a neighborhood stray wander in? Looks like more than usual gathered around.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Did a neighborhood stray wander in? Looks like more than usual gathered around.


Haha, no. Infact, you see only 6 of them, and we have 9 doggies. 3 have already eaten.
It's impossible to capture all of them at once in one picture.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Noc.....Ball make a super watch, well priced and ttubes are hard to go back from!

As to the Marv and colours......the grey is ok, and not to be sniffed at, but the blue is sooooooooo smooth and the sunburst dial is crazy......with blue ttubes indices, green tubes in the hands, a sweet bracelet and a pretty much perfect 40mm case, I'd happily drop my own coin on that one!

Happy shopping!



NocturnalWatch said:


> Bon appetite Kilo!  And to you and Mrs Maddog too!
> Nice Ball BTW, I'm eyeballing Marvelight III for June, just can't decide between gray and blue dial. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Raym0016 said:


> My boy Ramsey!! First with my Doxa and second rocking a 5mm 24 inch talon chain and large Sancte Michael pendant from Steel Flame.


STUDDD!!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Noc.....Ball make a super watch, well priced and ttubes are hard to go back from!
> 
> As to the Marv and colours......the grey is ok, and not to be sniffed at, but the blue is sooooooooo smooth and the sunburst dial is crazy......with blue ttubes indices, green tubes in the hands, a sweet bracelet and a pretty much perfect 40mm case, I'd happily drop my own coin on that one!
> 
> Happy shopping!


I agree. Watched couple of YT videos of each color, several times each one (this evening too), and also think that blue is nicer and more eye catching. So, blue it is (errr, will be).

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Is it John Deere you are driving Dave? Can't get color right, but looks like one. Mac and Sal looks great !
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Hi Alun, yes mate correct 
John Deere 6320 pulling a 3500 supa flo... we have used JD for decades 
Great machines
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Alun, yes mate correct
> John Deere 6320 pulling a 3500 supa flo... we have used JD for decades
> Great machines
> All the best mate
> ...


I thought it's 6000 series, but hard to tell from that picture. I worked for 19 years as a product manager for John Deere importer and dealer in Croatia. Really good machines.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I thought it's 6000 series, but hard to tell from that picture. I worked for 19 years as a product manager for John Deere importer and dealer in Croatia. Really good machines.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


I used to be interested in tractors, but not so much these days.

Now I'm an ex-tractor fan...








I'll get my coat...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jazz









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great pic of Jazz. Daschies are great companions. Used to walk w/ a Daschie owner (when I had my Springer). Ruby loved Colby (springer) and would roughhouse w/ him, he'd fall down and let her jump and climb all over him. Then he'd run into the grass and she'd try to follow, all I could see was her tail, tracking him. He would hide than pounce on her and start the game all over. Thanks for sharing Jazz, brought back a fond memory.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great pic of Jazz. Daschies are great companions. Used to walk w/ a Daschie owner (when I had my Springer). Ruby loved Colby (springer) and would roughhouse w/ him, he'd fall down and let her jump and climb all over him. Then he'd run into the grass and she'd try to follow, all I could see was her tail, tracking him. He would hide than pounce on her and start the game all over. Thanks for sharing Jazz, brought back a fond memory.


Glad to bring a smile to your face. Jazz has a brother, Swing. Bought are very playful and like to cuddle. My wifey and I use to say that we have two cats in doggie bodies  Really loving doggies.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

Roger and "his" Grand Seiko!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

claudioange said:


> Roger and "his" Grand Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Bernies. I've often thought I'd like to get a Swissy, but don't really have any business doing so. I just think they're great looking dogs and would fare better in my climate than the longhaired Bernie. If/When I get another dog, it'll be from the pound or ASPCA or whatever.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

claudioange said:


> Roger and "his" Grand Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close likeness to my dearly departed Dundee (avatar). Makes me want to give him a big hug!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

It started out nice enough. 
















Snow showers spoiled things a little.
















The watch.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Sunday from Poppy


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Using the Ball to time the BBQ cleaning, while the pup sleeps off her morning romp....finally persuaded her to move into the shade!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Happy Sunday from Poppy


You read people's future in that thing? ;-)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> You read people's future in that thing? ;-)


No, Poppy does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> No, Poppy does
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much for this week's Lottery Nºs Poppy?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

My daughter's dog... Roxy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning..Max seeing all being packed up to go out in the scrub..he got left behind to guard yesterday.
Check his eyes,when I said your going too!!
Have a top day all fellow animal crazies..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Good afternoon from London


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning..Max seeing all being packed up to go out in the scrub..he got left behind to guard yesterday.
> Check his eyes,when I said your going too!!
> Have a top day all fellow animal crazies..
> 
> ...


That's great Dave.......know exactly what you're talking about. Hank is coming along great and minds me during the day like a champ but when my son comes in he is so excited to see his guy.

Our little fella Franklin (****zu/Yorke) is starting to slow down a bit and we're considering a new friend. We want a "full size" smart canine. German Shepard is top on the list but we are open to other breeds. Any recommendations?

Cheers!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

We have a 9 yr old Yorkie; damn he is stubborn. We also have and recommend a German Shepherd English Mastiff mix who was the runt of the litter and stayed small at only 80lbs. I will post a pic later.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chilling with lockdown struggles..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket AWOL today - under the Vet getting a "stonking" heart murmur checked out.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Fingers are crossed for Sprocket. The team looks dejected without him.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15117643
> 
> 
> View attachment 15117645
> ...


Good luck at the vets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15117643
> 
> 
> View attachment 15117645
> ...


Good luck Sprocket! Let us know how it went Snag.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Finished with lawn mowing in the backyard and in front of the house, Divna got her ball fetching and is little bit tired, Tordy and Swing are playing and wrestling. Work-watch on the wrist...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Good luck Sprocket! Let us know how it went Snag.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Definite heart murmur, in its early stages so no effect on lungs or other systems. Yet.

Sprocket himself is firing on all cylinders though, and still a terror to the local bunny population. Wouldn't know there was anything wrong if you couldn't hear his heart beating of an evening!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Definite heart murmur, in its early stages so no effect on lungs or other systems. Yet.
> 
> Sprocket himself is firing on all cylinders though, and still a terror to the local bunny population. Wouldn't know there was anything wrong if you couldn't hear his heart beating of an evening!


Good to hear that he's going full speed. Hopefully he will be with you (and us) for many upcoming years!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Sucky girl-dog, the princess... woke up to her curled up on the bed this morning...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Best toy in the world. Stolen towel (and boots, pants, etc.)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Best toy in the world. Stolen towel (and boots, pants, etc.)


Haha. In that second one, it looks like Leica and Tordy figured out Divna's got too much lead in her britches to play tug-of-war with.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Haha. In that second one, it looks like Leica and Tordy figured out Divna's got too much lead in her britches to play tug-of-war with.


Haha, yeah. They really bring a smile to my face. Such a joy to have them and see how they play. You must love them!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> That's great Dave.......know exactly what you're talking about. Hank is coming along great and minds me during the day like a champ but when my son comes in he is so excited to see his guy.
> 
> Our little fella Franklin (****zu/Yorke) is starting to slow down a bit and we're considering a new friend. We want a "full size" smart canine. German Shepard is top on the list but we are open to other breeds. Any recommendations?
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Jason,
Franklin is starting to slow down a bit now, Ive really loved the German Shepherds we have had in the past however in our part of Australia paralysis ticks or "scrub ticks" just are a dead set killer for these breeds and though we dose regularly it was imho cruel to keep them going as good as they were. So if you take Knighty's POPPY for example..love that name for a dog that will defend like a axe wielding mother btw and is a super intelligent beast. 
You could not go wrong with a well disciplined Shepherd that "Franklin" could adopt for a while, bringing the new breed in for the old guy that will remain loved may be good for him. 
Just be wary of how long Franklin has to roll through his days mate.
So many beautiful breeds and cross breeds and good old mongrels to pick from..(thank god we all love and use our best mates for different duties)
A lot of guys have had a bit of "Aussie" in their dogs across your way and they last a long time and are very loyal..breeds such as in PURE Kelpie,Blue Heeler,Red Heeler and Stumpy Tail in both were bred to run all day and take a kick from stock and keep going. 
They need a hell of a lot of running or activity or become very defensive and prone to becoming "single person dogs" if not closely guided.
My only other choice if you choose to review are dogs that arent the normal..Airedale's can be beauties and will have traits you will embrace. Some of the Staffordshire may suit if you wish a smaller full size "pocket rocket"....
So i have to say mate, that for you i believe your choice in a Pure bred German Shepherd if you are able to spend the time is a solid choice.
But like a loaded shot gun if not trained correctly..I love all breeds and can see why owners choose and thank god they do..Look at Bob's bloody diving machine and Snags "lear Jets" and "ground crew.
I reckon Alun and his Gal cover the "misfits and mayhem" category..
All the other dogs used over here,are for more hunting purpose and dont integrate like the better known breeds with high intelligenge.
Ive never owned a Doberman so cant comment, but have been put over a fence by one and his Rotweiler mate!!!
All the best mate....and no offense to fellow animal crazies re breed choice as ive just gone soft and let my dogs inside in my old age!!!
Dave

Ive got a PM going to you mate soon..all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy chilling with lockdown struggles..


Ha Knighty!! she looks quite in the "zone" mate..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15117643
> 
> 
> View attachment 15117645
> ...


Hope he gets it settled Snag..Dave


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The little devil is protecting his sleeping older sister!
I'm wearing a Seiko 5 today, not a diver but at least has a bezel 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Technically Waffles belongs to our friends, but he's too handsome not to post.










He also stole my Aviators at one point










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Knighty!! she looks quite in the "zone" mate..


Cheers Dave. Poppy is really developing now. Nearly an adult and clings to me like a clingy thing 

She really has taken to guarding the house now. She even barks at birds in the garden 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Cheers Dave. Poppy is really developing now. Nearly an adult and clings to me like a clingy thing
> 
> She really has taken to guarding the house now. She even barks at birds in the garden
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is ears up and has the "eye" Knighty, thoroughly enjoyed you sharing her from pup to now mate!
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ProjectQuattro said:


> Technically Waffles belongs to our friends, but he's too handsome not to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should let him keep them. They look better on him.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We visited a dog shelter today to help them walk a few dogs. They currently have about 180 dogs in the shelter, and without people coming to walk the dogs it would be impossible for all the doggies to go for a walk. So, from time to time we also go there to help. Forgot to take a picture of my watch, but wearing a G-Shock today.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

urbino said:


> You should let him keep them. They look better on him.


I have no counter-argument, you're absolutely right. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We visited a dog shelter today to help them walk a few dogs. They currently have about 180 dogs in the shelter, and without people coming to walk the dogs it would be impossible for all the doggies to go for a walk. So, from time to time we also go there to help.
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


You're good people, Noc. You might even be a good dog.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> You're good people, Noc. You might even be a good dog.


Thank you mate. Who knows, maybe 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We visited a dog shelter today to help them walk a few dogs. They currently have about 180 dogs in the shelter, and without people coming to walk the dogs it would be impossible for all the doggies to go for a walk. So, from time to time we also go there to help. Forgot to take a picture of my watch, but wearing a G-Shock today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alun you and your girl, really do walk the walk mate..
I reckon you both will get gold collars upstairs..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yup. What Dave said.









Daisy agrees too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. What Dave said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Daisy is on a " break" from the little cyclone!!...catch up soon Ben

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Higgins showing off his Arnie


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins showing off his Arnie
> 
> View attachment 15134425
> 
> ...


Higgins is a bloody great sport Paul!! Your lucky he " puts" up with you mate
All the best in jest

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Paul Ramon said:


> Higgins showing off his Arnie
> 
> View attachment 15134425
> 
> ...


Higgins looks so cool and patient! I wonder how can I make my doggies to pose like that? No way I think 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Higgins is a bloody great sport Paul!! Your lucky he " puts" up with you mate
> All the best in jest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You're right Dave. He puts up with me, but he does get his pick of the watches ;-)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Higgins looks so cool and patient! I wonder how can I make my doggies to pose like that? No way I think
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


If all else fails Alun, bribe them :-!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome scamps! /\/\/\


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chill in the garden


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Poppy enjoying a nice stick? Doesn't look like rawhide.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Poppy enjoying a nice stick? Doesn't look like rawhide.


Yea, stick chewer extraordinaire..and very naughty hence the lead attachment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Yea, stick chewer extraordinaire..and very naughty hence the lead attachment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So she tests YOUR boundaries by testing her boundaries.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gunter watching movies ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Checking my Vostok Amphibian . Time for Normsky's run ... ;-)


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room» & Normsky


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy waiting for food time


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big night for Max and Sal..my son's are worried that I've had a head knock as I've let my 2 mates in the farmhouse...stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Big night for Max and Sal..my son's are worried that I've had a head knock as I've let my 2 mates in the farmhouse...stay well all
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


When you say "head knock", you mean your motor is knocking??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Papichulo said:


> When you say "head knock", you mean your motor is knocking??


Ha ...no mate its Aussie slang for " going mad" from to many skull contacts by other skulls .....or hits to my own head...
But I've got a few " donks" that have a knock cause my bloody staff don't check or use properly....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha ...no mate its Aussie slang for " going mad" from to many skull contacts by other skulls .....or hits to my own head...
> But I've got a few " donks" that have a knock cause my bloody staff don't check or use properly....
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was something like that... You made me chuckle


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. Hope you're all staying safe and healthy.

Finally getting some hot weather here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Hey everyone. Hope you're all staying safe and healthy.
> 
> Finally getting some hot weather here.


He's looking sharp and happy out there mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15148521
> 
> 
> View attachment 15148525


Snag...where's all the other Wag's?...sprocket all good?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Starting out like a kids game,before the inevitable........top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Mrs Moroz, Sam and Apple Watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Snag...where's all the other Wag's?...sprocket all good?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


They were spread out around the house, snoozing in various spots. I just happened to be sat with Poppy when she posed for the camera ;-)

Sprockie's going great guns thanks.

It was a cold, wet & windy walk yesterday.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> They were spread out around the house, snoozing in various spots. I just happened to be sat with Poppy when she posed for the camera ;-)
> 
> Sprockie's going great guns thanks.
> 
> ...


Snag..you aren't allowed to just post one dog pic mate without the clan and the scenery...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Windy and rainy day, so doggies want come out. Seems they like to be where is dry and warm  Rest of the gang is in their beds sleeping.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After the morning rain, the sun shone in the afternoon. And so, went for a walk with the doggies. Result: greetings from emergency room. Didn't get a chance to take pics of doggies or diver.








Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> After the morning rain, the sun shone in the afternoon. And so, went for a walk with the doggies. Result: greetings from emergency room. Didn't get a chance to take pics of doggies or diver.
> View attachment 15152063
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Yikes! What happened, Noc? Everybody okay?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Yikes! What happened, Noc? Everybody okay?


Divna jerked the leash abruptly, and at the same time Leica tangled leash around my legs. I fell like a flat board with my left ribs on a clenched fist. The result is a scratched left elbow, a bruised left knee and - a cracked left rib. No doggie walks for me for the next couple of days at least, or even weeks. Just rest, cold compresses and painkillers. Could be worse...
Edit: picture of a diver from couch in the living room

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Divna jerked the leash abruptly, and at the same time Leica tangled leash around my legs. I fell like a flat board with my left ribs on a clenched fist. The result is a scratched left elbow, a bruised left knee and - a cracked left rib. No doggie walks for me for the next couple of days at least, or even weeks. Just rest, cold compresses and painkillers. Could be worse...
> Edit: picture of a diver from couch in the living room
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


You know,there is something wrong in the universe when a guy like you has something like this happen...Take care & get well soon...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Get well soon Noc. 

I'm sure you will have lots of supportive company while you recover.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Divna jerked the leash abruptly, and at the same time Leica tangled leash around my legs. I fell like a flat board with my left ribs on a clenched fist. The result is a scratched left elbow, a bruised left knee and - a cracked left rib. No doggie walks for me for the next couple of days at least, or even weeks. Just rest, cold compresses and painkillers. Could be worse...
> Edit: picture of a diver from couch in the living room
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Ouch! That sounds painful! Very sorry to hear that.
I hope you get well soon

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Divna jerked the leash abruptly, and at the same time Leica tangled leash around my legs. I fell like a flat board with my left ribs on a clenched fist. The result is a scratched left elbow, a bruised left knee and - a cracked left rib. No doggie walks for me for the next couple of days at least, or even weeks. Just rest, cold compresses and painkillers. Could be worse...
> Edit: picture of a diver from couch in the living room
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Alun, only you mate would get that dog injury!!..thats a few more notches on your gold collar my friend..
Get better soon, plus any money says one of the horde has already jumped on your cracked rib
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks guys! It will past. It's just painful. Can't breathe deep, and will try to not coug, sneeze or laugh, no sudden movements, as it cause pain, and sleep only on the back in raised position. And yes, I'll have best company  
Cheers guys and stay safe and well!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks guys! It will past. It's just painful. Can't breathe deep, and try to not coughing, sneezing or laughing, no sudden movement, as it cause pain, and sleeping only on the back in raised position. And yes, I'll have best company
> Cheers guys and stay safe and well!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Best wishes Alun, get well soon 


NocturnalWatch said:


> Divna jerked the leash abruptly, and at the same time Leica tangled leash around my legs. I fell like a flat board with my left ribs on a clenched fist. The result is a scratched left elbow, a bruised left knee and - a cracked left rib. No doggie walks for me for the next couple of days at least, or even weeks. Just rest, cold compresses and painkillers. Could be worse...
> Edit: picture of a diver from couch in the living room
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Best wishes Alun, get well soon


Thank you Snag!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Divna jerked the leash abruptly, and at the same time Leica tangled leash around my legs. I fell like a flat board with my left ribs on a clenched fist. The result is a scratched left elbow, a bruised left knee and - a cracked left rib. No doggie walks for me for the next couple of days at least, or even weeks. Just rest, cold compresses and painkillers. Could be worse...
> Edit: picture of a diver from couch in the living room
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Hope you sacrifice that rib for your watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

KOB. said:


> Hope you sacrifice that rib for your watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, no need for that. Wore a G-Shock . Put a diver after I came home from ER.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket was AWOL for most of the walk chasing wabbits, so here's one of him after the event.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks guys! It will past. It's just painful. Can't breathe deep, and try to not coughing, sneezing or laughing, no sudden movement, as it cause pain, and sleeping only on the back in raised position. And yes, I'll have best company
> Cheers guys and stay safe and well!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Ouch. I actually just got healed up from a couple of cracked ribs, believe it or not, so I know exactly what you're going through. A cough was how I cracked mine in the first place, so I was in for a rough go for a while. Ribs take forever to finally heal, sorry to say.

I'm sure Divna will make it up to you, somehow.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Ouch. I actually just got healed up from a couple of cracked ribs, believe it or not, so I know exactly what you're going through. A cough was how I cracked mine in the first place, so I was in for a rough go for a while. Ribs take forever to finally heal, sorry to say.
> 
> I'm sure Divna will make it up to you, somehow.


Sorry to hear that. BTW, how do you crack ribs just by coughing? That's so weird and unusual. Covid-19 or something less dangerous?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sorry to hear that. BTW, how do you crack ribs just by coughing? That's so weird and unusual. Covid-19 or something less dangerous?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


I am miffed about a cough; it must have been one heck of a cough. Nonetheless, I hope he has a speedy and solid recovery. I busted a rib landing on a telephone pole in a military obstacle course. I never want to go through that again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15156537
> 
> 
> View attachment 15156539
> ...


Brilliant as usual Snag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15156537
> 
> 
> View attachment 15156539
> ...


My word. 

Fabulous all around there my friend.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sorry to hear that. BTW, how do you crack ribs just by coughing? That's so weird and unusual. Covid-19 or something less dangerous?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


It's not as uncommon as you'd think, they tell me. Coughing, sneezing, or vomiting can crack a rib if it's sudden and violent enough.

We never did track down what the cough was. We established some things it _wasn't_, but never what it was. COVID was never a consideration. This started before that really got rolling, and by the time I went to the doc I'd had the cough for several weeks, with no other symptoms.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15156539


Poppy doing her hood ornament pose again.



Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15156547


Those are some really big dogs.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> It's not as uncommon as you'd think, they tell me. Coughing, sneezing, or vomiting can crack a rib if it's sudden and violent enough.
> 
> We never did track down what the cough was. We established some things it _wasn't_, but never what it was. COVID was never a consideration. This started before that really got rolling, and by the time I went to the doc I'd had the cough for several weeks, with no other symptoms.


Good to hear that it wasn't Covid-19 and that you're OK now mate. Take care and stay well and safe!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Good to hear that it wasn't Covid-19 and that you're OK now mate. Take care and stay well and safe!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm good, thanks. Those ribs took months to heal, though. Yours might heal faster since you don't have a cough constantly pounding on them, but I think ribs are notoriously slow to heal. Best wishes with it!


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Apologies for the scenery or lack thereof. Boston and Crosby (yes after Sid Crosby, I wanted Sid and thanks to the oestrogen mafia ended up with Crosby).

And my new Phoibos PX002C, the best dive watch for under $120 (says me, a healthy sample set of one).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15156539


Is that a kangaroo in third place?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15156537
> 
> 
> View attachment 15156539
> ...


Okay..now we have the " Snag" ..back!!
Bewdy mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunshine's back after too many days o'****e.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Is that a kangaroo in third place?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Floyd. Charlie is normally in third place, but I think in this picture he's cheated Floyd by cutting the corner.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dave, thanks for the most benevolent reply about breeds. The missus and I are considering your wise input and my apologies for the slow reply. Below is our little buddy.........Master Franklin.



















Minor scuffs from a loving spat with my shop cat Clovis.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dave, thanks for the most benevolent reply about breeds. The missus and I are considering your wise input and my apologies for the slow reply. Below is our little buddy.........Master Franklin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gday mate,
A pup is going to give Franklin a bit of firepower with Clovis!!...
I love all of our dogs on the forum...plus everyone has their own views which really is great..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After a couple of days of sunshine, you guessed it, a day o'****e.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> After a couple of days of sunshine, you guessed it, a day o'****e.
> 
> View attachment 15162965
> 
> ...


Everybody gets a silhouette today (except the watch). One of the big publishing houses uses a silhouette of a Borzoi as its logo. That shot of Floyd made me immediately think of it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy about to bark. Bark training


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Stareout comp, max,Sal and mol.....sal awaiting the result...
Top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Stareout comp, max,Sal and mol.....sal awaiting the result...
> Top day guys
> Dave
> 
> ...


Got that "my daddy" death grip on your feet Dave. No sudden moves.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Got that "my daddy" death grip on your feet Dave. No sudden moves.


Ha ..thanks mate Sal "plays" the game you are spot on!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mo'sunshine


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Poppy about to bark. Bark training


She looks like she likes school.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

urbino said:


> She looks like she likes school.


Yes. She does challenge me continually..
But training is fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Yes. She does challenge me continually..
> But training is fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With Poppy, I can't wait to see her learn the " word"...she will put the wind up a few Knighty...you and yours will be covered for sure....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody freezing here...it must of been 17 degrees c!!!
One more day till winter









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody freezing here...it must of been 17 degrees c!!!
> One more day till winter
> 
> 
> ...


17? Sheesh.

Better put your warm thongs on mate.

Have a good weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> 17? Sheesh.
> 
> Better put your warm thongs on mate.
> 
> ...


I know Ben...ive gone for my Aussie safety boots...
See you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> With Poppy, I can't wait to see her learn the " word"...she will put the wind up a few Knighty...you and yours will be covered for sure....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's on the to do list, Dave. She is very protective of the family so anyone tries to enter will get a nasty surprise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket 'deploying the winchman' @ 0500Z ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


So sorry for your lost! We all know how you feel. RIP Franklin.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket 'deploying the winchman' @ 0500Z ;-)
> View attachment 15172667


A submariner buddy of mine would call that "Putting a Chief on sea duty."


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Trying to walk just with two from the gang. Still having pretty strong pains, so can't walk all of them. Sorry, no diver. Casio need some wrist time too.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Doggy-diver sunday up at the trailer...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


So sorry to hear that, Spun. That's awful. Keeping a thought for your family.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15172683


You can see those ducks' feet! I live on the Mississippi, man. Too thick to drink, too thin to plow.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Doggy-diver sunday up at the trailer...


Totes adorbs.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


That's just shattering, very sad to hear how Franklin was taken before he was due.

I hope all the days he was in your family are the ones remembered now not his unfair ending...

Poor little mate upstairs in dog heaven now...

Was not expecting to hear this sad loss for you all Jason.

Damn it..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


What an absolute f)&&$))@ing waste. As if there wasn't enough to take our buddies away.

Take care, thoughts with Franklin and you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Many thanks my friends. I tried to quote multiple posts but can’t figure out how to make that work on the mobile. Thanks again for your kind words. Appreciate your little (or big) buddies they really are special.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


Shocking news mate.

My thoughts go out to you and yours;(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


No words Fella. Take care of you and yours :-(


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> This post is in the memory of our dear friend Franklin. He passed yesterday due to the carelessness of an unwanted motorist on our private driveway. Our family is devastated right now. Give special love to your mates today friends and appreciate how special they are.


I'm so sorry to hear about Franklin. How devastating.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Leica on gard, Divna brought me tennis ball and is waiting for me to throw it. Rain just stopped and rest of the gang still don't want to come out!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Leica on gard, Diva brought me tennis ball and is waiting for me to throw it. Rain just stopped and rest of the gang still don't want to come out!


Oh boy, Diva's perfect. I have such a smile recalling a dear friend/ dog walker, he owned a Brittney, Tessa. Tessa loved to play fetch, she would joyfully greet me on the trail, then run off and return w/ CORDWOOD sized 'stick', drop it at my feet and then give me the 'let's play fetch' eyes. She was a sweet girl, just no sense of proportion...

You go Diva!

And good boy Leica! Keep 'watch'.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

This thread was an amazing idea.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Oh boy, Diva's perfect. I have such a smile recalling a dear friend/ dog walker, he owned a Brittney, Tessa. Tessa loved to play fetch, she would joyfully greet me on the trail, then run off and return w/ CORDWOOD sized 'stick', drop it at my feet and then give me the 'let's play fetch' eyes. She was a sweet girl, just no sense of proportion...
> 
> You go Diva!
> 
> And good boy Leica! Keep 'watch'.


Her name is Divna (means 'gorgeous'). My mistake, typo (corrected). She is really gorgeous. Outside and inside. Beautiful soul, big heart, loves everyone. Dogs and people, known and unknown. And always ready for playing fetch.  Oh, and Leica is a girl, not a boy!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

temjiin said:


> This thread was an amazing idea.


Best thread on WUS!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Best thread on WUS!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Seconded.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The rescue dog Finely. Not sure if we rescued him or the other way around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Seconded.
> 
> View attachment 15177189


All that lurching must be hard work.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina beggs to cuddle, Divna want to play fetch, Medo is napping, rest of the gang is somewhere around...















Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Helson Sharkmaster 300


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina beggs to cuddle, Divna want to play fetch, Medo is napping, rest of the gang is somewhere around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll wager they all got they want Alun...still reckon " Nina " rates as one of the very best saves ever mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

He blends in with the floor.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tikuna and a dog









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Tikuna and a dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your dog's name mate?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting the plan ready for the day..and then they blow thru for a run!!top day to you all 
Dave


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Getting the plan ready for the day...top day to you all
> Dave


Love the cattle dogs, mine is asleep with her butt in the air right now


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> What is your dog's name mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Her name is Gabby she's a beast.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Getting the plan ready for the day..and then they blow thru for a run!!top day to you all
> Dave


The crew looks ready to go to work, Dave. Just waitin' on their manager to get moving.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> The crew looks ready to go to work, Dave. Just waitin' on their manager to get moving.


So true mate...cant move a foot either way,without a shadow..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Tikuna and a dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to meet you "Gabby "


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Good to meet you "Gabby "
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ty she's quite the dog.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Ty she's quite the dog.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


She looks it. Love the ears.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

"My name is Leica and I'm a lady, but my mom and dad says I don't behave like one. They call me 'Destroyer', and I've ripped to pieces only 3 couches, 4 mattresses, number of blankets, chowed few brooms, brushes, some plastic buckets, and pulled out several flowers my mom planted. That's not much, isn't it?"









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Tennis ball again...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Had the dogs out on the trail today


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> "My name is Leica and I'm a lady, but my mom and dad says I don't behave like one. They call me 'Destroyer', and I've ripped to pieces only 3 couches, 4 mattresses, number of blankets, chowed few brooms, brushes, some plastic buckets, and pulled out several flowers my mom planted. That's not much, isn't it?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I do that before breakfast, most days, Leica. Tell your folks to take a chill pill.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

At shack...Max and Sal aren't used to seeing other humans...
Stay well all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We were busy today - we picked cherries. Two full buckets! 
Oh, I forgot to tell you guys, Tordy got a new home couple of days ago and immediately found a boyfriend! Little temptress! 









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Tudor BB58 with Birdie... 10 month old Vizsla.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Tennis ball again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a dear friend of many many years...I was with her when she picked up her first dog,a rescue from local shelter..That dog ADORED tennis balls & would spend hours & hours beside my friend while she worked from desktop.Daisy would chew them for hours,sometimes the same ball for a month & then without provocation would break it open & strip every inch of the cover off!!!When the cover was off she threw it into a corner & waited patiently until given a new ball hahahahaha...Over 14 years that pile was left alone & grew & grew.I ask my friend why & she told me simply because she knew Daisy wasn't forever..That pile of covers is still there,even after 4 more dogs come & gone..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I have a dear friend of many many years...I was with her when she picked up her first dog,a rescue from local shelter..That dog ADORED tennis balls & would spend hours & hours beside my friend while she worked from desktop.Daisy would chew them for hours,sometimes the same ball for a month & then without provocation would break it open & strip every inch of the cover off!!!When the cover was off she threw it into a corner & waited patiently until given a new ball hahahahaha...Over 14 years that pile was left alone & grew & grew.I ask my friend why & she told me simply because she knew Daisy wasn't forever..That pile of covers is still there,even after 4 more dogs come & gone..


That's a beautiful story! Divna also adore tennis balls. When I come out, first thing she do is bringing her ball to me. If I ignore her, she barks. Just one time, just to let me know what she wants (in case I didn't see). After 5-10min of fetching, she takes a break. Lie down with ball between her paws and rest for 5min, than everything starts again. She can go like that whole day. But she doesn't chew balls. She has this one for a year at least. Occasionally I wash it and it's good for couple of days.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> That's a beautiful story! Divna also adore tennis balls. When I come out, first thing she do is bringing her ball to me. If I ignore her, she barks. Just one time, just to let me know what she wants (in case I didn't see). After 5-10min of fetching, she takes a break. Lie down with ball between her paws and rest for 5min, than everything starts again. She can go like that whole day. But she doesn't chew balls. She has this one for a year at least. Occasionally I wash it and it's good for couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


This is exactly what our girl Sasha will do!
Although she is almost 10, so things are much slower with her now.
Here she was taking a nap, and of course her tennis ball is by her side









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Maggie my rescue girl, and my SeaQ of course









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm yet to meet a dog that does not love a Ute ride..
Have a good one,fellow animal crazies









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Getting the plan ready for the day..and then they blow thru for a run!!top day to you all
> Dave


Great looking bunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15198859
> 
> 
> View attachment 15198861


A study in contrasts.

Floyd's face says, "Alright, alright, I'm in. Are you satisfied?"

Sprocket's says, "PAAAAAAAAR-TAAAAAY!"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> A study in contrasts.
> 
> Floyd's face says, "Alright, alright, I'm in. Are you satisfied?"
> 
> Sprocket's says, "PAAAAAAAAR-TAAAAAY!"


Floyd has his moments.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd has his moments.
> View attachment 15199649


Oh, well, when there's a stick that needs fetching, that's a whole different matter.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15202075
> 
> 
> View attachment 15202081
> ...


Tks Snag! A good Kickstart to the day...crakka pics mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

haha. That dirty K9 is so doggone proud of his mud coat!


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

So it's a dogs life for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jbsutta said:


> So it's a dogs life for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it for sure!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This was a game that I told my oldest son would not end well......
He reckons it's like risking your nethers with a rat trap...my wife has just told him she won't take him to hospital...ha!!
Stay well guys...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> This was a game that I told my oldest son would not end well......
> He reckons it's like risking your nethers with a rat trap...my wife has just told him she won't take him to hospital...ha!!
> Stay well guys...
> Dave
> ...


So how did it end? 

Destroyed duster?
Trip to the hospital?
Or placid pup lulled into domestic subservience?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> So how did it end?
> 
> Destroyed duster?
> Trip to the hospital?
> Or placid pup lulled into domestic subservience?


Hey Boaty, destroyed duster by my son trying to shut door between him and max....i told him Max was not enjoying it....
How's our grand old girl Koa going mate?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Boaty, destroyed duster by my son trying to shut door between him and max....i told him Max was not enjoying it....
> How's our grand old girl Koa going mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




Slower and steadier.

Still happy as anything but not much endurance for the evening walk anymore and doesn't go on anymore adventures. She is still pretty good though at keeping her bed pinned down and hoovering up any stray tidbits of food.

Still a superb companion.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Still happy as anything but not much endurance for the evening walk anymore and doesn't go on anymore adventures. She is still pretty good though at keeping her bed pinned down and hoovering up any stray tidbits of food.


We have these things in common, Koa and I.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> We have these things in common, Koa and I.


I'm throwing myself in to that same basket too!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm throwing myself in to that same basket too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got them to pose professionally. Well done!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm throwing myself in to that same basket too!!
> 
> 
> > I can only say: count me in
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15207007
> View attachment 15207009


You bloody bewdy we are on a roll tonight!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Looks like you got them to pose professionally. Well done!


Thanks mate..my 2 " gooses" were trying to catch the bloody kookaburra that just loves to wind them up..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

How's the ribs, Noc?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> How's the ribs, Noc?


Still hurts. Doc says in can take up to two months to fully heal. And on top of that, couple of days ago I injured my knee. Can't walk doggies, so because of that all pics are from our yard.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Still hurts.


Heh. Yeah, get used to that. Mine got worse before they got better. But, again, I had that cough, so yours may not do that.



NocturnalWatch said:


> Doc says in can take up to two months to fully heal. And on top of that, couple of days ago I injured my knee. Can't walk doggies, so because of that all pics are from our yard.


Mrs. Noc is gonna have to wrap you in bubblewrap and send you to bed for a month.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a quiet morning here. Wishing you all a great weekend









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15210413
> View attachment 15210415
> 
> 
> ...


Some more vids please Snag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Some more vids please Snag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if I've posted this one before.





I know I've put this one on before, but it remains a favourite and worth repeating - Poppy high on life!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before.
> 
> I know I've put this one on before, but it remains a favourite and worth repeating - Poppy high on life!


I always try to figure out how do you handle all that wet and sandy doggies before coming back in house? I'm pretty sure they don't get bath after every single walk  Am I wrong?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I always try to figure out how do you handle all that wet and sandy doggies before coming back in house? I'm pretty sure they don't get bath after every single walk  Am I wrong?


Me too. I would say to myself "HOW DOES HE DO IT?" I lived in the Caribbean and had my routine of bathing, combing, etc.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Same here. Maybe they get hosed down before coming back inside?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

OK, I started a quiz question. First person who gives correct answer get free bathing with Snag's doggies


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I will say they get a hose down like Urbino stated with a quick brushing.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The lurchers are no problem when it comes to sandy residue, by the time we've walked home they've dried enough that the sand just falls off them. Must be their coats/type of fur I guess.

Sprocket on the other hand... His fur does harbour sand & detritus, especially if he goes in the sea, then in the dunes, then finds some rabbit holes he can fit into, or some mud. Add all this to the mix and he's a mucky little pupster. If I get most of it off in the sea by the time we get home he just needs a touch of the hose & all is well.

Sand does find its way into the house of course, that's part & parcel of where we live and having 4 furry kids. Hard floors and the vacuum take care of that though. Note-to-self, must ask the Fragrant One where we keep the Hoover ;-)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

So, Urbino gets first prize: free hosing with Snag's doggies  Congratulations!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys. Hope everyone and their dogs are doing well and having a good weekend.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Snag, made my evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone and their dogs are doing well and having a good weekend.


Bohdi looking sharp mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks Snag, made my evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made mine too Snag!!
However the mach3 is a repeat with Floyd tearing up the inside through the water for a shortcut...
So..get out there mate and start clicking!!
(When you can)
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Daisy having a snooze after an early trip to the park, then a brewery... just doing my bit to support local economy 


















Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Daisy having a snooze after an early trip to the park, then a brewery... just doing my bit to support local economy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Klingon warrior spaceship Ben...that Kav 
needs it's own solar system mate...not challenging for a left handed arm wrestle when in the old Steak and Kidney 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Sunday morning with the doggies up at the trailer wearing my favorite sub...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Oops miss read the title


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

bazza. said:


> Oops miss read the title


Looks legit to me... what's his WR rating?

Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Kermit the watch and Jelly Belly the bird.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Firecrow911 said:


> Looks legit to me... what's his WR rating?
> 
> Sent from my overpriced data plan.




I'd say about a meter


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Not sure If you got our email confirming our Time share visit , maybe restock the bar and make sure there are plenty of local fruits on hand 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika and frogs .... and boris the bastard









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Page 2?


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy wet dog


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 15221533


View attachment 15221535


Happy wet dog

(Apologies for the double post)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 15221533
> 
> 
> View attachment 15221535
> ...


Water and a stick. That's all a GR needs to be happy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment BEA52FF8-544C-4250-9C58-E9293E24EE1D.jpg










View attachment 4945E20A-6CB6-49B6-9E17-5F32DBD95E1F.jpg










Back into work lockdown today for 72 hours, but life is good Folks. Stay well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15224551
> 
> 
> View attachment 15224573
> ...


You as well mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Oh BOY! Slobber BALL!!!!! 

The ball is properly wetted once you can see saliva spraying from the ball as it spins... or when the drool runs down your fingers to the wrist before you can throw it.

Nice watch, like the Ducati stripe strap.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Oh BOY! Slobber BALL!!!!!
> 
> The ball is properly wetted once you can see saliva being slung from the ball as it spins... or when the drool runs down your fingers to the wrist before you can throw it.
> 
> Nice watch, like the Ducati stripe strap.


Correct!!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Heh. Love it.

Hey, that's my BALLLLLLL!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Heh. Love it.
> 
> Hey, that's my BALLLLLLL!!


Yeah, perfect timing  Love that girl so much! OK, others too...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Such a great pic!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Lazy afternoon around here. Sleeping watch dog 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dan_bsht said:


> Lazy afternoon around here. Sleeping watch dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it raining there Dan?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big day for Max&Sal.
.top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

"Look what I found, Dad. Can we eat it!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Is it raining there Dan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Not really, it has been dry for the past couple of days, got really cloudy in the evening but didn't come down afterall

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Complete with weird fish-eye effect.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dan_bsht said:


> Not really, it has been dry for the past couple of days, got really cloudy in the evening but didn't come down afterall
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


It's just that when it's going to rain my ..... Sal always lies on her back and sneezes..true

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pooped pupper doggers...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know who's more knackered me or Sals top day fellow animal crazies









Couldn't leave Max out...


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Sooo is momma coming out to the patio with us?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sugman,

Cavalier King Charles?


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Wake up dad!




























Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Companies gone now we rest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Wake up dad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, no dog would ever tolerate sleeping in a bed with me. I toss and turn and spin like a lathe.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> Companies gone now we rest!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rubbles and Murph seem to get along rather well. Probably because they're both WonderBeings.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment D49AA541-24AF-406C-9ACB-49D9EB9C0CB5.jpg


View attachment DE8DAE95-A288-4240-896F-1DBD429EFB2F.jpg


View attachment CAFCCBF3-C5C9-4FAA-B7B6-563EA6074BDE.jpg


View attachment D296A103-7F36-4F25-B915-9B9E99C80292.jpg


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

urbino said:


> Rubbles and Murph seem to get along rather well. Probably because they're both WonderBeings.


Thanks, That they are. At times I can feel my blood pressure drop with their presence!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Such a sweet face. Good girl, Leica.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket deploying the winchman.
































Aussie work boots.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket deploying the winchman.
> View attachment 15249243
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Aussie


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Such a sweet face. Good girl, Leica.


Ha, don't let her sweet face fool you! She's little trouble maker  But we love her. Crazy huumans...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Site was down, so little late with Saturday's pics. Leica annoying Swing. Jazz, Nina and Divna with inevitable tennis ball.

































































Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket deploying the winchman.
> View attachment 15249243
> 
> 
> ...


Sprocket is doing the " kangaroo dog" they look like they'd pass as great safety boots here Snag..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

1D3D9AD8-6AD0-4B8B-9CF9-4BEBB464D9F7 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Wearing my Neptune and hanging with Bodhi on Canada Day.










Glamour shot









Action shot


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Wearing my Neptune and hanging with Bodhi on Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bodhi is a true model mate! Great shots BTW.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Wearing my Neptune and hanging with Bodhi on Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed with Alun mate..fantastic post up!!
Go Bohdi

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. Cell phones take some great shots. I haven't taken my massive DSLR out for a long time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15329126
> 
> 
> View attachment 15329128
> ...


Water temp Snag?..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rylan and a Divers 65 on ADPT


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Water temp Snag?..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


11.5ºC/52.7ºF(resh) ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> 11.5ºC/52.7ºF(resh) ;-)
> View attachment 15330441
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..as I thought!!
Enjoy the towel mate..too bloody cold for a qlder..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> 11.5ºC/52.7ºF(resh) ;-)
> View attachment 15330441
> 
> 
> ...


Brrr, that's freezing! We don't step into the river unless it's over 20°C/68°F. Respect Snag!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It all starts with a stick..
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

These are last pics of Divna. After 2 years she's finally adopted. Although my heart is sad, I'm happy for her. We are trying to find new home also for other younger doggies (Leica, Swing and Jazz). There are so many unwanted, older, sick doggies out there that needs temporary home, so we must make place for them. Divna gave us 2 wonderful years with so much love and we will never forget her. My big baby, enjoy your life with your new family. We love you!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> These are last pics of Divna. After 2 years she's finally adopted. Although my heart is sad, I'm happy for her. We are trying to find new home also for other younger doggies (Leica, Swing and Jazz). There are so many unwanted, older, sick doggies out there that needs temporary home, so we must make place for them. Divna gave us 2 wonderful years with so much love and we will never forget her. My big baby, enjoy your life with your new family. We love you!
> View attachment 15338293
> View attachment 15338294
> View attachment 15338295
> ...


Well Alun, room now to give another best mate a loving home.
You and your partner,will get a gold collar upstairs mate.
Did she keep her tennis ball..? She looked happy mate..bloody beauty
Take care
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Well Alun, room now to give another best mate a loving home.
> You and your partner,will get a gold collar upstairs mate.
> Did she keep her tennis ball..? She looked happy mate..bloody beauty
> Take care
> ...


Of course Dave, nowhere without her tennis ball  We think she will be happy. Her new family already had a Labrador who had died of old age, and knowing how benevolent Labradors are, they wanted one again. Divna is a really good and loving dog, so we are sure she will be OK. It will be much more difficult for me. She took Mommy's place in my heart and I will miss her very much  She was my beautiful big baby...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh my God, what a day! Half an hour ago my wife got a call from shelter that they have new home for Leica. Can't believe it. Divna and Leica on same day. My wife drove her, as I couldn't. I'm too weak. I'm happy for them, but in the same time I'm sad. Two doggies in one day is too much for me. Have such a headache... Took already two pills... Well, we knew that will happen from day one. Can't complain, it's just that I am too soft... By Leica and be a good girl!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> These are last pics of Divna. After 2 years she's finally adopted. Although my heart is sad, I'm happy for her. We are trying to find new home also for other younger doggies (Leica, Swing and Jazz). There are so many unwanted, older, sick doggies out there that needs temporary home, so we must make place for them. Divna gave us 2 wonderful years with so much love and we will never forget her. My big baby, enjoy your life with your new family. We love you!
> View attachment 15338293
> View attachment 15338294
> View attachment 15338295
> ...


I want to get down in the grass with her and wrestle around!

Well done Alun. You are the Olympic Gold Medal Champ of Dog Care Experts.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> I want to get down in the grass with her and wrestle around!


Yeah, I hear you mate! Everything was so easy with Divna. Name really suits her ('Wonderful' in English).


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, that's a tough day, Noc. Happy for Divna and Leica to have permanent homes, but I know it's tough on you. I also know they will always remember you.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bless you Noc, it's great people like you that keep me from wholly imploding these days. Wonderful news for Leica and Divna, difficult to let them go but the joy of them having forever homes will comfort you and Mrs. Noc for the rest of your days.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Bless you Noc, it's great people like you that keep me from wholly imploding these days. Wonderful news for Leica and Divna, difficult to let them go but the joy of them having forever homes will comfort you and Mrs. Noc for the rest of your days.


Thank you mate


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rylan and my new Searambler


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

nweash said:


>


Great pics. Also, Paner


nweash said:


>


Love the pics. Also, Panerai would be a great name for a dog


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


So bittersweet. You're a good man. I couldn't do it, I'd get too attached.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chilling with those guys









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dan_bsht said:


> Chilling with those guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good company!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Chilling with those guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And tennis ball is also there


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Not a diver but...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

...but we're here for man's best friend anyway!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> And tennis ball is also there


Yeah always! Although the chocolate pup isnt a true retriever he just got the ball near him to tease his big sister, she is the true tennis ball fetcher 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Off topic a bit but the kitty diver thread never caught traction. I have no canines in the stable at the moment but my 13 yr old Russian blue is a great stand in.

Forgot to mention her name is splitshot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15343088
> View attachment 15343089
> View attachment 15343090
> View attachment 15343091


About bloody time you did your shift and got home snag!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Off topic a bit but the kitty diver thread never caught traction. I have no canines in the stable at the moment but my 13 yr old Russian blue is a great stand in.
> 
> Forgot to mention her name is splitshot


Welcome Splitshot.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome Splitshot.


Where is Clovis??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Where is Clovis??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


He's at my office, this is the house cat.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sprocket _really _needs to see about those ducks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Sprocket _really _needs to see about those ducks.


He was keen, but confused 'ambition' with 'ability'. No ducks were harmed in the taking of those photos.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15343088
> View attachment 15343089
> View attachment 15343090
> View attachment 15343091


Looks like fun in the water for all!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

masqueman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking trail / pathway.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm looking at it this way, I let my 3 sons take shortcuts on their bikes, so these 2 can't do any more damage...crashed out after a couple of runs ..
Top day to all fellow animal crazies...
To my mate Spun..i hope your getting closer to bringing more paws back in to the family..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Don't have time for doggie pics (painting whole house inside myself) but really love to see pics of your doggies, my crazy animal friends! Keep them coming!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm looking at it this way, I let my 3 sons take shortcuts on their bikes, so these 2 can't do any more damage...crashed out after a couple of runs ..
> Top day to all fellow animal crazies...
> To my mate Spun..i hope your getting closer to bringing more paws back in to the family..
> Dave
> ...


We're working on it Dave. The wife is finally looking into getting a new pup (thank heavens). She's looking at Cavachons.....never heard of them but if it's her cup of tea that's fine. I'm set on my dog but can't find any breeders that are willing to sell. This virus crap is bad over here.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I hear it in you Jason, this virus is not leaving many unaffected. Good news re your wife and her choice( nice young cross) and re the breeders,best to look for you to be sure with your choice.. agreed mate..
Let's all keep our heads down..
All the best mate 
Dave


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## horolo_gy (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

aggftw said:


> Hello!


More doggo required, even at the expense of the Doxa ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> More doggo required, even at the expense of the Doxa ;-)


Yep the Doxa is a pearler mate! But your best mate must steal the show

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My 2...out like a light, big day on the run.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> My 2...out like a light, big day on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Cap. Willard Dave? Looks like it came directly from 'Apocalypse now', really battered


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Alun,
Yes mate I've had this one for a very long time..i had 3 different one proof/ proof and one 8000 I gave to a kid down the road, he sold it straight up the goose..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Alun,
> Yes mate I've had this one for a very long time..i had 3 different one proof/ proof and one 8000 I gave to a kid down the road, he sold it straight up the goose..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I was going to chime in too...looks great and didn't know it was in the collection.

As always it is a pleasure to see you wearing and using the heck out of awesome pieces!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Took a break from painting. Hotdogs in the field  Forgot to change from a working watch to a doggie diver. Oh well, it's all about pups anyway...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Took a break from painting. Hotdogs in the field  Forgot to change from a working watch to a doggie diver. Oh well, it's all about pups anyway...


Your getting some great weather mate...the dogs look fantastic and loving your company. 
I know we will see more " orphans " smiling soon!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Your getting some great weather mate...the dogs look fantastic and loving your company.
> I know we will see more " orphans " smiling soon!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Weather is more than great. It's too hot for me - goes over 32-33°C (90-91°F). 
Honestly, I would like not to find any orphans any more, meaning people stopped abandoning animals. But I know it's a dream, so we are ready for some new pups. Always.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Medo with new DIY haircut and diver with new bracelet.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and I are both ticked off!!
He had a bleed today on his run, no impact with other animal..
Had a full ultrasound done on him ( better than the dudes who do me)
I'm going to " cut" him as he had cysts in his prostate and at moment harmless...but im not chancing him at 4 and a half..so now no puppies from Max...
We all agree that if i leave him " entire" I could lose him early...getting a few sherbs in me tonight to dull the pain..
Stay well fellow animak crazies!!
In 6 months I could of put him over the right *****.. dammit!!
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and I are both ticked off!!
> He had a bleed today on his run, no impact with other animal..
> Had a full ultrasound done on him ( better than the dudes who do me)
> I'm going to " cut" him as he had cysts in his prostate and at moment harmless...but im not chancing him at 4 and a half..so now no puppies from Max...
> ...


Not good news Dave, but could be worse. Your mate's going to be OK which is the main thing.

Nice thongs BTW ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and I are both ticked off!!
> He had a bleed today on his run, no impact with other animal..
> Had a full ultrasound done on him ( better than the dudes who do me)
> I'm going to " cut" him as he had cysts in his prostate and at moment harmless...but im not chancing him at 4 and a half..so now no puppies from Max...
> ...


Sorry to hear this Dave, I hope Max will be fine and that you will enjoy each others company for years and years to come

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and I are both ticked off!!
> He had a bleed today on his run, no impact with other animal..
> Had a full ultrasound done on him ( better than the dudes who do me)
> I'm going to " cut" him as he had cysts in his prostate and at moment harmless...but im not chancing him at 4 and a half..so now no puppies from Max...
> ...


So sorry to hear that. Max is strong boy, I'm sure he will be OK. Me and my pups are with you and Max! Stay well mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not good news Dave, but could be worse. Your mate's going to be OK which is the main thing.
> 
> Nice thongs BTW ;-)


Ha thanks Snag....Ortho thongs mate im getting bloody old!! And you are very spot on as well
all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> So sorry to hear that. Max is strong boy, I'm sure he will be OK. Me and my pups are with you and Max! Stay well mate!


Beauty Alun, Ill tell Max he has a good team pulling for him mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dan_bsht said:


> Sorry to hear this Dave, I hope Max will be fine and that you will enjoy each others company for years and years to come
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks Dan...yes thats a far better picture to think of..all the best mate


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and I are both ticked off!!
> He had a bleed today on his run, no impact with other animal..
> Had a full ultrasound done on him ( better than the dudes who do me)
> I'm going to " cut" him as he had cysts in his prostate and at moment harmless...but im not chancing him at 4 and a half..so now no puppies from Max...
> ...


Damnit Dave this sucks ass. With everything else going on this is the last thing you need to deal with. Prayers for Max, he's a tough old sport I know and Sal should keep him engaged.

On a better note.......we have got all kinds of fresh veggies coming off. Blue lake green beans, crook neck squash, black eyed peas, zucchini squash. We don't intend to eat meat all weekend.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Jason, yes all positive stuff and I should be just grateful i picked up his smear early,as normally they always get scuffed up.
The garden sounds great,I'm jealous of fresh vegetables!!
Ill swap you a box of avocados for some greens mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Jason, yes all positive stuff and I should be just grateful i picked up his smear early,as normally they always get scuffed up.
> The garden sounds great,I'm jealous of fresh vegetables!!
> Ill swap you a box of avocados for some greens mate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Mustard and collards.........we have been chowing down. They don't last long though....green beans next.....anywho....








Don't want to hijack a thread.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just came back from visiting Divna. Want to check how she is and she looks quite happy. I'm glad for her, but I miss her...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just came back from visiting Divna. Want to check how she is and she looks quite happy. I'm glad for her, but I miss her...


She looks happy to see her old mate. Gladdens my heart


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Tess and Citizen


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just came back from visiting Divna. Want to check how she is and she looks quite happy. I'm glad for her, but I miss her...


She looks wrapped to see you mate..and happy where you placed her...paying it forward you 2 in spades...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just came back from visiting Divna. Want to check how she is and she looks quite happy. I'm glad for her, but I miss her...


*Love *these pics, Noc. That is one happy pup.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

In-law's doggo Chester










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ProjectQuattro said:


> In-law's doggo Chester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Chester.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ProjectQuattro said:


> In-law's doggo Chester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Chester!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

urbino said:


> Looks like a Chester.





DaveandStu said:


> Welcome Chester!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Chester the pester, he's a good boy. We haven't seen him in months since COVID, he was so happy when he saw my fiancée and I for our distanced lunch on the deck yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Visited Leica today and take her to a walk by the river. She enjoyed in our company, and we even more.
Also, we have a new resident. Tiny tiny rabbit. A neighbor found him next to his dead mother. Of course, ended with us. We will take care of him until he grows enough to go back into the wild.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Out of lockdown yesterday arvo - the last 72hr shift for the foreseeable.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15359320


Great to see that watch getting into the water


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doggies don't care about new watch...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15359320


Rolex in water and not in safe  Right so Snag


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

My new pal ... Birdie.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Doggies don't care about new watch...


Those are great watches! Enjoy


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

weklund said:


> My new pal ... Birdie.
> 
> View attachment 15359992
> 
> ...


Awesome. What a great pup! (And great doxa!)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> My new pal ... Birdie.
> 
> View attachment 15359992
> 
> ...


Gday Birdie!!...looking forward to watching your journeys..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My old mate Max is having a miserable day, hopefully next week he will be running again...









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> My old mate Max is having a miserable day, hopefully next week he will be running again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness Dave he really does look stoved up. I hope everything's okay, nothing broken? Must have had a hard go at something.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> My goodness Dave he really does look stoved up. I hope everything's okay, nothing broken? Must have had a hard go at something.


Hey Jason,
I had to castrate him mate, he had cysts in his prostate that his testosterone was ramping up big time with bleeds...im hoping this keeps it at bay now for a long life for him.
I wanted pups out of him but risk of waiting was not acceptable to any of us..
He is a bit cranky with me, actually he is very ticked off to say the least....
Got a pm heading your way mate soon..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15359320


This is fantastic. The pack dynamics. Poppy sets the tone.

Poppy goes in the water.
Pops goes in with Sprocket at his heels.
Charlie and Floyd hang back. 
Charlie looks at Floyd. "You goin' in? I think Imma go on in." 
Charlie starts in, Floyd still lagging. 
Poppy goes off like a weasel on crack.
Release the hounds!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

My best to Max, Dave. Hopefully he's back on his feet, soon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Get well soon Max. 

No pup likes having to wear the dreaded collar and what it means.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

weklund said:


> My new pal ... Birdie.
> 
> View attachment 15359992
> 
> ...


Beautiful on both counts


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> My old mate Max is having a miserable day, hopefully next week he will be running again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best Max from the Groovy Gang @ 60ºN, you'll be right as rain & causing trouble again in no time


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Jason,
> I had to castrate him mate, he had cysts in his prostate that his testosterone was ramping up big time with bleeds...im hoping this keeps it at bay now for a long life for him.
> I wanted pups out of him but risk of waiting was not acceptable to any of us..
> He is a bit cranky with me, actually he is very ticked off to say the least....
> ...


Hard decision to make Dave, but for the best. Max will be running with Sal again in no time, I know he's a tough one. Best of luck to the whole gang there!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Hard decision to make Dave, but for the best. Max will be running with Sal again in no time, I know he's a tough one. Best of luck to the whole gang there!


Gday Jase( us Aussies shorten everything)
Really appreciate all of our " extended family "on this great forum..in D&D its just pure escape seeing all these great breeds/ crosses and their crazy owners. 
Best forum on WUS and best members bar none!!
Let's all keep our heads down as across the " pond" we thought an island was safe...only NZ has any brains imho...
Plus Snag if your reading i know you know why my user name is what it is...but send me a address so I can shoot you over some bloody decent " double pluggas "
All the best in jest..ill send heaps to us all..got the first draft of the T-Shirt back too. In case all thought I forgot...
8 gets a guernsey too!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday Jase( us Aussies shorten everything)
> Really appreciate all of our " extended family "on this great forum..in D&D its just pure escape seeing all these great breeds/ crosses and their crazy owners.
> Best forum on WUS and best members bar none!!
> Let's all keep our heads down as across the " pond" we thought an island was safe...only NZ has any brains imho...
> ...


I had to look up "double pluggas"...

Love it!

I have had a lot of single plugga blowouts in my day. 



















Keeping cool by a breezy window on the tile


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I had to look up "double pluggas"...
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I have had a lot of single plugga blowouts in my day.


Dave gives sage advice when it comes to Auzzie work boots ;-)

Good work fella - rippa!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

'Double pluggas' forced me to scratch my head too. Google was my friend  Funny how same things have completely different names in different countries. We call those 'Japanke', literally it means 'Japanese' thongs. Other type of thongs, with loop for big toe, we call either 'Apostolke' (apostle's thongs) or 'Isusovke' (*****' thongs).


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

When I lived in Hawaii, we just called them "shoes".


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday Jase( us Aussies shorten everything)
> Really appreciate all of our " extended family "on this great forum..in D&D its just pure escape seeing all these great breeds/ crosses and their crazy owners.
> Best forum on WUS and best members bar none!!
> Let's all keep our heads down as across the " pond" we thought an island was safe...only NZ has any brains imho...
> ...


I too had to look up "double plugas". I must have learned my lesson early, I've been wearing rainbows for 25 years......never had a blowout. I just toss them when the rubber wears through on the bottom. Speaking of which this will probably be the last season for my current pair.

Details on tshirts?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ha...the old " double plugga" Aussie safety boots..
Re Shirt..i have driven Jack crazy as we all love each other's dogs and they all have different qualities....
So Jack believes he has a solution...for review first.
I must stress that this small LE will be funded by me and I'll get a heap of sizes..fir skinny bustards and some of us former skinny bustards....Bam!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha...the old " double plugga" Aussie safety boots..
> Re Shirt..i have driven Jack crazy as we all love each other's dogs and they all have different qualities....
> So Jack believes he has a solution...for review first.
> I must stress that this small LE will be funded by me and I'll get a heap of sizes..fir skinny bustards and some of us former skinny bustards....Bam!
> ...


Sign me up for an American XL (whatever that means - bigger or smaller than other XLs). If you want funding advances, just say the word too. You don't need to cover the advance costs alone.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Sign me up for an American XL (whatever that means - bigger or smaller than other XLs). If you want funding advances, just say the word too. You don't need to cover the advance costs alone.


Beauty mate..we will all cover ourselves off no doubt...my only wish is that E8 (Alan) and Urbino get a Guernsey too...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Beauty mate..we will all cover ourselves off no doubt...my only wish is that E8 (Alan) and Urbino get a Guernsey too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


There isn't room in my apartment for a cow, and what's that have to do with t-shirts?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> There isn't room in my apartment for a cow, and what's that have to do with t-shirts?


Righto...for you we are going to substitute cow mate!!
All the best in jest
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> If you want funding advances, just say the word too. You don't need to cover the advance costs alone.


Ditto. Charles says he'll take a Large.

Best thread on WUS  .


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm in. For funding and a large T-shirt.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto. Charles says he'll take a Large.
> 
> Best thread on WUS  .
> View attachment 15363613


From one Charles to another, you're one helluva good looker!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lady Popplington








Duc-a-like








Floyd-the-droid & Sprockerchops








Watch du jour


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> From one Charles to another, you're one helluva good looker!


Like his dad ;-)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina and Medo says Hi! to everyone, and especially to Max! Be well you gorgeous boy!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo, the lady Akita and my new Capt Willard......did someone mention cows? Kilo likes cows - rare plz!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Two very smart Seikos Gent’s, almost as good looking as the hounds


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Two very smart Seikos Gent's, almost as good looking as the hounds


I don't have Seiko, mine is SEIKONA Platinum


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh, and I'm down for a t-shirt. Probably a large. 

I think Kilo may be an XL, but I'm not telling her that.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Oh, and I'm down for a t-shirt. Probably a large.
> 
> I think Kilo may be an XL, but I'm not telling her that.


Nah, Kilo isn't that big. It's due to camera lens distortion mate!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

After some yard work today Hank and I went for a dip in the lake to cool off. He's my grand puppy but we are really close.
































































I'm absolutely in on the tshirts.......but so is my family. I'll need two smalls and three mediums. Let me know where to send the funds Dave.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nah, Kilo isn't that big. It's due to camera lens distortion mate!


I like my nuts where they are, is all I'm saying.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> After some yard work today Hank and I went for a dip in the lake to cool off. He's my grand puppy but we are really close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many sticks, so little time. Good dog, Hank.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nah, Kilo isn't that big. It's due to camera lens distortion mate!


kilo, like most ladies is reluctant to disclose her current weight......but you should know she is a pizza slice under 110lbs!......big girl from big parents, her dad was 150 and mom 120......


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

....and yes, I love my dog more than my watches, not even close.....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good afternoon









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. That's a "Dad, I'm bored," look if ever I saw one.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

The pooch just plopped down next to me.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

lildrgn said:


> The pooch just plopped down next to me.


Dig that strap. Haveston?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15365352
> View attachment 15365354
> View attachment 15365357
> View attachment 15365358
> View attachment 15365359


I'm just gonna say this: the looks on Sprocket's face in a lot of these pics, he looks like my grandmother.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

urbino said:


> Ha. That's a "Dad, I'm bored," look if ever I saw one.


Indeed!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Only Sal got a run this arvo...Max is a bystander for another week..
Thanks for all your good thoughts re Max...i showed him your posts 
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15366627
> View attachment 15366628


Have we gotten your pup's name?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> Have we gotten your pup's name?


His name is Koji. I might have mentioned it before.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 15369657
> 
> 
> View attachment 15369658


Love your grand old lady mate....

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sitting out on deck making Max bored..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Sitting out on deck making Max bored..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's he doing? Looks like the cone of shame is off.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji waiting for a treat.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> How's he doing? Looks like the cone of shame is off.


He's a bit confused but should settle down once he runs again..no cone for him mate...he got a inflatable pillow so he could lie down easy and not get too frustrated. 
I highly recommend


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

My nine year old Staffy, Luna. Good girl.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't sleep daddy! Still have some energy
















Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Checking in. Haven't posted in a while. Blue and I have been going on a hike almost every morning before it gets too hot.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Parsival said:


> Checking in. Haven't posted in a while. Blue and I have been going on a hike almost every morning before it gets too hot.
> 
> View attachment 15373210
> 
> ...


Very nice. What part of the world was that picture taken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

What's that? Is it a cookie?


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

scottymac said:


> Molly, our "German Shedder", now 11 months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful dog.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Close enough. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Wait cats are allowed?

Mr George:









And Mr. Kevin










Ours seem to have expensive taste and like the Rolex.

We'll be adding a dog to the family once we have a dog to let it loose in; our apartment lifestyle right now wouldn't be fair to a canine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No only .Doggy and Diver fellas...

.Jonny put up one for kitty's and divers to post up on..

All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

ProjectQuattro said:


> Wait cats are allowed?


Better to ask forgiveness than permission! Messrs. George n Kev are handsome fellows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes ..definitely are handsome but not canine ..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

I


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Recent visit w/ Jenny









" I CAN hear that and I AM trying to take a nap."


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Still painting... Took a break to drink coffee with doggies. Beater properly used.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji hears his mom driving up.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15376056
> View attachment 15376059
> 
> Koji hears his mom driving up.


Koji is looking good. Nice watch too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Still painting... Took a break to drink coffee with doggies. Beater properly used.


I reckon we went to the same painting classes Alun!! ...great pics mate of one of your best friends


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15376056
> View attachment 15376059
> 
> Koji hears his mom driving up.


Ha. Love the ears.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Still painting... Took a break to drink coffee with doggies. Beater properly used.


I really love this pic, Noc. Is that Jazz, or Swing? I've never been clear which is which.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rylan and the Divers 65 this evening. He loves the sound of the bezel click.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just hanging out waiting for a ride in the ute..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> I really love this pic, Noc. Is that Jazz, or Swing? I've never been clear which is which.


Thanks mate. It's Swing. Jazz has longer legs and is little bit slimmer with slightly darker snout. Both are super cuddly, like cats in doggies body


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Just hanging out waiting for a ride in the ute..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What are we waiting Dad?"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> "What are we waiting Dad?"


Spot on mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Not the best pics. Camera doesn't focus always 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

On the dock,



















Looking for the ducks....


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> On the dock,
> 
> View attachment 15379114
> 
> ...


That's a good lookin' pupper. What kind of Spaniel?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Tan and black meet Tan and black









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

urbino said:


> That's a good lookin' pupper. What kind of Spaniel?


Jenny is a English Springer Spaniel. She stays w/ us when my sis-in-law travels.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Nap time


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

My daughter's dog Roxy. 








Koji and Roxy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15383526


What's actually going on in that pic snag?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No love for SKX?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> What's actually going on in that pic snag?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


We were chillin' after this morning's walk & swim. Sprocket's pulling sticky buds out of his fur and chowing them down. Don't look too tasty. My SKX clad arm is resting on Floyd's back.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No love for SKX?


Plenty of love for the SKX - it accompanied us on the swim this a.m. 😋


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Afternoon dog walk after a solo run-swim with the Garmin. Beautiful weather


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> We were chillin' after this morning's walk & swim. Sprocket's pulling sticky buds out of his fur and chowing them down. Don't look too tasty. My SKX clad arm is resting on Floyd's back.


That covers it off mate..sprocket looked like ge had a job that he was doing and not relishing ...
Beauty mate 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Selfie


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Good looking Papi


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Rubbles and Murphy snuggled between us for movie  time.
















Diner for the first half of the day.








Wrapping up the day with this one. DLC MOP. Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

You turn your back for a second...







Charles riding shotgun.








SARG011, not a diver, but good for 100m.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> You turn your back for a second...
> View attachment 15387666
> Charles riding shotgun.
> View attachment 15387667
> ...


That's a bloody pearler of a picture snag...didn't notice #2 camouflaged in the back till my 5th look..ha!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm telling you thjs kookaburra is a bloody larrikin..he just never stops teasing Max and Sal...
Stay well all..
Dave


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm telling you thjs kookaburra is a bloody larrikin..he just never stops teasing Max and Sal...
> Stay well all..
> Dave


My favourite bird.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm telling you thjs kookaburra is a bloody larrikin..he just never stops teasing Max and Sal...
> Stay well all..
> Dave


You should write a children's book. _Max & Sal Meet the Kookaburra_

It could turn into a whole _Max & Sal_ series. Then the movies and some merchandising and before you know it you've got yourself Rowling money.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> You should write a children's book. _Max & Sal Meet the Kookaburra_
> 
> It could turn into a whole _Max & Sal_ series. Then the movies and some merchandising and before you know it you've got yourself Rowling money.


*Max & Sal Meet the Kookaburra*

*CHOMP!

The End.*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15389986
> View attachment 15389988


His hunting catch Snag?

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> His hunting catch Snag?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


Dreaming, of rabbits.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> *Max & Sal Meet the Kookaburra*
> 
> *CHOMP!
> 
> The End.*


I believe you have the script spot on mate...I don't want kooka to surf to close but he is a cheeky larrikin and has lost tail.feathers at mach2 kooka time..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys and dogs!!
Late morning brekky for my 2..foot on Sal's as chewing her food is not her thing..
Have a safe one all
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Nap time


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning guys and dogs!!
> Late morning brekky for my 2..foot on Sal's as chewing her food is not her thing..
> Have a safe one all
> Dave
> ...


How is Max doing Dave? Everything ok?

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> How is Max doing Dave? Everything ok?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


Hi Alun, thanks for checking mate!
He will be running and swimming in a week and they left his pouch intact and he's confused ( you know what I mean) his temperament is still dependable re guarding and he just looks a bit lost. 
Im hoping he kicks the goal next week..
How are you going with your adoptees? So good to see Nina happy..you 2 rock..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Alun, thanks for checking mate!
> He will be running and swimming in a week and they left his pouch intact and he's confused ( you know what I mean) his temperament is still dependable re guarding and he just looks a bit lost.
> Im hoping he kicks the goal next week..
> How are you going with your adoptees? So good to see Nina happy..you 2 rock..
> ...


Glad to hear there is no complications mate. He will be good I'm sure, don't worry. 
Our furry friends and OK. They all sleep, but I can't (it's 1:45AM). It's too hot. Installed new air conditioner in the living room, but now I'm thinking about small one for bedroom only. Can't stand the heat (it's 34-35C). Doggies are also not happy with the hot weather. Most of the day they spend in the basement. It's much cooler there. Maybe I should move there too over the summer???  Cheers mate and greetings to your family and doggies!

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Afternoon break with best friends and Seikona  Not a diver (my SKX is at watchmaker to put back OEM dial and chapter ring), but 100M WR. And one lazy cat 






























Bit later: asking for belly scratching


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Happy, smiling furries. Makes my day every time I come here!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Couldn't resist to send some more cuddly pics 
















Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hell Alun, 
Now my wife wants a daschund!!
Max..crashed out after first good run.
Next step is going forward with graphic artist on shirt.
Are you guys cool with long sleeved T- Shirts, as I need the sleeves to come in to play...
Stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell Alun,
> Now my wife wants a daschund!!
> 
> Next step is going forward with graphic artist on shirt.
> ...


Your wife _and_ mine Dave. 🙄

Long sleeves is cool with me. 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just tell your wives they are like cuddly kittens. Maybe they change their minds 
Long sleeves are OK for me too.

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Synced sleeping....









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell Alun,
> Now my wife wants a daschund!!
> Max..crashed out after first good run.
> Next step is going forward with graphic artist on shirt.
> ...


It takes a special kind of arm/mitt to pull off a Ploprof. You wear it well Dave.

Long sleeves are fine with me!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> It takes a special kind of arm/mitt to pull off a Ploprof. You wear it well Dave.
> 
> Long sleeves are fine with me!


Thanks mate...long sleeves are locked in
The ploprof's are a very comfortable piece on the wrist

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hot weekend, son's Catahoula Leopard mix "Louie" making a splash










Wearing my ASW










Drip-dry dog....


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Alright, people, I need my dog pics. Oblige, please.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

104F today so we're being lazy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Locked in while workers knock off for day..then one decides to check out my ute!
Big ouch after that " mistake"























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Great pics, Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Great pics, Dave.


Tks mate..it was bloody hilarious seeing this guy trying to explain " why" from the top of my ute tray..which is firmly Max & Sal's turf..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Locked in while workers knock off for day..then one decides to check out my ute!
> Big ouch after that " mistake"
> 
> 
> ...


Can we eat him dad,can we,huh,huh,can we PLEASE hahahahaaa...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Can we eat him dad,can we,huh,huh,can we PLEASE hahahahaaa...


Yes Alan, they were given the " word "...our local sarge said to me..how dumb was he...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Keeping ducks at bay...









Actually, it's the canine statues that keep ducks off the deck. DDD; damned duck dung!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

She loves to cuddle


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Another hot day


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kamonjj said:


>


Great pic mate..can we get one with your best mate too!
All the best in jest 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kamonjj said:


>


Cripes! Watch out you don't get et.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals..totally wioed out this arvo...big day for her
Stay well animal crazies 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The Baby Willard and my baby Louis!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just going through the day with my 2 best mates.
We have figured out tomorrow we will do better..
Ha..feel very fortunate to have dogs..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Noon break






























Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

With 300m WR but no rotatable dive bezel, I hope this one counts! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kevinlucci said:


> With 300m WR but no rotatable dive bezel, I hope this one counts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ripper of a best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15407178


Great picture mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Noon break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The " Nina" miracle girl!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kevinlucci said:


> With 300m WR but no rotatable dive bezel, I hope this one counts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't care what watch you wear in here but focus is on mans best friend..


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15365352
> View attachment 15365354
> View attachment 15365357
> View attachment 15365358
> View attachment 15365359


Rabbit in the mouth?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

She is saying:"Stop taking your damn photos and give me another cookie"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta and Gabby
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kevinlucci said:


> With 300m WR but no rotatable dive bezel, I hope this one counts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pup reminds me that there's a guy on YouTube who posts videos of camping trips he takes with his Sheltie. They're fairly funny. Monty -- that's the dog -- usually steals the show. Probably boring if you're not at all interested in camping, though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15408777
> View attachment 15408778
> View attachment 15408779
> View attachment 15408780
> View attachment 15408781


Looking good Snag, but just putting out there that if your hounds do what comes natural...eg hunt/ catch/ kill
Then they are a dog...
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Rabbit in the mouth?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Father-in-law's pup Oki, and Duc's (now mine) de-modded SKX007. Have grilled fish (Chub mackerel) for lunch at Father-in-law's house 
















Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max's bed is way better than mine!..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I love dogs (and cats) and this might just be my favorite thread on WUS! Unfortunately, as I no longer have a pet, I will have to earmark this thread for when I eventually do again, that is unless I can make myself a makeshift pet like the OP 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kritameth said:


> I love dogs (and cats) and this might just be my favorite thread on WUS! Unfortunately, as I no longer have a pet, I will have to earmark this thread for when I eventually do again, that is unless I can make myself a makeshift pet like the OP


Welcome mate..we love our Dogs and divers..plus our other animal friends.
Be sure to post up a picture if you get another canine!!
We have heaps of members who are in between dog ownership for many reasons, like them any positive dog talk is the go!!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Max's bed is way better than mine!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks very cosy mate! How's Max? Is he fully back on track?

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kritameth said:


> I love dogs (and cats) and this might just be my favorite thread on WUS! Unfortunately, as I no longer have a pet, I will have to earmark this thread for when I eventually do again


Good god man,I can't have a dog right now either due to work,that is why I spend every day going through new posts here(& a few other sites I'm on)..In the last year or so I've gotten a new puppy(Skipper)lost a good friend(RIP Mommy),worried through a major injury(good girl Nina),enjoyed lurchers racing in the wind,diver dogs(can't remember that flying Poodleish diver)flying high then splashing down & swimmers(go Sprocket)...I don't think I could deal with some of the schiit I deal with if it weren't for dogs,even if it's just pics...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina&co got some unexpected friends. Well, not exactly friends, they ignore each other. Stray cats came into our yard and after we fed them, they decided to stay. Only Medo, our poor blind grandpa, got few slaps from gray cat because he bumped into him. Love to have furry friends around...


























































Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes thanks Alun, he is adjusting pretty well with it as am i....bigger picture moment for me to not "risk" him early so all in all...Max and his dopy owner are getting there!!
Take care over there mate
Dave


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Early morning ramble










Louie abating the drought










And the ASW gets new shoes


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Chillin at the trailer with my mutt...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo on her morning wander, and then home with the PO45 waiting for her steak to cook.......steak, rice and salmon oil for breakie, salmon oil is for her aging joints.....at our recent vet annual checkup, just before the world took a crap on us, was told she is middle aged now!

.....oh, she will be 5 in Oct, and Akitas can live well into there teens.....


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo on her morning wander, and then home with the PO45 waiting for her steak to cook.......steak, rice and salmon oil for breakie, salmon oil is for her aging joints.....at our recent vet annual checkup, just before the world took a crap on us, was told she is middle aged now!
> 
> .....oh, she will be 5 in Oct, and Akitas can live well into there teens.....


Kilo is beautiful girl mate! Very nice PO. BTW, thanks for the tip about Ball Engineer III Marvelight color! Bought blue dial 40mm and it's gorgeous!

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Kilo is beautiful girl mate! Very nice PO. BTW, thanks for the tip about Ball Engineer III Marvelight color! Bought blue dial 40mm and it's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


....always good to hear that enabling has paid off! The Marve 3 is a killer watch, in either size....enjoy!


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hanky Panky yesterday, he really is taking after the frisbee.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

seikomatic said:


>


i

A-a
CB NB i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello from Batman and Squak from Princess Jelly Belly!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Time to check the last of the crop for feral's..
Stay well guys and all our best mates!!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hot and steamy weather, so doggies (and me) were tired out after only 30 min.





































Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Time to check the last of the crop for feral's..
> Stay well guys and all our best mates!!
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of ferals Dave?


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Our dog from the rescue and the SMP Bond...


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I’m so jealous of all you guys, being in between dogs isn’t great. These wacky times make it really difficult to find another best bud. Thanks to everyone for sharing your pictures.......best thread here!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> I'm so jealous of all you guys, being in between dogs isn't great. These wacky times make it really difficult to find another best bud. Thanks to everyone for sharing your pictures.......best thread here!


I heard that, Spun. On the flip side, the reason I haven't had a dog in a long time is my irregular work hours. Working from home all the time, now, makes it hard to _keep from_ getting one. I have to remind myself this isn't going to last forever (probably).


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> What kind of ferals Dave?


Big pigs now Snag..i was at a good point when the wild dogs were keeping the grunters on the run.
A few wild dog remains later and showed a 80 kg pig will roll a 15kg dingo..lots of pigs mate they overtook a pack of wild dogs..i don't let my dogs out now,but stop at night and watch them sniff and hear..keep them safe in cage and then " deal" with a few..also foxes are bad and bloody feral cats climbed up in to one of our kingfishers nests the other night..i know cause it went back..silly move..we are on the edge of a state forest for a couple of km's..its like a highway for them.
I just try and be fair and keep a balance.
Its always quick with me.
Stay well over on the isle mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old " kooka" never misses his swim or a chance to wind up Max or Sal..daily laugh..
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[QUOTE="Diesels, post: 52286308, member: 1383461"[/QUOTE]

Your watch is bigger and heavier than your pups mate 

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Bad day for Titus. First a bath and now this humiliation.
Best activity partner ever!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Your watch is bigger and heavier than your pups mate 

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

Pretty close. hahaha


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Cody, our 18-month old Kelpie (and dogfluencer : our daughter has made him a bit of a social media star, apparently).
He's the reason I'm fitter now than I was when he adopted us!
He's a good little mate and keeps us amused as well as fit.









Stay well.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just want to share with you guys some nice news. Jazz and Swing are adopted! Nice young family, only 3 blocks away from us (wife just gave birth to twins - 2 girls), and wanted two cuddly pups. They saw pics of Jazz and Swing and instantly fall in love. Doggies are happy, have backyard double the size of ours, access to house, basement, garage, wherever they want. 
So, we have now "only" 4 elders  Nina, Medo, Darian and Miha.






















Forgot the watch. Sorry, not a diver, just a Seiko chronograph.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just want to share with you guys some nice news. Jazz and Swing are adopted! Nice young family, only 3 blocks away from us (wife just gave birth to twins - 2 girls), and wanted two cuddly pups. They saw pics of Jazz and Swing and instantly fall in love. Doggies are happy, have backyard double the size of ours, access to house, basement, garage, wherever they want.
> So, we have now "only" 4 elders  Nina, Medo, Darian and Miha.
> 
> 
> ...


Great result Alun, keep up the good work


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Great result Alun, keep up the good work


Thanks Snag, we will 

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15418436


Nice mate there, can you give me a bit more background on your" best friend" looks very intelligent. 
Tks Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Nice mate there, can you give me a bit more background on your" best friend" looks very intelligent.
> Tks Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


We had to put our previous dog to sleep early 2017 (Cooper: our 17yo Blue Heeler/Kelpie x. Another good mate). The kids had nagged ever after to get another pup but I didn't want to just "replace" him. Anyway, my wife had been following the Workingdog rescue FB site and I liked that idea. March last year this bloke and a brother popped up on GT. Apparently a rescue: the last two in a litter from near Boorowa. Mum supposedly working-stud bred and dad a station dog. Cody was the runt (nobody told him, though! His character and the little snip of white between his eyes won me over. He checked out with the vet and moved in with us. He's sharp as a tack and has a beautiful nature. Definitely has the instinct: Stalks and tries to round upbirds, other dogs and us! Codythekelpie is his tag on I'gram: Our daughter runs that. She loves him and photography, so it works well...
Sorry for the long reply but you did ask! ?
Photo's of him on his way home March 2019 and a couple soon after.


























Stay well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> We had to put our previous dog to sleep early 2017 (Cooper: our 17yo Blue Heeler/Kelpie x. Another good mate). The kids had nagged ever after to get another pup but I didn't want to just "replace" him. Anyway, my wife had been following the Workingdog rescue FB site and I liked that idea. March last year this bloke and a brother popped up on GT. Apparently a rescue: the last two in a litter from near Boorowa. Mum supposedly working-stud bred and dad a station dog. Cody was the runt (nobody told him, though! His character and the little snip of white between his eyes won me over. He checked out with the vet and moved in with us. He's sharp as a tack and has a beautiful nature. Definitely has the instinct: Stalks and tries to round upbirds, other dogs and us! Codythekelpie is his tag on I'gram: Our daughter runs that. She loves him and photography, so it works well...
> Sorry for the long reply but you did ask!
> Photo's of him on his way home March 2019 and a couple soon after.
> 
> ...


He is a bonza mate, has a bloody keen eye on him plus you've seen the attributes of kelpie cross with a solid blue heeler..good to meet him and you!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

We've got some great ears in this thread.

I don't think I know "Kelpie." Is that short for a longer breed name? I still can't think of one it would be.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

urbino said:


> We've got some great ears in this thread.
> 
> I don't think I know "Kelpie." Is that short for a longer breed name?


"Australian" Kelpie?
World's best sheep dog! ?
They'll run and work all day or be a family pet, so long as they get plenty of exercise and stimulation. We're in the suburbs but he gets at least a couple of hours walk off lead most days...










Stay well.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

nevenkab said:


> We had to put our previous dog to sleep early 2017 (Cooper: our 17yo Blue Heeler/Kelpie x. Another good mate). The kids had nagged ever after to get another pup but I didn't want to just "replace" him. Anyway, my wife had been following the Workingdog rescue FB site and I liked that idea. March last year this bloke and a brother popped up on GT. Apparently a rescue: the last two in a litter from near Boorowa. Mum supposedly working-stud bred and dad a station dog. Cody was the runt (nobody told him, though! His character and the little snip of white between his eyes won me over. He checked out with the vet and moved in with us. He's sharp as a tack and has a beautiful nature. Definitely has the instinct: Stalks and tries to round upbirds, other dogs and us! Codythekelpie is his tag on I'gram: Our daughter runs that. She loves him and photography, so it works well...
> Sorry for the long reply but you did ask! ?
> Photo's of him on his way home March 2019 and a couple soon after.
> 
> ...


He looks as bright as a button ?

Sprocket was the runt of his litter too, but he's independent and the leader of the hunt, so again no-one told him!








I've said it before and it bears repeating - this is the best thread on WUS ??


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15418436


Also, a bit more info on the watch please


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Also, a bit more info on the watch please


That's the WUS Russian Watch project from a few years back. (Specs available at Meranom).
I like it but apparently it's not a true recreation of its ancestor, thus a new Project Vostok Compressor for 2020: all 300 units proposed spoken for at the moment...








Stay well.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Was trying to take a pic of the new mod done to my trusty SKX (all white hands), and Molly thought it was morning lick time. In the last pic she is trying to convince Sasha the camera won't bite.





































Edit: In a couple of the snaps you can see a tp roll on the floor. Molly loves to play with those for some reason. She carries them around inside and out whenever we give her one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15418883
> View attachment 15418886
> View attachment 15418892
> View attachment 15418897
> View attachment 15418898


What's the water temp C Snag, you bloody drongo it must be freezing!!
All the best in jest mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Was trying to take a pic of the new mod done to my trusty SKX (all white hands), and Molly thought it was morning lick time. In the last pic she is trying to convince Sasha the camera won't bite.
> 
> Edit: In a couple of the snaps you can see a tp roll on the floor. Molly loves to play with those for some reason. She carries them around inside and out whenever we give her one.


Molly has devilish red eyes, especially on last pic , but I think she's good girl (just kidding mate, I know it's because of flashlight). Have a nice day!
Oh, white hands are looking good. They appear larger than OEM hands because they are completely white, and therefore easier to read.

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The last snap is Sasha looking up, but it really doesn't matter. They are both little demons


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> What's the water temp C Snag, you bloody drongo it must be freezing!!
> All the best in jest mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Fresh Dave, fecking fresh!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

13C (55 F) on the Down East coast we refer to that as 'wick'd pissah' warm.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> 13C (55 F) on the Down East coast we refer to that as 'wick'd pissah' warm.


Can you translate that?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can you translate that?


I can: "Toasty warm."


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you born in fridge guys??? It's frickin freezing! I don't go into the water unless it's min. 22-23C! Ower the summer Adriatic See on our side of the coast is 24-28C. That's warm 

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fresh Dave, fecking fresh!
> View attachment 15418983


13 c....that would make the old " budgie smugglers" shrink all the more mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Are you born in fridge guys??? It's frickin freezing! I don't go into the water unless it's min. 22-23C! Ower the summer Adriatic See on our side of the coast is 24-28C. That's warm
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


During our Freshman year at the Maritime Academy I attended (in Maine), we had to jump off our training vessel into the bay and swim ashore (simulating an abandon ship drill). To get the most out of it, they fashioned a gangplank off the top of the tallest main deck structure that would accommodate one (paint locker). I'd say we were 30 - 40 feet (9m - 12m) above the water. It looked like a long jump at the time, but wasn't. The temp was 51F (10.5C) if I recall. Didn't seem bad at the time, but I would take a pass at casual swimming in it today.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

TRANSLATION FROM MAINEIAC:

When referring to native Maineiacs:

Wicked; Awesome, very cool, fly, exceptional 

Pissah; A situation where one experiences something pleasant

When referring to Flatlandahs or people 'from away' (tourists)

Wicked; exceptionally funny

Pissah; A situation where another person experiences something shockingly unpleasant, painful or humbling

Proper usage w/ Maineiacs: "Herman sellin' those folks some lobstah for a hundred dollahs was wicked pissah." 

Proper usage w/ Flatlandahs: "It was wicked pissah seein' that flatlandah run around aftah that lobstah snapped onta his d*ck!

Nearly forgot! Each statement MUST be followed by "Ayah".


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max,

Pardon the pun is knackered now!! First real good run and a swim..happy dog tonight
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Early morning and all are sleeping except me. Have a good morning all!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

" Birdie" my 10 week old Black Lab ... she's a peach.




























My Doxa 1200T


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello Birdie! She is adorable, I want to scratch her tummy. Looking forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

Enicar Super Dive and my lab/pointer mix.









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket _covered_ in sticky-buds.














New work boots Dave ;-)


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

The princess came in this morning and demanded lovin's









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Tess after 15,000 human steps. Probably 100,000 of doggy ones


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

CndRkMt said:


> Tess after 15,000 human steps. Probably 100,000 of doggy ones


She needs her own Fitbit.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Kenny and Lil' Willy


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15423943
> View attachment 15423945
> View attachment 15423947
> Sprocket _covered_ in sticky-buds.
> ...


Yep Snag, they look good those ultra protective models!!! You have to get some double pluggas!!
 here i go again mate..
Have a good one Snag and to sprocket keep finding that burr my 4 legged friend

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> New work boots Dave ;-)
> View attachment 15423956


Nice shorts. Thinking about getting some HP Foil shorts for when I go ocean fishing.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina & stray friend are only one outside. Storm is coming and rest of the gang don't want to come out.
And old work boots 






























Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina & stray friend are only one outside. Storm is coming and rest of the gang don't want to come out.
> And old work boots
> 
> 
> ...


Your stray friend seems to have taken to you rather quickly. Knows a friendly face when s/he sees one, I guess.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Your stray friend seems to have taken to you rather quickly. Knows a friendly face when s/he sees one, I guess.


And she's not alone  All together, 4 strays found our place cosy. They get food, water, place to sleep, and doggies don't chase them.























Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2 knackered mates.
Snag..never stop lifting us with your amazing posts!
Noc..Alun about time you got your best work boots on mate!!!
Let's keep the best thread ever rolling...just love seeing everyone's beautiful dog's.
Bloody brilliant 
Stay well guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15427322


Run, doggies, run!  Nice cows BTW. Explo looks good too! 

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Yesterday was stormy day and temperature dropped 15C (59F), so some doggies prefer to stay in warm beds, others keep me company during my afternoon coffee.

































































Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Meant to post over the weekend. I wonder if, in my life, I have ever been this relaxed...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> ... I wonder if, in my life, I have ever been this relaxed...


Hardly, but you should try. Me too 
That U2 looks great.

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Meant to post over the weekend. I wonder if, in my life, I have ever been this relaxed...
> 
> View attachment 15427571
> 
> ...


Hahaha. She is OUT.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

They are about to " bolt" for the ute...Sal always put a paw over Max's to slow him down...
Top picks all!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Just relaxing in front of the T.V.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> They are about to " bolt" for the ute...Sal always put a paw over Max's to slow him down...
> Top picks all!!
> Dave
> 
> ...


And there was me thinking they were holding hands 😅


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina and Darian waiting for lunch to be cooked  And finally have SKX007 as I want. Uncle Seiko fitted waffle rubber strap arrived on Monday. Bit stiffer than expected, but fits really good and I like it.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

'Walking on sunshine, yeee yeee!'  And we feel good. Doggies and me. Nice sunny afternoon, not hot or cold (23C/73F), so we enjoy. No ocean like Snag has, just fields with corn, soya, sunflowers...




































































































Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

T-Freak said:


>


Can you introduce us your pup? What's her/his name? Or I missed it somehow?

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> They are about to " bolt" for the ute...Sal always put a paw over Max's to slow him down...
> Top picks all!!
> Dave
> 
> ...


Didn't you post a pic a while back of her doing the same thing to you? Y'all gotta quit running off on Sal. Poor girl's got abandonment issues.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Just relaxing in front of the T.V.
> 
> View attachment 15428969
> View attachment 15428970


Good dog, Koji.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Hide and seek with dad...








and "fetch" never gets old!








Stay well all.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Pics of Roxy from yesterday.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#MurphyTheWonderMutt telling me time for breakfast.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Didn't you post a pic a while back of her doing the same thing to you? Y'all gotta quit running off on Sal. Poor girl's got abandonment issues.


No mate, she just likes to win

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shots from yesterday.


----------



## mattlee9826 (Aug 19, 2020)

Sorry no doggo but here is my brand new diver watch!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Shots from yesterday.
> View attachment 15430932
> View attachment 15430933
> View attachment 15430934
> ...


Far out Snag, id love to see your island mate..just looks ever-changing and amazing weather patterns..
Plus a few crazy dogs and their owners 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mattlee9826 said:


> Sorry no doggo but here is my brand new diver watch!
> 
> View attachment 15430946


No doggo? No problemo - here's a gratuitous photo of Sprockerchops to fill that void ;-)


----------



## mattlee9826 (Aug 19, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> No doggo? No problemo - here's a gratuitous photo of Sprockerchops to fill that void ;-)
> View attachment 15430965


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> No doggo? No problemo - here's a gratuitous photo of Sprockerchops to fill that void ;-)
> View attachment 15430965


Awesome picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Awesome picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir. Sprocket is a photogenic little mufugga, and the Fragrant One's favourite truth be told. He's also our eldest - turned 10 this year. He's been through the wars, hopefully many more years left in him.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

It is really windy today


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Shots from yesterday.
> View attachment 15430932
> View attachment 15430933
> View attachment 15430934
> ...


Snag, I want to come over and live with your dogs! They look like my kind of people!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

#codythekelpie went for a walk to a local lookout this morning: what a great day!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

#codythekelpie out and about this afternoon...









He was a bit nervous about the Magpie that had been swooping him!









Not a diver but the Pulsar digital given to me on my 16th Birthday: January 1986...


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Tess kindly agreed to pose  Next to her is the Amphibian/Komandirkie mutt


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A day o'$hite, a.k.a. a wet play day.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Taco time!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Looks like a doggy, but is actually a diver.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks like a doggy, but is actually a diver.


That's awesome!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit of brotherly love...top day all...great video snag!
My heart always used to pound when we saw silver flash in front or spot over your shoulder..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

#codythekelpie on our morning stroll.
Happy Aussie Father's Day to all the dads!















Stay well.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bit of lazy time with my old mate.

Happy Father's Day to all involved

Enjoy your weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

And this afternoon...

















Stay well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pic was lining up fine,till Genevieve asked me to come in and carve..Ha!
Stay well all dogs and their servants..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji chillin on my big belly...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great look boxers!

We have the same combo. Older brindle and young fawn. This was a few years ago. They are both the same size now. They are cute when small though.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great news guys! The wife and daughter are really coming around. They are actively looking for a new pup now. It’s proving to be more difficult than expected though. We never realized there were so many hoops to jump through even for a rescue.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Great look boxers!
> 
> We have the same combo. Older brindle and young fawn. This was a few years ago. They are both the same size now. They are cute when small though.


I'll see your two and raise you three:




























And the obligatory diver.....









Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Forgot the 'where's Wally.....':


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Superman and dog









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

A tummy scratch in the sun for #codythekelpie. He's shedding like crazy, now that spring is here!

















Take a bow...








I think I need to get stuck into the deck before it gets too hot...
Stay well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Afternoon napping by Medo








And I have a seal napping in my yard 








SKX, of course









Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Trying to keep Miles out of the harbor


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals was flat bat for a while, 
Max just idled by..

Stay well fellow animal crazies


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pre-walk warm-up, lurcher style. Brutal hail showers out there this morning, gonna have to pick our moment carefully... Updates later.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy is the only one wanting to hang out.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Its like having kids again..thank God they are asleep!!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dodged all the showers. Have a great weekend all.
















































Post-walk chillin'.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Its like having kids again..thank God they are asleep!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, spot on mate! BTW, how far are shirt prototypes?

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Murf isn't ALWAYS sleeping....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hahaha, spot on mate! BTW, how far are shirt prototypes?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


 Gday Alun!! Long sleeve T's...gave one of my sons graphic artist mates a wish list..that covers
Dogs( as we owners see them)
Divers ( as we WIS see them)
Diving..( something that all of have in common..even the buffet counts at local pub )
Bring it all together using
Across shoulders and down sleeve with a D&D logo on lhs of Tee...
She is pretty good ( and loves Dogs and Divers!!! Lucky Jack)
So I reckon next week is out but drafts through..
She had a few cool ideas that may ensure we get the right size shirt for our group who wish to participate..
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Always wake up safe..even with the extra beefed up pluggas ...come on Snag bring a few in and mate..that island of rugged beauty you live on manages 4 seasons in a day..very easily mate!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Always wake up safe..even with the extra beefed up pluggas ...come on Snag bring a few in and mate..that island of rugged beauty you live on manages 4 seasons in a day..very easily mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, what's that on your wrist? Can't recognize... 
Pluggas rules 

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Enjoying the view this arvo









But a bit off-colour tonight. D&V's and off his food. Keeping an eye on him: still having water.








Stay well


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

nevenkab said:


> Enjoying the view this arvo
> View attachment 15447452
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon Bud, from the Northern Chapter.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A bit of a wet play day, but the *****-boots still came out.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A bit of a wet play day, but the *****-boots still came out.
> View attachment 15447514


Hey man you always have really great pictures. Your corner of the world is beautiful. And just so no one gets pissed off lol here is a picture of Blue.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Parsival said:


> Hey man you always have really great pictures. Your corner of the world is beautiful. And just so no one gets pissed off lol here is a picture of Blue.
> 
> View attachment 15447689
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful dog, stunning view & a pearler of a watch... Hey - you forgot the watch?! Ne'er mind, you got the important stuff in ?

Looks nice & dry there, our morning wasn't so bad, but it's given way to a dreich afternoon. Soaking. Man, you have S-P-A-C-E, looks wonderful.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wow! Beautiful dog, stunning view & a pearler of a watch... Hey - you forgot the watch?! Ne'er mind, you got the important stuff in
> 
> Looks nice & dry there, our morning wasn't so bad, but it's given way to a dreich afternoon. Soaking. Man, you have S-P-A-C-E, looks wonderful.


Thanks. I'm visiting some family in southern Utah. What I would give for some rain. And I think I'm wearing a seiko alpinist on this hike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

He's my best diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the ball? Let's go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Dave, what's that on your wrist? Can't recognize...
> Pluggas rules
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


Hey Alun, its a Sinn EZM 10..has a 200 m rating and has definitely been wet mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's my dive timer...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

sgrysdon said:


> Here's my dive timer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate, welcome!! We need great pictures of your dog..with your watch too!! He's a bloody pearler and happy looking to boot!
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Codythekelpie is feeling better today...
























Still off his food but at least the rest is back to normal...








Stay well


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

How do you get him to wear it? .... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Zulu...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sleepy head Koji. As usual, I'm the only one awake.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoke too soon. Roxy came down to hang out.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doggies and today arrived Citizen Fugu NY0091-83E, Asian LE.






























Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Doggies and today arrived Citizen Fugu NY0091-83E, Asian LE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, dogs and watch. Congrats Alun.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful, dogs and watch. Congrats Alun.


Thanks Snag. Watch is gorgeous!Pictures doesn't do it justice. Red bezel goes so nice with gilt hands and indices, and QC is visibly better than on SKX, for example. Everything is tight and 100% aligned. But, doggies are more beautiful IMO  Always!

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Show-dog pose.







Looks like Floyd just told Poppy a good joke.







Scanning.







Mad spaniel.







Dreich day; the only SUN we'll see today is this Seiko ?.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Show-dog pose.
> View attachment 15449194
> Looks like Floyd just told Poppy a good joke.
> View attachment 15449198
> ...


What's caught their attention Snag? BTW, we have too much sun here. It's again 34-35C,. Too hot for me...

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> What's caught their attention Snag? BTW, we have too much sun here. It's again 34-35C,. Too hot for me...
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


Rabbits Alun. Always after rabbits.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Rabbits Alun. Always after rabbits.


Hahaha, I thought so!

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks like Floyd just told Poppy a good joke.
> View attachment 15449198


Shot some afternoon coffee out my nose on this one. Well done!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Always bummed I don't have a dog to share but I did come across this today & thought it interesting enough to post...Take care everyone & thanks for all the great dog pics...

"In a breakthrough research which might change the way people view dogs forever, neuroscientist Gregory Berns found "dogs are people, too." He reached this conclusion after performing MRI scans on over a dozen dogs and found the same brain region responsible for positive emotions in humans is activated in dogs as well.

To infer animal sentience and other neurological traits, scientists rely on animal behaviorism. You can't ask a dog how it feels, or what its thinking about. As such, it's been considered an extremely difficult area of research. By using brain scans, however, one can bypass having to directly 'talk' to an animal. Instead, you let the brain do all the talking.

ADVERTISEMENT
Performing MRI on animals is extremely difficult. The machines are racketing, claustrophobic and generally unpleasant even for humans, and for them to work you have to stay completely still. You can imagine how difficult it is to get a hyper Labrador stay put while all kinds of machinery are diverting its attention. Typically, veterinarians perform anesthesia on dogs whose brain scans they need to perform, but this renders any kind of emotion monitoring useless.

*Dog emotions, not too different from ours*
Berns tackled this issue by training dogs using painstaking reward exercises to stay still when inside the operating MRI, and in doing so he has performed the first wake dog MRIs. Inside the scanner, the dogs' brain activity was measured for a two hand signal (which they learned to associate with food), as well as for scents of familiar and unfamiliar dogs and humans.

Both the human and dog brain are strikingly similar in function and structure in one key region: the caudate nucleus. Located between the brainstem and the cortex, this dopamine-rich caudate plays a key role in the anticipation of things we enjoy, like food, love and money. Positive emotions.



> "Many of the same things that activate the human caudate [part of the brain], which are associated with positive emotions, also activate the dog caudate. Neuroscientists call this a functional homology, and it may be an indication of canine emotions," Berns wrote in an article for the NY Times.


In response to hand signals indicating food, as well smells of familiar humans, the canine caudate activity increased. And in preliminary tests, it activated to the return of an owner who had momentarily stepped out of view. Neuroscientists call this a functional homology, and it may be an indication of canine emotions.

ADVERTISEMENT


> "The ability to experience positive emotions, like love and attachment, would mean that dogs have a level of sentience comparable to that of a human child. And this ability suggests a rethinking of how we treat dogs.
> DOGS have long been considered property. Though the Animal Welfare Act of 1966 and state laws raised the bar for the treatment of animals, they solidified the view that animals are things - objects that can be disposed of as long as reasonable care is taken to minimize their suffering.
> But now, by using the M.R.I. to push away the limitations of behaviorism, we can no longer hide from the evidence. Dogs, and probably many other animals (especially our closest primate relatives), seem to have emotions just like us. And this means we must reconsider their treatment as property."


So, do dogs truly loves us? We can't be sure, but next time you see your dog wag his tail you can be sure he's happy, scientific proof included.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Yesterday Molly had what looked like a scratch on the sclera/cornea of her eye. The vet wanted a pic of it before we brought her in, so tonight I tried to get a shot. It's totally cleared up. Makes me a happy fella


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes mate, but still get vet to check.
I drove my fingernail in to Max's eye by mistake and he had a scratch..it healed I took him to the vet for his shots and told him..I wrestled him to ground so vet did not lose his arm.
He checked eye and needed drops and antibiotics after the ink and uv...
Molly just needs to be checked..same name as my sons bluey...
Just double check mate please ...
Not a vet,but had a feeling as on the farm we do a lot of surgery..and pink eye really is bad to not rule out.
Hope I'm not being intrusive 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

> Looks like Floyd just told Poppy a good joke.


Or a really bad one. Looks like the face I make at a bad pun.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Yesterday Molly had what looked like a scratch on the sclera/cornea of her eye. The vet wanted a pic of it before we brought her in, so tonight I tried to get a shot. It's totally cleared up. Makes me a happy fella
> 
> View attachment 15450342


Glad it's gone. A hair, maybe?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Where's our buddy Bodhi gotten off to?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll get her checked. It's too easy to not do. Thanks dog crazy mates!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Time for the afternoon walk...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I'll get her checked. It's too easy to not do. Thanks dog crazy mates!


Glad mate..you nailed it with that comment ..she's a crakka!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just took a vote in the family, sal was voting yes!
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh well, it didn't last long. Our happiness that there is no abandoned puppies around. Today morning on her way to work, my wife found this little girl. She was on the road, running from one car to another, forcing them to brake hard in order not to run her over, asking for help. My wife was in the third car. Puppy runs first under her car when my wife stopped, and then wife opened the door and she jumped right into the car. And here she is now. Poor baby just wants to cuddle all the time 












































Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Oh well, it didn't last long. Our happiness that there is no abandoned puppies around. Today morning on her way to work, my wife found this little girl. She was on the road, running from one car to another, forcing them to brake hard in order not to run her, asking for help. My wife was in the third car. Puppy runs first under her car when my wife stopped, and then wife opened the door and she jumped right into the car. And here she is now. Poor baby just wants to cuddle all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are doggie angels!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Oh well, it didn't last long. Our happiness that there is no abandoned puppies around. Today morning on her way to work, my wife found this little girl. She was on the road, running from one car to another, forcing them to brake hard in order not to run her, asking for help. My wife was in the third car. Puppy runs first under her car when my wife stopped, and then wife opened the door and she jumped right into the car. And here she is now. Poor baby just wants to cuddle all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confident that you both go on the lookout for dogs to show love and aid..
Gold collar for you both

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> You guys are doggie angels!


Thanks mate!

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

That kiss on the last pic is worth millions. Priceless!!!

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Oh well, it didn't last long. Our happiness that there is no abandoned puppies around. Today morning on her way to work, my wife found this little girl. She was on the road, running from one car to another, forcing them to brake hard in order not to run her over, asking for help. My wife was in the third car. Puppy runs first under her car when my wife stopped, and then wife opened the door and she jumped right into the car. And here she is now. Poor baby just wants to cuddle all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh Alun, they come in threes mate; new watch, new puppy... What's next?,


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Uh-oh Alun, they come in threes mate; new watch, new puppy... What's next?,


Another new diver is already on the way Snag. Devilish one  '666'

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Another new diver is already on the way Snag. Devilish one  '666'
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


Bulova you say? Noice. 👍🏻


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

A good doggy.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket & Floyd AWOL in the dunes chasing rabbits. Charles & Poppy keeping me in sight.


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Apologies for double picture post. Don't know what I'm doing wrong with the photo upload.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Apologies for double picture post. Don't know what I'm doing wrong with the photo upload.
> View attachment 15454012
> View attachment 15454012


2 pics of your pup is gold mate..welcome

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> 2 pics of your pup is gold mate..welcome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Apologies for double picture post. Don't know what I'm doing wrong with the photo upload.
> View attachment 15454012
> View attachment 15454012


Love the divingstar, and what a cute pup. What's his/her name?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Moochers waiting for me to drop some food.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Love the divingstar, and what a cute pup. What's his/her name?


Hi, thanks! Her name is Emma.?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Hi, thanks! Her name is Emma.
> View attachment 15456016
> View attachment 15456023
> View attachment 15456025


Wonderful!

Looking forward to seeing Emma grow up.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Hi, thanks! Her name is Emma.😆
> View attachment 15456016
> View attachment 15456023
> View attachment 15456025


Beautiful! Welcome Emma 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Swimming with a family of seals this morning.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15456718
> View attachment 15456719
> View attachment 15456721
> View attachment 15456722
> ...


Keep reminding all us old bustards what we used to do regularly Spun!! Its taking 40 years off me and I'm bloody well enjoying it...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Hi, thanks! Her name is Emma.
> View attachment 15456016
> View attachment 15456023
> View attachment 15456025


So cute, I look forward to seeing Emma grow up.

Cheers


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Where's Cody?









There he is!!!









Stay well


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's not happy camper!!
Ripped a toe nail and got treatment via me...my wife has issued a CA..that's not good for either of us!!
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Sal's not happy camper!!
> Ripped a toe nail and got treatment via me...my wife has issued a CA..that's not good for either of us!!
> All the best guys
> Dave
> ...


CA?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> CA?


All good Snag! You bloody mad swimming local!
My wife has told me to make sure I put a Corrective Action in place so no dogs get injured when with me..
Which sort of stumps me as all my dogs never got in the house or got a bed!!!
Plus that is the life a cattle dog loves...and bred for.
However ill give it a go
But not going to baby them as they really hate not being in the thick of it...like a few characters i reckon you've run in too beneath the blades..
 Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Sal's not happy camper!!
> Ripped a toe nail and got treatment via me...my wife has issued a CA..that's not good for either of us!!
> All the best guys
> Dave
> ...


Speedy recovery. Hope Sal's back in action soon!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> All good Snag! You bloody mad swimming local!
> My wife has told me to make sure I put a Corrective Action in place so no dogs get injured when with me..
> Which sort of stumps me as all my dogs never got in the house or got a bed!!!
> Plus that is the life a cattle dog loves...and bred for.
> ...


They look very comfy & right at home Dave. Any dog being a dog & doing dog stuff is going to pick up the odd injury now and again. The lurchers get the occasional skin-tear or torn claw (rarely though, thank goodness), but you can't wrap them in cotton wool. A dog's gotta do what a dog's gotta do. Up to us to get them fixed up afterwards as necessary. Swimming again this morning, but no camera so no pics from me today. Back at work until tomorrow arvo. Enjoy the weekend all ??


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 of my fave JDMs - Akita and Darth Tuna......

....coincidentally, Kilo is waiting for her Tuna breakfast!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

He might not look it here but Cody was in his element this morning in the rain: a wet and happy dog!








Stay well


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabby and the Eza
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> They look very comfy & right at home Dave. Any dog being a dog & doing dog stuff is going to pick up the odd injury now and again. The lurchers get the occasional skin-tear or torn claw (rarely though, thank goodness), but you can't wrap them in cotton wool. A dog's gotta do what a dog's gotta do. Up to us to get them fixed up afterwards as necessary. Swimming again this morning, but no camera so no pics from me today. Back at work until tomorrow arvo. Enjoy the weekend all


Condy's crystals...are they the international potassium pomegranate we all use?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Condy's crystals...are they the international potassium pomegranate we all use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


My wife's a nurse, she takes care of the medical side of things. For me _and _the hounds ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Bed time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

No watch pic, just kilo girl and the black bear we saw on our walk....luckily I saw the bear before she did and leashed her....the wonders of living in Western Canada....at least the smoke has gone!


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sinn UX hydro and Hercules

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is the tired Akita after her exciting morning!

.......and Darth.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

sgrysdon said:


> Sinn UX hydro and Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hercules rocks! Plus its so good to see another verandah timbers age!!
Ha..go Hercules!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Speedy recovery. Hope Sal's back in action soon!


Thank you mate...those condys crystals are the go!!
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> No watch pic, just kilo girl and the black bear we saw on our walk....luckily I saw the bear before she did and leashed her....the wonders of living in Western Canada....at least the smoke has gone!
> 
> View attachment 15460184
> View attachment 15460185


Kilo is a handsome girl. Love that coat. And she might give a black bear a run for its money.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> No watch pic, just kilo girl and the black bear we saw on our walk....luckily I saw the bear before she did and leashed her....the wonders of living in Western Canada....at least the smoke has gone!
> 
> View attachment 15460184
> View attachment 15460185


Great looking dog! Although Kilo looks different, she made me think of Hachiko the dog.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Almost lost my hand  Sila, new puppy, likes to chew things. I was closest. New watch arrived an hour ago.
















Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Almost lost my hand  Sila, new puppy, likes to chew things. I was closest. New watch arrived an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful Alun, she looks like she might swallow you whole!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Almost lost my hand  Sila, new puppy, likes to chew things. I was closest. New watch arrived an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pup and watch Alun 🤩


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Husky heavy metal Mondays...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Gorgeous pup and watch Alun


Thank you Snag

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hi_beat (Oct 5, 2019)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15461200
> View attachment 15461201


Now that is a cute puppy and a great watch!!! Looks a little aprehensive about jumping off the bed right now, but that won't last long


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Great looking dog! Although Kilo looks different, she made me think of Hachiko the dog.


Hachiko is a Japanese Akita, Kilo is an American Akita....same descendants, changes during and after WW2 when GIs bought Akita's back to the US after Helen Keller was gifted one earlier......

for anyone interested









Akita (dog) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## hellomisterjedi (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Old, blind, semi deaf, but still likes gentle scratching. Our Medo.






Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

When you've got a cold nose...








Stay well


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

hi_beat said:


> Now that is a cute puppy and a great watch!!! Looks a little aprehensive about jumping off the bed right now, but that won't last long


Actually he sleeps like that sometimes. Weird dog. Haha


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15462915
> View attachment 15462916
> View attachment 15462917


Two good mates. Crashing out because they feel safe and relaxed..
Top stuff 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

nevenkab said:


> When you've got a cold nose...
> View attachment 15462885
> 
> Stay well


Well, that made my day.

You can tell a lot about a man by the way he treats his animals. Nothing else needs to be said here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A day o'sh!te.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Another windy day


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> A day o'sh!te.
> View attachment 15463275


I would love to have a nice rainy day!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy doesn't want to be bothered.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

New puppy Sila, and yesterday's new arrival. Citizen Signature Grand Touring with 200M WR.























Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunshine at last!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Carefully watching pigeons. Rest of the gang is hiding in their room because rain is coming 
















Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15466708


Glad to see your wearing your safety boots mate, those dogs have a bloody good life ..characters!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> New puppy Sila, and yesterday's new arrival. Citizen Signature Grand Touring with 200M WR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a cutie.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15466708


Ol' Sprocket always seems to be having a good time.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15466708


You should get Sleepy Floyd to autograph this.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> You should get Sleepy Floyd to autograph this.


He always loves to rest his chin on something. Cute.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I think my lurcher is broken.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

One of my daughter's three beasts (Franky). Reminds me of me:









Watch du jour:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> One of my daughter's three beasts (Franky). Reminds me of me:
> View attachment 15468810
> 
> 
> ...


Strike a pose!

Strike three in fact - dog, watch & pen, all good looking.

What is the pen out of interest?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

AG-7 from here: #AG7- BTN - Black Titanium Nitride Astronaut Space Pen

I had mine engraved with my name:









The other side:









One of the house rulers:









The other:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> AG-7 from here: #AG7- BTN - Black Titanium Nitride Astronaut Space Pen
> 
> I had mine engraved with my name:
> View attachment 15469005
> ...


Thank you Charles.

Your namesake;


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you Charles.
> 
> Your namesake;
> View attachment 15469043


You're welcome! He's better looking than me and a damn sight more cuddly!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> He always loves to rest his chin on something. Cute.
> View attachment 15468233


'Tis. (Sleepy Floyd was an American basketball player.)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15469901
> View attachment 15469902
> View attachment 15469903


You know Diesel, that little one does not get out a lot that I know of..but I reckon that" pocket rocket " ...and you make the day dig...
Rocks!!... all aces up mate.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> You know Diesel, that little one does not get out a lot that I know of..but I reckon that" pocket rocket " ...and you make the day dig...
> Rocks!!... all aces up mate.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Haha yes, they are usually out and about during the day. I work a swing shift so I don't usually take pics until late night.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No Sprocket today. He started limping after yesterday's walk, by the end of the day he wasn't weight-bearing on it. It's his bad leg - had the wrist fused a few years ago. Vets on Monday. Hopefully just a strain & the aging process.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#MurphyTheWonderMutt








#RubblesTheWonderDog
&
#MurphyTheWonderMutt
And oops no watch 😳😝😅😂🤪


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Sprocket today. He started limping after yesterday's walk, by the end of the day he wasn't weight-bearing on it. It's his bad leg - had the wrist fused a few years ago. Vets on Monday. Hopefully just a strain & the aging process.
> View attachment 15470241


Our thoughts are with Sprocket. Hold on boy!

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> View attachment 15470429
> #MurphyTheWonderMutt
> View attachment 15470433
> 
> ...


Double d'awwww.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Sprocket today. He started limping after yesterday's walk, by the end of the day he wasn't weight-bearing on it. It's his bad leg - had the wrist fused a few years ago. Vets on Monday. Hopefully just a strain & the aging process.
> View attachment 15470241


Be well, Sprockers.

In the bottom middle pic, Snag, what's the bright red thing in the rocks in the background?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Be well, Sprockers.
> 
> In the bottom middle pic, Snag, what's the bright red thing in the rocks in the background?


That's my drybag. If I'm planning to get out of the water where I go in I sometimes leave it on the shore, if it's a one-way swim it comes with me.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

I think he's wondering what the pose all the time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Sunny but brisk this morning: blowing off the ranges where we had a bit of snow yesterday...
















Stay well


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

In my backyard wilderness.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Sprocket today. He started limping after yesterday's walk, by the end of the day he wasn't weight-bearing on it. It's his bad leg - had the wrist fused a few years ago. Vets on Monday. Hopefully just a strain & the aging process.
> View attachment 15470241


Hope Sprocket will be ok.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Sprocket today. He started limping after yesterday's walk, by the end of the day he wasn't weight-bearing on it. It's his bad leg - had the wrist fused a few years ago. Vets on Monday. Hopefully just a strain & the aging process.
> View attachment 15470241


Yes, Hope its just a bit of rest and anti inflammatory treatment mate...he will be ticked off he's not on the tour..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes, Hope its just a bit of rest and anti inflammatory treatment mate...he will be ticked off he's not on the tour..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


He howls like a banshee when I take the other three out.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> He howls like a banshee when I take the other three out.


I did not reckon he'd take being left out very well..the old fella loves his time with his gang and slave hunan

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Our new doggie, Enzo is a golden retriever and almost 10 weeks old. We lost our old golden Sunny earlier this year to old age and was 13 when he passed. I forgot how much work it was training a new pup. My last 2 dogs were adult rescues. One has assume the role of "nanny" already for little Enzo. He does like watches, keeps licking at mine everytime I get close to him. Had to take it off when petting and playing with him.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#SimpleSunday. #ThreeHandsOnly. 
#RubblesTheWonderDog!
#MurphyThewonderMutt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

francorx said:


> Our new doggie, Enzo is a golden retriever and almost 10 weeks old. We lost our old golden Sunny earlier this year to old age and was 13 when he passed. I forgot how much work it was training a new pup. My last 2 dogs were adult rescues. One has assume the role of "nanny" already for little Enzo. He does like watches, keeps licking at mine everytime I get close to him. Had to take it off when petting and playing with him.
> View attachment 15472131


Enzo looks adorable. Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

francorx said:


> Our new doggie, Enzo is a golden retriever and almost 10 weeks old. We lost our old golden Sunny earlier this year to old age and was 13 when he passed. I forgot how much work it was training a new pup. My last 2 dogs were adult rescues. One has assume the role of "nanny" already for little Enzo. He does like watches, keeps licking at mine everytime I get close to him. Had to take it off when petting and playing with him.
> View attachment 15472131


Welcome Enzo.

Oh boy. Puppies keep you on your toes for sure. But they are cute when they are sleeping!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> #SimpleSunday. #ThreeHandsOnly.
> #RubblesTheWonderDog!
> #MurphyThewonderMutt
> 
> ...


Rubbles is all, "What is it? Can I eat it? I think I'm gonna eat it."


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words. 💔






















Run free Charlie Monker, see you on the other side one day xxx


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

francorx said:


> Our new doggie, Enzo is a golden retriever and almost 10 weeks old. We lost our old golden Sunny earlier this year to old age and was 13 when he passed. I forgot how much work it was training a new pup. My last 2 dogs were adult rescues. One has assume the role of "nanny" already for little Enzo. He does like watches, keeps licking at mine everytime I get close to him. Had to take it off when petting and playing with him.
> View attachment 15472131


Enzo is gorgeous.............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

On the other side..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words. 💔
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


Oh no.... I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm going to miss seeing him having a blast running free with the crew.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Heartbreaking Snag.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag,
Your news breaks my heart. Condolences to you, and the rest of your pack. Thinking of Charles, he's off running in golden fields forever.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words.
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


What??? Snag, I'm so sorry! I'm in shock now. Can't believe that he's gone. I know how hard it is and my eyes are full of tears now. Sleep peacefully Charlie, one day we will all come there and continue to play with you and all our beloved furry friends. Mommy is waiting for you buddy, she is great girl, you will see.

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words. 💔
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


So sorry for your loss  
I lost my Golden and Corgi earlier this year only 6 weeks apart. I was devastated and still am.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words. 💔
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


*****. That came out of nowhere. For this internet stranger, anyway. I'm going to miss that guy. Can't even imagine how much you will, Snag.

All my best.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday Snag,
Run those lurchers hard and pass sprocket being sprocket on way back after mach 2 has been achieved!

Big heart mate..keep sharing it around and don't stop taking those amazing pictures that transport all of us to a separate world.

Don't let us down mate, some how there is a reason for this cycle as hard as it is.

This pic of Max and Sal,.not believing that red onion is a potential dietary source for them!!

All the best mate
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words.
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


So sad to hear it my friend, RIP Charles.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday Snag,
> Run those lurchers hard and pass sprocket being sprocket on way back after mach 2 has been achieved!
> 
> Big heart mate..keep sharing it around and don't stop taking those amazing pictures that transport all of us to a separate world.
> ...


Heh. Doesn't matter what it is. If you're eating it, they need some of it. Glad to see Max back at full strength.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry for your loss snag. It's one of the things in life I dread the most...

a reminder to the rest of us how short our time with our mates is. Give em a hug, and half your steak tonight. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My deepest condolences Snag. 

Peace.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words. 💔
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


The forum won't be the same,so sorry to read this...


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Our thoughts are with you Snag. So sorry...


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Morning walk.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cooper is a Tibetan Spaniel / Corgi mix rescue. He isn't very fond of cell phones...kinda like me that way. Orient Mako XL on the wrist.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

My 14 week old Black Lab ... "Birdie"


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words.


So sorry. I saw somewhere someone wrote that a dog will give you many of the best days in your life, and the worst.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sleepy girl








Both, in fact


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

cave diver said:


> Sleepy girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has a lovely " sock" mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words. ?
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


So sorry to hear this news. I feel for you and your loss. I recently lost my 13-year-old Chocolate Lab "Bella". She was the 5th lab that I have been lucky enough to own and love.

My sincere condolences.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Post walk chillax...








Stay well


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody boiling up here..
Max is stuffed and Sal photo bombed..
Keep posting up all ...its great to see some more new mates..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words.
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


Sorry to hear. Been there before and it's the worst feeling possible. Was it old age?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> We lost Charles yesterday. He was in my arms when he passed. No words.
> View attachment 15474748
> View attachment 15474754
> View attachment 15474751
> ...


Condolences, my friend. He was a handsome bud.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After afternoon snack





































Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

since i started following this thread, here is my new pup charlie and our senior dog piston

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

govdubspeedgo said:


> since i started following this thread, here is my new pup charlie and our senior dog piston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Striking a dashing pose, that one


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> After afternoon snack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sila looks like a completely different dog from when you found her, Noc. Good parenting.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> since i started following this thread, here is my new pup charlie and our senior dog piston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie? A bird dog? That's some serious evidence for reincarnation. For dogs, anyway.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Let us hear from you, Snag. How you doin'? How's the pack?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

govdubspeedgo said:


> since i started following this thread, here is my new pup charlie and our senior dog piston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie has made it as my screensaver for this week mate..he looks a real character. 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tired dogs..the old slats in verandah make a great bed!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> since i started following this thread, here is my new pup charlie and our senior dog piston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome pup!

What's the breed?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bikkie










Explorer


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Sila looks like a completely different dog from when you found her, Noc. Good parenting.


She is a little devil. Wants to play all the time so she 'harasses' elders. Jumping on them, biting (playfully), pulling on their tails, etc. I can't move a single step and she immediately grabs my leg with her paws and doesn't want to let go. She's afraid we'll abanding her too.

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Morning harassment 






Edit: forgot the watch. Still


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This is so true 









Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

boatswain said:


> That's a handsome pup!
> 
> What's the breed?


GSP- German Shorthaired Pointer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That's a handsome pup!
> 
> What's the breed?


Hence the phrase "cute as a speckled pup."


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo was looking at me until her mamma said TUNA for breakfast!.......coincidentally, Darth Tuna for me today!

........and my condolences @Snaggletooth, my heart goes out to you on your lose.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Morning harassment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a devil for sure Alun!!
That watch is killa on your wrist mate!!..but your dog's are the showcase as always!!
Can't wait to see the new one on a lead..tape that mayhem..
Stay well team
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

So sorry, heart felt sympathies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Bit of a devil for sure Alun!!
> That watch is killa on your wrist mate!!..but your dog's are the showcase as always!!
> Can't wait to see the new one on a lead..tape that mayhem..
> Stay well team
> ...


Actually, she's not bad on a lead. Pulling little bit, going left-right, sniffing around, but that's normal for a puppy. Only problem is she's aggressive to other, unknown dogs, so can't let her walk free (like Nina and Darian).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A big thank you to everyone who left messages re. our recent loss of Charles, they were much appreciated folks. I'll be back with photos of the gang soon enough. Just a little raw at the mo'.

Keep on truckin'.

Best thread on WUS.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes Snag,
Understood mate..let's get you back and moving forward... 
Dave


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Little bit of love 
















Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@DaveandStu You asked for it Dave 






Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Reminds me f my best buddy Dundee (no longer with us). He never spotted a puddle he didn't want to play in, from the day we brought him home til the day he passed on. He's the tri in my avatar.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> A big thank you to everyone who left messages re. our recent loss of Charles, they were much appreciated folks. I'll be back with photos of the gang soon enough. Just a little raw at the mo'.
> 
> Keep on truckin'.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about pics. Just checking on you.

Good to see Sprocket back up and about.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Little bit of love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh. Sila "walks" like a pup who's used to fending for herself. None of this straight line business. Side to side with her nose to the ground looking for food, checking for other animals, enjoying a splash when she can get it.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Heh. Sila "walks" like a pup who's used to fending for herself. None of this straight line business. Side to side with her nose to the ground looking for food, checking for other animals, enjoying a splash when she can get it.


Yeah, I have to be vigilant all the time. We walk in the fields where there are thousands of mice, shrews, moles and other small animals. Just today she found (and wanted to eat) 4 dead mice. I must not allow them to do so because I do not know what they died of. They may be poisoned, so doggies too could be poisoned.

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> @DaveandStu You asked for it Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny mate!!
You need a sled next...gold collar my friend..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

My girl Bailey, just gets sweeter with age.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nope, not a fruit bat, it's my hound.

And nope, I'm not bothering her... she's sound asleep. She will only sleep within arms reach of me. The joys of a rescue dog

And a German diver.

Hope your all enjoying your weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

You are feeling sleepy....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The pain of having to work from home. You know, the pain of getting to take the puppies outside 

Right after I snapped this (and you can see the stink eye as she either hates or is terrified by cameras), she hid under my car. I had to bribe her with her favorite snack (a bonesy) to get her to come inside.



























Not a diver, but who really cares...it's got a good looking background.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nope, not a fruit bat, it's my hound.
> 
> And nope, I'm not bothering her... she's sound asleep. She will only sleep within arms reach of me. The joys of a rescue dog
> 
> ...


I have never seen a dog -- or anything else -- sleep in that position.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

It's 3:30am so all are sleeping... I'll be sleeping soon too. 
















Not a diver but 200m WR. My wife has been at her company for 20yrs and got me this watch as one of the items she could choose. I like chronographs but this is a little busy for me. I have no choice but to like it. Haha


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Gang, redux.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Gang, redux.


Glad to see all of you out again Snag. Greetings to all!

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome vid Snag. Mrs duc wants me to ask what you use for a camera.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Glad to see all of you out again Snag. Greetings to all!
> 
> Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala Alun, najbolje ti želi i obitelj.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Awesome vid Snag. Mrs duc wants me to ask what you use for a camera.


Thanks Duc. That one was taken on an iPhone 8. I also use a waterproof Nikon Coolpix AW130, mainly because I can take it swimming without a worry.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hvala Alun, najbolje ti želi i obitelj.


I didn't expect reply in Croatian Snag! Appreciate your effort very much!

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Convinced my wife to join us. Doggies were so happy  Pics heavy with videos guys. Forgot to take pic of the watch (thank you Duc) in the field, so took it when we came home.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hooch and a blurry Tourby...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Hooch and a blurry Tourby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The important part's in focus ??


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> The important part's in focus


That's my thought also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Gang, redux.
> View attachment 15485968
> View attachment 15485969
> View attachment 15485970
> View attachment 15485971


Nice to see the sound barrier broken again mate!
Now I've got to learn "Shetlands " and " Croation"
But you blokes have got to learn "Aussie " 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Nice to see the sound barrier broken again mate!
> Now I've got to learn "Shetlands " and " Croation"
> But you blokes have got to learn "Aussie "
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Fair dinkum cobber 😎


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fair dinkum cobber


Hahaha, Snag, you've already started with "Aussie" slang. I had to use Google to understand that  Not even my wifey, who's an English professor, knew what that means.

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hahaha, Snag, you've already started with "Aussie" slang. I had to use Google to understand that  Not even my wifey, who's an English professor, knew what that means.
> 
> Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


Wow - your wife has brains _and_ beauty! You're a lucky man Alun, punching above your weight ?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wow - your wife has brains _and_ beauty! You're a lucky man Alun, punching above your weight


To make it even worse for me (), she's English professor AND history professor too! But currently working full time only as English professor. 
I'll pass your message to her. I'm sure she'll agree with you. I don't deserve her 

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> To make it even worse for me (), she's English professor AND history professor too! But currently working full time only as English professor.
> I'll pass your message to her. I'm sure she'll agree with you. I'm don't deserve her
> 
> Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


>


Just kidding with that last sentence  
As a bonus: as a true animal lover, she is also vegan. As a consequence, 99% of the time I am too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just kidding with that last sentence
> As a bonus: as a true animal lover, she is also vegan. As a consequence, 99% of the time I am too.


You can't be mate...bees are great and we need them to pollinate. particularly grapes.
All the best in jest!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fair dinkum cobber


Too right mate, I'll see you around you bloody Drongo ( check Drongo it's the good one )Fancy starting you tube videos for old bastards like me to have to school up on now! 
See you mate...now we can get spies on Alun if he goes to a maccas!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto..cooked that one up..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Too right mate, I'll see you around you bloody Drongo ( check Drongo it's the good one )Fancy starting you tube videos for old bastards like me to have to school up on now!
> See you mate...now we can get spies on Alun if he goes to a maccas!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


i am trained to escape spies  
Now seriously, at home I'm eating vegan food, like my wifey. Only maybe once in a week or two I eat fish on Friday at my father in law house, and meat maybe couple of times in year, and also not in our house. I respect her choice (in fact I'm admiring her attitude and strong will) so in our home I don't eat meat, cheese, eggs, milk or dairy products, basically anything that comes from animals. Even honey don't. And I must admit it helped me to get my cholesterol under control, and that's important because of my heart issues (had tumor size of an chicken egg inside my heart and bearly survived surgery, 3 stents implanted, etc.). So going vegan is good for my health. It's hard, no questions about it, but it can be done.
Best wishes to all my doggies mates and other animal lovers!

Edit: maccas = Macdonalds, isn't it?

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

Kids named him Mater
"Like Tu-Mater, but without the Tu."
- CARS movie


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> Kids named him Mater
> "Like Tu-Mater, but without the Tu."
> - CARS movie
> 
> View attachment 15489109


Doggie needs to be in focus mate. He looks beautiful 

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> i am trained to escape spies
> Now seriously, at home I'm eating vegan food, like my wifey. Only maybe once in a week or two I eat fish on Friday at my father in law house, and meat maybe couple of times in year, and also not in our house. I respect her choice (in fact I'm admiring her attitude and strong will) so in our home I don't eat meat, cheese, eggs, milk or dairy products, basically anything that comes from animals. Even honey don't. And I must admit it helped me to get my cholesterol under control, and that's important because of my heart issues (had tumor size of an chicken egg inside my heart and bearly survived surgery, 3 stents implanted, etc.). So going vegan is good for my health. It's hard, no questions about it, but it can be done.
> Best wishes to all my doggies mates and other animal lovers!
> 
> ...


Maccas...spot on mate!!
Re vegan..I honestly have done so much in my time that I can't judge anyone on eating choices..plus if the bonus us good health that's a win/win.
My question is though..bees pollinate and make honey and if dry and no flower draw from their hives and need new queens often.
How can a vegan eat if everything evolves from a bees hard work, isn't that " using" them?
Anyway my friend, back to dogs..
Sal did not want her heartworm tablet...Max saw it coming but knew inevitable 
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> Kids named him Mater
> "Like Tu-Mater, but without the Tu."
> - CARS movie
> 
> View attachment 15489109


Ummmm that would be Tow-Mater as he is a tow truck & cool name for a great looking dog...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Maccas...spot on mate!!
> Re vegan..I honestly have done so much in my time that I can't judge anyone on eating choices..plus if the bonus us good health that's a win/win.
> My question is though..bees pollinate and make honey and if dry and no flower draw from their hives and need new queens often.
> How can a vegan eat if everything evolves from a bees hard work, isn't that " using" them?
> ...


To be clear, I don't judge people on eating choices either. I judge them on their character, honesty, empathy etc. I agree with you about bees. Without bees world wouldn't exist. 
Back to doggies: we have had 4 doggies with heart worms, and managed to heal them all. Tablets + injections for 6 months and they were okay. They also didn't want to take tablets, so I've grind tablets in powder and mixed in their food. No problems after that. Hope Max and Sal will be healthy and fit soon Dave. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Walking the young fellow few days back









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> To be clear, I don't judge people on eating choices either. I judge them on their character, honesty, empathy etc. I agree with you about bees. Without bees world wouldn't exist.
> Back to doggies: we have had 4 doggies with heart worms, and managed to heal them all. Tablets + injections for 6 months and they were okay. They also didn't want to take tablets, so I've grind tablets in powder and mixed in their food. No problems after that. Hope Max and Sal will be healthy and fit soon Dave. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


Max .I say chew and he chews ! Sal I cut up and put on peanut butter and roll it in a slice of cheese...she knows its there but sticks to the peanut butter , so she is done and dusted. 
Your video of the hounds in the mud, is just like mine.
Not many dogs don't like a dirty puddle.
See you mate..keep on keeping on! I remember clearly when you were feeling "crook" and pulled through..can't keep a old dog down!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Doggie needs to be in focus mate. He looks beautiful
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks lol. Yes, I dropped the ball on the shot. He's such a stud lol


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Ummmm that would be Tow-Mater as he is a tow truck & cool name for a great looking dog...


Thanks! And Duh.??‍♂ I'm such a dummy. 
You're right. Hearing 4 kids saying "TuMater!" 100 times a day, they brainwashed me. ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac with the new pooch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mnf67 said:


> Zodiac with the new pooch:
> View attachment 15490494
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty mate..more of your new best mate !
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

With my wife,all calm and then the morning play begins..top day to all.fellow animal crazies..
Dave


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Beauty mate..more of your new best mate !
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I didn't even want a new dog but my wife and daughter talked me into it. He's a rescue, mix of pug, jack russell and border collie. He is a beast and of course is now my favorite, but he also bites all the time right now and my forearms and hands are full of cuts and scabs!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mnf67 said:


> I didn't even want a new dog but my wife and daughter talked me into it. He's a rescue, mix of pug, jack russell and border collie. He is a beast and of course is now my favorite, but he also bites all the time right now and my forearms and hands are full of cuts and scabs!


What's his name?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Big news....at least in our family. The wife has secured an appointment to look at a new pup tomorrow at 3pm. He’s a rat terrier mix, no experience with these guys at all so don’t know what to expect. I’m still holding out for a Kelpie, goodness knows I could use the motivation right now.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Big news....at least in our family. The wife has secured an appointment to look at a new pup tomorrow at 3pm. He's a rat terrier mix, no experience with these guys at all so don't know what to expect. I'm still holding out for a Kelpie, goodness knows I could use the motivation right now.


Bloody bewdy mate!!
I hope its a great little terror!! Will be good to see the family with 4 legs again soon..re Kelpie when it's right mate..made my day !!
Fingers crossed your gal loves the little pocket rocket!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

mnf67 said:


> I didn't even want a new dog but my wife and daughter talked me into it. He's a rescue, mix of pug, jack russell and border collie. He is a beast and of course is now my favorite, but he also bites all the time right now and my forearms and hands are full of cuts and scabs!


Yeah, that sounds right for the age pictured. Got those puppy needle teeth, too.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> What's his name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


"Bloo." Which (because I did not know) is the name of a character from a TV show called _Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends_ that my daughter likes. She named him.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I forgot to snap a wrist shot last night. But here's one of daisy relaxing.

Have a great weekend all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> I forgot to snap a wrist shot last night. But here's one of daisy relaxing.
> 
> Have a great weekend all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they rolled out the red carpet for her.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mnf67 said:


> "Bloo." Which (because I did not know) is the name of a character from a TV show called _Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends_ that my daughter likes. She named him.


Welcome Bloo!!..hope you post up when you can mate..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks like they rolled out the red carpet for her.


I believe at that pub Snag, Ben gets red carpet everytime 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Good meeting with the pup today. Unfortunately I wasn’t able to go (work), my wife and daughter did. He’s a rat terrier so no experience with this breed, any information from the community here would be appreciated. He seems very smart and can literally jump into your arms from a dead stop. We are one of four families looking at him and who he goes to depends on the shelter staff. He is a rescue pup.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Good meeting with the pup today. Unfortunately I wasn't able to go (work), my wife and daughter did. He's a rat terrier so no experience with this breed, any information from the community here would be appreciated. He seems very smart and can literally jump into your arms from a dead stop. We are one of four families looking at him and who he goes to depends on the shelter staff. He is a rescue pup.


Rat T's are BAD ASS hunters,very smart,& HIGH energy.That leap into arms from dead stop can go on & on & on so they LOVE frisbee...They are NOT lap dogs for the most part unless completely exhausted & are HIGHLY DESTRUCTIVE when bored...Oh & they LOVE to dig,being rodent hunters...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Rat T's are BAD ASS hunters,very smart,& HIGH energy.That leap into arms from dead stop can go on & on & on so they LOVE frisbee...They are NOT lap dogs for the most part unless completely exhausted & are HIGHLY DESTRUCTIVE when bored...Oh & they LOVE to dig,being rodent hunters...


I like them already!!
Ripper 8..no doubt you've been around them mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Rat T's are BAD ASS hunters,very smart,& HIGH energy.That leap into arms from dead stop can go on & on & on so they LOVE frisbee...They are NOT lap dogs for the most part unless completely exhausted & are HIGHLY DESTRUCTIVE when bored...Oh & they LOVE to dig,being rodent hunters...


Thanks for the feedback, looks like this guy would be a good fit for our family. All of us are high energy. Fingers crossed, we have another meeting next week.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for the feedback, looks like this guy would be a good fit for our family. All of us are high energy. Fingers crossed, we have another meeting next week.


Sounds like they have the " right" amount of mongrel in them, but family balanced.
..it will be, if its to be i reckon!!
I bloody hate waiting!!!
See you mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Sounds like they have the " right" amount of mongrel in them, but family balanced.
> ..it will be, if its to be i reckon!!
> I bloody hate waiting!!!
> See you mate
> ...


I hate waiting as well Dave. I'm a hand shake deal get it done guy, been that way all my life. I don't really understand all this multiple meeting lottery like, lookup your skirt business. Is what it is I suppose, maybe there's more baddies out there nowadays so it might be for the better.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I hate waiting as well Dave. I'm a hand shake deal get it done guy, been that way all my life. I don't really understand all this multiple meeting lottery like, lookup your skirt business. Is what it is I suppose, maybe there's more baddies out there nowadays so it might be for the better.


No..your way is the best way and what we should go back too imho..If someone could not clearly see that you and your family are solid as a rock and could provide a safe and loving environment, then ill be buggered!
If these dogs are in high demand, I bet that pup loved you all and would of quite happily jumped in your car and head to its new family. 
So how do they choose? Or does the pup via their interpretation of your visit.
Any how mate,.you are a dab hand in this stuff, so fingers still crossed..out of interest are they going to check your home/s out?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> I like them already!!
> Ripper 8..no doubt you've been around them mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yea I have friends down in Nevada who have a Rat & a Jack Russell,OMG I swear if you could harness their energy it would power a small city..


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji and Roxy were going crazy... opossum walking on the fence. By the time we got out it was gone but the dogs were on alert.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Diesels said:


> Koji and Roxy were going crazy... opossum walking on the fence. By the time we got out it was gone but the dogs were on alert.
> View attachment 15492622
> View attachment 15492625
> View attachment 15492626
> View attachment 15492627


Aghhh the hated & evil Opossum..Such is the dogs life hahahaha...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Aghhh the hated & evil Opossum..Such is the dogs life hahahaha...


Don't forget squirrels, cats, birds... they're all the enemy. hahaha


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> No..your way is the best way and what we should go back too imho..If someone could not clearly see that you and your family are solid as a rock and could provide a safe and loving environment, then ill be buggered!
> If these dogs are in high demand, I bet that pup loved you all and would of quite happily jumped in your car and head to its new family.
> So how do they choose? Or does the pup via their interpretation of your visit.
> Any how mate,.you are a dab hand in this stuff, so fingers still crossed..out of interest are they going to check your home/s out?
> ...


Yeah, I suppose the folks observe the interaction with the animal and choose the family they think is best. My wife said the gal that met with them is pulling for us so we'll see. Yes they have a look at the prospective living conditions and even could pop in unannounced. It's not really a big deal just kind of nosey and unnecessary.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll jump in guys just to try to explain why shelter employees are doing what they do, checking family, interaction with dogs, coming unannounced in your home to check everything.
We are working closely with our shelter. It's no-kill shelter that take care currently of ~200 dogs. Procedure goes like you have described: 
First - potential owners comes few times in shelter to walk and play with doggies and interact with them
Second - if employees see that everything is OK, future owners must give statement about conditions they have for a dog
Third - they must sign a contract with shelter where it's clearly stated that they will take care of a dog, walk them, feed them, take to a vet if needed, regularly vaccinate dog, it's not allowed to chain a dog, abandon, etc, etc
Four - they can come unannounced to you home to check if dogs are OK and you take good care of them. Usually 2-3 times in period of few months
Reason why all of this is simple:
People lie
From our experience:
Many times during checking employees found dogs chained for weeks. Clearly visible if you check doggies neck.
Many times owners bring dogs back to shelter with stupid explanation like "it's too energetic", "doesn't fit my life style" and so on.
Many times dogs were found after even couple of weeks wondering around town or, more often, outside in the fields. After contacting owners, employees get answers like "dog escaped 5 days ago and we couldn't find him/her". And they didn't report that to shelter, didn't post on Facebook or Twitter that they are searching for a lost dog, no posters, nothing. That means only one thing: dog didn't escape, they have ditched him.
That's only some of problems shelters are facing with.
To make it short: everything they do is for the benefit of the dogs. So, don't think about them as "nosy", "annoying" people, or things they do as unnecessary. There are good reasons behind all of that. And as we are all here dog lovers, I'm sure you will now understand at least little bit better why all that hassle when adopting a dog.
Best regards to all your doggies, you and your families from
Nina, Miha, Darian, Sila and my littleness.
"Don't aband, don't buy - adopt" 

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sila is in the mood to pose today























Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'll jump in guys just to try to explain why shelter employees are doing what they do, checking family, interaction with dogs, coming unannounced in your home to check everything.
> We are working closely with our shelter. It's no-kill shelter that take care currently of ~200 dogs. Procedure goes like you have described:
> First - potential owners comes few times in shelter to walk and play with doggies and interact with them
> Second - if employees see that everything is OK, future owners must give statement about conditions they have for a dog
> ...


Gotcha Alun, like always the "good pay for the bad" If this is what you have seen firsthand where you are then i take it as 100% gospel. Plus if you seek a refuge dog to do the right thing, then its their rules.
Where i am they dump their dogs in the forestry, poor dog goes feral and starts menacing " suburban farmers" and then they ring the council who stupidly bait the whole area with 1080. not only bait they "sniffer bait" so a lot of natives in the habitat get a larger secondary kill.
To me the bullet goes in to the wrong head, but it is what it is unfortunately.
On a lighter note, keep up your good work as we have seen some amazing positives come from your camp.
see you mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Gotcha Alun, like always the "good pay for the bad" If this is what you have seen firsthand where you are then i take it as 100% gospel. Plus if you seek a refuge dog to do the right thing, then its their rules.
> Where i am they dump their dogs in the forestry, poor dog goes feral and starts menacing " suburban farmers" and then they ring the council who stupidly bait the whole area with 1080. not only bait they "sniffer bait" so a lot of natives in the habitat get a larger secondary kill.
> To me the bullet goes in to the wrong head, but it is what it is unfortunately.
> On a lighter note, keep up your good work as we have seen some amazing positives come from your camp.
> see you mate


I do understand different situation in your area Dave. My comment wasn't targeting you or anyone in particular. I'm aware it maybe sounded like that. Sorry, I should probably start my post with that. My intention was just to point out why shelters are doing some annoying things. And I didn't mentioned malnourished dogs, sick doggies who's owners didn't take them to vet, and so on and on and on... Unfortunately, my wife and I have seen firsthand many of such cases, and that's breaking our hearts. Poor animals do deserve better.

If I wrote something weird I apologise, it's 5:05AM and I woke up just to visit my bathroom, so I'm little bit fuzzy in my head. Now I'm going back to bed. 

Stay well mate!

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I do understand different situation in your area Dave. My comment wasn't targeting you or anyone in particular. I'm aware it maybe sounded like that. Sorry, I should probably start my post with that. My intention was just to point out why shelters are doing some annoying things. And I didn't mentioned malnourished dogs, sick doggies who's owners didn't take them to vet, and so on and on and on... Unfortunately, my wife and I have seen firsthand many of such cases, and that's breaking our hearts. Poor animals do deserve better.
> 
> If I wrote something weird I apologise, it's 5:05AM and I woke up just to visit my bathroom, so I'm little bit fuzzy in my head. Now I'm going back to bed.
> 
> ...


Its all good Alun, we are mates!! I respect what you do with your wife and all of us that love our dogs.
I should of kept it in, but in the last week we have had 5 dogs that absolutely could not be salvaged and I get cranky at those people that do this and then leave us the damage to control..
Only happy things come from your posts and I know you have seen worse.
I should of shut up as I know you know I have no choice.
Sal keeping Max close 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Its all good Alun, we are mates!! I respect what you do with your wife and all of us that love our dogs.
> I should of kept it in, but in the last week we have had 5 dogs that absolutely could not be salvaged and I get cranky at those people that do this and then leave us the damage to control..
> Only happy things come from your posts and I know you have seen worse.
> I should of shut up as I know you know I have no choice.
> ...


I know you know that I know  your position mate, and I have only respect for you Dave. It's clear to me that situation where you live is different from where I live and different from urban areas. And also, in shelters different people are working, so there's a good chance that some of them aren't best for that job, but that's same in every other job. 
Max and Sal are beautiful as always Dave! It's cold and rainy here, so our 'brave' doggies are all in their room and don't want to come out , so no pics for now.

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

You still get a Gold Collar Alun..plus the reason for delay on our T that all that our amazingly diverse group emvrace and share a love for all our dogs !! Is that I had the T to personal to poster's ( all of us) so I have made changes to ensure we will soon be able to identify what we love most..and that's Dogs first..Divers 2nd.
Plus Ben, considering the amber influence that daisy's patience shows. I am going to get a bit of all of us in this and will ensure that we can add and evolve with this as pups to grand old faithfuls, that run with the family has ended...
All the best 
Dave




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15494313
> View attachment 15494314


Always great pics Snag. Nice rainbow, but second pic with watch under water (it looks so) is a killer!!!

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Always great pics Snag. Nice rainbow, but second pic with watch under water (it looks so) is a killer!!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks Alun (it is).


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Plenty of rain, so everything is thriving! Unfortunately that includes the weeds...

















Stay well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

nevenkab said:


> Plenty of rain, so everything is thriving! Unfortunately that includes the weeds...
> View attachment 15495446
> 
> 
> ...


Great pose - very wise looking.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm not a messy eater but they still hope and wait. Haha


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> I hate waiting as well Dave. I'm a hand shake deal get it done guy, been that way all my life.


Need more of this in our society.

Good luck with the beast! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Need more of this in our society.
> 
> Good luck with the beast! Can't wait for pics.


Agreed..can't wait for a new mate as well.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Does this count? I've been on my dogs for two hours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> Plenty of rain, so everything is thriving! Unfortunately that includes the weeds...
> View attachment 15495446


@nevenkab,

As soon as I saw the patterson's curse I knew which part of the globe that pic was taken. Having said that, Canberra is usually a dust bowl this time of year, I'm happy to see Ms La Niña every few years to green the place up. Let's hope the bushfires are staying indoors with the rest of their family in COVID lockdown this year.

On other matters, know any reasonable watchmakers/jewelers in (south side) Canberra? I need a cyclops put on my Phoibos px002C (got the post cyclops model). I tried AJWatches in the city, but they were hopeless, they wanted to replace the crystal with one with a cyclops on it (and not even sapphire cyclops). I can get a sapphire cyclops off the bay for $2-$5, I just need someone competent to stick it on, which counts me out, I'm hopeless at that sort of stuff.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Second meeting tomorrow at 3:00pm guys. Fingers crossed for my gals, I’m all in for them unless there is some glaring problems. I’ll try to get some pics for better reference.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Second meeting tomorrow at 3:00pm guys. Fingers crossed for my gals, I'm all in for them unless there is some glaring problems. I'll try to get some pics for better reference.


Go team!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All 3 of us Knackered..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's the little fella we're looking at, he's a great little guy.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Here's the little fella we're looking at, he's a great little guy.


He's a handsome fella. Formally dressed, and everything.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Have a good night all.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@Spunwell He's beautiful mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> @Spunwell He's beautiful mate


Trust you Alun!!! Nailed it again you mad man!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto im taking odds on any bet that these 2 aren't bro and sis???









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15500547
> View attachment 15500549
> View attachment 15500553
> 
> Have a good night all.


Diesel
..im never throwing a ugg boot out ever again after seeing that little one snug..
Never!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto im taking odds on any bet that these 2 aren't bro and sis???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like two angels. Wonderful scene Dave, love it!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

tool watch, close to a diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> tool watch, close to a diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about watch type, doggies are celebrities here


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't take a good picture of Ben and a watch as he's six months old and too active for anything but candid shots, and being a pup, he tries to eat the watch if I pose him with it.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr.Boots said:


> Can't take a good picture of Ben and a watch as he's six months old and too active for anything but candid shots, and being a pup, he tries to eat the watch if I pose him with it.
> 
> View attachment 15500924
> View attachment 15500926
> View attachment 15500960


Watch is nice, but pose is perfect!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr.Boots said:


> Can't take a good picture of Ben and a watch as he's six months old and too active for anything but candid shots, and being a pup, he tries to eat the watch if I pose him with it.
> 
> View attachment 15500924
> View attachment 15500960


STUDDDDDD!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My oldest son has left me with his ". Bluey" sorry for the repetitive posts! But they are all totally relaxed..
Alun your up next!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry, I was busy all day. Doggies were already sleeping, but I woke them up especially for you Dave!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay guys meet "*****" his shelter name is Dexter. Not sure if this one will stick, it might but we are going to give it a couple weeks to see if there is a better fitting name based on his character. My gals are super stoked, I am as well. It's so great to have a little mate back in the fold. Sunscreen will be a must but that's easy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Okay guys meet "*****" his shelter name is Dexter. Not sure if this one will stick, it might but we are going to give it a couple weeks to see if there is a better fitting name based on his character. My gals are super stoked, I am as well. It's so great to have a little mate back in the fold. Sunscreen will be a must but that's easy.


Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sorry, I was busy all day. Doggies were already sleeping, but I woke them up especially for you Dave!


Ha thanks mate..they look great mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Okay guys meet "*****" his shelter name is Dexter. Not sure if this one will stick, it might but we are going to give it a couple weeks to see if there is a better fitting name based on his character. My gals are super stoked, I am as well. It's so great to have a little mate back in the fold. Sunscreen will be a must but that's easy.


Well that has made my day mate!! Just excellent news for your family, a real boost.

Dexter hey, do it the Aussie way mate, we'd go Dex, Dexy, Xter....he looks smart as and his colours fantastic...now is he going to be allowed to be a " ratter"??

I say now that the " vetting " process was very sound,and he is one lucky dog to get to own your family. 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Okay guys meet "*****" his shelter name is Dexter. Not sure if this one will stick, it might but we are going to give it a couple weeks to see if there is a better fitting name based on his character. My gals are super stoked, I am as well. It's so great to have a little mate back in the fold. Sunscreen will be a must but that's easy.


Top notch! "Dexter" seems to suit him just on appearance, but I completely do not get a vote.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Well that has made my day mate!! Just excellent news for your family, a real boost.
> 
> Dexter hey, do it the Aussie way mate, we'd go Dex, Dexy, Xter....he looks smart as and his colours fantastic...now is he going to be allowed to be a " ratter"??
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave you're right a real boost! Not quite sure about the "ratter" bit I'm sure there is something I'm misunderstanding. If meant literally he has already been rooting out the underparts of the house and the yard. He is clearly very instinctive. We are all thrilled to have him as a new family member! It's getting chilly here so we have already been looking for some sweaters and such for him. He really is quite small and no fur for warmth.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Dave you're right a real boost! Not quite sure about the "ratter" bit I'm sure there is something I'm misunderstanding. If meant literally he has already been rooting out the underparts of the house and the yard. He is clearly very instinctive. We are all thrilled to have him as a new family member! It's getting chilly here so we have already been looking for some sweaters and such for him. He really is quite small and no fur for warmth.


I reckon he will be a real " goer" like 8 reckons mate.
Its funny, but my oldest son bought high vis dog vests for his bluey and its so funny to track them at night.
I'm pretty confident he will be jumping on one of your laps...that is one fortunate pup!!
See you soon mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> Okay guys meet "*****" his shelter name is Dexter. Not sure if this one will stick, it might but we are going to give it a couple weeks to see if there is a better fitting name based on his character. My gals are super stoked, I am as well. It's so great to have a little mate back in the fold. Sunscreen will be a must but that's easy.


Congrats on a new family member. Dexter is very handsome boy. I'm sure he'll have a great life with you and your family, and vise versa.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Congrats on a new family member. Dexter is very handsome boy. I'm sure he'll have a great life with you and your family, and vise versa.


Thanks Alun, he is already a great fit!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

First day on the job, three mile hike and six hours of top down off roading. He loved it! Dexter is going to be a perfect fit for us. And yes I think we will call him Dexter he is already responding to his name.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> First day on the job, three mile hike and six hours of top down off roading. He loved it! Dexter is going to be a perfect fit for us. And yes I think we will call him Dexter he is already responding to his name.


Well done Dexter, plus I see he is hardening up his pads well on those rocks and looks like he has grown overnight!!
A great first day for sure!
Top stuff

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> First day on the job, three mile hike and six hours of top down off roading. He loved it! Dexter is going to be a perfect fit for us. And yes I think we will call him Dexter he is already responding to his name.


@Spunwell,

Briliant....

Small word of caution because been there, done that. Up to about 18 months (and I'm not sure how old Dexter is), vet advised walks to 500m and gradually upping to 2km. If they are young and not yet well-formed bone-wise, the potential for, in particular, hip displasyia is high. Never happened on our first 7 boxers, but number 8 (Harvey) has severe hip dysplasia, vet says because we ran her too early.

Our fault and a small fortune in medical bills and some pain for Harvey. Avoided the hip replacement and now getting by with anti-inflammatories, lasering and a jab of something once a month. For a boxer going on 10 Harvey is in great shape, but could have avoided a lot of stress if we had been a little less enthusiastic when she was young. Again, not being critical, just providing some advice and real world experience.

Kevin


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji on the lookout for passing critters. 








Roxy doesn't care.


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

My bud admiring some meteorite action:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max & Sal absolutely shagged, with each breed there are do's and dont's..
I had 4 German shepherds i loved, * understand displasure of hips * but the past 50 years I just let my stumpy's love their life. 
Run, hunt, get bored and be sad,when you walk out with the command " Guard"
Then let them run, and chase..im fortunate as they can go a thousand hectares 
But am scared stiff of ' blockies' throwing baits in a rural area as their chooks are targets. 
Seriously if you want eggs fresh, keep them penned and free in the pen. 
Kookaburras doing their thing, 11 days on bandicoot for young, kooka a hell of a
Lot more..Alan (8) help me out here with your dogs long past...
Let them run..
feed them, train them, run them..
All the best
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Herc and my beater blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Working on the theory, if my wife drops something they can hoover it up.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Lots of exploring in the long growth. A bit paranoid about snakes TBH: they've been very active already this season and more common than usual in the suburbs...
































And a watch...








Stay well


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> Lots of exploring in the long growth. A bit paranoid about snakes TBH: they've been very active already this season and more common than usual in the suburbs...
> View attachment 15506991
> 
> View attachment 15506992
> ...


Cody looks in his element mate..wow you have great pasture in your neck of the woods,.dry as chips here and the browns and red bellies are on the move as well!!
Stepped out of machine last night and nearly had a harty from this big old girl python..
Its a 5 metre stickrake and this big old gentle girl was 4 at least..such great creatures
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Working on the theory, if my wife drops something they can hoover it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They remind me of my Aussies Dave. Standard position when Mrs duc is in the kitchen.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Cody looks in his element mate..wow you have great pasture in your neck of the woods,.dry as chips here and the browns and red bellies are on the move as well!!
> Stepped out of machine last night and nearly had a harty from this big old girl python..
> Its a 5 metre stickrake and this big old gentle girl was 4 at least..such great creatures
> 
> ...


I grew up where the prevailing attitude was that the only good snake was a deaden! 
They are amazing. I've no issue with pythons but I'd rather stay clear of red-bellies and browns. They relocated a brown the other day that looked as thick as a python: think it was taking rabbits!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> They remind me of my Aussies Dave. Standard position when Mrs duc is in the kitchen.


How are you mate? Yes these 2 get away with murder with my gal..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> How are you mate? Yes these 2 get away with murder with my gal..
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


In a word; busy. I'm outta the house at 0530 most days and don't return until after 6 in the evening. I get to wrestle with the pups a bit before settling down. I need to start working from home more often. Hard to with any regularity in the construction business though. As busy as I am, there are 20 guys and gals in the dept I oversee. Except our office manager (who really runs things), I'm the only bloke not assigned to a project (away from home). So I'm definitely not complaining.

A couple of old snaps to round out the story. Sasha letting Molly know who the boss is.










Found this old one of Dundee trying to keep me from leaving the house (I guess he figured if he had my sock, I couldn't put it on and leave). He was the best.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> In a word; busy. I'm outta the house at 0530 most days and don't return until after 6 in the evening. I get to wrestle with the pups a bit before settling down. I need to start working from home more often. Hard to with any regularity in the construction business though. As busy as I am, there are 20 guys and gals in the dept I oversee. Except our office manager (who really runs things), I'm the only bloke not assigned to a project (away from home). So I'm definitely not complaining.
> 
> A couple of old snaps to round out the story. Sasha letting Molly know who the boss is.
> 
> ...


Just try not to be stressed mate! Dundee was a smart boy, but surely Sasha and Molly are too.

Rare moments of Sila being calm. Bit of sunbathing around noon.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog
#MurphyThe WonderMutt
Rainy afternoon nap time. 
Keeping it simple #3HandsOnly
Steinhart OVM39


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Only just noticed that Cody has grown an antenna...
















Stay well


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> In a word; busy. I'm outta the house at 0530 most days and don't return until after 6 in the evening. I get to wrestle with the pups a bit before settling down. I need to start working from home more often. Hard to with any regularity in the construction business though. As busy as I am, there are 20 guys and gals in the dept I oversee. Except our office manager (who really runs things), I'm the only bloke not assigned to a project (away from home). So I'm definitely not complaining.
> 
> A couple of old snaps to round out the story. Sasha letting Molly know who the boss is.
> 
> ...


Some crakkin pics there mate!! No flies on the old sock smuggler..crazy times mate..love your dogs too!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking out from Kitchen..Max versus his arch enemy " Kooka"..couldn't take 4th pic as " kooka " ran him in to my wifes bonsais. 
Kooka is way ahead of my Max..
Hope everyone is going as good as they can..plus.

Aside... Spun...how many pairs of socks are singles now mate via our new little mate 
Dexter?
All the best
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Cody, chowing down...
























And going into "Kelpie mode", (looking to round up some kids, (hi-vis, top right) :

















Stay well


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> And going into "Kelpie mode", (looking to round up some kids, (hi-vis, top right) :
> View attachment 15511747


If my three happy wanderers were off lead in a park, they'd be rolling into Cooma before lunch. After several years of doggy training for all three, they seem to ignore 'come' when it suits them (which is most of the time).

Love the Kelpie mode, go round up Mr Hi-Viz and stick him in the cricket nets......


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Looking out from Kitchen..Max versus his arch enemy " Kooka"..couldn't take 4th pic as " kooka " ran him in to my wifes bonsais.
> Kooka is way ahead of my Max..
> Hope everyone is going as good as they can..plus.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, surprisingly he hasn't been into destroying stuff (other than all his toys). He is very inquisitive, responsive and loving. He hasn't chosen a favorite yet, I'm sure he will. When we got him just a week ago we were told he was not potty trained but we've found that he just doesn't bark when he needs to go. He will come and jump up with his front paws and look towards the door, that's his sign. He's also surprisingly quiet, only barks when needed ie. when Clovis is about or the postman is delivering. He's been on the trail with me three days this week and we are already working out a great rhythm.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

nevenkab said:


> Cody, chowing down...
> View attachment 15511738
> 
> View attachment 15511739
> ...


You're a lucky man my friend, that's one boss dog you have there!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Hey Dave, surprisingly he hasn't been into destroying stuff (other than all his toys). He is very inquisitive, responsive and loving. He hasn't chosen a favorite yet, I'm sure he will. When we got him just a week ago we were told he was not potty trained but we've found that he just doesn't bark when he needs to go. He will come and jump up with his front paws and look towards the door, that's his sign. He's also surprisingly quiet, only barks when needed ie. when Clovis is about or the postman is delivering. He's been on the trail with me three days this week and we are already working out a great rhythm.


Such a good thing to hear mate...old Clovis will be wondering what the heck has he got now!
I'm imagining how much the new pup is lighting up your house and days.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

That face 😍


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

My sweet old girl saying just let me sleep Dad 😁 She has always been camera shy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

We got my wife's cousin moving in with us, he is studying in a near by school, so it made sense to move with us.
He got a cute little girl! Our young pup is in love 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

We got a friend to our 14 years old Lab, 7 weeks German shepherd.

Rambo and Kodiak


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> We got a friend to our 14 years old Lab, 7 weeks German shepherd.
> 
> Rambo and Kodiak


Nice to see Rambo is still doing well Simon. Now he has a recruit he can teach the business.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> We got a friend to our 14 years old Lab, 7 weeks German shepherd.
> 
> Rambo and Kodiak


Congrats. Two of my favourite breeds

Good luck and w boy the puppy raising time.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Nice to see Rambo is still doing well Simon. Now he has a recruit he can teach the business.


Thanks for the kind words my friend. You're right, Rambo is a hell of good dog. I'm hoping the little Kodiak will learn his caracter.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Congrats. Two of my favourite breeds
> 
> Good luck and w boy the puppy raising time.




Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter says g'mornin gents


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This is all my daughter's doing. 















This is Koji wanting protection from my daughter.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> This is all my daughter's doing.
> View attachment 15518213
> View attachment 15518214
> 
> ...


Well she does have a bit of " mischief " for the pooches

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> This is all my daughter's doing.
> View attachment 15518213
> View attachment 15518214
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I hope she got bit.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> This is all my daughter's doing.
> View attachment 15518213
> View attachment 15518214
> 
> ...


Koji's ears are just phenomenal mate, radar tuned right in!
Great pics
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> Hahaha. I hope she got bit.


hahaha. They actually don't seem to mind it.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Have a good night all.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New Casio Toadman, and Kilo the lady Akita.....


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Do you remember Jazz and Swing? Look at them with their 'new' owner and little sisters! It's great life for the two of them!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Do you remember Jazz and Swing? Look at them with their 'new' owner and little sisters! It's great life for the two of them!


Indeed, I do remember them. Great to see them again, and looking spiffy.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Do you remember Jazz and Swing? Look at them with their 'new' owner and little sisters! It's great life for the two of them!


That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Do you remember Jazz and Swing? Look at them with their 'new' owner and little sisters! It's great life for the two of them!


Deadset Alun, you are getting a Gold collar in Doggie Heaven!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had to post this pic my wife showed me..
Her name is " Maggie"
and she wishes to apply for the job of assistant branch manager!!
Just though a laugh would be good...
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Had to post this pic my wife showed me..
> Her name is " Maggie"
> and she wishes to apply for the job of assistant branch manager!!
> Just though a laugh would be good...
> ...


That's too funny. I thought my Lab with two sticks or tennis balls was special. Great breed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

What is it Cody?








He didn't tell me...
















Stay well


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dave,

Maggie, what a sweetie! She reminds me of a friend's Lab, Alex. Alex would gather branches the same as Maggie, sometimes branches 8-10 ft. long. I'd call him 'Skidder'.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Maggie, what a sweetie! She reminds me of a friend's Lab, Alex. Alex would gather branches the same as Maggie, sometimes branches 8-10 ft. long. I'd call him 'Skidder'.


Gday mate, they certainly are a breed that has so many abilities.." skidder " must of been a real fire cracker..
Best thread on WUS!! Hands/ paws down!!
Have a good one mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Had to post this pic my wife showed me..
> Her name is " Maggie"
> and she wishes to apply for the job of assistant branch manager!!
> Just though a laugh would be good...
> ...


All these years I miss-heard, I thought it was chick-magnet......


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Mia...















Harley...








It's been a hard few weeks being a Tennessee fan...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sila is neutered today. Still little bit dazed, so Nina and I are comforting her. Few people contacted shelter and are interested to give her new home, so she will be with us until full recovery and then hopefully into new, forever home.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Mia...
> View attachment 15524985
> View attachment 15524991
> 
> ...


Harley's a good sport. And a handsome fellow.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sila is neutered today. Still little bit dazed, so Nina and I are comforting her. Few people contacted shelter and are interested to give her new home, so she will be with us until full recovery and then hopefully into new, forever home.


You're a good one, Noc.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I can not believe how you 2 pulled nina through despite your own battles..
As my wife says..and you guys do this.." if you can't Rock & Roll..? Don't f.....n come "
That is by the way the only time she let's a few go, when animals are involved.
Made me lose a few on that journey, but after 40 years if she says go em...it happens. 
Where's our mate Snag?
Plus 10 more..post up guys!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> You're a good one, Noc.


Thanks. Trying mate, as much as we can.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mega extreme storm cells..genset ticking over and dogs relaxed amongst the lightning..not a bad gig tbh. Wouldn't be dead for quids..
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Miha needs a surgery. Scheduled for Tuesday. She's got two lumps: one on her neck and one on her chest. We know that for months and we were with her immediately after noticed that at vet, but he didn't want to do anything at the time because she didn't have any difficulties. But in last 8-10 days lump on her neck has grown much larger and she started to react on touching it, so today we visited vet again, and she needs surgery ASAP. He couldn't take an sample, so we don't know is it benign or malicious. Hopefully it's benign... 
Still no diver. Hamilton is my dress watch and most of the time in a watch box, so I must give a little bit of wrist time to it also.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Alun,
The benefits of hindsight, have no relevance here mate for you guys. You did what you always do, I hope your vet did not get first diagnosis wrong, and sending positive thoughts your way.
Your friend
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you Dave. Vet thinks it's probably benign, fat tissue accumulation (is this naming correct?), so we hope everything will be OK, but we will know more after surgery and lab test.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Alun, Sasha and Molly are sending their (and my) best wishes across the pond to Miha. They are also wishing Snag would come back too. Take care and hug those puppers for me!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Alun, Sasha and Molly are sending their (and my) best wishes across the pond to Miha. They are also wishing Snag would come back too. Take care and hug those puppers for me!


Thank you girls and boys! We would also like to see Snag and his doggies back. Hope it's just a Snag's lack of time and not something serious.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

urbino said:


> Harley's a good sport. And a handsome fellow.


Thanks! He's one laid back dude.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Tea time


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you Dave. Vet thinks it's probably benign, fat tissue accumulation (is this naming correct?), so we hope everything will be OK, but we will know more after surgery and lab test.


Hope the surgery and test results go well. I feel for both of you having to go through this.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I was also concerned about Snaggletooth. He's not usually away this long. Hopefully he's just on vacation in Tahiti or somewhere like that swimming in warm water for a change.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This pretty girl is ten! 
And this is the diver I have on me today























Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter says hello. After a Saturday of trails and fun he's beat. What a great little guy, he can jump a mile high. He's got sit and stay, pauses before meals......fitting right in.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter says hello. After a Saturday of trails and fun he's beat. What a great little guy, he can jump a mile high. He's got sit and stay, pauses before meals......fitting right in.


Bloody bewdy!! Gals are happy and Clovis..well he thinks he's a dog any way..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Seems like Snag sometimes goes on duty for an extended period. That may be all it is.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Vale Sean Connery.
Closest I have, or am ever likely to...








Cody resting up after a busy day!
Stay well


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Both just got a bath.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Giggo said:


> Both just got a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, that's one furry warrior.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay, whatever this is.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Spunwell,

"Happiness is a warm puppy"


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Nice, that's one furry warrior.


She's fierce, but lazy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

When things starts
to go downhill... Miha goes to surgery tomorrow, and like that isn't enough, Darian got high temperature on Saturday evening, stopped eating and just lies in his bed. Visited vet today and blood results pointed to pancreas, and ultrasound showed outgrowths on it. He needs infusion everyday, whole day, + medicaments until Friday. If he doesn't get better, it's his end. Nothing can help him. Yes, he's 13y old, but such a good boy... F...ing 2020!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> When things starts
> to go downhill... Miha goes to surgery tomorrow, and like that isn't enough, Darian got high temperature on Saturday evening, stopped eating and just lies in his bed. Visited vet today and blood results pointed to pancreas, and ultrasound showed outgrowths on it. He needs infusion everyday, whole day, + medicaments until Friday. If he doesn't get better, it's his end. Nothing can help him. Yes, he's 13y old, but such a good boy... F...ing 2020!


That news is just punishing Alun, totally agree with your comments.
Hang in there mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Our furry family member is at the vet today for observation and tests. 
Hasn't been himself: very quiet and lethargic. Spent all day inside in his bed yesterday as his mum worked from home. No ecstatic greeting for his dad when I got home, last night. Quite worried. He is giving out the occasional pained yelp today apparently, so my wife took him to the vets. 
A snake would have knocked him over by now, so maybe he's eaten something he shouldn't have. 
Fingers crossed. 
















Stay well


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My baby girl sleeping like a baby.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> When things starts
> to go downhill... Miha goes to surgery tomorrow, and like that isn't enough, Darian got high temperature on Saturday evening, stopped eating and just lies in his bed. Visited vet today and blood results pointed to pancreas, and ultrasound showed outgrowths on it. He needs infusion everyday, whole day, + medicaments until Friday. If he doesn't get better, it's his end. Nothing can help him. Yes, he's 13y old, but such a good boy... F...ing 2020!


Feeling for you...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

NocturnalWatch said:


> When things starts
> to go downhill... Miha goes to surgery tomorrow, and like that isn't enough, Darian got high temperature on Saturday evening, stopped eating and just lies in his bed. Visited vet today and blood results pointed to pancreas, and ultrasound showed outgrowths on it. He needs infusion everyday, whole day, + medicaments until Friday. If he doesn't get better, it's his end. Nothing can help him. Yes, he's 13y old, but such a good boy... F...ing 2020!


***** man... I've been there and it's a terrible feeling. Really feeling for you right now, hoping things turn by Friday


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

nevenkab said:


> Feeling for you...


Thank you. Hope your boy will be OK.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> When things starts
> to go downhill... Miha goes to surgery tomorrow, and like that isn't enough, Darian got high temperature on Saturday evening, stopped eating and just lies in his bed. Visited vet today and blood results pointed to pancreas, and ultrasound showed outgrowths on it. He needs infusion everyday, whole day, + medicaments until Friday. If he doesn't get better, it's his end. Nothing can help him. Yes, he's 13y old, but such a good boy... F...ing 2020!


Devastating news. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

nevenkab said:


> Our furry family member is at the vet today for observation and tests.
> Hasn't been himself: very quiet and lethargic. Spent all day inside in his bed yesterday as his mum worked from home. No ecstatic greeting for his dad when I got home, last night. Quite worried. He is giving out the occasional pained yelp today apparently, so my wife took him to the vets.
> A snake would have knocked him over by now, so maybe he's eaten something he shouldn't have.
> Fingers crossed.
> ...


Hope it's something treatable.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

PO with our lovely Malinois lady Yonna


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> Our furry family member is at the vet today for observation and tests.
> Hasn't been himself: very quiet and lethargic. Spent all day inside in his bed yesterday as his mum worked from home. No ecstatic greeting for his dad when I got home, last night. Quite worried. He is giving out the occasional pained yelp today apparently, so my wife took him to the vets.
> A snake would have knocked him over by now, so maybe he's eaten something he shouldn't have.
> Fingers crossed.
> ...


Mate, glad he's at vets.
The yelp is concerning, I'm sure you have checked but has he been exposed to any scrub ticks? One of my past girls put herself between a brown snake and my kids playground, zoe got like your mate and I got all her bloods done and when she killed the brown she got a minor trace in her saliva I had her treated with the antivene...she like me when I got bitten by a brown snake lost hearing and necrosis on flesh.
Really hope your vet is on to all mate.

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

We're pulling strong for Miha, Darien and Cody. Get well friends.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

So Cody is in at the vet overnight.
Bloods came back OK: glucose levels a bit low. X-ray showed build up of fecal material in his lower bowel but not obstructed or impacted: felt OK, apparently... (Fair bit of grass. He definitely grazes more than any dog we've had before) Still hasn't passed any. Urinating fine... Their rural vets and deal with "all creatures great and small", so he's in good hands. They had six emergency patients, two dogs in with snake bite, today.


DaveandStu said:


> Mate, glad he's at vets.
> The yelp is concerning, I'm sure you have checked but has he been exposed to any scrub ticks? One of my past girls put herself between a brown snake and my kids playground, zoe got like your mate and I got all her bloods done and when she killed the brown she got a minor trace in her saliva I had her treated with the antivene...she like me when I got bitten by a brown snake lost hearing and necrosis on flesh.
> Really hope your vet is on to all mate.
> 
> ...


Not much in the way of ticks in our parts, Dave (ACT) but I wouldn't rule it out: the odd one is about.
Hopefully fluids and electrolytes get things moving and he bounces back.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> So Cody is in at the vet overnight.
> Bloods came back OK: glucose levels a bit low. X-ray showed build up of fecal material in his lower bowel but not obstructed or impacted: felt OK, apparently... (Fair bit of grass. He definitely grazes more than any dog we've had before) Still hasn't passed any. Urinating fine... Their rural vets and deal with "all creatures great and small", so he's in good hands. They had six emergency patients, two dogs in with snake bite, today.
> 
> Not much in the way of ticks in our parts, Dave (ACT) but I wouldn't rule it out: the odd one is about.
> Hopefully fluids and electrolytes get things moving and he bounces back.


Yes for sure mate, your comment re grazing is spot on, my dogs graze a lot more than I can ever remember previous dogs ever doing and I'm confident it's because of their dry food diet and no table scraps.
Cody has had bloods spun, so I know we can rule out residual poisoning from glyphosate,2 4-D etc.
Being farm dogs on a mixed farming enterprise i am really wary now of re entry times for my dogs..particularly when using natural pyrethroids.
They sound safe,but are the opposite here,they aren't selective they hang around too..
Our dogs are everything to all of us mate, so you have a lot of positive thoughts heading your way..as.has Alun..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Hang in there, parents of troubled pups. We're pulling for you.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes for sure mate, your comment re grazing is spot on, my dogs graze a lot more than I can ever remember previous dogs ever doing and I'm confident it's because of their dry food diet and no table scraps.
> Cody has had bloods spun, so I know we can rule out residual poisoning from glyphosate,2 4-D etc.
> Being farm dogs on a mixed farming enterprise i am really wary now of re entry times for my dogs..particularly when using natural pyrethroids.
> They sound safe,but are the opposite here,they aren't selective they hang around too..
> ...


I put myself through college driving and loading/unloading trucks for an ag chemical wholesaler. Main thing I remember about 2 4-D is it's heavy. Or is that DSMA? Or both? It was 30 years ago!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth, come home!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> I put myself through college driving and loading/unloading trucks for an ag chemical wholesaler. Main thing I remember about 2 4-D is it's heavy. Or is that DSMA? Or both? It was 30 years ago!


Yes mate, all heavy in weight and nature. A lot of things have changed for better and worse imho..
Kooka verandah patrol..
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto...so Kooka has taken a break, now the King Parrots are" pulling" Max and Sal's leg!!
I'm waiting now to see some posts ...
Hope all goes as well as we wish..
Dave





































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes for sure mate, your comment re grazing is spot on, my dogs graze a lot more than I can ever remember previous dogs ever doing and I'm confident it's because of their dry food diet and no table scraps.
> Cody has had bloods spun, so I know we can rule out residual poisoning from glyphosate,2 4-D etc.
> Being farm dogs on a mixed farming enterprise i am really wary now of re entry times for my dogs..particularly when using natural pyrethroids.
> They sound safe,but are the opposite here,they aren't selective they hang around too..
> ...





urbino said:


> Hang in there, parents of troubled pups. We're pulling for you.











A big thanks to our vet. We've just picked our youngest and apart from a few bare spots where he had blood taken and drips in, he's back to his old self. Maybe he just wanted some me time?!
They've diagnosed slight pancreatitis but unsure of cause. He's on chook and rice for a couple of days and we'll just have to monitor.
He was definitely not himself, so we're all glad it was only something relatively minor.
Thank you for the well wishes.
All the best Alun to you and yours.

Stay well


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto...so Kooka has taken a break, now the King Parrots are" pulling" Max and Sal's leg!!
> I'm waiting now to see some posts ...
> Hope all goes as well as we wish..
> Dave
> ...


I'm telling you, man. Series of children's books, _Max and Sal Meet the *_*_. You already had the kookaburra one. Now you've got the second ready to go.

This stuff writes itself.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15532053
> 
> A big thanks to our vet. We've just picked our youngest and apart from a few bare spots where he had blood taken and drips in, he's back to his old self. Maybe he just wanted some me time?!
> They've diagnosed slight pancreatitis but unsure of cause. He's on chook and rice for a couple of days and we'll just have to monitor.
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15532053
> 
> A big thanks to our vet. We've just picked our youngest and apart from a few bare spots where he had blood taken and drips in, he's back to his old self. Maybe he just wanted some me time?!
> They've diagnosed slight pancreatitis but unsure of cause. He's on chook and rice for a couple of days and we'll just have to monitor.
> ...


So good to hear.....boss dog back on the loose.....and in good health!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15532053
> 
> A big thanks to our vet. We've just picked our youngest and apart from a few bare spots where he had blood taken and drips in, he's back to his old self. Maybe he just wanted some me time?!
> They've diagnosed slight pancreatitis but unsure of cause. He's on chook and rice for a couple of days and we'll just have to monitor.
> ...


That's so good to know mate, yep you will ease him up with dietary balance.
No Christmas fat off the ham for Cody!!
Top stuff

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@nevenkab Glad that everything is good and nothing serious!
Re Miha: we got a good and a bad news. Good - It's a benign tumor. Bad: vet couldn't remove everything because several blood vessels are going through it. It will continue to grow, and only possibility is ti send her to 300km vet center to see if they can perform surgery (BTW extremely risky). If that isn't possible, further growing will make pressure on her blood vessels and... you can imagine how it can end. 
Re Darian: he started to eat, but despite all medicaments, he didn't poop for 4 days, and that makes things even more complicated...
Miha and Darian yesterday evening


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc,

Sorry to read the pup's predicaments. My prayers for Miha. 

Is Darian getting any probiotic? When Colby had pancriatitus we put him on probiotic suppliment. I'd add 1/4 cap of acidopholis powder w/ his food, kept things 'moving smoothly'.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noc,
> 
> Sorry to read the pup's predicaments. My prayers for Miha.
> 
> Is Darian getting any probiotic? When Colby had pancriatitus we put him on probiotic suppliment. I'd add 1/4 cap of acidopholis powder w/ his food, kept things 'moving smoothly'.


Yes, Darian is getting probiotics and in addition something vet gave him to make him go out. My wife just drove him to the vet (he must go there every day) so we will see what else we can do. He's trying, just can't get it out because it's probably to dense, and his stomach is now hard as a rock. I also walk him as much as he can, but still nothing.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> @nevenkab Glad that everything is good and nothing serious!
> Re Miha: we got a good and a bad news. Good - It's a benign tumor. Bad: vet couldn't remove everything because several blood vessels are going through it. It will continue to grow, and only possibility is ti send her to 300km vet center to see if they can perform surgery (BTW extremely risky). If that isn't possible, further growing will make pressure on her blood vessels and... you can imagine how it can end.
> Re Darian: he started to eat, but despite all medicaments, he didn't poop for 4 days, and that makes things even more complicated...
> Miha and Darian yesterday evening


Hang in there Alun, 
Mate there is a upside in all the joy you have given your best mates. Miha trusts you and your wife completely.
Be a bit kind to yourselves too mate, you never not do your best, your adopted pets land gently when you take them...very gently.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

A quick update on my little mate.
He and I got out for a walk between rain showers today. He's definitely back to his old self: playing hide and seek, stalking the birds and dad... He's running and jumping freely: no issues. 👍








Oh and Vostok Zissou today and yesterday.








Thanks to all. Hang in there, Alun.

Stay well all
-Adam


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

***** Christ, I need to stop posting bad things... First Darian, then Miha, and today we were at vet ambulance because of Nina too! She has been shivering and coughing for a couple of weeks now. We thought initially because of colder weather, but same was in the house, room, heated car... Vet says it can be "kennel cough" (although other doggies don't cough or shiver), but ECG showed some heart issues too. She got therapy for next 7 days for "kennel cough", and if she doesn't get better, further tests follow to better check her heart. This is really bad year...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

nevenkab said:


> A quick update on my little mate.
> He and I got out for a walk between rain showers today. He's definitely back to his old self: playing hide and seek, stalking the birds and dad... He's running and jumping freely: no issues.
> View attachment 15533546
> 
> ...


So good to here, rock on guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> ***** Christ, I need to stop posting bad things... First Darian, then Miha, and today we were at vet ambulance because of Nina too! She has been shivering and coughing for a couple of weeks now. We thought initially because of colder weather, but same was in the house, room, heated car... Vet says it can be "kennel cough" (although other doggies don't cough or shiver), but ECG showed some heart issues too. She got therapy for next 7 days for "kennel cough", and if she doesn't get better, further tests follow to better check her heart. This is really bad year...


That's rough news Alun, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> ***** Christ, I need to stop posting bad things... First Darian, then Miha, and today we were at vet ambulance because of Nina too! She has been shivering and coughing for a couple of weeks now. We thought initially because of colder weather, but same was in the house, room, heated car... Vet says it can be "kennel cough" (although other doggies don't cough or shiver), but ECG showed some heart issues too. She got therapy for next 7 days for "kennel cough", and if she doesn't get better, further tests follow to better check her heart. This is really bad year...


2020 can't get gone soon enough.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll take a break from posting for couple of days. Can't post anything nice, doggies aren't OK, I'm not OK because of them, I'm not in the right mood, and doggies as well... BTW, Sila is, as of today, in shelter to make some good impression on future owners (that is only good thing right now). Some photos from previous days (except of watch I'm wearing today). Till next post, greatings from Miha, Darian, Nina, Medo, Sila and me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'll take a break from posting for couple of days. Can't post anything nice, doggies aren't OK, I'm not OK because of them, I'm not in the right mood, and doggies as well... BTW, Sila is, as of today, in shelter to make some good impression on future owners (that is only good thing right now). Some photos from previous days (except of watch I'm wearing today). Till next post, greatings from Miha, Darian, Nina, Medo, Sila and me.


Yes mate, step off for a bit to work through this mess that has fallen on you all..
We are all pulling for you and your adopted beauties..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks mate to you, and others that are praying for our doggies.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

You all are so well thought of mate,
I'm glad you are going to take a break ...
Personally you guys do a lot of heavy lifting. 
We know that you are in a bloody horrible place.
Be a little kind to yourselves through this pile up..
Dave



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Clearly Sal reckons this chats a bit boring!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15539599
> View attachment 15539600


You know mate, that pic looks like the little one could fit on your watch..little dogs with a big TICKER 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Both of these spoiled doggos is snoring up a storm. #TheLife
#RubbleTheWonderDog









#MurphyTheWonderMut


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing like a " ute" ride..
Be well guys









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Getting settled in for the night.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No diver this time, but she cracks me up with what she finds blowing through the yard sometimes, and always brings them to me to show off.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> No diver this time, but she cracks me up with what she finds blowing through the yard sometimes, and always brings them to me to show off.


She's a bloody beautiful girl, such a smart breed

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> She's a bloody beautiful girl, such a smart breed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks! She is a sweetheart and is loved like no other.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

13 years old today.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15542748
> 
> 
> 13 years old today.


Thats a great milestone..beautiful best mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big day...let's see your best mates fellas,.
Keep some aspirational pics up for our mate, doing it tough at moment.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Animal crazies!
Cleaning up what the barbed wire started..an old fencer once told me that " barbed wire never says sorry"
You'd think after 50 years of it I'd learn...
One of the best dog back scratchers out there
Hope everyone is staying as good as they can be..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto..my last one for a while to give some one else a " go". A watch..Sal still fits under Max..and a oldie when I through her in for her first ute ride...
All the best 
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Out for a walk today








Time to go home... 








Stay well all


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This is how it looks when bacteria eat skin and flesh. Poore Miha... Keep your fingers crossed for her.
Watch is only to fullfil theme...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is how it looks when bacteria eat skin and flesh. Poore Miha... Keep your fingers crossed for her.
> Watch is only to fullfil theme...


Dreadful mate, just like your old girl " Nina " when she got attacked and you pulled her through.

I say this as your one of my mates,who just can't believe how staunch you are.

That I know you know its a very fine line,when infection like that has its way.

Follow your veterinary advice not your heart mate.
Your friend 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Dreadful mate, just like your old girl " Nina " when she got attacked and you pulled her through.
> 
> I say this as your one of my mates,who just can't believe how staunch you are.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave for being with us. We will do anything to pull Miha through, just like Nina. Hope we will manage this too. 
Greatings from all of us my friend, two and four legged.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes mate..the whole tribe is with you over there..
Try and breathe..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is how it looks when bacteria eat skin and flesh. Poore Miha... Keep your fingers crossed for her.
> Watch is only to fullfil theme...


That's terrible. I feel so bad for for Miha... and you. Hope they can do something for her. Do they know how she got infected?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy getting comfortable.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is how it looks when bacteria eat skin and flesh. Poore Miha... Keep your fingers crossed for her.
> Watch is only to fullfil theme...


Poor Mina, thinking of you all.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is how it looks when bacteria eat skin and flesh. Poore Miha... Keep your fingers crossed for her.
> Watch is only to fullfil theme...


Poor pup. Keeping our fingers crossed. 
All our best.

Adam


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Diesels said:


> That's terrible. I feel so bad for for Miha... and you. Hope they can do something for her. Do they know how she got infected?


No, they don't. Can be after her surgery in vet ambulance, or at home. Nobody knows.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thoughts with you mate. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Prayers for Miha and the family. My thoughts are with her and you.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

That’s awful Alun, our prayers are with Miha


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Squirrel!!!

Dexter on a five miler with the family today. I don't think his ears are going to stand up. All good either way.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Squirrel!!!
> 
> Dexter on a five miler with the family today. I don't think his ears are going to stand up. All good either way.


I don't think my ears would be up after a " 5 miler " with team Spun hike!!
Ill have a quiet little wager they may get a bit of spring yet...he looks great mate.
Good to have some pups to cheer us all up..
All the best

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody rippa a few more up!!
My youngest son turned up so took a shot..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

It's 80 degrees in LA today. Relaxing on the patio with my bud.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is how it looks when bacteria eat skin and flesh. Poore Miha... Keep your fingers crossed for her.
> Watch is only to fullfil theme...


FWIW, my middle boxer had a mast cell tumour removed at the front shoulder. Surgeon took a wide margin. It was restitched 5 times and the stitches just ruptured. There was an open wound of about 3cm x 3cm. The trick was to have it granulate, ie. heal by growing asking over the open wound. Local vet here (she is very good) said to try Laser therapy. Had that daily on the wound and within a week the wound was granulating and closing and within two weeks was essentially healed. If you have access to a vet with laser, it is worth a try.

Now have older boxer with mast cell tumour removed from around ankle (horrendous wound because there is nothing to cut). Graft failed, but basically 5cm x 15cm open wound that is healing OK with laser therapy. At least with the open wound you can keep it clean. Was using Cholorohex spray and paw paw ointment. *BUT you can use honey (Manuka preferred, but according to vet, not essential). This will clean the wound and disinfect. It's messy if the wound isn't bandaged (ask me how I know), but it is highly recommended by the vets around here.*

You can see the pink sking 'growing' in from the extremities....

*







*

"*Honey* has anti-oxidant, anti-bacterial and anti-inflammatory properties. It can be used as a *wound* dressing to promote rapid and improved healing. These effects are due to *honey's* anti-bacterial action, secondary to its high acidity, osmotic effect, anti-oxidant content and hydrogen peroxide content.

This is actually a scientific paper (not some new age medicine BS):



Evidence for Clinical Use of Honey in Wound Healing as an Anti-bacterial, Anti-inflammatory Anti-oxidant and Anti-viral Agent: A Review


.

Not a doctor (or vet), but might be worth a google.

Best for Miha, hope it all works out.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

KOB. said:


> FWIW, my middle boxer had a mast cell tumour removed at the front shoulder. Surgeon took a wide margin. It was restitched 5 times and the stitches just ruptured. There was an open wound of about 3cm x 3cm. The trick was to have it granulate, ie. heal by growing asking over the open wound. Local vet here (she is very good) said to try Laser therapy. Had that daily on the wound and within a week the wound was granulating and closing and within two weeks was essentially healed. If you have access to a vet with laser, it is worth a try.
> 
> Now have older boxer with mast cell tumour removed from around ankle (horrendous wound because there is nothing to cut). Graft failed, but basically 5cm x 15cm open wound that is healing OK with laser therapy. At least with the open wound you can keep it clean. Was using Cholorohex spray and paw paw ointment. *BUT you can use honey (Manuka preferred, but according to vet, not essential). This will clean the wound and disinfect. It's messy if the wound isn't bandaged (ask me how I know), but it is highly recommended by the vets around here.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for tips. We know all of that. Two years ago one of our dogs, Nina, got same resistant escherichia coli infection after dog bite. It was tough fight, but she survived. Biggest problem was to find appropriate antibiotic. Tests showed only 2 of 15 antibiotics were successful. Miha is getting same antibiotics 2x day and it looks like infection slowed down, maybe even stopped. Next few days are crucial, but we hope everything will be OK as she's eating and drinking more every day. Unfortunately, vet doesn't have laser, so cleaning the wound 2-3 times a day with anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial fluid is what we do.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day guys..stinking hot here so dogs in a dam!
Hang in there Alun you 2 can punch on with the best of them!!
Got everything crossed mate
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

These dogs are so double jointed..Max doing his " yoga".this morning!!
What a laugh !! In my house Yoga..I wish.
Bugger the watches..get your dogs up guys..
All the best









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo girl and my new SMP......


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo girl and my new SMP......
> 
> View attachment 15554312
> View attachment 15554313


Glad she was up for the photo shoot mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Did someone say yoga?



















Newly acquired Tuna:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Did someone say yoga?
> 
> View attachment 15554509
> 
> ...


Bloody great pic mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Foggy, wet, cold weather, so doggies go out just if they need to and then run back to their room. Following Duc with my newly inquired Solar Tuna.
FYI: Miha's wound is slowly closing. We are on a good path I think.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Fingers crossed Miha continues to heal. With Mr and Mrs Doctor Alun at the ready, she has the best chance possible!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15554614
> View attachment 15554615


They do like to squeeze in!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Do someone say cookie?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Duc,

Great 'at ready' pic










My Springer and my sis-in-laws English cocker would lay in the same position, easier and faster to standing 'ready' position (learned that at field dog trials). Some breeds to it naturally (field and herding breeds, some 'guard' breeds)

Glad to learn that Miha is improving,


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

These two Pita's.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Duc,
> 
> Great 'at ready' pic
> 
> ...


Very interesting. As a dog owner for the past 24 years (with 11 dominated by Aussies), I've never learned that. Both of my female Aussies lay around like this. My beloved Dundee never assumed the position. I always assumed it was pretty much the exact opposite, as in "The totally relaxed, don't bother me for any reason." posture.

Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The Akita is an ancient guardian breed, closely related to the wolf.......legend has it that the Japanese Emperor used female Akita to guard his children - female being more dominant and pack protective........Kilo is absolutely 100% the guardian of her pack!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Very interesting. As a dog owner for the past 24 years (with 11 dominated by Aussies), I've never learned that. Both of my female Aussies lay around like this. My beloved Dundee never assumed the position. I always assumed it was pretty much the exact opposite, as in "The totally relaxed, don't bother me for any reason." posture.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson.


I've always found( unless they are knackered) when their quiet,they are zoning and scanning with eyes,ears and definitely nose..can smell like no tomorrow. 
They were great pics mate
Bring on Dogs..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> The Akita is an ancient guardian breed, closely related to the wolf.......legend has it that the Japanese Emperor used female Akita to guard his children - female being more dominant and pack protective........Kilo is absolutely 100% the guardian of her pack!
> View attachment 15555317


Akitas are the best.

My long coat boy:









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TavisB said:


> Akitas are the best.
> 
> My long coat boy:
> 
> ...


Awh, sweet boy!

yes, Akita's rock - no other breed for me!

My Kilo girl just turned 5, how old is your boy?


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> Awh, sweet boy!
> 
> yes, Akita's rock - no other breed for me!
> 
> My Kilo girl just turned 5, how old is your boy?


He turned 3 at the end of September. He's filled out a bit since that pic but I think he's just getting to his adult weight now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm playing catch-up a bit. Lots of great pics. Best to Miha, Noc.

Snag, come home!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TavisB said:


> He turned 3 at the end of September. He's filled out a bit since that pic but I think he's just getting to his adult weight now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


He looks solid as..post up a current picture mate with a good shot of him and a.not so good one of a DW..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

110lbs of girl power....the furry love of my life....










......at 8 weeks old, and now 5yrs


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> 110lbs of girl power....the furry love of my life....
> 
> View attachment 15556136
> 
> ...


I recall when she had her operation, I'm confident you were sleeping next to her to monitor. She is powering ahead now mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)

He said I couldn't show my diver until I took him for a walk!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I recall when she had her operation, I'm confident you were sleeping next to her to monitor. She is powering ahead now mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


good memory there bud!

yeah, her original vet messed up her spay, and she had to be reopened and then spent 3 long nights at an emergency vet......that was almost 3yrs ago, and she has had no issues since!










........they thought she had a rare blood disorder (Von Villie brands?) she had transfusions and plasma....in the end it turned out that our (ex) vet, in spite of what she claimed, didn't have much experience with big dogs, and the internal stitches were not done properly, and when her blood pressure increased after the op, she was bleeding internally - nothing like waking up to find your pup sleeping in a pool of her own blood......

anyways, was touch and go, but the emerg vet figured it out, and insurance covered the $6000 bill - not that it mattered, as I would have sold off every damn watch I owned to pay for her care......

Family first and she is family....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Caught Sasha relaxing while MRs duc serenaded us on the guitar. Not exactly in "the ready" mode:










Obligatory:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> good memory there bud!
> 
> yeah, her original vet messed up her spay, and she had to be reopened and then spent 3 long nights at an emergency vet......that was almost 3yrs ago, and she has had no issues since!
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree..they are family..
She's a beautiful girl..
Good to see her back!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Caught Sasha relaxing while MRs duc serenaded us on the guitar. Not exactly in "the ready" mode:
> 
> View attachment 15557252
> 
> ...


In ".crash out" mode...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One of my sons turned up this arvo for a collie, it was a low tray for Max and Sal..
Shout out to you Alan, hoping you keep inching forward with miha mate 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Preps for napping. Miha is slowly getting better, thank you Dave.
Tuna on a new Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber strap. Great strap BTW.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Preps for napping. Miha is slowly getting better, thank you Dave.
> Tuna on a new Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber strap. Great strap BTW.


Great news!

And nice strap.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Preps for napping. Miha is slowly getting better, thank you Dave.
> Tuna on a new Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber strap. Great strap BTW.


Thats just great news Alun!
You have had the full D&D team sending positive thoughts Miha's way plus you and your gal..
The tuna looks great, but as you know your pups steal the show
Catch up soon mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15559644


What's your pup's name? Looks like a Walter to me. (Three seconds from now, TexasTee will report his pup is a she. Waltrina?)

Love the watch, too. I put mine on a honey-colored leather strap and it changed the whole watch for me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

An entertaining morning for Miss Kilo.......salmon run and deer.....leashed for both, as she would a) happily roll in the dead salmon for hours and b) chase the deer!

.....and my SMP


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hiking with Hooch...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> Hiking with Hooch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. That first one is a hooch face if ever I saw one.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Geez great to see some more pictures of our Dog Families..
I'm going to call this one
" puppy love "
They've been staring at each other for 3/4 hour..
Keep them coming all!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Geez great to see some more pictures of our Dog Families..
> I'm going to call this one
> " puppy love "
> They've been staring at each other for 3/4 hour..
> ...


Lol if only their noses were touching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a new friend as of today. Her name is Lola. The owner left her out of town and she wandered to a construction waste dump. Worker cleaned her of ticks and fleas, and my wife and I arranged to vaccinate her and bring her a dog house. Beautiful girl and very, very cuddly. How can anyone aband such a wonderful being? I'll never understand that... Oh, and I'm wearing Fugu today.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

After a long absence, Poppy says, “Hi”


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have a new friend as of today. Her name is Lola. The owner left her out of town and she wandered to a construction waste dump. Worker cleaned her of ticks and fleas, and my wife and I arranged to vaccinate her and bring her a dog house. Beautiful girl and very, very cuddly. How can anyone aband such a wonderful being? I'll never understand that... Oh, and I'm wearing Fugu today.


Poppy says "Gruff" to Lola

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy says "Gruff" to Lola
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Gruff" back from Lola (and me) to Poppy and you


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

My little guy photo bombed a lume shot.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> An entertaining morning for Miss Kilo.......salmon run and deer.....leashed for both, as she would a) happily roll in the dead salmon for hours and b) chase the deer!
> 
> .....and my SMP
> 
> ...


Alaska? Beautiful photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Geez great to see some more pictures of our Dog Families..
> I'm going to call this one
> " puppy love "
> They've been staring at each other for 3/4 hour..
> ...


Love this pic mate! They are gorgeous!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good night from Nina, Miha and Medo. You've already seen the watch today...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm going to cheat, but this is the closest I'll get to her anytime soon. She's in Thailand, and I miss her dearly.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> After a long absence, Poppy says, "Hi"


Bloody Hell Knighty, she looks very very good mate.
Now hang around,cause if you take a pic with Poppy and a different watch from your collection!! We will see her for a hell of a long time!!
Good to see you both back mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have a new friend as of today. Her name is Lola. The owner left her out of town and she wandered to a construction waste dump. Worker cleaned her of ticks and fleas, and my wife and I arranged to vaccinate her and bring her a dog house. Beautiful girl and very, very cuddly. How can anyone aband such a wonderful being? I'll never understand that... Oh, and I'm wearing Fugu today.


I believe Lola got very lucky Alun , great pic mate..all of them!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Geez great to see some more pictures of our Dog Families..
> I'm going to call this one
> " puppy love "
> They've been staring at each other for 3/4 hour..
> ...


Be alert, Dave. Those two are up to something. It's coming. Hide the women and children. Put your slippers in the top of the closet. Every second sock in the house is about to disappear.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have a new friend as of today. Her name is Lola. The owner left her out of town and she wandered to a construction waste dump. Worker cleaned her of ticks and fleas, and my wife and I arranged to vaccinate her and bring her a dog house. Beautiful girl and very, very cuddly. How can anyone aband such a wonderful being? I'll never understand that... Oh, and I'm wearing Fugu today.


Oh, wow. She looks almost like a pure-bred Swissie, Noc. Who leaves a dog like that behind?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Oh, wow. She looks almost like a pure-bred Swissie, Noc. Who leaves a dog like that behind?


Who leaves any dog (or other pet) behind? People without heart! Stay safe and well mate.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Be alert, Dave. Those two are up to something. It's coming. Hide the women and children. Put your slippers in the top of the closet. Every second sock in the house is about to disappear.


Bloody hell ..Slippers!!
I mean this in the funny way!!
Double pluggas for us Aussies 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Who leaves any dog (or other pet) behind? People without heart! Stay safe and well mate.


I can answer that...
A soul less scum bag that has a kennel full of karma heading his/ her way..
Lola must feel so good being in your " fold ".. Alun.
See you mate
Deadset you really inspire us all..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy chilling


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody Hell Knighty, she looks very very good mate.
> Now hang around,cause if you take a pic with Poppy and a different watch from your collection!! We will see her for a hell of a long time!!
> Good to see you both back mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Poppy chilling


Poppy is gorgeous knighty, and you are killing with AP!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Poppy chilling


Love your German Shepherd  
My grandma had three GSD when I grew up, primarily as protection at their gas station/shop. I enjoyed playing with them. Smart dogs. 
I always loved them. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love your German Shepherd
> My grandma had three GSD when I grew up, primarily as protection at their gas station/shop. I enjoyed playing with them. Smart dogs.
> I always loved them. Beautiful dogs.


Yes. Amazing intelligence

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Poppy is gorgeous knighty, and you are killing with AP!


Thanks Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Thanks Alun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Who leaves any dog (or other pet) behind? People without heart! Stay safe and well mate.


My point was just that, on top of everything else, she looks like she might have cost a pretty penny to buy as a pup.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

"Che" is posing this morning. Not that he can see it. Glaucoma took his eyesight early in life but he gets along well and has a great personality


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Don't wear my diver that much...
Recliner, lap dog, pilot. 
Doesn't get much better...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kilos human sister has bacon and eggs......mmmmmmmm









.....and then she left with them!

nnnnooooooooooo!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have a new friend as of today. Her name is Lola. The owner left her out of town and she wandered to a construction waste dump. Worker cleaned her of ticks and fleas, and my wife and I arranged to vaccinate her and bring her a dog house. Beautiful girl and very, very cuddly. How can anyone aband such a wonderful being? I'll never understand that... Oh, and I'm wearing Fugu today.


looks like a Swiss mountaindog or Bernese....Kilo has a Swiss mountain friend, pictured below......

....and to answer your question Noc, why?......simply because, of all the species on this planet, the human one is the absolute worst.......my pup, as with everyone else on here, is my family, my daughter, and there is NOTHING I would not do for her.....

Kilo and Sandor.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Far out it was bloody hot today..Max is " out like a light"..great to see everyone posting up their best mates..
Bloody awesome









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> .....simply because, of all the species on this planet, the human one is the absolute worst......


Can't agree more my friend! I'm 110% sure in that!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bit of cuddling for all, and perky(!) Miha doing some acrobatic gymnastic . She's soooo much better, thank God! Solar Tuna is serving as a new beater, instead of a G-Shock. Love it, great watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Bit of cuddling for all, and perky(!) Miha doing some acrobatic gymnastic . She's soooo much better, thank God! Solar Tuna is serving as a new beater, instead of a G-Shock. Love it, great watch.


Made my bloody year to hear that news and see your pics Alun!! Now for heck's sake have a break before Christmas when able too.
( i like the tuna can too my friend)...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Made my bloody year to hear that news and see your pics Alun!! Now for heck's sake have a break before Christmas when able too.
> ( i like the tuna can too my friend)...


Will try Dave, will try... but you should see Miha jumping and running around us cheerfully and lively. It brings a big smile to my face.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Will try Dave, will try... but you should see Miha jumping and running around us cheerfully and lively. It brings a big smile to my face.


Gold!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Will try Dave, will try... but you should see Miha jumping and running around us cheerfully and lively. It brings a big smile to my face.


Fantastic to hear, Noc.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So happy to learn Miha's improving, best news I've read in days.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

She's the happiest one in the house about work from home. 3 mile early morning walk, then soak up some sun on the fleece blanket.....


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

love this thread ..


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Skipper Boy


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

leadbelly2550 said:


> She's the happiest one in the house about work from home. 3 mile early morning walk, then soak up some sun on the fleece blanket.....
> View attachment 15575617


She does more before breakfast than most people do all day.

(For those not familiar, that's a line from an old Army ad, iirc, here in the States.)


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

850, 

Is your snoozing buddy an Airedale?


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Germans only lol


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Ear scratch...








...tummy rub...








...and a walk... 








Bliss!

Stay well.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Is your snoozing buddy and Airedale?


No he is a cross breed (mongrel!) half Patterdale Terrier and half Border Terrier - normal terrier size, smaller than an Airedale, though quite long legs. Did fancy an Airedale, Lakeland, Welsh Terrier etc but ended up with this wee guy instead!


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Nala decided to come to the office today sporting her Sea Dweller 126600. Loving the micro-adjustable bracelet, allows her to quickly adjust to any leg.
Lugs overhang but she rocks it anyway!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

David,

I'm not familiar w/ a Patterdale Terrier so I looked it up on the UKC site. Looks like a tough customer, all around vermin killer. All the pics I looked at show a smooth coat but now I see they can be smooth, broken or rough.

I can see the Border in the head & muzzle. 

I grew up w/ Airedales so I have a soft spot for them and all terriers.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> David,
> 
> I'm not familiar w/ a Patterdale Terrier so I looked it up on the UKC site. Looks like a tough customer, all around vermin killer. All the pics I looked at show a smooth coat but now I see they can be smooth, broken or rough.
> 
> ...


Yep - smooth coat ones in many ways look like mini labs I often think - I hadn't heard of them either til he came on the go. Funnily enough when I was looking for a puppy everything including other cross breeds were £500/600 and upwards - Patterdales? £150 quid lol. Got that typical terrier 'character' and a border terriers 'disparaging' way of looking at you but he's not a killer - runs out of the room if a spider or bee comes along and won't come back til I put them out!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kodiak 3 months old


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kodiak 3 months old


Your new pup looks great Simon, how's Rambo?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

8505davids said:


> Yep - smooth coat ones in many ways look like mini labs I often think - I hadn't heard of them either til he came on the go. Funnily enough when I was looking for a puppy everything including other cross breeds were £500/600 and upwards - Patterdales? £150 quid lol. Got that typical terrier 'character' and a border terriers 'disparaging' way of looking at you but he's not a killer - runs out of the room if a spider or bee comes along and won't come back til I put them out!


Haha. He needs Sir Robin's minstrels.

_Brave Sir Robin ran away
Bravely ran away away
When danger reared its ugly head
He bravely turned his tail and fled
Yes, brave Sir Robin turned about
And gallantly he chickened out _


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

webicons said:


> Nala decided to come to the office today sporting her Sea Dweller 126600. Loving the micro-adjustable bracelet, allows her to quickly adjust to any leg.
> Lugs overhang but she rocks it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 15578726


Nala's a pretty lady even without a watch.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kodiak 3 months old


*Love *the ears!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

urbino said:


> Haha. He needs Sir Robin's minstrels.
> 
> _Brave Sir Robin ran away
> Bravely ran away away
> ...


 Lol yes where creepy crawlies are concerned ... big dogs don't phase him at all!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Your new pup looks great Simon, how's Rambo?


Hey Brother,

Rambo is doing well, thanks for asking! He will turn 14 years old in spring 2021, I try to walk with him (Both now) everyday.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji hanging out with the wife while she works from home.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> No he is a cross breed (mongrel!) half Patterdale Terrier and half Border Terrier - normal terrier size, smaller than an Airedale, though quite long legs. Did fancy an Airedale, Lakeland, Welsh Terrier etc but ended up with this wee guy instead!
> 
> View attachment 15578720


Thats a bloody crakka of a pic..like the strut

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I reckon I should play Sal some better music..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


"You're lying in the floor. Why not take a nap? It's what I would do."


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

8505davids said:


> Lol yes where creepy crawlies are concerned ... big dogs don't phase him at all!


We all have our phobias, I guess.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Brother,
> 
> Rambo is doing well, thanks for asking! He will turn 14 years old in spring 2021, I try to walk with him (Both now) everyday.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Good to hear my friend, all the best to you and your family. Happy Holidays stay safe!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Good to hear my friend, all the best to you and your family. Happy Holidays stay safe!


Thanks for the kind words  Happy Holidays to you and your family too, stay safe!

Using TapaWatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Driving home from the vet. Miha and Zagy. It looks like the Miha's infection ate the fatty tissue tumor (lipoma) and stopped it growing! It would be great to stay that way, and Miha wouldn't need another surgery. 
Zagy has 30% less fluid in his lungs. The Chinese experimental drug seems to work. We keep our fingers crossed to keep it up. Greatings to everyone!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

You're a doggie angel for sure Alun! We're hoping all the pups come through, pestering and chasing each other around!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sasha coming in out of the rain. You can sense how much she likes getting her picture taken:










A favorite:


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Sasha coming in out of the rain. You can sense how much see likes getting her picture taken:
> 
> View attachment 15583227
> 
> ...


Ha. She's rockin' that hat, though.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Boiling here...top day to all our 4 legged mates and their crazy owners..

Good news Alun, Duc nailed it for us mate..
Keep rolling forward..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Boiling here...top day to all our 4 legged mates and their crazy owners..
> 
> Good news Alun, Duc nailed it for us mate..
> Keep rolling forward..
> ...


Dave, if you ever decide to part with the Ploprof, please ask here first. I'm not sure if I could pull it off, but you sure do. Between Gianni and you, it would be hard to wear it as well:









Gianni Agnelli, Wriswatch over his shirt cuff - Revolution


Italian industrialist, Gianni Agnelli is best known to the world for his professional life & sprezzatura style, who wore his wristwatch over his shirt cuff.




www.revolution.watch




.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Dave, if you ever decide to part with the Ploprof, please ask here first. I'm not sure if I could pull it off, but you sure do. Between Gianni and you, it would be hard to wear it as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! All good mate..I'll keep an eye out with my old mates to get you a look in on a pearler....Gianni had a really phenomenal collection and such a rare condition..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 68roadrunner (Dec 14, 2012)

This is Ruger. He just turned 5 mo.old.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Boiling here...top day to all our 4 legged mates and their crazy owners..
> 
> Good news Alun, Duc nailed it for us mate..
> Keep rolling forward..
> ...


Ha, Max and Sal are looking so eager to get going Dave. That Ploprof really need a man's wrist to pull it off, and you surely have one (or two).
Miha, Nina & Co are sending greatings!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Sasha coming in out of the rain. You can sense how much she likes getting her picture taken:
> 
> View attachment 15583227
> 
> ...


Looking good with that hat. First class posing mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Dave, if you ever decide to part with the Ploprof, please ask here first. I'm not sure if I could pull it off, but you sure do. Between Gianni and you, it would be hard to wear it as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of Gianni (my shame), but he surely has confidence to wear watches over shirt cuffs. I don't


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy complaining for a walk..


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

getting big

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> getting big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by those feet, gonna get a lot bigger.


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

Rotties, labs and subs


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ha, Max and Sal are looking so eager to get going Dave. That Ploprof really need a man's wrist to pull it off, and you surely have one (or two).
> Miha, Nina & Co are sending greatings!


Ha Alun, 
The Tuna can is no small pony either mate..getting some great new pups up on [email protected]
Plus seeing a few back that have grown up a lot too...

So good to hear the patient's are gaining relief through your love and care..

.2020 when it rolls through will let 21 get a jump mate..fingers crossed!!
See you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Twanderson912 said:


> Rotties, labs and subs


Sounds like a pretty good mix to me mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy complaining for a walk..


She really is starting to make her mark knighty...
How's the growl and bark? 
Plus let her bite some clown before you " sort" them out..
Cause I reckon she will go like the clappas..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

govdubspeedgo said:


> getting big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great pic mate , urbino nailed it with the paws call!! Going to outsize your other mate rear left pretty quick in dog bowl size...amazing colours ..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Sounds like a pretty good mix to me mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Hahaha life would suck without dogs


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Twanderson912 said:


> Hahaha life would suck without dogs


So true!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She really is starting to make her mark knighty...
> How's the growl and bark?
> Plus let her bite some clown before you " sort" them out..
> Cause I reckon she will go like the clappas..
> ...


Dave, bark is loud and scary. She's brave enough, guards the house with gusto 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

68roadrunner said:


> This is Ruger. He just turned 5 mo.old.
> View attachment 15584210
> 
> View attachment 15584212


Welcome aboard Ruger, that's a sharp fella.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Twanderson912 said:


> Hahaha life would suck without dogs


Absolutely true!


----------



## 68roadrunner (Dec 14, 2012)

Ruger is our 2nd GSD. They are such lovable, fun, loyal and people friendly dogs! We lost Rosco at 10.







.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

2 black beauties 










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

These 2 are knackered..flat chat all night.
Nil injuries another ×.on their work calendar..
Dogs ..best bloody mates a family could have!!
Best thread Bar none imho..
Snag..we miss you here mate..come back when you can cobber..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just daisy doin' what greyhounds do...

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> These 2 are knackered..flat chat all night.
> Nil injuries another ×.on their work calendar..
> Dogs ..best bloody mates a family could have!!
> Best thread Bar none imho..
> ...


They're like babies when sleeping Dave. Great pic mate! 
Our doggies just finished green beans with pieces of meat. Looking for more meat, than burk, and straight to bed. Time for good night for them. Don't know why they chose ~5PM (6-6:30PM during summer time) for bed time. Nobody is forcing them. When time comes they just disappear in their room till morning ~8AM 
Sorry, no diver today, just humble Ball.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> They're like babies when sleeping Dave. Great pic mate!
> Our doggies just finished green beans with pieces of meat. Looking for more meat, than burk, and straight to bed. Time for good night for them. Don't know why they chose ~5PM (6-6:30PM during summer time) for bed time. Nobody is forcing them. When time comes they just disappear in their room till morning ~8AM
> Sorry, no diver today, just humble Ball.


I wish my sons would go to bed like that Alun ! Instead of getting their " old man " up to have a few..
Sleep is such a great medication for them..
See you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Daddy put on clean blankets. Now is time to enjoy in nice, fresh scent  Still rocking Ball Engineer iii Marvelight.
BTW, I caught a virus - Cov-Just4-Coll  Selling most of my collection - 6 pieces (but Duc's SKX stays forever), and plan to keep also Ball and Tuna. When all 6 are sold, will try to buy one additional keeper and stop following various watch forums (with exception of this thread of course). Forums hurts my wallet , and we need to keep going with doggies and other beautiful abandoned animals.
Stay well my friends!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno and Enzo Mechana.💚


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Birthday dog and a digital watch
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Birthday dog and a digital watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture of your 4-legged friend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Birthday dog and a digital watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to this cutie! Great shots

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great picture of your 4-legged friend!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty she's great

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great picture of your 4-legged friend!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Waiting for lunch, you can see the clock ticking inside the orange head. These guys can hear a banana being peeled in the kitchen from an upstairs bedroom.










And the obligatory Diver....


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They are either asleep or looking suspicious.....


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Skipper Boy


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15590455
> View attachment 15590456


They look completely relaxed mate...secure and happy..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Just daisy doin' what greyhounds do...
> 
> Have a good one gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daisy is in the firing line poor gal, good thing she is such a good sport before she becomes a " horsy" for the little ones...fastest horsy in the pad mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

louie on patrol.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Me: Walk? It's wet and cold!

Miha: So what? Where is my leash?

Nina (shaking): It's cold!

Darian (coming from the doggie room): What's all the fluff about?

Nina: Walking out in cold weather. And it's wet!

Darian: Don't be a pussy! Let's go and sniff who's outside.

Miha: Woof, let's check it out!

And so, here we are, wandering around the streets and sniffing what's new in the neighborhood.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Me: Walk? It's wet and cold!
> 
> Miha: So what? Where is my leash?
> 
> ...


Your a bloody "goose " Alun!!
They have you wrapped around their paws..
Fair dinkum mate..and I'm not pullin your leg..
I hope we meet up one day,.( day off after dogs, and sink 20 or so) 
Great to see some more improvements. 
Re your watches..Duc's your right is a sacred site..
I really reckon your a bloody phenomenal couple ..
I'll get you to help me finish off the shirt mate now we've lost some of our flock permanently and some with the door wide open..
Keep it going mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice leash 'braid'. Better when all three head in different directions at the same time (wrist bent at unnatural angle, shoulder near dislocating)


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

govdubspeedgo said:


> getting big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I had a German Shorthair for many years that I hunted with but he was also a great family pet!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice leash 'braid'. Better when all three head in different directions at the same time (wrist bent at unnatural angle, shoulder near dislocating)


Hahaha, that was the case when Leica was with us. Left, right, forward, backwards, wrapping around legs so you're falling down and crack your ribs (few months recovery)  With these elders is easier. Miha and Nina pulling forward, Darian braking - nice balance.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> .


What watch is that, knight? Don't think I've seen anything quite like it.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

She is a handful ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter says hello gents!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

urbino said:


> What watch is that, knight? Don't think I've seen anything quite like it.


It's a Russian 2nd World War divers watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

polishammer said:


> She is a handful ...
> View attachment 15593232


I bet she is... But can't deny that she is gorgeous 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took them out for a hike in the rain! Now we are all done for the day









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Took them out for a hike in the rain! Now we are all done for the day


Now their batler can take the afternoon nap too


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> It's a Russian 2nd World War divers watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's cool. Thanks!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter says hello gents!


Snug as a bug.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

polishammer said:


> She is a handful ...
> View attachment 15593232


They grow up at 13 and pass at 12.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

urbino said:


> Snug as a bug.


Yep in a rug.......I guess that's me


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Now their batler can take the afternoon nap too


Indeed and few adult beverages as well 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Evening walk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15597602
> View attachment 15597603
> View attachment 15597604


They enjoy the company of each other and yourself very much mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Suckface husky...









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Where is everyone? Post up more pics.
Relaxing after raking leaves.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Where is everyone? Post up more pics.
> Relaxing after taking leaves.
> View attachment 15601177


The place you bought that jacket doesn't sell orange ones?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM1 - with Lucy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> The place you bought that jacket doesn't sell orange ones?


They only sell orange stuff... shirts, underwear, socks, pants.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Greetings from the gang. Hope you've all been well Droogs.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome back home Snag!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15602471
> Greetings from the gang. Hope you've all been well Droogs.


The gang's all here!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15602520


"I can haz tasty sandwich?"


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15602471
> Greetings from the gang. Hope you've all been well Droogs.


Droogs is a very underutilized word. Well done and welcome back!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15602520


"Gimme just one bite please! Can't you see how sad I'm looking at it?"
I couldn't resist to those eyes!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> "Gimme just one bite please! Can't you see how sad I'm looking at it?"
> I couldn't resist to those eyes!


It's really hard! He likes carrots, so I usually bring a couple for him whenever I bring food for myself somewhere.😁


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

not a diver but a doggo








i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> It's really hard! He likes carrots, so I usually bring a couple for him whenever I bring food for myself somewhere.😁
> View attachment 15602598


He's a handsome beastie.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> He's a handsome beastie.


Indeed!😊
He comes from good stock.








Hes parents. 😁


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Indeed!😊
> He comes from good stock.
> View attachment 15602757
> 
> ...


I hope somebody got bit over that.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> I hope somebody got bit over that.


Hehehe
Bruno's breeder used to have a girlfriend who always thought the dogs were freezing. My buddy, the breeder didn't agree, so he never bought any clothes for the dogs. So the girlfriend took it upon herself to dress the dogs in her own clothes whenever she felt it was necessary. I think the caption was something like "I can't believe she did it again!?" When he sent me that photo after coming back from the restroom of the restaurant they were visiting.🙄

They are no longer dating. I'm not sure if the dressing up of the dogs had anything to do with it, though.😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15602471
> Greetings from the gang. Hope you've all been well Droogs.


Welcome back! Hope you're doing well. You've been missed.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15602520
> 
> 
> Ah-ha the old sandwitch lure trick!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After a walk, macaroni with cottage cheese for dinner. Doggies adore it! Forgot to put the watch on my wrist in the morning for the first time in 3 years, so one 'after walk' pic. And, when we came home, early Christmas present was waiting for us under the Christmas tree


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

Loki, the Spanish Water Dog, 5 months old.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

boci202A said:


> View attachment 15604753
> View attachment 15604754
> Loki, the Spanish Water Dog, 5 months old.


Interesting. I've never heard of a _Spanish_ Water Dog. What's the difference between it and the Portuguese Water Dog? Other than being easier for an English speaker to understand when it barks.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The old where do you think your going, and then " kooka" duty.
All the best for Christmas 
Hope we all stay sane and safe..
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandino and Fidel enjoying the cool morning breeze:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know if Mia is sure about this whole picture thing...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> The old where do you think your going, and then " kooka" duty.
> All the best for Christmas
> Hope we all stay sane and safe..
> Dave
> ...


Heh. Guard dogs guarding you from going out the front door. I like it.

Have a good one, Dave!


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

urbino said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of a _Spanish_ Water Dog. What's the difference between it and the Portuguese Water Dog? Other than being easier for an English speaker to understand when it barks.


LOL
Besides the linguistics, they differ in size, coat characteristics and temperament. PWD is considered working dog, they are generally larger and can have flat or curly coat.
SWD are classified as herding dogs, are shorter /stockier and always with the curly coat. They are also very shy, reserved and wary of the strangers. Although supper cute, they are definitely not going to run to someone they don't know, to say hi or be petted.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Sugman said:


> I don't know if Mia is sure about this whole picture thing...
> View attachment 15605188


She sure looks suspicious


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh oh here comes trouble, Big Ron and the Steeldive marinemaster checking out from the UK. Goodnight Watchuseek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Heh. Guard dogs guarding you from going out the front door. I like it.
> 
> Have a good one, Dave!


You too mate, keep the comments coming to us all ..uplifting stuff

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diverless today, I'm afraid. But too good not to post.🙊


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno and Enzo again.😊





























I Swartzkopfed my tank on the camera arm as usual.😜


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Preps for a evening street patrol. Darian is usually more vocal than today 






And obligatory wrist check.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sharkmaster 600


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Preps for a evening street patrol. Darian is usually more vocal than today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best video I've ever watched Alun! The way nina was wagging her tail and her 2 rouseabout mates...
Thank you..your a bloody brick mate..a Brick!!!
( that is spelt correctly)
Solid as a B...K
See you mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

12 pound killer...


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's good ol' Hank boy, the mini-mastiff:


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Sharkmaster 600
> View attachment 15611027


Is that a frickin' dog with frickin' lasers on its head?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

JDM8 said:


> Here's good ol' Hank boy, the mini-mastiff:
> 
> View attachment 15611101
> 
> ...


Hank looks _extremely _like a Hank. Great dog name, and it suits him.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Thought for the day....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Me trying to take a watch picture with Lucy posing is like herding cats...










...Lucy with not a watch in sight...










...but introduce a watch and ....see what I mean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JDM8 said:


> Here's good ol' Hank boy, the mini-mastiff:
> 
> View attachment 15611101
> 
> ...


Well G'day Hank!! Good to meet you mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

They both had a bloody hard day...
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

JDM8 said:


> Here's good ol' Hank boy, the mini-mastiff:
> 
> View attachment 15611101
> 
> ...


 Hank checking how clean the path is  That's quite a lot of snow man, where is it?


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hank checking how clean the path is  That's quite a lot of snow man, where is it?


This is up between Saratoga and Glens Falls in upstate NY. Just under 3 ft of snow! ❄?❄☃ We don't typically get this much in one storm, so it was quite the event!


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Well G'day Hank!! Good to meet you mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers!


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> They both had a bloody hard day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There're whipped!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> They both had a bloody hard day...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


They look really exhausted mate 

Apropos video: Darian was unusually quite. He literally screams when he see a leash.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Went down to the basement to cook them chicken for dinner. Of course, that interrupt the afternoon nap and caused confusion  
But before dinner we go to a street patrol.
Wearing same watch as yesterday BTW.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

From the archives. Today is not a day for walks on the beach. Rather a quick pee on the tree three meters from the door and back in again. Bruno hates rain.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> From the archives. Today is not a day for walks on the beach. Rather a quick pee on the tree three meters from the door and back in again. Bruno hates rain.
> View attachment 15611863


He's not alone. Our doggies don't want to get out of their room in the basement if it rains. Sometimes even not to pee


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JDM8 said:


> There're whipped!


Ha! Thanks mate, they swim,chase,ride in utes..plus do work as well.
My children long left nest, but they say to me a the time " you never used to let dogs in house" they are my best mates and kids now..without the costs??


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After more than a week of cloudy, foggy, wet weather, today couple of hours of morning sunshine. Doggies playing "solar panels" roles 
Changed the watch afternoon.







View attachment 15613604


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stunning morning walk with Miss Kilo, Mt Baker in the background......then waiting for a cookie with mama!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

....oh and the watch!......non-diver day!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Stunning morning walk with Miss Kilo, Mt Baker in the background......then waiting for a cookie with mama!
> View attachment 15613627


Heh. How do they all know to make that face?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

urbino said:


> Heh. How do they all know to make that face?


I wonder the same thing. My guess is it's coded into doggie DNA. Either that, or it represents doggie learning that puts us in danger of them moving to the top of the animal kingdom.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy grabbing 40 winks


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy Xmas Droogs, best wishes to you and all your families, two legs and four.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> I wonder the same thing. My guess is it's coded into doggie DNA. Either that, or it represents doggie learning that puts us in danger of them moving to the top of the animal kingdom.


I can always hear them chuckling at me as they walk away after they get what they want. "Sucker."


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas animal crazies.......Dexter says hello!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas animal crazies.......Dexter says hello!


Dexter drew the long straw mate..he really "owns" you all now!!
All the best

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

First pic from my mate Owen's pic of "Toby" today !
2nd.pic is my great mate in the States " Pepe " some may know him as Centurion or Legionnaire and his beautiful new pup and a Breitling never far off his wrist..
3rd pic of my great old mate "Zack" and "Gus" as his sidekick..Zacka was robbed of years early by a dog hater..gus went till 16 years..I've had 4 other mates after these guys before Max and Sal came to my side, who I hope to find pics of to post..
I hope everyone has a great Christmas..
All the best fellow animal crazies..
Dave





































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Merry Xmas to you and your whole family, Dave.

I dig the baby pics. Both Zack and Gus look like mischief, and Toby does an excellent impersonation of a guinea pig.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Merry Xmas to you and your whole family, Dave.
> 
> I dig the baby pics. Both Zack and Gus look like mischief, and Toby does an excellent impersonation of a guinea pig.


G'day mate, you know that's exactly what I thought re Toby too!! Yes those 2 were always at it together, they would scrap like no tomorrow but always crashed out together, both entire males so it was interesting to see them posturing with each other, I ran a lot of cattle with those 2..hard biters but so cluey in regards to thinking ahead...
Just a trip down memory lane I wished to share. 
Keep your comments coming on all our " best mates" sometimes you are MORE than bloody hilarious ...
See you mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Merry Christmas all! 🎅🎄🐶


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate, you know that's exactly what I thought re Toby too!! Yes those 2 were always at it together, they would scrap like no tomorrow but always crashed out together, both entire males so it was interesting to see them posturing with each other, I ran a lot of cattle with those 2..hard biters but so cluey in regards to thinking ahead...
> Just a trip down memory lane I wished to share.
> Keep your comments coming on all our " best mates" sometimes you are MORE than bloody hilarious ...
> See you mate
> ...


Those were awesome pics of your old mates Dave! If memory lane you want, memory lane it is.

My best mate Dundee, who has graced this thread before. Here he was as a tenacious rascal:









Here's one of him singing while Mrs duc plays the guitar:









Here he is finally catching on to who the boss really is (my daughter's little pup Lulu):









My two favorites (king of the house and that time I told him to go bring me back a lady and all he managed was her shoe):


















Last - a Merry Christmas from Dundee and Sasha, to Team Animal Crazies (especially you Snag, welcome back!):


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Those were awesome pics of your old mates Dave! If memory lane you want, memory lane it is.
> 
> My best mate Dundee, who has graced this thread before. Here he was as a tenacious rascal:
> View attachment 15616091
> ...


Memory lane mate,
Awesome pics of your best mate...the shoe fits..it fits🙂


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Before we discovered the Aussie breed, we had a beautiful Husky, Sheema:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Almost forgot the watch...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Almost forgot the watch...
> View attachment 15616123
> 
> 
> ...


Pearler!!!...I'm hunting for a 600 mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler!!!...I'm hunting for a 600 mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Be a nice late Christmas gift to yourself!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Be a nice late Christmas gift to yourself!


I'm a goose mate, sorry I thought you were chasing one..I've kept 2 of my old girls...all good 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks solid as..post up a current picture mate with a good shot of him and a.not so good one of a DW..
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


In his element.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Merry Xmas guys and pups!

Akita's are amazing - she is loyal, protective, stubborn, very intelligent (sometimes to intelligent!), my antidepressant and the furry love of my life!

Here's to ALL our dogs!

kilo at 8 weeks and now









all my ladies together.....









Revenge on the snowman!










......and not to forget the watch!










....and kilo in her element, with the double coat and furry webbed feet being put to best use!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome pics, guys. Including all 3 sets of yours, duc.

Kilo's "do not pet" sign, I guess that's a function of her guarding instinct? It'd be hard not to pet such a pretty fuzzball.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Timing is everything... Merry Christmas!
















Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> Awesome pics, guys. Including all 3 sets of yours, duc.
> 
> Kilo's "do not pet" sign, I guess that's a function of her guarding instinct? It'd be hard not to pet such a pretty fuzzball.


"do not pet"........she is a magnet for attention - but also a true Akita......she is fine with adults, but has little experience with tiny humans, as my kids are both in their 20's.....so the patch is to dissuade little ones from running up to her!









Akita (dog) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





to be clear, zero issues with human aggression, just protecting her and kids, as she is a big girl and my baby!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Timing is everything... Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could lick snow off _my _nose.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TavisB said:


> In his element.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out..awesome pic mate!
Thank you
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Merry Xmas guys and pups!
> 
> Akita's are amazing - she is loyal, protective, stubborn, very intelligent (sometimes to intelligent!), my antidepressant and the furry love of my life!
> 
> ...


Thats a wrap mate! 3 great gal's.. 
Safe as..I'd say 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Firecrow911 said:


> Timing is everything... Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a crakka of a pic..check the zorro tail with that snow catch..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Fragrant One on our Xmas morning walk. Yours truly behind the camera & Sprocket out of shot in some undergrowth engaged in the never ending pursuit of wabbits.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> I wish I could lick snow off _my _nose.


I like that strap, Firecrow. Does it come with that NTH, or did you buy it somewhere?

EDIT: Oops. Meant to hit "Reply" on Firecrow's post, not my own.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

urbino said:


> I like that strap, Firecrow. Does it come with that NTH, or did you buy it somewhere?
> 
> EDIT: Oops. Meant to hit "Reply" on Firecrow's post, not my own.


I got it from cheapestnatostraps dot com. Or, google "Paratrooper Strap "The Black Bay". Its definitely, in my opinion, absolutely perfect for matching the gilt gold, red lettering and blank bezel. Highly recommended.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

urbino said:


> I wish I could lick snow off _my _nose.


Thats like that old saying, "Why do dogs lick their balls? Because they can."


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Knackered but greased lightning if a there is the smallest sound..bam!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Thats like that old saying, "Why do dogs lick their balls? Because they can."


Very old "Cousin Boudreau" joke:

Cousin Boudreau and a friend were walking along one day when they saw a dog licking its pecker.

The friend said, "I wish I could do that."

Cousin Boudreau replied, "That dog would bite youuuuu!"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Very old "Cousin Boudreau" joke:
> 
> Cousin Boudreau and a friend were walking along one day when they saw a dog licking its pecker.
> 
> ...


Jasper Carrot joke from the 70s or early 80s.

A nervous new boyfriend is being introduced to his girlfriend's oh-so posh & obviously disapproving Mother.

The family Labrador ambles into the room, flops down and starts licking its nethers.

Desperate to fill the heavy silence our hero opines, "I wish I could do that".

Fixing him with an icy look of disdain the mother replies, "Give him a chocolate biscuit and he'll let you".

?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Trying to walk off some of yesterday's prime rib with mixed results.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Typical Qld day..hot and muggy..
Quiet day today for these 2
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Typical Qld day..hot and muggy..
> Quiet day today for these 2
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


They look like they're wondering where their pet kooka is.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> They look like they're wondering where their pet kooka is.


He's there urby...he is.giving them a right royal run around..he was mach3 to escape this morning. 
No bs that kookaburra is tapping the windows around the house to stir them up..
You going okay mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy has a yummy moment.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy has a yummy moment.


God I love that dog..she reminds me of my " Becky"..I left with my father to watch.
She's a pearler Knighty, I'm thinking her bark is bloody awesome..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> He's there urby...he is.giving them a right royal run around..he was mach3 to escape this morning.
> No bs that kookaburra is tapping the windows around the house to stir them up..
> You going okay mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I got no complaints, thanks.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> God I love that dog..she reminds me of my " Becky"..I left with my father to watch.
> She's a pearler Knighty, I'm thinking her bark is bloody awesome..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Dave, it's strange how the bond between human and dog gets stronger with time. She guards the family and makes sure we're all together

Then there's that weird almost telepathic behaviour when she seems to know what I'm going to do 
They are definitely God sent for humans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Dave, it's strange how the bond between human and dog gets stronger with time. She guards the family and makes sure we're all together
> 
> Then there's that weird almost telepathic behaviour when she seems to know what I'm going to do
> They are definitely God sent for humans.
> ...


She epitomises the breed Knighty, so intelligent and protective.

I've so enjoyed your journey to date with her.

As she matures, she will be a very positive member of your family.

I'm tipping that she bowls you all over..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold day (1°C) but doggies are enjoying


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Firecrackers exploding outside, Nina and Miha are scared (Miha barks, Nina trembles), so to mommy and daddy...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sending puppy hugs, been there w/ fireworks/crackers and lightning.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Sending puppy hugs, been there w/ fireworks/crackers and lightning.


I'd love to shove those firecrackers in their a...s!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello to all! Let me introduce myself: my name is Ozzy and, as of today, I'm new Nina&Co family member. I'm big (50 kg/110 lb) old (13y) boy with some health issues (taking pills 2x/day). My owner moves to Australia and can't take me with him due to my age and health, so Nina's parents decided to take me in their family so I don't end up in the shelter. I think I'll spend some nice time here during my remaining life. I'm big and look dangerous, but in fact I like everyone and I like to cuddle. 
My new daddy is also wearing some old watch, but I like it. Greatings to all till next post, Ozzy.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Welcome Ozzy! Very lucky boy you are. You're in a bit of doggy heaven, lotsa love and care await. 

Bless you Noc, you and your families hearts are beyond measure sir.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@^Gurthang54 Thank you mate! We're giving our best.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to all! Let me introduce myself: my name is Ozzy and, as of today, I'm new Nina&Co family member. I'm big (50 kg/110 lb) old (13y) boy with some health issues (taking pills 2x/day). My owner is moving to Australia and can't take me with him due to my age and health, so Nina's parents decided to take me in their family so I don't end up in the shelter. I think I'll spend some nice time here during my remaining life. I'm big and look dangerous, but in fact I like everyone and I like to cuddle.
> My new daddy is also wearing some old watch, but I like it. Greatings to all till next post, Ozzy.


That is incredibly sweet! Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Alun, Ozzy looks like he could fill the role of "boss" of the house (if Nina will let him)...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Alun, Ozzy looks like he could fill the role of "boss" of the house (if Nina will let him)...


Hardly. He's big, but softy. At least he didn't show slightest aggression or will to dominate yet. On the other hand, Nina (and Miha!) are different story


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I think he chose his bed. And look how far the bed has sunk beneath him! He's really big boy


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

You rock, Noc. I bet Ozzy settles into the pack in no time. (And how on earth did an Australian come up with "Ozzy" for a dog name??)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> You rock, Noc. I bet Ozzy settles into the pack in no time. (And how on earth did an Australian come up with "Ozzy" for a dog name??)


Hahaha, his ex-owner is Croat, like me, not Australian. He moves from Croatia to Australia in search of a better job and life. Dog's name is just coincidence.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to all! Let me introduce myself: my name is Ozzy and, as of today, I'm new Nina&Co family member. I'm big (50 kg/110 lb) old (13y) boy with some health issues (taking pills 2x/day). My owner moves to Australia and can't take me with him due to my age and health, so Nina's parents decided to take me in their family so I don't end up in the shelter. I think I'll spend some nice time here during my remaining life. I'm big and look dangerous, but in fact I like everyone and I like to cuddle.
> My new daddy is also wearing some old watch, but I like it. Greatings to all till next post, Ozzy.





NocturnalWatch said:


> Hahaha, his ex-owner is Croat, like me, not Australian. He moves from Croatia to Australia in search of a better job and life. Dog's name is just coincidence.


What about you Alun? Do you reckon you'd ever cross the " pond" i reckon you'd stay there doing what you both do..
Ha mate..be good to see you!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit of a " quiet" moment while Sal's is off somewhere...
Pat your Dog's...heaps !!
Dave






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to all! Let me introduce myself: my name is Ozzy and, as of today, I'm new Nina&Co family member. I'm big (50 kg/110 lb) old (13y) boy with some health issues (taking pills 2x/day). My owner moves to Australia and can't take me with him due to my age and health, so Nina's parents decided to take me in their family so I don't end up in the shelter. I think I'll spend some nice time here during my remaining life. I'm big and look dangerous, but in fact I like everyone and I like to cuddle.
> My new daddy is also wearing some old watch, but I like it. Greatings to all till next post, Ozzy.


Welcome Ozzy!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Bit of a " quiet" moment while Sal's is off somewhere...
> Pat your Dog's...heaps !!
> Dave
> 
> ...


Good dog, Max. Good dog.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh my God, my dear friends. Like 2020 wasn't bad enough. An hour ago at ~12:19PM, second earthquake this year hit Croatia. First one ~5.2 hit Zagreb in March, this one was 6.2. Experts says 6.2 is around 30x stronger (30x more energy unleashed). Epicenter was again near Zagreb, in Petrinja. Apparently almost half of the town is in ruins. News are still confusing. One death confirmed for now, a child. Screaming is to be heard from collapsed houses. Horrible. I'm writing this and crying. We are ok hear. Felt it, but we are ~250km from epicenter. Pray for us my friends... With love, Alun
Edit: not to forget doggies. They were little bit upset, but now the lunch improved their mood.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

We'll be pulling for you folks from all over the world Alun...


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

ejhc11 said:


> View attachment 15622760


Man you better be attentive to this little beastie. He looks a lot smarter than the average pupster. Heck, he can already tell time


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Checking in. It's been a while since I posted.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

duc said:


> Man you better be attentive to this little beastie. He looks a lot smarter than the average pupster. Heck, he can already tell time


Yes that 4 month old is quite smart, using the diving bezel to time his next meal...LOL


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Oh my God, my dear friends. Like 2020 wasn't bad enough. An hour ago at ~12:19PM, second earthquake this year hit Croatia. First one ~5.2 hit Zagreb in March, this one was 6.2. Experts says 6.2 is around 30x stronger (30x more energy unleashed). Epicenter was again near Zagreb, in Petrinja. Apparently almost half of the town is in ruins. News are still confusing. One death confirmed for now, a child. Screaming is to be heard from collapsed houses. Horrible. I'm writing this and crying. We are ok hear. Felt it, but we are ~250km from epicenter. Pray for us my friends... With love, Alun
> Edit: not to forget doggies. They were little bit upset, but now the lunch improved their mood.


Damage looks really bad. Thoughts and prayers to you and all affected by the quake.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Knackered but greased lightning if a there is the smallest sound..bam!


Dave, they both look like they have their fair share of 'heeler' in them, are they mixed?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Dave, they both look like they have their fair share of 'heeler' in them, are they mixed?


G'day Anthony, 
Mate they are pure red Stumpy's..brother and sister a litter apart. 
There's always debate, re their Dingo heritage and heeler in them as they are a natural stump tail.
My view is they have the a big mix with the genetics of Heeler cross in them..as they are hard biting and their head can take a kick from a beast that would kill a lot of breeds.
Clever, loyal and fiercely protective as natural instincts..you simply have to be very direct with them.
They can run all day in heat and have no qualms about eating what they catch ( supervised)
How have you been...I've been working on some pieces that you chase down so well!
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright - because the year is almost gone and I'm having a nostalgic moment I am going to share a poem I wrote after my our Red Heeler/ Pit bull mix 'Freeway' was put to sleep in 2012 (she had advanced cancer).

Dogs are truly amazing animals and once they integrate into the family 'pack' they remain with us in spirit even years after they have passed...

*Sixteen Summers...*

The 101's growling energy
Grinding to a late afternoon halt
You seen running the guard rail,
The shout "dog"
Stilling your headlong flight,
Your brindled coat, pointed ears and bright eyes intense and focused.
A barked response with a wagging tail,
Headlong flight into the opened car door,

And here you were, new to our lives,
Your puppy energy boundless, infectious, curious, affectionate, a name demanded,
A name now given, "Freeway", your moniker forevermore.
A constant companion,
Gutsy, faithful, always bright of eye and fleet of foot,
A wagging tail, an excited leap,
A celebration of contact
A celebration of belonging.

In time an infant son was welcomed into our lives,
The puppy you never bore,
But he was your puppy all the same,
Your protective bark and muscular stance,
Leaving no doubt,
"Stay back", transmitted,
Stay back, received.

The mewling infant using you to stand,
Your tail and ears, pulled and yanked,
And patiently you stood close,
Helping him to balance,
Protecting him as your own.

And how the years have passed,
Once hot summers bleeding to winters cold grasp,
This rhythm repeating again and again,
Our son a growing boy, you an aging lady,
He fleet of foot and sharp of eye,
You ran and played, though your muzzle was now flecked with grey.

Then suddenly this summer,
Your legs grew unsteady, eyes unfocussed,
That once hot spark of life, dimmed now to an occasional flicker.
"Lymphoma" the vet surmised,

Your once strong and muscular body seeming to diminish, week by week,
And still you would watch us with your warm brown eyes, tail wagging in greeting.
The spring now long gone from your shuffling gait, your breathing heavy,
We watched you sleep, your feet trotting in your puppy dreams,
Yapping, running free, chasing seagulls.

In the morning's I would carry you,
Carefully down the stairs,
You sniffed the grass, unsteady legs threatening to fail,
But your body continued to be yours to command.

Till one morning you could not rise from your bed,
so I carried you outside and stood you on the grass,
But gravity defeated you and your legs gave way,
The grass catching your fall.

I stood you up rubbing your wasted muscles wanting the spark to come back, but it was not to be,
and you watched my tear streaked face with your warm brown eyes, as
Each time I stood you up
Carefully positioning your feet beneath you,
you would slowly collapse again and again.

So your journey was at an end,
Our paths were to diverge,
Our sixteen summers too short,
A chapter for a person but,
It was your life in total,
A span of years filled with the stuff of our lives, human and dog.

And now old girl, though we have said goodbye,
We want you too run free,
To forever chase those gulls,
Tearing up the sand, bright eyed and sure footed,
Catching another thrown ball,
Running full clip to a whistled command...
Run free old girl, run forever free...

For "Freeway" 1997 - 2012.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Alright - because the year is almost gone and I'm having a nostalgic moment I am going to share a poem I wrote after my our Red Heeler/ Pit bull mix 'Freeway' was put to sleep in 2012 (she had advanced cancer).
> 
> Dogs are truly amazing animals and once they integrate into the family 'pack' they remain with us in spirit even years after they have passed...
> 
> ...


Just amazing..
I'm so glad we are mates..
That was such a path, well trodden by so many and I've never seen it expressed with such feeling and understanding of emotions true..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

longstride said:


> Alright - because the year is almost gone and I'm having a nostalgic moment I am going to share a poem I wrote after my our Red Heeler/ Pit bull mix 'Freeway' was put to sleep in 2012 (she had advanced cancer).
> 
> Dogs are truly amazing animals and once they integrate into the family 'pack' they remain with us in spirit even years after they have passed...
> 
> ...


One hell of a friend. Well loved. Well remembered.

This, in particular, struck a chord:

_A wagging tail, an excited leap,
A celebration of contact
A celebration of belonging. _


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Stay well, Noc. The dogs of Croatia need you on your feet.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Stay well, Noc. The dogs of Croatia need you on your feet.


I'll second that thought Alun

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Raining here so all shifts on farm stop for NYE...Alun I hope you get a bit of a break and wish all of us a better 21...Max and Sal are already bored stiff..so good to see all old and new and regular dogs up here on WUS BEST THREAD...
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Raining also here, and doggies are ready for a nap. Ozzy chose another bed. 
Thank you all for good wishes. Unfortunately, seven deaths confirmed for now in the quake. Search and rescue continues...















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy waiting for food


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Getting ready for meetings with my overseas stuff, hence the second time zone. Giving the dumb dumbs some patio time...









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Anthony,
> Mate they are pure red Stumpy's..brother and sister a litter apart.
> There's always debate, re their Dingo heritage and heeler in them as they are a natural stump tail.
> My view is they have the a big mix with the genetics of Heeler cross in them..as they are hard biting and their head can take a kick from a beast that would kill a lot of breeds.
> ...


I grew up with heelers in the neighborhood - red and blue, as kids we used them on our lizard collecting expeditions they were good diggers but you had to stop them from munching on the lizard's when they made a run for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Raining also here, and doggies are ready for a nap. Ozzy chose another bed.
> Thank you all for good wishes. Unfortunately, seven deaths confirmed for now in the quake. Search and rescue continues...
> 
> 
> ...


Ozzy already looks more at home. In the first set of pics, he had kind of a sheepish look on his face. Like a kid in the wrong classroom. In the next-to-last one here, his expression is more, "Hi, guys. What's up?"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Chicken for dinner and after that - it's obvious


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Chicken for dinner and after that - it's obvious


I want the recipe! Looks delicious!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy New year 2021 and to be much better than 2020 for all good people and all beautiful pets and animals all over the world!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Not a great picture, but it's the thought that counts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> Not a great picture, but it's the thought that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful picture mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> Not a great picture, but it's the thought that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dog in focus, as it should be. Good looking dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

All the best for 2021, everybody... 


















-Cody (& Adam)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> All the best for 2021, everybody...
> View attachment 15627279
> 
> 
> ...


Now there is a noble best Adam!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

What! Did you ask if you could wear my Arnie?
Happy New Year Louie.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Now there is a noble best Adam!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


You're right mate. They're the best of beasts!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy barks, “Happy new year!”


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy New Year Droogs, we hope it's a good one for you all.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2021. Won't stop " Kooka" from winding up my 2 " gingernuts"...












































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice to see Floyd, Poppy, and Sprocket back in the house, Snag.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seiko SUN in the golden morning light


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Took advantage of a mild day in north Georgia.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Cody's post morning workout routine.... 
























Nice walk in the rain this morning.

Stay well.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog
#MurphyTheWonderMutt
Still amazed how well these two have packed together. Blessed with these two awesome doggos!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

nevenkab said:


> Cody's post morning workout routine....
> View attachment 15630133
> 
> View attachment 15630134
> ...


Always good to get some yoga in after a workout.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

gone now..miss him so much


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

ncmoto said:


> gone now..miss him so much
> View attachment 15631627
> 
> View attachment 15631629


Looks so much like my Rubbles. Was a handsome dog for sure.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

jbsutta said:


> #RubblesTheWonderDog
> #MurphyTheWonderMutt
> Still amazed how well these two have packed together. Blessed with these two awesome doggos!
> View attachment 15630507





jbsutta said:


> Looks so much like my Rubbles. Was a handsome dog for sure.
> [/QUOTE
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Handsome for sure


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

polishammer said:


> View attachment 15633218


 I've seen that look before..... "come on! I've got pee-mail to answer!"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ozzy meets neighbors.
Nina&Co afternoon walk.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Cute neighbors. How old is Ozzy?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy meets neighbors.
> Nina&Co afternoon walk.


Looks like it's cold Alun..
You right mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just before a feed..we don't feed kooka but he does have the odd "go"
All the best fellow animal crazies!!























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Cute neighbors. How old is Ozzy?


13


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like it's cold Alun..
> You right mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


It is cold, but no snow yet. That's unusual. We are OK Dave. Bussy last days.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15637260
> View attachment 15637261


I'm really trying not to hold that blanket against you, but you keep taking pictures of it.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 13


Oh, wow, so he's getting up there for a big dog. He didn't look very old in the previous photos you posted.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> It is cold, but no snow yet. That's unusual. We are OK Dave. Bussy last days.


If you can Alun,.another video one day if you organising your orphans in to a huddle and walk. 
When you can mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> If you can Alun,.another video one day if you organising your orphans in to a huddle and walk.
> When you can mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Will do Dave


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

As requested 
Unfortunately, neighbors doggies were closed today, so just barks because they can't come out to say 'Hello' to us. Sorry, in the second part of that video I've accidentally rotated my phone for 90°


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Ted and Arnie
🤭


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As requested
> Unfortunately, neighbors doggies were closed today, so just barks because they can't come out to say 'Hello' to us. Sorry, in the second part of that video I've accidentally rotated my phone for 90°


Mate..I have not cracked a smile like that for so long! Miha is a little firecracker.. Darian and Nina..they adore you Alun..
Gkod old "Ozzie " started to crack a pace after his 3 legged salute..
Thank you mate..
Made my day..absolutely

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15639076


First frame top left..what are they doing mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> First frame top left..what are they doing mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Sniffing around bags of silage. They love that shoite.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> I'm really trying not to hold that blanket against you, but you keep taking pictures of it.


You don't like the Giants or you're a fan and don't like that I'm using it as doggie blanket? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As requested
> Unfortunately, neighbors doggies were closed today, so just barks because they can't come out to say 'Hello' to us. Sorry, in the second part of that video I've accidentally rotated my phone for 90°


Watching the excitement and their little tails wagging put a big smile on my face Alun! I want to come over and play!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Watching the excitement and their little tails wagging put a big smile on my face Alun! I want to come over and play!


I so agree mate, the excitement those pups( pups) showed when they saw Alun was gold!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sports for teeth  No surrender!
Edit: forgot the watch


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15639076


That looks like quite a downpour in the top right.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> You don't like the Giants or you're a fan and don't like that I'm using it as doggie blanket? Not sure what you mean.


My team is a bit south of there.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal's " thought for the day"..
Patience...but it will never happen Kooka is to good a larrikin..
Best to all dogs and their pets(owners)
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As requested
> Unfortunately, neighbors doggies were closed today, so just barks because they can't come out to say 'Hello' to us. Sorry, in the second part of that video I've accidentally rotated my phone for 90°


Well done. Enjoyed that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> That looks like quite a downpour in the top right.


Snow showers. Winter has arrived.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I was tired for two rounds of walk, so tried one round with four doggies. Not an easy task must say


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Fake fireplace, real dog, makes for a pretty good day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I was tired for two rounds of walk, so tried one round with four doggies. Not an easy task must say


Does Miha, make Ossie feel younger Alun?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Does Miha, make Ossie feel younger Alun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Ha, he's an old boy and can't keep Miha's tempo. Actually, none of them can. They are all at least 2x older. Grandmas and grandpas


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Sucky dog on a Sunday morning... being cute because she wants breakfast.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15642655
> 
> View attachment 15642656


"Hey, how come the cat gets to go outside??"


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> "Hey, how come the cat gets to go outside??"


The cat, Gunnar, was meawing for a good 10 minutes out there.😂









Bruno likes Gunnar more than the other way around. He's only interested in the rear end of the cat, but Gunnar isn't brave enough to find out that Bruno would stop chasing him if he just got a sniff...

I think I'll get him a permanent cat buddy one of these days. If I get a kitten, it should work out I figure.😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15645907


Too much watch ..more of your beautiful best " mate"
The watch can be blurry as, just your dog as main player.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Too much watch ..more of your beautiful best " mate"
> The watch can be blurry as, just your dog as main player.
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


I'll make sure to correct my focus going forward!👍🏼😁


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> I'll make sure to correct my focus going forward!👍🏼😁
> View attachment 15646822


Love his coat. It's almost iridescent.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Love his coat. It's almost iridescent.


Like crushed velvet.😁💚


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> I'll make sure to correct my focus going forward!👍🏼😁
> View attachment 15646822


Now we are cooking!!
Good on you mate👍👍


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy waiting for snacks


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy waiting for snacks


She's turning in to quite a stunning example Knighty!
My 2 wags after a run( them not me)









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She's turning in to quite a stunning example Knighty!
> My 2 wags after a run( them not me)
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics as always, Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sleeping beauty.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

First walk after a week on light duties due aggravating an old knee injury. The Fragrant One took up the slack while I was laid up. Great to get out in the fresh air again.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> She's turning in to quite a stunning example Knighty!
> My 2 wags after a run( them not me)
> 
> 
> ...


They look like Sal ate something too spicy and Max is laughing at her.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> First walk after a week on light duties due aggravating an old knee injury. The Fragrant One took up the slack while I was laid up. Great to get out in the fresh air again.
> View attachment 15650026


That Sprocket, he's always on the go.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

govdubspeedgo said:


> had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad for you mate ...Piston looks like he was well loved and loved you all well back.
I hope after the tears,you and your family laugh at how great a mate he was..
All the best
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear it. He looks like a great little buddy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> That Sprocket, he's always on the go.


He is mate, always racing about in the thick things. He's started showing his age (11 this year) over the last 6 months though. He still runs with the same energy when out on the walk, but afterwards his joints remind him he's not a pupster anymore. He'll run himself lame if I let him, so I have to get him on the lead more than I used to to save him from himself. If I let him do too much he limps heavily into the living room of an evening & The Fragrant One gives me the look - "You hurt my dog" ?.

That's an experience to be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry to hear that. RIP Piston


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

govdubspeedgo said:


> had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sad. I know how devastating it can be. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It never gets any easier. RIP Piston x


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Rest well and be at peace Piston.

Blessing for you Govdub.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Muchos wind and rain. What the locals call a day o'sh|te.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> had to say goodbye to a member of the family this week. piston will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 of my fave JDMs today......Froggy Friday with the 35th Anniversary Tornado frogman, and Kilo the lady Akita, distracted by breakie being served.....










.....not much snow here this winter, but when we have some Kilo likes to torture the snowman!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks for all the kind words 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Little sneak took my hat.










File pic, but I'm wearing it today:


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

duc said:


> Little sneak took my hat.
> 
> View attachment 15652484
> 
> ...


I've caught Bruno doing the same...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 of my fave JDMs today......Froggy Friday with the 35th Anniversary Tornado frogman, and Kilo the lady Akita, distracted by breakie being served.....
> 
> View attachment 15651871
> 
> ...


I hope that's the Snowman's nose he's chowing down on! ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

She was in total awe lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Do the Congress of Toms count ?
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Do the Congress of Toms count ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches-schmatches; we want to see that rascal!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Everybody is sleeping, but Mr. Medo needed to go to bathroom and somebody used opportunity to sneak into the house


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I was tired for two rounds of walk, so tried one round with four doggies. Not an easy task must say


........
..


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 15653901


All terrier or a touch of Airedale in your mate?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Knackered!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max giving me the let's blow this " popstand"...
All the best guys..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Knackered!
> View attachment 15654686
> View attachment 15654687


A pearler of a pic there!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> All terrier or a touch of Airedale in your mate?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Louis - Border terrier cross Patterdale terrier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Louis - Border terrier cross Patterdale terrier


He looks like a real character mate..thanks for his stud book👍👍


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Finally some sunshine!
Bruno and Enzo are both shining in the sunlight.😊🦄


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks like a real character mate..thanks for his stud book👍👍


Typical terrier - all quirky ways and determined attitude! Seiko Navigator - not strictly a diver but 70m WR not too bad.









Hmm - its his ball .... but where's Louis?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Again 'unauthorized' break-in in the living room


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

They have the excited, "I belong here" look plastered across their cute muzzles!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

And Ozzy enjoys to be tucked. Old boy


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Enjoying some outdoor time, even though it is chilly. Hooch doesn't care!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Cody is two today! Happy Birthday, little mate!
Supposed to be into the 30C's later so out for an early morning run.
















Stay well all.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nevenkab said:


> Cody is two today! Happy Birthday, little mate!
> Supposed to be into the 30C's later so out for an early morning run.
> View attachment 15656187
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Cody!! Hope you get a frozen brisket bone tonight mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Meet "jazz" a rescue pup one of my sons mates ( who came up to help clean some storm damage) she was saved from the needle just in time as had a tumour in her leg that we " threw in for " and now she is full of fun.
She is a lively spirit and up for a play anytime..
Bit of a laugh to have around, even Sal likes her!!























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet "jazz" a rescue pup one of my sons mates ( who came up to help clean some storm damage) she was saved from the needle just in time as had a tumour in her leg that we " threw in for " and now she is full of fun.
> She is a lively spirit and up for a play anytime..
> Bit of a laugh to have around, even Sal likes her!!
> 
> ...


What a cool little fella Dave, I'm sure you'll find him a great home.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter and I this evening. He's a funny little guy!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter and I this evening. He's a funny little guy!


He's a pearler Jase,
That lucky fella drew the long straw with you and your family..I bet he can jump over the couch easily...
See you soon mate!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet "jazz" a rescue pup one of my sons mates ( who came up to help clean some storm damage) she was saved from the needle just in time as had a tumour in her leg that we " threw in for " and now she is full of fun.
> She is a lively spirit and up for a play anytime..
> Bit of a laugh to have around, even Sal likes her!!
> 
> ...


Cute Dave, very cute.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> He's a pearler Jase,
> That lucky fella drew the long straw with you and your family..I bet he can jump over the couch easily...
> See you soon mate!
> Dave
> ...


Cuteness overload this morning Folks - keep 'em coming ?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet "jazz" a rescue pup one of my sons mates ( who came up to help clean some storm damage) she was saved from the needle just in time as had a tumour in her leg that we " threw in for " and now she is full of fun.
> She is a lively spirit and up for a play anytime..
> Bit of a laugh to have around, even Sal likes her!!
> 
> ...


Wonderful Dave, just wonderful!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet "jazz" a rescue pup one of my sons mates ( who came up to help clean some storm damage) she was saved from the needle just in time as had a tumour in her leg that we " threw in for " and now she is full of fun.
> She is a lively spirit and up for a play anytime..
> Bit of a laugh to have around, even Sal likes her!!
> 
> ...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Something funky happened with my post. I feel like I'm trying to explain a joke no one got, but on my end, what I typed, doesn't appear. So I'll try again: Cute and a watch lover! A keeper for sure!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

duc said:


> Something funky happened with my post. I feel like I'm trying to explain a joke no one got, but on my end, what I typed, doesn't appear. So I'll try again: Cute and a watch lover! A keeper for sure!


I did the same the other day in another thread. Got stuck in some kind of editing loop that ended up in a double post somehow. Sweat running down my back...😁


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

[BOBO] said:


> I did the same the other day in another thread. Got stuck in some kind of editing loop that ended up in a double post somehow. Sweat running down my back...😁
> View attachment 15656968
> View attachment 15656969


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Something funky happened with my post. I feel like I'm trying to explain a joke no one got, but on my end, what I typed, doesn't appear. So I'll try again: Cute and a watch lover! A keeper for sure!


No issue ever mate with your comments..you have a gold collar as well..
Crakka Charles..actually Bloody pearler mate!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Good morning team. Sasha, as usual, terrified of the camera. Molly is a bit more relaxed about it. No diver today. I'm swearing off divers until a recent purchase arrives


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

One of my favourites of Lady Popplington.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> He's a pearler Jase,
> That lucky fella drew the long straw with you and your family..I bet he can jump over the couch easily...
> See you soon mate!
> Dave
> ...


We think so too Dave. Yeah he can jump the couch easily and does. He can also jump into my arms from a dead stop.

That Jazz is a real cutie!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Winter showers.















A watch.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Good morning team. Sasha, as usual, terrified of the camera. Molly is a bit more relaxed about it. No diver today. I'm swearing off divers until a recent purchase arrives
> 
> View attachment 15657059
> 
> ...


Okay ..I'm throwing out a " guess..2 words first starts O...second P???

Does anyone else have a clean office like me?
Always feel safe!
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

100 mph - 0 in the length of one sofa


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great pics Snag! My favorite is the 'full flight' along the fence line. Makes me glad I'm not a rabbit.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

That is an awesome high speed snap in the lower right. I also like poor old Sprocket (giving you the hairy eyeball). He never makes the pace when the race is on. it doesn't stop him from trying though!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> That is an awesome high speed snap in the lower right. I also like poor old Sprocket (giving you the hairy eyeball). He never makes the pace when the race is on. it doesn't stop him from trying though!


'The hairy eyeball' made me chuckle!
Here's fleet-footed Floyd in all his glory.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My wife came downstairs to show me this little guy..up for adoption. 
Took no time to judge Max and Sal's thoughts...
I went the path if no good outcome..what's another dog bowl...
Stay well all
Dave
Duc..was I close in my guess?






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats on the new addition, Dave! He's a cutie. What's his name?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> My wife came downstairs to show me this little guy..up for adoption.
> Took no time to judge Max and Sal's thoughts...
> I went the path if no good outcome..what's another dog bowl...
> Stay well all
> ...


Max and Sal will take him in like a little brother without a doubt! They're just playing hard to get at the moment.

That look, in the second picture, is the same one I get when it's time to go out. That rascal is going to fit right in. He'll be on Kooka patrol in no time. Makes me want to come over and play with him.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Max and Sal will take him in like a little brother without a doubt! They're just playing hard to get at the moment.
> 
> That look, in the second picture, is the same one I get when it's time to go out. That rascal is going to fit right in. He'll be on Kooka patrol in no time. Makes me want to come over and play with him.


G'day mate,
He is a great little guy and has attracted a lot of interest


urbino said:


> Congrats on the new addition, Dave! He's a cutie. What's his name?


Hey mate , 
We may yet not be required to take him in, we have said if no good placement then we will take him.
I reckon he will get under someone else's roof..but will see the door is open.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Max and Sal will take him in like a little brother without a doubt! They're just playing hard to get at the moment.
> 
> That look, in the second picture, is the same one I get when it's time to go out. That rascal is going to fit right in. He'll be on Kooka patrol in no time. Makes me want to come over and play with him.


G'day mate,
He is a great little guy and has attracted a lot of interest so will have to wait and see 👍👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> My wife came downstairs to show me this little guy..up for adoption.
> Took no time to judge Max and Sal's thoughts...
> I went the path if no good outcome..what's another dog bowl...
> Stay well all
> ...


He's sooo cute Dave! I'm sure Max and Sal would gladly adopt him mate 
We have again some intruders of different kinds. Have a nice day guys!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> He's sooo cute Dave! I'm sure Max and Sal would gladly adopt him mate
> We have again some intruders of different kinds. Have a nice day guys!


Morning Alun, 
You look busy with your herd mate, yes if this little bloke lands I'll be happy! However if he gets a new owner who would be good for him then ill also be happy. 
I reckon that will happen as I said I'm there if no one suitable comes up..
Give him some back up..
see you soon mate👍


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Morning walk








Stay well


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pearl the pup...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl the pup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beaut! That face!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beaut! That face!


She is a fearless spitfire ... currently at this moment driving our older frenchie crazy , thank you.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> She is a fearless spitfire ... currently at this moment driving our older frenchie crazy , thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's beautiful mate, they both are. Wonderful ??


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Always time for a wee tug of war


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tats, 

OMG, Pearl's expression is priceless! I nearly wet my knickers. Thank you for that. Give Pearl and her older sib tummy rubs, they're great.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Throw it again, Dad! 
















Stay well


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15665452
> 
> Throw it again, Dad!
> View attachment 15665456
> ...


Happy puppy. Ball is crucial


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Happy puppy. Ball is crucial


Anything for a ball or stick!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


>


Great pic mate, remember less watch focus ..your best mate is the star !!
All the best 
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Always time for a wee tug of war
> View attachment 15664632


Give it to him Louis!!
The old head shake routine!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

The absolute state of this spoiled pup


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> OMG, Pearl's expression is priceless! I nearly wet my knickers. Thank you for that. Give Pearl and her older sib tummy rubs, they're great.


It says, "I'm trouble! Don't you just love me??"


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

parklanephil said:


> The absolute state of this spoiled pup


It's progressed to this now


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> OMG, Pearl's expression is priceless! I nearly wet my knickers. Thank you for that. Give Pearl and her older sib tummy rubs, they're great.


Ok ok ok ... if you insist lol









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

parklanephil said:


> The absolute state of this spoiled pup


Love it..great shot mate
.don't forget your blurry watch🙂


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Love it..great shot mate
> .don't forget your blurry watch


Unusually for me I wasn't wearing one but did take delivery of a shiny new Tudor Heritage Chrono today, when I unpack it, Maya and that will be back


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> It says, "I'm trouble! Don't you just love me??"


You know your dog language 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

parklanephil said:


> Unusually for me I wasn't wearing one but did take delivery of a shiny new Tudor Heritage Chrono today, when I unpack it, Maya and that will be back


Perfect mate!!...blurry Tudor with beautiful dog/ mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy holding my slipper hostage


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

Maverick and the Great Blue Hole


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


>


Now we are spot on mate 
..that's a pearler. 
What is our new mates name??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Poppy holding my slipper hostage


Knighty..I need a green dial mate..can you pm re that piece please...now re Poppy!! She is a bloody crakka mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Knighty..I need a green dial mate..can you pm re that piece please...now re Poppy!! She is a bloody crakka mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Dave, it's an ennebi. Handmade in Italy by ex Panerai watch makers. Ping me if you need more info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Another day, another watch, another burst ball...









with Super Submarino slightly more in focus this time...









Keeping the bolshie wee terrier post count going!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a dive watch, but has been in a hot tub and pool, so I guess that counts right?

....and Kilos frosty face on this mornings -5 walk....supposed to snow tonight, which will make Kilo a very happy girl!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Not a diver, but it's new so I'm breaking protocol. And that's definitely a dog


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 15667301
> 
> View attachment 15667303
> 
> Not a diver, but it's new so I'm breaking protocol. And that's definitely a dog


Big fan of Farer....don't own one right now, but they make some nice stuff and may be one in my future.....


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> You know your dog language
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh, yes. I speak Woof.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Loyal dog's six-day wait for poorly owner outside Turkish hospital Loyal dog's six-day wait for poorly owner


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Loyal dog's six-day wait for poorly owner outside Turkish hospital Loyal dog's six-day wait for poorly owner
> View attachment 15667682


More proof that dogs are better than humans!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 15667301
> 
> View attachment 15667303
> 
> Not a diver, but it's new so I'm breaking protocol. And that's definitely a dog


There's our grand old girl back!! Have really missed her and was hoping all was okay mate!!
Dave


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> More proof that dogs are better than humans!


You still need proof?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rammus said:


>


Nailed it! Perfect shot.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

KOB. said:


> You still need proof?


......no, I guess not!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Tanks @DaveandStu, my dog is called Noki he is 4 years old


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


> Tanks @DaveandStu, my dog is called Noki he is 4 years old


Big welcome to Noki and yourself mate..
Looking forward to seeing him ..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter says hi fellas, he's found his snuggly spot for the night. Some great looking companions here!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter says hi fellas, he's found his snuggly spot for the night. Some great looking companions here!


Dexter is now " king of the castle" ...what a bloody ripper of a pup!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This mornings brief on jobs to do..








Sal got practising leg cross 
Max got sunbathing...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

The spoiled turd and tonight's choice, I'm out getting take out so two shots


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> There's our grand old girl back!! Have really missed her and was hoping all was okay mate!!
> Dave


Thanks,Dave. A lot going on recently but things are settling down. Dog and human doing just fine. All the best to you, and I hope all is well, mate!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> This mornings brief on jobs to do..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max and Sal are looking great Dave! I'm so glad Max pulled through and seems to be right back at it.

Also that Explorer is tops!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Max and Sal are looking great Dave! I'm so glad Max pulled through and seems to be right back at it.
> 
> Also that Explorer is tops!


Hey Jase!!
Thanks heaps mate...Max is now on full on Kooka patrol.
This is what I love about this thread and forum, the animals and their great owners that share in many ways so many good things..
Rippa mate
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lazy Saturday.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Moroz said:


> Thanks,Dave. A lot going on recently but things are settling down. Dog and human doing just fine. All the best to you, and I hope all is well, mate!


Just bloody great to see you 2 back!!
We have got a lot of great new dogs now, plus have had a few of our cherished ones move to the bigger kennel upstairs.
So good to see everyone still keeping on point with our amazing dogs..
👍👍 top stuff mate


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay guys not trying to hijack the thread but this is my 13 year old Russian blue. She doesn't often come out of her hidey hole but she did tonight so figured I'd share, after Dexter went to bed.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Okay guys not trying to hijack the thread but this is my 13 year old Russian blue. She doesn't often come out of her hidey hole but she did tonight so figured I'd share, after Dexter went to bed.


I'm giving you a like Jase, cause your my mate and Dexter has the " wood" on your Blue...Dexter is king though??...got to be able to bark mate!!! 
All the best
Dave


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Warm today...








41.7C but two degrees cooler in the shade!
Some inside time for Cody and me.








Can't relax for too long though.








Stay well


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Easy like a Sunday morning.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Carrot's are Bruno's new favourite. I don't mind at all!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Carrot's are Bruno's new favourite. I don't mind at all!
> View attachment 15668712
> View attachment 15668713
> View attachment 15668716


Bloody hell Bobo!!


[BOBO] said:


> Carrot's are Bruno's new favourite. I don't mind at all!
> View attachment 15668712
> View attachment 15668713
> View attachment 15668716


Bloody Hell BOBO...bugger your diver mate!! More of that
beautiful " best mate" BRUNO. 
He is such a well loved fella. 
We need more BRUNO..less Enzo or anything..
I'm not taking the P...
We want BRUNO...
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sorry about that, Dave!
Making up for it.👍🏼😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Sorry about that, Dave!
> Making up for it.👍🏼😁
> View attachment 15668767
> View attachment 15668768
> ...


Thank you Bobo...Bruno is a bloody beautiful and well loved mate..
I or "We" love him unreservedly.....
This thread holds so many great journeys..
Tks mate
It's not my thread but thank you..
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 15667301
> 
> View attachment 15667303
> 
> Not a diver, but it's new so I'm breaking protocol. And that's definitely a dog


Goldens are such marvelous dogs. Don't think there's another purebred that's more loving.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Goldens are such marvelous dogs. Don't think there's another purebred that's more loving.


Urb.
You have nailed it mate!!
Plus you always give us all the " light side" ..I really hope you are able to saddle up one day again ..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crashed out..come 1400 game on










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Sorry about that, Dave!
> Making up for it.👍🏼😁
> View attachment 15668767
> View attachment 15668768
> ...


Ha. That first one looks rather like our new French Bulldog friend.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Urb.
> You have nailed it mate!!
> Plus you always give us all the " light side" ..I really hope you are able to saddle up one day again ..
> Dave
> ...


Thanks, Dave. A good buddy (or two!) would be nice. My hours just wouldn't be fair to one. Surely I'll get to retire one of these days.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Thanks, Dave. A good buddy (or two!) would be nice. My hours just wouldn't be fair to one. Surely I'll get to retire one of these days.


Then you are aces mate..a time and a place.
I hope and wish that time comes soon my friend. 
Dave


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Cody agrees that Stupid O'clock is too early to be up, Dad! 
















Stay well


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Thank you Bobo...Bruno is a bloody beautiful and well loved mate..
> I or "We" love him unreservedly.....
> This thread holds so many great journeys..
> Tks mate
> ...


Thank you so much for the kind words.
He is my little treasure and pretty much all I've got.
All grown up and not married. No kids. Just me and Bruno.
I used to dogsit (?) his dad for months at the time and it turned out he was terrified of the puppies, apart from being terrified of plastic bags and low hanging flags or fabric...
Bruno was the only puppy from the litter that didn't get sold, so we switched during a walk after Bruno living with his mom for a year and me taking care of his dad. And since that day, me and Bruno haven't been apart more than 3 hours at the time when I've been at work.

He has slept next to me (on top of me, to be honest) every night for almost 6 years. 😊
His dad turns 14 this year, so he's from good stock. Bruno is healthy, but I'm a bit worried about the weight.
He gained the weight a couple of years ago when he hurt his foot and we had to change our routine. I felt sorry for him and spoiled him at the same time as we got less exercise. That's on me and I'll never forgive myself.
If I can get him to be a little lighter, I'll probably get to keep him around longer. That's pretty much my main objective in life right now and has been since I realized he's a bit chubby.

Switching to carrot's from pig ears and other goodies is far from the first step in our quest to loose the extra kilos.
I suffer from the opposite, having a hard time getting enough calories in me to not have to tighten the belt everyday, so it's hard to add more exercise.🤔
He doesn't fetch and he doesn't really like doing anything without me, so for him to exercise, I have to exercise...

We'll figure it out!
Maybe a new buddy would make him a bit more active. A puppy or a kitten...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words.
> He is my little treasure and pretty much all I've got.
> All grown up and not married. No kids. Just me and Bruno.
> I used to dogsit (?) his dad for months at the time and it turned out he was terrified of the puppies, apart from being terrified of plastic bags and low hanging flags or fabric...
> ...


So much of this connects with me, BOBO. Underweight till I was nearly 40, I'm middle-aged now, and a lifelong bachelor with no kids. I hope you and Bruno have many, many happy years together, but whatever may come, you'll find a way through it, just like I have.

And don't beat yourself up about the extra weight. It happens to most dogs (just like most humans). If he can lose a few pounds (and you can gain some), that's awesome, but "ideal" anything, including weight, is rarely in the cards.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> So much of this connects with me, BOBO. Underweight till I was nearly 40, I'm middle-aged now, and a lifelong bachelor with no kids. I hope you and Bruno have many, many happy years together, but whatever may come, you'll find a way through it, just like I have.
> 
> And don't beat yourself up about the extra weight. It happens to most dogs (just like most humans). If he can lose a few pounds (and you can gain some), that's awesome, but "ideal" anything, including weight, is rarely in the cards.


Thanks @urbino .
We'll keep at it with the carrots and the walks. It's bound to show some results soon enough.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hooch doing his favorite thing - fetch. Doesn't do much these days due to arthritis. Oh, and obligatory watch photo from yesterday.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely not "Kooka" my wife is doing bacon and chicken pasta bake. 
Funny as you get older you get more tolerant...my last 9 working dogs were not even allowed in house!!
Hope everyone is travelling okay..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words.
> He is my little treasure and pretty much all I've got.
> All grown up and not married. No kids. Just me and Bruno.
> I used to dogsit (?) his dad for months at the time and it turned out he was terrified of the puppies, apart from being terrified of plastic bags and low hanging flags or fabric...
> ...


Thats just a great past to relay mate, I honestly do not reckon it's worth the risk of bringing a new pet in to your house,given you are his entire world.( personal view)
Re the weight mate, get a bag of low fat dry food with full vitamins and minerals plus the right ingredient so he can toilet properly and feed him twice a day would be my hopefully helpful advice. 
As he's your life, he's young enough to change his diet and eat a bit more with less fat in it..funny re the carrots as you must eat them? On our Avocado orchards dogs are not meant to eat avocados but I can't stop them and apart from a scumbag who poisoned my beautiful Zack they all have enjoyed life in to a human 80-90 bracket. 
Long winded post but he won the lottery with you..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> Hooch doing his favorite thing - fetch. Doesn't do much these days due to arthritis. Oh, and obligatory watch photo from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see how much he loves doing that game


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words.
> He is my little treasure and pretty much all I've got.
> All grown up and not married. No kids. Just me and Bruno.
> I used to dogsit (?) his dad for months at the time and it turned out he was terrified of the puppies, apart from being terrified of plastic bags and low hanging flags or fabric...
> ...


Thank you for sharing, your story warms the heart.
Healthy food routines and maybe switching to a different diet/kibbles can help significantly. Sasha our older female dog is 10, when she was 6 we had a similar situation and she put on a lot of weight. It took us around a year, but she went down from 83lb to 70 lb. She is much lighter and happier. Good luck









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dan_bsht said:


> Thank you for sharing, your story warms the heart.
> Healthy food routines and maybe switching to a different diet/kibbles can help significantly. Sasha our older female dog is 10, when she was 6 we had a similar situation and she put on a lot of weight. It took us around a year, but she went down from 83lb to 70 lb. She is much lighter and happier. Good luck
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Thinking my Louis could do with losing a pound or two ... he's not that big but weighs a ton! Both of us self isolating, after close contact with a positive Co-vid tester this weekend, with my elderly parents who I've been looking after this last month - one with MS, the other in the middle of Radiotherapy. At a lose end so doing a bit of reminiscing and wondering how quickly they go from this :









to this:









bit of 'spot the ball'...(used to be popular in the UK before the lottery...)










and a watch shot


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

How bloody good did he look as a pup!!
Seeing him age, I still see the " pup" in him mate..
A great wag..


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, not bad for a mongrel eh? - he had a bonny smooth shiny coat then and I thought he might be smooth coated .... the Patterdale part of him comes in smooth and longer coats. Out a walk the other day a woman said "now thats a proper traditional scruffy dog..." think it was a compliment! Louis just ignored her anyway...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

8505davids said:


> Thinking my Louis could do with losing a pound or two ... he's not that big but weighs a ton! Both of us self isolating, after close contact with a positive Co-vid tester this weekend, with my elderly parents who I've been looking after this last month - one with MS, the other in the middle of Radiotherapy. At a lose end so doing a bit of reminiscing and wondering how quickly they go from this :
> View attachment 15670825
> 
> 
> ...


Love that last one. That pup is exactly where he wants to be.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> change his diet and eat a bit more with less fat





dan_bsht said:


> switching to a different diet/kibbles can help


Thanks guys!
We switched to a "less active/senior" type of dry food from the same maker as the one we used before.
Less fat and less energy.
I feed him in the morning and at about 6 pm.

He has lost quite a bit, to be honest. But it gets harder and harder to get results I feel...

Some zoomies in the snow probably took a few grams of, though.😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks guys!
> We switched to a "less active/senior" type of dry food from the same maker as the one we used before.
> Less fat and less energy.
> I feed him in the morning and at about 6 pm.
> ...


You have it all covered mate,
For a big boy he looks in great nick!
all the best
Dave


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> You have it all covered mate,
> For a big boy he looks in great nick!
> all the best
> Dave


Thanks Dave!😊


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

2 frenchies & a cat. Eating time
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks guys!
> We switched to a "less active/senior" type of dry food from the same maker as the one we used before.
> Less fat and less energy.
> I feed him in the morning and at about 6 pm.
> ...


I recognize the gait in those action shots. It's the galumph. Bruno is galumphing through the snow.

Every spring when dad started working his garden and had the soil so pulverized it was soft as snow, my Golden would stand at one end of the garden till dad had made it to the other end with the tiller, then he would tear-ass galumphing through the soft, cool soil to the other end. Then wait for dad to make another pass, and do it again. In between, he'd look at us with his tongue hanging out and this look on his face like, "Guys! You have to try this!!"

Dad would've preferred not to have Jake's big ol' paw prints all through his nice garden, which just made it all the funnier to the rest of us.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Full moon sesion.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pearl offering " free" ear piercings ....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl offering " free" ear piercings ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pearl's a real character T&G - got your hands full there mate! ????


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## subscribe.mi (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

subscribe.mi said:


> View attachment 15674564


🧐


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Few quick shots before afternoon nap




































Edit: Forgot the watch. Changed from pilot to old faithful SKX007


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Our newest addition to the Family (2 months now), her name is Ollie








She loved the woods









Dude, why did you chew my glove? and why only my favorite pair?









Ok, we're still friends, your just owe me a glove!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome Ollie! Such a nice unique eyes you have. Just continue to train your butler


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We managed to persuade Mom to go for a walk with us before dinner. Sleep well doggies and butlers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We managed to persuade Mom to go for a walk with us before dinner. Sleep well doggies and butlers!


I believe ".butler" is a pretty good description of what we do with our pups Alun!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kooka has a family to feed and the scrub is alive with everything you could imagine that moves...taunting my pair of wags again!!
I know too that Kooka knows he's on their menu.
Heard a crash the other morning and got a couple of his tail feathers on verandah..cheeky bugga..
Stay well all
Dave
(If I can manage it,I'll show you the blue tongue lizard that hides under our boards under doors..he's at least 15 years there and Max and Sal have just discovered him..he's a beast)


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

Dog & some divers


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Kooka has a family to feed and the scrub is alive with everything you could imagine that moves...taunting my pair of wags again!!
> I know too that Kooka knows he's on their menu.
> Heard a crash the other morning and got a couple of his tail feathers on verandah..cheeky bugga..
> Stay well all
> ...


I get a kick out of how intently they watch him. As if at any moment he might make a mistake that would somehow make them no longer stranded on a 2nd-floor deck, behind a railing, and him no longer 50 feet up a tree.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> I get a kick out of how intently they watch him. As if at any moment he might make a mistake that would somehow make them no longer stranded on a 2nd-floor deck, behind a railing, and him no longer 50 feet up a tree.


You are so spot on Urb!
He is dropping his guard a bit so feathers best fly or he's a goner...and might I say I so get when you recalled the " galumpth"...so on the money mate..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Synchronised sleeping..
Raining today so took the dogs down to workshop and pulled out our retractable air hose....far out it was hilarious seeing them chase and catch..drop and chase..
Doggy day care..
Stay well all
Dave


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

horrij1 said:


> Our newest addition to the Family (2 months now), her name is Ollie
> View attachment 15675087
> 
> She loved the woods
> ...


She looks great!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

As soon as they see camera, they turn their heads. I'm becoming frustrated... There is no chance of them being models 




































Edit: being frustrated I forgot the watch. Not a diver (sorry), but this one came yesterday. And it is 100M water resistant, so... forgiven?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hi , howdy dee doo 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

one brave dog..one lover


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This is bloody great!! We are getting some rippa " best mates" up!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hi , howdy dee doo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going the third one Tats? Or are you one of the hear no/ see no/ speak no team?
Thats a bloody pearler of a pic mate!!
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15678754
> View attachment 15678755


Looks balmy mate..bloody hell


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks balmy mate..bloody hell


Bright, bitter and breezy.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 of my favourite JDMs.......Kilo and MR-G.....


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 of my favourite JDMs.......Kilo and MR-G.....
> 
> View attachment 15679216
> View attachment 15679217
> View attachment 15679221


Heh. Love the last one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> Heh. Love the last one.


Akitas are renowned for being incredibly Nosey.....in this instance my daughter had just found a rock on a board walk, and Kilo just had to see what it was!


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

masqueman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a set of ears to grow in to!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15680574
> View attachment 15680575
> View attachment 15680576
> View attachment 15680577
> ...


The nose knows.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Went back to my oldest sons digs..the dogs rule there so well!
Stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15678754
> View attachment 15678755


I half expected to see you bobbing around in the water mate.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Snowing again is it Lou?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Yesterday was an extremely stressful day for us. We were sure Medo would leave us forever. Yesterday morning he could not stand on his feet, he whimpered and cried, twitched, could not control urination and stool, and was seen to be in severe pain. We knew that day would come sometime. He is old and ill - full of inoperable tumors. Knowing there was no help for him, we gave him painkillers and half a Diazepam pill to try to alleviate his last hours. I brought him into the house, sat down next to him, cuddled and waited for the end. After half an hour he fell asleep, and we thought 'if he has to die already, better be in his sleep'. And after a few hours of sleep - hope. He woke up, got to his feet and asked to go outside. Tottering, he did his thing, we brought him back into the house, and I decided to bathe him because, poor boy, he was falling all around and was all dirty, and something told me that a warm bath would be good for him. And I had right. After bathing and drying, he ate half a can of wet food and then fell asleep. We woke up a few times during the night to check if he was still alive, and in the morning - a miracle! He walks, eats, goes to the toilet, as if nothing had happened. That old boy has a strong desire to live! Yesterday I photographed him lying down thinking it would be his last photo. And here are today's pics! Yet, he will be with us for at least some more time... Stay safe dear friends, and take care of your puppies and yourself!
Yesterday's pic:








Today's pics:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> I half expected to see you bobbing around in the water mate.


Soon. We're in the middle of an icy cold snap at the moment, sea froze over this week.

Today's pics.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yesterday was an extremely stressful day for us. We were sure Medo would leave us forever. Yesterday morning he could not stand on his feet, he whimpered and cried, twitched, could not control urination and stool, and was seen to be in severe pain. We knew that day would come sometime. He is old and ill - full of inoperable tumors. Knowing there was no help for him, we gave him painkillers and half a Diazepam pill to try to alleviate his last hours. I brought him into the house, sat down next to him, cuddled and waited for the end. After half an hour he fell asleep, and we thought 'if he has to die already, better be in his sleep'. And after a few hours of sleep - hope. He woke up, got to his feet and asked to go outside. Tottering, he did his thing, we brought him back into the house, and I decided to bathe him because, poor boy, he was falling all around and was all dirty, and something told me that a warm bath would be good for him. And I had right. After bathing and drying, he ate half a can of wet food and then fell asleep. We woke up a few times during the night to check if he was still alive, and in the morning - a miracle! He walks, eats, goes to the toilet, as if nothing had happened. That old boy has a strong desire to live! Yesterday I photographed him lying down thinking it would be his last photo. And here are today's pics! Yet, he will be with us for at least some more time... Stay safe dear friends, and take care of your puppies and yourself!
> Yesterday's pic:
> 
> 
> ...


Medo has fighting spirit. He is in good hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yesterday was an extremely stressful day for us. We were sure Medo would leave us forever. Yesterday morning he could not stand on his feet, he whimpered and cried, twitched, could not control urination and stool, and was seen to be in severe pain. We knew that day would come sometime. He is old and ill - full of inoperable tumors. Knowing there was no help for him, we gave him painkillers and half a Diazepam pill to try to alleviate his last hours. I brought him into the house, sat down next to him, cuddled and waited for the end. After half an hour he fell asleep, and we thought 'if he has to die already, better be in his sleep'. And after a few hours of sleep - hope. He woke up, got to his feet and asked to go outside. Tottering, he did his thing, we brought him back into the house, and I decided to bathe him because, poor boy, he was falling all around and was all dirty, and something told me that a warm bath would be good for him. And I had right. After bathing and drying, he ate half a can of wet food and then fell asleep. We woke up a few times during the night to check if he was still alive, and in the morning - a miracle! He walks, eats, goes to the toilet, as if nothing had happened. That old boy has a strong desire to live! Yesterday I photographed him lying down thinking it would be his last photo. And here are today's pics! Yet, he will be with us for at least some more time... Stay safe dear friends, and take care of your puppies and yourself!
> Yesterday's pic:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry you had to go through that, but so glad Medo came through it.

Good boy, Medo. Good boy.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Soon. We're in the middle of an icy cold snap at the moment, sea froze over this week.
> 
> Today's pics.
> View attachment 15681083


Sprocket looks like he's giving you some side-eye in the lower left, there.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yesterday was an extremely stressful day for us. We were sure Medo would leave us forever. Yesterday morning he could not stand on his feet, he whimpered and cried, twitched, could not control urination and stool, and was seen to be in severe pain. We knew that day would come sometime. He is old and ill - full of inoperable tumors. Knowing there was no help for him, we gave him painkillers and half a Diazepam pill to try to alleviate his last hours. I brought him into the house, sat down next to him, cuddled and waited for the end. After half an hour he fell asleep, and we thought 'if he has to die already, better be in his sleep'. And after a few hours of sleep - hope. He woke up, got to his feet and asked to go outside. Tottering, he did his thing, we brought him back into the house, and I decided to bathe him because, poor boy, he was falling all around and was all dirty, and something told me that a warm bath would be good for him. And I had right. After bathing and drying, he ate half a can of wet food and then fell asleep. We woke up a few times during the night to check if he was still alive, and in the morning - a miracle! He walks, eats, goes to the toilet, as if nothing had happened. That old boy has a strong desire to live! Yesterday I photographed him lying down thinking it would be his last photo. And here are today's pics! Yet, he will be with us for at least some more time... Stay safe dear friends, and take care of your puppies and yourself!
> Yesterday's pic:
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon he will worry more about you than himself when he has to go upstairs.

So glad he rallied to keep going a bit longer happily with you..

They never stop giving do they..never.
See you soon mate..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave..beautiful best mate there..more dog !! less watch and welcome mate to the best thread on WUS mate
All the best
Dave


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter is done, oddly Splitshot our house cat is on my lap as well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter is done, oddly Splitshot our house cat is on my lap as well.


Dexter is in the " zone"...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter is done, oddly Splitshot our house cat is on my lap as well.


Sinn watches look so good! Like a fine German automobile.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lazy sausages.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15682390
> View attachment 15682391
> View attachment 15682392
> View attachment 15682393
> ...


Beautiful, the scenery & the hound 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15682390
> View attachment 15682391
> View attachment 15682392
> View attachment 15682393
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sgruschkus said:


> View attachment 15682412
> View attachment 15682414
> View attachment 15682415


Beautiful! I really like last pic. True model!


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Beautiful! I really like last pic. True model!


Thanks! He'll appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket giving more side-eye middle right, Poppy rolling in unmentionables bottom right.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

My beagle loves the fireplace!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

danshort said:


> My beagle loves the fireplace!
> 
> View attachment 15682990


More Beagle, less Chewdor ;-) ??


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Separate pics but all I had at the moment. Finley the rescue dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket giving more side-eye middle right, Poppy rolling in unmentionables bottom right.
> View attachment 15682762


Haha. Sprocket is onto you. He knows you're up to no good.

Who's that big dog in the middle? (Supposedly, the Native American word for "horse" taken literally means "big dog.")


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

The last opportunity for photos of blue skies for a while where we live, they say..
We're preparing for more cold weather coming our way.❄


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hooch inside on this rainy day.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Separate pics but all I had at the moment. Finley the rescue dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Finley" looks like he's had a late night Dan!
See you mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> Hooch inside on this rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooch has a sweet face.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> "Finley" looks like he's had a late night Dan!
> See you mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Ha!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm getting Max and Sal away from the Kookaburras!!
Steamy as buggery here..hope every Dog and their owners are travelling well 
Dave






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Last one for a little while to give some more beautiful dogs a go!! All I can say is I was barely holding ground with Max but when Sal chimed in I was a goner!!
All the best fellow animal crazies..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the pics, Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Love the pics, Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Knighty!! One day mate somewhere we all are going to get a party started!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunshine & snow showers.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Are you going the third one Tats? Or are you one of the hear no/ see no/ speak no team?
> Thats a bloody pearler of a pic mate!!
> Dave


You are 100% correct, I hadn't even considered the fact we have a missing frenchie ! To complete the  ... we may have to ' accidentally ' have them co mingle some year in the future if nothing else then to fix this glaring concern you pointed out 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> You are 100% correct, I hadn't even considered the fact we have a missing frenchie ! To complete the  ... we may have to ' accidentally ' have them co mingle some year in the future if nothing else then to fix this glaring concern you pointed out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Going from no dogs to one dog is digital; it's a step change, a game changer.

Going from one to two, two to three, etc., not so much; just another face at the food-trough.

We had five at one point, now down to three of the peskuy varmints.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Going from no dogs to one dog is digital; it's a step change, a game changer.
> 
> Going from one to two, two to three, etc., not so much; just another face at the food-trough.
> 
> ...


Fully agree , we have 5 so I fully understand. Well one is a belgian malinois so I think they count as 3 soooooo. I should own stock in taste of the wild dog food... oh well cant take it with you right 

Handsome pack you have there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Fully agree , we have 5 so I fully understand. Well one is a belgian malinois so I think they count as 3 soooooo. I should own stock in taste of the wild dog food... oh well cant take it with you right
> 
> Handsome pack you have there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Back at you Sir, your Frenchies are hilarious, in a good way. Pearl is a little belter.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We had 9 at one point of time. Now "only" 5. All elders, except Miha. Sooo, we surely know how it is


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Going from no dogs to one dog is digital; it's a step change, a game changer.
> 
> Going from one to two, two to three, etc., not so much; just another face at the food-trough.
> 
> ...


Floyd always seems to score some prime real estate for sleeping.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Floyd always seems to score some prime real estate for sleeping.


Truth. He's currently burrowed under the duvet in our bed!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Going from no dogs to one dog is digital; it's a step change, a game changer.
> 
> Going from one to two, two to three, etc., not so much; just another face at the food-trough.
> 
> ...


How's Sprocket going to react when he finds out you "bunny eared" him?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We had 9 at one point of time. Now "only" 5. All elders, except Miha. Sooo, we surely know how it is


Your statement made my wallet and heart itch.. rare combo !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

We are going to just pretend stache is a dog ... especially since he thinks he is a damn dog ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> We are going to just pretend stache is a dog ... especially since he thinks he is a damn dog ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may be cool, and he sure looks it. However:


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

From the archives.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Some great ones, there, BOBO.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got the boot to the laundry by my wife...mud and dogs are just made for each other 
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> How's Sprocket going to react when he finds out you "bunny eared" him?


Omertà - he need never know ?

Capice? ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

5 months old Kodiak at 60 lbs


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

What you lookin' at Clyde??










PERFECT! You made my week, thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I'm stuck on shift,







The Fragrant One sent this to cheer me up.







Doofus!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Some more from the archives.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

In loving memory of Mommy. RIP my beautiful girl.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> In loving memory of Mommy. RIP my beautiful girl.


RIP Mommy you Angel x


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> What you lookin' at Clyde??
> 
> View attachment 15686147
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one makes me laugh every time I scroll by it.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm stuck on shift,
> View attachment 15686978
> The Fragrant One sent this to cheer me up.
> View attachment 15686980
> Doofus!


Haha. Nice.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit of a/c comfort for the dogs....bloody boiling and full on steamy wet..
My wife teased me that with 4 pregnancies and we didn't have A/C!!( however the dogsget some).but I couldn't bloody afford it back then!! Is apparently no excuse...
Hope everyone is well.

Side note Alun she was a beautiful grand old girl mate
Dave































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Bit of a/c comfort for the dogs....bloody boiling and full on steamy wet..
> My wife teased me that with 4 pregnancies and we didn't have A/C!!( however the dogsget some).but I couldn't bloody afford it back then!! Is apparently no excuse...
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> ...


Same Dave, we didn't have AC until our third and last kid. I get the continual ribbing when the wife remembers. She knows it just wasn't possible back then though as I'm sure yours does.

We're getting tired of the cold stuff over here looking forward to a little warmer weather. Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow today so I guess we're in for another six weeks of the stuff.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Same Dave, we didn't have AC until our third and last kid. I get the continual ribbing when the wife remembers. She knows it just wasn't possible back then though as I'm sure yours does.
> 
> We're getting tired of the cold stuff over here looking forward to a little warmer weather. Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow today so I guess we're in for another six weeks of the stuff.


G'day Jase, 
Yes Genevieve really " gives" it to me re no A/C during all summer births. I keep saying but hon we didn't have 2 bob to bless ourselves with..all in good fun. ( like your gal)
I honestly reckon all you "cold weather crew" must be the best scrabble and monopoly players in the world!!!
We have just exceeded 600mm of rain here from Dec/Jan so humidity is close to 100% I reckon..
When we got back from paddocks this morning..".Kooka" started the daily torment!! Max decided to take a break..
See you soon mate
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> In loving memory of Mommy. RIP my beautiful girl.


I'm sorry for you & your clan"s loss. The biggest thing that sucks about dogs is their darn short lifetimes. I personally have all my dogs waiting for me up in Pete's world ( my heaven ) fields , streams , salmon , trout , elk & lots of wild boars.. cabin included.

Rest in peace beautiful girl.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


>


Love that photo Dave - dogs with attitude 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

1°C but little bit of sunshine. Should be warmer next few days, so doggies came out  No diver, but that's less important than pups.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Mrs duc snapped Molly playing in the new white stuff. Whenever Sasha spots Mrs duc with a camera, she won't go outside, so no Sasha.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Oops, forgot the diver. File pic:


----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sunshine & snow showers.
> View attachment 15684295
> View attachment 15684299
> View attachment 15684346


OH my, that is so beautiful. Where is that?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

itguy61 said:


> OH my, that is so beautiful. Where is that?


Shetland, specifically St Ninian's Isle.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dogs first, watches a distant 2nd.......not a diver today, but that's my pupper, Kilo the Lady Akita and queen of my heart!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love that photo Dave - dogs with attitude 👍🏻


G'day Snag, 
Yes mate they can really " go " if asked too..always hilarious when some clown tries to steal something...otherwise they just cruise..just a funny pair👍


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Mrs duc snapped Molly playing in the new white stuff. Whenever Sasha spots Mrs duc with a camera, she won't go outside, so no Sasha.
> 
> View attachment 15688198
> 
> ...


Ha. Love the last one. Manic fuzz ball.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 1°C but little bit of sunshine. Should be warmer next few days, so doggies came out  No diver, but that's less important than pups.


Bloody hell Alun, Ossie is a bloody big dog still for his age! He must of been a giant from pup through, when you see him next to Nina he dwarfs her.
Back brace on for that " couch lift" mate...hope it's going to get warmer?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Oops, forgot the diver. File pic:
> 
> View attachment 15688208


Great watch Duc


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell Alun, Ossie is a bloody big dog still for his age! He must of been a giant from pup through, when you see him next to Nina he dwarfs her.
> Back brace on for that " couch lift" mate...hope it's going to get warmer?


Yeah, Ozzy is a big old boy - 50kg! And Nina isn't that small either. Well, she is, but she likes to eat and she's 14kg. Bit too much for both, but what can you do? They're really old and can't run or walk too long (arthritis), so most the time they eat, cuddle and sleep. Old pups, I can understand them very well. I'll turn 55 on Saturday, so... yeah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Double 5!!..your a bloody baby mate!!
I'll take 55..however as you and I know each other so well I'm glad we are still ageing mate...I'll be lifting a glass or 3 to you mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Double 5!!..your a bloody baby mate!!
> I'll take 55..however as you and I know each other so well I'm glad we are still ageing mate...I'll be lifting a glass or 3 to you mate


55 doesn't sound much if you're healthy. Unfortunately, I have some health issues as you know, so... I'll be lifting some glass or two too Dave. If I recall correctly, your b-day is also near (or was)?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes mate, I got dusted last month  Saturday will be a great day!
Picture just taken..let me know what brew we will be sharing on Saturday mate!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc,

So sorry for your loss. Now she's waiting.

Bless you and all you love and cherish.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

dbonddental said:


> View attachment 15690124


Classic Samoyed smile. Cute pupper.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I'll keep digging through the archives until the weather allows me to take of my gloves during our walks.
I hate winter.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

urbino said:


> Classic Samoyed smile. Cute pupper.


You seem to know about dogs


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Same dog, different watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MFoley1956 said:


> Same dog, different watch.
> View attachment 15691132


What's your best mates name mate?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's Digger.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats a good name mate,
In Australia 🇦🇺. We love our diggers. 
Beauty Dave👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bookends.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sunny day, so we are ready for a walk. Testing accuracy of my Longines, so no diver for a couple of days.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yeah, Ozzy is a big old boy - 50kg! And Nina isn't that small either. Well, she is, but she likes to eat and she's 14kg. Bit too much for both, but what can you do? They're really old and can't run or walk too long (arthritis), so most the time they eat, cuddle and sleep. Old pups, I can understand them very well. I'll turn 55 on Saturday, so... yeah


Just turned 55 a couple of weeks ago, myself. Happy birthday, and welcome to the Double Nickel Club!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Just turned 55 a couple of weeks ago, myself. Happy birthday, and welcome to the Double Nickel Club!
> View attachment 15692471


Thanks mate


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great photo, are they buddies?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Quite muddy in the field, but doggies don't care


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

^Gurthang54 said:


> View attachment 15692610
> 
> 
> Great photo, are they buddies?


Yup
Bruno loves Lillie.
If she's not out in the yard when we pass her house, Bruno lays flat on the ground untill she shows up.😂😂


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks BOBO, a great set of photos, I love when dogs make friends and look for one another. Colby, my Springer, would go to a neighbors and wait on their deck until they let Ruby out. The two would curl up on the deck and snooze.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I just can't get over Bruno's iridescent coat. It looks like the skin of some kind of marine mammal.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

dbonddental said:


> You seem to know about dogs


I know _some_.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alun!!!
Pictures aren't the best mate..cause I've had a few as promised!!
Your a bloody top fella mate 
Hope you have a " pearler " of a day and you get " special" treatment..Ha!!
Aces up mate 
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Happy Birthday Alun!!!
> Pictures aren't the best mate..cause I've had a few as promised!!
> Your a bloody top fella mate
> Hope you have a " pearler " of a day and you get " special" treatment..Ha!!
> ...


Thank you Dave! Max and Sal are most beautiful "greeters" for the party! 
This was waited for me on the table this morning. Is it some kind of message from my wife?  
Cheers


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you Dave! Max and Sal are most beautiful "greeters" for the party!
> This was waited for me on the table this morning. Is it some kind of message from my wife?
> Cheers


I hope so Alun!! The pure blonde was Max's idea!!
I reckon your a bloody great mate!
Happy Birthday 🎁🎉🐕‍🦺


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's one for Dave

Have a great weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's one for Dave
> 
> Have a great weekend gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One for you, one for your hound - noice ????


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's one for Dave
> 
> Have a great weekend gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are going to rename that bar Ben! Your beautiful girl drinks heavy too!
Go Daisy...she will need a drink soon when the last nipper starts on her with his big sister...just think how cool that's going to be mate ????


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Birthday greetings from the frigid North Alun. All the best mate, have a great day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats a nice beanie mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Birthday greetings from the frigid North Alun. All the best mate, have a great day. Keep up the good work.
> View attachment 15694191


Thanks Snag! Will do.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a nice beanie mate


Thanks, my good lady knits them. I got her to do a special one for me with a black sheep on it, cos, you know...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks Snag! Will do.


We are all starting to run out of steam across the " pond" Alun..night mate
Happy birthday









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> They are going to rename that bar Ben! Your beautiful girl drinks heavy too!
> Go Daisy...she will need a drink soon when the last nipper starts on her with his big sister...just think how cool that's going to be mate


Cheers Dave. They did have a beer a few months ago called "fresh as a daisy" I recon they named it after her hope your getting on top of all your 240volt issues up there too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Finally some fresh photos of the brown monster.❄💚


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's to both of you birthday boys and your Mutts!

File pic from when Dundee was with us! BTW - plastic bottles...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Here's to both of you birthday boys and your Mutts!
> 
> File pic from when Dundee was with us! BTW - plastic bottles...
> 
> View attachment 15694276


Haha. Nothing like having a beer with your best bud.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Mido and Mido!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15696450
> View attachment 15696451


Contented looking boy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bobo..has a really great vibe mate...must be a reflection of his owner/ slave..
Love him mate !!!
Davey


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Contented looking boy.





DaveandStu said:


> Bobo..has a really great vibe mate...must be a reflection of his owner/ slave..
> Love him mate !!!
> Davey


Thanks guys!😊


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

And then back to this again.❄💚


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Found some more photos of Bruno and Lillie.😁
And some more goodies from the archives.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Found some more photos of Bruno and Lillie.?
> And some more goodies from the archives.
> View attachment 15696818


Good effort mate! Stiles don't come easy with four legs. ???


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Phoibos and Brody
















Sent from my moto e using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Joseph68 said:


> Phoibos and Brody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brody looks very Zen Joseph, very cool.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Doggy IS the diver!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Lotta great pics today. We've got fetching and posing and galumphing.

Snag, I didn't even see Sprocket in the bottom right pic until about the 3rd or 4th time I looked at it. He blends right into the background.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Lotta great pics today. We've got fetching and posing and galumphing.
> 
> Snag, I didn't even see Sprocket in the bottom right pic until about the 3rd or 4th time I looked at it. He blends right into the background.


Same! 🙈


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Same! 🙈


Sneaky little photo bomber.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The best way to remove sweat!!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Not much sweat in evidence among the Northern Chapter


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not much sweat in evidence among the Northern Chapter
> View attachment 15698743


Works on salt water too! Get your butt in there!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Works on salt water too! Get your butt in there!


Soon.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I did a polar bear plunge on January 1, one year (at Sand Beach in Bar Harbor, Maine). Of course it all started the night before at a NYE celebration at our watering hole. The water will wake you up on Jan 1, no matter what you do on Dec 31. Of course it is still quite far south of where you swim.

Sand Beach - Google Maps


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sand Beach, Acadia Nat'l Park. Not much in the way of sand there, not so much a polar bear plunge as a polar bear stumble. Water temp was about 40 F no doubt. BTW, which watering hole?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Sand Beach, Acadia Nat'l Park. Not much in the way of sand there, not so much a polar bear plunge as a polar bear stumble. Water temp was about 40 F no doubt. BTW, which watering hole?


In Ellsworth when Maidee's was open. I don't hang around watering holes that much anymore.

Edit - You are correct about the stumble too (for more than one reason).


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Snowy day in the Scottish Highlands - not exactly prime Doxa territory!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8505davids said:


> Snowy day in the Scottish Highlands - not exactly prime Doxa territory!
> View attachment 15699619


Scruff McDuff!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> I did a polar bear plunge on January 1, one year (at Sand Beach in Bar Harbor, Maine). Of course it all started the night before at a NYE celebration at our watering hole. The water will wake you up on Jan 1, no matter what you do on Dec 31. Of course it is still quite far south of where you swim.
> 
> Sand Beach - Google Maps


In medical terms, you are what is known as a "crazyperson." All of you. A bunch of crazypersons.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

urbino said:


> In medical terms, you are what is known as a "crazyperson." All of you. A bunch of crazypersons.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm very confident that the Dog's are the only reason why I still am on farm

I hope they enjoy the beach as much
.one day.

Stay well canine crew!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

They already look pretty happy in that shot, Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> They already look pretty happy in that shot, Dave.


Thanks Urb,
I reckon you are right,
Keep posting up mate ! Your.calls are normally spot on or bloody hilarious as only a owner knows.
For instance " Galumth" 
Nailed it


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Staring at your pics and pups is one of the highlights of my day Snag!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Staring at your pics and pups is one of the highlights of my day Snag!


Best thread on WUS 👍🏻


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

duc said:


> In Ellsworth when Maidee's was open. I don't hang around watering holes that much anymore.
> 
> Edit - You are correct about the stumble too (for more than one reason).


OMG!! Maidee's, I remember it. It was in an old wood diner on Main St. Great food and draft Newcastle! Looking today I think it's now Finn's Irish Pub.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> OMG!! Maidee's, I remember it. It was in an old wood diner on Main St. Great food and draft Newcastle! Looking today I think it's now Finn's Irish Pub.


Correct. Finn's isn't bad either. It's just a different time and the old gang has moved on.

My sister was the manager at Maidee's when I moved back to Maine. It was fun hanging out there back then.

Edit - Quick Finn's story. I was there for a B-day party for a friend. I ordered a whiskey, neat. The kind lady brought one in a rocks glass, filled to the top. I remember commenting I didn't even pour them like that for myself. Then I tried to marry her, but someone reminded me I was already married. We left shortly thereafter.


----------



## charles_springfield (Jun 30, 2016)

The Springer was asleep on the couch behind me.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

The important one is in focus.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

charles_springfield said:


> View attachment 15704228
> 
> 
> The Springer was asleep on the couch behind me.


More of your best mate Charles and less focus on your diver mate..best pic is diver out of focus and your great dog in our complete view
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

charles_springfield said:


> View attachment 15704228
> 
> 
> The Springer was asleep on the couch behind me.


We'd like to meet your Springer ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

benhoug said:


> View attachment 15704479
> 
> 
> The important one is in focus.


Another _beautiful_ Scruff McDuff. Breed or Heinz 57?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold day (-2°C, and next couple of days it will drop to -10-15°C) and at 4:30PM doggies are ready to get some sleep.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Another _beautiful_ Scruff McDuff. Breed or Heinz 57?


He's a goldendoodle.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

View attachment 15705347


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Cold day (-2°C, and next couple of days it will drop to -10-15°C) and at 4:30PM doggies are ready to get some sleep.


They look nice & cosy Alun. Take care in the ice mate, the pups need you hale and hearty 🤗


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Ice here, as well, but no dogs to walk, of course. Careful out there, Noc.

I see Lady Poppington let Floyd take the lead for a minute, then restored order. And Sprocket is, of course, charging around like his hair's on fire.

Like the new pups. Lotta character in those faces.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Ice here, as well, but no dogs to walk, of course. Careful out there, Noc.
> 
> I see Lady Poppington let Floyd take the lead for a minute, then restored order. And Sprocket is, of course, charging around like his hair's on fire.
> 
> Like the new pups. Lotta character in those faces.


Character. Floyd's got that alright. Reminds me of the poster for _Jaws_ ?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Character. Floyd's got that alright. Reminds me of the poster for _Jaws_ ?
> View attachment 15705634


"Just when you thought it was safe to go back on the couch!"


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mattmartin said:


> View attachment 15706131


Cute pooch you have there and what a nice SeL. Looking good!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Lazy walk in the sunshine through the deep snow.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

[BOBO] said:


> Lazy walk in the sunshine through the deep snow.
> View attachment 15706592
> View attachment 15706593
> View attachment 15706594
> ...


I always wonder what they smell. I understand there are animals out there, but do those animals step on evey square inch of ground? Because that's what mine sniff every time they go out; every square inch of turf. Looks like yours is a sniffer too!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Now that I think about it, one time I was out for a winter run with our first dog (a Husky named Sheema). In the middle of nowhere she stops and drives her head into a snow bank. I was mildly irritated at the interruption of our pace, but waited. She came out of the snow bank with a paper cup some a-hole discarded in the middle of the woods. I'm still kind of amazed at their sense of smell.

Edit - here is duc family pup #1:


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I think the smells get trapped in the snow somehow instead of getting diluted in the air... He's more of a sniffer in the winter. Based on the visible tracks, he's hunting fow wabbit, but there are a lot of deer and some foxes as well around here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ha, that's proper race Snag! Doggie lightning


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Just beginning to defrost from last nights -16


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

-6, plus the windchill, here on the west coast of Canada....morning walk with Miss Kilo, then back home for some cookies from Mrs Maddog...and my GSAR

.....and we really haven't had much snow this winter, with a wisp in December and whatever they have forecast since just not showing up!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Give it up, my feet are cold!
13 year old dogs move on THEIR schedule.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently acquired dog and diver.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pearl ... & cold ass weather ... gunt too.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Annika
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that last pic is a crakka..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's indicating rain..
Amazing pics guys of your beautiful dogs..we are on a roll!!...
Dave


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Sorry not a diver today


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15706741
> View attachment 15706742
> View attachment 15706744
> View attachment 15706745
> ...


Nothing like a romp in the snow.

That Sprocket, man, he's just lovin' life.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Even more new pups!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold weather here too, -8°C. Doggies hurried back to beds to warm their butts. Me too. Also no diver today, sorry.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

There is no beautiful snowy landscape, but the doggies enjoyed it. Sunny, but still cold -8°C. And again no diver. Oh well, doggies are more important anyway...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahahahahahah I woke to 3" of snow on the ground & a whiteout blowing,first time in years!SADDDly no doggie to romp with but I did take the Tundra out a bit ago for some fun in the empty parking lots!Appreciate all the great pics folks!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl ... & cold ass weather ... gunt too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ADORE this face!I swear I can see those eyes thinking,This guys a few bricks short hahahaha


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally some snow for Kilo.....ish.......-2 and the flakes are getting bigger, so maybe later it will be real snow!........and to think we live in Canada!
......and no diver today, speedy on nato


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hmmmm, didn't seem to like the watch pic!


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

First snow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Lazy day. Forgot the watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd has The Fragrant One well trained.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15708874
> View attachment 15708875
> View attachment 15708876
> View attachment 15708877
> ...


Some beautiful shots in there, BOBO.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Some beautiful shots in there, BOBO.


Thank you, sir.
They're usually all unedited when I post in this thread.

Here are some that I've played around with a little.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Check out "Tank" my oldest sons girlfriends dog..he just got chucked in the cab as they had a valentine's date..groan...he's just peed all over me and Max and Sal will shred these jeans tonight

Ha..like having a little kid in the cab again..
All the best 
Guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Check out "Tank" my oldest sons girlfriends dog..he just got chucked in the cab as they had a valentine's date..groan...he's just peed all over me and Max and Sal will shred these jeans tonight
> 
> Ha..like having a little kid in the cab again..
> All the best
> ...


Handsome dog and a really sweet watch!

Oh, by the way.
Bruno found some tracks leading to a close relatives lunch spot. Red fox. I've seen him around before and Bruno chased one of them of the property last year after pacing back and forth by the door, growling like mad, and I foolishly let him outside.
I have never seen him run that fast before or after and the fox was lucky to have some headstart...

But in this case, the fox got his lunch and seems to have been left alone long enough to finish his meal. Only feathers left...









Two mid-shake photos.















And a diver.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Check out "Tank" my oldest sons girlfriends dog..he just got chucked in the cab as they had a valentine's date..groan...he's just peed all over me and Max and Sal will shred these jeans tonight
> 
> Ha..like having a little kid in the cab again..
> All the best
> ...


Still he's a working dog, gotta like that. 
Mine's always game to run errands with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

On Sunday I'll be wearing my CW C600 diver in honor of my dog Pepsi. These pis were taken 4-5 years ago &#8230;she passed away on Friday evening after battling heart disease for the last 2.5 years. She lived a full 2 years longer than the doctor gave her and she gave us a fantastic 13 years overall. She was 2 1/2 when we got her from a rescue&#8230;same age as my son then. The grew up together and watched out for each other and looked after each other. We are so proud that she was part of our family and though we're sad she's gone we know she's in heaven and that we'll see her again someday. She was truly a Good Dog.


















I miss you so much already Pepsi dog,
-Shawn


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

spm17 said:


> On Sunday I'll be wearing my CW C600 diver in honor of my dog Pepsi. These pis were taken 4-5 years ago &#8230;she passed away on Friday evening after battling heart disease for the last 2.5 years. She lived a full 2 years longer than the doctor gave her and she gave us a fantastic 13 years overall. She was 2 1/2 when we got her from a rescue&#8230;same age as my son then. The grew up together and watched out for each other and looked after each other. We are so proud that she was part of our family and though we're sad she's gone we know she's in heaven and that we'll see her again someday. She was truly a Good Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15710385
> 
> ...


Will raise a glass for Pepsi and your family mate. 
You did a great job with her Shawn.
All the best
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

spm17 said:


> On Sunday I'll be wearing my CW C600 diver in honor of my dog Pepsi. These pis were taken 4-5 years ago &#8230;she passed away on Friday evening after battling heart disease for the last 2.5 years. She lived a full 2 years longer than the doctor gave her and she gave us a fantastic 13 years overall. She was 2 1/2 when we got her from a rescue&#8230;same age as my son then. The grew up together and watched out for each other and looked after each other. We are so proud that she was part of our family and though we're sad she's gone we know she's in heaven and that we'll see her again someday. She was truly a Good Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15710385
> 
> ...


Run free Pepsi x


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I know it's not a dog, but since we love dogs, we probably love other animals too. A Valentine's Day gift from my wife: she symbolically adopted a tiger from WWF on my behalf. This is an adoption certificate that I will print out and frame, and put on the wall (I've erased last name for obvious reasons). She's quite creative 
Stay well doggie friends!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

spm17 said:


> On Sunday I'll be wearing my CW C600 diver in honor of my dog Pepsi. These pis were taken 4-5 years ago &#8230;she passed away on Friday evening after battling heart disease for the last 2.5 years. She lived a full 2 years longer than the doctor gave her and she gave us a fantastic 13 years overall. She was 2 1/2 when we got her from a rescue&#8230;same age as my son then. The grew up together and watched out for each other and looked after each other. We are so proud that she was part of our family and though we're sad she's gone we know she's in heaven and that we'll see her again someday. She was truly a Good Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15710385
> 
> ...


The other thing everyone here shares besides love of watches & dogs,the memory & pain of loss...I'm not a religious man,having seen too much of the worst of humans,but it's nice to think of the HUGE pack we have chasing wascaly wabbits in never ending fields of green.If any creature on earth deserves a paradise in afterlife surely it is the dog.,..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A pre-walk Lady P. Our crisp cold snap has ended - a wet & windy day o'shįte today.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nodnar said:


> Still he's a working dog, gotta like that.
> Mine's always game to run errands with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nodnar said:


> Still he's a working dog, gotta like that.
> Mine's always game to run errands with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha yes your right mate,,big or small they have huge (tickas) I look at Diesels posts with his little charges and this guy reminds me of the ones under his roof..I liked him the minute he growled at the first person to come near the cab,,


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Handsome dog and a really sweet watch!
> 
> Oh, by the way.
> Bruno found some tracks leading to a close relatives lunch spot. Red fox. I've seen him around before and Bruno chased one of them of the property last year after pacing back and forth by the door, growling like mad, and I foolishly let him outside.
> ...


Thanks mate, 
Looking at you all cold weather dwellers I'm buggered if I know how you do it!!
As said before. 
We have some beautiful dogs in our great group plus a few nearing the end of 
the bone..love all our young and old best mates!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The other thing everyone here shares besides love of watches & dogs,the memory & pain of loss...I'm not a religious man,having seen too much of the worst of humans,but it's nice to think of the HUGE pack we have chasing wascaly wabbits in never ending fields of green.If any creature on earth deserves a paradise in afterlife surely it is the dog.,..


I hope you are able to add another best mate one " day" 8...that lucky dog would have a bloody great run.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate,
> Looking at you all cold weather dwellers I'm buggered if I know how you do it!!
> As said before.
> We have some beautiful dogs in our great group plus a few nearing the end of
> ...


I'm not built for this cold weather, despite my viking blood.
I wear double marino wool long johns and at least five layers on top.
It's all about equipment when it comes to the cold.
















I tell myself me and Bruno should move somewhere warmer, but I never get around to it...
Plus, Bruno would be an outlaw in several European countries, so I guess we'll weather the cold together in Sweden...
But I think I'll have to get Bruno a winter coat. He seems to be freezing more than before this winter...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Old boy Ozzy demanded some belly scratching before napping


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I know it's not a dog, but since we love dogs, we probably love other animals too. A Valentine's Day gift from my wife: she symbolically adopted a tiger from WWF on my behalf. This is an adoption certificate that I will print out and frame, and put on the wall (I've erased last name for obvious reasons). She's quite creative
> Stay well doggie friends!


Tigers are awesome (for non-dogs). Good on you and the missus.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Old boy Ozzy demanded some belly scratching before napping


I would do the same if I could get away with it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So funny Urb..you called it spot on mate!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> I would do the same if I could get away with it.


It's not a bad life. Butlers feed you, watch you, scratch you, caress for you ... I could live like that too


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> So funny Urb..you called it spot on mate!!


Us old guys could always use some belly scratching and a nap, eh?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

[BOBO] said:


> I'm not built for this cold weather, despite my viking blood.
> I wear double marino wool long johns and at least five layers on top.
> It's all about equipment when it comes to the cold.
> View attachment 15710965
> ...


One of us is doing it all wrong.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Something interesting up that pipe ya reckon?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Something interesting up that pipe ya reckon?
> View attachment 15711107


Bet it's something really interesting.😁
I like how they take turns checking it out.









I visited Bruno's parents the other day. Long drive, so I left Bruno with one of my buddies for the day. He has a cat who isn't afraid of dogs, so pretty much Bruno's favourite place on earth...
















Oh, and a diver.


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

My Vizsla prefers to wear my Seamaster...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM000 and breakfast time!.....extra piece of bacon for kilo....

















watching tug boats clearing ice on the Fraser River.....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> PAM000 and breakfast time!.....extra piece of bacon for kilo....
> 
> View attachment 15711783
> View attachment 15711786
> ...


I once enjoyed a little tug down by the river, but that's a whole different story ?


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

One current dive watch:










And two dogs:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a diver but I got 2 Dogs to be compliant 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The other thing everyone here shares besides love of watches & dogs,the memory & pain of loss...I'm not a religious man,having seen too much of the worst of humans,but it's nice to think of the HUGE pack we have chasing wascaly wabbits in never ending fields of green.If any creature on earth deserves a paradise in afterlife surely it is the dog.,..


Couldn't have said it any better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

spm17 said:


> On Sunday I'll be wearing my CW C600 diver in honor of my dog Pepsi. These pis were taken 4-5 years ago &#8230;she passed away on Friday evening after battling heart disease for the last 2.5 years. She lived a full 2 years longer than the doctor gave her and she gave us a fantastic 13 years overall. She was 2 1/2 when we got her from a rescue&#8230;same age as my son then. The grew up together and watched out for each other and looked after each other. We are so proud that she was part of our family and though we're sad she's gone we know she's in heaven and that we'll see her again someday. She was truly a Good Dog.
> 
> View attachment 15710385
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Today is a great day!
After a misunderstanding, I showed up at work this morning only to be sent home again. Back on Thursday!
Someone was really surprised when I came home three hours early for lunch.😬

















I don't really like working in the winter, got plenty of money already and nothing to prove to anyone, so this is awesome!

Hanging out with Bruno today!👍🏼🎈😊
Oh, almost forgot. Diver!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Today is a great day!
> After a misunderstanding, I showed up at work this morning only to be sent home again. Back on Thursday!
> Someone was really surprised when I came home three hours early for lunch.😬
> View attachment 15712890
> ...


If I may be do bold mate..if you have Bobo and your health..funds do not factor mate. 
What I personally like is the animals in your life, are a bloody big part of your life. 
Thats the golden part..your animals first. 
I have never fed myself before my mates..
I'd bet your first job like all of us is same..
Dave


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Funny thing about that Dave, my beasts drag me out of bed at 0430, no ands, ifs or buts. When I am traveling for work, my wife says she never gets up before 0630 or 0700. They leave her alone.

I'm well trained and dependable...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Funny thing about that Dave, my beasts drag me out of bed at 0430, no ands, ifs or buts. When I am traveling for work, my wife says she never gets up before 0630 or 0700. They leave her alone.
> 
> I'm well trained and dependable...


Thats so spot on mate!!
We are the trained ones..Sal's is snoring like a coal fed trsin..but at 4 or 5 it's like " game on"
Loved your snow thongs mate..so funny..so true.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

SPM,

So sorry to read about Pepsi's passing. Blessings for you and the family. When I read that a brother has lost a best friend I think of my missing buddies and I imagine them all together running in endless fields, waiting for my arrival.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I am a believer that you should match the watch to color of your dog. My wife says we can't have that many dogs (or watches for that matter). But here are two photos were I managed to pull it off.

Silver-gray dial Longines Hydroconquest Auto 41mm with relief bezel and one of my Weimaraners when she was a pup. I still have the dog, the watch was flipped a few years ago. 









And here is another color-coordinated combo - DOXA 750T Searamber and another of my Weimaraners when she was a puppy, enjoying a nap after her first experience swimming in the cold waters of Lake Superior.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15713044


This time it's Floyd caught in the hood ornament pose. And Sprockers, of course, just havin' his own little party.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> I am a believer that you should match the watch to color of your dog. My wife says we can't have that many dogs (or watches for that matter). But here are two photos were I managed to pull it off.
> 
> Silver-gray dial Longines Hydroconquest Auto 41mm with relief bezel and one of my Weimaraners when she was a pup. I still have the dog, the watch was flipped a few years ago.
> View attachment 15713757
> ...


She knows a good heating pad when she sees one, I see.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dreich and blowing a hoolie out there this morning, so Lady P's in no rush to head out the door.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crazy day today..they ran for miles easily..its like after a "feed " the batteries are flat..
Best to all..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Crazy day today..they ran for miles easily..its like after a "feed " the batteries are flat..
> Best to all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Well earned naps, then.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Must be something in the water.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Crazy day today..they ran for miles easily..its like after a "feed " the batteries are flat..
> Best to all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


It was a hard work, boss


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Doggie and space-diver...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Morning coffee with Floyd today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers lurching. Sprocket at the vet with SWMBO, nothing serious, just routine.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After a promising start a day o'shįte arrived.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Blowing sand doth sting thy dogges eyes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Blowing sand doth sting thy dogges eyes.


Good exfoliation for me though.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold and rainy weather. Puppies are not eager to go for a walk. Bed is obviously the right solution for bad weather. I can't disagree with them.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Cold and rainy weather. Puppies are not eager to go for a walk. Bed is obviously the right solution for bad weather. I can't disagree with them.


Maybe they all are still recovering from your birthday Alun?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15717590


Where is your beautiful dog mate? Less watch more " best mate" ..good on you mate 
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this one's name mate?
Dave


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15717590


Dials don't come much more sterile than that


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> What's this one's name mate?
> Dave


Archie, man's best friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> Archie, man's best friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He looks a beaut mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I threw the first pic in for (Vincent) @Dualmonitors and his well looked after " Pascal"

We have not seen him for ages.

Sal's in the office hiding as the air con is way better in there .

All the best
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Good night all...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Maybe they all are still recovering from your birthday Alun?


Hahaha, maybe. Jokes aside, they hate rain and cold weather and don't want to come out. Even when I'm in backyard and call them by names, they just come out in front of the door and stay there on dry place. No way to get them out on the rain.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd heavy today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Today's lesson on why dogs have to walk on a leash in the town. I had a car accident this afternoon. Woman crashed into my car from behind. Reason number 1: she didn't keep enough distance. Reason number 2, more important: I had to brake abruptly because irresponsible girls were walking the dog without a leash along the road. The dog run out in front of my car and only luckily I managed to brake in time. The dog is fine, but my car is now damaged. 
Rear bumper cracked, and who knows what else. We'll see when the bumper is removed. I was terribly angry at the girls, but even more so at the mother of one of them who came after one of the girls called her, and instead of scolding the girls for walking the dog without a leash, she got into an argument with me about how the dog didn't run out on the road because 'kids' told her so! Like, I'm lying! My God, it is no wonder that young people behave so irresponsibly when they are raised by such parents. Thank god I managed to stop on time and the dog is fine. I would totally go crazy if I ran over him! The car will be repaired, but no one could bring the dog back to life. i think i would have nightmares for months! And therefore my friends, do not walk a dog without a leash in a populated area and near roads! Stay well guys and take care of your puppies!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Today's lesson on why dogs have to walk on a leash in the town. I had a car accident this afternoon. Woman crashed into my car from behind. Reason number 1: she didn't keep enough distance. Reason number 2, more important: I had to brake abruptly because irresponsible girls were walking the dog without a leash along the road. The dog run out in front of my car and only luckily I managed to brake in time. The dog is fine, but my car is now damaged.
> Rear bumper cracked, and who knows what else. We'll see when the bumper is removed. I was terribly angry at the girls, but even more so at the mother of one of them who came after one of the girls called her, and instead of scolding the girls for walking the dog without a leash, she got into an argument with me about how the dog didn't run out on the road because 'kids' told her so! Like, I'm lying! My God, it is no wonder that young people behave so irresponsibly when they are raised by such parents. Thank god I managed to stop on time and the dog is fine. I would totally go crazy if I ran over him! The car will be repaired, but no one could bring the dog back to life. i think i would have nightmares for months! And therefore my friends, do not walk a dog without a leash in a populated area and near roads! Stay well guys and take care of your puppies!


Glad you aren't hurt Alun, also in Australia the person that ran in to back of you will get in to trouble too for not being far enough behind you to brake. 
The dog is the winner here for this incident, I don't like it's chances with most other drivers mate..put your insurance companies on to the girls mother..then see how she goes about it with dogs not controlled...
Breathe mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Today's lesson on why dogs have to walk on a leash in the town. I had a car accident this afternoon. Woman crashed into my car from behind. Reason number 1: she didn't keep enough distance. Reason number 2, more important: I had to brake abruptly because irresponsible girls were walking the dog without a leash along the road. The dog run out in front of my car and only luckily I managed to brake in time. The dog is fine, but my car is now damaged.
> Rear bumper cracked, and who knows what else. We'll see when the bumper is removed. I was terribly angry at the girls, but even more so at the mother of one of them who came after one of the girls called her, and instead of scolding the girls for walking the dog without a leash, she got into an argument with me about how the dog didn't run out on the road because 'kids' told her so! Like, I'm lying! My God, it is no wonder that young people behave so irresponsibly when they are raised by such parents. Thank god I managed to stop on time and the dog is fine. I would totally go crazy if I ran over him! The car will be repaired, but no one could bring the dog back to life. i think i would have nightmares for months! And therefore my friends, do not walk a dog without a leash in a populated area and near roads! Stay well guys and take care of your puppies!


Not sure where you live but I have had dog owners sued in Civil Court for damages.With Leash Laws pretty much every where it should have been reported to Police immediately & well documented including pics you hopefully took while doggy was running around Off Leash..Glad you & doggo are ok,I've been right there,twice,when irresponsible owners got their pups run over,once in front of the very young children & it's a gory,traumatic sight no kid should see or dog receive..Too bad that those kids will go right on endangering the dog & everyone around them until they or parents are held responsible..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Not sure where you live but I have had dog owners sued in Civil Court for damages.With Leash Laws pretty much every where it should have been reported to Police immediately & well documented including pics you hopefully took while doggy was running around Off Leash..Glad you & doggo are ok,I've been right there,twice,when irresponsible owners got their pups run over,once in front of the very young children & it's a gory,traumatic sight no kid should see or dog receive..Too bad that those kids will go right on endangering the dog & everyone around them until they or parents are held responsible..


I live in Croatia. Unfortunately, despite Leash Law (and other animal protection laws), too many people acts as idiots and still doesn't understand (or don't want to accept) that dogs (and other animals) are living beings that deserve our respect, attention, care and so on. Police included. 
I've hold those girls until the police came. The policeman's reaction to my suggestion to at least warn them was "they are already crying, that will be a sufficient lesson for them". And he let them go home (including the "responsible" mom) without saying a word to them. I was furious, but it would make no sense to get into a confrontation with the police. If the dog had been injured, I would have reacted completely differently and insisted on the report, although in that case the police officers would surely have done it themselves. I don't care for damaged car, that women's insurance will pay all costs. I'm happy that I was able to stop the car before running over that pure doggie. BTW, it's almost 1AM, and I still can't sleep because of that...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd heavy today.
> View attachment 15718380
> View attachment 15718381
> View attachment 15718383
> ...


Floyd's a boss, what a cool pooch.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Today's lesson on why dogs have to walk on a leash in the town. I had a car accident this afternoon. Woman crashed into my car from behind. Reason number 1: she didn't keep enough distance. Reason number 2, more important: I had to brake abruptly because irresponsible girls were walking the dog without a leash along the road. The dog run out in front of my car and only luckily I managed to brake in time. The dog is fine, but my car is now damaged.
> Rear bumper cracked, and who knows what else. We'll see when the bumper is removed. I was terribly angry at the girls, but even more so at the mother of one of them who came after one of the girls called her, and instead of scolding the girls for walking the dog without a leash, she got into an argument with me about how the dog didn't run out on the road because 'kids' told her so! Like, I'm lying! My God, it is no wonder that young people behave so irresponsibly when they are raised by such parents. Thank god I managed to stop on time and the dog is fine. I would totally go crazy if I ran over him! The car will be repaired, but no one could bring the dog back to life. i think i would have nightmares for months! And therefore my friends, do not walk a dog without a leash in a populated area and near roads! Stay well guys and take care of your puppies!


Glad you and the dog weren't hurt.... but still a frustrating experience.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

For the last couple of days, I've been fly fishing for steelhead in the far north of California. Today was nasty, with wet snow transitioning to rain and back all morning. Everything was going great until Titus, who sometimes lets his eagerness override anything resembling caution, scrambled onto a floating log and ended up fully submerged in fast moving, near freezing water. I managed to wrestle him onto the bank, where he started shivering and couldn't stop. We hiked back to the car, nearly two miles, he was shivering throughout. I dried him and swaddled him in my spare fleece and blankets but it took nearly nintey minutes to warm him up. At one point, I had to hug him in an attempt to stop the shivering. He's fine now but it was pretty scary there for a while. Alarm is set for 6 AM. Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

*With the pooch *


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Simons194 said:


> View attachment 15720094
> 
> *With the pooch *


More dog less DSSD Simon,
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not hard to guess which one sat pat in the ute!
Totally agree with you 8! I've pulled poor dogs off the roads and some of us close lost their best mates in their own yards by car..bloody idiots ..should flog them.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> More dog less DSSD Simon,
> All the best mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Here you go Dave ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Simons194 said:


> Here you go Dave 😀
> View attachment 15720103


Beautiful 🤩


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> For the last couple of days, I've been fly fishing for steelhead in the far north of California. Today was nasty, with wet snow transitioning to rain and back all morning. Everything was going great until Titus, who sometimes lets his eagerness override anything resembling caution, scrambled onto a floating log and ended up fully submerged in fast moving, near freezing water. I managed to wrestle him onto the bank, where he started shivering and couldn't stop. We hiked back to the car, nearly two miles, he was shivering throughout. I dried him and swaddled him in my spare fleece and blankets but it took nearly nintey minutes to warm him up. At one point, I had to hug him in an attempt to stop the shivering. He's fine now but it was pretty scary there for a while. Alarm is set for 6 AM. Back at it tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 15720071
> View attachment 15720072
> ...


Glad Titus is OK. Take care of your best mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Simons194 said:


> Here you go Dave 😀
> View attachment 15720103


Thats a bloody rippa mate!!
Keep the blurry watch pics and your beautiful mate in the forefront!!
Top stuff


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina and Miha comfort my littleness, their butler.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

OMG! Is Sprocket actually chasing Floyd? 

Sunrise (sunset is the other way) is wicked pissah.

Edited 'cos I can't tell east from west.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> OMG! Is Sprocket actually chasing Floyd?
> 
> Sunset is wicked pissah.


Just going same-way same-day ? He'd be confusing _ambition_ with _ability_ if he tried ?

The Fragrant One snapped the sunrise this a.m. when she got up for work. I was still abed enjoying a well deserved lie-in ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Not hard to guess which one sat pat in the ute!
> Totally agree with you 8! I've pulled poor dogs off the roads and some of us close lost their best mates in their own yards by car..bloody idiots ..should flog them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15721774
> View attachment 15721775
> View attachment 15721776


Love those little fellas!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Walk of the day.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Love those little fellas!


They're a couple of lovable knuckleheads! 🤪😁


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> For the last couple of days, I've been fly fishing for steelhead in the far north of California. Today was nasty, with wet snow transitioning to rain and back all morning. Everything was going great until Titus, who sometimes lets his eagerness override anything resembling caution, scrambled onto a floating log and ended up fully submerged in fast moving, near freezing water. I managed to wrestle him onto the bank, where he started shivering and couldn't stop. We hiked back to the car, nearly two miles, he was shivering throughout. I dried him and swaddled him in my spare fleece and blankets but it took nearly nintey minutes to warm him up. At one point, I had to hug him in an attempt to stop the shivering. He's fine now but it was pretty scary there for a while. Alarm is set for 6 AM. Back at it tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 15720071
> View attachment 15720072
> ...


As much intelligence as we attribute to our best friends,there are situations where they are best treated as children,who we all know can turn a world upside down in the blink of an eye without constant supervision..SOOO glad all is well now.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


>


Geez that's a bloody great pic mate!!
Absolutely felt like I was in the scrub there!!
Dave


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks you @DaveandStu


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Couldn't see my dog... but I snapped one of this fella for Dave



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> i ADORE this face!I swear I can see those eyes thinking,This guys a few bricks short hahahaha


I see what you did there ... clever.

We finally figured out who young pup pearl looked like. Pearl vs Grumpy cat









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

There is a decent chance that your ploprof weighs more than your cutie pie pupper. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Awwww looks like a fawn when all snuggled up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Couldn't see my dog... but I snapped one of this fella for Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daisy will get jealous Ben!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No


johnny action said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Johnny..back to your kitty and divers mate..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Rammus said:


>


What's your pup's name? I must have missed it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Question Urb,

Synchronised crash out..
Max and Sal..

Keep our amazing dogs rolling guys, been some brilliant posts and new mates
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15725910
> View attachment 15725911
> View attachment 15725912


Here they are..the 2 little " wacko's" ..I can tell those 2 really look forward to you docking every night mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally sunny day and warm 17°C. Took a risk and let also Miha off the leash. What a joy! Of course, she immediately found a rabbit to chase and run over 200m after him. Lucky rabbit won the race. BTW, rabbit was bigger than Miha


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

urbino said:


> What's your pup's name? I must have missed it.


Her name is Noki


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> No
> 
> No Johnny..back to your kitty and divers mate..


But he's so cuuuute!!
Mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

johnny action said:


> But he's so cuuuute!!
> Mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe Johnny, but you know the rules mate! You are a stickler for them! So post your cute cat up in your kitty and divers...no dog no diver no go here mate..
Back to the kitty forum you go ??...
All the best mate
Dave
All


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15726011


How fast do the lurcher's actually hit snag..what's their ground speed( without a tailwind)and do they stop frequently or just go hard till they are knackered?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Finally sunny day and warm 17°C. Took a risk and let also Miha off the leash. What a joy! Of course, she immediately found a rabbit to chase and run over 200m after him. Lucky rabbit won the race. BTW, rabbit was bigger than Miha


Old Ozzie shows his size next to Nina Alun!
Miha must of thought she had won lotto for a stretch out in the paddock with a rabbit jogging partner.
17 Celsius is that a break in weather pattern or are you getting a reprieve? The paddocks look like they are getting ready to be worked up.
Hit 40c out in our blocks yesterday and strangely from a wind direction ( westerly) that is known more as a cooler wind like southerlies. 
No dogs ran here late last night.they were to buggered from day







. see you mate.
Plus diver..or Johnny will nail me!!!
All the best animal crazies 
Dave


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Maybe Johnny, but you know the rules mate! You are a stickler for them! So post your cute cat up in your kitty and divers...no dog no diver no go here mate..
> Back to the kitty forum you go ...
> All the best mate
> Dave
> All











She'll be right, mate...she'll be right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

johnny action said:


> She'll be right, mate...she'll be right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John,John, ...John John. 
So funny mate..but as you say fail !!.come back with your canine or a friends canine and a diver and you are in the spirit.and welcome mate..
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> How fast do the lurcher's actually hit snag..what's their ground speed( without a tailwind)and do they stop frequently or just go hard till they are knackered?


No idea what speed they hit Dave, 'impressive' kinda covers it! Some days they don't sprint at all, other days it's one, two or three sessions lasting a few minutes each. Then they stand breathing heavily for a few minutes before they go back to pottering and normal lurcher service is resumed.

Poppy sleeps all day. If a lurcher is a greyhound crossed with something else, e.g. terrier, collie, etc., I swear Poppy is the result of a greyhound crossed with a cushion. She is the laziest lump. Floyd less so, he's got more stamina & get up and go. Floyd's my running mate when I take a muttley with me.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Old Ozzie shows his size next to Nina Alun!
> Miha must of thought she had won lotto for a stretch out in the paddock with a rabbit jogging partner.
> 17 Celsius is that a break in weather pattern or are you getting a reprieve? The paddocks look like they are getting ready to be worked up.
> Hit 40c out in our blocks yesterday and strangely from a wind direction ( westerly) that is known more as a cooler wind like southerlies.


Ozzy weights 3x more than Nina.  Last week we were at vet for annual vaccination. He's 45kg, and Nina 16.
I hope we are getting reprieve Dave. I've checked long-term weather forecast and it looks like there will be only couple of days below +10C, so Spring is on the way.
Miha is little whirligig. When she runs around I can call her as much as I want, but she'll come back when she wants, and if she wants. That's why I'm afraid for her.
40C is bloody hot mate. We get here sometimes up to 36-37C, but humidity can be high, so very uncomfortable for me.
All the best mate, Alun


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> No idea what speed they hit Dave, 'impressive' kinda covers it! Some days they don't sprint at all, other days it's one, two or three sessions lasting a few minutes each. Then they stand breathing heavily for a few minutes before they go back to pottering and normal lurcher service is resumed.
> 
> Poppy sleeps all day. If a lurcher is a greyhound crossed with something else, e.g. terrier, collie, etc., I swear Poppy is the result of a greyhound crossed with a cushion. She is the laziest lump. Floyd less so, he's got more stamina & get up and go. Floyd's my running mate when I take a muttley with me.
> View attachment 15727689


Your hounds are great bro. Scenery is always awesome too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Time for napping. They are all around.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Time for napping. They are all around.


If we ever see our dogs relaxed its a win. 
When we see so many previously poorly treated dogs so relaxed..its ..well just bloody great.
You will get a gold collar Alun whether you want or not mate..( I love Miha giving you the cold shoulder off leash) have to be a dog..right??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AL9C1 said:


> Your hounds are great bro. Scenery is always awesome too.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks Al. Your strap making has come on leaps and bounds. Very impressive mate ??


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, afternoon Miha didn't gave me only cold shoulders, she gave me some more gray hairs too. And a hair loss. I think yesterday she developed tactics: "I'll run little bit further today for not too long, so tommorow he will let me off the leash again and I will run much further and longer". So she did. That small black spot (first pic) in a far distance is Miha running away (Nina is closer) so far that I lost her from my sight (zoom in to see her). I thought "OK, now I'm in trouble. Can't chase her with 3 elders, so I'll stay put and maybe she'll come back." She did, after 15min of my horror! Little devil... Love her, love them all


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Let me present.🥁🥁🥁🥁

Pompom!























I was hired to build a fireplace and some other things and got greeted by this fellow when I got there.
Made my day go by a lot faster having him around while working.😁


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Let me present.
> 
> Pompom!
> View attachment 15728172
> ...


Beautiful puppy mate! They really make our day(s) much nicer and better!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Let me present.????
> 
> Pompom!
> View attachment 15728172
> ...


SWMBO is cooing - she's a real spaniel fan.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

MAD MAD WORLD OF DOGS — Thomas Fluharty







www.thomasfluharty.com


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, afternoon Miha didn't gave me only cold shoulders, she gave me some more gray hairs too. And a hair loss. I think yesterday she developed tactics: "I'll run little bit further today for not too long, so tommorow he will let me off the leash again and I will run much further and longer". So she did. That small black spot (first pic) in a far distance is Miha running away (Nina is closer) so far that I lost her from my sight (zoom in to see her). I thought "OK, now I'm in trouble. Can't chase her with 3 elders, so I'll stay put and maybe she'll come back." She did, after 15min of my horror! Little devil... Love her, love them all


Looks like a ripper of a paddock for them to stretch out on, will it go under planting in spring Alun?
I'd send you a boomerang mate, but last time I threw, it came back around where my wife and then 2 young sons were with me in centre.
Dived in front of them and it cut my right ear in half ( would of killed them, but as Gen said you'll be right you clown it hit you in the head!!
Ha sorry but that flat paddock brought back a funny memory..
See you mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like a ripper of a paddock for them to stretch out on, will it go under planting in spring Alun?
> I'd send you a boomerang mate, but last time I threw, it came back around where my wife and then 2 young sons were with me in centre.
> Dived in front of them and it cut my right ear in half ( would of killed them, but as Gen said you'll be right you clown it hit you in the head!!
> Ha sorry but that flat paddock brought back a funny memory..
> See you mate


Yep, corn and soybean. Green plants you see is wheat.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like a ripper of a paddock for them to stretch out on, will it go under planting in spring Alun?
> I'd send you a boomerang mate, but last time I threw, it came back around where my wife and then 2 young sons were with me in centre.
> Dived in front of them and it cut my right ear in half ( would of killed them, but as Gen said you'll be right you clown it hit you in the head!!
> Ha sorry but that flat paddock brought back a funny memory..
> See you mate


Gen sounds like my wife!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

One of the farm dogs sometimes tags along with us. He & Poppy are sweet on one another x


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc, 

Miha must have some 'wanderhund' in her. My bro-in-laws dog would take off hunting when on local trails. After a few occasions where she 'misplaced' us, and then raced about until she 'found' us, she figured out it was cool to hang close.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pom Pom is very handsome, English Cocker if I'm not mistaken.










I love their sweet look, reminds me of my English Springer, Colby.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> One of the farm dogs sometimes tags along with us. He & Poppy are sweet on one another x
> View attachment 15729691


Poppy has good taste..farm dogs rock!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yep, corn and soybean. Green plants you see is wheat.


Alum, you need to keep that farmer on side, sure is a great place for the curious and the old classics 
Good stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Pom Pom is very handsome, English Cocker if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> View attachment 15729694
> 
> ...


I think you are correct, sir.
He's a really sweet little boy. Got to meet him today as well.?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers lurching & playing the bitey-face game 😆


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

They have a great stride ...
It's the pleasure and pure joy on their faces when running that gets me..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Poppy the Skimmer. So fast the water steams after she passes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Poppy the Skimmer. So fast the water steams after she passes.


I wish I'd caught her on camera a few minutes before that shot. Floyd was giving chase as usual, they raced past me & I heard a great splash. Turning round I saw Poppy had underestimated the depth of the pool of water and gone base over apex in a very unedifying fashion. All was well & another lesson learned ?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I wish I'd caught her on camera a few minutes before that shot. Floyd was giving chase as usual, they raced past me & I heard a great splash. Turning round I saw Poppy had underestimated the depth of the pool of water and gone base over apex in a very unedifying fashion. All was well & another lesson learned ?


Ha. Sounds like it *was *edifying.

I used to get that kind of joy out of sprinting around like a jackrabbit, Dave. My jackrabbitting days are long behind me, though.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Ha. Sounds like it *was *edifying.
> 
> I used to get that kind of joy out of sprinting around like a jackrabbit, Dave. My jackrabbitting days are long behind me, though.


Mine to mate..more like turtle speed now🙃


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15733590


Where's our other little mate? Okay?
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Where's our other little mate? Okay?
> Dave


Koji is good... he's snuggled up in his bed upstairs.
Edit: I thought he was, but he's down here near me.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika being annika .... and size comparing the rangeman & glide lol





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15733817


Too much watch too little canine Sugs! 🤭


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too much watch too little canine Sugs! 🤭


I can rectify that! One's better at posing than the other...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sugman said:


> I can rectify that! One's better at posing than the other...
> View attachment 15733915
> 
> 
> View attachment 15733916


Beauties! 😍


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15734335


Those top 3, looks like there might have been some galumphing coming down that bank.

I can't get over how Sprocket always looks like he's having a ball. Can't keep up with the other 2? Doesn't matter. He'll have a hoot all by himself.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Those top 3, looks like there might have been some galumphing coming down that bank.
> 
> I can't get over how Sprocket always looks like he's having a ball. Can't keep up with the other 2? Doesn't matter. He'll have a hoot all by himself.


He's a member of the pack in his eyes I reckon Urb..always got a smile..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I can rectify that! One's better at posing than the other...
> View attachment 15733915
> 
> 
> View attachment 15733916


Love it what a great pair!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Those top 3, looks like there might have been some galumphing coming down that bank.
> 
> I can't get over how Sprocket always looks like he's having a ball. Can't keep up with the other 2? Doesn't matter. He'll have a hoot all by himself.


You have a keen eye Urb.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno's buddie Teddy. He's a Lagotto. 

























































I never get a good photo of both of them for some reason.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thought I would share this since ya'll were so kind and gracious when I posted about Pepsi's passing a few weeks ago. Got this on Tuesday in San Francisco(Masterpiece Tattoo- Top tattoo shop in San Francisco California). Pepsi was with us 13 1/2 great years and was a huge part of our family. She took over for my dog Jack in 2008(which is when I got his portrait done) helping to protect and raise my then 2 1/2 year old son and be a bright light in our lives. They were both VERY GOOD DOGS and this keeps them close to my heart. 










And I'm wearing my Damasko DA44 today...one of my favorites. 









-Shawn


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Miss Kilo enjoying her post walk breakfast...and my SLA039































.....and I believe that cookie is mine!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno's buddie Teddy. He's a Lagotto.
> View attachment 15735421
> View attachment 15735422
> View attachment 15735423
> ...


Don't think I've ever heard of a Lagotto.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15736134


I always enjoy the ones where Floyd and Poppy's ears turn into sails.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> I always enjoy the ones where Floyd and Poppy's ears turn into sails.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Don't think I've ever heard of a Lagotto.


I think they're also called italian water dog.
The breed is quite popular in Sweden.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

He's a handsome devil. Does he ride on the handlebars?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> He's a handsome devil. Does he ride on the handlebars?


Always!😁


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15738070


NOPE,NO WAY!You belong to one of THE MOST EXCLUSIVE(REAL Fifty Fathom) watch clubs on F74.You DO NOT get to fake it here pal!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15738070


Mate..mate..mate..
No..your too good a fella to get a full roasting.
So blurry dive pic and your real dog..a friends dog.
A police dog ...but not a doll.
8 is on the money!!
Get out there and hijack a pup in the park..
All the best ( with dog)
Dave👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate..mate..mate..
> No..your too good a fella to get a full roasting.
> So blurry dive pic and your real dog..a friends dog.
> A police dog ...but not a doll.
> ...


No hijacking dogs. Look what happened to Lady GaGa's dog walker and pups.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> No hijacking dogs. Look what happened to Lady GaGa's dog walker and pups.
> View attachment 15739102
> View attachment 15739103
> View attachment 15739105


I'm going to google that one mate..so I'm changing reply to...a real dog with a real diver
Please..
Yes Diesels, just read about lady gagas dogs kidnapping and their carer shot.
I like how she played it by a no question asked return.
Though hope they get a tight collar fitted.
Seems like the poor fella did his best,and try his best for his charges...
Pretty grim when scum do that..a sign of the times.
So I'll say picture with a police dog and have just given Max and Sal full permission to protect .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15739185


Still looks cold mate...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Still looks cold mate...


Air & sea temp both 7ºC. 20 knots of wind.

Fresh.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not strictly a diver but 300m (when new!)


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

And the red ....


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I was bit lazy for taking pics last days, sorry. Nice day for walking today, 15°C. Doggies enjoying. And old faithful SKX007.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Night timing ... cloud covered moon and the belgian mal she-beast.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Night timing ... cloud covered moon and the belgian mal she-beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell that's a top post Tats....not me to jump your fence mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rainy day here..pictures as usual don't tell sequences..kooka lands,Max stops eating, Sal like me lives to eat..kooka flies off around house..he can damn near hover as well as your team Snag..Max.bolts to get kooka,Sal is denied Max's bowl by me and this will now last till night..
Stay well all
Dave



















































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell that's a top post Tats....not me to jump your fence mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


No fences lol 15 acres of our slice of wilderness. Bear , moose , endless deer, wild turkeys , unfortunately a few mountain lions , quail, a coyote here & there 

When & if spring ever actually arrives the top to do list item is fencing up a few acres for the fur family.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Rainy day here..pictures as usual don't tell sequences..kooka lands,Max stops eating, Sal like me lives to eat..kooka flies off around house..he can damn near hover as well as your team Snag..Max.bolts to get kooka,Sal is denied Max's bowl by me and this will now last till night..
> Stay well all
> Dave
> 
> ...


All the protesting lol ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Air & sea temp both 7ºC. 20 knots of wind.
> 
> Fresh.


And the dogs couldn't give a toss....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> No fences lol 15 acres of our slice of wilderness. Bear , moose , endless deer, wild turkeys , unfortunately a few mountain lions , quail, a coyote here & there
> 
> When & if spring ever actually arrives the top to do list item is fencing up a few acres for the fur family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, living and earning next to state forests has its fair share of "pests" I've fenced 300 odd acres off some of my blocks but it only keeps domestic targets in and not the predators out..constant battle however it's been gold lately as the packs of Dingoes are keeping the wild pigs on the move and have been " treeing" a lot of feral cats ...destocking here is only option as our tree hugger 's over here don't look after their land,they let it go as a excuse and all we get is noxious weeds and lose our native species..just no balance.
The presses get used a lot.
We need a few bears over here,larger than fictitious koala sightings to knock on their door....
Your place sounds like it still has space and reality..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone with a cat will know the hassle I had getting Tom got pose with the Sub and will therefore forgive me for posting a pic of my moggy and my diver.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc, 

Looks like a good day for a long walk. The pack look ready to hunt.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noc,
> 
> Looks like a good day for a long walk. The pack look ready to hunt.


Miha is only one ready (and capable ) to hunt. Others, "grandma Nina" and "grandpas Ozzy and Darian" are more for a slow, veeery slow and short tours. All three have arthritis and limp. An hour, hour and a half is max they can do. With pauses for rest, of course.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Some Kilo bum!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Morning Alun,
Great pics mate of that sun shining life! I see miha on the leash to keep your heart rate down. She must give the oldies a bit of " spark" to dog dream about..
See you mate👍


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep, living and earning next to state forests has its fair share of "pests" I've fenced 300 odd acres off some of my blocks but it only keeps domestic targets in and not the predators out..constant battle however it's been gold lately as the packs of Dingoes are keeping the wild pigs on the move and have been " treeing" a lot of feral cats ...destocking here is only option as our tree hugger 's over here don't look after their land,they let it go as a excuse and all we get is noxious weeds and lose our native species..just no balance.
> The presses get used a lot.
> We need a few bears over here,larger than fictitious koala sightings to knock on their door....
> Your place sounds like it still has space and reality..
> ...


Yup, the drop bears just don't cut it when trying to get rid of the ferals in their communes (I was going to go on about anti-vaxers, but didn't want to start a flame war).


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

sticky said:


> Anyone with a cat will know the hassle I had getting Tom got pose with the Sub and will therefore forgive me for posting a pic of my moggy and my diver.
> 
> View attachment 15745701


Sticky, Sticky..you are the bloody benchmark here..but it's got to be a dog mate!
Spun has a cat that thinks he's a dog..Johnny stirs the pot and our mad mate kritameth...tried a fake one.
I'm going to call this one mate..if it does not bark, sit, stay, guard and be a canine then your busted mate...
However really good to see you here and welcome but with a " bark"
Good on you mate
Dave🐕‍🦺


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Birdie










My Trusty Zixen


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> Birdie
> 
> View attachment 15747061
> 
> ...


Birdie .you are bloody beautiful our girl !!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Brash,

Great photo! Sunrise or sunset? Perfect pup pose too.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Sticky, Sticky..you are the bloody benchmark here..but it's got to be a dog mate!
> Spun has a cat that thinks he's a dog..Johnny stirs the pot and our mad mate kritameth...tried a fake one.
> I'm going to call this one mate..if it does not bark, sit, stay, guard and be a canine then your busted mate...
> However really good to see you here and welcome but with a " bark"
> ...


Who woulda known you are also an Ambassador? Your "diplomatic" streak is wide!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15747008
> View attachment 15747009
> View attachment 15747010
> View attachment 15747012


I find myself wondering if any of the pups ever get into a staring contest with that well-dressed baboon.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> I find myself wondering if any of the pups ever get into a staring contest with that well-dressed baboon.


Them's fighting words Urb! Oh, you mean the cushion not me ? That's a negative Ghostrider, but those eyes haunt me...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep, living and earning next to state forests has its fair share of "pests" I've fenced 300 odd acres off some of my blocks but it only keeps domestic targets in and not the predators out..constant battle however it's been gold lately as the packs of Dingoes are keeping the wild pigs on the move and have been " treeing" a lot of feral cats ...destocking here is only option as our tree hugger 's over here don't look after their land,they let it go as a excuse and all we get is noxious weeds and lose our native species..just no balance.
> The presses get used a lot.
> We need a few bears over here,larger than fictitious koala sightings to knock on their door....
> Your place sounds like it still has space and reality..
> ...


My favorite meat on earth is wild boar , that's a lot of fencing brother wowza. One of the places to the east and slightly north in Montana is where we will often to hunting for pheasants & mule deer. The brothers that own the ranches have between them 125,000 acres ... big enough where they both just use cesnas to observe their wind swept frozen tundra lands.

I hear there are quite a few restrictions on what yall in the bush can do managing wildlife which seems strange since it's your domestic animals and or livestock counting on you to protect them ... but such is the system.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> My favorite meat on earth is wild boar , that's a lot of fencing brother wowza. One of the places to the east and slightly north in Montana is where we will often to hunting for pheasants & mule deer. The brothers that own the ranches have between them 125,000 acres ... big enough where they both just use cesnas to observe their wind swept frozen tundra lands.
> 
> I hear there are quite a few restrictions on what yall in the bush can do managing wildlife which seems strange since it's your domestic animals and or livestock counting on you to protect them ... but such is the system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Agreed mate, they all know more than anyone. 
The grunter here are full of fluke and unless very young not wise to eat. Deer are everywhere and Stags are just roaring now..loved my Cessna's and good to see some large holding"' paddocks over your way..space to think and breathe....literally the properties in Nt and WA run in to hundreds of square miles in some very desolate country..in the wetlands crocodiles are our biggest worry..big lizards mate 5-6 metres of ultimate hunters.
I'm sure we share some common interests not for this great forum. 
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

weklund said:


> Birdie
> 
> View attachment 15747061
> 
> ...


Beautiful Birdie and Zixen friend, thanks for joining us!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blurry photo for Dave, otherwise not a diver. Dexter really does like to watch tv though. He will watch news etc. for about 10 min. If it's an animal movie he will literally watch the entire two hours. He jumps up and growls when new animals appear. We're still trying to figure out each other but he seems pretty sharp, knows the difference between toy, rope and frisbee. Prefers rope.

Cheers fellas


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

A Little Side Eye from Birdie










Seiko Chrono Diver


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Agreed mate, they all know more than anyone.
> The grunter here are full of fluke and unless very young not wise to eat. Deer are everywhere and Stags are just roaring now..loved my Cessna's and good to see some large holding"' paddocks over your way..space to think and breathe....literally the properties in Nt and WA run in to hundreds of square miles in some very desolate country..in the wetlands crocodiles are our biggest worry..big lizards mate 5-6 metres of ultimate hunters.
> I'm sure we share some common interests not for this great forum.
> All the best
> ...


Back side cam last fall ... clearly fat , maybe even happy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Back side cam last fall ... clearly fat , maybe even happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell ..thats a freakin big dog there 

Max and Sal taking a quick dip off the dock,.I don't let them swim out past the first couple of metres at this time of night..

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15749205


Happy days..hey mate..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

romp and post romp cookie for miss Kilo


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

No diver, an unusual "doggy" at the beach.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Blurry photo for Dave, otherwise not a diver. Dexter really does like to watch tv though. He will watch news etc. for about 10 min. If it's an animal movie he will literally watch the entire two hours. He jumps up and growls when new animals appear. We're still trying to figure out each other but he seems pretty sharp, knows the difference between toy, rope and frisbee. Prefers rope.
> 
> Cheers fellas


Hey mate, 
Dexter has that real " ratter " smarts about him..prefers the rope and a head shake plus checks out other animals in the TV in his house!
He's got you guys as his family sure and certainly..
Great match up mate!


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

extski said:


> View attachment 15751171
> 
> What's your best mate's name?..more of him mate at the price of your diver??
> Dave
> ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pup ready for lesson & going home .. such a super young minded pup . But he loves his clan & word is he is now acting like an angel now back home  ... 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Not a diver... But it is water resistant 😁👍


----------



## CurtisJN (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

CurtisJN said:


>


Sharp and clear doggie, and blurry diver mate


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks! Her name is Lexi, I had my sisters pre-school class name her. Lexi's dad was a show dog and finished in the top 20 in the US.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Updated picture. Realized I grabbed the wrong picture from my gallery, and grabbed the one before I set the time


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seamaster Sunday, and Akita EVERY day!


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Another Seamaster Sunday, with Sweetpea


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

He who naps most Sunday.....
wins.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ipoppa33 said:


> Another Seamaster Sunday, with Sweetpea
> View attachment 15752255
> 
> View attachment 15752205


Haha! LOVE the tongue! Makes me think of Bill the Cat, ironically enough.

(Is Seamaster Sunday a thing now?)


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks. His tongue is out all the time. Vet told us it was the longest he'd ever seen in a dog that size (50lbs).


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

extski said:


> View attachment 15751865
> View attachment 15751867
> View attachment 15751870
> View attachment 15751876
> ...


Very handsome ham!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

extski said:


> View attachment 15751865
> View attachment 15751867
> View attachment 15751870
> View attachment 15751876
> ...


What a absolute crakkin response mate..the beautiful " Lexi" has joined up to all of our other amazing dogs.!!
All good re your date and diver mate, dog pic focus rules here!!
👍👍Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

From action to being promoted to..Chairman of the " bored"
A dog's life.
We are really rocking some great new dog's with our regular crew.
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Some cuddling in the morning on a sunny (but still cold) day.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

As you've seen, me and Bruno have taken up bicycling. Just came home from a 1,5h round with some different views for once. This island has more than beaches to look at.

Met some nice horses, scared a flock of geese and we both got some exercise and some sun. Time we'll spent!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


>


Now that's a bloody rippa pic mate..got that ? On your wrist perfectly..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a over the gut ..pic just before they had a feed..
Hope we and our best mates keep posting up!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dais and I having a well earned break.

Have a good one guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Dais and I having a well earned break.
> 
> Have a good one guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good to see Dais and you back mate!!
Keep rolling the arm over Ben..how's the new little bloke?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cheers Dave. Hard to find a minute to scratch myself these days. Still the best thread imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Is that a new friend Snag? He looks happy


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cuddling one on one. Each one gets a portion


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Is that a new friend Snag? He looks happy


Poppy's boyfriend from the farm, he joins us occasionally. Poppy gets very unnecessary and skippy when he does, the flirt!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

These 2 are knackered today,big day in the heat.
So synchronised sleeping 
Top day all..keep posting your best mates up!!
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

New arrival on gulfmaster , ditched that worthless keeper... pic of our baby Angus who is now much older , slightly wiser & always hungry. Boerboels, one of the large breed dogs that actually eat huge amounts.

[emoji









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> New arrival on gulfmaster , ditched that worthless keeper... pic of our baby Angus who is now much older , slightly wiser & always hungry. Boerboels, one of the large breed dogs that actually eat huge amounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tat's Angus looks like a great pup mate..
Just as a mate, you have to ditch the pics of your ".carries " none of us can post bang sticks up.
Not wanting to put your nose out of joint! Just saying as a mate..all your great dogs everytime..bugga the watches they are a distant 3rd..edit it mate chuck up more Angus
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Day walk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Tat's Angus looks like a great pup mate..
> Just as a mate, you have to ditch the pics of your ".carries " none of us can post bang sticks up.
> Not wanting to put your nose out of joint! Just saying as a mate..all your great dogs everytime..bugga the watches they are a distant 3rd..edit it mate chuck up more Angus
> All the best
> ...


Tried removing the 4th image deleting it but it is still on at least on my phone ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Respect mate,.we don't want to lose you or your best mates via the rules of forum.
Beauty mate
👍👍Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Rammus said:


> Day walk


Those orange eyes are a trip.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rammus said:


> Day walk


Nice pooch, looks like a true party animal. Nice mm300 and strap choice as well.

What's his/her name?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cold, wet & windy.








Air temp. 6ºC, with windchill (26 gusting 40 knots) feels like -2ºC. Fresh.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Nice pooch, looks like a true party animal. Nice mm300 and strap choice as well.
> 
> What's his/her name?


Thank you guys for your good words, her name is Noki ?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

He's not really buying into the whole Dog and watch photo thing...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> He's not really buying into the whole Dog and watch photo thing...
> 
> View attachment 15761556


Me neither, I'm just here for the doggos ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just Kilo, no watch.....post morning walk and breakfast rest on the deck


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> He's not really buying into the whole Dog and watch photo thing...
> 
> View attachment 15761556


Haha. "I'm sorry, what did you say this was for? Is anyone I know going to see this?"


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell ..thats a freakin big dog there
> 
> Max and Sal taking a quick dip off the dock,.I don't let them swim out past the first couple of metres at this time of night..
> 
> ...


I often wondered when you post the kids swimming if you didn't worry about crocs or predatory snakes?I grew up around Salt Water crocs & alligators in S.Florida & have seen them take dogs right off a dock in the middle of the day..


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Germans only 😛


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I often wondered when you post the kids swimming if you didn't worry about crocs or predatory snakes?I grew up around Salt Water crocs & alligators in S.Florida & have seen them take dogs right off a dock in the middle of the day..


Gday mate,
This far south we have all the venomous snakes along with the stingers closing in..irukanji, box jellyfish still approx 100 nm from major sightings.
Bull sharks at low tide under the docks are just known havens..if we go under the dock to retrieve we drop a electrode down to ping them off just to be sure( worst after heavy rains) and low tides.
When my kids were young,I've had bull sharks and small black tips leap on to the docks after them after the clowns in the other boats keep cleaning catch there.
Would gaff or dong them off the finger. Really rapid biters.
If we went for a drive,I'd have you around Saltwater crocs, in a 6 stubby shift. Go a bit further and you can damn nearly walk across the creeks..thick as with one humongous male really guarding his stretch. Like you guys with your bears and alligators we've got our share.
Alls I know is if you get complacent you are on the menu..no doubt. This place now is over run with ferals plus native species that have really multiplied. Every week there is a " incident "...my.lads are all in their 20's so don't listen to the old man much anymore but I never reckon it hurts to keep a bit of power to a stick..
Maybe.im getting too old now mate, but in the scrub or the mullet it's a game of odds if you don't stop and observe first..for a fair bit.will never stop that kooka though he's a real character!! The shovel in pic is one of 6 around the house to shoo...relocate..our venomous slitherers here.
The pythons we put up in the rafters for the rats and mice and geckos...
See you Alan
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday mate,
> This far south we have all the venomous snakes along with the stingers closing in..irukanji, box jellyfish still approx 100 nm from major sightings.
> Bull sharks at low tide under the docks are just known havens..if we go under the dock to retrieve we drop a electrode down to ping them off just to be sure( worst after heavy rains) and low tides.
> When my kids were young,I've had bull sharks and small black tips leap on to the docks after them after the clowns in the other boats keep cleaning catch there.
> ...


hahahahahahaa as smart as they are Dave the ONLY real enemy they have is that damn Kooka!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahahaa as smart as they are Dave the ONLY real enemy they have is that damn Kooka!


So true mate!!
Now he's brought a mate to help torment!!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Latest arrival - a cheapy but looks great (bit like Louis I suppose!)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Latest arrival - a cheapy but looks great (bit like Louis I suppose!)
> 
> View attachment 15763077
> 
> ...


Louis is gold mate..he's bloody great value..
Dave


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Cohabitation, old pics


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Old dog and old Orca. I miss them both.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Not a dog (but she likes to bark like one to imitate our dogs, especially our noisy Jack Russell Terrier) and well, OK not a diver either.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15763750
> View attachment 15763751
> View attachment 15763752
> View attachment 15763753
> ...


En vacker solig dag i Sverige 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15763430


Looks like your farmer's mate has taken to the coastal tours..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15764698
> View attachment 15764701


Those 2 always make me believe I could place one in each of my top pockets for a walk...they are very bonded..


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday mate,
> This far south we have all the venomous snakes along with the stingers closing in..irukanji, box jellyfish still approx 100 nm from major sightings.
> Bull sharks at low tide under the docks are just known havens..if we go under the dock to retrieve we drop a electrode down to ping them off just to be sure( worst after heavy rains) and low tides.
> When my kids were young,I've had bull sharks and small black tips leap on to the docks after them after the clowns in the other boats keep cleaning catch there.
> ...


And n top of all that, the paralysis ticks. Those little fu#$%^&ers are as dangerous as the big predators if you don't find them. Had one blow in the wind and lodge in my forehead when I lived on the east coast. They always seem to get in the doggie nooks and crannies that you cannot readily spot. Looking at the bit of bush you live in, they'd be AOP October to March....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> And n top of all that, the paralysis ticks. Those little fu#$%^&ers are as dangerous as the big predators if you don't find them. Had one blow in the wind and lodge in my forehead when I lived on the east coast. They always seem to get in the doggie nooks and crannies that you cannot readily spot. Looking at the bit of bush you live in, they'd be AOP October to March....


Spot on mate, bloody scrub ticks..paralysis and limes disease is on the up.
You nailed it 
.Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Spot on mate, bloody scrub ticks..paralysis and limes disease is on the up.
> You nailed it
> .Dave


You're not selling it to me Dave ?????????☠?? - I think we'll stick with the frigid North instead ??❄???☔???








Stay safe mate, it's a jungle oot dere!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> You're not selling it to me Dave ?? - I think we'll stick with the frigid North instead
> View attachment 15765137
> 
> Stay safe mate, it's a jungle oot dere!


Ha Snag!
KOB nailed it.plus Max shredded a large cane toad that jumped out at me..no threat to me but he didn't know he just guarded. 
Anyway within a minute he was frothing.and.convulsing.
I keep 2 litres of cold black tea in fridge,grabbed him and pinned tongue against his lower jaw and wiped his mouth out and did not allow him to swallow.
Then hose on light rinsed his gob out for ten minutes. 
Would not make it to the vet so guys, backyard cure.that does work( if your quick enough)

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Snag!
> KOB nailed it.plus Max shredded a large cane toad that jumped out at me..no threat to me but he didn't know he just guarded.
> Anyway within a minute he was frothing.and.convulsing.
> I keep 2 litres of cold black tea in fridge,grabbed him and pinned tongue against his lower jaw and wiped his mouth out and did not allow him to swallow.
> ...


Wow! Great work Dave. Scary stuff. What was the black tea for if you didn't allow Max to swallow? Great save, all the best to you and yours, 2 legs & four x


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wow! Great work Dave. Scary stuff. What was the black tea for if you didn't allow Max to swallow? Great save, all the best to you and yours, 2 legs & four x


You can feel the poison slime coming off their mouth and lips and tongue..it neutralises a fair amount of the invenomation.
I've been a king brown bite survivor and the necrosis on the flesh is just BS.
Last time one bit one of my dogs it was a $2500.00 shot and worth every bit.
Would love to see your coastline..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> You can feel the poison slime coming off their mouth and lips and tongue..it neutralises a fair amount of the invenomation.
> I've been a king brown bite survivor and the necrosis on the flesh is just BS.
> Last time one bit one of my dogs it was a $2500.00 shot and worth every bit.
> Would love to see your coastline..
> ...


Money well spent mate.

Coastline - that's one thing we've got a lot of given our relatively small size. I love living next to the sea - you can't get more than 3 miles from the coast on this craggy little island.

Muckle Flugga.








The Old Man of Hoy, Orkney (the next archipelago south of Shetland)








Sumburgh Head & airport.

















St Ninian's Isle & its sand tombolo - my manor ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Money well spent mate.
> 
> Coastline - that's one thing we've got a lot of given our relatively small size. I love living next to the sea - you can't get more than 3 miles from the coast on this craggy little island.
> 
> ...


Phenomenal...truly.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Money well spent mate.
> 
> Coastline - that's one thing we've got a lot of given our relatively small size. I love living next to the sea - you can't get more than 3 miles from the coast on this craggy little island.
> 
> ...


AMSL 21 FT..MY OLD STRIP 11FT AMSL.. ha!! Our QNH is bloody close mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Old boy Ozzy resting


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet Pea and Petunia


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15765644


Looks like beautiful rainy day Snag  It's the same here. Greetings to doggies and you!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Looks like beautiful rainy day Snag  It's the same here. Greetings to doggies and you!


Hi Alun - a day of two halves here; sunshine & heavy wintry showers. Beautiful in the sun, painful in the showers. All the best to you and yours mate x


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15765324
> View attachment 15765325
> View attachment 15765326
> View attachment 15765327


Ol' Bruno doesn't have a bad side.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Ol' Bruno doesn't have a bad side.


Thanks urbino.
No, he's quite stunning from all angles, and I think we are starting to get some results from the diet food, carrots and all the running.

He wants to go out more frequently and when we're out, he wants to stay out longer. Overall a happier and more active little buddy. It's much nicer to have to keep up with him rather than acting as a hare to keep the momentum up on our walks and bicycle rides.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ipoppa33 said:


> Sweet Pea and Petunia
> View attachment 15765680


AWESOME!!!
What breed are these angels?They almost appear to have Staffordshire as well as English features...


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> AWESOME!!!
> What breed are these angels?They almost appear to have Staffordshire as well as English features...


Thank you. They are American Bully's so you are pretty close- 9 Things You Should Know About the American Bully - Animalso She is 45lbs and he is 55lbs. They were both rescued and great dogs.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

My one and only terrier in a rare relaxed mood.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rammus said:


> Cohabitation, old pics


Love it.....Noki is a sweetheart. I'll have to post a pic of Dexter with our 13 yr. old house cat splitshot. They really are freindenemies.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Snag!
> KOB nailed it.plus Max shredded a large cane toad that jumped out at me..no threat to me but he didn't know he just guarded.
> Anyway within a minute he was frothing.and.convulsing.
> I keep 2 litres of cold black tea in fridge,grabbed him and pinned tongue against his lower jaw and wiped his mouth out and did not allow him to swallow.
> ...


Wow mate. Does MacGyver ever ring you up and ask for life tips?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

No snakes on the walk today. I did find a tick on dais last year after a trip down south. Pretty easy to spot them on a greyhounds light coat.


























Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> No snakes on the walk today. I did find a tick on dais last year after a trip down south. Pretty easy to spot them on a greyhounds light coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old Dais! Getting a bit of " Ben " time..soon to be subjected to double ear pulls and squealing little " cyclones "...she must be dragging you to the pub Ben..for a quiet lie down..
See you mate?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Not chilling together.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Great pics guys. No pics of doggies from my side. I was yesterday morning at doctor to get covid-19 vaccine. AstraZeneca. Got high temperature yesterday evening (38°C and still have it), so I'm in the bed. Have some headache too. Keep doggie pics coming guys and take care!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Great pics guys. No pics of doggies from my side. I was yesterday morning at doctor to get covid-19 vaccine. AstraZeneca. Got high temperature yesterday evening (38°C and still have it), so I'm in the bed. Have some headache too. Keep doggie pics coming guys and take care!


Hope you feel better soon Alun. I had the same AZ vaccine last month and felt rough too - flu-like symptoms for 2 days. I consoled myself with the thought that if it was making me feel bad it was actually doing something constructive inside. Chill with the furry kids and take care of yourself.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Great pics guys. No pics of doggies from my side. I was yesterday morning at doctor to get covid-19 vaccine. AstraZeneca. Got high temperature yesterday evening (38°C and still have it), so I'm in the bed. Have some headache too. Keep doggie pics coming guys and take care!


G'day Alun,
The dogs will at least love seeing you and give you a bit of comfort mate.
Haven't had a jab yet,.but when I get a flu jab it gives me mild flu ..hope it passes quickly mate..


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

About 10 years ago, I had a local watchmaker construct a "sterile dial" dive watch using an ETA movement, case, dial and hands all purchased on eBay. I was wanting a snowflake hand diver, but not so much that I was interested in paying for a vintage Tudor. I also wanted something in the 40MM range. This was before the Pelagos and the Black Bay came out.

As it turned out, I wasn't excited how the watch looked, but since I went to the trouble of having it made, I thought I'd keep it.

Recently, I saw a video where someone had put an old watch on their Chihuahua as a collar. It gave me an idea. I decided I could make use of my watch by putting it on the collar of one of my dogs.

As a result, I present to you my doggy's diver!

(I'm not sure she is that excited about it)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> About 10 years ago, I had a local watchmaker construct a "sterile dial" dive watch using an ETA movement, case, dial and hands all purchased on eBay. I was wanting a snowflake hand diver, but not so much that I was interested in paying for a vintage Tudor. I also wanted something in the 40MM range. This was before the Pelagos and the Black Bay came out.
> 
> As it turned out, I wasn't excited how the watch looked, but since I went to the trouble of having it made, I thought I'd keep it.
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> About 10 years ago, I had a local watchmaker construct a "sterile dial" dive watch using an ETA movement, case, dial and hands all purchased on eBay. I was wanting a snowflake hand diver, but not so much that I was interested in paying for a vintage Tudor. I also wanted something in the 40MM range. This was before the Pelagos and the Black Bay came out.
> 
> As it turned out, I wasn't excited how the watch looked, but since I went to the trouble of having it made, I thought I'd keep it.
> 
> ...


No chance you can ever be late for a walk or dinner now mate..got you on toast.


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

extski said:


> View attachment 15770691
> View attachment 15770690
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it! Your pup wants to make sure you stay close by.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

nweash said:


>


Lol. He's like, "Daddy, what's this thing on my leg that tells time?"


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15773233


Great photos as always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

karwath said:


> About 10 years ago, I had a local watchmaker construct a "sterile dial" dive watch using an ETA movement, case, dial and hands all purchased on eBay. I was wanting a snowflake hand diver, but not so much that I was interested in paying for a vintage Tudor. I also wanted something in the 40MM range. This was before the Pelagos and the Black Bay came out.
> 
> As it turned out, I wasn't excited how the watch looked, but since I went to the trouble of having it made, I thought I'd keep it.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaaa,I think she's trying to decide if she should bite you!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> About 10 years ago, I had a local watchmaker construct a "sterile dial" dive watch using an ETA movement, case, dial and hands all purchased on eBay. I was wanting a snowflake hand diver, but not so much that I was interested in paying for a vintage Tudor. I also wanted something in the 40MM range. This was before the Pelagos and the Black Bay came out.
> 
> As it turned out, I wasn't excited how the watch looked, but since I went to the trouble of having it made, I thought I'd keep it.
> 
> ...


Hopefully she's called 'Chewdor'? ?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahahahaaa,I think she's trying to decide if she should bite you!


She was concerned because our terrier didn't like all the attention the Weimaraner was getting. I later put it on the terrier and she had such satisfied smug look on her face, I should have captured it with a photo but didn't think to do so.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit of a run on hot muggy day..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bit of a run on hot muggy day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that running must keep you fit Dave 😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Being " roo-ed " at ... Mr. Attitude... and casio showing that Old still functions ...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Of course Sasha ran off as soon as I touched my phone (camera):


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Of course Sasha ran off as soon as I touched my phone (camera):
> 
> View attachment 15777245
> 
> ...


You need to get one of those wildlife cams to capture Sasha.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15778181


Based solely on your legs that water looks to be a wee bit nippy.. wim Hof nippy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Based solely on your legs that water looks to be a wee bit nippy.. wim Hof nippy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That Wim Hof, I'm not sure man. His schtick leaves me cold ?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15778181
> 
> [/QUOTE





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15778181


Around my house, when I or Mrs duc tries to make the bed, the animals think it's playtime. A three minute task turns into a ten minute laugh fest


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Around my house, when I or Mrs duc tries to make the bed, the animals think it's playtime. A three minute task turns into a ten minute laugh fest


Ditto mate. We've gone back halfway through to find Floyd under the fitted bottom sheet! Happy days ?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter at my middle sons 18th celebration. I'm pretty sure he doesn't love the sombrero.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Bird



















Trusty Precista









​


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody bewdy!!! So many great moments..Snag,tats,wetlands, duc..tats that pic was a bloody pearler!!
Just love our dogs..all of them!!
Top day guys..brightened my day to see team D&D..
Plus spun..Dexter is clearly going to be cranky if you didn't have your lads great milestone birthday..
Bloody rippa


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, if you could just move a tiny bit, please and thank you.








Gee, thanks.








Ok, I'll pay some attention to you instead.








Ahh, there we go!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter at my middle sons 18th celebration. I'm pretty sure he doesn't love the sombrero.


How does he feel about that giant robot chicken?


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

urbino said:


> How does he feel about that giant robot chicken?


He has made peace with the chicken


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> He has made peace with the chicken


Namaste.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

To say this is two dogs playing fetch wouldn't exactly be correct. One playing fetch while one is more stalking the fetcher.... I'll let you guess which is which.

Oh yeah & a diver watch


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

leadbelly2550 said:


> View attachment 15780350


Nice BD1 leadbelly, more dog would be great too 😀


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15779533


Do I need to send a pair of double pluggas Snag??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Do I need to send a pair of double pluggas Snag??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


No mate I'm good, kind offer though. These are my on-road walking/running sandals, Xero Genesis. I go barefoot off-road, but the roads here are foot-shredders so some protection is required.

Hope you & yours are unaffected by the flooding mate, sounds horrendous. Stay safe & well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes a bit of a " touch up" that a lot have never seen.
This one will clean a few out unfortunately..crop losses in the multi millions. 
Farmers who say they don't gamble. Should reflect. 
As always its the stock and pets along with wildlife that are really copping it hard.

Next 48 will be make or break..for most of us..
I've unscrewed the top off a good bottle and await to see...
I've shifted all but my 2 side kicks..
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes a bit of a " touch up" that a lot have never seen.
> This one will clean a few out unfortunately..crop losses in the multi millions.
> Farmers who say they don't gamble. Should reflect.
> As always its the stock and pets along with wildlife that are really copping it hard.
> ...


Fingers crossed for you all. Keep your Aussie Work Boots to hand 😉


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Fingers crossed Dave for all of you! Hope it'll not hit you hard. All the bests mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fingers crossed for you all. Keep your Aussie Work Boots to hand


If you put your hands through them they make the best paddles

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Fingers crossed Dave for all of you! Hope it'll not hit you hard. All the bests mate!


Hey Alun,
Been glad to see you back up on deck mate..you've been given a hell of a hiding lately mate...however you can't keep a good man down!!
See you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, here we are on the way to vet and at the vet. Ozzy, 3 feline family members, wifey and me. Quite regular scene with lot of elders. No diver today, sorry. Just pilot on the rubber strap. Yes, I know, should be on the leather...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hang in there Dave. Grandfather say "It never rain every day." We're all pulling for a fast let up mate!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Rammus said:


> Day walk


Hey Rammus what's that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Hang in there Dave. Grandfather say "It never rain every day." We're all pulling for a fast let up mate!


Thanks mate, many more as is often the case far worse for wear than us..the trick now is to be there for them if we can,
Trouble here is a.lot of genuine people get far less help than the professional ones at it...any way morning everyone !!I hope we all get a few good ear rubs in and our fair share of our rippa dogs!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate, many more as is often the case far worse for wear than us..the trick now is to be there for them if we can,
> Trouble here is a.lot of genuine people get far less help than the professional ones at it...any way morning everyone !!I hope we all get a few good ear rubs in and our fair share of our rippa dogs!!
> View attachment 15782467


I can read their thoughts- 'Righto boss, where are we going today?'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> I can read their thoughts- 'Righto boss, where are we going today?'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Anthony!! Great to hear from you mate, are you still in the frozen wild? 
See you soon mate
Dave


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Finally caught Sasha. If you stare, you can spot Molly's presence in the lower right. Sasha popped her head up just for a second, which is all it took. Now she's giving me the stink eye as she sulks around.










Still on the tough guy today:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Finally caught Sasha. If you stare, you can spot Molly's presence in the lower right. Sasha popped her head up just for a second, which is all it took. Now she's giving me the stink eye as she sulks around.
> 
> View attachment 15782600
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes a bit of a " touch up" that a lot have never seen.
> This one will clean a few out unfortunately..crop losses in the multi millions.
> Farmers who say they don't gamble. Should reflect.
> As always its the stock and pets along with wildlife that are really copping it hard.
> ...


I'm pulling for you my friend, hopefully nature cuts your land and stock some slack.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I'm pulling for you my friend, hopefully nature cuts your land and stock some slack.


Tks mate, we are all getting a bit of a " touch up" mate..
Keep that Dexter chasing after you my friend!! He's a firecracker!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Girls
Bella and Cait










Birdie

















​


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Telework ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15783438


I bet Sprocket was massively proud of himself.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

extski said:


> View attachment 15784301
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Extski..just looks like a very funny character
.I really like the way, he looks at you when taking pic..another great wag!! to enjoy..
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Rammus said:


> Telework 😆


I get the sense you were late. Very late, indeed.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That bed's not how I left it!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Poppy chillin' but the ears say it all..."BUSTED!"


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm really digging all the pups fellas. Well done!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Went to the bakery to buy some bread


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15785904
> View attachment 15785905
> View attachment 15785906
> View attachment 15785907
> View attachment 15785908


Beautiful


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all.
.a bit of sun for those of us that aren't used to not seeing it nearly every day.
Max and Sal about to hit the farm...
Totally agree with our mate duc !! Some rippa dogs in our pack..
Dave

















It is a Dog's life..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15785904
> View attachment 15785905
> View attachment 15785906
> View attachment 15785907
> View attachment 15785908


He'll have plenty to sniff out there for days on end.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I just found this for all our water-dogs

Cressi Dog sicurezza per cani in acqua salvagente e muta in neoprene


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I just found this for all our water-dogs
> 
> Cressi Dog sicurezza per cani in acqua salvagente e muta in neoprene
> 
> ...


Sprocket says, "Thanks, but no thanks." ?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Mrs duc managed to get Sasha while she was hiding under a bar stool:


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket says, "Thanks, but no thanks." ?
> View attachment 15787500
> 
> 
> Maybe he needs a mask and some flippers.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nah, he says he's good thanks ?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Mrs duc managed to get Sasha while she was hiding under a bar stool:
> 
> View attachment 15787501


"I don't like to be photographed! Don't you understand that?"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ozzy cuddling. He's a big baby. Sorry for blurry pics, he can't be still when cuddling


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

duc said:


> Mrs duc managed to get Sasha while she was hiding under a bar stool:
> 
> View attachment 15787501


I don't know why she should be shy,she's beautiful & those eyes!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15787107
> View attachment 15787108
> View attachment 15787109
> View attachment 15787110


Quite a unusual sand break there..amazing place really 4 seasons in one day I reckon


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nah, he says he's good thanks ?
> View attachment 15787570


Great tiller control, stabilisers engaged and look at that wake..time for a underwater video to understand the propulsion action better!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Mrs duc managed to get Sasha while she was hiding under a bar stool:
> 
> View attachment 15787501


Sasha looks like she's about to play hide and seek..check out her position around that stool..8 is right !! Beautiful eyes ..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy cuddling. He's a big baby. Sorry for blurry pics, he can't be still when cuddling


He's in the "zone" Alun you have him close to a " leg kick"
Big old fella..
See you mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brekky time, still needs a good "moderator"..
Top day all























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Brekky time, still needs a good "moderator"..
> Top day all
> 
> 
> ...


One of them (Max or Sal?) is really upset 'cos only one bowl is served


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

3 amigos and my stirrer kooka..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> One of them (Max or Sal?) is really upset 'cos only one bowl is served


Sal's inhaled hers again!..flat bat....the old boy looked like he enjoyed the scratch Alun..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I don't know why she should be shy,she's beautiful & those eyes!





DaveandStu said:


> Sasha looks like she's about to play hide and seek..check out her position around that stool..8 is right !! Beautiful eyes ..


She woofed "Thanks dog crazies!"

She's funny when its time to get up (0430). She wiggles up against my back, with her neck across mine, and starts pushing me off the bed. Not subtle either. Those pretty eyes hide a bossy gal.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Those pretty eyes hide a bossy gal.


Said many a man. 😆


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I hate bad news... We noticed that Ozzy had problems urinating, and that's why we took him to the vet a couple of days ago. Today we got the results. Old boy Ozzy has bladder cancer. It affected more than half of the bladder and surgery would not help. The vet gives him another 4-6 months of life. We will do our best to make them as beautiful as possible and with a lot of love and cuddles. Greetings to all the puppies and owners. Stay well and give your pups as much love as you can! Love, Ozzy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate bad news... We noticed that Ozzy had problems urinating, and that's why we took him to the vet a couple of days ago. Today we got the results. Old boy Ozzy has bladder cancer. It affected more than half of the bladder and surgery would not help. The vet gives him another 4-6 months of life. We will do our best to make them as beautiful as possible and with a lot of love and cuddles. Greetings to all the puppies and owners. Stay well and give your pups as much love as you can! Love, Ozzy.


Poor pup. Hope he isn't suffering too much. Thankfully he has you to care for and love him.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate bad news... We noticed that Ozzy had problems urinating, and that's why we took him to the vet a couple of days ago. Today we got the results. Old boy Ozzy has bladder cancer. It affected more than half of the bladder and surgery would not help. The vet gives him another 4-6 months of life. We will do our best to make them as beautiful as possible and with a lot of love and cuddles. Greetings to all the puppies and owners. Stay well and give your pups as much love as you can! Love, Ozzy.


He was having such a good time the other day when you were giving him a good scratch and " rough up" Alun.
Thats what I'm going to always see..
You both are on a " hiding to nowhere " big hearts..
I know you'll keep him comfortable and as happy till he needs relief.
He's got all trust in you.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So sorry Ozzie/Noc...time to do a big order of T-bone steak......Kilo sends her love and hugs!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate bad news... We noticed that Ozzy had problems urinating, and that's why we took him to the vet a couple of days ago. Today we got the results. Old boy Ozzy has bladder cancer. It affected more than half of the bladder and surgery would not help. The vet gives him another 4-6 months of life. We will do our best to make them as beautiful as possible and with a lot of love and cuddles. Greetings to all the puppies and owners. Stay well and give your pups as much love as you can! Love, Ozzy.


Can't 'like' that post Alun. We know you'll give old Ozzy the best of care. Good luck old boy x


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

😢 The worse possible news Alun. Give him a big hug a butt rub and a belly rub for me! 

As Dave reminds us, there's a gold collar for you in puppy heaven and Oz will be there, tail wagging when the time is right.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm so sorry to read about Ozzy' cancer, I'll echo ducs' response; lots of hugs, lots of tummy rubs, and even more just holding Ozzy and giving thanks for each day he's with you and the pack.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a shame, Noc. I know you and the rest of his pack will take good care of him till the inevitable day.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

You know Alun,
We all understand you and your gal are on a hiding to nowhere with your orphans you give love too and comfort.

Every grizzled up Dog lover who has read your posts has all faced this you are again facing , but I reckon Ozzie would be amused to know that when one of us post up the good and then sad..

And this goes for all of us, we mist up..so we are all probably a pack too..

I've got your details, like I know duc has..and I'll quote Alan when Nina got mauled
that we could all maybe throw a few bob in to help up, not hand out.

Noted..you have not asked for this.


Would be a bit amusing to have a " kitty" to throw in to for our best mates..

Will be in touch..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I’m in Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15790476
> View attachment 15790477
> View attachment 15790478


Koji looks like he's feeling a little left out in the cold.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> Koji looks like he's feeling a little left out in the cold.


He'll be ok. Most of the time he shuns me to hang out with my wife. 😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I'm in Dave


Rippa Jase,
This is only a private thing so as you and I are mates..I suggest we don't at all let anyone feel obligated or make Alun embarrassed at all.
Charles in all reality did a bloody nice thing and we all look after each other if we can and I must check with Brad if we can put a ribbon on this one.
Anyway..all of us are probably thinking the same way I reckon.
So we will lock Alun in to his updates..and he can wear what he's got and focus on his and his wife's dedication. 
Just a little bit of tucker funding..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15790924
> View attachment 15790925


Why is there a walrus on your couch?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Why is there a walrus on your couch?


Not sure.😁
But he seems friendly...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Not only the best thread on WUS, but also people with biggest hearts and most beautiful family members  Greatings from the field! Nina, Ozzy, Miha and Darian.


----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexterino and the obligatory weekend watch


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

On the lookout for pesky critters.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Before dinner some posing and but scratching


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yogurt you say? Yes please.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15793034
> View attachment 15793035
> View attachment 15793036
> View attachment 15793037
> View attachment 15793038


He must feel like one big electric blanket after being in the rays for a play?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not much beats cold concrete on a hot day!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit like kids really..
Starts with a push then shove and no exercise and it's on!!





































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bit like kids really..
> Starts with a push then shove and no exercise and it's on!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mouth-jousting!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mouth-jousting!


A little more concise than "The dogs are doing that mouth bitey thing" someone posted a few days ago


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mouth-jousting!


You got it Snag,.no blood drawn just a bit of jousting..they are now asleep aga


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Just hoping I drop some food...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

They're not 'hoping', they're attempting canine telekeniesis, 'drop it!, drop IT!, DROP IT!!"


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Early morning visit...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fluffy and clean.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Been a minute but shot a great moment with my two monsters having coffee on this Good Friday 
#RubblesTheWonderMutt!
#MurphyTheWonderDog!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Rainy day and only Ozzy and Nina are awake. Some cuddling and ready to continue with napping.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Rainy day and only Ozzy and Nina are awake. Some cuddling and ready to continue with napping.


A good looking Monster amongst the good looking monsters Alun 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jbsutta said:


> Been a minute but shot a great moment with my two monsters having coffee on this Good Friday
> #RubblesTheWonderMutt!
> #MurphyTheWonderDog!
> View attachment 15802271


I should know mate..but by snout colour and blaze..who is who? 
I need to place them when you post.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A good looking Monster amongst the good looking monsters Alun


Cheap Chinese 'homage' (or copy) whatever you call it. Traded my Newmark 52 for this plus got $50. No one wanted to buy Newmark, so I've accepted this Heimdallr and $50 for doggie fund . Lume pip is missing, but OK, don't care too much. Will try to get one. If not, it's still okay to have it as a beater.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Can't go in the field 'cos it's muddy from yesterday's rain, so we took a round in the streets.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> I should know mate..but by snout colour and blaze..who is who?
> I need to place them when you post.
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


The longer haired pup is Murphy and the short haired one with the aztec collar is his sister Rubbles... Both rescues and have packed beautifully both now about 4. Cheers mate.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jbsutta said:


> The longer haired pup is Murphy and the short haired one with the aztec collar is his sister Rubbles... Both rescues and have packed beautifully both now about 4. Cheers mate.


They look very comfortable with you and each other..thats a great " rescue" 
Mate..top stuff

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

He thinks it's his tea time. He's wrong. An hour and 15 to wait.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> He thinks it's his tea time. He's wrong. An hour and 15 to wait.
> View attachment 15806728


Sounds like you need to get him his own watch.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15806304
> View attachment 15806305
> View attachment 15806306
> View attachment 15806307
> ...


No hijinks between Bruno and the horse?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> No hijinks between Bruno and the horse?


No problems what so ever.
Bruno isn't interested in horses and they don't seem to mind him either.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doggy......










.....and diver


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jasper110 said:


> He thinks it's his tea time. He's wrong. An hour and 15 to wait.
> View attachment 15806728


He looks like our "Hooch"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15806304
> View attachment 15806305
> View attachment 15806306
> View attachment 15806307
> ...


Jasper,.is a good fella mate..sorry mate.. got post [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Doggy......
> 
> View attachment 15807074
> 
> ...


MD..Akita is in her element..great pic mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15808348
> View attachment 15808350
> View attachment 15808352


I'll get you, I'll get you!!! 
Looks cold Snag. We expect that polar wave and snow tommorow. Forecast: temperature will drop from +15-20°C to -1-2°C. Extremely unusual for April here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'll get you, I'll get you!!!
> Looks cold Snag. We expect that polar wave and snow tommorow. Forecast: temperature will drop from +15-20°C to -1-2°C. Extremely unusual for April here.


It's been pretty brutal Alun. "A bit of a blow" as they say up here, and very wintry. Lambing due to start any time now too, hopefully not till this weather has passed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


That face! Gorgeous, and happy 😍


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

weklund said:


> View attachment 15806236
> 
> 
> View attachment 15806239
> ...


Love that first picture, reminds me of our Dexter. We rough house first thing in the morning and I get the same "snarl".

Good stuff!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> He thinks it's his tea time. He's wrong. An hour and 15 to wait.
> View attachment 15806728


Nice pooch and Dsub1


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15808239
> View attachment 15808240


Do we have to sit here all day, or is somebody going to carry us down these stairs??


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15808348
> View attachment 15808350
> View attachment 15808352


Another mild, spring day, then? Not sure if the watch is telling the time or the temperature?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> Do we have to sit here all day, or is somebody going to carry us down these stairs??


Exactly... lazy dogs! At least Roxy likes to fetch her mini tennis balls. Koji is a fat sausage.. hahaha


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Another mild, spring day, then? Not sure if the watch is telling the time or the temperature?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

@Snaggletooth takes clear pics of his dogs doing mach speed... mine are blurry standing still.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Seamaster and chin scratches


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Still too cold for a swim...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just doggies


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just doggies


Looks like Ozzy is giving Nina a comforting paw x


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

They like each other, with one exception: when food is served


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15812153
> View attachment 15812155
> View attachment 15812157
> View attachment 15812159
> View attachment 15812161


Looks like another amazing day on the coast!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15813809
> View attachment 15813810


My son is looking after his girls chihuahua at moment..he is a carer pup and to me looks like your little mate..24 hours ago he played "A" grade with the big dogs and had one pkay / jump on him..broken leg..3K later I've now got the little bloke in a splint with a condom over the splint and dressing so he can cock his leg, jumps up on the couch 3 legged could not care less. 
He is king of the castle..I have to say they have a bloody huge Ticka!! Any way mate..I've never had a small dog but when he jumps up on my knee..all 3 legs plus condom over bandages he just crashes out.
I could nearly put him in my breast pocket and take him to work..but he farts and loves the laugh..bloody character


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> My son is looking after his girls chihuahua at moment..he is a carer pup and to me looks like your little mate..24 hours ago he played "A" grade with the big dogs and had one pkay / jump on him..broken leg..3K later I've now got the little bloke in a splint with a condom over the splint and dressing so he can cock his leg, jumps up on the couch 3 legged could not care less.
> He is king of the castle..I have to say they have a bloody huge Ticka!! Any way mate..I've never had a small dog but when he jumps up on my knee..all 3 legs plus condom over bandages he just crashes out.
> I could nearly put him in my breast pocket and take him to work..but he farts and loves the laugh..bloody character


hahahahahahaaa the ONLY dog to ever bite me,I mean a real bite that I actually had to treat,was a Cheehaha..Little sucker let his big dog buddy draw my attention & defense & got me from behind just above the achilles tendon..Took damn near a week to quit limping hahahahahaha!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> My son is looking after his girls chihuahua at moment..he is a carer pup and to me looks like your little mate..24 hours ago he played "A" grade with the big dogs and had one pkay / jump on him..broken leg..3K later I've now got the little bloke in a splint with a condom over the splint and dressing so he can cock his leg, jumps up on the couch 3 legged could not care less.
> He is king of the castle..I have to say they have a bloody huge Ticka!! Any way mate..I've never had a small dog but when he jumps up on my knee..all 3 legs plus condom over bandages he just crashes out.
> I could nearly put him in my breast pocket and take him to work..but he farts and loves the laugh..bloody character


Dave, I never thought I'd own a chihuahua but now Koji is our 2nd and Roxy is our 3rd. The first was the sweetest, lovable and smart dog I've ever had. The other 2 are very lovable also but kind of like having dumb and dumber. hahaha


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Great pic, Alun as always dogs enjoying the sun plus your farmers crop is springing up well..I notice the little one has still earned the leash!
All the best mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahahaaa the ONLY dog to ever bite me,I mean a real bite that I actually had to treat,was a Cheehaha..Little sucker let his big dog buddy draw my attention & defense & got me from behind just above the achilles tendon..Took damn near a week to quit limping hahahahahaha!


I love that 8!! Belly laugh for me as I remember one night we had a late semi in for pick up..had 2 shepherds then.
Driver gets out in to darkness as starts hollowing bloody murder..call your dogs off! Call your dogs off Dave!!!
He's 20 metres in front of me and I yell out both mine are either side of me!! He goes well something is F.......getting me big time.
Hit the flood lights and it was my old mom's toy poodle. 
Never seen such a big truckie look so depressed every week when he'd call ahead and say bugga the shepherds..make sure that poodle is locked up!!
Bloody hilarious..surrounded by snakes,wild pigs,guard dogs and a poodle put the wind fair up his skirt..razor fast..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Dave, I never thought I'd own a chihuahua but now Koji is our 2nd and Roxy is our 3rd. The first was the sweetest, lovable and smart dog I've ever had. The other 2 are very lovable also but kind of like having dumb and dumber. hahaha


I do get that mate, now my son is ticked off cause I told him he must of pinched one of his brothers condoms to cover splint and bandage...all dogs are bloody great imho..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max..morning ritual..wettest nosed dog I've ever owned.
Or.been owned by..you guys know















Sal's is I'm hiding as she just went through screen door..literally to get our resident " blue tongue lizard"
Who has survived 2 previous generations of mates..now Max and Sal are having a crack..will never happen he's way to wily..


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

And the diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> And the diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody great to see you and your mate Dan!!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm having my work from home coffee and internet perusal on a Friday and I just can't stop laughing at the stories. Thanks mates. You made my day already. Terrific way to start the weekend.

Furry friend pics are really good today as well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunshine & heavy wintry showers today.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Poppy does not seem impressed.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Poppy does not seem impressed.


She looks like she's saying, "Where in *the *hell is my sweater, you dingus?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> She looks like she's saying, "Where in *the *hell is my sweater, you dingus?"


She's forgetting that cheap fur coat she's wearing!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We have a new temporary member of the pack. Ben has been castrated and will recover at our place for a couple of days. Beautiful boy, isn't he?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> She's forgetting that cheap fur coat she's wearing!


I always had the impression it was a garment made from the hay and grass you harvested from the area they run through.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Today's Diver










Today's dog walk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Introduction. I was bit nervous because Ozzy is 45kg and Ben is 39kg. I was alone and worried if they charge each other I want be able to stop and separate them. Thankfully everything went well. Tommorow we will introduce Ben to Nina, Miha and Darian. Medo didn't react to Ben at all, pure old boy. Couldn't take more pics because I was on guard all the time.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Introduction. I was bit nervous because Ozzy is 45kg and Ben is 39kg. I was alone and worried if they charge each other I want be able to stop and separate them. Thankfully everything went well. Tommorow we will introduce Ben to Nina, Miha and Darian. Medo didn't react to Ben at all, pure old boy. Couldn't take more pics because I was on guard all the time.


Could be that in your pack, they all remember being saved by the Angel (Alun or Mrs Alun), so they don't get too aggressive with each other. Or maybe Ben realizes he is a newcomer and is acting accordingly. One way or the other, its shaping up to be a good fit.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben is introduced to the whole pack. Every one accepted him, only grumpy granny Nina grumbles little bit . And ozzy is simply fascinated with Ben. He follows him everywhere, even gave him a kiss on the nose! They occupied me so much that I forgot to put the watch on my wrist! Doesn't matter. Doggies are more important!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben is introduced to the whole pack. Every one accepted him, only grumpy granny Nina grumbles little bit . And ozzy is simply fascinated with Ben. He follows him everywhere, even gave him a kiss on the nose! They occupied me so much that I forgot to put the watch on my wrist! Doesn't matter. Doggies are more important!


2 old fellas chewing the cud..old respecting older.
Calm influence behind the scenes..excellent result Alun


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> 2 old fellas chewing the cud..old respecting older.
> Calm influence behind the scenes..excellent result Alun


Thanks Dave, we try our best.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks Dave, we try our best.


At the end of the day Alun, 
and I'm embarrassed to say..but I've tested the waters with you mate, as you know.
My only conclusion is that you honour your pledge 100%...
Respect mate..huge respect
You walk the walk mate..I'm staying in..definitely I love your new lease on life you give these mad mix of paws and claws..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Ben is a handsome boy, indeed, Noc. He doesn't look like a troublemaker to me. And at Ozzy's age and state of health, I don't see him starting anything, either.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Ben is a handsome boy, indeed, Noc. He doesn't look like a troublemaker to me. And at Ozzy's age and state of health, I don't see him starting anything, either.


He's OK for now. I hope he'll stay like that, and Ozzy is crazy about him. He follows him everywhere, wants to play with him, gives him kisses, he really surprised me. Big baby our Ozzy, pure boy. We'll try to give him best and happiest moments for the rest of his life. And Ben, he can help us with that.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> He's OK for now. I hope he'll stay like that, and Ozzy is crazy about him. He follows him everywhere, wants to play with him, gives him kisses, he really surprised me. Big baby our Ozzy, pure boy. We'll try to give him best and happiest moments for the rest of his life. And Ben, he can help us with that.


Maybe he's the first buddy his own size Ozzy has ever had.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Last night strong winds were blowing debris around on our porch. Dogs thought someone was at the door. 















Relaxing later















And a really nice day today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Disciple418 (Apr 7, 2020)

My doggy ate my diver


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15821669
> View attachment 15821684
> View attachment 15821671


Lurches and one lush..great pics as always Jon..
Nearly time to hit the " mullet" mate. 
Pardon my ignorance but are sharks a issue at all?
I dove under my little " cat" the other day and last time I do that unless I put a electrode in prior..got blase and nearly got gummed  with teeth..taking it out now as Max and Sal love a swim but tidal is crappy compared to open water imho..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Lurches and one lush..great pics as always Jon..
> Nearly time to hit the " mullet" mate.
> Pardon my ignorance but are sharks a issue at all?
> I dove under my little " cat" the other day and last time I do that unless I put a electrode in prior..got blase and nearly got gummed  with teeth..taking it out now as Max and Sal love a swim but tidal is crappy compared to open water imho..
> ...


In my mind, any body of water in Australia has either sharks or crocs! haha 
My wife's cousin is trying to get us to visit her there. I'm not going anywhere near there. Everything is trying to kill you. 🦘🐊🐨🦈🕷🐸😵😱😆


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> In my mind, any body of water in Australia has either sharks or crocs! haha
> My wife's cousin is trying to get us to visit her there. I'm not going anywhere near there. Everything is trying to kill you. 🦘🐊🐨🦈🕷🐸😵😱😆


No way mate, when you land in Oz we will have a bloody rippa of a trip!! I'll get all my mates on board around Aus..you will have a crakka if a trip mate..
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> No way mate, when you land in Oz we will have a bloody rippa of a trip!! I'll get all my mates on board around Aus..you will have a crakka if a trip mate..
> Dave


Thanks Dave! I'll let you know.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Lurches and one lush..great pics as always Jon..
> Nearly time to hit the " mullet" mate.
> Pardon my ignorance but are sharks a issue at all?
> I dove under my little " cat" the other day and last time I do that unless I put a electrode in prior..got blase and nearly got gummed  with teeth..taking it out now as Max and Sal love a swim but tidal is crappy compared to open water imho..
> ...


No sharks, but we do get Orcas. No recorded attacks by wild Orcas on humans, period, but you wouldn't want to be Nº1 on that list! They very occasionally come into the bays where I swim, but I've not been in the water when they have. Part of me would love to be in there with them ?, part of me is happy to watch them from the shore ?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> No sharks, but we do get Orcas. No recorded attacks by wild Orcas on humans, period, but you wouldn't want to be Nº1 on that list! They very occasionally come into the bays where I swim, but I've not been in the water when they have. Part of me would love to be in there with them ?, part of me is happy to watch them from the shore ?


"Swam with the Orcas, sleeps with the fishes." Not an epitaph to be sought.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> "Swam with the Orcas, sleeps with the fishes." Not an epitaph to be sought.


The dream...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A dogs life...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The dream...


Amazing video, I can not help but think they were teaching the little one how to " herd " prey in to where they want whenever without danger to their pup...crazy video mate!!
Great share..
Dave


Snaggletooth said:


> The dream...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Amazing video, I can not help but think they were teaching the little one how to " herd " prey in to where they want whenever without danger to their pup...crazy video mate!!
> Great share..
> Dave


That is EXACTLY what this is.
And from personal experience Orca are TERRIFYING up close & personal like that.FRIGGING TEETH are like 4"-6" long & the sonar blast is like a 10vDC shock...In well over 30,000 hours in the water only 3 or 4 instances truly scared me,one was an Orca pod sonar blasting me off a deep wall in the Monterey Marine Trench,down by Carmel where the 1500m deep trench wall cuts to within 100 yards of a public beach..Imagine a bus coming straight at you doing 20kph with a mouth as big as a small car,blasting sonar straight into your brain & ONLY at the last possible moment veering off,followed by another & another & another..That swimmer has NO idea how close they came to being part of the food chain...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

^Gurthang54 said:


> "Swam with the Orcas, sleeps with the fishes." Not an epitaph to be sought.


Pretty close to the headstone I've had made for my final resting place..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15821669
> View attachment 15821684
> View attachment 15821671


D'awwww, Sprockers.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> That is EXACTLY what this is.
> And from personal experience Orca are TERRIFYING up close & personal like that.FRIGGING TEETH are like 4"-6" long & the sonar blast is like a 10vDC shock...In well over 30,000 hours in the water only 3 or 4 instances truly scared me,one was an Orca pod sonar blasting me off a deep wall in the Monterey Marine Trench,down by Carmel where the 1500m deep trench wall cuts to within 100 yards of a public beach..Imagine a bus coming straight at you doing 20kph with a mouth as big as a small car,blasting sonar straight into your brain & ONLY at the last possible moment veering off,followed by another & another & another..That swimmer has NO idea how close they came to being part of the food chain...


I knew you'd have experienced them Alan.

As a kid I worked on the Tuna and Abalone boats as a novice and never even after decades of on the water..ever been so terrified as seeing a 4m plus great white coming at us because we had taken some big tuna.
We were in a 5 metre dory and I shat..smacked us hard nearly tore the transom off by mouthing our 70hp yammy.. plus when it lunged and missed hitting our drogue I thought we were dead.
If we'd landed in the " mullet " we were toast.
Skipper steamed mother ship to us and kissing that greasy steel deck was the best kiss ever.
I can't imagine how it would feel for you to see that orca coming in for a "look".

Because those Orcas take out great whites!!!

That night I felt bloody lucky to dodge another.

I've got some mates in Tassie,that have been pretty close like you and they said it was so terrifying it was mesmerising and F all you'd be able to do.

They chose whether you were a dinner and plaything or next time you could be..

One up on me or ten mate!!

How's the new Aquastar mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> That is EXACTLY what this is.
> And from personal experience Orca are TERRIFYING up close & personal like that.FRIGGING TEETH are like 4"-6" long & the sonar blast is like a 10vDC shock...In well over 30,000 hours in the water only 3 or 4 instances truly scared me,one was an Orca pod sonar blasting me off a deep wall in the Monterey Marine Trench,down by Carmel where the 1500m deep trench wall cuts to within 100 yards of a public beach..Imagine a bus coming straight at you doing 20kph with a mouth as big as a small car,blasting sonar straight into your brain & ONLY at the last possible moment veering off,followed by another & another & another..That swimmer has NO idea how close they came to being part of the food chain...


I was gonna say it looked like the momma was swimming along right behind the swimmer like she was keeping an eye on one of her calves.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

urbino said:


> D'awwww, Sprockers.


Sprokonator always looks happy!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sprokonator always looks happy!


He does, indeed.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> I knew you'd have experienced them Alan.
> 
> As a kid I worked on the Tuna and Abalone boats as a novice and never even after decades of on the water..ever been so terrified as seeing a 4m plus great white coming at us because we had taken some big tuna.
> We were in a 5 metre dory and I shat..smacked us hard nearly tore the transom off by mouthing our 70hp yammy.. plus when it lunged and missed hitting our drogue I thought we were dead.
> ...


hahahahahaha Dave I've been on too many dives to see a White Pointer but never been lucky..Bulls up close & personal,the Great & Smaller Hammerheads,Lemons,Grey Reefs & a Tiger gave me one of those 3-4 REAL scares in the water but NO Whites...Before I die I WILL dive with a White.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahaha Dave I've been on too many dives to see a White Pointer but never been lucky..Bulls up close & personal,the Great & Smaller Hammerheads,Lemons,Grey Reefs & a Tiger gave me one of those 3-4 REAL scares in the water but NO Whites...Before I die I WILL dive with a White.


Righto mate,
When we meet up before we get to old I'll ring a mate in SA and we go with Whites.

One caveat..I'm staying in the cage..Definitely!!
If my watch strap breaks.im not going after it...nooo way!

Gold mate..it was a little bull that put the wind up me under my pontoon.

Hammerheads on surface just swimming.around saying and " what are you going to do?)

Tigers mate..them and the Bulls are NBK's..

I'm guessing you've had the hair on the back of your neck stand up many times mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

As a recreational diver, the only sharks I've ever spotted were off the Waianae coast in Hawaii (off a ship they sunk to create a reef, called the Mahi). Some of the brochure's talk about "friendly sharks", but still, when you see them, you get a little cold.

Doing some night dives off Diamond Head, I head some whales talking and it was pretty unnerving. They sounded like they were just out of my light range, but in reality, they were likely a mile or two away. 

Not the same as being chased by Orcas, but it was exciting.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I am envious and happy at the same time. Envious, because I would love to see them live (orcas and white sharks), and happy because in our Adriatic sea we don't have them, and I don't have to be afraid while swimming


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> As a recreational diver, the only sharks I've ever spotted were off the Waianae coast in Hawaii (off a ship they sunk to create a reef, called the Mahi). Some of the brochure's talk about "friendly sharks", but still, when you see them, you get a little cold.
> 
> Doing some night dives off Diamond Head, I head some whales talking and it was pretty unnerving. They sounded like they were just out of my light range, but in reality, they were likely a mile or two away.
> 
> Not the same as being chased by Orcas, but it was exciting.


Still cool mate,
8's the.guy for night dives..
I've got a pearler of a trip to add for him after SA..we go up to Normanton in Qld up near Karumba and go prawning at night with the Salt Water crocs...!! Bags not deep end of net, great prawns but can be very expensive price. 
So we will pay cash off the trawlers for a feed.
Even the chairs were bolted down back in the days with " animal bar" ...at the " suave".. bar you had to have thongs on..no other dress rules!
My bet is Alan has been in similar bars..he'll love it.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

OK guys. Ben wasn't enough. So yesterday we got a pocket puppy. Owner moved to Switzerland, and puppy was alone in backyard for a months. Neighbor fed him all the time. And, off course, he ended here now. We think he could be adopted pretty fast as he's small and cute puppy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji and Roxy think Violet is a new pack member. They constantly want to be near her.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc,

Great photos of the pup, he's terrific, though in the last photo he seems very, 'I'm cool here, think I'll stay awhile.'


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noc,
> 
> Great photos of the pup, he's terrific, though in the last photo he seems very, 'I'm cool here, think I'll stay awhile.'


Yeah, he's happy now. We tried to put him with other doggies, but Ozzy and Ben saw him as a toy and chase him around backyard, and Messi (little one) is so small and was really scared, so he will be separate. We brought him in the house to see his behavior inside, 'cos wifey already got two families interested to adopt him.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> OK guys. Ben wasn't enough. So yesterday we got a pocket puppy. Owner moved to Switzerland, and puppy was alone in backyard for a months. Neighbor fed him all the time. And, off course, he ended here now. We think he could be adopted pretty fast as he's small and cute puppy.


Damn he looks happy!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Dog: Harley...and he's got an appointment for a hair cut in 45 minutes...








Oh...and here's the watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yikes guys, who knew we'd need a translator for the Aussie crowd!

As far as I can tell, Dave doesn't like sharks....but I could be wrong!

out here on the Wild West coast of Canada, we get Orca and whales out in the water, that idiots pay to go see - I quote Chief Brody here, and I'd be needing a BIGGER boat!.......then inland we get bear (mostly black) coyote and cougar - the cat kind, but also the human kind! And deer, moose, etc....

got charged by a black bear last year, but it veered off at the last minute - Kilo was leashed, but she was locked in - nothing scares me more when she is quiet and ready, bred to hunt bear and fight, the Akita is a very powerful dog.....she prefers to chase squirrel, deer and coyote, with a recent liking for musk rat.....

but I digress, doggo pic and "not" a diver......stay safe boys, and OUTTA THE WATER!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Yikes guys, who knew we'd need a translator for the Aussie crowd!
> 
> As far as I can tell, Dave doesn't like sharks....but I could be wrong!
> 
> ...


Still a few wild places left..I don't mind bears,you can almost always hear them coming & yotes generally long gone if they smell a human,except for outer city areas where they are targeting small pets & occasionally children.
THOSE BIG cats though,man oh man they are BADDD to the bone predators,quiet as smoke & able to launch fatal attacks from within dense cover & coming farther & farther into urban areas looking for food,no thanks..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Still a few wild places left..I don't mind bears,you can almost always hear them coming & yotes generally long gone if they smell a human,except for outer city areas where they are targeting small pets & occasionally children.
> THOSE BIG cats though,man oh man they are BADDD to the bone predators,quiet as smoke & able to launch fatal attacks from within dense cover & coming farther & farther into urban areas looking for food,no thanks..


we had a cougar in a dense wooded area in town, about 2 years ago.....Kilo would NOT go in the woods!

I learnt a long time ago to pay very close attention to my pups body language, and if she doesn't want to go down a trail, well crap guys, we don't go down that trail!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Dog: Harley...and he's got an appointment for a hair cut in 45 minutes...
> View attachment 15823858
> 
> Oh...and here's the watch.
> View attachment 15823860


And after the hair cut...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sugman said:


> And after the hair cut...
> View attachment 15824896


Hahahahahaha,looks highly respectable now!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sugman said:


> And after the hair cut...
> View attachment 15824896


"Dad, I can see!"

Handsome fella!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hahahahahaha,looks highly respectable now!


I was going to say "debonaire".


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Waiting for me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> we had a cougar in a dense wooded area in town, about 2 years ago.....Kilo would NOT go in the woods!
> 
> I learnt a long time ago to pay very close attention to my pups body language, and if she doesn't want to go down a trail, well crap guys, we don't go down that trail!


I reckon that's the best advice MD!! If Kilo isn't keen then you are both spot on.

I don't mind the odd " Noah's Ark" however I always consider that I'm on their food chain.

Like those big cats..missile launchers in their own turf.

I've often wondered if you carry anything with you apart from ".Kilo".on your walks but don't want that forbidden bit added to forum.

In the old days surfing at dusk, you could always tell when a shark present,.cause all your mates got to shore and were waving you in after being deemed sacrificial.

These 2 have the " Tom tits".for being left behind last night..

All the best guys
All the pics of the dogs are rippers!

Love the haircuts !!, whose the new puppy( cute baby)confusing the little guard dogs..and Alun once again you both to the rescue..


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Oops... sorry. Images removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

He wasn't to excited about the photo op...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon that's the best advice MD!! If Kilo isn't keen then you are both spot on.
> 
> I don't mind the odd " Noah's Ark" however I always consider that I'm on their food chain.
> 
> ...


Always have a benchmade on me, not a big one (certainly by Croc Dundee standards!) but big enough to leave a scratch!

Basic rule for me - you take on my girl, you take on me!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Always have a benchmade on me, not a big one (certainly by Croc Dundee standards!) but big enough to leave a scratch!
> 
> Basic rule for me - you take on my girl, you take on me!


A-ha!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> A-ha!
> View attachment 15826348


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> A-ha!
> View attachment 15826348


Clever!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Dogs were upstairs, here's the cat.
For what it's worth, he has a dog name (Pongo) and generally acts like a dog when he's not standing on my desk being a cat.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Always have a benchmade on me, not a big one (certainly by Croc Dundee standards!) but big enough to leave a scratch!
> 
> Basic rule for me - you take on my girl, you take on me!


Thats interesting as I and my sons all carry a benchmade triage model. With other things. The roller lock is phenomenal..
I've got to see a Akita or better " Kilo" one day..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

masqueman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Righto mate, great to have you here but all members are dog police on forum...so more of your beautiful dog mate and a blurry pic of the Omie is fine.
All the best mate 
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dogs were upstairs, here's the cat.
> For what it's worth, he has a dog name (Pongo) and generally acts like a dog when he's not standing on my desk being a cat.
> View attachment 15827233


G'day mate,
We have here cats that think they are dogs( @Spunwell) .but he posts Dexter..we have dogs that are smaller than some cats..(@ Diesels)
Dogs that hit mach3( (@ Snaggletooth)
So..crappy pic of your watch beautiful/ funny pic of your dog and his/ her name
And welcome..
Cats and divers go to Johnny's thread..
All the best and look forward to seeing your dog upstairs..
All the best Dave
( the motto here is less diver more dog) @urbino plus @NocturnalWatch for quotes)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

masqueman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a perfectly lovely place to live.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> We have here cats that think they are dogs( @Spunwell) .but he posts Dexter..we have dogs that are smaller than some cats..(@ Diesels)
> Dogs that hit mach3( (@ Snaggletooth)
> So..crappy pic of your watch beautiful/ funny pic of your dog and his/ her name
> ...


to be completely honest, I could careless about the watch entirely, and just post up a pup pic!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


>


That face! Beautiful 😍


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I like Ms. Kilos' LED collar, I'll wager it can blink and 'chase'.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> We have here cats that think they are dogs( @Spunwell) .but he posts Dexter..we have dogs that are smaller than some cats..(@ Diesels)
> Dogs that hit mach3( (@ Snaggletooth)
> So..crappy pic of your watch beautiful/ funny pic of your dog and his/ her name
> ...


Ok dog po-po, here's pooch 1 of 2, the burglar (miniature black poodle) was luckily still asleep.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Properly focused pic first, Ben chewing my hand, Nina, Ozzy, rest of the gang is napping.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Harley got the limelight the other day...today it's Mia's turn (although Harley is trying photobomb). She has yet to figure out her ear's not a toy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15827978
> View attachment 15827979


There's nothing better than water dogs at the beach. Happy pups!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I like Ms. Kilos' LED collar, I'll wager it can blink and 'chase'.


Thanks.....

it has 3 settings:

1) static
2) chase/flash

and

3) give Dad blinding headache and almost an epileptic fit cos it flashes so fast


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's my pal Ozzy. Or Assie, which ever one you like. He answers to both.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben's first walk with me. Took it solo cos I wasn't sure how he will behave. First 10min were little bit of struggle, but after that he behave really nice. Well, he ripped my pocket, but otherwise he was OK.
BTW, I realized that he was chewing my hand while I wore my Heimdallr Monster. He may have been trained to smell fake products


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ok dog po-po, here's pooch 1 of 2, the burglar (miniature black poodle) was luckily still asleep.
> View attachment 15827774
> 
> View attachment 15827777


He looks like a top pup mate.
Welcome to our friendly pack..look forward to seeing the " burglar" in fine form.
Dave


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks like a top pup mate.
> Welcome to our friendly pack..look forward to seeing the " burglar" in fine form.
> Dave


Thank you sir!
Ask and ye shall receive.
Behold the burglar (Ripple)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15827978
> View attachment 15827979


Sprockers is a movie star! That beast has to have some Aussie in her blood.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Powerman said:


> Here's my pal Ozzy. Or Assie, which ever one you like. He answers to both.
> View attachment 15828249
> 
> View attachment 15828250


He's a character mate..got some aussie blood in his breed!!
Got the bluey blaze and tan brow's...👍👍
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thank you sir!
> Ask and ye shall receive.
> Behold the burglar (Ripple)
> View attachment 15828664
> ...


Go Ripple!! ...nice looking pup mate..
Dave


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> He's a character mate..got some aussie blood in his breed!!
> Got the bluey blaze and tan brow's...👍👍
> Dave


He's my first Cattle dog. He is a charater. I just got my reminder the best dog in the world ever left me tomorrow 3 years ago. Left a huge hole...










Ozzy does his best though to keep me happy. Hes really good at it.

I used to live in your corner of the world when I was a kid. Fond memories. I would love to make it back.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Woops


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Powerman said:


> Here's my pal Ozzy. Or Assie, which ever one you like. He answers to both.
> View attachment 15828249
> 
> View attachment 15828250


Now there's a smart looking pup!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Powerman said:


> He's my first Cattle dog. He is a charater. I just got my reminder the best dog in the world ever left me tomorrow 3 years ago. Left a huge hole...
> 
> View attachment 15828896
> 
> ...


Your old mate gone upstairs looks a bloody well loved companion. 
Give it to Oz mate, he'll pay it back 100 fold.

My neck of the woods?
Going to be a pm there for sure mate!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Sprockers is a movie star! That beast has to have some Aussie in her blood.


Yet to see Snag hit the mullet as well as our Sprocket..
Might give him a slightly higher voice for a few minutes..
Time to do the length of the spit Snag.
Dave 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Good night...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yet to see Snag hit the mullet as well as our Sprocket..
> Might give him a slightly higher voice for a few minutes..
> Time to do the length of the spit Snag.
> Dave
> ...


I'm on the cusp Dave, the briny's a fresh 6.7ºC (44ºF) today, but the sun's out which is a great motivator.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm on the cusp Dave, the briny's a fresh 6.7ºC (44ºF) today, but the sun's out which is a great motivator.


Snag..I'm not going to lecture you but so many of us old salt dog lovers need you back in the mullet..I promise on my next dive I'll get my sons to take pjcs of the ultimate bouancy vest..I'm on a excavators top roller .
One breathe one release ( bugger the 100 moggies a day,
If I'm going for my last descent...I'm in the cage with Alan screaming at me enough laps!!! Open the damn door..
BTW 8..I will open it mate.

Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Snag..I'm not going to lecture you but so many of us old salt dog lovers need you back in the mullet..I promise on my next dive I'll get my sons to take pjcs of the ultimate bouancy vest..I'm on a excavators top roller .
> One breathe one release ( bugger the 100 moggies a day,
> If I'm going for my last descent...I'm in the cage with Alan screaming at me enough laps!!! Open the damn door..
> BTW 8..I will open it mate.
> ...


I get the general gist Dave, but sometimes it's like your speaking in tongues mate! Mebee I need to learn/improve my 'Stralian ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I always love hearing what's happening down in Oz. Even if I probably don't get half of the context


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I always love hearing what's happening down in Oz. Even if I probably don't get half of the context


you get half? Wow.....I read Dave's posts and sometimes wonder what the....?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a diver today.....but Kilo girl.....was looking for that darn musk rat again this morning, no luck yet!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> you get half? Wow.....I read Dave's posts and sometimes wonder what the....?


It's not just me then?! Glad about that ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not a diver today.....but Kilo girl.....was looking for that darn musk rat again this morning, no luck yet!
> 
> View attachment 15830063
> View attachment 15830064
> ...


Beautiful - and looking very alert 🧐


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful - and looking very alert 🧐


The nose knows!

Either the musk rat was just beyond the tree line, or someone had hidden a cookie back there!....could be either🐕


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Little bit of Ben. And Ozzy. And Nina in background.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> you get half? Wow.....I read Dave's posts and sometimes wonder what the....?


Well...I was trying to be generous ...

It depends and varies. Sometimes it's only about 10%, then I try my best to interpret the rest. What my success rate is...

Dave should almost set us an Aussie translation challenge. No google allowed and see who can get closest.

Dave, I know you have a great sense of humour and humility so I hope you take all this in good intent. 
Love your contributions and I would not want a thing to change.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Dave, I know you have a great sense of humour and humility so I hope you take all this in good intent.
> Love your contributions and I would not want a thing to change.


Seconded 👍🏻


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Seconded 👍🏻


....always 100% tongue-in-cheek!

I am far to old to take myself even marginally seriously these days!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ollie taking an afternoon snooze


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

And to you guys English is your native language. How do you think it is for me? Sometimes even Google translator isn't enough. English is second or third language for me (with Croatian and German). My wife is English teacher, and even she has issues with Aussie slang. But I like Dave's posts very much. Just continue posting funny comments mate!
Edit: doggies of course too


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Well...I was trying to be generous ...
> 
> It depends and varies. Sometimes it's only about 10%, then I try my best to interpret the rest. What my success rate is...
> 
> ...


Bewdy Boaty!! 
It's all sweet mate, I love the friendly banter we all share with our love for Dogs/ Animals.

I have a question for MD..
What tree crop is planted that kilo is walking alongside with those beautiful snow capped mountains in background?

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

@DaveandStu see Dave... I'm not paranoid. hahaha








Drone View of Shark Stalking Crocodile - Videos from The Weather Channel


Who would win in a fight, a shark or a crocodile? - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Wanting to fetch her ball.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> @DaveandStu see Dave... I'm not paranoid. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great footage mate,
If that other shark hanging in between the rocks came in for a blue..it would work like this whoever bites biggest chunk first..if the bullshark takes a chunk there will be 20 Noah's arks there in 30 seconds. 
Croc bites and rolls..he pings off as other sharks eat wounded one.
Thats what I've personally seen but the croc was 4 metres and not going to take any **** from any shark..death rolled the begees out of him.
Just remember a croc has bugger all up bite pressure but his down bite is amazingly strong and full of nice infectious crap.

Great post..a lot of our dogs up north went missing..a lot
Dave🇦🇺✊🐟


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Bewdy Boaty!!
> It's all sweet mate, I love the friendly banter we all share with our love for Dogs/ Animals.
> 
> I have a question for MD..
> ...


welllllll.......

the trees form a border between a **** on the Fraser River, and a blueberry farm.....my wife would know the species, sadly to me it's a "tree"....

The mountains are the coast range, with Golden Ears Provincial Park nestled in there......

.....with this the view from my bedroom window.....










Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics were 2 hours north of us, a little to the left (as the crow flies!), and it is truly a breathtakingly beautiful place to live!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> welllllll.......
> 
> the trees form a border between a **** on the Fraser River, and a blueberry farm.....my wife would know the species, sadly to me it's a "tree"....
> 
> ...


Ha MD!!
The peaks look amazing mate..( I'll get you to ask your wife if they are low bush rabbit eyes..or Highbush bigger berries)
Looks like they take freezing..

I reckons it's 37 c in the shade here and Max is smelling Kooka!
See you mate









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Bewdy Boaty!!
> It's all sweet mate, I love the friendly banter we all share with our love for Dogs/ Animals.
> 
> I have a question for MD..
> ...


ughhhh never mind.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ummmm yeah let's pretend these orphan white baby turkeys are dogs ...

Meet Thanksgiving & Christmas 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmm yeah let's pretend these orphan white baby turkeys are dogs ...
> 
> Meet Thanksgiving & Christmas
> 
> ...


I'm pretty bloody stuffed cause I take pics of my dogs and their tormentors kookaburras...I am pretty familiar with most bang sticks.
So do you reckon Tat's we put a collar on the young Turks and see how they roll till " thanksgiving "...also I'd like to say when I had sheds there would be 1.6 million birds under Royal Society of Prevention of cruelty to Animals .. then they went to the " works"..and get this our guard dogs were Geese!!
Old Bonnie and Clyde put the wind up me every time..
I can't change the thread our mate started..
But maybe we start a Sub Thread...
" Divers and Dinner"
All the best in jest mate
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ughhhh never mind.


Okay Alan, 
I've contacted my mates in SA..when we are able to I'm taking you Snook fishing for some " elbow slappers"
Then we call the Abalone guys and tuna fellas and hit up a " great white" experience. 
duc" Charles" your in on this as well.
Done and dusted..trip to remember..big time.
Dave


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Okay Alan,
> I've contacted my mates in SA..when we are able to I'm taking you Snook fishing for some " elbow slappers"
> Then we call the Abalone guys and tuna fellas and hit up a " great white" experience.
> duc" Charles" your in on this as well.
> ...


hahahahahahaa brother I'm in..I grew up chasing every fresh & salt water game fish known to man,dove the kelp beds off N.Cali back when the bolonies(slang for abalone)were as big as frisbees all day long...I figure a trip like that would be a fitting lid on the bucket that was my life hahahahaa...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmm yeah let's pretend these orphan white baby turkeys are dogs ...
> 
> Meet Thanksgiving & Christmas
> 
> ...


yea I'll take those off your hands after they gain about 10 lbs.hahahahahahaa...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My girls do not appreciate the direction this thread has taken recently!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe says "are you feeding me or what?"








An exercise in extremes. One is 70lbs, the other is 7, one black one white, they are however both dudes.







You know the drill


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Yesterday was hopefully our last walk in the snow this spring, although Skippy wouldn't mind if we got more.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Having a laugh at my expense, again.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

^^Love the pic of the DSub (and the happy dog). That dial is brilliant in natural light.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

O . said:


> Yesterday was hopefully our last walk in the snow this spring, although Skippy wouldn't mind if we got more.
> View attachment 15831870


Wow that snow knocks the spring right outta my spring drive!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

O . said:


> ^^Love the pic of the DSub (and the happy dog). That dial is brilliant in natural light.


I STILL contend that the Damasko DSub has ONE of,IF NOT THE finest bezel to EVER grace a dive watch,like a finely tuned 1911 trigger!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha MD!!
> The peaks look amazing mate..( I'll get you to ask your wife if they are low bush rabbit eyes..or Highbush bigger berries)
> Looks like they take freezing..
> 
> ...


Mrs Maddog says the trees are spruce and the other shorter stuff are dog roses....

who knew!

....and it was 25c here yesterday, so spring is officially here.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jasper110 said:


> Having a laugh at my expense, again.
> 
> View attachment 15831871
> View attachment 15831872
> ...


Happy Dog!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just a modest SKX007 from my buddy Duc, and doggies after walk. Ben has a fetish on my hand  Sorry for dirty clothes, can't avoid that with them.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just a modest SKX007 from my buddy Duc, and doggies after walk. Ben has a fetish on my hand  Sorry for dirty clothes, can't avoid that with them.


How old is Ben? Maybe he's still got some puppy chewiness in him?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> How old is Ben? Maybe he's still got some puppy chewiness in him?


We don't know exactly, but he's definitely young. Yesterday he put Messi's whole head in his mouth! Didn't bite him, but little one was terrified, started to bark and growl, then Ben reacted bit aggressively. Luckily I was there to stop them both. Today they were good, and spent lots of time together playing.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> My girls do not appreciate the direction this thread has taken recently!
> View attachment 15831663


Lmao , I almost always have our free range chicks in the background attempting to ruin the purity of Dogs & Divers ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> My girls do not appreciate the direction this thread has taken recently!
> View attachment 15831663


Personally, I say the chicken brain can hold only a single thought, and that thought is at all times murder. If a chicken could knock you down and eat you, it would. It's us or them.

This kid disagrees (until he realizes that's exactly what his "friend" is trying to do!):


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

urbino said:


> Personally, I say the chicken brain can hold only a single thought, and that thought is at all times murder. If a chicken could knock you down and eat you, it would. It's us or them.
> 
> This kid disagrees (until he realizes that's exactly what his "friend" is trying to do!):


Do you think the Turkeys are in on it?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Personally, I say the chicken brain can hold only a single thought, and that thought is at all times murder. If a chicken could knock you down and eat you, it would. It's us or them.
> 
> This kid disagrees (until he realizes that's exactly what his "friend" is trying to do!):


This covers Snag and Tats off except I reckon the chicken still loses in end..
.
Kookas only want worms and mice and geckos and and


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Bathing in the afternoon sun.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Personally, I say the chicken brain can hold only a single thought, and that thought is at all times murder. If a chicken could knock you down and eat you, it would. It's us or them.
> 
> This kid disagrees (until he realizes that's exactly what his "friend" is trying to do!):


Truth. Shortly after my previous picture was taken Fergie, the feistiest of our girls, started trying to eat my toes. I was barefoot, but even Dave's double-pluggas/Aussie work boots would've offered no defence!

She wants in, and she's remorseless, like an avian Terminator ?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Do you think the Turkeys are in on it?


Turkeys are malevolent, but less devious and maniacal than the chicken. The chicken is basically a psychopath. The turkey is just ill-tempered.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Truth. Shortly after my previous picture was taken Fergie, the feistiest of our girls, started trying to eat my toes. I was barefoot, but even Dave's double-pluggas/Aussie work boots would've offered no defence!
> 
> She wants in, and she's remorseless, like an avian Terminator ?
> View attachment 15833099


That picture should be the poster for a horror movie.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Truth. Shortly after my previous picture was taken Fergie, the feistiest of our girls, started trying to eat my toes. I was barefoot, but even Dave's double-pluggas/Aussie work boots would've offered no defence!
> 
> She wants in, and she's remorseless, like an avian Terminator ?
> View attachment 15833099


So funny Snag!!
Okay we are going to upgrade you to Croc's...I mean you need your toes mate?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back to our usual programming;


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Not a diver today. When this one was pup she was "hand shy" so I would hold a raw hide treat for her to chew on and I'd pet her while she had the treat so she would learn that hands and pets are good. Six years later and she still expects me to hold her soggy raw hide chews for her.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk with Miss kilo....
Coast mountains
















blueberry fields.....









...and that's Mount Baker, just across the (still closed) US border, in Washington State....
















then back home for a delicious sardine and kibble breakfast, and some cookie mooching.....oh, and a watch!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice warm day here. Perfect for throwing the tennis ball for the dogs.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15834999
> View attachment 15835003
> View attachment 15835004
> View attachment 15835001


3 pics that depict a happy dog.. Stella mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's the Dog










and this is the Diver


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Having a laugh at my expense, again.
> 
> View attachment 15831871
> View attachment 15831872
> ...


I love it when ears get airborne in the wind. Handsome Chap.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years (14y old), survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years, survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


So sad Alun. You did your best for him mate. RIP Medo, run free fella xxx

No pics from me today now. Thinking of you Alun.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

RIP Medo. You brought many smiles to many people and we're going to miss you like you were our own.

Sad that you and your wife had to go through another event like this Alun. Hang in there as we know time has a way of making it hurt a little less.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Having lost a furry family member in very similar circumstances (extended seizure and induced coma), I feel for you, and know just how hard it is to go through what you are going through. It is never easy, but you did everything you could, and you gave him the best life possible. He was a lucky dog. RIP


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

My deepest condolences to you, your family and your pack. Medo will be missed greatly. You sir are a saint among us dog-lovers.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't stop the grief of loss as you and all of us know.
Try to recall the fond memories not this last page mate.
Your friend Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years (14y old), survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


Incredibly sad news, Noc. I'm sorry for your grief, and happy that you and Medo had each other for as long as you did.

Peace.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear you’re going through this Alun, I know how it feels. My sincere condolences and as Dave said think about the good times you had with Mido.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

This was at an Surf Event "Life Rolls On" for Spinal cord injuries . I was on Team Pink and this was our Dog Mascot of the day "Surf Dog Ricochet" . Sporting Scurfa Diver 1 on a Erika Strap.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years (14y old), survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


Sorry for your loss. You did all you could do. Medo was fortunate to have you caring for him and I'm sure he brought joy to you. Just try to think of the good times.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years (14y old), survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Does my favorite coaster count?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> Does my favorite coaster count?
> 
> View attachment 15838883
> 
> ...


Anything dog related is good!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years (14y old), survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


Three years ago this month, the sweetes girl ever, and my best friend ever were both lost... Unrelated. Took them to the vet on Thursday, they were gone Tuesday. Absolutely devastated. Soul crushing. But it does get better.... I came to post...

My crazy little guy...









And little Bella... I think my wife loves her more than me...










They leave big holes. It gets better... It does.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody big day for these 2...they started work early and completely hydrated , but so tired..
Reminds me of when you used to " tucka" your kids out and crash.
Hope everyone is going as good as they can!!
Dave

Alun, when you are able too please post up a walk mate..
When you can mate
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The northern pack says "Hi!" Noc'. Looking forward to your pics again when you feel able. Take care of you & yours Droog ??


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Here you go guys


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Here you go guys


Excellent stuff Alun 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Just for you Dave; back in the briny, or mullet as you call it, for the first time this year. 7ºC (44.6ºF).


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just for you Dave; back in the briny, or mullet as you call it, for the first time this year. 7ºC (44.6ºF).
> View attachment 15841165


Bloody hell mate, you got me
hands down there..no way I could hit that temp now..maybe up to my knees!!
Top stuff


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just for you Dave; back in the briny, or mullet as you call it, for the first time this year. 7ºC (44.6ºF).
> View attachment 15841165


Damn that's cold, don't know how you do it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Damn that's cold, don't know how you do it.


No sense, no feeling ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Turkeys are malevolent, but less devious and maniacal than the chicken. The chicken is basically a psychopath. The turkey is just ill-tempered.


It's funny cause your standard run of yard chicken is actually a crazy ass cannibalistic widdled down Raptor basically. Pheasants which are basically a Chinese chicken are even more blood thirsty then the standard chickens enough that you can only run red colored heat lamps otherwise If a single bird sees blood colored speck the others will peck it to death. Thank god chickens are the size they are basically. Any bigger and we would be natural combatants lol
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news, but I still have to share our grief with you. Yesterday was a difficult day for us, and today is very sad day. Our old boy Medo left us forever. Yesterday we fought together with the vet for his life, but unfortunately Medo lost this last battle. He had a severe epileptic seizure at 11.30am yesterday. When even after 10min it did not stop, we hurried to the vet. Medo received several injections, an infusion, but even after 2.5 hours of fighting, the seizure did not stop. Vet decided not to put him to sleep, but to put him in an induced coma and thus try to stop the seizures. Unfortunately Medo did not wake up again. He died this morning. Our only consolation is that he did not suffer for days, and that he died in his sleep, feeling no pain. He was with us for five years (14y old), survived a heartworm, but he lost the battle with the cancer. We will miss him greatly. You will forgive me for taking some time to recover from the loss, and for not posting for some time. RIP Medo, we love you and we will never forget you. Your Mom and Dad.


Liking the dog & the love he shared with you and clearly you shared with him. Too short of life spans ; It's the ultimate downside of sharing years of our lives with these amazing love bugs. May he be chasing things and endless chew toys wherever he headed. My condolences.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika , even when she isn't moving she's still somehow moving according to the phone camera ....


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Funny how they look sad and the door on the side is open..in case I need backup.
In the shed...
All the best guys..beautiful dogs posted up fellas
Dave






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk
No idea..re those pics..sorry guys


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dressing it up with a SARB today mufuggas.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dressing it up with a SARB today mufuggas.
> View attachment 15842361


You got your old mate tagging along..part of the pack now?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> You got your old mate tagging along..part of the pack now?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


He doesn't meet us every day, but often enough. 'Lad' is his name. Nice natured bugger.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Funny how they look sad and the door on the side is open..in case I need backup.
> In the shed...
> All the best guys..beautiful dogs posted up fellas
> Dave
> ...


hahahahahahahaaaa...You can see the "what did we do"thoughts from here!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Funny how they look sad and the door on the side is open..in case I need backup.
> In the shed...
> All the best guys..beautiful dogs posted up fellas
> Dave
> ...


Don't know what happened to your first two pics Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Don't know what happened to your first two pics Dave.
> View attachment 15842891
> View attachment 15842896


I stuffed it up some how Snag, he looks a good " Lad"
mate..
Max and Sal..breakfast..
Sal turns her bowl in to a Frisbee...Max sends out the Sonar..don't even think about it..






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Group napping. No diver today. Pilot need some wrist time too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Group napping. No diver today. Pilot need some wrist time too.


Good to see you all catching a few rays Alun.
Good stuff mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CurtisJN (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Group napping. No diver today. Pilot need some wrist time too.


So are the old pups showing their experience by choosing the spots that stay sunny, or did the new pups just get to the shady spot first?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Two silver beauties.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> So are the old pups showing their experience by choosing the spots that stay sunny, or did the new pups just get to the shady spot first?


Old pups chose first


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

From last night and at only 100 meters dont think the old protrek counts but ....






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The pups recently upgraded their collars.

Azloe went with a sporty jaws inspired model.









Ripple did some soul searching and arrived at the following.









Obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a good one guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody Hell Ben its been ages since we have seen Daisy!!...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep. Haven’t been to active lately. Still watching you guys though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Active chasing the nippers!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yep. Haven't been to active lately. Still watching you guys though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like the last time we saw her, you two were on a trip somewhere, seeing the city.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds about right. She gets plenty of walks. Just not as many pub outings these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The pups recently upgraded their collars.
> 
> Azloe went with a sporty jaws inspired model.
> View attachment 15847649
> ...


Ripple wins the internet! Who made them ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15848042


Yes mate..those pics were really gold..
Top stuff
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ripple wins the internet! Who made them ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ha ha, thanks, Ripple owns it!
A lady here in Maryland makes them. Here's a link. 
https://www.beltwaymerch.com/product-page/i-m-an-*******-dog-collar


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15848042


With jealousy as my vice, this just looks like dog and human heaven!

What a great way to live my friend.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> With jealousy as my vice, this just looks like dog and human heaven!
> 
> What a great way to live my friend.


Island life doesn't suit everyone WDD, but yours truly is as happy as a pig in muck ??


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Island life doesn't suit everyone WDD, but yours truly is as happy as a pig in muck ??


Should've said, the hounds seem pretty happy with their lot too!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag,

Whale in the 1st photo?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Snag,
> 
> Whale in the 1st photo?


Peerie boat checking creels.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15848042


Middle right pic made me think of this. 🤪


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max loves avocado season,
Ute ride after ute ride..its a dogs life..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 15849904
> 
> 
> Max loves avocado season,
> Ute ride after ute ride..its a dogs life..


Dave they look good enough to eat! 🥑


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 15849904
> 
> 
> Max loves avocado season,
> Ute ride after ute ride..its a dogs life..


What's your rig ? Land cruiser or ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji will sleep anywhere.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 15849904
> 
> 
> Max loves avocado season,
> Ute ride after ute ride..its a dogs life..


Where is Sal Dave, wondering around?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> What's your rig ? Land cruiser or ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes mate one of my cruisers,
This one is my only caged one for dogs to be in shade and safe when we do night work..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Where is Sal Dave, wondering around?


Hey Alun,
She got " taken on" the other night and got flung around when tusk caught her collar. 
So end result only real injury was a severely pulled hammy.
I'm drugging her up and keeping her quiet( she's driving us all crazy wanting to get back out there)
I just need to rest her for a week I reckon..
Weird one but better than stitching her up..
You keeping busy??
Bet you are mate!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Alun,
> She got " taken on" the other night and got flung around when tusk caught her collar.
> So end result only real injury was a severely pulled hammy.
> I'm drugging her up and keeping her quiet( she's driving us all crazy wanting to get back out there)
> ...


Glad to hear it's nothing serious. Fingers crossed for lady Sal to get back out ASAP.
Yeah, I'm quite busy. Wife also started with big spring cleaning, so you know how it looks like 
Ben's treatment should start this week. I'm not sure if I've posted yet, but he's got heartworm(s). Always something with our rescued doggies. He's 5th puppy with heartworm(s) that we got (Nina, Medo, Rezo and Darian had it and get over it). We hope he'll be OK too after treatment. He's young (~1,5y) and should get over it easier than Nina and other seniors.
Take care mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Glad to hear it's nothing serious. Fingers crossed for lady Sal to get back out ASAP.
> Yeah, I'm quite busy. Wife also started with big spring cleaning, so you know how it looks like
> Ben's treatment should start this week. I'm not sure if I've posted yet, but he's got heartworm(s). Always something with our rescued doggies. He's 5th puppy with heartworm(s) that we got (Nina, Medo, Rezo and Darian had it and get over it). We hope he'll be OK too after treatment. He's young (~1,5y) and should get over it easier than Nina and other seniors.
> Take care mate!


Thanks Alan,
Yes Sal's dodged a bullet..( literally) fortunately she's a really bright pup in life and not
seeking sympathy by " bunging" it on.
So she will stay and guard for a while at home..so Max gets the window seat in the back!!
I believe he's living it.
Yes heartworm took one of my old dogs 40 plus years ago and I've not ignored it since.
You'll get him through it mate..spring cleaning by your gal 🤔
Make sure you stay put mate!!
All the best in jest..


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc, here's hoping for Bens' speedy recovery. 

D&S, glad to learn your girl avoided serious injury, heal up quick Sal!


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave Dave...more of your beautiful dog please and his/her name? fuzzy watches and great pooch pics mate!!
Welcome
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noc, here's hoping for Bens' speedy recovery.
> 
> D&S, glad to learn your girl avoided serious injury, heal up quick Sal!


Thanks mate, when i heard the bark and saw her go rolling i thought it was going to be heaps worse.
Shes already going up the stairs a lot more free moving now..
Giving her a break from the nights now as my wife has made it crystal clear that im the one who gets rolled not SALS


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More doggo less Duro in future mate ??


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate, when i heard the bark and saw her go rolling i thought it was going to be heaps worse.
> Shes already going up the stairs a lot more free moving now..
> Giving her a break from the nights now as my wife has made it crystal clear that im the one who gets rolled not SALS


Sorry Dave, I'm still unsure what happened to Sal. Was it a boar? Anyways, hope she heals up fast.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sprocket appears to like mugging it up for the camera, the hounds are far too dignified for such antics.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Sprocket appears to like mugging it up for the camera, the hounds are far too dignified for such antics.


Ya think? 🤔


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dignified.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Sorry Dave, I'm still unsure what happened to Sal. Was it a boar? Anyways, hope she heals up fast.


Thanks mate,
Yes it was a wild feral pig that hooked her up.
I don't let them engage just push them to where Mr Steyr Scout on street number 308 stops them destroying the trees( all avocados)..they rub and wallow in the roots and ringbark the trees.
Sal's just got too excited and ended up in the middle of 2 separate runs of them.
I had yelled out for her to "come" she didn't turn quick enough so got steamrolled but not gored fortunately. 
Hooked her collar and swung her around like a rag doll.
Then it trotted back to get her, but I got to him first over the top of Sal.
Thats the part I should not of told Viv..cause now I'm in the doghouse myself!!
Shell drop it in 6 months or so😉


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate,
> Yes it was a wild feral pig that hooked her up.
> I don't let them engage just push them to where Mr Steyr Scout on street number 308 stops them destroying the trees( all avocados)..they rub and wallow in the roots and ringbark the trees.
> Sal's just got too excited and ended up in the middle of 2 separate runs of them.
> ...


Wow! Glad it wasn't worse. They can do some serious damage with their tusks. They are a nuisance around here too.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dave, 

Just WOW, Sal's one very lucky dog. Thankfully Maine doesn't have a wild pig population. We have black bears but bear attacks are very rare. Biggest danger in the Maine woods are the ticks.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate,
> Yes it was a wild feral pig that hooked her up.
> I don't let them engage just push them to where Mr Steyr Scout on street number 308 stops them destroying the trees( all avocados)..they rub and wallow in the roots and ringbark the trees.
> Sal's just got too excited and ended up in the middle of 2 separate runs of them.
> ...


hahahahaha,Dave I doubt many here know Mr.Styer..I had the pleasure MANY years ago to be trained by his father Mr.Jeff Cooper.His "son"is a wonderful companion,though a touch slow IMO hahahaha...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahaha,Dave I doubt many here know Mr.Styer..I had the pleasure MANY years ago to be trained by his father Mr.Jeff Cooper.His "son"is a wonderful companion,though a touch slow IMO hahahaha...


My guess is you buoys have been playing with your pea shooters 🤔 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Looks Caribbean, feels Baltic 😎


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15854139
> 
> Looks Caribbean, feels Baltic 😎


The lurchers are cool but the Sprokanator is a dog after my own heart.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The lurchers are cool but the Sprokanator is a dog after my own heart.


He's The Buoy for sure. They have a good life.






















We love 'em all to bits ?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We have to turn the tap down a little bit - Ben gained 5kg in this short time with us. Now he weighs 45kg. Today we started with his therapy. For two weeks 4 pills a day, and then injections.
BTW, smallest and biggest are best friends now. Messy and Ben, aka Stan&Olli. 
Rest of the gang is already sleeping.






















Almost forgot the watch...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The watch casio was to fearful of making so I did ... and annika doing her best to limit her biting to the bone and not my fingers , foot or couch.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

And I'll assume we arent the only ones who have dogs that literally smell out anything freshly clean , washed , in anyway improved & make that their center of the universe?

Example the fitted sheets fresh from the wash ..... and annika proudly laying on them , including them , sharing her bone with them.

Pffft, maybe next life .....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15854139
> View attachment 15854140
> View attachment 15854141
> View attachment 15854142
> ...


Talk about a picture that exudes motion, fast ass motion ... not sure if that's just great amazing timing or you are like the speed photographer of all time either way great pics !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15854139
> View attachment 15854140
> View attachment 15854141
> View attachment 15854142
> ...


If I hadn't seen the puffer jacket and gloved hand, I'd be booking my next holiday there


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15854139
> View attachment 15854140
> View attachment 15854141
> View attachment 15854142
> ...


Top picture of sprocket asking the other dogs to come over as the " water just got warmer here"
Definitely a PD stance there.
Beautiful pics and the water..
Visibility must be great for a ice cream headache..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Just WOW, Sal's one very lucky dog. Thankfully Maine doesn't have a wild pig population. We have black bears but bear attacks are very rare. Biggest danger in the Maine woods are the ticks.


Yes mate us too the paralysis ticks " scrubby's" are really bad here too..
Nexguard city to control here!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahaha,Dave I doubt many here know Mr.Styer..I had the pleasure MANY years ago to be trained by his father Mr.Jeff Cooper.His "son"is a wonderful companion,though a touch slow IMO hahahaha...


I bloody knew you would have known him..love his motto.. plus I find as I get older 6.6 pound is incredible for companionship ...I reckon I can guess what's close at hand for you 8...
I'm not coming in without knocking or a invite!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Puppies playing (Ben and Messy)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Puppies playing (Ben and Messy)


Lovely. Stan & Ollie 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Puppies playing (Ben and Messy)


A real couple of " wags". Alun!!
Love the big blokes finish..straight to the universal bucket of water..top stuff mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> A real couple of " wags". Alun!!
> Love the big blokes finish..straight to the universal bucket of water..top stuff mate


Those two are sooo funny to watch when they're playing. Stan& Olli, giant and a midget


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Those two are sooo funny to watch when they're playing. Stan& Olli, giant and a midget


Made my bloody day mate
Big ticka in the little one and the old boy played the game..just love seeing them enjoying play time. 
I have to work on my next language cause I can't bloody understand you mate!!
Next you tube in English plus a bit of US and Aus..I'm buggered if I know what we do in the Shetlands..though confident our mate beneath the blades will step us up to speed!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the video, a real treat for me. Messy is a 'big dog in a small package' and bless Ben for his gentle spirit. The others are like, 'take a chill pill, you're making me nervous'.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for the video, a real treat for me. Messy is a 'big dog in a small package' and bless Ben for his gentle spirit. The others are like, 'take a chill pill, you're making me nervous'.


"These kids today."


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo helping me BBQ, and then taking a nap.....been a hard morning napping afterall!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lazy wet Sunday..top day all.
Max enjoys a.head rub and Sal's is still got the Tom Tits for not going " in the back"
Great pics ..and friend Gurthang you always call the pics so bloody well mate!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Whoever thinks French Bulldogs dont have bulldogge in them have never met this little pistol Pearl .. maybe it's the bad influences but hot damn she is a firecracker.

My son even jumped into the wristie game








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Whoever thinks French Bulldogs dont have bulldogge in them have never met this little pistol Pearl .. maybe it's the bad influences but hot damn she is a firecracker.
> 
> My son even jumped into the wristie game
> 
> ...


They both look in great shape,
Has Pearl got pigmentation from the sun or will she be okay outside in strong UV.
The pair of them look like they love the play time together..
??


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> They both look in great shape,
> Has Pearl got pigmentation from the sun or will she be okay outside in strong UV.
> The pair of them look like they love the play time together..


She's like a silver so she is good to go. And thanks yeah they love the play & chase for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> She's like a silver so she is good to go. And thanks yeah they love the play & chase for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your other pupper a Mal?
Beautiful pups!


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Come on Alun,
Time for a you tube of Miha off her leash and you calling the wag!! Love the large and little pack mate!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Your other pupper a Mal?
> Beautiful pups!


Yep she is a Belgian Malinois, thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> They both look in great shape,
> Has Pearl got pigmentation from the sun or will she be okay outside in strong UV.
> The pair of them look like they love the play time together..


We will see with certain super white pits and dogo Argentino where you really have to slap the SPF on those guys or they cook. Our area really only has about 4 to 5 months of non winter. The thing I will do is put some polycose in their water in the morning with low amount of water to assure our dogs not use to the hot weather won't overheat.

Sadly I got to see a dog in Texas who with only 10 minutes of play go back to their dog run only to keep self playing, jumping , basically being a Belgian Malinois only to have him go into a heat stroke , got to do the driving which since the dog was a officer meant I could haul ass to get him to the vet & even getting him there as quickly as we were able to do and as hard as he fought it unfortunately he didn't make it. Tought me right there and then to never take heat lightly. So I totally understand your questioning. You're on your dog ownership



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> We will see with certain super white pits and dogo Argentino where you really have to slap the SPF on those guys or they cook. Our area really only has about 4 to 5 months of non winter. The thing I will do is put some polycose in their water in the morning with low amount of water to assure our dogs not use to the hot weather won't overheat.
> 
> Sadly I got to see a dog in Texas who with only 10 minutes of play go back to their dog run only to keep self playing, jumping , basically being a Belgian Malinois only to have him go into a heat stroke , got to do the driving which since the dog was a officer meant I could haul ass to get him to the vet & even getting him there as quickly as we were able to do and as hard as he fought it unfortunately he didn't make it. Tought me right there and then to never take heat lightly. So I totally understand your questioning. You're on your dog ownership
> 
> ...


Sad tale mate, Yes unfortunately over here all the " real men" leave their dogs exposed in reflective ute bays and sometimes with body armour on and no shade/ water and like you I have experienced the results of sometimes not knowing and mostly here in the scrub ..stupid macho idiots.
When up in the northern Territory as a teenager we locked a owner in his car with windows up till he understood his actions.
Looked after his dog, took ownership and left him to see if he was still laughing...he was crying
I have all our Ute's and cars with cover and minimum 10 litres of water per dog every day..before we eat this must happen. 
Or they are sacked, this rule applies to my sons as well.
Your animals first..we pink zinc a lot of them if needed and run ice collars with their light chains...
I bet the dog you lost left a big hole..sorry to hear of any preventable loss, they go down very quickly..my bet is it has not happened again from this..
All the best
Dave
Dave


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> They both look in great shape,
> Has Pearl got pigmentation from the sun or will she be okay outside in strong UV.
> The pair of them look like they love the play time together..


You've got some boss dogs friend, my daughter says pearl looks creepy but I think she's lovely. Strong pack!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My sons and I had Dexter off the lead today for the first time playing in the back yard. He was ecstatic, tore around like a mad dog but did great. He responded well to commands if a little slowly, he’s going to be a good one. We did this while the missus was making dinner. When she saw he was off the lead she flipped. Good times though my oldest got her calmed down. 

Sorry no pics, I’ll get some next time.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Sad tale mate, Yes unfortunately over here all the " real men" leave their dogs exposed in reflective ute bays and sometimes with body armour on and no shade/ water and like you I have experienced the results of sometimes not knowing and mostly here in the scrub ..stupid macho idiots.
> When up in the northern Territory as a teenager we locked a owner in his car with windows up till he understood his actions.
> Looked after his dog, took ownership and left him to see if he was still laughing...he was crying
> I have all our Ute's and cars with cover and minimum 10 litres of water per dog every day..before we eat this must happen.
> ...


Yeah I never forgot watching that poor sob go through that. It's no joke sense basically the dog's body essentially is constantly having blood come up the the skin then back to the organs Heat stroke ain't no joke.

Can't stand seeing dogs in rigs just cooking , good on y'all for doing that to that one dude. Same goes for the back of the truck thinking they can just take it. Anyone can own a dog but takes a real man to truly look out for them and knowing what to do , water , some crazy glue ( amazing how that will stop a blood wound especially on the ears ) & just a lot of common sense which will both know isn't so damn common anymore.

That polycose has all those electrolytes that damn near removes the odds of heat taking them out. Sounds like you take care of your dogs and teach up your sons right.

Been teaching our wildlings since knee high to a grasshopper so they too understand what all is required knowledge. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> You've got some boss dogs friend, my daughter says pearl looks creepy but I think she's lovely. Strong pack!


Lmao .. yeah she has some crazy eyes for sure and with that big ole happy ass smile she got that staffie smile going on so I dont Blame your daughter lol ... here show her Gunter , he is chilled and handsome as can be lol

Sitting on stash the deepest sleeping cat on earth lol ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah I never forgot watching that poor sob go through that. It's no joke sense basically the dog's body essentially is constantly having blood come up the the skin then back to the organs Heat stroke ain't no joke.
> 
> Can't stand seeing dogs in rigs just cooking , good on y'all for doing that to that one dude. Same goes for the back of the truck thinking they can just take it. Anyone can own a dog but takes a real man to truly look out for them and knowing what to do , water , some crazy glue ( amazing how that will stop a blood wound especially on the ears ) & just a lot of common sense which will both know isn't so damn common anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Come on Alun,
> Time for a you tube of Miha off her leash and you calling the wag!! Love the large and little pack mate!


I'd really love that too, but I'm afraid she will run after rabbits or birds, and wheat is higher than Miha and I can't see her when she goes in. I'll try to find some more secure place for doing that.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tats,

Fantastic photos! I can hear Pearl growling & swearing attempting to get the frisbee. And the cat is priceless! "I don't move for any @$$, even the dog's, I'm busy being lazy!"


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> Fantastic photos! I can hear Pearl growling & swearing attempting to get the frisbee. And the cat is priceless! "I don't move for any @$$, even the dog's, I'm busy being lazy!"


Wow you nailed that impression of pearl LOL

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Lmao .. yeah she has some crazy eyes for sure and with that big ole happy ass smile she got that staffie smile going on so I dont Blame your daughter lol ... here show her Gunter , he is chilled and handsome as can be lol
> 
> Sitting on stash the deepest sleeping cat on earth lol ...
> 
> ...


What a handsome fella......daughter approved!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hooch is....not impressed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tats, 

Been there & seen that. 

Neighbor has a Newfie (Attiken) ~ 200 lbs. and two pugs (Kizzy and Bella), maybe 10 lbs each. When Atti picks up anything, both pugs latch on and will NOT let go, even when the Newfie wanders about w/ them clinging on and making a frightening racket. You'd think they were shredding Atti into confetti. The sight and sound nearly cause me to loose bladder control.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> Been there & seen that.
> 
> Neighbor has a Newfie (Attiken) ~ 200 lbs. and two pugs (Kizzy and Bella), maybe 10 lbs each. When Atti picks up anything, both pugs latch on and will NOT let go, even when the Newfie wanders about w/ them clinging on and making a frightening racket. You'd think they were shredding Atti into confetti. The sight and sound nearly cause me to loose bladder control.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome beasts you got there Snag. Sprockers isn't there, but he's included.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Awesome beasts you got there Snag. Sprockers isn't there, but he's included.


Stealth Sprocker&#8230;


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The Sprock usually presents a fine profile shot every day. He's off his game the little sneak.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> The Sprock usually presents a fine profile shot every day. He's off his game the little sneak.


Here ya go 😇








The lurchers had a good day too 😂


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Here ya go 😇
> View attachment 15866133
> 
> The lurchers had a good day too 😂
> View attachment 15866144


With Ms Poppy always out front! Thanks. Sprocks is a dashing dude!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> Been there & seen that.
> 
> Neighbor has a Newfie (Attiken) ~ 200 lbs. and two pugs (Kizzy and Bella), maybe 10 lbs each. When Atti picks up anything, both pugs latch on and will NOT let go, even when the Newfie wanders about w/ them clinging on and making a frightening racket. You'd think they were shredding Atti into confetti. The sight and sound nearly cause me to loose bladder control.


Like those sucker fish on a shark lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anddddd back on braclet , she being none the impressed clearly.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fat sausage...








And the fur ball.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Germans only


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dubhead said:


> Germans only
> View attachment 15867232


Sinns are good, but pups are better. Come back when you can show us your ruffer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anddddd back on braclet , she being none the impressed clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! ️

How do you like the formex?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The burglar gnawing on his favorite chew toy...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Looking good! ️
> 
> How do you like the formex?


It's kind of a roller coaster ride of Love , amazement for dollar spent, then somehow got the rubber strap system stuck exactly some blackhole flucky spot which lead to me attempting every trick in the book including jamming a strap change tool into my finger, then receiving great customer service including the CEO literally making a video to show me how to unstuck that rubber strap, back to loving it. I let my woman pick the bezel choice and kind of wishing it was green on green cause this green is so damn subtle that the metal variant doesn't make it pop so I'm stuck with either sending back to Switzerland or just being happy and STFU so far I'm leaning way towards the latter.

Great lume, excellent smooth movement, keeps accurate time and a stunner on the wrist is my take. Super comfy cozy bracelet.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly, taking a page from Sasha's "Don't let the man take your picture", book. I get to show off a new Scurfa too. I like this one better than all the others I've had and passed along. This one stays.

Edit - Pay no attention to that toilet paper roll in the corner of pic number 1. By a mile, those are her favorite toys. Socks are a distant second. Anyhow, she's smart enough to know when a roll is almost empty. She'll go into the lavatory and stare at it until we get rid of the rest of the paper and give it to her to run through the house with. She also takes them out when we walk her. Sometimes she'll bury one in Mrs duc's garden. Sometimes she carries it around the whole time she's outside, and brings it back in. Sometimes she goes out without one, and comes back with one; having dug it up from the garden. A bit loony if you ask me.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Molly, taking a page from Sasha's "Don't let the man take your picture", book. I get to show off a new Scurfa too. I like this one better than all the others I've had and passed along. This one stays.
> 
> Edit - Pay no attention to that toilet paper roll in the corner of pic number 1. By a mile, those are her favorite toys. Socks are a distant second. Anyhow, she's smart enough to know when a roll is almost empty. She'll go into the lavatory and stare at it until we get rid of the rest of the paper and give it to her to run through the house with. She also takes them out when we walk her. Sometimes she'll bury one in Mrs duc's garden. Sometimes she carries it around the whole time she's outside, and brings it back in. Sometimes she goes out without one, and comes back with one; having dug it up from the garden. A bit loony if you ask me.
> 
> ...


I do much the same thing, oddly enough.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I've haven't been that active on wus lately. Trouble in paradise, I'm afraid, and I don't really feel like being all that social at the moment.

Bruno has an enlarged prostate. It's really big and I'm going to have to have surgery done on him to remove it. He's 7 years old, so he's at that age.
It's booked for May 28th.
I feel like crap. I'm worried about everything. I don't eat and I can't sleep.

I know it's not a big deal. But he's my everything and I'm worried about him.😢

We checked out a new dog spa about a mile from home yesterday. We'll use it to clean him up before surgery.






























Hoping for the best.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I've haven't been that active on wus lately. Trouble in paradise, I'm afraid, and I don't really feel like being all that social at the moment.
> 
> Bruno has an enlarged prostate. It's really big and I'm going to have to have surgery done on him to remove it. He's 7 years old, so he's at that age.
> It's booked for May 28th.
> ...


Good luck Bruno, we're all rooting for you ??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> I've haven't been that active on wus lately. Trouble in paradise, I'm afraid, and I don't really feel like being all that social at the moment.
> 
> Bruno has an enlarged prostate. It's really big and I'm going to have to have surgery done on him to remove it. He's 7 years old, so he's at that age.
> It's booked for May 28th.
> ...


Mate, you discovered it so he will be fine.

Understand all the concerns re anaesthetic plus recovery. 
But as a bloke that understands your great guy.

He will be like me mate and die with it but not because of it.

Sending good vibes Bruno's
way and looking forward to hearing about his recovery.

I can't go negative..we all are on a conveyor belt..Bruno will stay on the belt mate.

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I can see in his eyes that he has a lot of life to live. 

Get well soon Bruno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I can see in his eyes that he has a lot of life to live.
> 
> Get well soon Bruno.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody oath Ben, well said mate..
Hope the nippers are giving you curry mate!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> I've haven't been that active on wus lately. Trouble in paradise, I'm afraid, and I don't really feel like being all that social at the moment.
> 
> Bruno has an enlarged prostate. It's really big and I'm going to have to have surgery done on him to remove it. He's 7 years old, so he's at that age.
> It's booked for May 28th.
> ...


Nina&co. is full with Bruno. He'll be OK for sure mate. All the best and get well soon Bruno!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> I've haven't been that active on wus lately. Trouble in paradise, I'm afraid, and I don't really feel like being all that social at the moment.
> 
> Bruno has an enlarged prostate. It's really big and I'm going to have to have surgery done on him to remove it. He's 7 years old, so he's at that age.
> It's booked for May 28th.
> ...


Thankfully you found out and are getting treatment. All should go well. From Roxy, Koji, and myself.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody oath Ben, well said mate..
> Hope the nippers are giving you curry mate!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Just about hit the limit today mate. Kids birthday with all kinds of treats. Then the sugar rush/crash...










Just got em all to bed. Now a quiet one with dais.

Have a good one dog crazies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Thanks everybody.
Bruno doesn't seem to be in any pain at least, and he's as happy as always.

He gets to pick the route on our walks, and today he took us for a 5km walk along the beach. That's a good sign. When he's hurting, he usually turns back home as soon as the business part of the walk is done. But no such behavior today. I'm very grateful for that.



















































And we found the first wild orchids of the year today.
Dactylorhiza sambucin. Adam and Eve in swedish.
Not sure which of the colors is the Adam and which is the Eve, but I guess it doesn't matter since they're always found right next to each other.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Bruno doesn't seem to be in any pain at least, and he's as happy as always.
> 
> He gets to pick the route on our walks, and today he took us for a 5km walk along the beach. That's a good sign. When he's hurting, he usually turns back home as soon as the business part of the walk is done. But no such behavior today. I'm very grateful for that.
> ...


All the best for your fur baby.....we all understand the attachment, dogs rock!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo mooching for a cookie, right after destroying a perfectly good stick on her walk...and a rare selfie with my ugly mug


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Messy controlling Ozzy before walk. And afternoon walk. 
Forgot to change the watch. Probably because this mesh bracelet is sooo comfortable. Most comfortable bracelet I've ever tried. Thinking to get one in 22mm also


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

duc said:


> Sinns are good, but pups are better. Come back when you can show us your ruffer.


Let me introduce Cosmo a living nightmare to any loose socks in the house...
At least he got table manners...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dubhead said:


> Let me introduce Cosmo a living nightmare to any loose socks in the house...
> At least he got table manners...
> View attachment 15871210
> View attachment 15871211


Brilliant introduction now..Cosmo looks like he's a bit of a wag mate!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's kind of a roller coaster ride of Love , amazement for dollar spent, then somehow got the rubber strap system stuck exactly some blackhole flucky spot which lead to me attempting every trick in the book including jamming a strap change tool into my finger, then receiving great customer service including the CEO literally making a video to show me how to unstuck that rubber strap, back to loving it. I let my woman pick the bezel choice and kind of wishing it was green on green cause this green is so damn subtle that the metal variant doesn't make it pop so I'm stuck with either sending back to Switzerland or just being happy and STFU so far I'm leaning way towards the latter.
> 
> Great lume, excellent smooth movement, keeps accurate time and a stunner on the wrist is my take. Super comfy cozy bracelet.
> 
> ...


Looks great - a new one on me. Does that 42mm case size include the 'bump' on the left side?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

8505davids said:


> Looks great - a new one on me. Does that 42mm case size include the 'bump' on the left side?


I believe so , they say they did that for symmetry & after wearing it for a nice little while I'd agree with them. Doesn't wear large or small and with a flat case back and it being thinner then most I'd say it would work on most wrists. Especially on the bracelet as they made the bracelet links shorter so it allows to wrap the wrist super comfy cozy. Both their deployment clasp and the diver buckle come with press of a button adjustments on the fly allowing for around 7mm of length change.

If you know how the tudor pelagos is sized then maybe this side by side will help.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Bruno doesn't seem to be in any pain at least, and he's as happy as always.
> 
> He gets to pick the route on our walks, and today he took us for a 5km walk along the beach. That's a good sign. When he's hurting, he usually turns back home as soon as the business part of the walk is done. But no such behavior today. I'm very grateful for that.
> ...


Look at that thread match game to that dial .. strong.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Mack trying his best to just fetch the frisbee versus eating it, chucking it in the air , he has a piggy personality so those kinds like to come up show you what they got but then head off within eye shot to let you know they have it & don't want to give it back lol puppyhood pffft 

Oh and pre stand off & stand off with Giuseppe the rooster .... (( no animals were barely even bothered in this photoshoot))


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Mack trying his best to just fetch the frisbee versus eating it, chucking it in the air , he has a piggy personality so those kinds like to come up show you what they got but then head off within eye shot to let you know they have it & don't want to give it back lol puppyhood pffft
> 
> Oh and pre stand off & stand off with Giuseppe the rooster .... (( no animals were barely even bothered in this photoshoot))
> 
> ...


Good stuff Sir Tats! In this world there are definitely fetchers and not fetchers. If you can teach that rooster to fetch now that'd be somethin'


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Good stuff Sir Tats! In this world there are definitely fetchers and not fetchers. If you can teach that rooster to fetch now that'd be somethin'


Thank you sir & yes if I can teach that rooster to fetch as well as NOT knock/Peck on the door & back patio when he is representing himself & his ladies for special treats.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you sir & yes if I can teach that rooster to fetch as well as NOT knock/Peck on the door & back patio when he is representing himself & his ladies for special treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cocksure is that one, aye!
We have six brand new chicks and zero roosters being delivered this week - first time chicken keepers here so we'll see how that goes. If we can keep the cat from eating the chicks, or the chicks from pecking each other to death, we can look forward to some homegrown eggs!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Cocksure is that one, aye!
> We have six brand new chicks and zero roosters being delivered this week - first time chicken keepers here so we'll see how that goes. If we can keep the cat from eating the chicks, or the chicks from pecking each other to death, we can look forward to some homegrown eggs!


First , congratulations on your new members of the family. Nothing beats being able to walk outside your own home going and collecting those fresh eggs no store required. If you have youngins they will enjoy raising up those chicks at least in our case our daughter loves raising up poultry. Prep yourself on the odds that they truly are all hens cause whatever they use to determine that **** is clearly not a science. We once ordered 10 hen chicks and 5 of them turned out to be cocksure roosters lol it was a endless choir of rooing until the day came where only 1 was left standing 

Currently our daughter is raising up two orphaned albino turkeys, around here it never seems to be stagnant.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> First , congratulations on your new members of the family. Nothing beats being able to walk outside your own home going and collecting those fresh eggs no store required. If you have youngins they will enjoy raising up those chicks at least in our case our daughter loves raising up poultry. Prep yourself on the odds that they truly are all hens cause whatever they use to determine that **** is clearly not a science. We once ordered 10 hen chicks and 5 of them turned out to be cocksure roosters lol it was a endless choir of rooing until the day came where only 1 was left standing
> 
> Currently our daughter is raising up two orphaned albino turkeys, around here it never seems to be stagnant.
> 
> ...


Thank you - fingers crossed for no roosters. I have two girls 11 and 13 that are looking forward to this. In fact, My 13 yr old thinks the chicks may be delivered on her birthday this week (May 11th). We shall see.

I may be coming to you for chicken advice - assuming that's a thing.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

All the best for Bruno, good to see him doing the dirt bath rub. 

Messy appears in control, best let her hand onto that lead. 

Cosmo, great name, looks to have a fair bit of demon in him. 

Mack likes to worry that Frisbee, just a nice even surface shred.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

It has become apparent to me that photographing a small spastic black poodle with black eyes is a futile effort. Ripple is a burglar in so many ways, he even burgles my photos. This is the best I can do. Azloe on the other hand is Mr. Photogenic.

There's a fuzzy Samurai on a blue crafter blue in here somewhere.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It has become apparent to me that photographing a small spastic black poodle with black eyes is a futile effort. Ripple is a burglar in so many ways, he even burgles my photos. This is the best I can do. Azloe on the other hand is Mr. Photogenic.
> 
> There's a fuzzy Samurai on a blue crafter blue in here somewhere.
> View attachment 15871843
> ...


Great pics, I have found my ability to take truly horrible pics only requires me to take out my phone and then they go from all cute looking into move at the last second monsters. It seems no matter the grief they give you , you were able to maintain your beer hand super steady like 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thank you - fingers crossed for no roosters. I have two girls 11 and 13 that are looking forward to this. In fact, My 13 yr old thinks the chicks may be delivered on her birthday this week (May 11th). We shall see.
> 
> I may be coming to you for chicken advice - assuming that's a thing.


Those girls are going to love raising those chicks up & Happy almost birthday to your baby. They grow up too damn quick.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Those girls are going to love raising those chicks up & Happy almost birthday to your baby. They grow up too damn quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tooooo quick. Absolutely correct!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15872304


More barker less Breitling next time 👍🏻😀


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Cocksure is that one, aye!
> We have six brand new chicks and zero roosters being delivered this week - first time chicken keepers here so we'll see how that goes. If we can keep the cat from eating the chicks, or the chicks from pecking each other to death, we can look forward to some homegrown eggs!


Enjoy the eggs. "Hi!" from Daisy, Christina & Fergie.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog (short hair female)
#MurphyTheWonderMutt (long hair male)


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Enjoy the eggs. "Hi!" from Daisy, Christina & Fergie.
> View attachment 15872307


Howdy ladies!
let's get this eggfest started!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Great pics, I have found my ability to take truly horrible pics only requires me to take out my phone and then they go from all cute looking into move at the last second monsters. It seems no matter the grief they give you , you were able to maintain your beer hand super steady like
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I lucked out on a few of those. A steady beer 🖐 is essential when drinking a bottle of The Truth!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning paddle.....Kilo is leashed on this part of her morning walk as their are geese nesting around this area, and she likes to chase them!........and my Seiko SLA039


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

After dinner snooze. They got a few bites of ribs today such good and happy pups. 
#MurphyTheWonderMutt & #RubblesTheWonderDog


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jbsutta said:


> After dinner snooze. They got a few bites of ribs today such good and happy pups.
> #MurphyTheWonderMutt & #RubblesTheWonderDog
> View attachment 15873195


Sleeping dogs are always cool ... until they start ripping ass with silent but deadly farts lol. Great picture and even better pups.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> After dinner snooze. They got a few bites of ribs today such good and happy pups.
> #MurphyTheWonderMutt & #RubblesTheWonderDog
> View attachment 15873195


Totes adorbs.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15873830


Looks so much like our lab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A wet play day; walk & swim a.m., snooze & chill p.m.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> A wet play day; walk & swim a.m., snooze & chill p.m.
> View attachment 15874197


I'm envisioning a blower system similar to the last stage of a drive thru car wash where the dogs come in wet and soggy on one end, and walk out dry and fluffy on the other - before they jump on the couch!
Wouldn't that be a dream?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I'm envisioning a blower system similar to the last stage of a drive thru car wash where the dogs come in wet and soggy on one end, and walk out dry and fluffy on the other - before they jump on the couch!
> Wouldn't that be a dream?


My wife would have us signed up to that service before you could say "Stinky wet dog". ?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> My wife would have us signed up to that service before you could say "Stinky wet dog". ?


Other than stinky dog farts, stinky wet dogs are no laughing matter.

I will send Elon Musk a memo.

I'm sure he has a 5G prototype hooked to the internet that runs on recycled dog poop and cold fusion technology.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It has become apparent to me that photographing a small spastic black poodle with black eyes is a futile effort. Ripple is a burglar in so many ways, he even burgles my photos. This is the best I can do. Azloe on the other hand is Mr. Photogenic.
> 
> There's a fuzzy Samurai on a blue crafter blue in here somewhere.
> View attachment 15871843
> ...


A great range of pics there to be ' there' plus a brew to boot.
Your big fella looks like he watches over your little black poodle well!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

What a bloody great " pack" of dogs posted up..so good to see some of our old mates up again!! Plus all our new mates to brighten a day,keep it up.
Morning feed time,with Aussie safety boots on.
Hope everyone has a top day!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> What a bloody great " pack" of dogs posted up..so good to see some of our old mates up again!! Plus all our new mates to brighten a day,keep it up.
> Morning feed time,with Aussie safety boots on.
> Hope everyone has a top day!
> View attachment 15874513
> ...


Sir,

That beautiful golden brown color on your pups sent me on a trip down memory lane. My old girl Wilma was a wondermutt, pro bowl wideout with the frisbee, and all around beach dog. Here's a few pics of her (and our old dalmatian Shooter). Enjoy!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sir,
> 
> That beautiful golden brown color on your pups sent me on a trip down memory lane. My old girl Wilma was a wondermutt, pro bowl wideout with the frisbee, and all around beach dog. Here's a few pics of her (and our old dalmatian Shooter). Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Wilma and Shooter look like they loved their time with you mate
.so good to keep these great memories amongst all of us dedicated animal crazies.
I just lined Wilma's picture up and they are very close for sure!!
Dalmatians are just a incredible colouring, they intrigue me like a Zebra in many ways.
Thanks for sharing cherished memories with us, this forum thread is the best in the world!! My vote anyway👍👍
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Someone say frisbee....

And what it looks like as she goes flying by snapping....








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sir,
> 
> That beautiful golden brown color on your pups sent me on a trip down memory lane. My old girl Wilma was a wondermutt, pro bowl wideout with the frisbee, and all around beach dog. Here's a few pics of her (and our old dalmatian Shooter). Enjoy!
> 
> ...


That first pic wow she was way ahead of the selfie game... memories of our favorite pups are always both great & heart pulling. Great pictures & dogs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Wilma and Shooter look like they loved their time with you mate
> .so good to keep these great memories amongst all of us dedicated animal crazies.
> I just lined Wilma's picture up and they are very close for sure!!
> Dalmatians are just a incredible colouring, they intrigue me like a Zebra in many ways.
> ...


I'll second that vote. Glad to have stumbled upon this group amidst my watch madness!

I understand that zebra like mystique of the Dalmatian. My wife got Shooter in Kentucky several years before she met me. He was more of a barrel chested working breed, different from the slender body type more commonly seen. I was lucky enough to enjoy time with him in the second half of his life. In the early years he was a complete terror, dragging dead bloated deer carcasses out of the woods, eating them, getting deathly ill, and then years later, absent all dog sense, eating a jellyfish that prompted a frantic call to poison control.

We have to love these bone headed beasts!

Ben


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Someone say frisbee....
> 
> And what it looks like as she goes flying by snapping....
> 
> ...


This guy looks like he'd raise serious hell in your typical suburban dog park. Gladiator dog!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This guy looks like he'd raise serious hell in your typical suburban dog park. Gladiator dog!


I mean girl! She is bad arse!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just love this!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@TatsNGuns She's true athlete mate! Great pics btw!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> That first pic wow she was way ahead of the selfie game... memories of our favorite pups are always both great & heart pulling. Great pictures & dogs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you, appreciate that. My wife is a photojournalist so Wilma had a little help in that pic! I'm lucky that she captures great images, but she's always the one with a camera in her hands and rarely ends up in the photos herself.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

She's way out of focus but that's Linda in the background enjoying the sun...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Teeuu said:


> She's way out of focus but that's Linda in the background enjoying the sun...
> View attachment 15876145


Welcome to the "more doggies less divers" group. We love watches, but doggies much more, so next time focus on puppy and blurry diver picture.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Welcome to the "more doggies less divers" group. We love watches, but doggies much more, so next time focus on puppy and blurry diver picture.


Well... how about all dog, then...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Teeuu said:


> Well... how about all dog, then...
> View attachment 15876161


That's a good pic  Nice pup! Welcome to Linda and her butler


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Teeuu said:


> Well... how about all dog, then...
> View attachment 15876161


Great looking pup. Love the markings!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Teeuu said:


> Well... how about all dog, then...
> View attachment 15876161


Way better mate..now we can see one of the star casts in true form.
As Alun said..the divers a 2nd player here.
Welcome to the club!
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> @TatsNGuns She's true athlete mate! Great pics btw!


Thank you , I feel like I dont do her actual height any justice and its truly way more of a point and shoot and hope cause she gets after anything she is told to go after.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This guy looks like he'd raise serious hell in your typical suburban dog park. Gladiator dog!


Oh , yeah not sure if she would fit into the in town crowd ,god knows I wouldn't lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Teeuu said:


> Well... how about all dog, then...
> View attachment 15876161


Atta boy!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15876114
> View attachment 15876115
> View attachment 15876116
> View attachment 15876117
> ...


I have to say, your dog is amazing! He's constantly finding nice watches just laying on the ground. Any chance he can visit and find a few 'misplaced' watches for me?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I have to say, your dog is amazing! He's constantly finding nice watches just laying on the ground. Any chance he can visit and find a few 'misplaced' watches for me?


😂😂😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wife's diver today. Her first auto, delivered this arvo & fresh out of the box.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wife's diver today. Her first auto, delivered this arvo & fresh out of the box.
> View attachment 15878087


Very nice!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wife's diver today. Her first auto, delivered this arvo & fresh out of the box.
> View attachment 15878087


Nice Longines Snag. Your gift to wifey?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Silly doggies  Ben & Messy + Ozzy


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The chicks have landed. They are currently in the basement where my "office" also happens to be located. 
Pray for me..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nice Longines Snag. Your gift to wifey?


Significant birthday this year 😉


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Significant birthday this year 😉


Well then, its settled. She's all set for a dip in the pond on the next dog walk. Sprocks will accompany her


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Significant birthday this year 😉


No one gave me a beautiful longines on my 21st birthday 🙂🇦🇺🙏
She must have lost a " bet " to hang out with you Snag..
All the best in jest mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Silly doggies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it Alun,
That Ben is quite a good big mate to Messy..who thinks like a big dog.
Old Ozzie got a tail wag and a bark in too..ripper mate.
Happy orphans being shown care and love by you 2 again and again..
See you mate


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wife's diver today. Her first auto, delivered this arvo & fresh out of the box.
> View attachment 15878087


Nice legend, I'll have to look into that one for my lady. Of course the pooches are killing it as usual.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mi casa es tu casa 🤣








Edit - perhaps that should be _tu casa es mi casa_!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Silly doggies  Ben & Messy + Ozzy


Heh. Could watch them all day. You need to get Messy a lower table. One that Ben can't get under.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mi casa es tu casa 🤣
> View attachment 15879115


Ha. I don't know why that one makes me laugh so much, but it does.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> No one gave me a beautiful longines on my 21st birthday ????
> She must have lost a " bet " to hang out with you Snag..
> All the best in jest mate


I'm punching above my weight that's for sure Dave. ??‍♀?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The chicks have landed. They are currently in the basement where my "office" also happens to be located.
> Pray for me..
> View attachment 15878280
> 
> ...


The first night or two they will fool you into thinking they are quiet peaceful little adorable creatures BUT much like gremlins after midnight with added water that all changes .... good luck, you are officially a chicken owner !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pearl hogging the photoshoot... annika doesn't mind ... much..






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm punching above my weight that's for sure Dave. ??‍♀?


Always good mate to have that " gal" that for some reason thinks that you are..well okay I guess?
Love the banter!!!!
After 4o plus with my far better half..if I buy anything for her at all..( she goes well what have you done this time???)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl hogging the photoshoot... annika doesn't mind ... much..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not taking a single thing away from Pearl..but Hell mate!
Annike is just a amazingly sharp edge..truly.
Dave


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> No one gave me a beautiful longines on my 21st birthday 🙂🇦🇺🙏
> She must have lost a " bet " to hang out with you Snag..
> All the best in jest mate


W


DaveandStu said:


> Always good mate to have that " gal" that for some reason thinks that you are..well okay I guess🙂
> Love the banter!!!!
> After 4o plus with my far better half..if I buy anything for her at all..( she goes well what have you done this time???)


I thought I was first, but you win by a whisker. I hit 40 next Feb. Congratulations!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> W
> 
> I thought I was first, but you win by a whisker. I hit 40 next Feb. Congratulations!


Ha you mad mate...our girls definitely ".lost a bet" ..
Can't wait for the day we all catch up in " AUSTRALIA "
well anywhere really, but I'm writing that 2 weeks off😄


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben woke up the puppy in old fella Ozzy. How can you not love them?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben woke up the puppy in old fella Ozzy. How can you not love them?


Good doggie kung fu. Love the way he crosses his paws every time he lays down.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Good doggie kung fu. Love the way he crosses his paws every time he lays down.


Oh yes, Ben always do that. Gentleman style


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

One of my neighbors tells me that Linda is the happiest dog she's ever seen..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks Noc, made my day. Good to see Ozzy get his inner pup going. And at the end, Messy "back-halfing" Ben too funny.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bo,

Dressy dog walking? Formal Fido wandering? Classy canine stroll? Nice jacket and pocket square. 

I do like his collar too, wicked sharp!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nap time, after a busy morning of romping and roaming.....Kilo girl


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15879866


Dude, I think we go to the same barber, or not 😉


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dude, I think we go to the same barber, or not 😉


😁😁
Last time I visited a barber, we were still worrying about the Y2K bug.😉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> 😁😁
> Last time I visited a barber, we were still worrying about the Y2K bug.😉


Covid lockdown is my excuse. After many years in the mil with a short back & sides I'm enjoying exploring the surfer look. Baywatch I ain't however!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Covid lockdown is my excuse. After many years in the mil with a short back & sides I'm enjoying exploring the surfer look. Baywatch I ain't however!


I had one of those clean cut periods when I used to be a businessman... Nowadays, I don't have to impress anyone, hence, I look however I want.
More of a viking look than anything else, I guess...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I had one of those clean cut periods when I used to be a businessman... Nowadays, I don't have to impress anyone, hence, I look however I want.
> More of a viking look than anything else, I guess...
> View attachment 15880336
> 
> View attachment 15880357


You the man! Covid put paid to my beard - my employer insists I shave so PPE is effective. Damn shame. Keep on trucking my fabulous furry freak brother 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben woke up the puppy in old fella Ozzy. How can you not love them?


Well I reckon Messy has other ideas for Ben?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Good to see ol' Ozzy's tale get to wagging.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> I had one of those clean cut periods when I used to be a businessman... Nowadays, I don't have to impress anyone, hence, I look however I want.
> More of a viking look than anything else, I guess...
> View attachment 15880336
> 
> View attachment 15880357


How's Bruno looking, healthwise? So far, so good?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Mack says howdy Dee doooo to all the great looking puppers checking in ....

That last look has yet to be named lol ...

Life has been so damn busy I think we accidentally forgot his 1st birthday a few days back BUT we will be fixing that by a trip to our butcher and get him some body part of a cow or moose or whatever he has being cut & wrapped.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Covid lockdown is my excuse. After many years in the mil with a short back & sides I'm enjoying exploring the surfer look. Baywatch I ain't however!


Same here, short back and sides for 20 years. My head hasn't been shorn in 17 months due to COVID, shave my face every morning though. The wife digs it so I may get used to it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Same here, short back and sides for 20 years. My head hasn't been shorn in 17 months due to COVID, shave my face every morning though. The wife digs it so I may get used to it.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Well I reckon Messy has other ideas for Ben?


Hahahah, he's crazy little firecracker! He's neutered ~10 days ago, but always humping Ben's tail. And Ben doesn't mind at all. He's really gentle with Messy.

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> How's Bruno looking, healthwise? So far, so good?


He seems to be doing alright. Thanks for asking.
The surgery is in two weeks, so hopefully he stays this way.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> He seems to be doing alright. Thanks for asking.
> The surgery is in two weeks, so hopefully he stays this way.


He looks very relaxed in your posts mate.
He will be getting positive thoughts from around the globe ..guaranteed

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Early this morning watch from my (our) mate arrived. Great summer watch! Show it to doggies, but they don't care too much  I do. Thanks mate!





































Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Early this morning watch from my (our) mate arrived. Great summer watch! Show it to doggies, but they don't care too much  I do. Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know which one of our old mates, had this piece.

What a bloody ripper to see it on your wrist mate.

You needed a bit of yellow.

I knew he'd bloody send it and you'd love it.

Well done to both of you.

Pearler!!!!

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks very relaxed in your posts mate.
> He will be getting positive thoughts from around the globe ..guaranteed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks. It means a lot.🎈


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks. It means a lot.🎈


Mate..we are a group that "gets".ownership of our beautiful animals.
No one will not be thinking of our big bloody hunk that sniffs out watches!!
Levity..we have your back mate..its true
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait... What's that???


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Powerman said:


> View attachment 15881983
> 
> 
> Wait... What's that???


Well I was teethed on a GRENADE sooooo that would be my guess hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


About time Poppy showed up Knighty!!
Has she got a bloody great bark now??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.
> View attachment 15882679
> View attachment 15882680


Over the too many years of my life, I've had 13 (?) boxers. 3 are still with me, but it never gets any easier when they go and I remember all of them. I'm tearing up just looking at Rocket's picture. Speaking from experience, the feelings never go, but they do subside. Really sorry for your loss from someone who knows.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.
> View attachment 15882679
> View attachment 15882680


Mate,
Thats really a tough pill to swallow..Rocket looks like he knew you would not fail him.
Try and grieve with a few great memories thrown in.
Your friend 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.
> View attachment 15882679
> View attachment 15882680


Sorry for your loss. May he be up somewhere chasing cats and causing good fun.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sorry for your loss. May he be up somewhere chasing cats and causing good fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate,
> Thats really a tough pill to swallow..Rocket looks like he knew you would not fail him.
> Try and grieve with a few great memories thrown in.
> Your friend
> ...


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

KOB. said:


> Over the too many years of my life, I've had 13 (?) boxers. 3 are still with me, but it never gets any easier when they go and I remember all of them. I'm tearing up just looking at Rocket's picture. Speaking from experience, the feelings never go, but they do subside. Really sorry for your loss from someone who knows.


Thank you for the kind thoughts


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sorry for your loss. May he be up somewhere chasing cats and causing good fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately he chased skunks! Hope he chases cats now.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Really sorry for your loss. So many pics of best friends here, we see too many lost. My last one, Jake, he was just really special, and I knew it. And I knew way before he passed that day would come... Devistated. I miss him, but we have two more characters now. They are here far too short... 

Wow... Random thought... Could you imagine if they lived like 50 years... We would be like Vulcan mind meld... That would be unbearable though. I'm done...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

maguirejp said:


> Unfortunately he chased skunks! Hope he chases cats now.


hahahahahahahahahaaaaaa One of mine years ago was a cat hater,I mean from 6 weeks old she only wanted to eliminate all cats from the planet ..Only problem was she couldn't tell the difference between cats & skunks until it was too late ahahahahahaha...I imagine she greeted Rocket at the gate to show him the best places for skunking right off hahahaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahahahahahaaaaaa One of mine years ago was a cat hater,I mean from 6 weeks old she only wanted to eliminate all cats from the planet ..Only problem was she couldn't tell the difference between cats & skunks until it was too late ahahahahahaha...I imagine she greeted Rocket at the gate to show him the best places for skunking right off hahahaaaaaaaaaa....


That is a funny thought actually 8!!

Now all we have to do is find our way up there, when we fall off the conveyor belt mate....then we will be amongst all our old and new mates..perfect!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Powerman said:


> Really sorry for your loss. So many pics of best friends here, we see too many lost. My last one, Jake, he was just really special, and I knew it. And I knew way before he passed that day would come... Devistated. I miss him, but we have two more characters now. They are here far too short...
> 
> Wow... Random thought... Could you imagine if they lived like 50 years... We would be like Vulcan mind meld... That would be unbearable though. I'm done...


And I too am sorry for your loss. You seem to be adjusting.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahahahahahaaaaaa One of mine years ago was a cat hater,I mean from 6 weeks old she only wanted to eliminate all cats from the planet ..Only problem was she couldn't tell the difference between cats & skunks until it was too late ahahahahahaha...I imagine she greeted Rocket at the gate to show him the best places for skunking right off hahahaaaaaaaaaa....


Thank you. I needed the laugh.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> That is a funny thought actually 8!!
> 
> Now all we have to do is find our way up there, when we fall off the conveyor belt mate....then we will be amongst all our old and new mates..perfect!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


If our dogs accepted us on earth, I am sure we will be ok in the next world. Regards


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

maguirejp said:


> Unfortunately he chased skunks! Hope he chases cats now.


Tomato soup cans by the dozens, only thing I have ever ever found to work on skunks ... okay so now the stripped boggers know what's coming their way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

maguirejp said:


> And I too am sorry for your loss. You seem to be adjusting.


Life does go on, but they leave big holes. Me personally... dogs are one of the best parts of life itself. But that's just me...


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuT (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm awfully late getting into the game on this discussion, especially with 378 pages worth of it. Here is my black Lab, Jimi, who is a "watch dog". He prefers the Rolex Yachtmaster on his right paw and the Breitling Aerospace on his left.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.
> View attachment 15882679
> View attachment 15882680


Sorry for your loss. May good memories of Rocket live on with you. RIP Rocket.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Diesels said:


> Sorry for your loss. May good memories of Rocket live on with you. RIP Rocket.


Thank you.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

govdubspeedgo said:


> sorry for your loss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

StuT said:


> I'm awfully late getting into the game on this discussion, especially with 378 pages worth of it. Here is my black Lab, Jimi, who is a "watch dog". He prefers the Rolex Yachtmaster on his right paw and the Breitling Aerospace on his left.
> 
> View attachment 15883077


Late maybe,welcome assuredly..I've said this before after a supporter of the thread lost a friend,THIS THREAD is the ultimate reminder of the circle of life ALL MAMMALS on planet earth share...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.
> View attachment 15882679
> View attachment 15882680


So sorry for your loss. I think we've all been where you are now, if not all, then most of us. It's heartbraking. They give us so much in life, and leave such a hole when they go. Think of the good times mate, and meeting again one day - what a reunion that will be!








The Power Of The Dog By Rudyard Kipling, Famous Friendship Poem


Rudyard Kipling (1865-1936) had a special bond with his dogs. In this poem, he shares that a dog’s loyalty and devotion brings a man much joy, but a dog also has the power to break a man’s heart when its life comes to an end. There is a strong sense of structure with the varying repetition of...




www.familyfriendpoems.com


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both


So sorry for your loss. Been there like most of us, and more than once. Be strong buddy, it will be easier with time.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> About time Poppy showed up Knighty!!
> Has she got a bloody great bark now??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Very loudvery protective of the family and house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Some sport activities for teeth  BTW, Messy's bone is almost big as he is. He chose carefully  Now we have an hour or two of peace.



















































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Some sport activities for teeth  BTW, Messy's bone is almost big as he is. He chose carefully  Now we have an hour or two of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy hounds - good work fella! 😀


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> So sorry for your loss. Been there like most of us, and more than once. Be strong buddy, it will be easier with time.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Kind words and thoughts, thank you.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sorry to learn of Rockets' passing, always difficult to let go of someone who loves us w/ all their heart.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

maguirejp said:


> Rocket passed away May 10 th . Watch is mechanical Invicta. Love them both.
> View attachment 15882679
> View attachment 15882680


So sorry for your loss......dogs rock


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> So sorry for your loss......dogs rock
> 
> View attachment 15883976


Thank you


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doggy









.....and diver


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A couple of " solar panels"
Keep on keeping on all..
Dave


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> A couple of " solar panels"
> Keep on keeping on all..
> Dave
> View attachment 15884235


Two bosses and their driver  BTW Dave, what's wrong with your arm? Are you growing fur to be like Max and Sal, or it's just light and shadow playing? 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Doggy
> View attachment 15884212
> 
> 
> ...


Miss Kilo always looks so clean and fluffy. Who's her stylist?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Two bosses and their driver  BTW Dave, what's wrong with your arm? Are you growing fur to be like Max and Sal, or it's just light and shadow playing?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Morning Alun,
I believe half bad photography and half stupidity. 
When my parents split and sorta forgot where they left me, I started work at a killing deck at the abattoir.
Some pretty hard fellas back nearly 50 ago.
Anyway if carbon steel did not shave before your start at 3am you didn't start. So being ambidextrous you had to shave to start. Back then I only had " bum fluff" on my chin and around below, so both my arms copped it from mine and a few other green rivers.
The photos make it worse than it is but white tanned skin under ginger Meg's hair.
Can't keep it on my old noggin though!!
All the best in jest to you mate!!
Our hard mate, has a good heart ..hey?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> Miss Kilo always looks so clean and fluffy. Who's her stylist?


she has had 4 bathes during her almost 6yrs of age.....

1) skunked
2) rolled in dead salmon
3) rolled in dead salmon AGAIN
4) skunked AGAIN

the Akita is very cat like, and very, very clean.....they also are double coated and dirt just falls off....

....now, the shedding is another matter!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> she has had 4 bathes during her almost 6yrs of age.....
> 
> 1) skunked
> 2) rolled in dead salmon
> ...


Bloody hell MD..could spin that into one heck of a beanie!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell MD..could spin that into one heck of a beanie!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


One session with the brush....and she still looks like a yak.....

standing joke in the Akita world - they only shed twice a year......once from January to June, and the 2nd time from July to December.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Some sport activities for teeth  BTW, Messy's bone is almost big as he is. He chose carefully  Now we have an hour or two of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The meaty dog bone
The great equalizer


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Outgunned by more than 60 lbs., Ripple got tactical and threw some crouching tiger hidden dragon at Azloe.
No worries though, they are bros for life.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Outgunned by more than 60 lbs., Ripple got tactical and threw some crouching tiger hidden dragon at Azloe.
> No worries though, they are bros for life.
> View attachment 15884734
> 
> ...


Your pictures are great mate,it's like we are all watching them muck around!! Top post!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> she has had 4 bathes during her almost 6yrs of age.....
> 
> 1) skunked
> 2) rolled in dead salmon
> ...


I owned an akita rescue , ohana, she was all sweet and stuff but man If you were accidentally born a wild animal in particular a raccoon or a possum then you didn't want to ever met up with her. At the time I had a long wooden fence and it was old so it had some wobble to it, ohana learned this and she would wait for wild creatures to quickly shimmy their way a top of the fence then push on said fence there by putting them on the ground on her level , needless to say The Great & Brave Bear Hunters of Japan bloodline ran through this big sweetie. The next day I'd find her conquered battle torn foes , bury them & out of the kindness of her heart she would wait oh around 2 or 3 weeks dig them back up and present them much to my surprise always on the bed next to my pillow ... what sweet hearted dogs the akitas can be lol ... everytime I see your pup I think of that crazy girl.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Stop me if you have already heard this one ... a german , a belgian & a frenchie walk into a bar together ......





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

"What you talkin bout Willis" ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> "What you talkin bout Willis"
> View attachment 15884911


Lmao , that's about right ... this pup is touched for sure lol ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

*.*


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> "What you talkin bout Willis"
> View attachment 15884911


brothers from other mothers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Your pictures are great mate,it's like we are all watching them muck around!! Top post!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Mr. Dave, it is a pleasure sharing here.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Stop me if you have already heard this one ... a german , a belgian & a frenchie walk into a bar together ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir Tats, your Shep totally Rocks the sans collar look! It always surprises me how different some dogs look just by removing their collars.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15885375


Splendid Mr. Tooth


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Walking and cuddling before the storm.


























































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sir Tats, your Shep totally Rocks the sans collar look! It always surprises me how different some dogs look just by removing their collars.


That's funny we share that similar track of thinking... and in full agreement she looks best el natural. Only kink with that is if she ever went on a walk about around these parts people would mistake her for a coyote soooooooo her odds of coming back alive would be greatly diminished. Luckily she is a loyal girl & enjoys the limits of our 15 acres of wooded lands, occasionally the neighbors front porch but they know who & what she is so all good in the wood there..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Walking and cuddling before the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pack !!! And looks like yall all enjoy the sit down around the same time. Always smart to have your pups out during storms and having them play around / doing something fun later it diminishes the potential for them to hate storms.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> That's funny we share that similar track of thinking... and in full agreement she looks best el natural. Only kink with that is if she ever went on a walk about around these parts people would mistake her for a coyote soooooooo her odds of coming back alive would be greatly diminished. Luckily she is a loyal girl & enjoys the limits of our 15 acres of wooded lands, occasionally the neighbors front porch but they know who & what she is so all good in the wood there..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's a pretty big kink! Collar is definitely necessary sometimes. 15 acres is a nice expanse, more than adequate for frolicking pups!


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Luna says hi


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Not quite a dog but he was around at 4:06 am

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait. That's not a dog?

Have a good one guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

When your little 45kg puppy insist on cuddling and you ignore him 























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Not quite a dog but he was around at 4:06 am
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My guess is that he's just had a ? in your woods ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Not quite a dog but he was around at 4:06 am
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How do you deal with them Tat's? Do they get a warning or are protected?
Their meat is quite edible I've read, 
To me they seem to be like living with Saltwater crocodiles very skilled in " just turning up" and territorial to boot..
Seems like 4am is not a good time to step out for a wizz off your verandah!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just sitting down enjoying a chat with Max..
All the best fellow animal crazies 
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> How do you deal with them Tat's? Do they get a warning or are protected?
> Their meat is quite edible I've read,
> To me they seem to be like living with Saltwater crocodiles very skilled in " just turning up" and territorial to boot..
> Seems like 4am is not a good time to step out for a wizz off your verandah!
> ...


Up here we have both brown & grizzly bears & this image was caught by the neighbors game cam but that burn pile is like about ohhhh 5 feet away from our fencing , we have a big ass male that seems to have taken to the back section of woods but when I'm out and about I'm usually on atv or the land rover, dogs in tow , armed & the normal. You need to get tags for the brown bear. Grizzly can't hunt unless in danger with no option but you better be carrying some serious bang bang power cause the normal rounds will just piss them off. I have had bear before and If I recall they added some fat from something else but tasted pretty good. I wouldn't eat anything off a Male spring time since especially grizzly boars mostly eat other bear Cubs. If they dont know the Cubs are theirs then they have been known to stalk em relentlessly. Kind of like eating Pike during the summer, No No ... do yall have any kind of bears or pike ( northern pike ) fish ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 15888647
> 
> 
> Just sitting down enjoying a chat with Max..
> ...


That look says he's not getting much sense out of you Dave ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> That look says he's not getting much sense out of you Dave


Ha mate,
So true even I can't get any sense about me half the time...at least Max and Sal humour me..the rest of the family turn up the volume 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Up here we have both brown & grizzly bears & this image was caught by the neighbors game cam but that burn pile is like about ohhhh 5 feet away from our fencing , we have a big ass male that seems to have taken to the back section of woods but when I'm out and about I'm usually on atv or the land rover, dogs in tow , armed & the normal. You need to get tags for the brown bear. Grizzly can't hunt unless in danger with no option but you better be carrying some serious bang bang power cause the normal rounds will just piss them off. I have had bear before and If I recall they added some fat from something else but tasted pretty good. I wouldn't eat anything off a Male spring time since especially grizzly boars mostly eat other bear Cubs. If they dont know the Cubs are theirs then they have been known to stalk em relentlessly. Kind of like eating Pike during the summer, No No ... do yall have any kind of bears or pike ( northern pike ) fish ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Only bears here are Koalas and they'd only hurt you as you stood between them and their gum tree..can be aggressive but not deadly at all..more like cuddly.
Yes.we.get some like here the Long Tom variety and its so bony and greasy best to not touch...all our fishing is mostly reef fish offshore.
Agreed re that big black bear, one would want to be endangered to confront one or up in the 30 to 50 cal figuring I'd reckon.
I suppose it's like all wild life really..its their home too.
Just not too close.
Was a very clear pic..
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> My guess is that he's just had a ? in your woods ?











Talking Heads – Animals


This song is a satire of the paranoid, self-righteous worrywart that’s always looking to find a scapegoat for their problems. Byrne dons this disposition and aims his suspicious




genius.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

You animal! Thanks for the Heads, one of my all time favorite groups. 

Plenty of black bears here, not seen often around homes/neighborhoods but they do like gardens/feeders and trash bins. Plenty taken during bear season but I wouldn't eat any, too much carrion including tick-killed moose.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold beer with best friends. No diver, just a cool Timex Command Urban digital watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NonNobis115 (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's the Zelos Swordfish that I received yesterday with my unamused pooch.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lawnmower stopped working so a simple game of frisbee with the son. .... oh and mack too.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NonNobis115 said:


> Here's the Zelos Swordfish that I received yesterday with my unamused pooch.


That's a good lookin' pupper. A fine friend.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

If no one is going to play, I will play alone  Ben.























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New doggy, new diver.

Had the dog for a week, the diver for an hour.

King Turtle is in today.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sam is camouflaged and ready for action


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Sam is camouflaged and ready for action
> 
> View attachment 15893658


I can't see Sam only a watch and bedding , where is sam ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> I can't see Sam only a watch and bedding , where is sam ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The chickens want to know where is their forum? Divers & Dinners 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

v


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I can't see Sam only a watch and bedding , where is sam ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I mean duh...he's just using Samouflage


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> The chickens want to know where is their forum? Divers & Dinners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner diver?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Lots of smells to see where the rabbits have been lately.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> Lots of smells to see where the rabbits have been lately.
> View attachment 15894745


Can't see the dogs properly mate, that dang watch is getting in the way ?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

He is getting to old for action shots. He's content laying around these days.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> He is getting to old for action shots. He's content laying around these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 4 of that kind  They've deserved quite days.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I have 4 of that kind  They've deserved quite days.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Indeed they have!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

atlbbqguy said:


> He is getting to old for action shots. He's content laying around





atlbbqguy said:


> Indeed they have!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my young pups, but old dogs are the best.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Warm, late evening walk for Kilo, then back home for some water while we both sit on the deck...









....and then a snooze


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> He is getting to old for action shots. He's content laying around these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a very content old boy now and you can see how much he loves his rub from you mate..top stuff!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Working in the garage, I leave the side door open so the dogs can go in and out to the backyard. Roxy is hanging out with me, Koji is out back when he comes running in full speed, then a hear scratching / rustling on the fence. I turn expecting to see a cat or other critter.... nope... red tailed hawk! Narrow escape for Koji. 😱🦅
Back inside, safe.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Working in the garage, I leave the side door open so the dogs can go in and out to the backyard. Roxy is hanging out with me, Koji is out back when he comes running in full speed, then a hear scratching / rustling on the fence. I turn expecting to see a cat or other critter.... nope... red tailed hawk! Narrow escape for Koji.
> Back inside, safe.
> View attachment 15898203
> View attachment 15898204


If I was 15 pounds I'd be sweating the birds of prey. Up here we have bald eagles and Falcons neither of will think twice of snatching up a small dog or cat so Koji is wise !!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Working in the garage, I leave the side door open so the dogs can go in and out to the backyard. Roxy is hanging out with me, Koji is out back when he comes running in full speed, then a hear scratching / rustling on the fence. I turn expecting to see a cat or other critter.... nope... red tailed hawk! Narrow escape for Koji. ??
> Back inside, safe.
> View attachment 15898203
> View attachment 15898204


Man, close call. Glad to hear Koji was wise enough to evade! As a fellow Altichron owner who lives about 650ft. Above sea level, you've either got a high pressure system in town or your much closer to the ocean than me!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

More terrible terriers needed in this thread!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Two tours x 3 doggies







































































New tie 








Two hours later


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Two tours x 3 doggies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


literally nothing beats a good walk with the pack, then back home for a snooze!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> literally nothing beats a good walk with the pack, then back nome for a snooze!


You're so right 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

8505davids said:


> More terrible terriers needed in this thread!!
> View attachment 15898803


That's a very cool Squale


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's a very cool Squale


Seen quite a few of these different branded Squale dual crown Supermatics (had 3 myself at one point - the other two having the usual very dark grey sunburst dial and the usual colourful Squale bezel inserts) but this is the only one I've seen with the funky bright shiny silver dial. Very 70s cheap bling!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Man, close call. Glad to hear Koji was wise enough to evade! As a fellow Altichron owner who lives about 650ft. Above sea level, you've either got a high pressure system in town or your much closer to the ocean than me!


Yes, I live in small farming town east of the Bay Area. About 50' elevation but have hills to the west and the Sierra Nevada's to the east.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Now another one Chase mate..of your great best friend ..let's get to know him/ her..
All the best
Dave


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Now another one Chase mate..of your great best friend ..let's get to know him/ her..
> All the best
> Dave


This is Outback. He's a rescue Husky. Like me he gets too hot for anything but likes to be outside in the shade. It's the classic story, my girlfriend wanted a dog, I didn't want a dog, so we compromised and got a dog. Basically he's a 70lb wolf with a teddy bear personality that follows me around the house...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ChaseOne said:


> This is Outback. He's a rescue Husky. Like me he gets too hot for anything but likes to be outside in the shade. It's the classic story, my girlfriend wanted a dog, I didn't want a dog, so we compromised and got a dog. Basically he's a 70lb wolf with a teddy bear personality that follows me around the house...
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Excellent mate!!
Welcome to the " pack" Outback!!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> This is Outback. He's a rescue Husky. Like me he gets too hot for anything but likes to be outside in the shade. It's the classic story, my girlfriend wanted a dog, I didn't want a dog, so we compromised and got a dog. Basically he's a 70lb wolf with a teddy bear personality that follows me around the house...
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


handsome fella!

Kilo is a northern breed also, and really not a fan of the summer weather here on the West Coast of Canada, where we do hit 35C+ consistently during the summer......

Hence we have AC, which my wife thinks was for her, but was actually for Kilo!

Kilo says "hi"!










she is often mistaken for a Husky, but is actually an (American) Akita, a pizza slice under 110lbs and the furry love of my life!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> handsome fella!
> 
> Kilo is a northern breed also, and really not a fan of the summer weather here on the West Coast of Canada, where we do hit 35C+ consistently during the summer......
> 
> ...


Handsome coat brother...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Excellent mate!!
> Welcome to the " pack" Outback!!
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave!
-Dan

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ChaseOne said:


> Thanks Dave!
> -Dan
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Good crew on board here Dan, you and Outback will really enjoy the best thread on WUS.
👍👍


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> handsome fella!
> 
> Kilo is a northern breed also, and really not a fan of the summer weather here on the West Coast of Canada, where we do hit 35C+ consistently during the summer......
> 
> ...


People mistake her for a Husky?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

too happy to see her (my friend's pomeranian) again after couple of years and forgot to take pic with the watch I was wearing..


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> People mistake her for a Husky?


yup...or a Malumute, or a chow, or a wolf hybrid, or a mix......pretty rare breed where I am, with only 1 other in the area...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

GoldenDog88 said:


> View attachment 15901861
> View attachment 15901862


Welcome mate..look forward to seeing your posts of your beautiful mate!!
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

GoldenDog88 said:


> View attachment 15901861
> View attachment 15901862


There is no more kindhearted dog than the Golden, and I'll fight anyone who says different.  Somebody did something very right in developing that breed. The only catch is you need to be prepared to love them as much as they love you, which is a tall order.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> There is no more kindhearted dog than the Golden, and I'll fight anyone who says different.  Somebody did something very right in developing that breed. The only catch is you need to be prepared to love them as much as they love you, which is a tall order.


Your a bloody funny fellow Urb!
Mate no contest re a dogs love for their owners, I'm calling it equal🙂
However if you are going to take the gloves off..we have to let the sports channels know that we are making a comeback after retiring..Ha
All the best in jest mate.!!
We have not seen one of our beautiful old goldens for a while, hope she's still okay.
See you mate
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crashed out over here..Sal's has got a big case of the " tom tits" for domestic only duties..
Some really top posts to enjoy from older and new recruits!! Keep them coming ( Spun you are overdue)








All the best fellow animal crazies
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Stuffed up..sorry guys


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

urbino said:


> There is no more kindhearted dog than the Golden, and I'll fight anyone who says different.  Somebody did something very right in developing that breed. The only catch is you need to be prepared to love them as much as they love you, which is a tall order.


Agreed. And... you have to be happy picking up dog hair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't have a diver on, but I do have dais keeping me company.

Enjoy your day guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> .


Poppy is gorgeous Knighty! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Finished with lawn mowing and cuddling with Messy little bit. Others are napping (as most of the time ).









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Don't have a diver on, but I do have dais keeping me company.
> 
> Enjoy your day guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good old Daiz...she's just a bloody good sort Ben..
Grand old girl...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Poppy is gorgeous Knighty!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Her parents were show dogs, probably why she looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My office manager's pup (Kane), thinks he's so cool. Apparently he likes to carry a cig around with him while he is on patrol:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

look dad, horses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15902631


Bloody hell those " lurchers" can hit the after burners !!
Even on soft sand , how long do they keep being gooses Snag?
Great water vis too...I know sprocket loves his cold dip

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> My office manager's pup (Kane), thinks he's so cool. Apparently he likes to carry a cig around with him while he is on patrol:
> 
> View attachment 15902585
> 
> ...


Least he's not starting on menthol..( I know no dogs were injured during this shot mate..Ha!)

Just planted a old mate yesterday who kept 50 plus a day going long after we all had our horoscopes read and ditched them..

He's a cool pup mate and a fun pic ...he looks like a real wag..

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

govdubspeedgo said:


> look dad, horses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic mate, a top shot.there...
We used to tell think when our pups first saw the gee gees...that they thought .He'll those are bloody huge dogs!!
Your pup looks like a fine example of the breed..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> My office manager's pup (Kane), thinks he's so cool. Apparently he likes to carry a cig around with him while he is on patrol:
> 
> View attachment 15902585
> 
> ...


Smoke em if you got em!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Chewin' sticks and such. I'll stick with a can of brrrr.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Crashed out over here..Sal's has got a big case of the " tom tits" for domestic only duties..
> Some really top posts to enjoy from older and new recruits!! Keep them coming ( Spun you are overdue)
> View attachment 15902041
> 
> ...


I am indeed sir......wrung out lately. I'll get with the program.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I'm managing to bore all 3 of them,..youngest son on lhs ..putting his case forward. 
Max and Sal bored as well.
Great pics of your




























crew Winky!!
Top day all..
Dave


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Well I'm managing to bore all 3 of them,..youngest son on lhs ..putting his case forward.
> Max and Sal bored as well.
> Great pics of your
> View attachment 15903562
> ...


That sinn really looks the business mate. Love the splash of orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

It seems that poor old Ozzy is coming close to his end. I hope we are mistaking, but he's loosing weight quite rapidly. He's eating normally, but tumors eats him. His waist is visible narrower and thinner, and also Nina stared to bark on him and chase him away. She acted same when Medo was close to his end. I wish he will be with us longer than expected...























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sending my best thoughts to you and ozzy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> It seems that poor old Ozzy is coming close to his end. I hope we are mistaking, but he's loosing weight quite rapidly. He's eating normally, but tumors eats him. His waist is visible narrower and thinner, and also Nina stared to bark on him and chase him away. She acted same when Medo was close to his end. I wish he will be with us longer than expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😢🙏🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sending my best thoughts to you and ozzy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Northern Chapter's thoughts are with you & Oz Alun. Best wishes mate.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> It seems that poor old Ozzy is coming close to his end. I hope we are mistaking, but he's loosing weight quite rapidly. He's eating normally, but tumors eats him. His waist is visible narrower and thinner, and also Nina stared to bark on him and chase him away. She acted same when Medo was close to his end. I wish he will be with us longer than expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this. Hope he improves 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Oz is a graceful old boy Alun. Here's to him and only him right now. Best wishes.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Yesterday ... action shots , had to go into actual town so made the most & surprised the fam with some mexican take out & annika enjoyed the jaunt into town.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks guys. I know your thoughts are with Ozzy. Unfortunately, he will not be better. We knew that he's very sick and doesn't have much time. That's why he couldn't move with his owners to Australia, and that's exactly why we took him. To make his life (doesn't matter how long or short) as beautiful as it can be. And he enjoys it, trust me. When my wifey or I come out, he turns into big puppy. Jumping happily around us, waging his tail, barking from happiness, and wants to cuddle. Love this big ol' boy...

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

urbino said:


> There is no more kindhearted dog than the Golden, and I'll fight anyone who says different.  Somebody did something very right in developing that breed. The only catch is you need to be prepared to love them as much as they love you, which is a tall order.


She is just pure sweetness, perfect family dog. Her grooming can be a little high maintenance, but if I had luxurious golden hair, I'd probably be high maintenance too  Really is a great breed though, I'm definitely sold


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Welcome mate..look forward to seeing your posts of your beautiful mate!!
> Dave


Thank you, Dave. This thread seemed perfect because after my family, my main interests are my dog and my watches. And I especially have become more inclined towards divers lately, robust, good looking and as simple as it is, a timing bezel is a great tool


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

GoldenDog88 said:


> Thank you, Dave. This thread seemed perfect because after my family, my main interests are my dog and my watches. And I especially have become more inclined towards divers lately, robust, good looking and as simple as it is, a timing bezel is a great tool


Welcome to the best thread on WUS! I'm sure you'll enjoy the ride here. Just remember: doggies comes first, divers second. Our beloved pups must always be in focus, divers can be blurry 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

GoldenDog88 said:


> Thank you, Dave. This thread seemed perfect because after my family, my main interests are my dog and my watches. And I especially have become more inclined towards divers lately, robust, good looking and as simple as it is, a timing bezel is a great tool
> 
> I reckon you have your order in perfectly, family..then dog family..then a diver.
> You will enjoy the friendly banter mate.
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had to catch up ..big night on the grunters. 
My sons still reckon that my dogs get better beds than they did..I'm getting " soft" they reckon..Ha probably right...
















Old Ozzie Alun, so bloody glad he's got you and your gal to send him upstairs mate..
What a great time you have given him with your other orphans..he was blessed to end up being cared for before his next move upstairs.
Gold collar mate..I don't know how you do it,.but I'm so glad you do..
Yell out mate..if we need to assist in any way please.
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Best thoughts to you and the pack, Noc. Here's hoping he doesn't suffer much. Dogs are so stoic, it's hard to tell.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

GoldenDog88 said:


> She is just pure sweetness, perfect family dog. Her grooming can be a little high maintenance, but if I had luxurious golden hair, I'd probably be high maintenance too  Really is a great breed though, I'm definitely sold


What's her name? (Apologies if I missed it earlier.)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks guys. I know your thoughts are with Ozzy. Unfortunately, he will not be better. We knew that he's very sick and doesn't have much time. That's why he couldn't move with his owners to Australia, and that's exactly why we took him. To make his life (doesn't matter how long or short) as beautiful as it can be. And he enjoys it, trust me. When my wifey or I come out, he turns into big puppy. Jumping happily around us, waging his tail, barking from happiness, and wants to cuddle. Love this big ol' boy...
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Awwww , damn it this seems to be hard year and we arent even into summer yet. Much love & respect to you & the wife for being great folk. My wife & I did this twice with Old as can be dogs where the owners for different reasons somehow just couldn't keep the old girls , an English bulldog Bubbles who only lasted about 9 months & Dottie May , old old English pointer again for whatever reason that isn't actually remarkable enough to remember somehow they just couldn't keep her & we jumped at having her as part of pack albeit for just a short while, she had the best year the last year of her life.

Give hugs , kisses , icecubes to Ozzy or whatever floats his boat brother !!!

For the guys who share their drinks with their dogs ... cheers.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Are you going to rub my belly? I'm waiting...








That's it! Good human.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Are you going to rub my belly? I'm waiting...
> View attachment 15905705
> 
> That's it! Good human.
> ...


Yep mate, you nailed it.
We are wrapped around their paw!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

This time the dog is in better focus!
Lizzie like to Try to find that chipmunk. It hides in the wood pile.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Awwww , damn it this seems to be hard year and we arent even into summer yet. Much love & respect to you & the wife for being great folk. My wife & I did this twice with Old as can be dogs where the owners for different reasons somehow just couldn't keep the old girls , an English bulldog Bubbles who only lasted about 9 months & Dottie May , old old English pointer again for whatever reason that isn't actually remarkable enough to remember somehow they just couldn't keep her & we jumped at having her as part of pack albeit for just a short while, she had the best year the last year of her life.
> 
> Give hugs , kisses , icecubes to Ozzy or whatever floats his boat brother !!!
> 
> ...


It's great what you all are doing and have done by taking in these pups. 
They help make the whole catastrophe worth living!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

karwath said:


> This time the dog is in better focus!
> Lizzie like to Try to find that chipmunk. It hides in the wood pile.
> View attachment 15905973


That's cool, reminds me of of our Franklin. He would sit on the porch with us and wait for the moles then go nuts trying to get at them. He got a few. Nice pooch, jack Russell?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Since we're on the topic of being fallible human suckers, why wouldn't Azloe take advantage of the situation? Excuse me Sir Loin of Beef, may I top off your water bowl and fetch you a bully stick while you contemplate your next car ride with the window down?








At least The Burglar has the decency to nap in his pink mini poodle basket - good grief!








Gratuitous Seiko lume shot to melt your face on this fine Maryland evening.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Since we're on the topic of being fallible human suckers, why wouldn't Azloe take advantage of the situation? Excuse me Sir Loin of Beef, may I top off your water bowl and fetch you a bully stick while you contemplate your next car ride with the window down?
> View attachment 15907091
> 
> At least The Burglar has the decency to nap in his pink mini poodle basket - good grief!
> ...


Yep...we are wrapped around their paws for sure!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> That's cool, reminds me of of our Franklin. He would sit on the porch with us and wait for the moles then go nuts trying to get at them. He got a few. Nice pooch, jack Russell?


Yes she is a JRT, but she is not as good of a hunter as our other dog, who is not as noisy and is more ninja-like.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno seems to have handled the castration ok.
He's still a bit wobbly, but he's alive.
Not quite ready to eat a carrot yet, but he's sleeping with it between his teeth...









Snapped a whole lot of photos of him last night in case it was our last night together. 
I'm glad to say that we have more nights and more photos ahead of us.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno seems to have handled the castration ok.
> He's still a bit wobbly, but he's alive.
> Not quite ready to eat a carrot yet, but he's sleeping with it between his teeth...
> View attachment 15907768
> ...


Great news my fabulous furry freak brother. Best wishes & quick healing Bruno x


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Great news my fabulous furry freak brother. Best wishes & quick healing Bruno x


Thanks!😊


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

When it rains, Tripper is the more dedicated hunter and I have to go out and get her off the scent of whatever she smells and come inside. Good thing I have a diver watch on.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno seems to have handled the castration ok.
> He's still a bit wobbly, but he's alive.
> Not quite ready to eat a carrot yet, but he's sleeping with it between his teeth...
> View attachment 15907768
> ...


Great! All the best to Bruno and you!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Great! All the best to Bruno and you!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you.🎈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket & Floyd helping with the lawn mowing. Poppy was asleep on the bed indoors. Daisy & the girls kept a watchful eye on things. Leaving the grass longer this year so the daisies don't get trashed and are there for the insects.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket & Floyd helping with the lawn mowing. Poppy was asleep on the bed indoors. Daisy & the girls kept a watchful eye on things. Leaving the grass longer this year so the daisies don't get trashed and are there for the insects.
> View attachment 15908073
> View attachment 15908075
> View attachment 15908077


Such a beautiful part of the world you live in. Especially the sunny days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Such a beautiful part of the world you live in. Especially the sunny days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fo shizzle.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Get well soon, Bruno. Chicks really aren't worth the bother, anyway.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno seems to have handled the castration ok.
> He's still a bit wobbly, but he's alive.
> Not quite ready to eat a carrot yet, but he's sleeping with it between his teeth...
> View attachment 15907768
> ...


Funny thing how we super stress and they are oblivious fortunately. 
Your pic with him with his carrot between his jaws..shows him for the " wag" he is.
Glad he was able to be diagnosed and came through with his same big lunk like swagger!!
Great result..
Dave


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Funny thing how we super stress and they are oblivious fortunately.
> Your pic with him with his carrot between his jaws..shows him for the " wag" he is.
> Glad he was able to be diagnosed and came through with his same big lunk like swagger!!
> Great result..
> Dave


Thanks.
He slept pretty much all day yesterday after the surgery. I put the cone around his neck at about 1am to get some sleep myself. He woke me at about 5 and wanted to get rid of the cone and take a pee.

I have to work today, so a buddy set his alarm on a Saturday to watch Bruno for me while I work. 06-12...
My new hero.

Bruno really doesn't like the cone, for obvious reasons, and I don't want to make the situation worse for him, so for the most time, he'll have company to keep him from licking the wound and I'll cone him only at night when I need to sleep.

We have some long days ahead of us before this is over, but at least the main issue is delt with.🎈

He got his pain meds this morning and had breakfast before I went to work. Seems happy.🙏💚


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks.
> He slept pretty much all day yesterday after the surgery. I put the cone around his neck at about 1am to get some sleep myself. He woke me at about 5 and wanted to get rid of the cone and take a pee.
> 
> I have to work today, so a buddy set his alarm on a Saturday to watch Bruno for me while I work. 06-12...
> ...


We've used these as an alternative to the cone - worked well for us.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks.
> He slept pretty much all day yesterday after the surgery. I put the cone around his neck at about 1am to get some sleep myself. He woke me at about 5 and wanted to get rid of the cone and take a pee.
> 
> I have to work today, so a buddy set his alarm on a Saturday to watch Bruno for me while I work. 06-12...
> ...


Like Snag has suggested the methods that has worked for him and his gal..we used the old Neck noodles with velcro adjustment for comfort that our sons used when competing in motocross.
Not the blow up ones the solid but flexible foam ones which i padded up further so the wounded dog could actually sleep and breathe plus be comfortable.
We found they adjusted quickly and it was super easy to watch plus not putting up with lacing a uncomfortable cone..
A thought to give him a bit of normal movement.
Dave


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> We've used these as an alternative to the cone - worked well for us.
> View attachment 15909275


Wow! What a great product. Many thanks for the tip! He'll be getting one of those for sure!???


DaveandStu said:


> Like Snag has suggested the methods that has worked for him and his gal..we used the old Neck noodles with velcro adjustment for comfort that our sons used when competing in motocross.
> Not the blow up ones the solid but flexible foam ones which i padded up further so the wounded dog could actually sleep and breathe plus be comfortable.
> We found they adjusted quickly and it was super easy to watch plus not putting up with lacing a uncomfortable cone..
> A thought to give him a bit of normal movement.
> Dave


Thanks so much for the tip!
I'll try the suit first. Looks like a great solution.??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Wow! What a great product. Many thanks for the tip! He'll be getting one of those for sure!💚🎈🙏
> 
> Thanks so much for the tip!
> I'll try the suit first. Looks like a great solution.👍🏼


Yes mate, anything to alleviate the feeling they are being punished and let them adjust and heal..great chance of success.
I've never seen those suits, they look great.
The neck noodle just will not allow your lad to chew,.can not reach region.
Then I see Snags suit and no accidental contact injuries..
May need a combination of both to protect him.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm no detective, but I think the pink-haired 13 yr old had something to do with this.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I'm no detective, but I think the pink-haired 13 yr old had something to do with this.
> View attachment 15909738
> View attachment 15909739
> View attachment 15909740


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15909761


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I'm no detective, but I think the pink-haired 13 yr old had something to do with this.
> View attachment 15909738
> View attachment 15909739
> View attachment 15909740


Haha. I hope he doesn't spend all his time chasing whatever that pink thing is that's trying to grab his ass.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Haha. I hope he doesn't spend all his time chasing whatever that pink thing is that's trying to grab his ass.


Azloe is a fairly simple dog, but so far he hasn't fallen for it.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

This is what I get for being positive.
Back at the vets today because his sack is full of something for some reason.??
It was empty this time yesterday. Now it's as big as it ever was.

We had to drive to the emergency room, and since it's Saturday, my local vets are closed. Nearest one on the mainland - 260km round trip... I've had to make that trip too many times I feel. About once a year something goes really wrong with Bruno at the wrong day of the week. 
That's what I get for living on an island. Furthest away from the bridge too. Of course.

They took his blood and determined that he had no internal bleeding from the results. He should be between 37 and 60 on some scale. He's at 36. If he had internal bleeding, it would be below 30. That's good, of course. That means he's not going to die. At least not tonight. But what's up with the sack? What's in there? No one knows.?

I've got a new visit booked for Monday at my local vets for a new blood test. Only a 80km roundtrip.
It's with the same vet that did the actual deballing, so hopefully, we'll get some answers Monday afternoon.

Bruno is more of a trooper than me. He's doesn't mind anything it seems. Getting stung with needles, getting probed in the arse or having someone poking in his mouth and in his eyes. Not a sound, not even a flinch.

I'm always anxious about leaving him with strangers at the vets. But as soon as someone takes the lead from me, he looks up at me, wags his tail and drags the person out of the room. I know he's not scared of anything, but I worry about it anyways.

Got one of those whateverthey'recalled while I was there. Didn't find one that said Bruno, so I guess he's Buster from now on.









Macro diver dial from the archive for topic.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> This is what I get for being positive.
> Back at the vets today because his sack is full of something for some reason.😢😢
> It was empty this time yesterday. Now it's as big as it ever was.
> 
> ...


Hope it's nothing serious. Maybe some fluid build up they can drain. Keep us updated.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Hope it's nothing serious. Maybe some fluid build up they can drain. Keep us updated.


That was the guess from the vet. Some coagulated blood and some liquid buildup from the trauma combined with some swelling... In which casez he'll deal with it himself as he heals.
I'm hoping for that, but then again, look where being positive got us...

I feel like I'm setting myself up for more disappointment.?

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> That was the guess from the vet. Some coagulated blood and some liquid buildup from the trauma combined with some swelling... In which casez he'll deal with it himself as he heals.
> I'm hoping for that, but then again, look where being positive got us...
> 
> I feel like I'm setting myself up for more disappointment.😟
> ...


Keep on keeping on Bro, Bruno/Buster certainly will. Fingers crossed for you 🤞🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> This is what I get for being positive.
> Back at the vets today because his sack is full of something for some reason.😢😢
> It was empty this time yesterday. Now it's as big as it ever was.
> 
> ...


Cool threads Bruno/Buster 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> This is what I get for being positive.
> Back at the vets today because his sack is full of something for some reason.😢😢
> It was empty this time yesterday. Now it's as big as it ever was.
> 
> ...


A couple of points here dog and big animal vet related.
I has the same vet for 40 plus and he retired. My vet would take a call any time and heal,soothe both beast and man.
New vet..0ne minute to closing time and you need your trusted vet, they switch over to emergency which like all of us money matters little to animal welfare. Point being vets were on call from your local carer.
Now I've seen one from mine at emergency making decisions at 10 times cost...when he could of cared for at his own surgery 100kms closer..we have no ambulance with lights and sirens I told him! ****s me you are not like your predecessor with service.
It's a rort now I reckon, emotional ransom and tyranny of distance and time where you can lose your best friend.
Changed to other old vet now as they would swap call outs.
New breed are gougers in their work ethics, dog's in a cage ..recovery old days you could sit watch and call..now they turn light off and see if alive in the morning.
Mate..I actually thought Bruno was getting the full stone and prostate removal..not just castration? As other members know I had to have my Max castrated for similar reasons.
He used to pee blood and I thought it was a" Hit " as most cattle dogs get booted by our livestock. I hope that his swelling is from being moved around and pushed and pulled while being under anaesthetic by non muscled nurse or vets.
Thus being his swelling and it subsides. I truly do Bobo.
All surgeries on my dogs I assisted prior to Max and I was ****ting myself as you are.
Let's just think positive for the big fella and hope old school vets come back to care..
My 2 bob's worth mate, cause we all know that long extra drive and wait for kids or our loved animals...I assume he's on major anti inflammatory and other antibiotics, clotting requirements. Aside that I'm confident for a good outcome for him mate..
Dave


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was gonna post a kilo and diver pic, but having read about Bruno, I'll just wish him and you well @[BOBO].........

Kilo is thinking about Bruno and sends her ❤


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> A couple of points here dog and big animal vet related.
> I has the same vet for 40 plus and he retired. My vet would take a call any time and heal,soothe both beast and man.
> New vet..0ne minute to closing time and you need your trusted vet, they switch over to emergency which like all of us money matters little to animal welfare. Point being vets were on call from your local carer.
> Now I've seen one from mine at emergency making decisions at 10 times cost...when he could of cared for at his own surgery 100kms closer..we have no ambulance with lights and sirens I told him! ****s me you are not like your predecessor with service.
> ...


Mr. Dave,

Your passion for animals, your support for Bobo and I'm sure for any of us who needs it, and your experience with these difficulties is palpable and extraordinary.

Internet, distance, and partial anonymity aside, glad to know you sir!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> That was the guess from the vet. Some coagulated blood and some liquid buildup from the trauma combined with some swelling... In which casez he'll deal with it himself as he heals.
> I'm hoping for that, but then again, look where being positive got us...
> 
> I feel like I'm setting myself up for more disappointment.😟
> ...


Hoping for a good outcome Mr. Bobo. Godspeed to you and Bruno.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15909761


I use to laugh my ass off watching the one and only Peter sellers. No one else in the home finds his movies as funny as I do so its basically me enjoying them but that's okay, you can't force people to have excellent taste in comedy 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

BoBo,

You have Brunos' back and he's a verly lucky dog for that. Take care of him and yourself.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Mr. Dave,
> 
> Your passion for animals and support for Bobo and I'm sure for anyone on this thread who needs it is palpable. And I mean to the point where the internet and distance and partial anonymity seem to vaporize as if you are standing at the front door
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, we ALL are members of our love for our animals here I reckon.

I really miss some of our old mates and their humans no longer with us in this circle badly.

Met some great fellas from all over the world in real life, to drink and dive and just have a laugh with.

One day I hope we all get to have a few coldies!!

Plus I nominate Ben and 8 as our designated drivers...Ha if that ever happened ...twould be brilliant!!

However Alun would get that gig cause he's always looking after something ??
We want a bit more life in Bruno..so stay positive Bobo.
Don't get down mate, he'll pick up on it try to give yourself a break..
Dave


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone!
Day two of recovery seems to be moving along like the first, sans emergency room. He's fine and I'm worried...
I guess that's the new dynamic in our household.






























He doesn't look or behave like a dog in any kind of pain at least. So unless he's just putting on a brave face, he's fine.
Still going to the vets tomorrow to check again, though.
Not taking any chances at this juncture.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Enzo my new pup got to swim for the 1st time last week. Now I can't keep him out of the pool. When we got him in the fall my pool was already closed.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Day two of recovery seems to be moving along like the first, sans emergency room. He's fine and I'm worried...
> I guess that's the new dynamic in our household.
> View attachment 15911697
> ...


They may be more stoic than us when in pain, but dogs are 100% real. If Bruno seems happy, and he looks that way in your pics, I think he's happy and content.
I would probably make the same call you are by going to the vet for reassurance.
Hope you both get some rest Mr Bobo.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> They may be more stoic than us when in pain, but dogs are 100% real. If Bruno seems happy, and he looks that way in your pics, I think he's happy and content.
> I would probably make the same call you are by going to the vet for reassurance.
> Hope you both get some rest Mr Bobo.


Thanks.
Pitbulls are notorious for not telling you when they're in pain, but when you know them, you can always tell when something is wrong. It's hard to tell specifically what it is, though...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks.
> Pitbulls are notorious for not telling you when they're in pain, but when you know them, you can always tell when something is wrong. It's hard to tell specifically what it is, though...


10-4, our Dalmatian was a little like that. He acted in spite of his cancer quite often.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> I use to laugh my ass off watching the one and only Peter sellers. No one else in the home finds his movies as funny as I do so its basically me enjoying them but that's okay, you can't force people to have excellent taste in comedy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm with you there brother - A shot in the dark.....one of the greatest movies of all time!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk with Miss Kilo....4 deers for entertainment...fortunately I saw them before she did, so leash on and no deer sausage for me!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15912048


Nothing beats a " fence rub"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Northern Chapter wait patiently for their Bruno update 🤗


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hurt my back (have disc hernia) so can't move and play with doggies, but I'm (and doggies) with Bruno and all of you guys. Keep post pics of those beautiful furry family members! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hurt my back (have disc hernia) so can't move and play with doggies, but I'm (and doggies) with Bruno and all of you guys. Keep post pics of those beautiful furry family members!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Ouch! Can't 'Like' that post Alun - get well soon mate ?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ouch! Can't 'Like' that post Alun - get well soon mate


Thanks mate. That's nothing new. Had surgery in 2006, but after few years it was back, and from time to time, when I'm not careful, I end in bed for a couple of days enjoying in painkillers 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a bad back, myself, Noc, so I get where you're coming from. Rest up and let it do its thing.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Northern Chapter wait patiently for their Bruno update 🤗
> View attachment 15913290


I think this is the first time I've seen Sprocket in the water without a big smile on his face. You must have been making him get out. 

Who's that big dog on the right, 2nd from top?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen Sprocket in the water without a big smile on his face. You must have been making him get out.
> 
> Who's that big dog on the right, 2nd from top?


Better? I'm sure the previous pics just caught him pondering life, the universe & everthaing for a moment&#8230; ?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno is fine!
Thank you all so much for all the positivity and overall good vibes. ??

The vet took his temp, squeezed his sack a bit and said everything looked fine. 
She almost seemed a bit annoyed that I didn't get that diagnosis on Saturday. I didn't even have to pay for the visit. ?

So, in short. Everything is looking good and the sack is a bit swollen from the trauma. That's all.

I'm slowly getting back to not panicking, but I'm still a bit shuck up from this ordeal. Bruno seems to be handling it better than me.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Small dog, big diver.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno is fine!
> Thank you all so much for all the positivity and overall good vibes. ??
> 
> The vet took his temp, squeezed his sack a bit and said everything looked fine.
> ...


Tuck in Brother, it's all looking good ????


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Small dog, big diver.
> 
> View attachment 15913920


This almost.... almost feels forced... obviously we hold no malice towards the forced dog-diver-wristie as all are guilty here ...

Something about rocks and glass houses ... hehehehe

Great puppers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> This almost.... almost feels forced... obviously we hold no malice towards the forced dog-diver-wristie as all are guilty here ...
> 
> Something about rocks and glass houses ... hehehehe
> 
> ...


Yeah he was looking at me like WTF are you doing man? Lol

Had him for two weeks only. He's a very cute little guy


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Yeah he was looking at me like WTF are you doing man? Lol
> 
> Had him for two weeks only. He's a very cute little guy


They all start off that way , give him another month and he will know its show time & will begin nailing the harder poses lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika & her shadow pearl with Gunter making a sneak appearance with the Reef.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno is fine!
> Thank you all so much for all the positivity and overall good vibes. ??
> 
> The vet took his temp, squeezed his sack a bit and said everything looked fine.
> ...


Hey Bruno, how 'bout we go into town for a nice sack massage and some tacos?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Hey Bruno, how 'bout we go into town for a nice sack massage and some tacos?


Who'd say no to that‽?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Cooling down over here, which is like nothing you guys endure..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Morning walk with Miss Kilo....4 deers for entertainment...fortunately I saw them before she did, so leash on and no deer sausage for me!
> 
> View attachment 15912031
> View attachment 15912032
> View attachment 15912033


Can miss kilo run fast with endurance MD? She looks.bloody strong as.
So natural hunter but are they a running dog? Our cattle dogs literally lope beside horse and rider when mustering and as long as you don't push it will keep it up for hours over and through rough country..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Can miss kilo run fast with endurance MD? She looks.bloody strong as.
> So natural hunter but are they a running dog? Our cattle dogs literally lope beside horse and rider when mustering and as long as you don't push it will keep it up for hours over and through rough country..


Unlike lurchers. Much like me in the bedroom their performance is more of a flash-in-the-pan 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Unlike lurchers. Much like me in the bedroom their performance is more of a flash-in-the-pan


Then I believe you need to train and practise much more Snag!!
This conditional on your amazing and lovely " fragrant one" 
( who obviously lost a bet like mine did years ago)
Grants necessary skill set training!!!
I believe best to train after a swim in your balmy and beautiful isle
If not I'd go Top Shelf in bubbly..then more bubbly. ..Krug..then more Kruger 
But that can make bubbs some times
All the best in jest
My friend

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Today's update.
All is well.🎈

Bruno joins me at work this week. If the weather allows, he'll be joining me at work until August.👍🏼😊 
I always try to keep him in the shade, but he always picks the sun.😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Today's update.
> All is well.🎈
> 
> Bruno joins me at work this week. If the weather allows, he'll be joining me at work until August.👍🏼😊
> ...


He looks content, did he ever mate with a *****?
Was my biggest regret with Max that I never got a pup out of him for succession planning..there's a old saying" never back a black dog on a hot day at the races"
He looks like a great solar panel..to me.
Dave


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks content, did he ever mate with a ***?
> Was my biggest regret with Max that I never got a pup out of him for succession planning..there's a old saying" never back a black dog on a hot day at the races"
> He looks like a great solar panel..to me.
> Dave


No, he didn't get the chance to mate. 😞
We were planning to, but corona hit and it got postponed...

He's a great solar panel! In the summer, it's my job to pour water over him a couple of times every work shift.😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Thanks duc!😊🎈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks duc!😊🎈
> View attachment 15916916


x 2


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Update of the day.
All is well.🎈👍🏼









The incision is dry and clean and is healing great.
The swelling of the sack has gone down a bit too, so everything looks fine.

The sun is shining, so we took the first semi long walk since the surgery today. It went well. He wanted to take us even further, but easy does it, I think...

Almost forgot the diver.









Before you ask. Yes, it's a flower patterned velour track suit top that I'm wearing. With pride! 😁😁
Might as well give you a taste of the complete ensemble.😂🦄









Dolly Parton said it best -It's really expensive to look this cheap.😉😊

One day I might give you the idiotic story behind the mix-matched socks...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Update of the day.
> All is well.🎈👍🏼
> View attachment 15917313
> 
> ...


Your eclectic wardrobe is strangely satisfying to me - my inner bohemian is living vicariously through you brother. Keep up the good work, with your standards of dress, and Bobo of course.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Your eclectic wardrobe is strangely satisfying to me - my inner bohemian is living vicariously through you brother. Keep up the good work, with your standards of dress, and Bobo of course.


Thank you brother!🎈😊


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

What's that Ozzy....

Why yes, that is a new Prospex, good boy...


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Update of the day.
> All is well.???
> View attachment 15917313
> 
> ...


Props... not many can pull off a flowered patterned velour track suit so well.

... I never dreamed of typing that sentence....


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Powerman said:


> Props... not many can pull off a flowered patterned velour track suit so well.
> 
> ... I never dreamed of typing that sentence....


??
Thank you very much, sir.

For topic, a photo from the archives.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> 😂😂
> Thank you very much, sir.
> 
> For topic, a photo from the archives.
> View attachment 15918025


Beautiful boy!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> But that can make bubbs some times
> All the best in jest
> My friend


I had a co-worker... good friend, quite the character... Dave Stu..xxxx. We just called him Stu. He passed from cancer. Kinda sad. Your screen name just always makes me do a double take... nothing tramatic... brings a smile. He was quite entertaining.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15916782
> View attachment 15916781


Contentment defined.....even makes me feel content.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15916782
> View attachment 15916781


"You think I'm asleep, but I know what you're doing. I can _smell _it."


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max , giving me the old heave ho to get up and get going.!!
Have a top day all.
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Messy bulling Ben 






Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Messy bulling Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little fella's got spirit! ?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Day 6 update.
Still all aces.👍🏼🎈
The only fly in the soup is the whateverit'scalled that keeps sliding down over his back legs.😂
















He still haven't shown any interest towards the incision, so I think the suit is unnecessary, really. But better safe than sorry.

I've got another suit that I might try tomorrow. This one has to be for a huge wiener dog since Bruno could barely fit his head through the hole, yet it's about two decimeters to long.🙄
I got it the vets, so at least it was expensive.😉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Steeldive Tuna today with Molly


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15919712
> View attachment 15919720
> View attachment 15919715


Snag..over the top of the wags , behind the town on the hill..
Is that a navigation light for your VOR / ALS or shipping?
Or water tower🤔


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Messy bulling Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Messy's full of piss and vinegar, isn't he. It's like watching one of those nature shows about lions, where you see a lion cub tussling with its mom or dad. You know the big one can send the little one flying with a flick of the paw, but they just let him do his thing.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Snag..over the top of the wags , behind the town on the hill..
> Is that a navigation light for your VOR / ALS or shipping?
> Or water tower?


Just a bird Dave, there's nothing like you mention in that direction. Not there in the second pic if I'm looking at the right thing.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Messy's full of piss and vinegar, isn't he. It's like watching one of those nature shows about lions, where you see a lion cub tussling with its mom or dad. You know the big one can send the little one flying with a flick of the paw, but they just let him do his thing.


Ha, you're right. Messy can do whatever he wants to Ben, and Ben is totally fine with that. He's so gentle with Messy. I can't believe how patient he is  Other doggies are not so happy with Messy's bulling, and he's aware of that and doesn't bother them.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Early update today. One week after the surgery and everything looks great.








It's healing really nice and the swelling is almost gone.🎈


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Early update today. One week after the surgery and everything looks great.
> View attachment 15920786
> 
> It's healing really nice and the swelling is almost gone.🎈
> View attachment 15920787


Not sure we needed a pic of that. Haha 
But glad to hear Bruno's doing good!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Not sure we needed a pic of that. Haha
> But glad to hear Bruno's doing good!


😂😂
This is an all inclusive experience.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15921070


Wavy fur and wavy dial  Top pic mate!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15921070


You found a hound to match your watch! Good work fella 👍🏻


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Think I should compensate for the dogdickpic earlier today.😬


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Wavy fur and wavy dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Snaggletooth said:


> You found a hound to match your watch! Good work fella 👍🏻


Harley's a great dog...laid back, well-behaved, and doesn't mind a camera!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Time for a new fashion show.
We're starting off with Bruno in his new camouflage suit.😁






















And then there's this guy...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Time for a new fashion show.
> We're starting off with Bruno in his new camouflage suit.?
> View attachment 15921921
> View attachment 15921922
> ...


That camouflage is rrrrrrrrrubbish! It stands out like a dog's balls! ? Bruno is rocking it however, as we all knew he would. And as for you Bobo - what's cooler than being cool? Ice cold Dude, ice cold. Keep up the good work my fabulous furry freak brother ??


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> That camouflage is rrrrrrrrrubbish! It stands out like a dog's balls! Bruno is rocking it however, as we all knew he would. And as for you Bobo - what's cooler than being cool? Ice cold Dude, ice cold. Keep up the good work my fabulous furry freak brother ??


Cheers mate!??
Bruno seems to like it too. I'm a bit worried about this, though.

He seemed to like the old one as well and he seemed a bit sad when I took it off. When I took out the new one, he practically dove into it and got the zoomies...

Am I going to have to have him dressed from now on?
I'm not thrilled about that prospect, but if he likes it...
I thought we would go back to normal on Tuesday, but if he looks at me the same way as he did when I took of the wiener dog suit when I take of the camouflage one, I guess I'll have to let him keep it.

Have you guys had any similar experiences?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just a bird Dave, there's nothing like you mention in that direction. Not there in the second pic if I'm looking at the right thing.


You are right, on the wing!
Getting old..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Cheers mate!🐳🎈
> Bruno seems to like it too. I'm a bit worried about this, though.
> 
> He seemed to like the old one as well and he seemed a bit sad when I took it off. When I took out the new one, he practically dove into it and got the zoomies...
> ...


No mate, tbh when I took the.noodle off Max's neck he shredded it...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15921070


Just got a chance to show Genevieve your amazing post...that pic is gold mate..
Beautiful 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Cheers mate!🐳🎈
> Bruno seems to like it too. I'm a bit worried about this, though.
> 
> He seemed to like the old one as well and he seemed a bit sad when I took it off. When I took out the new one, he practically dove into it and got the zoomies...
> ...


If Bruno likes dressing up, you'll have to get him a matching flower pattern! 😎😁


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Time for a new fashion show.
> We're starting off with Bruno in his new camouflage suit.
> View attachment 15921921
> View attachment 15921922
> ...


Where's Bruno?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Just got a chance to show Genevieve your amazing post...that pic is gold mate..
> Beautiful
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, sir!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Our little bully Messy got a new forever home! Wife's friend visited us 2 weeks ago to meet Messy, and it was love at a first sight from her side, Messy was little bit suspicious  An hour ago wifey drove him to his new home. Lady has already prepared new toys and some snacks for Messy. We will miss him very much, and Ben the most. Other "retirees" and not exactly for perky playing. I still can't really move around, so the last picture of Messy is from a couple of days ago.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Early update today. One week after the surgery and everything looks great.
> View attachment 15920786
> 
> It's healing really nice and the swelling is almost gone.🎈
> View attachment 15920787


That's some fine sack work sir, not that I will ever say this again about anyone or any thing.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That's some fine sack work sir, not that I will ever say this again about anyone or any thing.


Much appreciated!🎈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Our little bully Messy got a new forever home! Wife's friend visited us 2 weeks ago to meet Messy, and it was love at a first sight from her side, Messy was little bit suspicious  An hour ago wifey drove him to his new home. Lady has already prepared new toys and some snacks for Messy. We will miss him very much, and Ben the most. Other "retirees" and not exactly for perky playing. I still can't really move around, so the last picture of Messy is from a couple of days ago.


Bon voyage Scruff McDuff! Good work Alun 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bon voyage Scruff McDuff! Good work Alun


Thanks Snag! He'll be OK there, I'm sure. New owner is really nice lady. My wife knows her, so we are confident that everything will be good.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks Snag! He'll be OK there, I'm sure. New owner is really nice lady. My wife knows her, so we are confident that everything will be good.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Does your wife know any nice ladies who might want to adopt me?! 😂😇


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

Medusa said:


> View attachment 1546074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546075


Hilarious


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

Aquahallic said:


> :-d
> 
> Indeed they are.
> 
> ...


Great pic of the dog and your daughter


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

josherau said:


> Great pic of the dog and your daughter


Great speed posting 🤣


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Does your wife know any nice ladies who might want to adopt me?!


She can try Snag, just send me few of your pics 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This is me right now. Two doggies holding me down.

Casio Duro on wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jkpa said:


> This is me right now. Two doggies holding me down.
> 
> Casio Duro on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15924090


Plus looks like your great gal is keeping eye on you mate!
More great adoptees mate, well done to you both!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

jkpa said:


> This is me right now. Two doggies holding me down.
> 
> Casio Duro on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15924090


I don't think the dogs like you very much.🐶😂🐶


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's just crashed out,.coming back in to her stride..
Good to have her enthusiasm back out in the paddocks. 
Hope everyone is travelling as good as you can..
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I made an executive decision. No more suit.
It's really hot today, so he didn't seem to mind going in his birthday suit in this weather.😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I made an executive decision. No more suit.
> It's really hot today, so he didn't seem to mind going in his birthday suit in this weather.😁
> View attachment 15925017
> View attachment 15925018
> ...


Same same. 😉😊


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Nap time after playing on the pool deck








#RubblesTheWonderDog








#MurphyTheWonderMutt


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jbsutta said:


> Nap time after playing on the pool deck
> View attachment 15925622
> 
> #RubblesTheWonderDog
> ...


Murph and Rubbles in for the old hit the spot by your owner massage..great pic mate, they are in the zone


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Bath time















Do I have to?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Bath time
> View attachment 15925831
> View attachment 15925832
> 
> ...











Thread compliance


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo girl patiently (?) waiting for me to put on my shoes for the morning womble.....










.......during her walk, checking to see that ole Dad is still with her










.......and back home later in the day, guarding the kitchen!


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Murph and Rubbles in for the old hit the spot by your owner massage..great pic mate, they are in the zone





DaveandStu said:


> Murph and Rubbles in for the old hit the spot by your owner massage..great pic mate, they are in the zone


Got some awesome pups for sure , not sure who is more blessed 
, Thanks


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> I made an executive decision. No more suit.
> It's really hot today, so he didn't seem to mind going in his birthday suit in this weather.😁
> View attachment 15925017
> View attachment 15925018
> ...


Great shots of a happy pup. Warms the heart my friend.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Bath time
> View attachment 15925831
> View attachment 15925832
> 
> ...


Kids, water and dogs to wash!!
A perfect combination mate.
Plus I reckon your " do I have to".quote was spot on.
A pearler of a post
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Kids, water and dogs to wash!!
> A perfect combination mate.
> Plus I reckon your " do I have to".quote was spot on.
> A pearler of a post
> ...


Thanks Dave, these are the days of summer&#8230;


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Attempting to capture Mack & Pearl's game of " let's put pearl's head in Mack's mouth entirely " ... harder to capture then it sounds. Eventually the frisbee serves as a better option for Mack.

No frenchies nor rotties were harmed in the creation of these photos ((( whewwww)))

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Attempting to capture Mack & Pearl's game of " let's put pearl's head in Mack's mouth entirely " ... harder to capture then it sounds. Eventually the frisbee serves as a better option for Mack.
> 
> No frenchies nor rotties were harmed in the creation of these photos ((( whewwww)))
> 
> ...


Bloody hell we have had some rippa pics up !!!
Top stuff Tat's

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Attempting to capture Mack & Pearl's game of " let's put pearl's head in Mack's mouth entirely " ... harder to capture then it sounds. Eventually the frisbee serves as a better option for Mack.
> 
> No frenchies nor rotties were harmed in the creation of these photos ((( whewwww)))
> 
> ...


That 5th pic is almost like Kabuki dog theater.
Great picks all around!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Same same. 😉😊


Please... no pics! 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Please... no pics!


Especially if you've just been floating around in that big ice bath

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That 5th pic is almost like Kabuki dog theater.
> Great picks all around!


That's them near full time lol it's a very odd pairing indeed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This is how most evenings end at may place.

And a bronzo for fun.

Enjoy your dogs guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My back is liiitle bit better, just enough for a slow walk with doggies, but - forgot my phone at home. So just few pics after an hour of walk.





































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc, 

All the pups look great. How's Ben adjusting to no Messy? Glad to read you're getting around.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Noc,
> 
> All the pups look great. How's Ben adjusting to no Messy? Glad to read you're getting around.


Now, without Messy, Ben has some peace . But now he's following my wife or me every single step we make. He's like a sticker. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15929129
> 
> Bruno looks as happ as a pig in .....
> View attachment 15929130
> ...


Bruno looks as happy as a pig in ......


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

KOB. said:


> Bruno looks as happy as a pig in ......


Yeah, he seems to be on his way back to normal. Little by little. He's still not up for any long walks, but that might be down to the heat as well...

Another day, another walk, and Bruno always ends up being upside down at some stage.😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The rest of the Groovy Gang.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Dog, and Diver
















OoO Baby!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

New watch. Same dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> New watch. Same dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We want your dog!!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 15931427


Thats a pearler of a shot!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15931040
> View attachment 15931041
> View attachment 15931096
> View attachment 15931038


"What? No."
...
"No. Not till I can lay in your lap and get a neck massage."
...
"Next time just save us all some time and concede immediately, eh?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

knightRider said:


> .


Wow Knightly, what a beautiful.....dog. Watch isn't bad either. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Wow Knightly, what a beautiful.....dog. Watch isn't bad either.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Love her to bits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We visited vet to get Ben's heartworm injection, and along the way stopped by the river with him and Ozzy to see how they would like it. Ozzy immediately swam, but Ben hesitated a bit. Chicken


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Just a short walk today as well...🤔
Tomorrow is two weeks since the castration. I hope he gets back to his old form soon. Otherwise, I'll have to go for a short walk with him and then go for a proper one by myself.😳

I miss our long walks.😕























Today's outfit.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Just a short walk today as well...
> Tomorrow is two weeks since the castration. I hope he gets back to his old form soon. Otherwise, I'll have to go for a short walk with him and then go for a proper one by myself.
> 
> I miss our long walks.
> ...


I reckon he has for a non working dog,.really gone well under your wing mate.
Give him another 2-3 weeks so he knows he's not being punished and he will power the extra K's with you..
I'll back that with a $10 scratchy with both our names on it..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon he has for a non working dog,.really gone well under your wing mate.
> Give him another 2-3 weeks so he knows he's not being punished and he will power the extra K's with you..
> I'll back that with a $10 scratchy with both our names on it..
> Dave
> ...


Thank's mate.
Nothing new since yesterday.
Still only up for short walks and turns homewards first chance he gets, but I'm hopeful it'll get better over time as you say.
He seems a bit sad.😕






















Diver.









And today's outfit.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

His testosterone level just dropped off a cliff. It'll take time for his brain/body to adjust, BOBO. He'll get there.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> His testosterone level just dropped off a cliff. It'll take time for his brain/body to adjust, BOBO. He'll get there.


Yes plus they drop their lip a bit afterwards, then bounce back.
He's not used to Bruno being so worried and probably picking up a bit on the vibe..
More carrots..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

What a day what a day ... Father's Day came earlier & part of the crew celebrating along ...

Now I'm blessed with pelagos(es) or Pelagos(i) hmmmmmmm

And mack got a new bone so there is that.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> What a day what a day ... Father's Day came earlier & part of the crew celebrating along ...
> 
> Now I'm blessed with pelagos(es) or Pelagos(i) hmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to be within 300' of that bone. Just sayin'.....


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> What a day what a day ... Father's Day came earlier & part of the crew celebrating along ...
> 
> Now I'm blessed with pelagos(es) or Pelagos(i) hmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> His testosterone level just dropped off a cliff. It'll take time for his brain/body to adjust, BOBO. He'll get there.





DaveandStu said:


> Yes plus they drop their lip a bit afterwards, then bounce back.
> He's not used to Bruno being so worried and probably picking up a bit on the vibe..
> More carrots..


Thank's guys.
I knew that his testosterone would drop and that there would be a change, but I guess I was hoping it would be less noticable.
I was told he would get a lot calmer, but he was already a bit to calm, so I'm really getting worried about the future.😟

Can't do anything about it at this stage. Just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


Hard loss with Skipper Ken, 
In all honesty I don't believe I've ever seen a mate like skipper lay with his rear legs so well..humanly.
I hope you can share some more days/ years with another amazing friend to light up your lives.
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken


So sorry to hear! I'm speechless... Stay strong mate. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So sorry to learn of Skippers passing, condolences to you on your loss.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dave,

That 'prone' resting position is fairly common w/ many hunting breeds, they can get up quickly when necessary. I've seen dogs in this position during field trial competitions, waiting for the call to begin hunting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Hard loss with Skipper Ken,
> In all honesty I don't believe I've ever seen a mate like skipper lay with his rear legs so well..humanly.
> I hope you can share some more days/ years with another amazing friend to light up your lives.
> All the best mate
> Dave


Thanks for your kind thought


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


So sorry to hear that. Never easy 😢


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> So sorry to hear that. Never easy 😢


============================
thanks to everyone for the kind words


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dave,
> 
> That 'prone' resting position is fairly common w/ many hunting breeds, they can get up quickly when necessary. I've seen dogs in this position during field trial competitions, waiting for the call to begin hunting.


Morning mate, 
Thank you that's a good fact to know( never to old to learn) all my dogs that go to " ready" have always gone to 3 legs showing and one hind leg locked under to spring from.

Not a good pic from this morning, but Max was lying next to me and stays a lot like that as staff on farm come and go..check in and say G'day..

Dogs and humans a.perfect match up

All the best mate
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KOB. said:


> I wouldn't want to be within 300' of that bone. Just sayin'.....


Hehehehe , mack just turned a year old so he is learning all his Ps & Qs, one lesson is definitely " don't be a dick " around whatever he views as his stuff. But you aren't wrong about his go to mode on his bone.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


From our clan to yours , may you appreciate all the moments you had & hopefully yall have another pup to give all your love to. Dogs and their short lives is a nasty fact we all accept for the unconditional love our pups so freely give us.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


So sorry for your loss. No doubt you gave Skipper a great life and he knew he was loved.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


My thoughts and prayers are with you my friend&#8230;.I know as most here how it feels.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you my friend&#8230;.I know as most here how it feels.


Cmon Jase,
Hit us up with a bit of " Dexter" been too long mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Little fella living it up&#8230;&#8230;..as he should. He really is a great companion.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Little fella living it up&#8230;&#8230;..as he should. He really is a great companion.


He's a Pearler !!
Top stuff mate, hadn't seen him for a fair while..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't posted a photo in this thread for a few years. The last time I did, it would have included these pups.










I lost Nike, my 151/2 year old gold and white male, in 2017 and I lost Lexi, my 16 year old black and white female, at the beginning of 2021. Heart broken both times and I really struggled because I missed them so much; they were with me through some of the most challenging times in my life.

I know there are so many dogs in shelters who need a home, but every time I thought about possibly adopting, I was torn because I didn't know whether getting another dog would be the right thing to do. Over Memorial Day weekend I saw this little guy's photo online and decided to submit an application to adopt.










He's an 8 year old Toy Poodle who was surrendered to a rescue shelter. This photo was taken soon after he arrived there in early April. He was malnourished (weighed less than 4 pounds,) had serious dental problems, and the vet felt his hair loss was the result of poor nutrition. He had spent most of his life confined in a crate. The staff at that organization (HART for Animals) did an incredible job of seeing that he got proper medical attention and nutrition, along with some much needed attention and affection. By the end of May he weighed 5.5 pounds, had gone through medical exams and testing, had extensive dental work, had received all of his vaccinations, and the shelter felt he was ready for adoption. Three days after I submitted my application I got a call that I was approved. I brought him home the next day and named him Spike.










I'm amazed at how quickly and well he has adjusted to his new home. He's a very smart little guy who is eager to please and just wants affection. I feed him 4 times a day because he still needs to gain some weight. He doesn't know how to walk on a leash or play with toys. He's wary of people but warms up pretty quickly; I don't think he had much socialization living in a crate. Overall, he's doing great. I think he feels secure and every day I see him getting a little more alert, curious, and confident. His personality is starting to emerge. His hair is starting to grow back in spots but hard to tell if it will come back completely. He does like his new bed.










He's had a pretty rough life for 8 years but that's in the past and he'll never experience any of that again. I know now that adopting him was the right thing to do. I'll always miss Nike and Lexi and nothing can fill that void, but Spike already has claimed his own special place in my heart and I feel very lucky that I found him. So far, he prefers snoozing to watches but I think he'll come around.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Little fella living it up&#8230;&#8230;..as he should. He really is a great companion.


For a half-second I thought he had his right front in a cast.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A couple of old souls.

Hope your all having a relaxing weekend with your 4 legged friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> I haven't posted a photo in this thread for a few years. The last time I did, it would have included these pups.
> 
> View attachment 15937795
> 
> ...


Sorry for the pain of your losses mate. The rest of your post is pure gold. Welcome Spike, enjoy your new home. There's great days ahead for you two fellas. Bless you topspin x ???????


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> A couple of old souls.
> 
> Hope your all having a relaxing weekend with your 4 legged friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor old Dais.....got 2 little roughnecks giving her play all day.
She looks tuckered out Ben!
Hope your travelling well mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> I haven't posted a photo in this thread for a few years. The last time I did, it would have included these pups.
> 
> View attachment 15937795
> 
> ...


No limit to how much that little dog now feels in safe and loved..you my friend are a bloody top bloke.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Poor old Dais.....got 2 little roughnecks giving her play all day.
> She looks tuckered out Ben!
> Hope your travelling well mate
> Dave
> ...


Yep. Times ripping past mate.

Have to give you a buzz soon. Been a while.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> I haven't posted a photo in this thread for a few years. The last time I did, it would have included these pups.
> 
> View attachment 15937795
> 
> ...


Boils my blood how there can be such cruelty to other living and feeling craiturs that just have to accept it.....and great to see such kindness. Look forward to seeing him heal and get a chance show his true personality in safety. Well Done!!


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

This is why you need Dive watches. There's no telling where this savage beast will hide it!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Topspin, the only advice about losing a dog that ever resonated with me was to focus on all the fond memories instead of the loss. It's tough, but there aren't any really good options.

Spike looks very content and he deserves to live like a king from now on given his tragic past. Thank you for stepping up.

Molly and (not so much Sasha) posed for Spike and send their warm wishes too: Sasha sends her best wishes, even if she hated sitting still for the camera. As a matter of fact, she tried to take cover behind a chair in my wife's painting room as soon as I picked up the camera. Without fail, if it's in my hand, she is ducking for cover:

Molly on guard duty.









That's a Benrus she's getting ready to sniff and lick:


















Its too bad she's such a fraidy-cat about the camera, because she is a beauty.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Topspin917 said:


> I haven't posted a photo in this thread for a few years. The last time I did, it would have included these pups.
> 
> View attachment 15937795
> 
> ...


That's so nice buddy! Great decision. I'm sure Spike will have most beautiful life with you. My wife and I love the motto of the shelter near us:
"Don't abandon, don't buy, adopt". Those abandoned pups need our help and love. And they give so much more back! Wish Spike and you many, many beautiful years together!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Topspin, the only advice about losing a dog that ever resonated with me was to focus on all the fond memories instead of the loss. It's tough, but there aren't any really good options.
> 
> Spike looks very content and he deserves to live like a king from now on given his tragic past. Thank you for stepping up.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell they are a couple of beauties mate!!
I'm like Sasha too..no cameras?.
Unlike her I have a good head for " Radio".
Their coats look amazingly well groomed.
Definitely not showing Sal's this post!!
All the best in jest mate??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max ..keeping an eye on packing shed..
Top day animal crazies!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Max ..keeping an eye on packing shed..
> Top day animal crazies!!
> Dave
> 
> ...


And a good thing, too. You never know what those packing sheds are going to get up to.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> And a good thing, too. You never know what those packing sheds are going to get up to.


Too true Urb, 
Thats why I carry 2 pocket knives and leave Max's gate open

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Catching up with the weekend papers.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep...guess whose oldest son is dating a good " sort" with a small assistance dog!
Meet " Tank" all 2.3 kg of him.
Apparently he is a size " 12" O hook..poor molly she just does not know what to do.
Hard not to laugh with the little bustard..

Can't let Sal near him but Max peed all over him and Tank thought..".phew"









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...guess whose oldest son is dating a good " sort" with a small assistance dog!
> Meet " Tank" all 2.3 kg of him.
> Apparently he is a size " 12" O hook..poor molly she just does not know what to do.
> Hard not to laugh with the little bustard..
> ...


😳


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...guess whose oldest son is dating a good " sort" with a small assistance dog!
> Meet " Tank" all 2.3 kg of him.
> Apparently he is a size " 12" O hook..poor molly she just does not know what to do.
> Hard not to laugh with the little bustard..
> ...


Doubled up guys..sorry









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> 😳


🤔 my thoughts exactly! 😆


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Waiting for some pancakes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15940483


Name one dog that doesn't like a ear rub and scratch from their owner

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

this keeps me smiling everyday!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

ncmoto said:


> Skipper is gone now.. still heart broken
> View attachment 15936210
> 
> View attachment 15936206
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> What a day what a day ... Father's Day came earlier & part of the crew celebrating along ...
> 
> Now I'm blessed with pelagos(es) or Pelagos(i) hmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Don't let us catch you wearing those Pelagosusses at the same time on opposite arms.
Don't even think about posting a picture of it on this thread just because I trolled you.

Now that's a proper dog bone, I'd even consider gnawing on one if hangry enough!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pre-walk coffee & Poppy cuddles


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo, Dino, Rocky and Turtle.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> I haven't posted a photo in this thread for a few years. The last time I did, it would have included these pups.
> 
> View attachment 15937795
> 
> ...


Two words: [email protected])(;ing brilliant!!!!


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Max ..keeping an eye on packing shed..
> Top day animal crazies!!
> Dave
> 
> ...


Max on drop bear duty I see &#8230;..


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

When someone wakes you up just to be in a watch photo...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> When someone wakes you up just to be in a watch photo...
> 
> View attachment 15943273


Doing a amazing job mate.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Doing a amazing job mate.


Thanks Dave. Spike is a good little guy. He's eating well and getting stronger and more energetic every day. He's come a long way in 10 days.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> Enzo, Dino, Rocky and Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 15941944
> View attachment 15941945


Four, short, fat boxers....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Don't let us catch you wearing those Pelagosusses at the same time on opposite arms.
> Don't even think about posting a picture of it on this thread just because I trolled you.
> 
> Now that's a proper dog bone, I'd even consider gnawing on one if hangry enough!


Oh it was pondered on day one. Actually it was performed and executed on day one however; no documentation was created as my clan figured I had finally snapped soooooooo 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Enzo, Dino, Rocky and Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 15941944
> View attachment 15941945


I can hear the snorting, grunting & breaking of wind from here ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor old Max, if I could just let him fly..
Stay safe all..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Poor old Max, if I could just let him fly..
> Stay safe all..
> Dave
> 
> ...




Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Some exploring in the great outdoors!



















Not a very good diver shot, but I managed to get Spike in focus.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Some exploring in the great outdoors!
> 
> View attachment 15944933
> 
> ...


That's a cute but obviously tough little guy! My black mini-poodle would be Spike's brother from another mother.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no no no Sir - see Topspin's last photo of Spike in his post #7,938 for how it should be done.

Dog in focus, watch in the shot if you must, focus optional ???


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> No no no no Sir - see Topspin's last photo of Spike in his post #7,938 for how it should be done.
> 
> Dog in focus, watch in the shot if you must, focus optional ???


This thread needs a simple meme that makes these ground rules blindingly obvious without typing the same message over and over.

Mr. Tooth, I nominate you and your superior memeification skills. You can do it, the thread is counting on you&#8230;


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pre-walk coffee & Poppy cuddles
> View attachment 15941609
> View attachment 15941611
> View attachment 15941613


Great pup pics as usual&#8230;..sweet t shirt as well


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That's a cute but obviously tough little guy! My black mini-poodle would be Spike's brother from another mother.
> View attachment 15944962


Great looking pups!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This thread needs a simple meme that makes these ground rules blindingly obvious without typing the same message over and over.
> 
> Mr. Tooth, I nominate you and your superior memeification skills. You can do it, the thread is counting on you&#8230;


First effort over breakfast&#8230;


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben caught the rabbit, but rabbit's ears are long gone 



















































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy is 3 years old and the bond grows stronger. Sticks to me like glue👍🏼


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben caught the rabbit, but rabbit's ears are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wascally wabbits don't last long around here either.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Great looking pups!


Thank you sir!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben caught the rabbit, but rabbit's ears are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have rabbits on this property unfortunately for them though we also have our mouser cats that get entirely way too into catching & dissecting them oddly enough laid out on our front & rear door mats , heads and all. I'd post but then the cute stuffy rabbits would feel challenged.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> First effort over breakfast&#8230;
> View attachment 15945429


I say it's ready for a prime time test run. Now all we need is a victim...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> We have rabbits on this property unfortunately for them though we also have our mouser cats that get entirely way too into catching & dissecting them oddly enough laid out on our front & rear door mats , heads and all. I'd post but then the cute stuffy rabbits would feel challenged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Please don't, or you will make me cry 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Three week update.
It's getting better little by little. 🎈
Tonight, he took me past the first way home and led me for about a km walk. He even went ankle deep in the water.👍🏼👍🏼

There's hope for a bright future.
























And a combination shot of diver and today's outfit.😬


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

[BOBO] said:


> Three week update.
> It's getting better little by little. 🎈
> Tonight, he took me past the first way home and led me for about a km walk. He even went ankle deep in the water.👍🏼👍🏼
> 
> ...


Good news about Bruno. Here's hoping he's 100% back very soon!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben caught the rabbit, but rabbit's ears are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure those ears will turn up in one form or another soon Alun..your back stronger now mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Getting a little more curious and adventurous every day. Makes me smile.














































Probably the closest I'll ever get to having both doggy and diver in focus.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hot as satan's ass crack but ( ) the play must continue on.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

It's a serene 68 deg F here @TatsNGuns, but hazy hot and humid is on its way - that's a mid-Atlantic guarantee.

Tadpole pond is a work in progress. Pups go to the Bed and Biscuit next week to see their stylist - cuz they some shaggy a$$ hounds!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hot as satan's ass crack but ( ) the play must continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is as fine a example of his breed you would likely not best anywhere. 
He looks like his personality is like Max's..( obvious capabilities) but still loves a bit of fun.
Great mix mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm sure those ears will turn up in one form or another soon Alun..your back stronger now mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


My back is much better, but not 100% yet. Hopefully in a few days I'll be good. Thanks for asking Dave!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hot as satan's ass crack but ( ) the play must continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TatsNGuns said:


> Hot as satan's ass crack but ( ) the play must continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is also quite hot. Weather forecast says it will be hottest Summer since 2010. Yesterday was 32C (89,6F), and Summer isn't started yet.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It's a serene 68 deg F here @TatsNGuns, but hazy hot and humid is on its way - that's a mid-Atlantic guarantee.
> 
> Tadpole pond is a work in progress. Pups go to the Bed and Biscuit next week to see their stylist - cuz they some shaggy a$$ hounds!
> View attachment 15947001
> ...


We are about to put in a pond mostly for the free range chickens and some wildlife but that will happen after I completely wreck my back on heavy ass posts and concentrate bags lol arghhhhh ...

Just 49 more posts to go offfftaaaa

Let's see if anyone can spot the little bitty baby tom. 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Morning nap time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rojote said:


> Morning nap time.
> View attachment 15947662


Bingo!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bingo!
> View attachment 15947671


Okay I can finally live by a hip cool meme ... finally!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Top left, Lad the farm dog. Top right, Jasper, a tourist we met at the beach. Sprocket sporting the latest in two-tone farm machinery/engine oil; thank god her indoors is off island at the minute or I'd never hear the last of it ?????


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Top left, Lad the farm dog. Top right, Jasper, a tourist we met at the beach. Sprocket sporting the latest in two-tone farm machinery/engine oil; thank god her indoors is off island at the minute or I'd never hear the last of it ?????
> View attachment 15947745
> View attachment 15947747


Great pup pics and gorgeous scenery. The oil nicely complements the black tips on Sprocket's ears. What's that orange thing in the bottom right?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> We are about to put in a pond mostly for the free range chickens and some wildlife but that will happen after I completely wreck my back on heavy ass posts and concentrate bags lol arghhhhh ...
> 
> Just 49 more posts to go offfftaaaa
> 
> ...


Overachiever???

Seriously though, watch that back. Way too easy to bend at the waist vs. the knees doing all that grunt work. Best of luck getting it done, it'll be a really nice space for the animals when complete!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bingo!
> View attachment 15947671


S'wat I'm talkin' bout 🚨👮‍♂️🚨


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

KOB. said:


> Four, short, fat boxers....


Boxers are just tall and skinny Bulldogs!


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

This was Cosmo's first time to meet a Mexican mojarra before a little play with the ball.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Okay I can finally live by a hip cool meme ... finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't take all the credit, wouldn't be right.
@Snaggletooth helped a little...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

888timepieces said:


> That's a great watch


Thank you! It does not come out of the box much. .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

888timepieces said:


> That's a great watch


Great speed posting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I can't take all the credit, wouldn't be right.
> @Snaggletooth helped a little...


A little grunt work from me is all, you're the brains behind this production. ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> Great pup pics and gorgeous scenery. The oil nicely complements the black tips on Sprocket's ears. What's that orange thing in the bottom right?


Something monstrous 😀


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> A little grunt work from me is all, you're the brains behind this production. ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> A little grunt work from me is all, you're the brains behind this production.


Oh joy... doesn't that make you the pretty one then 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dubhead said:


> This was Cosmo's first time to meet a Mexican mojarra before a little play with the ball.
> View attachment 15947870
> View attachment 15947872
> View attachment 15947876
> View attachment 15947878


That lad is one alert, intelligent looking beast! Be careful, he'll get over on you when you don't expect it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Meet Rusty, one of my son's mates new pup..
Great little guy.







very happy with Snags meme.and the prompts, going to save reading a lot of ****e pm's


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet Rusty, one of my son's mates new pup..
> Great little guy.
> View attachment 15949181
> very happy with Snags meme.and the prompts, going to save reading a lot of ****e pm's
> View attachment 15949182


Who wouldn't love that face?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet Rusty, one of my son's mates new pup..
> Great little guy.
> View attachment 15949181
> very happy with Snags meme.and the prompts, going to save reading a lot of ****e pm's
> View attachment 15949182


What a beautiful face Dave!  And those eyes... Congrats to your son. Rusty will be a happy pup, no questions about it.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina and me at Vet ambulance. She's got problems with Thyroid, old girl. Today's task: blood test after a month of therapy.























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

@888ti


NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina and me at Vet ambulance. She's got problems with Thyroid, old girl. Today's task: blood test after a month of therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck Nina 🤞🏻👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> @888ti
> 
> Good luck Nina


Thanks Snag!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina and me at Vet ambulance. She's got problems with Thyroid, old girl. Today's task: blood test after a month of therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You overcame such a horrible bacterial infection after she was mauled so badly. 
Alun I hope she gets through this mate, her smile at you and complete trust in you just shines through in your pics.
Go Nina..a bit longer old friend..
Alun..keep doing it mate
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> You overcame such a horrible bacterial infection after she was mauled so badly.
> Alun I hope she gets through this mate, her smile at you and complete trust in you just shines through in your pics.
> Go Nina..a bit longer old friend..
> Alun..keep doing it mate
> Dave


At a glance, it doesn't look too bad, but she gained to much on weight and she's trembling very often without a reason. That was alarm for us something isn't right. I hope therapy will make things better. We love old girl (well, we adore every single one of our furry family members) and we hope she'll be with us for many years that come, despite her age of 16. 
A friend we met at Vet...

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina and me at Vet ambulance. She's got problems with Thyroid, old girl. Today's task: blood test after a month of therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nina's a well behaved, elegant old girl.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina and me at Vet ambulance. She's got problems with Thyroid, old girl. Today's task: blood test after a month of therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wishing the best for Nina and you. Sweet girl! Hopefully some medication can correct the thyroid issue. You're taking good care of her!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Resting up after breakfast and a short walk.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

In honor of Father's Day weekend - a watch I inherited from my father.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Little Saturday morning Rasslin.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> At a glance, it doesn't look too bad, but she gained to much on weight and she's trembling very often without a reason. That was alarm for us something isn't right. I hope therapy will make things better. We love old girl (well, we adore every single one of our furry family members) and we hope she'll be with us for many years that come, despite her age of 16.
> A friend we met at Vet...
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Hoping the vet helps with your sweet old girl.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When young germans & a belgian hang out then this is what you get.






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> When young germans & a belgian hang out then this is what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic #5 involves some serious teeth and gums!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Pic #5 involves some serious teeth and gums!


Jacks isn't here often ( thank the gods ) and mack & him have been best buds since their spartan child puppy days so when he comes here it's on like donkey Kong. Jacks tries doing running start jackknifes to Mack but he doesn't even budge then it's Mack's turn ( the much taller much heavier boned rottie ) then Jacks either goes flying or assumes some fetal position ( 2 minutes later))) repeat and rinse. When Jacks comes up and sits on the swing the group knows that's his way of going all UN blue helmet which is code for no more for a while.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> He is as fine a example of his breed you would likely not best anywhere.
> He looks like his personality is like Max's..( obvious capabilities) but still loves a bit of fun.
> Great mix mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you brother... the only two that lay him down is our old man Angus ( boerboel) and unironically the little puppy Pearl ( frenchie / possible wombat combo )

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Someone on here had mentioned the obvious when I obtained the FUB pelagos knowing I had the LHD pelagos , rightly they advised about ever even considering doing the unmentionable high crime of wearing both divers ((((TOGETHER AT ONCE )))) I should have listened , I was rightly warned .... now there is some kind of funky black hole vortex hovering over my property... I'm sorry if anyone sees this and I'm not around to chime in later.... tell my kids I loved them and ya know the rest ....

Happy Father's Day to all the great men who not only bust their humps every day but also bbq and are able to embarrass their kids on the spot with what looks like no effort... today we celebrate the incoming socks , hopefully no neck ties and maybe even a nice afternoon in the hammock !






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Someone on here had mentioned the obvious when I obtained the FUB pelagos knowing I had the LHD pelagos , rightly they advised about ever even considering doing the unmentionable high crime of wearing both divers ((((TOGETHER AT ONCE )))) I should have listened , I was rightly warned .... now there is some kind of funky black hole vortex hovering over my property... I'm sorry if anyone sees this and I'm not around to chime in later.... tell my kids I loved them and ya know the rest ....
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all the great men who not only bust their humps every day but also bbq and are able to embarrass their kids on the spot with what looks like no effort... today we celebrate the incoming socks , hopefully no neck ties and maybe even a nice afternoon in the hammock !
> 
> ...


Awesome Stuff my man!
Happy Father's Day!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Someone on here had mentioned the obvious when I obtained the FUB pelagos knowing I had the LHD pelagos , rightly they advised about ever even considering doing the unmentionable high crime of wearing both divers ((((TOGETHER AT ONCE )))) I should have listened , I was rightly warned .... now there is some kind of funky black hole vortex hovering over my property... I'm sorry if anyone sees this and I'm not around to chime in later.... tell my kids I loved them and ya know the rest ....
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all the great men who not only bust their humps every day but also bbq and are able to embarrass their kids on the spot with what looks like no effort... today we celebrate the incoming socks , hopefully no neck ties and maybe even a nice afternoon in the hammock !
> 
> ...


I suppose in many ways, every day is fathers day.
Have a top day all ..
Days can be long and years short so never to be taken for granted.
Here's a shot of " stink eye "
after being given ear drops.

Have a top day all Dads!
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I suppose in many ways, every day is fathers day.
> Have a top day all ..
> Days can be long and years short so never to be taken for granted.
> Here's a shot of " stink eye "
> ...


Annika is always always always looking at me even when she appears to not be looking at me she is still looking at me ie the stink eye shown in your image lol

Love that fat ass diver , I'd gather it also has that val 7750 and it's amazing wobble. I miss the years where it seemed every other watch had that beast packed nice and neat inside. I like many went through the chrono phase until the day I realized I didn't time anything lol but if I recall correctly some companies were even packing the 7750s even when it was a simple hour , minute, seconds dial. Awwwww the old days ... cheers brother for always having some cool posts. You just need to post more pics of those landcruisers bro..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Annika is always always always looking at me even when she appears to not be looking at me she is still looking at me ie the stink eye shown in your image lol
> 
> Love that fat ass diver , I'd gather it also has that val 7750 and it's amazing wobble. I miss the years where it seemed every other watch had that beast packed nice and neat inside. I like many went through the chrono phase until the day I realized I didn't time anything lol but if I recall correctly some companies were even packing the 7750s even when it was a simple hour , minute, seconds dial. Awwwww the old days ... cheers brother for always having some cool posts. You just need to post more pics of those landcruisers bro..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mate..you nailed it as a 7750 owner only could.
I'll get some pics of my dogs in their old 40 series through to 2H and on.
You've got a bloody good eye, I reckon we'd survive no problems in the scrub!!
Top day to you all
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I suppose in many ways, every day is fathers day.
> Have a top day all ..
> Days can be long and years short so never to be taken for granted.
> Here's a shot of " stink eye "
> ...


That's a perfectly executed stink eye!

Happy Father's Day Poppa Dave!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That's a perfectly executed stink eye!
> 
> Happy Father's Day Poppa Dave!


Pearler mate!!
and right back to you and your clan ( I can see a fair bit of laughter and fun) going down today with all the crew!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Our Westhighland Terrier is a gem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sgrysdon said:


> Our Westhighland Terrier is a gem!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> I suppose in many ways, every day is fathers day.
> Have a top day all ..
> Days can be long and years short so never to be taken for granted.
> Here's a shot of " stink eye "
> ...


Well done use of the phrase Dave! Perfectly applicable.

Have a nice day all you father dog crazies!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15951524
> View attachment 15951525
> View attachment 15951526


So lush now for the pups to play in now..beautiful piece of the world.
Did you enjoy the dunkin/ controlled bathing in full kit mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> So lush now for the pups to play in now..beautiful piece of the world.
> Did you enjoy the dunkin/ controlled bathing in full kit mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


It was all good Dave, very pink and fluffy compared to the old military drills. One of the safety divers took a shine to me and I'm convinced I was 'chatted up'. Sadly not my type; if I said he was 'bent' I don't mean he had an excess of N in his bloodstream ? Not that there's anything wrong with that, just not my bag ?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15951627


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dog










Diver


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Dog
> 
> View attachment 15951723
> 
> ...


And that, right there, is how it's done Ladies & Gentlemen.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> And that, right there, is how it's done Ladies & Gentlemen.
> View attachment 15951768


Very nice TW gif on US Open Sunday - at Torrey Pines no less!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> And that, right there, is how it's done Ladies & Gentlemen.
> View attachment 15951768


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> One of the safety divers took a shine to me and I'm convinced I was 'chatted up'. Sadly not my type; if I said he was 'bent' I don't mean he had an excess of N in his bloodstream


You mean the one that's on this forum that posts with his dog 'buster'?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

KOB. said:


> You mean the one that's on this forum that posts with his dog 'buster'?


Hey! Don't judge a man by his pink socks or velour track suit.??

I guess it's time to tell the stupid story about the mix matched socks...

I used to spend my summers in a caravan. Mostly for convenience, since I work at a campgrounds. I don't want to get tics. So I wear knee high socks in the summertime. I ordered a couple of variety packs of maybe 50 pairs in different colors and used them as a sane person would. A pink one on each foot and so forth.

I got a lot of them so I didn't have to do the laundry during the summer when I work all the time. I stored the dirty ones in a large laundry basket outside if the caravan. In the tent.

But then, one summer, a family of mice got into my laundry basket and had their way with my socks for what must have been at least a couple of weeks. My socks! My glorious socks!??
They didn't mess up complete pairs, of course. So I ended up with about 30 salvageable socks in pretty much all different colors and patterns. 15 mix-matched pairs.

So I decided to use them as if it was on purpose. Didn't want to throw them away. I paid good money for them after all.








Now, I'm the guy with the socks...
It has become a part of my schtick and even though I've bought more socks and could match them, I never do.

But no. Sorry guy's, I'm not gay. Not even a little. But I can see where you'd get the idea. I guess I would be a fruity bear.?
Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Hey! Don't judge a man by his pink socks or velour track suit.😂😂
> 
> I guess it's time to tell the stupid story about the mix matched socks...
> 
> ...


Much respect bro, go pink and yellow or go home💪💝💪


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> Hey! Don't judge a man by his pink socks or velour track suit.??
> 
> I guess it's time to tell the stupid story about the mix matched socks...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the story I was wondering what's behind this fashion statement lol
You ever tried doing the same thing with your watch straps? Just to match with the socks...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

dubhead said:


> Thanks for the story I was wondering what's behind this fashion statement lol
> You ever tried doing the same thing with your watch straps? Just to match with the socks...


Kind of. I have different camouflage patterns on the separate parts of the strap for the Helberg. But it's not that noticable.
I've been considering doing it properly, though.?


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Birdie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> You mean the one that's on this forum that posts with his dog 'buster'?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

20c here at 8am, so paddle time for Kilo girl!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The chickens are taking a liking to Ripple.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jonny deacon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





8505davids said:


> View attachment 15952298


Folks, folks - more dog, less diver please ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KOB. said:


> You mean the one that's on this forum that posts with his dog 'buster'?


WTF? Bobo's not "bent". 
BOBO... keep on being you!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> WTF? Bobo's not "bent".
> BOBO... keep on being you!


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

nap time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

jonny deacon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like Snag wrote: doggies are star of the show here, not divers. Dog in the focus, diver can be blurry. Let us see you beautiful pup Jonny!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> nap time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> It was all good Dave, very pink and fluffy compared to the old military drills. One of the safety divers took a shine to me and I'm convinced I was 'chatted up'. Sadly not my type; if I said he was 'bent' I don't mean he had an excess of N in his bloodstream  Not that there's anything wrong with that, just not my bag


Ha mate,
Keep your skills and guard up !! It's the complacency that bites hardest.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The chickens are taking a liking to Ripple.
> View attachment 15952165
> 
> View attachment 15952162
> ...


Your having a bloody good win there mate.
Ripple has a duty now..perfect

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

govdubspeedgo said:


> nap time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Phone with Furniture Store: "Yeah, you guys sell entertainment centers? Good, I need something that holds the TV and also matches the length of my dog. You got anything like that?"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Father's Day gents&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.hope








everyone is having a great one. Looking at you Dave, hug those boys of yours!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

This father's day thing got me thinking. Different countries celebrate father's day on different days. It seems I can't go a month without someone celebrating father's day somewhere. I'm Sweden it's November 14...

This opens up for a kind of father's day tourism where you could plan a year long trip and cash in on multiple father's days... Imagine how many ugly ties you could have! 

I don't have kids. So I can't be the one to pioneer this. I give this to you to do with as you please.

😬


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> This father's day thing got me thinking. Different countries celebrate father's day on different days. It seems I can't go a month without someone celebrating father's day somewhere. I'm Sweden it's November 14...
> 
> This opens up for a kind of father's day tourism where you could plan a year long trip and cash in on multiple father's days... Imagine how many ugly ties you could have!
> 
> I don't have kids. So I can't be the one to pioneer this. I give this to you to do with as you please.


Have a child bro , they are a pain in the ass & quite expensive but nothing compares to seeing and knowing a little human being that is carrying on your lineage , they truly are our heritage... plus you need someone who will inherent all the watches ... and in your case the pink , yellow, green , blue long socks !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Your having a bloody good win there mate.
> Ripple has a duty now..perfect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Duty you say?
More like doodie


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Like Snag wrote: doggies are star of the show here, not divers. Dog in the focus, diver can be blurry. Let us see you beautiful pup Jonny!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Ha indeed gentlemen! Here is the man himself, sans watch -- meet Deacon, aka Deke --my 8-year-old pit/lab/pointer rescue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that!
> View attachment 15952317


Nothing wrong with it. Just don't want you to be discouraged from posting outfit pics. 😁


----------



## CurtisJN (Dec 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Finally I can post in this thread! 😁


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Finally I can post in this thread! 😁
> View attachment 15953010
> View attachment 15953011


Sweet!💚

Nice to see you again old friend.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Sweet!💚
> 
> Nice to see you again old friend.


Thanks! 😊 Nice to see you too, it's been a long time! ✌


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Thanks! 😊 Nice to see you too, it's been a long time! ✌


Indeed.
Tell us more about the little one!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

weklund said:


> Birdie
> 
> View attachment 15951987
> 
> ...





jonny deacon said:


> Ha indeed gentlemen! Here is the man himself, sans watch -- meet Deacon, aka Deke --my 8-year-old pit/lab/pointer rescue
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spunwell said:


> Happy Father's Day gents&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.hope
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sless711 said:


> View attachment 15952430





MaBr said:


> Finally I can post in this thread! ?
> View attachment 15953010
> View attachment 15953011


Just beautiful ???


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 15952430


Nice looking monster - the one on your wrist I mean 🤗


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MaBr said:


> Finally I can post in this thread!
> View attachment 15953010
> View attachment 15953011


If our posts lead you to get a puppy then how bad ass is that guys lol ...

Congratulations on the newest member of your clan.

Just remember, dogs in focus, divers mehhh whatevers lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Hey! Don't judge a man by his pink socks or velour track suit.😂😂
> 
> I guess it's time to tell the stupid story about the mix matched socks...
> 
> ...


Holy crap, you invent a ficticious gay guy (not that ther's anythig wrong with that) with a ficticious dog 'Buster' and release a sh(*&^tstorm (I did like your story BTW).


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Nothing wrong with it. Just don't want you to be discouraged from posting outfit pics. 😁


I'll keep them coming.😁👍🏼


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

KOB. said:


> Holy crap, you invent a ficticious gay guy (not that ther's anythig wrong with that) with a ficticious dog 'Buster' and release a sh(*&^tstorm (I did like your story BTW).


😂😂😂


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

CurtisJN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch but we need to see *more Doggy* and less Diver! ?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Indeed.
> Tell us more about the little one!


He's a really wonderful little guy with no less than six breeds in him. Got him yesterday and he's ten weeks old. ?

























TatsNGuns said:


> If our posts lead you to get a puppy then how bad ass is that guys lol ...
> 
> Congratulations on the newest member of your clan.
> 
> ...


Wasn't really like that but if it makes you happy! ? So many beautiful doggos in this thread. ?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

KOB. said:


> Holy crap, you invent a ficticious gay guy (not that ther's anythig wrong with that) with a ficticious dog 'Buster' and release a sh(*&^tstorm (I did like your story BTW).


----------



## CurtisJN (Dec 30, 2020)

Topspin917 said:


> Nice watch but we need to see *more Doggy* and less Diver!











More doggy it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

MaBr said:


> He's a really wonderful little guy with no less than six breeds in him. Got him yesterday and he's ten weeks old. ?
> View attachment 15953325
> View attachment 15953326
> View attachment 15953328
> ...


Such a great addition to your life.?
Congratulations.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

MaBr said:


> He's a really wonderful little guy with no less than six breeds in him. Got him yesterday and he's ten weeks old. ?
> View attachment 15953325
> View attachment 15953326
> View attachment 15953328
> ...


Looks great - love his nose/muzzle! Mongrels rule!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

A buddy of mine took Bruno for a swim tonight.😊
I'm not a bather, and Bruno is in the same line of work as Mr Tooth, -SAR.
He stays on or near the beach until he thinks he's friend is in trouble. At that point he runs out to him and stays with him until he seems ok. Then back to the beach again to keep a lookout.😁














































And after a job well done, the obligatory fight for the towel.






















A bit muted look today with brown velour on top.🎈


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Such a great addition to your life.?
> Congratulations.


Thanks again my friend! ?



8505davids said:


> Looks great - love his nose/muzzle! Mongrels rule!


Yeah, he's got that old man style. ?



[BOBO] said:


> A buddy of mine took Bruno for a swim tonight.?
> I'm not a bather, and Bruno is in the same line of work as Mr Tooth, -SAR.
> He stays on or near the beach until he thinks he's friend is in trouble. At that point he runs out to him and stays with him until he seems ok. Then back to the beach again to keep a lookout.?
> View attachment 15954166
> ...


Absolutely fantastic! What a wonderfully loyal dog. ?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Absolutely fantastic! What a wonderfully loyal dog. 😊


I'm so proud of him. My little lifeguard. 💚🎈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I'm so proud of him. My little lifeguard. 💚🎈


I too enjoyed a dip as part of my run this afternoon (sea temp. 11ºC/52ºFresh). So Bruno & I are Briny Brothers 👊🏻


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

I started off by, as an exercise, going through the past 42 years of boxers. After about 5 minutes I was bawling my eyes out so best not continue along that tack. So changing the topic, why does my little boy have two names? Well having had boxers since 1979 and this little guy being number 11, they have all been *****es (except him of course). The women in my life constitute a wife and daughter. For he past 42 years a houseful of beatches. Finally a little boy. The vet said big feet, he's going to be a big boy (he's a midget, perfectly proportioned, but a midget 26+kg for a boy boxer). Let that be a lesson for those looking on with envy at your big footed compatriots if you know what I mean.

Anyway, about the name. The women in my family decided to call him Crosby (yes, after Sid), but I was having none of that for my little man (and for the record I was expressly prohibited from calling him NoNuts). So to me he's Manny and he answers to that. He also answers to Crosby, but hey, food is a serious motivator.

So that's the story of the little boy boxer with two names and small as he seems, he's just turned five.










OK, here's the obligatory dive watch:










And for the record, that beautiful girl in my sig is Jay. Passed seven years ago. Had a Haemegio Sarcoma at five, was given 25-50days. We put her on the Navy protocol (no not after the Navy, but after a dog called Navy) and she had another three really good years. Great companion, terrible loss.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> I started off by, as an exercise, going through the past 42 years of boxers. After about 5 minutes I was bawling my eyes out so best not continue along that tack. So changing the topic, why does my little boy have two names? Well having had boxers since 1979 and this little guy being number 11, they have all been *****es (except him of course). The women in my life constitute a wife and daughter. For he past 42 years a houseful of beatches. Finally a little boy. The vet said big feet, he's going to be a big boy (he's a midget, perfectly proportioned, but a midget 26+kg for a boy boxer). Let that be a lesson for those looking on with envy at your big footed compatriots if you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyway, about the name. The women in my family decided to call him Crosby (yes, after Sid), but I was having none of that for my little man (and for the record I was expressly prohibited from calling him NoNuts). So to me he's Manny and he answers to that. He also answers to Crosby, but hey, food is a serious motivator.
> 
> ...


Manny is just..just awesome mate.


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Feed time..with Sal's blink and you'll miss it.
Max takes his time and drives her crazy cause he chews..got Max in camouflage mode ( sort of)
Hope everyone is travelling well!!
Dave






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

"Excuse me, is this seat taken?"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Freaking hot here. Weather service issued red alarm for today and tomorrow for our county. Temp goes up to 40°C (104F). Currently it's 37C, and only Ben came out of the basement to be with me. For a 3min. He's back in basement already... Stay well guys and drink lot of fluid 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After a week of sunshine, a day of sh¡te.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> After a week of sunshine, a day of sh¡te.
> View attachment 15957459


Even your days of ****e look brilliant.....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hot as haitis and only getting hotter this week. The pool cant come quick enough...

3rd image " whatchu talkin about Willis "





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tats,

Love the 1st photo, totally "fly" dog! Pearls' "I'm too cute" photo is just too cute. The "Willis" shot is so Mutt & Jeff, all your photos bring a smile, thanks. Tummy rubs for the pack!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

SRP777 on a BluShark with our English Cream Golden Retriever


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

pipehack said:


> SRP777 on a BluShark with our English Cream Golden Retriever
> View attachment 15959710
> View attachment 15959710


Love that face! Happy Dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> Love the 1st photo, totally "fly" dog! Pearls' "I'm too cute" photo is just too cute. The "Willis" shot is so Mutt & Jeff, all your photos bring a smile, thanks. Tummy rubs for the pack!


Thanks mate , I thought the" isnt pearl cute feels" were limited to us who live in the home & know her personality makes up for the wombat/patterdale pyscho charming looks lol ... that first image reminded me of how the planes get lined up pre take off on the runway LOL.

Its should be noted that Pearl's smile has scared small children on this forum so my pics should come with a parental warning.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 15959674
> 
> 
> View attachment 15959675
> ...


Has to be one of the cutest little ****s on this page .. I hope the pup has as much personality as it looks to have. Enjoy !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben met new feline friends. He's such a good boy.



















































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My 2 knackered..syncro sleeping


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Keeping up the sleeping theme...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

I'll stick with @NocturnalWatch 's dog with cat theme.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I'll stick with @NocturnalWatch 's dog with cat theme.
> View attachment 15960982


I'm going to personally run with this as I strongly believe your cat is like Clovis ( and thinks he's a dog).

All the best in jest mate
Dave??


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm going to personally run with this as I strongly believe your cat is like Clovis ( and thinks he's a dog).
> 
> All the best in jest mate
> Dave👍👍


Dave, as I said when I joined this thread, I kind of have two and a half dogs.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pffft
















The chickens and other cats that happen to think they are dogs are getting rowdy !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben met new feline friends. He's such a good boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great temperament. Unfortunately my older lab would not be so gentle in that situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Izzie Rascal. Sadly no longer with us.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm guessing he ruled the roost.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> I'm guessing he ruled the roost.


She was the cheekiest little bugger, poking her nose into everything. A terror where dog biscuits were concerned.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> She was the cheekiest little bugger, poking her nose into everything. A terror where dog biscuits were concerned.


I'm two for two (perfect record) for calling both your chicken and your Sprocket "male", while they are female.

I got that going for me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> I'm two for two (perfect record) for calling both your chicken and your Sprocket "male", while they are female.
> 
> I got that going for me.


Sprocket is male 🤔


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket is male 🤔


Hmm. I'm going to have to review some of your recent postings. One of them led me to think he was a she. My record is flawed, but I'm happy I got Sprocs gender right at least.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Top left, Lad the farm dog. Top right, Jasper, a tourist we met at the beach. Sprocket sporting the latest in two-tone farm machinery/engine oil; thank god her indoors is off island at the minute or I'd never hear the last of it ?????
> View attachment 15947745
> View attachment 15947747


I misinterpreted this one, thinking you were referring to Sprocket in describing your other half. I'm fixed now. As for Sproc, he's probably like my beloved Dundee: He never spotted a puddle without feeling the need to splash through it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> I misinterpreted this one, thinking you were referring to Sprocket in describing your other half. I'm fixed now. As for Sproc, he's probably like my beloved Dundee: He never spotted a puddle without feeling the need to splash through it.


To be fair, he was once awarded a pink rosette at a dog show because they thought he was a bi†ch 😅. The Fragrant One sidled up to the judges afterward and quietly asked could he have a blue one 🤣


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Spike had his first vet visit this week since coming home with me. He weighs a whopping 6.3 pounds (up from 4 pounds in April) and the vet thinks keeping him around that weight is good based on his size. Overall exam results were good but he does have a cataract on his right eye and the vet was concerned about thyroid values from the blood testing that was done at the shelter. His appetite has declined slightly over the past week which could be related to thyroid condition. So we're doing the blood work again and waiting on the results from the lab. If values are still off, I imagine the vet will prescribe medication. Otherwise, he's done great in the 3 weeks I've had him. He's a fantastic little guy and I'm very lucky to have him. In keeping with the "sleeping pup" theme:


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello. I've been around WUS for a loooong time now. Ive been through probably 100-200 watches - I'm a serial flipper. But this is the first dog I've ever owned. Her name is Lady. She is part Plott Hound and part Catahoula Leopard Dog. We've had her for about a month now. She came up here to Minnesota from Texas. There was a group of Pit Bulls at a shelter in TX that had lost power during the winter storm. A Pit Bull rescue organization up here in MN was contacted and they went to go get them. When they showed up, there she was in the mix and they couldn't leave her behind. One of our friends ended up fostering her and we decided to adopt her. While she was with our friend being fostered, it became apparent she was pregnant. She ended up having a litter of 8 puppies in April. All boys and one girl. They had blocky heads, so it was pretty obvious that one of the Pits she was with at the shelter in TX was the father. All 8 have been adopted out to permanent homes. The vet thinks she's about 1 1/2 years old. She's great with people. She came to us knowing commands like sit and drop it. She's a great walker on the leash. She's already nabbed one gopher in my backyard. She loves ripping toys to shreds. Here she is.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> What a great temperament. Unfortunately my older lab would not be so gentle in that situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small update: Ben is fascinated with his new feline friends. He spent most of the day sitting in front of the fenced part of the yard, waiting for cats to come out and cuddle. There is one cat fascinated with Ben too, so mutual love. I even caught him this evening in a crime. He broke into the fenced part of the yard to be with cats, despite knowing he's not allowed to be there without our presence.  I came out, and saw him cuddling with his new bestie. When he saw me, he immediately came out of there, sat down 20 feet away from me, and waited for me to call him back. He's such a gentle soul, our big boy. Unfortunately I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture, so here's one from this morning with his new bestie. Just for having a pic in the post.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I'm working, so Bruno had to celebrate midsummer's eve on his own.
Looks like he made a new little friend.💚


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I'm working, so Bruno had to celebrate midsummer's eve on his own.
> Looks like he made a new little friend.💚
> View attachment 15961877
> 
> View attachment 15961876


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> What a great temperament. Unfortunately my older lab would not be so gentle in that situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to agree mate, it must be Alun's good vibes coming through as one of our contractors has a black lab ***** and she is bloody lethal!!
True story she bites at both ends..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dave, as I said when I joined this thread, I kind of have two and a half dogs.


True mate, plus I slip the odd Kookaburra in as well.
So I'm in the soup too..!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> Hello. I've been around WUS for a loooong time now. Ive been through probably 100-200 watches - I'm a serial flipper. But this is the first dog I've ever owned. Her name is Lady. She is part Plott Hound and part Catahoula Leopard Dog. We've had her for about a month now. She came up here to Minnesota from Texas. There was a group of Pit Bulls at a shelter in TX that had lost power during the winter storm. A Pit Bull rescue organization up here in MN was contacted and they went to go get them. When they showed up, there she was in the mix and they couldn't leave her behind. One of our friends ended up fostering her and we decided to adopt her. While she was with our friend being fostered, it became apparent she was pregnant. She ended up having a litter of 8 puppies in April. All boys and one girl. They had blocky heads, so it was pretty obvious that one of the Pits she was with at the shelter in TX was the father. All 8 have been adopted out to permanent homes. The vet thinks she's about 1 1/2 years old. She's great with people. She came to us knowing commands like sit and drop it. She's a great walker on the leash. She's already nabbed one gopher in my backyard. She loves ripping toys to shreds. Here she is.


Big welcome mate to " Lady" and yourself.
Best forum of like minded owners on WUS..( animal crazies)
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Hello. I've been around WUS for a loooong time now. Ive been through probably 100-200 watches - I'm a serial flipper. But this is the first dog I've ever owned. Her name is Lady. She is part Plott Hound and part Catahoula Leopard Dog. We've had her for about a month now. She came up here to Minnesota from Texas. There was a group of Pit Bulls at a shelter in TX that had lost power during the winter storm. A Pit Bull rescue organization up here in MN was contacted and they went to go get them. When they showed up, there she was in the mix and they couldn't leave her behind. One of our friends ended up fostering her and we decided to adopt her. While she was with our friend being fostered, it became apparent she was pregnant. She ended up having a litter of 8 puppies in April. All boys and one girl. They had blocky heads, so it was pretty obvious that one of the Pits she was with at the shelter in TX was the father. All 8 have been adopted out to permanent homes. The vet thinks she's about 1 1/2 years old. She's great with people. She came to us knowing commands like sit and drop it. She's a great walker on the leash. She's already nabbed one gopher in my backyard. She loves ripping toys to shreds. Here she is.


Congrats to you on adopting Lady! Hope you have many good, happy years together.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Small update: Ben is fascinated with his new feline friends. He spent most of the day sitting in front of the fenced part of the yard, waiting for cats to come out and cuddle. There is one cat fascinated with Ben too, so mutual love. I even caught him this evening in a crime. He broke into the fenced part of the yard to be with cats, despite knowing he's not allowed to be there without our presence.  I came out, and saw him cuddling with his new bestie. When he saw me, he immediately came out of there, sat down 20 feet away from me, and waited for me to call him back. He's such a gentle soul, our big boy. Unfortunately I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture, so here's one from this morning with his new bestie. Just for having a pic in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great photo of Ben and his new BFF!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch but we need to see those doggies in better focus!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome mate...you'll get a meme soon from Snag!!
Take it in good fun mate as our Dogs are before divers.
Look forward to your next post..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Father-in-law's doggie Oky with new haircut  Also a good boy.
















Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Father-in-law's doggie Oky with new haircut  Also a good boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Alun,
Great to see as usual mate!
No favours..all equal please don't change that dedication mate..BTW..Ben is bloody beautiful

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As predicted ?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok, I fixed it. Dogs first, diver not so important. Three of our four rescues. Have a great day all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 15963327


Dog thinking: nice Watch buddy, but am I gonna get some action around here or what?


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

laplumej01 said:


> Ok, I fixed it. Dogs first, diver not so important. Three of our four rescues. Have a great day all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much better pic. Great looking pups!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

laplumej01 said:


> Ok, I fixed it. Dogs first, diver not so important. Three of our four rescues. Have a great day all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

What have you done with my floofy doodle and my poofy mini poodle?
one and a half words: SHAVE-ED!


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Small update: Ben is fascinated with his new feline friends. He spent most of the day sitting in front of the fenced part of the yard, waiting for cats to come out and cuddle. There is one cat fascinated with Ben too, so mutual love. I even caught him this evening in a crime. He broke into the fenced part of the yard to be with cats, despite knowing he's not allowed to be there without our presence.  I came out, and saw him cuddling with his new bestie. When he saw me, he immediately came out of there, sat down 20 feet away from me, and waited for me to call him back. He's such a gentle soul, our big boy. Unfortunately I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture, so here's one from this morning with his new bestie. Just for having a pic in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 15963327


Last time I saw a face like that, it was next to a definition of "scalawag."


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What have you done with my floofy doodle and my poofy mini poodle?
> one and a half words: SHAVE-ED!
> View attachment 15963507
> View attachment 15963508
> ...


I wouldn't have recognized Azloe. Looks like he might be part of Snag's crew!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

It's raining, as is customary at midsummer's in Sweden, so I'm dressed accordingly.
Neoprene wellingtons to keep the diver theme.😬


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> I wouldn't have recognized Azloe. Looks like he might be part of Snag's crew!


I know! I love the transformation when he gets his summer crew cut. Azzie also has skin issues that are exacerbated by a long coat so it helps to keep it short.
When his coat is short like this, and he gets wet, his skin shows through in a hazy pink color like raw chicken breasts. 
He becomes&#8230;..ChickenDog!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15963657
> View attachment 15963659
> View attachment 15963660
> View attachment 15963661
> ...


Hey let's keep it above 110m bro, err&#8230;110 ft., and no whale watching while wearing wellingtons! How ya like them w's?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> How ya like them w's?


They are great!






















Compared to my Hunter wellies, the neoprene Tretorn are like wearing waterproof air.???


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Can't we just chill, or do you have to take another damn watch picture???


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 15961894
> View attachment 15961979


OMG OMG OMG SUCH AWESOME EBD's!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Hello. I've been around WUS for a loooong time now. Ive been through probably 100-200 watches - I'm a serial flipper. But this is the first dog I've ever owned. Her name is Lady. She is part Plott Hound and part Catahoula Leopard Dog. We've had her for about a month now. She came up here to Minnesota from Texas. There was a group of Pit Bulls at a shelter in TX that had lost power during the winter storm. A Pit Bull rescue organization up here in MN was contacted and they went to go get them. When they showed up, there she was in the mix and they couldn't leave her behind. One of our friends ended up fostering her and we decided to adopt her. While she was with our friend being fostered, it became apparent she was pregnant. She ended up having a litter of 8 puppies in April. All boys and one girl. They had blocky heads, so it was pretty obvious that one of the Pits she was with at the shelter in TX was the father. All 8 have been adopted out to permanent homes. The vet thinks she's about 1 1/2 years old. She's great with people. She came to us knowing commands like sit and drop it. She's a great walker on the leash. She's already nabbed one gopher in my backyard. She loves ripping toys to shreds. Here she is.


Brandon AWESOME RESCUE!!!
I have posted a story before re:a long gone friend living in King City,Cali bred world champion APBT's,I mean BIG 80-100 lb.males.He rescued a beautiful pure Catahoula from a city dump & Athena(yea after the Greek goddess) would run with the APBT's when we hunted wild pigs in the desert.She was absolutely fearless against pigs & as gentle as the smallest lamb with my friends kids,wonderful dog congrats!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

urbino said:


> Last time I saw a face like that, it was next to a definition of "scalawag."


Yep , he is a typical infuriating terrier alright - and the Border Terrier part of him has their typical disgruntled way of looking at you like they are not at all impressed.... but I wouldn't have him any other way!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Visiting family. Meet Mabel, my sister's Jack Russel Terrier. Such a sweet little character ?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Visiting family. Meet Mabel, my sister's Jack Russel Terrier. Such a sweet little character ?
> View attachment 15964065


Jack Russel Terrorist! Mabel looks like the exception though, what a cutie!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Faithful Beagle


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What have you done with my floofy doodle and my poofy mini poodle?
> one and a half words: SHAVE-ED!
> View attachment 15963507
> View attachment 15963508
> ...


Buzz cuts for summer! Very cool! The kids look awesome!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What have you done with my floofy doodle and my poofy mini poodle?
> one and a half words: SHAVE-ED!
> View attachment 15963507
> View attachment 15963508
> ...


Awesome post wink..pearler mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15963657
> View attachment 15963659
> View attachment 15963660
> View attachment 15963661
> ...


Love that first one. Bruno's looking at his "ferocious" buddy like, "You're kidding, right?"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

8505davids said:


> Yep , he is a typical infuriating terrier alright - and the Border Terrier part of him has their typical disgruntled way of looking at you like they are not at all impressed.... but I wouldn't have him any other way!


He looks a hoot.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What have you done with my floofy doodle and my poofy mini poodle?
> one and a half words: SHAVE-ED!
> View attachment 15963507
> View attachment 15963508
> ...


I hope everyone is getting ready for your daughters next hair colour choice mate!!
Really enjoyed looking at your pups enjoying their hair cuts..they genuinely look bloody happy mate..good sports👍👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I hope everyone is getting ready for your daughters next hair colour choice mate!!
> Really enjoyed looking at your pups enjoying their hair cuts..they genuinely look bloody happy mate..good sports👍👍


Ha ha, yes, we shaved most of the pink off Azloe's tail but I can still see it - arrrghh! I hope Hannah sticks with one color, or goes back to natural, hair dying appointments are too $$$.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Rainy day here.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

A little romp outside on a very hot, humid day.




























And the post-romp nap!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> A little romp outside on a very hot, humid day.
> 
> View attachment 15965601
> 
> ...


🥰


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hot & humid, family cook-out, son's two pups in the lake....










Louie, CLD + GSD










Reya, CLD + Golden?










My stick! Mine mine mine!



















My stick! mine mine mine










Obligatory diver pic.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Hot & humid, family cook-out, son's two pups in the lake....
> 
> View attachment 15965896
> 
> ...


Looks like a great day had by all 4 and 2 leggers!!

Great pics mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mabel.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel.
> View attachment 15966004
> View attachment 15966005


Careful! That's a quick way to lose an arm!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One of my son's took a break without his dog!!
So she takes off to find him.
Got her just outside farm gate on the trot


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I have to agree mate, it must be Alun's good vibes coming through as one of our contractors has a black lab *** and she is bloody lethal!!
> True story she bites at both ends..


My old black lab was as kind and gentle as it comes&#8230; to humans. Wouldn't want to be a cat stuck in the yard though&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> My old black lab was as kind and gentle as it comes&#8230; to humans. Wouldn't want to be a cat stuck in the yard though&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously could not believe how much a goer she was.
I've been round like most of us some very protective and vicious dogs..but " ******" name given by Kevy BTW.
Would put the wind up most sails Ben.
See you soon mate
Dave


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> One of my son's took a break without his dog!!
> So she takes off to find him.
> Got her just outside farm gate on the trot
> View attachment 15966565
> View attachment 15966566


Cattle dog in that one?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

parklanephil said:


> Cattle dog in that one?


Yes she's a stiff haired blue cattle dog..a long tail.
All mine are stumpy cattle dogs so always know when she is happy to see me🙂👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben says it's too hot today 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben says it's too hot today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From one Ben to another, I agree. But it's only 93 deg F here in hazy hot and humid Maryland.
Not exactly MoFo hot but we'll get there in July.

Stay cool my 2 and 4 legged brothers and sisters!

-Ben


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

"Only" 98F here today. Was 102F few days ago.
Greetings from Ben and rest of the pack, and me!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Ducatiride1 (Mar 29, 2020)

seikomatic said:


>


My dogs....🐶

Matt

















seikomatic said:


>


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes she's a stiff haired blue cattle dog..a long tail.
> All mine are stumpy cattle dogs so always know when she is happy to see me


Love acds
Have a red now, had 4 others over the years, best dogs ever


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ducatiride1 said:


> My dogs....🐶
> 
> Matt
> View attachment 15969292
> View attachment 15969292


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Claire sent me these from home.






















I'm down on the mainland at my parents house, preparing to get my Dad back home from hospital tomorrow for his final chapter.

Folks, my heart is breaking.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claire sent me these from home.
> View attachment 15969472
> View attachment 15969473
> View attachment 15969475
> ...


There are no words,maybe some tiny grain of comfort knowing we all here empathize.Best wishes.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claire sent me these from home.
> View attachment 15969472
> View attachment 15969473
> View attachment 15969475
> ...


Snag that is heavy news. I'm sure you're glad to be there but it has to be hard at the same time. I wish you, your father, and your family the best in this journey.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claire sent me these from home.
> View attachment 15969472
> View attachment 15969473
> View attachment 15969475
> ...


Very sad news about your father. You have many friends here and you, your family, and especially your father, are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claire sent me these from home.
> View attachment 15969472
> View attachment 15969473
> View attachment 15969475
> ...


You and your family are in my prayers Snag. My Dad and I are very close so I can only imagine how you feel. I know it's tough but enjoy the time you have left together.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claire sent me these from home.
> View attachment 15969472
> View attachment 15969473
> View attachment 15969475
> ...


Sorry to hear this Snag. Went through this when my mom had cancer. Just glad to be there for her during her last months. I'm sure your dad is glad you are there for him, though it's hard on you. Hang in there. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Best to you and your dad, Snag. There's no easy way to lose a parent, unfortunately. Hang in there.


----------



## parklanephil (May 5, 2020)

I'm away from home so you get this


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Claire sent me these from home.
> 
> I'm down on the mainland at my parents house, preparing to get my Dad back home from hospital tomorrow for his final chapter.
> 
> Folks, my heart is breaking.


So, so sorry to hear that Snag. I lost my father when he was only 57y. I know how hard it is. Our thoughts are with you and your dad. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mabel helping us de-stress. So good to have a doggo around 🥰


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel helping us de-stress. So good to have a doggo around
> View attachment 15970131


Always 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Pool play with the Bird.




































​


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

106 + degrees is no damnnn joke .. best regards to your pops snag , hoping things all work out as best as can.

Pearl clearly doesn't understand the idea of staying cool as evidenced by Gunter's dismay of lack of personal space.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

She's liking the wilderness behind her.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag,

So sorry to read about your Dad. I know for a fact that time spent together as time draws to an end never results in later regrets and self-doubt. 

My Dad passed 6 years ago, July 4th, he was lucid until the last week or two and always told me he was eternally grateful for our time together. He was also grateful that I always brought my Springer, Colby for visits, Dad was living in a veterans' home, they loved when family would brings pets to visit. 

Some of my best memories of Dad were the time we spent together and how he would tell everyone what a great son I was and how Colby was a perfect buddy. 

Blessings for you, your wife and your dogs.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Obviously annoyed that I stopped scratching him behind the ear. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Obviously annoyed that I stopped scratching him behind the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There list of complaints to managments only grows as the years go on ... I do believe these dogs were like at least kings or queens in their previous lifetimes pfffttttt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel helping us de-stress. So good to have a doggo around 🥰
> View attachment 15970131
> View attachment 15970145
> View attachment 15970146


That's one photogenic little pup!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Doggo really is a part of the family now. I haven't slept for a week but totally worth it! 😁

























Also, who picked all the strawberrys of the bushes!?😮 Not that guy right? Doesn't look guilty at all... 😂


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Early morning walk, before temperature goes over 35C. BTW, crazy temperatures in Western Canada and US! We have really ruined our planet 


























































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mabel sunbathing


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel sunbathing
> View attachment 15971919
> View attachment 15971920
> View attachment 15971922


Beautiful lady Snag! All the best from doggies & me.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel sunbathing
> View attachment 15971919
> View attachment 15971920
> View attachment 15971922


You should introduce Mabel to Sprocket.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Early morning walk, before temperature goes over 35C. BTW, crazy temperatures in Western Canada and US! We have really ruined our planet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ozzy seems to be hanging in there.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Ozzy seems to be hanging in there.


He's still so happy old boy, and looks forward going to walks. Although, his waist is thinner from day to day despite lots of food 
We got another bad news yesterday evening: little niggler Messy sniffed in swallow grass/wild barley so deep in his nose, that no vet in our region could remove it. He needs to go to rhinoscopy in Zagreb, 300km away. Problem is that vet clinic in Zagreb can take the surgery tomorrow, and there is a danger of getting it into his lungs. His lady owner is in panic (as we are too), but we hope he'll get through it till tomorrow. Most likely my wife will drive him and his owner to Zagreb.
























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

When you love them as much as you do Alun, every one of these events is a crushing blow. Here's to hoping for a good outcome for little Messy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> He's still so happy old boy, and looks forward going to walks. Although, his waist is thinner from day to day despite lots of food
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NocturnalWatch said:


> He's still so happy old boy, and looks forward going to walks. Although, his waist is thinner from day to day despite lots of food
> We got another bad news yesterday evening: little niggler Messy sniffed in swallow grass/wild barley so deep in his nose, that no vet in our region could remove it. He needs to go to rhinoscopy in Zagreb, 300km away. Problem is that vet clinic in Zagreb can take the surgery tomorrow, and there is a danger of getting it into his lungs. His lady owner us in panic (as we are too), but we hope he'll get through it till tomorrow. Most likely my wife will drive him and his owner to Zagreb.
> 
> 
> ...


G'day Alun,
Your calling it right mate..big problem with farm dogs.
Mate your vet will sort our little mate out.
Unfortunate mate..
Positive thoughts from all of us heading your way.
It'll be okay mate,.got itbearly mate..thats all you can do.
Vigilance something you do not lack..my friend.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Excuse me... I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm keeping good thoughts for Messy's quick recovery.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Golden Eye watching the pups.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

First low humidity, breezy and not too hot., but still sunny day in while. Tripper and Lizzie are enjoying their time outdoors as much as I am.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't get no better'n stick chewin y'all. And a little bbq chickens


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Don't get no better'n stick chewin y'all. And a little bbq chickens
> View attachment 15975129
> View attachment 15975130
> View attachment 15975132
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Don't get no better'n stick chewin y'all. And a little bbq chickens
> View attachment 15975129
> View attachment 15975130
> View attachment 15975132
> ...


Got that right Wink!!
Ripper post mate..great pics
Of their play..top stuff
5 will get you 10 they also enjoyed that chook??
What's going to happen to your new hens mate??
Lay..or [email protected]!
All the best in jest mate
Dave


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Got that right Wink!!
> Ripper post mate..great pics
> Of their play..top stuff
> 5 will get you 10 they also enjoyed that chook??
> ...


Thank you brother, appreciate that. You are the morale keeper like no other!


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Surviving heat wave in Western Canada


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

CndRkMt said:


> Surviving heat wave in Western Canada


Awesome stuff! We have a life jacket like that for the mini poodle and it makes things so much more chill on the water! Beautiful scenery!


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Awesome stuff! We have a life jacket like that for the mini poodle and it makes things so much more chill on the water! Beautiful scenery!


Yes I love this jacket. When she gets really hot I can just grab a handle and dunk her in water She is only 11 lb


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Got that right Wink!!
> Ripper post mate..great pics
> Of their play..top stuff
> 5 will get you 10 they also enjoyed that chook??
> ...


Oh the new chicks are eggers. My understanding is that you need to eat meat chickens at 2 months because they grow so fat their legs collapse under the weight (many many years of being bred that way). Our egg layers are so small one chicken wouldn't even produce a pound of cooked meat.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Impossible to capture the air this psycho gets but imagine pro level skateboarder 

I'd build her a bounce board but she'd earn airways miles.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Oh the new chicks are eggers. My understanding is that you need to eat meat chickens at 2 months because they grow so fat their legs collapse under the weight (many many years of being bred that way). Our egg layers are so small one chicken wouldn't even produce a pound of cooked meat.


Layer chickens taste like ass so I'd agree with your assessment.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Doing some work in the yard and cleaning out the firebox in the smoker so I'm giving my watches a rest and will let Lizzie serve as my weekend watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Oh the new chicks are eggers. My understanding is that you need to eat meat chickens at 2 months because they grow so fat their legs collapse under the weight (many many years of being bred that way). Our egg layers are so small one chicken wouldn't even produce a pound of cooked meat.


Makes good sense Wink, to have bought " Egger's" .
Living on farms I agree with Tats plus it was always way back to what feels like yesterday. 
Hearing my wife say to one of my son's that " clucky" had wandered off somewhere else...
All the best mate...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Impossible to capture the air this psycho gets but imagine pro level skateboarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that jumping height blows my theory that it would be best to climb a tree to escape...she is a truly amazing example.
Must be fun to share her enthusiasm and the air she achieves..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> Doing some work in the yard and cleaning out the firebox in the smoker so I'm giving my watches a rest and will let Lizzie serve as my weekend watch.
> View attachment 15976347


I reckon Lizzie deserves your BP mate!!!
She's a beauty..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Well that jumping height blows my theory that it would be best to climb a tree to escape...she is a truly amazing example.
> Must be fun to share her enthusiasm and the air she achieves..


12 hours later .... 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Well that jumping height blows my theory that it would be best to climb a tree to escape...she is a truly amazing example.
> Must be fun to share her enthusiasm and the air she achieves..


Hey mate do you only own Heelers or any kelpie mixed in for good measure ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hey mate do you only own Heelers or any kelpie mixed in for good measure ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
No they are without kelpie( however I love the kelpie breed)
Pure stumpy tail red heelers.
The post I put up of my sons mate..Simon's new pup has one tenth kelpy in him and he is a beaut!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi mate,
> No they are without kelpie( however I love the kelpie breed)
> Pure stumpy tail red heelers.
> The post I put up of my sons mate..Simon's new pup has one tenth kelpy in him and he is a beaut!


Just enough SOB to keep things interesting LOL I recall the post.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Layer chickens taste like ass so I'd agree with your assessment.


How much ass do you eat?


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi mate,
> No they are without kelpie( however I love the kelpie breed)
> Pure stumpy tail red heelers.
> The post I put up of my sons mate..Simon's new pup has one tenth kelpy in him and he is a beaut!


Dave,

I always assumed Kelpies and Red Heelers were the same like many, but they are indeed two quite distinct breeds:

Australian Red Heeler vs Australian Kelpie - Breed Comparison (mydogbreeds.com)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Relaxing on a warm summer evening.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KOB. said:


> How much ass do you eat?


Enough to know layer chickens taste like it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Dave,
> 
> I always assumed Kelpies and Red Heelers were the same like many, but they are indeed two quite distinct breeds:
> 
> Australian Red Heeler vs Australian Kelpie - Breed Comparison (mydogbreeds.com)


Your on it mate, some fierce debate on heritage of all these working dogs..great show on Landline if you search it mate.
I just love all our mongrels,rescues,purebreds,
Who can without fair reason not have a dog ( so many of our great mates are in transition mode from their best mates) that's why this forum is gold..
Anyone who loves dogs is a bloody great person..bar none.
It's like a 2nd family to legally have..these great dogs and journeys.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's got given the ' sool em up Sal's.. Max just chilling till he hears that bark..
All the best fellow animal crazies..


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Your on it mate, some fierce debate on heritage of all these working dogs..great show on Landline if you search it mate.
> I just love all our mongrels,rescues,purebreds,
> Who can without fair reason not have a dog ( so many of our great mates are in transition mode from their best mates) that's why this forum is gold..
> Anyone who loves dogs is a bloody great person..bar none.
> It's like a 2nd family to legally have..these great dogs and journeys.


2nd family, whoa mate. Nothing second about that family.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Smoking a pork butt today with my helpers.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

karwath said:


> Smoking a pork butt today with my helpers.
> View attachment 15978030
> View attachment 15978031
> View attachment 15978032


Awesome helpers. I think they'd like to be taste testers!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Your on it mate, some fierce debate on heritage of all these working dogs..great show on Landline if you search it mate.
> I just love all our mongrels,rescues,purebreds,
> Who can without fair reason not have a dog ( so many of our great mates are in transition mode from their best mates) that's why this forum is gold..
> Anyone who loves dogs is a bloody great person..bar none.
> It's like a 2nd family to legally have..these great dogs and journeys.


One of the perks to belgians especially working lines cause they will throw **** into the mix just to cause that mule like health.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Wait .. super adorable pup BUT didn't you mention smoking meats .. what gives no pictures bro ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

karwath said:


> Smoking a pork butt today with my helpers.
> View attachment 15978030
> View attachment 15978031
> View attachment 15978032


Ooops my post was meant for you but you rightly posted pics of the meats lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ooops my post was meant for you but you rightly posted pics of the meats lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Here's another - just before I wrapped it (using the Texas crutch)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

karwath said:


> Here's another - just before I wrapped it (using the Texas crutch)
> 
> View attachment 15978412


Omg get in my belly !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Happy 4th switch up ... reef 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Smoking some butts also. No diver, no dog. Sorry.

























2nd pic is 12 hours in. Took a total of 18 hours. Yuummmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> Smoking some butts also. No diver, no dog. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... where's our invite? ?? looks delicious! ???


----------



## dallas2xist (May 21, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

atlbbqguy said:


> Smoking some butts also. No diver, no dog. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that's it, bring on the Show Your Pork Butt thread.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

dallas2xist said:


> View attachment 15979150


Welcome! We'd rather have more dog... less watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

dallas2xist said:


> View attachment 15979150


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15979303


Wink put up the nominee,
and we got the best man for the job!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

A damp and foggy start to the day.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> A damp and foggy start to the day.
> 
> View attachment 15979384


Not entirely sure why, but I really like that pic. Just the expression on the face, I guess.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15979600
> View attachment 15979601


And here we get the opposite extreme: from out in the fog and damp, to snug as a bug.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15979600
> View attachment 15979601


Same as mine ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello to everyone from Messy and us. Vet postponed his exam for today. We just came back from Zagreb (600+ km driven), and have some good news. His nose is clean from wild barley. Vet says he most likely sneeze it out yesterday. But, his lady owner noticed that his left ear is painful. And there it was: another part of wild barley was stuck deep in his ear. It's out now, so everything should be OK. Some pics with little guy 
Greetings to all doggies and butlers!












































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to everyone from Messy and us. Vet postponed his exam for today. We just came back from Zagreb (600+ km driven), and have some good news. His nose is clean from wild barley. Vet says he most likely sneeze it out yesterday. But, his lady owner noticed that his left ear is painful. And there it was: another part of wild barley was stuck deep in his ear. It's out now, so everything should be OK. Some pics with little guy
> Greetings to all doggies and butlers!
> 
> 
> ...


Alun, he has "The boss" look about him. I'm sure he will be alright!. Thanks for taking such good care of him. He's lucky, as are you to have his his company! Give him a big big belly rub from the east coat of the US. He looks like the kind of pup that would wander into any yard and be fast friends in minutes with any pack!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Smoking some butts also. No diver, no dog. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omfg !!! Hey I heard that smoked meats can handle usps priority mail pretty well .... just throwing this out there brother 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15979303


Like time & the tide , we all knew this was coming. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Alun, he has "The boss" look about him. I'm sure he will be alright!. Thanks for taking such good care of him. He's lucky, as are you to have his his company! Give him a big big belly rub from the east coat of the US. He looks like the kind of pup that would wander into any yard and be fast friends in minutes with any pack!


His big, big cuddle bug, little boy! His new lady owner adores him. Yeah, we too... We miss him, but we need a place for new rescues. You know how it works in our home.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to everyone from Messy and us. Vet postponed his exam for today. We just came back from Zagreb (600+ km driven), and have some good news. His nose is clean from wild barley. Vet says he most likely sneeze it out yesterday. But, his lady owner noticed that his left ear is painful. And there it was: another part of wild barley was stuck deep in his ear. It's out now, so everything should be OK. Some pics with little guy
> Greetings to all doggies and butlers!
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I come out of the wilds especially tall grassed areas especially during upland hunting, I'll check the ears of all dogs that were running around. Cant tell you how many times I have pulled a long grass, barely type stem from outside their ears. Knowing how buried and how much they can cause extreme pain makes it a easy check off list .. prevention vs responding after the affect sort of thing I gained as I finally aged lol ...great catch, great dog sitter. Your hired come to north idaho this December... please . .

Ps from the home front it would seem annika is now evolving into some frisbee paw ( hands ) catching thing ... she needs to stop this craziness or else I worry she may form thumbs at some point.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Spike will be getting his summer haircut tomorrow so he may actually be able to see better without all the hair around his eyes. I don't know if he's ever been to a groomer so we'll see how it goes.










His hair is growing back on most of his body and I hope it will get thicker as time passes. It's still a little sparse on his hind quarters and backs of his hind legs. His tail is still mostly bare but it's starting to grow a little on the tip. It's day and night difference from what it was 3 months ago.

*July 2021*









*April 2021*









I'm working diligently to get him interested in watches but so far he's unimpressed.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios and a great mutt
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoffman28 (Jul 6, 2021)

nweash said:


>





nweash said:


>


 Cute pup and nice watch!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Spike will be getting his summer haircut tomorrow so he may actually be able to see better without all the hair around his eyes. I don't know if he's ever been to a groomer so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 15980836
> 
> ...


Spikes coat is looking good. The summer shave is rewarding for man and beast. The pups are much more comfortable in the heat, and we get to better see what those eyes are always trying to tell us!
looking forward to new Spike pics post-shave!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to everyone from Messy and us. Vet postponed his exam for today. We just came back from Zagreb (600+ km driven), and have some good news. His nose is clean from wild barley. Vet says he most likely sneeze it out yesterday. But, his lady owner noticed that his left ear is painful. And there it was: another part of wild barley was stuck deep in his ear. It's out now, so everything should be OK. Some pics with little guy
> Greetings to all doggies and butlers!
> 
> 
> ...


Gold collar Alun..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> Spike will be getting his summer haircut tomorrow so he may actually be able to see better without all the hair around his eyes. I don't know if he's ever been to a groomer so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 15980836
> 
> ...


Stella update..bloody bewdy!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Topspin917 said:


> Spike will be getting his summer haircut tomorrow so he may actually be able to see better without all the hair around his eyes. I don't know if he's ever been to a groomer so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 15980836
> 
> ...


Great job mate!!! It brings huge smile to my face when I read such successful stories 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Stella update..bloody bewdy!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I'm amazed at how he's adjusted and progressed in just 1 month. Takes after his owner on the beauty part! 



NocturnalWatch said:


> Great job mate!!! It brings huge smile to my face when I read such successful stories
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


He went through some rough times but he's a tough little guy. I'm the fortunate one.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Bedtime for both pooches. Jasper spends most of his night on the couch typically, after passing out while we watch tv in the evening. Meanwhile Penny takes full advantage of the unoccupied bed and tucks herself in for the night right after dinner. Usually commandeering a pillow or two from mom and dad.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

The triumvirate, numbers 10, 9 and 11 (in that order). They concede to let us live with them (although who gets what part of the bed is open to dispute).










And the obligatory, man's best friend in focus, watch not so much.










Kevin


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15980474
> View attachment 15980471
> View attachment 15980472
> View attachment 15980475
> ...


Lord of all he surveys, great pics.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hello to everyone from Messy and us. Vet postponed his exam for today. We just came back from Zagreb (600+ km driven), and have some good news. His nose is clean from wild barley. Vet says he most likely sneeze it out yesterday. But, his lady owner noticed that his left ear is painful. And there it was: another part of wild barley was stuck deep in his ear. It's out now, so everything should be OK. Some pics with little guy
> Greetings to all doggies and butlers!
> 
> 
> ...


This is natural selection at its best, Dawkins would be proud. Evolved to be so cute, no longer needs to hunt for food.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Every time I come out of the wilds especially tall grassed areas especially during upland hunting, I'll check the ears of all dogs that were running around. Cant tell you how many times I have pulled a long grass, barely type stem from outside their ears. Knowing how buried and how much they can cause extreme pain makes it a easy check off list .. prevention vs responding after the affect sort of thing I gained as I finally aged lol ...great catch, great dog sitter. Your hired come to north idaho this December... please . .
> 
> Ps from the home front it would seem annika is now evolving into some frisbee paw ( hands ) catching thing ... she needs to stop this craziness or else I worry she may form thumbs at some point.
> 
> ...


I've sen dogs with frisbees, even was in a doggy frisbee club for a little while (manny would get the frisbee and run away, much to the chagrin of those waiting their turn - I digress), but Annika is as good as I've seen. Absolutely great pics, a pleasure to look at the unbridled energy and passion.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15980474
> View attachment 15980471
> View attachment 15980472
> View attachment 15980475
> ...


For an English speaker, love the no dogs allowed sign 'Hundbad' - says it all.......


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

KOB. said:


> Lord of all he surveys, great pics.


Thanks!


KOB. said:


> For an English speaker, love the no dogs allowed sign 'Hundbad' - says it all.......


Hundbad - dog bath. 
Hund - dog 
Bad - bath 
So, No dogs allowed on this part of the beach, dog bath to the left.😬


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hundbad - dog bath.
> Hund - dog
> ...


Damn, I like my translation of hundbad much better than the actual one. So what a confusing sign - dog bath left, no dogs.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

KOB. said:


> Damn, I like my translation of hundbad much better than the actual one. So what a confusing sign - dog bath left, no dogs.


More like "no dogs on this part of the beach. Dog bath to the left."


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

No cuddle buddies this morning.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

So up until Boxer #9, all had tails docked. It was great, now they have this whip tail that removes everything from the coffee table and will take your eye out if you are looking the wrong way.

But there is one upside, built-in cable management:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KOB. said:


> I've sen dogs with frisbees, even was in a doggy frisbee club for a little while (manny would get the frisbee and run away, much to the chagrin of those waiting their turn - I digress), but Annika is as good as I've seen. Absolutely great pics, a pleasure to look at the unbridled energy and passion.


She thanks you & kindly says " throw it , throw it already , OMG throw the frisbee already " ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Few minutes and of we go to the vet to get Ben's  against heartworms. Stay well fellows.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

My French Bulldog Napoleon and Sinn U1


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> My French Bulldog Napoleon and Sinn U1
> View attachment 15985215


Ticky give us a better shot of just Napoleon mate..he looks a real character!
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> My French Bulldog Napoleon and Sinn U1
> View attachment 15985215


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Ticky give us a better shot of just Napoleon mate..he looks a real character!
> Dave


Napoleon


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Napoleon is the boss.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting in a doggie park for Mom to come back.






























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Guess what?

_Chicken Butt!







_


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15985647


What is the tractor used for?


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Enjoying a nice cool evening on the deck with Miss Kilo


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> What is the tractor used for?


The farmers used it to launch a rowing boat. Probably a sheep rescue rather than a pleasure trip.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Guess what?
> 
> _Chicken Butt!
> View attachment 15987233
> _


Wow, great pic, thats what I call restraint.

Manny would be in heaven (and so would the chooks in pretty short shrift). He's a little excitable and the antithesis of tolerant.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Cheers !!































































​


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

$40 38mm Timex Navi Depth.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No doggie pics, just short video of rain and hail. The hail was the size of a walnut, and it lasted 25 minutes. I'll not remove blankets from my and wife's car till tomorrow morning. Afraid what I'll see. Luckily, we paid car insurance for both cars yesterday!






Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just for laughs. Who loves water?





__





Discover Popular Videos | Facebook


Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and checkout what's going on with your favorite creators.




fb.watch





Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Spruced up after a trip to the groomer.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Topspin917 said:


> Spruced up after a trip to the groomer.
> 
> View attachment 15989013
> 
> ...


Looking great! What a difference some love and caring can make!🥰


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The farmers used it to launch a rowing boat. Probably a sheep rescue rather than a pleasure trip.


I'm dobbin you in to them as the rescue diver..
The old blokes will enjoy pulling you up as anchor with wet fleece 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Spruced up after a trip to the groomer.
> 
> View attachment 15989013
> 
> ...


Spike is down right svelte with his hairs did!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Diesels said:


> Looking great! What a difference some love and caring can make!🥰


Thanks Diesels. It's been great to see his progress. Every day I'm amazed at how smart and resilient he is, but also reminded that his past life wasn't very good. Almost everything in the outside world is new to him so it can be a bit overwhelming. Time, patience, and understanding will eventually get him to where he can just be a pup.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Spike is down right svelte with his hairs did!


He is svelte - and nobody ever said that about me. I would have liked his face trimmed a little shorter (more like Ripple's) but at least he can see better. His coat is very soft from the oatmeal shampoo bath.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> He is svelte - and nobody ever said that about me. I would have liked his face trimmed a little shorter (more like Ripple's) but at least he can see better. His coat is very soft from the oatmeal shampoo bath.


I love oatmeal, haven't bathed in it though....yet.
I'm big on the face being trimmed so I feel you. This last shave is the first time Ripple has had his head clean cut without some goofy poodle pouf thing on his cranium. I really enjoy seeing the natural shape of the dog sans the dog show haircut.
You could go back and ask the groomer to clean his face up better. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> View attachment 15989813
> 
> View attachment 15989815
> 
> View attachment 15989817


Thats a bloody Stella post mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My 2 mates..crashed out.
Stay well fellow animal crazies..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sad faces (including mine) after yesterday's thunder, rain and hail storm. 
BTW, both cars are damaged. Mine much more than wife's... Blankets didn't helped at all. Walnut sized hail isn't a joke...
Stay well girls and boys, doggies and humans!






























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad faces (including mine) after yesterday's thunder, rain and hail storm.
> BTW, both cars are damaged. Mine much more than wife's... Blankets didn't helped at all. Walnut sized hail isn't a joke...
> Stay well girls and boys, doggies and humans!
> 
> ...


Just so's you know, my like was for the doggy pics, not the hail damage. Blankets are overrated.....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad faces (including mine) after yesterday's thunder, rain and hail storm.
> BTW, both cars are damaged. Mine much more than wife's... Blankets didn't helped at all. Walnut sized hail isn't a joke...
> Stay well girls and boys, doggies and humans!
> 
> ...


Better a dent in the car than in your cranium!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad faces (including mine) after yesterday's thunder, rain and hail storm.
> BTW, both cars are damaged. Mine much more than wife's... Blankets didn't helped at all. Walnut sized hail isn't a joke...
> Stay well girls and boys, doggies and humans!
> 
> ...


Thunderstorms and fireworks are tough on pups. Sorry about the damage to your cars but glad no people or pups were harmed.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad faces (including mine) after yesterday's thunder, rain and hail storm.
> BTW, both cars are damaged. Mine much more than wife's... Blankets didn't helped at all. Walnut sized hail isn't a joke...
> Stay well girls and boys, doggies and humans!
> 
> ...


Agreed Alun,
In our " game"....ten minutes takes ten years to recover from 10mm ice, the big stuff is brutal on all.
Nature's form of psychological warfare on all at times.
She holds the " whip hand" to all of us I reckon.
The only thing that helps in a hail storm is to screw the cap off a bottle and don't screw it back on.!!
Glad you didn't get structural damage to house and home mate..✊✊


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Topspin917 said:


> He is svelte - and nobody ever said that about me. I would have liked his face trimmed a little shorter (more like Ripple's) but at least he can see better. His coat is very soft from the oatmeal shampoo bath.


Whip out the clippers bro , just stay calm and steady.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> My 2 mates..crashed out.
> Stay well fellow animal crazies..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Gotta say after seeing that pizza, pub , swimming pool post , yours is a wee bit of a let down brother lol I mean I'm guessing all of ours are compared to that damn post lol

Cheers mate , enjoy the suds & the shade !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad faces (including mine) after yesterday's thunder, rain and hail storm.
> BTW, both cars are damaged. Mine much more than wife's... Blankets didn't helped at all. Walnut sized hail isn't a joke...
> Stay well girls and boys, doggies and humans!
> 
> ...


I use the thunder and rain time to go out and play with my dogs or when I have others over as a way of getting them not only to tolerate but look forward to a bit of weather .. usually this is done when they are younger though so I'd say turning on a good movie and popcorn may sound better to your crew.

Ps not during biblical end times & or hail the size of small children.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sunbathing Akita&#8230;.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I use the thunder and rain time to go out and play with my dogs or when I have others over as a way of getting them not only to tolerate but look forward to a bit of weather .. usually this is done when they are younger though so I'd say turning on a good movie and popcorn may sound better to your crew.
> 
> Ps not during biblical end times & or hail the size of small children.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sage advice


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I use the thunder and rain time to go out and play with my dogs or when I have others over as a way of getting them not only to tolerate but look forward to a bit of weather .. usually this is done when they are younger though so I'd say turning on a good movie and popcorn may sound better to your crew.
> 
> Ps not during biblical end times & or hail the size of small children.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


hahahahahahahaaaa I recon I may be the 1 & only here who has taken his best doggie friend for our daily walk in a Category 3 hurricane.I remember about half way back a big chunk of plastic shed roof flying across the 4 lane highway & out onto the Marathon airport runway & thinking wtf was I doing hahahahahahaaaaa.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sunbathing Akita&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 15990979
> View attachment 15990981
> ...


Kilo and the rail master looking great! 

I love that brushed dial.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> hahahahahahahaaaa I recon I may be the 1 & only here who has taken his best doggie friend for our daily walk in a Category 3 hurricane.I remember about half way back a big chunk of plastic shed roof flying across the 4 lane highway & out onto the Marathon airport runway & thinking wtf was I doing hahahahahahaaaaa.....


Yeah flying chunks of shed generally speaking are clear signs of being a WeatherDontmeanshitOlogists. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Agreed Alun,
> In our " game"....ten minutes takes ten years to recover from 10mm ice, the big stuff is brutal on all.
> Nature's form of psychological warfare on all at times.
> She holds the " whip hand" to all of us I reckon.
> ...


You're right Dave. Especially about bottle cap! I took the blankets off the next morning at 5:30am. At 6:00h I opened the bottle and drank from the bottle directly. No glass needed. Still not sure if the roof tiles are OK. Occasionally I have dizziness, so I'm afraid to go to the roof myself. Waiting for my sons or neighbor to come and check it. BTW, ice was up to 20-25mm in diameter...no jokes with that size. And usually it's over in 5-10min. This time 25-30min of horror.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> You're right Dave. Especially about bottle cap! I took the blankets off the next morning at 5:30am. At 6:00h I opened the bottle and drank from the bottle directly. No glass needed. Still not sure if the roof tiles are OK. Occasionally I have dizziness, so I'm afraid to go to the roof myself. Waiting for my sons or neighbor to come and check it. BTW, ice was up to 20-25mm in diameter...no jokes with that size. And usually it's over in 5-10min. This time 25-30min of horror.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thats a serious storm mate,
Glad you " necked" one down Alun.
A new day mate and don't get up on the roof you " goose" 
See you soon mate 
Been a while
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Nocturnal is getting hail, wind, and rain... I've got 110F on Sat and 5 days of 100F+ prior. At least it's a dry heat.  🥵
Settling in for the night.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still warm here, 19c for our 7am walk and paddle&#8230;..Mrs Maddog even joined us!
&#8230;..and the Railmaster again, on tire tread rubber today.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

&#8230;.and back home for a fishy breakfast&#8230;&#8230;Kilo watching the kitchen intently as her cod is cooked!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

He's resting in the driveway while I'm cooking dinner on the grill. 



























And then back into the sun to get warm again. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

We haven't had the triple digit temps they're getting on the west coast, but this afternoon it's near 90, very muggy, and a chance for severe thunderstorms. Took a brief walk and then headed back into the AC. Spike immediately hopped into his little bed for the all-important pre-dinner nap.



















And...nap successfully in progress!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure does!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive! 🥏🐕


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think it worked. Gif shows an insane airborne beast ascending to the heavens and snatching a blue UFO from outer space mid flight. Can't be real.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some serious " hang time"...bugger me even jumping the fence won't save any unwanted grubs!!
Top stuff mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! And a mid-air 180!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Topspin917 said:


> Amazing! And a mid-air 180!!


She has done straight up flips but I never have the camera near of course... but this is why I wont build her a bounce board .. it's for her own good & safety.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats some serious " hang time"...bugger me even jumping the fence won't save any unwanted grubs!!
> Top stuff mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


She has zero F!#k around once that frisbee is en route come hell or high water, trees , other dogs, walls , nothing is going to stop her lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Don't think it worked. Gif shows an insane airborne beast ascending to the heavens and snatching a blue UFO from outer space mid flight. Can't be real.


Darn it ... I'll have try again hehehehe she is an alien though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Berg3.0 said:


> He's resting in the driveway while I'm cooking dinner on grill.


My tater tot sends her regards.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Darn it ... I'll have try again hehehehe she is an alien though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Annika be like


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

CMSgt Bo said:


> My tater tot sends her regards.
> 
> View attachment 15992835


Tater tot says: Say Mack, ditch the camera and fetch me some beef jerky!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Over one month late, we finally got the ckicks in their new coop/run combo (the Pennsylvania Amish build a mean chicken coop!)
The dogs also like it, or more specifically they dig chicken poop.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> My tater tot sends her regards.
> 
> View attachment 15992835


My Gunter says hi guys !!!!









Imagine the sound of a frenchie saying " roooooooooooo "

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Over one month late, we finally got the ckicks in their new coop/run combo (the Pennsylvania Amish build a mean chicken coop!)
> The dogs also like it, or more specifically they dig chicken poop.
> View attachment 15992887
> View attachment 15992890
> ...


Super plush mate !!!

We gave the albino turkeys a dog run just today as well the 8 week old chickens are being thrown to the herd tonight, no more cages or anything so we shall see how tonight goes , discovered some 2 day old chicks that got smuggled into the loop which just means those hens are sitting on eggs undiscovered by the humans hmmmm. Your lay out looks plush. I'm sure the chicks are wondering why all the canines at their big New digs reveal house party ... lol

What will you be setting up for their nesting boxes?

Ps If you guys have skunks or raccoons around id set up even more dense wiring at least the first few feet from the ground up. Those two vermin can be horrible to chickens.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> My Gunter says hi guys !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are the best, aren't they? Here's Bailey (AKA Satan's Tater Tot) and her big bro Tanner.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi to all other fellow frenchies from Møffe in Denmark. 






















































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Berg3.0 said:


> Hi to all other fellow frenchies from Møffe in Denmark.


Møffe is magnificent!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Berg3.0 said:


> Hi to all other fellow frenchies from Møffe in Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pearler of a post mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> They are the best, aren't they? Here's Bailey (AKA Satan's Tater Tot) and her big bro Tanner.
> Great looking pair Brad...come on mate add a blurry old watch and a " rover"
> Best in jest mate
> 
> ...


Bailey and Tanner..characters


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> My Gunter says hi guys !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Gunter jumping for a frisbee?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Is that Gunter jumping for a frisbee?


Where the bloody hell are you mate???
So funny..we will enter him in dog Olympics..hes.a crakka!!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Bailey and Tanner..characters


Thanks, they are thick as thieves...literally.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Where the bloody hell are you mate???
> So funny..we will enter him in dog Olympics..hes.a crakka!!


Hey mate, between some weird work coverage and going out to the lake (internet dead zone), I haven't been able to spend a lot of time on line lately.

I need to slow down...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Seeing if this video to gif thing works ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only does she catch it, she tries to kill it on the way down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

If you wake me up again to take another stupid watch photo...........


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Outback and Squale...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> My Gunter says hi guys !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. It's like he barks, then looks around to try to remember what he was barking at in the first place. "Wait, what?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ChaseOne said:


> Outback and Squale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Haha. It's like he barks, then looks around to try to remember what he was barking at in the first place. "Wait, what?"


Well he is French after all hehehehe (( wee wee ))

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> They are the best, aren't they? Here's Bailey (AKA Satan's Tater Tot) and her big bro Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 15993071
> 
> ...


I can hear them eating their dog food from here ... and I'm pretty sure I can tell they can fart & burp like ours can lol ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sammy is under strict instructions not to bite the Bronze.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Sammy is under strict instructions not to bite the Bronze.
> View attachment 15996234


" I do NOT see the bronzo , I repeat I DO NOT see the bronzo " arghhhhhhhh this self improvement is hard AF .....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's one of my old girl in her PJs. My wife bought them and she HATES them. You can see the embarrassment in her face if she goes in the morning coffee walk in that get up.


























And the last one is just now kids asleep and a moment of piece.

Have a Good one gents!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Here's one of my old girl in her PJs. My wife bought them and she HATES them. You can see the embarrassment in her face if she goes in the morning coffee walk in that get up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old Dais Ben, 
She is a grand old girl mate..
Faultless in being there when needed.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Good old Dais Ben,
> She is a grand old girl mate..
> Faultless in being there when needed.


Yup. I can highly recommend the breed to anyone who needs a low maintenance loyal loving friend.

She really asks for nothing in return. Just to sit by my side at the end of the day.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rarely captured on film packs of wild frenchies hunting in the mid day sun on the plains of the serengeti, in this case going after the even more rare penned up albino turkeys. Super rare footage.








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Super plush mate !!!
> 
> We gave the albino turkeys a dog run just today as well the 8 week old chickens are being thrown to the herd tonight, no more cages or anything so we shall see how tonight goes , discovered some 2 day old chicks that got smuggled into the loop which just means those hens are sitting on eggs undiscovered by the humans hmmmm. Your lay out looks plush. I'm sure the chicks are wondering why all the canines at their big New digs reveal house party ... lol
> 
> ...


Tats that is excellent advice and we were all over it with a plan before the coop got here. I have wire fencing that extends from 12" up each side and wraps down to 24" outside footprint and anchors into the dirt.
it's basically Chicken-catraz

the coop has nesting boxes built in.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Rarely captured packs of wild frenchies hunting in the mid day sun on the plains of the serengeti, in this case going after the even more rare penned up albino turkeys. Super rare footage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we need to get Attenborough on to it Tats!!
Like the Tasmanian devils I'm breeding up

Re said chicken coops..how do you reckon they'd handle our pet carpet snake...she's over 4 metres.
Gentle as and just climbed up the wall after having a swim!!
Max and Sal I don't let out when she wanders. 
Big enough to engorge one if she decides to constrict. 
First time I picked her up to chuck over the fence to get away from my dogs. 
My son and his 2 mates had to find the tip of her tail and unwrap me...bloody strong.
Just got my arms up in time.
Some pics taken now!
Stay well guys..great laughter Tats!!
Dave



















































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I believe we need to get Attenborough on to it Tats!!
> Like the Tasmanian devils I'm breeding up
> 
> Re said chicken coops..how do you reckon they'd handle our pet carpet snake...she's over 4 metres.
> ...


Holy FOOK Dave, that thing is not yours but an occasional visitor?
Bro, that's some Crocodile Hunter shyte right there!!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Holy FOOK Dave, that thing is not yours but an occasional visitor?
> Bro, that's some Crocodile Hunter shyte right there!!!


CRIKEY!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Holy FOOK Dave, that thing is not yours but an occasional visitor?
> Bro, that's some Crocodile Hunter shyte right there!!!


G'day Wink,
She is my " house carpet"
I'll try to get pictures tomorrow of my packing shed "carpet " she makes this old girl look like a tiddler?.

Now my house girl is back alls I will hear tonight over our bedroom's will be mice and bats getting squished and swallowed. Then she will lie over the rafters of my wife's bonsai garden and sun herself.

The height there if you step on a milk crate, you can give her a gentle stroke as she likes that a lot.

The shed roof is 7 metres and you can pat the big girl when she comes down for a look.
I've just got to watch the dogs as she will drop down and is not threatening but not scared if she has been warming up under our roof.
Thats why no chooks or caged birds for us..they can't be kept out humanely.
All the best mate..you guys are blitzing it with your new fresh egg machines!!
Plus all our forum dogs are rocking I reckon..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I believe we need to get Attenborough on to it Tats!!
> Like the Tasmanian devils I'm breeding up
> 
> Re said chicken coops..how do you reckon they'd handle our pet carpet snake...she's over 4 metres.
> ...


Good lord mate!!!

Good on your sons for saving pops ... there is strong then there is reptile strong never to be confused for the other. I had the " pleasure " of holding my friend's monitor lizard which he got heavily discounted due to eating the previous owners thumb tip off , holding that lizard was like holding back the damn tide of the ocean and I reckon at the time that bastard tail and all was only around 3 feet long ... snakes have that same damn strength. I know those things are protected but it doesn't ever change the fact that for some unknown reason I can instantly see them on a skin board all salted up and getting ready for the future belts , wallets , boots hehehehe... it's crazy that the chlorine doesn't mess them up but I hear tell often down in Florida folks will see monsters swimming in their personal pools.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Out testing lume & getting in one last spot light game of catch with the dogs , I'm sure like the rest of yall hehehehe












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I believe we need to get Attenborough on to it Tats!!
> Like the Tasmanian devils I'm breeding up
> 
> Re said chicken coops..how do you reckon they'd handle our pet carpet snake...she's over 4 metres.
> ...


Ps all our chickens and turkeys get locked in snug as a bug at night. Not so much due to snakes as much as owls which eat them for their brains , skunks which lob off their heads or raccoons which again lop off their heads when allowed to stay inside of a chained pen so having lived through that once and our poor daughter's tears once we choose to just lock em up!!!

The two newest flock members plus the many weeks old members ...

Plus the two albino Raptors



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

So dave are you saying it was this long ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> So dave are you saying it was this long ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!! No mate my sons take that honour! Must DNA them one day..
I have had 2 King Brown bites though and one was that long and he got me far better than his 6 ft cousin.
Little bloke must of not spent his venom for a week!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> I believe we need to get Attenborough on to it Tats!!
> Like the Tasmanian devils I'm breeding up
> 
> Re said chicken coops..how do you reckon they'd handle our pet carpet snake...she's over 4 metres.
> ...


Dave, any advantage to having that serpent around? I'd be inclined to dispatch that beast, with extreme prejudice.

Edit: I saw your post of the beast eating bats and mice; still, I'm greasing the fookker if it comes around my place.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15997685
> View attachment 15997689


so cute!!

the boys say hello


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Dave, any advantage to having that serpent around? I'd be inclined to dispatch that beast, with extreme prejudice.
> 
> Edit: I saw your post of the beast eating bats and mice; still, I'm greasing the fookker if it comes around my place.


Funny mate and I get it completely, you just get used to them as ( like in many countries) Australia has a lot of things that kill you.
She's more my resident pest catcher..and she's good at it.
Sometimes when I kick off early and hit the heat and fan to Defog the shower, I can see her eyes reflecting off the surrounding housing.
We made a deal, she does her thing and I do mine or we start talking gauge🤔.
Will be 12 I'd reckon.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

jkpa said:


> so cute!!
> 
> the boys say hello
> 
> View attachment 15999885


JKPA, your dog on the left looks like the brother of Koji (the darker colored dog)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Diesels said:


> JKPA, your dog on the left looks like the brother of Koji (the darker colored dog)


Haha you're right. Very similar faces  That's Max - the fawn colored on the right is Sam. Max is 7 and Sam is just 1.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

jkpa said:


> Haha you're right. Very similar faces  That's Max - the fawn colored on the right is Sam. Max is 7 and Sam is just 1.


We got Koji from our dental hygienist, she has the brother, which has the sme coloring as Max. Good to see someone else with smaller dogs on here. 😁


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Diesels said:


> We got Koji from our dental hygienist, she has the brother, which has the sme coloring as Max. Good to see someone else with smaller dogs on here. 😁


Here I am with my newest t-shirt 😉🤪


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha!! No mate my sons take that honour! Must DNA them one day..
> I have had 2 King Brown bites though and one was that long and he got me far better than his 6 ft cousin.
> Little bloke must of not spent his venom for a week!


Brutal , that's supposed to be one helluva a nasty bite !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

duc said:


> Dave, any advantage to having that serpent around? I'd be inclined to dispatch that beast, with extreme prejudice.
> 
> Edit: I saw your post of the beast eating bats and mice; still, I'm greasing the fookker if it comes around my place.


Those buggers are protected class bro .. dontcha know lol .. but I agree with your impulse big time 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Funny mate and I get it completely, you just get used to them as ( like in many countries) Australia has a lot of things that kill you.
> She's more my resident pest catcher..and she's good at it.
> Sometimes when I kick off early and hit the heat and fan to Defog the shower, I can see her eyes reflecting off the surrounding housing.
> We made a deal, she does her thing and I do mine or we start talking gauge.
> Will be 12 I'd reckon.


Come on mate your site isnt that bad I'd say 410 and aim for those beedy reptilian eyes .. like with pheasants always keep the barrel moving and aim for the head ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Wink,
> She is my " house carpet"
> I'll try to get pictures tomorrow of my packing shed "carpet " she makes this old girl look like a tiddler.
> 
> ...


Ok you did it .. you said something that made my bride ask for something. Can you kindly take a picture of your bride's bonsai garden. She is intrigued if fully groomed like in Japan or wild and country Aussie style. Thanks in advance mate !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Brutal , that's supposed to be one helluva a nasty bite !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes mate, guys come in from the machines and say " I think I got bitten by a brown "
I tell them mate, there's never any doubt if you have been bitten.
Like spacing 2 ×2" inch nails on top of your foot and driving them home with one smack....never doubt in 2 minutes you can't see your toes from swelling...then the who's the calmest and fittest sorts remote survival.
First time I was on a remote indigenous station in gulf and as a pilot, jumped in the 172 station plane with owners son( he had 15 hours only up, but risked his life for mine and when I blacked out on close final to hospital airport he put her down and kept me ticking)
Top kid

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Come on mate your site isnt that bad I'd say 410 and aim for those beedy reptilian eyes .. like with pheasants always keep the barrel moving and aim for the head ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tbh...a cane knife is best if have too..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes mate, guys come in from the machines and say " I think I got bitten by a brown "
> I tell them mate, there's never any doubt if you have been bitten.
> Like spacing 2 ×2" inch nails on top of your foot and driving them home with one smack....never doubt in 2 minutes you can't see your toes from swelling...then the who's the calmest and fittest sorts remote survival.
> First time I was on a remote indigenous station in gulf and as a pilot, jumped in the 172 station plane with owners son( he had 15 hours only up, but risked his life for mine and when I blacked out on close final to hospital airport he put her down and kept me ticking)
> ...


Well hell yall all but have them contained to just this area mate.... (( low chuckle hehehehe))

They are no joke .. maybe it's time to release some Wolverines or Honey Badgers in only the red zone area 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Early morning walk





































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Molly loving a chin rest..


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Rarely captured packs of wild frenchies hunting in the mid day sun on the plains of the serengeti, in this case going after the even more rare penned up albino turkeys. Super rare footage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cra9 that's one ugly chicken.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Early morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on you Alun,
Our old mate Ozzie is falling away a bit more mate.
The dignity you give your wards is so pure.
Look at Nina striding out.
How'd your roof pull up after the storm mate?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Good on you Alun,
> Our old mate Ozzie is falling away a bit more mate.
> The dignity you give your wards is so pure.
> Look at Nina striding out.
> How'd your roof pull up after the storm mate?


Ozzie is slowly fading. It's hard to see his waist getting thinner from day to day... We love that old boy so much! We truly hope he'll give us some more months of joy.
Nina is still holding very well, despite her age (almost 17). She's limping, but that's not a surprise considering everything she's gone through.
Didn't climb to check the roof. Don't want to take the risk. Told my wife she should look carefully for wet spots on the ceiling when next rain come. If there are none, all's good 
Stay well my friend and greetings to you and your beloved once. Of course, doggies including.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Molly loving a chin rest..


She's just trying to loosen you up as she has designs on that 166.077.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> She's just trying to loosen you up as she has designs on that 166.077.


Which we need to get a proper oldie, on your wrist mate!
All the best mate..
( but true)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Which we need to get a proper oldie, on your wrist mate!
> All the best mate..
> ( but true)


Well done mate! Take the rest of the day off, with pay!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Do you remember Jazz and Swing? Two dachshund brothers we rescued last year and found them new forever home? Here they are after almost one year later with their twin sisters! Whole family adore them, babies particular, and parents say they are best dogs they can imagine! So happy for them all!
















Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic, love the vista and of course the frolicking hound!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ok you did it .. you said something that made my bride ask for something. Can you kindly take a picture of your bride's bonsai garden. She is intrigued if fully groomed like in Japan or wild and country Aussie style. Thanks in advance mate !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Will take better pictures, 
However..the milk crate verandah bonsais are
Box wood, swamp cypress, cerissa, Kyoto,junipers, Chinese elm,lavender star, South Africa Fig, the " Morton Fig, Native Fig...the others I'll need to ask Viv names!!
The Figs and Box woods are 80 plus years old.
The others range from 15 years plus .














⁸


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Where are all these short, fat boxers coming from?

And some place on earth that has the same crap TV shows as we do....


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> However..the milk crate verandah bonsais are
> Box wood, swamp cypress, cerissa, Kyoto,junipers, Chinese elm,lavender star, South Africa Fig, the " Morton Fig, Native Fig...the others I'll need to ask Viv names!!
> The Figs and Box woods are 80 plus years old.


I've seen the Morton Bay Figs rip up whole streets, Kudos to get it into a plant pot and keep it at that size for 80 years +.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not quite sure about this chin warming techniques..
Top day all..
Dave

Side note Alun, Great to see the 2 dachsy's again
Twins with twins what a top match up mate!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Do you remember Jazz and Swing? Two dachshund brothers we rescued last year and found them new forever home? Here they are after almost one year later with their twin sisters! Whole family adore them, babies particular, and parents say they are best dogs they can imagine! So happy for them all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'awwwww. You just can't beat babies and dogs. It's astonishing how well they understand each other. And it's great to see Jazz and Swing again.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Will take better pictures,
> However..the milk crate verandah bonsais are
> Box wood, swamp cypress, cerissa, Kyoto,junipers, Chinese elm,lavender star, South Africa Fig, the " Morton Fig, Native Fig...the others I'll need to ask Viv names!!
> The Figs and Box woods are 80 plus years old.
> ...


Now you have to tell us what Max and Sal were giving the hairy eyeball. Kooka, or snake?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Not quite sure about this chin warming techniques..
> Top day all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


It's nice that they go out of their way to make you feel useful somehow.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Will take better pictures,
> However..the milk crate verandah bonsais are
> Box wood, swamp cypress, cerissa, Kyoto,junipers, Chinese elm,lavender star, South Africa Fig, the " Morton Fig, Native Fig...the others I'll need to ask Viv names!!
> The Figs and Box woods are 80 plus years old.
> ...


Wow !!! They all look amazing but wow the one with that root system is insanely bad ass ! Heck even the pups look impressed or forced to look impressed... either way bad ass mate !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Heavy rain, thunders, and Miha seeking protection. No walking today and probably tomorrow. Low pressure cyclone and heavy rain that caused flooding in Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland came to us. Hopefully it will not be as bad as there... 




























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Outside enjoying the good weather.














































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16000567
> View attachment 16000568
> View attachment 16000569
> View attachment 16000570
> ...


Didn't even notice that ch6 ... one hell of a chunk of a watch ! Is this the model that came with the maddog buckle/watch buckle ? I had like 3 of them but sadly all went down the road as everyone wanted one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Heavy rain, thunders, and Miha seeking protection. No walking today and probably tomorrow. Low pressure cyclone and heavy rain that caused flooding in Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland came to us. Hopefully it will not be as bad as there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she is nervous slap a tight fitting t shirt on her & give the girl some ginger snap cookies.. the ginger calms them down enough to see the positive of the fun & frolic indoors variant possible... button down the hatches and have stored water & candles mate !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Didn't even notice that ch6 ... one hell of a chunk of a watch ! Is this the model that came with the maddog buckle/watch buckle ? I had like 3 of them but sadly all went down the road as everyone wanted one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup, it's quite hefty.
I use it as a beater watch. 








I got mine second hand without box, so I'm not sure what was included. I got it on a ordinary black leather strap with a generic buckle and a non tapering deployant shark mesh.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When it's been above 100 degrees for weeks & there really are only two modes for the 4 legged family members...

The " let's nap for like a few hours " mode keeps getting voted on mostly by these two.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Yup, it's quite hefty.
> I use it as a beater watch.
> View attachment 16004402
> 
> I got mine second hand without box, so I'm not sure what was included. I got it on a ordinary black leather strap with a generic buckle and a non tapering deployant shark mesh.


Most of us apparently sold it without sending off the maddog belt buckle / watch buckle which I'll assume most of us use for beating others with.. self defense can never be taken lightly lol ... I'll have to snap a picture of the bronze one I still have ... impressive chunk of metal. Enjoy the epic watch and amazing lume !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk through the local graveyard with the dog and my Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Morning walk through the local graveyard with the dog and my Heinrich Taucher
> View attachment 16004487


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16004607


And ideally not doing a number 1 or 2 on said final resting places.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just on his way out for a evening walk. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> I've seen the Morton Bay Figs rip up whole streets, Kudos to get it into a plant pot and keep it at that size for 80 years +.





urbino said:


> Now you have to tell us what Max and Sal were giving the hairy eyeball. Kooka, or snake?


The Kooka trio Urb🙂,
The old girl doesn't come out till she's very warm mate👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Heavy rain, thunders, and Miha seeking protection. No walking today and probably tomorrow. Low pressure cyclone and heavy rain that caused flooding in Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland came to us. Hopefully it will not be as bad as there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats called "Tankin down" Alun over here. full tanks for the home out of that splash mate!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter says hello fellas, cooling off inside.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter says hello fellas, cooling off inside.


Dexter looks like he's found his place.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hello back dexter!!!

Gunter would get up and say hello but he is tired from all his napping and now needs to sleep !!!

If I ever even obtain 2% of the comfort this little frenchie does on the daily for naps I will have considered this life full & complete !!!

Yes , the very rare but real moment of genuine envy is rearing its ugly face up 












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hello back dexter!!!
> 
> Gunter would get up and say hello but he is tired from all his napping and now needs to sleep !!!
> 
> ...


Thats what I reckons defines relaxed and content mate..top post!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16005778
> View attachment 16005779


All happy to have you home..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Actual conversation this morning:

Kilo - what dat Pa?

Me - what? Where?

Kilo - right dere! I point my shnooze at it&#8230;..

Me - that?

Kilo - right, Da yellow thang?

Me - that's a bear warning sign Kilo&#8230;..

Kilo - straight up hooman dad, they nose I am here?

Me - no kilo, that's for real bears&#8230;..

Kilo - I a reel bear!

Me - Kilo, you are an Akita!

Kilo - bear hooman dad, I nose what I is!

Me - fine, your a bear, can we continue our walk now?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sofa surfing, a.k.a. Roaching.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16006656
> View attachment 16006658


Holy crap, it's the second coming, Bruno is walking on water, he must be... (voice trembles) must be....


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My little guy is ready to call it a day.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Actual conversation this morning:
> 
> Kilo - what dat Pa?
> 
> ...


It's funny the akitas excelled so amazingly at hunting bear that originally parties of hunters would go out with their dogs and the Akita fearless towards the bear would naturally corner or tree the bears in the country side of Japan, the guys eventually realized that the dogs would hunt as hard or harder with out them even joining them to which they then started having the akitas go out on there own , they would find the bear , engage the bear then go back home to alert the owners that they had found one to which then the hunter would follow the dog back and complete the hunt. Good strong funny charactered dogs. Determined on the furry animals is a understatement lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Yup, it's quite hefty.
> I use it as a beater watch.
> View attachment 16004402
> 
> I got mine second hand without box, so I'm not sure what was included. I got it on a ordinary black leather strap with a generic buckle and a non tapering deployant shark mesh.


Here as promised .... the much vaulted bronzo maddog cusn8 buckle that accompanied the ch6 ....

Lol 3rd image reference for size and scale hehehe 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Short timeout before rain starts again. Yesterday we had hail again, fortunately only size of a peas and for 5 min only. Nina, Miha and Darian don't even want to come out from the basement.
@DaveandStu Roof is holding mate! 























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sofa surfing, a.k.a. Roaching.
> View attachment 16006837


There's a bit of that going on here too&#8230;









Odd animals.

And a diver for good measure. 









Have a good one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16007693


This post demands a chucked tennis ball , stick , frisbee, kong, anything damnnn we demand justice for the lab and his natural needs to fetch things ideally while dock diving arghhhhh

Yellow labs are people too !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> This post demands a chucked tennis ball , stick , frisbee, kong, anything damnnn we demand justice for the lab and his natural needs to fetch things ideally while dock diving arghhhhh
> 
> Yellow labs are people too !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wish we could post videos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sgrysdon said:


> Wish we could post videos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can. I used to upload them to YouTube and use the link to put them on here.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

sgrysdon said:


> Wish we could post videos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or you can sneak one in by way of video to gif ... can only be a few seconds so make it an action shot !

example, annika doing her thing or Gunter Rooing at yall lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

BN0000 Royal Navy Dive Watch

https://www.timekeeper.co.nz/forum/...-300m"-eco-drive-the-british-royal-navy-diver


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Here as promised .... the much vaulted bronzo maddog cusn8 buckle that accompanied the ch6 ....
> 
> Lol 3rd image reference for size and scale hehehe
> 
> ...


That dog is a chicken!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> 16010366[/ATTACH]


Relatives?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Took a break from "heavy" divers, so lightweight Casio Royale today. Have a good one guys!



















































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16006712
> View attachment 16006713
> View attachment 16006714


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa,growing up where I did the first thought in my mind was oh man a gator killer as it wasn't uncommon for the dogs to come home with the occasional baby gator AWESOME!!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

More standard issue dog and chick pics. Hannah is our Chicken whisperer, she's done a great job raising the them. They're not skittish and will be ready to free range in a few weeks.
I'm with @NocturnalWatch on going light. Just got home from 3 day work trip with my Seiko chunkmaster diver and I was ready for a little low profile quartz. Take care my friends.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> More standard issue dog and chick pics. Hannah is our Chicken whisperer, she's done a great job raising the them. They're not skittish and will be ready to free range in a few weeks.
> I'm with @NocturnalWatch on going light. Just got home from 3 day work trip with my Seiko chunkmaster diver and I was ready for a little low profile quartz. Take care my friends.
> View attachment 16013262
> View attachment 16013264
> ...


Looks like it must of been nice to come home to mate
Great pics

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> More standard issue dog and chick pics. Hannah is our Chicken whisperer, she's done a great job raising the them. They're not skittish and will be ready to free range in a few weeks.
> I'm with @NocturnalWatch on going light. Just got home from 3 day work trip with my Seiko chunkmaster diver and I was ready for a little low profile quartz. Take care my friends.
> View attachment 16013262
> View attachment 16013264
> ...


One day Hannah will realize how fortunate she was to escape with her life.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket giving Floyd the hairy eyeball as he takes the prime spot on the sofa next to mum 😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket giving Floyd the hairy eyeball as he takes the prime spot on the sofa next to mum
> View attachment 16013679
> View attachment 16013675
> View attachment 16013676
> View attachment 16013677


Crakka of a post Snag..one day I'm going to get a mug of char around that crazy table..however if you get to Australia first..it'll be stubbles and affordable fizz for our gal's.. 
If not we go solidly no milk and no sugar..thank you

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't get me wrong&#8230; I love the madness and noise of a house with kids, and life happening. But it's nice that every night ends the same with me and my old mate taking a break in silence&#8230;

Have a good one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Today:

Shot you say?









Ouch!







Over? Wasn't that bad...








Forgot to take picture of a watch... Sorry
Edit: here it is


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

He has no interest in this thread whatsoever 😂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like it must of been nice to come home to mate
> Great pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Dave,

Such a pleasure coming home to this.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> One day Hannah will realize how fortunate she was to escape with her life.


Assuming she survives chicken rearing, I'll paraphrase Nietzsche by saying what doesn't kill her makes her stronger!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dudes! Wassssuuuppppppp!

Kilo says "hi"!

















&#8230;&#8230;.and a Seiko SLA043 for today&#8230;.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Wearing my VDB Tantalum


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16015157


Ferocious.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Crakka of a post Snag..one day I'm going to get a mug of char around that crazy table..however if you get to Australia first..it'll be stubbles and affordable fizz for our gal's..
> If not we go solidly no milk and no sugar..thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


No milk no sugar yes sir&#8230;&#8230;.just my style.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Here have some animals & maybe a watch . .















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16004607


Here ya go


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Sorry...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


> Sorry...


Funny mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I just love his ears. 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

5 kookas today!!
Feathered 2..Dogs trying to fly! 2( not up to Tat's beautiful mate)
5th me for being in way of pursuit..
Hope your all well, some beautiful pups and " accessories " posted up.
Just brilliant to see and enjoy their lives they share!!
All the best fellow animal crazies!!
Dave






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> 5 kookas today!!
> Feathered 2..Dogs trying to fly! 2( not up to Tat's beautiful mate)
> 5th me for being in way of pursuit..
> Hope your all well, some beautiful pups and " accessories " posted up.
> ...


So the Sydney zoo finally made you a offer you couldn't refuse for those two beasts of yours 

My kids want to know when the live feeding times are for them ? They want to see them eat the raw meats .. ((( come see the Rare Dingo Dogs of Devil's Gultch .. live feedings ))))) 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rammus said:


>


Our dog Gunter will snooze up on our cat Boris the bastard, but only if no one is around to see. If I'm around then he does this odd faux hatred of BTB and will act like of all things how dare this cat come on the bed and dare lay next to me. It's strange but then again what is normal.

This is him sulking Pre chase BTB off the bed only if boris goes to get off though lol






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Dogs trying to sleep...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

The hair growing back on Spike's tail is finally starting to be visible.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

The King and the pup&#8230;


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> So the Sydney zoo finally made you a offer you couldn't refuse for those two beasts of yours
> 
> My kids want to know when the live feeding times are for them ? They want to see them eat the raw meats .. ((( come see the Rare Dingo Dogs of Devil's Gultch .. live feedings )))))
> 
> ...


Ha Morning mate,
Dry food twice a day..

however the hare's I can't count during the day.

They still shine their bowls though..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Our rescue dog Ollie.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

polishammer said:


> The King and the pup&#8230;
> View attachment 16018510


Perfectly executed photography BTW , let this be an example of the level of expertise we enjoy here.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

horrij1 said:


> Our rescue dog Ollie.
> View attachment 16018920


Nice pupper. Love the colors.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Always take the high ground!&#8230;&#8230;.Kilo girl and SMP


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Best thread on WUS. However, Hooch doesn't get to excited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting psyched up for cool swim and tease..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Best thread on WUS. However, Hooch doesn't get to excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get over to my " what's your current rotation thread " I want to see what else floats your boat, love the red strap btw ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Another crazy hot day in the inland Pacific northwest....

Pearl tries out swimming ... mack eating pearl & annika doing her thing ...

Typically barrel chested dogs dont make the best swimmers , obviously there is always that one or two that didn't get that memo and swim like fishes. My only other rottweiler Jake loved the water. In fact he lived to actually dive under many feet retrieving the specific rock or whatever was thrown. That's rare. Pearl is typical of the breed in she isnt a wonderful swimmer so out came the flotation device previous used by Gunter who to this day isnt a great swimmer.

I didn't have phone at the ready for when Mack realized pearl now came with a convenient handle and of course carried her off ...






















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy getting a belly rub... Koji weaseling in.


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jamie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

The in-laws doggo Molly, aka Molly-olly-olly. She's a pretty girl but she's a bit of a couch hog. Makes a nice armrest though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Another crazy hot day in the inland Pacific northwest....
> 
> Pearl tries out swimming ... mack eating pearl & annika doing her thing ...
> 
> ...


That is such an eclectic mix, you couldn't come up with that assortment if you asked 'gimme three from the mixed bag'....


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

KOB. said:


> That is such an eclectic mix, you couldn't come up with that assortment if you asked 'gimme three from the mixed bag'....


I don't know...looks like a good Western European collection to me!


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Frisbee thief.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

72hotrod said:


> I don't know...looks like a good Western European collection to me!


We have a south African farm dog ie a boerboel & two small mini mutts that account for perhaps Mexico & lord only knows where  otherwise I concur we represent decently I think.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16024232
> View attachment 16024233
> View attachment 16024234
> View attachment 16024235
> ...


It's only a matter of time until that big boy is in flight!!! We are creating a frisbee dream team on here ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

72hotrod said:


> View attachment 16022875
> 
> 
> View attachment 16022876


Beautiful lab and look at him marking & ideally waiting for the go command & here's to him NOT shaking dry only within your zone lol.

Here I'll match that with this young knucklehead
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Harvey had a mast cell tumor taken off just above the nose (great place to get one, y'think). Common for boxers, but potentially deadly, it's her second. The first involved literally reconstructing her lower leg. The pics of the surgery showed a bone and a tendon with a foot hanging off the end. If you look bottom left of the image, you can see the wound healed. Anyway, that was last year. She's 10 which is the wrong side of 5 for a boxer, but a beautiful girl, resolute, stoic, doesn't complain, just does her sh$%^&Ut and gets on with it, a real one of a kind. It's impossible to get a 5cm margin so the surgeon dug out as much as she could. And, TBF, it looks way better than I thought it would (you can just see the 6cm incision).

So Harvey has won the lottery (not) for locations, two of the 'not the best' places to find mast cells, Harvey is bouncing around as if nothing has happened (I wish I was like that). Now awaiting pathology.

If the worst thing that happens is she has a slightly lopsided nose, I'm good with that.

Sometimes it's good to have a place to just vent










To keep with the thread, my TSAR, sold because I just could not bond with it. It did everything it said on the packet, was robust, accurate, great lume with the Tritium, felt like a tool watch, but just didn't gel.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KOB. said:


> Harvey had a mast cell tumor taken off just above the nose (great place to get one, y'think). Common for boxers, but potentially deadly, it's her second. The first involved literally reconstructing her lower leg. The pics of the surgery showed a bone and a tendon with a foot hanging off the end. If you look bottom left of the image, you can see the wound healed. Anyway, that was last year. She's 10 which is the wrong side of 5 for a boxer, but a beautiful girl, resolute, stoic, doesn't complain, just does her sh$%^&Ut and gets on with it, a real one of a kind. It's impossible to get a 5cm margin so the surgeon dug out as much as she could. And, TBF, it looks way better than I thought it would (you can just see the 6cm incision).
> 
> So Harvey has won the lottery (not) for locations, two of the 'not the best' places to find mast cells, Harvey is bouncing around as if nothing has happened (I wish I was like that). Now awaiting pathology.
> 
> ...


Hope all turns out good.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16024330


Nice watch but your dog should be the center of attention. Snaggle will show you the way. 🐕😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16024330


The dog mate! Your beautiful dog please


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Harvey had a mast cell tumor taken off just above the nose (great place to get one, y'think). Common for boxers, but potentially deadly, it's her second. The first involved literally reconstructing her lower leg. The pics of the surgery showed a bone and a tendon with a foot hanging off the end. If you look bottom left of the image, you can see the wound healed. Anyway, that was last year. She's 10 which is the wrong side of 5 for a boxer, but a beautiful girl, resolute, stoic, doesn't complain, just does her sh$%^&Ut and gets on with it, a real one of a kind. It's impossible to get a 5cm margin so the surgeon dug out as much as she could. And, TBF, it looks way better than I thought it would (you can just see the 6cm incision).
> 
> So Harvey has won the lottery (not) for locations, two of the 'not the best' places to find mast cells, Harvey is bouncing around as if nothing has happened (I wish I was like that). Now awaiting pathology.
> 
> ...


Here for you mate, vent as much as you need too.
We all get it!
Dave


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> Best thread on WUS. However, Hooch doesn't get to excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like watches but I love dogs.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I really enjoy browsing this everyday as I can see more than hairy wrists and know more about watch fans around as a real person. For sure love all doggies as well.

I start to think of a question, is there any relationship between the kind of dog you have and the brand of watch you own..


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

You started this thread 7 years ago! It has been thoroughly enjoyed by many. I don't think there has been one argument yet (which happens on most every other thread). I just looked back at page 1. I didn't realize I made the 14th post. A picture of my German Shepherd who is no longer with us. 

As far as a link between my dogs and brand of watch, I don't think there is one...but I do lean towards divers, and my lab is ALWAYS in the water. So that comes in handy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy does not trust the cell phone.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16024330


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Harvey had a mast cell tumor taken off just above the nose (great place to get one, y'think). Common for boxers, but potentially deadly, it's her second. The first involved literally reconstructing her lower leg. The pics of the surgery showed a bone and a tendon with a foot hanging off the end. If you look bottom left of the image, you can see the wound healed. Anyway, that was last year. She's 10 which is the wrong side of 5 for a boxer, but a beautiful girl, resolute, stoic, doesn't complain, just does her sh$%^&Ut and gets on with it, a real one of a kind. It's impossible to get a 5cm margin so the surgeon dug out as much as she could. And, TBF, it looks way better than I thought it would (you can just see the 6cm incision).
> 
> So Harvey has won the lottery (not) for locations, two of the 'not the best' places to find mast cells, Harvey is bouncing around as if nothing has happened (I wish I was like that). Now awaiting pathology.
> 
> ...


Best thread on WUS. All the best Harvey 🤞🏻👍🏻😍


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The gang Greta 11, Enzo 5, Dino 3 and Rocky 0.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Beautiful lab and look at him marking & ideally waiting for the go command & here's to him NOT shaking dry only within your zone lol.
> 
> Here I'll match that with this young knucklehead
> 
> ...


Tats, Pic 2 is priceless


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Roxy does not trust the cell phone.
> View attachment 16024989
> View attachment 16024990


Diesels - First pic, that Face!!!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, Pic 2 is priceless


I speak a little doggEsee, not bragging just stating facts hehehe lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shetland Formation Sleeping Team.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

seikomatic said:


> I really enjoy browsing this everyday as I can see more than hairy wrists and know more about watch fans around as a real person. For sure love all doggies as well.
> 
> I start to think of a question, is there any relationship between the kind of dog you have and the brand of watch you own..


I reckon mate that one certain thing this thread has proven to myself and if I may speak for the others ( easy bet)
None of us care about the price, rarity, robustness of any watch to share. 
We all just want to enjoy ever ones dogs and how they fit in to each individual life or family life.
We have had a few more animals added apart from dogs but the dogs in our lives are the stars.
Still to this day and getting stronger, the best thread ever mate!

Max and Sal say G'day...
All the best
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon mate that one certain thing this thread has proven to myself and if I may speak for the others ( easy bet)
> None of us care about the price, rarity, robustness of any watch to share.
> We all just want to enjoy ever ones dogs and how they fit in to each individual life or family life.
> We have had a few more animals added apart from dogs but the dogs in our lives are the stars.
> ...


We've said it before and we'll say it again Dave, this is the best thread on WUS. Keep up the great work folks, and remember,


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon mate that one certain thing this thread has proven to myself and if I may speak for the others ( easy bet)
> None of us care about the price, rarity, robustness of any watch to share.
> We all just want to enjoy ever ones dogs and how they fit in to each individual life or family life.
> We have had a few more animals added apart from dogs but the dogs in our lives are the stars.
> ...


Come on Dave... thumbnails won't do. Haha


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

KOB. said:


> Harvey had a mast cell tumor taken off just above the nose (great place to get one, y'think). Common for boxers, but potentially deadly, it's her second. The first involved literally reconstructing her lower leg. The pics of the surgery showed a bone and a tendon with a foot hanging off the end. If you look bottom left of the image, you can see the wound healed. Anyway, that was last year. She's 10 which is the wrong side of 5 for a boxer, but a beautiful girl, resolute, stoic, doesn't complain, just does her sh$%^&Ut and gets on with it, a real one of a kind. It's impossible to get a 5cm margin so the surgeon dug out as much as she could. And, TBF, it looks way better than I thought it would (you can just see the 6cm incision).
> 
> So Harvey has won the lottery (not) for locations, two of the 'not the best' places to find mast cells, Harvey is bouncing around as if nothing has happened (I wish I was like that). Now awaiting pathology.
> 
> ...


One of the many reasons we love our dogs is because they don't complain about anything; they just go about their business of being loyal companions. You're taking great care of Harvey and we all hope for the best for her.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Come on Dave... thumbnails won't do. Haha


Ha your so right mate!!
Here's today minus Sal
Sal gets guard duty of my wife today, sacked a few grubs lately..

Max and Moll down the shed sunning.
Top day all!

I forgot to mention about all our old mates that have gone upstairs with their gold collar..hope those owners dip their hearts back in soon.























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Shetland Formation Sleeping Team.
> View attachment 16026106


Compulsory Scores:
9.9
9.7
9.9
9.8
9.9

It's enough for gold folks!
We'll interview the new champs after they wake up.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> We've said it before and we'll say it again Dave, this is the best thread on WUS. Keep up the great work folks, and remember,
> View attachment 16026128


Hear hear!
Tips beer for toast..
Repeats toast.
Once more.
Returns to fridge, grabs anudda.
Oh hell, got carried away.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Roxy does not trust the cell phone.
> View attachment 16024989
> View attachment 16024990


I don't trust mobile phones either Roxy, good pup.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> I don't trust mobile phones either Roxy, good pup.


Was about to say the same.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> The gang Greta 11, Enzo 5, Dino 3 and Rocky 0.
> 
> View attachment 16025256


He is not thinking a happy thought about you for failing to put water in his pool.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

urbino said:


> He is not thinking a happy thought about you for failing to put water in his pool.


This look was after the bitc**s left and the pool emptied.

Enzo is the classic Mr. Chill he has a very "The Dude" vibe and he hates the Eagles.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Beautiful lab and look at him marking & ideally waiting for the go command & here's to him NOT shaking dry only within your zone lol.
> 
> Here I'll match that with this young knucklehead
> 
> ...


You're partly right...he is bad at waiting for the go command, but he rarely shakes himself off on me. He likes being wet and doesn't shake much. He waits until he gets to the bank and rolls in the grass.

You're young man has an intelligent look about him!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

72hotrod said:


> You started this thread 7 years ago! It has been thoroughly enjoyed by many. I don't think there has been one argument yet (which happens on most every other thread). I just looked back at page 1. I didn't realize I made the 14th post. A picture of my German Shepherd who is no longer with us.
> 
> As far as a link between my dogs and brand of watch, I don't think there is one...but I do lean towards divers, and my lab is ALWAYS in the water. So that comes in handy.


I don't have any dog as it is physically not convenient but I started the thread with a paper dog made from used tea bags, kind of stupid, and just wished that you guys could share pix of your real one. Eventually this has become some sort of daily recap of those precious memories that we all have deep deep emotional attachment.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I really enjoy the play time my with friend's overweighed Pomeranian and her name is MiMi.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> I don't have any dog as it is physically not convenient but I started the thread with a paper dog made from used tea bags, kind of stupid, and just wished that you guys could share pix of your real one. Eventually this has become some sort of daily recap of those precious memories that we all have deep deep emotional attachment.
> 
> View attachment 16026956


Thanks for starting this threat @seikomatic - you Sir, spawned a monster, but a huge, cuddly, benevolent monster. Thanks again.

BTOW


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The end of another day for dais and I.

Hope yours was enjoyable too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dipping my toe in this section. I work at a dog day care centre and have access to 30-40 dogs weekdays, but have a couple of 13 y.o. Jack Russell / chihuahua cross beasties. They're half brother and sister.

Meet George (L) and Holly (R) (photo taken March 2016)










Here's a couple of shots from today's saunter with the paying customers.

L-R Alfie, Woody and Gypsy









L-R Seamus and Buddy (Holly out of shot following on behind)










You've guessed it, I ❤LOVE❤ my job.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

kenls said:


> Dipping my toe in this section. I work at a dog day care centre and have access to 30-40 dogs weekdays, but have a couple of 13 y.o. Jack Russell / chihuahua cross beasties. They're half brother and sister.
> 
> Meet George (L) and Holly (R) (photo taken March 2016)
> 
> ...


I love your job too!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

seikomatic said:


> I really enjoy the play time my with friend's overweighed Pomeranian and her name is MiMi.
> 
> View attachment 16026994
> View attachment 16026995


Mimi has a pretty face!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

72hotrod said:


> View attachment 16022869


Omfg.. too cool for school bro

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After a long day of working on my son's house. Tired, but with best company you can imagine before taking shower and crashing into bed...





































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Omfg.. too cool for school bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


HAHA thanks! I taught him the HOLD command for retrieving ducks. For the non duck hunters, that's useful because he will not drop the duck before it gets to my hand. If he did it could be a problem if it were to fall outside of a blind or boat. Turns out when I tell him HOLD he will freeze in whatever position I ask him to. He takes everything to the extreme.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all,
Max and Sal having a crack at a bit of breaking.. no hope but they still sometimes try when my gal is in kitchen.
Hagwe all..


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another one Michael of your beautiful best mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Harvey had a mast cell tumor taken off just above the nose (great place to get one, y'think). Common for boxers, but potentially deadly, it's her second. The first involved literally reconstructing her lower leg. The pics of the surgery showed a bone and a tendon with a foot hanging off the end. If you look bottom left of the image, you can see the wound healed. Anyway, that was last year. She's 10 which is the wrong side of 5 for a boxer, but a beautiful girl, resolute, stoic, doesn't complain, just does her sh$%^&Ut and gets on with it, a real one of a kind. It's impossible to get a 5cm margin so the surgeon dug out as much as she could. And, TBF, it looks way better than I thought it would (you can just see the 6cm incision).
> 
> So Harvey has won the lottery (not) for locations, two of the 'not the best' places to find mast cells, Harvey is bouncing around as if nothing has happened (I wish I was like that). Now awaiting pathology.
> 
> ...


Just got Harvey's pathology back. Turns out it was a HistoCytoma (usually benign) even though initial FNA showed mast cells. Good clear margins, so all is good with the world.

Fram Harvey and me, thanks all for your well wishes and kind thoughts.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Just got Harvey's pathology back. Turns out it was a HistoCytoma (usually benign) even though initial FNA showed mast cells. Good clear margins, so all is good with the world.
> 
> Fram Harvey and me, thanks all for your well wishes and kind thoughts.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KOB. said:


> Just got Harvey's pathology back. Turns out it was a HistoCytoma (usually benign) even though initial FNA showed mast cells. Good clear margins, so all is good with the world.
> 
> Fram Harvey and me, thanks all for your well wishes and kind thoughts.


Good news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Just got Harvey's pathology back. Turns out it was a HistoCytoma (usually benign) even though initial FNA showed mast cells. Good clear margins, so all is good with the world.
> 
> Fram Harvey and me, thanks all for your well wishes and kind thoughts.


Thats bloody great news for all to hear mate.
Good on you Harvey!!
Keep on powering through mate
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, but dog is better. Let's see more of your best mate! ???


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Had to hold a treat up so Roxy would look up without the side eye. 😁


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16030935
> 
> Had to hold a treat up so Roxy would look up without the side eye. 😁


If her side eye is anything like I get with a camera and Sasha, it's actually "stink eye".


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The dogs are very interested in the house guest, but they aren't likely to be very nice hosts, so they get to spend some inside time while the visitor naps and relaxes on the patio furniture outside.









Lizzy got a bath while our guest was outside. She is still recovering from the ordeal.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all,
Late brekky for my 2 wags..got shouted a wrist wash..
Have a top day fellow animal crazies!!!
Dave



















































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rolled over my calendar to August...thought I'd share the pic..
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket on an enforced rest day.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16032695
> 
> 
> Rolled over my calendar to August...thought I'd share the pic..
> Dave


Beautiful Dave! Simply beautiful! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'll second Noc's comment, your photo is wonderful! "Love is double neck nuzzles"


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#MurphyTheWonderMutt & #RubblesTheWonderDog


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It started so well&#8230;


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Beautiful Dave! Simply beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Hey Alun!
Thanks mate I thought it was a great way to kick off the month. 
See you soon mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> I'll second Noc's comment, your photo is wonderful! "Love is double neck nuzzles"


G'day mate,
Agreed plus I believe that's one pic I'll be keeping out of the calendar..
All the best mate👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had to post this one...they had dog Olympics today.
Swim( dam)..high jump ( ute)
Wrestling ( Sal plays dirty)
Weight lift( Max dragged the heaviest stick the longest)
Hope everyone one us is well and keep thinking of Harvey mate..keep moving forward!!
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Next up: Max and Sal go curling!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Next up: Max and Sal go curling!


No tails urb !!
Can't brush the ice

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe making sure we know he's there


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Afternoon resting












































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Smile if you've got a terrible terrier


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Just got Harvey's pathology back. Turns out it was a HistoCytoma (usually benign) even though initial FNA showed mast cells. Good clear margins, so all is good with the world.
> 
> Fram Harvey and me, thanks all for your well wishes and kind thoughts.


More on the Harvey side, had a small lump inside her left ear (has had it for a while, looks like nothing really and even the vet said it looked like nothing), thought we'd get it checked just in case (paranoia stage) and sure enough, signs of mast cells. So the poor bugger is back in on Friday having that surgically removed from her left ear. I'm sure she'll pull through this OK, operation is minor, but again, a 10 year old boxer under the anaesthetic. I'll let you all know how we get on.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KOB. said:


> More on the Harvey side, had a small lump inside her left ear (has had it for a while, looks like nothing really and even the vet said it looked like nothing), thought we'd get it checked just in case (paranoia stage) and sure enough, signs of mast cells. So the poor bugger is back in on Friday having that surgically removed from her left ear. I'm sure she'll pull through this OK, operation is minor, but again, a 10 year old boxer under the anaesthetic. I'll let you all know how we get on.


She'll be fine! We're all pulling for her! 🐕🥰👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

As Diesels said above for us mate..positive thoughts for Harvey heading his way 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sending my 'pup love' thought waves to Harvey for a smooth procedure and rapid healing.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We are all with Harvey and you! He'll be OK, I'm sure. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rocky having a Basketball Jones.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 16041491
> 
> 
> View attachment 16041492


Stella effort..brilliant mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max, " taking a pat"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> Rocky having a Basketball Jones.
> 
> View attachment 16041217
> View attachment 16041221
> ...


Haha. Go, Rocky! My Golden used to watch my brother and I play basketball in the driveway, and every so often he'd steal the ball by chesting into the yard, then proceed to try to bounce it and toss it. It was kind of astonishing, actually. He was trying to play the game with us.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16032695
> 
> 
> Rolled over my calendar to August...thought I'd share the pic..
> Dave


That One put a bit of a lump in my throat.

Hard to explain the relationship of working dogs and maters. Special stuff.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Morning walk
















Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

. She is 13 human years and seems to be aging well, the OW is 2021























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> . She is 13 human years and seems to be aging well, the OW is 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Stella effort..brilliant mate


Thanks Dave. My little guy has made good progress since I brought him home 2 months ago and he is truly a gift.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> . She is 13 human years and seems to be aging well, the OW is 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet girl and looks like she's doing great!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Doggies:








Diver:


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sugman said:


> Doggies:
> View attachment 16043020
> 
> Diver:
> View attachment 16043024


Watch is nice. Doggies are outstanding!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Topspin917 said:


> Watch is nice. Doggies are outstanding!


Thank you very much. They're good listeners...and don't talk. Perfect!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16044191
> View attachment 16044193


Oh no! The dreaded yellow card for doggy photo misconduct. Imbiton, please get your cute little girl in sharp focus so that Snag doesn't have to pull out the red card.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> Oh no! The dreaded yellow card for doggy photo misconduct. Imbiton, please get your cute little girl in sharp focus so that Snag doesn't have to pull out the red card.


Now I know the rules.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16044191
> View attachment 16044193


Mr. Tooth, My manz bringin heat with a yellow card!

Making me smile out loud, thanks for that.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16045830


Where's our other rascal mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Dog









Diver


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Where's our other rascal mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Roxy was upstairs in my daughter's room. I'll try ro get them together later.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She gets frenetically happy when smoked turkey slices are within reach






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

these GSPs just don't stay still









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

only time she is willing to bite my hand is when it's holding smoked turkey





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> only time she is willing to bite my hand is when it's holding smoked turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wish those O&Ws had a shorter L2L...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Just wish those O&Ws had a shorter L2L...


So much variety out there we can all find what we like and the deal breakers as well. I absolutely love these OW with these lugs
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

This is doggo when he's happy... 









...and this is doggo when it's raining. 😂









Sleeping (and diver). 😊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No change in menu






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Spending a little time with Mia this afternoon...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

after going through all these pix, I suddenly realize sometimes it is rather interesting to see things from "their" angles when you lower the cameras


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sans Sprocket today, he's at the vet for a check-up.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She goes from sweet lady to ferocious eagerness when presented with smoked turkey












































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


The old guys are absolutely fantastic, it's great to see them enjoying the twilight years (as they all should). You do good work🐶


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a great shot of Ben. Suitable for framing.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Two doggies and a diver went into a bar&#8230;


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

jkpa said:


> Two doggies and a diver went into a bar&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16054480


Nice watch.... but here, the dogs are the stars!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Nice watch.... but here, the dogs are the stars!


agreed!!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Better one of just "da boyz"


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

KOB. said:


> More on the Harvey side, had a small lump inside her left ear (has had it for a while, looks like nothing really and even the vet said it looked like nothing), thought we'd get it checked just in case (paranoia stage) and sure enough, signs of mast cells. So the poor bugger is back in on Friday having that surgically removed from her left ear. I'm sure she'll pull through this OK, operation is minor, but again, a 10 year old boxer under the anaesthetic. I'll let you all know how we get on.


And to close the loop:

The TL;DR version is that the pathology came back as Grade 1 (lowest) and clear margins, that was a relief.

The longer version:

Harvey's wound started weeping, so back to vet. Gave an antibiotic shot into lower back, with antibiotic tablets. Harvey home starts limping and cannot get up and down stairs, tender to touch along spine, damn, she's pulled something in her back. Back to vet. Vet has an epiphany, nope that's the intra-muscular injection site, so on to gabbapentin for the pain etc etc. We are now in the realm of medications to counter the effect of medications. The pain goes after a day or so, but Harvey starts vomiting, obviously an interaction with the antibiotics. Back to the vet, swap over the antibiotics for different type. So far so good, review Monday.

The now long suffering and always smiling (in her own way) Harvey says Hi, nose healed pretty much completely, ear not so much:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Two doggies and a diver went into a bar&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16054480


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My two lady loves x


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A few from yesterday.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

One more, couldn't resist ?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Mrs duc, the patient one, caught the two girls in a moment of camera-unaware. Sasha was giving Molly her nightly cleaning just before this.










File pic of a diver.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KOB. said:


> And to close the loop:
> 
> The TL;DR version is that the pathology came back as Grade 1 (lowest) and clear margins, that was a relief.
> 
> ...


Poor Harvey is going through so much. Hopng she gets better soon and gets off the meds.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> My two lady loves x
> View attachment 16055391


Absolute contentment. Great photo.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Mrs duc, the patient one, caught the two girls in a moment of camera-unaware. Sasha was giving Molly her nightly cleaning just before this.
> 
> View attachment 16055413
> 
> ...


About time mate!!
Stay well
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> And to close the loop:
> 
> The TL;DR version is that the pathology came back as Grade 1 (lowest) and clear margins, that was a relief.
> 
> ...


Yep, your poor old Harvey's everything mate..here's to her getting relief sooner. 
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Finley Fergus- rescue dog - the best.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Maine **** 22lb. beast in the first pic. This is one I met today at a clients house his name is Zion&#8230;&#8230;.what a majestic and charming fella. I know cats aren't well received here so Dexter says it's okay&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;who can deny those puppy dog eyes? Sorry no watch this time.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan is back!!
Jase throwing Dexter up!
About bloody time you turned up!!!
All the best in jest 
My friends


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> One more, couldn't resist ?
> View attachment 16055403


She's a modest little thing.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Oops not a diver. 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> Oops not a diver. 😎
> 
> View attachment 16057736


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe and Ripple on their morning constitutional.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


> 2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> No
> View attachment 16057793


There's no rest in law enforcement these days..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16057802


Oh I give up FFS 🤣


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Changed to bacon and salivating followed by a roar





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Ghost Chilli said:


> View attachment 16050384


It's only fair to post a picture of the little 'un as well&#8230;.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oh I give up FFS 🤣


You talkin' to me ?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16057415


Gonna have to give yourself the orange jacket dude for this one. Tiny pics of dogs, with the watch hogging the frame.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Gonna have to give yourself the orange jacket dude for this one. Tiny pics of dogs, with the watch hogging the frame.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TexasTee said:


> Oops not a diver. 😎
> 
> View attachment 16057736


Watch doesn't matter. Just clear pic of dog. 🐕👍😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> 2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


We want to see Coco in focus please.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy's ball under the couch. 








Happy again. Just waiting for me to throw it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not yet Snag!!
No cards have been held up!
Game on mate...
All the best in jest
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So I believe my 2 enjoyed their brekky however I don't believe my sons blue girl was as enthused🤔














top day fellow animal crazies
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

And here's Koji the lazy sausage.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Is breakfast ready?























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Oh I give up FFS 🤣


You've got a job for life.....


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Close-up of the addictive Shih-tzu























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

A couple more the pups headed back in.



















Office Manager's beast looking for her kids who are outside playing (his name is Kane, and he hates to be excluded from any activity):


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> A couple more the pups headed back in.
> 
> View attachment 16061580
> 
> ...


Lovely place mate!
Remind me to knock before stepping in to the office please!!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

You'll be fine Dave. The Office Manager is a colleague, who lives a couple of hours away. The worse thing that happens in my house is two Aussies jumping on you, looking for affection. If you provide it, you'll be fine; otherwise, they won't leave you alone.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> A couple more the pups headed back in.
> 
> View attachment 16061580
> 
> ...


Somebody at your house is handy with a paintbrush. I assume it's not the girls, clever though they are.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

urbino said:


> Somebody at your house is handy with a paintbrush. I assume it's not the girls, clever though they are.


You put a smile on Mrs ducs face with that urbino! She has been painting for a hobby for over 15 years. A couple of years ago she started selling some of her work. Her work flies off the shelf at a couple of local antique shops where she has it on display.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another day








Another day is done. And now some much needed quiet time.

Look after your 4 legged friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Unlike Sasha, Molly will sit still on my lap for a photo:



















EZM1.1 tucked away on the wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More turkey slices









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No diver today, sorry 

































































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No diver today, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post Alun, good to see the walk mate. Everytime

So these bad photos are just prior to a pack of dingoes prowling..getting gamer and gamer..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She is so smart
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Sausage and an Ecozilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning urination routine along with Direnzo DR-04 screwed down crown/100 meter WR, clasp





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Resting in his bed after a walk.




























And patiently waiting for dinner.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The best thing coming back from an out of state vacation is coming home to the boys!!! ❤? ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> Morning urination routine along with Direnzo DR-04 screwed down crown/100 meter WR, clasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a kangaroo?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She's a kangaroo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


An almost 14 human years lady shih-tzu

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Harley's trying to look regal this morning.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Lazy afternoon...






















Edit: Nina showed up


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

No diver shot, but I am wearing one while I type this.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pardon the pics..Max eats..Sal's double checks his bowl ( always)..Max spots kooka and again wishes to fly.
Top day all..
Dave












































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Busted it out off farm to shack...we are hanging out for a swim!! Plus salt air down " cakehole"
Have a top day fellow animal crazies!!
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Busted it out off farm to shack...we are hanging out for a swim!! Plus salt air down " cakehole"
> Have a top day fellow animal crazies!!
> Dave
> 
> ...


That 3rd pic 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> That 3rd pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


"You shall not pass!" 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Someone celebrated her 10th birthday.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16072599
> 
> Someone celebrated her 10th birthday.


Such a friendly face.💚


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Miss Kilo looking for coyotes on our morning walk&#8230;.and my SuperOcean
























&#8230;&#8230;.and yes, she is shedding!

standing joke in the Akita world - do Akita's shed? Yes, only twice&#8230;&#8230;from Jan to June and July to Dec&#8230;.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> That 3rd pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tks Tats,
He's a good old bloke to leave as a shadow.
Need to see some Frisbee action mate,.plus keep up to date with the rest of Team Tats!!
Dave👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> No diver shot, but I am wearing one while I type this.
> 
> View attachment 16070457
> View attachment 16070459
> ...


Always brings a smile Winks!
I fear my poor mate Lazlo may be turning pink soon🙃🙃


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Always brings a smile Winks!
> I fear my poor mate Lazlo may be turning pink soon🙃🙃


Thanks Dave. One way or another I think the pink may be here to stay (in this household).


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Tks Tats,
> He's a good old bloke to leave as a shadow.
> Need to see some Frisbee action mate,.plus keep up to date with the rest of Team Tats!!
> Dave


My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hopefully he's not suffering. Cherish the time you have with Angus. Thoughts going out to your family.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about Angus. Always tough near the end Tats. Good thing he's part of your crew - that's a dogs life well lived!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Co-pilot wink wink






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about Angus Tats  Hope he's not suffering, and I know you'll give him best time he still has in front of him.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac and Bloo the pug/jack russell mix:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys, Dexter and I relaxing this Sunday getting ready for the work week. Sorry to hear about Angus, thoughts and prayers for you and yours Tats.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nothing hurts like seeing a loyal companion decline. Words don't help, but no one could have given Angus more or better than you have


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Mia and Harley felt like posing, today.








And Mia thought another one with her ear in her mouth would be good. That ear is her favorite toy. She turned 2, yesterday. Harley turned 7 last month.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Afternoon walk and short video of perky old boy Ozzy running. So nice to see him happy!





























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Afternoon walk and short video of perky old boy Ozzy running. So nice to see him happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the pups look great and Ozzy is moving exceptionally well!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All of our biggest and most dreaded times mate, counting down with your great mate Angus. Fortunately he jumped on a great conveyor belt with you and his " family".
What a great ride he has had,with still more love coming his way right to the call up time.
Hope you all reflect on those great times with the tears after he moves upstairs. 
Thats the yardstick for a great dog,pet,guard, friend.

Don't let him see you sad mate, he would not know why he's hurt you is my firm belief.

Man's best friend!

Feeling it for you all mate.
All the best Dave


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> My oldest pup Angus the boerbeol has been running on fumes , not much left in the tank that's why aside from liking pics haven't been posting much. This one is gonna sting. I'll take a few out of focused, fuzzy , vertigo inducing images tomorrow of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Standing strong with you, brother.

My foxhound Angel is almost 16 and we just about lost her about a month ago. She's so old that one day she had some issue where she couldn't stand, disoriented, etc. My wife wanted to put her down and I said we're going to give her a chance.

Here she is still sniffing, pestering people, etc. She has been my right-hand girl literally riding on the truck bench seat next to me her whole life.

Enjoy every day you have left. You have a team behind you and we all go through it, too.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> All of our biggest and most dreaded times mate, counting down with your great mate Angus. Fortunately he jumped on a great conveyor belt with you and his " family".
> What a great ride he has had,with still more love coming his way right to the call up time.
> Hope you all reflect on those great times with the tears after he moves upstairs.
> Thats the yardstick for a great dog,pet,guard, friend.
> ...


Thank you & to all the amazingly awesome comments guys .. him not seeing me sad has unfortunately long long passed. The last 3 weeks have just been brutal yet all of a sudden he will pop up and even give a wiggle and what he considers his bad ass stealthy moves , basically imagine a 13 year old actual 200lb dog whipping around in a 180 which now days takes a good 30 seconds but damn if he doesn't think it's just like his younger days where he bravely guarded us wild beasts & strangers alike. He needs to stay on a long line now as he tends to wonder aimlessly ... if he would only stop with the snap backs of almost being himself. I'm being 100% selfishly , admittedly so as he is the last dog who actually knew my parents who have since passed themselves, he knew our 15 year olds as toddlers etc etc ... I need to just do what needs doing and that's it.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you & to all the amazingly awesome comments guys .. him not seeing me sad has unfortunately long long passed. The last 3 weeks have just been brutal yet all of a sudden he will pop up and even give a wiggle and what he considers his bad ass stealthy moves , basically imagine a 13 year old actual 200lb dog whipping around in a 180 which now days takes a good 30 seconds but damn if he doesn't think it's just like his younger days where he bravely guarded us wild beasts & strangers alike. He needs to stay on a long line now as he tends to wonder aimlessly ... if he would only stop with the snap backs of almost being himself. I'm being 100% selfishly , admittedly so as he is the last dog who actually knew my parents who have since passed themselves, he knew our 15 year olds as toddlers etc etc ... I need to just do what needs doing and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you have done your job and Angus his mate. 
All of us know you have this last task..you won't fail him mate..
Your friend 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you & to all the amazingly awesome comments guys .. him not seeing me sad has unfortunately long long passed. The last 3 weeks have just been brutal yet all of a sudden he will pop up and even give a wiggle and what he considers his bad ass stealthy moves , basically imagine a 13 year old actual 200lb dog whipping around in a 180 which now days takes a good 30 seconds but damn if he doesn't think it's just like his younger days where he bravely guarded us wild beasts & strangers alike. He needs to stay on a long line now as he tends to wonder aimlessly ... if he would only stop with the snap backs of almost being himself. I'm being 100% selfishly , admittedly so as he is the last dog who actually knew my parents who have since passed themselves, he knew our 15 year olds as toddlers etc etc ... I need to just do what needs doing and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heartbreaking bro. They also perk up like that at the vet sometimes. It's really tough seeing your pup seemingly snap out of it as you stand there contemplating the inevitable.

You both will know what to do and when. And I fully expect Angus to guard the gates in case somehow the rest of us make it up there.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Heartbreaking bro. They also perk up like that at the vet sometimes. It's really tough seeing your pup seemingly snap out of it as you stand there contemplating the inevitable.
> 
> You both will know what to do and when. And I fully expect Angus to guard the gates in case somehow the rest of us make it up there.


Been there done that .. in fact as the father , husband, boyfriend it's always been me who has done the deed. Its just what we do as men. Later as time goes by then the wife or kids in their own timing will ask about the final minutes & its entirely the cycle of life. We don't hide death from our kids as you can't when you have dogs , cats , chickens , meat chickens.

I tell almost no one about having tackled a very serious health concern but I just had my 5 year check up , full scan , cat scan the whole nine yards & passed ... somehow I found a test I can pass. The entire reason I share this is i had put a firm moratorium on people / animals/ anything dying around me. The people all listened luckily, animals not so much.

Angus has been given exact directions to Pete's world, he knows most the dogs that are already there & knows someday I too will join him. Certain damn dogs just get under your skin and it just plain ole sucks. I believe we are all energy that can neither be made or destroyed so ideally I'm correct ish and I get to see all my old pals later ... complete with a river stocked with rainbow & brown trout, salmon in season , wild elk and boar all surrounding the cabin. Gotta give these details to your fur buddies so they dont go wondering.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

On an entirely not sad note... the oddest of best pals Mack & pearl .. mack loathes sharing his bone ( actually anything. He is the definition of a piggy personality dog wise ) but it's the ommpppfff in the dog not its size as they say so eventually pearl laid a single lick on the bone & for her that was like climbing mount Everest. Its the little victories that add up.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Been there done that .. in fact as the father , husband, boyfriend it's always been me who has done the deed. Its just what we do as men. Later as time goes by then the wife or kids in their own timing will ask about the final minutes & its entirely the cycle of life. We don't hide death from our kids as you can't when you have dogs , cats , chickens , meat chickens.
> 
> I tell almost no one about having tackled a very serious health concern but I just had my 5 year check up , full scan , cat scan the whole nine yards & passed ... somehow I found a test I can pass. The entire reason I share this is i had put a firm moratorium on people / animals/ anything dying around me. The people all listened luckily, animals not sure much.
> 
> ...


Here here! I'll toast to your good health Tats! I'm turning 50 in a week and visions of colonoscopies are Dancing in my head.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you & to all the amazingly awesome comments guys .. him not seeing me sad has unfortunately long long passed. The last 3 weeks have just been brutal yet all of a sudden he will pop up and even give a wiggle and what he considers his bad ass stealthy moves , basically imagine a 13 year old actual 200lb dog whipping around in a 180 which now days takes a good 30 seconds but damn if he doesn't think it's just like his younger days where he bravely guarded us wild beasts & strangers alike. He needs to stay on a long line now as he tends to wonder aimlessly ... if he would only stop with the snap backs of almost being himself. I'm being 100% selfishly , admittedly so as he is the last dog who actually knew my parents who have since passed themselves, he knew our 15 year olds as toddlers etc etc ... I need to just do what needs doing and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tough my friend, I have been in your shoes going back to when I was twelve. It gets no easier (I don't have to tell you that) thoughts and prayers for you I know what you're going through. Things will get better&#8230;..the next chapter.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Here here! I'll toast to your good health Tats! I'm turning 50 in a week and visions of colonoscopies are Dancing in my head.


Lmao ... may he or she have gentle hands lol 49 and counting so I'm up and coming brother ... here here  I hear real men ask for it " dry " ... just saying 

No pressure

Pss. This would definitely make me a non real man #norawdoggingit

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> So tough my friend, I have been in your shoes going back to when I was twelve. It gets no easier (I don't have to tell you that) thoughts and prayers for you I know what you're going through. Things will get better&#8230;..the next chapter.


Thank you sincerely, best group of guys on this entire forum.. if we ever had a watch meet & greet it would be held outdoors and we would probably talk the least about watches.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Here here! I'll toast to your good health Tats! I'm turning 50 in a week and visions of colonoscopies are Dancing in my head.


Just watch out for the quote 
" look no hands"?
Get them to check out your prostate mate, while your out like a light.???
Top tip!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you & to all the amazingly awesome comments guys .. him not seeing me sad has unfortunately long long passed. The last 3 weeks have just been brutal yet all of a sudden he will pop up and even give a wiggle and what he considers his bad ass stealthy moves , basically imagine a 13 year old actual 200lb dog whipping around in a 180 which now days takes a good 30 seconds but damn if he doesn't think it's just like his younger days where he bravely guarded us wild beasts & strangers alike. He needs to stay on a long line now as he tends to wonder aimlessly ... if he would only stop with the snap backs of almost being himself. I'm being 100% selfishly , admittedly so as he is the last dog who actually knew my parents who have since passed themselves, he knew our 15 year olds as toddlers etc etc ... I need to just do what needs doing and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll do it when the time is right mate, and you'll do it with love and out of kindness. Never gets any easier though. Cherish them while they're here, then cherish the memories when they've gone. Stay strong brother, but have a little weep if/when you need to. Losing family is hard.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tats,

I feel your pain and conflict, making 'the' decision is heart rending, there's always that 'am I waiting too long?, or 'am I rushing making up my mind?'. I put off my decision until it was made for me by Colby (my English Springer), he simply lay down and couldn't get up. 

We love our pets and grieve to part with them, but for me, I can't bear to see any pet suffer, it tears me apart. 

Bless you, and all who share their love in the forum.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tats,
> 
> I feel your pain and conflict, making 'the' decision is heart rending, there's always that 'am I waiting too long?, or 'am I rushing making up my mind?'. I put off my decision until it was made for me by Colby (my English Springer), he simply lay down and couldn't get up.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated & clearly we all seem to share the true costs of loving these animals that are entirely way way too good to us.

I have definitely " helped " him up, to get going & about 4 or 5 other functions that would mark the moment in which you speak of. I think friday I'll make sure angus gets the bestest cuts of meats , snacks & lovings possible.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Here have some annika & pearl & even some mack & Gunter. Ps I truly believe pearl must be the most athletic frenchie on planet earth. Challengers welcomed.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

On the beach yesterday










waiting for my coffee to brew this morning, for anyone that scrolls past the doggie pics ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> On the beach yesterday
> 
> View attachment 16082614
> 
> ...


Great pup pic , worth framing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Simons194 said:


> View attachment 16082784


Try again brother; next time with the pup in focus. Pups is why we come here, mostly. Nice SD though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Simons194 said:


> View attachment 16082784


Oh oh .... meme inbound .....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16082927
> View attachment 16082928
> View attachment 16082930
> View attachment 16082931
> ...


Am I the only that feels tired and like I tore my ball cord just watching those moving rockets running around at mach 2 ?

Asking for a friend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a piece of very fine art


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> This is a piece of very fine art
> 
> View attachment 16084745


Poetry in motion 😍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Great pic for framing Snag!!! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pearl & her cat Boris the Bastard both got in trouble & I think it's pretty clear to both of them lol ... geeesh

Oh and And since I have no clients swinging by today I shall take on the Pepsi/ coke challenge ... double timing pelagos( es) /( i )












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl & her cat Boris the Bastard both got in trouble & I think it's pretty clear to both of them lol ... geeesh
> 
> Oh and And since I have no clients swinging by today I shall take on the Pepsi/ coke challenge ... double timing pelagos( es) /( i )
> 
> ...


Pearl looks very guilty. Nice pelagusses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Pearl looks very guilty. Nice pelagusses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's mostly cause she is almost always guilty of something or another.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If your view of the boobtube ( tv) isnt always obstructed , are you even trying ??









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Morning walk on trail










Jenny knows what a camera means, TIME TO POSE.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16087210
> View attachment 16087212


Lake District?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lake District?


Cairngorms


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16087210
> View attachment 16087212


Get off my Yard !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Cairngorms


Cool 👍🏻


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

TaaaDahhhhh, young Mack is finally developing some drives that will aid in him being an overall excellent dog ... everything in due time. Good retrieve Mack.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Okay it's not pretty but here is what it looks like when either her ole man Gunter or pearl gets the frisbee... you have been warned!

They have the passion that's for sure.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh forgot the watch shot ... & chickens peeking at my feet ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Portland Head Light (before the touristas pile in)


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

A beautiful Sunday morning with the #MurphyTheWonderMutt and #RubblesTheWonderDog 
Cheers all ☕


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Afternoon hike w/ son, fiance' and their dogs; Louie & Reya (and Jenny of course)




























Tusslin' with new buddy Remy


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Miss Kilo checking out the cranberry fields


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

hmmmm, how do I add a video?

dang, not like that!

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

ha, there we go!

my daughters (Mrs Maddog made me change that), with hooman on the left, 'Kita on the right - just to be clear!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Okay it's not pretty but here is what it looks like when either her ole man Gunter or pearl gets the frisbee... you have been warned!
> 
> They have the passion that's for sure.
> 
> ...





Maddog1970 said:


> ha, there we go!
> 
> my girls, hooman on the left, 'Kita on the right - just to be clear!


Made my day mate!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's attempted lady pose,
Don't know why I'm not getting alerts to all these amazing posts!!!
Handing phone over to son to fix up!!
All the best guys and our real stars!!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> View attachment 16089057
> 
> 
> Portland Head Light (before the touristas pile in)


Great job Jenny ....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have seen that bracelet around a bit here & there ... what are your thoughts on it ? Which clasp system do they use ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> hmmmm, how do I add a video?
> 
> dang, not like that!
> 
> grrrrrrrrr


Video converted to gif then upload ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Have seen that bracelet around a bit here & there ... what are your thoughts on it ? Which clasp system do they use ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am a strapcode bracelet junkie - like most of them especially if they taper like this one. = 22mm Rollball Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp

Metal Watch Band Other Styles


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> I am a strapcode bracelet junkie - like most of them especially if they taper like this one. = 22mm Rollball Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp
> 
> Metal Watch Band Other Styles


Yeah strapcode does a great job of straps , not sure if they are one & the same as the miltat or the technical maker of most of the bracelets they sell especially for seikos, either way good bracelets & strapcode generally ships quick. Enjoy all your bracelets.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Sal's attempted lady pose,
> Don't know why I'm not getting alerts to all these amazing posts!!!
> Handing phone over to son to fix up!!
> All the best guys and our real stars!!
> ...


Clearly with that stance he is a high heeled blue blood type aussie ... lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Clearly with that stance he is a high heeled blue blood type aussie ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a real " wag" ..truly funny video of the Frisbee Frenchy Flying.
Top stuff mate.
We are getting so many great members here posting up their mates and journeys. 
A great group..on without doubt the best ever thread on WUS!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> ha, there we go!
> 
> my daughters (Mrs Maddog made me change that), with hooman on the left, 'Kita on the right - just to be clear!


This is awesome.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jbsutta said:


> A beautiful Sunday morning with the #MurphyTheWonderMutt and #RubblesTheWonderDog
> Cheers all ☕
> View attachment 16089150
> View attachment 16089153
> ...


D'awwww. Always enjoy the visits from Murph and Rubbles.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

another epic pic









Show your doggy and Diver...


Try again brother; next time with the pup in focus. Pups is why we come here, mostly. Nice SD though.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> another epic pic
> View attachment 16090563


Thank you Sir 😀 More epic post-processing 😍

Edit - what app do you use?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

you could actually sell these 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16090724
> View attachment 16090725
> View attachment 16090727
> View attachment 16090728
> ...


Love the Sprocket pics!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Love the Sprocket pics!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you Sir 😀 More epic post-processing 😍
> 
> Edit - what app do you use?


snapseed


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Final trail photos


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

&#8230;&#8230;and we are off!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

not in focus but Charlie is there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Impulse accidental purchase Tactical Frog ie mini doxa... have never owned this color blue before...



























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

govdubspeedgo said:


> not in focus but Charlie is there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he is on point...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

view from our B&B - the dog bred to hunt bear was very entertained!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> View attachment 16091504
> 
> 
> View attachment 16091505
> ...


Jenny looks like a real lady.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16092385
> View attachment 16092386
> 
> 
> view from our B&B - the dog bred to hunt bear was very entertained!


She should've sung to it. Maybe it would've danced.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

hope that you don't mind if I did some touch ups on your pix and do let me know to stop doing so.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> not in focus but Charlie is there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


More doggo less watch please MJM, let's see your mutley ??


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> She should've sung to it. Maybe it would've danced.


Singing to them was the last thing on her mind!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This isnt a political post !!!!

All sides of the scumbag profession we common man call politics/politicians have done this exact act of cowardice over every single war .... every single time it seems and it pisses me off to no end ... okay now I'm off to search to see if any private group is making efforts to get back our damn dogs from this 3rd world seize pool....

To the higher ups & those handlers ... shame on you!!! I would have smuggled my k9 partner in my jacket or in my gut if needed be ......









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hard to see things like that. And hard to believe that they really happen. Things must be really bad to leave your hounds behind. There is no excuse for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> This isnt a political post !!!!
> 
> All sides of the scumbag profession we common man call politics/politicians have done this exact act of cowardice over every single war .... every single time it seems and it pisses me off to no end ... okay now I'm off to search to see if any private group is making efforts to get back our damn dogs from this 3rd world seize pool....
> 
> ...


At Gallipoli and beyond they at least endured the sadness of shooting their horses and pets.
That picture is beyond shameful to leave a best friend to a fate none of us or them should bear.
Wrong ones in cages...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> At Gallipoli and beyond they at least endured the sadness of shooting their horses and pets.
> That picture is beyond shameful to leave a best friend to a fate none of us or them should bear.
> Wrong ones in cages...


pretty simple for me - where I go, my dog goes&#8230;..she is my family

&#8230;.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> This isnt a political post !!!!
> 
> All sides of the scumbag profession we common man call politics/politicians have done this exact act of cowardice over every single war .... every single time it seems and it pisses me off to no end ... okay now I'm off to search to see if any private group is making efforts to get back our damn dogs from this 3rd world seize pool....
> 
> ...


Let me know if you learn of anything I can do. I'd take one or two. I'd really be interested in going to get them myself. Yea that would suit me right down to the ground!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

72hotrod said:


> Let me know if you learn of anything I can do. I'd take one or two. I'd really be interested in going to get them myself. Yea that would suit me right down to the ground!


Apparently radio host glen beck & some huge international aid agency is being blocked from aiding them along with many other tasks by the state department. Unfortunately there are grifters trying to rip people off wanting to donate. I read in two places that the military planes weren't allowing dogs to be boarded as well. And yes I'd easily make room for a dog needing a home as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Apparently radio host glen beck & some huge international aid agency is being blocked from aiding them along with many other tasks by the state department. Unfortunately there are grifters trying to rip people off wanting to donate. I read in two places that the military planes weren't allowing dogs to be boarded as well. And yes I'd easily make room for a dog needing a home as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well I know it may be impossible..but if any dogs bound for Australia are left behind and I can't quarantine a service dog from US.
I'll quarantine any others I may and find suitable homes for them.
Your initial post Tats..sums it all up completely.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Well I know it may be impossible..but if any dogs bound for Australia are left behind and I can't quarantine a service dog from US.
> I'll quarantine any others I may and find suitable homes for them.
> Your initial post Tats..sums it all up completely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I have seen your pool heck I want to sign up for being one of the ones you adopt 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I have seen your pool heck I want to sign up for being one of the ones you adopt
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I haven't felt gut ache like when I saw your post genuinely for years of doing unpleasant tasks.
Time for all to stand up to these eggs that don't value man's best friend. 
Not the only one,.but definitely one.
Seats reserved for some should of been kept for them to have a cage..
They better get them home.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno on Google street view.








😬😬😬


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno on Google street view.
> View attachment 16094629
> 
> ???


A walking 'welcome' mat! ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> I haven't felt gut ache like when I saw your post genuinely for years of doing unpleasant tasks.
> Time for all to stand up to these eggs that don't value man's best friend.
> Not the only one,.but definitely one.
> Seats reserved for some should of been kept for them to have a cage..
> They better get them home.


Dave, I was thinking the same thing. Those service dogs saved lives. They better bring them home.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Dave, I was thinking the same thing. Those service dogs saved lives. They better bring them home.


Absolutely mate 
I could not bear to hear our members of the Corp, be left to rotate over coals..no way


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovely fun piece, great band choices from iwc


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@TatsNGuns So heart braking mate! It's hard to see those beautiful souls left behind. I'm sure many of their human partners left Afganistan in tears. Who wouldn't?
Didn't post for some time as I'm very busy doing some work in and around the house, but couldn't get around your post. I just hope Talibans will not kill them because they are 'American service dogs'! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Guys I've been trying to get a thread of dogs and watches in the affordable section but they seem to prefer cats over there.

I'm with my dogs everyday but not my divers care if I post my pups with affordable here?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> Guys I've been trying to get a thread of dogs and watches in the affordable section but they seem to prefer cats over there.
> 
> I'm with my dogs everyday but not my divers care if I post my pups with affordable here?
> 
> ...


Go for it&#8230;.as you may have noticed, the "diver" part is a distant second to the "doggy" part!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Guys I've been trying to get a thread of dogs and watches in the affordable section but they seem to prefer cats over there.
> 
> I'm with my dogs everyday but not my divers care if I post my pups with affordable here?
> 
> ...


You're most welcome Dude, love that last pic ?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

A walk before bed. Nice weather. Not too warm, not cold. Doggies are enjoying 
Finished with the work for today. Tomorrow new staffs are waiting... BTW, if any of you is asking yourself why I didn't post last days, I was busy with:

making some wooden shelves for wifey
cleaning drainage and sewer pipes
servicing electric hot water boiler in the bathroom - opened it, cleaned it from scale (we have hard water), new gaskets, rewired with new wires, new connectors, installed new signal lamp, etc..
Note: last pic is for Dave. He'll know why


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket helping with the grass-cutting.


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Medusa said:


> View attachment 1546074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546075


This is awesome


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Best thread ever


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> You're most welcome Dude, love that last pic ?


Same tree roots about 10 years a part.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket helping with the grass-cutting.
> View attachment 16095488
> View attachment 16095489


Sprockers has to be 99% Aussie Shepherd. His facial expressions and mannerisms remind me of Sasha every time I look at him. I call dibbs if you ever need to send him abroad!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

justinloos88 said:


> This is awesome *speed-posting*


FIFY

Edit - busted! 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> A walk before bed. Nice weather. Not too warm, not cold. Doggies are enjoying
> Finished with the work for today. Tomorrow new staffs are waiting... BTW, if any of you is asking yourself why I didn't post last days, I was busy with:
> 
> making some wooden shelves for wifey
> ...


Absolutely Alun!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Best nappers in the business.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Best nappers in the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus Tats..they are catching up on their reading mate!!
Top stuff


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Plus Tats..they are catching up on their reading mate!!
> Top stuff


They read the same things I read ... Argentinean fly fishing adventures in landrovers ... no wonder they are zonked out ... I wish our country allowed actual choices in 4 wheel drives argggggghhh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> They read the same things I read ... Argentinean fly fishing adventures in landrovers ... no wonder they are zonked out ... I wish our country allowed actual choices in 4 wheel drives argggggghhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where you're located Tats but I think US? I off road with a group that has three LR's 2-110's 1-98 Disco (slightly modified). I run a '15 Rubi with 2" spacers on 34s otherwise all stock. The 110's drop out early, my boy in the disco goes hard but ends up backing out of most climbs or descents. Pretty happy with my four wheel drive&#8230;I'm especially looking forward to building it when these tires are done. 4.5" rock crawler long arm kit, running 40's.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max, just needed a ear scratch.
Hit up a good mate and member of WUS to post up his new pup..pup pic in focus John.!! No stress re watch mate
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16095527
> View attachment 16095536
> View attachment 16095537


I love those.
Funny enough, I have no relationship to Snoopy. May have had a comic or two as a kid, but I'm not really familiar with the Snoopy universe. But those three paintings really spoke to me.
Always loved Van Gogh.

Did you make them?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

No an artist did some Van Gogh homages!









This Artist Recreates Van Gogh’s Painting by Adding Pop-Culture in Them. Snoopy Starry Night


Did you every hear of Snoopy Starry Night? Probably not, because that's not a real thing. It's part of a




theawesomedaily.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Waking up the dogs to take pics... they don't look happy...🤨😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Just been to watch this. Wonderful. 😍


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Not the best picture, but I'm sure you can recognize his OCD with the slimy, dirty ball.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just been to watch this. Wonderful. 😍


I'll have to look into this.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Not sure where you're located Tats but I think US? I off road with a group that has three LR's 2-110's 1-98 Disco (slightly modified). I run a '15 Rubi with 2" spacers on 34s otherwise all stock. The 110's drop out early, my boy in the disco goes hard but ends up backing out of most climbs or descents. Pretty happy with my four wheel drive&#8230;I'm especially looking forward to building it when these tires are done. 4.5" rock crawler long arm kit, running 40's.


North idaho , every once in a while someone will sneak a non allowed year defender , my last rig was a right handed 72 109 wagon. My main point is on certain landcruisers and most of the defenders the US has more restrictions then any place on earth. It's sad when the jungles of anywhere have a better selection of rigs ... my current is a 04 disco set up for the rocks ... just took off the 35s so she is looking way more polite then normal.

The last year those bavarians owned them ... I actually like that when ford owned them they came back and made their explorers look an awful like rover  minus Lucas the prince of darkness concerns...

Anddddd the normal craziness that makes up our property .... mack trying to get the Americana chicks to care about his frisbee then trying to get the deer to care ... none of which actually cared ...

If you cant get a watch shot with a rottie, chickens & deer all in one shot then do you really have a yard lol ... heheheh oh and 2 albino captured turkeys .... 



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Actually hold on one minute ..... apparently maybe the chickens do have a interest in mack's frisbee.... and now mack must reassert his frisbee ownership dominance ... that will show the chickens !!!



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Actually hold on one minute ..... apparently maybe the chickens do have a interest in mack's frisbee.... and now mack must reassert his frisbee ownership dominance ... that will show the chickens !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Rottweiler that doesn't eat the chickens...or the deer...amazing! I once knew a Rottweiler who carried a bowling ball around. They are awesome dogs.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> North idaho , every once in a while someone will sneak a non allowed year defender , my last rig was a right handed 72 109 wagon. My main point is on certain landcruisers and most of the defenders the US has more restrictions then any place on earth. It's sad when the jungles of anywhere have a better selection of rigs ... my current is a 04 disco set up for the rocks ... just took off the 35s so she is looking way more polite then normal.
> 
> The last year those bavarians owned them ... I actually like that when ford owned them they came back and made their explorers look an awful like rover  minus Lucas the prince of darkness concerns...
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from, the whole restriction thing makes no sense. The only people running these rigs are enthusiasts who know the risks. I know this is off topic but I saw this guy for sale in '19 for 16k. I'm a Jeep guy so don't know the value or model. It sold last year.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss him dearly


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder where our buddy Bodhi got off to.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> I understand where you're coming from, the whole restriction thing makes no sense. The only people running these rigs are enthusiasts who know the risks. I know this is off topic but I saw this guy for sale in '19 for 16k. I'm a Jeep guy so don't know the value or model. It sold last year.


OT
Two of mine from days gone by.
Edit - ex-mil 'lightweights'; lightweight by military standards, actually heavier than the civvy version!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Pack nap


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Collective napping 





































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Collective napping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking the Boldr timepiece? I've heard good things.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

More napping.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Max and Sam ❤


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Squirrels shiver at the mere site of him.

not really..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> How are you liking the Boldr timepiece? I've heard good things.


Great watch, really top made, no QC issues at all, wears excellent. Not the cheapest micro brand (especially in EU), but with reason. I can highly recommend it. One of my favorites for sure.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tats, these pics are so palpable, I instantly sense the feeling and heaviness of the moment. So difficult. I'm tearing up with you.

RIP Angus


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

So sorry to hear that, Tats. Angus looks to have been a lovable and well-loved pup. I know he'll be missed.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's rough. I know as part of your pack, he was loved and had a great life. RIP Angus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


condolences 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm sorry I didnt mean to bring the whole place down. Our pup was loved & adored endlessly & I had been putting things off selfishly until today , angus gave us endless love on tap & quite a few laughs and definitely a few strangers who shouldn't have been near our property or kids a few heart attacks. We put him to rest on the property over looking things so he can always remain ever watchful, added a remains of his long past girlfriend xena who now rests with him eternally along with some things he loved & enjoyed , pointed him north & the kids got to learn the down side to having big dogs is they require quite a bit of digging and land but that's nothing compared to the impact they make in our lives. Again my post occured during a very heavy hearted moment but by all means this thread is meant to celebrate life with our favorite animals of all. To show his amazingly great spot here you guys go. To all the amazingly kind and caring comments and messages my family & I thank you. You are the great humans that are the rarest of rarest.

Spent some time tonight playing some tunes for him & recently found a Australian blues band that I'm almost 100% certain are the reincarnations of Otis Redding himself. If anyone needs a cool music recommend I encourage a gander at a group called




































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, these pics are so palpable, I instantly sense the feeling and heaviness of the moment. So difficult. I'm tearing up with you.
> 
> RIP Angus


Ty brother 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> OT
> Two of mine from days gone by.
> Edit - ex-mil 'lightweights'; lightweight by military standards, actually heavier than the civvy version!
> View attachment 16098459
> View attachment 16098468


Those are so sweet! Do you actually take them off roading though? It seems to me they are more suited for desert terrain&#8230;don't really know not having owned one yet.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm sorry I didnt mean to bring the whole place down. Our pup was loved & adored endlessly & I had been putting things off selfishly until today , angus gave us endless love on tap & quite a few laughs and definitely a few strangers who shouldn't have been near our property or kids a few heart attacks. We put him to rest on the property over looking things so he can always remain ever watchful, added a remains of his long past girlfriend xena who now rests with him eternally along with some things he loved & enjoyed , pointed him north & the kids got to learn the down side to having big dogs is they require quite a bit of digging and land but that's nothing compared to the impact they make in our lives. Again my post occured during a very heavy hearted moment but by all means this thread is meant to celebrate life with our favorite animals of all. To show his amazingly great spot here you guys go. To all the amazingly kind and caring comments and messages my family & I thank you. You are the great humans that are the rarest of rarest.
> 
> Spent some time tonight playing some tunes for him & recently found a Australian blues band that I'm almost 100% certain are the reincarnations of Otis Redding himself. If anyone needs a cool music recommend I encourage a gander at a group called
> 
> ...


I feel where you are my friend I have been through it recently. Fourteen years is a good run especially for a large breed. The facts don't make it any easier though &#8230;&#8230;.thoughts and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that last pic - damn, some dust in my eyes.

You did right by the big A Tats, and you did it with love. We enjoy the good times, but there's a reckoning always comes. Look after you & yours now, and take the pain - it will ease. Slowly.

You're a good man, we can see that, and so did Angus.

Run free Angus, no more pain buddy.

The Power of the Dog


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm sorry I didnt mean to bring the whole place down. Our pup was loved & adored endlessly & I had been putting things off selfishly until today , angus gave us endless love on tap & quite a few laughs and definitely a few strangers who shouldn't have been near our property or kids a few heart attacks. We put him to rest on the property over looking things so he can always remain ever watchful, added a remains of his long past girlfriend xena who now rests with him eternally along with some things he loved & enjoyed , pointed him north & the kids got to learn the down side to having big dogs is they require quite a bit of digging and land but that's nothing compared to the impact they make in our lives. Again my post occured during a very heavy hearted moment but by all means this thread is meant to celebrate life with our favorite animals of all. To show his amazingly great spot here you guys go. To all the amazingly kind and caring comments and messages my family & I thank you. You are the great humans that are the rarest of rarest.
> 
> Spent some time tonight playing some tunes for him & recently found a Australian blues band that I'm almost 100% certain are the reincarnations of Otis Redding himself. If anyone needs a cool music recommend I encourage a gander at a group called
> 
> ...


Great music recommend Tats, loving the TBros ??


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condolences Tats. So sorry for your lost. We all now how difficult it is...
That last picture is heartbreaking, but shows everything. Sorrow, love, how important our family members are in our life ... Be strong man , you and your family. We'll meet them again sometime in the future...

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16100684


What kind of bird Snag? Kind of looks like a hawk but hard to tell.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What kind of bird Snag? Kind of looks like a hawk but hard to tell.


Raven. Amazing birds. Difficult to photo as they're inky black. Sizing up Floyd for lunch I think ?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sorry to learn of Angus' passing, my condolences to you and the rest of the family. Hugs all around. You, sir, have a place of high honor that Angus lived 14 years. And thank you for placing him w/ a packmate, may they all happily romp forever in green fields.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Raven. Amazing birds. Difficult to photo as they're inky black. Sizing up Floyd for lunch I think ?


Ah, yes, I had a thought it might be a raven. It's funny, I live in Baltimore, home of the Ravens NFL team, and birthplace/burial place of Edgar Allen Poe, but I see a lot more crows than ravens around here.

You may need to get Floyd one of these


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really sorry for your loss. RIP Angus.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Getting comfortable


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Chillin with the chickens this morning


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16101626
> View attachment 16101627
> View attachment 16101628
> View attachment 16101629
> View attachment 16101630


Is Bruno more himself now that he's had some time since the surgery?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Another fine day in the hills.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16101122


Super Ocean is nice but we need more dog, please.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Pack nap
> View attachment 16098724


God they love her..thats gold Wink!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm sorry I didnt mean to bring the whole place down. Our pup was loved & adored endlessly & I had been putting things off selfishly until today , angus gave us endless love on tap & quite a few laughs and definitely a few strangers who shouldn't have been near our property or kids a few heart attacks. We put him to rest on the property over looking things so he can always remain ever watchful, added a remains of his long past girlfriend xena who now rests with him eternally along with some things he loved & enjoyed , pointed him north & the kids got to learn the down side to having big dogs is they require quite a bit of digging and land but that's nothing compared to the impact they make in our lives. Again my post occured during a very heavy hearted moment but by all means this thread is meant to celebrate life with our favorite animals of all. To show his amazingly great spot here you guys go. To all the amazingly kind and caring comments and messages my family & I thank you. You are the great humans that are the rarest of rarest.
> 
> Spent some time tonight playing some tunes for him & recently found a Australian blues band that I'm almost 100% certain are the reincarnations of Otis Redding himself. If anyone needs a cool music recommend I encourage a gander at a group called
> 
> ...


I'm glad we were allowed a glimpse of Angus's journey and already know that he would of been a bloody great mate through his close to a 100 human years!
Though I'd reckon he would if put the " wind" up many. 
He definitely gave your kids a fine example of the life cycle of our beautiful dogs.
Plus the people you all are even more so...
Glass raised to Angus and his team whilst listening to the Teskey crew.
Well done Tat's.
Well done mate
Dave


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

@TatsNGuns R.I.P Angus&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16102072
> View attachment 16102073
> View attachment 16102074
> View attachment 16102075
> View attachment 16102076


I also like big divers and small dogs. Great taste!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Pearler of a pic Dale!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thegamettt said:


> I also like big divers and small dogs. Great taste!
> 
> View attachment 16102158


6 years up mate on WUS..glad to have you on board..
All the best
Dave


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Words fail me. I remember the passing of every one of my guys, cried many times, never gets any easier. Little consolation, but what a great guy and what a great life. RIP Angus.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KOB. said:


> Words fail me. I remember the passing of every one of my guys, cried many times, never gets any easier. Little consolation, but what a great guy and what a great life. RIP Angus.


I have decided to do a totem pole of sorts tattoo wise on my left leg with the mega mega always remember mates with fur it's going to take up a lot of leg but I wasn't doing anything special with that skin anyways..

Thank you all endlessly for the amazing supportive and kind words. 

Best thread on watch you seek hands / paws down 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

And count me in on Divers & small dogs club as well !!!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> And count me in on Divers & small dogs club as well !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolly Roger collars..now I like that mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I have decided to do a totem pole of sorts tattoo wise on my left leg with the mega mega always remember mates with fur it's going to take up a lot of leg but I wasn't doing anything special with that skin anyways..
> 
> Thank you all endlessly for the amazing supportive and kind words.
> 
> ...


Rock on Tats, pics of that totem after the ink dries ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm glad we were allowed a glimpse of Angus's journey and already know that he would of been a bloody great mate through his close to a 100 human years!
> Though I'd reckon he would if put the " wind" up many.
> He definitely gave your kids a fine example of the life cycle of our beautiful dogs.
> Plus the people you all are even more so...
> ...


Cheers mate 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Rock on Tats, pics of that totem after the ink dries


" dries " is one way of putting the process of ink being pounded into flesh hehehehe but of course I'll show the leg once it gets started which should be soon , something to fill up the soon to be winter time. We have basically 9 months of winter/winter ish / almost not winter ish & then about 3 months of non winter which includes sunshine and actual heat ... tattoo projects are best for the the winter months.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler of a pic Dale!


I dont even own a bow tie in fact I want to say I dont even own a tie tie .. this dog is officially more dapper then I & probably most of the rest of us heathens.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> " dries " is one way of putting the process of ink being pounded into flesh hehehehe but of course I'll show the leg once it gets started which should be soon , something to fill up the soon to be winter time. We have basically 9 months of winter/winter ish / almost not winter ish & then about 3 months of non winter which includes sunshine and actual heat ... tattoo projects are best for the the winter months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Amen brother. I have one tattoo from 25 years ago that started as something I drew and a friend of a friend who was starting a tat shop finished the design, I liked his vision, and after six hours of a single needle hammering on my shoulder blade it produced this (sorry about the red spots, got stung by wasps when I ran over their nest with the lawn mower last week)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Amen brother. I have one tattoo from 25 years ago that started as something I drew and a friend of a friend who was starting a tat shop finished the design, I liked his vision, and after six hours of a single needle hammering on my shoulder blade it produced this (sorry about the red spots, got stung by wasps when I ran over their nest with the lawn mower last week)
> View attachment 16102335


Wasps are brutal, normally not one to even care about bees but this last one I just got nailed by was lucky number 40 for the season damn bastard insects ( aside from honey bees ) I like the design and how the friend of a friend allowed the design to go with your shoulder / back shape. Single needles take FOREVER!!! The longest session I recall was 8.5 hours of some chick banging away at my elbow which to her credit she said would take forever & age horribly based not only it being an elbow but seeing how not well I kept mine lol ... tattoos are definitely a chance to work on your meditations & learning how to zone out. So is this your one & only piece ?

Ps Amazon has a decent documentary on Washington state's first cases of the asian murder hornet check it out If you want to see one insect you would be able to literally shoot with a 9mm or 45 acp no joke ... brutal beast

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wasps are brutal, normally not one to even care about bees but this last one I just got nailed by was lucky number 40 for the season damn bastard insects ( aside from honey bees ) I like the design and how the friend of a friend allowed the design to go with your shoulder / back shape. Single needles take FOREVER!!! The longest session I recall was 8.5 hours of some chick banging away at my elbow which to her credit she said would take forever & age horribly based not only it being an elbow but seeing how not well I kept mine lol ... tattoos are definitely a chance to work on your meditations & learning how to zone out. So is this your one & only piece ?
> 
> Ps Amazon has a decent documentary on Washington state's first cases of the asian murder hornet check it out If you want to see one insect you would be able to literally shoot with a 9mm or 45 acp no joke ... brutal beast
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's the only one. There used to be so many details in the design but you know what time does to razor sharp ink lines in skin. I used to work as a boat mechanic at a marina in my twenties. Our fiberglass guy was old school navy - I'm talking self proclaimed international "drunkard". His tats were from the 50's and they were just blue- green blobs on his arms.
I like that my ink has held up pretty well over the years. That single needle has paid off so far.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Is Bruno more himself now that he's had some time since the surgery?


I don't know what to say to be honest.
More himself, yes. But it's not the same dog.😕

Some day's he doesn't want to get out of bed. Today is one if those days.
I poured his breakfast an hour ago and he's still planted in the sofa.

No long walks and only moments of "go".
It could be that I'm bringing him down. I've been really depressed the last couple of months and if I didn't have a job to do, I would join him in the sofa...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know what to say to be honest.
> More himself, yes. But it's not the same dog.😕
> 
> Some day's he doesn't want to get out of bed. Today is one if those days.
> ...


Feel free to send a PM if you need to. Hopefully things will turn around for you.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

No diver to show, but Møffe joined my wife and I when having a little brake from gardening.














































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It's the only one. There used to be so many details in the design but you know what time does to razor sharp ink lines in skin. I used to work as a boat mechanic at a marina in my twenties. Our fiberglass guy was old school navy - I'm talking self proclaimed international "drunkard". His tats were from the 50's and they were just blue- green blobs on his arms.
> I like that my ink has held up pretty well over the years. That single needle has paid off so far.


He sounds like the dude who single handedly passed on stds to each and every port that would have him lol .... those guys are usually good for about a week's worth of funny jokes and stories that start & end wrong lol ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> He sounds like the dude who single handedly passed on stds to each and every port that would have him lol .... those guys are usually good for about a week's worth of funny jokes and stories that start & end wrong lol ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


When I asked Don the fiberglas guy what he did in the navy he just barked "I was a drunkard!!!" That's it, mic drop, back to smoking his Camel no filters in 90 deg heat wearing a long sleeve Dickies work shirt and pants, steel toe boots, drinking hot coffee and eyeball mixing red gel coat to match the oxidized finish on some douche bags '85 candy apple metallic jet boat.

In short, Don was my hero.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If you ever want to see the face of guilt, shame , probably some anger ... just have your frenchies do normal like dog stuff ... like in this case needing to stay on a dog bed ..

We caught them trying to get a note out addressed to the UN frenchie puppers humanity council.... all it read was " we Rs prisonerzzz, send treats!!! "

Pffft so much drama in such small packages.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> When I asked Don the fiberglas guy what he did in the navy he just barked "I was a drunkard!!!" That's it, mic drop, back to smoking his Camel no filters in 90 deg heat wearing a long sleeve Dickies work shirt and pants, steel toe boots, drinking hot coffee and eyeball mixing red gel coat to match the oxidized finish on some douche bags '85 candy apple metallic jet boat.
> 
> In short, Don was my hero.


I wrote an entire novel back based on your comment about the paint job & a boat I once owned previously named " The Elegant One " something I truly didnt live up to ... either way he sounds like an amazing drunk bastard lol !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Not mine but it gives me ideas ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Yesterday Bruno started throwing up. He's been at it the last 24h, so we're back at the vets again.😕
He's having some blood drawn and his body x-rayed right now.

I've got a bad feeling about this.😟


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Yesterday Bruno started throwing up. He's been at it the last 24h, so we're back at the vets again.😕
> He's having some blood drawn and his body x-rayed right now.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling about this.😟


Oh brother! Fingers crossed for you and the buoy 🤞🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Hope this is ok to post (no diver) some of today's group waiting for the "bus" home.










With the exception of the GSD, the central black lab (red collar), the grey Hungarian ??? in the blue cool coat (I keep forgetting what breed she actually is) and the Jack Russel other side of the fence, they are all my charges.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

brown/white English Springer Spaniel? Gold/Tan w/ OD green collar (2nd pic) English Cocker? brown/white w/o collar (2nd pic) another ESS? 

Terrific pack no matter what breeds.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> Hope this is ok to post (no diver) some of today's group waiting for the "bus" home.
> 
> View attachment 16106503
> 
> ...


Hope it's OK?! More kenls, more!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

^Gurthang54 said:


> brown/white English Springer Spaniel? Gold/Tan w/ OD green collar (2nd pic) English Cocker? brown/white w/o collar (2nd pic) another ESS?
> 
> Terrific pack no matter what breeds.


2 English Springers, yes. (Bottom pic, he's 14-15 years old & well looked after) and the gold/tan green collar is a cocker yes. Part of the 30+ pack we had in today. All breeds all neutered.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hope it's OK?! More kenls, more!


What about a watch though? 

Bit of a crush










Chillin'


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Didn't get either in focus...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Yesterday Bruno started throwing up. He's been at it the last 24h, so we're back at the vets again.😕
> He's having some blood drawn and his body x-rayed right now.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling about this.😟


Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.supermarket run
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Yesterday Bruno started throwing up. He's been at it the last 24h, so we're back at the vets again.😕
> He's having some blood drawn and his body x-rayed right now.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling about this.😟


Hopefully he's just eaten something he shouldn't have. Let us know how the big guy's doing.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Hopefully he's just eaten something he shouldn't have. Let us know how the big guy's doing.


It's his liver. 
He's probably not going to make it.
He got pain relief and antibiotics yesterday and we're scheduled for ultrasound this afternoon to determine if it's treatable. 😢

He slept through the night and drank some water this morning. No vomits since yesterday and he doesn't show any signs of being in pain at the moment.💚


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> It's his liver.
> He's probably not going to make it.
> He got pain relief and antibiotics yesterday and we're scheduled for ultrasound this afternoon to determine if it's treatable. ?
> 
> He slept through the night and drank some water this morning. No vomits since yesterday and he doesn't show any signs of being in pain at the moment.?


Thoughts are with you mate. Life's hard. Endure ?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thoughts are with you mate. Life's hard. Endure ?


Just came back from the vet again. 
I had to carry him to the car, but when we got there, he walked out of the car on his own and wagged his tail.

But the antibiotics doesn't seem to have made any difference. He's even worse today, but seems happier. Makes it harder for me.
He doesn't eat and barely drinks.

We shared a yoghurt at least. That's the only thing he wants to eat, so we'll go with that.?
We're going to the mainland this afternoon to determine if it's treatable, but it doesn't look good at all.?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Just came back from the vet again.
> I had to carry him to the car, but when we got there, he walked out of the car on his own and wagged his tail.
> 
> But the antibiotics doesn't seem to have made any difference. He's even worse today, but seems happier. Makes it harder for me.
> ...


💔 Plan for the worst, hope for the best mate.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

is this a mod item?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Just came back from the vet again.
> I had to carry him to the car, but when we got there, he walked out of the car on his own and wagged his tail.
> 
> But the antibiotics doesn't seem to have made any difference. He's even worse today, but seems happier. Makes it harder for me.
> ...


One step at a time mate,
I hope you can stay upbeat for the big fella.
He will read your heart and your head.
Thoughts with you both
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

seikomatic said:


> is this a mod item?


It sure is-based on the SKX007, Crystaltimes black case with no crown guards, sumo hands, strapcode hexad for SKX07, nh36, flattish sapphire,, etc..























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Settling in.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

BoBo, 

So sorry to learn about Bruno, heartbreaking. I can't add anything beyond what members have already posted other than to give him all the love possible (which you are already). 

Bless you and Bruno.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@[BOBO] I can only join to other guys and say that I'm so sad to hear about Bruno. My heart is with Bruno and you, and whole our pack is too.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Thanks guys.💚
Some good news at last. It's not liver cancer. But they couldn't quite determine what's wrong with him. Other than the blood work being off the scale.

No fluids in the stomach and no obvious signs of tumors. The liver is a bit too dense, but not swollen.

Compared to this morning, he's doing much better. He is not in any pain and he doesn't seem to be afraid. That's what's most important to me.

He got a new shot of antibiotics and we'll make another trip to the vets tomorrow to get an update.

I'll get to keep my best friend for a while at least.🙏💚🎈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks guys.💚
> Some good news at last. It's not liver cancer. But they couldn't quite determine what's wrong with him. Other than the blood work being off the scale.
> 
> No fluids in the stomach and no obvious signs of tumors. The liver is a bit too dense, but not swollen.
> ...


Great news you guys. Onwards & upwards for Team Bruno 👍🏻💪🏻🥳


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Great news you guys. Onwards & upwards for Team Bruno 👍🏻💪🏻🥳


Thanks brother.
We're far from out of the woods yet, but I'm happy to get to spend another day with my little buddy knowing he's not in pain. Even if he's the worlds most tired dog right now.

I'm not ready to let him go just yet. I'm prepared to if I must, but I'm not ready. So this was the best news we could've hoped for.🙏

Live to fight another day.🦄


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

20ATM


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks brother.
> We're far from out of the woods yet, but I'm happy to get to spend another day with my little buddy knowing he's not in pain. Even if he's the worlds most tired dog right now.
> 
> I'm not ready to let him go just yet. I'm prepared to if I must, but I'm not ready. So this was the best news we could've hoped for.?
> ...


If it helps, the day care dogs, including these little guys, are all rooting for Bruno and you.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

kenls said:


> If it helps, the day care dogs, including these little guys, are all rooting for Bruno and you.
> 
> View attachment 16108801
> 
> ...


😍
The little guy made me smile, so it helped me at least.💚
Thank you so much.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> 😍
> The little guy made me smile, so it helped me at least.💚
> Thank you so much.


Rosco and Annie (in the Puchi harness). Annie is our latest and youngest pup at day care. She was a little out her depth this morning, but soon came round and played with the other youngsters.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Me and Louis hoping things turn out well for you


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks brother.
> We're far from out of the woods yet, but I'm happy to get to spend another day with my little buddy knowing he's not in pain. Even if he's the worlds most tired dog right now.
> 
> I'm not ready to let him go just yet. I'm prepared to if I must, but I'm not ready. So this was the best news we could've hoped for.🙏
> ...


Any reprieve is a good reprieve. Hope they find the problem soon and can get him back on course. Hang in there, Bruno, you big blue walrus.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ran into this which made me smile then I went back to see if I had something similar...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ran into this which made me smile then I went back to see if I had something similar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that one - "What you talkin' about Willis!"

Edit #1 - hope you guys are all doing OK

Edit #2 - the Teskey Bros (SWMBO christened them the Peskey Bos) are amazing - thanks for the steer ??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I remember that one - "What you talkin' about Willis!"
> 
> Edit #1 - hope you guys are all doing OK
> 
> Edit #2 - the Teskey Bros (SWMBO christened them the Peskey Bos) are amazing - thanks for the steer ??


Yes plus 1 for me too Tats, I downloaded them and sent to a couple of my sons and they knew them and enjoyed them as well they said.
Your Otis quote was spot on to me..
See us bloody Aussies are good for some things!!
??
The Belgian looks like she'll run 100 klicks and not blow out a candle at the finish line??


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Some more good news.🎈
Bruno had some chicken and went outside for a while.
I think the antibiotics are working.

Still a really sick little guy, but much better than yesterday.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Some more good news.🎈
> Bruno had some chicken and went outside for a while.
> I think the antibiotics are working.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

[BOBO] said:


> Some more good news.?
> Bruno had some chicken and went outside for a while.
> I think the antibiotics are working.
> 
> ...


That's better news. Fingers crossed the improvement continues apace.

One of my dogs posed for you and sends her best. This is Holly and I've included a watch this time.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Møffe the Frenchie striking a pose. 































































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sasha and Molly send their best well wishes to Bo. They want him in their clique, (which right now is just the two of them).


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The “Willis” is quite possibly the finest piece of candid dog photography to grace the inter-webs. 
Bravo Sir Tats!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Sasha and Molly send their best well wishes to Bo. They want him in their clique, (which right now is just the two of them).
> 
> View attachment 16111445
> 
> ...


Such beautiful pups Mr. Duc!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes plus 1 for me too Tats, I downloaded them and sent to a couple of my sons and they knew them and enjoyed them as well they said.
> Your Otis quote was spot on to me..
> See us bloody Aussies are good for some things!!
> 
> The Belgian looks like she'll run 100 klicks and not blow out a candle at the finish line


I'd say let's all join up & celebrate over a good international BBQ but it seems until yall are completely locked up in your closests ideally with no view of your amazing sunsets that your governments wont be pleased LOL

Holy smokes bro !!!!

Okay ... if you like country old style music written and sang by a man who is clearly a poet , a super flawed man who most likely shouldn't actually still be alive due to his poor personal choices. Then Benjamin Tod / Lost Dog street band.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If you want personal space inside of a bed then DONT get frenchies ...

They live by a very sacred ancient code " your space is our space, our space is our space".





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The "Willis" is quite possibly the finest piece of candid dog photography to grace the inter-webs.
> Bravo Sir Tats!


Candid canid photography no less ?

Edit - 'The Willis' looks perfect for being turned into a meme, for the _odd_ occasion when someone posts a picture of a watch in perfect focus with the blurry image of a four-legs somewhere behind.

Just sayin' ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

(P)op's normal.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Chicken and carrots on the porch.








Du-du-du looking out my backdoor.

We're far from out of the woods yet. But getting better little by little.

Just spoke to the vet and they didn't think it was necessary for us to visit today. All we can do is wait and see. And hope for the best.

Thank you all so much for your support!💚🙏


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The "Willis" is quite possibly the finest piece of candid dog photography to grace the inter-webs.
> Bravo Sir Tats!




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Candid canid photography no less
> 
> Edit - 'The Willis' looks perfect for being turned into a meme, for the _odd_ occasion when someone posts a picture of a watch in perfect focus with the blurry image of a four-legs somewhere behind.
> 
> Just sayin'


Build it ! I will gladly use it as a meme on here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> (P)op's normal.
> View attachment 16112252
> View attachment 16112253


Your dog's other clan members ....






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Your dog's other clan members ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear&#8230;


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mk1. 








Constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mk1.
> View attachment 16112506
> 
> Constructive criticism welcome.


Whatchoo talkin about Willis!!! Meme master piece....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mk2.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16112634
> View attachment 16112635


Goofy beast relaxes just like Molly; complete with tongue poking out of her mouth.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doesn't every girl need a big bucket of toys?

These have been accumulated over almost 6yrs, as Kilo has never been a toy destroyer - she likes to shake them and throw them around&#8230;.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Since I don't have a space watch this is about as far away from a diver as I can get.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Doesn't every girl need a big bucket of toys?
> 
> These have been accumulated over almost 6yrs, as Kilo has never been a toy destroyer - she likes to shake them and throw them around&#8230;.
> View attachment 16112874
> View attachment 16112876


Wow .... I just want to sit here and truly imagine what this must be like ....

So like you buy toys for the fun of it & not to replace them hmmmmm ( mind + blown )

So you arent always pretending to be DNA collection agent , cleaning up such small pieces that you only later once science catches up can later declare with certainty which toy has been disposed of ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Love brekky time with my mates..shiny bowls when Sal's is around..
Stay well all animal crazies 
Dave



















































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Love brekky time with my mates..shiny bowls when Sal's is around..
> Stay well all animal crazies
> Dave
> 
> ...


Great pic series Dave. Your crew knows how to enjoy a meal - mission accomplished!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Great pic series Dave. Your crew knows how to enjoy a meal - mission accomplished!


G'day Wink,
Thanks mate..I have no skills worthy in the home kitchen, but can kick a goal with my 4 legged mates!!
Has your daughter changed hair colour yet? 
I'm getting a bit worried for the poor old wag as her colour matcher🙂🙂
That pic you posted on the 3 crashed out was gold!!
I showed my wife and asked her, does that remind you of our kids hon??
A great trip down memory lane.
All the best mate


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

All are sleeping... time for me too.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Wink,
> Thanks mate..I have no skills worthy in the home kitchen, but can kick a goal with my 4 legged mates!!
> Has your daughter changed hair colour yet?
> I'm getting a bit worried for the poor old wag as her colour matcher🙂🙂
> ...


Thanks Dave. That pic was of my younger one Grace (12 yrs). Hannah is 14 yrs and still has some pink but it's growing out. I foresee another $300 hair coloring session coming soon....good grief!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

I caught Azloe posting this on his _*Living With Cats *_dog forum:

"Bro Pack, I need some advice. So the other night was movie night, and I'm hogging the couch in grand style, when the unruly cat comes up and sits on my front paws! The cat is sketchy, he swipes at me all the time, like even when I'm not sniffing his butt or anything. What do you guys do in this situation?"


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Only one really loves the water. The JRT just puts up with it.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

karwath said:


> Only one really loves the water. The JRT just puts up with it.
> View attachment 16115374
> View attachment 16115375
> View attachment 16115376
> View attachment 16115377


Water is so clear. Is that a huge lake or an ocean bay?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wow .... I just want to sit here and truly imagine what this must be like ....
> 
> So like you buy toys for the fun of it & not to replace them hmmmmm ( mind + blown )
> 
> ...


Couple of times she has almost taken out my tv, winging one of her squeaky pigs across the room&#8230;&#8230;but, not, not a shredder&#8230;&#8230;.it's how she kills prey, chomps down on the neck, shakes it, then flings it with a broken neck&#8230;..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Diesels said:


> Water is so clear. Is that a huge lake or an ocean bay?


 It's Lake Superior.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Couple of times she has almost taken out my tv, winging one of her squeaky pigs across the room&#8230;&#8230;but, not, not a shredder&#8230;&#8230;.it's how she kills prey, chomps down on the neck, shakes it, then flings it with a broken neck&#8230;..


I remember my Akita girl and that's exactly how she killed " things " ... only to un bury them weeks later to give to me as I slept on my pillow lol ... they are predators for sures so I guess you got lucky lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16115238
> View attachment 16115239
> View attachment 16115240
> View attachment 16115241


I like big butts and I can not lie ... imagine the rest of the song ....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Daughter's dog is over for a visit. Beau was a street dog from a Spanish rescue refuge. Despite being re-homed with my daughter 3+ years ago, she's still a little timid. We have no idea how old she is, and we never ask a lady her age anyway.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Better and better day by day.🎈🐳


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After only 20 minutes they gave up  Too hot probably (30°C)








































































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno-bombing while I have the chance.🙏💚
Note the wet background.😊





























He wanted to go to the beach! 😊
So for the first time in almost a week, Bruno took me for a walk longer than 50m from the front door.👍🏼🎈

His eyes, that were yellow on Wednesday are back to being white, so without being a vet, I draw the conclusion that his liver has regained at least some of its functionality. Close call to say the least.

Hopefully, when we're not longer fighting to survive the day, we can figure out what's actually wrong with my little buddy and see if it can be treated.
At least it seems to be under control for the moment.

Today was a good day.🦄🐳


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So glad to see Bruno up and getting about. I'm wondering if he had pancreatitis? My springer, Colby, had a very serious pancreatic attack, took him a while to recover. He had similar symptoms to Bruno, no energy, no appattite, seemed distressed, not sleeping or resting. Took an overnight stay w/ vet and meds and IV to get him back on his feet. Here's to a fully recovery Bruno.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag Heuer Formula 1 for the Italian GP followed by a 4.5 mile walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

^Gurthang54 said:


> So glad to see Bruno up and getting about. I'm wondering if he had pancreatitis? My springer, Colby, had a very serious pancreatic attack, took him a while to recover. He had similar symptoms to Bruno, no energy, no appattite, seemed distressed, not sleeping or resting. Took an overnight stay w/ vet and meds and IV to get him back on his feet. Here's to a fully recovery Bruno.


That's what we're hoping for. Since the antibiotics worked, the there's a good chance for that being the cause of the blood results being so bad.

But it doesn't explain all of the liver problems, I'm afraid.
There was some kind of discoloration of the liver that could be seen on the ultrasound and the vet couldn't determine if it was because if the infection that he had or if it is cirrhosis of the liver or something else.

So once the infection is gone, they can do a biopsy and hopefully see if it's something that can be treated.
He's probably safe for now, but I get the feeling we have some pretty steep hills ahead of us.

But as long as we get to climb them together and I don't have to carry him, we'll manage anything that's thrown at us.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

They can see discoloration on an ultrasound?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> They can see discoloration on an ultrasound?


Wrong word. It's supposed to be pretty uniformed, but there was a darker spot which indicates fluid of some kind. So a better wording would've been a dark spot could be seen on the ultrasound.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> So glad to see Bruno up and getting about. I'm wondering if he had pancreatitis? My springer, Colby, had a very serious pancreatic attack, took him a while to recover. He had similar symptoms to Bruno, no energy, no appattite, seemed distressed, not sleeping or resting. Took an overnight stay w/ vet and meds and IV to get him back on his feet. Here's to a fully recovery Bruno.


Fair point, common in dogs, but not sure about affecting liver although DR Google said this: '*Fatty liver changes* are seen in patients with acute pancreatitis, but its clinical significance has not been well-studied'. My little guy Crosby, had mild pancreatitis. Drinking a lot, vomiting bile and eating grass. Vet said mild so could probably 'fix' with diet change. NO FAT OR LOW FAT if possible, low fat LD dog food, low fat teeth cleaning biscuits, low fat treats, No banana bread (this is just cruel) etc etc. It's been six weeks since the first diagnosis, tests are now again with pathology.

Not saying that's what Bruno has, let the Vet figure that out, but probably worth mentioning (I'd be very surprised if they hadn't done a pancreatitis screen).










Giving the 'nads a bit of sun.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

My wife was moving some pictures around and saw Enzo taking a snooze.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16116083


Brilliant first organic use of a very powerfully moving meme , gold standard mate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kenls said:


> Daughter's dog is over for a visit. Beau was a street dog from a Spanish rescue refuge. Despite being re-homed with my daughter 3+ years ago, she's still a little timid. We have no idea how old she is, and we never ask a lady her age anyway.
> 
> View attachment 16116387


Bring out the fun and play while increasing big human contact praise ... she will look at you like" dont you know I'm a gentle flower"  but soon you will see a more confident puppers. If that doesn't work then Pork Pork Pork .. apparently the Spanish believe almost solely in their protien lol ... ohhh la laaa. Beautiful pup.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> Bring out the fun and play while increasing big human contact praise ... she will look at you like" dont you know I'm a gentle flower"  but soon you will see a more confident puppers. If that doesn't work then Pork Pork Pork .. apparently the Spanish believe almost solely in their protien lol ... ohhh la laaa. Beautiful pup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Beau never has been one for play. Balls, rope toys, soft toys with & without squeaks, Frisbees etc. have never piqued her interest. She is, however, a lot more confident since being rescued, just a little nervous. So much so that her heart stopped when she was at the vet's for a check-up prior to her transportation to the UK and had to be revived. Consequently vet trips are a nightmare. She just seems to enjoy the "easy" life now. AND treats of course. 

We think she may be a lot older than we thought/were informed. They "thought" she may be about 8 years old when rescued. No history other than her being a street dog, so all guess work really.

(photo added)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey... I'm trying to sleep here.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kenls said:


> Beau never has been one for play. Balls, rope toys, soft toys with & without squeaks, Frisbees etc. have never piqued her interest. She is, however, a lot more confident since being rescued, just a little nervous. So much so that her heart stopped when she was at the vet's for a check-up prior to her transportation to the UK and had to be revived. Consequently vet trips are a nightmare. She just seems to enjoy the "easy" life now. AND treats of course.
> 
> We think she may be a lot older than we thought/were informed. They "thought" she may be about 8 years old when rescued. No history other than her being a street dog, so all guess work really.
> 
> ...


She's a great looking pup. She don't need no steeeeeekin toys. Hugs is all she needs.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly, repelling marauding boarders!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

In the midst of a backyard Reno, with our old rotten deck pulled out and the forms and rebar ready for the new stamped concrete to be poured today&#8230;&#8230;.

&#8230;&#8230;except Kilo has decided she likes the gravel fill better!










&#8230;&#8230;.
And a diver!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16118670
> View attachment 16118672
> View attachment 16118673
> View attachment 16118675


Dogs 1
Fish. 0


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Relatives?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16118670
> View attachment 16118672
> View attachment 16118673
> View attachment 16118675


Last pic, Snagglefish?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

duc said:


> Relatives?
> 
> View attachment 16118761
> 
> ...


Is that a heater in his mouth?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kenls said:


> Beau never has been one for play. Balls, rope toys, soft toys with & without squeaks, Frisbees etc. have never piqued her interest. She is, however, a lot more confident since being rescued, just a little nervous. So much so that her heart stopped when she was at the vet's for a check-up prior to her transportation to the UK and had to be revived. Consequently vet trips are a nightmare. She just seems to enjoy the "easy" life now. AND treats of course.
> 
> We think she may be a lot older than we thought/were informed. They "thought" she may be about 8 years old when rescued. No history other than her being a street dog, so all guess work really.
> 
> ...


Wow ! That is indeed next level on the heart stopping part. Hopefully your vet gives pre visit valium or ginger snap cookies generally work for the average pup , helps calm the gut just like us humans. Either way congrats to her for scoring big time on the new loving forever home.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

duc said:


> Molly, repelling marauding boarders!
> 
> View attachment 16118514


Wise eyes on that pup ... pffft hippie free loaders lol hehehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> In the midst of a backyard Reno, with our old rotten deck pulled out and the forms and rebar ready for the new stamped concrete to be poured today&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;except Kilo has decided she likes the gravel fill better!
> 
> ...


Did you both get your hands/paws imprinted while drying heheheh

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... 4 down 4 to go pffft!!!!












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

cant help to reveal their true color


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... 4 down 4 to go pffft!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need that doormat 👍🏻


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Is that a heater in his mouth?


Not sure if a heater is a smoke, so Floyd has a fish and Kane has a smoke.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> I need that doormat


If we pick each other for secret santa then noted 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> View attachment 16120742
> 
> 
> View attachment 16120745
> ...


Your photography is getting better & better !!!










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Your photography is getting better & better !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those deer inside your fenced in yard?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Shih-tzu's are from somewhere near Tibet, this Caribbean 1000 is from the UK, and a I am a humble addict to dressy dive watches.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Are those deer inside your fenced in yard?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao yes we have a boatload of them all around us , the endless fence project continues sadly so for a while they will be able to come on in. Once sealed off they know our back acreage is wild and free so they visit us there on the daily as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Deer in back yard; admire nature's beauty 

Herd of deer in your backyard, eating every plant in your carefully cultivated garden, then finishing w/ all your prize rose bushes, admiring nature's bounty (venison)


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

We take Health & Safety seriously at day care, can't let dog hair get in the eyes. ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One shouldn't have favourites, but Pearl is something special ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji's new friend Violet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Off to the Vets this morning for annual inoculations & health check. 








Playtime this afternoon.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16121397
> View attachment 16121398
> View attachment 16121399


Nice Waterbury, I have similar, different colour-way. Your dogs have bags of character 🤗


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> One shouldn't have favourites, but Pearl is something special


Oh she's special alright hehehehe






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno on Google street view.
> View attachment 16094629
> 
> 
> 😬😬😬


When my dog did that, I'd call him a throw rug with organs.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oh she's special alright hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What hump?


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

KOB. said:


> My little guy Crosby, had mild pancreatitis. Drinking a lot, vomiting bile and eating grass. Vet said mild so could probably 'fix' with diet change. NO FAT OR LOW FAT if possible, low fat LD dog food, low fat teeth cleaning biscuits, low fat treats, No banana bread (this is just cruel) etc etc. It's been six weeks since the first diagnosis, tests are now again with pathology.


Pathology back, good news, well within normal pancreatic markers (high is 200, Crosby was 75). So fat free, no treats obviously works. To everyone, thanks for all the likes and support, very heartening.

Now the little guy is in having his gums cut away from his teeth (whatever that's called). Common problem with boxers. I told the vet I wanted naming rights on one of their consulting rooms.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KOB. said:


> Now the little guy is in having his gums cut away from his teeth (whatever that's called). Common problem with boxers. I told the vet I wanted naming rights on one of their consulting rooms.


That sounds painful as hell.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oh she's special alright hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great fillum 👍🏻


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> What hump?


Lmaoooo

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Pathology back, good news, well within normal pancreatic markers (high is 200, Crosby was 75). So fat free, no treats obviously works. To everyone, thanks for all the likes and support, very heartening.
> 
> Now the little guy is in having his gums cut away from his teeth (whatever that's called). Common problem with boxers. I told the vet I wanted naming rights on one of their consulting rooms.


Love that comment! As I know that you could care less re fees..you are a bloody great mate..top stuff!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My mate Max, has been left to bolster Sal's defence's as more and more useless staff bite the dust..could not work in a iron lung. SOFT!!
ANY WAY one tried his luck today and fortunately Max knows who I love.
Thief negative zero.
Max 6 out of 7 in 10 seconds according to Viv..
Now he " owns " my girl completely..
Love all our dogs and pet's,.love the good hearted cameradie..love to see their days with who they love unreservedly !
Take care friends Dave. 























Viv, puts the headphones on type's..terrible reports medically but is never alone and I really like the jobs our mates do..
All the best
Dave


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Daily double post.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

They are more just characters.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

urbino said:


> That sounds painful as hell.


Thanks for the thought. They all have it done (eventually). If not the tooth gets overgrown with gum and rots under it. Looks bad, but the kids are eating biscuits and normal food same day. Apart from a bit woozy from the anaesthetic, Crosby was as happy as Larry (although I have no idea how happy Larry really was). Today he's been eating and running around as if nothing happened. Gums apparently heal very quickly and man's best friend is pretty resilient.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> My mate Max, has been left to bolster Sal's defence's as more and more useless staff bite the dust..could not work in a iron lung. SOFT!!
> ANY WAY one tried his luck today and fortunately Max knows who I love.
> Thief negative zero.
> Max 6 out of 7 in 10 seconds according to Viv..
> ...


Dave, sometimes I know what some of the words in your posts mean.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Dave, sometimes I know what some of the words in your posts mean.


Ditto.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Dave, sometimes I know what some of the words in your posts mean.


Thanks Urb!!
I knew you would learn some " Aussie " ...bloody bewdy mate👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto.
> View attachment 16125560


Give it time Snag.. give it time mate and it will be a bloody bonza 🤔🤔


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16126086


Love your pups mate, but you'll get a " Snag" soon!!
Get some more of your mate please
All the best in jest
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Classic70 said:


> View attachment 16126627


" Snag" flag heading your way mate..give us more of your beautiful best mate..
Thats all we care for here..blurry watches make for great pup pics!!
All the best in jest mate
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Classic70 said:


> View attachment 16126627


Can we get a better pic of your doggo? Watch is not as important.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Fresh from surgery and doing well so far! He is a 5 year old Dane that had a rare vascular issue in his paw. Love this guy!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Classic70 said:


> Fresh from surgery and doing well so far! He is a 5 year old Dane that had a rare vascular issue in his paw. Love this guy!
> View attachment 16126703


Glad to hear he's doing good! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Classic70 said:


> View attachment 16126711


I wager when he heals, he could put his front legs on your shoulders for a greet

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... if when you open your front door you dont have these in it saying hi back ... are you even trying?























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ooops forgot doggos.... annika wondering why we cant have nice things.. mack reminds her that its cause he eats everything including anything bolted to the ground .. oh yeah that's why annika replies ....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ooops forgot doggos.... annika wondering why we cant have nice things.. mack reminds her that its cause he eats everything including anything bolted to the ground .. oh yeah that's why annika replies ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool little " crib" for Anneke Tats..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16126964
> View attachment 16126966
> View attachment 16126967
> View attachment 16126969


Brilliant 👏 👏


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a cool little " crib" for Anneke Tats..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


The realm in which only men wander about ... well and annika and pearl but they are basically honorary sworn in members of dude club lol ahhhhh

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16126964
> View attachment 16126966
> View attachment 16126967
> View attachment 16126969


I would get so little done just watching these cute little bastards playing, breathing , just being... have to be some of the most gorgeous of all the dogs on our deep bench of adorable dogs here.

The only dog I know of that under the akc exercise regime it states or stated " only if you wish to " .... that's solid right there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I came across some pics of Angus which since time has started to do its healing I figured I'd show yall what he looked like in better days. I swear he is still in the home by way of energy or whatever you wish to call it but I'm 1000% A-okay with that. These vary from 1 year old to the day (( the first picture on the hotel bed )) to around 4 years old...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I came across some pics of Angus which since time has started to do its healing I figured I'd show yall what he looked like in better days. I swear he is still in the home by way of energy or whatever you wish to call it but I'm 1000% A-okay with that. These vary from 1 year old to the day (( the first picture on the hotel bed )) to around 4 years old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great memories shared Tats.
Thank you, he looked like the business end of a large loving mate


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Old girl


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thegamettt said:


> Old girl
> View attachment 16127045


She has her eye on you mate
Great post, her name?
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I came across some pics of Angus which since time has started to do its healing I figured I'd show yall what he looked like in better days. I swear he is still in the home by way of energy or whatever you wish to call it but I'm 1000% A-okay with that. These vary from 1 year old to the day (( the first picture on the hotel bed )) to around 4 years old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re quote...I started looking through all my dogs I've worked with.
I just spent an hour with Max on my foot with his double knuckle grip and he slept but if I moved his eyes open.
I'm one of our older dog lovers I believe. 
A question to all of this forum's phenomenal members. 
Do you take another pup on if your going to die before them?
No details but a serious question none the less.
I would appreciate independent views on that responsibility to the dogs that love us and we love back.
It's hard to hand them over if your not there.
If you get my meaning. 
Tk you
Dave.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Stolen from Tats "Too much catnip last night, my whiskers hurt. meoOOWW....."


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Re quote...I started looking through all my dogs I've worked with.
> I just spent an hour with Max on my foot with his double knuckle grip and he slept but if I moved his eyes open.
> I'm one of our older dog lovers I believe.
> A question to all of this forum's phenomenal members.
> ...


Very interesting question Mr. Dave. Flipping that pancake over for a minute, what if a new pup helps you to live longer?
In my case I'm going to talk with my wife and daughters, and If my fearless pup should outlive me, I would want to know that they will care for him/her. If I have no immediate family or close friends that would gladly take over, then I'm probably not going through with it.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Thegamettt said:


> Old girl
> View attachment 16127045


Old dogs are the best, she's a cutie!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Great memories shared Tats.
> Thank you, he looked like the business end of a large loving mate


Yeah he was all cuddling & shiiiiat until he wasn't 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

One of our three rescues, our princess who ignores the rule of "no dogs in the master closet" and gets away with it because of the cuteness.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Re quote...I started looking through all my dogs I've worked with.
> I just spent an hour with Max on my foot with his double knuckle grip and he slept but if I moved his eyes open.
> I'm one of our older dog lovers I believe.
> A question to all of this forum's phenomenal members.
> ...


That's a great question usually we think of terms of getting a pupper when the old man is starting to fade a bit but we want the influence of the elders to be imprinted on a young whipper snapper.

To your actual question albeit slightly varied. When I discovered I was in serious health problems I went ahead and got my bride her dream frenchie ie Gunter Von buttstink. It was important to me to know she would be in great company & to know I had picked him out and all that entails. My thinking being I may not be there but she would always know I wanted her to be loved endlessly by the cute little turd. In fact the day he arrived I was getting a certain particularly harsh every 2 week treatment & he arrived and marched across the room full of myself and others all getting nuked from within & to say that little puppy was a breath of fresh air & a form of laughs and snuggles and smiles from ear to ear is an understatement... he played the nurses like a fiddle as well so that never hurts.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16125704


Holy crap, what's next levitating beds and puking basket balls? JK, kind of a creepy iteration though. Must have just woken up. I look much the same after a night out with the boys.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... if when you open your front door you dont have these in it saying hi back ... are you even trying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that little feline fella, what a handsome youth. Give him a head bump(my daughters term) for us.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> That's a great question usually we think of terms of getting a pupper when the old man is starting to fade a bit but we want the influence of the elders to be imprinted on a young whipper snapper.
> 
> To your actual question albeit slightly varied. When I discovered I was in serious health problems I went ahead and got my bride her dream frenchie ie Gunter Von buttstink. It was important to me to know she would be in great company & to know I had picked him out and all that entails. My thinking being I may not be there but she would always know I wanted her to be loved endlessly by the cute little turd. In fact the day he arrived I was getting a certain particularly harsh every 2 week treatment & he arrived and marched across the room full of myself and others all getting nuked from within & to say that little puppy was a breath of fresh air & a form of laughs and snuggles and smiles from ear to ear is an understatement... he played the nurses like a fiddle as well so that never hurts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


See Tats,
That makes complete sense to me.
1..you have a amazing girl like me 
2 . We understand the conveyor belt.
3
.we love our life with our crew. 
Your a top fella mate 
And I've met a fair few so am s great judge.( jury's not so much?)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

biglove said:


> One of our three rescues, our princess who ignores the rule of "no dogs in the master closet" and gets away with it because of the cuteness.
> View attachment 16127192
> View attachment 16127189


He's a grand lad mate


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Her name is charlotte, we call her charlie or char char, but our 2 year old insists on calling her brown brown lol.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Classic70 said:


> View attachment 16126627


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Very interesting question Mr. Dave. Flipping that pancake over for a minute, what if a new pup helps you to live longer?
> In my case I'm going to talk with my wife and daughters, and If my fearless pup should outlive me, I would want to know that they will care for him/her. If I have no immediate family or close friends that would gladly take over, then I'm probably not going through with it.


Couldn't put it better so I won't try. This.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> That's a great question usually we think of terms of getting a pupper when the old man is starting to fade a bit but we want the influence of the elders to be imprinted on a young whipper snapper.
> 
> To your actual question albeit slightly varied. When I discovered I was in serious health problems I went ahead and got my bride her dream frenchie ie Gunter Von buttstink. It was important to me to know she would be in great company & to know I had picked him out and all that entails. My thinking being I may not be there but she would always know I wanted her to be loved endlessly by the cute little turd. In fact the day he arrived I was getting a certain particularly harsh every 2 week treatment & he arrived and marched across the room full of myself and others all getting nuked from within & to say that little puppy was a breath of fresh air & a form of laughs and snuggles and smiles from ear to ear is an understatement... he played the nurses like a fiddle as well so that never hurts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wunnerful message Tats.
Gunter von Buttstink - luvvit!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Look at that little feline fella, what a handsome youth. Give him a head bump(my daughters term) for us.


Let them know that is the one and only Boris the Bastard ((( dont tell them the last part of his name ))) he goes out and takes down fur lined beasts like no other mouser I have ever seen & oddly lays them fully displayed at our front door way ... he is a machine & I always feel like for every hour he is in the home all the little & medium sized animals should thank their lucky stars. Gargamel would've been a better name had we known.
























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Thegamettt said:


> Her name is charlotte, we call her charlie or char char, but our 2 year old insists on calling her brown brown lol.
> View attachment 16127283


Love this picture!!! He doesn't or wont know it for a good while but his brown brown is truly priceless!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Holy crap, what's next levitating beds and puking basket balls? JK, kind of a creepy iteration though. Must have just woken up. I look much the same after a night out with the boys.


If you're talking about her eyes, yes she has cataracts so they are cloudy and spooky looking. Haha
She doesn't have issues chasing her mini tennis balls or getting around yet.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16127548
> View attachment 16127549


Good to see you both 😃


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Good to see you both 😃


Thanks!
Bruno is doing a lot better which automatically makes me feel better too.🎈👍🏼


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> That's a great question usually we think of terms of getting a pupper when the old man is starting to fade a bit but we want the influence of the elders to be imprinted on a young whipper snapper.
> 
> To your actual question albeit slightly varied. When I discovered I was in serious health problems I went ahead and got my bride her dream frenchie ie Gunter Von buttstink. It was important to me to know she would be in great company & to know I had picked him out and all that entails. My thinking being I may not be there but she would always know I wanted her to be loved endlessly by the cute little turd. In fact the day he arrived I was getting a certain particularly harsh every 2 week treatment & he arrived and marched across the room full of myself and others all getting nuked from within & to say that little puppy was a breath of fresh air & a form of laughs and snuggles and smiles from ear to ear is an understatement... he played the nurses like a fiddle as well so that never hurts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Pic 1 says it all Tats. Yours is a wise, deeply caring perspective Sir. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Re quote...I started looking through all my dogs I've worked with.
> I just spent an hour with Max on my foot with his double knuckle grip and he slept but if I moved his eyes open.
> I'm one of our older dog lovers I believe.
> A question to all of this forum's phenomenal members.
> ...


We always had a Collie when I was growing up. After college, for about 11 years we (wife and 2 kids) were without a dog. As part of the enticement to get my kids accepting that we were moving back to the mainland from Hawaii (son was born there and my daughter basically raised there), we promised to get a dog. Since then (about 24 years now) we have never been without a dog. Initially, one was all we considered. When we replaced our departed Sheema (Husky) with Dundee, we quickly realized it was unacceptable to ever leave him alone, so we brought him a little sister (Shasha). When he left us, Shasha was visibly devastated and it took the better part of a year to see her back to her normal ways. Along the way, we brought her a little sister (Molly), who really thinks she's the boss.

Watching the turmoil in a dog when their closest mate passes is wrenching. Still, the complete joy they bring while we are all together outshines the negative to me. I just can't imagine not having dogs in my life. My routine upon returning from work is the highlight of my day. I change out of my work clothes and ask "Who wants a belly rub?" Both dogs race for the bedroom and hop on the bed for their belly rubs. They will stay there as long as I continue to scratch their bellies. That's just one of the thousands of entertaining and irreplaceable joys they bring.

I'll always have dogs. I think the key is to always have at least two. To answer part of the question (is it selfish); maybe, but I think the dogs would forgive an owner that loves them as much as I do.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> We always had a Collie when I was growing up. After college, for about 11 years we (wife and 2 kids) were without a dog. As part of the enticement to get my kids accepting that we were moving back to the mainland from Hawaii (son was born there and my daughter basically raised there), we promised to get a dog. Since then (about 24 years now) we have never been without a dog. Initially, one was all we considered. When we replaced our departed Sheema (Husky) with Dundee, we quickly realized it was unacceptable to ever leave him alone, so we brought him a little sister (Shasha). When he left us, Shasha was visibly devastated and it took the better part of a year to see her back to her normal ways. Along the way, we brought her a little sister (Molly), who really thinks she's the boss.
> 
> Watching the turmoil in a dog when their closest mate passes is wrenching. Still, the complete joy they bring while we are all together outshines the negative to me. I just can't imagine not having dogs in my life. My routine upon returning from work is the highlight of my day. I change out of my work clothes and ask "Who wants a belly rub?" Both dogs race for the bedroom and hop on the bed for their belly rubs. They will stay there as long as I continue to scratch their bellies. That's just one of the thousands of entertaining and irreplaceable joys they bring.
> 
> I'll always have dogs. I think the key is to always have at least two. To answer part of the question (is it selfish); maybe, but I think the dogs would forgive an owner that loves them as much as I do.


Bingo Mr, duc, we follow the same mantra - two dogs (at the least) is the way to go. It's also nice having a young one to pep up the older one, and the old dog teaches the young one a trick or two. 
Symbiotic and in perfect alignment with the laws of the universe.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Little morning rasslin.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Having Bruno take the lead again feels really good. I'm hopeful he'll take me on even longer walks going forward.

This one took about 50 minutes. A big step up from the 50 meters a week ago.🎈





























Even got some motion blur in one of the shots.😬
The brown lightning doesn't strike often, but when it does you better be ready with the camera if you don't want to miss it.😂


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discount on doggies?  

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it now I want to slap a big fat bubble sapphire on a watch arghhhhh!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesels said:


> If you're talking about her eyes, yes she has cataracts so they are cloudy and spooky looking. Haha
> She doesn't have issues chasing her mini tennis balls or getting around yet.


Man I'm sorry for poking fun about something that isn't funny. I also don't get notifications when I'm quoted,hence my slow response. I'll get this sorted in a bit .


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Man I'm sorry for poking fun about something that isn't funny. I also don't get notifications when I'm quoted,hence my slow response. I'll get this sorted in a bit .


It's all good. Roxy can still see well enough to chase balls and run around outside. It's not as bad as what other dogs here are going through.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> It's all good. Roxy can still see well enough to chase balls and run around outside. It's not as bad as what other dogs here are going through.


Good call mate, plus if I might add Spunwell ( Jason) is one of us in every respect and does not need me butting in.
You read his gaff perfectly mate!!
Top stuff
Send him a bill for 3 pics of Dexter mate!!
All the best
Dave


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your supermarket sells dogs, wow, I never knew. (no don't go there).


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Having Bruno take the lead again feels really good. I'm hopeful he'll take me on even longer walks going forward.
> 
> This one took about 50 minutes. A big step up from the 50 meters a week ago.🎈
> View attachment 16128626
> ...


Bruno's back, great to see. Like eating an elephant, one mouthful at a time....


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm so sad ... I had to call my wife to come with a car to pick up Ozzy. Poor boy couldn't walk home. After only half an hour of walk, he just lay down and could not go any further. Tumors are eating him. He's waist is thinner from day to day, although he gets double portions than normal... Nina is also struggling after 30min, but she carries her 17 years quite well.















































































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Despite knocking on for 13 years (next month) Holly still has an interest in slaughtering her "puppy", occasionally anyway.










_C'mon dad, we're waiting._


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm so sad ... I had to call my wife to come with a car to pick up Ozzy. Poor boy couldn't walk home. After only half an hour of walk, he just lay down and could not go any further. Tumors are eating him. He's waist is thinner from day to day, although he gets double portions than normal... Nina is also struggling after 30min, but she carries her 17 years quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the orphans have had such a far better life to their end under you and your amazing wife Alun. 
Via a new home after your kindness and love for the ones no one wants.
Been watching for old Ozzie,
for months now, always smiling and happy.
Glad you both are there for them mate.
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, Noc. Ever since you told us about his cancer, every picture of Ozzy out with the pack has put a little smile on my face. Seeing him discover a new buddy in Ben was wonderful. Hopefully he just wasn't feeling well today, but if that's not all it is, he's had a fun and comfy last few months. Peace to you and the pack.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Food bowl cleaning duty...
Max is after 3 kookaburras now!!!
Should never of saved them from drowning..no that's not right at all.

Urb summed it up so bloody well Alun, this time you have to reflect how much difference you 2 have made to your many wards.

Then have a glass of " bundy" for Ozzie soon.
All the best my friend 
Dave































Max just got back and hit me up for flying lessons ..bloody Kookaburras will not stop the game..I had one in my washing up sink in kitchen yesterday. 
Gen yelled get a towel, I yelled take a picture!! Then the mad bastard flew off..cheeky bugga


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter says hello gents, I hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. I'm nursing wounds sustained from bathing this fella yesterday(just scratches). The missus didn't tell me he doesn't like water in the tub. He's fine with running water, standing water no so much. By the end of it he was trying to figure it out, we'll get there.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks guys for your kind words. Unfortunately, Ozzy is probably closer to his end by each day. He lost ~16kg, from 49 to only 33,5kg. He eats much more than normal, much more than other doggies, but it doesn't help. Tumors consume everything.
Well, we knew that he's old and sick and at the end of his life. That's why we took him. To give him decent, warm home with doggie friends, and lots of love in his last days. And he gives us much more back. He's such a lovable boy, loves to cuddle, so happy to see us coming back home, or even coming out after he didn't saw us for 15-20min. We love him so much...

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks guys for your kind words. Unfortunately, Ozzy is probably closer to his end by each day.


Aren't we all.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks guys for your kind words. Unfortunately, Ozzy is probably closer to his end by each day. He lost ~16kg, from 49 to only 33,5kg. He eats much more than normal, much more than other doggies, but it doesn't help. Tumors consume everything.
> Well, we knew that he's old and sick and at the end of his life. That's why we took him. To give him decent, warm home with doggie friends, and lots of love in his last days. And he gives us much more back. He's such a lovable boy, loves to cuddle, so happy to see us coming back home, or even coming out after he didn't saw us for 15-20min. We love him so much...
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Enjoy these moments for what they are brother !! All the love & support coming from us.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Food bowl cleaning duty...
> Max is after 3 kookaburras now!!!
> Should never of saved them from drowning..no that's not right at all.
> 
> ...


Are we supposed to all pretend you arent cheating on all your rolexes hmmmm ?

I laughed my ass off with your comment " gen yelled get a towel, you yelled take a picture " hahaha lol !
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Are we supposed to all pretend you arent cheating on all your rolexes hmmmm ?
> 
> I laughed my ass off with your comment " gen yelled get a towel, you yelled take a picture " hahaha lol !
> 
> ...


Ain't no Johnny Cash hatin' Lobsta shackin' up in my crib yo.

Peace


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ain't no Johnny Cash hatin' Lobsta shackin' up in my crib yo.
> 
> Peace
> View attachment 16130939


Consider that gif stolen my friend !! And for you currently playing in the home is....

And believe it or not Cadillac built him this damn car lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The boys looking poised to do sumthin.
What that is I don't know. I'm just the dog walker person.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Consider that gif stolen my friend !! And for you currently playing in the home is....
> 
> And believe it or not Cadillac built him this damn car lol
> 
> ...


I would expect nothing less Sir Tatenstein. Although it wasn't a convertible, Mr. Cash's hooptie does resemble a cutlass supreme I bought for $150 in the early 90's from a reformed drug dealer I used to wash cars with at an Acura dealership in Detroit.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Consider that gif stolen my friend !! And for you currently playing in the home is....
> 
> And believe it or not Cadillac built him this damn car lol
> 
> ...


Big Johnny Cash fan fun song.

A dapter kit.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New patio is 90% done, needs some touch up and sealing - but is now Kilo approved!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> New patio is 90% done, needs some touch up and sealing - but is now Kilo approved!
> 
> View attachment 16131901
> View attachment 16131902


Did you guys get your hand/ paw prints in before the deck dried ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you guys get your hand/ paw prints in before the deck dried ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Was going to, but Mrs Maddog vetoed it&#8230;&#8230;no soul!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/ebGh7A9




http://imgur.com/kj7vqJF


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Was going to, but Mrs Maddog vetoed it&#8230;&#8230;no soul!


I reckon MD, you should pour a little " mud" into a mould to sit next to the new work mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> http://imgur.com/ebGh7A9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bugga mate...ripper best friend...time maybe for a new best mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Was going to, but Mrs Maddog vetoed it&#8230;&#8230;no soul!


Pffft Booooo Boooooo mrs maddog Boooo .... okay now that we have that out of the way. Back to the norm. The deck turned out nice, will it be gaining darker colors as fully dried or that's exactly what it will be ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

1957 Broad Arrow on a Fortner flat link&#8230;and this is Ike
I know this isn't a dive watch, but it's not about the watch in this series&#8230;is it!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tas1911 said:


> 1957 Broad Arrow on a Fortner flat link&#8230;and this is Ike
> I know this isn't a dive watch, but it's not about the watch in this series&#8230;is it!!!
> View attachment 16132859
> View attachment 16132857


This checks out ... more pics of the little guy !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> This checks out ... more pics of the little guy !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well OK&#8230;here's more Ike!








Ike in the van


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

urbino said:


> Dave, sometimes I know what some of the words in your posts mean.


I consider myself pretty Aussie, and some of Dave's posts rip straight through to the keeper. Even for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My dads little mate left him out of the blue about 9 months ago. He was against a new dog but, as he lives on his own and is a very active person my wife kindly bombarded him with available dogs of all shapes and sizes this went on for about three months until he finally cracked.

































Today he bought his new mate around to meet us.

Meet Zip. A Fox terrier pup.

It was great to see dad with a bit spring in his step again. Nothing like a puppy to keep you busy. I think dogs save us, as much as we "save" them.

Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> My dads little mate left him out of the blue about 9 months ago. He was against a new dog but, as he lives on his own and is a very active person my wife kindly bombarded him with available dogs of all shapes and sizes this went on for about three months until he finally cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zip's a bloody rippa Ben.
Happy for you all mate.
Your Dads going to love his little new mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Zip's a bloody rippa Ben.
> Happy for you all mate.
> Your Dads going to love his little new mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yep. His a ripper alright. He ripped my sleeve. He ripped Up a roll of kitchen paper. And he ripped the pants clean off my 10 month old son.

I probably should have stopped him. But my boy wasn't worried, and the rest of us had a good old laugh&#8230; it's all on a video, I'll show you when we finally meet up for that beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think dais was happy to see the tail end of Zip. She has her place back by my side on the lounge








She loves a bit of quiet time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Camera shy


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Camera shy
> View attachment 16133421


So adorable 😊


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pffft Booooo Boooooo mrs maddog Boooo .... okay now that we have that out of the way. Back to the norm. The deck turned out nice, will it be gaining darker colors as fully dried or that's exactly what it will be ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lines will be painted black to give some contrast, then 2 coats of sealer with "shark bite" to give Kilo some traction when she chases the squirrels that frequent our back yard&#8230;&#8230;..

jury is out out on the final shade, but I figure a little darker with the sealer&#8230;&#8230;..and a pic of what I spend most of my time looking at when out with Kilo&#8230;.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

tas1911 said:


> Well OK&#8230;here's more Ike!
> View attachment 16132940
> 
> Ike in the van
> ...


When our Bella was a pup she spent a ton of time at the dog park, she was a Lab trapped in a Bulldogs body. We have never had couch potato Bulldogs.

Their was a group of people with half a dozen Great Danes that were alway at the park, Bella loved to play with the huge dogs I would see her bouncing off their chests or having her entire head in one of the dogs mouth.

One of the Great Danes the biggest of the group by far had the best fitting name ever--Lurch!

Bella almost made it to 14 and she was just a year and a half when our son was born it was so hard on Matt as he spent every day of his life with her.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gone but not forgotten. My first dog, Taw.








We were coming back from a SAR trg flight with time to spare when we heard reports on the Coastguard net of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river Taw estuary with the tide coming in. We used the dog as a target for a FLIR search, and having found it decided to land-on and try to recover her. After landing on the sandbank one of the other guys & I went out to her and fashioned a lead out of some paracord - she willingly came back to the aircraft with us.

Once back at base I gave her my dinner (shepherd's pie) and we called the local dog warden who came & collected her. I asked what would happen to the old girl and was told that it was unlikely she would find a home as she was so old, but they had to keep her for two weeks in case any owners came forward looking for her.

You know the rest guys. Two weeks later I went back and collected her and took her home to meet SWMBO who couldn't wait. She was a wonderful old lady (Taw, not SWMBO!) and we were blessed to have her in our lives for 18 months before she died. What I'd give to know her life story&#8230;

Gents, I present to you Lady Tawbeline, my first four-legged love.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Having known you for just a couple of years from this thread Snag, that tale is not surprising at all. 100% character, through and through. Thanks for sharing that story. Sometimes its not easy to tell the full story.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Having known you for just a couple of years from this thread Snag, that tale is not surprising at all. 100% character, through and through. Thanks for sharing that story. Sometimes its not easy to tell the full story.


Thanks Duc. I'd not been with the future wife long and we were planning on getting a four-leg at some point, but the time wasn't right&#8230; Until Taw fell into our lives and the time was suddenly right ?

Kismet - if it's meant to be it's meant to be. Go with the flow - don't force it, don't fight it.

One more of the beautiful girl. She was well loved and we gave her the best care we could. She gave us more back though.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16134227
> View attachment 16134228
> View attachment 16134229
> View attachment 16134230
> ...


Attaboy, Bruno.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Limited Chris and ultra limited Sammy.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tas1911 said:


> Well OK&#8230;here's more Ike!
> View attachment 16132940
> 
> Ike in the van
> ...


He is beautiful & he looks like a real character.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

tas1911 said:


> 1957 Broad Arrow on a Fortner flat link&#8230;and this is Ike
> I know this isn't a dive watch, but it's not about the watch in this series&#8230;is it!!!
> View attachment 16132859
> View attachment 16132857


Dang Ike's a good looking fella! What breed?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> My dads little mate left him out of the blue about 9 months ago. He was against a new dog but, as he lives on his own and is a very active person my wife kindly bombarded him with available dogs of all shapes and sizes this went on for about three months until he finally cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt my friend you are so right. My dad is divorced as of last November, I still can't get him to warm up to a pup. I sure wish he would he needs a little mate. The way Zip sleeps looks just like my Dexter.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Camera shy
> View attachment 16133421


So adorable


Spunwell said:


> Dang Ike's a good looking fella! What breed?


Ike Is a Great Dane&#8230;his color is called harlequin. He's 13 months old and 160 lbs.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16134227
> View attachment 16134228
> View attachment 16134229
> View attachment 16134230
> ...


The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When you go into the bathroom & feel as if you're being watched.... hmmmmm .. gunter ended up roo-ing at me since it had been almost an entire minute away......






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> When you go into the bathroom & feel as if you're being watched.... hmmmmm .. gunter ended up roo-ing at me since it had been almost an entire minute away......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This for Dave.... Oh 'rooing' at you, had me worried for a minute.


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

No dog was harmed in the making of this photograph.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tassyrabbit said:


> No dog was harmed in the making of this photograph.
> 
> View attachment 16135070


Omg .... if this is the 45.5 variant , I have owned it , sold it , owned it & sold it & just for good measure I owned it & sold it a third time lol ... actually kind of making me miss it again... cute pup & clearly no harm had occurred.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

tas1911 said:


> So adorable
> 
> Ike Is a Great Dane&#8230;his color is called harlequin. He's 13 months old and 160 lbs.
> View attachment 16134892


Holly smokes, I'm almost a half century older than him and weigh less . Great looking pooch, welcome aboard!


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> if this is the 45.5 variant , I have owned it , sold it , owned it & sold it & just for good measure I owned it & sold it a third time lol


The case is about 45mm the bezel is 42mm if that helps it is an earlier version, the 2500 movement.
Cheers


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tassyrabbit said:


> The case is about 45mm the bezel is 42mm if that helps it is an earlier version, the 2500 movement.
> Cheers


Oh I know which beast it is as I stated I had a very on again off again relationship with it in all its variants. Enjoy the watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this thread, and seeing all these puppies put a smile on my face. I miss my babies so much. Turbo in particular has left a big hole in my heart, we were so close. 
I do think we are ready to get another dog  and we are taking to a breeder hoping to add a new member to our family. So I do hope to contribute bro this thread again soon, well soo ish, rather than lurk in the shadow
Keep those great pics coming.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this thread, and seeing all these puppies put a smile on my face. I miss my babies so much. Turbo in particular has left a big hole in my heart, we were so close.
> I do think we are ready to get another dog  and we are taking to a breeder hoping to add a new member to our family. So I do hope to contribute bro this thread again soon, well soo ish, rather than lurk in the shadow
> Keep those great pics coming.


Thats great Stuff my friend!!
I always enjoyed the way you took your "Aussies " on holiday with your family..
Gold..pure gold!!

So my evening " first job forever..feed my 2!"
Predictable..Sal's finishes inhaling hers, Max taking his time.
Sal's trying to pry kibble out of verandah slats..Max giving her the heads up to not " even think about it Sal"

Take care all
Dave



















































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this thread, and seeing all these puppies put a smile on my face. I miss my babies so much. Turbo in particular has left a big hole in my heart, we were so close.
> I do think we are ready to get another dog  and we are taking to a breeder hoping to add a new member to our family. So I do hope to contribute bro this thread again soon, well soo ish, rather than lurk in the shadow
> Keep those great pics coming.


Which breed has been selected to adorn your jeep & love on your clan ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16136996
> View attachment 16136997
> View attachment 16137000
> View attachment 16137002
> View attachment 16137003


Ok what the H E double LL , was everyone else somehow handed out the smith Everest watch on here besides me or what ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16136996
> View attachment 16136997
> View attachment 16137000
> View attachment 16137002
> View attachment 16137003


That 2nd last pic Snag is a bloody pearler!
Those 2 were flat chat mate, so good to see all our beautiful dogs and so many new crew showing their " best mates"
A bloody rippa..Mach 1
Shetlands style
Good part is they will beat your landy by a country mile!!
See you mate
Have a book to send over to you..you'll rip in to it.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats great Stuff my friend!!
> I always enjoyed the way you took your "Aussies " on holiday with your family..
> Gold..pure gold!!
> 
> ...


Bigger bowl , insert a couple of cans of soup unopened then let her just try and work around inhaling her food this time... gotta slow those Hoover vaccum cleaner eaters down a bit. Plus your other pupper will enjoy not being guilt tripped while nicely politely eating his food 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> That 2nd last pic Snag is a bloody pearler!
> Those 2 were flat chat mate, so good to see all our beautiful dogs and so many new crew showing their " best mates"
> A bloody rippa..Mach 1
> Shetlands style
> ...


I'll have you know my landy can reach speeds of up to 50mph .... provided it's down hill at a 9% pitch and in neutral but those are just semantics.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ok what the H E double LL , was everyone else somehow handed out the smith Everest watch on here besides me or what ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


God your a bloody funny bastard Tat's.
Can't wait to bend a elbow with all of us..one day!!
I know, I know we don't choose venison..we are going full on see food..then eat!!
And sherbs.
Must have Sherbs..
See you mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'll have you know my landy can reach speeds of up to 50mph .... provided it's down hill at a 9% pitch and in neutral but those are just semantics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sounds like my old landys and willy's.. Toledo built for WW2...
I love my rangies.. especially when I use it to pull out my Tojo's..
Such cool naming
Land Rover
Land Cruiser

Then Nissan..no not missin Nissan here, 
Have had a dozen lemons on farms..
Give me a old series anyday
.
See you mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> That 2nd last pic Snag is a bloody pearler!
> Those 2 were flat chat mate, so good to see all our beautiful dogs and so many new crew showing their " best mates"
> A bloody rippa..Mach 1
> Shetlands style
> ...


More of the same. They're so graceful when they're running full pelt, and so fecking quick over the ground. Beautiful ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> More of the same. They're so graceful when they're running full pelt, and so fecking quick over the ground. Beautiful ?
> View attachment 16137183
> View attachment 16137184
> View attachment 16137185
> ...


They must so look for that walk/ run..Concorde race


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A bit of a blow this morning (>50kts).


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm sure like the rest of yous , im out here doing night frisbee with of course glow in the dark frisbee. Annika doing the actual work & the wombat wild child known as pearl aka squirrel always under foot ....

Ten hours later ... " one more throw pops" said all my darn doggos.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm sure like the rest of yous , im out here doing night frisbee with of course glow in the dark frisbee. Annika doing the actual work & the wombat wild child known as pearl aka squirrel always under foot ....
> 
> Ten hours later ... " one more throw pops" said all my darn doggos.
> 
> ...


Now that looks like bloody fun
..almost always just " one more" with our mates.
Top stuff mate
Mine are crashed out tonight..hit the wall after hours of up and down the tree rows..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> God your a bloody funny bastard Tat's.
> Can't wait to bend a elbow with all of us..one day!!
> I know, I know we don't choose venison..we are going full on see food..then eat!!
> And sherbs.
> ...


Dont try and sweet talk me Mister .. works every time.. I know how you land cruiser guys are smooth talkers...

Not too long ago 62 FJ 40 and sent down the road ... sadly not foreseeing the near 600% bump in their values appreciated arghhhhhh!!!! Plus a few cruiser wagons.

Ps my next rig will be one of your fancy ass perentie 110 trucks with all those sweet upgrades like full floating front / back axles, com center , generator ... the works ! And they can go as fast as 51mph so buckle up cause we are going Fassssssstttttt










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks Duc. I'd not been with the future wife long and we were planning on getting a four-leg at some point, but the time wasn't right&#8230; Until Taw fell into our lives and the time was suddenly right ?
> 
> Kismet - if it's meant to be it's meant to be. Go with the flow - don't force it, don't fight it.
> 
> ...


Fantastic story Mr. Tooth.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Sounds like my old landys and willy's.. Toledo built for WW2...
> I love my rangies.. especially when I use it to pull out my Tojo's..
> Such cool naming
> Land Rover
> ...


Been waiting on a mail call like this for too long lol , have you received your package lol ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

You do realize you'll never get it back in that box if you decide to return it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Which breed has been selected to adorn your jeep & love on your clan ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We are looking at a black GSD, Texas breeder of large GSD.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> We are looking at a black GSD, Texas breeder of large GSD.


Just make sure they are working line , flat backed shepherds. The confirmation side of gsds are horrific. The all blacks generally have some nice eastern EU lines in them so shouldn't be a concern. Just remember to heart worm the living **** out of that pup !! Some of my previous knuckleheads ...that huge SOB Hugo was only 1 year old , normally I prefer the not so massive sheperd but I created him lol so I worked with what he was .. tough SOB had a tail like a damn beaver .. wicked strong but slow to mature compared to other heeling breeds but they are funny dogs...
























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ps this has been our forum thread image for the last two days LOL ... nice Butt K !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Ears flapping in the wind.😬


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Ears flapping in the wind.
> View attachment 16137489
> View attachment 16137490
> View attachment 16137491


Great to see him enjoying mother nature & el Mariah!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo and Rocky


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... annika & A.M the cat...

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... annika & A.M the cat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in a beautiful part of the world Tats 😍


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> You live in a beautiful part of the world Tats


Danke !!! Its nearly winter season which changes the minds of many folks lol .. Thank you kindly.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Danke !!! Its nearly winter season which changes the minds of many folks lol .. Thank you kindly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Where'd all the colour go?!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... annika & A.M the cat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the cat not get named Groucho?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> How did the cat not get named Groucho?
> View attachment 16138179


That may have been a better name for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Møffe is attempting to make a sneak attack on me in the couch, he's not the smartest dog in the world but he's a good dog and almost to patience with the kids, a real family frenchie. 


































































This was on my wrist leaving home this morning, and still on the wrist when being ambushed by our frenchie. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> Møffe is attempting to make a sneak attack on me in the couch, he's not the smartest dog in the world but he's a good dog and almost to patience with the kids, a real family frenchie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrifying!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Møffe is attempting to make a sneak attack on me in the couch, he's not the smartest dog in the world but he's a good dog and almost to patience with the kids, a real family frenchie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best things about frenchies is they arent single owner type dogs generally speaking. When we got our first one my woman was on her 3rd or 4th Boston terrorist & I was like okay okay I'll get you the next pup & quickly swapped the Boston terror for the frenchie & wow what love bugs ... breath like a damn 200 year old dragon but such funny ass characters. Your boy looks like a character indeed. Enjoy!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Blast from the past ... my all time favorite lab ever ... our since passed on Tank ... such a great dog , he is definitely getting a spot on my leg totem pole tattoo that's going on as autumn kicks into gear.... so easily one of my favorite dogs ever !!!! He had the most gentle mouth on retrievals.. I remember having to raise quail & pheasants for some of my clients and once a bunch of baby quails got out ((( think inky dinky ))) I sent him out and he brought back unharmed and perfectly kept in his mouth 9 of the 10 ... that tenth one he swallowed whole but ya know your favorite dogs arent usually perfect angels lol ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Okay some belgian pride. My old bell Gator who was easily the toughest SOB of them all. He would stay in his penned in area which was easily 10 feet tall only cause he knew I wanted him in there so all I'd have to do is give his call and up & over & to my side for heel he would be .. he produced some amazing pups with a ph1 import I brought in from Sweden... ((( you have to say Sweden in their accent , it's the law ))))

And some of annika the nut bar & a few others.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Okay some belgian pride. My old bell Gator who was easily the toughest SOB of them all. He would stay in his penned in area which was easily 10 feet tall only cause he knew I wanted him in there so all I'd have to do is give his call and up & over & to my side for heel he would be .. he produced some amazing pups with a ph1 import I brought in from Sweden... ((( you have to say Sweden in their accent , it's the law ))))
> 
> And some of annika the nut bar & a few others.
> 
> ...


Bloody love those pics

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody love those pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yeah one of these years after all the dulldom Aussies give ya , you will have to try a bell.. I literally almost never recommend bells to anyone lol but if you can keep the peace and your property then I reckon you have a trick or three up your sleeve lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Okay some belgian pride. My old bell Gator who was easily the toughest SOB of them all. He would stay in his penned in area which was easily 10 feet tall only cause he knew I wanted him in there so all I'd have to do is give his call and up & over & to my side for heel he would be .. he produced some amazing pups with a ph1 import I brought in from Sweden... ((( you have to say Sweden in their accent , it's the law ))))
> 
> And some of annika the nut bar & a few others.
> 
> ...


Haha love the last grumpy kitty pic, straight hung over and pissed the f..k off! I know I missed the point of your post but that just good stuff!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Haha love the last grumpy kitty pic, straight hung over and pissed the f..k off! I know I missed the point of your post but that just good stuff!


Boris the bastard would suggest even highly so , that you got the jest of the post entirely lol. Made him a bigger zone to post up on in all his greatness lol.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

you should let him taste the excitement of success sometimes.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16139765
> View attachment 16139766
> View attachment 16139767
> View attachment 16139766


Autumn is officially here here arghhhhhhh.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16140052
> View attachment 16140053


Does helson still make that big boy ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Does helson still make that big boy ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No. 2019 was the last run. They say they don't plan to make it again and it's removed from the website.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Autumn is officially here here arghhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not easy living in Frost Bite Falls MN.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> No. 2019 was the last run. They say they don't plan to make it again and it's removed from the website.


Figures even omega doesn't want to make it anymore... classic watch! Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Not easy living in Frost Bite Falls MN.


I was born & spent my first 8 years of life in that mostly flat wintery tundra state , great ice fishing though.. oh & that winter Olympics ski resort Gopher mountain ((( hehehehehe hehehehe hehehehe)))

Now we suffer with silver mountain & Schweitzer Mt. For about 14 years I got to suffer with the beautiful Sierras....squaw & heavenly are deeply missed.

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

In case anyone wanted to know what two frenchies look like going after the frisbee , well here ya go ... the expression about monkeys & a football comes to mind ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> In case anyone wanted to know what two frenchies look like going after the frisbee , well here ya go ... the depression about monkeys & a football comes to mind ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't let me give 2 emojis... but I love it too! Such characters!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> It won't let me give 2 emojis... but I love it too! Such characters!


Lol they grab it upside down and cant see where they are going sooooo sometimes that means them running into hard to dodge things like trees , entire sections of bush lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That girl just does not stop loving her life and family.
The early GS's I had decades ago were amazing but unfortunately scrub ticks were their Kryptonite.

One of my old guys bit this thief so hard after king hitting me, I had to get him sedated to get the flannelette out from his teeth it was wedged in so tight.
Plus a lot of red stuff.
When I got up from the hit my ***** stayed by me while my dog continued to extract revenge.
Sent my guy out west to a mates place,till it cooled down as the brain dead judge said it was excessive. 
Ordered euthanasia..ha good luck, he lived for another 11 years..
Annexe could put the " wind" up a fair few I'd firmly believe..
Got that Jeep together yet???
See you mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Figures even omega doesn't want to make it anymore... classic watch! Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Omega stopped making it in the 70's...😉


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats great Stuff my friend!!
> I always enjoyed the way you took your "Aussies " on holiday with your family..
> Gold..pure gold!!
> 
> ...


Nice PO Dave. I joined the PO (2500) club this week. I'm going to have it serviced before posting it up here, but it is a beauty. I don't have your pipes, so I went with a 42mm version...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Trunk full of pups (5, not have all on at once on the pic) on the way to river, after visiting vet with Ozzy. 
Old boy refuses food last two days, can't walk longer then 5 minutes, lots of blood in urine, pee under himself... 
Diagnosis: In addition to his tumors, his bladder is full of calcification (bladder stones), one kidney is complete disappeared (!), he's anemic, rear leg muscles atrophied... 
But he swam couple of meters...and then lay down and couldn't walk with the rest of the pack. We must give him infusion (1 liter/day) for next three days, lots of pils, and try to put some food in him. Tuesday again to vet for checking...

































































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> That girl just does not stop loving her life and family.
> The early GS's I had decades ago were amazing but unfortunately scrub ticks were their Kryptonite.
> 
> One of my old guys bit this thief so hard after king hitting me, I had to get him sedated to get the flannelette out from his teeth it was wedged in so tight.
> ...


Outlawed men own outlawed dogs , just a life fact !!! Damn the man 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16141389
> View attachment 16141390
> View attachment 16141392


Does she have most of her vision with seeing around the cataracts?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16141522


Sleeping beauty.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The face I get every morning as I put on my shoes for the morning wander&#8230;..






















Seiko SLA051


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> The face I get every morning as I put on my shoes for the morning wander&#8230;..
> View attachment 16141757
> View attachment 16141758
> View attachment 16141759
> ...


A walking welcome-mat, coolio! ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> A walking welcome-mat, coolio! ?


that is the "ready" position, common I think amount the "hunting" breeds&#8230;&#8230;.quickest to "up" when she hears a bacon package being opened!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> that is the "ready" position, common I think amount the "hunting" breeds&#8230;&#8230;.quickest to "up" when she hears a bacon package being opened!


Floyd once inhaled a packet of bacon when our backs were turned - plastic wrapper & all the little rotter!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Does she have most of her vision with seeing around the cataracts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


She seems to see pretty good. Chases her mini tennis balls all over inside and out. Gets around good even in new places.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16142186
> View attachment 16142188
> View attachment 16142189
> View attachment 16142190


A face that all of us can love...character for sure.!
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tudor pelagos... the tool watch meant for the worker... hangs in tough. Meanwhile, trying to get this mudmaster soulless computer watch to reset or get the barometric pressure reading to work .. any casioOlogists among our ranks???

Annika , Mack , Pearl , our now Dog sized Giant constantly eating albino Turkeys. Oh and a nice brunch from the bride in a perfectly timed moment of needed break.






















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd once inhaled a packet of bacon when our backs were turned - plastic wrapper & all the little rotter!
> View attachment 16142056


Pack of bacon is better than my old Dalmatian eating a box of butter (all 4 sticks, wrappers, and the box). Needless to say, he greased his skidz.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Tudor pelagos... the tool watch meant for the worker... hangs in tough. Meanwhile, trying to get this mudmaster soulless computer watch to reset or get the barometric pressure reading to work .. any casioOlogists among our ranks???
> 
> Annika , Mack , Pearl , our now Dog sized Giant constantly eating albino Turkeys. Oh and a nice brunch from the bride in a perfectly timed moment of needed break.
> 
> ...


Ok Tats, somewhere amidst your pic marathon there looks to be a breakfast "garbage plate" sent from the heavens. Is that sausage gravy atop cheesy potatoes?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ok Tats, somewhere amidst your pic marathon there looks to be a breakfast "garbage plate" sent from the heavens. Is that sausage gravy atop cheesy potatoes?


But of course brother !!! Country gravy , free range eggs, good spiced up sausage, potatoes skilled cooked & some extra spice for good measure ... as I'm keen to say Winter is coming & I must prepare lol ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> But of course brother !!! Country gravy , free range eggs, good spiced up sausage, potatoes skilled cooked & some extra spice for good measure ... as I'm keen to say Winter is coming & I must prepare lol ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bruh, with those fixins consider yourself prepared!!!

I'd be on that like Elmer Fudd on grilled cheese...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Pack of bacon is better than my old Dalmatian eating a box of butter (all 4 sticks, wrappers, and the box). Needless to say, he greased his skidz.


Kind of makes ya want to puke doesn't lol but I bet that week # 2s were quick and to the point .....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Apparently I posted way way way more then I thought I had oooops !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> Tudor pelagos... the tool watch meant for the worker... hangs in tough. Meanwhile, trying to get this mudmaster soulless computer watch to reset or get the barometric pressure reading to work .. any casioOlogists among our ranks???
> 
> Annika , Mack , Pearl , our now Dog sized Giant constantly eating albino Turkeys. Oh and a nice brunch from the bride in a perfectly timed moment of needed break.
> 
> ...


If I recall my time with the Muddie correctly your barometric pressure reading is dependant on the correct altitude being set. Set that first and see if that sorts out the Barometer. Oh, and remember to screw down the crown.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16142834


Snuff box?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Snuff box?


When it was made, i think it was for storing matchens. There's a rugged bit on the underside of his head where I think you could strike an old timey match. 
But I'll use it to store my medication in style.😁





























Pitbulls weren't really invented back when there was a need for one of these cases. So I couldn't find one that looks like Bruno. This is more of a Labrador or perhaps a flatcoat...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> When it was made, i think it was for storing matchens. There's a rugged bit on the underside of his head where I think you could strike an old timey match.
> But I'll use it to store my medication in style.😁
> View attachment 16142841
> View attachment 16142842
> ...


Cool. I like the trouble they took over the eyes. Nice piece.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cool. I like the trouble they took over the eyes. Nice piece.


Thanks!
The details are amazing. I've seen newer reproductions, but they lack much of the details. Especially round the eyes.

It's quite hefty too (61g), so really sturdy construction. 
For snuff, I use a larger sterling box.😬


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kenls said:


> If I recall my time with the Muddie correctly your barometric pressure reading is dependant on the correct altitude being set. Set that first and see if that sorts out the Barometer. Oh, and remember to screw down the crown.




It had oddly just straight up just the - - - vs any actual numbers period ... ended up long pressing B&C same time crown out & boom it showed a measurement Kaboom .. elevation has usually been pretty spot on which I had heard some folks aren't as fortunate. What I need to do next is set true north for the compass something I havent ever done on any of my casios... generally speaking if i get lost i at least get lost in a way that isnt too hard to get UN-lost hehehe. Thanks for the Tip. 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Holly waiting on her mum&#8230;.










Whilst at the vet with George. Poor guy, don't think he's got long to go. Heart condition and a build up of fluid causing more heart problems. More meds, diuretics this time. He's to go back in a fortnight to see if they've done what's required to relieve some of the build up. If not, then its down to us to do what we need to.










Oops, forgot the watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> Holly waiting on her mum&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 16142978
> 
> ...


Beautiful pups kenls, but it's a hard road sometimes.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful pups kenls, but it's a hard road sometimes.


Cheers @Snaggletooth both 13 this year and half brother and half sister. George was my daughter's dog 'til our grandson came along and George showed his dominance by, well doing what dogs do. We've had George for the best part of 8 years.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Rammus said:


>


Beautiful horses, but first pic of your pup, what a great shot! What is his/her name again?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe was hungry enough that a little feline behind wasn't going to stop him from devouring breakfast.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Azloe was hungry enough that a little feline behind wasn't going to stop him from devouring breakfast.
> View attachment 16143129


Hopefully the feline doesn't eat all all that at one sitting! ?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks @WinkyDinkyDog, his name is Noki


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hopefully the feline doesn't eat all all that at one sitting! ?


Yes, Pongo paces himself....After he's done with the dog food he then wants me to fill his cat food bowl.

After three emergency intestinal surgeries (for eating rubber floor mats that blocked his intestine, three separate times arrrggghh!) I'm wondering if they accidentally stitched his colon straight to his esophagus  !


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Rammus said:


> Thanks @WinkyDinkyDog, his name is Noki


Great name, awesome pup!!!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Harley not impressed with my new purchase.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

From yesterday. 




































And one from today.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Incursore and Maisie the Aussiedoodle


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kenls said:


> Holly waiting on her mum&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 16142978
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about george ... he looks like he has character & charms especially bestowed upon his family for your enjoyment.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rammus said:


>


Awwww Look at the babies ... LOOK AT THE BABIES !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This post could use more hmmmm , hmmmm , more dog !! And does he know he isn't a member of the cast of Harry Potter & he wont be walking through that wall ?

*seems the smart pup yearns for the olden days when there actually was a door door hehehe












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Haha. Awesome. That's Jax. He's a total Ham Bone. He seems to think he's more of a yoga teacher. Does down dog anytime he has to wait. He's channeling his inner peace. Namaste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

kenls said:


> Cheers @Snaggletooth both 13 this year and half brother and half sister. George was my daughter's dog 'til our grandson came along and George showed his dominance by, well doing what dogs do. We've had George for the best part of 8 years.


Here's hoping the meds do what they are supposed to do and that George has a few good ones left in him yet.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Haha. Awesome. That's Jax. He's a total Ham Bone. He seems to think he's more of a yoga teacher. Does down dog anytime he has to wait. He's channeling his inner peace. Namaste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is a glorious yoga instructor at that ...

Side note , why does your entire living room look like one has no chance of staying awake as the entire thing looks like a ideal place to nap , sleep , maybe after napping a quick power nap ... it's like the fluffy teddy bear of all living rooms !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> He is a glorious yoga instructor at that ...
> 
> Side note , why does your entire living room look like one has no chance of staying awake as the entire thing looks like a ideal place to nap , sleep , maybe after napping a quick power nap ... it's like the fluffy teddy bear of all living rooms !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I blame my wife. She's love pillows, blankets and turquoise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

kenls said:


> Holly waiting on her mum&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 16142978
> 
> ...


Poor George. Looks like such a good dog. Hope the meds help.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> I blame my wife. She's love pillows, blankets and turquoise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks cozy!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Like little sharks waiting to attack any dropped food.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16145656


These guys have two speeds, full on and off.... Either in full flight or curled up in a ball, wonderful.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> I blame my wife. She’s love pillows, blankets and turquoise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes yes she does indeed sound an awful lot like a female indeed .. in fact my wife who also happens to be a female shares very similar traits however; with the much expense riddled added " hobby " of apparently purchasing candles by the freight truck load. If there is some kind of cute smell on this continent then my wife has a candle that mimics it ... I often wonder if there is a candle that smells like our money coming back to us... I dont ask such questions as I too suffer hobbies that arent let's say the most frugal. So we suffer in silence it would appear. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This is just one of the sleeping positions of A. M , the cat should write the definitive book on conquering Yoga ....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Road trip today with my daughter to pick up her new puppy. My new Grandpuppy.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Haha. Awesome. That’s Jax. He’s a total Ham Bone. He seems to think he’s more of a yoga teacher. Does down dog anytime he has to wait. He’s channeling his inner peace. Namaste
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. LOVE that second one. Looks like Clint Eastwood. "Do you feel lucky, punk?"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Road trip today with my daughter to pick up her new puppy. My new Grandpuppy.


Well that's just adorable.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Road trip today with my daughter to pick up her new puppy. My new Grandpuppy.


Looks like some kind of aussiedoodle, either way talk about a cute pup !!! That puppy & a decent sized park & a bat ... the bat is for shooing away all the chicks who would be drooling over that pup. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

urbino said:


> Well that's just adorable.


Thanks!


TatsNGuns said:


> Looks like some kind of aussiedoodle, either way talk about a cute pup !!! That puppy & a decent sized park & a bat ... the bat is for shooing away all the chicks who would be drooling over that pup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are spot on. Aussie Doodle it is. Seems like everyone is getting a doodle something these days.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Battle for the fish toy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Speedy Broad Arrow just back from the spa and “Ike” in the background!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

urbino said:


> Haha. LOVE that second one. Looks like Clint Eastwood. "Do you feel lucky, punk?"


That’s his “give me your food” face. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Battle for the fish round 2 Rocky caught cheating.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back to back bumper to bumper traffic jam on the 101 ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen spiders carry their young on their back. Never seen a dog do it.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

tas1911 said:


> Speedy Broad Arrow just back from the spa and “Ike” in the background!
> View attachment 16148073
> View attachment 16148077
> View attachment 16148074
> ...


This is my cue to tell my Great Dane story. At the Starbucks I used to hang out in, there was also a GD breeder who hung out there. Sometimes he brought one of his youngsters along, named Chunky Monkey. We both sat outside. Chunky would come over to me, put his front feet up in my chair, and lean down and press the top of his head to my forehead. It was very sweet. I think he would've climbed up in my lap if he could have. His pops would just sit over there and chuckle.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Photos from summer


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

That's what I get for waking up Roxy.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

urbino said:


> This is my cue to tell my Great Dane story. At the Starbucks I used to hang out in, there was also a GD breeder who hung out there. Sometimes he brought one of his youngsters along, named Chunky Monkey. We both sat outside. Chunky would come over to me, put his front feet up in my chair, and lean down and press the top of his head to my forehead. It was very sweet. I think he would've climbed up in my lap if he could have. His pops would just sit over there and chuckle.


They are lap dogs trapped inside a Great Danes body.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> They are lap dogs trapped inside a Great Danes body.


I'm told they make great apartment dogs, as long as you have a park or something you can go give them a little run in for a few minutes.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Late into the night it was horror movies and these actual lap dogs ... which as the night goes along oddly their weight on your leg seems to multiple by a factor of 10 !





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Meet Elvis, our neighbours’ new Flat-coated Retriever pup 😍


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo, Dino and Rocky.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Necessities of life






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I just want to greet all the wonderful puppies and their owners. I haven’t posted anything in a while because I don’t have the strength or will to do it. We fight together with our vet to give Ozzy some more days of life. The poor guy disappears a little day by day. He lost 16 kg, tumors are eating him, one kidney has completely disappeared, he can barely eat, he can't go to walk anymore, he doesn't come to greet me when I get home... It's hard. We don’t want to put him to sleep yet because the painkillers are still working. I hope he doesn’t suffer in the end.
We all greet and love you: Nina, Miha, Darian, Ben and Ozzy, my wife and me.
Need a break... I'm sorry...









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Late into the night it was horror movies and these actual lap dogs ... which as the night goes along oddly their weight on your leg seems to multiple by a factor of 10 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I know the feeling. Who says Frenchies are small? I’ve had 2 and both over 30 lbs but when they’re laying on you it feels like 60 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I just want to greet all the wonderful puppies and their owners. I haven’t posted anything in a while because I don’t have the strength or will to do it. We fight together with our vet to give Ozzy some more days of life. The poor guy disappears a little day by day. He lost 16 kg, tumors are eating him, one kidney has completely disappeared, he can barely eat, he can't go to walk anymore, he doesn't come to greet me when I get home... It's hard. We don’t want to put him to sleep yet because the painkillers are still working. I hope he doesn’t suffer in the end.
> We all greet and love you: Nina, Miha, Darian, Ben and Ozzy, my wife and me.
> Need a break... I'm sorry...
> 
> ...


Man. Any time I think about going through this it tears me up. I’m sorry for what you and your pup are going through. I’m sure Ozzy has had a great life thanks to you and your family. Hang in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16151191
> View attachment 16151193
> View attachment 16151194
> 
> ...


Hey Elvis !!!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Enzo, Dino and Rocky.
> 
> View attachment 16151266
> View attachment 16151268
> ...


Are yall here in the states? If so who is your breeder ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I just want to greet all the wonderful puppies and their owners. I haven’t posted anything in a while because I don’t have the strength or will to do it. We fight together with our vet to give Ozzy some more days of life. The poor guy disappears a little day by day. He lost 16 kg, tumors are eating him, one kidney has completely disappeared, he can barely eat, he can't go to walk anymore, he doesn't come to greet me when I get home... It's hard. We don’t want to put him to sleep yet because the painkillers are still working. I hope he doesn’t suffer in the end.
> We all greet and love you: Nina, Miha, Darian, Ben and Ozzy, my wife and me.
> Need a break... I'm sorry...
> 
> ...


I think its safe to say we all literally know what you are going through & I know for a good while all I could do was come on like pics and then not say a damn word cause our baby was going through the ups and downs and ups and downs & it just left us drained. Best wishes & all the neck hugs to your pup Ozzy .... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Haha. I know the feeling. Who says Frenchies are small? I’ve had 2 and both over 30 lbs but when they’re laying on you it feels like 60 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nano second you go from one frenchie to " more frenchies " it's like whoaaaaaaa!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Late into the night it was horror movies and these actual lap dogs ... which as the night goes along oddly their weight on your leg seems to multiple by a factor of 10 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet they keep those Halloween meanies away, though!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I just want to greet all the wonderful puppies and their owners. I haven’t posted anything in a while because I don’t have the strength or will to do it. We fight together with our vet to give Ozzy some more days of life. The poor guy disappears a little day by day. He lost 16 kg, tumors are eating him, one kidney has completely disappeared, he can barely eat, he can't go to walk anymore, he doesn't come to greet me when I get home... It's hard. We don’t want to put him to sleep yet because the painkillers are still working. I hope he doesn’t suffer in the end.
> We all greet and love you: Nina, Miha, Darian, Ben and Ozzy, my wife and me.
> Need a break... I'm sorry...
> 
> ...


Alun, 
This time cut yourself a bit more slack mate please.
You both have never not been there for animals people just gave in on and deserted.
Mate when I fall off the conveyor belt I'd like you to be on my team.
Your a bloody great mate, when you served your team did not know how lucky they were to have you watch over them too.
I guess that sums you up Alun..
Plus your amazing gal.
We will plan this mate properly. 
See you soon Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I just want to greet all the wonderful puppies and their owners. I haven’t posted anything in a while because I don’t have the strength or will to do it. We fight together with our vet to give Ozzy some more days of life. The poor guy disappears a little day by day. He lost 16 kg, tumors are eating him, one kidney has completely disappeared, he can barely eat, he can't go to walk anymore, he doesn't come to greet me when I get home... It's hard. We don’t want to put him to sleep yet because the painkillers are still working. I hope he doesn’t suffer in the end.
> We all greet and love you: Nina, Miha, Darian, Ben and Ozzy, my wife and me.
> Need a break... I'm sorry...
> 
> ...


Alun mate, I feel for you and your missus I really do. What you do for these waifs & strays is above and beyond, a wonderful thing, and you make the world a better place by your love and care. You’ll do what’s right, and you’ll do it with love. Best, Snaggs x


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc,

So saddened to read about Ozzy's decline. It's agony to watch him slipping away. Ozzy will love you forever, please be gentle w/ yourself. Blessing and love for you, the wife and the pack.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Visiting her soul mate























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Terrible pic of the watch...but then that's not the point, is it?








And my feelings go out to all who are dealing with a pet's illness. It's a truly hard thing. 🙏


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Are yall here in the states? If so who is your breeder ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yes in Minnesota Millerbulls for Enzo and Rocky, Enjoy for Rocky, also Evergreens.

They all breed for showing and health




























not money and work with Dr. Winsor at Inver Grove Heights Animal Hospital.

You need to be very careful as there many poor breeders out there.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> You need to be very careful as* there many poor breeders out there.*


Truth. That’s why society’s going the way it is. I blame the parents! 🤣


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

b


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

SinCity said:


> View attachment 16153799
> b


A . . . bulldog? With Aussie coloration? A baussie?


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

urbino said:


> A . . . bulldog? With Aussie coloration? A baussie?


He's an Olde English Bulldogge, which is a bulldog mutt basically. They mix in some American Bulldog, Mastiff, and Pitbull with a majority English Bulldog base to make them a little taller, more athletic, and less prone to health and breathing conditions than a typical English. 

His pattern is called tri blue merle. Aussies are typically associated with the merle pattern, but lots of other breeds have the merle gene too. He's got a little Catahoula Leopard Hound (often found with the merle pattern) mixed in way back in his dad's line, which is where the merle coloring comes from. So no "Baussie", but I like the name! Lol


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I want food now!























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

My favorite diver…and pup!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Such a beautiful dog


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

SinCity said:


> He's an Olde English Bulldogge, which is a bulldog mutt basically. They mix in some American Bulldog, Mastiff, and Pitbull with a majority English Bulldog base to make them a little taller, more athletic, and less prone to health and breathing conditions than a typical English.
> 
> His pattern is called tri blue merle. Aussies are typically associated with the merle pattern, but lots of other breeds have the merle gene too. He's got a little Catahoula Leopard Hound (often found with the merle pattern) mixed in way back in his dad's line, which is where the merle coloring comes from. So no "Baussie", but I like the name! Lol


Ole yeller was a catahoula... and indeed they spit that cool merle patch along with some wild eye combo colors. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Such a beautiful dog


Thank you ... how goes the picking of pups ? Have the pups hit the ground & opening eyes yet ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you ... how goes the picking of pups ? Have the pups hit the ground & opening eyes yet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Our little pup lands 10/20  I’m so so so excited


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Our little pup lands 10/20  I’m so so so excited


Then you will instantly recall what will seem like trips outside at all hours of the night , you will thereby proclaim your previously owned dogs into saints & question the intellectual strengths of the new pup that just seems to not be getting things as quickly as (( insert newly sainted dogs name/names )) hehehe 


It's actually none of the above usually the biggest difference between dogs is ohhhhh about 10 to 15 years of yall aging lol and with that you now enjoy sleep more in fact if truly advancing as a human being you now finally see the value of the " power nap " unlike your youthful self who saw the entire endeavor as a total waste of time hehehe .... 

Just remember gsds will look like dogs way way way before they even remotely think like even slightly matured puppies hehehe congratulations to your family ... boy or girl, top names in the lead at this time ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

NCAA FB day


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Dogs hanging out while I grill some chicken.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rojote said:


> NCAA FB day
> View attachment 16155565


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy helping us with the quiz. 








Neck scratch nirvana. 
















Sunday morning cuddles with the Popster before the morning walk. Raining like a mufugga & blowing a hoolie again - a day o’shlte as the locals call it


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I can honestly say that the 3 of us are bloody stuffed!!
Done like a dinner!!
All the best fellow animal crazies 
Dave
























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd had the right idea for a lazy Sunday morning.








After a team meeting we all decided it was only right and proper to go out and brave the elements for our morning constitutional.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

The photo of Floyd could be titled, "I feel pretty" (now humming the tune in my head)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16156361


Welcome to the best damn forum thread on earth brother!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe milking some chin scratches.
















Nothin' quite like a little mini-poodle butt on your head at nap time (says Azloe)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It is with a heavy heart & to be honest rage in my heart as well that , last seen at Wednesday around 8pm that our beloved Boris ( B.T.B) to those who know & love him. He was seen heading out for a normal nightly hunt on our property. He rarely even approached sections near other neighbors property line let alone ever ever going near the road. 


Countless full family searches near & far has come up with nothing .. no tracks, no recent kills which would have shown boris had been active that night , nothing! Checking the heavy fern beds , probably hundreds of trees , all the cabinets in home, in the cottage , in the shops , under the shops , knocking on neighbors we had never spoken to but merely given a wave to being neighborly. All the sides of the main road checked again nothing ... no sign of anything. 


This is a cat who came when called like our dogs , always enjoyed coming in to snack , power nap & regain his super powers , hang out with us , lay with the other dogs since he thought of himself as a dog. You get the idea and it's sunday and I'm sadly coming to the conclusion that our boris is gone. 


I really really really want to be proved wrong that's one of the main reasons for the post cause he would seem to get a laugh out of it as a sign of my worry for the glorious amazing bastard.....


So tonight as the deer gather which would always bring boris joy as he would pretend stalk them I'm sure day dreaming about the day he had the size and skillset to finally take one down ... 

Hopefully posting this here is okay as he really is/was an honorary dog cat to us.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> It is with a heavy heart & to be honest rage in my heart as well that , last seen at Wednesday around 8pm that our beloved Boris ( B.T.B) to those who know & love him. He was seen heading out for a normal nightly hunt on our property. He rarely even approached sections near other neighbors property line let alone ever ever going near the road.
> 
> 
> Countless full family searches near & far has come up with nothing .. no tracks, no recent kills which would have shown boris had been active that night , nothing! Checking the heavy fern beds , probably hundreds of trees , all the cabinets in home, in the cottage , in the shops , under the shops , knocking on neighbors we had never spoken to but merely given a wave to being neighborly. All the sides of the main road checked again nothing ... no sign of anything.
> ...


Hey Tats, happened to be on when this came through. I will only say this about male cats, they do some crazy shizzzat out in the wild, and speaking from experience sometimes they just don't come back - gone without a trace as they say. I really hope I'm wrong. On the flip side, we recently "lost" Pongo for about 24 hrs., and he's not allowed outside right now. He miraculously appeared from some undisclosed location inside the house the next day. You just never know with these feline dudes. Keep us posted please.


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> It is with a heavy heart & to be honest rage in my heart as well that , last seen at Wednesday around 8pm that our beloved Boris ( B.T.B) to those who know & love him. He was seen heading out for a normal nightly hunt on our property. He rarely even approached sections near other neighbors property line let alone ever ever going near the road.
> 
> 
> Countless full family searches near & far has come up with nothing .. no tracks, no recent kills which would have shown boris had been active that night , nothing! Checking the heavy fern beds , probably hundreds of trees , all the cabinets in home, in the cottage , in the shops , under the shops , knocking on neighbors we had never spoken to but merely given a wave to being neighborly. All the sides of the main road checked again nothing ... no sign of anything.
> ...


My favorite cat was Winston, an orange cat with a mischievous personality. I've just been admiring some of your posts with the little guy. Best of luck and hopefully Boris makes a safe return soon! 🤞🏻


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Tjcdas said:


> Enzo, Dino and Rocky.


Great names and I can associate their names with their bodies...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Azloe milking some chin scratches.
> View attachment 16157714
> View attachment 16157715
> 
> ...


Good boy, Azloe.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> It is with a heavy heart & to be honest rage in my heart as well that , last seen at Wednesday around 8pm that our beloved Boris ( B.T.B) to those who know & love him. He was seen heading out for a normal nightly hunt on our property. He rarely even approached sections near other neighbors property line let alone ever ever going near the road.
> 
> 
> Countless full family searches near & far has come up with nothing .. no tracks, no recent kills which would have shown boris had been active that night , nothing! Checking the heavy fern beds , probably hundreds of trees , all the cabinets in home, in the cottage , in the shops , under the shops , knocking on neighbors we had never spoken to but merely given a wave to being neighborly. All the sides of the main road checked again nothing ... no sign of anything.
> ...


Hope the bastard comes home, soon, Tats. He seems quite a lovable character.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> It is with a heavy heart & to be honest rage in my heart as well that , last seen at Wednesday around 8pm that our beloved Boris ( B.T.B) to those who know & love him. He was seen heading out for a normal nightly hunt on our property. He rarely even approached sections near other neighbors property line let alone ever ever going near the road.
> 
> 
> Countless full family searches near & far has come up with nothing .. no tracks, no recent kills which would have shown boris had been active that night , nothing! Checking the heavy fern beds , probably hundreds of trees , all the cabinets in home, in the cottage , in the shops , under the shops , knocking on neighbors we had never spoken to but merely given a wave to being neighborly. All the sides of the main road checked again nothing ... no sign of anything.
> ...


Fingers crossed he’ll come strolling back soon, tail in the air, cock of the walk 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fingers crossed he’ll come strolling back soon, tail in the air, cock of the walk
> View attachment 16158021


Exactly ... he is probably down by the creek being seduced by those 3 clothes washing gypsies.. but we got him from the shelter & they auto snip anything with testicles so not sure how much power & sway they would have over him .... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Exactly ... he is probably down by the creek being seduced by those 3 clothes washing gypsies.. but we got him from the shelter & they auto snip anything with testicles so not sure how much power & sway they would have over him ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tat's never met a cat that was not a natural hunting machine..survival for months without a 2nd thought or remorse.
Hope he gets home for you and gets a bell on his collar. 
There is no time limit on a missing feline, so hope he swaggers back home sooner..
Dave



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> It is with a heavy heart & to be honest rage in my heart as well that , last seen at Wednesday around 8pm that our beloved Boris ( B.T.B) to those who know & love him. He was seen heading out for a normal nightly hunt on our property. He rarely even approached sections near other neighbors property line let alone ever ever going near the road.
> 
> 
> Countless full family searches near & far has come up with nothing .. no tracks, no recent kills which would have shown boris had been active that night , nothing! Checking the heavy fern beds , probably hundreds of trees , all the cabinets in home, in the cottage , in the shops , under the shops , knocking on neighbors we had never spoken to but merely given a wave to being neighborly. All the sides of the main road checked again nothing ... no sign of anything.
> ...


Hope Boris returns soon from a great adventure... filthy and happy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Her tender look when she wants food.. She is going on 14 years, so spoiling her as much as possible.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd, my running partner.















Forgot to get a pic of the watch.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Sophie likes Seikos:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Tat's never met a cat that was not a natural hunting machine..survival for months without a 2nd thought or remorse.
> Hope he gets home for you and gets a bell on his collar.
> There is no time limit on a missing feline, so hope he swaggers back home sooner..
> Dave
> ...


He has a bell on his collar .. he has a collar!!! That's actually been one of our worries is If he got it snagged on a branch which would be the very worse possibility. Our daughter thinks she put it on in a way where he could break free from it. The last thing you want is a dog or cat stuck , struggling then pulling back and twisting which can easily lead to their demise unfortunately. 

But fully agree!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Donerix said:


> Sophie likes Seikos:
> View attachment 16159133


She's a cutie.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16160112
> View attachment 16160113


Such a elegant flower !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Freshly washed and fluffy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A fine day 😎


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Having a chat with my oldest son's Bluey..
Aussie safety boots on..
Dave











Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

My new watch arrived today and although I had gotten the red one upon release I ended up sending it down the road quickly there after. Yes it's a soulless robot machine but it's a new watch.








































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax says hello. I’m picking up a Superocean tomorrow. Will post pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful sunshine yesterday.








Has given way to a day o’shlte today.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Jax says hello. I’m picking up a Superocean tomorrow. Will post pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can you not love that face?!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Diesels said:


> How can you not love that face?!


It makes it difficult to get mad at him that’s for sure. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16164650


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16165127


🤗


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Jax says hello. I’m picking up a Superocean tomorrow. Will post pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Got it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> 🤗
> View attachment 16165189
> 
> View attachment 16165187


Poor Winston was a Poodle guy. 😂

For history buffs _*The Last Lion *_3 volume set is an amazing biography of Churchill.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful sunshine yesterday.
> View attachment 16164596
> 
> Has given way to a day o’shlte today.
> View attachment 16164597


Mr. Tooth,

My bucket list is short, but it does include a trip to Snaggletooth Isle, running and swimming with the dogs, and napping with the pack on your couch afterwards. I'll bring my watch collection that way it won't be awkward or anything...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> Poor Winston was a Poodle guy. 😂
> 
> For history buffs _*The Last Lion *_3 volume set is an amazing biography of Churchill.
> 
> View attachment 16166057


Yeah, sucks to be him and me, but at least my poodles know karate.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Mr. Tooth,
> 
> My bucket list is short, but it does include a trip to Snaggletooth Isle, running and swimming with the dogs, and napping with the pack on your couch afterwards. I'll bring my watch collection that way it won't be awkward or anything...


Count me in. I'll even take the days of 💩, since it hardly rains where I live. 🌧⛈


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah, sucks to be him and me, but at least my poodles know karate.
> View attachment 16166097


Looks more like Kung Fu. 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah, sucks to be him and me, but at least my poodles know karate.
> View attachment 16166097


Crouching Poodle, Hidden Chew Toy


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah, sucks to be him and me, but at least my poodles know karate.
> View attachment 16166097


Ninja warrior..
I'll go to the island as well to pick up my landy..seeing how Snag won't deliver!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah, sucks to be him and me, but at least my poodles know karate.
> View attachment 16166097


Always think when you see a big, standard poodle looping along that there are few dogs that look quite so athletic and composed - as long as they don't have the strange hair cut! We always had smaller poodles in the family growing up and left their hair to grow with just a short back and sides now and again - great characters they were.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Mr. Tooth,
> 
> My bucket list is short, but it does include a trip to Snaggletooth Isle, running and swimming with the dogs, and napping with the pack on your couch afterwards. I'll bring my watch collection that way it won't be awkward or anything...





Diesels said:


> Count me in. I'll even take the days of 💩, since it hardly rains where I live. 🌧⛈





DaveandStu said:


> Ninja warrior..
> I'll go to the island as well to pick up my landy..seeing how Snag won't deliver!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Come on in guys, the water’s lovely.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't want to get up yet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Uncle Si and his hunting dog classic.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it - perfick photo 👍🏻


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Finley unimpressed with my watch photo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dan01 said:


> Finley unimpressed with my watch photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s not the only one Dan 🤗


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Uncle Si and his hunting dog classic.


Well they were originally German wildfowling/hunting dogs ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Come on in guys, the water’s lovely.
> View attachment 16166649
> View attachment 16166650
> View attachment 16166651
> ...


Just checking Snag..no crocodiles, box jellyfish, white pointers, irikanji, stone fish,. Bluebottles, tiger sharks and on and on..killer whales??
There has to be some surprise..ice floes??
Might need more than my " Budgie smugglers""


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

The wifey’s little rascal and one true love. Haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

8505davids said:


> Well they were originally German wildfowling/hunting dogs ...
> 
> View attachment 16167378


The orginal retriever sports dog ! Smart as whips but unfortunately most dont want to have a dog with that hairdo.. and now the world has endless doodle-combos which some are as dumb as bricks , others pretty decent dogs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Here have some commotion & chaos....

I give the super young pup some credit for even attempting to hang with the bigger , way more aggressive full contact pups. 

Annika's job was made a bit harder to fetch as she had two germans right on her 6 willing & almost abled to tackle her if she made a misstep....



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Upon closer examination here is the realization of fear lol .... the pup will grow to be strong hehehe and most likely wont find itself under a dog meat tornado again ....






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Upon closer examination here is the realization of fear lol .... the pup will grow to be strong hehehe and most likely wont find itself under a dog meat tornado again ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great looking crew 👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Just checking Snag..no crocodiles, box jellyfish, white pointers, irikanji, stone fish,. Bluebottles, tiger sharks and on and on..killer whales??
> There has to be some surprise..ice floes??
> Might need more than my " Budgie smugglers""


Only dangers are jellyfish & Orcas in my pool Dave. Never been stung by the jellyfish, maybe they’re not the stinging kind, and it is my dream, and my nightmare, to have an encounter with the Orcas. Happened to an acquaintance from the local hospital. She did not enjoy the experience 😱


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Only dangers are jellyfish & Orcas in my pool Dave. Never been stung by the jellyfish, maybe they’re not the stinging kind, and it is my dream, and my nightmare, to have an encounter with the Orcas. Happened to an acquaintance from the local hospital. She did not enjoy the experience


Yeah orcas are one of the animals that break the entire concept of nature being simple minded nor unnecessarily cruel. Amazing animals but you wouldnt want to have a pack of even one think of you as a seal. 

When I see your water pics for some reason I always think of Wim Hof, the iceman & how he regulates entire sections of his body once considered autonomous. Beautiful water but looks chilly. With all that said mark us down down for plus 2 for what is sounding like the get together of the year.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Only dangers are jellyfish & Orcas in my pool Dave. Never been stung by the jellyfish, maybe they’re not the stinging kind, and it is my dream, and my nightmare, to have an encounter with the Orcas. Happened to an acquaintance from the local hospital. She did not enjoy the experience 😱


Any midgies up there? Don't want to go out in your budgie smugglers up the west coast when the midgies are about....only thing we got on the east coast are jellyfish, seals and dolphins and the odd migrant midge..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8505davids said:


> Any midgies up there? Don't want to go out in your budgie smugglers up the west coast when the midgies are about....only thing we got on the east coast are jellyfish, seals and dolphins and the odd migrant midge..


No midges, nothing like they get on the west coast. On a still wind day we might get a few, but those days are few and far between 💨😊


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

walking the dog …


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just a short update: Ozzy is still holding on. Last 3 days he's eating better, and he's happy when he see us. Wagging his tail, bouncing around us, cuddle... and has additional support. Unfortunately, he can't walk more than 5min, dragging his hind legs, his blood results are terrible, pee under himself... I truly hope he'll be with us for some more time. He's got the will, and we too... Rainy day, so pack is napping whole day.












































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Wishing him all the best - my brother lost one of his dogs (collie/lad cross) a few months ago and its sister is in a similar position to yours now although she has the odd good day when she can get out.
My Louis going a bit grey now around the edges when you see him in bright light.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

My In-laws poodle Chance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blends in with the carpet. 😁


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Blends in with the carpet.


Perfect camo ... he is ready for hunting season for sures!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

He’s a mess. Dude can stand on his hind legs for 10 min easy. He told me to put some English on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> He’s a mess. Dude can stand on his hind legs for 10 min easy. He told me to put some English on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a few canines that seem to be evolving into bipedal creatures further deluding the scientific gathering of data attempts in the area of all things samsquatch studies. Damn them !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... pretty sure I found the place the big ass male bear had been bedding down .. and when two stubborn dogs have one stick then it usually ends with both stubborn dogs tugging , pulling , yanking until like magic the one stick snaps and becomes 2 sticks ... tadaaaa gotta love nature.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Long ride yesterday. Lazy day today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The last image is a test ... if your dog gets in this position when running then you know that damn dog is fast as snot.


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> The last image is a test ... if your dog gets in this position when running then you know that damn dog is fast as snot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Tats, that's Cheetah speed.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah Tats, that's Cheetah speed.
> View attachment 16171726


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummmmm not to be that guy but what the hell ? 


No pool party invites sent my way , anyone else? Anyone ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmmm not to be that guy but what the hell ?
> 
> 
> No pool party invites sent my way , anyone else? Anyone ?
> ...


Haha. Everyone is more than welcome. The more tats the better, or not. All good. Make Your way south for the winter. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Haha. Everyone is more than welcome. The more tats the better, or not. All good. Make Your way south for the winter. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be surprised when Dave shows up at your door in his budgie smugglers. 😆


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Don't be surprised when Dave shows up at your door in his budgie smugglers. 😆


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She will leap and go nuts for smoked turkey and I make sure not to exposed fingers to her bite





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels, my grand daughter Quinny lays around like your pooch does, tongue flapping about:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone else having trouble seeing pictures? I can see most, but not some (my own included).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Anyone else having trouble seeing pictures? I can see most, but not some (my own included).


Same here. I’m using my iPad & iPhone on the desktop site, same problem on both.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

duc said:


> Anyone else having trouble seeing pictures? I can see most, but not some (my own included).


I did on the web version but on Tapatalk they showed up. Not sure why as it’s usually tapa that’s glitchy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Ok thanks. I've been off line for the past couple of weeks (mostly) and wondered if some new file storage policy kicked in while I was away.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> Diesels, my grand daughter Quinny lays around like your pooch does, tongue flapping about:
> 
> View attachment 16172991
> 
> ...


Haha. Not sure why Roxy sticks her tongue out when she's laying down. She's doesn't usually do it when she's sitting up. 
Cute grand daughter.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Anyone else having trouble seeing pictures? I can see most, but not some (my own included).


All good here. I'm in a browser on a desktop pc.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Anyone else having trouble seeing pictures? I can see most, but not some (my own included).


All good here my friend!!
I'm still stuffing it up on both Tapatalk and WUS.
Lovely pic of your latest joy in your lives...
See you soon mate!
Dave


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Some days you just need to cozy-up on the sofa.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Why are you waking me up so early for?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

George was back at the vet for his check-up, sailed through it. Fluid build up almost gone, heart (despite its murmur) and pulse are both strong. His soft palate can be helped with anti inflammatory drugs if necessary. I think the little beggar is just playing us. Upside/downside (_delete as appropriate_) of this, he’s become my dog. Won’t leave me alone.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> George was back at the vet for his check-up, sailed through it. Fluid build up almost gone, heart (despite its murmur) and pulse are both strong. His soft palate can be helped with anti inflammatory drugs if necessary. I think the little beggar is just playing us. Upside/downside (_delete as appropriate_) of this, he’s become my dog. Won’t leave me alone.
> 
> View attachment 16176009
> 
> ...


He's found his best mate!!
Top stuff to hear
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno met a new buddy today. They stood and stared at each other for a good five minutes...























Autumn is here and I tend to go for earthier tones this time of year. So I went for some Asian fusion in today's outfit.








As you can see, the conventional woodland camouflage that I usually wear has given way to a Thai camouflage pattern from the 80's.
















I don't know what I would do without Brassey's book of camouflage...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Don't drop your book outdoors, you'll never find it!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We are all comfort Ozzy and cuddle with him. Old boy is still fighting  





































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dropped a few avocados off to a mate,
his daughters dog's Lola and daisy.
I have never seen a dog swing it's leg to the rhythm of its tail on a couch like Daisy..bloody hilarious. 

Good old Ozzie Alun, the whole pack is with him mate 
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Dropped a few avocados off to a mate,
> his daughters dog's Lola and daisy.
> I have never seen a dog swing it's leg to the rhythm of its tail on a couch like Daisy..bloody hilarious.
> 
> ...


Haha. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

\


http://imgur.com/TOyaNLB




http://imgur.com/rvD3m8w


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16174508


Ummm...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno met a new buddy today. They stood and stared at each other for a good five minutes...
> View attachment 16176478
> 
> View attachment 16176476


"What they been feeding _that _dog?"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We are all comfort Ozzy and cuddle with him. Old boy is still fighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Ozzy. You, too, Noc.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Hang in there, Ozzy. You, too, Noc.


Plus 100 ..Urb!!
Wish you were able to have a dog again mate as I reckon it would be so funny!!
You'd bring the best out for sure mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Plus 100 ..Urb!!
> Wish you were able to have a dog again mate as I reckon it would be so funny!!
> You'd bring the best out for sure mate
> Dave
> ...


Not till I retire, probably, Dave, which is getting to be not so terribly far away. I'm nearer the end of my career than the beginning, that's for sure.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Dropped a few avocados off to a mate,
> his daughters dog's Lola and daisy.
> I have never seen a dog swing it's leg to the rhythm of its tail on a couch like Daisy..bloody hilarious.
> 
> ...


Can you mail me a few cases of those avocados 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dreich.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Can you mail me a few cases of those avocados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tats..I've campaigned for forty years to supply you guys with our produce.
Mate I'd love too as I've never put anything in my fruit I would not feed to my kids!!
If it ever happens..I will sleep at night knowing you are 100% safe.
Or it won't ever happen. 
Profit won't b ever replace integrity. 
Tjs mate 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dreich.
> View attachment 16178094
> View attachment 16178095
> View attachment 16178097
> ...


Good jebus. We have maybe 5 or 6 of those days a year on my island.
You're not flying today, I take it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Good jebus. We have maybe 5 or 6 of those days a year on my island.
> You're not flying today, I take it?


A true day of shlte, of which we get plenty 🤣
I’m off work for a week while the memsahib is away on the mainland.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh my God guys! When you're ready to say goodbye, and old boy surprises everyone! Vet can't believe in what he see on video!
Ozzy says "Try to catch me!"
BTW, Ben again showed his big heart today. Vet draws his blood and Ben gives him kisses! What a good boy he is!





Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know what I would do without Brassey's book of camouflage...


Looks around, who said that?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Oh my God guys! When you're ready to say goodbye, and old boy surprises everyone! Vet can't believe in what he see on video!
> Ozzy says "Try to catch me!"
> BTW, Ben again showed his big heart today. Vet draws his blood and Ben gives him kisses! What a good boy he is!
> 
> ...


I've watched that video so many times..happy dog.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Chihuahuas ❤


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dog sitting today. Front seat only when waiting, harness in rear when driving. Mine in boot sleeping.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Dog sitting today. Front seat only when waiting, harness in rear when driving. Mine in boot sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 16180164


Beautiful Cocker, made my morning, thanks.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

New day, new camouflage. I'm going for a Danish theme today. Dressed in puff pastry.😬








Dannebrogen on my feet and Danish camouflage blazer from Carhartt.






















And before you ask. Yes. The Oris chronograph is a diver.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> New day, new camouflage. I'm going for a Danish theme today. Dressed in puff pastry.😬
> View attachment 16181952
> 
> Dannebrogen on my feet and Danish camouflage blazer from Carhartt.
> ...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

This wasn’t supposed to be a Doggy shot, but the puppy is here and he gets jealous of everything, even my Pelagos 😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Amazon is mostly evilllll but even bozo every once in a while will post something cute ... roarrrrrr!!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16182053
> View attachment 16182054
> View attachment 16182055
> View attachment 16182057
> ...


First time I've seen Sprockers outdoors without a smile on his face.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Nighthawk for chores with an assist from my girl Maisie


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She gets so happy when she comes along for a drive to the plant nursery






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here’s a CW C60 GMT and Ike…


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tas1911 said:


> Here’s a CW C60 GMT and Ike…
> View attachment 16182718


Your pictures are getting so close to being spot on ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When you forget that your all time most favorite chocolate lab of all time-dom got to be the cover of a regional magazine...


Yeah (( mic drop)))









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tas1911 said:


> Here’s a CW C60 GMT and Ike…
> View attachment 16182718


Better pics if your dog please.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> First time I've seen Sprockers outdoors without a smile on his face.


Sprockets not happy he has to get out of the water.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lazy day watching college ball.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Better pics if your dog please.


Ok, here’s more Ike!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Lazy day watching college ball.
> View attachment 16183258
> View attachment 16183259
> View attachment 16183260
> ...


Pic #2 👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deuces are wild


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tas1911 said:


> Ok, here’s more Ike!
> View attachment 16183285
> View attachment 16183281
> View attachment 16183282
> ...


My uncle was a Dane guy , he always had them in pairs. Which Dane does this make for you ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Deuces are wild


Very clever .... dogs hate it when you take pics of them dropping the kids at the pool.. so to speak ... I made the backdrop of one years Happy Yule & Holidays cards one with a aussie dropping a deuce in the background. Lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... labor induced day but outside so yeah after the last 9 posts to go I'll gladly pass on fencing for the rest of my life after this...




























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tas1911 said:


> Ok, here’s more Ike!
> View attachment 16183285
> View attachment 16183281
> View attachment 16183282
> ...


Thanks mate..Ike looks like a bloody great big mate!!
Look forward to seeing more of the great big fella!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Very clever .... dogs hate it when you take pics of them dropping the kids at the pool.. so to speak ... I made the backdrop of one years Happy Yule & Holidays cards one with a aussie dropping a deuce in the background. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so true and well said mate..never had one yet in my life that will just drop " one"
However I do enjoy hearing the shrieks when one finds its way under the old " hill's hoist"
Clever stuff you and Winks..
Bloody great to have us all on board, all of us with 4 legs!!
I'd say 3 but knowing Alun so well he will have already had many no matter what or where...
Dave


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> My uncle was a Dane guy , he always had them in pairs. Which Dane does this make for you ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He’s our 4th...but we only had one at a time.
He’s 14 months old and weighs 160lbs.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate..Ike looks like a bloody great big mate!!
> Look forward to seeing more of the great big fella!!
> Dave


Here’s a few more, thanks.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tas1911 said:


> Here’s a few more, thanks.
> View attachment 16183481
> View attachment 16183483
> View attachment 16183482
> View attachment 16183484


Love these gentle giants.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ripple wonders if that chicken scat is worth the peck he's about to fetch..
















Old pic of new watch.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... labor induced day but outside so yeah after the last 9 posts to go I'll gladly pass on fencing for the rest of my life after this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tats, you are our resident overachiever - simultaneously playing fetch while digging and setting fence posts that I'm sure are perfectly plumb.

Don't forget to drain that pool (if not already)!!! It was in the low 40's here in Maryland last night - fall is officially upon us!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ripple wonders if that chicken scat is worth the peck he's about to fetch..
> View attachment 16183815
> View attachment 16183822
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking girls.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful looking girls.


Thanks Snag, my daughter picked them out for their variety, and I agree that they are some pretty birds. They’re starting to produce eggs now which I’m very happy to have at least one onsite food source in this wacky COVID-shortage world we live in.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16183900
> View attachment 16183901
> View attachment 16183903
> View attachment 16183904
> View attachment 16183906


Where there are seals there are usually sharks. Do you get sharks in the area Snag?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Where there are seals there are usually sharks. Do you get sharks in the area Snag?


Sharks no. Orcas yes. ‘Tis my dream, and my nightmare, to have an encounter with them. Happened to an acquaintance. She did not enjoy the experience of having a huge black and white leviathan suddenly pass just feet beneath her. Left her unharmed, but messed with her head. Changed the way she swims now.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Sea Viper and Maisie


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sharks no. Orcas yes. ‘Tis my dream, and my nightmare, to have an encounter with them. Happened to an acquaintance. She did not enjoy the experience of having a huge black and white leviathan suddenly pass just feet beneath her. Left her unharmed, but messed with her head. Changed the way she swims now.


Wow I bet! I’ve seen sharks but no orcas in the wild. Would be great if you got a pic of one.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16184672
> 
> View attachment 16184676


" in the zone"
🙃🙃


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Wow I bet! I’ve seen sharks but no orcas in the wild. Would be great if you got a pic of one.


From the beach🤔🤞🤞
Hey Wink, you've done well mate with your chickens it does not seem that long ago they were under heatlamps in basement with fingers crossed!!
Top stuff mate


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ripple wonders if that chicken scat is worth the peck he's about to fetch..
> View attachment 16183815
> View attachment 16183822
> 
> ...


When you think you came across a frog ... so you very quietly approach the little fella ... only to have a dog swoop in and eat the chicken poo.... thanks dogs for being here & always in the present moment ! 

Heheheh






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, you are our resident overachiever - simultaneously playing fetch while digging and setting fence posts that I'm sure are perfectly plumb.
> 
> Don't forget to drain that pool (if not already)!!! It was in the low 40's here in Maryland last night - fall is officially upon us!


Drained already by a few weeks ago sadly .. now even oddly considering disassembling & putting it away but my past tells me the goblins would take a few critical pieces this winter so I dont dare and yes we have a few days of sunny 50s then down to the 40s and raining cloud covered melancholic weather... 

Oddly a baby baby lady bug just landed on me which seems odd that insects would be doing one last batch of chitlins this late in the year but good on them !! You go little baby ladybug you go ! Last imagine is in theory his Action Flight take off but I cant guarentee I caught the little winged button.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16183900
> View attachment 16183901
> View attachment 16183903
> View attachment 16183904
> View attachment 16183906


Ummm bro ... your damn dog lost all his fur !!! And to be brutally honest here he doesn't quite seem to get the concept of fetch ... just saying...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Paxman said:


> Orsa Sea Viper and Maisie
> View attachment 16184231
> View attachment 16184234


This is dangerously close to too much watch not enough dog ... wouldnt be shocked if this gets meme-ed.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16183900
> View attachment 16183901
> View attachment 16183903
> View attachment 16183904
> View attachment 16183906


Looking for his water buddy Sprocket.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Going through loving comments innocently enough , sensing I was being watched some how .. not like when you feel some paranormal ghostly being viewed kind of vibe ... hmmmmm oh yeah now I get it.

Ps what were once nice awesome blinds now fully cat tested (( destruction )) pfffttt animals arghhhh!!!






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16184672
> 
> View attachment 16184676


The grey ghost of germany , once a breed strictly to be owned by the blue bloods of their society ... did you have to show your lordship or baron pedigree upon purchasing these beautiful pup ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> The grey ghost of germany , once a breed strictly to be owned by the blue bloods of their society ... did you have to show your lordship or baron pedigree upon purchasing these beautiful pup ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Luckily my lack of pedigree did not prevent me from the privilege of having such a noble animal lounge on my furniture.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Fellas..meet the lady " Dais"
Been trying to catch up with an old mate from the boats. 
In town and he pulls up to post, so volunteered to watch her as it's stinking hot here..she pokes her tongue out with a scratch and is 8 years old..beautiful pup.
All the best 
Dave






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Fellas..meet the lady " Dais"
> Been trying to catch up with an old mate from the boats.
> In town and he pulls up to post, so volunteered to watch her as it's stinking hot here..she pokes her tongue out with a scratch and is 8 years old..beautiful pup.
> All the best
> ...


Beautiful.. she looks like she loves the usual behind the ear scratchies .. she checks out , she's a pupper. Enjoy the catch up with old mates brother ... cheers ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Beautiful.. she looks like she loves the usual behind the ear scratchies .. she checks out , she's a pupper. Enjoy the catch up with old mates brother ... cheers !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tks mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

doggy 1









diver 1


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

doggy 2









diver 2


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly and Sasha out for an afternoon walk around the neighborhood with Mrs duc:










Work pace has been brutal (mostly 6 days a week) lately. Can't wait to get back here and catch up with you animal crazies!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Great thread topic! 
Nighttime play session—
Borealis Oceanaut + Arrow + Bodhi.
2nd pic with the watch more in focus + Bodhi.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DSS said:


> Great thread topic!
> Nighttime play session—
> Borealis Oceanaut + Arrow + Bodhi.
> 2nd pic with the watch more in focus + Bodhi.
> ...


Prefer the first pic 👍🏻 No-one here really cares about the watch 😉

Edit - nice watch 🤣


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Going through loving comments innocently enough , sensing I was being watched some how .. not like when you feel some paranormal ghostly being viewed kind of vibe ... hmmmmm oh yeah now I get it.
> 
> Ps what were once nice awesome blinds now fully cat tested (( destruction )) pfffttt animals arghhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like a great spot you’ve got! But aren’t the deer supposed to be _outside_ the fence?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16185876


C‘mon Riddim, we expect better of you.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

This morning with Bodhi, Arrow, Zoretto Indy. They’re like, “yeah, really? Another watch?”


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> C‘mon Riddim, we expect better of you.
> View attachment 16185890





Snaggletooth said:


> C‘mon Riddim, we expect better of you.
> View attachment 16185890



Thank you! I'm in --

She's my everything!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DSS said:


> This morning with Bodhi, Arrow, Zoretto Indy. They’re like, “yeah, really? Another watch?”
> 
> View attachment 16185995
> 
> ...


Nice pups!

This is our second "Bodhi." The first one hasn't been around in a while, though.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you! I'm in --
> 
> She's my everything!
> 
> ...


Bloody Pearler mate!!
Thats who we want..
Now name of the could be if she was defending dangerous lady please??
Top stuff
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16186857


Thats a rippa too Travis!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DSS said:


> Looks like a great spot you’ve got! But aren’t the deer supposed to be _outside_ the fence?


Heheheh oh can you tell those last 9 posts arent up ? This feels very judgey as kids would say hehehehe hahaha yes yes they are supposed to be on the inside although my wife would greatly love it if when the last section gets buttoned down that a few of " her " deer remain ... oh boy !!!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you! I'm in --
> 
> She's my everything!
> 
> ...


You are forgiven for your past sins ... ps nice looking czechy shepherd.. love the flat backs nice and healthy and just enough bat **** crazy to keep things interesting.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Heheheh oh can you tell those last 9 posts arent up ? This feels very judgey as kids would say hehehehe hahaha yes yes they are supposed to be on the inside although my wife would greatly love it if when the last section gets buttoned down that a few of " her " deer remain ... oh boy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured the posts from the earlier post were these posts, with the deer soon to be banished. No judgement!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DSS said:


> I figured the posts from the earlier post were these posts, with the deer soon to be banished. No judgement!


Hehehe , I'll let all you guys know if I'm able to capture of few of these soon to be domesticated deer. They already dont care about the dogs , noise , cats , chickens , turkeys I mean hell I cant think of what else would deter them at this stage? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> I cant think of what else would deter them at this stage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A crackling fire and a bottle of A-1 sauce? 

(Just kidding—I like animals)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DSS said:


> A crackling fire and a bottle of A-1 sauce?
> 
> (Just kidding—I like animals)


Hehehehe after mixing in different animal aside from the back strap which is damn good period. Deer at least for me is game-y & prefer it mixed with other animals & added fat so by the time it's all done what I really should have harvested was a wild boar. Lol 

Ps I love animals as well but also know about managing herd size and we have harsh harsh winters so I believe you can both love & harvest animals ... 

Besides this ... I would have 25 year old cattle never processed cause how in the hell do you harvest this darn cute booger ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Found Roxy sleeping on my son's laundry basket.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Found Roxy sleeping on my son's laundry basket.
> View attachment 16187208


Hand wash only, do not tumble dry 😎


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Found Roxy sleeping on my son's laundry basket.
> View attachment 16187208


Dogs love laying on fresh from the dryer clothing...


For the thread









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hand wash only, do not tumble dry 😎


Otherwise she'll shrink. She's small enough as is. 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Otherwise she'll shrink. She's small enough as is. 😁


Great minds/Fools seldom… I was just about to post the same 😂


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16188446
> View attachment 16188447
> View attachment 16188448


Love the snuggle buddy pic


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16186857
> View attachment 16188148
> View attachment 16188152
> View attachment 16188153


Haha. Love those faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

So lazy he slides down the puppy steps


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16186857
> View attachment 16188148
> View attachment 16188152
> View attachment 16188153


Dogs playing Scrabble. Is that the new dogs playing poker?


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16188446
> View attachment 16188447
> View attachment 16188448


If he plays OXYPHENBUTAZONE you’re in trouble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> So lazy he slides down the puppy steps
> 
> View attachment 16188709


That's how I get out of bed. 😴😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting soft as I age..they always used to sleep under the ute!!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16188446
> View attachment 16188447
> View attachment 16188448


Beautiful characterful hounds 😍
<nerd mode engaged>
What brand of Scrabble set is that? Looks great 🤓
<nerd mode disengaged>


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

He’s at it again


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

That last shot was taken 33 years ago and it's the day we picked our first Dogue de Bordeaux Brandy. We are up to our 4th now Bijou...I was wearing my Tudor Submariner back then


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Paco on this day became really upset after I challenged him on the word "ruff"...He didn't want to keep score after that. That Deluxe Scrabble set was given to us as a gift 33 yrs ago


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TravisMorgan said:


> Paco on this day became really upset after I challenged him on the word "ruff"...He didn't want to keep score after that. That Deluxe Scrabble set was given to us as a gift 33 yrs ago
> View attachment 16189954


I'm calling " Paco" correct re ruff🙂🙂
Dave


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

Does this count?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

nfritchley said:


> Does this count?


No...the pipe does not count as your dog


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TravisMorgan said:


> Paco on this day became really upset after I challenged him on the word "ruff"...He didn't want to keep score after that. That Deluxe Scrabble set was given to us as a gift 33 yrs ago
> View attachment 16189954


"Paco" is a fantastic dog name.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

urbino said:


> "Paco" is a fantastic dog name.


My youngest daughter chose the name


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

He demanded fried chicken tonight...had to tell him no


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16188446
> View attachment 16188447
> View attachment 16188448


Awwww one of my all time favorite dogs of ever was our Walker , douge de Bordeaux. Such love bugs... unironically " Walker " refused to walk on a leash for a good two months of him being slide around primarily on grass so yeah....

Beautiful pups ! 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Awwww one of my all time favorite dogs of ever was our Walker , douge de Bordeaux. Such love bugs... unironically " Walker " refused to walk on a leash for a good two months of him being slide around primarily on grass so yeah....
> 
> Beautiful pups !
> 
> ...


Lookit the snowshoes on that pup!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

With our blue toys. Borealis Oceanaut + Arrow.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

nfritchley said:


> Does this count?



This is not a pig.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Couple divers, couple dogs.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DSS said:


> This time by daylight: Borealis Oceanaut + Arrow.
> 
> View attachment 16190772





filthyj24 said:


> Couple divers, couple dogs.


C’mon Gents, play nicely.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big storm, so shutting power down before we melt more lines.
Top day to all 4 leggers and their " owners"
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Incoming!








Ready, set, GO!








Something under this boat sent the hounds crazy; a 🐇 or an 🦦








Peekaboo - I see you! 👀








The watch.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Even the pup’s at it; “cover that thing up, it’s all about ME!”


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ozzy joined us for a walk on Sunday and today. The old boy came to his senses a little bit. Admittedly, today he was slower than on Sunday, but we managed to walk whole 45min!












































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy joined us for a walk on Sunday and today. The old boy came to his senses a little bit. Admittedly, today he was slower than on Sunday, but we managed to walk whole 45min!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


==========================================
wish him well and comfort..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ncmoto said:


> ==========================================
> wish him well and comfort..


Thanks man

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy joined us for a walk on Sunday and today. The old boy came to his senses a little bit. Admittedly, today he was slower than on Sunday, but we managed to walk whole 45min!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's going out his way with you Alun!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> He's going out his way with you Alun!!


I hope he'll be with us for many coming months Dave. He clearly got a will, and we too! He's old fighter, our Ozzy! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hope he'll be with us for many coming months Dave. He clearly got a will, and we too! He's old fighter, our Ozzy!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


He's a marvel mate, couldn't get a passport was the best thing ever for him and team Noc!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> He's a marvel mate, couldn't get a passport was the best thing ever for him and team Noc!!


Yeah, we can clearly see how much he enjoys being here, surrounded with love from everyone. Me, wifey, Ben, Darian, Miha, Nina - not so much (old grumpy lady), and even cats. Three of them regularly come and cuddle with him and Ben when I'm around. They even sleep in their beds! It's so nice to see how well they behave and love to be near to each other. Such a beautiful sight! Love them all. Doggies, cats, all animals...

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Incoming!
> View attachment 16191062
> 
> Ready, set, GO!
> ...


Probably way too late, but I still have an expired pommy passport from a million years ago and still have UK citizenship from my 10yr old self, so what's the price of real estate like in your little bit of paradise? yeah/nah don't bother, as Mr Steppenwolf says...much too late to start all over again....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Big storm, so shutting power down before we melt more lines.
> Top day to all 4 leggers and their " owners"
> Dave
> 
> ...


Our back up generator is currently en route cant wait to not be able to sympathize with your current power problems however; I can still do so currently. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Incoming!
> View attachment 16191062
> 
> Ready, set, GO!
> ...


I see you snagged the new braclet 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I see you snagged the new braclet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No mate, had this one for years 🤗
Edit - must be the quartz Diver One you‘re thinking of @TatsNGuns 🤝


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Our back up generator is currently en route cant wait to not be able to sympathize with your current power problems however; I can still do so currently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


True True mate..I don't auto changeover to gen sets anymore.
All manual switch gear, So I can isolate and control load.

500 Kva...via 3..I'm like you
Preeeeepared

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Lotta smiling faces from Dave and Snag.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> From the beach🤔🤞🤞
> Hey Wink, you've done well mate with your chickens it does not seem that long ago they were under heatlamps in basement with fingers crossed!!
> Top stuff mate


Thanks Dave, been a way for a few days. It's hard to believe those little chicks that all looked the same have grown up to be so different. We have 7 hens and a rooster, the eggs-plosion hasn't happened yet, but we are braced for it 🐔🐔🐔🥚🥚🥚


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> True True mate..I don't auto changeover to gen sets anymore.
> All manual switch gear, So I can isolate and control load.
> 
> 500 Kva...via 3..I'm like you
> ...


Ok Dave, a 500 kVA 3-phase generator? I design and commission power distribution and generator systems for data centers so you're speaking my language. 

That's enough power for 50 standard households. I'm envisioning this generator backs up your giant reptile vivarium, crypto currency server farm, and small scale steel smelter with arc furnace. Am I close?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ok Dave, a 500 kVA 3-phase generator? I design and commission power distribution and generator systems for data centers so you're speaking my language.
> 
> That's enough power for 50 standard households. I'm envisioning this generator backs up your giant reptile vivarium, crypto currency server farm, and small scale steel smelter with arc furnace. Am I close?


Don’t forget the banks of watch winders! 🤗


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

I love everything about this thread!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Don’t forget the banks of watch winders! 🤗


Drat! How does one overlook the watch winders!!! Dave, you need more power. We're upsizing to a megawatt, and we're gonna need a pair of Tesla coils, some 4-in-1 oil, and gauze pads.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Normal walk this a.m.; breezy & cold, but bright outside the showers.





























Went for a run before lunch, Floyd came along for company.






















He’s now enjoying a well earned rest while I prepare homemade burgers for dinner 😋


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I really love these threads, you can learn a lot about a person by the company they keep.

The little one is Bailey, she's the Boss...the Boxer is Tanner, he's her sidekick and partner in crime.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I really love these threads, you can learn a lot about a person by the company they keep.
> 
> The little one is Bailey, she's the Boss...the Boxer is Tanner, he's her sidekick and partner in crime.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the party Chief, Bailey and Tanner. Best thread on WUS; never any discord, just love for the four-legs and a few out of focus shots of watches thrown in for legitimacy 🤗


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome to the party Chief, Bailey and Tanner. Best thread on WUS; never any discord, just love for the four-legs and a few out of focus shots of watches thrown in for legitimacy 🤗


Thanks for the welcome, most days I'd rather deal with dogs than people.

You have a good looking Grey. One of my best boys was a black 120 pound rescued Grey named Blazer. He took up _a lot_ of couch space.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks for the welcome, most days I'd rather deal with dogs than people.
> 
> You have a good looking Grey. One of my best boys was a black 120 pound rescued Grey named Blazer. He took up _a lot_ of couch space.


Floyd’s a whippet sized lurcher; mum was a whippet, dad a rough coated lurcher. We expected him to have a rough/broken coat, but a smoother coated hound you will not meet. Love him to bits 😍








Poppy is a full sized lurcher, no idea of her lineage. I love a good mongrel 🥰








Sprocket is a springer x cocker, a lovely little characterful bugger, starting to show his age now 😘


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I really love these threads, you can learn a lot about a person by the company they keep.
> 
> The little one is Bailey, she's the Boss...the Boxer is Tanner, he's her sidekick and partner in crime.
> 
> ...


They are 2 ".likely " little rogues Brad!!

Great to meet them, however no out of focus watch pic posted. 

Will cost you a shot one day of these 2 in the Landy with something blurry on your wrist!

Ha..all the best in jest mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ok Dave, a 500 kVA 3-phase generator? I design and commission power distribution and generator systems for data centers so you're speaking my language.
> 
> That's enough power for 50 standard households. I'm envisioning this generator backs up your giant reptile vivarium, crypto currency server farm, and small scale steel smelter with arc furnace. Am I close?


Hey Wink,

Pretty close mate!!
Feeds all the Ripening and storage rooms, runs the packing plant and feeds the pumps around the property that aren't diesel.

Keeps all on 24/7 and leaves me to run my property houses with their own C/O switches for single phase.

Before the " gooses" moved around me, if the power was out for more than a few days.

The local guys used to backfired in to our transformers to assist genuine neighbours.

They don't do that anymore so, the good ones bring all their perishables in boxes and we crate it in to our freezer rooms for our pulp products etc.

( glad you posted Wink, now I have the ability to double check before I do my " weird Einstein ...jest )

Had to go the other day out and asked son to keep Max cool..you know not " love bite" anyone"
His reply below...









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Drat! How does one overlook the watch winders!!! Dave, you need more power. We're upsizing to a megawatt, and we're gonna need a pair of Tesla coils, some 4-in-1 oil, and gauze pads.
> View attachment 16193278
> 
> 
> View attachment 16193290


And some ball bearings.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16192952


You're holding her ball, or something to eat. Not sure which, but it has her full attention.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I really love these threads, you can learn a lot about a person by the company they keep.
> 
> The little one is Bailey, she's the Boss.
> 
> View attachment 16193675


She looks it.

Lotta French Bulldogs up in here. I had no idea they were so popular.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Wink,
> 
> Pretty close mate!!
> Feeds all the Ripening and storage rooms, runs the packing plant and feeds the pumps around the property that aren't diesel.
> ...


Mr. Dave,

By all means, let's see some weird Einstein stuff!

Excuse my ignorance, but whatever kind of agricultural facility you have down there, it sounds pretty freaking cool!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> And some ball bearings.


Mr. U,

It's all ball bearings these days, thanks for catching on!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Mr. U,
> 
> It's all ball bearings these days, thanks for catching on!
> View attachment 16194520


I smelled what you were stepping in.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I really love these threads, you can learn a lot about a person by the company they keep.
> 
> The little one is Bailey, she's the Boss...the Boxer is Tanner, he's her sidekick and partner in crime.
> 
> ...


Great to see you over here Brad….. cheers my friend!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Wink,
> 
> Pretty close mate!!
> Feeds all the Ripening and storage rooms, runs the packing plant and feeds the pumps around the property that aren't diesel.
> ...


Haha, as my kids would say……Max to is truly a cool cat!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Haha, as my kids would say……Max to is truly a cool cat!


Max usually looks so serious. It's good to see him chillax.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> You're holding her ball, or something to eat. Not sure which, but it has her full attention.


Yup. Holding a treat. Roxy and Koji usually look happy and perky... until the cell phone comes out... then their ears go down and look scared. haha


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Don't ask me how the photographer got this motley crew to sit still and look at the camera!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I feel the need, the need for speed - bezoomy lurchers! 


















































Stationary spaniel 😄


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Busy couple of weeks for us, with a new ride for Miss Kilo and her hooman brother came home for the first time since the pandemic!

New vehicle pic, son and Kilo in the back, pic of me and my tiny boy (all 6’10” of him) with Kilo and todays Seiko!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> View attachment 16195339
> View attachment 16195340
> 
> 
> Don't ask me how the photographer got this motley crew to sit still and look at the camera!!


I can imagine the sounds occurring each & every time ups arrives at your door lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I can imagine the sounds occurring each & every time ups arrives at your door lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh lord. Don’t get me started. Same with working from home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Busy couple of weeks for us, with a new ride for Miss Kilo and her hooman brother came home for the first time since the pandemic!
> 
> New vehicle pic, son and Kilo in the back, pic of me and my tiny boy (all 6’10” of him) with Kilo and todays Seiko!
> 
> ...


If he's 6'10", you're not exactly petite, yourself.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> If he's 6'10", you're not exactly petite, yourself.


Thats what the sunroof is for Urb I reckon!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> If he's 6'10", you're not exactly petite, yourself.


Calling dibs on these two for 4 man volleyball , dog can join in too. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

urbino said:


> She's a cutie.


I love her, but she has doubled in size and weight in the last 20 days. She sure can eat ....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

urbino said:


> If he's 6'10", you're not exactly petite, yourself.


i am a tiny 6’5”, and a pizza slice under 230lbs……..my son played basketball through school, was on the Canadian National development team, playing all across North America…..nothing quite like hanging out with a bunch of 16yr olds who are all taller than you!

paid for college, but with 2 broken ankles and numerous other injuries, he complains about his poor old (he’s 26 now) body more than I do!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Donerix said:


> I love her, but she has doubled in size and weight in the last 20 days. She sure can eat ....


Heh. They'll do that.


----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)

Humphrey doesn't fit my driver's (divers? Not sure the ISO standard) watches but he loves the flighty and other dogs so we just wanted to follow this thread. 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seikonuaght said:


> View attachment 16197590
> 
> 
> Humphrey doesn't fit my driver's (divers? Not sure the ISO standard) watches but he loves the flighty and other dogs so we just wanted to follow this thread.


Beauty mate,
Good to meet Humphrey and yourself..best forum. 
No tossa's all on same page...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> i am a tiny 6’5”, and a pizza slice under 230lbs……..my son played basketball through school, was on the Canadian National development team, playing all across North America…..nothing quite like hanging out with a bunch of 16yr olds who are all taller than you!
> 
> paid for college, but with 2 broken ankles and numerous other injuries, he complains about his poor old (he’s 26 now) body more than I do!


" a pizza slice under 230lbs " LMAO !!!! 


Now I'm hungry, thanks pffft !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When you discover you may have a wild animal beast inside your home ... artic fox / banshee/ honey badger...??
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

x_Red_Beard_x said:


>


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll try harder next time!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Rain and wind all night last night... loved it. Clear and windy today.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Might be a repost, can’t remember.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Your dog might be an a$$hole if....

He eats the acorn squash my wife set out for the chickens right in front of them.








Ripple may face death by a thousand pecks...








Little Roo says to little dog "don't be disrespectin' my ladies!"








Azloe could be overheard mumbling "Ripple, have you no decency?"


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Your dog might be an a$$hole if....
> 
> He eats the acorn squash my wife set out for the chickens right in front of them.
> View attachment 16199837
> ...


Dogs are surprisingly fond of vegetables. Mine used to eat squash, too. He'd also nip tomatoes right off the vine with his front teeth, delicate as you please, the goofy bastard.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mixed pack (part of it) sunbathing. BTW, some good news: 
1) Ozzy is much better. Old boy doesn't give up! 
2) Ben will get his last injection against heart worms on Thursday, and will be tested for the second time. 2 weeks ago results were negative - no heart worms or eggs. Also, he'll be adopted! Already met his new future family, and it was love at first sight. If 2nd test shows he's negative on heart worms, Friday is his last day with us. We'll miss him a lot, but there are many other doggies that needs to be rescued and fostered, so... we're happy for him!























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

urbino said:


> Dogs are surprisingly fond of vegetables. Mine used to eat squash, too. He'd also nip tomatoes right off the vine with his front teeth, delicate as you please, the goofy bastard.


Dog tale from my precambrian past; We owned two airedales, as pups they'd follow us into our garden. Dad would give them a bean or a pea off the plant as a treat. As they grew up they figured out they could 'harvest' for themselves. We'd find uprooted bean bushes stripped clean, tomato plants w/ no ripe tomatoes. Their best effort; pulling up an entire corn stalk, pulling off the ears, then nibbling off the kernels as neatly as a machine.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer 2760 Canadian and ”Ike”


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dog tale from my precambrian past; We owned two airedales, as pups they'd follow us into our garden. Dad would give them a bean or a pea off the plant as a treat. As they grew up they figured out they could 'harvest' for themselves. We'd find uprooted bean bushes stripped clean, tomato plants w/ no ripe tomatoes. Their best effort; pulling up an entire corn stalk, pulling off the ears, then nibbling off the kernels as neatly as a machine.


Heh. Those guys do like to dig things up, I guess. Jake never uprooted anything. Probably he knew Dad would skin him alive. Or maybe he knew he'd be killing the golden goose. I dunno. But he'd sure pick them and squoosh them whole, with juice running out both sides of his mouth. Dad -- the gardener -- would just stand there and shake his head in exasperation.

My grandmother, who was in her late 80s by then, would sit in the sun and laugh under her breath at the two of them till she had tears rolling down her cheeks.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Mixed pack (part of it) sunbathing. BTW, some good news:
> 1) Ozzy is much better. Old boy doesn't give up!
> 2) Ben will get his last injection against heart worms on Thursday, and will be tested for the second time. 2 weeks ago results were negative - no heart worms or eggs. Also, he'll be adopted! Already met his new future family, and it was love at first sight. If 2nd test shows he's negative on heart worms, Friday is his last day with us. We'll miss him a lot, but there are many other doggies that needs to be rescued and fostered, so... we're happy for him!
> 
> ...


Great news for both of the big boys. Gonna miss seeing Ben, though.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Our friends' very sleepy 4 month old corgi named Flapjack, tuckered out from playing with his corgi friends Waffles and Crumpet.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Here’s my morning walk team from today.

L-R Holly (my dog) Barney and Kai








Bailey









Cruz









& Murphy









Murphy asking ”when’s lunch”









Couldn’t resist adding this dapper fella, Leo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> Here’s my morning walk team from today.
> 
> L-R Holly (my dog) Barney and Kai
> View attachment 16202479
> ...


Beautiful hounds Ken, esp. the last one - lurcher? How do you like the Holton Prefessional?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful hounds Ken, esp. the last one - lurcher? How do you like the Holton Prefessional?


Leo, with the mohican? He’s actually a labradoodle.

As for the Holton, just landed yesterday. Did a bit of an unboxing HERE (post #5098). But to answer your question, I suspect it’ll replace some of my Casio’s. Love it! 🥰


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Leo looks like me first thing in the morning. Barney looks like mischief.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Barney is ALL mischief.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold day (0°C), nobody wants out of bed 






























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Upon closer examination here is the realization of fear lol .... the pup will grow to be strong hehehe and most likely wont find itself under a dog meat tornado again ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very happy group!!!


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Freelancing again today, with “Ike” the pup!😊


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Cold day (0°C), nobody wants out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words ... heating pads ... if your pups are like mine you could turn on a heating pad without saying a single word & set the egg timer as one after the next will organically sense the warm surface as they make their way onto them lol ... you never have to tell dogs to do things that they love oddly hehehe . 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. I started wearing it the day we picked up our new pup. 
Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Two words ... heating pads ... if your pups are like mine you could turn on a heating pad without saying a single word & set the egg timer as one after the next will organically sense the warm surface as they make their way onto them lol ... you never have to tell dogs to do things that they love oddly hehehe .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm no better than my dogs 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> 9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. I started wearing it the day we picked up our new pup.
> Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


Those ears  Beautiful pup!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_like_divers (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> 9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. I started wearing it the day we picked up our new pup.
> Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


Cool pup! looks like he is admiring your watch in the first pic


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> 9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. I started wearing it the day we picked up our new pup.
> Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


Love those ears!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. The ears crack me up  the left is still coming up. 

Watch wasn’t a diver but haven’t changed watch and wanted to share Magnus with you guys


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> 9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. I started wearing it the day we picked up our new pup.
> Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


Love ‘‘em Brice good to see you back over here!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys. The ears crack me up  the left is still coming up.
> 
> Watch wasn’t a diver but haven’t changed watch and wanted to share Magnus with you guys


Not really about the watches on this thread…….pretty sure you’re good.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys. The ears crack me up  the left is still coming up.


I hope it stays exactly like that. Adds character.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm no better than my dogs
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Well geeesh I'd hope not lol .. we love our dogs cause we see ourselves in them plus a whole lot of better but we all love our bacon bits lol plus now far past the wasted youthful years of never opting for naps I have much to catch up on. Heating pads , snacks, a good dock on a nice lake shiiiiiaaaat.... and on & on. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys. The ears crack me up  the left is still coming up.
> 
> Watch wasn’t a diver but haven’t changed watch and wanted to share Magnus with you guys


Gsds love finding the downed timber within 5 square miles of your location....



Vs 

The Belgian which no one knows what's going on inside their sweet slightly evilish brains.... but that's okay. 

Images stolen from the interwebs.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> 9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. I started wearing it the day we picked up our new pup.
> Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


Great to see you back Brice, Magnus looks exceptional mate, will be a fantastic companion for you and the family!!

Back to " Dog Friendly " accommodation, this guy will be a ripper.

Missing my dogs at moment had a new hip in on Monday that was a bit more involved than I thought, will be laid up with my 2 wags soon I hope.

Love all our dogs, we have a bloody great bunch of members up and posting ts just so good to see all of them and their owners doing their owners!!

Following a new pup again, bloody bewdy mate!!
All the best
Dave


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope you are well and get back on your feet and in the wild soon Dave. In the meantime, let the wags wait on you hand and foot.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I hope you are well and get back on your feet and in the wild soon Dave. In the meantime, let the wags wait on you hand and foot.


Thank you mate,
Yes a bit more involved in complete hip exchange than I understood 
..getting better and am looking forward to seeing all the posts in this thread and my 2 wags at home👍👍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Gsds love finding the downed timber within 5 square miles of your location....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that’s hilarious


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Great to see you back Brice, Magnus looks exceptional mate, will be a fantastic companion for you and the family!!
> 
> Back to " Dog Friendly " accommodation, this guy will be a ripper.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. He is so much fun and we live him so much already. I’m so happy. 

I wish you a speedy and full recovery. 
Get well soon


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Great to see you back Brice, Magnus looks exceptional mate, will be a fantastic companion for you and the family!!
> 
> Back to " Dog Friendly " accommodation, this guy will be a ripper.
> 
> ...


Get well soon Dave, best wishes 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Get well soon Dave, best wishes 👍🏻


Thanks heaps Snag, I'll be out soon as they all have the " tom tits" with me🙃🙃


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Squeezed in a little play time with my boy this morning between meetings 













































It’s more comfy this way


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Dave, get well soon! Take care.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Farewell and goodbye to Ben. We'll all miss you ! 






























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Be well, Dave. Let those medicos take care of you while they have you. The doggos can take over later.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Farewell and goodbye to Ben. We'll all miss you !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a better man than I am, Noc.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Great to see you back Brice, Magnus looks exceptional mate, will be a fantastic companion for you and the family!!
> 
> Back to " Dog Friendly " accommodation, this guy will be a ripper.
> 
> ...


Heal up Dave !!! 


Use to watch operations mostly out of boredom but the hip surgery I respected as it seemed to make those surgeons whip out the power tools and get a good day's work in. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Great to see you back Brice, Magnus looks exceptional mate, will be a fantastic companion for you and the family!!
> 
> Back to " Dog Friendly " accommodation, this guy will be a ripper.
> 
> ...


Wishing you a speedy recovery Mr. Dave.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> You're a better man than I am, Noc.


I'm sure you're good man too Urb! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Farewell and goodbye to Ben. We'll all miss you !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phenomenal...once again a "save".
I am on Urb's side Alun.
Well done for Ben!!
See you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Heal up Dave !!!
> 
> 
> Use to watch operations mostly out of boredom but the hip surgery I respected as it seemed to make those surgeons whip out the power tools and get a good day's work in.
> ...


Thanks Tat's,
Yeah I asked my old guy that did the old for new exchange re power tools?
He said not for him yet he still liked to saw and feel his way in to the bone.
I'm getting my xrays back..far out they belt the Spike to a couple of inches up from your knee down the femur..old school still.
Stay well everyone and thank you all for Kind words and PM's.
Back to our dogs now
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

OK, Ben is obviously adopted in right family! Already yesterday he became friend with everyone. His little human sister, puppy Lola, and of course - cats. His new owners are amazed and already in love in Ben. Especially his little human sister and Lola. Last pic with comment from his new owners: "Everyone loves potato chips" 
He'll have a great life I think 












































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> OK, Ben is obviously adopted in right family! Already yesterday he became friend with everyone. His little human sister, puppy Lola, and of course - cats. His new owners are amazed and already in love in Ben. Especially his little human sister and Lola. Last pic with comment from his new owners: "Everyone loves potato chips"
> He'll have a great life I think
> 
> 
> ...


What a happy story Mr. Noc, thank you for sharing.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Noc, 

Thanks for the update, glad to know Ben is happy and thriving w/ his new family. The photo of Ben and Lola at the couch is priceless. You sir are an angel for our beloved 4 paw angels. 

This is the reason I love this thread, I always get a warm happy feeling seeing all the dogs and owners, the watches are nice too.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo girl wit some toys, and my blue Pely….

@DaveandStu - one thing I learnt from my hernia surgery a few years back, is take all the drugs they offer brother! Get well soon!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> OK, Ben is obviously adopted in right family! Already yesterday he became friend with everyone. His little human sister, puppy Lola, and of course - cats. His new owners are amazed and already in love in Ben. Especially his little human sister and Lola. Last pic with comment from his new owners: "Everyone loves potato chips"
> He'll have a great life I think
> 
> 
> ...


good for you Noc, glad Ben has his “furever” home!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> OK, Ben is obviously adopted in right family! Already yesterday he became friend with everyone. His little human sister, puppy Lola, and of course - cats. His new owners are amazed and already in love in Ben. Especially his little human sister and Lola. Last pic with comment from his new owners: "Everyone loves potato chips"
> He'll have a great life I think
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Lola might remind him of his previous little buddy who liked to get feisty.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Looks like Lola might remind him of his previous little buddy who liked to get feisty.


You're totally right Urb! He really needed someone like that. Others are old and not in best health, so they were not interested into playing with him. I'm sure he's happy to have pal like Lola. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Chicken-dog doing his thing..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> You're totally right Urb! He really needed someone like that. Others are old and not in best health, so they were not interested into playing with him. I'm sure he's happy to have pal like Lola.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Plus he is " enjoying " all the free ear & lip piercings hehehehe , he looks happy as can be ... great job mate ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Chicken-dog doing his thing..
> 
> View attachment 16208872
> 
> View attachment 16208875


Looks like a nice way to roll the afternoon out Wink.. nice to see the chickens out with their big white body guard🙂🙂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Geeesh that whole " I'm a simple man of the people wearing just the exp2 monk like living " was short lived I see lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like a nice way to roll the afternoon out Wink.. nice to see the chickens out with their big white body guard🙂🙂


You don't see a lot of breeds that specialize in chicken herding. Azloe might be a new development.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Geeesh that whole " I'm a simple man of the people wearing just the exp2 monk like living " was short lived I see lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I felt bad not wearing my other watches 










Magnus, always close…


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Don't take this as bragging guys, I just enjoy sharing nice stories with people who understand and enjoy it. Today my younger son found a young sick swan in front of his cottage. A swan cannot on its feet and cannot fly. I examined him all over and he has no broken legs or other injuries, his wings are waving but he can't take off. I called several associations for the protection of birds and animals and finally after 5 pm a gentleman came to pick him up. He says swan is probably ill and took him to a vet hospital for treatment. It will be all right in a couple of days. Here's another successful rescue for the weekend. The swan is beautiful, I would be sorry if we didn't rescued him. If no one showed up, I would put him in my car and drive to the vet and to my house for recovery.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Baby Drake had double back leg knee surgery 2 months ago. He COULD start doing his PT today, but is choosing to rest some more. Go figure. 










plus my new diver


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Good on you for rescuing the Swan. They are beautiful birds. However, he looks like the one that chased me away from the pond and nipped me on the arse when I was a little boy. If it's him, he is very old. ha.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Speedy B said:


> Baby Drake had double back leg knee surgery 2 months ago. He COULD start doing his PT today, but is choosing to rest some more. Go figure.
> 
> View attachment 16209365
> 
> ...


Hope he gets up and going soon mate.
Looks a great little best mate!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Hope he gets up and going soon mate.
> Looks a great little best mate!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks. Out of ALL of my wife’s Poms, he’s my favorite. Haha. 

Gotta say though. I had an acl replacement and was a big baby after. He had 2 and is putting me to shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Speedy B said:


> Thanks. Out of ALL of my wife’s Poms, he’s my favorite. Haha.
> 
> Gotta say though. I had an acl replacement and was a big baby after. He had 2 and is putting me to shame.
> 
> ...


They are way tougher than us mate.
Agreed 👍👍


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Good on you for rescuing the Swan. They are beautiful birds. However, he looks like the one that chased me away from the pond and nipped me on the arse when I was a little boy. If it's him, he is very old. ha.


And had it coming, eh?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> You don't see a lot of breeds that specialize in chicken herding. Azloe might be a new development.


I doubt Azloe even knows this is his specialty..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

urbino said:


> And had it coming, eh?


Most definitely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I doubt Azloe even knows this is his specialty..


When you're a natural at something, you can do it without even knowing you're doing it!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like a nice way to roll the afternoon out Wink.. nice to see the chickens out with their big white body guard🙂🙂


True Dave! Azloe is normally a gregarious fella, but I pity the "stranger" who walks towards one of his people or his chickens. He takes off like a dart, bares his teeth, gets right up on the person, and growls three octaves below normal. It doesn't happen often and is quite shocking to us and the stranger.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> True Dave! Azloe is normally a gregarious fella, but I pity the "stranger" who walks towards one of his people or his chickens. He takes off like a dart, bares his teeth, gets right up on the person, and growls three octaves below normal. It doesn't happen often and is quite shocking to us and the stranger.


You know Wink, 
I reckon Azloe would be " the quiet man at end of bar" plus definitely stand his ground with any threats.

We'd all agree he's a saint to chickens and definitely plays the part well on hair colour model with your girls.

I reckon when he " goes" he doesn't look at all clumsy?

See you mate
Dave



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Yessir, 

switch off = goofy, happy, gangly

switch on = BEAST MODE


----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)

Humphrey had his first visit to the dog groomers(for his glands poor boy) yesterday it's the only time I've heard him growl at anyone. He refuses to walk the same way today 😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Baby Drake had double back leg knee surgery 2 months ago. He COULD start doing his PT today, but is choosing to rest some more. Go figure.
> 
> View attachment 16209365
> 
> ...


Speedy recovery Drake.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Speedy B said:


> Baby Drake had double back leg knee surgery 2 months ago. He COULD start doing his PT today, but is choosing to rest some more. Go figure.
> 
> View attachment 16209365
> 
> ...


Get well soon Baby Drake!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket having a rest day today, he went on a short walk with The Fragrant One. The lurchers & I went out for the usual excursion.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket having a rest day today, he went on a short walk with The Fragrant One. The lurchers & I went out for the usual excursion.
> View attachment 16210173
> View attachment 16210175
> View attachment 16210177
> View attachment 16210178


Snag,

It cracks me up when I hover the mouse over pictures (on the desktop version), some kind of algorithm is "reading" what's in the picture. For example, your first pic produces this statement:

"Cloud sky vertebrate natural landscape dog." You simply can't argue this - Snag definitely has _*natural landscape dogs *_with spines.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally Akita weather here on the Canadian West Coast, with a foggy -1 for this mornings walk……..kilo just loves the cold, unlike Dad, who had his heated seat and heated steering wheel turned on this morning!………and a Seiko!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yesterdays trip to see the salmon spawning and Bald Eagles eating them:
Bald Eagles - 4
Salmon - 10

seems we where about 3-4 weeks to early, so will head back then middle of November…….

…..so no Bald Eagle picks, but managed to snap a few of my girls in the back of the SUV…..and kilo








checkingfor squirrels









……..an


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16210460


Such a beautiful dog


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Finally Akita weather here on the Canadian West Coast, with a foggy -1 for this mornings walk……..kilo just loves the cold, unlike Dad, who had his heated seat and heated steering wheel turned on this morning!………and a Seiko!
> 
> View attachment 16210633
> View attachment 16210634
> ...


Brrr  -1 no thank you


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Check out how much he’s grown and changed on a week
October 23 vs. October 30


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Local youths have been setting off fireworks a week early 🤬 (Guy Fawkes Night on the 5th), as a result my two have been seeking solace from the bangs. Usually they’re Mummy’s guys. But tonight its a different story. Poor guys.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Snag,
> 
> It cracks me up when I hover the mouse over pictures (on the desktop version), some kind of algorithm is "reading" what's in the picture. For example, your first pic produces this statement:
> 
> "Cloud sky vertebrate natural landscape dog." You simply can't argue this - Snag definitely has _*natural landscape dogs *_with spines.


I've noticed that recently, too. I think it was the one of Azloe and the chickens that said, "House plants trees carnivore."


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Check out how much he’s grown and changed on a week
> October 23 vs. October 30


He's trying to catch up with those feet.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kenls said:


> Local youths have been setting off fireworks a week early  (Guy Fawkes Night on the 5th), as a result my two have been seeking solace from the bangs. Usually they’re Mummy’s guys. But tonight its a different story. Poor guys.
> 
> View attachment 16210919


Is this secretly a driving moc shoe post hmmmmmmm 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> He's trying to catch up with those feet.


SNAP Urb!!
I was reading Brices post and looked at how much Magnus had grown and then looked at his feet and went far out he is going to be a very well proportioned dog.
Plus hard to see at night..till teeth   
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this secretly a driving moc shoe post hmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The energy for life that dog has with you all Tats...far out she's a goer!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this secretly a driving moc shoe post hmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all, those are my Ugg “baffies”. (house slippers/shoes).


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> The energy for life that dog has with you all Tats...far out she's a goer!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


How you healing up fellow old timer ? Will the professional bowling career be back at em in 2022 ... the bowling world needs to know brother ! 

Ps happy hallow's eve ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> How you healing up fellow old timer ? Will the professional bowling career be back at em in 2022 ... the bowling world needs to know brother !
> 
> Ps happy hallow's eve ...
> 
> ...


So funny Tats 🤣!!
One of my all time favourites...
Yep my girl broke me out 2 hours ago and with slippers and socks on plus my old mate looking after me!!
All the best mate








Lucky these old brush box floors are scarred up for grip.
Had to lie under a doona for 10 minutes to get Max settled down.
Now he's a trip hazard...a great one👍👍


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Yawning because this photo took the old man 10 minutes to shoot.😬


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bruno, what big teeth you have! When I see any dog having a slow, deep, wholly relaxing yawn, I know 'that's a very happy and content pup.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket still being rested, so just me and the lurchers again this morning.































For all the Sprocket fans, so as to not leave you feeling bereft, here’s the buoy at the weekend 🤗








#freethefeet
🐾👣
🐾
Have a great week y’all 👍🏻

Hope the healing is going quickly & painfree @DaveandStu - our thoughts are with you mate 🤜🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket still being rested, so just me and the lurchers again this morning.
> View attachment 16212225
> View attachment 16212228
> 
> ...


Sprocker's is in the " zone" mate.
👍👍..get some pluggas 🙂🙂
Tks mate
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... second to last image was Gunter actually posing for the camera and was Photographer error by not expecting him to actually pose (( just imagine how majestic he truly looked )) ...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Bruno, what big teeth you have! When I see any dog having a slow, deep, wholly relaxing yawn, I know 'that's a very happy and content pup.


I would've said he was singing.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Random pics of the bro pack in their dog house that I also happen to live in.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Sorry folks, don't mean to spam the thread, but I thought these crappy, low-light pics of Ripple playing with Pongo (cat with dog name) are in the spirit of Halloween. Ripple looks like a puff of smoke after Pongo delivers the smack down.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Random pics of the bro pack in their dog house that I also happen to live in.
> View attachment 16213350
> 
> View attachment 16213344
> ...


I swear this pup has some " merino" blood....
Crakka pics Wink


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sorry folks, don't mean to spam the thread, but I thought these crappy, low-light pics of Ripple playing with Pongo (cat with dog name) are in the spirit of Halloween. Ripple looks like a puff of smoke after Pongo delivers the smack down.
> View attachment 16213373
> 
> 
> ...


Ghost hunter pics should be so clear.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

A friend just had to have his 13 year old GSD put down. Maya was her name. It really blindsided him. I mean, 13 is pretty old for a dog that size, but she'd been in good health for a dog her age.

Enjoy those pups, fellas.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

The wife & I moved back in July and today I uncovered so old 'puter stuff (looking for a printer disk) and I came across an old CD. LO' and behold..... some of my very old but very dear photos of my beloved English Springer, Colby. I'll post a photo or two as time goes by, don't want to bomb the thread.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

OT - Plenty of aurora tonight.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> OT - Plenty of aurora tonight.
> View attachment 16217259
> 
> View attachment 16217261
> ...


Beautiful. I hope to see that in person some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16215962
> View attachment 16215963
> View attachment 16215964
> View attachment 16215965
> View attachment 16215966


I'm wiping the end of my nose just looking at him.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> The wife & I moved back in July and today I uncovered so old 'puter stuff (looking for a printer disk) and I came across an old CD. LO' and behold..... some of my very old but very dear photos of my beloved English Springer, Colby. I'll post a photo or two as time goes by, don't want to bomb the thread.
> 
> View attachment 16216488


Handsome pupper.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16216220
> 
> View attachment 16216223
> 
> ...


Good to see Sprockers back on the move.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> OT - Plenty of aurora tonight.
> View attachment 16217259
> 
> View attachment 16217261
> ...


Dang man that really is cool, I hope to be able to see it in person one day.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> The wife & I moved back in July and today I uncovered so old 'puter stuff (looking for a printer disk) and I came across an old CD. LO' and behold..... some of my very old but very dear photos of my beloved English Springer, Colby. I'll post a photo or two as time goes by, don't want to bomb the thread.
> 
> View attachment 16216488


Rediscovering old photos is so cathartic. Colby is a beaut!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> OT - Plenty of aurora tonight.
> View attachment 16217259
> 
> View attachment 16217261
> ...


Spectacular in person I’m sure, looks like the end of days from here..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's my watchdog today and Max my verandah Mate!!

Great posts all.

Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji, my granddaughter, and my wife in her doggie pjs


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Sal's my watchdog today and Max my verandah Mate!!
> 
> Great posts all.
> 
> ...


Best nurses you can have mate! How are you BTW?

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Sal's my watchdog today and Max my verandah Mate!!
> 
> Great posts all.
> 
> ...


Good help is hard to find.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Max is doing a fine job keeping those crutches from wandering off.....good Max! 

Another Colby photo. He was sort of OK w/ my photography.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Max is doing a fine job keeping those crutches from wandering off.....good Max!
> 
> Another Colby photo. He was sort of OK w/ my photography.
> 
> View attachment 16217898


He looks quite regal 🤗


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> He looks quite regal 🤗


Very silvery shiny coat.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Max is doing a fine job keeping those crutches from wandering off.....good Max!
> 
> Another Colby photo. He was sort of OK w/ my photography.
> 
> View attachment 16217898


Colby's markings on coat and face so well defined.
Great memories there mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Koji, my granddaughter, and my wife in her doggie pjs
> View attachment 16217737
> 
> View attachment 16217736


Top stuff mate!!
So good for kids to have a dog around them early that loves them.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Best nurses you can have mate! How are you BTW?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


G'day Alun,
I reckon I'm really getting there mate, I'm thinking about joining that club that said" should of done years ago" a tenth of the pain prior to surgery and easing.
But still weaning off meds, all heavies sweated out now but can't drive for weeks yet.
Going to take a glass half full
Hope your well mate and am awaiting your next " save" notwithstanding your current orphans
Kooka patrol this morning 
Best to all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> SNAP Urb!!
> I was reading Brices post and looked at how much Magnus had grown and then looked at his feet and went far out he is going to be a very well proportioned dog.
> Plus hard to see at night..till teeth
> Dave
> ...


Bro. I lose him in the dark. Need to get a little light to put on his collar 

He is growing so fast it’s insane. I feel he’s changed every morning when I wake up


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Scurfa and Swayde the Chow
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cmon Mitch,
.post up a good pic of your beautiful mate ..
Tks Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bro. I lose him in the dark. Need to get a little light to put on his collar
> 
> He is growing so fast it’s insane. I feel he’s changed every morning when I wake up


3rd last pic.

Bet he won't let go without s few head shakes and 4 paw reverse's



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pearler Mitch!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Mitch!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


My man, Murphy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Drake took Jax’s bones. He gets a pass for having knee surgery. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> 3rd last pic.
> 
> Bet he won't let go without s few head shakes and 4 paw reverse's
> 
> ...


He likes to hold on to it already. When he is 120
Lbs I won’t keep up


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> He likes to hold on to it already. When he is 120
> Lbs I won’t keep up


He will be formidable. 
I have no doubt, been 35 years since I had shepherd's and he's got their eye well and truly..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Not a dog but she deserves respect. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Handsome beastie.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> He likes to hold on to it already. When he is 120
> Lbs I won’t keep up


Good thing by then he'll respect the old man too much to show him up . . . often.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

wristroll13 said:


> Scurfa and Swayde the Chow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if "fluffpumpkin" is a word, but I feel it applies. Cute pupper.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16219653
> View attachment 16219654
> View attachment 16219655
> View attachment 16219656


Starting to de ice under the blades mate?
Looking cooler. 
OT your sighting of the lights was similar in Tasmania they all had a fantastic show on your same night I believe..
Like the couch spud sharing you both..

Told Sal's we can watch Saturday night Fever









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Starting to de ice under the blades mate?
> Looking cooler.
> OT your sighting of the lights was similar in Tasmania they all had a fantastic show on your same night I believe..
> Like the couch spud sharing you both..
> ...


Yes Dave, getting much cooler now. Keep on healing, you’ll be up & about in no time. Best 👍🏻


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice sweaters on those dogs.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's more like it! Great looking dog!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Alun,
> I reckon I'm really getting there mate, I'm thinking about joining that club that said" should of done years ago" a tenth of the pain prior to surgery and easing.
> But still weaning off meds, all heavies sweated out now but can't drive for weeks yet.
> Going to take a glass half full
> ...


Glad to hear you're much better Dave. Just be patient for some time and you'll be good. Oh, hope you didn't try to dance on music from Saturday night fewer movie. Travolta will be always better 
Note to Max and Sal: don't allow Dave to run around too much for few weeks! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16219893
> View attachment 16219894
> View attachment 16219895
> View attachment 16219918
> ...


There's nothing like free range dogs on an island.👍🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16219661


Chill time with mom and dad ? 

Nice pilot ? What is it ? Titanium or satin finished SS?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16219893
> View attachment 16219894
> View attachment 16219895
> View attachment 16219918
> ...


Nice. Where do you live?

How many dogs do you have


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Chill time with mom and dad ?
> 
> Nice pilot ? What is it ? Titanium or satin finished SS?








Flieger Verus 40 | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


A new pilot watch. Modern, pure and extremely functional. With the DNA of the legendary STOWA pilot watches which we built since around 1940 without interruption! Available now!




www.stowa.de


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. Where do you live?
> 
> How many dogs do you have











Three.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16219969
> 
> Three.


I see you went for the big city life!!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

🎼How much is that doggie in the window...arf arf🎼








A little cold and rainy...Mia didn't want to come out for her pic.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Only doggy and daughter no diver, taking a walk on the beach. 










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Watch box is almost as big as her


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16220665


The king on his throne.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16219893


SuperFloyd!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sugman said:


> How much is that doggie in the window...arf arf
> View attachment 16220157
> 
> A little cold and rainy...Mia didn't want to come out for her pic.


Take a close up through the pane Sug..let's see Mia mate!!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hell 2 weeks inside without Sun!
Seriously I could not do winter like you all do so well!!
Max has just clocked on..
Not enjoying movie selection.

Stay well fellow animal crazies


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

This downtime gives you a chance to work on those children's books, Dave. "Max and Sal Meet..." Starting with "Max and Sal Meet the Kookaburra."


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dunno if he can write it as a childrens' book w/ all that canine cursing/swearing and the endless cackleing!


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

One for you dog lovers 😉








One for you watch nerds:








And one for the rest of y’all! From this evenings short hike


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dunno if he can write it as a childrens' book w/ all that canine cursing/swearing and the endless cackleing!


I've asked my wife to edit , 
It's not working yet🤔
10 Bell's so on a swing change!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Keeping you on the mend must be exhausting work.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ike the pup, and my latest pretty…


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


KR...bloody great to see you mate!!
Poppy looks in great nick..
Going well?



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening all..they have just rotated on their beds..bloody hell I remember when my dogs slept under my ute!
Hagwe all..


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> KR...bloody great to see you mate!!
> Poppy looks in great nick..
> Going well?
> 
> ...


Yes thanks, Dave. Enjoying retirement with my best friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Colby snoozing after a long hike


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Yes thanks, Dave. Enjoying retirement with my best friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats gold mate..good company to keep !


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

"BIRDIE" ... 15 Months old now.
My Buddy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16221819
> 
> 
> View attachment 16221821​


Such a beautiful dog


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16221819
> 
> 
> View attachment 16221821​


Handsome fella, that one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bro. I lose him in the dark. Need to get a little light to put on his collar
> 
> He is growing so fast it’s insane. I feel he’s changed every morning when I wake up


Loving your pup pics Jeeps, and they sure do grow into those ears and paws quick!…….seems like only yesterday that Kilo was a tiny girl!

comparo pic - 8 weeks old and now 6!
…..oh and a watch!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've had Spike for 5 months now. His appetite is still a little inconsistent but we're managing to deal with that. I get concerned because, since he only weight 6 pounds, he doesn't have a lot of excess in reserve. Otherwise, he's doing great. Much more receptive to other people and dogs and stays right beside me when we go for walks. At age 8, he's finally learned to play with a stuffed toy. Snoopy Santa is his favorite.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Loving your pup pics Jeeps, and they sure do grow into those ears and paws quick!…….seems like only yesterday that Kilo was a tiny girl!
> 
> comparo pic - 8 weeks old and now 6!
> …..oh and a watch!
> ...


Wow
Impressive growth  how big is he


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I've asked my wife to edit ,
> It's not working yet
> 10 Bell's so on a swing change!
> View attachment 16221210


Mate , you may just may have union dogs bro ... is it like 10 minutes of work for every 12 hours of play & napping ? 

Have you seen them whispering around the water hole to their fellow dogs ? 

Seen any Maoist literature phablets being put on the other dogs' feeding bowls?


Careful .. it may look calm brother but it could be the calm before the storm..... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First road trip for Magnus visiting his big sister at NCSU


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow
> Impressive growth  how big is he


she………she is about 110lbs, big for a lady American Akita, but all genetics, with her mom 120lbs and dad 150lbs


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Top level sofa surfing 🤗


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Top level sofa surfing
> View attachment 16222750


Love the old couch surf!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Mate , you may just may have union dogs bro ... is it like 10 minutes of work for every 12 hours of play & napping ?
> 
> Have you seen them whispering around the water hole to their fellow dogs ?
> 
> ...


Tat's you mad bastard..so funny.
Truthfully till the dogs discovered the delights of a walking crutch rub🙂
They have been thinking. Why no drives..why no chasey, and what's with that stick that he holds to feed us with now!! So bored I cleaned the kookaburras bath!!
Keep rolling mate..can't wait to see the Belgian beauty airborne in the snow( glow Frisbee challenge cup!)

All the best in jest!!
Dave




























[ATTACH=ful


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Mate , you may just may have union dogs bro ... is it like 10 minutes of work for every 12 hours of play & napping ?
> 
> Have you seen them whispering around the water hole to their fellow dogs ?
> 
> ...


Four legs gooood!
Two legs baaaad!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Tat's you mad bastard..so funny.
> Truthfully till the dogs discovered the delights of a walking crutch rub🙂
> They have been thinking. Why no drives..why no chasey, and what's with that stick that he holds to feed us with now!! So bored I cleaned the kookaburras bath!!
> Keep rolling mate..can't wait to see the Belgian beauty airborne in the snow( glow Frisbee challenge cup!)
> ...


They're working dogs, but they know when it's time to take it easy and soft with the boss.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sam thought the food magazine looked delicious. Crazy boy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jkpa said:


> Sam thought the food magazine looked delicious. Crazy boy.
> 
> View attachment 16223041
> View attachment 16223042


This too shall pass Sam!!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Another way-back photo, Colby (~2yr.) and Pike Choco-Lab (~3 mo.) after a long bout of 'wrasslin' 










And latest acquisition (new Triton) next to it's older cousin Mech Force Bravo


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Big seas today after a bit of a blow yesterday. 





























Poppy enjoying some unmentionables 🙄


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sofa surfing as an art form 😍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Big seas today after a bit of a blow yesterday.
> View attachment 16224243
> View attachment 16224245
> View attachment 16224248
> ...


Amazing place Snag, 

Still some wild in the world in a good way..
The team enjoying the " breeze/ gale" perfect!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sofa surfing as an art form 😍
> View attachment 16224379


He's sofa king chill.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kodiak meeting annika












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Paxman said:


> Tag Heuer Formula 1
> View attachment 16224196
> 
> View attachment 16224197


That 2nd image saved the post whewwww 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Kodiak meeting annika
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fence looks good Tat's!

The menagerie keeps on evolving...



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Fence looks good Tat's!
> 
> The menagerie keeps on evolving...
> 
> ...


Hey with all your fancy schmancy Toyotas have you ever seen such a beast lol ... I thought it was a snorkel lol but nope.

After laughing and chuckling at it now given a minute or two now I kind of feel like I need this in my life lol 


Not even sure where they sold this thing but its magical lol























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hey with all your fancy schmancy Toyotas have you ever seen such a beast lol ... I thought it was a snorkel lol but nope.
> 
> After laughing and chuckling at it now given a minute or two now I kind of feel like I need this in my life lol
> 
> ...


That's a cool watch Tats! Proper camping piece.
BTW, is that fance around your property? Love it. I wish we have such big yard for puppies to run around.
Yesterday we went with Ozzy to vet again. He stopped eating again, didn't move from the sofa whole day (today same) blankets were totally wet because he can't control peeing. Besides his tumors, his right kidney is completely disappear, and left kidney is overgrown to compensate. Feeling so helpless...can only sit with him, cuddle him and left tears dropping from my eyes... Tomorrow (well, today, it's 1:45AM already) we'll visit vet again. Maybe he can give him something for appetite. He's such s good old boy! 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

Here’s my old boy, Hunter. He’s my stepdog as my wife adopted him before I met my wife. He’s a good hiking partner 😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> That's a cool watch Tats! Proper camping piece.
> BTW, is that fance around your property? Love it. I wish we have such big yard for puppies to run around.
> Yesterday we went with Ozzy to vet again. He stopped eating again, didn't move from the sofa whole day (today same) blankets were totally wet because he can't control peeing. Besides his tumors, his right kidney is completely disappear, and left kidney is overgrown to compensate. Feeling so helpless...can only sit with him, cuddle him and left tears dropping from my eyes... Tomorrow (well, today, it's 1:45AM already) we'll visit vet again. Maybe he can give him something for appetite. He's such s good old boy!
> 
> ...


Hang in Alun,
Everyone is with you mate!
Good old Ozzie...
Can only do as always your best..
See you soon

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> That's a cool watch Tats! Proper camping piece.
> BTW, is that fance around your property? Love it. I wish we have such big yard for puppies to run around.
> Yesterday we went with Ozzy to vet again. He stopped eating again, didn't move from the sofa whole day (today same) blankets were totally wet because he can't control peeing. Besides his tumors, his right kidney is completely disappear, and left kidney is overgrown to compensate. Feeling so helpless...can only sit with him, cuddle him and left tears dropping from my eyes... Tomorrow (well, today, it's 1:45AM already) we'll visit vet again. Maybe he can give him something for appetite. He's such s good old boy!
> 
> ...


Awwww I'm so sorry brother. Man Ozzy !!! You know I send my well wishes and prayers your way like everyone else on here I'm certain. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Ozzy's a warrior. Hoping the best for both of you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> That's a cool watch Tats! Proper camping piece.
> BTW, is that fance around your property? Love it. I wish we have such big yard for puppies to run around.
> Yesterday we went with Ozzy to vet again. He stopped eating again, didn't move from the sofa whole day (today same) blankets were totally wet because he can't control peeing. Besides his tumors, his right kidney is completely disappear, and left kidney is overgrown to compensate. Feeling so helpless...can only sit with him, cuddle him and left tears dropping from my eyes... Tomorrow (well, today, it's 1:45AM already) we'll visit vet again. Maybe he can give him something for appetite. He's such s good old boy!
> 
> ...


Keep on keeping on Alun, we’re all rooting for you and the Ozmeister. Best 👍🏻


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

This counts, right?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> This counts, right?
> View attachment 16225693


Man, you’re giving me the hump 🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> This counts, right?
> View attachment 16225693


It's not hump day.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> It's not hump day.


You tell these guys!😬















Marvelous creatures. Seemed friendly enough...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Furry kids & homemade mayo.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> You tell these guys!😬
> View attachment 16225734
> View attachment 16225735
> 
> Marvelous creatures. Seemed friendly enough...


I ain’t telling them. Every day is hump day if that’s what they want!!
Seriously though….. there is something very wrong with those doggies. 🤔🤪😂. Happy hump day everyone! 😂


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Keeping Ozzy in my thoughts Alun, and you and the crew as well. 

Here's the WWDR (World Wide Dog Rasslin') photo 










Will either of them 'tap out'?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Keeping Ozzy in my thoughts Alun, and you and the crew as well.
> 
> Here's the WWDR (World Wide Dog Rasslin') photo
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My daughter brought her dog (Bella) over to watch the University of Tennessee football game this weekend. We squeaked out a win.








And I guess I should post the diver I was wearing...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Top level sofa surfing
> View attachment 16222750


 that’s the life


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


>


You had me worried JD, but you pulled it back with that last pic 🤗 Great looking pupster 👍🏻


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

New pup but still with the Apollon that I love so much..thinking about putting it back on the OEM leather strap for Fall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Morning team. Sneaking a moment here from one of our bridge projects:

Photos from the weekend. Of course it wouldn't be from me if Sasha wasn't glowering at me:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Too soon !!!! Damn it !!!




















































Ps those last 9 poles should answer the " so did ya get the whole front side yard done ? " out of the way ... no .. no .. I could but damn fencing all to H e double hockey sticks !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Enough with the puppy geeesh bro .... isnt he all growned up by now?? I mean it's been a whole few weeks bruh ... (( hair flip hair flip ))) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rare footage of the french mastiff like bulldogge of yesteryear over looking his domain. Full set & all hehehehe 


Next year I'm setting these frenchies to work rooting out truffles , they seem to root for everything else including the not so rare or valuable dog frisbees so it's about time they pay their way around here damn it.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


>


I said it already, but damnit, those ears!!!  Beautiful pup JD!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I said it already, but damnit, those ears!!!  Beautiful pup JD!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


 he cracks me up with that ear 








Progress


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Took also Ozzy for a walk today. He managed to walk (very slowly) ~20-30min, but still refuses to eat. We practically forcefeed him. Vet gave us few injections for appetite, so we give him one each day. We truly hope he'll be better...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Rare footage of the french mastiff like bulldogge of yesteryear over looking his domain. Full set & all hehehehe
> 
> 
> Next year I'm setting these frenchies to work rooting out truffles , they seem to root for everything else including the not so rare or valuable dog frisbees so it's about time they pay their way around here damn it.
> ...


Him being French and all, you should've named him "Balzac."


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Morning team. Sneaking a moment here from one of our bridge projects:
> 
> Photos from the weekend. Of course it wouldn't be from me if Sasha wasn't glowering at me:
> 
> ...


Sasha must get tired of the paparazzi.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16228541


Love this pic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What’s wrong with Ozzy?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> What’s wrong with Ozzy?


Ozzy is old boy, 14 I think, and very sick. He has several tumors all over his body, a tumor inside his bladder, his right kidney is completely disappeared, and is very weak on hind legs. Last weeks refuses to eat, can't control urination and pee under himself... His owners moved to Australia, but couldn't take him because of his health issues. Even if he could get a passport, 3 months of quarantine would be his certain death. We heard of him and decided to take him, and give him his last pack with best 4 legged friends, and our full attention and lots of love in his last days.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy is old boy, 14 I think, and very sick. He has several tumors all over his body, a tumor inside his bladder, his right kidney is completely disappeared, and is very weak on hind legs. Last weeks refuses to eat, can't control urination and pee under himself... His owners moved to Australia, but couldn't take him because of his health issues. Even if he could get a passport, 3 months of quarantine would be his certain death. We heard of him and decided to take him, and give him his last pack with best 4 legged friends, and our full attention and lots of love in his last days.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Good on you. Give him as much love as he will take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ozzy may be old and ailing but he's still going on all your love and the support of the pack. Peace to you all.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> he cracks me up with that ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found the slower the firming up of cartilage the more mellow .. the demon dominant seeded erect eared dogs have full attention upright ears like at 2 weeks olds. Signs your pup may be mellow -er-ish. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Him being French and all, you should've named him "Balzac."


Can you give a proper pronunciation to that name hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy is old boy, 14 I think, and very sick. He has several tumors all over his body, a tumor inside his bladder, his right kidney is completely disappeared, and is very weak on hind legs. Last weeks refuses to eat, can't control urination and pee under himself... His owners moved to Australia, but couldn't take him because of his health issues. Even if he could get a passport, 3 months of quarantine would be his certain death. We heard of him and decided to take him, and give him his last pack with best 4 legged friends, and our full attention and lots of love in his last days.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


It may be time to try the time tested medium rare proper steak test ... if he refuses that then that will determine many things mate . Here is ozzy enhaling the prime meat. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Can you give a proper pronunciation to that name hehehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


‘Ball-sack’ within this forum now you’ve asked the question, and given your recent ‘full-bodied’ post! 🤣


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> It may be time to try the time tested medium rare proper steak test ... if he refuses that then that will determine many things mate . Here is ozzy enhaling the prime meat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We have. He just turn his head. To everything. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> ‘Ball-sack’ within this forum now you’ve asked the question, and given your recent ‘full-bodied’ post!


I only wish you had that with added audio hahahahah hehehe definitely sounds ole French for sures hehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We have. He just turn his head. To everything.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry brother ..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I only wish you had that with added audio hahahahah hehehe definitely sounds ole French for sures hehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He'd probably proudly get " knackers".in Australia..Tats


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We have. He just turn his head. To everything.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


The conveyor belt runs on…


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Another Colby/Pike photo 










'playing dead' before a counter-attack

and a group photo just to comply w/ the 'diver' rule


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm sorry brother ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doggy and diver….












………and a rainbow!
Don’t often make kilo wear her raincoat, as she hates it and is embarrassed to show her friends….but when it is raining horizontally, it helps to keep her dry, otherwise it takes all day for her to dry (being double coated), even after wrestling with a towel for 10 minutes!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Latest family member. 13 week old Berniedoodle 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Another Colby/Pike photo
> 
> View attachment 16229732
> 
> ...


There’s a diver rule? 🤔

No, there’s a dog rule 🤣 

Clive, you need to up your dog game! 🤗


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16230129


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Latest family member. 13 week old Berniedoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is a Berniedoodle? Apart from irresponsibly cute that is? Gordeous pup, just gorgeous! 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16229735


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> There’s a diver rule? 🤔
> 
> No, there’s a dog rule 🤣
> 
> ...


Sorry, the photo dropped off…….rectified.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sorry, the photo dropped off…….rectified.


Thanks BC, your post is now compliant 🤗


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> WTF is a Berniedoodle? Apart from irresponsibly cute that is? Gordeous pup, just gorgeous! 😍


I hadn't heard of that one, either. What's next? A pit boodle? A greyhoodle? Dobermoodle? 

That pup is totes adorbs, though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I have found the slower the firming up of cartilage the more mellow .. the demon dominant seeded erect eared dogs have full attention upright ears like at 2 weeks olds. Signs your pup may be mellow -er-ish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That would be nice


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax is giving me the “what the hell are you doing!?!?” Look. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

He is growing so fast. It was just under 15 lbs when we got him October 20th . He weighed 22.6 Monday at 11 weeks old.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kamonjj said:


> Latest family member. 13 week old Berniedoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel bad cause I'm probably going to state the elephant in the room here even though I'm certain everyone else is thinking it... wow why not get a cute puppy geeesh ? 


Hehehehe adorable , congratulations to you & your clan human & fur laden









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ozzy is old boy, 14 I think, and very sick. He has several tumors all over his body, a tumor inside his bladder, his right kidney is completely disappeared, and is very weak on hind legs. Last weeks refuses to eat, can't control urination and pee under himself... His owners moved to Australia, but couldn't take him because of his health issues. Even if he could get a passport, 3 months of quarantine would be his certain death. We heard of him and decided to take him, and give him his last pack with best 4 legged friends, and our full attention and lots of love in his last days.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


So sad but resilient at 14 with these health issues and still walking. Good on you for taking him in


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16230129
> View attachment 16230341


Get your act together brother . You're better then this damn it !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Another Colby/Pike photo
> 
> View attachment 16229732
> 
> ...


That pic plus the counter attack observation is pure GOLD mate..such a great play game to witness and remember.
Keep posting please, as it is so good to see and share these memories.
All the best
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Jax is giving me the “what the hell are you doing!?!?” Look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who can blame him, really?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> So sad but resilient at 14 with these health issues and still walking. Good on you for taking him in


Both Ozzy and Noc are made of stout stuff.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning. 
Feeding/training/playing this morning with Magnus


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

@Rammus haha. it looks like you were getting the same "what the hell are you doing!!" look.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rammus said:


>


Long time no see Ramus - how goes it?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

On one side - empty sofa, on the other side - Ozzy and his kitten nurses. As if the kittens know he need to be cared for...






























Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sending my rubs and nuzzles to Oz, extra ear rubbin' to Magnus, some shades for Sprocket and a Duckman, "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU STARING AT!" for Jax

Duckman - What the hell are you starin' at?! - YouTube

Here's the 'prequil' photo of Colby and Pike "playing dead" pic.










Standing take-down using his Dog-Judo


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Off to Harrison Mills again today, and this time tons of Bald Eagles and dead salmon……thankfully Kilo did not roll in the dead salmon!…….and a speedy for today!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great looking puppers guys. Not to derail the thread but has anyone had trouble viewing pictures on Tapatalk lately? I can see about 1/3 of pictures the rest show up as attachments, which I have to click to see. I know this isn’t the right place to post this question but I’m most active here, I hope you all understand.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Great looking puppers guys. Not to derail the thread but has anyone had trouble viewing pictures on Tapatalk lately? I can see about 1/3 of pictures the rest show up as attachments, which I have to click to see. I know this isn’t the right place to post this question but I’m most active here, I hope you all understand.


I got no objection to the question, Spun. I got no answers to it, either, unfortunately. Never used Tapatalk.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Great looking puppers guys. Not to derail the thread but has anyone had trouble viewing pictures on Tapatalk lately? I can see about 1/3 of pictures the rest show up as attachments, which I have to click to see. I know this isn’t the right place to post this question but I’m most active here, I hope you all understand.


Yes mate,
Me too so I am going to WUS to see all pics now

Thought it was just me!!
Big ear rub to Dexter!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

very pretty










your pix always make me think of the Jurassic period











always happy and what life could be better than this










Love the innocent look


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Great looking puppers guys. Not to derail the thread but has anyone had trouble viewing pictures on Tapatalk lately? I can see about 1/3 of pictures the rest show up as attachments, which I have to click to see. I know this isn’t the right place to post this question but I’m most active here, I hope you all understand.


Most posts show with the words attachment blah blah with some immediately showing up. 


For the thread









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

seikomatic said:


> very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are your dogs waiting in line ? And why are they waiting in line so politely? 


We need answers damn it !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I think they're drafting.....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My shadow...
Top day all fellow animal crazies..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Dave just posted comment #10,000 in this forum, I believe. Seems appropriate.

Good dog, Sal.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Dave just posted comment #10,000 in this forum, I believe. Seems appropriate.
> 
> Good dog, Sal.


Tks Urb!!! I never saw that..

Max says" tell Urb I'm the bigger one in pic" 🙂👍
Hurry up and retire as I can't wait to see you up here with your next best mate!!
It will be grand!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> Great looking puppers guys. Not to derail the thread but has anyone had trouble viewing pictures on Tapatalk lately? I can see about 1/3 of pictures the rest show up as attachments, which I have to click to see. I know this isn’t the right place to post this question but I’m most active here, I hope you all understand.


Same issue. Tapatalk. Can't see pics, lots of them show up as attachment, and when I click on attachment to see it, I get this:









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Tks Urb!!! I never saw that..
> 
> Max says" tell Urb I'm the bigger one in pic" 🙂👍
> Hurry up and retire as I can't wait to see you up here with your next best mate!!
> It will be grand!!


What?? I thought Sal had the whiter muzzle.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> What?? I thought Sal had the whiter muzzle.


She does Urb plus they have identical blazes between eyes and black jaw line.
Max though is a fair bit larger against her in real life.
Thanks mate..you are bloody on to it in s great way 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> She does Urb plus they have identical blazes between eyes and black jaw line.
> Max though is a fair bit larger against her in real life.
> Thanks mate..you are bloody on to it in s great way 👍
> View attachment 16233774


How’s the new hip coming along Dave - run in yet?
Edit - I hope you’re keeping it well lubricated 😉🍺


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

It's funny stepping away from this thread for a few days - the posts keep rolling by like the train cars of life and I'm running to catch the caboose!

Waiting for the bus with Azloe.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

WOO HOO! 10,000 posts! Every pup deserves an extra treat and a tummy rub. Kudos to all for sharing. 

And here's the COUNTER ATTACK photo 










Oh noes! That horrible dog is going to chew that puppy into tiny shreds!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno bombning.
Seems like he enjoys being photographed. He stands still and holds his poses for a couple of seconds before switching to the next pose.

Never a frown with dark chocolate brown.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A dreich day. Floyd making mischief.






















Sprocket looking a little surprised after an impromptu dunking. The amount of rain we’ve had recently means the stream was taller than him today. After being swept downstream aways he made his exit.








Shaky shaky!








The grass is always greener...








The watch.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sprocket ever shake so hard he loses his balance?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Sprocket ever shake so hard he loses his balance?


No, that’s Poppy, with her long shanks and resultant high C of G 🤭


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Waking up with Gunter on me like white on rice ... 


Then the morning craziness as usual...and as usual near always somehow representing the cryptozoologists movement repping the samsquatch!!!



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Waking up with Gunter on me like white on rice ...
> 
> 
> Then the morning craziness as usual...and as usual near always somehow representing the cryptozoologists movement repping the samsquatch!!!
> ...


I covet that knitwear Bro 🤗


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> How’s the new hip coming along Dave - run in yet?
> Edit - I hope you’re keeping it well lubricated 😉🍺


Ha mate!
Yes my wife has stopped me from going down to our cold 🥶 rooms..I keep a 18 gallon keg in a small 12 pallet room with couch,table,microwave, toaster etc...was a secret that my gal did not know about till I got left down without a lift for 3 hours/ 2 gallons as it seems🍺🍺😇..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I covet that knitwear Bro 🤗


It's like The Dude, only cooler.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Sophie checking out the new to us Willard:


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha mate!
> Yes my wife has stopped me from going down to our cold 🥶 rooms..I keep a 18 gallon keg in a small 12 pallet room with couch,table,microwave, toaster etc...was a secret that my gal did not know about till I got left down without a lift for 3 hours/ 2 gallons as it seems🍺🍺😇..


I need a room like that in my crib..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I need a room like that in my crib..


Wink...its great!!
I worry about Azloe though as his young lady master seems to be really looking at a colour co -ordination 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes mate,
> Me too so I am going to WUS to see all pics now
> 
> Thought it was just me!!
> ...


Ugh….pain in the @ss…..guess I’ll have to get a tablet. Too many devices for my liking.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Same issue. Tapatalk. Can't see pics, lots of them show up as attachment, and when I click on attachment to see it, I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can at least see the pic when I click on the attachment but yeah kind of strange.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> It's like The Dude, only cooler.


The Dude abides 🤗


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I covet that knitwear Bro 🤗





Snaggletooth said:


> The Dude abides 🤗
> View attachment 16235688


Don't forget to look after your special ladyfriend.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Wink...its great!!
> I worry about Azloe though as his young lady master seems to be really looking at a colour co -ordination
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Today is salon day Dave. Hannah gets her hair re-pinkified, and my wallet gets lighter.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16236434
> View attachment 16236436
> View attachment 16236437
> View attachment 16236442
> ...


Man Snag, your dog walk route is picturesque as fukc...downright stunning..always


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> I can at least see the pic when I click on the attachment but yeah kind of strange.


Looks like I need to send a message to Tapatalk...

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

More couch surfing..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Chillin with Miss Kilo….


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> More couch surfing..
> View attachment 16236528
> 
> View attachment 16236526
> ...


That is just a post that makes you enjoy life.
Can't beat happiness..
Thanks Wink..
To ripples and azloe keep making all smile under your roof!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gunter says hi puppers & dudes a like ... enjoy your day fellas.


Nothing stays folded when on the ottoman but this was pre farting around.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> That is just a post that makes you enjoy life.
> Can't beat happiness..
> Thanks Wink..
> To ripples and azloe keep making all smile under your roof!


Eye eye Captain!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Waking up with Gunter on me like white on rice ...
> 
> 
> Then the morning craziness as usual...and as usual near always somehow representing the cryptozoologists movement repping the samsquatch!!!
> ...


Waking up at 0600???!!! You are 2-1/2 hours late my man! Work on that...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

urbino said:


> It's like The Dude, only cooler.


Speaking of The Dude; I hired a guy named Dude a few months ago. His resume was terrific for industrial QC, but I told him I hired him strictly because of his name. I made sure to impress upon him the need to thank his parents.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My poor Molly got smacked by a porcupine a couple of evenings ago. Mrs duc happened to be taking her and Sasha out when it happened. It tore her up to hear Molly screech. Luckily I was home and was able to remove 15 or 20 quills, but it was obvious I wouldn't be able to get them all (several were in her gums). The nearest emergency center for animals is 45 miles away. We were able to get her in right away. When we got there they took care of business right away. She came out of it with a few stitches inside her mouth, but is otherwise ok. 

Its the first time she had any real distress in her life and it tears at you. Still, she is a lot better (almost back to normal) just 3 days later. Based on having all my other dogs (Sheema a Husky, Dundee my first Aussie and Sasha) go through the same thing, I'm sure she will rebound with no lasting effects. Molly is the first one I had to take in for professional treatment though. Not a huge number of quills in her, but the ones inside her mouth were not going to be able to be removed without sedation.

She still hops up onto my lap when I sit down and offers up the requisite kisses. Life is good...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> My poor Molly got smacked by a porcupine a couple of evenings ago. Mrs duc happened to be taking her and Sasha out when it happened. It tore her up to hear Molly screech. Luckily I was home and was able to remove 15 or 20 quills, but it was obvious I wouldn't be able to get them all (several were in her gums). The nearest emergency center for animals is 45 miles away. We were able to get her in right away. When we got there they took care of business right away. She came out of it with a few stitches inside her mouth, but is otherwise ok.
> 
> Its the first time she had any real distress in her life and it tears at you. Still, she is a lot better (almost back to normal) just 3 days later. Based on having all my other dogs (Sheema a Husky, Dundee my first Aussie and Sasha) go through the same thing, I'm sure she will rebound with no lasting effects. Molly is the first one I had to take in for professional treatment though. Not a huge number of quills in her, but the ones inside her mouth were not going to be able to be removed without sedation.
> 
> She still hops up onto my lap when I sit down and offers up the requisite kisses. Life is good...


Glad Molly isn’t too traumatised and is on the mend. How does a porcupine smackdown work? Did Molly try to bite it, or did the porcupine go for Molly? Do they kinda fire their quills somehow?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> My poor Molly got smacked by a porcupine a couple of evenings ago. Mrs duc happened to be taking her and Sasha out when it happened. It tore her up to hear Molly screech. Luckily I was home and was able to remove 15 or 20 quills, but it was obvious I wouldn't be able to get them all (several were in her gums). The nearest emergency center for animals is 45 miles away. We were able to get her in right away. When we got there they took care of business right away. She came out of it with a few stitches inside her mouth, but is otherwise ok.
> 
> Its the first time she had any real distress in her life and it tears at you. Still, she is a lot better (almost back to normal) just 3 days later. Based on having all my other dogs (Sheema a Husky, Dundee my first Aussie and Sasha) go through the same thing, I'm sure she will rebound with no lasting effects. Molly is the first one I had to take in for professional treatment though. Not a huge number of quills in her, but the ones inside her mouth were not going to be able to be removed without sedation.
> 
> She still hops up onto my lap when I sit down and offers up the requisite kisses. Life is good...


Is your wife okay mate?

Not pleasant for you all, good you've seen it before.

Canetoads kill our dogs here when dogs bite them straight in to poison SACS on shoulders.

Cold black tea to rinse slime out of mouth and groom the tongue,.but dog must be held tight on jaw nose down to not ingest the washed out fluids..not pleasant seeing any animal in distress mate.

Hope all goes well my friend. 


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Glad to know Molly's OK, quills are NOT cool. Porcs are quicker than they appear. Long ago in the Pleistocine era we owned an Airedale (Jiggs) who had a penchant for porcs. Took him to vet 3 or 4 times for quill removal. Vets' comment was, 'he's stupid but the porc didn't win', skunks fared no better.

Glad we don't have cane toads here, very uncool, if we did Jiggs would never made it past the first one.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking good guys, posting a goofy pic of Dex. Who can see it and who can’t?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

duc said:


> Waking up at 0600???!!! You are 2-1/2 hours late my man! Work on that...


Heheheh arghhhhhh are you my dad in reincarnation here to haunt me with those identical words .... if so you have missed a few birthdays( ( & obviously gifts )) . Hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

duc said:


> Speaking of The Dude; I hired a guy named Dude a few months ago. His resume was terrific for industrial QC, but I told him I hired him strictly because of his name. I made sure to impress upon him the need to thank his parents.


The fact you told him that makes you alright in my book. More people should be as up front in my totally biased opinion.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good guys, posting a goofy pic of Dex. Who can see it and who can’t?


I got my little mate..clear as a bell Jase!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes on Molly. She was back to chasing Sasha around later today, biting her on the neck in some kind of "go that way game" they play. Looks like we are back to normal.

Snag; porqs are basically timid beasts. They don't attack anything that doesn't go at them first. Molly probably ran up on her pretty fast, startling the prickly beast. From the angle of the quills, I'd say the porq slapped her in the face with her tail. The quills were all on the left side of her muzzle, going in from low to high. Molly was probably going in for a sniff and got tagged for her efforts. None of the quills had the appearance of being in her due to a bite on her part. They don't have the ability to shoot the quills, but if you bite them or get close enough for a tail slap, its too bad for you. They have a pretty strong tail whack from what I've seen.

There are bears, skunks, porqs, fishers, foxes and raccoons all around where I live. All are dangerous to smallish dogs that show too much interest. I guess I'm going to have to get back in the habit of using a leash at night. Daytime encounters are very rare with any of those critters, so I'll let them run around in the sun. They don't like the leash, but life is all about making compromises.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Quick Story.. I had an amazing Frenchie named Nacho, and he passed way too early. My wife.... insisted we go to a "pet psychic".. DON'T ASK. but we did. That lady told us that we would have a friend offer give us a new family member. I immediately said that would not happen because we have 3 other dogs. Believe it or not, but 30 min after we left, a good friend of my wife called and offered her Frenchie (paid $3500 for) to us because she can't keep him and she knows how much I loved Nacho.. How do you say no to that.. way to crazy not to accept the gift of this amazing friend. I'm not saying I believe in psychics, or anything like that BUT WOW. True story. Flash 3 years later and there's Jax. Sitting there all patient like.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> View attachment 16237345
> 
> Quick Story.. I had an amazing Frenchie named Nacho, and he passed way too early. My wife.... insisted we go to a "pet psychic".. DON'T ASK. but we did. That lady told us that we would have a friend offer give us a new family member. I immediately said that would not happen because we have 3 other dogs. Believe it or not, but 30 min after we left, a good friend of my wife called and offered her Frenchie (paid $3500 for) to us because she can't keep him and she knows how much I loved Nacho.. How do you say no to that.. way to crazy not to accept the gift of this amazing friend. I'm not saying I believe in psychics, or anything like that BUT WOW. True story. Flash 3 years later and there's Jax. Sitting there all patient like.


If you didn't stop , turn around immediately (( think slamming brakes. Whipping a U mid street )) & bribe her for the upcoming winning power ball then all I can say is WTF bro ...

 

Sorry for the loss of nacho .. I cant even imagine not having these characters that are Gunt & Pearl around. These little phuckers seem to be human like be that a good or bad thing lol ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

haha. we have gone back to her.. there's other stories to tell and let's just say her abilities lies strictly with pets. It actually got me rethinking my philosophical beliefs. 

Thanks for the condolences on Nacho... That was a tough one.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Speedy B said:


> haha. we have gone back to her.. there's other stories to tell and let's just say her abilities lies strictly with pets. It actually got me rethinking my philosophical beliefs.
> 
> Thanks for the condolences on Nacho... That was a tough one.
> View attachment 16237369


Nice to see a great pay forward after a early loss.
Thats gold for you all!!
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> My poor Molly got smacked by a porcupine a couple of evenings ago. Mrs duc happened to be taking her and Sasha out when it happened. It tore her up to hear Molly screech. Luckily I was home and was able to remove 15 or 20 quills, but it was obvious I wouldn't be able to get them all (several were in her gums). The nearest emergency center for animals is 45 miles away. We were able to get her in right away. When we got there they took care of business right away. She came out of it with a few stitches inside her mouth, but is otherwise ok.
> 
> Its the first time she had any real distress in her life and it tears at you. Still, she is a lot better (almost back to normal) just 3 days later. Based on having all my other dogs (Sheema a Husky, Dundee my first Aussie and Sasha) go through the same thing, I'm sure she will rebound with no lasting effects. Molly is the first one I had to take in for professional treatment though. Not a huge number of quills in her, but the ones inside her mouth were not going to be able to be removed without sedation.
> 
> She still hops up onto my lap when I sit down and offers up the requisite kisses. Life is good...


You've had 4 different dogs get porcupined? Have you got a serious porc overpopulation in your area?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

urbino said:


> You've had 4 different dogs get porcupined? Have you got a serious porc overpopulation in your area?


Not really. It spans two houses and 22 years. Downeast Maine.

At the first house I lived in when we returned from Hawaii, I spotted a family of them waddling off my yard towards the tree line, as I was returning home at about 10PM. I quickly retrieved a .22 and "engaged them". I actually thoughT about using the handy .45, but dismissed that idea as too loud for the neighbors at 10PM. Turns out well placed .22 rounds are perfectly adequate. I won the skirmish. One of the brats ran up an apple tree on the edge of the yard. That one was left wedged in between a couple of branches for 10 months before it fell out and I could truly dispose of it.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snowy walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle and Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow, that looks VERY slippery Pax, tread carefully both of you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Snowy walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle and Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
> View attachment 16238049
> View attachment 16238052


Perfect photographic contribution to the forum, thank you 🤗


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Wow, that looks VERY slippery Pax, tread carefully both of you.


The right gear helps but yes a bit slick. 😎


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paxman said:


> Snowy walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle and Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
> View attachment 16238049
> View attachment 16238052


Maisie is looking regal Pax!!
Just going to say in complete jest..I live the Aussie in all our os dogs big time!!
And I know it's poodle..
However " Doodle".is part of us guys anatomy over here!!
So I'm going to make the assumption with this genuine compliment...
She must be a real " ball tearer "
Top stuff mate
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

At shack...typical Eastern coast day..
Max & Sal are both " chairman's " of the bored🥴


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

a frozen dooodle...



Paxman said:


> Snowy walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle ..........


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> At shack...typical Eastern coast day..
> Max & Sal are both " chairman's " of the bored🥴
> View attachment 16239128
> View attachment 16239129
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16239159


Thank you Wink,
Am I right in thinking this is from MP.knights who say
Eckyeckybagoweeaiw??
Cause some shrubs would be nice with a little stone path and picket fence..ha!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Thank you Wink,
> Am I right in thinking this is from MP.knights who say
> *Eckyeckybagoweeaiw??*
> Cause some shrubs would be nice with a little stone path and picket fence..ha!!


I'm pretty sure there's a "ptang" in there, somewhere, too, Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a "ptang" in there, somewhere, too, Dave.


You are definitely right Urb, plus a knicht too I reckon 😉


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got to have a swim then use the old grass towel!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Waiting for me after my shower
















Watching me eat... just hoping for a drop


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Koji looks to have the prime spot.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16239159





DaveandStu said:


> Thank you Wink,
> Am I right in thinking this is from MP.knights who say
> Eckyeckybagoweeaiw??
> Cause some shrubs would be nice with a little stone path and picket fence..ha!!





urbino said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a "ptang" in there, somewhere, too, Dave.





DaveandStu said:


> You are definitely right Urb, plus a knicht too I reckon 😉


One of, if not _the_ best comedy of all times! I just chuckled out loud in an office and got some strange looks when I read through this exchange 😆. Great watches, great dogs, and if you guys know and quote Monty Python then obviously you are also great people! Sadly I have no pets but follow this thread and really enjoy seeing all your doggies! Thank you all for posting them!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> One of, if not _the_ best comedy of all times! I just chuckled out loud in an office and got some strange looks when I read through this exchange 😆. Great watches, great dogs, and if you guys know and quote Monty Python then obviously you are also great people! Sadly I have no pets but follow this thread and really enjoy seeing all your doggies! Thank you all for posting them!


Welcome to the best thread on WUS ever mate!!👍 👍
Bar none...
All the best
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> One of, if not _the_ best comedy of all times! I just chuckled out loud in an office and got some strange looks when I read through this exchange 😆. Great watches, great dogs, and if you guys know and quote Monty Python then obviously you are also great people! Sadly I have no pets but follow this thread and really enjoy seeing all your doggies! Thank you all for posting them!


Welcome Tommy, I think you’ll fit right in.








This is Dave, one of our longest serving brethren & not a bad fella. Just don’t let him see your single-pluggas or you’ll never hear the last of it!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> One of, if not _the_ best comedy of all times! I just chuckled out loud in an office and got some strange looks when I read through this exchange 😆. Great watches, great dogs, and if you guys know and quote Monty Python then obviously you are also great people! Sadly I have no pets but follow this thread and really enjoy seeing all your doggies! Thank you all for posting them!


I'm partial to "Airplane!" as maybe _the _best, but there are some decent folks in here. Dogs of this quality wouldn't put up with them if they weren't.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lady Poplington enjoying an ear-probe & a neck-scratch.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> Koji looks to have the prime spot.


He doesn't understand personal space. 😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome Tommy, I think you’ll fit right in.
> View attachment 16239541
> 
> This is Dave, one of our longest serving brethren & not a bad fella. Just don’t let him see your single-pluggas or you’ll never hear the last of it!
> View attachment 16239542


True True Snag!!
You mad man, ( should be part of your swag mate)

Loved that ear scratch..you had her in the " zone" looks like part of her daily...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome Tommy, I think you’ll fit right in.
> View attachment 16239541
> 
> This is Dave, one of our longest serving brethren & not a bad fella. Just don’t let him see your single-pluggas or you’ll never hear the last of it!
> View attachment 16239542


I'd also like to point out that I know for sure..Snag is the leader of our pack in the middle...note the positive fit of gummies...deadset give away 🤪🍺🍺


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Koji looks to have the prime spot.


Spot on Urb,
Just to complete the course of day..BBQ position engaged














Diese...gold on your great pair mate!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Thank you Wink,
> Am I right in thinking this is from MP.knights who say
> Eckyeckybagoweeaiw??
> Cause some shrubs would be nice with a little stone path and picket fence..ha!!


Indeed they are. It’s also remarkable that you spelled Eckyeckybagoweeaiw and I knew what you were saying.

That’s the power of Monty Python.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a "ptang" in there, somewhere, too, Dave.


Lest we forget to cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with…a herring!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> I'm partial to "Airplane!" as maybe _the _best, but there are some decent folks in here. Dogs of this quality wouldn't put up with them if they weren't.


I dunno Urb, if you want to talk Leslie Nielsen then I must refer you to this...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

NI!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome Tommy, I think you’ll fit right in.
> View attachment 16239541
> 
> This is Dave, one of our longest serving brethren & not a bad fella. Just don’t let him see your single-pluggas or you’ll never hear the last of it!
> View attachment 16239542





DaveandStu said:


> I'd also like to point out that I know for sure..Snag is the leader of our pack in the middle...note the positive fit of gummies...deadset give away 🤪🍺🍺


I think I have it. Snaggletooth is the smart looking chap with the well fitting boots in the middle of the top pic and Dave is the right angry looking fellow with the amazing ability to spell Eckyeckybagoweeaiw correctly and a weird fascination with (if I did my research correctly) sandals that have 2 plugs not 1? 










Yup it’s confirmed you guys are not right in the head. Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

urbino said:


> I'm partial to "Airplane!" as maybe _the _best, but there are some decent folks in here. Dogs of this quality wouldn't put up with them if they weren't.





WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I dunno Urb, if you want to talk Leslie Nielsen then I must refer you to this...
> View attachment 16239789


@urbino agreed Airplane was a masterpiece!
@WinkyDinkyDog - it was indeed a very nice beaver!

Apologies guys! Kind of side tracked the thread! Supposed to be about dogs and watches not silly women lying about in ponds distributing swords or really nice beavers! Let’s see those majestic beasts!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Incoming!








Behind you!








Floyd making mischief 😂


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Had 3 basic rules when we welcomed Kilo girl into our home at 8 weeks old:
1) not allowed on the furniture
2) no feeding from the hooman dinner table
3) no sleeping on the hooman bed

how’d we do?

….and really bad rain showers here today, so many towels will be sacrificed……and my Railmaster today!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16240148
> View attachment 16240151
> View attachment 16240155
> View attachment 16240160
> ...


You are doing like all of us MD ....just going with flow now.
She looks grand on the.couch mate!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> I think I have it. Snaggletooth is the smart looking chap with the well fitting boots in the middle of the top pic and Dave is the right angry looking fellow with the amazing ability to spell Eckyeckybagoweeaiw correctly and a weird fascination with (if I did my research correctly) sandals that have 2 plugs not 1?
> View attachment 16239895
> 
> 
> ...


You are Spot on TT!
Example..kicking over your old yammy 500 not using decomp to kick( as that's for babies🥴) single plugga heel goes over head on kickback with large chunk of heel.
Whereas double plugga just launches majestically over your melon









Bobo...you nailed it!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> You are Spot on TT!
> Example..kicking over your old yammy 500 not using decomp to kick( as that's for babies🥴) single plugga heel goes over head on kickback with large chunk of heel.
> Whereas double plugga just launches majestically over your melon
> View attachment 16240592
> ...


You just can’t beat a majestic plugga..
Cep’ maybe a muthaplugga..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> You just can’t beat a majestic plugga..
> Cep’ maybe a muthaplugga..


Did our old mate Azloe survive the indignity of a pink tail???

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Did our old mate Azloe survive the indignity of a pink tail???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yes Dave, only pink so far is on Hannah’s head (thank goodness)!

Azloe thanks you for caring🐕


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Incoming!


Nice! Definitely a couple of mischief makers!



Maddog1970 said:


> Had 3 basic rules when we welcomed Kilo girl into our home at 8 weeks old:
> 1) not allowed on the furniture
> 2) no feeding from the hooman dinner table
> 3) no sleeping on the hooman bed
> ...


@Maddog1970 - Nice Omega👍🏻, but you never had a chance at enforcing rules against Kilo girl. The sheer size and fluff of that girl amazes me every time you post a pic! Truly a big beautiful girl that rules the house and rules you too. I’m jealous!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> You are Spot on TT!
> Example..kicking over your old yammy 500 not using decomp to kick( as that's for babies🥴) single plugga heel goes over head on kickback with large chunk of heel.
> Whereas double plugga just launches majestically over your melon


😂😂😂. Sounds like experience talking! Had a Honda 600 XR for a while. Full boots and riding gear when I rode that beast.
By the way- good looking animals you got there👍


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I hate not being able to actually see 98% of these posts damn it !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I hate not being able to actually see 98% of these posts damn it !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why not just go to WUS on interwebs?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Why not just go to WUS on interwebs?


Arghhhh you mean a actual actual computer arghhhhhh ... I probably will bite the bullet tonight but then I have to remember my password..... your high pressure sales tactics may just work , we shall see tonight.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Arghhhh you mean a actual actual computer arghhhhhh ... I probably will bite the bullet tonight but then I have to remember my password..... your high pressure sales tactics may just work , we shall see tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just a browser on your cell like I do. 
No pressure of course Tats!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> NI!
> View attachment 16239797


Looks like Bruno is not ready for his closeup.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Or just a browser on your cell like I do.
> No pressure of course Tats!


My choice Wink, on cell but old tapa pro is getting the old heave ho if they don't fix..I run both as WUS wasn't good a while back..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Or just a browser on your cell like I do.
> No pressure of course Tats!


Enjoying today's 4th power outage currently but totally forgot I could just use the darn browser... looking directly 20 feet out back is our brand spanking new generator which is 100% not set up due to finding out our breaker box isnt set up for whatever it requires so its either have the entire breaker box replaced ,rewired so it can be connected and in a way where it automatically pops on during outages & doesnt get fried once power comes back on as our area utilities company seems to send out some burst prior to it really really coming online ... I just wish this area would embrace putting such things underground but I'm guessing that would mean a lot less workers required therefore it wont ever happen. 


Ok will be trying the browser and ideally they dont need my password. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> My choice Wink, on cell but old tapa pro is getting the old heave ho if they don't fix..I run both as WUS wasn't good a while back..


I bought into Tapatalk pro back way back in the day when they promised if you purchased it at a one time price they would never hit you up again.... wrong !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I hate not being able to actually see 98% of these posts damn it !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Within Tapatalk select "web view" at top right and the pics are visible, still a work around. Gotta see the pups. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I bought into Tapatalk pro back way back in the day when they promised if you purchased it at a one time price they would never hit you up again.... wrong !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it wreaks of photo bucket Tat's..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Econoline said:


> Within Tapatalk select "web view" at top right and the pics are visible, still a work around. Gotta see the pups.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you mate ,
Worked for me if you select in each new thread i open .
Top stuff.
Though I think Tapatalk might lose subscriptions soon from members👍👍


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

excuse me...can I have some private moment please...(my friend's)










while I'm kinda busy over there


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Econoline said:


> Within Tapatalk select "web view" at top right and the pics are visible, still a work around. Gotta see the pups.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you Thank You Thank You!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dave, 

Nice background photos of your surfing exploits


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

More Colby & Pike tusslin'


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


So sorry to hear this Alun, but we knew this day was coming. No-one could have done more or given more love to the old boy. You did your best and you did solid by Ozzie. I feel your pain Brother, you know I’ve been where you are. It never gets any easier, but there are other critters out there who need you & the Missus. Grieve for him, but be assured you couldn’t have done any more. Take care Noc, we’re here for you Brother 🤜🏻

Edit - no pics from me today. RIP Ozzy 🙏🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


Rest in peace Ozzy🙏

Sorry for your loss Noc.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


Sorry to hear this. Very sad. You were there for him to the very end, and did a lot to make a great life for him. RIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


The love in Ozzie's eyes Alun tears me and cheers me up to see him so calm and knowing that you both would not fail him ever!

Not often can a animal be given such a loved and dignified ending to their last chapter. 

Well done mate, so glad you took him in and let him enjoy so many happy walks and plays over his last stage with your ever changing group of orphans.
Then pass lovingly with you.

You both are amazing friends!
I'll see you soon.
Dave


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


Many of us know the very feeling you’re having right now. There’s a light at the end of the tunnel. Being out of the tunnel means you finally just have happy memories. You get closer to the light every day. Just remember it gets easier and easier and let yourself feel today. Look forward to all the happy memories.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


I'm so sorry for you & your clan be them human or canine .. know our hearts go out to you all 

My go to sad but eventual meet back up song ....







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

My buddy Moose


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Condolences, Noc. Like Snag said, it wasn't exactly unforeseen, but I doubt that makes you feel any better today. He's not suffering, now, and that's a mercy. And he went out with love. 

Hang in there.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Finn74 said:


> My buddy Moose
> View attachment 16242926


More Moose less Spinnaker my man Finn! Go all Moose for round two..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> More Moose less Spinnaker my man Finn! Go all Moose for round two..


+ 1 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

The new girl Foxy and more Moose!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Finn74 said:


> The new girl Foxy and more Moose!
> View attachment 16242980
> 
> View attachment 16242979


Hellz yeah Finn! That's what I'm talkin 'bout! Foxy and Moose are burning down the house!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Finn74 said:


> The new girl Foxy and more Moose!
> View attachment 16242980
> 
> View attachment 16242979


Foxy looks like you just told her what your new [luxury item] cost you.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

he must know that he had everyone's heart


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


RIP Ozzy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Finn74 said:


> The new girl Foxy and more Moose!
> View attachment 16242980
> 
> View attachment 16242979


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


God speed Ozzy. You’ll be missed by more people than you’d ever believe. My condolences noc….


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


My family’s thoughts and prayers are with you my friend…..so sorry to hear about Ozzy.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Quoting my own post here….I do realize that. I’m moving over to new devices and am enduring a bit of a learning curve. I posted a FS post in the wrong place over the weekend. I’ll get my act together I swear, haven’t changed stuff in over five years.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Rest well Ozzy, enjoy your paradise w/ all the other beloved companions and watch over those of us missing you and them. 

Thank you Noc for sharing Ozzy's journey w/ us.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


My heart goes out to you and yours Noc. Ozzy was fortunate to have you in his life.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words. I'll take a break from posting until I feel better. I know you'll understand.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

For Noc, Ozzy, and all those who have gone before.

*The Power of the Dog*
by Rudyard Kipling








There is sorrow enough in the natural way
From men and women to fill our day;
And when we are certain of sorrow in store,
Why do we always arrange for more?
_Brothers and sisters, I bid you beware 
Of giving your heart to a dog to tear. _
Buy a pup and your money will buy
Love unflinching that cannot lie
Perfect passion and worship fed
By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head.
_Nevertheless it is hardly fair
To risk your heart for a dog to tear. _
When the fourteen years which Nature permits
Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits,
And the vet's unspoken prescription runs
To lethal chambers or loaded guns,
_Then you will find - it's your own affair, -
But ... you've given your heart to a dog to tear. _

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!),
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone - wherever it goes - for good,
_You will discover how much you care, 
And will give your heart to a dog to tear! _
We've sorrow enough in the natural way,
When it comes to burying Christian clay.
Our loves are not given, but only lent,
At compound interest of cent per cent,
Though it is not always the case, I believe,
That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve;
For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,
A short-time loan is as bad as a long -
_ So why in - Heaven (before we are there) _
_Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear? _


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Whether hanging out watching the game or napping under the desk, dogs are such great companions. They listen and never offer an unsolicited opinion. It would be nice if we could sometimes be more like them.
















It's really hard when the leave us...








but the good memories will always remain to bring a smile to our faces.








I wonder if time is as precious to them as it is to us.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> For Noc, Ozzy, and all those who have gone before.
> 
> *The Power of the Dog*
> by Rudyard Kipling
> ...


If dog ligature or the chase of game along with dogs is your deal , cant recommend Gene Hill more. Once you have laughed & even teared up on a single one of his stories you generally in for the full package. He rightly captures the complete extra energies involved in fly fishing with rarely the payback. He knows & clearly has loved some amazing dogs. I believe he has since moved on but his stories are worthy of being handed down to the next generation. This is the book I recently gave my ((( as of today ))) 16 !!! Year old son. 


Ps I neither celebrate nor take away that he was a harvard man. I'll assume when he attended it wasn't what it is now ..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all...
Righto let's get some splashing in the water/ frisbee/ walks with bloody big furry things_...farts on sofas and general dog fun back in to the game..pink dogs are cool too!! Plus little dogs with 💕 as big as lions👍👍👍👍
On way home..photo skills still ****e..but you'll see a Rangy being used properly not a " toorak tractor "
All the best in jest Dave


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We lost this battle. We lost Ozzy. Today at 6:30 pm he left us forever. Rest in peace, our big baby boy. Love you forever, Mom and Dad.


So sorry you lost Ozzy, Noc. The hurt is deep and no words can comfort, but we all know you gave Ozzy the best life he could have along with unending love. And Ozzy knew it too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> If dog ligature or the chase of game along with dogs is your deal , cant recommend Gene Hill more. Once you have laughed & even teared up on a single one of his stories you generally in for the full package. He rightly captures the complete extra energies involved in fly fishing with rarely the payback. He knows & clearly has loved some amazing dogs. I believe he has since moved on but his stories are worthy of being handed down to the next generation. This is the book I recently gave my ((( as of today ))) 16 !!! Year old son.
> 
> 
> Ps I neither celebrate nor take away that he was a harvard man. I'll assume when he attended it wasn't what it is now ..
> ...


Tats your reminding me of a Biography I read on Teddy Roosevelt who also went to Harvard. I said the same thing to myself, must’ve been alright back then. Ha ha.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning all...
> Righto let's get some splashing in the water/ frisbee/ walks with bloody big furry things_...farts on sofas and general dog fun back in to the game..pink dogs are cool too!! Plus little dogs with 💕 as big as lions👍👍👍👍
> On way home..photo skills still ****e..but you'll see a Rangy being used properly not a " toorak tractor "
> All the best in jest Dave
> ...


Looks like they’re good passengers Dave, makes traveling so much better. My mini poodle, not so much. Within 5 minutes of leaving the driveway his high pitched shrieking propels me towards a self induced brain aneurism.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My little guy got a haircut.



















A rare warm and sunny November day.



















And a watch...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16244681
> 
> View attachment 16244682
> View attachment 16244689
> ...


The pups are pooped out. I'm suddenly craving an afternoon nap myself, thanks Snag!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> My little guy got a haircut.
> 
> View attachment 16244816
> 
> ...


He looks great, and you can really see his eyes! That's the part I like best about a fresh poodle shave!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16244681
> 
> View attachment 16244682
> View attachment 16244689
> ...


Boat slang in nice way 🙃🇦🇺
They both are " queena of the marina " best possie in the house.
Top stuff mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats your reminding me of a Biography I read on Teddy Roosevelt who also went to Harvard. I said the same thing to myself, must’ve been alright back then. Ha ha.


I'm going to check this out re Harvard...my brilliant scholastic career ended when I was 13...apparently school( if you could call mine that) was not right for me..I did break 2 head masters though in my short but brilliant time there...missed the social side but earning $$ was good for after school fun🍺👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Looks like they’re good passengers Dave, makes traveling so much better. My mini poodle, not so much. Within 5 minutes of leaving the driveway his high pitched shrieking propels me towards a self induced brain aneurism.


Wink...have you tried the old head out the windows for our little black shrieker?
Or too cold?
Maybe it's like kids and should replay the old songs that sent us insane.
My wife decked ne when I'd put on johnny cash " a boy called sue".
Ha!! Take care mate plus BTW.
I've noticed that you need to talk to Tats and get his changeover switch hooked up!!!
We have infinite resources on the D^D forum..
🤦‍♂️🤞🤪


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm going to check this out re Harvard


It would be preferable to just let that conversational thread die, please.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm going to check this out re Harvard...my brilliant scholastic career ended when I was 13...apparently school( if you could call mine that) was not right for me..I did break 2 head masters though in my short but brilliant time there...missed the social side but earning $$ was good for after school fun🍺👍👍


Dave,

Of course, I can only imagine you as a student, but would like to have been a fly on the wall for that!

Engineering school aside (had no choice since I wanted to be an engineer) I prefer the school of hard knocks.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Wink...have you tried the old head out the windows for our little black shrieker?
> Or too cold?
> Maybe it's like kids and should replay the old songs that sent us insane.
> My wife decked ne when I'd put on johnny cash " a boy called sue".
> ...


My wife does try the window with Ripple - marginal success at best. He's just too high strung.

Thanks for reminding me about Tat's generator. I remember reading that post and thinking I would PM him.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/h4b8hOO




http://imgur.com/O7odvr4


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> My little guy got a haircut.


Looking good! I believe most dogs love a fresh cut as much as we do. Of course my grandmothers poodle would hide in the back room for 2 days after a good shave. I Don't blame him, the groomer would put pink ribbons on his head afterward. Poor little guy was so embarrassed !


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

who had upset this little lion?


Sugman said:


> {/quote]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Chasing her ball, some rest, then a treat.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Out on a fall hike w/ Colby










These were the best of times.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> He looks great, and you can really see his eyes! That's the part I like best about a fresh poodle shave!


Thanks Wink. I like it. Looks more like the cut that Ripple got.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

tudortommy said:


> Looking good! I believe most dogs love a fresh cut as much as we do. Of course my grandmothers poodle would hide in the back room for 2 days after a good shave. I Don't blame him, the groomer would put pink ribbons on his head afterward. Poor little guy was so embarrassed !


Thanks tudortommy. I agree that our pups feel better after a cut, other than having to sport pink ribbons!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Out on a fall hike w/ Colby
> 
> View attachment 16245794
> 
> ...


G,

Colby looks like a great companion. I can imagine how much he is missed. The fond memories are a treasure though.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... 














































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First 2 dogs: "Dang, it's cold out here!"

Third dog: {shrugs}


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16247707
> 
> View attachment 16247710
> 
> ...


Looks blustery out there today Snag.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

A couple dudes waiting for action..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Looks blustery out there today Snag.


That was yesterday Wink. Just about to leave work and go release the hounds for this arvo’s walk 🤜🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> That was yesterday Wink. Just about to leave work and go release the hounds for this arvo’s walk 🤜🏻


Ah yes, pesky time zones. Enjoy your walk good sir!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Token watch pic


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ah yes, pesky time zones. Enjoy your walk good sir!


I think I was late-on-parade posting these pics Wink, work got busy yesterday so only put them up this morning. Sorry for the confusion! 🤗


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I am not sure if its appropriate to do an "incoming" post in this thread, but we will bringing this little guy home in a month or so. 

Things just have not been the same for the past two years after losing one of our Weimaraners, which left us having only two dogs in the house. He is certain to make things interesting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> I am not sure if its appropriate to do an "incoming" post in this thread, but we will bringing this little guy home in a month or so.
> 
> Things just have not been the same for the past two years after losing one of our Weimaraners, which left us having only two dogs in the house. He is certain to make things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 16248102


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> I am not sure if its appropriate to do an "incoming" post in this thread, but we will bringing this little guy home in a month or so.
> 
> Things just have not been the same for the past two years after losing one of our Weimaraners, which left us having only two dogs in the house. He is certain to make things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 16248102


Totally appropriate mate 👍👍
Beautiful pic..
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> I am not sure if its appropriate to do an "incoming" post in this thread, but we will bringing this little guy home in a month or so.
> 
> Things just have not been the same for the past two years after losing one of our Weimaraners, which left us having only two dogs in the house. He is certain to make things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 16248102


D'awwwwwww.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


White stuff looks heavenly Tats. 
Pic#1 is fur baby in paradise!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

You the man @duc


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> White stuff looks heavenly Tats.
> Pic#1 is fur baby in paradise!


And I will kindly & compassionately offer you the first 20 tons of the white powdery stuff 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ha ha Yeah, like selling ice to Eskimos I ‘spose.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My frenchie curls up in a ball when it gets 50 degrees outside. Yours looks like he’s loving it wtf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> My frenchie curls up in a ball when it gets 50 degrees outside. Yours looks like he’s loving it wtf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Tats has a program on his compound similar to Navy Seal BUDs training for dogs. I’ll bet the frenchie can hold his breath underwater for at least 3 minutes, Anika can sniff out and disarm IEDs, etc..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I think Tats has a program on his compound similar to Navy Seal BUDs training for dogs. I’ll bet the frenchie can hold his breath underwater for at least 3 minutes, Anika can sniff out and disarm IEDs, etc..


Well I for one would wait till Anika dropped the Frisbee 🤞🤞...plus how much beer could you cool down!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tats...36 degree's c here and the air-conditioning is flat bat!!

When are you going to get that crazy little frenchy a set of ⛷ ⛷ ⛷ 👍👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Little ones make my day happy. And they are happy too. Digging is such a joy 
We miss Ozzy...

No diver, sorry, but 200m WR.

BTW, still can't see most of the pics...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Little ones make my day happy. And they are happy too. Digging is such a joy
> We miss Ozzy...
> 
> No diver, sorry, but 200m WR.
> ...


Good to see you back in the saddle Noc! I like these Youtube videos - may give this a try.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Well I for one would wait till Anika dropped the Frisbee 🤞🤞...plus how much beer could you cool down!!


Dave this is superlative next level thinking - reframe the situation in terms of beer….brrrrrilliant!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16249802
> View attachment 16249804
> 
> View attachment 16249803


Cute pupper. How long did it take him/her to train you to sit there like that so s/he had multiple headrest options?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Little ones make my day happy. And they are happy too. Digging is such a joy
> We miss Ozzy...
> 
> No diver, sorry, but 200m WR.
> ...


Back in the saddle Alun,
how amazing is Nina's recovery to see her tail going at Mach 3 in happiness on your walks...she was so badly mauled, infected and in shock. 
Now so happy!!!
I miss that big lunk Ozzie too mate..
Your works not done yet Alun, keep yourself busy and healthy.
Those videos are superb my friend..
Bloody rippa!!!
See you mate..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dave this is superlative next level thinking - reframe the situation in terms of beer….brrrrrilliant!


I have this theory Wink, that 99 times out of a hundred if I have a " coldie" before repeating my last stupid act that i can't make it worse🤔
Must be cold and heavy...not boiled like over in Snag's neck of woods...
I'm thinking we fit ripple up with a set of ear buds playing soothing wave sounds to ease her barks..
I also think it was a big mistake to finish my sons keg off last night, given they drank me out of house and home while I was away🍺🍺
All the best mate. 
You will double check Tats wiring...🙃🙃🙏.
Not sure his " frenchy" finished his trade!!
All the best in jest mate
Dave


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

urbino said:


> Cute pupper. How long did it take him/her to train you to sit there like that so s/he had multiple headrest options?


Lol. Yeah she is only 4 months old. Dad is 90 lbs and Mom was tad over 80. 😳


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> My frenchie curls up in a ball when it gets 50 degrees outside. Yours looks like he’s loving it wtf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both our frenchies have many open complaints out on us with the Frenchies Only Live Spoiled Lives Human Council so I'm sure this fact is listed as a open dispute. If you notice I keep these two in fighting fit shape ... poor frenchies but they dont know any different & we dont allow them to watch any American television so we hope this never changes ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16249520
> 
> 
> Tats...36 degree's c here and the air-conditioning is flat bat!!
> ...


I think the coldest night so far as been around 11 degrees which for those who think that's cold, you are 100% correct lol its freeze your divk off weather to be quite honest & no the damn generator isnt connected cause the previous owners were nice enough to do a full remodel MINUS the wiring which means I either do it myself which i loathe doing electrical .. this mostly comes from being shocked half to death a few times and the fact I own land rovers which used to use Locus Prince of darkness electrical systems . . Never use a product made by a founder of the company who never saw a reason to drive at night.. ie requiring lights that actually turn on. In this facet & a few others Toyota landcruisers definitely excel past rovers ... long story even longer for now I'll just need to have it set up for when power goes out I'll be the automatic part . I'll have to go out there and start it & pick and choose what gets electrical life. The quote the electrician gave us was 6k with him " for free " hooking up the generator & running the ground. Ggggg how sweet of him. He basically said everything behind the power box needs to be replaced at least whatever is connected... next life I'm going to be born a trust fund man baby .... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub for a walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Relaxing and watching some collage ball


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Not a diver, but .. I need more divers I guess. 










Jax at the cabin.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I think the coldest night so far as been around 11 degrees which for those who think that's cold, you are 100% correct lol its freeze your divk off weather to be quite honest & no the damn generator isnt connected cause the previous owners were nice enough to do a full remodel MINUS the wiring which means I either do it myself which i loathe doing electrical .. this mostly comes from being shocked half to death a few times and the fact I own land rovers which used to use Locus Prince of darkness electrical systems . . Never use a product made by a founder of the company who never saw a reason to drive at night.. ie requiring lights that actually turn on. In this facet & a few others Toyota landcruisers definitely excel past rovers ... long story even longer for now I'll just need to have it set up for when power goes out I'll be the automatic part . I'll have to go out there and start it & pick and choose what gets electrical life. The quote the electrician gave us was 6k with him " for free " hooking up the generator & running the ground. Ggggg how sweet of him. He basically said everything behind the power box needs to be replaced at least whatever is connected... next life I'm going to be born a trust fund man baby ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tat's....I'm thinking a solution may be forthcoming..
You have beautiful animals mate..
Good yardstick there


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Sterile AF Snowflake Sub for a walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle
> View attachment 16250631
> View attachment 16250632


The snowflake hands get such a beating!! I love em. (I’m heavily biased!) Beautiful watch and good looking doggo!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

tudortommy said:


> The snowflake hands get such a beating!! I love em. (I’m heavily biased!) Beautiful watch and good looking doggo!


Agree 100%! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Chillin’. #freethefeet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Red Seas Six Pounder for a walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Red Seas Six Pounder for a walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle
> View attachment 16252229
> View attachment 16252230


Love the white bit on the end of her tail!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


>


The pup is growing fast, and those ears are built for business - I think he could pull in XM radio with those things!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Paxman said:


> Sterile AF Snowflake Sub for a walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle
> View attachment 16250631


nice to see her fur remains so fluffy after unfreezing...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The pup is growing fast, and those ears are built for business - I think he could pull in XM radio with those things!


 yes no kidding. 
He is growing into them. It’s so funny. 
He is almost doubled his weight since we got him a month ago.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Chillin’. #freethefeet
> View attachment 16252059
> 
> View attachment 16252060
> ...


If I had a dollar for every time I wanted to " reply " not like. 
I'd own that bloody beautiful bladed behemoth angel you all saddle up in Snag!!!
Dead set!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> yes no kidding.
> He is growing into them. It’s so funny.
> He is almost doubled his weight since we got him a month ago.


I bloody love him...can't wait to see him burr up...and hear his first warning...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dramatic sky + breeze, lovely morning Snag.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dramatic sky + breeze, lovely morning Snag.


OT. This is one of the beaches I run past on my way to/from work. Good for seal watching as it’s quieter than most (no vehicular access). This was it yesterday afternoon, between the showers. Plenty of seals enjoying a haul-out on the beach and the peace & sun 😀


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Somehow duplicated the above post when editing it. 🤨

Here’s a hair-raising pic instead 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


It sure looks like a hard life being a Gunter 🤣


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Somehow duplicated the above post when editing it. 🤨
> 
> Here’s a hair-raising pic instead 😂
> View attachment 16254503


Um..snaggle-hair?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Curious, what species of seals on the beach?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16253399


I think that's the most active pose I've ever seen Koji in.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> It sure looks like a hard life being a Gunter 🤣


I feel like the first two should be captioned:

"Food?"

"Aw, hell."


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Somehow duplicated the above post when editing it. 🤨
> 
> Here’s a hair-raising pic instead 😂
> View attachment 16254503


Is there a dog in there somewhere?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16255022


Working on your dog-scapes?

I like it


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Somehow duplicated the above post when editing it. 🤨
> 
> Here’s a hair-raising pic instead 😂
> View attachment 16254503


That band got kicked out of Australia if I remember correctly 🤔

Had some great lines Snag!!
Oh where so pretty🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️...oh so...you know what I mean you crZy b.......r
All the best in jest by bored farmer🤪


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Working on your dog-scapes?
> 
> I like it


Thanks!
Something like that.

This time of year gives us really nice light for about ten minutes and the rest of the day it's pitch black.
So I'm making the most of it.








During summer, the sun sets far further west which puts the whole island between us and the sunset.
But in the winter, the days are so short that the sun disappears over the horizon closer to south-soutwest giving us some nice sunsets that are visible from our bay on the east side of the island.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks!
> Something like that.
> 
> This time of year gives us really nice light for about ten minutes and the rest of the day it's pitch black.
> ...


Another good pic!
I love how the change of seasons brings unique conditions like this. Enjoy the sunsets!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


He’s eyeballing you bro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> yes no kidding.
> He is growing into them. It’s so funny.
> He is almost doubled his weight since we got him a month ago.


Check this comparo we did for…


He’s gonna a be a real big boy


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Check this comparo we did for…
> 
> 
> He’s gonna a be a real big boy


You chose your breeder extremely well in my humble opinion Brice.
He looks very sound in all aspects to my old eye.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Curious, what species of seals on the beach?


We get common & grey. The greys are the Ploprof of the seal world - go further out from shore, dive far deeper, etc., etc.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Check this comparo we did for…
> 
> 
> He’s gonna a be a real big boy


You double-wristing it in the top middle shot Brice? 🧐
It’s OK Bud, you’re amongst friends here 😀


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> I think that's the most active pose I've ever seen Koji in.


He's almost trotting here...








Definitely not Poppy or Floyd speeds. 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> He's almost trotting here...
> View attachment 16255523
> 
> Definitely not Poppy or Floyd speeds. 😂


I reckon he's a powerhouse!!
Diese mate..love those 2 wags..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The boys heading out for their evening constitutional yesterday. It's pitch black here at night so they wear their glowy-thingies.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The boys heading out for their evening constitutional yesterday. It's pitch black here at night so they wear their glowy-thingies.
> View attachment 16255621


I like these collars. Can’t see Magnus at all in the dark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> You double-wristing it in the top middle shot Brice?
> It’s OK Bud, you’re amongst friends here


I was  I use my Gshock for steps and miles


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I was  I use my Gshock for steps and miles


I have a Garmin Vivosmart on my right 24/7 for health/activity tracking. Wear ’proper’ watches, and my Fenix when exercising, on my left. 😁


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like these collars. Can’t see Magnus at all in the dark


Yeah the mini poodle disappears in the dark. I bought these at Home Depot.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah the mini poodle disappears in the dark. I bought these at Home Depot.


Mini poodle a.k.a. The Prince of Darkness 🤭🤗


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mini poodle a.k.a. The Prince of Darkness 🤭🤗


Ripple Aka:
The burglar
Dipple
Dipkin (part dipstick part munchkin)
Dip dip
Dips
A hole
Mini buddy (when he’s not pissing me off)

It’s no wonder he doesn’t listen..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ripple Aka:
> The burglar
> Dipple
> Dipkin (part dipstick part munchkin)
> ...


Aussie " you little ripper"
👍👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Two girls walking their servant before afternoon napping


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Two girls walking their servant before afternoon napping


Servant leadership at its finest Noc


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Action shot haha. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Birdie ...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

weklund said:


> ... Birdie ...
> View attachment 16258585
> 
> 
> ...


I love the pup Mr. Wek, and you might even turn me into a Rolex guy with that beat up beauty.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

weklund said:


> ... Birdie ...
> View attachment 16258585
> 
> 
> ...


this ...........is killing me...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanksgiving is upon us here in the states, and I was rummaging around in the basement trying to find our framed pictures to hang on our bare walls (moved in a year ago) because we're hosting over a dozen people this year for dinner. I stumbled upon some old pics that I thought you all might enjoy. 

First pic is mini-me and my grandma's dog Zeke. He was a Shepherd/Great Dane mix. He only became my grandma's because my uncle brought him home and didn't take care of him. I'm sure my fellow Gen-X'ers (and Boomers) can relate to larger than life memories. The inter-webs seem to have diminished this, at least with my children. Anyway, Zeke was the classic gentle giant around his pack, but show up as a stranger - look out! My grandma moved to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan when I was 7 (the UP is like a different country), and the local "sheriff" which was a volunteer position in the town of Trout Lake, rolled up to her house. He said hello, got in his car, and Zeke promptly chased the car down, latched onto the rear bumper, and wouldn't let go. The sheriff stopped in amazement, but he didn't get out.....smart sheriff.








The next pic is my dad and Wilma (rest her soul). I like this one because my Dad is not exactly Mr. Smiley Face, but he looks genuinely relaxed and happy in this pic (the Negra Modelo doesn't hurt!)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

weklund said:


> ... Birdie ...
> View attachment 16258585
> 
> 
> ...


That 1680 is fire my friend, Birdie is beautiful too!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

I love the Bird and my 1680 too.

I've had the Bird for a little over a year now and purchased my Sub 1680 new in 1980.

Two of my cherished possessions.

Happy Thanksgiving ... To you all.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thanksgiving is upon us here in the states, and I was rummaging around in the basement trying to find our framed pictures to hang on our bare walls (moved in a year ago) because we're hosting over a dozen people this year for dinner. I stumbled upon some old pics that I thought you all might enjoy.
> 
> First pic is mini-me and my grandma's dog Zeke. He was a Shepherd/Great Dane mix. He only became my grandma's because my uncle brought him home and didn't take care of him. I'm sure my fellow Gen-X'ers (and Boomers) can relate to larger than life memories. The inter-webs seem to have diminished this, at least with my children. Anyway, Zeke was the classic gentle giant around his pack, but show up as a stranger - look out! My grandma moved to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan when I was 7 (the UP is like a different country), and the local "sheriff" which was a volunteer position in the town of Trout Lake, rolled up to her house. He said hello, got in his car, and Zeke promptly chased the car down, latched onto the rear bumper, and wouldn't let go. The sheriff stopped in amazement, but he didn't get out.....smart sheriff.
> View attachment 16258797
> ...


Great memories. Thanks for sharing them, Wink.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

Our Goldendoodle Daizy. 12 weeks old, and 19lbs, with my daily Oris 65 Diver.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Rollan said:


> Our Goldendoodle Daizy. 12 weeks old, and 19lbs, with my daily Oris 65 Diver.
> View attachment 16258854


Welcome! Daisy is a cutie!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Daisy appears to be gnawing that finger, good girl!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Soooooo.... after a weekend of our wildlings celebrating their huge 1 6 birthdays & their friends over for sleep overs and what I swear is their super secret mission to all eat us out of every good type of food in freezer / pantry and take out .. I did one set of drop offs & my bride & our daughter merely had to do one drop off of her friend in a semi nearby town... all sounds innocent enough right? 


Wrong !!! 

As the ladies waited for her friend's mom to arrive low and behold some older gentlemen had the " pups available " sign ....... 


To her credit the Mrs called and told me how she was tempted to go and just look ... I said to look is too potentially fall in love .... next thing I know she is sending pics ... and well yall know what happens next ..... 


Oscar Von Olson ... born Oct 1st , 7 weeks old....English Mastiff ....meet the group of fellow mates & puppers..... omg !!! 

Will attempt to post in order as they evolved the first one or two being from the original site of temptation....








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh forgot watch pic ... & the older gentlemen is known in the area for producing excellent tempered pups... Oscar's parents ... I think he will take after his papa .. Mr Loose lips although I hope not as loose lips lol. 

It's a field watch made by gruppo gamma and they say its good for 200 meters whatevers lol ....






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> You double-wristing it in the top middle shot Brice?
> It’s OK Bud, you’re amongst friends here


Keen eye .... he looks to be casio-ing it along with a real watch on the other wrist. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Check this comparo we did for…
> 
> 
> He’s gonna a be a real big boy


I can safely predict what he will look like at a year old based on this growth.. just imagine my old pup Hugo being all black .. tree limbs for legs & tail that would wag and nail you right you know where.. and it hurt !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The boys heading out for their evening constitutional yesterday. It's pitch black here at night so they wear their glowy-thingies.
> View attachment 16255621


I thought you swore off the raves bro? 


((( judgey eyeballs )))
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Resting up for today's feasting.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

weklund said:


> ... Birdie ...
> View attachment 16258585
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Lab! I thought about the name Birdie for my first lab, but went with Bogey. Seemed far more appropriate for my golf game at the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking Lab! I thought about the name Birdie for my first lab, but went with Bogey. Seemed far more appropriate for my golf game at the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you suggesting your golf game has since improved or become double bogey hehehe 


Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans .. here is hoping everyone has a Turkey & not a recommended OBiden Soy-rukey roll 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I thought you swore off the raves bro?
> 
> 
> ((( judgey eyeballs )))
> ...


Untz…untz…untz…untz…


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Daisy appears to be gnawing that finger, good girl!


It was an easy way to keep her still. LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Soooooo.... after a weekend of our wildlings celebrating their huge 1 6 birthdays & their friends over for sleep overs and what I swear is their super secret mission to all eat us out of every good type of food in freezer / pantry and take out .. I did one set of drop offs & my bride & our daughter merely had to do one drop off of her friend in a semi nearby town... all sounds innocent enough right?
> 
> 
> Wrong !!!
> ...


So adorable  you can’t go and think you’ll leave without a pup 
Congratulations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I can safely predict what he will look like at a year old based on this growth.. just imagine my old pup Hugo being all black .. tree limbs for legs & tail that would wag and nail you right you know where.. and it hurt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog  how big was Hugo


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Untz…untz…untz…untz…


Double, triple, snowman, you name it I’ve shot it. Hurt my shoulder a few years ago and don’t golf any longer. 

This is a picture of an old photo. When Bogey was 1 1/2 yes old, I packed up the expedition and went on a 30 road trip. Just us 2 boys. It was a great trip and he was so well behaved. From SC to CA and back. 

Never forget. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> Double, triple, snowman, you name it I’ve shot it. Hurt my shoulder a few years ago and don’t golf any longer.
> 
> This is a picture of an old photo. When Bogey was 1 1/2 yes old, I packed up the expedition and went on a 30 road trip. Just us 2 boys. It was a great trip and he was so well behaved. From SC to CA and back.
> 
> ...


Looks like I replied to the wrong message. Right thread though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Happy Thanksgiving ...

























​


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Turkey trot with Azloe this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Turkey trot with Azloe this morning
> View attachment 16259539


Our dogs are the same breed?


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy thanksgiving



What a beauty. Happy pup.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful dog  how big was Hugo


He was massive especially considering both parents were imports & the Germans prefer smaller shepherds , at this image he had just turned 1 year old & was at 100lbs sold him as a started dog to a helicopter ambulance pilot when he stopped growing he was 135lbs of muscle & head & tail. His pappa was like your boy solid black and more german approved size.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Double, triple, snowman, you name it I’ve shot it. Hurt my shoulder a few years ago and don’t golf any longer.
> 
> This is a picture of an old photo. When Bogey was 1 1/2 yes old, I packed up the expedition and went on a 30 road trip. Just us 2 boys. It was a great trip and he was so well behaved. From SC to CA and back.
> 
> ...


Those kind of road trips are what our twenties are supposed to be made of ... was there " technically " a reason or schedule to the trip or Just cause ? 

Beautiful best buddy you had brother. 

Ps did you actively sleep drive through the state of Kansas as I too have ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Rollan said:


> Our dogs are the same breed?


Possibly. Azloe is a “double doodle” because he is golden, lab, and poodle. In other words, an expensive mutt - ha ha!


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Possibly. Azloe is a “double doodle” because he is golden, lab, and poodle. In other words, an expensive mutt - ha ha!


Tell me about it! Daizy is called an F1BB Goldendoodle, which means more poodle than golden. Yes, after the cost and vet bills, there went my Tudor BB58 money. LOL


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Rollan said:


> Our Goldendoodle Daizy. 12 weeks old, and 19lbs, with my daily Oris 65 Diver.
> View attachment 16258854


She's a cutie.

Coincidentally, I spent today with my brother and his family, who also have a Golden Doodle. She's ten, and has had a bad case of stranger danger from the day they got her as a pup. I'm not there very often, so we go through the same process every time. I walk in the door. She barks at me for 5 minutes straight. ("Hey! Guys! Who dis??") And then she decides I'm her favorite person in the world and spends much of the day parked next to me so I'll give her ear rubs and butt scratches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16260761


Man, I _knew _this one was coming.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Man, I _knew _this one was coming.


Sir, I am _*nothing*_ if not predictable! 🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AlexisB (Nov 26, 2021)

New to the forum, liking this thread!  
And missing my dog because of it.. A black/white English cocker spaniel who listened to the name "Xantos". 
May he bark in peace!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

AlexisB said:


> New to the forum, liking this thread!
> And missing my dog because of it.. A black/white English cocker spaniel who listened to the name "Xantos".
> May he bark in peace!


Welcome to the forum and the best thread on here. Feel free to post any pics of Xantos you might have.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Those kind of road trips are what our twenties are supposed to be made of ... was there " technically " a reason or schedule to the trip or Just cause ?
> 
> Beautiful best buddy you had brother.
> 
> ...


There was a trip already planned to fly out and play Pebble Beach for my 40th. Got layed off with 600 of my co-workers, got a great severance pkg, said F it and turned it into a 30 day road trip. One of the best trips ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexisB (Nov 26, 2021)

Did some digging in Google photos but he passed away before smartphones were a thing.. So harder to get a hold of pictures from that era. 

However! I did find a pic of another English cocker spaniel named Lenny. She belonged to the architect couple we shared our offices with some years ago. Was fun having her around  Even though she was only 5 years old at that time, she was already quite deaf and a bit blind as well. 

As you can see, the picture is also from before I started getting into watches. On my wrist at the time was a Skagen quartz watch. Loved it at the time. Feels funny when I wear it now  

Also attached and more on-topic, a picture of one of my divers and a fine Belgian beer (yes I'm from Belgium and guess what, I love beer!) 











Don't drink and dive! 😁



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> There was a trip already planned to fly out and play Pebble Beach for my 40th. Got layed off with 600 of my co-workers, got a great severance pkg, said F it and turned it into a 30 day road trip. One of the best trips ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexisB said:


> Did some digging in Google photos but he passed away before smartphones were a thing.. So harder to get a hold of pictures from that era.
> 
> However! I did find a pic of another English cocker spaniel named Lenny. She belonged to the architect couple we shared our offices with some years ago. Was fun having her around  Even though she was only 5 years old at that time, she was already quite deaf and a bit blind as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome @AlexisB 🤗


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina & Miha & Certina before afternoon napping (including me)


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16260862
> 
> View attachment 16260863
> 
> View attachment 16260864


@Diesels - what are you posting on here?!?!? 😂😂😂 I get this image when I look at this page 









Sensitive content? Try cute content. I know because I opened it immediately…….. so I could let you know if it wa inappropriate….. yea that’s why😂. What a content little doggo! I’m definitely jealous, maybe one day I’ll settle down enough to get a dog, until then thank you everyone in this thread for posting yours!!!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16260761


Yeah yeah. That was a reaction post. Literally received that watch as a 50th birthday gift less than 5 min after posting it. My excitement got the better of me. I vow to do better next time. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

AlexisB said:


> New to the forum, liking this thread!
> And missing my dog because of it.. A black/white English cocker spaniel who listened to the name "Xantos".
> May he bark in peace!


You’ve landed on one of the best threads in this entire form. After lurking for several weeks because I don’t have a dog to post pictures of I dropped a post on this thread to say thank you to the posters and immediately received a warm welcome.
Be forewarned, some of the posters on this thread may not be……average..normal…..sane?!!!! 😂😂😂. You know, the best kind of people! And they have great watches and great dogs!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

What did you wrote? Who's not sane? 








Crazy doggy Dad








That's my watch!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina & Miha & Certina before afternoon napping (including me)


Noc,

Pic #2 = PUPPY DOG EYES!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> What did you wrote? Who's not sane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy dog dad?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> You’ve landed on one of the best threads in this entire form. After lurking for several weeks because I don’t have a dog to post pictures of I dropped a post on this thread to say thank you to the posters and immediately received a warm welcome.
> Be forewarned, some of the posters on this thread may not be……average..normal…..sane?!!!! 😂😂😂. You know, the best kind of people! And they have great watches and great dogs!


Did someone say not normal?

Abby normal perhaps?


----------



## AlexisB (Nov 26, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> You’ve landed on one of the best threads in this entire form. After lurking for several weeks because I don’t have a dog to post pictures of I dropped a post on this thread to say thank you to the posters and immediately received a warm welcome.
> Be forewarned, some of the posters on this thread may not be……average..normal…..sane?!!!! 😂😂😂. You know, the best kind of people! And they have great watches and great dogs!


I have to say it's a refreshing twist to only posting wrist shots 😂
Are there similar threads on here with cats, cars, furniture, food, ... ?!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

And one of the two smoked turkeys from last night. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

AlexisB said:


> I have to say it's a refreshing twist to only posting wrist shots
> Are there similar threads on here with cats, cars, furniture, food, ... ?!


Yes there is. Go to 'Main forums' >> 'The cafe' and there you'll find all kind of topics not related to watches (mostly). To many to name each one of them (one of those is 'Cats, dogs and other pets').


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Did someone say not normal?
> 
> Abby normal perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 16261323


Suspicion confirmed!!! I knew it! 😂😂😂😂



AlexisB said:


> I have to say it's a refreshing twist to only posting wrist shots 😂
> Are there similar threads on here with cats, cars, furniture, food, ... ?!


Yup- what @NocturnalWatch said above 👍. 

I saw someone recently posted a “new member here”thread and stated they worked deep in the watch industry with some of the newest release type technology, also mentioned he baked pastries🤦‍♂️ Guess what almost every welcome response mentioned? Poor guy was confused by the mostly pastry interest but responded well and the watch questions started coming😂😂. Overwhelmingly a laid back great group 👌.


----------



## AlexisB (Nov 26, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yes there is. Go to 'Main forums' >> 'The cafe' and there you'll find all kind of topics not related to watches (mostly). To many to name each one of them (one of those is 'Cats, dogs and other pets').


Thanks will check it out!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


The perfect photo for this thread - folks take note! 👍🏻🤣 I am so happy Noc, maximum respect mate, thank you so much! 🤗


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> That's mine watch!


It's a shame you can't wear it anymore, what with your wrist having been bitten off and everything.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> You’ve landed on one of the best threads in this entire form. After lurking for several weeks because I don’t have a dog to post pictures of I dropped a post on this thread to say thank you to the posters and immediately received a warm welcome.
> Be forewarned, some of the posters on this thread may not be……average..normal…..sane?!!!! 😂😂😂. You know, the best kind of people! And they have great watches and great dogs!


And great pizzas!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Did someone say not normal?
> 
> Abby normal perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 16261323


”What hump?” 🤣


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> ”What hump?” 🤣


{awkward pause}

"Let's go!"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> {awkward pause}
> 
> "Let's go!"


🎶“I… ain’t got nobody, nobody cares for me, ratatat ratatat ratatat”🎶 💀
🤣


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> 🎶“I… ain’t got nobody, nobody cares for me, ratatat ratatat ratatat”🎶 💀
> 🤣


"Froderick!"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> "Froderick!"


“It’s Frarn-ken-steen” 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Soooooo.... after a weekend of our wildlings celebrating their huge 1 6 birthdays & their friends over for sleep overs and what I swear is their super secret mission to all eat us out of every good type of food in freezer / pantry and take out .. I did one set of drop offs & my bride & our daughter merely had to do one drop off of her friend in a semi nearby town... all sounds innocent enough right?
> 
> 
> Wrong !!!
> ...


He is Regal in his new kingdom Tats!!!
Great stuff..big hearts


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Turkey trot with Azloe this morning
> View attachment 16259539


I knew you'd be a skinny fit bastard Wink😉...hope Azloe crossed line first??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rollan said:


> Tell me about it! Daizy is called an F1BB Goldendoodle, which means more poodle than golden. Yes, after the cost and vet bills, there went my Tudor BB58 money. LOL


Well done mate...dogs 👏 ✔ 👍 before as Snag would say " Chewdor "


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Soooooo.... after a weekend of our wildlings celebrating their huge 1 6 birthdays & their friends over for sleep overs and what I swear is their super secret mission to all eat us out of every good type of food in freezer / pantry and take out .. I did one set of drop offs & my bride & our daughter merely had to do one drop off of her friend in a semi nearby town... all sounds innocent enough right?
> 
> 
> Wrong !!!
> ...


You're getting a Mastiff? Wicked drool cool!

All your big dogs are gonna have to get used to being little dogs.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I knew you'd be a skinny fit bastard Wink😉...hope Azloe crossed line first??


Ha ha, I do my best Dave! I’m not a runner - 9 minute miles for me and 5km is my MAX limit.

Needless to say even Azloe couldn’t drag me to the finish any faster.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> And one of the two smoked turkeys from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speedy,
Your pups?
Your Breitling?
Your turkey!

Fluffing awesome!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Speedy,
> Your pups?
> Your Breitling?
> Your turkey!
> ...


Haha. Thank you. 

Btw. The pups are the mrs and I am certain she would choose them over me if it came down to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Haha. Thank you.
> 
> Btw. The pups are the mrs and I am certain she would choose them over me if it came down to it.
> 
> ...


There’s value in knowing where you stand. At least that’s what I tell myself to get by..🧘‍♂️


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> You're getting a Mastiff? Wicked drool cool!
> 
> All your big dogs are gonna have to get used to being little dogs.


He will be the only actual big big dog & he is almost the small dogs size coming up on his 8th week of life lol ....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> There’s value in knowing where you stand. At least that’s what I tell myself to get by..


Lmao 
.. self care inner mantra dialogue lol . 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> He is Regal in his new kingdom Tats!!!
> Great stuff..big hearts


Thanks mate. Although he has earned the name switch of Otis ... he is such an Otis . As well I told the Mrs .... No more!!! I want the remote slightest chance of finding a home sitter / dog sitter for something people call a vacation sometime this next 12 months !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> He will be the only actual big big dog & he is almost the small dogs size coming up on his 8th week of life lol ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I thought you had a Rotty.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Really? I thought you had a Rotty.


Maybe it's just me but I consider the rottie a big medium dog lol ... this could explain a lot of things hehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Maybe it's just me but I consider the rottie a big medium dog lol ... this could explain a lot of things hehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that one _is _just you. 

Most people would consider a Rotty . . . in technical terms . . . a *honkin'* big dog.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> He will be the only actual big big dog & he is almost the small dogs size coming up on his 8th week of life lol ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gonna be a monster this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watching dog training videos with Magnus


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Watching dog training videos with Magnus


He looks perhaps less interested in them than you might have wished.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

urbino said:


> He looks perhaps less interested in them than you might have wished.


Dad is getting educated


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> He will be the only actual big big dog & he is almost the small dogs size coming up on his 8th week of life lol ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't quite figure out if Otis is giving Pearl a sniff, or Pearl is giving Otis a preemptive, "Watch yourself, bub."


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ha ha, I do my best Dave! I’m not a runner - 9 minute miles for me and 5km is my MAX limit.
> 
> Needless to say even Azloe couldn’t drag me to the finish any faster.


I’m not a natural runner either Winks, I always say to The Fragrant One I’m going out for a plod, never a run. Time is nearly irrelevant to me, distance covered and staying injury free is what I push for 🏃‍♂️. Poppy & Sprocket have dodgy joints, Floyd is good for 5-6 miles, anything longer and I’m on my own.
































Floyd’s buried under the bedclothes at the other end of the house this morning. Pics of him to follow Droogs…
Enjoy the weekend all 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thanks mate. Although he has earned the name switch of Otis ... he is such an Otis . As well I told the Mrs .... No more!!! I want the remote slightest chance of finding a home sitter / dog sitter for something people call a vacation sometime this next 12 months !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I’ll do it gratis, but my travel fees might prove prohibitive! 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Watching dog training videos with Magnus











🤗


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16262807
> 
> 🤗


Ha!!! I'll bet Brice.posts up better Magnus ...look forward to them


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max guarding the lead that I went arse over....crutches and rum!!...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16262821
> View attachment 16262822
> 
> Max guarding the lead that I went arse over....crutches and rum!!...


Perfect watch shot Dave, folks take note. Hope you were well lubed so the tumble wasn’t too painful 😉🍺. Pre-emptive anaesthesia 👍🏻


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

How's the hip coming along, Dave?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Perfect watch shot Dave, folks take note. Hope you were well lubed so the tumble wasn’t too painful . Pre-emptive anaesthesia


I'm very confident Snag...the "Bundy" assisted both ways mate 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> How's the hip coming along, Dave?


Pretty good thanks Urb..I do thank though mate I'm on timber floors as they bounce a bit better!!
Just a tad boring..

Sounds like you had a great time the other day and have lost no dog winning over skills!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Pretty good thanks Urb..I do thank though mate I'm on timber floors as they bounce a bit better!!
> Just a tad boring..
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time the other day and have lost no dog winning over skills!!
> ...


Ha. It was a good T'giving. Dogs spot I'm a soft touch in no time and close right in. 

Glad the hip's not giving you too much trouble. Can't help with the boredom, though.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I don’t think he approves 😂😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lurking around the kitchen while dinner is cooking.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> I’ll do it gratis, but my travel fees might prove prohibitive! 🤗


Yeah and a spot to land your chopper Snag..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16262821
> View attachment 16262822
> 
> Max guarding the lead that I went arse over....crutches and rum!!...


Good grief Dave, we all know you can’t hold the crutches and the rum at the same time. 

Let’s stick to crutches THEN rum..capeesh?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> I don’t think he approves 😂😂
> 
> View attachment 16262996


Lovely watch @Jasper110 , I really like that one. How’re you finding it?

Edit - Perfect watch shot Bro’ 👍🏻🤗😎


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Walking after the rain isn't exactly fun, and needs the right footwear. And, of course, the corresponding tie.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

My watch and my shadow, Bentley, the Olde Boston Bulldogge.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lovely watch @Jasper110 , I really like that one. How’re you finding it?


PM sent


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

More pics as promised - Poppy and Floyd in the autumn sunshine.
































Forgot the watch, so here’s what I’m wearing now. Monstrous! 🧡








#freethefeets 🦶🏻👣🤜🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> More pics as promised - Poppy and Floyd in the autumn sunshine.
> View attachment 16263490
> 
> View attachment 16263491
> ...


Snags you’re not posting pics you’re posting professional landscape and dog photographs! Crazy beautiful……well maybe not the feets😳! 😂😂😂😂. Love seeing the dogs and that beautiful landscape👍


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Great set of pics, Someone was wound up and ready to go in a couple of those! Nice Panerai too!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Snags you’re not posting pics you’re posting professional landscape and dog photographs! Crazy beautiful……well maybe not the feets😳! 😂😂😂😂. Love seeing the dogs and that beautiful landscape👍


Thank you Bro. 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16263710
> 
> View attachment 16263709
> 
> ...


Just great pics of great mates...perfect Wink.
Nailed it.
Dave


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Watching some college football and hanging out with the dogs.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

tudortommy said:


> Great set of pics, Someone was wound up and ready to go in a couple of those! Nice Panerai too!


I was teasing him, and yes he got a bit wound up (playful attack mode). 
Thanks  


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When your bride's backside becomes Otis's head stand ( think kick stand on a bike ) .....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> I was teasing him, and yes he got a bit wound up (playful attack mode).
> Thanks


Ahh! It’s a boy! 😂😂. Couldn’t tell from those photos! What an awesome little guy! Playful attack mode is the absolute best.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> I’ll do it gratis, but my travel fees might prove prohibitive!


Just the use of the word " prohibitive " tells me you are correct! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Just the use of the word " prohibitive " tells me you are correct!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


But think of the advantages....Snag will bring his old Landy!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16262821
> View attachment 16262822
> 
> Max guarding the lead that I went arse over....crutches and rum!!...


Max and I have come up with a bloody great solution to this dire problem 🤞🤞


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and I have come up with a bloody great solution to this dire problem 🤞🤞
> View attachment 16264056


I dunno Dave, Max may lack a set of thumbs to type the message himself, but his eyes tell me this was his brainchild and you are reaping the fruits of his labor. Check the ego Sir, credit where credit is due..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> But think of the advantages....Snag will bring his old Landy!!!


Don't forget helicopter rides! 😁🚁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I dunno Dave, Max may lack a set of thumbs to type the message himself, but his eyes tell me this was his brainchild and you are reaping the fruits of his labor. Check the ego Sir, credit where credit is due..


Okay...I've apologised to Max as he had suggested it earlier 🙃...plus I've also thanked him again for not saying " I told you so" when I went arse over T.t"
His request for a glow collar has though been denied 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
...for now🙂🙂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Okay...I've apologised to Max as he had suggested it earlier 🙃...plus I've also thanked him again for not saying " I told you so" when I went arse over T.t"
> His request for a glow collar has though been denied 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
> ...for now🙂🙂


Tough compromise on the glow collar, but you’ve done the right thing - Order is restored and Max feels appreciated once again I’m sure!
 🐕


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Uh..oh.
Rojote..more of your grand mate.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16264254


We know you can do better.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16264254


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16265088
> 
> 
> View attachment 16265089
> ...


Border Terrier?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Border Terrier?


Border Terrier + Patterdale Terrier ... and full of terrier wiles : like to wind him up that Patterdales are about the cheapest dog you can buy in the UK ... they come in smooth or rougher coats and black, brown and black and tan


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Twofer… whiskey and dog all in one


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JRF1 said:


> View attachment 16265476
> 
> 
> Twofer… whiskey and dog all in one (coincidentally I just took this to post this watch for sale)


More of your dog here mate please..there is a Sales Forum that's the best platform for you to sell on..
All the best


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Precista PRS3 LE for a visit to the dog park with Maisie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16265756
> View attachment 16265758
> View attachment 16265760
> View attachment 16265761
> ...


Bloody hell...I felt sorry for old sprockers..on that balmy weather.
Bloody freezing here..35 c.
🙂👍


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> More of your dog here mate please..there is a Sales Forum that's the best platform for you to sell on..
> All the best


Sorry, edited… wasn’t trying to sell here just thought it was funny that he coincidentally photobombed that pic this morning then saw this thread. 
Here’s another of mostly doggo:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JRF1 said:


> Sorry, edited… wasn’t trying to sell here just thought it was funny that he coincidentally photobombed that pic this morning then saw this thread.
> Here’s another of mostly doggo:
> 
> View attachment 16265902


Welcome mate..
Beautiful best mate..( they are the 🌟 of the best thread on WUS)
Look forward to seeing plenty of your posts 👍👍
All the best 
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16265756
> View attachment 16265758


Floyd's wallow looks a lot more comfy than Poppy's.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

JRF1 said:


> Sorry, edited… wasn’t trying to sell here just thought it was funny that he coincidentally photobombed that pic this morning then saw this thread.
> Here’s another of mostly doggo:
> 
> View attachment 16265902


Adorable pup.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Presiding over his chickens 🐓


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> When your bride's backside becomes Otis's head stand ( think kick stand on a bike ) .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these pics


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New cot and he loves it. 

























Family trip to the Xmas tree farm 

























bath time


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> New cot and he loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cot makes a great place command , he is a beast !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16265756
> View attachment 16265758
> View attachment 16265760
> View attachment 16265761
> ...


Dayummmmmm bruh !!!! I thought this was the forum where us schleeepps could snap normal every day pics of our dogs ... not Professional High Class Coffee Table Freakin belong on the walls of homes , businesses & fancy schmancy art dealerships... or whatever you call stores that sell the arts...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> But think of the advantages....Snag will bring his old Landy!!!


You convinced me you brilliant man you ... a bit wobbling & most likely fully hydrated on Hops and Barley... but you come with a landy so it will be a great gathering.. get driving mate I hear the bridge from down under to PNW is a bit of a long stretch .. pack chips !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

8505davids said:


> Border Terrier + Patterdale Terrier ... and full of terrier wiles : like to wind him up that Patterdales are about the cheapest dog you can buy in the UK ... they come in smooth or rougher coats and black, brown and black and tan
> 
> View attachment 16265501


Patterdales protect the gates of Haiti or Hel & I strongly recommend variants of the " watered down " types which to their owners they will full throatedly dispute the watered down aspect heheheheh 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> New cot and he loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it. If that ear stays pricked up, my feelings are gonna be hurt.


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> New cot and he loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a doggo I would snatch up off the street in a heartbeat 🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16265756
> View attachment 16265758
> View attachment 16265760
> View attachment 16265761
> ...


Great pics! I like that lighthouse. I see stairs going down towards the water but that isn't accessible by boat is it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Great pics! I like that lighthouse. I see stairs going down towards the water but that isn't accessible by boat is it?


Muckle Flugga - Bitain’s most northerly lighthouse. It is accessible by boat, but condiions would have o be just right, so most workers arrive by air these days. That’d be some climbe up the stairs too! 😱
The island you can see beyond is called Out Stack, or Ootsta. It is the most northerly point of the UK/British Isles; ‘the full stop at the end of Britain’.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Another from yesterday.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Muckle Flugga - Bitain’s most northerly lighthouse. It is accessible by boat, but condiions would have o be just right, so most workers arrive by air these days. That’d be some climbe up the stairs too! 😱
> The island you can see beyond is called Out Stack, or Ootsta. It is the most northerly point of the UK/British Isles; ‘the full stop at the end of Britain’.
> View attachment 16266452


"Muckle Flugga" sounds like some kind of shoe Dave would wear.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Muckle Flugga - Bitain’s most northerly lighthouse. It is accessible by boat, but condiions would have o be just right, so most workers arrive by air these days. That’d be some climbe up the stairs too!
> The island you can see beyond is called Out Stack, or Ootsta. It is the most northerly point of the UK/British Isles; ‘the full stop at the end of Britain’.
> View attachment 16266452


How many times have you stepped up that face to light house Snag??
My pool is more than twice!!
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> "Muckle Flugga" sounds like some kind of shoe Dave would wear.


You know Urb..you are spot on mate!!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16266478
> 
> View attachment 16266479
> 
> View attachment 16266476


Go dubhead

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16266478
> 
> View attachment 16266479
> 
> ...


A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E! 😍


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

all of these are beautiful creatures


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

EngineerHack said:


> all of these are beautiful creatures


Especially Dave 😊


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Muckle Flugga - Bitain’s most northerly lighthouse. It is accessible by boat, but condiions would have o be just right, so most workers arrive by air these days. That’d be some climbe up the stairs too! 😱
> The island you can see beyond is called Out Stack, or Ootsta. It is the most northerly point of the UK/British Isles; ‘the full stop at the end of Britain’.
> View attachment 16266452


If I ever move from California, I'm moving to the U.K. / G.B. I have the Acorn channel, which has British, Irish, and Scandinavian series. So many great coastal villages. They also have Australian shows... but everything in Australia is trying to kill you. 😆


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> If I ever move from California, I'm moving to the U.K. / G.B. I have the Acorn channel, which has British, Irish, and Scandinavian series. So many great coastal villages. They also have Australian shows... but everything in Australia is trying to kill you. 😆


Especially Dave 🤣


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16266478
> 
> View attachment 16266479
> 
> ...


These are awesome. The middle one, you should sell to one of those meme generators. That's got *all *the meme possibilities.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Back at the vets to draw some blood. Just a checkup.















Awaiting the results.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Back at the vets to draw some blood. Just a checkup.
> View attachment 16266595
> View attachment 16266596
> 
> Awaiting the results.


Hopng for the best!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Blending in...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Hopng for the best!


Looking better.
Back again in three months to keep track of it.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh my God, so many beautiful new (and old) snouts! I can't even keep track of everything. Nina, Miha and Darian are not keen on posing. Tried with treats, but not very successfully. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking for squirrels and birds.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> Looking for squirrels and birds.
> View attachment 16267088


The perfect photo 🤭👍🏻


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Looking better.
> Back again in three months to keep track of it.


Good news. Hope he keeps getting better.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16268364
> View attachment 16268365
> 
> View attachment 16268363


Thank God!!!...gone from skinny bloody feet
To a very nice wrist and Longines...

Poor girl must have lost a bet!!!

All the best in jest my friend 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

#coverthefeet 👟🦶☣😆


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Rest In Peace Louie.
March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021. 
Over 13 great years.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


Sorry for your loss, Louie looks like a great 'ole pup and a wonderful friend.

Thank you for sharing this with us, RIP Louie 🙏


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you so much.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16268363


I want one.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


I wish I'd known Louie better mate...he looks just like a loving beautiful faithful Lab that another one of our great members and his family adored.

AS we can clearly see you all adored him.

A Job well done Wally!!
Man's best friend for sure

All the best to you and your family mate .

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Farer. Magnus. Moms back-side


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Wallyg said:


> Thank you so much.


For you & all those who lose their four legged best friends.... from my clan to yours !! 







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When Gunt realizes this 8 week old is NOT small.... he is bullying his way by taking all the toys to which Otis then starts chewing on Gunt .. legs , neck, face ,lips , you name it and Otis will chew it. His super favorite is Annika's tail but that's for another day. Luckily the kinks have been worked out when he attempted to do the same on momma.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Pretty sure that one _is _just you.
> 
> Most people would consider a Rotty . . . in technical terms . . . a *honkin'* big dog.


Hehehe I actually asked a few folks in town so as to have data on my / your side and unfortunately I am totally 100% on my own on this view ... out of 5 people they all are hogging space on your island.. good luck feeding them all ... show off-erer you ! 


0-5 me 

5-0 you 

Oh wait just asked my bride .... nevermind ffs! 

0-6 me 
6-0 you.... 


Revenge will be mine 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


Louie looks like a terrific and understanding buddy. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> When Gunt realizes this 8 week old is NOT small.... he is bullying his way by taking all the toys to which Otis then starts chewing on Gunt .. legs , neck, face ,lips , you name it and Otis will chew it. His super favorite is Annika's tail but that's for another day. Luckily the kinks have been worked out when he attempted to do the same on momma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one hoss of a puppy. Mom better enjoy sharing that couch with him while it lasts.


----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)

Humphrey being a derp on the first day of summer down here in the southern hemisphere. Not a diver but an awesome dog!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Seikonuaght said:


> View attachment 16270132
> 
> Humphrey being a derp on the first day of summer down here in the southern hemisphere. Not a diver but an awesome dog!!
> View attachment 16270143


Good dog, Humphrey.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


Condolences. RIP Louie 🙏🏻❤


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> I want one.


Watch, wife or hound? 😂

Edit - none are available. At present 🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Watch, wife or hound?
> 
> Edit - none are available. At present


Hey hey hey you accepted my generous offer!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


Oh no. Sorry for your loss. Louie looks like he was a great lovable boy.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So sorry to learn of Louies' passing, great photos especially his pool pic., quintessential lab; chillin' in water, happy, not a care in the world. My condolences Wally, you were his angel and he yours.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


Sorry to hear about Louie. RIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Wallyg said:


> Rest In Peace Louie.
> March 5, 2008 - November 16, 2021.
> Over 13 great years.
> View attachment 16270007
> ...


So sorry for your loss  He looks like a great, big, lovable boy. RIP Louie.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for all the kind thoughts.
A good dog who is missed and will not be forgotten.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


I know this frenchie pounce , pre pounce , post pounce extremely well. Great pup 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

3rd COVID jab and annual flu jab at lunchtime.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> 3rd COVID jab and annual flu jab at lunchtime.
> View attachment 16272481



1st thing is I love this!







Not completely sure what it is, but I love it.
2nd thing is that pooch looks full throttle in the wind even when idling on the couch! 
And 3rd, it is a watch forum so I suppose I should compliment that sweet piece on your wrist👍, but the pupper and the pillow are hogging the attention! Hope your shots go well and hopefully no side effects!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Big skies.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Big skies.
> View attachment 16272643


If I could give that pic multiple emoji thingies I would. What an incredible shot!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> If I could give that pic multiple emoji thingies I would. What an incredible shot!


Ditto, beautiful shot!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Now ... if the dog had been peeing against the marker....


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

8505davids said:


> Now ... if the dog had been peeing against the marker....


Great minds think alike! You will note the 'urine moat', devised for both man & beast.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great minds think alike! You will note the 'urine moat', devised for both man & beast.


Both Floyd and I are guilty of contributing to the moat 😉 Always off camera of course 🤭


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Møffe got tired and was of the opinion that the couch was his to claim. 


































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Big skies.


earth is beautiful but your part is much beautiful.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magnus and my new Nodus diver


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnus and my new Nodus diver


I'm going to be bold Brice..to you as one of the most solid,reliable, honest long standing senior members of WuS with a collection to envy and for us to enjoy my friend and mate!! Who gives great advice honestly and with detail.. I'm
More bloody interested in a in focus Magnus..he's a Stella little bloke...and we have his journey ahead of you to enjoy.
Plus holiday pics in dog friendly accommodation as you always with your family put your dogs and animals first.

( I'm not having a go, I bloody love him)
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

What Dave’s trying to say… 🤣🤗








Edit - Apologies to @dubhead for shamelessly stealing the pic 🤗


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Møffe got tired and was of the opinion that the couch was his to claim.
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


That's one tired little 4 legged sausage! Always makes me smile when you post his pictures! Give him some extra belly rubs and butt scratches for me and let him know it's from one of his biggest fans! 

We really need to talk about this though :

"_Møffe got tired and was of the opinion that the couch was his to claim". _

It would seem that you somehow think that the couch was _not_ his to claim?🤣🤣🤣. Keep telling yourself that!😆


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

At the moment, and where I live, the most impressive thing in this picture is seeing a house with a working electricity supply.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnus and my new Nodus diver


No doubt it's all about Magnus (flipping fantastic name by the way, fits him very well!), but I have to say that the color on the Nodus is amazing! 



Snaggletooth said:


> What Dave’s trying to say… 🤣🤗
> View attachment 16274590


Just laughed out loud in the office for about the 3rd time this week (from things i've seen on wus). Coworkers already suspect I'm off in the head, random laughter isn't helping.

Can't say it enough, this thread is by far the best one on the forum and you guys are great! Since I'm not in a position to own an animal right now I really appreciate lurking around here and admiring all your beautiful beasts! Thank you ALL!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jasper110 said:


> At the moment, and where I live, the most impressive thing in this picture is seeing a house with a working electricity supply.
> View attachment 16274618
> 
> 
> View attachment 16274619


3 things:

1) I think your doggo has been drinking, he's out of focus 🤣 
2) Congratulations on the FXD, very beautiful!
3) Why no electricity in the area?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Especially for Dave #freethefeet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> 3 things:
> 
> 1) I think your doggo has been drinking, he's out of focus 🤣
> 2) Congratulations on the FXD, very beautiful!
> 3) Why no electricity in the area?


#3. Storm Arwen has knocked out power to thousands of homes in the UK. Some peeps coming up to a week without electricity now. Grim. 🥲


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> At the moment, and where I live, the most impressive thing in this picture is seeing a house with a working electricity supply.
> View attachment 16274618
> 
> 
> View attachment 16274619


The most impressive thing about this thread is that the picture of your watch will not illicit any negative responses about some supposed shortcomings 🤣 

Love that watch Jasper, well jell 😍


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> #3. Storm Arwen has knocked out power to thousands of homes in the UK. Some peeps coming up to a week without electricity now. Grim. 🥲


Oh man, not good. (I pay zero attention to any news or current events, so didn't know) I hope everyone affected can stay safe and warm and get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers sizing up their next victim 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Oh man, not good. (I pay zero attention to any news or current events, so didn't know) I hope everyone affected can stay safe and warm and get back to normal quickly.


Whassis _normal_ of which you speak? 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Especially for Dave #freethefeet
> View attachment 16274667
> 
> View attachment 16274666


Lucky we all aren't normal and use socks or a blanket.

Sprockers me old mate has taken on a tough job there!!

I might just send him some pluggas!🙃🚁🚁

👍👍...you need to visit our island soon.
I've a pet crocodile for you to pat..quickly...very very quickly..









Max...he's poised!!!
To sleep ..
See you soon you crazy ba......d( spellcheck)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> What Dave’s trying to say… 🤣🤗
> View attachment 16274590
> 
> Edit - Apologies to @dubhead for shamelessly stealing the pic 🤗


Was I right, or was I right?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Jasper110 said:


> At the moment, and where I live, the most impressive thing in this picture is seeing a house with a working electricity supply.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16274619


suddenly I have a completely different feel for this tudor after seeing this


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Was I right, or was I right?


You planted the seed 🌲


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> #3. Storm Arwen has knocked out power to thousands of homes in the UK. Some peeps coming up to a week without electricity now. Grim. 🥲


Back in the office for tea (and a heat) ...Louis wanting his share...not strictly a diver but 300m WR when new









All our power back on locally now though downed trees everywhere ... and this at the local football ground...well done to all the local communities who rallied together to help everyone out.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

8505davids said:


> Back in the office for tea (and a heat) ...Louis wanting his share...not strictly a diver but 300m WR when new
> View attachment 16275069
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is that?
Zenith?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> What watch is that?
> Zenith?


Early 70s Zenith Defy A7683 (which is the turquoise version).










and a Terrier Time shot of Louis to keep things right....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Even though his back legs don’t work the way they used to, he is as obsessed as ever!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Cosmo is back with some Christmas spirit


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax looking tough 









Jax looking not so tough 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Speedy B said:


> Jax looking tough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice smoker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice smoker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Does an excellent job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Good dog, Otis.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Good dog, Otis.


Plus one from me too..
Give Tat's curry Otis


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Those paws!! Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Otis is going to be one big boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Jax looking tough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a little tank Jax is! This post hit a trifecta: doggo, smoker, and watch! Somebody had a very good day


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> What a little tank Jax is! This post hit a trifecta: doggo, smoker, and watch! Somebody had a very good day


Haha. Thanks. I tried. 

Jax is such a lovable goof ball. He was a gift from a friend who couldn’t keep him. He definitely found a forever home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Run for Sal's...water for Max( he's a lazy sod but can jump in to his ute no problemo )
So many great posts all...keep them coming !!























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16276745
> 
> View attachment 16276737
> View attachment 16276739
> ...


The 2 wags...Diese! Mate they must be such fun to come home too...
Ps In your previous post the camouflage shot was gold!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Here’s a few of the wonder dog and wonder mutt attacking me this am telling me they were ready for breakfast. (Pardon the mess as the wife is exploding Christmas 🎄 spirit upon the house 😀) was going back and forth this week with these two MoP divers. #RubblesTheWonderDog #MurphyTheWonderMutt. 
cheers 🍻 all


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

dubhead said:


> Cosmo is back with some Christmas spirit
> View attachment 16275775
> View attachment 16275778
> 
> View attachment 16275777


That last shot is awesome. Good looking Doggo


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shhhhh, beasts are sleeping.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Incursore with my Maisie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Glycine Incursore with my Maisie
> View attachment 16278026


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paxman said:


> Glycine Incursore with my Maisie
> View attachment 16278026


Pax..Snags nailed you mate.

More Maisie 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

My bad I spaced the other pix and hit post 😱


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> My bad I spaced the other pix and hit post 😱
> 
> View attachment 16278097
> 
> ...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16278044


Was waiting for this😂😂. Makes me laugh every time, can’t help but think…..that’s one serious wiener 😠😠
Nice recovery @Paxman !


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> The 2 wags...Diese! Mate they must be such fun to come home too...
> Ps In your previous post the camouflage shot was gold!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Dave, they really are good dogs. I work a swing shift and currently tons of o.t. so when I get home they're usually sleeping. That's why most of my pics are of them sleeping. 😴😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fashion faux pas...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Run for Sal's...water for Max( he's a lazy sod but can jump in to his ute no problemo )
> So many great posts all...keep them coming !!
> 
> 
> ...


Get a pelagos already mate.. we can all see your up & at em so no excuses..

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16278459
> 
> View attachment 16278460
> 
> ...


I don't know about the rest of you blokes, but I want to snatch them up and give them a kiss on their snouts! They'd probably resist, but I am a committed dog kisser.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm going to enjoy watching Otis grow up.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> I'm going to enjoy watching Otis grow up.


I'm going to go broke watching him grow up ... so like there is that ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold and rainy day so Miha and Darian are sleeping and don't pay attention to me. Only Nina woke up shortly for some cuddles. BTW, Darian always sleep with his eyes partially open!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Enjoy the rest of the weekend Droogs 🤗
















Just for Dave, multiple free-feets 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Peekaboo


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 for a snowy walk with Maisie


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Rainy cold day so we are hanging out inside.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Paxman said:


> Helson Sharkmaster 1000 for a snowy walk with Maisie
> View attachment 16279856
> View attachment 16279857
> View attachment 16279859





Paxman said:


> Helson Sharkmaster 1000 for a snowy walk with Maisie
> View attachment 16279859


Frosty the Snow Dog.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Enjoy the rest of the weekend Droogs
> View attachment 16279076
> 
> View attachment 16279077
> ...


I still say that poor girl lost a bet!!!

Now my good friend..top pic however you are the one on the right..right???

There's no right way to say thus in " Aussie " so hear goes...I'm going to get you a set of " thongs".for your girl to hit you with when your wearing the double pluggas!

Free the feet!
Good on you Snag, 
You know your crazy enough that I could..get you a Aussie passport???

My grandfather gave me access to you guys



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I still say that poor girl lost a bet!!!
> 
> Now my good friend..top pic however you are the one on the right..right???
> 
> ...


I also want to give people a good thonging when I see unwarranted foot shots!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

duc said:


> I don't know about the rest of you blokes, but I want to snatch them up and give them a kiss on their snouts! They'd probably resist, but I am a committed dog kisser.


Good on you for being not just a dog kisser, but a _dedicated_ dog kisser! Personally, I go straight for the belly rubs. Nothing like have a pooch trust you enough to go paws up and offer the belly for scratches! 😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> I still say that poor girl lost a bet!!!
> 
> Now my good friend..top pic however you are the one on the right..right???
> 
> ...


Where I live, we call these flip flops..








And these thongs...








So be careful what you say you're getting for Snag or his lady. I don't want to see pics of Snag in the latter. 😨😂🤣


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Diesels said:


> Where I live, we call these flip flops..
> View attachment 16280597
> 
> And these thongs...
> ...


Haha. I was thinking the same thing. Can’t get the image out of my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16275147
> View attachment 16275149
> View attachment 16275151
> View attachment 16275155


Beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So adorable  how old


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm going to go broke watching him grow up ... so like there is that ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I feel the same 
Otis is adorable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ? 

















Morning cuddles with dad before we get up




























































New arrival 









Lunch out at Panera with the fam. We sat outside so Magnus could join us.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy how big he’s grown so fast!! Adorable looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Where I live, we call these flip flops..
> View attachment 16280597
> 
> And these thongs...
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Where I live, we call these flip flops..
> View attachment 16280597
> 
> And these thongs...
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect focus!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Perfect focus!!!


Perfect watch 💙


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Haha. I was thinking the same thing. Can’t get the image out of my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need some eye bleach! 😆


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> So adorable  how old


Born oct 1st whatever that makes him ...my wife hated it when our babies were young & when i was asked how old they were instead of like 4 months old I'd say almost a year old... drove mothers insanely crazy ... some who seem to take the month count like those juicy short term leases like oh 72 months lol .. hehehe... your boy is getting Huuuuuggggeeee! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you get done with that ole beater no date polite blue pelagos let me know ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> When you get done with that ole beater no date polite blue pelagos let me know ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Woah! Woah! Woah! Join the queue Bro’! 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Woah! Woah! Woah! Join the queue Bro’! 😂


I'm in...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pup and watch Brice, I’m jealous on both counts 🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I forgot to post these the other day but did I get the focus right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics J. Magnus is gorgeous! Watch is nice too, but I'll not stay in the line to buy it from you  Guys, you're safe from my side.

Two days of heavy rain, so it's too muddy for a walk in the field. Street it is, with obligatory leashes. 
15min after I took the pics, Miha was attacked by an adult male boxer! No reason at all. Irresponsible owners - again. Aggressive dog without leash. Owners were sitting in front of their house with two boxers some 15m from the road we were walking. Female boxer (not aggressive) was on the leash, and aggressive male not! Crazy! Without any reason, he just ran directly to Miha and attacked her. Luckily, I was able to put my foot/leg in front of Miha, so he didn't managed to grab her property on her throat. No wounds, thank God, just a huge shock for poor Miha. Little girl was shaking for a few minutes after that. Didn't call the cops because Miha wasn't injured, but gave the owners an oral lesson. Will not walk that street again. First and last time today...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Beautiful pics J. Magnus is gorgeous! Watch is nice too, but I'll not stay in the line to buy it from you  Guys, you're safe from my side.
> 
> Two days of heavy rain, so it's too muddy for a walk in the field. Street it is, with obligatory leashes.
> 15min after I took the pics, Miha was attacked by an adult male boxer! No reason at all. Irresponsible owners - again. Aggressive dog without leash. Owners were sitting in front of their house with two boxers some 15m from the road we were walking. Female boxer (not aggressive) was on the leash, and aggressive male not! Crazy! Without any reason, he just ran directly to Miha and attacked her. Luckily, I was able to put my foot/leg in front of Miha, so he didn't managed to grab her property on her throat. No wounds, thank God, just a huge shock for poor Miha. Little girl was shaking for a few minutes after that. Didn't call the cops because Miha wasn't injured, but gave the owners an oral lesson. Will not walk that street again. First and last time today...


Poor Miha, luckily she has you in her corner Noc. Give her some extra cuddles from the Northern Chapter 🤗


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poor Miha, luckily she has you in her corner Noc. Give her some extra cuddles from the Northern Chapter
> View attachment 16281586


Will do Snag, thanks!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Love the feet/boots pic, Snag. Classic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Beautiful pics J. Magnus is gorgeous! Watch is nice too, but I'll not stay in the line to buy it from you  Guys, you're safe from my side.
> 
> Two days of heavy rain, so it's too muddy for a walk in the field. Street it is, with obligatory leashes.
> 15min after I took the pics, Miha was attacked by an adult male boxer! No reason at all. Irresponsible owners - again. Aggressive dog without leash. Owners were sitting in front of their house with two boxers some 15m from the road we were walking. Female boxer (not aggressive) was on the leash, and aggressive male not! Crazy! Without any reason, he just ran directly to Miha and attacked her. Luckily, I was able to put my foot/leg in front of Miha, so he didn't managed to grab her property on her throat. No wounds, thank God, just a huge shock for poor Miha. Little girl was shaking for a few minutes after that. Didn't call the cops because Miha wasn't injured, but gave the owners an oral lesson. Will not walk that street again. First and last time today...


I’m so sorry to hear that. It can be traumatic event for a dog that takes a long time to get over. I hope she still enjoys walks and not scared of dogs in general after this. 
Definitely a lot of irresponsible dog owners out there


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Beautiful pics J. Magnus is gorgeous! Watch is nice too, but I'll not stay in the line to buy it from you  Guys, you're safe from my side.
> 
> Two days of heavy rain, so it's too muddy for a walk in the field. Street it is, with obligatory leashes.
> 15min after I took the pics, Miha was attacked by an adult male boxer! No reason at all. Irresponsible owners - again. Aggressive dog without leash. Owners were sitting in front of their house with two boxers some 15m from the road we were walking. Female boxer (not aggressive) was on the leash, and aggressive male not! Crazy! Without any reason, he just ran directly to Miha and attacked her. Luckily, I was able to put my foot/leg in front of Miha, so he didn't managed to grab her property on her throat. No wounds, thank God, just a huge shock for poor Miha. Little girl was shaking for a few minutes after that. Didn't call the cops because Miha wasn't injured, but gave the owners an oral lesson. Will not walk that street again. First and last time today...


Bloody Hell Alun..these dog owner " clowns" must not know that your extremely " handy"...punish the owner mate...bloody idiots for not restraining their dogs.
Good on you mate for restraining yourself...
Clowns...obviously this boxer owner guy has a very small D..K
.

See you soon mate
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16281454
> 
> View attachment 16281456
> 
> ...


Looks cold Northern crew!!
Plus wet...
34°C here and just been explaining to Max and Sal that now you are both wearing matching " Gummies"
...Diese mate run with this I'm fair dinkum.























They are watching the cane toad Olympics that happen every morning scooping the bloody things out of the pool...
All the best in jest
We have some amazing best mates we all love!!
Dave


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My wife and Møffe resting on the couch. 








No watch just a Frenchie today. 

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Cold front came through. Dropped temps from 82 f to 65 f. Haha. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Fresh from this afternoon....






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

All 8.5 stone of Big Ronnie The Rottweiler and The Norqain rocking some me time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Watchman83 said:


> All 8.5 stone of Big Ronnie The Rottweiler and The Norqain rocking some me time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ronnie looks jealous of the Norqain. So am I. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Fresh from this afternoon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Awesome. His first snow? In that last one, I think he wants to know where his nice toasty boots are.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

snoozing 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Seiko tuna And Bouvier de Flanders


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> snoozing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Whole motley crew in attendance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Harley’s hangin’ out on the couch…chillin’.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Whole motley crew in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Motley?
How about
Frenchie and the Pom-tourage..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Motley?
> How about
> Frenchie and the Pom-tourage..


I can see that however the frenchie is usually the odd man out in that group. Those Poms can be pretty snobby. Haha. Good thing he has me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Do all frenchies sit this way?? I’ve had 2 and they both did. 

This is Jax when he needs to go Use the outhouse aka the grass he likes to kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> I can see that however the frenchie is usually the odd man out in that group. Those Poms can be pretty snobby. Haha. Good thing he has me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that! 
I reckon a lotta fluff and circumstance with that Pom squad..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> True that!
> I reckon a lotta fluff and circumstance with that Pom squad..


Oh brotha. They take after their mom for sure. Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Haha. Awesome. His first snow? In that last one, I think he wants to know where his nice toasty boots are.


No , we try and make sure not to ever get pups from otherwise nice weathered areas as we wish not to have them go directly until cultural shock by freezing the nards off up here in the northern mountain regions of all things snow & cold ... it would seem cruel to obtain an animal from like say sunny florida or Sedona Arizona... they would immediately start the protesting & next thing you know you have a strike on your hands ... gets to be too much. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

govdubspeedgo said:


> snoozing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sweetest moments of German shorthairs is either when they are over tens years old or when sleeping hehehehe otherwise they are constantly asking if you are ready for that 30 mile jaunt ... hehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

danielsallfix said:


> Seiko tuna And Bouvier de Flanders
> View attachment 16282918
> 
> View attachment 16282919


The orginal bouncy betties of cart pullingdom... it's funny cause they have a doppelganger in looks only with the russian giant terror. No where near the same personalities but similar in looks. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Motley?
> How about
> Frenchie and the Pom-tourage..


Hehehehehehe.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When your client sends you this image.... should I be proud, sad , should I ask follow up questions geeeeshhhh !!! What a nut head of a beast .... I hope it wasn't of any of her friends ... maybe a enemy lol ??









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Speedy B said:


> Whole motley crew in attendance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seldom see everyone looking at the camera


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> When your client sends you this image.... should I be proud, sad , should I ask follow up questions geeeeshhhh !!! What a nut head of a beast .... I hope it wasn't of any of her friends ... maybe a enemy lol ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she's going to use it as a Xmas tree.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Maybe she's going to use it as a Xmas tree.


She would do just that for sures .. no matter what her shepherds do they are always " my little Angel babies " ... they could hunt down the last unicorn in front of her and she would figure out a way of giving them praise lol ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

seikomatic said:


> seldom see everyone looking at the camera


They have been trained. I think the Poms like being photographed. they pose. Jax is just looking to figure out what is going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

When working in the home office dungeon I never know when The Burglar might show up..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> When working in the home office dungeon I never know when The Burglar might show up..
> 
> View attachment 16286262
> 
> ...


Wink, you have a great coworker... but they are giving you that look; stop micro managing! 😆


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Wink, you have a great coworker... but they are giving you that look; stop micro managing! 😆


Whatever gave you that Idea?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Such a goof


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> Such a goof


And looks it.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16287067
> View attachment 16287068
> View attachment 16287069
> View attachment 16287070


Such a goof #2! 😍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16287067
> View attachment 16287068
> View attachment 16287069
> View attachment 16287070


What a joy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

River crossing Sprocket-stylie


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16287067
> View attachment 16287068
> View attachment 16287069
> View attachment 16287070


BOBO - as soon as I saw this series of pics I knew it would get a huge reaction. That is a happy dog in his happy place! Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> River crossing Sprocket-stylie
> View attachment 16287201
> 
> View attachment 16287208
> ...


Go Sprocket GO!!!! Another doggo purely in its element! They all look a little chilly but happy to be outside. What a great pack of pooches you have snags! Best thread on wus. Period. 

And nice watch too!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New sofa arrived today. Floyd christened it (no, not like 💦, not yet anyway!) and has given his seal of approval. High praise coming from the master Sofa Surfer!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> River crossing Sprocket-stylie
> View attachment 16287201
> 
> View attachment 16287208
> ...


He uses his rudder very well Snag.
I suppose sunny tomorrow?
See you mate..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> He uses his rudder very well Snag.
> I suppose sunny tomorrow?
> See you mate..


Sunny tomorrow?








Vitamin D supplements is more like it! We see the sun again in March it feels like! 🤣


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Nap time💤💤😴


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

howards4th said:


> Nap time💤💤😴
> View attachment 16287817
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cheap hard plastic dog basket & old duvet vs V. expensive memory foam orthopaedic dog bed. No contest 🙄🤣🦶🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cheap hard plastic dog basket & old duvet vs V. expensive memory foam orthopaedic dog bed. No contest
> View attachment 16287942


Free the feet!!!
Vitamin D tablets..far out.
We use and recommend vitamin B...r tablets in large slabs..( it's a problem)
staying healthy

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> New sofa arrived today. Floyd christened it (no, not like 💦, not yet anyway!) and has given his seal of approval. High praise coming from the master Sofa Surfer!
> View attachment 16287706
> 
> View attachment 16287709
> ...


Is it hard to get things delivered to your remote island lair?


----------



## Knossos (Feb 2, 2016)

1-yr old rescue border collie/GSD (?) mix now enjoying the good life with a Seiko 7548.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Knossos said:


> 1-yr old rescue border collie/GSD (?) mix now enjoying the good life with a Seiko 7548.
> View attachment 16288704


Sweet-faced pupper.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Is it hard to get things delivered to your remote island lair?


It always takes a bit longer to get things delivered up here due to our remoteness. Some suppliers add silly delivery charges, some are reasonable, and others don’t add any. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Knossos said:


> 1-yr old rescue border collie/GSD (?) mix now enjoying the good life with a Seiko 7548.
> View attachment 16288704


Welcome @Knossos & Aquilla 😍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Free the feet!!!
Seriously we have the best memories and journey's separated by distance but a common bond..

I can not wait to see who's posted up every day.
Just bloody Stella!!

Max giving me the.." when do we get back out there look"

Agony to not run your dogs.

All the best to team D&D.

I have a shout out to E8
Alan where the bloody hell are you???

Dave













































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome @Knossos & Aquilla


+ 1...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Free the feet!!!
> Seriously we have the best memories and journey's separated by distance but a common bond..
> 
> I can not wait to see who's posted up every day.
> ...


Free the feet! Careful what you wish for I guess 🤣

Beautiful ‘plates of meat’ Dave, just beautiful! 🦶 If you can’t beat ‘em, join ‘em. Have a great day Droogs, the weekend is nearly upon us. I start a run of shifts today, finishing on the 15th.

Have a wonderful weekend and snog all the puppers, young and not so. 
🤗 BTOW 👍🏻


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Free the feet!!!
> Seriously we have the best memories and journey's separated by distance but a common bond..
> 
> I can not wait to see who's posted up every day.
> ...


Hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

#coverthefeet #fashionfauxpas
Only around the house. My wife and daughter won't let me go out in public wearing this. 😂👟🧦


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Since last attack, Miha is way more careful and on alert. Hopefully it will pass soon. Enjoying free playground. Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Knossos said:


> 1-yr old rescue border collie/GSD (?) mix now enjoying the good life with a Seiko 7548.
> View attachment 16288704


Welcome on board Aquila & Knossos!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Diesels said:


> My wife and daughter won't let me go out in public wearing this.


I'm not wondering why


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Free the feet!!!
> Seriously we have the best memories and journey's separated by distance but a common bond..
> 
> I can not wait to see who's posted up every day.
> ...


Dave, I hope you're recovering well. Max & Sal will appreciate if you get through it successfully, and fast(er) (if possible). See you soon mate!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> New sofa arrived today. Floyd christened it (no, not like , not yet anyway!) and has given his seal of approval. High praise coming from the master Sofa Surfer!
> View attachment 16287706
> 
> View attachment 16287709
> ...


Strict & Deep & Detailed quality control. Test results: Passed & Approved. Inspector(s): most critical & beautiful controller(s).


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Happy Holidays. 

Get ready for some ridiculousness 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

More doggy paddling today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16287067
> View attachment 16287068
> View attachment 16287069
> View attachment 16287070


Somebody is having a blast


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> River crossing Sprocket-stylie
> View attachment 16287201
> 
> View attachment 16287208
> ...


Beautiful photos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Knossos said:


> 1-yr old rescue border collie/GSD (?) mix now enjoying the good life with a Seiko 7548.
> View attachment 16288704


Cute pup


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy B said:


> Happy Holidays.
> 
> Get ready for some ridiculousness
> 
> ...


 awesome holiday pics


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a walk with Magnus yesterday 

Got the focus right 









Bad focus 

























Home training 

Note the warm comfy sleepers 

















Magnus just being handsome


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes, yes, we see it. Quit trying to show it off - it's not even _your _watch!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16289035
> View attachment 16289036
> View attachment 16289038
> 
> ...


You need some real shoes....err pluggas...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

duc said:


> You need some real shoes....err pluggas...
> 
> View attachment 16290241


Snow rated pluggas? Or do they make plugga snow chains you wrap around them? Would a triple plugga be better in the snow? 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ I have so many questions 😂😂😂. 
#iminthecoverthefeetcrowd. 😁.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> You need some real shoes....err pluggas...
> 
> View attachment 16290241


Finally some great Aussie safety boots being used properly!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TempusHertz said:


> Yes, yes, we see it. Quit trying to show it off - it's not even _your _watch!
> 
> View attachment 16290087


Bernies are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All pics today...started in my backyard then a run.. then air conditioning..

Then the stakeout on top of steps to jump on my youngest son finding his way home...

Hope everyone is going well
.keep on pluggin away all!!

Diese mate..I need a pair of those " crocs "...badly


Plus a lesson on getting pics in sequence!!
Far out.

































































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> You need some real shoes....err pluggas...
> 
> View attachment 16290241


I have flip flops but can't wear socks with them... comfortably. 😂😂🧦


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> All pics today...started in my backyard then a run.. then air conditioning..
> 
> Then the stakeout on top of steps to jump on my youngest son finding his way home...
> 
> ...


Great pics mate & hell yes you need crocs bro, I'd recommend the camouflage ones sold by bass pro shop or cabelas!!! Summer image included .. 

Otis says hi boys!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Seriously dude! Stop trying to take photos, get off the couch and let's get out.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Happy dog.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Great pics mate & hell yes you need crocs bro, I'd recommend the camouflage ones sold by bass pro shop or cabelas!!! Summer image included ..
> 
> Otis says hi boys!
> 
> ...


Look at dem huge feets! Massive and beautiful! 

Otis people…..I’m talking about Otis’s feet. Not the camo clad human paws. 😁


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

At the vet. Oki (on the right) - two molars removed, Miha - a regular check-up (she's like a little girl, top condition), Zagy (on the left) - just a check-up and all good.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Great pics mate & hell yes you need crocs bro, I'd recommend the camouflage ones sold by bass pro shop or cabelas!!! Summer image included ..
> 
> Otis says hi boys!
> 
> ...


Otis is growing up fast!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> All pics today...started in my backyard then a run.. then air conditioning..
> 
> Then the stakeout on top of steps to jump on my youngest son finding his way home...
> 
> ...


Top pics Dave! Do you have a new phone? Pics looks kinda better. Sharper and more vibrant.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Very smart lady, Poppy as foot warmer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Very smart lady, Poppy as foot warmer.


She’s the brains _and_ the beauty of this relationship 🤗

As Dave so kindly put it, she must’ve lost a bet 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> She’s the brains _and_ the beauty of this relationship
> 
> As Dave so kindly put it, she must’ve lost a bet


I know....I can tell straight away !!
My gal felt sorry for me 40 odd years ago...



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Top pics Dave! Do you have a new phone? Pics looks kinda better. Sharper and more vibrant.


G'day Alun,
No new phone mate, but while I've been laid up with hip.
I've been practising 🤔..I'm down to deleting 10 pics and keeping one now.!!
Seeing Nina so happy mate..warms the heart.
Can you start carrying a matchbox full of pepper on your walks mate.
Never seen a dog attack another through a pepper dust storm they have to run through....doesn't hurt them but reminds them..just a thought mate cause the little one really got the wind put up her( she's a laugh in the paddocks)
See you soon mate


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Alun,
> No new phone mate, but while I've been laid up with hip.
> I've been practising ..I'm down to deleting 10 pics and keeping one now.!!
> Seeing Nina so happy mate..warms the heart.
> ...


With practice to perfection 

Not a bad idea with pepper. Although, reaching in the pocket to take it out and spreading it from a matchbox would be too slow. Maybe pepper spray? I need to check is it legal here. Not sure. Teargas isn't, I know that much. 

Take care mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Great pics mate & hell yes you need crocs bro, I'd recommend the camouflage ones sold by bass pro shop or cabelas!!! Summer image included ..
> 
> Otis says hi boys!
> 
> ...


Tat's..you have nailed it mate!!
Top of the game to you and our mate Diesel!!
Got to agree with the rest of the " pack"
Otis is a bloody pearler!!
Great to see you all punching forward!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> With practice to perfection
> 
> Not a bad idea with pepper. Although, reaching in the pocket to take it out and spreading it from a matchbox would be too slow. Maybe pepper spray? I need to check is it legal here. Not sure. Teargas isn't, I know that much.
> 
> Take care mate!


You could take the " oh so funny" Cafe route and screw the top off the shaker.
Lucky I like pepper

Ps...some one once told me that Illegal...is a sick bird


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Rare daytime pics. 🌞


----------



## Velogas (Mar 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

I call this piece
_Couch hoggin doodle with watch arm and mini poodle in distance. _
it just rolls off the tongue..
Gold star for anyone who locates the black mini poodle (aka prince of darkness per Snag) in this pic.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Rare daytime pics. 🌞
> View attachment 16292632
> View attachment 16292633
> View attachment 16292634
> View attachment 16292635


D,
It doesn’t matter what they say, I knew you weren’t a vampire.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Velogas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cuuute pup!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I call this piece
> _Couch hoggin doodle with watch arm and mini poodle in distance. _
> it just rolls off the tongue..
> Gold star for anyone who locates the black mini poodle (aka prince of darkness per Snag) in this pic.
> View attachment 16292752


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

captious said:


> View attachment 16293121


Kje je pes? Daj no, saj znaš bolje 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I call this piece
> _Couch hoggin doodle with watch arm and mini poodle in distance. _
> it just rolls off the tongue..
> Gold star for anyone who locates the black mini poodle (aka prince of darkness per Snag) in this pic.
> View attachment 16292752


I spotted a third! You holding out on us Wink?! 🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.... pearl , gunter & otis ... the pup is officially taller then Gunter, who is non to please about that.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Speedy B said:


> Happy Holidays.
> 
> Get ready for some ridiculousness
> 
> ...


Great pictures, and what looks like quite som coordinating to get all the doggies to stay for the photos to be taken. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> .... pearl , gunter & otis ... the pup is officially taller then Gunter, who is non to please about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like ol' Gunt is suffering from a lack of attention, though. How's Pearl with the new arrival?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16293108
> 
> View attachment 16293098


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> I spotted a third! You holding out on us Wink?! 🤣
> View attachment 16293158
> View attachment 16293160


Nope, thought it might have been the cat, but it's just a fuzzy blanket hole - 🐕🐕 is enough for us!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Ok, this is more about a cat than a dog, but I bet you love animals in general here, so I don't fear a snaggletooth-meme all that much. 

My neighbor left his cats and went to the mainland. Didn't say a word, just left. He locked his cats out without food or shelter. He's been gone for four days now.
One of the cats, I'm sure has a home somewhere else. He can be away for months at the time. So I'm not worried about that one.

But little Gunnar comes home every night to be fed and cared for. I can't stand seeing this and hearing the desperate meowing, so I've started feeding Gunnar. 























I even brought her (yes, it's a girl named Gunnar) into my house for a while to get her out of the cold.








She stayed within 20cm of the backdoor, so I let her out after a while when her ears were no longer freezing cold.😕

I'm kidnapping this cat if my bastard neighbor doesn't return today.

I'm so angry right now. 

Bruno couldn't really relax while having a cat in the house. I hope I don't have to force this relationship, but if worse comes to worse, we'll have a cat as a roommate. We'll just have to make it work.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Great pictures, and what looks like quite som coordinating to get all the doggies to stay for the photos to be taken.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Thanks. We took them to the groomers and they took the photos. I know these dogs and can’t for the life of me figure out how they get them to stay in the bucket like that!! Glue maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Nope, thought it might have been the cat, but it's just a fuzzy blanket hole - 🐕🐕 is enough for us!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Ok, this is more about a cat than a dog, but I bet you love animals in general here, so I don't fear a snaggletooth-meme all that much.
> 
> My neighbor left his cats and went to the mainland. Didn't say a word, just left. He locked his cats out without food or shelter. He's been gone for four days now.
> One of the cats, I'm sure has a home somewhere else. He can be away for months at the time. So I'm not worried about that one.
> ...


You’ll do what’s right Bobo 👍🏻 I’m happy to see the feline, but gawd knows what Dave will say! 🤣


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Ok, this is more about a cat than a dog, but I bet you love animals in general here, so I don't fear a snaggletooth-meme all that much.
> 
> My neighbor left his cats and went to the mainland. Didn't say a word, just left. He locked his cats out without food or shelter. He's been gone for four days now.
> One of the cats, I'm sure has a home somewhere else. He can be away for months at the time. So I'm not worried about that one.
> ...


I would do the same thing in this situation.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16293412


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16293412





WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16293447


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> Ok, this is more about a cat than a dog, but I bet you love animals in general here, so I don't fear a snaggletooth-meme all that much.
> 
> My neighbor left his cats and went to the mainland. Didn't say a word, just left. He locked his cats out without food or shelter. He's been gone for four days now.
> One of the cats, I'm sure has a home somewhere else. He can be away for months at the time. So I'm not worried about that one.
> ...


Right move Bobo! Greetings from Zagy the cat and the gang!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Right move Bobo! Greetings from Zagy the cat and the gang!


Beautiful Miha


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Doesn't look like ol' Gunt is suffering from a lack of attention, though. How's Pearl with the new arrival?


Aside from otis constantly slowly methodically eating her ears, lips , entire face, legs , basically everywhere ... she adores him & gets all motherly which is amazing cause she is a spark plug with most the others ... she may change her tune once she knows he isnt done growing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

[BOBO] said:


> Ok, this is more about a cat than a dog, but I bet you love animals in general here, so I don't fear a snaggletooth-meme all that much.
> 
> ...............
> 
> Bruno couldn't really relax while having a cat in the house. I hope I don't have to force this relationship, but if worse comes to worse, we'll have a cat as a roommate. We'll just have to make it work.


I think they can work it out well as they do share something in common......

their colour


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Great one of my girl from one of our last trips on the water this fall:


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

nickweb said:


> Great one of my girl from one of our last trips on the water this fall:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16295015


Beautiful pup. My Golden was just about that color. What's her name?


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

urbino said:


> Beautiful pup. My Golden was just about that color. What's her name?


Thanks you...This is Bubbles - She's 11. The paddle board has been a great activity we can share as she has gotten older.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

2 years since Mommy left us. RIP my beautiful girl.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

#coverthefeet. Rainy night calls for Norwegian beach attire. 

















Dogs cozy and dry inside


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> 2 years since Mommy left us. RIP my beautiful girl.


Two years! Where does the time go FFS?! Compliments of the season to you and yours Alun 👣🐾🐾, you do great work, keep it up please, and keep the pics coming.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

RIP to my man Heisman 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Toy so close, yet so far. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

kamonjj said:


> RIP to my man Heisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, Heisman looks like a great pup!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> RIP to my man Heisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great mate...who would of given more than he got ten times over!! RIP Heisman


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

kamonjj said:


> RIP to my man Heisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an amazing pic for what I’m sure was a better friend. Sorry for your loss. It takes a long time, if ever, to get over something like that. Sorry man. Beautiful pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomer I. (Nov 24, 2021)

One of my favourite threads for some warm smiles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Toy so close, yet so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is me everytime I have a itch low & in the middle of my back .... then I find a corner or tree and get that scratch. We feel for you pup !!! We feel your anguish 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> RIP to my man Heisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condolences Bro’, it never gets any easier. Such a handsome buoy. Share some more pics and stories if you like 🤗 Remember the good times. Run free Heisman 🌈


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

kamonjj said:


> RIP to my man Heisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. RIP Heisman.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Toy so close, yet so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The struggle is real! 😁


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

kamonjj said:


> RIP to my man Heisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. Great pic of Heisman. He looks like he was a great pup.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Just lazing around


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A true day o’💩. Poppy refused to soldier this morning it was so dreich - she just hung around the front door while the rest of us went for a short perambulation. TBH I don’t blame her, it was brutal oot dere 💨🌧🌊


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Good word Snag. Admittedly I looked it up. Good to know its the Scots most popular word!

My little beasties are similar. When its "dreich" out, they hardly leave the patio. They'll hold on to their business until I pick them up and take them to the woods... You should see them tip toe around the wet grass when they head back in. Funny stuff.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Good word Snag. Admittedly I looked it up. Good to know its the Scots most popular word!
> 
> My little beasties are similar. When its "dreich" out, they hardly leave the patio. They'll hold on to their business until I pick them up and take them to the woods... You should see them tip toe around the wet grass when they head back in. Funny stuff.


The Fragrant One same same 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Good word Snag. Admittedly I looked it up. Good to know its the Scots most popular word!
> 
> My little beasties are similar. When its "dreich" out, they hardly leave the patio. They'll hold on to their business until I pick them up and take them to the woods... You should see them tip toe around the wet grass when they head back in. Funny stuff.


Need " dog pluggas". Maybe???🤦‍♂️🥁


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

This weather is crazy in TX right now. High of 85!!! Yesterday the low was 42. 

Jax and Ty took decided to soak up some of the sun for a bit today. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Need " dog pluggas". Maybe???🤦‍♂️🥁


When it got below 0F, and Sasha a puppy, I broke down and got her some of these: KONG Sport Dog Bootie, Red, Small - Chewy.com 

Not as stylish as my pluggas, but she liked them.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

duc said:


> When it got below 0F, and Sasha a puppy, I broke down and got her some of these: KONG Sport Dog Bootie, Red, Small - Chewy.com
> 
> Not as stylish as my pluggas, but she liked them.


You sent me down a rabbit hole. Can’t believe I’ve been looking for doggy “pluggas” online for the last 15 min. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Errr, you mean pluggas...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

duc said:


> Errr, you mean pluggas...


Haha. Good catch! Edited for correctness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> When it got below 0F, and Sasha a puppy, I broke down and got her some of these: KONG Sport Dog Bootie, Red, Small - Chewy.com
> 
> Not as stylish as my pluggas, but she liked them.


Bloody brilliant   
Top stuff mate..and stylish too....
Might order Snag some 




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> A true day o’💩. Poppy refused to soldier this morning it was so dreich - she just hung around the front door while the rest of us went for a short perambulation. TBH I don’t blame her, it was brutal oot dere 💨🌧🌊
> View attachment 16297945


Lady P knows what’s right💪🐕💪


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> This weather is crazy in TX right now. High of 85!!! Yesterday the low was 42.
> 
> Jax and Ty took decided to soak up some of the sun for a bit today.
> 
> ...


Speedy,

Be careful, the Government has done extensive research and concluded that stinky dog farts, when combined with cow farts, can drive the local ambient temperature well into the 90’s regardless of season.

stay vigilant bro, dry food only 🐕💨🥵


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Speedy,
> 
> Be careful, the Government has done extensive research and concluded that stinky dog farts, when combined with cow farts, can drive the local ambient temperature well into the 90’s regardless of season.
> 
> stay vigilant bro, dry food only


If dog farts equal increases temp then my frenchie is creating global warming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> If dog farts equal increases temp then my frenchie is creating global warming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn’t want to cause climate panic, but yeah..


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jasper110 said:


> Just lazing around
> 
> View attachment 16297681


That is not a young pup! Saw this post before I went to sleep but had to go back and check it out again today. I've never wanted to give gentle pats and ear scratches to a doggo this bad before. Even in pictures some dogs can reach out and touch your soul.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> A true day o’💩. Poppy refused to soldier this morning it was so dreich - she just hung around the front door while the rest of us went for a short perambulation. TBH I don’t blame her, it was brutal oot dere 💨🌧🌊
> View attachment 16297945


So Poppy is the smart one? Sure looks like it!



duc said:


> Good word Snag. Admittedly I looked it up. Good to know its the Scots most popular word!
> 
> My little beasties are similar. When its "dreich" out, they hardly leave the patio. They'll hold on to their business until I pick them up and take them to the woods... You should see them tip toe around the wet grass when they head back in. Funny stuff.


Duc, I feel your pain. My internet browser has to assume I'm about to travel to Australia with all the searches for Australian terms and lingo. Primarily from this thread 😅😅😅


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> So Poppy is the smart one? Sure looks like it!
> 
> 
> Duc, I feel your pain. My internet browser has to assume I'm about to travel to Australia with all the searches for Australian terms and lingo. Primarily from this thread


If it demands you download a covid tracker & prohibits visits with family then you will know your browser truly believes you're a downunder-er... yes that's a word I'm pretty sure. 

For the thread here is a near endless chain of beige fur ....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

tudortommy said:


> That is not a young pup! Saw this post before I went to sleep but had to go back and check it out again today. I've never wanted to give gentle pats and ear scratches to a doggo this bad before. Even in pictures some dogs can reach out and touch your soul.


Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Speedy B said:


> If dog farts equal increases temp then my frenchie is creating global warming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it about "the silent but deadly" Frenchies? Nothing clears out a room like a "lounging" Frenchie.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sleeping beauty and the little beast.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

duc said:


> What is it about "the silent but deadly" Frenchies? Nothing clears out a room like a "lounging" Frenchie.


Frenchies are born with gas from previous generations long passed. Basically they have reincarnated farts so they are way way way more advanced aromatic crop dustings then seems possible out of say a 1 year old frenchie. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> That is not a young pup! Saw this post before I went to sleep but had to go back and check it out again today. I've never wanted to give gentle pats and ear scratches to a doggo this bad before. Even in pictures some dogs can reach out and touch your soul.


TT,
You need a 🐕 my friend..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Frenchies are born with gas from previous generations long passed. Basically they have reincarnated farts so they are way way way more advanced aromatic crop dustings then seems possible out of say a 1 year old frenchie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ha ha. That makes a lot of sense! I heard frenchie farts could end Covid so take your pick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Ha ha. That makes a lot of sense! I heard frenchie farts could end Covid so take your pick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I endure poodle farts that don’t end Covid, so bring on the frenchie farts bro 🐕💨💨💨


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Frenchies are born with gas from previous generations long passed. Basically they have reincarnated farts so they are way way way more advanced aromatic crop dustings then seems possible out of say a 1 year old frenchie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I must say Tats, you’ve come down from the mountain like Zarathustra to drop serious dog fart knowledge on us mere mortals..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I just witnessed the phenomenon "wag the dog".
Bruno managed to back his tail in between two back cushions in the sofa while really happy.

The tail stayed put, but the rest of him wagged. Mostly the head.😁
No photos, though, so I guess it never happened. Just like the movie...

Poor Stanley Motss.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Ha ha. That makes a lot of sense! I heard frenchie farts could end Covid so take your pick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why cant they both be true pffft !!!!;























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I must say Tats, you’ve come down from the mountain like Zarathustra to drop serious dog fart knowledge on us mere mortals..


Gunga unga goloonga. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Why cant they both be true pffft !!!!;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the action shot, jumping between cushions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Love the action shot, jumping between cushions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured you would . And would know that is a action shot lol ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max calling "BS" we will be doing something today...but he's in for a surprise later!!

Tats...I'm starting a response via states of Australia re Downunderer ( which I've now adopted completely )

Queensland's...Queenslanders is a " bananabender" or cane toad...Northern Territory you are a " Territorian" or top ender!!..( seems like a lot of enders! Even to me already!!)

New South Wales..your a " Cockroach 🪳 yep 👍.

Victoria your a " Vicco"...

South Australia your a " crow eater"..
Western Australia your a " Sandgroper"..
Tasmania you can be a Tassie,Tiger,Devil or if reference by a banana benda you are a two header...( and should not marry your sister)

I can feel the " nightforce " ranging me now for that last one..🤦‍♂️

Have a top day inhaling the French " cure ".
Loving that Otis mountain being built..👏👏.
See you mate


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax playing fetch in the backyard. My thinking is him running may force some of that gas out but that’s probably not going to work. Haha. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Jax playing fetch in the backyard. My thinking is him running may force some of that gas out but that’s probably not going to work. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gulping air as he goes. For later. When you least expect it.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16300522
> View attachment 16300523
> 
> Max calling "BS" we will be doing something today...but he's in for a surprise later!!
> ...


Crow eater?
dang, that’s harsh..
Makes 🪳 not look so bad


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Jax playing fetch in the backyard. My thinking is him running may force some of that gas out but that’s probably not going to work. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love seeing Jax in action, but you were just talking about gas issues... and then give us 2 pics right down the barrel of the little guys gas gun 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ 🤣🤣
What a mean little machine he is! 2nd to last pic says it all. 

#bestthreadonwus!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Love seeing Jax in action, but you were just talking about gas issues... and then give us 2 pics right down the barrel of the little guys gas gun
> What a mean little machine he is! 2nd to last pic says it all.
> 
> #bestthreadonwus!


Sitting on the sofa watching tv shows and my wife asks me “your dog is farting, don’t you smell that??” I said “NO”. 

Of course I did. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Sitting on the sofa watching tv shows and my wife asks me “your dog is farting, don’t you smell that??” I said “NO”.
> 
> Of course I did. Ha.
> 
> ...


At least she didn't blame _you_.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Speedy B said:


> Sitting on the sofa watching tv shows and my wife asks me “your dog is farting, don’t you smell that??” I said “NO”.
> 
> Of course I did. Ha.
> 
> ...


Tell her, “You smelt it, you dealt it!” 🤭
To which she should reply, “You said the rhyme, you did the crime!” 😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16300522
> View attachment 16300523
> 
> Max calling "BS" we will be doing something today...but he's in for a surprise later!!
> ...


I like your names for the other regions brother !!!












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Jax playing fetch in the backyard. My thinking is him running may force some of that gas out but that’s probably not going to work. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should totally try using a kickball or anything that allows the ball to float just enough for your frenchie to track and head butt it. I'll see them on youtube & think this spring I'm going to experiment with what would work best I'm guessing a kickball filled with air/helium?? I wouldnt trust a balloon around my viciously inclined frenchies. But you have grass so I say maybe you start the R&D for the " cause " .. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> At least she didn't blame _you_.


They sound like young lovers , maybe newlyweds.. the fart blame game occurs post 10 years LOL 

Our frenchies sleep like an old married couple ZzzzZzzzZzzz (( fart sound )) ZzzZzzz & repeat ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> They sound like young lovers , maybe newlyweds.. the fart blame game occurs post 10 years LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That’s when the hounds prove indispensable;
TFO “Pooh! Did you just drop one you disgusting animal?!“
Me “No [yes], it must’ve been Poppy/Floyd/Sprocket/your mother*”
🤣
*delete as applicable 🤭
PS Farts will ALWAYS be funny to us blokes, we never really leave the playground. Growing old we can’t do anything about, but growing up? Let me know how that works out for ya 😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> That’s when the hounds prove indispensable;
> TFO “Pooh! Did you just drop one you disgusting animal?!“
> Me “No [yes], it must’ve been Poppy/Floyd/Sprocket/your mother*”
> 
> ...


EXACTLY ... you can tell you are doing your best at coupling .. dog near you allows the possibility that it wasn't you.. the only problem is our womenfolk have caught on & even apply this law of nature against as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16300522
> View attachment 16300523
> 
> Max calling "BS" we will be doing something today...but he's in for a surprise later!!
> ...


Check your DM mate , loaded you up with some nice videos of some good landcruiser outbacking as well as new shiny good test drive and review on Toyota's new 300 series landcruiser .. YET another model us in the states wont ever get a crack at .. grrrrrrr 


#homeofthefee #freetheAmazing4wheelersoftheworldintotheUSA 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> That’s when the hounds prove indispensable;
> TFO “Pooh! Did you just drop one you disgusting animal?!“
> Me “No [yes], it must’ve been Poppy/Floyd/Sprocket/your mother*”
> 🤣
> ...


Nothing beats a S but D..in a crowded lift and you get in first with a " which one of you dropped that!!"


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> That’s when the hounds prove indispensable;
> TFO “Pooh! Did you just drop one you disgusting animal?!“
> Me “No [yes], it must’ve been Poppy/Floyd/Sprocket/your mother*”
> 🤣
> ...



Never have truer words been spoken. We may grow older but the only thing that really changes is our toys get bigger and cooler. Somebody floats an air biscuit and we'll all still bust a gut laughing like 5 yr olds. How can something so funny make women so mad??? 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> Never have truer words been spoken. We may grow older but the only thing that really changes is our toys get bigger and cooler. Somebody floats an air biscuit and we'll all still bust a gut laughing like 5 yr olds. How can something so funny make women so mad???


I can answer that TT!!

From many horses mouth's..

Girls don't fart..now I know and you know and we all know..but very rarely do girls put cigarette lighters to their butts...

Yep..I'm on the money.
Maybe..possibly, am, yes..
but it'll be no..guaranteed.
Spoken like a bloke that says we all do it..
I'm wrong..ha..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> EXACTLY ... you can tell you are doing your best at coupling .. dog near you allows the possibility that it wasn't you.. the only problem is our womenfolk have caught on & even apply this law of nature against as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery 🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Nothing beats a S but D..in a crowded lift and you get in first with a " which one of you dropped that!!"


I remember back when Blockbuster video stores were open & like fridays was new releases but I'd pride myself on going over to the foreign films section & crop dusting the entire section of that isle then off to undoubtedly pay late fees (( you may have to be a certain age to understand this )) & we would bust out laughing as those reading the back story on VHS covers had to endure hehehehehe. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> You should totally try using a kickball or anything that allows the ball to float just enough for your frenchie to track and head butt it. I'll see them on youtube & think this spring I'm going to experiment with what would work best I'm guessing a kickball filled with air/helium?? I wouldnt trust a balloon around my viciously inclined frenchies. But you have grass so I say maybe you start the R&D for the " cause " ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He killed the ball we used for that. It’s one of his favorite things to do. I’m thinking he gets one for Christmas. I’ll have to try and take an action pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

urbino said:


> At least she didn't blame _you_.


True. Unfortunately he has the reputation around the house. He’s legendary ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Speedy B said:


> He killed the ball we used for that. It’s one of his favorite things to do. I’m thinking he gets one for Christmas. I’ll have to try and take an action pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bruno is also under the impression that he's supposed to break the balls I give him. And in a way, he's proving himself right everytime since I keep bringing him new ones to destroy...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno is also under the impression that he's supposed to break the balls I give him. And in a way, he's proving himself right everytime since I keep bringing him new ones to destroy...
> View attachment 16301504


Ha. There’s something about it he likes, and yet he’s surprised every time. Jax’s mug is so flat he usually destroys it with his paws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> They sound like young lovers , maybe newlyweds.. the fart blame game occurs post 10 years LOL
> 
> Our frenchies sleep like an old married couple ZzzzZzzzZzzz (( fart sound )) ZzzZzzz & repeat ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ha. Been married for 20 yrs. She knows when it’s me for sure!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

There’s a dog on the back of this diver. 








Collections - Houtman Watches


Houtman Watches Australia, it's time to spoil your wrist!




houtmanwatch.com












Red Dog (Pilbara) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> All pics today...started in my backyard then a run.. then air conditioning..
> 
> Then the stakeout on top of steps to jump on my youngest son finding his way home...
> 
> ...


Nice pics. One of these pups looks like a shepherd ?

Nice Breitling by the way


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16291809
> View attachment 16291990
> 
> View attachment 16291810


That pup has some long legs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> .... pearl , gunter & otis ... the pup is officially taller then Gunter, who is non to please about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to get along well?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Right focus 









Wrong focus


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Right focus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Tell her, “You smelt it, you dealt it!” 🤭
> To which she should reply, “You said the rhyme, you did the crime!” 😂


No, No, No. You're working with old intel. 
Whoever hide it, supplied it. That's the latest.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16301521
> 
> View attachment 16301525
> 
> ...


Dang it Snags! I’m lurking here checking out doggos and you go and post a kick a** watch! I’m on a white dial Roman numeral kick and that’s a freaking fantastic Bertucci!!! Oh Geez I’m sorry to ask about a watch on this thread 😂😂 but how do you like it? Any complaints on Bertucci or solid piece? #givethedogslove. #bestthreadonwus. 😁.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Dang it Snags! I’m lurking here checking out doggos and you go and post a kick a** watch! I’m on a white dial Roman numeral kick and that’s a freaking fantastic Bertucci!!! Oh Geez I’m sorry to ask about a watch on this thread 😂😂 but how do you like it? Any complaints on Bertucci or solid piece? #givethedogslove. #bestthreadonwus. 😁.


Luvvit. Solid piece. Good looking & cheap as chips.


----------



## Dhimmel (Oct 28, 2021)

Tango the dog and my newest addition.
Houtman Pilbara









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dhimmel said:


> Tango the dog and my newest addition.
> Houtman Pilbara
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhimmel, what he said!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16302094


Lol  

Yes. His ears still crack me up. Waiting for his head to grow into them


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ben wants you to know that he's happy and loved in his new home! Stay safe guys!


----------



## Dhimmel (Oct 28, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16302242


My bad, fixed









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pics. One of these pups looks like a shepherd ?
> 
> Nice Breitling by the way


Gday Brice,
Pretty sure no shepherd in last few generations from this breeder, they are so double jointed and flexible they often take a different look especially on slippery floors.
Re the Breitling 2nd keeper in 15 years for me..its great on wrist,,thanks mate plus i must say that Magnus has a world following on his "ears" plus a lot more features.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben wants you to know that he's happy and loved in his new home! Stay safe guys!


Brilliant stuff Alun!!
Bloody bewdy mate..go Ben!!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhimmel said:


> My bad, fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attaboy Dhimmel and pup!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben wants you to know that he's happy and loved in his new home! Stay safe guys!


Swasome NocT!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben wants you to know that he's happy and loved in his new home! Stay safe guys!


I had a feeling Ben would be happy and loved wherever he landed. Glad he's got another little buddy to pick at him!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Puppy love from Jade.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ben wants you to know that he's happy and loved in his new home! Stay safe guys!


Wonderful Alun, just wonderful, thank you and well done mate 👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dhimmel said:


> My bad, fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome @Dhimmel and Tango, beautiful looking pupster. Looking forward to seeing more well composed shots 📷 🤣
#bestthreadonwus 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This camo game is damn near perfection!!!! 












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> They seem to get along well?


Indeed then again I dont give them much choice , when you have a bigger sized pack cant have dogs telling dogs what to do that's for us humans ... eliminates 99.9% of potential in fighting. 


I think you were matching your strap to your puppy vs the polite blue fxd , if I didn't know better hmmmm  

Ps go to your butcher and get the big big bones that will stay outside , helps keep your pups teeth clean & sharp & aids in building that big head of his. Bon appetit Mag! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina and Miha on a walk. Darian can't follow them due to osteoarthritis, but he enjoys cuddling. He's a dog you don't know you have. He eats, poops, sleeps, never barks, loves everyone... Such a good old boy!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Holidays .. From Birdie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

weklund said:


> Happy Holidays .. From Birdie
> 
> View attachment 16303814
> 
> ...


I'm for the dark side team


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

weklund said:


> Happy Holidays .. From Birdie
> 
> View attachment 16303814
> 
> ...


Hmmm












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm for the dark side team


Oooops my message was for you lol .. him included but YOU !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16304334
> 
> View attachment 16304338
> 
> ...


Righto Wink 
Have you been playing coights with Ripple???
Cause no night collar on Azloe or pink...phew🤦‍♂️
See you mate


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto Wink
> Have you been playing coights with Ripple???
> Cause no night collar on Azloe or pink...phew🤦‍♂️
> See you mate


Had to look up coights Dave, not gonna lie. If I could pinion that burglar sufficiently to toss rings around his neck he would suddenly become useful - so that idea is hopeless.

Azzie is in the clear.
For now..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Had to look up coights Dave, not gonna lie. If I could pinion that burglar sufficiently to toss rings around his neck he would suddenly become useful - so that idea is hopeless.
> 
> Azzie is in the clear.
> For now..


We got your back Azzie( chook protection Inc)..let the Ripple be new fashion statement..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> We got your back Azzie( chook protection Inc)..let the Ripple be new fashion statement..


🐕🐔💪


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Baby Drake fully healed after double knee surgery. Nothing seems to have changed. Still lays around for lovin all day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

All of your dogs are so much more well behaved than mine….


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I got them today..bloody knackered..
Ordered Max' s. Chrissie present.
Yep..his own set of RAAF defence force ear muffs for " night work" I'm not as quick now and have missed not having him with me, but dud not wish to blow his ears out of his head..fixed!!
Sal stays farming under my gal's chair...she won't wear ear protection..so home duty for her.
Which I'm cool with..Max just trusts above and beyond for me..









Take care fellow animal crazies


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16305310
> 
> View attachment 16305311


Belly up! Nothing better! I hope to heck that as soon as that second pic was taken you scratched that chest and rubbed that belly! You guys are so lucky.
I still say #bestthreadonwus.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Baby Drake fully healed after double knee surgery. Nothing seems to have changed. Still lays around for lovin all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to our own in house Dave & his post OP surgery. Drake now requires copious amounts of beer , TV time and plenty of sunshine. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

My new life goal is to experience or obtain what Otis experiences after each & every feeding time, total peace & being completely content. Filled utterly with gratitude & an immediate need to find momma bear to which it would seem he believes his duty while on earth is to be her shadow and in the future a decent elbow rest or maybe coffee table ... either or. 


Photos courtesy of Mrs Tats, ie momma bear. 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ooops. Technically 200 meters counts albeit a soulless robot watch .. the 2k mudder .. pup safe ish.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Belly up! Nothing better! I hope to heck that as soon as that second pic was taken you scratched that chest and rubbed that belly! You guys are so lucky.
> I still say #bestthreadonwus.


I just finished rubbing her belly and scratching around her neck and ears but she'll still lay there looking at me "why are stopping? " 😁
Our other dog Koji will paw at my hand when he wants petting or rubs.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Diesels said:


> Our other dog Koji will paw at my hand when he wants petting or rubs.


Nina does the same


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mss joined us today, so Darian as well. Beautiful sunny day, although quite cold.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> According to our own in house Dave & his post OP surgery. Drake now requires copious amounts of beer , TV time and plenty of sunshine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes..I have to agree that is totally appropriate for a true formula of successful rehab Tats!
Plus checking this thread 20 times a day to check up on all our dogs and their servants 🙃🙃 to see what's up!!
From Downunderer...


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16307591


Ahhhhh someone got a pupper . The grey royal ghost of Germany ahhhhhh look at the baby look at the baby!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes..I have to agree that is totally appropriate for a true formula of successful rehab Tats!
> Plus checking this thread 20 times a day to check up on all our dogs and their servants  to see what's up!!
> From Downunderer...


Wisdom flows from you nearly nonstop as best I can tell mate .. cheers 


From 

Upperlander-er 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wisdom flows from you nearly nonstop as best I can tell mate .. cheers
> 
> 
> From
> ...


It is certainly a stream of something! 😉🤭


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16307591


Just:


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wisdom flows from you nearly nonstop as best I can tell mate .. cheers
> 
> 
> From
> ...


Ha!!
You mad man...upperlander-er is now in custom dictionary Tat's...( I've had 5 goes and had to ...even for me delete Snags underer-er ...will keep trying)
Otis up to bench pressing 2 frenchies yet??
We think it won't be looong🥁.
See you soon mate


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> My new life goal is to experience or obtain what Otis experiences after each & every feeding time, total peace & being completely content. Filled utterly with gratitude & an immediate need to find momma bear to which it would seem he believes his duty while on earth is to be her shadow and in the future a decent elbow rest or maybe coffee table ... either or.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


the key is being loved by someone!


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Cosmo and Vostok


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Bird

















​


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The angel (sometimes)..









The devil (24/7)..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha!!
> You mad man...upperlander-er is now in custom dictionary Tat's...( I've had 5 goes and had to ...even for me delete Snags underer-er ...will keep trying)
> Otis up to bench pressing 2 frenchies yet??
> We think it won't be looong.
> See you soon mate


Well apparently they honed into your wishes and I present to you 2 frenchies & an Englishman...


I couldn't lift the blinds as well look , sleeping babies ... you never wake up sleeping babies !!! So my normal horrible image taking will take a further hit. Oh well photography pride be damned ! Aside from pearl waking a bit which she immediately went back to sleep. To their credit the boys 0 sh!tsss & continued on napping hard. No action shots today.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Well apparently they honed into your wishes and I present to you 2 frenchies & an Englishman...
> 
> 
> I couldn't lift the blinds as well look , sleeping babies ... you never wake up sleeping babies !!! So my normal horrible image taking will take a further hit. Oh well photography pride be damned ! Aside from pearl waking a bit which she immediately went back to sleep. To their credit the boys 0 sh!tsss & continued on napping hard. No action shots today.
> ...


Enjoy those triplets there Tat Daddy 👶👶👶


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Cuddled up like a bug in a rug. 










Little Napa cab for daddy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The angel (sometimes)..
> View attachment 16310378
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, don't care how wound up they are, on a dog that size I'm still going in for a belly rub! On the dogs I've had in the past, getting a hand full of belly while they were that wound up would usually cause the pooch to go completely berserk and dash around in a mad spiral for a few seconds before sliding back in belly up and wanting to do it again. Dogs are truly the best people! Give them both a scratch for me Winky!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Well apparently they honed into your wishes and I present to you 2 frenchies & an Englishman...
> 
> 
> I couldn't lift the blinds as well look , sleeping babies ... you never wake up sleeping babies !!! So my normal horrible image taking will take a further hit. Oh well photography pride be damned ! Aside from pearl waking a bit which she immediately went back to sleep. To their credit the boys 0 sh!tsss & continued on napping hard. No action shots today.
> ...


Happiness is a pile of pooches! Still cant get past the size of them paws on Otis. Almost as wide as Pearl's head! Going to be a beast!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Happiness is a pile of pooches! Still cant get past the size of them paws on Otis. Almost as wide as Pearl's head! Going to be a beast!
> 
> View attachment 16311319


"Paws," or as Pearl calls them, "Headwarmers."


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The dog-force is very strong today team! Well done. I wanna roll around on the floor with all of them, stinkers included.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Am I the only one who scrolls past the watch to get to the doggy🙂


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

CHADSTER said:


> View attachment 16312436


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy solstice everyone. The feisty Dude bottom right tried to butt Floyd through the fence when he got a bit too close 😂








Floyd and I went for a plod around the island before lunch.








This today.








Stroopwafel and coffee after-lunch treat.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> Yea, don't care how wound up they are, on a dog that size I'm still going in for a belly rub! On the dogs I've had in the past, getting a hand full of belly while they were that wound up would usually cause the pooch to go completely berserk and dash around in a mad spiral for a few seconds before sliding back in belly up and wanting to do it again. Dogs are truly the best people! Give them both a scratch for me Winky!
> View attachment 16311302


TT,

Ok, I admit it, Ripple is the devil’s spawn but I do occasionally scratch his belly...the little bastard..
I’m not a small dog guy, but as I told my wife, I’ll try to love any animal you bring into this house.
Within reason of course..If she brought home a lobster that hates Johnny Cash the deal’s off..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Wallyg said:


> Am I the only one who scrolls past the watch to get to the doggy🙂


Watches?
We don’t need no stinkin‘ watches!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy solstice everyone. The feisty Dude bottom right tried to butt Floyd through the fence when he got a bit too close 😂
> View attachment 16312672
> 
> Floyd and I went for a plod around the island before lunch.
> ...


dang Snag, that’s a stout looking little ram dude. Floyd may need to start training on the heavy bag before the rematch..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Happiness is a pile of pooches! Still cant get past the size of them paws on Otis. Almost as wide as Pearl's head! Going to be a beast!
> 
> View attachment 16311319


Just last night pearl discovered that indeed her head now fits into Otis's mouth already which was fun to watch as they discovered this new fact ... annika gets to " enjoy " as Otis thoroughly enjoys chewing on and nibbling on her tail which amazingly enough annika hasn't let her know it isnt acceptable, heck she will even co share a toy with him sort of which is truly unheard of. She has piggy personality syndrome when it comes to toys , frisbees , even more toys lol...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Just last night pearl discovered that indeed her head now fits into Otis's mouth already which was fun to watch as they discovered this new fact ... annika gets to " enjoy " as Otis thoroughly enjoys chewing on and nibbling on her tail which amazingly enough annika hasn't let her know it isnt acceptable, heck she will even co share a toy with him sort of which is truly unheard of. She has piggy personality syndrome when it comes to toys , frisbees , even more toys lol...
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


Maybe she knows how big he's going to get and is building up some good will.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> TT,
> 
> Ok, I admit it, Ripple is the devil’s spawn but I do occasionally scratch his belly...the little bastard..
> I’m not a small dog guy, but as I told my wife, I’ll try to love any animal you bring into this house.
> Within reason of course..If she brought home a lobster that hates Johnny Cash the deal’s off..


Lucky thing that lobsters famously can't resist Johnny Cash.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Lucky thing that lobsters famously can't resist Johnny Cash.


Phew…that’s a relief


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Just last night pearl discovered that indeed her head now fits into Otis's mouth already which was fun to watch as they discovered this new fact ... annika gets to " enjoy " as Otis thoroughly enjoys chewing on and nibbling on her tail which amazingly enough annika hasn't let her know it isnt acceptable, heck she will even co share a toy with him sort of which is truly unheard of. She has piggy personality syndrome when it comes to toys , frisbees , even more toys lol...
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


Finally we get to see some Anika! I was worried for sec that the triplets had smothered her..


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> her head now fits into Otis's mouth already which was fun to watch as they discovered this new fact


Only in this thread could that line be written and read so casually. My only thought was I bet that _was_ good fun to watch. Nothing to freak out about until somebody yelps. Otis is like a toddler just realizing what he's capable of 

Annika has probably been trying to ignore the situation. Wait till she figures out the situation is going to get a LOT bigger 😆😆😆.

Edit to add that I'm now on a mission to find at least one lobster that hates Johnny Cash!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Only in this thread could that line be written and read so casually. My only thought was I bet that _was_ good fun to watch. Nothing to freak out about until somebody yelps. Otis is like a toddler just realizing what he's capable of
> 
> Annika has probably been trying to ignore the situation. Wait till she figures out the situation is going to get a LOT bigger .


We believe this moment of clarity / realization will be " enlightening " to all of the crew that shall prove to be interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> We believe this moment of clarity / realization will be " enlightening " to all of the crew that shall prove to be interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A contest to be ongoing I believe..northunderer harmony will be synchronised ( with a few scars)..
Love bites..let's say..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16313699
> 
> View attachment 16313698
> 
> View attachment 16313697


They always have that great ".look".Diese mate...they set their clock to you..no doubt at all👍👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16314646
> 
> View attachment 16314645
> 
> ...


Cool reindeer!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gave the watch a bath, unlike Fatboy. 120lbs of scaredy cat


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16314646
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> A contest to be ongoing I believe..northunderer harmony will be synchronised ( with a few scars)..
> Love bites..let's say..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


You had me at ongoing!!! 


From 

Your northunderer friends 

AM the damn cat letting us know in his own special way that he is ready to come in.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

CHADSTER said:


> View attachment 16312436


That's a face so sweet it causes tooth decay.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> You had me at ongoing!!!
> 
> 
> From
> ...


Is that cat's name " Garfield " Tat's????
You have trained for chin ups??
Go the northunderers 🤦‍♂️🍺


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When you tell your frenchie to NOT beg .... oh the webs we weeb.... almost makes you feel guilty but not exactly LOL ...


Gunter thinks if he doesn't make direct eye contact then the Beg is no longer on ...




























/IMG]























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sleepy heads... but it is early morning. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> When you tell your frenchie to NOT beg .... oh the webs we weeb.... almost makes you feel guilty but not exactly LOL ...
> 
> 
> Gunter thinks if he doesn't make direct eye contact then the Beg is no longer on ...
> ...


Gunter does not roll conventionally...o like that

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy Festivus Droogs.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... I wore my happy festivus socks so I dont want to hear i didnt come prepared this year ...


Ps also Happy winter solstice & Yule time & Merry Christmas to one & all. We have the big butcher cow bones NOT under the tree for obvious reasons & they keep sniffing around where they are being held in " secret " shhhhhhh !!!! 























































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... I wore my happy festivus socks so I dont want to hear i didnt come prepared this year ...
> 
> 
> Ps also Happy winter solstice & Yule time & Merry Christmas to one & all. We have the big butcher cow bones NOT under the tree for obvious reasons & they keep sniffing around where they are being held in " secret " shhhhhhh !!!!
> ...


LMAO at that one. If that face ain't a "Gunter," nothing is. I can practically hear him grumbling, "Damn puppy buyer."


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> LMAO at that one. If that face ain't a "Gunter," nothing is. I can practically hear him grumbling, "Damn puppy buyer."


Gunter roos.. like make the sound out loud Roooooo Roooooo that's his one and only sound aside from a bark or 5 for the ups dude . Roooooo! And yes he didnt look overly impressed hehe pearl was circling the ottoman at the same time so that wasn't impressing him either ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Bird


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Max and Sal...paused!..poised to snore!!
Stay safe fellow animal crazies..
All the best to team D&D🎁🤞


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Merry Christmas  to all WUS members out there in the different parts of the world, from me in little Denmark  

Møffe is taking his second nap  of the day, he looks more relaxed than the rest of the family. 


































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

weklund said:


> The Bird
> View attachment 16317919
> 
> 
> View attachment 16317920​


Am I the only one who immediately thought your pup was in a bikini hmmmm

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Merry Christmas  to all WUS members out there in the different parts of the world, from me in little Denmark
> 
> Møffe is taking his second nap  of the day, he looks more relaxed than the rest of the family.
> 
> ...


He definitely looks very rubenesquely rotund & aerodynamically built brother 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crakka posts!!...step them up guys!!
Spun you are up mate..first on the block 😉🇦🇺
Bring in Dexter .
.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all D&D 
Two and four legged


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

And one appropriate for upcoming days


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Best wishes to one & all. Have a great festive 🎄🎁 and treasure your nearest & dearest, two-legs and four. This is, without doubt, the best thread on WUS, and it is a privilege to post here and mix it up with you great folks. Keep on keeping on my choodessny bratties 🤗


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> 😈
> AM the damn cat letting us know in his own special way that he is ready to come in.


I feel a sense of urgency here. I bet he wants inside to use his litter box. 🐱


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Merry Christmas my friends!
> View attachment 16319029
> 
> View attachment 16319031
> ...


Pic 3 - I feared nail varnish was about to be employed! Nooooooooooooooo 😨


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Our two rescues Gio and Tessio


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Our two rescues Gio and Tessio
> View attachment 16319169
> View attachment 16319170


Beautiful 😍 I couldn’t help noticing that Tessio’s nose matches your watch case rather well; accident or design? 🤣


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful 😍 I couldn’t help noticing that Tessio’s nose matches your watch case rather well; accident or design? 🤣
> 
> Lolol. Design of course


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Econoline said:


> I feel a sense of urgency here. I bet he wants inside to use his litter box.


Hehehe hahahaga you totally sound like a super cat expert cause that is something he would totally do ... or race in to attack the blinds or attack brown paper bags or attack the open refrigerator or attack any open drawer no matter how small or large it is ... sensing a theme here ? I'd like to pretend there wasn't a gift in that bag at first but there was , thanks AM. I'd like to pretend our once nice cozy comfy blinds weren't destroyed by both boris the bastard (( you are always missed my orange warrior cat buddy )) & AM but they totally ruined now 2 ,,, 2 sets of 4 blinds ... again around here AM forces us to play pretend so we dont straggler the booger...


Ps the GIF is of this morning, blessed solstice, merry Christmas yall


































































Oh yes as I'm sitting here I see AM actually added another item to the list of let's pretend he didnt do .... Arghhhhh!!! Anyone wanting a last minute live animal secret Santa exchange for whatever mittens , cookies whatever ... I wont ruin the surprise of what you will be getting coming your way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh and watch ... it says its 200 meters worthy albeit whatever a " field " watch is ... I know it handles the Tudor bronzo nato ... so there is that ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Otis sure is a momma's boy.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Merry Christmas my friends!
> View attachment 16319029
> 
> View attachment 16319031
> ...


I'm sensing this one is a bit heavy on the judging of you humans hehehe ... or planning their great payback once canines rule the world.. I'd prepare if I was yall. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Otis sure is a momma's boy.


It's stupid silly how much he is .. he knows who feeds him or as the old saying use to go .. he knows where his bread gets buttered. 

My wife took these without me knowing and even when he is giving me pupper sweet attentions he still looks back at momma , dare I say applying advance levels of guilt tripping to her .. as if he is saying " hmmmm you wont give me all the lovings I want momma ? Well look I can go over here and get some from pappa ... jealous, well are you jealous yet mom ? " 


But that's just my intial feel of the images I could be totally wrong 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pic 3 - I feared nail varnish was about to be employed! Nooooooooooooooo 😨


Ha, this time luckily not! The girls were just cleaning baby boy Azzie's feets..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's stupid silly how much he is .. he knows who feeds him or as the old saying use to go .. he knows where his bread gets buttered.
> 
> My wife took these without me knowing and even when he is giving me pupper sweet attentions he still looks back at momma , dare I say applying advance levels of guilt tripping to her .. as if he is saying " hmmmm you wont give me all the lovings I want momma ? Well look I can go over here and get some from pappa ... jealous, well are you jealous yet mom ? "
> 
> ...


Brother, you are doomed to play doggy daddy second fiddle....in the best possible way of course 👶🐕👶🐕👶🐕👶!!!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oh and watch ... it says its 200 meters worthy albeit whatever a " field " watch is ... I know it handles the Tudor bronzo nato ... so there is that ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Tats! I know you are, or you will be, cursing the white stuff, but we are jealous of the white Christmas here in 50 deg F Maryland..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Awesome stuff Tats! I know you are, or you will be, cursing the white stuff, but we are jealous of the white Christmas here in 50 deg F Maryland..


This is our 19th straight winter & before that I was that dude in California who would go chasing the stuff every weekend either snowboarding then eventually switching up to snowmobiling with my buddies that we all did the slow crawling rock climbing 4 wheeling. Eventually my parents said I was such a hick I legally shouldn't live in that state soooo long story longer me casa sue casa brother.. If you ever want to come experience the joys of winter we can kick a kid out of their room and yall can make yourselves guests brother ....


Ps as for cursing it yes eventually we get antsy for ohhh early June & we all are ready for winter half year to end.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> This is our 19th straight winter & before that I was that dude in California who would go chasing the stuff every weekend either snowboarding then eventually switching up to snowmobiling with my buddies that we all did the slow crawling rock climbing 4 wheeling. Eventually my parents said I was such a hick I legally shouldn't live in that state soooo long story longer me casa sue casa brother.. If you ever want to come experience the joys of winter we can kick a kid out of their room and yall can make yourselves guests brother ....
> 
> 
> Ps as for cursing it yes eventually we get antsy for ohhh early June & we all are ready for winter half year to end.
> ...


I can't get out of my head..just how much beer you could cool down!!
Now that's got to be a bloody positive Tats.
Yep my glass is like yours mate always half full👍👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy staring at the visiting pet.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> This is our 19th straight winter & before that I was that dude in California who would go chasing the stuff every weekend either snowboarding then eventually switching up to snowmobiling with my buddies that we all did the slow crawling rock climbing 4 wheeling. Eventually my parents said I was such a hick I legally shouldn't live in that state soooo long story longer me casa sue casa brother.. If you ever want to come experience the joys of winter we can kick a kid out of their room and yall can make yourselves guests brother ....
> 
> 
> Ps as for cursing it yes eventually we get antsy for ohhh early June & we all are ready for winter half year to end.
> ...


Thank you man, we may show up Christmas Vacation style and drop the pop up trailer in your front yard. So we’ll see you New Years Eve!!! Seriously though, appreciate the offer!!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Roxy starting at the visiting pet.
> View attachment 16319609
> View attachment 16319614


D'awww. Awesome pic. Don't let the ladies hear you calling that visitor a "pet", though.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thank you man, we may show up Christmas Vacation style and drop the pop up trailer in your front yard. So we’ll see you New Years Eve!!! Seriously though, appreciate the offer!!!


Merry Christmas everyone! Crappers full!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Crakka posts!!...step them up guys!!
> Spun you are up mate..first on the block
> Bring in Dexter .
> .


Sorry Dave, fell out early last night. Dexter pictures forthcoming tomorrow.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> D'awww. Awesome pic. Don't let the ladies hear you calling that visitor a "pet", though.


It's ok. She's my granddaughter. 😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

From earlier. 
















Non traditional Christmas eve paella. 
















Merry Christmas humans and hairballs! 🎅🎄🎁


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Roxy staring at the visiting pet.
> View attachment 16319609
> View attachment 16319614


Awwww look at the baby , look at the baby!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy sends her best wishes


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Breakfast creatures lurking..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Blowing up the thread today…
Laid up with pinched nerve in my backside so snapping gratuitous pics from my chair.
Azloe had to smell each gift as it was opened..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Blowing up the thread today…
> Laid up with pinched nerve in my backside so snapping gratuitous pics from my chair.
> Azloe had to smell each gift as it was opened..
> View attachment 16320555
> ...


Here lay on the floor & lay very very very still ....




Stop squirming !!!! 

Trust the process damn it !!!



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas 


























​


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

I smell mountain lion.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Here lay on the floor & lay very very very still ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve gotta go with the last option. Sheep foot roller should do the trick👍


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo got snow for Christmas!….plus a “not a diver” for Xmas day!

Merry Christmas pup lovers!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Blowing up the thread today…
> Laid up with pinched nerve in my backside so snapping gratuitous pics from my chair.
> Azloe had to smell each gift as it was opened..
> View attachment 16320555
> ...


Just saw the post, sorry to hear about your back wink, looks like tats has you under control! Just relax and breathe deep!😂😂😂. 
Love the pictures and geeked back or not it looks like a a great day for you and the family!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Here lay on the floor & lay very very very still ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bed of nails..sprang to mind Wink...the proper ones mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax getting in some playing time before Christmas dinner with the in-laws. 










10 lb prime rib on the smoker. HR and a half to go. 










Drake sleeping as usual 











Merry Christmas everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> Just saw the post, sorry to hear about your back wink, looks like tats has you under control! Just relax and breathe deep!😂😂😂.
> Love the pictures and geeked back or not it looks like a a great day for you and the family!


Thanks TT, it was a good day. Hope yours was great as well good Sir!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Jax getting in some playing time before Christmas dinner with the in-laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Speedy👍
I’m sensing Drake could have his/her own reality TV show..


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo got snow for Christmas!….plus a “not a diver” for Xmas day!
> 
> Merry Christmas pup lovers!
> 
> ...


M Dog,
You’ve got some heavy hitters in that collection Sir. Nice Zenith, and I’m jealous of Kilo’s snow..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16321442


Mr. Meth,

You have some work to do Sir, less Pelagos, more Pup-agos. Try again!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Bed of nails..sprang to mind Wink...the proper ones mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Why not just break out the Iron Maiden Dave?
I’m due for a a good arse whipping woohoo!!!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Nice work Speedy
> I’m sensing Drake could have his/her own reality TV show..


Thanks. 

Yeah haha Drake is a bit of a diva. Could see him with his own show for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Why not just break out the Iron Maiden Dave?
> I’m due for a a good arse whipping woohoo!!!
> View attachment 16321460


I was going to suggest """ stretching you between 2 dozers..
Okay so here goes...
Take 2 shots dark rum,1 shot of kirsch, one full mango..blend. 
Stop..add ice plus one shot of white rum and vermouth.
Blend with ice cubes..place in fridge.
Wait for kids to go to sleep ...pour large glass for you and your very tolerant wife.
Tomorrow back is good..I'll prescribe next fix tomorrow 
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I was going to suggest """ stretching you between 2 dozers..
> Okay so here goes...
> Take 2 shots dark rum,1 shot of kirsch, one full mango..blend.
> Stop..add ice plus one shot of white rum and vermouth.
> ...


Brrrrrillliant!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Merry Christmas my friends!! I hope you all have had and are having a great holiday with your families, both furry and not. Cheers!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Merry Merry Christmas my friends!! I hope you all have had and are having a great holiday with your families, both furry and not. Cheers!!


Back at you mate!!
See you soon..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I was going to suggest """ stretching you between 2 dozers..
> Okay so here goes...
> Take 2 shots dark rum,1 shot of kirsch, one full mango..blend.
> Stop..add ice plus one shot of white rum and vermouth.
> ...


This is why Dave in many many ways is the Oracle, the wisest among the wise men. I sort of wish he would carry around a staff , maybe one that can secretly turn into like a sword or maybe dart gun.... I'd say possibly a long grown wizardly beard . Or goatee. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> This is why Dave in many many ways is the Oracle, the wisest among the wise men. I sort of wish he would carry around a staff , maybe one that can secretly turn into like a sword or maybe dart gun.... I'd say possibly a long grown wizardly beard . Or goatee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Who needs Tim the Wizard when…
There are some who call me….Dave?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Blowing up the thread today…
> Laid up with pinched nerve in my backside so snapping gratuitous pics from my chair.
> Azloe had to smell each gift as it was opened..
> View attachment 16320555
> ...


Good dog, Azloe. Could be something dangerous in those packages. Why else would they hide the contents?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I was going to suggest """ stretching you between 2 dozers..
> Okay so here goes...
> Take 2 shots dark rum,1 shot of kirsch, one full mango..blend.
> Stop..add ice plus one shot of white rum and vermouth.
> ...


Great mug shots of the pups, Dave.

How's the hip coming along?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> This is why Dave in many many ways is the Oracle, the wisest among the wise men. I sort of wish he would carry around a staff , maybe one that can secretly turn into like a sword or maybe dart gun.... I'd say possibly a long grown wizardly beard . Or goatee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is a open question to Urb...Wink..and Tat's 

What is the weight of a unladen European swallow??

No google..grasshoppers. 
Enlightenment happens through your amazing " Dog whispering "

Tat's has a slight edge being exposed to French SBD's.

As Jim said to Wayne..
" book them and they will come"

Drinking " polar bear" and loving it..
Crazy is good  ..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Great mug shots of the pups, Dave.
> 
> How's the hip coming along?


I'm nailing it Urb..thanks plus..its the best thing having a crutch!!
Every son is covering his nethers now I have " reach"
Have a great one mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Every son is covering his nethers now I have " reach"


LOL


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16321442


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Rainy day, sleepy doggies. Nina is like "why are you waking me up?", Darian pays no attention to me at all, and Miha made herself cosy and warm and totally ignore me.
All the best guys!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Perfick Xmas day yesterday (for an anti-social intovert like me). Cold & frosty dog walk with The Fragrant One first thing, a pre-lunch 5-miler with Floyd in brilliant sunshine & calm winds, choodessny Xmas dinner (team effort but most of the credit must go to TFO) - pause - Xmas pudding, TV, quizzes, TV, cheese & biscuits, and so to bed. Wonderful.
















Have a great day Droogs 🤗


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Well done Snagg. I see like everyone else here, you married way up! Merry Christmas team!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Well done Snagg. I see like everyone else here, you married way up! Merry Christmas team!


As Dave puts it - she must’ve lost a bet!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> This is a open question to Urb...Wink..and Tat's
> 
> What is the weight of a unladen European swallow??
> 
> ...


Ummmm 12 ounces lol ish give or take a ounce. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Perfick Xmas day yesterday (for an anti-social intovert like me). Cold & frosty dog walk with The Fragrant One first thing, a pre-lunch 5-miler with Floyd in brilliant sunshine & calm winds, choodessny Xmas dinner (team effort but most of the credit must go to TFO) - pause - Xmas pudding, TV, quizzes, TV, cheese & biscuits, and so to bed. Wonderful.
> View attachment 16321944
> 
> View attachment 16321945
> ...


Just looking at that meal gave me a full serving of antioxidants for the day. Thanks Snag groovy Xmas sweater also!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Good dog, Azloe. Could be something dangerous in those packages. Why else would they hide the contents?


Can’t argue sound dog logic like that..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmm 12 ounces lol ish give or take a ounce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What he said..


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Girls
















​


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmm 12 ounces lol ish give or take a ounce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Aaaggghhhhh...👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> As Dave puts it - she must’ve lost a bet!


Oh God!! I have 20 more reasons but every time I type them I go well that may not " fly"...so delete.
I'll stick with lost a bet, but should of crossed both fingers on both hands😉😉.
Going back to my polar bear branded rum to toast you all...

Your a wag Snag..phenomenal posts mate..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> The Girls
> View attachment 16322264
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bloody excellent post up mate!!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Oh God!! I have 20 more reasons but every time I type them I go well that may not " fly"...so delete.
> I'll stick with lost a bet, but should of crossed both fingers on both hands😉😉.
> Going back to my polar bear branded rum to toast you all...
> 
> Your a wag Snag..phenomenal posts mate..


Here here! I’ll 🥃 to that..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Aaaggghhhhh...


No sh! T ? Lol hehehe now I need to go google this bird on Yahoo... sparrow was the key word I clung to. That and I figured maybe it weighed as much as a beer hehehe science guys science !! 


This was what I woke up to & then treated to this breakfast by my woman... it has everything excellent in the bowl, just added hot sauce kaboom 

It weighed more then whatever that bird is lol























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

Here's my floofer, Lucy, and my black diver on leather strap  Not many watch shots with the old girl unfortunately. She always had a case of the wiggles, so most photos are blurry


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After a stunning couple of days, and a White Xmas (officially, according to our Met Office), it’s back to our usual programming with a day o’shlte 💩








Enjoy the day Droogs 🤜🏻🤗


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> After a stunning couple of days, and a White Xmas (officially, according to our Met Office), it’s back to our usual programming with a day o’shlte 💩
> View attachment 16324144
> 
> Enjoy the day Droogs 🤜🏻🤗


We are reversed here Snag. It was about 50 deg F on Xmas day, but this morning is our first snowfall.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> No sh! T ? Lol hehehe now I need to go google this bird on Yahoo... sparrow was the key word I clung to. That and I figured maybe it weighed as much as a beer hehehe science guys science !!


Tats,

@DaveandStu was making another Monty Python reference with the swallow..

Swallow.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats,
> 
> @DaveandStu was making another Monty Python reference with the swallow..
> 
> Swallow.


Ha Ha.....you canny fella!!
penny dropped....wont ask the "laden equation'......................................


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Ha.....you canny fella!!
> penny dropped....wont ask the "laden equation'......................................


The beatings will continue until moral is lifted!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> The beatings will continue until moral is lifted!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Would it help..if I told you that when the rum comes out my shnoz it  every time I re read this mate..
You are a top fella..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Caught Sasha sleeping with our guest...Snuck a picture. 










Molly, after waking me at 0340, being taken out for her business twice and having breakfast...brat










UX seemed appropriate with one of Dave's beasts as the background.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Would it help..if I told you that when the rum comes out my shnoz it  every time I re read this mate..
> You are a top fella..


Dave, 

Good to see you’ve got the Mk1 rubber work boots on when working outdoors. Can’t be too careful in a challenging environment.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Would it help..if I told you that when the rum comes out my shnoz it  every time I re read this mate..
> You are a top fella..


In some cultures they say that's a sinus cavity therapeutic so I'm glad I could provide my brother from another mother with such care 

And I see you are in your work flipflops which again shows why you are the guru amongst men !!! 

May we live but a moment in Dave's Graces....

I feel like this needs some kind of ending but I shan't do it ... showing restraint at 49 whoooohooooo to all those who said it could never happen I say ahahahah !$#% &$!+

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> And I see you are in your work flipflops which again shows why you are the guru amongst men !!!


Ozzie workboots/double pluggas 🤣


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo hunting for moles, then refusing to get in her chariot and wanting to play more in the snow! SLA039 for today….


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Would it help..if I told you that when the rum comes out my shnoz it  every time I re read this mate..
> You are a top fella..


Who made that bund strap ? In all my years I have never tried one, bought one , worn one .. curious now. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who made that bund strap ? In all my years I have never tried one, bought one , worn one .. curious now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


G'day mate,
I requested a custom bund from Greg Spitz.
His work is extremely durable and he is very particular in ensuring all measurements are spot on.
I ended up with one full bund, plus one extra bund to go over existing leather.
When he made mine my wrist was 9" .
Plus it was for my P01..I've found though it really rocks the Sinn EZM10.
The spare bund pad I use on the Tudor deployant the P01 comes on as it has a annoying hinge that digs in when on ,.but with the pad is extremely comfortable.
I want to get a band from Neil
( solar g shocker)
I have bought a good chunky new piece to be able to get a custom made from him. His work looks great on that forum.
A lot of mates have bought from him.
Have a crack mate..but don't put a cheap one on as it will put you off big time..
See you soon


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

The gang



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> The gang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Jax know he’s rolling with trained killaz?
I’m not fluffing around…serious biz..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Does Jax know he’s rolling with trained killaz?
> I’m not fluffing around…serious biz..


Ha ha. The Poms could take down a wildebeest but Jax is the most oblivious and lovable guy. He could be in a snake den and would have the same look on his face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo hunting for moles, then refusing to get in her chariot and wanting to play more in the snow! SLA039 for today….
> 
> View attachment 16326793
> 
> ...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Ha ha. The Poms could take down a wildebeest but Jax is the most oblivious and lovable guy. He could be in a snake den and would have the same look on his face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Godspeed Jax..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> I requested a custom bund from Greg Spitz.
> His work is extremely durable and he is very particular in ensuring all measurements are spot on.
> I ended up with one full bund, plus one extra bund to go over existing leather.
> ...


Cheers mate !









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Greetings from Nina and Miha!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Greetings from Nina and Miha!
> View attachment 16328356
> 
> View attachment 16328355
> ...


Miha has got such old soulful eyes, always enjoy seeing pics of her. Awesome to see her go belly up and get the back scratch wiggles going on! Give both those beautiful beasts an extra head scratch for me 👍.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nope, 100% stock SLA039….


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Actual conversation:

Me - you getting in the vehicle?
Kilo - who me?
Me - yes you…..
Kilo - nope….
Me - and why not?
Kilo - da snow is nice and kewl on my tum…..
Me - well, I’m cold, let’s go!
Kilo - nope, lemme chew da leash!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

…..oh and my SMP for today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

tudortommy said:


> Miha has got such old soulful eyes, always enjoy seeing pics of her. Awesome to see her go belly up and get the back scratch wiggles going on! Give both those beautiful beasts an extra head scratch for me .


Miha always has kinda 'I'm so sad' look, but actually she's not. But it works for her. When she give us that look, we can't say 'no' to anything.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16328787
> 
> 
> View attachment 16328789
> ...


Hahaha, I can see and hear that conversation like I'm actually there! Top stuff mate!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Water loving watch with my water hating dog..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a lazy day around chez Tats.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> Actual conversation:
> 
> Kilo - you getting in the vehicle?
> Me - who me?
> ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

magste said:


> Water loving watch with my water hating dog..


Watch is nice... but we'd rather see more of your sweet doggo.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Ever get the feeling you're being watched? 👀


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Watch is nice... but we'd rather see more of your sweet doggo.


Ok, here he is...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

magste said:


> Ok, here he is...


That's correct focus


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tessio, move, you're in my spot









His reply "Yeah so?"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poor Miha. We just came back from the vet. Yesterday during walking I've noticed her swollen right cheek. In the evening, her right side of the snout swollen too. It's not a bite or sting, no thorns, so vet said she's got an inflammation. It's not from a tooth. Most likely it's from salivary gland inflammation, and maybe she'll need a surgery. We'll know more in the evening ir tomorrow.
She looks almost like a bull terrier, my baby...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

More snow for Kilo……Darkside for me


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> More snow for Kilo……Darkside for me
> 
> View attachment 16331044
> View attachment 16331046
> View attachment 16331047


Kilo girl still doesn’t look real to me! Such a perfect big beautiful fluff ball! Great to see her in her natural environment, chilling out and loving every minute. 
Nice Omega! Big fan of the black watch, tan strap combination. Really makes the black watch pop!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Looks like it was a lazy day around chez Tats.


Aside from shoveling snow off the roof & splitting/ maintaining wood fires yes very chilled out , felt amazing actually. I now know why so many wish to be born completely rich, I think my next go around I shall push harder for that option at birth 


Meanwhile, this nut job heads home today and Mack is going to be none to pleased ... awwww like teenage besties .. albeit a bit more tussling & castle storming but that's okay. 


Happy New year one & all

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

magste said:


> Ok, here he is...


Deceptively innocent looking 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Kilo girl still doesn’t look real to me! Such a perfect big beautiful fluff ball! Great to see her in her natural environment, chilling out and loving every minute.
> Nice Omega! Big fan of the black watch, tan strap combination. Really makes the black watch pop!


thanks, appreciate it!

when she was little, she looked like a stuffed toy horse!

pic from 2015…


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Poor Miha. We just came back from the vet. Yesterday during walking I've noticed her swollen right cheek. In the evening, her right side of the snout swollen too. It's not a bite or sting, no thorns, so vet said she's got an inflammation. It's not from a tooth. Most likely it's from salivary gland inflammation, and maybe she'll need a surgery. We'll know more in the evening ir tomorrow.
> She looks almost like a bull terrier, my baby...


Poor girl Alun,
Is she breathing through both nostrils in and out?
I know vet said not a sting, but my old mate Gus, used to blow up after crunching bees in puddles.
Never stinger in but he'd blow up like miha has and swell up after running through " wait a while" vine.
I used to give him antihistamines and once had to cut a diesel fuel pipe off and jam down his cake hole till I got some adrenalin in him.
Not epipen.
Nebulised Adrenaline...
Your vet knows best, but old Gus would blow up like a balloon.
Could carry 100 scrub ticks no bother but him and a few plants were his kryptonite.
Did your farmer just spray his fallow paddock?
She will be right mate..any 2 people that could save Nina ..will solve this mate..
Dave


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Poor girl Alun,
> Is she breathing through both nostrils in and out?
> I know vet said not a sting, but my old mate Gus, used to blow up after crunching bees in puddles.
> Never stinger in but he'd blow up like miha has and swell up after running through " wait a while" vine.
> ...


She's got some shots, and vet drained fester/secret from the inside of her mouth/cheek. We'll go on Monday to check her again.
BTW, in didn't took long without new pup. Yesterday evening we took an 11 year old girl Bella, small Terrier, on temporary foster care. Her owner lost a leg and live in an apartment in a high building, so can't take proper care of her. Our shelter already reserved place for her, but they currently have some virus problem and can't take her now. So, guess who's there for such puppies...
Living in apartment she didn't have contacts with cats, so we are now in the process of learning that she must not chase cats, because these are our cats that sleep and eat with our doggies. It will take few days, but she will learn eventually.
Few shots from today's walk with wifey.


















































Edit: forgot to take pic of a watch, but this dependable boy was on my wrist


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Bella looks like a bit of a rascal.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> thanks, appreciate it!
> 
> when she was little, she looked like a stuffed toy horse!
> 
> ...


Well that's just entirely too adorable.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Deceptively innocent looking
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, exactly. He's a very cheeky Beagle, 100% food driven.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Poor Miha. We just came back from the vet. Yesterday during walking I've noticed her swollen right cheek. In the evening, her right side of the snout swollen too. It's not a bite or sting, no thorns, so vet said she's got an inflammation. It's not from a tooth. Most likely it's from salivary gland inflammation, and maybe she'll need a surgery. We'll know more in the evening ir tomorrow.
> She looks almost like a bull terrier, my baby...


Sad. Poor girl. I’m sure it hurts. Sounds like antibiotic, gabapentin and tramadol in her future for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baby Drake takes the cake!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16332637


Hi Louis, you are such a cute boy! Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good news guys! Miha is better. The swelling has subsided quite a bit, so hopefully everything will be OK. Today is a beautiful sunny day, 14°C, as if it were spring, not December 31. The gang says hello to all, and happy New Year to all the puppies and their families!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Good news guys! Miha is better. The swelling has subsided quite a bit, so hopefully everything will be OK. Today is a beautiful sunny day, 14°C, as if it were spring, not December 31. The gang says hello to all, and happy New Year to all the puppies and their families!


Great news Noc!
Happy New Year to you and your pack!!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Lazy afternoon naps.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

jg3456 said:


> Luciano, JC DSSD
> View attachment 16333741


Less watch, more doggie JG


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting for New Year to come with best family members!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi Louis, you are such a cute boy! Happy New Year to you and your family!


He really is.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Binge watching season 4 of Cobra Kai with Grace and she’s making fun of me for posting this.

Azloe is angling for the couch with his all door no window tactic..
Happy New Year!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Binge watching season 4 of Cobra Kai with Grace and she’s making fun of me for posting this.
> 
> Azloe is angling for the couch with his all door no window tactic..
> Happy New Year!
> ...


Ha ha. Watching Cobra Kai w the fam as well.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Ha ha. Watching Cobra Kai w the fam as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting made fun of for pointing out the different Rolex’s Terry is wearing on cobra Kai. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Getting made fun of for pointing out the different Rolex’s Terry is wearing on cobra Kai. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re watch eye is better than mine bro.
I thought he was wearing a VC at one point.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> You’re watch eye is better than mine bro.
> I thought he was wearing a VC at one point.


First scene looked like it was a VC overseas blue dial. Later he wears a blue day date and a grape ape OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> First scene looked like it was a VC overseas blue dial. Later he wears a blue day date and a grape ape OP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude has a solid collection!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

ONE of the problems with living in texas and having dogs as family members. They are scared to death of fireworks!!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one NOT watching cobra kai.. happy new year fur offspring & you humans !!!





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I guess I'm the only one NOT watching cobra kai.. happy new year fur offspring & you humans !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. CK seems to be pretty popular!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I guess I'm the only one NOT watching cobra kai.. happy new year fur offspring & you humans !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve got your hands full Tats. We just wrapped up the entire season. Moving on to Cards Against Humanity Now..
My bedtime is soon


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> ONE of the problems with living in texas and having dogs as family members. They are scared to death of fireworks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dress rehearsal fireworks?


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dress rehearsal fireworks?


I got them in between rounds I guess. It’s like the Chicago nyc fireworks show in my front yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16334990


Nice mate, nice watch, nice workboots, nice focus - good work fella 👍🏻


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

Foxy and moose


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16334990


That looks like a wonderful buddy.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Finn74 said:


> Foxy and moose
> View attachment 16334996


Two handsome puppers.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone and their dogs too! 🥳🍾🥂🍻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Happy New Year everyone and their dogs too!
> View attachment 16335010
> View attachment 16335011
> View attachment 16335012


And to you Diese!!
Been great years with everyone pulling together through our beautiful dogs and refereeing the best thread ever created ..
I'm even starting to enjoy Snags ugly mug..
To all of us..keep it up.
Seeing MD send Akita in snow..gold..
I've dropped the shirt so going to switch to D^D 
Double pluggas...


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy New Year Watch People! Certina DS PH200M for a frigid walk with Maisie.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Fragrant One is getting involved, “My first attempt at a Doggy & Diver“ she said 😍








“The buoys will be pleased” I said.
So buoys, are you pleased? 🤣


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

@TatsNGuns , um, I don’t think we’ve been introduced!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One is getting involved, “My first attempt at a Doggy & Diver“ she said 😍
> View attachment 16335697
> 
> “The buoys will be pleased” I said.
> So buoys, are you pleased? 🤣


She done good.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> @TatsNGuns , um, I don’t think we’ve been introduced!
> 
> View attachment 16335821


Did you miss that news? That's Otis, Tat's new Mastiff pup and mamma's boy. He must be, what, about 11 or 12 weeks old now, Tats?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> She done good.


With both the watch and me she said! 🤭


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One is getting involved, “My first attempt at a Doggy & Diver“ she said 😍
> View attachment 16335697
> 
> “The buoys will be pleased” I said.
> So buoys, are you pleased? 🤣


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> With both the watch and me she said!


With watch and puppy, definitely


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio with the paw of pity and Tessio just staring, waiting for food


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Let's go to the beach! No?
Ahhh, come on! It'll be fun!

Reluctantly he follows. Over the field, into the woods and out on the other side. Then, suddenly, he starts limping. 
That sinking feeling. The "what the f*¢¥£÷ is it now‽"-feeling gets more intense and flashbacks from the last two scares comes rushing through my head.

I can't carry him. So regardless of limp, he's walking home. No blood and nothing broken at least.

Ok, buddy. Let's go home and find out how much this will cost me!
Let's hope it's nothing serious.

Two seconds later, Bruno had turned into a grayhound and I could only see the dust behind him as he ran home through the woods. Faster than the wind, hungry for carrots and with a complete lack of empathy.
He played me like a damn piano. Again. 

This guy.








I worry enough about this little con artist without him putting in any extra effort.
If he got his carrot?
Of course he did. So now he knows what to do tomorrow.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Let's go to the beach! No?
> Ahhh, come on! It'll be fun!
> 
> Reluctantly he follows. Over the field, into the woods and out on the other side. Then, suddenly, he starts limping.
> ...


Glad he's all good!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One is getting involved, “My first attempt at a Doggy & Diver“ she said 😍
> View attachment 16335697
> 
> “The buoys will be pleased” I said.
> So buoys, are you pleased? 🤣


She did good! Can't go wrong with Sprocket in the pic.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One is getting involved, “My first attempt at a Doggy & Diver“ she said
> View attachment 16335697
> 
> “The buoys will be pleased” I said.
> So buoys, are you pleased?


About damn time I say !!! 

Let 2022 have way more of the fragranced one and way less of your feet ones hehehehe 

Annika says Hiya guys , its 8 degrees and feels a bit colder then that but the snow is good and navigable so we proceed forward.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> @TatsNGuns , um, I don’t think we’ve been introduced!
> 
> View attachment 16335821


Otis meet Kilo & maddog. Maddog , Kilo meet Otis 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Did you miss that news? That's Otis, Tat's new Mastiff pup and mamma's boy. He must be, what, about 11 or 12 weeks old now, Tats?


He's larger that's how old he is hehehe whatever oct 1st makes him lol. Not doing math in 2022 so like the amish and no electrical powered systems I shan't perform the black magic knows as the maths hehehe.

To say he is a momma's boy is the understatement of the year.  happy new year to you and yours brother.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> With both the watch and me she said!


Ummmm we are gonna need video or audio of this statement being claimed hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> About damn time I say !!!
> 
> Let 2022 have way more of the fragranced one and way less of your feet ones hehehehe
> 
> ...


Anikaaaaa! It's about dang time Tats! The frenchies and the puppy have been hogging the camera..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Anikaaaaa! It's about dang time Tats! The frenchies and the puppy have been hogging the camera..


Facts bro facts... she gets her frisbee time its way more about do I want to freeze my flanges while doing my world class horrible photography hehehe hahaha I'll get more of her & mack representing brother. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Facts bro facts... she gets her frisbee time its way more about do I want to freeze my flanges while doing my world class horrible photography hehehe hahaha I'll get more of her & mack representing brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tats, based on the following evidence..








I'm suggesting you bundle your candy ass up with some actual pants and a jacket, maybe even gloves since its 8 deg. out.
Then I will be expecting more Anika pics...no excuses!!!

As you were....


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, based on the following evidence..
> 
> I'm suggesting you bundle your candy ass up with some actual pants and a jacket, maybe even gloves since its 8 deg. out.
> Then I will be expecting more Anika pics...no excuses!!!
> ...


Lol i was thinking the same thing. The cold must've got to him through his kneecaps.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Otis meet Kilo & maddog. Maddog , Kilo meet Otis
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hey Otis!

A mastif, nice - gonna be a big boy based on those meaty paws!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, based on the following evidence..
> View attachment 16336461
> 
> I'm suggesting you bundle your candy ass up with some actual pants and a jacket, maybe even gloves since its 8 deg. out.
> ...


At least some crocs, or pluggas..fair dinkum Tats..
Need a video of Anneke in true Frisbee mode.
🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep...busy day here..























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...busy day here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!! Slow down!! You’ll bust a plugga at that speed! 😂😂. Seriously looks like a perfect day to me 👍. Hope you’re enjoying it!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Watching mom take ornaments off the tree is tiring work.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

After lurking here, I can finally post…

Say hello to Lance!



















Despite his youth, he’s obviously a cuddle muffin.











…and the obligatory doggie & diver pic:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Lap dog, desk diver, just my speed.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bella begs for cuddles 









Bella begs for cuddles







youtube.com





...and a diver


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Quiet cold Sunday afternoon with all three dogs enjoying the furniture and blankets


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

animusolus said:


> After lurking here, I can finally post…
> 
> Say hello to Lance!
> 
> ...


Welcome Lance. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

animusolus said:


> After lurking here, I can finally post…
> 
> Say hello to Lance!
> 
> ...


Hello Lance and welcome to 'The BEST thread on WUS and world wide'! 
Your owner and his "important" watches can participate too. Sometimes...maybe...but always with you in focus! 
Warm welcome to Lance and his family!


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

She’s Half asleep 💤


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16337259


Top left..
" none shall pass"

Shetland ponies..or welsh Snag...

Not going any further..Otis is getting bigger


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

animusolus said:


> After lurking here, I can finally post…
> 
> Say hello to Lance!
> 
> ...


We like Lance a lot!!
Welcome mate.
No more lurking...keep him rolling

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks @TatsNGuns @NocturnalWatch @DaveandStu !

Got back from a trail run through the Hudson Highlands a few minutes ago. Hopefully that will tucker him out for the rest of the day…

Here’s a couple of pics (sorry - not a diver, I know):






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

animusolus said:


> Thanks @TatsNGuns @NocturnalWatch @DaveandStu !
> 
> Got back from a trail run through the Hudson Highlands a few minutes ago. Hopefully that will tucker him out for the rest of the day…
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the watch... dogs are the main attraction.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth has his Northern paradise, I had to get my own little house by the water. 🤣








Usual pics of the lazy sausages.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

.


DaveandStu said:


> Top left..
> " none shall pass"
> 
> Shetland ponies..or welsh Snag...
> ...


Shetland, Icelandic & ‘normal’ ponies locally.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning nap time for Lance:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

animusolus said:


> Morning nap time for Lance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Lance also has an afternoon nap and a regular sleep schedule then he is on my schedule! Give Lance a scratch for me and btw, nice watch👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snow showers this morning


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> When your bride's backside becomes Otis's head stand ( think kick stand on a bike ) .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog does that to me all the time. I can't see how that's comfortable


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

tudortommy said:


> If Lance also has an afternoon nap and a regular sleep schedule then he is on my schedule! Give Lance a scratch for me and btw, nice watch👍


Cheers - have taken to wearing the Speedy on Nato over the past several days since it seems to be more conducive to timing runs.

Lance started off sleeping about 5-6 hours at night, which we attributed to his being a rescue and adjustment to a new home. Now he sleeps 8-9 hrs at night - which works well if I've had one Bunhabhain too much 😆🥃...

Still, I can't fathom why anyone would put this guy in a kill shelter. What the H is wrong with people?


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Snow showers this morning
> View attachment 16339815
> 
> View attachment 16339816
> ...


Snaggle - these pics are amazing... great hiking country for the pups.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

animusolus said:


> Cheers - have taken to wearing the Speedy on Nato over the past several days since it seems to be more conducive to timing runs.
> 
> Lance started off sleeping about 5-6 hours at night, which we attributed to his being a rescue and adjustment to a new home. Now he sleeps 8-9 hrs at night - which works well if I've had one Bunhabhain too much 😆🥃...
> 
> ...


Because, simply put, people are tremendous Aholes. They older I get, the more I like dogs and the less I like people


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Snow showers this morning
> View attachment 16339815
> 
> View attachment 16339816
> ...


Thats a balmy day for you mate...time for a 🏊‍♂️


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano & his PAM 326


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Oops, despite Panerai's legendary diver provenance... 326 not technically a diver Luciano pointed out. So here he is with his Save the Ocean, Antarctica/Penguin tracks







Baby Tuna


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

animusolus said:


> Cheers - have taken to wearing the Speedy on Nato over the past several days since it seems to be more conducive to timing runs.
> 
> Lance started off sleeping about 5-6 hours at night, which we attributed to his being a rescue and adjustment to a new home. Now he sleeps 8-9 hrs at night - which works well if I've had one Bunhabhain too much 😆🥃...
> 
> ...





predapio said:


> Because, simply put, people are tremendous Aholes. They older I get, the more I like dogs and the less I like people


Lance is definitely a handsome boy of the goodest kind and I’m glad you were able to give him a good home. Predapio is right about people these days. Ive been saying for years that dogs are the best people and I’d rather spend time with dogs than most humans 😂. Currently not in a position to own an animal, that’s why follow this thread! 
Never tried bunnahabhain. Will put it on my list 👍.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

predapio said:


> Because, simply put, people are tremendous Aholes. They older I get, the more I like dogs and the less I like people


This = straight up truth bomb.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...busy day here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coupla well fed dogs you've got there, Davo !


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

tudortommy said:


> Lance is definitely a handsome boy of the goodest kind and I’m glad you were able to give him a good home… Currently not in a position to own an animal, that’s why follow this thread!


Thanks - we most definitely agree (the cats don’t).

I too was unable to own a dog the entire decade I was an apartment-dweller in NYC. Couldn’t stop saying hi to every lab and shepherd I saw on the street. Once we moved out to the Hudson Valley and the mountains, the wife knew we HAD to get a dog.

I still say hi to every dog I see walking by…



tudortommy said:


> Never tried bunnahabhain. Will put it on my list 👍.













Buy a bottle, pour a glass in the evening, and don’t add ice or water. Your taste buds will thank you.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Good night folks. 😴🛌💤🌛


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No, your eyes do not deceive you. Bella has a a new friend. Meet Bimbo, a little boy who should be temporarily with us til Friday. But who knows...
Edit: yes we know, not the best name for English speakers, but he's a sweet boy. And The Oxford English Dictionary defines the word in its original sense this way: “A fellow, chap; usu..."


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Good to see more activity from new posters on this thread!! 

Corporate trip to ATL cancelled this week so hanging out with Jax while working on emails. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No, your eyes do not deceive you. Bella has a a new friend. Meet Bimbo, a little boy who should be temporarily with us til Friday. But who knows...
> Edit: yes we know, not the best name for English speakers, but he's a sweet boy. And The Oxford English Dictionary defines the word in its original sense this way: “A fellow, chap; usu..."


Great name, love him…….. yup, that’s about it. Does anything more really need to be said? Extra head scratches to the new guy for me please!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Good to see more activity from new posters on this thread!!
> 
> Corporate trip to ATL cancelled this week so hanging out with Jax while working on emails.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure frenchies are my spirit animal. I’m sure Jax is loving the extra time. Make sure he knows about his fan club here!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Pretty sure frenchies are my spirit animal. I’m sure Jax is loving the extra time. Make sure he knows about his fan club here!


Thanks! Frenchies are the perfect dog for me. Super affectionate and loyal goofballs. He’s the second one I’ve had and would get more if my wife didn’t already have 3 Poms. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No, your eyes do not deceive you. Bella has a a new friend. Meet Bimbo, a little boy who should be temporarily with us til Friday. But who knows...
> Edit: yes we know, not the best name for English speakers, but he's a sweet boy. And The Oxford English Dictionary defines the word in its original sense this way: “A fellow, chap; usu..."


HI BIMBO!!!!

(He is VIOLENTLY cute).


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Rammus said:


>


Beautiful dog!

Also, I love me some black cats…


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lance sez: “Oooh… sun’s FINALLY out!!! Time to nap… [sniffle, grunt, snore💤]”


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No, your eyes do not deceive you. Bella has a a new friend. Meet Bimbo, a little boy who should be temporarily with us til Friday. But who knows...
> Edit: yes we know, not the best name for English speakers, but he's a sweet boy. And The Oxford English Dictionary defines the word in its original sense this way: “A fellow, chap; usu..."


Bambino.....Pepito......Bimbo..

Who needs Old Saint Nick when we have Saint Noc!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe napping in the am sunshine..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

And here we have The Burglar..
With his prized unicorn skin on display.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> And here we have The Burglar..
> With his prized unicorn skin on display.
> View attachment 16342344


‘The Burglar’ always makes me laugh 😆


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> ‘The Burglar’ always makes me laugh 😆


At least it gives him purpose..😉


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> Coupla well fed dogs you've got there, Davo !


Ha Russ, like me mate they have been in a " good paddock " Max,Sal and I are in for a rude shock as soon as I'm good to go again from hip OP. 
Post your pup up mate!

Great pics of dogs..
Poor pics of watches are the template

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@DaveandStu 

No dogs presently.

Still waiting for the perfect pet.

Here are some of my previous 4-legged-friends:


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Backstory on the pups We got Tessio from a rescue May 27 2018. At that time weighed 23lbs.
Exactly one year later he was 109lbs. He gained 87lbs in 12 months
He finally plateaued at 120 .

We got Gio in June of '19 from a rescue. He's now 80lbs.

Funny fact Gio was supposed to be bigger than Tessio. He's part mastiff.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Backstory on the pups We got Tessio from a rescue May 27 2018. At that time weighed 23lbs.
> Exactly one year later he was 109lbs. He gained 87lbs in 12 months
> He finally plateaued at 120 .
> 
> ...


Way to go my friend


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Way to go my friend


So was given advice from my counsel that in my nordic treeed mountain region that I should wear my non winter shorts .. hmmmm okay so in the last 2 days we have gotten this much of the white stuff so I thought after 23 winters to give counsel advice a shot. The following are imagines of the above ... pearl & otis both being held prisoners via leash & place bed ... oh the suffering that ensued...

Oh & child labor work force images courtesy of Luke ... our son.















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> So was given advice from my counsel that in my nordic treeed mountain region that I should wear my non winter shorts .. hmmmm okay so in the last 2 days we have gotten this much of the white stuff so I thought after 23 winters to give counsel advice a shot. The following are imagines of the above ... pearl & otis both being held prisoners via leash & place bed ... oh the suffering that ensued...
> 
> Oh & child labor work force images courtesy of Luke ... our son.
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell Tats, do you foam fill the landy before winter or stick a lump of wood up it to keep roof from caving in..personally i believe your pups have the life!!! that is gold.
Will organise larger pluggas to maintain dignity over gummies as well...your lad looks like he can stay on the working end of a shovel too..
permission granted to issue a dram or 3..
see you mate


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> So was given advice from my counsel that in my nordic treeed mountain region that I should wear my non winter shorts .. hmmmm okay so in the last 2 days we have gotten this much of the white stuff so I thought after 23 winters to give counsel advice a shot. The following are imagines of the above ... pearl & otis both being held prisoners via leash & place bed ... oh the suffering that ensued...
> 
> Oh & child labor work force images courtesy of Luke ... our son.
> 
> ...


Two feet of snow?
Non-winter shorts?
Child labor?

Now we dance...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Two feet of snow?
> Non-winter shorts?
> Child labor?
> 
> ...


God I wished I said that!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> God I wished I said that!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


We all do mate , we all do downunder-er 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> So was given advice from my counsel that in my nordic treeed mountain region that I should wear my non winter shorts .. hmmmm okay so in the last 2 days we have gotten this much of the white stuff so I thought after 23 winters to give counsel advice a shot. The following are imagines of the above ... pearl & otis both being held prisoners via leash & place bed ... oh the suffering that ensued...
> 
> Oh & child labor work force images courtesy of Luke ... our son.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Love the last pic. Best friends forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Ear scratches and belly rubs before bed.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Ear scratches and belly rubs before bed.
> View attachment 16343792
> 
> View attachment 16343793


Belly up!!!! Love it, Love it, Love it!!! Head scratches are great, but da belly rubs and chest scratches are da bestest.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Impossible to take better pictures with four puppies tangled in leashes.






















Edit: forgot the watch. This is on my wrist today.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

You're doing a splendid job Alun!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks. I hope so Charles


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Good start on "dog-braid" leashes.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Impossible to take better pictures with four puppies tangled in leashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The struggle is real! 😂😂😂. Four peppy pooches all ready to GO GO GO!! Looks great Noc! Love them beasties! Oh, the watch is legitimately great too! but you know…. Doggies!!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Impossible to take better pictures with four puppies tangled in leashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics look pretty doggone good to me Sir Noc! I love that Certina with the green accents and Aqua Terra vibe 💯👌


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Pics look pretty doggone good to me Sir Noc! I love that Certina with the green accents and Aqua Terra vibe


Thank you Sir! 
As far as Certina goes - I love it. Affordable, good looking, Swiss made, solid heft for a quartz (152 grams), nice finishing, WR 200m and it's HAQ. What is not to like?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Impossible to take better pictures with four puppies tangled in leashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some more pics of Bimbo, since you might not have him long term.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well......raining so much here, at least Max and Sal have one of their ( 4 ) kookaburras to play stare out with..
Top day all animal crazies!!

Hey Alun, that's a great suggestion by Diese..
Look up " Hills hoist" mate one on each corner and Wink could power up your street!!

All the best in jest 
























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16344870


There a dog in that pic mister? 😬


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

All I said was Cookie, and of course he turns around.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16344870


Snag has you cold mate, new pic of your great mate with a blurry pic of your omie and good to see you here on this the best thread on WUS..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> All I said was Cookie, and of course he turns around.
> View attachment 16344913


Seems like you have another cookie lover zoning in as well..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> All I said was Cookie, and of course he turns around.
> View attachment 16344913


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

predapio said:


> All I said was Cookie, and of course he turns around.
> View attachment 16344913


Typical. When mine are outside and I want them in, they generally ignore me when I call them (pretty much acting like they don't even hear me no matter how loud I get). However, if I whisper "Who wants a treat?"; they come running instantly.

But, they are cuties:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Well......raining so much here, at least Max and Sal have one of their ( 4 ) kookaburras to play stare out with..
> Top day all animal crazies!!
> 
> Hey Alun, that's a great suggestion by Diese..
> ...


Lmao ... so exactly how long will your boys play the stare game with the bird 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16344870


This seems way way watch oriented bro ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano's Smurf


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> This seems way way watch oriented bro ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Anika.....Go Anika....Whoop Whoop...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Big boy Jax was chewing on a bone and I said his name. This was the reaction I got. 









Ty Ty









SMP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Lmao ... so exactly how long will your boys play the stare game with the bird
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not long Tats 
5 or 6 hours easy🙃...cause the kookas fly up and around the house and farm roads till they are knackered. 

Bloody hilarious, then they laugh


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

the more pix you took, the more unexpected angles that you will find which give you new excitement.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Diesels said:


> Maybe some more pics of Bimbo, since you might not have him long term.


As you wish Sir!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As you wish Sir!


Thank you. Love scruffy looking dogs. Hopefully he goes to a good family.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

In bed but not ready to sleep.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As you wish Sir!


Bimbo = adorable


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As you wish Sir!


Lance sez: we mite hav room for anuther pup if Bimbo needz a nu home…










Dad sez he haz to post diver, sooo…


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Traffic was nose-to-tail this lunchtime 😂








Wet, windy and cold today. This lot don’t mind though 😍


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As you wish Sir!


Bimbo is a great looking little guy, Noc!!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Curled up in his bed after a very short walk. Spike is not a fan of the cold weather.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> Curled up in his bed after a very short walk. Spike is not a fan of the cold weather.
> 
> View attachment 16346291


We’re all fans of Spike though 😍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Curled up in his bed after a very short walk. Spike is not a fan of the cold weather.
> 
> View attachment 16346291


I've been missing Spike, great to see him!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Traffic was nose-to-tail this lunchtime 😂
> View attachment 16346189
> 
> Wet, windy and cold today. This lot don’t mind though 😍
> View attachment 16346190


Snag, maybe you can turn Sprocks into a sheep herder to keep the road clear..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Muddy walk today.
Eh, forgot to take pic of the watch. Again. Sorry.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> We’re all fans of Spike though 😍


Appreciate that Snag! I think it's safe to say we're all fans of all the great pups who grace these pages.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I've been missing Spike, great to see him!


Thanks Wink! We've had some ups and downs with his appetite and been to the Vet a few times just to be sure there's no underlying issue. His weight is holding steady around the (massive) 6 pound mark so that's good. I've had him for 7 months now. He will finally allow strangers to pet him without shaking in fear and he's learned to play with some stuffed toys. Most of his hair has grown back including on his tail and I hope his coat will eventually look like Raisin's. I still don't know the details of what he went through for the first 8 years of his life, but overall he's doing great now and I'm lucky to have him.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Muddy walk today.
> Eh, forgot to take pic of the watch. Again. Sorry.


There are watches in this thread??


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio's turn for neighborhood watch. You know where they want to jump through the window and try to eat anyone who dares cross the front of the house . Meanwhile, fatboy is snoring on my bed.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Thanks Wink! We've had some ups and downs with his appetite and been to the Vet a few times just to be sure there's no underlying issue. His weight is holding steady around the (massive) 6 pound mark so that's good. I've had him for 7 months now. He will finally allow strangers to pet him without shaking in fear and he's learned to play with some stuffed toys. Most of his hair has grown back including on his tail and I hope his coat will eventually look like Raisin's. I still don't know the details of what he went through for the first 8 years of his life, but overall he's doing great now and I'm lucky to have him.


Such a pleasure reading news like this Tops. Ripple "dwarfs" Spike at a beefy 10 lbs., but I bet those two would play well together. Plus it might save Ripple from having his ass kicked by the cat..🐈


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Muddy walk today.
> Eh, forgot to take pic of the watch. Again. Sorry.


Noc, you're a candidate for buying dog booties wholesale..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Bimbo looks like he's still just a pup. He also looks like he might be part badger.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Such a pleasure reading news like this Tops. Ripple "dwarfs" Spike at a beefy 10 lbs., but I bet those two would play well together. Plus it might save Ripple from having his ass kicked by the cat..🐈


Sorry Wink, I meant Ripple not Raisin. Don't know where that came from. Tell him not to be offended.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Sorry Wink, I meant Ripple not Raisin. Don't know where that came from. Tell him not to be offended.


Raisin would be the least derogatory nickname he has. I’m adding it to the list..😁


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Stretching w bone in mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Go Anika.....Go Anika....Whoop Whoop...
> View attachment 16345234


She kept going ... hope you are happy with yourself hehehehe 


Old school from the summer month...eye test ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> As you wish Sir!


Cute little bastard  how old do you reckon he is ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Topspin917 said:


> There are watches in this thread??


Someone (( not naming names)) has darn near single handedly made this thread a bare neked footie page (( )) looking at you (( no names )) 



* handedly ** footie 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Someone (( not naming names)) has darn near single handedly made this thread a bare neked footie page (( )) looking at you (( no names ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring back the blur Tats.
.with you mate


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> There are watches in this thread??


Pffft! Mere window dressing 😅


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Cute little bastard  how old do you reckon he is ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He's just a pup, only couple of months old.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Someone (( not naming names)) has darn near single handedly made this thread a bare neked footie page (( )) looking at you (( no names ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great composition Tats - the sublime and the ridiculous in juxtaposition - schwing 🤣

Punching above your weight mate, good work fella 👍🏻


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> He's just a pup, only couple of months old.


Guess that explains why he still looks like a pup.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Now explain the badger part.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

animusolus said:


> Lance sez: we mite hav room for anuther pup if Bimbo needz a nu home…
> 
> View attachment 16346129
> 
> ...


No problem Lance! Send your daddy to Croatia to pick him up.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Now explain the badger part.


Can't do. Need a DNA test first


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Snag, maybe you can turn Sprocks into a sheep herder to keep the road clear..


Sprocket will take all the sheep for a swim! 😁🏊‍♂️💦🐕🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

They were in bed... until I broke out the pizza! 🍕🍕


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Catching some Sun...








...and Mom opens the window


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep..still flat chat here!!
Bloody low/ cyclone crossed coast and its flogging down...
Stay well guys...this us bloody exhausting 
















I'd just like to add that I'm retiring soon , so Snag is screwed as I have my grandfather access...
Tats..thats a summer treat .
Alun can I use the couch?
Wink...I need to meet Azloe...actually I need to visit all of you mad animal crazies...
...or you can come over here!!
Had a fair few is WUS mates come across pond..
Stay well all....
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's Jade thinking "Maybe if I give enough kisses I won't have to get a bath after tracking muddy paws through the house." She was wrong btw.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

filthyj24 said:


> Here's Jade thinking "Maybe if I give enough kisses I won't have to get a bath after tracking muddy paws through the house." She was wrong btw.


Aww cmon give some credit!!
A) she’s beautiful 
B) she’s giving all those kisses
C) look at those eyes. Obviously loves her daddy!
How could you force a bath on that?!!😂😂.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Catching some Sun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noc,
This little Bimbo character is really growing on me. I might have to research international dog shipping costs (don't tell my wife). Or you could sell me an old beater watch, and ship it along with Bimbo. Then I can tell my wife "I had no idea he was throwing a pooch in the deal.."

Ah well, dream on I suppose...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep..still flat chat here!!
> Bloody low/ cyclone crossed coast and its flogging down...
> Stay well guys...this us bloody exhausting
> 
> ...


Careful Dave, I will be at your doorstep as soon as they let _furriners_ back in the country...
Also, if you visit @NocturnalWatch I would like to crash that party. 23 and me tells me I'm 8% Croatian....would love to visit the "homeland"...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@DaveandStu No problemo amigo. If not otherwise, there is always free couch in the basement with puppies  
Just kidding, of course. You guys are always welcome!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

tudortommy said:


> Aww cmon give some credit!!
> A) she’s beautiful
> B) she’s giving all those kisses
> C) look at those eyes. Obviously loves her daddy!
> How could you force a bath on that?!!.


I should have taken a picture of the living room. This is her first winter and she was having the best time digging in the snow, and unfortunately the yard as well.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No problem Lance! Send your daddy to Croatia to pick him up.


I would, but that may prove difficult today…


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly getting a post "chasing Sasha around in the snow", rubdown. More pics later today:


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> I would, but that may prove difficult today…
> 
> View attachment 16348489


Looks like you got the same blanket of snow we received here in Maryland last night..


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Took Lance for a walk this pm… I think this was the first time he’s seen snow:

























Still wearing this guy:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Round #2 of shoveling the patio. They were at it pretty soundly until I took out the camera. Sasha gave me the stink eye she is so fond of, and hid back behind the autos. Once I faked her out, she bolted for the front door...














































Molly's not afraid of anything (except porqs, I hope)...



























Oh, and this.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

You guys from East US got lot of trouble with snow storm I guess. We did get an 1,5 inches before Christmas, but it lasted only a day.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Looks like you got the same blanket of snow we received here in Maryland last night..


How much did you guys get?

FYI - the wife's from Silver Spring, so we get to MD fairly frequently.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> You guys from East US got lot of trouble with snow storm I guess. We did get an 1,5 inches before Christmas, but it lasted only a day.


It's not too bad here. I think we got around 4 inches. We have some doggie-friendly snow pellets for the walkways. It will be a bigger mess if we get freezing rain over the weekend.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice and calm after the trip to the convalescent home.........








Nice and not calm when having fun. And yes, he was wearing a G-Shock under the sleeve .


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> How much did you guys get?
> 
> FYI - the wife's from Silver Spring, so we get to MD fairly frequently.


Nice, I’m in Northern Baltimore County. We got a couple-three inches or so.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Its still coming down here (Downeast Maine). We are due for 8" - 12". If I had to guess, based on it stopping this evening, we'll only get the low end of whatever falls. We only have about 5" or 6" now. Further up the coast it is coming down worse.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Its still coming down here (Downeast Maine). We are due for 8" - 12". If I had to guess, based on it stopping this evening, we'll only get the low end of whatever falls. We only have about 5" or 6" now. Further up the coast it is coming down worse.


Ouch, I don't remember when we had last time so much snow. Probably for over couple of years. Not funny if you have to shovel path early in the morning before going to work!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm fortunate enough to be able to work from home when it gets like this. I still have to do the shoveling, but its on my own schedule. Next time I do will be followed by some frosties and maybe a wee dram.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> Round #2 of shoveling the patio. They were at it pretty soundly until I took out the camera. Sasha gave me the stink eye she is so fond of, and hid back behind the autos. Once I faked her out, she bolted for the front door...
> 
> View attachment 16348986
> 
> ...


Winter wonderland! Here in California the Sierras got over 8 feet in a week just recently. The snow is beautiful but I'm glad I don't have to deal with it on the daily.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Boys all tuckered from running in the snow. What better place to fall asleep than in front of a fire.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

New pup and new watch. 4 weeks between pup pictures. She’s growing too fast!

















L


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Sub and Bullet the Silver Lab



















Edit to add little Nugget as well




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Hatchi was first too lazy to go for a walk this morning. I don't really blame him, temp was 35C (~95F) at 10.30am. 

He agreed on the condition he could piss on every tree and post... It was one of those 10 minutes to go 100 yards walks...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Watchretriever said:


> View attachment 16349473


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Watchretriever said:


> View attachment 16349473





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16350094
> View attachment 16350096


Not so sure you want the dog in focus this time!! If you look close I think you should throw a brown card, not a yellow one on that play🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

magste said:


> Hatchi was first too lazy to go for a walk this morning. I don't really blame him, temp was 35C (~95F) at 10.30am.
> 
> He agreed on the condition he could piss on every tree and post... It was one of those 10 minutes to go 100 yards walks...


This one needs the yellow card!!! Dang this kid now owns everything within 100 yards! If it gets the pee, it belongs to me, Good boy!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Not so sure you want the dog in focus this time!! If you look close I think you should throw a brown card, not a yellow one on that play🤣🤣🤣.


A dog’s gotta do what a dog’s gotta do 🤭💩🤡


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

When you have absolutely no interest in watches 😂😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> When you have absolutely no interest in watches 😂😂
> 
> View attachment 16350286


Perfect focus


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> When you have absolutely no interest in watches 😂😂
> 
> View attachment 16350286


Camera shy? 😁


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> You guys from East US got lot of trouble with snow storm I guess. We did get an 1,5 inches before Christmas, but it lasted only a day.


We have only gotten multiple feet every 2 to 3 days going on 2 months now and wont stop until ohhh mid June ish for the summer month. But it's one of those fancy schmancy 31 day months sooooo ...






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> When you have absolutely no interest in watches
> 
> View attachment 16350286


He has great taste in watches he doesnt have a interest in though.. gotta say as much.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Eff this cold dad, and where's my breakfast ahole?.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> Not so sure you want the dog in focus this time!! If you look close I think you should throw a brown card, not a yellow one on that play🤣🤣🤣.


True that. I’m even willing to accept an in focus Rowlecks over the dog deuce.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> We have only gotten multiple feet every 2 to 3 days going on 2 months now and wont stop until ohhh mid June ish for the summer month. But it's one of those fancy schmancy 31 day months sooooo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone say _multiple feet_? Here ya go Tats, it’s my pleasure 🤣








#freethefeet 🦶🏻🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Eff this cold dad, and where's my breakfast ahole?.
> View attachment 16350415
> View attachment 16350416


Ahole for breakfast? 🤭


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Fragrant One getting in on the act 👍🏻


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The boys meeting the new snack, err. plaything. 
Daughters boyfriend's puppy meeting his cousins.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo chilling, and my SuperOcean 



















….and we still have snow


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Did someone say _multiple feet_? Here ya go Tats, it’s my pleasure
> View attachment 16350578
> 
> #freethefeet


Even the pup passed out from your free the feets protest...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> The boys meeting the new snack, err. plaything.
> Daughters boyfriend's puppy meeting his cousins.
> View attachment 16350943


Daughter's boyfriend's puppy whoa this is serious !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Daughter's boyfriend's puppy whoa this is serious !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol Butcher's, wife's mother's friend. Lol


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Tugging with The Burglar always result in my hand becoming the chew toy. It’s not proper training I know, but he’s been doing this since he was a 4 lb puppy and he just mouths my hand - no biting..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> @DaveandStu No problemo amigo. If not otherwise, there is always free couch in the basement with puppies
> Just kidding, of course. You guys are always welcome!


I'd reckon hanging out on the sofa with " team Alun and his wonder gal!!" Would be very comfortable mate.
I won't race our healing Miha across the paddock..so no lead required.
You and I could hoist a John Deere to help him out.
I'll break it and you can fix it🙂
Well that's what my bloody workers do.
See you soon mate..
Wink can come if he promises not to behave🇦🇺🤦‍♂️


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax and baby drake checking in. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One getting in on the act 👍🏻
> View attachment 16350734
> View attachment 16350735
> 
> View attachment 16350736


God...
I can remember when my wife loved me...now it's called tolerate..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now who is this noble looking best mate??


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Eff this cold dad, and where's my breakfast ahole?.
> View attachment 16350415
> View attachment 16350416


"Cook! Where's my lunch?! Where's my dinner?! Where's my hasenpfeffer??!"


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

predapio said:


> Eff this cold dad, and where's my breakfast ahole?.
> View attachment 16350415
> View attachment 16350416


I can't believe Tessio talks like that. Such a sweet face.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Bird









Doxa 1200T


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Trying to get comfortable.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bimbo


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

You try moving them to get more blankets


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> You try moving them to get more blankets
> View attachment 16352777
> View attachment 16352778
> View attachment 16352779


Then If you manage to get the blanket there’s always that not so fresh dog stink on it..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16352847


the pack is looking good as usual Snag - everyone's gettin' after it!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Still showing zero interest in this hobby of ours…


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Jasper110 said:


> Still showing zero interest in this hobby of our…
> 
> View attachment 16352964


I see your dogs indifference and raise you mine.

Get that thing away from me!








.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Bimbo


Belly up!! Belly up is da best!!! Scratch that pupper belly! What a lovable little guy, look at dat face!


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano with his 326~


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16353345
> 
> Luciano with his 326~


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> I see your dogs indifference and raise you mine.
> 
> Get that thing away from me!
> View attachment 16352994
> ...


But it matches him so well.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn’t post yesterday since Mrs Animus and I were day-drinking on the other side of the Hudson.

















Luckily, the wineries and distillery were dog-friendly.









Views weren’t bad either.

















Today, I took Lance to the ball field to run around. Sorry, no pics since I was focused on getting some of that puppy energy out.

Looks like that worked:


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

So. I know Mrs Animus is married, but is she _happy_?. 

I'm just saying....😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

predapio said:


> So. I know Mrs Animus is married, but is she _happy_?.
> 
> I'm just saying....😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Doodles and Rollie’s (I was going to put it on him as I always brag how refined he is, then realized wait still a dog with a 9k watch


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

animusolus said:


> Didn’t post yesterday since Mrs Animus and I were day-drinking on the other side of the Hudson.
> View attachment 16353689
> 
> View attachment 16353690
> ...


Beacon! Home if Indian point, random I’m from white plains originally and when I was a kid I used to drive up to beacon to see the plant, and the old downtown on the water! (Wifey, daughter and I will be on the other side on Friday as well in the Catskills)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Lol Butcher's, wife's mother's friend. Lol


Whoaa.. a lot is at stake in this very complex & enthralling courtship!!! 


Pearl & Otis are in the Must know category as this love is developed. Keep us all up to date please.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tugging with The Burglar always result in my hand becoming the chew toy. It’s not proper training I know, but he’s been doing this since he was a 4 lb puppy and he just mouths my hand - no biting..
> 
> View attachment 16351984
> View attachment 16351985


You can tell he will make a great employment efficiency output consult. He is like hmmmm let's get to the source of my problem. Yes the concerns all lead back to this thing with the flanges ... yes his recommendation is to bite the hand. Problem solved, your invoice is being sent out now. All follow up concerns can be addressed at this 1 800 number. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

First dude : I slipped on one of these steps the other day. It was kinda brutal tbh.

His best mate: here hold my beer & my shirt.


Almost drowns.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Klip88 said:


> Beacon! Home if Indian point, random I’m from white plains originally and when I was a kid I used to drive up to beacon to see the plant, and the old downtown on the water! (Wifey, daughter and I will be on the other side on Friday as well in the Catskills)


Very cool!

Was not happy when they shut down Indian Point. Beacon gets the majority of its power from solar, but rates went up in the City. 

I used to work in White Plains when DiFiore was DA. 

Unforch, I’ll be in the office on Friday. Otherwise, I’d say PM me if you wanna grab a drink at a local brewery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> First dude : I slipped on one of these steps the other day. It was kinda brutal tbh.
> 
> His best mate: here hold my beer & my shirt.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Wonder if his buddy can recommend a good facial reconstruction guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> So. I know Mrs Animus is married, but is she _happy_?.
> 
> I'm just saying....


Bro !!! He just literally wined & dined his woman & with dogs to add that extra fire so yeah bro our man has this on lock down bro!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Bro !!! He just literally wined & dined his woman & with dogs to add that extra fire so yeah bro our man has this on lock down bro!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know, a day late, and a couple of inches short, again.😂😂😂

Can't believe no one falls for that Balding, pudgy, broke, middle aged, married father of three, line anymore.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Jax and baby drake checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The girls want to know who is ready for going to the club Yo !!! 


They are saying the toys come with too!





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> The girls want to know who is ready for going to the club Yo !!!
> 
> 
> They are saying the toys come with too!
> ...


Jax says he’s aways ready for “
the beautiful babys”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> I know, a day late, and a couple of inches short, again.
> 
> Can't believe no one falls for that Balding, pudgy, broke, middle aged, married father of three, line anymore.


Hahahaha whoa whoa I didn't say anything about your length game hahahaha .. 

All I can say is I hear tale of magical lands of russia where the blondes flow like ummm like water ? Hehehe go to these lands & ideally return back home with one that will adore the particular look you sport 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


>


I gotta get Lance whatever toy your GSD has... 

This is what he did to his Kong toy on the FIRST day he played with it:









... THAT used to be an elephant.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> The girls want to know who is ready for going to the club Yo !!!
> 
> 
> They are saying the toys come with too!
> ...


I like big dog small toy, small dog big toy. Why does it always seem to work out that way?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hahahaha whoa whoa I didn't say anything about your length game hahahaha ..
> 
> All I can say is I hear tale of magical lands of russia where the blondes flow like ummm like water ? Hehehe go to these lands & ideally return back home with one that will adore the particular look you sport
> 
> ...


I step away for half a day and you guys manage to stink up the thread with cheesy innuendos and mail order brides.

Im wondering what took you so long?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I step away for half a day and you guys manage to stink up the thread with cheesy innuendos and mail order brides.
> 
> Im wondering what took you so long?


I got a green light after 40 years!!

Happy dog..happy life






























Underunderer..rock" n" roll.


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I step away for half a day and you guys manage to stink up the thread with cheesy innuendos and mail order brides.
> 
> Im wondering what took you so long?


My only purpose here is to drag everyone into the gutter with me 🤣🤣


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> I got a green light after 40 years!!
> 
> Happy dog..happy life
> 
> ...


Congrats Dave, you are mobile again? Is the hip feeling good?
I was thinking we should get one of those barrels St. Bernard's carry around, fill it with beer, and hang it on Max. That way if you fall and can't get up, at least you won't be thirsty..
Thoughts?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> My only purpose here is to drag everyone into the gutter with me 🤣🤣


I wouldn't know anything about that..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Finally found out why my shoulder hurts so bad...








Finally I can explain how it feels.
It feels like I'm having a stone in my shoulder, since I do...

In for treatment on Thursday. Hoping for the best.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Congrats Dave, you are mobile again? Is the hip feeling good?
> I was thinking we should get one of those barrels St. Bernard's carry around, fill it with beer, and hang it on Max. That way if you fall and can't get up, at least you won't be thirsty..
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 16355205


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16355277


Maybe Dave just tows it with the Landy?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16355231
> View attachment 16355232
> 
> Finally found out why my shoulder hurts so bad...
> ...


Dang, what a relief it will be to get that fixed! Is that a bone fragment from previous injury?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dang, what a relief it will be to get that fixed! Is that a bone fragment from previous injury?


It's some kind of calcium kluster that has grown over time...
Peritendinitis calcarea

Hurts like hell.
Hopefully a simple cortisone shot will dissolve it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Hopefully a simple cortisone shot will dissolve it.


Someone say we’re doing shots now? 🤣


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Over the weekend we had some dreich weather. 










Molly, trying to find a chipmunk that was no doubt there a week before.









Safety gear...









This is how it turned out.









I was wearing this:


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Over the weekend we had some dreich weather.
> 
> View attachment 16355490
> 
> ...


Duc, that first pic looks like something from Ansel Adams. Beautiful..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Duc, that first pic looks like something from Ansel Adams. Beautiful..


I'll pass the compliment to Mrs duc. She'll appreciate it! I took the picture of the "jogging shoes". She did the rest. Art runs through that one. Me? Stick figures give me fits...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> I'll pass the compliment to Mrs duc. She'll appreciate it! I took the picture of the "jogging shoes". She did the rest. Art runs through that one. Me? Stick figures give me fits...


Oh I know the feeling, my wife is a photojournalist.

That's why they're called the better half - at least she lets you photograph the pluggas..


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Møffe the Frechie and my wife battling each other on the couch. 


















































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The older dogs have different approaches to the newcomer. Liz is willing to play but when it comes to treasured possessions and her bed, she is not very welcoming. I can’t blame Liz. She’s already back to being the littlest dog 

Trip is older and is not that keen on rough housing with the pup, but she is very welcoming and patient when he is sleepy. She is his great aunt, but I assume they don’t know they are related.


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano bets on black~


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

When the " wrong " dog gets the frisbee.. all of the universe gets tilted .. 


Mack says: I'm kind of a big deal around these parts mate. 





















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> When the " wrong " dog gets the frisbee.. all of the universe gets tilted ..
> 
> 
> Mack says: I'm kind of a big deal around these parts mate.
> ...


Go Wrong-Dog Go!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Go Wrong-Dog Go!


He needs no encouraging Mr. Trouble maker supporter you !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Someone say we’re doing shots now? 🤣
> View attachment 16355487


I actually have one of those shot glasses haha! A little late but I’ll lift a shot to all the great people and absolutely fantastic four legged friends in this thread! You guys are all great! #bestthreadonwus.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter with his favorite pal Hank.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> I actually have one of those shot glasses haha! A little late but I’ll lift a shot to all the great people and absolutely fantastic four legged friends in this thread! You guys are all great! #bestthreadonwus.
> View attachment 16356610


Here here!
Im drinking Irish egg nog spiked with knob creek so no shots, but a toast nonetheless!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter with his favorite pal Hank.


Ha. Adorable. Nice watch as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter with his favorite pal Hank.


Very nice, the Zinn even matches The pups..


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter with his favorite pal Hank.





WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Very nice, the Zinn even matches The pups..


Ahh you beat me to it wink! Everything matching in those pics, I like it👍 Very nice @Spunwell ! Im in love with white dials right now and always in love with doggies!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

the subtle art of not giving a fukc..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tell me about it. In bed before I am.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> He needs no encouraging Mr. Trouble maker supporter you !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It’s true Tats, I’m behind you all the way..👊


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> the subtle art of not giving a fukc..
> View attachment 16356705


That's a Loong kitty. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally caught up. You guys have been busy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Congrats Dave, you are mobile again? Is the hip feeling good?
> I was thinking we should get one of those barrels St. Bernard's carry around, fill it with beer, and hang it on Max. That way if you fall and can't get up, at least you won't be thirsty..
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 16355205


Best idea yet..
However a trotting harness and a keg would allow me to not ration out!!
Hips slower than I thought tbh...surgeon reminded me that he suggested to do it 5 years earlier
But as he said...why listen now".you never have before"
Tongue in cheek 
..that was a ripper fang shot on Ripple the other day..I kept thinking how good it would look hanging on to our mate Tat's..but though capable himself..would be hard to get through his security team

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Over the weekend we had some dreich weather.
> 
> View attachment 16355490
> 
> ...


A picture..worth 10,000 words there mate!!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> When the " wrong " dog gets the frisbee.. all of the universe gets tilted ..
> 
> 
> Mack says: I'm kind of a big deal around these parts mate.
> ...


When I got expelled from school. 
( not my fault)

A fair few years back I did a butchers apprenticeship ( not many choices 100 years ago) local publican had a rotty called " King"

So they had a break in at Bill's ( the publican..great guy at 14 you could have as many sherbs as you wished)

Belted him in office,messed him up and locked office door to get him to open safe.

King went through glass windows frame on door and tore the pec off the dude belting his master...straight off his bloody chest..straight off!!

King got every point cut of rump everytime I dropped the meat off to Bill.

We made a deal..if Bill was cool with me..then King could care less..
Felt quite chuffed really..

Ha..still remember that story.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

like almost every design of this diver but ....quartz...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

seikomatic said:


> like almost every design of this driver but ....quartz...


I used to feel that way...Also, they have them in autos...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> When I got expelled from school.
> ( not my fault)
> 
> A fair few years back I did a butchers apprenticeship ( not many choices 100 years ago) local publican had a rotty called " King"
> ...


Good boy.

I've heard lots of stories about Rottweilers practically letting the theives in the house, showing them where the valuables are, giving the theives the code to the safe and then refuse to let them leave the house.

Many a burgler have found themselves in the hallway of a house less than 6 feet from the door with NO way of leaving alive untill the dogs owners comes home to "rescue" them...

Rottweilers are special.😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> like almost every design of this driver but ....quartz...


I don’t understand.








To each their own.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

seikomatic said:


> like almost every design of this driver but ....quartz...


At least one nice, good grab&go quartz watch is a must


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

BTW guys, some nice news I have. Yesterday my wifey got a call from our friends from a shelter to bring Bimbo there for an adoption! Unfortunately, I wasn't home to take some last pics, but you already now from previous pics how cute and adorable he is, so no wonder he got adopted so quick! 
One of his previous cute pics as a goodbye...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> BTW guys, some nice news I have. Yesterday my wifey got a call from our friends from a shelter to bring Bimbo there for an adoption! Unfortunately, I wasn't home to take some last pics, but you already now from previous pics how cute and adorable he is, so no wonder he got adopted so quick!
> One of his previous cute pics as a goodbye...


Great news for Bimbo!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

seikomatic said:


> like almost every design of this driver but ....quartz...


I love my solar quartz watches. Inexpensive, accurate, and always ready to go. 🥰


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> BTW guys, some nice news I have. Yesterday my wifey got a call from our friends from a shelter to bring Bimbo there for an adoption! Unfortunately, I wasn't home to take some last pics, but you already now from previous pics how cute and adorable he is, so no wonder he got adopted so quick!
> One of his previous cute pics as a goodbye...


So good of you to foster the lil guy Noc! We definitely didn’t get enough Bimbo here. I hope the adoptive family knows he has a fan club and they had better be super wonderful to him! 🥂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Finally caught up. You guys have been busy.


Yep, busy causing problems Urb!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> At least one nice, good grab&go quartz watch is a must


Great pic NocT, you really are tempting me here..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Best idea yet..
> However a trotting harness and a keg would allow me to not ration out!!
> Hips slower than I thought tbh...surgeon reminded me that he suggested to do it 5 years earlier
> But as he said...why listen now".you never have before"
> ...


That doesn't surprise me. I've been nursing a bulging L4 disc since Christmas week, so I can only imagine the time it takes an entire hip to "feel right." I hope it continues to improve.

Not that I like to cause trouble, but I think @TatsNGuns should shave his head and put the tat of Ripple's fang shot on the back of his cranium - jailhouse style.. 
I was thinking on the forehead at first, but that would be a little extreme..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> BTW guys, some nice news I have. Yesterday my wifey got a call from our friends from a shelter to bring Bimbo there for an adoption! Unfortunately, I wasn't home to take some last pics, but you already now from previous pics how cute and adorable he is, so no wonder he got adopted so quick!
> One of his previous cute pics as a goodbye...


I already miss little Bimbo..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That doesn't surprise me. I've been nursing a bulging L4 disc since Christmas week, so I can only imagine the time it takes an entire hip to "feel right." I hope it continues to improve.
> 
> Not that I like to cause trouble, but I think @TatsNGuns should shave his head and put the tat of Ripple's fang shot on the back of his cranium - jailhouse style..
> I was thinking on the forehead at first, but that would be a little extreme..


Trona extreme?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

She has a hard life snuggled up under that thick blanket on the couch ...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Trona extreme?


I....I didn't mean to....use.._*the word...*_
I take it back....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> When I got expelled from school.
> ( not my fault)
> 
> A fair few years back I did a butchers apprenticeship ( not many choices 100 years ago) local publican had a rotty called " King"
> ...


Unironically the rottweiler was original called the Butcher's dog mate ... they would escort the herd of soon to be processed animals then once money had been paid the man would put those monies in the collar of the dog assuming no one would attempt to take the money.. more right then wrong. 

Rotties claim to fame is they have the closest alignment of upper & bottom jaw , making a bite from them basically like the best man made scissors. Having been the decoy on enough rotties I'll gladly testify that getting a bite off one is a soul drag out , fight for your very life experience LOL so good on you mate , good on king especially 


Cheers 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> BTW guys, some nice news I have. Yesterday my wifey got a call from our friends from a shelter to bring Bimbo there for an adoption! Unfortunately, I wasn't home to take some last pics, but you already now from previous pics how cute and adorable he is, so no wonder he got adopted so quick!
> One of his previous cute pics as a goodbye...


That's great news ... enjoy your forever home bimbo !!! 











Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Unironically the rottweiler was original called the Butcher's dog mate ... they would escort the herd of soon to be processed animals then once money had been paid the man would put those monies in the collar of the dog assuming no one would attempt to take the money.. more right then wrong.
> 
> Rotties claim to fame is they have the closest alignment of upper & bottom jaw , making a bite from them basically like the best man made scissors. Having been the decoy on enough rotties I'll gladly testify that getting a bite off one is a soul drag out , fight for your very life experience LOL so good on you mate , good on king especially
> 
> ...


I went on a trg day with our local CivPol when I was in the BritMil and lived on the mainland. Last exercise of the day was a SearchEx in an old disused hospital building. ”Go & hide somewhere upstairs, then we’ll send in the dogs. When they find you they’ll bark to indicate they’ve found you, _don’t move_ & we’ll come and get control of the dog”. OK.

So I hid in a small storeroom. The door had a suspiciously Alsation-head sized hole in it… at dog-head height. I sat and waited.

I could hear the Land Shark padding about and it soon made its way upstairs. I could hear its paws on the floor and its breathing. After a few seconds of hide & seek its head burst through the convenient hole and it barked it’s freaking head off! I was expecting it, or so I thought, but I still shat my pants 🤣.

This happened three times with a different dog each time. By the end I was feeling a bit more confident and getting a bit blasé. As we walked out of the building I was chatting to the Chief Dog Handler and explained how I’d shat myself at first, but by the end was convinced that the dog was well trained to alert its handler and wouldn’t bite me unless commanded to. My heart sank a little bit when he turned to me with a malicious twinkle in his eye and said, “Yes, that’s the theory.” 🤣

A great experience, I have a lot of respect for the dogs and their handlers. No wonder they’re so effective at finding and flushing out criminals.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Unironically the rottweiler was original called the Butcher's dog mate ... they would escort the herd of soon to be processed animals then once money had been paid the man would put those monies in the collar of the dog assuming no one would attempt to take the money.. more right then wrong.
> 
> Rotties claim to fame is they have the closest alignment of upper & bottom jaw , making a bite from them basically like the best man made scissors. Having been the decoy on enough rotties I'll gladly testify that getting a bite off one is a soul drag out , fight for your very life experience LOL so good on you mate , good on king especially
> 
> ...


Tat's...deadset it was such a awesome thing..he kept worrying it and Bill was not quick to the landline.
2 stationed coppers that were not rushing either...
Yep every dog will defend imho..Sal is like walking around with a loaded shotgun..highest strung stumpy I've had for decades..
Max just sits and then the rumble, then the word.
King was a bloody pearler


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I went on a trg day with our local CivPol when I was in the BritMil and lived on the mainland. Last exercise of the day was a SearchEx in an old disused hospital building. ”Go & hide somewhere upstairs, then we’ll send in the dogs. When they find you they’ll bark to indicate they’ve found you, _don’t move_ & we’ll come and get control of the dog”. OK.
> 
> So I hid in a small storeroom. The door had a suspiciously Alsation-head sized hole in it… at dog-head height. I sat and waited.
> 
> ...


True True Snag,
My local Sarge says when the dog squad boys come in even they aren't allowed to do a thing till handler comes in except " watch the show"
I asked one of my mates who has retired but had and still has one retired 4 legged officer in his yard.
I said come on they have to get a reward for chasing and bailing up and being prepared to save you.
Surely a bite or 7 is a good reward around the knackers???
What's the reward word??
Is it " off" ..release what they have to enjoy the bite after chase and neutralise???
He said I could show you but it's going to hurt..bad.
But I'm not telling you which one made him start...or stop..


Ha..what beautiful beasts..

I'd be like you and say no thanks mate..I'll be right🤞🤞


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


She is looking great KR..
Very very..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That doesn't surprise me. I've been nursing a bulging L4 disc since Christmas week, so I can only imagine the time it takes an entire hip to "feel right." I hope it continues to improve.
> 
> Not that I like to cause trouble, but I think @TatsNGuns should shave his head and put the tat of Ripple's fang shot on the back of his cranium - jailhouse style..
> I was thinking on the forehead at first, but that would be a little extreme..


Well...
I'm tempted to agree Wink.

Except looking at his amazing face has convinced me that we just can't do much more to pretty our mad mate up😉.

Let's face it we all have a " great head for a radio career "

I do though reckon a tat of each breed he has ever owned would be a colourful canvas though!!!
All the best in jest !!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep...I'm the " kibble blend king"....snuck in by 2 votes!
Bloody beautiful dogs and great banter plus Alun and Mrs super Noc ...made another great beginning for dog and owner
Aces are up..
Jokers are wild, so Snag your feet are still free.

I do though have to say though...

Good plugga duc!!!






























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> She is looking great KR..
> Very very..


Thanks, Dave. Hope your well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Diesels said:


> Great news for Bimbo!


Great news for Bimbo!

Bad news for us

Hopefully, agreeing to post on this thread was a precondition to adopting Bimbo…


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Been busy, so not a lot from me…

Meanwhile, Lance has been preoccupied with sawing lumber…


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Khan’s blue steel face


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

He's actually crying because I wouldn't give him any of my ice cream cake.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

animusolus said:


> Been busy, so not a lot from me…
> 
> Meanwhile, Lance has been preoccupied with sawing lumber…
> 
> View attachment 16358709


Haha!!! Dem twitches! Wonder if he was chasing something or just running around in that dream?


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

predapio said:


> He's actually crying because I wouldn't give him any of my ice cream cake.
> 
> View attachment 16358768












… utter despair is a reasonable reaction to denial of ice cream cake…


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

tudortommy said:


> Haha!!! Dem twitches! Wonder if he was chasing something or just running around in that dream?


Given that most of his stuffed animals are either decapitated or disemboweled, I’m gonna go with the chasing option.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks, Dave. Hope your well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well mate..thanks.
Great to see Poppy up here.
Tops!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Uh oh big guy...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

animusolus said:


> Given that most of his stuffed animals are either decapitated or disemboweled, I’m gonna go with the chasing option.


Never noticed your signature before...
Do you, by any chance, chase misprinted lies?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Uh oh big guy...


Just thinking same thing...BC will come good

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16359422


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Never noticed your signature before...
> Do you, by any chance, chase misprinted lies?


We all face the path of time Bobo 🤗 It’s a jar of flies n’est pas?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> We all face the path of time Bobo 🤗 It’s a jar of flies n’est pas?


In a nutshell, yes.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> Never noticed your signature before...
> Do you, by any chance, chase misprinted lies?


In a nutshell, I don't follow them and try to stay away from rotten apples. Otherwise, I have no excuses but to swing on this.

Well, did this WASP miss anything?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Found some old photos of Bruno's dad. He's almost 15 years old now.






















He used to be my copilot.😁


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> Found some old photos of Bruno's dad. He's almost 15 years old now.
> View attachment 16360672
> View attachment 16360673
> View attachment 16360674
> ...


Truly, dog was your copilot...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The boys got into my old watch box. Bastards.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

animusolus said:


> Been busy, so not a lot from me…
> 
> Meanwhile, Lance has been preoccupied with sawing lumber…
> 
> View attachment 16358709


All we want to know is the obvious question answered bro ... did you book your trip to russia or not 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Found some old photos of Bruno's dad. He's almost 15 years old now.
> View attachment 16360672
> View attachment 16360673
> View attachment 16360674
> ...


Those 944s were a blast in the pants to drive .. best removable sunroof in my view & once in you are basically driving while almost damn near in a lay down position.

On the short list of Buy it if found in a old warehouse owned by a old woman are the 1979 939 & the poor man 914-6 

My first tattoo at the age of 15 while technically being grounded was/ is the Porsche emblem ... lol some things never change... I'm probably still doing time on childhood groundings. Only thing going for me is my ma would quickly realize that me being grounded meant I'd be in the home bouncing off the walls thereby who was truly getting punished & out the door I was sent lol ..... 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Those 944s were a blast in the pants to drive .. best removable sunroof in my view & once in you are basically driving while almost damn near in a lay down position.
> 
> On the short list of Buy it if found in a old warehouse owned by a old woman are the 1979 939 & the poor man 914-6
> 
> ...


I used to restore them. But I enjoyed driving them as well.
I still have one left. An Alpinweiß -81 931.😬









Bruno and I used to go to lots of car shows in the 931 before we left the mainland (and the garage with the Porsche still in it).


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> All we want to know is the obvious question answered bro ... did you book your trip to russia or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The missus says nyet. She doesn’t want me returning with “excess baggage.”

I got no idea what she’s worried about. I mean, I’ve only done that once, and that’s when I brought some redhead back from Ireland with me…


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> In a nutshell, I don't follow them and try to stay away from rotten apples. Otherwise, I have no excuses but to swing on this.
> 
> Well, did this WASP miss anything?


Nope, that was totally waspey..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> The missus says nyet. She doesn’t want me returning with “excess baggage.”
> 
> I got no idea what she’s worried about. I mean, I’ve only done that once, and that’s when I brought some redhead back from Ireland with me…


Assuming you’re not talking about an Irish Setter..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Those 944s were a blast in the pants to drive .. best removable sunroof in my view & once in you are basically driving while almost damn near in a lay down position.
> 
> On the short list of Buy it if found in a old warehouse owned by a old woman are the 1979 939 & the poor man 914-6
> 
> ...


Grounded Tats be like..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16360177


Clive. You’ve got some amazing Panerai. Let’s see that babies face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Khan’s blue steel face













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Assuming you’re not talking about an Irish Setter..


Be glad the missus didn't see that, lol.

Hell hath no fury like an Irishwoman (I know from experience)...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

predapio said:


> The boys got into my old watch box. Bastards.
> View attachment 16360909
> View attachment 16360910


Look at those loveable faces! They just wanted to be like you! Give them good boys a treat !


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16361535


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snag, I'm diggin the message upgrade.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All vents aimed vents on Max and Sal.
Ha dogs and a/c...love it!
Got to say Snag...duc is right you have upped your game.
.
Top day all
Dave


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> Be glad the missus didn't see that, lol.
> 
> Hell hath no fury like an Irishwoman (I know from experience)...


Whoops..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16361675
> View attachment 16361678


Lady P 💗 💗 💗 !!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16361772
> View attachment 16361773
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking the yellow dial Dave. I really don't need another diver in the collection, but I'm hard pressed to find a non-diver in yellow.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Girls


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

weklund said:


> The Girls
> 
> View attachment 16362579
> 
> ...


Just beautiful. I love the 2nd pic


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Very Happy sisters ...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I'm liking the yellow dial Dave. I really don't need another diver in the collection, but I'm hard pressed to find a non-diver in yellow.


That would be difficult Wink...toned down I can only think a Halios or Doxa 200 that are " divers but you could de dive them"
( claiming naming downunder-er rights on de dive😉)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16362943
> 
> View attachment 16362944
> 
> ...


Ripple

Is a true " wag"...great pics mate..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

“Fine!! I’ll give you a piece of steak. Stop looking at me like that!”




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16357391
> 
> View attachment 16357390





WinkyDinkyDog said:


> /QUOTE]
> never saw a Citizen like this...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

animusolus said:


> The missus says nyet. She doesn’t want me returning with “excess baggage.”
> 
> I got no idea what she’s worried about. I mean, I’ve only done that once, and that’s when I brought some redhead back from Ireland with me…


She should have seen your move & dare I say act of kindness as a chance to expand cultural experiences & enrichment ! I mean when she learned you picked the 24 year old student exchange at the university of full & deep tissue studies of Dublin... that may have been where she grew concern BUT I love where your heart was at bro !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snorkels, a.k.a. snoots 🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

@seikomatic JDM model I got from Sakura


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Baby Drake is always keeping an eye on me. Making sure I’m not going anywhere without him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

melanieeklund on TikTok


"Birdie"




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Fatboy has assumed the position. When there's a fire going, that's his spot


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Fatboy has assumed the position. When there's a fire going, that's his spot
> View attachment 16365785


Here I made a thing ... deep thoughts with Dr. Jung & Fatboy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> She should have seen your move & dare I say act of kindness as a chance to expand cultural experiences & enrichment ! I mean when she learned you picked the 24 year old student exchange at the university of full & deep tissue studies of Dublin... that may have been where she grew concern BUT I love where your heart was at bro !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Believe it or not, she did go to UCD…

Also that was hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

animusolus said:


> Believe it or not, she did go to UCD…
> 
> Also that was hilarious.
> 
> ...


Hehehe  I dont blame him one bit , campfires have often been dubbed cowboy TV as its enthralling & way better then the actual TV. 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Been a busy week, workwise. So, not as many pics as I would like. Still, I got to see some great pups from the folks on this thread.

The mercury’s dropping in the Hudson Valley. With the wind chill, temps will be around -15 F (-26 C). Lance is still trail-running, albeit with him in a coat and me in nano-spikes. Since we went running, I wore the Speedy:



















Afterward, got a buccal swab from him so we can submit it for a DNA test.










Mrs. Animus is desperate to know what breeds he is. She is now leaning toward lab-great dane-hound mix. I’m still with lab-pit mix.

Either way, I’m still in love with this guy…










… even if he is a dog-toy sadist.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

weklund said:


> melanieeklund on TikTok
> 
> 
> "Birdie"
> ...


THOSE EYES!!!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

predapio said:


> Fatboy has assumed the position. When there's a fire going, that's his spot
> View attachment 16365785


Definitely loving his style


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

It's always interesting to take the dog to the beach. He hates the ocean so always stays well.away from the water line


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max and Sal enjoying the drone..
Got to get a little winch on her in case Snag turns up
Beautiful pics all.
Mr Weklund your pics have been Stella mate!!






























Sal's giving me the " dinner" stare..🤷‍♂️🙃🇦🇺


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Haha! Moffe made it farther than I usually do! At least he made it to the door. 😂😂.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Inside waiting for spring.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16366978
> 
> View attachment 16366982
> 
> ...


Was sprocket born on a boat or something? Beginning to believe that animal is half boat! Amazing pictures and the pack is as beautiful as ever!


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16366978
> 
> View attachment 16366982
> 
> ...


Poppy>>>>those eyes!!!
Sprocks = SAVAGE Frog-Dog💪
Hurricane Floyd 'cuz him got Category 4 speed baby!!!

The Seiko? not bad..


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal enjoying the drone..
> Got to get a little winch on her in case Snag turns up
> Beautiful pics all.
> Mr Weklund your pics have been Stella mate!!
> ...


Max and Sal seem like amazing dogs…

Also Land Cruiser with the snorkel is BOSS.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

predapio said:


> Inside waiting for spring.
> View attachment 16366824
> View attachment 16366825
> View attachment 16366826


I hear THAT!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

animusolus said:


> I hear THAT!
> 
> View attachment 16367162
> 
> ...


No effing way brother. Much respect


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Was sprocket born on a boat or something? Beginning to believe that animal is half boat! Amazing pictures and the pack is as beautiful as ever!


Our water baby.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Our water baby.
> View attachment 16367154
> 
> View attachment 16367152
> ...


Must make her joints feel great to be in there..she always seems to find running water..
Time for you to suit up Snag..find a seal or Orca to play with...
From distance....of course 🤔🌊


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

animusolus said:


> Max and Sal seem like amazing dogs…
> 
> Also Land Cruiser with the snorkel is BOSS.


Ha Thanks mate!!
That cruiser is just Max and Sal's pad...can leave them out in it with gate " dummy locked" throw keys in back then take a machine out.
They snout open the gate..do their thing and jump back in as if they've been there all day.
If I have new staff. 
I leave my door open so they can stop sticky fingers from entering cab🇦🇺🏗..
Love seeing it..2 water buckets full and 40 litres topped up every day for them to keep hydrated..
Like all of our beautiful dogs.mans best friend ever!!!
Plus no snakes In cab or stuck up on the walk/ crutch back to worry about...I take them everywhere..
All the best
Dave


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The new grandson came to visit. When it's 10 degrees out, the wee ones need a coat.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Must make her joints feel great to be in there..she always seems to find running water..


He 😂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Thanks mate!!
> That cruiser is just Max and Sal's pad...can leave them out in it with gate " dummy locked" throw keys in back then take a machine out.
> They snout open the gate..do their thing and jump back in as if they've been there all day.
> If I have new staff.
> ...


No snakes in the cab.
That meets my basic needs Dave..👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> The new grandson came to visit. When it's 10 degrees out, the wee ones need a coat.
> View attachment 16368040


Yeah, that’s basically cute as fook


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> He 😂


My blinking brain..say sorry to my old mate Snag🤦‍♂️


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> No snakes in the cab.
> That meets my basic needs Dave..👍


I'm a bloody magnet for them...
Deadset Wink..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> He 😂


It was an honest mistake. That water was probably cold. "There was shrinkage!"

Also, I never had Poppers pegged as a military historian.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Big C, show us that pup, mate!

Your collection is outstanding, almost unmatched! Its the beast we come by here for!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

These are for you @tudortommy


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Diver? Close enough at 100m?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> These are for you @tudortommy
> View attachment 16369506
> 
> View attachment 16369508
> ...


Belly up!!! Da bestest!! Thanks Winky! If I recall this little devil here had an entire list of nicknames published on here not long ago that included things like thief and troublemaker! Doesn’t matter, still a good boy and still deserves dem belly rubs! 😁😁


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

usc1 said:


> Diver? Close enough at 100m?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is 100m-dog’s name? Great looking pup!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Walking in the snow….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Our water baby.


didn't it too cold to swim ..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

usc1 said:


> Diver? Close enough at 100m?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one's going to steal that watch! 😬😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey... why you stopping?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16371181
> 
> Hey... why you stopping?
> View attachment 16371182


Belly up!! Get that belly when you can!!! You should never stop getting that belly/chest while it’s being offered! What a good girl! Hope all is well Diesels!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16371238


Amazing pictures as always snags! Especially love the shot of Poppy and Floyd standing ready with the waves in the background! Is that Sprocket on dry ground? Obviously at full throttle looking for a creek to dive in😂😂😂.


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16371533


Perfect focus 👍🏻🤣😎


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Perfect focus 👍🏻🤣😎


Watch looks 'shopped 

Lolol


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What is 100m-dog’s name? Great looking pup!


Otto. Smart puppy but very high energy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub out for a walk with Maisie on MLK Day observed


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16371852


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

One watch, two dogs and three natos walk into a bar...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Want the toy?









Well you can't have it


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

usc1 said:


> Otto. Smart puppy but very high energy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great example of breed and still entire..top stuff mate.
Otto will put the " wind" up many..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> Want the toy?
> View attachment 16372314
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant   

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16371875
> 
> View attachment 16371876


Rogue upload Snag?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16372315


Ah, the classic, puppy belly-flop on a cool surface.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Rogue upload Snag?


I was outing myself before one of you wags did it 🤣🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16371875
> 
> View attachment 16371876


Don't be so hard on yourself... you did better than some. 😁


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> I was outing myself before one of you wags did it 🤣🤗


Well, it was a tad bit watch-ey, but I’m sure Sprocks will forgive you….this time


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We were absent for a while. Quite busy. But here are some today's pics. Great pics from all of you guys! Always! Have a nice day all!


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> We were absent for a while. Quite busy. But here are some today's pics. Great pics from all of you guys! Always! Have a nice day all!


Same here, Nocs. Got some more snow and ice the other day, before the temperatures went above freezing JUST long enough for everything to melt a bit and the re-freeze.

Thank God for Nano-spikes. Highly recommended for running and flat trails (no financial interest, just happy user).

What are we talking about? Right… puppies and watches (in that order of importance). Lance is resting up for this evening’s run:


















And, like I said, been busy, but coffee and the Speedy have been good assistants.










Stay warm, folks.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax saw this crane and considered saying hello, but decided he didn’t want to get his new sweater dirty. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Watching the Australian Open early rounds and relaxing with the pack.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Speedy B said:


> Jax saw this crane and considered saying hello, but decided he didn’t want to get his new sweater dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he would prefer a different color..


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I PS my watch in her pic


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

seikomatic said:


> I think he would prefer a different color..


His mom dressed him. She was going for the monochromatic look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

seikomatic said:


> I think he would prefer a different color..





Speedy B said:


> His mom dressed him. She was going for the monochromatic look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Jax wears doesn’t have to be in style. What Jax wears _becomes _style! All the dogs will now be wearing color matched sweaters for the rest of the season😂😂😂.
It’s past my bedtime and I may have had a few sips of the good stuff. Love all the doggies! #bestthreadonwus.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> What Jax wears doesn’t have to be in style. What Jax wears _becomes _style! All the dogs will now be wearing color matched sweaters for the rest of the season.
> It’s past my bedtime and I may have had a few sips of the good stuff. Love all the doggies! #bestthreadonwus.


Agreed!! He’s a fashion icon! Cheers TT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Friends don't let friends, eat alone. Especially chicken.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> Friends don't let friends, eat alone. Especially chicken.
> View attachment 16377031
> View attachment 16377032


Agreed!!!
Nails in..for chicken 🐔 
Top pic mate


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

predapio said:


> Friends don't let friends, eat alone. Especially chicken.
> View attachment 16377031
> View attachment 16377032


Love those looks from your best pals, I can tell you guys are really close.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sitting on my lap looking at the rain outside, silently dreading having to wear….. the coat.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16377964
> View attachment 16377966


What a great pic of Poppy! 😛


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep...flat chat again here..
Stay well fellow animal crazies..
























Bit of green eye!
Free the feet!!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

0 for 3 Big Clive...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> 0 for 3 Big Clive...


Cmon Big fella...let's see your little mate..mate!!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snag...don't yellow card me...this is all I got. 😁


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16378000
> 
> 
> Sitting on my lap looking at the rain outside, silently dreading having to wear….. the coat.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Can’t remember if I’ve told the tale here about how I came to adopt my first dog back in 2008…

I was the Sqn Winchman Training Officer at the time & we were airborne on a sortie where I’d carried out an acceptance check on a new Winchman. We were heading back to base, had time to kill and we heard the Coastguard talking on their net about reports of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river with the tide coming in. As we had the time we decided to use the dog as a target for a FLIR search for our own training and so set ourselves up accordingly. Very quickly we found the dog and then had a chat about what to do next. Cos we’re a bunch of softies we decided to land on the sandbank and see if we could recover the beast. We landed on, the new Winchweight and I went out and easily got some paracord around an aged, placid, skinny lurcher’s neck.

After lifting the dog into the cabin we flew the short distance back to base and after shutting down we called the local Dog Warden who agreed to come and collect the dog later that day. While we were waiting I gave the skinny dog my dinner - Shepherd’s Pie as I recall - and a plan started forming… I sent The Fragrant One a photo and asked if she’d like to adopt a dog. Answer swiftly came back, “Yes!”




image1600×1200 330 KB


The Dog Warden said they had to keep the dog for 2 weeks in case anyone came forward to claim her, after that she could be re-homed, but she couldn’t see anyone taking her as she was so old. Well Bratties, you can guess the rest. Two weeks later yours truly met the Dog Warden, a new collar in my hands, and Taw (we named her after the river where we found her) was put in my car for the 5 hour drive home. She was an old Lurcher, age unknown, very skinny, a beautiful calm soul (if a bit flatulent), and she brought nothing but joy into our lives. We only had her for 18 months before she died, but we like to think we gave her a nice life and that she enjoyed her swan song.

We haven’t been without a hound since we got her. Gents, allow me to present to you the Lady Tawbeline










image1920×1440 297 KB


image1920×1440 183 KB


image1920×1440 298 KB


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can’t remember if I’ve told the tale here about how I came to adopt my first dog back in 2008…
> 
> I was the Sqn Winchman Training Officer at the time & we were airborne on a sortie where I’d carried out an acceptance check on a new Winchman. We were heading back to base, had time to kill and we heard the Coastguard talking on their net about reports of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river with the tide coming in. As we had the time we decided to use the dog as a target for a FLIR search for our own training and so set ourselves up accordingly. Very quickly we found the dog and then had a chat about what to do next. Cos we’re a bunch of softies we decided to land on the sandbank and see if we could recover the beast. We landed on, the new Winchweight and I went out and easily got some paracord around an aged, placid, skinny lurcher’s neck.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful story Snag, and what a beautiful girl she was! It melts my heart. But, it doesn't surprise me 'cos it comes from you  
You're good man Snag, your wifey as well. Keep on saving lives mate, human or animal, doesn't matter.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snag, that beast has "mischievous" written all over her pretty mug!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can’t remember if I’ve told the tale here about how I came to adopt my first dog back in 2008…
> 
> I was the Sqn Winchman Training Officer at the time & we were airborne on a sortie where I’d carried out an acceptance check on a new Winchman. We were heading back to base, had time to kill and we heard the Coastguard talking on their net about reports of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river with the tide coming in. As we had the time we decided to use the dog as a target for a FLIR search for our own training and so set ourselves up accordingly. Very quickly we found the dog and then had a chat about what to do next. Cos we’re a bunch of softies we decided to land on the sandbank and see if we could recover the beast. We landed on, the new Winchweight and I went out and easily got some paracord around an aged, placid, skinny lurcher’s neck.
> 
> ...


Tawbeline fell in to some great fortune with team Snag!!

No surprises re your other half saying yes !!

Let's think about it...

Flatulent ( she loves ❤ you)
Needed looking after..( she has got you cold)
I could go on .as the comparisons in many good ways stack up!!!..
" free the feet"
All the best in jest mate!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

@Snaggletooth , that's a great story. So glad the lovely lady lived out her time with you 
Nothing beats hounds. Our two rescues have hound in them.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Note to self. Do Not give little man cheese before bed. I'm gonna asphyxiate in here.
Watch boxes in the picture count, right?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can’t remember if I’ve told the tale here about how I came to adopt my first dog back in 2008…
> 
> I was the Sqn Winchman Training Officer at the time & we were airborne on a sortie where I’d carried out an acceptance check on a new Winchman. We were heading back to base, had time to kill and we heard the Coastguard talking on their net about reports of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river with the tide coming in. As we had the time we decided to use the dog as a target for a FLIR search for our own training and so set ourselves up accordingly. Very quickly we found the dog and then had a chat about what to do next. Cos we’re a bunch of softies we decided to land on the sandbank and see if we could recover the beast. We landed on, the new Winchweight and I went out and easily got some paracord around an aged, placid, skinny lurcher’s neck.
> 
> ...


I see some mischief in the offing in that last one.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can’t remember if I’ve told the tale here about how I came to adopt my first dog back in 2008…
> 
> I was the Sqn Winchman Training Officer at the time & we were airborne on a sortie where I’d carried out an acceptance check on a new Winchman. We were heading back to base, had time to kill and we heard the Coastguard talking on their net about reports of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river with the tide coming in. As we had the time we decided to use the dog as a target for a FLIR search for our own training and so set ourselves up accordingly. Very quickly we found the dog and then had a chat about what to do next. Cos we’re a bunch of softies we decided to land on the sandbank and see if we could recover the beast. We landed on, the new Winchweight and I went out and easily got some paracord around an aged, placid, skinny lurcher’s neck.
> 
> ...


Wow she was beautiful, and what a great story! Urbino is right, definitely mischief in that last pic. You were one small poorly timed dog sneeze away from a panicking cat tearing away from the scene! It's the third picture with the lovely lady resting on the pillow where you can see she understands what a caring and loving home she was brought into. You are the man Snaggle!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Max and Sal enjoying the drone..
> Got to get a little winch on her in case Snag turns up
> Beautiful pics all.
> Mr Weklund your pics have been Stella mate!!
> ...


Is this the cruiser your sending my way after max & Sal are done with it ? 

Ps your drone is the size of most EU cars & for that matter their wee little inky dinky Vans. Lol ... have you seen what those people drive hehehe lol





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Inside waiting for spring.
> View attachment 16366824
> View attachment 16366825
> View attachment 16366826


Mid june cant come quickly enough arghhhhh.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> Walking in the snow….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm your snow looks different then what I think we consider snow but hey its 2022 so hmmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this the cruiser your sending my way after max & Sal are done with it ?
> 
> Ps your drone is the size of most EU cars & for that matter their wee little inky dinky Vans. Lol ... have you seen what those people drive hehehe lol
> 
> ...


I wondered erundered where you'd been you mad mate...figured you were employing son labour shovelling snow off my..no yours...landy.
The one with the bent roof!!
Still flat chat here mate!!
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Disclaimer: that is not me wearing heels. Not that there's anything wrong with it... if that's what you're into. 😂🤪


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmmm your snow looks different then what I think we consider snow but hey its 2022 so hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Definitely a little different. We ended up with a dusting. I remember the big storm several years ago where people abandoned their cars up and down the interstate. Quite the mess around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can’t remember if I’ve told the tale here about how I came to adopt my first dog back in 2008…
> 
> I was the Sqn Winchman Training Officer at the time & we were airborne on a sortie where I’d carried out an acceptance check on a new Winchman. We were heading back to base, had time to kill and we heard the Coastguard talking on their net about reports of a dog stuck on a sandbank in the river with the tide coming in. As we had the time we decided to use the dog as a target for a FLIR search for our own training and so set ourselves up accordingly. Very quickly we found the dog and then had a chat about what to do next. Cos we’re a bunch of softies we decided to land on the sandbank and see if we could recover the beast. We landed on, the new Winchweight and I went out and easily got some paracord around an aged, placid, skinny lurcher’s neck.
> 
> ...


I love love this story Snag!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16380613
> 
> Disclaimer: that is not me wearing heels. Not that there's anything wrong with it... if that's what you're into. 😂🤪


For a second I thought that was Poppy! I realized it couldn't be her. Not running fast enough.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

My boy Cassius🐶


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The bud..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ptern said:


> My boy Cassius🐶
> View attachment 16381188


Welcome @Ptern & Cassius 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16381172
> View attachment 16381173


Looking good there @TravisMorgan 🤗


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16380613
> 
> Disclaimer: that is not me wearing heels. Not that there's anything wrong with it... if that's what you're into. 😂🤪


We know D, you only wear flats with the furry pants..


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

12 weeks old and growing like a weed. He sure is a nice pup.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16381172
> View attachment 16381173


Twins. You can tell him I said so! 😁


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

snowy, lazy diver day for Luciano~


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

jg3456 said:


> snowy, lazy diver day for Luciano~
> oops~


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Best seat in the house.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> We know D, you only wear flats with the furry pants..


Don't forget about the socks! 
#coverthefeet. 😂🧦


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Definitely a little different. We ended up with a dusting. I remember the big storm several years ago where people abandoned their cars up and down the interstate. Quite the mess around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember that too my friend….all too well. My sister abandoned my truck she was borrowing on 285 top end. I didn’t know about this until a couple weeks after. Turns out everything was fine but still crazy storm.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

karwath said:


> 12 weeks old and growing like a weed. He sure is a nice pup.
> 
> View attachment 16381233


Beautiful pup, what breed?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> We know D, you only wear flats with the furry pants..


I was sure that in that pic...your little mate was saying.." cool new pants Diese!!!"
Ha...kiddin mate.


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> Beautiful pup, what breed?


Weimaraner


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So...all go here today!
370 mm rain in last 9 weeks. 
Kooka 1 leads from clothes line while magpies eat kawn grub..Max and Sal stay vigilant on Kooka #2 and I again tell Max I can not teach him how to fly..beg Sal's to not knock over bonsai and miss the shot of beautiful lorikeet face..but get him in camouflage..
for a frosty..
Great pics and as other fellow animal crazies have said..welcome to all our new members
Best thread on WUS..bar none!!

































































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

SKX and Outback...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16381172
> View attachment 16381173


Fine looking group you have there! 



Ptern said:


> My boy Cassius🐶
> View attachment 16381188


Cassius does not appear to be amused with the situation 😆. Looks like a heck of good boy though!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

ChaseOne said:


> SKX and Outback...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...we expect Outback to be back soon!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The boys tugging and chewing, and a fang shot of The Burglar for @DaveandStu. Bro pack went to the salon yesterday and got they hairz did..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio telling me. It's 15* out. Let me in


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nicely 'skun' pups, Wink. I hope they have winter jackets at the ready. 










Not my photo.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nicely 'skun' pups, Wink. I hope they have winter jackets at the ready.
> 
> View attachment 16383052
> 
> ...


Yessir Mr. G thang, will do an outdoor pic with the boys suited up after the temp goes above 15 deg. F.. 😁


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

After a tough play at the dog park.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

chasing birds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> chasing birds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect focus, good work fella 👍🏻


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

He thinks he’s a lap dog still … I’d be lying if I said I mind


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The boys tugging and chewing, and a fang shot of The Burglar for @DaveandStu. Bro pack went to the salon yesterday and got they hairz did..
> 
> View attachment 16382914
> 
> ...


I can't quite figure out if Ripple should do a toothpaste ad...or was a " extra" in Gremlins.
Sleep safe Wink..you have got some serious fang power there!!
Plus Laszlo survives another colouring after the " do"
Bravo 👏 👏...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> I remember that too my friend….all too well. My sister abandoned my truck she was borrowing on 285 top end. I didn’t know about this until a couple weeks after. Turns out everything was fine but still crazy storm.


How sweet of her to up and leave your rig followed up by NOT letting you know your truck was quickly becoming part of nature hehehe 

The worse snow storm I drove through & managed was up in lake Tahoe decades ago and truly taught me the very real concept of white outs being truly white outs so blinding I couldn't even see the windshield wipers let alone the end of the hood or road. That was insanity. All the while my older brother was busy sitting in the passenger side plowing through all foods and beverages like the gem of a human being he can often be .. arghhhhh.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16380613
> 
> Disclaimer: that is not me wearing heels. Not that there's anything wrong with it... if that's what you're into.


Ummmm am i the only one half expecting D to jam those dawgs he calls feet into his wife's delicate heels ? 5" or taller or it doesn't count ... bro 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bsw_sc said:


> He thinks he’s a lap dog still … I’d be lying if I said I mind
> 
> View attachment 16383818


That's a whole lotta lap you need for that guy 🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmm am i the only one half expecting D to jam those dawgs he calls feet into his wife's delicate heels ? 5" or taller or it doesn't count ... bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tats, you're the only one thinking that. I'm not even thinking about it. Not going to happen! 🤣🤪👡👡🧦😂


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedy, looks like Jax is doing some yoga - downward dog (no pun intended).
As for those Poms...at least all I have to contend with is The Burglar, you have the triple threat my friend. But I admit, I do catch myself smiling when you post those fluff balls..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Speedy, looks like Jax is doing some yoga - downward dog (no pun intended).
> As for those Poms...at least all I have to contend with is The Burglar, you have the triple threat my friend. But I admit, I do catch myself smiling when you post those fluff balls..


Jax is a yoga master. Cracks me up. As for the Poms, those guys rule the world. Everything revolves around them in this household believe me. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> How sweet of her to up and leave your rig followed up by NOT letting you know your truck was quickly becoming part of nature hehehe
> 
> The worse snow storm I drove through & managed was up in lake Tahoe decades ago and truly taught me the very real concept of white outs being truly white outs so blinding I couldn't even see the windshield wipers let alone the end of the hood or road. That was insanity. All the while my older brother was busy sitting in the passenger side plowing through all foods and beverages like the gem of a human being he can often be .. arghhhhh.
> 
> ...


Tats, I’m willing to give credence to your stream of consciousness posts because there’s a pic of Anika - legit 💪.

However, if you were driving in a white out blizzard without the benefit of magic mushrooms then the whole experience was lost on you. Don’t quote me, I heard about it from other people..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Jax is a yoga master. Cracks me up. As for the Poms, those guys rule the world. Everything revolves around them in this household believe me. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re a bigger man than I good Sir..😁


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> You’re a bigger man than I good Sir..


Haha. They seem to have gotten more demanding over the last 2 years, but with a face like this I guess there’s worse things that could happen. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Dad, there are birds out there, can I chase them?No buddy.
Are you hiding snacks for me in your hands?
No buddy.
Ok. I'm out.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

#RubblesTheWonderDog
#MurphyTheWonderMutt
#SimpleSunday
#NoDateClub


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lance sez…

sorry I bin gone. Mai hooman lost his fone on da train like a dum-dum. ‘Dis nu fone takes good selfies tho…










Don’t tell him, but I stole his Sub too…










Maybee heel see it if I put it next too da cawfee:










(man, deez fones is much eezier too tipe on)


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

For the subbie purists - yes, I know I swapped out the clasp on my 1680. It works better. So sue me. 🤭🤫😑😜


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16385416


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16385416


jg,
ditch the watch and show us that pupper!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Taught the dog how to play Sack of cement. 

I think he nailed it


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Since Lance decided to take a deuce 100 meters from the start of our evening trail run (forcing me head back to the trailhead to throw away his stuff), I figured I’d stop and take a few pics.










The Hudson is frozen:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sizing up Max's Mutt Muff's
100% USA made..

So should work well..I actually believes he finds not listening to my muttering..soothing!!

Ha Ha...

No blown ear drums for my boy...Sal's awaiting her size...had to go one set smaller..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Birdie ...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

What a face that is! It would take Sprocket about 2 seconds to figure out that face could get anything from me. Treats?....Anytime you want buddy. Walkies at 3 a.m.?....Sure pal! Swimming at 3 degrees outside?...You bet! Here you go Sprocket, it's my official "man card" . It says I am a man and rule over animals like you. Why don't you just chew that right up, obviously I am no longer qualified to carry it! 

Pack looks great as always Snags!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Sizing up Max's Mutt Muff's
> 100% USA made..
> 
> So should work well..I actually believes he finds not listening to my muttering..soothing!!
> ...


‘Muff’ means something different here Dave 🤭 I’m a big fan 😂

Edit;
*muff1 /muf/*
noun

A cylinder of fur or thick fabric for keeping the hands warm
A similar contrivance for keeping the feet, ears, etc warm
A mitt (obsolete)
The female genitals (vulgar sl)
ORIGIN: Prob from Du _mof_; cf Ger _Muff_ a muff

I don’t like cold ears 😇

Get your mind out of the gutter @tudortommy🤣🤡


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16386960
> 
> 
> ... Birdie ...
> ...


You are putting up some bloody great pics of the girls mate..top stuff!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16387082
> 
> View attachment 16387083
> 
> View attachment 16387081


Ha you crazy Shetland p..y!!
I sent you a bloody pm weeks ago..so believe some how all are linked.????








My sons keep telling me I've lost it..
It's bizarre cause in the land down underer...we've got one for first part..
All the best in jest ..fellow dog / animal crazies!!
Ps ps TT..🤦‍♂️..don't worry mate...I thought Wink or Tat's would of jumped in too...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> ‘Muff’ means something different here Dave 🤭 I’m a big fan 😂
> 
> Edit;
> *muff1 /muf/*
> ...


My mind... out of the gutter? Think of it like a prisoner that has been in so long they can't function in normal society any longer 🤣.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> ‘Muff’ means something different here Dave 🤭 I’m a big fan 😂
> 
> Edit;
> *muff1 /muf/*
> ...


This is the diver forum after all. 😛😂😍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> This is the diver forum after all. 😛😂😍


Touché D! 🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> This is the diver forum after all. 😛😂😍


Now that is " gold"...Game on Snag..Diese is on 👉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

@Snaggletooth 
1., 2. and 4. - same meaning here, but #4 is in the lead 

Can't take better pics one handed... Sunny day and currently nice -2°C (28F), and at 7AM it was -7 (19F). For following night and next morning prediction is -10 to -11°C (14-12F).
Stay safe fellow animal friends!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

For all you 'Muffers' raise a glass or a leg to honor Chester Greenwood











The inventor (American) of Earmuffs. He was from Maine, December 21 is designated "Chester Greenwood Day". No photos of him & a dog sorry.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> For all you 'Muffers' raise a glass or a leg to honor Chester Greenwood
> 
> View attachment 16387464
> 
> ...


God bless the Muffmeister.

Did I ever tell you about my time as a Mobile Underwater Fire-Fighter. Oh yes, a most accomplished MUFF Diver I was 🤣


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

This I gotta hear (pulls off muffs)


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> God bless the Muffmeister.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about my time as a Mobile Underwater Fire-Fighter. Oh yes, a most accomplished MUFF Diver I was 🤣


Ahhh yes, I remember proudly serving many in that role. 

Eventually, I ended up in the private sector. Although I have only one constituent now, the potential for advancement is huge.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Yours truly and my baby 🐦


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

weklund said:


> Yours truly and my baby 🐦
> View attachment 16388703
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that goes into the spank bank. Thanks @weklund 😂😂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> Ahhh yes, I remember proudly serving many in that role.
> 
> Eventually, I ended up in the private sector. Although I have only one constituent now, the potential for advancement is huge.


Alrighty boyz, for the sake of posterity @Snaggletooth may be the official thread cop, but I reluctantly submit to you as the unofficial thread scribe...

*The list of words to avoid when posting on WUS (In order of importance, or maximum avoidance...ok at least don't use the first two):
1. Trona
2. Extreme
3. Thong
4. Muff*

Consider this list a living document to be updated and released under these conditions:

1. Dave introduces new, viral, vocabulary words.
2. Unsuspecting newbie WUS'ers underestimate our ability to spin their naive word choices into endlessly debauched thread fodder.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

weklund said:


> Yours truly and my baby 🐦
> 
> 
> View attachment 16388702
> ...


love it love it...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Alrighty boyz, for the sake of posterity @Snaggletooth may be the official thread cop, but I reluctantly submit to you as the unofficial thread scribe...
> 
> *The list of words to avoid when posting on WUS (In order of importance, or maximum avoidance...ok at least don't use the first two):
> 1. Trona
> ...


Can we retain " plugga's?
Plus double plugga's...
I'll never kick my IT over if I don't have them on.

This is going to be a cool list  to work in genuine everyday sayings. 

I'm not pulling your leg!!
Ha mate
All the best in jest 



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16387812


Oh GEEZ!! I hope you're ok after such a viscous attack!🤣🤣


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16387812


Cuteness overload ❤💕💖👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> God bless the Muffmeister.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about my time as a Mobile Underwater Fire-Fighter. Oh yes, a most accomplished MUFF Diver I was 🤣


I suppose wearing a dress watch is suitable then? 😎


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Alrighty boyz, for the sake of posterity @Snaggletooth may be the official thread cop, but I reluctantly submit to you as the unofficial thread scribe...
> 
> *The list of words to avoid when posting on WUS (In order of importance, or maximum avoidance...ok at least don't use the first two):
> 1. Trona
> ...


Somewhere in this is a world class joke about wearing a thong while extreme mobile underwater fire fighting in an abandoned Trona mine.....


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tudortommy said:


> Somewhere in this is a world class joke about wearing a thong while extreme mobile underwater fire fighting in an abandoned Trona mine.....


But who's game enough to post it??? 😎


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

tudortommy said:


> Oh GEEZ!! I hope you're ok after such a viscous attack!🤣🤣


i'm fine! he didn't bite the watch or else.... 
kidding


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16387812


Coat sleeve probably had it coming. It looks like it was up to no good.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

weklund said:


> Yours truly and my baby 🐦
> View attachment 16388703
> 
> 
> ...


All growed up.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

^Gurthang54 said:


> For all you 'Muffers' raise a glass or a leg to honor Chester Greenwood
> 
> View attachment 16387473
> 
> ...


Were they made of beaver?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Were they made of beaver?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^

I'm guessing those little babies like to snuggle!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Diesels said:


> All growed up.


Yep ... Birdie is a year and a half old now. She was 8 weeks old in the photo with her new Dad. She's my 6th Lab and has me whipped. Tons of fun and an excellent nature. She's my walking buddy and loves her pool.

Great doggy ... 🐕



























​


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

tudortommy said:


> Somewhere in this is a world class joke about wearing a thong while extreme mobile underwater fire fighting in an abandoned Trona mine.....


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

weklund said:


> Yep ... Birdie is a year and a half old now. She was 8 weeks old in the photo with her new Dad. She's my 6th Lab and has me whipped. Tons of fun and an excellent nature. She's my walking buddy and loves her pool.
> 
> Great doggy ... 🐕
> 
> ...


Lance sez:










Holey crap! Iz that mai long-lost sister?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Cal is officially tall enough to be a threat to anything on the table or the counters.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> Cal is officially tall enough to be a threat to anything on the table or the counters.
> 
> View attachment 16390713


😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Can we retain " plugga's?
> Plus double plugga's...
> I'll never kick my IT over if I don't have them on.
> 
> ...


Of course Dave, single/double plugga's and mutha plugga's are exempt..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> 😍
> View attachment 16390728




+1


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> 😍
> View attachment 16390728


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

animusolus said:


> View attachment 16390844


Earlier the gangly pup grabbed a plate of french fires and pulled to the ground, and the two older dogs swarmed and got most of the fries. The JRT is smart and is hanging around, waiting.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

karwath said:


> Earlier the gangly pup grabbed a plate of french fires and pulled to the ground, and the two older dogs swarmed and got most of the fries. The JRT is smart and is hanging around, waiting.


That certainly tracks.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

weklund said:


> Yep ... Birdie is a year and a half old now. She was 8 weeks old in the photo with her new Dad. She's my 6th Lab and has me whipped. Tons of fun and an excellent nature. She's my walking buddy and loves her pool.
> 
> Great doggy ... 🐕
> 
> ...


Birdie has just about the most soulful face I've seen.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

i think Khan loves his bones as much as I love my watches. Haha.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

karwath said:


> Cal is officially tall enough to be a threat to anything on the table or the counters.
> 
> View attachment 16390713


Just love him…..so cute!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Watching Ozarks with the boys.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16390731


Sprocket has a king size bed! 🤴👑🛏


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16390731





Diesels said:


> Sprocket has a king size bed! 🤴👑🛏


Sprocket may have the big bed but it looks like Floyd knows how to make the most of what he's got!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> Sprocket may have the big bed but it looks like Floyd knows how to make the most of what he's got!
> View attachment 16391998


It must be going to rain!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, old, classic, sad story... Wifey on the way home found mommy with four puppies abandoned in the field in the middle of nowhere. No food, no water, no shelter, temperatures over night plummeting down to -10C (14F)... Inhumane people... As always, she picked them up and brought them home.
Bella joined 
Edit: didn't count correct. It's five puppies and mommy!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, old, classic, sad story... Wifey on the way home found mommy with four puppies abandoned in the field in the middle of nowhere. No food, no water, no shelter, temperatures over night plummeting down to -10C (14F)... Inhumane people... As always, she picked them up and brought them home.
> Bella joined


Much respect Noc. Relieved to know you all are looking out for best friends. I love how your home team pitches in to help the new pack feel welcome. 

You do however have some serious potty training on your hands..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, old, classic, sad story... Wifey on the way home found mommy with four puppies abandoned in the field in the middle of nowhere. No food, no water, no shelter, temperatures over night plummeting down to -10C (14F)... Inhumane people... As always, she picked them up and brought them home.
> Bella joined


Got your hands full again Alun. Anything we can do to help? 🤗🤜🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Got your hands full again Alun. Anything we can do to help?


Pray that we find them accommodation and a new home as soon as possible. Taking care of 10 doggies is not an easy job.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

That's the cutest passel of pups I've seen in a long time. I'm sure they'll go fast. I wish I could take one. That little scamp right there would work (either one for that matter, but I'd choose the little blackie):


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Pray that we find them accommodation and a new home as soon as possible. Taking care of 9 doggies is not an easy job.


🙏🏻 I wish we could take one 😥


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, old, classic, sad story... Wifey on the way home found mommy with four puppies abandoned in the field in the middle of nowhere. No food, no water, no shelter, temperatures over night plummeting down to -10C (14F)... Inhumane people... As always, she picked them up and brought them home.
> Bella joined


I’ve got nothing but mad respect for you. What an absolute hero you are Noc!!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Enjoying cheese bones this AM.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I can't count! Five (5) puppies and mommy!
Edit: Three black and two white puppies. Didn't check yet how many girls or boys. They are still quite scared and cautious.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, old, classic, sad story... Wifey on the way home found mommy with four puppies abandoned in the field in the middle of nowhere. No food, no water, no shelter, temperatures over night plummeting down to -10C (14F)... Inhumane people... As always, she picked them up and brought them home.
> Bella joined
> Edit: didn't count correct. It's five puppies and mommy!


I echo @tudortommy .... much respect.

I'd offer to take any/all black ones, but my wife would divorce me.... and I don't want to put the puppies through that lol.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Enjoying cheese bones this AM.
> 
> View attachment 16392739
> 
> ...












had to add Jax!!! He finally got a chance at it.


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Sleeping off another puppy party hangover. We’re enjoying the pup phase but I won‘t be upset when those little needle fangs fall out!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

One effing bird it's like WW3 here. Holy crap, talk about high alert.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> One effing bird it's like WW3 here. Holy crap, talk about high alert.
> View attachment 16393491


Squirrels too bro. The boys lose their damn pea brains over those little nut busters…5 ft outside window or 200 ft. Doesn’t matter, they bark like the house is on 🔥..


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Squirrels too bro. The boys lose their damn pea brains over those little nut busters…5 ft outside window or 200 ft. Doesn’t matter, they bark like the house is on ..


They're just trying to keep you safe. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Econoline said:


> They're just trying to keep you safe.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


True, the squirrels in my hood have been known to carry small children away..


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Squirrels too bro. The boys lose their damn pea brains over those little nut busters…5 ft outside window or 200 ft. Doesn’t matter, they bark like the house is on 🔥..


For sure brother.

Lance has _almost_ dislocated my shoulder twice after seeing squirrels on a walk.

Also skunks and chipmunks.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Time for a nightcap…


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji's in the last pic... just can't see him. 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

A bunch of cuteness 




























































































And playtime


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, old, classic, sad story... Wifey on the way home found mommy with four puppies abandoned in the field in the middle of nowhere. No food, no water, no shelter, temperatures over night plummeting down to -10C (14F)... Inhumane people... As always, she picked them up and brought them home.
> Bella joined
> Edit: didn't count correct. It's five puppies and mommy!


You guys are the best, Noc.

Do you ship internationally?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pictures from last Sunday. Dexter loves to dig he’s pretty unsure about the water though. He paws it, turns his head sideways then paws it some more. Weird little fella doesn’t like car rides or water, never had a dog like this.



















Dexter waiting to go into work this morning and todays selection for legitimacy.


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Spunwell said:


> .


The vintage looking lume on the hands and that green strap go fantastic together!

Obligatory doggo post - he’s 1 year old this month (his mama just gave him a face haircut which I am not happy about, he’s lost a significant amount of scruff and all of his little beard):


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JRF1 said:


> The vintage looking lume on the hands and that green strap go fantastic together!
> 
> Obligatory doggo post - he’s 1 year old this month (his mama just gave him a face haircut which I am not happy about, he’s lost a significant amount of scruff and all of his little beard):
> 
> View attachment 16396074


Thanks my friend, you have a handsome fella there. He reminds me of a smaller version of our Franklin, he was a Shorkie.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> A bunch of cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, too much Noc! Piles-o-puppies! 9th pic, doggo down- belly up! Quick, rub that belly while you can! Fantastic good sir!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> A bunch of cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the video I like how the pups are so tuned into the bigguns wrasslin..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> A bunch of cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a few light timber pallets have now been deployed for no " go" zones Alun...great to see them embrace the joys of play .
They have bonded so well with you and your gal..
Have you been watching " Arnie:" movies lately mate???
As always mate.." gold collar"
No doubt


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> You guys are the best, Noc.
> 
> Do you ship internationally?


Didn't try yet with doggies mate, just watches. But everything is possible


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Seems like a few light timber pallets have now been deployed for no " go" zones Alun...great to see them embrace the joys of play .
> They have bonded so well with you and your gal..
> Have you been watching " Arnie:" movies lately mate???
> As always mate.." gold collar"
> No doubt


That wooden pallet is there for almost a year. On the other side is wifey's garden, and in the beginning that brick shed was also home for 7 stray cats. They later moved to the basement with doggies 
Arnie's movies? Seen most of them. Lately, a week or two ago 'Predator', 'Terminator 2', and two days ago 'Last stand'.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Couch potatoes. 🛋🥔💤


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

It is a cold day with lots of snow coming down, but the sleepy dogs are warm inside. 

We are going to need a bigger crate for Tripper if Cal is going to continue napping with her in her crate during the day.

Lizzie isn’t the warm and fuzzy nap mate that Tripper is.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A true day o’💩 out there today so we’re hunkering down with duvets, sheepskins and a real fire.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... The Bird ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> A true day o’💩 out there today so we’re hunkering down with duvets, sheepskins and a real fire.
> View attachment 16397365


I love wood burning fireplaces, but they are pretty much banned in newer homes here in California since early 2000 I believe.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Looks like a vampire... upside down with fangs out! 🧛‍♀️


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a diver, but that’s a judgy Akita!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Mom leaves for 10 seconds to let the other pooch back in and the shark came by.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Well boys, it's Friday night and it's cocktail o'clock. What do you both want now?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Mom leaves for 10 seconds to let the other pooch back in and the shark came by.
> View attachment 16398365


That’s some ruthless timing I must admit. My Doodle waits till we leave the house, in the car, and only then he eats what we forget to put away - bag of bagels, loaf of bread, 4 sticks of butter including the wrappers and part of box, etc..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax says he loves the smell of Napa cabs


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> View attachment 16398489
> 
> 
> Jax says he loves the smell of Napa cabs


Yes Jax, nothing quite like a Cali Cab…
You have excellent taste my four legged friend..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

So much so they named a winery after him


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Looks like a vampire... upside down with fangs out! 🧛‍♀️
> View attachment 16398310


Belly up! Vampire fangs or not, that belly needs scratches! 😁.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

predapio said:


> Well boys, it's Friday night and it's cocktail o'clock. What do you both want now?
> View attachment 16398374
> View attachment 16398375


Nothing better than a couple of your best friends and a bottle of Bombay Sapphire 🤤!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16398935
> 
> View attachment 16398933
> 
> ...


Snags, you’ve outdone yourself here..
Pic 3 & 4....Pulitzer material..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Early morning... no one wants to be bothered with pics!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Where I am.










Where I want to be


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We’re having a bit of a blow today.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> We’re having a bit of a blow today.
> View attachment 16399242
> 
> View attachment 16399241
> View attachment 16399246


When it's blows like that, grab onto a heavy immovable object like this one


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Early morning... no one wants to be bothered with pics!
> View attachment 16399137
> View attachment 16399138


It’s cold, and early morning. And they don’t want to be bothered? I’m failing to see anything wrong with that thought process!?!? Sounds normal to me! 😆😆😆


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

A cool Saturday morning after breakfast snooze. 
#RubblesTheWonderDog
#MurphyTheWonderMutt


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Couch full of stinkers..








we only got a dusting..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Couch full of stinkers..
> View attachment 16400190
> 
> we only got a dusting..
> View attachment 16400191


The Burglar giving you the Stink Eye there Wink? 😅


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Burglar giving you the Stink Eye there Wink? 😅


Yes, it’s standard practice in these parts💩👀


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Great to see the snow pics from @WinkyDinkyDog, @Paxman, and @predapio!

The storm decided to grace the Hudson Valley with more snow, although not as much as Long Island or New England.

For Lance, snow = play time…


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

… and yes, I’m fully aware that Lance looks like he just left a stockbrokers’ party in the 1980’s:


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> … and yes, I’m fully aware that Lance looks like he just left a stockbrokers’ party in the 1980’s:
> 
> View attachment 16400784


As in polyester suit?

No matter, Lance rocks it..


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> As in polyester suit?
> 
> No matter, Lance rocks it..


Lance is a bit of an exhibitionist, so he’s not a big fan of the coat.

The 1980’s comment was a poor reference to the other calling card of the ‘80s: another kind of … uhhhh… white powder…


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

animusolus said:


> Lance is a bit of an exhibitionist, so he’s not a big fan of the coat.
> 
> The 1980’s comment was a poor reference to the other calling card of the ‘80s: another kind of … uhhhh… white powder…


Ah yes, snowing up your nose as they say..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


How's Mihas mouth now Alun?
All good?
Seems like she has mischief competition now.
Old Nina still chuggin away

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16398935
> 
> View attachment 16398933
> 
> ...


Never known a dog that can not find the warmest or coolest place depending on weather..

40 plus knts Snag..I don't miss my boats in that sea on sea...let alone your " Darwin" tides..




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Boring old day...
Going to nail some clay's!!
























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I bet the squad is happy to be back out and about, Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> I bet the squad is happy to be back out and about, Dave.


They are Urb!!
Though Sal's is not keen on my muffs🤷‍♂️..
See you mate ..hope your well!
Dave


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> How's Mihas mouth now Alun?
> All good?
> Seems like she has mischief competition now.
> Old Nina still chuggin away
> ...


Nina & Miha are not too excited, old grannies. Puppies are, as you know, very playful and can be annoying to elderly dogs. But Nina & Miha aren't bad. They growl a bit when they have enough, and that's it. Miha's mouth are OK. Thanks for asking Dave. All good for now.
How's your rehabilitation going?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina & Miha are not too excited, old grannies. Puppies are, as you know, very playful and can be annoying to elderly dogs. But Nina & Miha aren't bad. They growl a bit when they have enough, and that's it. Miha's mouth are OK. Thanks for asking Dave. All good for now.
> How's your rehabilitation going?


Going well Alun,
Just when you fix one wheel another seems to go flat!

No complaints mate
.we all take it in our stride.

Loving all the older dogs and our new " best" mates around the globe..

Dog loving world is a very small world fortunately hey!!

See you later mate..
We both are old and  





Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Dave, to butt in a little. I couldn't see the image in your last comment to Alun; so let me try: "We are both old and *wise*."


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Comfy beds and couches, yet Roxy's on the floor.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16401562
> 
> Comfy beds and couches, yet Roxy's on the floor.


BELLY UP! 😃 Roxy needs a belly rub! When belly rubs are needed the location is unimportant! Floor, grass, porch, couch…..doesn’t matter!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Neighborhood watch.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

A rare glimpse into the eyes of The Burglar..


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Comfy beds and couches, yet Roxy's on the floor.


That's a line from a Dexy's Midnight Runners song, I believe. If it's not, it should be.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Halftime break. 
















Slow 3rd quarter so far. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sprocket would fit right in w/ the "polar bear ocean plunge" crowd. Me? My testicular manly bits would go into full "RETREAT" mode and not reappear until late spring.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16404013


Seriously!?!? That dog should have an outboard motor strapped his rear! Some weird part of evolution left some fish genetics in him or something 😂😂😂.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> A rare glimpse into the eyes of The Burglar..
> View attachment 16402534
> 
> View attachment 16402535


I may not sleep well tonight now mate...
Hope you don't watch that oldie goldie.. amen..omen. 
Ha..behind those fangs and through 
those eyes is true❤❤....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

700 plus mm of rain over last 8 weeks.
Ha..my 🏠 is a dog house!!
Free the feet Snag..and remember single malt helps gout..
🤔🤔..right foot.." free the feet"..🤦‍♂️


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Well done on the new addition to the pack Diesels. Start that lass off in the right direction!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> Well done on the new addition to the pack Diesels. Start that lass off in the right direction!


Yup... she likes watches!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Be careful. My son always wanted to spin the bezel on my watch. Now he wants my watches...

Its all good though


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

predapio said:


> Mom leaves for 10 seconds to let the other pooch back in and the shark came by.
> View attachment 16398365


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Waiting for breakfast is serious business.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> 700 plus mm of rain over last 8 weeks.
> Ha..my 🏠 is a dog house!!
> Free the feet Snag..and remember single malt helps gout..
> 🤔🤔..right foot.." free the feet"..🤦‍♂️
> ...


Dave
If This were the Summer Dog Olympics, you would have achieved high honors in synchronized dog napping. Although I‘m giving you 9.5 out of 10 because whoever is in front (Max or Sal?) needs to tighten up his form and get those paws pointed..🥇🥇🥇


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣 Gunter!! HAHAHA!!
Pack is looking great Tats, but Gunter seems a lil concerned about something! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

We're having a lazy work from home day today


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

@Speedy B ... I only remember 3 dogs! Jax, Khan and I believe the the solid white one was baby something? Whos butt is that in the upper left corner under the table?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dave
> If This were the Summer Dog Olympics, you would have achieved high honors in synchronized dog napping. Although I‘m giving you 9.5 out of 10 because whoever is in front (Max or Sal?) needs to tighten up his form and get those paws pointed..🥇🥇🥇


Thank you Wink!!
Mate I told Max in front to stay in step!! Or it would cost us the gold!!

Though all fun aside they have the same habits and closest mirroring of each others actions in a brother and sister combo a year apart..

I think I may have lost points on mirroring..now re the " Ripple effect" remember there is always once you are not a fool for sleeping with machete under your pillow 🇦🇺🇦🇺


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too QUOTE a far more better Aussie...where the bloody hell have you all been????
Plus what's that funny little guy that looks like he has German in him Tat's??
Great pics mate
Top stuff for a northernunderer🙃🙃👍👍
See you mate


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣 Gunter!! HAHAHA!!
> Pack is looking great Tats, but Gunter seems a lil concerned about something! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 16408392


I think he spotted a kangaROOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Otis is getting to be a big boy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16408647


Top shot Diese!!
Really liked your post previously with your little " nipper" in focus..not your nornal little pak!! 
👍👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Who has mentioned synchronized napping? After making a mess...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> ...remember there is always once you are not a fool for sleeping with machete under your pillow 🇦🇺🇦🇺


I hope you don't mind me quoting you on this.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> @Speedy B ... I only remember 3 dogs! Jax, Khan and I believe the the solid white one was baby something? Whos butt is that in the upper left corner under the table?
> 
> View attachment 16408414


That is Ty Ty (Tiger). The youngest of the Pom gang and the problem child. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Otis has exploded! Is that shepherd a new pup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Speedy B said:


> That is Ty Ty (Tiger). The youngest of the Pom gang and the problem child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi. He has troublemaker written all over him. I'd still give him a belly and butt rub.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tats! Great pics of whole crew.

Who is little dude/dudette?


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> That is Ty Ty (Tiger). The youngest of the Pom gang and the problem child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a shady looking character, don’t turn your back on him 😂😂😂! The problem with that child is when you’re that cute you can get away with a lot!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16409781


Multiple stellar pics again Snags! From Poppy with her head under the covers to that look on Sprockets face, Too many good ones to pick a favorite shot from this collage!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Definitely a shady looking character, don’t turn your back on him ! The problem with that child is when you’re that cute you can get away with a lot!


Yes. Yes he does to say the least! He gets in trouble with momma when he picks on Khan. He’s mommas baby. But I think that’s why he does it. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats! Great pics of whole crew.
> 
> Who is little dude/dudette?
> View attachment 16410097


A guest , whinnie. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> A guest , whinnie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What a cutie, especially with that name. Although I'm sure Whinnie would tear the seat out of my pants when she gets bigger and I happen to look at her sideways..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

She reminds me of our formerly flop-eared on one side GSD friend. We haven't seen him in a while. Magnus, I think?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

What a place to take a nap!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> What a place to take a nap!


Send an ambo, my heart is melting 🥰❣


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Send an ambo, my heart is melting


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This is more about the dogs than the watches, right? Mia and Harley insisted on the limelight.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Sugman said:


> This is more about the dogs than the watches, right? Mia and Harley insisted on the limelight.
> View attachment 16411587


Exactly correct Mr. man..

Bring on the pups!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


No kidding

Noc, look away from the cuteness..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> What a place to take a nap!


It probably seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Warming up some pizza and the moochers come out of the woodwork. 🍕🐕🍻















Full belly couch potatoes.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle for a cold morning walk with Maisie


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Birdie's biological Daddy.
He's 7 years old now and the Pup used in all the Bud Commercials.










A Clydesdale's Journey | Budweiser Super Bowl 2022​





The Bird ... 🐦 

















​


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> Birdie's biological Daddy.
> He's 7 years old now.
> 
> View attachment 16414188
> ...


Brilliant mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Another boring Zoom meeting


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter reckons he can get the dolphins on the TV.











Todays selection to keep on topic.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Em'effers are in my damn spot


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Em'effers are in my damn spot
> View attachment 16415471


You Sir have no spot. What you have....is a sack of potatoes and an 80 lb. bag of ready mix in your bed..
Is the couch comfy?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Apart from one side mirror shot...this as good a El reverso picture with Max,Sal and Moll dropped in for a free feed....
Top day animal crazies...
Forgot to add these pics in ...bloody goose!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter reckons he can get the dolphins on the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see signs of a nice music setup in the background there, Spun. Peachtree integrated? Some vinyl? A turntable, or even 2?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter reckons he can get the dolphins on the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dexter is in bloody great nick Jase...he's looking  spot on!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

And some 🥑🥑 not from down under but definitely south of the border.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tessio pretending to not understand when I tell him that pralined pecans are _not_ for dogs.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

urbino said:


> I see signs of a nice music setup in the background there, Spun. Peachtree integrated? Some vinyl? A turntable, or even 2?


Good eye my friend. That’s my old DJ rig, two Technics SL-1210 MK2 black decks and a Pioneer DJM3000 mixer. And yes Peachtree integrated, I only have one deck set up right now and only use it for listening. I built the cabinet out of 90 year old red oak from our house. The vinyl in the cabinet is frequent listening, I have about 1k more.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Red oak . . . I bet that son of a gun weighs a ton.

My vinyl collection is small, but I enjoy it. Just to make this comment _almost _on-topic, I bought my turntable from a guy who was having to sell it because his cats couldn't stop swatting at the platter weights as they spun.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Tessio pretending to not understand when I tell him that pralined pecans are _not_ for dogs.
> View attachment 16416617


A fine actor, that Tessio.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16416046
> View attachment 16416048
> View attachment 16416049
> View attachment 16416050
> ...


Wish I could send you some Diese!!!🥑🥑🥑


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> Tessio pretending to not understand when I tell him that pralined pecans are _not_ for dogs.
> View attachment 16416617


I believe Tessio just quite simply does not believe you mate...that's a great look/ pose..very cool he has you on toast!!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Wish I could send you some Diese!!!🥑🥑🥑


I guess I'll have to go there to pick some up!


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sat. afternoon cocktail with Luciano in sunny Denver~


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Had his 2nd Birthday yesterday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> I guess I'll have to go there to pick some up!


Welcome mate..Welcome 🇦🇺👍👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16416046
> View attachment 16416048
> View attachment 16416049
> View attachment 16416050
> ...


D, I hope the marathon has a high avocado rating, those things can get pretty gloopy when ripe...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[


predapio said:


> Em'effers are in my damn spot
> View attachment 16415471


The only problem I see in this pic is 2 furry back sides that can’t scratch themselves. And your standing there taking pictures and complaining! Get to scratching man! 😂😂😂
Seriously laughed out loud when I read the comment over the picture. Effers! Haha!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

If this doesn’t scream for one of those “draw me like one of your French girls” memes I don’t know what does! Tell him happy birthday please! 










TravisMorgan said:


> Had his 2nd Birthday yesterday
> View attachment 16417272
> View attachment 16417273


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

magste said:


> We're having a lazy work from home day today


😆😆😆


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Apart from one side mirror shot...this as good a El reverso picture with Max,Sal and Moll dropped in for a free feed....
> Top day animal crazies...
> Forgot to add these pics in ...bloody goose!
> View attachment 16415721


Dave,

Having had either mostly two and sometimes three dogs in our pack for as long as I can remember, do you find a shift in the dynamic when there is a third? Obviously if the third is an alpha and you already have one.....look out!

Other than that, I find it interesting how they "share" whether it's a napping spot, particular toy, etc.

Of course, when it comes to the @TatsNGuns pack, all bets are off - it's the wild west out there padna!! We'll need the man himself to explain that setup..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

TravisMorgan said:


> Had his 2nd Birthday yesterday
> View attachment 16417272
> View attachment 16417273


Paco's beautiful


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Just a silly Boxer pup…


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

polishammer said:


> Just a silly Boxer pup…
> View attachment 16417615


Belly up! Get in there and get that belly while you can! That’s one gorgeous boxer pup, hope we get more pictures!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dave,
> 
> Having had either mostly two and sometimes three dogs in our pack for as long as I can remember, do you find a shift in the dynamic when there is a third? Obviously if the third is an alpha and you already have one.....look out!
> 
> ...


G'day Wink,
Definitely there is a shift that I've felt..(5) cattle dogs at same time, though different ages in the dogs and *****es made life interesting.

I've never yelled or " belted" my dogs ever, rather used lower tones with a bit of tone.

Inevitably the older dogs and younger have a " go" .
If one dog..pushes buttons.

Male and female..I'd like to believe that I've always been equal in my love for our dogs..

My beautiful wife spoils Sal, then when I call Sal's, hesitates and it has nearly cost her life. Snake then idiot stupid brain dead ex worker nearly ran her over.

Stay is stay..come is come..sool em up and point is bite..thats when to me come!
Is the best word, cease and return and like all of us I reckon, a dog that won't come when called, to me is limited.

It's like at night I send them out in front and hope if friendly they do not have a cap over their face.

I do a better job with my dogs than my sons at times I reckon..
I take my hat off to team Tat's too...they look very well managed to me.

I'd never get a pup now as these have their time in the sun with me personally.

When they slow down and need a lift, I'll add another pup if I reckon I'll see it out.

I don't do as much now that puts working dogs in danger to need spares.

I can not stop Max from eating things he catches..( he is surprisingly stealthy and good for a quick burst of speed)

Sal's would run all day..Max jumps in ute..drinks water and just watches..

Your duo I reckon may take a bit to adjust to 3rd intake. 
Thats why I suppose we must be " Alpha"
What a waffle from me mate!!








Ramblings of a Aussie drongo....


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> D, I hope the marathon has a high avocado rating, those things can get pretty gloopy when ripe...


My wife already made guac and in our bellies.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Wink,
> Definitely there is a shift that I've felt..(5) cattle dogs at same time, though different ages in the dogs and *****es made life interesting.
> 
> I've never yelled or " belted" my dogs ever, rather used lower tones with a bit of tone.
> ...


What is it, exactly, you have Max and Sal doing that's so dangerous, Dave? Your farm seems very different from the one I half grew up on. I mean, I know it's Australia, and everything there wishes very much to kill everything else there, but what's up?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> What is it, exactly, you have Max and Sal doing that's so dangerous, Dave? Your farm seems very different from the one I half grew up on. I mean, I know it's Australia, and everything there wishes very much to kill everything else there, but what's up?


G'day Urb, 
I keep Max and Sal as a backup through night work ( we are next to a locked up state forest full of pigs and dogs)
I'm not as good at hearing any more, or if I leave a dozer that K walj back in the dark I whistle them up as I wheeze my way up.
I'm ex cattle, butcher, large scale horticulture but now I just fill in gaps so my sons don't have to pull the shifts I did as they have come back to farm..I've been gored,invenomated and KO'd in my own sheds by the urban sprawl approaching rapidly.
TBH ...I think I'll sell to not give them the headaches. 
New hip is great..but tens of thousands of hours on the machines inc boats and a fair few of my own dodgy landings...I suppose they are my own back up..
Pic taken now...if my wife gets back early im stuffed!!
Did you stay near us mate?
Love to hear a bit more..
All the best
Dave
















But..Wink how did we go for gold this time??
Love this great group..
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> My wife already made guac and in our bellies.


Aye, guac in the belly is a joyous thing!!!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Dad, your morning breath stinks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra for some off leash fun with Maisie


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Dad, your morning breath stinks.
> View attachment 16418468


But I like it he says..


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Whilst I've worked from home for many years, this COVID things keeps all housebound for protracted periods. The animacules in my life are now seriously infected with the separation anxiety bug. If we go out to the shops for a couple of hours, it's like the second coming on return.

Anyway, Manny seems to want to be s close as possible, here's his latest under the desk, lies there for hours (or at least as long as I'm there). Somewhere up above him is a diver not shown.



















Cheers, Kevin


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Wink,
> Definitely there is a shift that I've felt..(5) cattle dogs at same time, though different ages in the dogs and *****es made life interesting.
> 
> I've never yelled or " belted" my dogs ever, rather used lower tones with a bit of tone.
> ...


It's good to hear from you mate & glad to see the pups & life downunderer is looking like the good life .... found a pair of steel toe Dave worthy work boots for ya ...


Otis , the 4 month old puppy- dog says howdy





















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16418012
> 
> Ramblings of a Aussie drongo....


love the color tone


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

KOB. said:


> Whilst I've worked from home for many years, this COVID things keeps all housebound for protracted periods. The animacules in my life are now seriously infected with the separation anxiety bug. If we go out to the shops for a couple of hours, it's like the second coming on return.
> 
> Anyway, Manny seems to want to be s close as possible, here's his latest under the desk, lies there for hours (or at least as long as I'm there). Somewhere up above him is a diver not shown.
> 
> ...


Poor Manny, Just wants to be close. At least when winter rolls around you'll have warm feet while you work! Give him a little scratch and love for me!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's good to hear from you mate & glad to see the pups & life downunderer is looking like the good life .... found a pair of steel toe Dave worthy work boots for ya ...
> 
> 
> Otis , the 4 month old puppy- dog says howdy
> ...


4 Months!!!! Oh good lord man! We all know he's going to be a big doggie but it's still amazing to see him growing! Have you started negotiations with the local dog food company for production increases and trucking companies for routine deliveries? 

By the way you'll need those steel toe pluggas in case Otis steps on your foot!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's good to hear from you mate & glad to see the pups & life downunderer is looking like the good life .... found a pair of steel toe Dave worthy work boots for ya ...
> 
> 
> Otis , the 4 month old puppy- dog says howdy
> ...


Tat's you mad crazy mate!!
The steel cap pluggas are going to be a bloody huge success..however just in case we export some to the Shetland isles we need to mark L and R on them mate!!!
For you know whooooo....( our diplomatic dog photo critique with a " free the feet" thing!!)

He may need to put them on in a hurry!!

Now Otis is a going to be a bloody huge success soon.
No need to buy a Shetland pony🤷‍♂️..let's say welsh instead as Otis I'm sure will be able to bite with his bark..
What's his weight now??
Shouldn't we be putting pencil marks up on a door frame each week dated???
Crakka pics mate..all the best in jest to you and yours.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Heavy rain today, and what else to do but take a nap.
And one picture of Kora from yesterday's walk.
Today's watch.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Why can't I pee in the house?. It's cold out here















.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning ritual..best time of the day giving dogs a feed!
Sal's has got the " Tom Tit's" with me as I put drops in her ears..bugga me you'd think a dog that falls out of a ute and rolls up and runs..would be a better sport re the entrapment for ear drops..a bowl of kibble and forgiven at last!!
Top day all..


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning ritual..best time of the day giving dogs a feed!
> Sal's has got the " Tom Tit's" with me as I put drops in her ears..bugga me you'd think a dog that falls out of a ute and rolls up and runs..would be a better sport re the entrapment for ear drops..a bowl of kibble and forgiven at last!!
> Top day all..
> View attachment 16421793
> ...


Dave,

They'll chew their own busted leg off, but try and empty those anal ducts and they're off (not that I do that, I leave it to the better smelling half). 

Kevin


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Why can't I pee in the house?. It's cold out here
> View attachment 16420751
> 
> View attachment 16420755
> .


Pee in the house?
Mini Poodle’s Response: Been there done that.
Doing it again tonight when ur asleep..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

KOB. said:


> Dave,
> 
> They'll chew their own busted leg off, but try and empty those anal ducts and they're off (not that I do that, I leave it to the better smelling half).
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin,
I'll give it a go..find best method.
If she gets under my bed..I won't get her out for a week!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.

In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!

Pre-dunking pic.









In the afternoon The Fragrant One took Sprocket to the vet’s to get his stinky ahnoos emptied 😳.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Quite an eventful day for the Sprockinator. And I'm guessing he was smiling the entire time.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> ...


Where was the bloody helicopter 🚁!!
The sprock..would of enjoyed the ride Snag. 
Glad all escaped harm mate..
👍👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> ...


What a way to start the day! Glad all are ok. Snag saving lives at work and at home.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> ...


I'm here for the pics of Snag in his underpants.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Where was the bloody helicopter 🚁!!


I wouldn’t trust that bunch of muppets Dave! 😉


predapio said:


> I'm here for the pics of Snag in his underpants.


Ain’t no-one got time for that! 😆


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> ...


Wow Snags, ditto what everyone else said, poor lil sprocko! Drowning, struggling, dramatically rescued by a snaggletooth in his undies 😱, and then instead of being warmed and comforted he's whisked off to be probed in a way ain't nobody needs to be probed! Come to think of it... which would be worse, the underwear rescue from Snags or the probing from the vet?😂😂 GEEZ! poor lil guy!

So glad everyone made it out of there okay! 

By the way, major pass on the underwear pics, but I'll definitely take that shot of Floyd going belly up!! Why aren't you scratching dat belly? It wont scratch itself!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> ...


Dang Sang....the things you're doing across the pond while I'm nestled away in slumber!!!

However, I think this was premeditated.

The conversation beforehand that you didn't hear:

Sprocks to lurchers: "you guys create a diversion...while I go deep"

I'm glad those goofballs are all ok..🙏🐶🐶🐶🙏

PS: Please elaborate on that fine looking timepiece....I'm not familiar with it..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> I'm here for the pics of Snag in his underpants.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Please elaborate on that fine looking timepiece....I'm not familiar with it..


Horloscaphe NC001 quartz. Been replaced with an auto version.








Horloscaphe Watches - Tool Watch Only


Professional watchmaker and diver by passion. Horloscaphe emerged from these two worlds: a French watch that fits a Swiss movement. Tool Watch Only.




www.horloscaphe-watches-paris.com


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> I wouldn’t trust that bunch of muppets Dave! 😉
> 
> Ain’t no-one got time for that! 😆


Ain't Nobody Got Time For That SHORT VERSION - YouTube


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety 🤣. My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties 🙄. A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> Pre-dunking pic. the afternoon The Fragrant One took Sprocket to the vet’s to get his stinky ahnoos emptied 😳.


poor me...just can't really understand every word...but it seems someone got into water to save the dog(s)....and what watch is that?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I wouldn’t trust that bunch of muppets Dave!
> 
> Ain’t no-one got time for that!


Now...Max and Sal and I need to know if the poor couple that witnessed you in your jocks, then budgie smugglers then you were in the mullet!!

Are doing okay

Sal's is looking closely 
Max reckons your girl had priority right to get sprockets chains checked out!!
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

You are feeling sleepy….










Go to sleep…


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jasper110 said:


> You are feeling sleepy….
> 
> View attachment 16425024
> 
> ...


Gold!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

seikomatic said:


> poor me...just can't really understand every word...but it seems someone got into water to save the dog(s)....and what watch is that?


HAHA!! Don't feel bad seikomatic! English is my language and I don't understand half what these Australian guys say! Great bunch of guys though !








This guy 👆 got trapped by an incoming ocean tide and was rescued.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> poor me...just can't really understand every word...but it seems someone got into water to save the dog(s)....and what watch is that?


Horloscaphe NC001 quartz. Superseded by an auto version.








Horloscaphe Watches - Tool Watch Only


Professional watchmaker and diver by passion. Horloscaphe emerged from these two worlds: a French watch that fits a Swiss movement. Tool Watch Only.




www.horloscaphe-watches-paris.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

seikomatic said:


> poor me...just can't really understand every word...but it seems someone got into water to save the dog(s)....and what watch is that?


I have the Acorn channel and watch tons of British and Australian shows but I still get confused here. 🤔😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

There's a dog in there somewhere. 















Not happy about being bothered during dream time.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> There's a dog in there somewhere.
> View attachment 16425072
> View attachment 16425074
> 
> ...


We will give you a visa mate...go back and forth..
Any day..she'll be cool bananas!!
Deadset

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The lull between storms…








And a couple from yesterday…


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snack before going to bed 









Before going to bed we will eat your cherry tree







youtube.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Our half Russian land shark... seems right to have her with a Vostok diver. 
The watch on my wrist is a Seiko Pogue, also fitting as she's either sleeping, being cute, or being a total psycho...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Tat's you mad crazy mate!!
> The steel cap pluggas are going to be a bloody huge success..however just in case we export some to the Shetland isles we need to mark L and R on them mate!!!
> For you know whooooo....( our diplomatic dog photo critique with a " free the feet" thing!!)
> 
> ...


Hahahaha you got it L & R will be clearly labeled for (( you know who ))  , I like to think of him as (( the one who will ill eagle-ly import my next 2 door 109 landy hehehe 


Otis living in the exact moment ever present hehehe .. some naps occur completely on the couch sometimes the arse dont make it up lol 

I couldn't find a tape measurement but if you know the size of a magazine then you can gauge how big this fella already is .. kind of almost silly actually. 














































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hahahaha you got it L & R will be clearly labeled for (( you know who ))  , I like to think of him as (( the one who will ill eagle-ly import my next 2 door 109 landy hehehe
> 
> 
> Otis living in the exact moment ever present hehehe .. some naps occur completely on the couch sometimes the arse dont make it up lol
> ...


Love the " look" via that beautiful Belgian to the big fella!!
Interesting times ahead Tat's 🤔 
Thought about the L& R...on the safety boots.
You'll have to convert him for driving too you know..
You can't say..Snag keep the driver to the line as I don't believe he has lines on his roads...only tarmac!!

Checking what the crew wish to do today...Sal's thoughts lie heavily with brekky..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh and a watch lol 


And to our Canadian folk... hold the line. 

Ottawa 
Coutts 
Ambassador Bridge 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had an eventful day yesterday.
> 
> In the morning he spent longer in the sand dunes than was ideal, then timed his run back across the now awash tombolo poorly a couple of times & got washed off into the surf by some large waves. He was spooked by the experiences and ended up stuck on the wrong side of the incoming tide, unwilling to commit to the deepening and churning waters. Yours truly had to strip off wellies, long-johns & waterproofs and go wade through the winter surf (7.5ºC 45.5º Fresh) in my underpants to guide him back through the briny to safety . My first attempt was abandoned after the lurchers decided they’d help by also coming with me, and got themselves into difficulties . A helpful couple on the beach volunteered to take charge of them while I went and recovered Sprockie. Bracing for me, exciting for the hounds, and I think they all loved it!
> 
> ...


Holy frozen nutsacks batman !!! Sounds like you somehow avoided the much dreaded hypothermia... that is a zero joke scenario. Clearly your dogs have faith in your polar bear lineage. 

Glad to see all are good to go 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hahahaha you got it L & R will be clearly labeled for (( you know who ))  , I like to think of him as (( the one who will ill eagle-ly import my next 2 door 109 landy hehehe
> 
> 
> Otis living in the exact moment ever present hehehe .. some naps occur completely on the couch sometimes the arse dont make it up lol
> ...


What's up with Annika's paw there, Tats? Doesn't look too good.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

This one is called "Waiting for Momma to come Home from Work"..its like clockwork that they always come to the window after 5pm


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Now...Max and Sal and I need to know if the poor couple that witnessed you in your jocks, then budgie smugglers then you were in the mullet!!
> 
> Are doing okay
> 
> ...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

When the 12 yr old is tasked with watching The Burglar..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe requires window down while I'm driving no matter how cold it is outside. Luckily today it was a balmy 35 deg F.
It's hard to see because his coat is so light, but the dude has supermodel eyelashes...I'm sure this is a top shelf doodle feature I paid the breeder for 😉..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> What's up with Annika's paw there, Tats? Doesn't look too good.


She self chews like the psychopath she can be. That entirely focused energies of the belgian Malinois breed that so many see as a perk can also be used against them if they get a bit narrowly focused on what's the equivalent of how scratching a itch feels for us humans. It's a instant gratification that unfortunately can very easily get carried away. The kink is whatever you put over her arm she will unraveling / dismantle/ take off so that has lead to her now being watched near nonstop but damn it we still sleep arghhhhh... but its healing for the most part & it's a matter of giving her more things to do but winter months with tons of snow does limit some of her favorite activities. 

I appreciate the concern brother... she will heal it up in hopefully short order. This is her first winter of doing this so I'm doing my part to influence her choices. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> When the 12 yr old is tasked with watching The Burglar..
> View attachment 16426566


I like it....great lateral thinking there..plus surprise surprise it's PINK!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> She self chews like the psychopath she can be. That entirely focused energies of the belgian Malinois breed that so many see as a perk can also be used against them if they get a bit narrowly focused on what's the equivalent of how scratching a itch feels for us humans. It's a instant gratification that unfortunately can very easily get carried away. The kink is whatever you put over her arm she will unraveling / dismantle/ take off so that has lead to her now being watched near nonstop but damn it we still sleep arghhhhh... but its healing for the most part & it's a matter of giving her more things to do but winter months with tons of snow does limit some of her favorite activities.
> 
> I appreciate the concern brother... she will heal it up in hopefully short order. This is her first winter of doing this so I'm doing my part to influence her choices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi Tat's, 

Do you get the treatment "Cetrigen" there for wounds and irritants..its a purple aerosol that stains wet. Then dries with no marks.
Gets right in and they don't bother it and it gives relief.

Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Tat's,
> 
> Do you get the treatment "Cetrigen" there for wounds and irritants..its a purple aerosol that stains wet. Then dries with no marks.
> Gets right in and they don't bother it and it gives relief.
> ...


I knew somebody with dogs currently in the family would be along with an idea shortly.


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

YugoSpeedmasterGuy said:


> View attachment 16426938


Yugoin' nowhere fast in this thread with that out of focus pup dog. Less speedy more pupper please..


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy (Jun 29, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yugoin' nowhere fast in this thread with that out of focus pup dog. Less speedy more pupper please..


Not a Speedy, it’s a Seamaster. Sorry about the blurry pup, only pic I had with both lol.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

YugoSpeedmasterGuy said:


> Not a Speedy, it’s a Seamaster. Sorry about the blurry pup, only pic I had with both lol.
> View attachment 16426993


Speedy, seamaster, whatever it takes..
Great looking pup, what’s his/ her name?
Hope you post here often YugoSeamasterGuy😁..


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

TravisMorgan said:


> This one is called "Waiting for Momma to come Home from Work"..its like clockwork that they always come to the window after 5pm


still don't know how it works but they do have a sense of time..


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

YugoSpeedmasterGuy said:


> View attachment 16426938


There's definitely a look of suspicion... 'Hooman, why aren't you focused on me?'


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> When the 12 yr old is tasked with watching The Burglar..
> View attachment 16426566


HAHA!! So much for lurking in the shadows and playing burglar with that thing on!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

OogieBoogie said:


> Our half Russian land shark... seems right to have her with a Vostok diver.
> The watch on my wrist is a Seiko Pogue, also fitting as she's either sleeping, being cute, or being a total psycho...
> View attachment 16426089
> 
> View attachment 16426104


AWW CMON! cuteness overload! I love the way her fur is reflected in the pcls in that first pic. Adorable lil pupper!



YugoSpeedmasterGuy said:


> Not a Speedy, it’s a Seamaster. Sorry about the blurry pup, only pic I had with both lol.
> View attachment 16426993


Very nice watch and what a tough looking little guy!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Can't catch up to everything easily...
Some sunbathing today. 
BTW, 2 or 3 puppies should be adopted this week (hopefully)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher for an early walk with Maisie


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Can't catch up to everything easily...
> Some sunbathing today.
> BTW, 2 or 3 puppies should be adopted this week (hopefully)


That's great news Noc!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> That's great news Noc!



Dash, little black girl with white stripe on her snout, is adopted today afternoon!
Mommy Kora is also adopted. Nice lady doctor was here few days ago to see them all, and messaged today to my wife that she'll come on Saturday and take Kora.
Spotty, little black girl with white spot on her chest, is also reserved.
We are surprised, to be honest. Our experience (and from shelter too) is that black dogs and puppies are most difficult for adoption. Older dogs too. We were convinced that two white/creamy puppies (they have obviously some Labrador genes) and Puffy (black fluffy girl) will go fastest. 
Doesn't matter. It's important that we find forever home for all of them.


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy (Jun 29, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Speedy, seamaster, whatever it takes..
> Great looking pup, what’s his/ her name?
> Hope you post here often YugoSeamasterGuy😁..


The name is Ivan!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Urb,
> Dash, little black girl with white stripe on her snout, is adopted today afternoon!
> Mommy Kora is also adopted. Nice lady doctor was here few days ago to see them all, and messaged today to my wife that she'll come on Saturday and take Kora.
> Spotty, little black girl with white spot on her chest, is also reserved.
> ...


I must give 👍👍👍 for this…


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

My wife gave me my Valentine’s day gift early. A painting of our older Weimaraner.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> My wife gave me my Valentine’s day gift early. A painting of our older Weimaraner.
> View attachment 16428627


Wow. That's some fine work.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Paxman said:


> Heinrich Taucher for an early walk with Maisie
> View attachment 16427624


Is that a real dog as I've seen pix like this before..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My little rascal 
5 1/2 months now.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My little rascal
> 5 1/2 months now.


We were wondering where Magnus got off to for a while there.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> View attachment 16429428
> 
> View attachment 16429433


Jax has the most wonderful facial expressions. Giving you the Clint Eastwood skunkeye now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

urbino said:


> We were wondering where Magnus got off to for a while there.


He’s been a busy guy


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Speedy B said:


> View attachment 16429429


That rascal is plotting, always plotting. I know the type


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket had another watery episode yesterday 😮
We often walk over a stream via this little wooden footbridge.








After our recent prolonged awful weather you can see that the level is up and detritus has come to rest against the right hand side of the bridge. Well despite this bridge being very familiar to him, Sprocket for some reason decided to run over the layer of grass & foam rather than the bridge itself. It was comical as he immediately vanished through the foam into the water beneath. 🤣 I saw it happen and waited for the now shocked spaniel to quickly surface. 

And I waited. 🤔

And waited. 😬

And he didn’t come up as expected or emerge from under the downstream side of the bridge. 😳

“Shlt!” I though, he’s got hung up under the bridge - a bad scenario as there was no air pocket. I got down on my knees on the bridge and prepared to reach under and feel for him, all the time seconds were mounting up and I was getting more & more & anxious. Eventually I saw his arse-end appear at the downstream end of the bridge, but he still didn’t come out from under, he wasn’t being carried down by the current. I grabbed a chunk of ass (not my first rodeo gentlemen 🤭) and pulled him out, and he got his head above water at last and started breathing. After a few attempts he got himself up the bank and out of the water and stood gasping and swaying on some very wibbly-wobbly legs. 

I was worried he’d probably aspirated some water, with all the potential complications that could bring, but on examination he was breathing OK, it wasn’t noisy, and after a few seconds he shook himslef and seemed a bit more normal. He was very shaken, and wary of that damned sneaky bridge, but no damage was done thank goodness. 

From what I saw when he was under the bridge I don’t think he was snagged under there, I just think in his panic he was swimming, but by chance he was swimming against the flow of the stream so going nowhere, stuck under the bridge unable to surface.

What an episode Droogs. I seriously thought he was going to drown.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Tat's,
> 
> Do you get the treatment "Cetrigen" there for wounds and irritants..its a purple aerosol that stains wet. Then dries with no marks.
> Gets right in and they don't bother it and it gives relief.
> ...


We use this from our local feed store that swears by it but I'll give your recommendation a gander on the interwebs. 

Thanks friend.


For the thread ... mack & otis then insert the spongebob 1 hour later ..... and still going arghhhhh. It ends with Mack in " look I'm the defeat-orer & for now Otis in " maybe I didnt even really want the toy Mack , ever think of that ? ". To be continued.


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> I knew somebody with dogs currently in the family would be along with an idea shortly.


So I'm totally picking up this DONT USE maggots to clean the wounds like our forefathers did Vibe here hmmmmmm









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> View attachment 16429427
> 
> View attachment 16429425
> 
> ...


This lay out feels very Miami ish ... just saying 


For you youngins , this was a show on TV where if you didnt catch it at its viewing time then you most likely never saw again until old. Also note the recorded music was on something called a tape cassette.. it ruined the 8 tracks stellar record & could be copied over by merely sticking tap on the tops of it . So you could go to record a song from the radio from a radio station which would play your song damn near nonstop until it sensed you were waiting to snag a copy of it in which in a 8 hour show they would either wait till 7 hours and 55 minutes or if you got up to go to the bathroom or were called downstairs for dinner ... what was for dinner you ask ? " whatever is on the table is what's for dinner that's what " said by Ma and probably 2 million others. .... wow what a history lesson. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Mom's coming home soon position.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> So I'm totally picking up this DONT USE maggots to clean the wounds like our forefathers did Vibe here hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TatsNGuns said:


> We use this from our local feed store that swears by it but I'll give your recommendation a gander on the interwebs.
> 
> Thanks friend.
> 
> ...


It's bloody good stuff,
I also mix steroid and saline for ear drops.
On a mix my old vet showed me..takes the heat out of them and they ignore the wound and bloody great for ears...
At least Max misses me( or just checking I'm leaving)
Ha🇦🇺🇦🇺👍


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

duc said:


> That rascal is plotting, always plotting. I know the type


He’s a shenaniganizer for sure. Ha ha little shi* god bless em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> This lay out feels very Miami ish ... just saying
> 
> 
> For you youngins , this was a show on TV where if you didnt catch it at its viewing time then you most likely never saw again until old. Also note the recorded music was on something called a tape cassette.. it ruined the 8 tracks stellar record & could be copied over by merely sticking tap on the tops of it . So you could go to record a song from the radio from a radio station which would play your song damn near nonstop until it sensed you were waiting to snag a copy of it in which in a 8 hour show they would either wait till 7 hours and 55 minutes or if you got up to go to the bathroom or were called downstairs for dinner ... what was for dinner you ask ? " whatever is on the table is what's for dinner that's what " said by Ma and probably 2 million others. .... wow what a history lesson. Lol
> ...


Ha ha. Miami Vice. I see that. I let the wife decorate and she seems to like the Liberace vibe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> It's bloody good stuff,
> I also mix steroid and saline for ear drops.
> On a mix my old vet showed me..takes the heat out of them and they ignore the wound and bloody great for ears...
> At least Max misses me( or just checking I'm leaving)
> Ha


That landy can stay downunderer, remember you can still be the hero and find the 2 door 109 MOD truck brother !!! 

This stuff is supposed to have a stink they hate much like apple cider vinegar etc but she isnt opposed to it so I'll try yours out although currently all self chews are closed ... so I got that going for me. Currently being babysat by yours truly along with two frenchies who are always willing to aid in mass naps.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Ha ha. Miami Vice. I see that. I let the wife decorate and she seems to like the Liberace vibe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant all your dogs being Big Haired gems .. well aside from your " worker " frenchie of course hehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Mom's coming home soon position.
> View attachment 16431199


And they don't even have dive watches geeeesh is there anything our fur mates cant do ? I think not ... besides things that require a thumb I guess. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had another watery episode yesterday 😮
> We often walk over a stream via this little wooden footbridge.
> View attachment 16430993
> 
> ...


Glad Sprocket made it out alright. I hope these experiences don't deter him from getting back in the water.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> It's bloody good stuff,
> I also mix steroid and saline for ear drops.
> On a mix my old vet showed me..takes the heat out of them and they ignore the wound and bloody great for ears...
> At least Max misses me( or just checking I'm leaving)
> Ha🇦🇺🇦🇺👍


Making sure you're out of sight better getting into mischief! 😂


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Walking the little monster


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had another watery episode yesterday 😮
> We often walk over a stream via this little wooden footbridge.
> View attachment 16430993
> 
> ...


Thats it now...he gets carried over bridges...whilst wearing floaties!!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sprocket knows who has his back, for sure! 💪 🚁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

🤣


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone smells pizza.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Son's..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My youngest fella took this pic today.....trouble with on farm 

Give way just has a whole new meaning!!
All the best fellow animal crazies!!
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16434144
> 
> My youngest fella took this pic today.....trouble with on farm
> 
> ...


You need that whole rig just to put out the wheely-bin! Hardcore 🤓


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> You need that whole rig just to put out the wheely-bin! Hardcore 🤓


Full of bottles Snag🍺🍺..doing my bit mate


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Full of bottles Snag🍺🍺..doing my bit mate


I take it that’s just the first run then?! 🍾🍻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I take it that’s just the first run then?! 🍾🍻


Embarrassing but true...my local garbage collector I " gift" avocados 🥑 too.
Has said..." Dave get an extra bin mate..I'm not allowed to lift them when glass is crushed!!"
So....moving to cans!!
Bonus..big bonus!!!
My sons hate cans and my beautiful wife makes a single bottle last longer than I thought humanly possible.
Free the feet..gout..hip..knees..
If my elbow goes I'm a goner.
Made your room up mate..you are bunking with Tats!!
Diese is big enough for his own is my best guess?????









Edit...check out ABC musterdogs ...
it's the bloodygrouse!!!.downunderer


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had another watery episode yesterday
> We often walk over a stream via this little wooden footbridge.
> View attachment 16430993
> 
> ...


Sprocket had some serious episodes recently Snag. Glad everything went OK. He's got an guardian angel behind him 
Little sunbathing again.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Those puppies are sure growing fast Alun. It looks like they've settled in with the clan nicely! You know me, I just want get down there with them and roll around!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Those puppies are sure growing fast Alun. It looks like they've settled in with the clan nicely! You know me, I just want get down there with them and roll around!


Oh yes, they are growing like mushrooms after rain, as we say here. 
You're always welcome mate, as well as other doggie crazy guys 
Sun is gone, so it's warmer with grandpa Darian.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I half way expected to see you peeking out of there too, 🐶


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Embarrassing but true...my local garbage collector I " gift" avocados 🥑 too.
> Has said..." Dave get an extra bin mate..I'm not allowed to lift them when glass is crushed!!"
> So....moving to cans!!
> Bonus..big bonus!!!
> ...


Can guy here Dave….hands down better flavor..

Although I am a left handed only child so there’s that..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Did someone say Frittata?.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Superbowl


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Antarctica/Penguin happy feet Monster~and Luciano..fun in the snow


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Embarrassing but true...my local garbage collector I " gift" avocados 🥑 too.
> Has said..." Dave get an extra bin mate..I'm not allowed to lift them when glass is crushed!!"
> So....moving to cans!!
> Bonus..big bonus!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

CWC RN Diver with Sheltie Dog


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sprocket had some serious episodes recently Snag. Glad everything went OK. He's got an guardian angel behind him
> Little sunbathing again.


Those 2 yellow pups are just too cute together. Somebody should adopt them together.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Heartworm and tick tablet this morning...one slice of ham will lure Sal's out from table.
Max...thinks they are a treat!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Heartworm and tick tablet this morning...one slice of ham will lure Sal's out from table.
> Max...thinks they are a treat!!
> View attachment 16435856
> View attachment 16435857
> View attachment 16435858


I dunno, Dave. That look on Max's face doesn't look like a dog expecting a treat, to me. Looks more like a, "Who do you think you're trying to fool?"


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Look how close he is because he smells Superbowl hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket had another watery episode yesterday 😮
> We often walk over a stream via this little wooden footbridge.
> View attachment 16430993
> 
> ...


Geez Snags! Poor lil sprocket! Floyd and Poppy have jackets on, might I suggest Sprocket also gets a jacket…… maybe this one?








😂😂😂. So glad everyone is okay….. again!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

My Baby 🐦


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> My Baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely made my bloody day!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> Those 2 yellow pups are just too cute together. Somebody should adopt them together.


That would be a Jackpot for them and us too Urb 

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Belly rubs then tucked in for the night.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Belly rubs then tucked in for the night.
> View attachment 16436658
> View attachment 16436659
> View attachment 16436660


Belly up, Get that belly! Love it Diesels! Little belly rub, little chest scratch, lots of love!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Paw patrol.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally dry enough to go in the field. Nothing to see, just plowed fields. Deep, winter furrow.












































Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I met this cutie on my run home today. ‘Lundy’, a 9 month old Working Cocker, or Wocker 😂😍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I met this cutie on my run home today. ‘Lundy’, a 9 month old Working Cocker, or Wocker
> View attachment 16437381
> 
> View attachment 16437382


Such cutie 

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

A good outing with dumb and dumber. The little one is a thief but her distant uncle is very tolerant. 


















Followed by a good nap.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm posting this here cause this dude whoever he is could have spent that 4,000,000.00$ on dogs and not some piece of  watch.... cant buy good taste I guess  those stacks are his GIA diamond rating cards for insurance I'm guessing .. 

He could have gotten a puppy wtf ?





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KM_AB said:


> A good outing with dumb and dumber. The little one is a thief but her distant uncle is very tolerant.
> 
> View attachment 16437890
> 
> ...


Omg cuteness overload... let next season be the two of them bringing back pheasants or waterfowl 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KM_AB said:


> A good outing with dumb and dumber. The little one is a thief but her distant uncle is very tolerant.
> 
> View attachment 16437890
> 
> ...


Nice looking pups.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm posting this here cause this dude whoever he is could have spent that 4,000,000.00$ on dogs and not some piece of  watch.... cant buy good taste I guess  those stacks are his GIA diamond rating cards for insurance I'm guessing ..
> 
> He could have gotten a puppy wtf ?
> 
> ...


Less Fat Joe, more Otis, por favor.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> I met this cutie on my run home today. ‘Lundy’, a 9 month old Working Cocker, or Wocker 😂😍
> View attachment 16437381


I immediately thought "None shall pass!" when I saw this one


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Less Fat Joe, more Otis, por favor.


I can speak both of those languages! 

Fast paced - in the moment of one pup realizing another pup is getting Ma attention which according to all of them can never occur at least not without a Attention seeking challenge!!! 


Gunter & Otis were involved in the poorly image taking of this moment.















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm posting this here cause this dude whoever he is could have spent that 4,000,000.00$ on dogs and not some piece of  watch.... cant buy good taste I guess  those stacks are his GIA diamond rating cards for insurance I'm guessing ..
> 
> He could have gotten a puppy wtf ?
> 
> ...


$4 mil... he could of sent some to Noc and other shelters/orgs that help animals! 
Also I see a couple of momma's boys. 😁 just like Koji, he's my wife's shadow.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

didn't snow over there?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> didn't snow over there?


No snow yesterday, none forecast for the foreseeable 😀
Sunrise from work this morning. I’ll see the hounds when I get home this arvo 🥰


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16439605


Love the pics of the dogs and the scenery, but waaaaay too many watch pics. Might have to yellow card yourself. 😂


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

A 2:1 ratio seems fair’nuff ….


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hell I was going to talk my " free the feet" mate in to a mullet cut and ask how that beard must scare the ****e out of small children ..asked Max and Sal's..
Their on your side Snag..
They rolled on me mate









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Love the pics of the dogs and the scenery, but waaaaay too many watch pics. Might have to yellow card yourself. 😂
> View attachment 16440824


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Tuna and dog. Both darth.( Or at least black)
Sbbn025 and Bouvier Des Flanders.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16441587


The Pom in me keeps thinking that looks like a nice day. And no [email protected]#$%^&*ing giant spiders, snakes and otherwise deadly creatures.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> No snow yesterday, none forecast for the foreseeable
> Sunrise from work this morning. I’ll see the hounds when I get home this arvo
> View attachment 16440806


Red sky in morning Snag..
Big day out there?


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Red sky in morning Snag..
> Big day out there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Nah, it was a nice day; sun popped out in the p.m., wind was gentle, air cold but dry. After all the shlte we’ve had recently it was lovely. The light is returning too - no longer pitch black when we get up which is noice 😎


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry for all canine friends here, I have to confess that I've watching this on daily basis in the past month


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KOB. said:


> The Pom in me keeps thinking that looks like a nice day. And no [email protected]#$%^&*ing giant spiders, snakes and otherwise deadly creatures.


That's right... everything in Australia is trying to kill you! 😰😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> That's right... everything in Australia is trying to kill you! 😰😂


Not me Diese!!!
I'll look after you mate!!
Snag has " croc" duty.
Alun can't come cause he"" ll never fit all his new pets in !
Charles is coming cause ge can roll over the side after a bi g night on the turns...wink is in..Tat's deadset.
Jase...definitely. 
The whole bloody D&D crew!!!
Cairns..dive the reef..
A bloody big show..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I'm in!


I knew you'd be up for it!!!
Google Yorky's Knob Marina and the fanny bay hotel in NT.
Will be epic..Snag is deso driver..cause in NQ and NT..they will take him for a fit old back packer😄😄🇦🇺🇦🇺🍺


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Not me Diese!!!
> I'll look after you mate!!
> Snag has " croc" duty.
> Alun can't come cause he"" ll never fit all his new pets in !
> ...


I need a vacation close to the water for sure.


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

Had to break in the new Hodinkee strap in with a hike. I think I wore out the little guy 😁


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I knew you'd be up for it!!!
> Google Yorky's Knob Marina and the fanny bay hotel in NT.
> Will be epic..Snag is deso driver..cause in NQ and NT..they will take him for a fit old back packer😄😄🇦🇺🇦🇺🍺


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No Poppy on the walk this morning. The Fragrant One took her to the vets instead to get a persistent & worsening limp investigated. Turns out it is easily treatable (a corn on her pad) so she will hopefully get sorted next week when she goes in to get her teeth cleaned 👍🏻 

The other usual suspects enjoyed some welcome sun 😎


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Not me Diese!!!
> I'll look after you mate!!
> Snag has " croc" duty.
> Alun can't come cause he"" ll never fit all his new pets in !
> ...


Sign me up Dave.
My wife would go in a heartbeat.
The girls would be over the moon until they learn how long the flight is..
‘Fraid Azloe would whine himself to death and Ripple would pee in the plane 37 1/2 times while shrieking at a frequency that cooks the flight controls..
So Liz and I will ditch everyone and head down there!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Poppy on the walk this morning. The Fragrant One took her to the vets instead to get a persistent & worsening limp investigated. Turns out it is easily treatable (a corn on her pad) so she will hopefully get sorted next week when she goes in to get her teeth cleaned 👍🏻
> 
> The other usual suspects enjoyed some welcome sun 😎
> View attachment 16443870
> ...


Sprocks playing it safe lately Snag?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sprocks playing it safe lately Snag?


Yup, no near death experiences recently. They say they come in threes though mate, so I’m always on the look-out 👀


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> No Poppy on the walk this morning. The Fragrant One took her to the vets instead to get a persistent & worsening limp investigated. Turns out it is easily treatable (a corn on her pad) so she will hopefully get sorted next week when she goes in to get her teeth cleaned 👍🏻
> 
> The other usual suspects enjoyed some welcome sun 😎
> View attachment 16443870
> ...


From the doom and gloom reporting out of the UK Daily Mail, you guys are about to get hammered, although the worse is supposed to be further south than your location. Time to hunker down and hang with the beasts, unless you are on duty.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> unless you are on duty


👍🏻☑


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a good friend who retired from the USCG. He was a pilot on the MH-65. He spent 7 years at Sitka Alaska. He tells some tales that make your hair curl. The point is, you really don't have any say in the matter once you get in the air, but stay safe.

Edit: I forgot to mention. His call sign was "Wild Bill".


----------



## Strat272 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> 👍🏻☑
> View attachment 16444228


Snag, does HM on chopper stand for Her Majesty’s as in Her Majesty’s Ship?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Snag, does HM on chopper stand for Her Majesty’s as in Her Majesty’s Ship?


(Sadly) Yes.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> (Sadly) Yes.


I use the best
I use the rest
I use the enemy
I use anarchy


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16443812


Oh yeah Snag..we will get a lot of fun there mate!
Lot of mates in the top end, you'll be like play nit work but there choppers ( some of them) are a little smaller than yours..not all but some🤦‍♂️🌊🦈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I use the best
> I use the rest
> I use the enemy
> I use anarchy


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sign me up Dave.
> My wife would go in a heartbeat.
> The girls would be over the moon until they learn how long the flight is..
> ‘Fraid Azloe would whine himself to death and Ripple would pee in the plane 37 1/2 times while shrieking at a frequency that cooks the flight controls..
> So Liz and I will ditch everyone and head down there!


Thats a plan!! A break without the kids and pooches!

Bet they'd look at you both in a whole new light on return!

Ha..for sure


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Not me Diese!!!
> I'll look after you mate!!
> Snag has " croc" duty.
> Alun can't come cause he"" ll never fit all his new pets in !
> ...


Count me in Dave, I’ve got your back!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Strat272 said:


> View attachment 16444426


always struggle whether I need this..while I have the yellow SW already


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Rolling up to the house after a week away from home and the welcoming committee is waiting.
Simple pleasures..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

seikomatic said:


> always struggle whether I need this..while I have the yellow SW already


You do mate...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Rolling up to the house after a week away from home and the welcoming committee is waiting.
> Simple pleasures..
> View attachment 16445369


Good dogs, boys. Good dogs.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Belly rubs...








Then lights out. 😴


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Belly rubs...
> View attachment 16445865
> 
> Then lights out. 😴
> View attachment 16445866


This is 100%








You know I wouldn’t let a belly rub post get by!😂😂.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

seikomatic said:


> Is that a real dog as I've seen pix like this before..


Maisie’s quite real


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog for a frigid walk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We dig up vines, flowers, prune, make a mess, and so on... And it's hard to take a decent pics of us. But, we are cute


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Ear scratches...








And Roxy questioning my foot attire. 😂
#coverthefeet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The "What took so long to open the door, it's cold outside, you moron" look.
Sorry boys, morning constitution


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Sna' is back .... but at least the sun and Louis are oot


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

No. No more cookies. You could stand to lose a few pounds, Fatboy.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The not so little guy is 4 months old. He’s helping me break in and season a new smoker today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16448251
> 
> View attachment 16448253
> 
> ...


Looks like a beautiful day in the northern paradise!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> No. No more cookies. You could stand to lose a few pounds, Fatboy.
> View attachment 16448622


I’m digging the lateral stink eye. That sht is masterclass..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Ear scratches...
> View attachment 16448164
> 
> And Roxy questioning my foot attire. 😂
> ...


Haven't seen Koji getting much love. Where's the justice??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16448298
> The "What took so long to open the door, it's cold outside, you moron" look.
> Sorry boys, morning constitution





WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I’m digging the lateral stink eye. That sht is masterclass..


Got to 👍 agree, took it to the next level..plus a long hang outside!!👏👏


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Haven't seen Koji getting much love. Where's the justice??


Ain’t nothin gettin past Urb..
Koji has feelings too, man up D and spread the ❤ 🐶❤


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> Haven't seen Koji getting much love. Where's the justice??


He's my wife's shadow. He only comes around if there's food or my wife's not home.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> He's my wife's shadow. He only comes around if there's food or my wife's not home.
> View attachment 16450174


Alright. I'll allow it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Looks like a beautiful day in the northern paradise!


Outside of the showers D, they were pretty unpleasant 💨🌨🌡❄🌊🌫🤗


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesels said:


> He's my wife's shadow. He only comes around if there's food or my wife's not home.
> View attachment 16450174


I love this Chihuahua 💕😍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GORGEOUS 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

predapio said:


> No. No more cookies. You could stand to lose a few pounds, Fatboy.
> View attachment 16448622


I saw the post before the picture and thought you were addressing me. Whew!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Outside of the showers D, they were pretty unpleasant 💨🌨🌡❄🌊🌫🤗
> View attachment 16450467


I saw the U.K. was getting back to back storms but I thought they were passing south of you. 
We're in a severe drought. I'd love to get some days of 💩⛈🌧. We get some drizzles and the meteorologists act like we're having the storm of the decade. 🙄🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Those are some hairy blankets. 😮😄


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Post poop morning cookie


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> I saw the U.K. was getting back to back storms but I thought they were passing south of you.
> We're in a severe drought. I'd love to get some days of 💩⛈🌧. We get some drizzles and the meteorologists act like we're having the storm of the decade. 🙄🤣


Yes, we missed the worst of the latest storms, just a bit of a blow up here as usual.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Post poop morning cookie


For the hound or you? 😂


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

How he gets his way.

Dad, you're in my spot.

Then he crushes me 

So I have to move.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

predapio said:


> How he gets his way.
> 
> Dad, you're in my spot.
> 
> ...


Aawww... he just wants to snuggle. Either that or he's a smart dog getting you out of his space! 🤔🤣


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

My Oris Aquis and Lenny the Mad Cockerpoo.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Diesels said:


> Aawww... he just wants to snuggle. Either that or he's a smart dog getting you out of his space! 🤔🤣


Definitely the latter. Mom is his snuggle bunny.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Steverino 417 said:


> My Oris Aquis and Lenny the Mad Cockerpoo.
> View attachment 16452156
> 
> View attachment 16452155


Lenny....love that name. Reminds me of Lenny & Squiggy from Laverne & Shirley.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16450553


Of course I love them all but once again Floyd is showing he really knows how to make full use of his space👍😁😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16452213


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

No watch pictures today thank you


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

is there anything you don't like about this clone..


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Outside of the showers D, they were pretty unpleasant 💨🌨🌡❄🌊🌫🤗
> View attachment 16450467


remind me someone who takes a selfie everyday


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16452213


I know you have some nice watches that you've posted on other threads, but on this thread the dogs are the main attraction.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Paxman said:


> Maisie’s quite real


Tell her to forgive me..and don't get upset for I didn't mean for it.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

She's actually snoring. 😴😂


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Diesels said:


> I know you have some nice watches that you've posted on other threads, but on this thread the dogs are the main attraction.


Lol. Thanks. He is always curled up and sleeping. 12 pound Shih Tzu.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

On the nice days, the neighborhood watch, like to sit out front and harass whoever dares pass them. Might as well charge that ol' lume while we're out here


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Had a warm spring-like day here and got to enjoy some time outside with Cal.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> Had a warm spring-like day here and got to enjoy some time outside with Cal.
> View attachment 16454288
> 
> View attachment 16454289


He sure is a cute pup.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> GORGEOUS


Ha. Thanks. He’s a very dapper Dan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16452213


Response would be much better received with the watch on the background and the dog in the forefront. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

karwath said:


> Had a warm spring-like day here and got to enjoy some time outside with Cal.
> View attachment 16454288
> 
> View attachment 16454289


Vizsla or Weimaraner?

Irrespective..............beautiful dog.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Morning tummy-rub ecstasy 😍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Scratching, rubbing, then sleep time.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Russ1965 said:


> Vizsla or Weimaraner?
> 
> Irrespective..............beautiful dog.


He is a Weimaraner


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Morning tummy-rub ecstasy 😍
> View attachment 16455161


BELLY RUBS!!!! Get that sprocket belly! 😃😃😃
Wonder who is enjoying that more? 



Diesels said:


> Scratching, rubbing, then sleep time.
> View attachment 16455268
> View attachment 16455270
> View attachment 16455271
> ...


Head scratches, back scratches, butt scratches all great! Not quite belly rubs but still fantastic!!! 🥰🥰. 
Great pics guys! #bestthreadonwus.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo waiting for her morning cookie from Mrs Maddog, and my Seiko SLA 039…..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A farm dog day..pic heavy and bored .300 plus mm of rain on top of the last 1.7 metres in last 3 months🌊
Verandah bound...my gal brings me ☕ ( I'm immune to ratsac so she is trying something new she said)
Max..senses movement takes a rub, ( he is a one person dog)Sal is listening to all the reason's why taking a dump in the back of my ute is bad idea!
.Max and I are both off diet day..tries his luck in kitchen and fails.
So does oldest Son ...ha.
Now we are back in to rain to rinse and repeat 🤔🤔.time to retire..
Have to say big welcome to all new dogs and their slaves plus Stella pics of all our dogs.
Keep it up..brilliant work!!








Dave🇦🇺🍺🍺


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> A farm dog day..pic heavy and bored .300 plus mm of rain on top of the last 1.7 metres in last 3 months
> Verandah bound...my gal brings me  ( I'm immune to ratsac so she is trying something new she said)
> Max..senses movement takes a rub, ( he is a one person dog)Sal is listening to all the reason's why taking a dump in the back of my ute is bad idea!
> .Max and I are both off diet day..tries his luck in kitchen and fails.
> ...


Dont go using all your fancy schmancy eurocentric measurements on us Mister .. that stuff may fly in the downunderer but here in America we use the normal feet , inches , miles per hour , ya know the right measurements. 


It's like 14 degrees today but feels like 8 degrees & windy . . The kind of cold that makes your marrow shutter and shake. I'm a so absolutely ready for spring , signs of the orange / yellowish orb in the skies & to be able to feel its effect of warmth. 


Here have some Otis, pearl and maybe even some Gunter brother ...



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo waiting for her morning cookie from Mrs Maddog, and my Seiko SLA 039…..
> 
> View attachment 16455912
> View attachment 16455914


Awww Kilo !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dont go using all your fancy schmancy eurocentric measurements on us Mister .. that stuff may fly in the downunderer but here in America we use the normal feet , inches , miles per hour , ya know the right measurements.
> 
> 
> It's like 14 degrees today but feels like 8 degrees & windy . . The kind of cold that makes your marrow shutter and shake. I'm a so absolutely ready for spring , signs of the orange / yellowish orb in the skies & to be able to feel its effect of warmth.
> ...


Ha..you are a top fella Tats..
Can we agree on Knots??.we have Snag to factor..plus.ill use a chart with fathoms!!!
Pics are great, no way you could survive your weather and internment house bound without your beautiful pets.
However Otis has got such a great head on him.
Multiple characters..
Pic taken of Max and Sal from 8 ft 6" away...99%RH..
See you mate🇦🥑🥑


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dont go using all your fancy schmancy eurocentric measurements on us Mister .. that stuff may fly in the downunderer but here in America we use the normal feet , inches , miles per hour , ya know the right measurements.
> 
> 
> It's like 14 degrees today but feels like 8 degrees & windy . . The kind of cold that makes your marrow shutter and shake. I'm a so absolutely ready for spring , signs of the orange / yellowish orb in the skies & to be able to feel its effect of warmth.
> ...


"Will you get this giant infant off me, please?"


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> "Will you get this giant infant off me, please?"


Said pearl almost every hour of every single day since he arrived lol.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha..you are a top fella Tats..
> Can we agree on Knots??.we have Snag to factor..plus.ill use a chart with fathoms!!!
> Pics are great, no way you could survive your weather and internment house bound without your beautiful pets.
> However Otis has got such a great head on him.
> ...


Great picture of the boys .. are they performing the very rarely photographed synchronized napping ?? Wowza hahaha 

You're the Top fella ... 

And yes we can agree on knots and phantoms  fathoms hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dont go using all your fancy schmancy eurocentric measurements on us Mister .. that stuff may fly in the downunderer but here in America we use the normal feet , inches , miles per hour , ya know the right measurements.
> 
> 
> It's like 14 degrees today but feels like 8 degrees & windy . . The kind of cold that makes your marrow shutter and shake. I'm a so absolutely ready for spring , signs of the orange / yellowish orb in the skies & to be able to feel its effect of warmth.
> ...


That Otis looks like a real lover...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo waiting for her morning cookie from Mrs Maddog, and my Seiko SLA 039…..
> 
> View attachment 16455912
> View attachment 16455914


Always love to see the beautiful Kilo girl! If her picture is not in the dictionary beside the word "fluffy" it should be!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> A farm dog day..pic heavy and bored .300 plus mm of rain on top of the last 1.7 metres in last 3 months🌊
> Verandah bound...my gal brings me ☕ ( I'm immune to ratsac so she is trying something new she said)
> Max..senses movement takes a rub, ( he is a one person dog)Sal is listening to all the reason's why taking a dump in the back of my ute is bad idea!
> .Max and I are both off diet day..tries his luck in kitchen and fails.
> ...


I hate that you guys are getting poured on like that, at least you have an awesome family and great pack of animals to hang out with. I'll let you decide who belongs in which group.... Think "dry" thoughts!



TatsNGuns said:


> Dont go using all your fancy schmancy eurocentric measurements on us Mister .. that stuff may fly in the downunderer but here in America we use the normal feet , inches , miles per hour , ya know the right measurements.
> 
> 
> It's like 14 degrees today but feels like 8 degrees & windy . . The kind of cold that makes your marrow shutter and shake. I'm a so absolutely ready for spring , signs of the orange / yellowish orb in the skies & to be able to feel its effect of warmth.
> ...


Dat Pelagos! . Hang in there Tats! Starting to get some warmer days and nights here in the south east. Spring is a coming! For the record we'll take pics of the pack anytime we can get them. Got a pretty good laugh at Pearl doing her impersonation of a pillow 😄. Why do I get the feeling they have one of those love/hate relationships? Seems like Pearl would be mad about having to play pillow, but I bet in secret she don't mind so much. 

BTW... #bestthreadonwus 😎


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> I hate that you guys are getting poured on like that, at least you have an awesome family and great pack of animals to hang out with. I'll let you decide who belongs in which group.... Think "dry" thoughts!
> 
> 
> Dat Pelagos! . Hang in there Tats! Starting to get some warmer days and nights here in the south east. Spring is a coming! For the record we'll take pics of the pack anytime we can get them. Got a pretty good laugh at Pearl doing her impersonation of a pillow . Why do I get the feeling they have one of those love/hate relationships? Seems like Pearl would be mad about having to play pillow, but I bet in secret she don't mind so much.
> ...


Pearl is a spark plug... she is hands down the most cuddle bug of any dog like ever with us humans , when it comes to dogs she can be just like you stated hehehehe you smart human you. Pearl power checks every animal on this planet .. she has NO clue she is the smallest of them all.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Puppies on the watch


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Puppies on the watch


They're looking like little big-dogs already - wow!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl is a spark plug... she is hands down the most cuddle bug of any dog like ever with us humans , when it comes to dogs she can be just like you stated hehehehe you smart human you. Pearl power checks every animal on this planet .. she has NO clue she is the smallest of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must be nice having that fence project completed Tats - this is something I desperately need in my yard. 
Who's the black and white visitor?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16457636


Bobo! Where have you been? Hope you're doing good.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Bobo! Where have you been? Hope you're doing good.


Hi Diesel
We're both doing fine, Bruno and I.

I found myself getting really sad and depressed after reading about people here losing their buddies.😞
Can't handle it, so I decided to stay away for a bit.

I miss seeing all the photos, but I'm at the brink of tears just writing this, so I know I can't stick around.😞
Sorry guys.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Always love to see the beautiful Kilo girl! If her picture is not in the dictionary beside the word "fluffy" it should be!


shes blowing her coat right now, so some extra floff…..

the standing joke in the world of the Akita is that they only shed twice a year:


January to June
July to December


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Puppies on the watch


Not that I object to seeing the cute little buggers, but didn't you think a couple of them had forever homes lined up that would've taken them in by now, Noc? Or am I ahead of schedule?


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano, with his Ebel BTR GMT


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Hi Diesel
> We're both doing fine, Bruno and I.
> 
> I found myself getting really sad and depressed after reading about people here losing their buddies.😞
> ...


Mate..
Time and tide...inevitably occurs.
Hope you change your view.
Your friend 
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16459242
> 
> Luciano, with his Ebel BTR GMT


You are going to get a mild and friendly instruction soon.
Take it on the chin mate
Luciano is the king..not Ebel.
Dave


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16459242
> 
> Luciano, with his Ebel BTR GMT


Love the dial and hands...except the case...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> shes blowing her coat right now, so some extra floff…..
> 
> the standing joke in the world of the Akita is that they only shed twice a year:
> 
> ...


should start to collect them all and knit a sweater for Winter.....


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Paxman said:


> Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie
> View attachment 16457895
> View attachment 16457897


I think she realizes that's her poster gal pose


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> shes blowing her coat right now, so some extra floff…..
> 
> the standing joke in the world of the Akita is that they only shed twice a year:
> 
> ...


🤣🤣 That's a lot of shedding! All dogs have their own beauty, but Kilo owns the fluffy category! 



seikomatic said:


> should start to collect them all and knit a sweater for Winter.....


You beat me to it seikomatic! That was my first thought. Warmest sweater ever! 🤣🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16459242
> 
> Luciano, with his Ebel BTR GMT


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16459242
> 
> Luciano, with his Ebel BTR GMT





DaveandStu said:


> You are going to get a mild and friendly instruction soon.
> Take it on the chin mate
> Luciano is the king..not Ebel.
> Dave





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16459789
> View attachment 16459791


And there it is mate! 🤣 🤣 Beautiful watch, but definitely lets see a better shot of that pupper please!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Hi Diesel
> We're both doing fine, Bruno and I.
> 
> I found myself getting really sad and depressed after reading about people here losing their buddies.😞
> ...


BOBO, fully understand it mate. I'll be looking for Bruno in the back ground of pics you post in other threads!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Edit - Poppy’s off to the vet today for some bodywork reno’; corn removal from front pad, lump reomval from forehead, teeth clean/extract. The new and improved version should be home tonight 👍🏻


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16459827
> 
> View attachment 16459826
> 
> ...


Just actually read the post, Hope all goes well with Poppy, please update us! Also I see Floyd is still.....Floyd.🤣🤣. Get that belly while you can!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Hi Diesel
> We're both doing fine, Bruno and I.
> 
> I found myself getting really sad and depressed after reading about people here losing their buddies.😞
> ...


I understand it's hard to read about members best mates passing on, and it's devastating when it happens to our own. I hope you'll stop by now and then to post pics of Bruno and see some great pics of some great dogs on adventures, misadventures, and some just being lazy (my dogs).


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16459939
> 
> View attachment 16459940
> 
> View attachment 16459938


That chihuahua....................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Paxman said:


> Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie
> View attachment 16457895
> View attachment 16457897




I love Maisie


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> That chihuahua....................


Both Roxy and Koji are chihuahua mixes. Koji just looks more like a chihuahua.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Both Roxy and Koji are chihuahua mixes. Koji just looks more like a chihuahua.


I had a pair of them too, but they passed away many years ago.

One was crossed with a Papillon (we called her Chi Chi) and the male was a teacup, named Pepe.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey, it’s breakfast time!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tessio wondering, "Why is he so small?"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy back from the vets; two teeth lighter, corn & lump free. I’ll see her tomorrow afternoon when I get home from work 😍


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Squirrels of the world be afraid - Kilo can levitate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy back from the vets; two teeth lighter, corn & lump free. I’ll see her tomorrow afternoon when I get home from work 😍
> View attachment 16460769
> View attachment 16460965


Soon Mach 2 will be rebroken on beach dash🤞👏👏


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16459939
> 
> View attachment 16459940
> 
> View attachment 16459938


God I need a " pup" out of those plugga cross things on your feet Diese!!
The 2 little ones with big hearts look very secure..👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Squirrels of the world be afraid - Kilo can levitate!
> 
> View attachment 16460840


In her element MD..she must be loving it..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Soon Mach 2 will be rebroken on beach dash🤞👏👏


It’ll be great to see her walk without limping on hard surfaces. Grass, earth & the beach was fine, but pavement/asphalt/gravel was not.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It must be nice having that fence project completed Tats - this is something I desperately need in my yard.
> Who's the black and white visitor?


That's lincoln the doodle sparta warrior albeit I posted those pics cause both Otis and lincoln are on the look out for where and when pearl the torpedoe will reenter there personal space zone .... lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> God I need a " pup" out of those plugga cross things on your feet Diese!!
> The 2 little ones with big hearts look very secure..👍👍


Dave, they are Keen's. I need to protect my toes from all the clutter my wife has around the house. 🤪


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> It’ll be great to see her walk without limping on hard surfaces. Grass, earth & the beach was fine, but pavement/asphalt/gravel was not.


And she'll be faster without the lump... that was aerodynamic drag. 😁😂


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> In her element MD..she must be loving it..


She very much prefers a minus in front of her temps, and snow is just a bonus!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> She very much prefers a minus in front of her temps, and snow is just a bonus!
> View attachment 16461308


She is a beauty!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Give a dog a bone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atleywatches (Nov 20, 2021)

Some absolutely beautiful pups in this thread!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> She is a beauty!


Thanks man……..I gotta say, dogs rock!

can’t imagine my life with out her - she is my antidepressant, going every where we go and if she can’t come with us, we’ll then, we don’t go…….simple as that


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> She very much prefers a minus in front of her temps, and snow is just a bonus!
> View attachment 16461308


It's so good to see dogs in their element! Big fluffy pooch on a cold clear day is s beautiful thing for sure!


Speedy B said:


> Give a dog a bone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frenchies have somehow found a little spot in my heart since I've been following this thread. Always love to see Jax. Give him a bone and a head scratch!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Whatcha eating?








Not sharing? That's why I like mom better!








Aahhhh... clean bed and blankets, fresh out of the dryer.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> if she can’t come with us, we’ll then, we don’t go…….simple as that


this is how it should be


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

One of those days...🙄


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> One of those days...🙄
> View attachment 16462079
> View attachment 16462086
> View attachment 16462083


Poor fella…


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Diesels said:


> Dave, they are Keen's. I need to protect my toes from all the clutter my wife has around the house. 🤪


Keen best boots by far.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dreich (or worse) weather again. Thanks for that word Snag!

Of course as soon as Sasha spotted the camera, off she went. Molly trying to stalk her:









































































Backyard:










I forgot to get this outside, but it was in play:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> Dreich (or worse) weather again. Thanks for that word Snag!
> 
> Of course as soon as Sasha spotted the camera, off she went. Molly trying to stalk her:
> 
> ...


Winter wonderland! ❄❄❄


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

predapio said:


> Keen best boots by far.


Yes they are. I also like Asolo boots. Comfortable, durable, and you can find them on sale quite often.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Winter wonderland! ❄❄❄


I begin to be a little suspicious of Sasha. Why is she so averse to having her mug put on the record? What capers is she pulling when you're not looking? Is she a hacker?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Dreich (or worse) weather again. Thanks for that word Snag!
> 
> Of course as soon as Sasha spotted the camera, off she went. Molly trying to stalk her:
> 
> ...


Duc, that snowy scene with your beautiful pooches.....we need more!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

This is what I get for taking pics with the iPhone - It wants to focus on bowl of dog food instead of....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> this is how it should be


Plus 1...maybe a lot more than 1!
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> It's so good to see dogs in their element! Big fluffy pooch on a cold clear day is s beautiful thing for sure!
> 
> Frenchies have somehow found a little spot in my heart since I've been following this thread. Always love to see Jax. Give him a bone and a head scratch!


Thanks He’s my 2nd. I love the breed. So affectionate and lovable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Drake and Khan - basically are the wife’s favorite living beings. Including me. 
Haha. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> I begin to be a little suspicious of Sasha. Why is she so averse to having her mug put on the record? What capers is she pulling when you're not looking? Is she a hacker?


Maybe she's a part of Anonymous. 😄


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

duc said:


> Dreich (or worse) weather again. Thanks for that word Snag!
> 
> Of course as soon as Sasha spotted the camera, off she went. Molly trying to stalk her:
> 
> ...


I love all these snow shot. It was 76 here today


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> One of those days...🙄
> View attachment 16462079
> View attachment 16462086
> View attachment 16462083


Glad they were able to get Bruno to throw it up instead of it getting stuck somewhere trying to pass it out the other way. 🤮👍
Also like how you snuck your watch in the last pic. 🤣


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Having a little fun with my boy. 
And the watch is a Doxa 

















6 month old Tuesday. 67lbs. 









6 months vs 2 months


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Having a little fun with my boy.
> And the watch is a Doxa
> 
> 
> ...


Buoy got big! You lost weight dude 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love all these snow shot. It was 76 here today


Mrs duc will be visiting daughter duc and her family in Orlando in a couple of weeks. That's the closest I'll get to warmth for awhile.

Duc family, Southern Command:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Mrs duc will be visiting daughter duc and her family in Orlando in a couple of weeks. That's the closest I'll get to warmth for awhile.
> 
> Duc family, Southern Command:
> 
> View attachment 16463996


What a bloody great pic mate!!

They need a pup!!
Top stuff
Dave


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> What a bloody great pic mate!!
> 
> They need a pup!!
> Top stuff
> Dave


They have pups. One is that stink bomb Frenchie. I've never experienced room clearing like that little dude can create. I'll see if I can find some pictures.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Snaggletooths.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Snaggletooths.
> View attachment 16464022
> 
> View attachment 16464021


*What kind of furry foot fetish family fiesta am I looking at!!! 😵‍💫😵‍💫😵‍💫*
I’m afraid that no amount of therapy will erase this trauma from Floyd’s memory…..
*😂😂😂😂😂*
kidding snags! I really don’t want to know the truth, but but I laughed out loud for quite a while! Needed that today😂👍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Cutie is adopted today


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

House guest




























BTW, Duc. Were those your dogs in a recent NearME video?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> House guest
> View attachment 16464375
> 
> 
> ...


Negative. When they chase each other around, I always wish I had it on video, but they haven't been filmed yet.

Molly's breeder had a bunch of cats in the house too. I swear Molly picked up her stalking skills from them.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Wonderful news Noc, heartfelt thanks to you, Mrs. Noc and the rest of the pack for all the love and good fortune he's taking with him.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I swear Gio, there was a rabbit here, not 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16464597


Upper first row, 3rd pic. Is it Sid from the animated movie "Ice age"?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16464597


Love seeing Lady P back in action!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

You think this guy coming has treatos for us?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> You think this guy coming has treatos for us?
> View attachment 16464866


A great double act 😍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Snaggletooths.
> View attachment 16464022
> 
> View attachment 16464021


God...this is my 8th time I've tried to reply to this post by the " tooth's".
Having always been known to carry foot in mouth disease by my posts!!!

Have taken safe passage...🤞🤞

My only comment is you are a lucky guy Snag..
Lady Snagga..
Great sense of humour and obviously feel sorry for the bearded barefoot goose!!

All the best in jest mate.
To laugh is gold!!

1.25 metres of rain here in last 4 days..close to Shetlands???


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> God...this is my 8th time I've tried to reply to this post by the " tooth's".
> Having always been known to carry foot in mouth disease by my posts!!!
> 
> Have taken safe passage...🤞🤞
> ...


Even our weather channel mentioned all the rain parts of Australia are getting. Stay safe Dave! 🌧⛈🌧


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

tassyrabbit said:


> View attachment 16465432


Daddy, why does this smell like cheese?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Shower time. These 2 are definitely not water dogs like Sprocket.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

predapio said:


> Daddy, why does this smell like cheese?


I always just think of it as a good luck lick


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Even our weather channel mentioned all the rain parts of Australia are getting. Stay safe Dave!


Thanks mate!!
We are downunderer it all

1.25metres in 4 days so far.
.damn sorry to Tat's ( 49.25")

Serious stuff...over 2 metres
Dam dam dam

( 78.74" to Tats)

It's so wet Diese
.I swear the water is running uphill, we live high( altitude)
Unfortunately a lot of knowledgeable planners will be found wanting.

Biggest one I've seen since 74 floods on this place..

I'm down to home brew soon

Free the feet!!!
Snag...that's not my twin

Love the shower on the little ones Diese..once the door us shut..no where to run..no where to hide

All the best mate
Dave























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

predapio said:


> Daddy, why does this smell like cheese?


I don’t know why but he shows a lot of respect for my watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate!!
> We are downunderer it all
> 
> 1.25metres in 4 days so far.
> ...


Loving the double-pluggas Dave, stay safe & keep the family close 🤜🏻🤛🏻
The Fragrant One sends 💋


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunday morning sofa cuddles 🤗


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Yes they are. I also like Asolo boots. Comfortable, durable, and you can find them on sale quite often.


The ones I tried were meant for the more narrow footed men , for those of us with club like feet I can vouch for Zamberlan ( I think the I-talins make them up in the mountains or something but they are great for all terrain footing it .. for lower type shoe with 4 wheel drive granny low on the fly I recommend the Naglov Unico shoe. You will either love or hate the looks of them instantly but best goretex luggy grippy sobs I have ever used. This is coming from a 30 year Danners the made in Portland variant boot wearer. 

For the thread .. one frenchie, two frenchie .... and a english lad growing always growing oh & the cat too.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Plus 1...maybe a lot more than 1!
> All the best mate
> Dave


In my college years (( not necessarily actually always attending but let's not split hairs)) if you saw me you saw my dog Jake (( the only other rottie I have owned )) be around town , at places to eat , often places to drink, me / Jake period lol. Once I needed to find a place to rent but no place was offering rooms If you had a dog so that meant jake & I living in my open top jeep cj7 for a month & half lol. Someone saw this and liked the level of commitment and offered up a rental so it all worked in time as life generally works out. Life likes the committed ones. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Thanks He’s my 2nd. I love the breed. So affectionate and lovable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 1000% convinced they are reincarnated previous humans 1000% .. that can be something people love or maybe not so much. If you dont like personalities then the frenchie isnt for ya.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> In my college years (( not necessarily actually always attending but let's not split hairs)) if you saw me you saw my dog Jake (( the only other rottie I have owned )) be around town , at places to eat , often places to drink, me / Jake period lol. Once I needed to find a place to rent but no place was offering rooms If you had a dog so that meant jake & I living in my open top jeep cj7 for a month & half lol. Someone saw this and liked the level of commitment and offered up a rental so it all worked in time as life generally works out. Life likes the committed ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wifey has tried to commit me to a place with soft walls, a couple of times already.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm 1000% convinced they are reincarnated previous humans 1000% .. that can be something people love or maybe not so much. If you dont like personalities then the frenchie isnt for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. I think I watched that video about 5 times before I snapped out of it!! 

I agree 100% with your comment. Love that profile shot btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Good stuff Tats..


TatsNGuns said:


> if you saw me you saw my dog Jake (( the only other rottie I have owned )) be around town , at places to eat , often places to drink, me / Jake period lol.


No doubt you were a top grade flaneur..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Wifey has tried to commit me to a place with soft walls, a couple of times already.


Is this where we work out a safe word so we know its time to spring you from loony bin or say Amen or Skol (Dane/Norwegian) which is a traditional toast that kind of covers everything hehehe 

I'm going to go with the Skol !!! But if it's the first choice then break up the answer in individual posts and we will all piece the clues together... 


Here for the downunderer & others seeking annika and her flight times ... first one hit a few branches & a line but she tracks well.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this where we work out a safe word so we know its time to spring you from loony bin or say Amen or Skol (Dane/Norwegian) which is a traditional toast that kind of covers everything hehehe
> 
> I'm going to go with the Skol !!! But if it's the first choice then break up the answer in individual posts and we will all piece the clues together...
> 
> ...


Fantastic!! Something special and fun about seeing a dog locked and loaded, just waiting for that toy to fly! Love it love it love it!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16467865


Those two are _not _locked and loaded 😂😂😂 
They are much more my speed!😁. Love to see them Diesel👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Those two are _not _locked and loaded 😂😂😂
> They are much more my speed!😁. Love to see them Diesel👍


The only time Koji moved fast was when a red tailed hawk tried to snatch him out of the backyard... whew... close call. 😰🦅😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16467865


Another great double act 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> The only time Koji moved fast was when a red tailed hawk tried to snatch him out of the backyard... whew... close call.


Around these parts its prairie hawks and bald eagles ... the creatures they will go for is kind of amazing until it's one of your buddies then it goes from amazing directly to F You bird !!!! 

Ps the fake owls put up through out sections of property. At first moving them every few weeks then you generally wont see them aside from fly overs. Has worked for our free range chickens since a attack a while back. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Around these parts its prairie hawks and bald eagles ... the creatures they will go for is kind of amazing until it's one of your buddies then it goes from amazing directly to F You bird !!!!
> 
> Ps the fake owls put up through out sections of property. At first moving them every few weeks then you generally wont see them aside from fly overs. Has worked for our free range chickens since a attack a while back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


People around here put the fake owls on their roofs because there are a lot of pigeons around. Doesn't really work because sometimes you'll see birds perched on top of the owls. 🤣


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We had a long walk today with Magnus (8 miles) and stopped in a field for some play time. He turned 6 months this past week. How time flies.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Slowly said:


> View attachment 16468670
> View attachment 16468671


Great looking pup mate..welcome to best thread on WUS, bar none great dogs!!
Plus great spread of owners.
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this where we work out a safe word so we know its time to spring you from loony bin or say Amen or Skol (Dane/Norwegian) which is a traditional toast that kind of covers everything hehehe
> 
> I'm going to go with the Skol !!! But if it's the first choice then break up the answer in individual posts and we will all piece the clues together...
> 
> ...


Cracking good post Tats!!
Good arm on that Frisbee for the flying Belgian beauty!!
Did they do " Frisbee " scholarships mate🙃🤷‍♂️🇦🇺🍺!!
Downunderer town I'd wager is probably considering this as our next national sport..
Love seeing a dog launch!!
See you mate👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This arvo..am well and truly beck deep in it for letting them inside without hosing them off

































































Not a bad earthworm either!!
Kooka tucka


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> This arvo..am well and truly beck deep in it for letting them inside without hosing them off
> 
> View attachment 16469836
> View attachment 16469836
> ...


Great pics Dave 👍🏻 #free the feet, not the snake!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> This arvo..am well and truly beck deep in it for letting them inside without hosing them off
> 
> View attachment 16469836
> View attachment 16469836
> ...


🐾🐾🐾🐾 better on wood floors than carpet 🐾🐾🐾🐾


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> 🐾🐾🐾🐾 better on wood floors than carpet 🐾🐾🐾🐾


I was thinking: "Better you than me." Because I know that wrath 👿  😬


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Trying to ignore me


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I was thinking: "Better you than me." Because I know that wrath 👿  😬


True True mate..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Great pics Dave 👍🏻 #free the feet, not the snake!


Meet our " old girl"
Sal's growls and I shoo her in to the roof..no mice!!
However make sure you don't NOT replace that heat bulb in bathroom ensuite!!
Or it's hard to push her back up in the roof!!
She's one of my (6) they all have a shed or house.
They all return every year..
🙃🙃👍🍺
So had a good week after your gal said G'day 🙂🙂














T


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet our " old girl"
> Sal's growls and I shoo her in to the roof..no mice!!
> However make sure you don't NOT replace that heat bulb in bathroom ensuite!!
> Or it's hard to push her back up in the roof!!
> ...


No snakes in Shetters 👍🏻 The only one I want to play with is of the trouser variety 🤭


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> No snakes in Shetters 👍🏻 The only one I want to play with is of the trouser variety 🤭











I have to agree with you Snag...
Hands/ down!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet our " old girl"
> Sal's growls and I shoo her in to the roof..no mice!!
> However make sure you don't NOT replace that heat bulb in bathroom ensuite!!
> Or it's hard to push her back up in the roof!!
> ...


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300 and Maisie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A quiet night in with the hounds. The Fragrant One is away for a week so The Idiot’s Lantern is off and peace & quiet is the order of the evening 👍🏻

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

No soup?. Ok then step over me, because I'm blocking the way..

What a d1ckhead


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

“I like this one. One dog goes one way, and the other goes the other way, and this [dog is]saying, ‘Whaddya want from me?’”


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> “I like this one. One dog goes one way, and the other goes the other way, and this [dog is]saying, ‘Whaddya want from me?’”
> 
> View attachment 16471230


That's so true and very funny mate!!
A dog's life..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300 and Maisie
> View attachment 16470736
> View attachment 16470738
> View attachment 16470739
> View attachment 16470741


Maisie is so patient with your wrist shots..🐕


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

karwath said:


> “I like this one. One dog goes one way, and the other goes the other way, and this [dog is]saying, ‘Whaddya want from me?’”
> 
> View attachment 16471230


Just make sure they don't eat that brick of Trona..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16471019


How's Poppy coming along after having some work done?


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Just make sure they don't eat that brick of Trona..


That would require an EXTREME stomach pumping!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spotted this earlier just now had time to comment, didn't want you to think I was slipping, but I see that belly up in the air! Took a minute since the shot is from far away and Ty is typical fluffy Pomeranian! 
Great picture of Jax by the way👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> How's Poppy coming along after having some work done?


She’s fine, a real trooper, everything is healing as it should. Thanks for asking 🤗


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> This arvo..am well and truly beck deep in it for letting them inside without hosing them off
> 
> View attachment 16469836
> View attachment 16469836
> ...


Talk about your pup looking knackered !!! 


Tell me yall are using the most of those rains and feeling up a bunch of tanks or do yall have any well sealed off man made ponds mate ? 


Ps never seen a bird quite like that fella with the crazy beek? 

Hope the clan are all doing well brother ! 


And for the thread ... otis puppy hybrid almost dog sized ... and his best impression of a great Dane... plus look at that pretty smile 


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Meet our " old girl"
> Sal's growls and I shoo her in to the roof..no mice!!
> However make sure you don't NOT replace that heat bulb in bathroom ensuite!!
> Or it's hard to push her back up in the roof!!
> ...


She could always be a king cobra pet so like she seems fine by me compared to this ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> She could always be a king cobra pet so like she seems fine by me compared to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see some snake skin watch straps from that.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Talk about your pup looking knackered !!!
> 
> 
> Tell me yall are using the most of those rains and feeling up a bunch of tanks or do yall have any well sealed off man made ponds mate ?
> ...


Super pics Tats! 👍 Seems like a couple weeks ago he was level eyed with the frenchies 😳. Couple of those pics had me laughing pretty good, especially the ears pulled up one😂😂.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> I see some snake skin watch straps from that.


Aww heck naw!!!! Tell you what Diesels, you jump right on that job and call me when the straps are finished. I promise I’ll buy the first one👍. 
People playing with snakes !


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Spotted this earlier just now had time to comment, didn't want you to think I was slipping, but I see that belly up in the air! Took a minute since the shot is from far away and Ty is typical fluffy Pomeranian!
> Great picture of Jax by the way


Thanks. Ty was being submissive and Jax had no idea how to respond so when in doubt he does yoga. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Talk about your pup looking knackered !!!
> 
> 
> Tell me yall are using the most of those rains and feeling up a bunch of tanks or do yall have any well sealed off man made ponds mate ?
> ...


Terrific pics again mate( we all are in awe of Otis and his growth rate) ..love all your dogs character and each personality. 
Mate we hold back approx 8-900 mega litres plus keep a reserve on top of spillways.
Then release any additional in to system. 

House tanks are full except for a couple that exploded from pressure ..couldn't disconnect pipes quick enough.

Water..water everywhere...

Love your gal's motto on her pullover...

The old carpet snakes are gentle behemoth's, only when you stir them up do they try to love bite you..its when you let them wrap you have to be calm and grab the end of their tail or that one would crush anyone that took her wrestle cheap..benchmade triage in shirt at all times..just in case.
She could swallow Max or Sal if she got control. 
A lot heading to higher ground as they seek to sleep soon..
So need a full belly..the stealth is amazing. 
Hope you see a break in the weather soon.!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Someone woke up to the sounds of the microwave.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16474451
> View attachment 16474453
> View attachment 16474454
> View attachment 16474456
> ...


Well done mate..the beach and Bruno go together well. 
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16474451
> View attachment 16474453
> View attachment 16474454
> View attachment 16474456
> ...


Great pics, Bobo. Love the sandy snuffle.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> .


I can't see Snag's pics on my phone. I'll have to wait until I get home in the morning.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> I can't see Snag's pics on my phone. I'll have to wait until I get home in the morning.


No pics today.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Pictures come easy when he has a new cozy bed 😂😂 💤


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> No pics today.


Ahhh... bummer.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Been on gensets for too long, but dry...
Platter night and a few Sherbs!
Max and Sal are ready for " clean up aisle 3!!
All the best
Dave..





































































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

Wife and I went on a surprise getaway back to the place we got married a little over 6 years ago. This was the first time we'd been back together. Of course had to take the pup. I rocked the Tudor and she was sporting her Nomos!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Oops leap year date change fail.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The "No one's giving me pizza" look.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> The "No one's giving me pizza" look.
> View attachment 16477616


No no no..
Trust me it’s this


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Spike is finally learning how to play with a stuffed toy. Snoopy Santa is his favorite.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 16477817
> 
> 
> View attachment 16477819
> ...


Great choice spike, Santa is my favorite as well🎅👍


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Been on gensets for too long, but dry...
> Platter night and a few Sherbs!
> Max and Sal are ready for " clean up aisle 3!!
> All the best
> ...


Dang Dave, Max is quite the ham, his looks remind me a lot of my sons goof ball hound Hank.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The colors on Khan are absolutely majestic Speedy! Always have to stop and take an extra long look at that regal lil beast


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> Oops leap year date change fail.
> View attachment 16477120
> View attachment 16477121
> View attachment 16477122


Most awesome face on a dog ever!! Give him some head scratches for me please!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dang Dave, Max is quite the ham, his looks remind me a lot of my sons goof ball hound Hank.


He's a bloody great mate Jase, Hank and Max have that bond of needing to be close to the laughs..
( I believe I've summed up all our dog's here Ha!!)
How's Dexter going are you able to get out and have a run?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi to y'all from Nina & the gang!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi to y'all from Nina & the gang!


Nina and Miha..look like they fell in to a mad pup house Alun..great to see them all mate.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Nina and Miha..look like they fell in to a mad pup house Alun..great to see them all mate.


You're 100% right! When playing, they don't care about anyone, stepping on Nina, Miha, Darijan... And they're already bigger than Miha and Bella. Thor (white boy) has 9kg!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Good morning team. 



















No diver today...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

No time for watch pics when the pup comes to visit/menace 😂


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

She's asking if she can go over to Aluns and play with the puppies (complete with a bribery lick)!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Good morning team.
> 
> View attachment 16478370
> 
> ...


Groovy wristwear duc!
What’s in the bottle?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> She's asking if she go over to Aluns and play with the puppies (complete with a bribery lick)!
> 
> View attachment 16478400


Sure, she's always welcome (and owner too )!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

15 mins outside and they look like they've been abandoned. 🙄😂


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> The colors on Khan are absolutely majestic Speedy! Always have to stop and take an extra long look at that regal lil beast


Thanks TT. He’s definitely a beauty. He was giving me his “I wanna play” face so of course we had too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Groovy wristwear duc!
> What’s in the bottle?


Clyde Mays Bourbon. I just found out about it the other day. Close to Bulleit, but a little bolder and with a somewhat (little) sweeter after taste. 92 proof, so be careful.





__





Clyde Mays - Since 1946







clydemays.com


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

duc said:


> Good morning team.
> 
> View attachment 16478370
> 
> ...


BELLY UP!!!!! Who cares about a diver when you got a dog belly in the air!😂😂. Sorry, Can’t help myself! Doggie bellies must be scratched and rubbed when offered! Just kidding duc, but she is a beauty 👍. 
Also appreciate the info on the bottle, will be looking that one up a little later!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

tudortommy said:


> BELLY UP!!!!! Who cares about a diver when you got a dog belly in the air!😂😂. Sorry, Can’t help myself! Doggie bellies must be scratched and rubbed when offered! Just kidding duc, but she is a beauty 👍.
> Also appreciate the info on the bottle, will be looking that one up a little later!


She doesn't suffer from lack of bellies...Whenever I sit, she assumes its time for either jumping in my lap, or laying next to me for some belly rubs. If I don't immediately start, she lays there grunting and whining until I do. I think I have her trained to do that


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Post breakfast nap.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Clyde Mays Bourbon. I just found out about it the other day. Close to Bulleit, but a little bolder and with a somewhat (little) sweeter after taste. 92 proof, so be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I'm a die hard Elijah Craig guy. Don't hit that bottle first thing in the morning though, wait until at least 9am.. 😁


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... The 🐦 ...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Nice, I'm a die hard Elijah Craig guy. Don't hit that bottle first thing in the morning though, wait until at least 9am.. 😁


Don't tell me you've been to rehab! Rehab is for quitters! 

In truth, the pics were from last night.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

We used to be able to get signed bottles of 18 year old Elijah up here. A few years ago they just ran out. I wonder why...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Nice, I'm a die hard Elijah Craig guy. Don't hit that bottle first thing in the morning though, wait until at least 9am.. 😁


It's _always_ 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Holly 🐻 bear aquadiver aquadiver holly bear.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Love that Accutron, duc.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> He's a bloody great mate Jase, Hank and Max have that bond of needing to be close to the laughs..
> ( I believe I've summed up all our dog's here Ha!!)
> How's Dexter going are you able to get out and have a run?


Yes sir we run 3 miles every day and he loves it. Oddly enough he hates riding in any vehicle but when I tell him we are going to the woods he loads right up. I took the girls out with him today for a leisurely 5 miles.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Want. So. Much. 😍


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a diver today, although the zenith is 200m WR……out and about with Kilo


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

weklund said:


> ... The 🐦 ...
> 
> View attachment 16478699
> 
> ...




Love the forehead line! I get to scratch one daily.


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Beautiful sunny day for a walk in the fresh snow.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KM_AB said:


> Beautiful sunny day for a walk in the fresh snow.
> 
> View attachment 16481163
> 
> View attachment 16481164


Beautiful place, beautiful pup 👌🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Want. So. Much.


Are you sure? They have already ripped apart 3 sofas, few blankets, several toys, wine, two times canvas on our fence and dig out 90% of wifey's flowers in the backyard. But I can understand you. They're sooo cute


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not a diver today, although the zenith is 200m WR……out and about with Kilo
> 
> View attachment 16480970
> View attachment 16480972
> ...


Is that a ‘pup cup’? 🧐


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Is that a ‘pup cup’? 🧐


Starbucks here in Canada, offer a free “puppercino”, which is basically squirty cream in a cup! Kilo loves!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> Starbucks here in Canada, offer a free “puppercino”, which is basically squirty cream in a cup! Kilo loves!


Can attest. Bring my dogs there to get the puppachinos. They start whining when we pull in to the lane. This was today.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

It was 75 deg F in Baltimore today - who needs Corona when we have spring fever running wild.
It was a busy day at the Standish household..

Hannah and Azloe tended to the chickens
















Grace had a school play today and lacrosse tryouts tomorrow..








And of course the pups needed some action..
It was dusk so action pics are a lil fuzzy..
































Bro Pack pretending to be guard dogs..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It was 75 deg F in Baltimore today - who needs Corona when we have spring fever running wild.
> It was a busy day at the Standish household..
> 
> Hannah and Azloe tended to the chickens
> ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Have a good night all.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16482131


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

That smile on Poppy! What a good girl!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16482393


You are such a bloody great D&D member...not the ( nethers)
Keep on keeping on Wink as aces are up!!
Daveml


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sad day for us today. My son had to put his 14-year-old golden retriever to sleep.  We are all so sad, so no pics of doggies today...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad day for us today. My son had to put his 14-year-old golden retriever to sleep.  We are all so sad, so no pics of doggies today...


So sorry to hear that Alun 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16482402
> 
> View attachment 16482400
> 
> ...


Sprocks is literally living on the edge in pic 1..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sprocks is literally living on the edge in pic 1..


As am I - Claire flies home today, so natch I have a week’s worth of housework to perform in the next few hours 😂 

If you don’t hear from me again you’ll know I didn’t make it! It’s been good knowing you Bromigos 👍🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> As am I - Claire flies home today, so natch I have a week’s worth of housework to perform in the next few hours 😂
> 
> If you don’t hear from me again you’ll know I didn’t make it! It’s been good knowing you Bromigos 👍🏻
> View attachment 16482464


Ahhh the bachelor life....godspeed bro-ham!!!

Make sure the house isn't too clean either or she will know wassup..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad day for us today. My son had to put his 14-year-old golden retriever to sleep.  We are all so sad, so no pics of doggies today...


Sorry for your family's loss Noc, thanks for sharing this with us amidst the sadness - it's a strong reminder to enjoy life now while it lasts..
Would love to see some pics of your son's dog if/when you're feeling up to it..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> You are such a bloody great D&D member...not the ( nethers)
> Keep on keeping on Wink as aces are up!!
> Daveml


Thanks Sir Dave, I'm glad I stumbled upon this cast of characters. Gracie teases me and calls this my "watch Facebook" since I have no other social media thank gawd..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> since I have no other social media thank gawd..


Ditto - great minds/fools seldom…


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto - great minds/fools seldom…
> View attachment 16482502


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag, 

Just blame the dust/dirt/sloth on US, not a stretch to claim,"I'm easily distracted." That and some bribery + big sad eyes..... OTOH, nice knowing you.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16478811
> 
> View attachment 16478812
> 
> ...


You are in 🐶 heaven.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad day for us today. My son had to put his 14-year-old golden retriever to sleep.  We are all so sad, so no pics of doggies today...


Very sorry to hear about your son's Golden, Noc. It is a heartbreak to lose a beloved companion and our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> It was 75 deg F in Baltimore today - who needs Corona when we have spring fever running wild.
> It was a busy day at the Standish household..
> 
> Hannah and Azloe tended to the chickens
> ...


Love those photos of Azloe and Ripple having a blast chewing on sticks, Wink. Are the sticks in MD beef flavored?


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

A few neck and ear scratches and then........










the afternoon nap (not to be confused with the morning or evening naps!)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thanks Sir Dave, I'm glad I stumbled upon this cast of characters. Gracie teases me and calls this my "watch Facebook" since I have no other social media thank gawd..


+1 for me as well.

No book face or graminsta
Even your chook looked ta..y
I mean happy!!
Best in jest mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sad day for us today. My son had to put his 14-year-old golden retriever to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd wager his beautiful mate had a wonderful life with your son Alun...our thoughts with you all.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I met a new pup at the office today. A new hire has a service dog named Jane. (Not quite sure what the service she provides is.) She's a sweet-faced mutt. A bit skittish, which seems odd for a service dog. Maybe it's just too many new faces/scents all at once.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> Love those photos of Azloe and Ripple having a blast chewing on sticks, Wink. Are the sticks in MD beef flavored?


Man, you'd think so! I will tell you that Ripple The Burglar likes to steal the Fatwood (fire starter sticks) from next to the woodstove and chew it up into toothpick size pieces...that stick to the dog bed.....and to the rug..
Little bastard..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Hannah tames the savage Burglar..


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

More diver than doggy...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Hannah tames the savage Burglar..
> View attachment 16483906
> 
> View attachment 16483909


Your daughter has a very Punky Brewster vibe going on for sures. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> More diver than doggy...
> View attachment 16483943


Yep…that’s a prolem round here.
Try again with less or no pelagos..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

We saw signs of the sun for the last 2 days so we have been super inspired. Finally remembered to add the diver .. Oat was slightly impressed-ish.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Your daughter has a very Punky Brewster vibe going on for sures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes I have to agree Tats..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

urbino said:


> I met a new pup at the office today. A new hire has a service dog named Jane. (Not quite sure what the service she provides is.) She's a sweet-faced mutt. A bit skittish, which seems odd for a service dog. Maybe it's just too many new faces/scents all at once.


In the states you can’t ask what the animal is for, so you never know. Once I tried to say that Ty was a service animal but he didn’t like the leash and he spun around and tried to get out. They looked at me like I was busted. 

If it was up to me we’d be questioning whether the humans belong and letting all pups go wherever. 











I always say I’m Jax’s service human. Nobody questions that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Man, you'd think so! I will tell you that Ripple The Burglar likes to steal the Fatwood (fire starter sticks) from next to the woodstove and chew it up into toothpick size pieces...that stick to the dog bed.....and to the rug..
> Little bastard..


Those are some of the super favorites cause not only do those pieces do what you listed but also they make for amazingly efficient foot slivers and if you are wearing a decently heavy duty sock then often times they will get into the sock all sneaky like , only to be discovered once your boots are on and you are out & about walking , working , living & then boom up comes the wooded surprise  this also works great with bones being made into bone spur like things so finely widdled down to nearly needle like sizes hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> *I always say I’m Jax’s service human.*


That sounds about right.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Good lord Tats!!!








You do realize that when he's full grown and decides he's still a lap dog it might not end well! Have to change your name to FlatTats! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> I always say I’m Jax’s service human. Nobody questions that.


Lucky you! Love the frenchies! Jax is quite the little man


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Good lord Tats!!!
> View attachment 16484264
> 
> You do realize that when he's full grown and decides he's still a lap dog it might not end well! Have to change your name to FlatTats!


Hahahah ouch ouch!!! I hold a very strict rule in our home of no joking about wounding testicles or well the entire Frank & Beans anatomical section of sacred zones. I figure change starts with one person & one home at a time. I know its hip & cool to laugh and scuff at such things in film & television BUT I refuse... but since you said it in your home & on the interwebs I will join in on the laugh ... and worse of all your statement stands a 99.99% chance of being correct at some stage ... his tail is also becoming wicked strong. A lot apparently havent had the joys of having a pupper's otter thick tail nailing them right in a certain spot that totally stings... so like I got that to look forward to as well. 





Ps Oat has discovered that the cat nearly perfectly fits in his mouth & now it's only a matter of the cat agreeing to the terms. He actually attempts this with as gentle as a young pup-dog possibly could. Stay tuned.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hahahah ouch ouch!!! I hold a very strict rule in our home of no joking about wounding testicles or well the entire Frank & Beans anatomical section of sacred zones. I figure change starts with one person & one home at a time. I know its hip & cool to laugh and scuff at such things in film & television BUT I refuse... but since you said it in your home & on the interwebs I will join in on the laugh ... and worse of all your statement stands a 99.99% chance of being correct at some stage ... his tail is also becoming wicked strong. A lot apparently havent had the joys of having a pupper's otter thick tail nailing them right in a certain spot that totally stings... so like I got that to look forward to as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually meaning you as an entire person being squished completely! Looking back at my post and the paw I get the confusion! Going to be a big boy for sure, but I bet a loveable big lug! Look in those eyes and try to convince him he can no longer sit in daddies lap 🤣 🤣 . Hand out some extra head scratches to the whole pack for me Tats!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hahahah ouch ouch!!! I hold a very strict rule in our home of no joking about wounding testicles or well the entire Frank & Beans anatomical section of sacred zones. I figure change starts with one person & one home at a time. I know its hip & cool to laugh and scuff at such things in film & television BUT I refuse... but since you said it in your home & on the interwebs I will join in on the laugh ... and worse of all your statement stands a 99.99% chance of being correct at some stage ... his tail is also becoming wicked strong. A lot apparently havent had the joys of having a pupper's otter thick tail nailing them right in a certain spot that totally stings... so like I got that to look forward to as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give you serious cred's Tat's.
That many different animal personalities ( maybe some stronger than others?)

Under one roof?

I reckon you've timed your Sunshine and back outside to perfection .

Downhill run now mate..
Fingers crossed  


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Hannah tames the savage Burglar..
> View attachment 16483906
> 
> View attachment 16483909


Man, I love that little rapscallion! 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> More diver than doggy...
> View attachment 16483943


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snoots!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep..Sal's is no lady! 
However it will now rain tmrw!!
Snag hope that on the return of your great gal...you made muster mate..
The hounds look happy mate🙃🇦🇺


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16484568
> 
> View attachment 16484569
> 
> ...





Diesels said:


> View attachment 16484575


Back to back bellies 😍. Looking great guys, hand out extra belly rubs and ear scratches for me!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Man, I love that little rapscallion! 😍


You're in luck Snag. Hannah was preparing The Burglar for worldwide free shipping! Keep your eye on the Sales Corner and submit a bid - the first low ball offer I receive will be accepted!!! 😉


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16484568
> 
> View attachment 16484569
> 
> ...


Ha ha, Wilma was just like Sals, fully inverted spread eagle with no remorse!!

I have to say Dave, being relatively new to watches I missed out on any reasonable Rolex opportunities. I was thinking a birth year Sub would be very cool, but who woulda thunk a '71 Sub would be going for +$20k these days...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ha ha, Wilma was just like Sals, fully inverted spread eagle with no remorse!!
> 
> I have to say Dave, being relatively new to watches I missed out on any reasonable Rolex opportunities. I was thinking a birth year Sub would be very cool, but who woulda thunk a '71 Sub would be going for +$20k these days...


2 years younger than me ya whippersnapper. Remember, with age comes wisdom 🧐


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> 2 years younger than me ya whippersnapper. Remember, with age comes wisdom 🧐


What is this thing wisdom of which you speak? I've heard about it from other people...mostly adults but also my children wondering where I have hidden it.

I'll give it a couple more years and maybe it will appear....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What is this thing wisdom of which you speak? I've heard about it from other people...mostly adults but also my children wondering where I have hidden it.
> 
> I'll give it a couple more years and maybe it will appear....












On a happy note the house passed muster under the critical gaze of The Fragrant One, and while doing said cleaning duties me & my headphones managed to devour almost the entire box set of Live Shlt: Binge & Purge by Metallica. So not a total waste of an afternoon then 🤣 Happy days 🤘🏻









Now, back to our usual prigramming 😂








































Keep on keeping on Bromigos x


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16484575


Puppy Bliss!!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

After a teaser of spring temps over the weekend, we're back to winter today so Spike is happy to cozy up under a blanket after a short trip outside.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ha ha, Wilma was just like Sals, fully inverted spread eagle with no remorse!!
> 
> I have to say Dave, being relatively new to watches I missed out on any reasonable Rolex opportunities. I was thinking a birth year Sub would be very cool, but who woulda thunk a '71 Sub would be going for +$20k these days...


Hopefully this makes sense!!

Birth year pieces you buy on your children's birth date of in to this world arrivals Wink imho..( humble)

If you choose a R...X mate.
Grab that year date or better yet shout yourself one you can beat up. No fun to me if you don't wear em.

Max and I debated this..Sal's wanted more tucker!

Grab the bloody thing mate!

















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

It's dinner time and someone keeps reminding me by moving his bowl.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ha ha, Wilma was just like Sals, fully inverted spread eagle with no remorse!!
> 
> I have to say Dave, being relatively new to watches I missed out on any reasonable Rolex opportunities. I was thinking a birth year Sub would be very cool, but who woulda thunk a '71 Sub would be going for +$20k these days...


I couldn’t agree more with Daves comment below……..er I guess it will be above after I post this. His reply to this same post. Anyway, wise advice, just choose carefully if you’re buying vintage.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What is this thing wisdom of which you speak? I've heard about it from other people...mostly adults but also my children wondering where I have hidden it.
> 
> I'll give it a couple more years and maybe it will appear....


Wisdom comes to us when it can no longer do any good.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> It's dinner time and someone keeps reminding me by moving his bowl.
> View attachment 16485852


Ha. He'd casually clear his throat if he could.


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Wisdom comes to us when it can no longer do any good.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Spunwell said:


> I couldn’t agree more with Daves comment below……..er I guess it will be above after I post this. His reply to this same post. Anyway, wise advice, just choose carefully if you’re buying vintage.


The original point of my statement was that, given the current ridiculous prices for "modern" used and gray market Rowlecks, I had the dim idea to look back in time a little - thinking something from the 70's might be less absurdly priced, but I was wrong.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Hopefully this makes sense!!
> 
> Birth year pieces you buy on your children's birth date of in to this world arrivals Wink imho..( humble)
> 
> ...


I appreciate your perspective Dave. I have seen many posts about "birth year" watches relative to the owner/wearer, and also people with plans to pass the collection on to children at some point. Neither of my girls give a hoot about watches, so that's a nonstarter.

I was thinking that owning a 70's piece would be cool, but the cost for something "high quality" that runs well and is worth wearing is beyond reason.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

bes-b2 said:


>


Bruh, for this thread, ditch the Blancpain, strap on a cruddy eco drive, focus your camera on the pupper, and you're in business 

Ok, that was a bit harsh - you can wear the Blancpain, but add a crystal clear pic of the pup dog (please) - that's what we're all about here!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I appreciate your perspective Dave. I have seen many posts about "birth year" watches relative to the owner/wearer, and also people with plans to pass the collection on to children at some point. Neither of my girls give a hoot about watches, so that's a nonstarter.
> 
> I was thinking that owning a 70's piece would be cool, but the cost for something "high quality" that runs well and is worth wearing is beyond reason.


Yes mate, I actually agree completely. 
My early pieces I bought , sold, traded, gifted and a couple stolen.
I've done up some of my all at the time, bought originals and left others with all the hard won scars.
It's not about the $$.
Its got to be the pleasure regardless of price or bloody uplift..








Dogs rule this great thread and their families they own nothing surer..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes mate, I actually agree completely.
> My early pieces I bought , sold, traded, gifted and a couple stolen.
> I've done up some of my all at the time, bought originals and left others with all the hard won scars.
> It's not about the $$.
> ...


I recall a thoroughly savaged Seiko diver you fished out of a drawer not long ago and posted - if watches could talk!
Back on the dogs, my wife being a photojournalist sends me random pics all the time that a didn’t know existed, but transport me back instantly when I see them. Here are a couple of Wilma as a puppy and her with Shooter working out pack dynamics..Hard to believe this is 17 years ago.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I recall a thoroughly savaged Seiko diver you fished out of a drawer not long ago and posted - if watches could talk!
> Back on the dogs, my wife being a photojournalist sends me random pics all the time that a didn’t know existed, but transport me back instantly when I see them. Here are a couple of Wilma as a puppy and her with Shooter working out pack dynamics..Hard to believe this is 17 years ago.
> View attachment 16486435
> 
> View attachment 16486434


Ha..still got those 3!!
6309..a 6105 and 7001 quartz. 

My 6105 proof dial I gave to a young bloke who needed a bit of a lift.

Yep he sold it as soon as he saw its value.

I did mind as I asked him to keep it.
Drugs..bloody drugs

Great pics mate!!
Good pack greeting..your wife must " know" when you need a trip down memory lane..great stuff.

Max loves a good power cord

Love the old cool pieces.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bes-b2 said:


>


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You guys are demanding. Almost as demanding as the dog.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I appreciate your perspective Dave. I have seen many posts about "birth year" watches relative to the owner/wearer, and also people with plans to pass the collection on to children at some point. Neither of my girls give a hoot about watches, so that's a nonstarter.
> 
> I was thinking that owning a 70's piece would be cool, but the cost for something "high quality" that runs well and is worth wearing is beyond reason.


About a month ago I sold my '70s Datejust. For durn near double what I paid for it 10 or 11 years ago. Rolex prices be crazy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> 2 years younger than me ya whippersnapper. Remember, with age comes wisdom 🧐


You guys are youngsters. At my age I'm forgetting a lot of stuff... like putting on pants before I leave the house. At least I have my feet covered. 🧦🤪🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

bes-b2 said:


> You guys are demanding. Almost as demanding as the dog.


Much better!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Oops... woke her up.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes mate, I actually agree completely.
> My early pieces I bought , sold, traded, gifted and a couple stolen.
> I've done up some of my all at the time, bought originals and left others with all the hard won scars.
> It's not about the $$.
> ...


I'd give you a pass if the PloProf was in focus and the dog not...just for that watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> I'd give you a pass if the PloProf was in focus and the dog not...just for that watch


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

bes-b2 said:


> You guys are demanding. Almost as demanding as the dog.


Awesome stuff Sir! Thanks for rolling with it, name of your pup please?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> You guys are youngsters. At my age I'm forgetting a lot of stuff... like putting on pants before I leave the house. At least I have my feet covered. 🧦🤪🤣


D,

Pants are always optional, unless of course you're having a thong day....then we're talking a different forum entirely..

I know, I violated my own list of words not to use.....pFFFFFTT..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16486819
> 
> View attachment 16486818
> 
> Oops... woke her up.


I see a resemblance (grand baby Quinny from a few years ago)...ears are a little different, but otherwise, pretty close:


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Awesome stuff Sir! Thanks for rolling with it, name of your pup please?


Leo


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bes-b2 said:


> Leo


Leo the lion-hearted 😍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

bes-b2 said:


> Leo


Welcome Leo! We hope you post here often in the future.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I'd give you a pass if the PloProf was in focus and the dog not...just for that watch


Oh God mate,
Can you imagine what that bearded wildeyed chopper jumping, dog loving bare footed galah!! With the great gal( that sent me a 💋..my age I nearly had a harty!!)
Would do to me????

Let alone touching on Winks call re Diese's possibly " thong"...and I'm thinking double plugga's to free the feet.
Just can't take the risk, he's on to it.
Asked Sal and if I don't jam her heartworm and scrub tick tablet down her cake hole again..she'll talk to me again
Or at least till next ute ride!!
Best dog crazies..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Oh God mate,
> Can you imagine what that bearded wildeyed chopper jumping, dog loving bare footed galah!! With the great gal( that sent me a 💋..my age I nearly had a harty!!)
> Would do to me????
> 
> ...


Now, that's one well-fed dog, Dave !


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Oh God mate,
> Can you imagine what that bearded wildeyed chopper jumping, dog loving bare footed galah!! With the great gal( that sent me a 💋..my age I nearly had a harty!!)
> Would do to me????
> 
> ...


I already felt some of that Viking wrath Dave. You get a pass. Wouldn't want his ire up about both of us! Plus, any option that avoids a Wink thong is a good option.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I already felt some of that Viking wrath Dave. You get a pass. Wouldn't want his ire up about both of us! Plus, any option that avoids a Wink thong is a good option.


Bloody oath mate..he's a wily one with good humour 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> Now, that's one well-fed dog, Dave !


Hey Russ,
I think it's our few beers in the arvo on the verandah that's doing Sal's, Max and me in!!
Switched to low carb, but they hate the white can.

How's this rain!!
Nothing like 1500 mm in 4 days..groan...
All the best mate
Dave


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Russ,
> I think it's our few beers in the arvo on the verandah that's doing Sal's, Max and me in!!
> Switched to low carb, but they hate the white can.
> 
> ...


Some 30 years ago, when I got my first dog, I followed the instructions on the 1.2kg can of PAL.

In a year he started looking like your doggy.

He was well-fed and happy.

Nothing makes me sadder than seeing a lean dog that isn't meant to be.

Looks like we're about to receive another 'rain-bomb' this arvo from the looks of it.

Best of luck to you too, Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> Some 30 years ago, when I got my first dog, I followed the instructions on the 1.2kg can of PAL.
> 
> In a year he started looking like your doggy.
> 
> ...


Agreed Russ, 
They run and run and jump straight over the sides of the Ute's...tbh I believe when I had to desex them both.
I started to see them fill out more..
Hope no more East Coast troughs..this one has cost us all, but many much more.
Can't get through our farm crossings they are too bloody dangerous..
I can only imagine how you guys react to the stupidity you risk yourselves for..
We will catch up!!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Stress relief. Some people meditate. I get kisses from Drake. Haha. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Speedy B said:


> Stress relief. Some people meditate. I get kisses from Drake. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My girls have been waiting for a Baby Drake sighting….thanks Speedy.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> I already felt some of that Viking wrath Dave. You get a pass. Wouldn't want his ire up about both of us! Plus, any option that avoids a Wink thong is a good option.


Best to avoid that at all costs duc. On the flip side, If it was a Winky Dinky Thong and not worn by Diesels, well then, we’d have something I could market..


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> My girls have been waiting for a Baby Drake sighting….thanks Speedy.


Wife had spring pics made. Yes. I guess it’s a thing? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16486819
> 
> 
> Oops... woke her up.


 Laughed out loud at this one, poor girl! That is the exact face I make when I wake up every day, no matter how much sleep I got. Waking up sucks 🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Speedy B said:


> Wife had spring pics made. Yes. I guess it’s a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cute, but where is Jax? Maybe he's like me and tries to avoid being in pics. 📷🙉


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

paulie8777 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had me worried for a moment there, but you pulled it out of the bag with that last pic 👍🏻


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

...Rosie ...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

No diver, just doggy!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Diesels said:


> Super cute, but where is Jax? Maybe he's like me and tries to avoid being in pics.


Ha. He poses as well but the Poms are momma’s so they get pro photos done at holidays and such. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16484568
> 
> View attachment 16484569
> 
> ...


Ummmm hmmmmm ummmm bro !!!






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ha ha, Wilma was just like Sals, fully inverted spread eagle with no remorse!!
> 
> I have to say Dave, being relatively new to watches I missed out on any reasonable Rolex opportunities. I was thinking a birth year Sub would be very cool, but who woulda thunk a '71 Sub would be going for +$20k these days...


Dayummmmmmmm You Old Bro .....


Any chance were the 72s more affordable ummmmm asking for a friend ... a much much much younger than you friend .. . 


I did my Rolex days backwards.... started with them and have gone backwards ever since... no complaints. But I could see a 72 sea dweller with lug holes absolutely 0 00000% cyclops of evilnessesssssszzzzz with a upgraded glidelock buckle bracelet though.... just in case some random secret billionaire lurks on these posts and wonders what good ole Tats would enjoy hehehehe 

My birthday is like 15 days away sooooo like reach out and connect & let's build that friendship LOL 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> It's dinner time and someone keeps reminding me by moving his bowl.
> View attachment 16485852


It's when they pick the bowl up, chuck it in the air & ideally the bowl smacks you on the crown the skull of the nearest human ... that could mean they are hungry & would enjoy a meal. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Hopefully this makes sense!!
> 
> Birth year pieces you buy on your children's birth date of in to this world arrivals Wink imho..( humble)
> 
> ...


Dave our downunderer of sage wisdom & ideal foot protection wearing wisdom. He is known basically as a wizard level advisor.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmm hmmmmm ummmm bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Modesty Modern Tat's ..bloody tough call.
Ha you crazy B.....d
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dave our downunderer of sage wisdom & ideal foot protection wearing wisdom. He is known basically as a wizard level advisor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like most of our fruit pickers..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dayummmmmmmm You Old Bro .....
> 
> 
> Any chance were the 72s more affordable ummmmm asking for a friend ... a much much much younger than you friend .. .
> ...


I was thinking more like joining 2 collars together for Otis..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dave our downunderer of sage wisdom & ideal foot protection wearing wisdom. He is known basically as a wizard level advisor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if he needs any coaxing...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dayummmmmmmm You Old Bro .....
> 
> 
> Any chance were the 72s more affordable ummmmm asking for a friend ... a much much much younger than you friend .. .
> ...


1972? Muah hah hah hah....

I think the seller was inhaling his Montecristos..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> 1972? Muah hah hah hah....
> 
> I think the seller was inhaling his Montecristos..
> View attachment 16490362


Good lordy lord..... he was inhaling or sniffing something ffs ! I mean even if you use the Obiden inflation calculator that still comes out ohhhhhhhhh about an extra 28,000$ unless you use both the Obiden inflate rate plus 2/10ths ownership stake in a Hunter finger painting then & then does that price make somewhat only insane pricing. 


Hmmmm plus that I ain't no sea dweller.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I was thinking more like joining 2 collars together for Otis..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


We were thinking of just jumping to a belt from our 16 year old son hehehehe I mean why fart around right 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Good lordy lord..... he was inhaling or sniffing something ffs ! I mean even if you use the Obiden inflation calculator that still comes out ohhhhhhhhh about an extra 28,000$ unless you use both the Obiden inflate rate plus 2/10ths ownership stake in a Hunter finger painting then & then does that price make somewhat only insane pricing.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm plus that I ain't no sea dweller....
> ...


Oh, you want Sea Dwella? You get Sea Dwella..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Oh, you want Sea Dwella? You get Sea Dwella..
> View attachment 16490399


Ok see !!! Now that's much more reasonable dare I say nearly a frugal Friday kind of purchase 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dayummmmmmmm You Old Bro .....
> 
> 
> Any chance were the 72s more affordable ummmmm asking for a friend ... a much much much younger than you friend .. .
> ...


Otis is looking more and more like a young man and less and less like a little boy.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ok see !!! Now that's much more reasonable dare I say nearly a frugal Friday kind of purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tats, accounting for inflation of course, you do realize that Dollar Tree is now.....Dollah Qwatah Tree...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to the basics. Mrs duc caught the kids picking on the old man:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Back to the basics. Mrs duc caught the kids picking on the old man:
> 
> View attachment 16490750


Crakka of a pic!!
Should see something good and blurry soon

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dave our downunderer of sage wisdom & ideal foot protection wearing wisdom. He is known basically as a wizard level advisor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not nearly scary enough. This is my Dave 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not nearly scary enough. This is my Dave 😂
> View attachment 16490754


I knew I should never have posted that selfie Snag..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I knew I should never have posted that selfie Snag..
> View attachment 16490763
> View attachment 16490764
> View attachment 16490765


All in jest mate, it is well intentioned & I know you can take a joke. Like The Fragrant One, she likes a joke so much she married one! 😂


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Sorry for your family's loss Noc, thanks for sharing this with us amidst the sadness - it's a strong reminder to enjoy life now while it lasts..
> Would love to see some pics of your son's dog if/when you're feeling up to it..


Didn't follow thread much last days. Trying to get my son out of depression. He's really down due to Astra's death... Here some pics of her Wink.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't follow thread much last days. Trying to get my son out of depression. He's really down due to Astra's death... Here some pics of her Wink.


🙏🏻


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I ain’t no WIS


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't follow thread much last days. Trying to get my son out of depression. He's really down due to Astra's death... Here some pics of her Wink.


Gosh Noc, no need for explanation, and thank you for sharing these - Astra is a beautiful pup. Only time and loving support will help your son get through such a difficult time as you of course know.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

This is Buddy. My brothers golden. 13 yrs old with the heart of a 13 month old. He’s got all sorts if things going on with him but he’s a tough old guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> All in jest mate, it is well intentioned & I know you can take a joke. Like The Fragrant One, she likes a joke so much she married one! 😂
> View attachment 16490837


Good to see a brother member of the "Married up" club!


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

So the kids are in school and my wife is running errands so I’m home alone when I hear the music start blasting from the other room. My heartbeat is 28800 bph (4 Hz) when I’m running and then this is what waiting for me in the room. He pushed the chair out so he can jump on the table and he started Photoshop and some music…


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

dubhead said:


> So the kids are in school and my wife is running errands so I’m home alone when I hear the music start blasting from the other room. My heartbeat is 28800 bph (4 Hz) when I’m running and then this is what waiting for me in the room. He pushed the chair out so he can jump on the table and he started Photoshop and some music…
> View attachment 16491568
> 
> View attachment 16491570
> ...


Little fella really was feeling inspired 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Didn't follow thread much last days. Trying to get my son out of depression. He's really down due to Astra's death... Here some pics of her Wink.


Your son looks like a bloody great bloke Alun, great face to read.

He's bound to be very cut up ..he wouldn't be Your son if he wasn't mate.

Suggest you take your wife away for a adult break from the land of needy 4 legged orphans.
Get him to mind your latest and greatest..being mauled on your couch for a day might just help with the cycle of life from puppy to Nina.
The other things my sons have done now they are old enough was bring a lot of bottles and a lot of great memories.
Astra looked like one hell of a great mate.
I'll see you soon mate..





























Max and Sal..telling me to get up and " walk the overhang off"


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hehe


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

It's almost Mom o'clock.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

dubhead said:


> So the kids are in school and my wife is running errands so I’m home alone when I hear the music start blasting from the other room. My heartbeat is 28800 bph (4 Hz) when I’m running and then this is what waiting for me in the room. He pushed the chair out so he can jump on the table and he started Photoshop and some music…
> View attachment 16491568
> 
> View attachment 16491570
> ...


That is so bloody funny!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> All in jest mate, it is well intentioned & I know you can take a joke. Like The Fragrant One, she likes a joke so much she married one! 😂
> View attachment 16490837


Ha mate of course always in jest!!! Foot in mouth disease is my speciality 🤔
Now let's anaylise this picture shall we???
Next to beautiful gal..tolerant?
Lost a bet?
Works with children?
Just got sick of you begging and caved in?
Loves all animals( so that's the ticked box??????)
Gets a reprieve everytime you do your swing saving people with your mates?
You look like a human " lurcher"🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Far out..does your wife say this to you often as mine does.??..daily/ hourly
" really did you have to do that at your age...idiot!")
See you mate..ATBIJest!









Post ear drops..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> It's almost Mom o'clock.
> View attachment 16492245


Gold!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

dubhead said:


> So the kids are in school and my wife is running errands so I’m home alone when I hear the music start blasting from the other room. My heartbeat is 28800 bph (4 Hz) when I’m running and then this is what waiting for me in the room. He pushed the chair out so he can jump on the table and he started Photoshop and some music…
> View attachment 16491568
> 
> View attachment 16491570
> ...


Dachshunds are such characters.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha mate of course always in jest!!! Foot in mouth disease is my speciality 🤔
> Now let's anaylise this picture shall we???
> Next to beautiful gal..tolerant?
> Lost a bet?
> ...


Human lurcher….👑🏆👑


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Talk about gold Dave; that post about our Viking's far better half was 24ct.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Talk about gold Dave; that post about our Viking's far better half was 24ct.


Thanks mate, I hope Snag's WAY BETTER HALF read it out slowly to our "free the feet " specialist!!!
I actually reckon he'd make a good younger brother to lay off all blame on too!!
See you soon mate...Going to hurt when you blur one out soon....
Catch up soon!
Dave


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Prince Azloe to self: 
Thou shalt feed thine beast with haste..
Lest ye suffer a mighty caterwaul..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy picks those black bits out of her dog food. Koji will eventually eat them. She won't eat bacon flavored treats either. Weird dog. 🤪😂


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

It's raining and I can't go outside. Phooey


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Can someone guess where we keep the dog treats?.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Prince Azloe to self:
> Thou shalt feed thine beast with haste..
> Lest ye suffer a mighty caterwaul..
> View attachment 16493086


But where is The Burglar? 🥷


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Baby Drake doing what he does best. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16493639
> View attachment 16493640


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> But where is The Burglar? 🥷


Oui oui monsieur, you have requested ze burglaire?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Oui oui monsieur, you have requested ze burglaire?
> View attachment 16493785


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16493083
> 
> Roxy picks those black bits out of her dog food. Koji will eventually eat them. She won't eat bacon flavored treats either. Weird dog. 🤪😂


Is that a lil dog belly up in the air I see! 😂😂








Cute as ever Diesels 👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16493935


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16494358


A dynamic duo if ever I saw one!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> A dynamic duo if ever I saw one!!!


Yeah, kind of like The Mini Burglar & Boy Blunder..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16493935


Snags, I’m catching some Shaggy undertones here..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16493712
> View attachment 16493713


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Snags, I’m catching some Shaggy undertones here..
> View attachment 16494487


From me or you Droog?!

Both?!








#bestthreadonWUS
#ATBIJest


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out..does your wife say this to you often as mine does.??..daily/ hourly
> " really did you have to do that at your age...idiot!")


I see this look a lot 🙄

🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> I see this look a lot 🙄
> 
> 🤣


Me too...but keep the pics coming!!
Years ago I put my " dial" on the forum and deduced ( by myself😄)
That I've got a great head for radio..👍👍








FrTfeet!!
All The BiJ🍺🍺
Mad bastard I should of met all you guys 40 years ago!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio waiting to get his nails trimmed yesterday.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16495129


Center row left - Floyd impersonating a Jaguar hood ornament..


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The 🐦 loves breakfast ... 😋


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Certina didn't quite make it into shot ..Louis is too impatient


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8505davids said:


> Certina didn't quite make it into shot ..Louis is too impatient
> 
> View attachment 16495892


You got the most important stuff in frame Droog 👍🏻🤗


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Been taking a “rest” from the forums lately, but have some potentially exciting news for this particular one (well, exciting for me anyway). Getting close to collecting my “grail”. No, not a watch. A Border Terrier.

This scruffy little lad is looking for his forever home and I’ve told the owner, I’d (we’d) be delighted to offer him that place.










Fingers crossed it all works out for the little fella and that I’ve not jinxed it. 

Not even going to post a watch pic, sorry.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> Been taking a “rest” from the forums lately, but have some potentially exciting news for this particular one (well, exciting for me anyway). Getting close to collecting my “grail”. No, not a watch. A Border Terrier.
> 
> This scruffy little lad is looking for his forever home and I’ve told the owner, I’d (we’d) be delighted to offer him that place.
> 
> ...


😍🤞🏻🤗👍🏻


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Otis is looking more and more like a young man and less and less like a little boy.


We concur , caught him at the local liquor store trying to get a six pack of beer so he is currently in trouble but we agree he is becoming that young man all almost 6 months post birth. Time flies apparently. 


And in case anyone is concerned for the troubled youth... he has absolutely no clue he is in trouble so worry not for the young Otis.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> We concur , caught him at the local liquor store trying to get a six pack of beer so he is currently in trouble but we agree he is becoming that young man all almost 6 months post birth. Time flies apparently.
> 
> 
> And in case anyone is concerned for the troubled youth... he has absolutely no clue he is in trouble so worry not for the young Otis.
> ...


My boys would be thrilled to play with Otis.
Damn he's handsome.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, accounting for inflation of course, you do realize that Dollar Tree is now.....Dollah Qwatah Tree...
> View attachment 16490443


Store has oddly enough been around for like 90 years... first time they have had to do this change.... I guess build back broker is kicking into full gear .... offftttaaaaa 


And keeping to the thread sadly the weeks of Oat being able to sleep on momma have since moved by like two shipping container ships stuck in limbo at the port of Los angels... it was slow , it was sad but we knew this week would unfortunately arrive. It's time has arrived. 


First image is weeks old as I believe that location now have the Joys of paying over $5 per gallon. ((((( I can remember 12 months ago when we were the number 1 exporter of gasoline & natural gas )))))















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> My boys would be thrilled to play with Otis.
> Damn he's handsome.


He plays wonderfully with kids , dogs , our chickens he has just the right combo of general interest yet doesnt invade there space , cats generally although since he has decided our cat should be chauffeured around by being carried in his soft mouth that status could change up at any minute. Over all excellent depositional happy go lucky attitude. We shall see what he thinks of deer, possible elk, mountain lions , the bears out back & the packs of wild Turkey as when it eventually becomes spring they will all undoubtedly come back & say there howdy dee doos. 

How big of a flock do you have and what ages ? All sons is like the dream child labor work force for parents on decent amounts of land. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16497767
> View attachment 16497768
> View attachment 16497769


What is the name of this magnificent Scruff McDuff if you please?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> What is the name of this magnificent Scruff McDuff if you please?


Louis (Louie not Lewis) - funnily enough a woman did stop us in Tesco's carpark and said he was a 'proper traditional scruffy dog..." Louis just gave her that Border Terrier disparaging look and trotted off. Seems he is getting scruffier the older he gets - bit like me.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> He plays wonderfully with kids , dogs , our chickens he has just the right combo of general interest yet doesnt invade there space , cats generally although since he has decided our cat should be chauffeured around by being carried in his soft mouth that status could change up at any minute. Over all excellent depositional happy go lucky attitude. We shall see what he thinks of deer, possible elk, mountain lions , the bears out back & the packs of wild Turkey as when it eventually becomes spring they will all undoubtedly come back & say there howdy dee doos.
> 
> How big of a flock do you have and what ages ? All sons is like the dream child labor work force for parents on decent amounts of land.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Flock?. More like tribe...lol
3 kids, 2 dogs, 5 hermit crabs and whatever woodland creatures evade the dogs and stay hidden in the yard.

Here are these two on neighborhood watch.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sasha prepping for a feed in Mrs duc's studio:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Flock?. More like tribe...lol
> 3 kids, 2 dogs, 5 hermit crabs and whatever woodland creatures evade the dogs and stay hidden in the yard.
> 
> Here are these two on neighborhood watch.
> View attachment 16498003


That does sound like a great tribe.. didn't realize people actually kept hermit crabs as ummmm pets ? The canines are looking definitely on guard & ever watchful 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16497767
> View attachment 16497768
> View attachment 16497769


It has to be done when your pup is that cute... lol























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Enjoying a welcome day off with TFO. Back in work tomorrow for a week, then we get the ferry south for visit to my Ma and a week in the Lake District. Hoping for a smoother crossing than this one the other night 🌊🚢🤢


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16474451
> View attachment 16474453
> View attachment 16474454
> View attachment 16474456
> ...


Such a cute pup


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We took Magnus for his first hike on Sunday. We did a little over 7 miles of trails and playing in the woods. He had so much fun, waking the trails, running up and down the mountains off trails, climbing and jumping off rocks, drinking fresh water from the creek and bestest of all rolling in a deep stack of leaves on snack break  he literally disappeared in the leaves  such a goof


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

It is a really nice warm day and all three of the dogs are enjoying being outside. Trip only wants to catch the tennis ball. Liz likes to sniff around and track where rabbits and other animals have been. Cal the pup likes to sit and just enjoy the sun.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Enjoying a welcome day off with TFO. Back in work tomorrow for a week, then we get the ferry south for visit to my Ma and a week in the Lake District. Hoping for a smoother crossing than this one the other night 🌊🚢🤢
> View attachment 16499170
> 
> View attachment 16499164
> ...


It's no surprise that Sprocks is a momma's pup..

Looking at your ferry picture reminds me of the one and only time I went to Isle Royale National Park in Lake Superior. It is the least visited national park in the US. I went there with a buddy during college to hike and camp. The island is populated with moose and sometimes wolves (to control the moose population) but the wolves always seem to die off from inbreeding. Then the DNR transplants more wolves on the island from the Rockies and tries again..

Anyway, we took the ferry from Copper Harbor. No prob on the way there.....sunny and the lake was calm so about 2 1/2 hours travel time.
On the way back? Holy Fook - 20 ft. waves in a 70 ft. steel hull ferry - 7 1/2 hours back to Copper Harbor. During a storm, Lake Superior is like a bathtub so the waves are very steep and close together. All we could wee was a rolling wall of water, no horizon, for most of the trip.
Needless to say they ran out of barf bags on the ferry. 
Every time that boat creaked and yawed over the crest of a wave I'm sure we all had the same thought - this damn thing is going to crack in half like the Edmund Fitzgerald.
No one was talking, so I don't know this for sure, but looking around at all the pale, lifeless faces I believe most people thought they were going to die.
Me, I have pretty good sea legs, but they were no match for this voyage. I called on my one and only superpower from childhood - the uncanny ability to sleep while in transit (stemming from my hippy parents and our epic drive/camp/drive/drive/drive vacations)..I slept for about 6 hours and white knuckled the main deck railing for the balance.

Good times!


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> We took Magnus for his first hike on Sunday. We did a little over 7 miles of trails and playing in the woods. He had so much fun, waking the trails, running up and down the mountains off trails, climbing and jumping off rocks, drinking fresh water from the creek and bestest of all rolling in a deep stack of leaves on snack break  he literally disappeared in the leaves  such a goof


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Enjoying a welcome day off with TFO. Back in work tomorrow for a week, then we get the ferry south for visit to my Ma and a week in the Lake District. Hoping for a smoother crossing than this one the other night 🌊🚢🤢
> View attachment 16499170
> 
> View attachment 16499164
> ...


Those tractor tire tracks make me think of the ones at San Francisco's Ocean Beach. They'd run a tractor pulling a trailer that sifts sand ro pick up the garbage and hypodermic needles. I know that's not the case in your paradise. 💉🗑


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Checking progress on the in-law residence with the boyz..


































Trying on an exhibition Sub at the local dealer..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> We took Magnus for his first hike on Sunday. We did a little over 7 miles of trails and playing in the woods. He had so much fun, waking the trails, running up and down the mountains off trails, climbing and jumping off rocks, drinking fresh water from the creek and bestest of all rolling in a deep stack of leaves on snack break  he literally disappeared in the leaves  such a goof


Better give him a good check for ticks after that roll in the leaves!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> It is a really nice warm day and all three of the dogs are enjoying being outside. Trip only wants to catch the tennis ball. Liz likes to sniff around and track where rabbits and other animals have been. Cal the pup likes to sit and just enjoy the sun.
> View attachment 16499911
> 
> View attachment 16499913
> ...


These millenials. All they wanna do is sit around.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some absolutely Stella posts up!!
Top shelf to all!!
A bit of sun amongst this Aussie east coast low.

Just taking my mad mates for a ride..

Tat's..our Diesel hit $2.31 aud per litre at servos yesterday and ulp.$2.19 that I saw...
..






















Dave.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Those tractor tire tracks make me think of the ones at San Francisco's Ocean Beach. They'd run a tractor pulling a trailer that sifts sand ro pick up the garbage and hypodermic needles. I know that's not the case in your paradise. 💉🗑


They drive tractors/quads across the sand tombolo to feed the yows (sheep) on St Ninian’s Isle.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> They drive tractors/quads across the sand tombolo to feed the yows (sheep) on St Ninian’s Isle.
> View attachment 16500869
> 
> View attachment 16500929


I'll have to visit there someday, along with the rest of the U.K.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

When are they gonna learn to wipe their paws when they come in all muddy?.

Argh.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Weird triple post.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Triple post 🤔


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

And here are the goods 🤗


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> And here are the goods 🤗
> View attachment 16502225
> 
> View attachment 16502226
> ...


Even when they are just laying around the individual personalities of your pack are obvious. Floyd has definitely perfected the art of chilling out 🤣. That's not even going belly up for a belly scratch, that is full on "the world can kiss my doggy butt, I'm relaxing leave me alone" mode! Might be my spirit animal  As always, the pack is looking great Snags!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> And here are the goods 🤗
> View attachment 16502226


time to do some shaving..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> We took Magnus for his first hike on Sunday. We did a little over 7 miles of trails and playing in the woods. He had so much fun, waking the trails, running up and down the mountains off trails, climbing and jumping off rocks, drinking fresh water from the creek and bestest of all rolling in a deep stack of leaves on snack break  he literally disappeared in the leaves  such a goof


Superb pics Brice,
Top stuff mate! That pic with your gal was gold!! All looked great but Magnus was so inquisitive with your pictures.. he's bloody grouse!
Will be a great best friend to be sure I reckon.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely Brother and Sister!!

Snag have a top trip to the mainland mate..👍👍.
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Definitely Brother and Sister!!
> 
> Snag have a top trip to the mainland mate..👍👍.
> Dave


Thanks Dave - free the feet 🤗🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Napping before going to the vet for vaccine. I'm really curious how much they weight now


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Superb pics Brice,
> Top stuff mate! That pic with your gal was gold!! All looked great but Magnus was so inquisitive with your pictures.. he's bloody grouse!
> Will be a great best friend to be sure I reckon.


And the best pair of lugs I've seen


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Napping before going to the vet for vaccine. I'm really curious how much they weight now


Wow! They're getting big!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Diesels said:


> Wow! They're getting big!


Oh yes they are. Tripled in size. They're bigger than Bella, Miha and Nina, and as big as Darian. We couldn't weight them yesterday, but I'm sure they have around 12-13kg. No wonder, they can eat mountain of food 
Edit: just finished with weighing and I was spot on: Thor: 12kg (26,45 lb), Dash (black girl): 12kg (26,45 lb), Torina: 10kg (22 lb). In a week - 5 months old


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Neck scratches with the Popstar x


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep..Come on Dad give us a hand with these Ram seals it's Friday night!!
2 bored dogs..


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

It's 4AM... stop bugging me!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm getting old and confused... Nina had appointment at vet at 11:45h. I jumped in the car with her and drove to town. After getting there, I realized it's actually 10:45h and not 11:45. We got there an hour to early, so we took an hour walk on the promenade... Old brain (or what is left of it)...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's not a problem Alun, until you start driving in to work on the weekend, when the project is shut down... You got nothing to worry about


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> It's not a problem Alun, until you start driving in to work on the weekend, when the project is shut down... You got nothing to worry about


Ha, happened to me when I was younger and under lot of stress on my job. Was extremely tired, fell asleep Sunday afternoon, woke up at 7PM (it was already dark), looked at my watch, jump out of the bad, dressed quickly for work and run out. My wife was outside, looks at me with question mark above her head asking where I'm going. When I said that I'm late to work, she just laughed and said "you idiot, it's Sunday evening, not Monday morning!" So yeah... I'm familiar with that


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I hate the "my story is worse" game, but when I was younger and prone to partying all night on Saturdays; I once got up on Sunday and drove 20 miles to the office before realizing it was a weekend day. Traffic was really light the whole way in, and I still missed the indicators. 

Definitely don't behave that way any more. I couldn't handle it even if I wanted to. 😵


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't include this information when I made my "got the call" post, but I had Leo with me to collect, made it that much better. He didn't give a single **** about the watch.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm getting old and confused... Nina had appointment at vet at 11:45h. I jumped in the car with her and drove to town. After getting there, I realized it's actually 10:45h and not 11:45. We got there an hour to early, so we took an hour walk on the promenade... Old brain (or what is left of it)...


Most of us have had those moments. I'd like to blame it on old age, but my mind wasn't that sharp when I was younger. 🤪😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 16506455


Doing a bloody excellent job with him mate!!
You have his trust now, I reckon.
Dave


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm getting old and confused... Nina had appointment at vet at 11:45h. I jumped in the car with her and drove to town. After getting there, I realized it's actually 10:45h and not 11:45. We got there an hour to early, so we took an hour walk on the promenade... Old brain (or what is left of it)...


As long as you were wearing pants it's all good Noc!

I'm sure Nina preferred that stroll over her appt!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

This is what happens when I try to lay on the floor for a quick snooze..

First I am patronized..
















Then I'm Burglarized..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

bes-b2 said:


> I didn't include this information when I made my "got the call" post, but I had Leo with me to collect, made it that much better. He didn't give a single **** about the watch.


Congrats, very nice. How long was your wait?


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Congrats, very nice. How long was your wait?


Thanks! It was about 6 months with this AD.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> I hate the "my story is worse" game, but when I was younger and prone to partying all night on Saturdays; I once got up on Sunday and drove 20 miles to the office before realizing it was a weekend day. Traffic was really light the whole way in, and I still missed the indicators.
> 
> Definitely don't behave that way any more. I couldn't handle it even if I wanted to. 😵


The beauty is duc, if you party like that now, it takes a week to recover, and then it's Saturday again!
Time to dance..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

bes-b2 said:


> Thanks! It was about 6 months with this AD.


Not an awesome wait, but not terrible either. I've got my name and number in for a no date Sub. I have no purchasing history so we shall see..

Enjoy it!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The beauty is duc, if you party like that now, it takes a week to recover, and then it's Saturday again!
> Time to dance..
> View attachment 16506670


Can't dance. I schlipped on a banana...


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Not an awesome wait, but not terrible either. I've got my name and number in for a no date Sub. I have no purchasing history so we shall see..
> 
> Enjoy it!


I was shocked to get a call on it, honestly. I also had no history with this AD..they are an excellent AD though, I have to say. I made a "got the call" thread that kind of goes over my 'journey' for it.

Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for that 124060 - that is my second sub pick. After now having this for a week...I wouldn't mind adding a classic 124060. The pure dial with no cyclops will be so clean. But I will not attempt to be greedy during these days of Rolex lol


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

bes-b2 said:


> I was shocked to get a call on it, honestly. I also had no history with this AD..they are an excellent AD though, I have to say. I made a "got the call" thread that kind of goes over my 'journey' for it.
> 
> Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for that 124060 - that is my second sub pick. After now having this for a week...I wouldn't mind adding a classic 124060. The pure dial with no cyclops will be so clean. But I will not attempt to be greedy during these days of Rolex lol


Yeah, come to think of it I'm pretty sure I saw your post. Hey thanks for holding off on the second one and sharing the non-existing Rollie inventory with the rest of us schmucks 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This is what happens when I try to lay on the floor for a quick snooze..
> 
> First I am patronized..
> View attachment 16506639
> ...


I wanna be Burglarized! 😍

That pic made me think of Claire on the dog walk yesterday. I was at work and she was walking the Moogs. One of our neighbours was out running she told me later and Floyd saw him in the distance, thought it was me, and set off like a 🚀 to intercept him. The ambush was successful 😂 and our poor neighbour jumped out of his skin! 😱 Hawhaw. Once Floyd realised the runner was a lesser mortal and not his Dad he immediately lost interest and ran back to Ma. Happily our neighbour is a dog owner and saw the funny side, so no harm done 👍🏻


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm getting old and confused... Nina had appointment at vet at 11:45h. I jumped in the car with her and drove to town. After getting there, I realized it's actually 10:45h and not 11:45. We got there an hour to early, so we took an hour walk on the promenade... Old brain (or what is left of it)...


Looks like you guys must still be pretty locked down. No traffic.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> I hate the "my story is worse" game, but when I was younger and prone to partying all night on Saturdays; I once got up on Sunday and drove 20 miles to the office before realizing it was a weekend day. Traffic was really light the whole way in, and I still missed the indicators.
> 
> Definitely don't behave that way any more. I couldn't handle it even if I wanted to. 😵


definitely agree re the worst story comp!!

However recently i went down to a little shack my wife owns and always people are across driveway etc not caring less at all so i parked a semi trailer in front and left it there for a few weeks plus a 30 foot trailer for a boat, just for a bit of "respect please"...lasted a couple of weeks so then i started parking in their carparks in their driveway after a few sherbs...so they had to come get past Max and Sal to wake me up to get their vehicles out.
I said well i cant ever get in mine and im a pretty tolerant guy you know....now i have a hard core group of neighbour hood watch keeping front of house cleared... who says communication is dead!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> I wanna be Burglarized! 😍
> 
> That pic made me think of Claire on the dog walk yesterday. I was at work and she was walking the Moogs. One of our neighbours was out running she told me later and Floyd saw him in the distance, thought it was me, and set off like a 🚀 to intercept him. The ambush was successful 😂 and our poor neighbour jumped out of his skin! 😱 Hawhaw. Once Floyd realised the runner was a lesser mortal and not his Dad he immediately lost interest and ran back to Ma. Happily our neighbour is a dog owner and saw the funny side, so no harm done 👍🏻


I would've paid cash money to see that! Video next time or it didn't happen!

Sometimes being Burglarized is overrated..

Chillin with Lady P on the other hand.... 💗 🐕 💗


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This is what happens when I try to lay on the floor for a quick snooze..
> 
> First I am patronized..
> View attachment 16506639
> ...


Azloe looks like he was just checking on you. "Yo, why you in the floor? Let me check your pulse."


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This is what happens when I try to lay on the floor for a quick snooze..
> 
> First I am patronized..
> View attachment 16506639
> ...


Mmm..a bit of attention required.
The Burglar reminds me a bit like that movie...mmmmm
Bet you lottery ticket with both names on it * I'm a tight arse and us dollars way better than our $$*...you get call within 4 months..
Pics must be blurry too [email protected]🤣🍺


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> definitely agree re the worst story comp!!
> 
> However recently i went down to a little shack my wife owns and always people are across driveway etc not caring less at all so i parked a semi trailer in front and left it there for a few weeks plus a 30 foot trailer for a boat, just for a bit of "respect please"...lasted a couple of weeks so then i started parking in their carparks in their driveway after a few sherbs...so they had to come get past Max and Sal to wake me up to get their vehicles out.
> I said well i cant ever get in mine and im a pretty tolerant guy you know....now i have a hard core group of neighbour hood watch keeping front of house cleared... who says communication is dead!!
> ...


^^^^^
The subtle art of not giving a fukc.. 💪 🥇💪


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> Azloe looks like he was just checking on you. "Yo, why you in the floor? Let me check your pulse."


Yeah prolly..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> ^^^^^
> The subtle art of not giving a fukc.. 💪 🥇💪


Nailed it mate..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Can't dance. I schlipped on a banana...


You cannot_* not*_ dance on _Shhhprockets...._
Deiter would not be pleased...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Mmm..a bit of attention required.
> The Burglar reminds me a bit like that movie...mmmmm
> Bet you lottery ticket with both names on it * I'm a tight arse and us dollars way better than our $$*...you get call within 4 months..
> Pics must be blurry too [email protected]🤣🍺


Nice....if 50/50 is the best split I can get....Ima take it..
Blurry pics? Ha...don't make me go all Invicta up in this thread....I'll post that blurry-a$$ shat, call it a Sub, and collect my half a lottery ticket..


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Doing a bloody excellent job with him mate!!
> You have his trust now, I reckon.
> Dave


Thanks Dave. He's come a long way in 9 months. He trusts me but is still very timid around other people. We'll keep working on building his confidence but overall he's doing great.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> definitely agree re the worst story comp!!
> 
> However recently i went down to a little shack my wife owns and always people are across driveway etc not caring less at all so i parked a semi trailer in front and left it there for a few weeks plus a 30 foot trailer for a boat, just for a bit of "respect please"...lasted a couple of weeks so then i started parking in their carparks in their driveway after a few sherbs...so they had to come get past Max and Sal to wake me up to get their vehicles out.
> I said well i cant ever get in mine and im a pretty tolerant guy you know....now i have a hard core group of neighbour hood watch keeping front of house cleared... who says communication is dead!!
> ...


SOmetimes it takes a hammer to make your point. That said, I'm impressed with anyone who would would try getting past Max or Sal to have a word with you. Brave, or drunk soul.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max made it pretty clear whose side he was on..one of those ones that we have all been there!! Ha.
Looking forward to a blurry pi














c soon mate!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> definitely agree re the worst story comp!!
> 
> However recently i went down to a little shack my wife owns and always people are across driveway etc not caring less at all so i parked a semi trailer in front and left it there for a few weeks plus a 30 foot trailer for a boat, just for a bit of "respect please"...lasted a couple of weeks so then i started parking in their carparks in their driveway after a few sherbs...so they had to come get past Max and Sal to wake me up to get their vehicles out.
> I said well i cant ever get in mine and im a pretty tolerant guy you know....now i have a hard core group of neighbour hood watch keeping front of house cleared... who says communication is dead!!
> ...


Love that first pic, Dave. Totes adorbs.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16507380
> View attachment 16507381


Enjoy the day Bruno...looks great my4 legged mate.
Nice post Bobo👍👍


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Kobe’s back for a few hours today to see how he reacts to our cat (unless the cat’s sleeping of course).










This is the goal. (Harris, the cat with a super-chilled George)


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

No cat appearance yet, but he does seem pretty chilled.










Oh, and with a watch.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

When dogs use you as a pillow.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Poor Kobe, won’t be re-homed with me unfortunately. Harris and him are “mutually incompatible”. I’m gutted, to say the least.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The 🐦 is sleepin in ...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> definitely agree re the worst story comp!!
> 
> However recently i went down to a little shack my wife owns and always people are across driveway etc not caring less at all so i parked a semi trailer in front and left it there for a few weeks plus a 30 foot trailer for a boat, just for a bit of "respect please"...lasted a couple of weeks so then i started parking in their carparks in their driveway after a few sherbs...so they had to come get past Max and Sal to wake me up to get their vehicles out.
> I said well i cant ever get in mine and im a pretty tolerant guy you know....now i have a hard core group of neighbour hood watch keeping front of house cleared... who says communication is dead!!
> ...


One in the UK recently when a County Durham farmer used his loader to turn a young lads car over that was blocking his entrance and rolled it out onto the side of the road - all video-ed and posted on the net of course. Ended up in court but they decided the farmer was within his rights and discharged him - great stuff!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8505davids said:


> One in the UK recently when a County Durham farmer used his loader to turn a young lads car over that was blocking his entrance and rolled it out onto the side of the road - all video-ed and posted on the net of course. Ended up in court but they decided the farmer was within his rights and discharged him - great stuff!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oat says hi ! 


Gifs about 30 minutes in between from one another until the entire endeavor left him needing a nap. The harsh often never shown lives of the work burdened canines of north America... 


"Whewwwww that was almost work like "

Probably Otis 2022






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Lol thats the one - shame he just used the 'baby' loader!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Old daisy inspecting the new German in the house. 










Have a great weekend gents.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> Old daisy inspecting the new German in the house


Correction : _Beautiful _old Daisy…..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Medusa said:


> View attachment 1546074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546075


what a baby!


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

seikomatic said:


> *Re: Show your doggy and Diver... or tortoises*
> 
> my boy


That has to be the ugliest dog I have ever seen! 😂


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

ilitig8 said:


> Mudflap happy because the Ploppy was up in rotation.


love those dogs! My father in law has one names Fredrick T. Von freckles! Very stupid, but very sweet! 😂


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

tyclu said:


> doggie and a couple divers...


gotta love sinn


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Chp5 said:


> Another one of Sophie - my 135 pound couch potato.
> View attachment 1565185


big beautiful dog, big ugly poops


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 1574611
> 
> Taken this morning. Couldn't manage a dog + watch shot, but I was wearing this:


thats a beautiful color on that dog


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Grande said:


> Edie got a new Armida A7 today!:
> 
> View attachment 1604678
> View attachment 1604679
> ...





Grande said:


> Edie got a new Armida A7 today!:
> 
> View attachment 1604678
> View attachment 1604679
> ...


Good call


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> A very unsure looking American Bulldog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my uncles boxer is kinda like that all the time.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Sleeping next to his bigger cousin.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Q-TIP2011 said:


> big beautiful dog, big ugly poops


You do realize that post is from 8 years ago?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Q-TIP2011 said:


> my uncles boxer is kinda like that all the time.


Same here


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Q-TIP2011 said:


> what a baby!





Q-TIP2011 said:


> That has to be the ugliest dog I have ever seen! 😂





Q-TIP2011 said:


> love those dogs! My father in law has one names Fredrick T. Von freckles! Very stupid, but very sweet! 😂





Q-TIP2011 said:


> gotta love sinn





Q-TIP2011 said:


> big beautiful dog, big ugly poops





Q-TIP2011 said:


> thats a beautiful color on that dog





Q-TIP2011 said:


> Good call





Q-TIP2011 said:


> my uncles boxer is kinda like that all the time.


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

predapio said:


> You do realize that post is from 8 years ago?


so?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Q-TIP2011 said:


> so?


Let us get back to you on that.

In 2030 😂


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Q-TIP2011 said:


> so?


🤨🤨🤨


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyway. Back to dogs.

Extra large bed my azz.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Let us get back to you on that.
> 
> In 2030 😂
> View attachment 16509922


lol


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16509944


That kitty is giving off *all *the warning signals.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> That kitty is giving off *all *the warning signals.


Yup. And Bruno got slapped five seconds after the photo was taken. He made a sudden move and it was on like donkey Kong.

The kitty did that old long Johnson routine afterwards, so he really didn't like Bruno.😕
Well, now we know.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Correction : _Beautiful _old Daisy…..


I stand corrected. She’s a natural beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Yup. And Bruno got slapped five seconds after the photo was taken. He made a sudden move and it was on like donkey Kong.
> 
> The kitty did that old long Johnson routine afterwards, so he really didn't like Bruno.😕
> Well, now we know.


Sometimes we learn the hard way.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji wants to come downstairs to be with his mom but I cut him off to take a pic. He's looking at her to save him. 😂

















And Roxy chillin


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

One quick pic through the window. Don't want to disturb during napping time.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Liz and Cal switched activities. He is interested in the birds and she is enjoying the sun. Also a diver watch photo just because it has been a awhile.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Paco, meet Tito (daughter duc's Frenchie). He's at about 3/4 full speed here:


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

duc said:


> Paco, meet Tito (daughter duc's Frenchie). He's at about 3/4 full speed here:
> 
> View attachment 16512911


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Paco, meet Tito (daughter duc's Frenchie). He's at about 3/4 full speed here:
> 
> View attachment 16512911


So funny !!...don't know how you guys keep up with these 2 great athletes 👏 💪 👌. 
Such great colouring on paco and tito..


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Bijou...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> Bijou...
> View attachment 16515093


Anyone that sees this picture and says they don't want to grab those floppy jowls in each hand and give that loveable face a gentle shake and scratch is liar.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Chillin’


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy unfazed by the prospect of tonight’s overnight ferry crossing - me, Claire & the three hounds in a dog-friendly cabin for 14 hours. What could possibly go wrong… 😂


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Fair crossing to you and the pack!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Chillin’
> View attachment 16515804


Re that picture behind the smart speaker: you never mentioned you're a devil-worshiper.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Re that picture behind the smart speaker: you never mentioned you're a devil-worshiper.


Everyone needs a hobby. That’s a lino-cut print Claire made me of Krampus, I prefer him to Santa Claus 😉


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Everyone needs a hobby. That’s a lino-cut print Claire made me of Krampus, I prefer him to Santa Claus 😉


Hey, any devil-worshiper who loves dogs is okay with me. No need to make excuses.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just up from flood repairs...thought you guys might like to see a green tree frog that lives in Max and Sal's ute water supply.. they love him..have staring competitions 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy unfazed by the prospect of tonight’s overnight ferry crossing - me, Claire & the three hounds in a dog-friendly cabin for 14 hours. What could possibly go wrong… 😂
> View attachment 16515827


So glad you took them mate!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Just up from flood repairs...thought you guys might like to see a green tree frog that lives in Max and Sal's ute water supply.. they love him..have staring competitions 🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 16515855
> View attachment 16515856
> View attachment 16515857
> ...


I'm astonished and mildly disappointed he isn't deadly. To things bigger than insects, I mean.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> I'm astonished and mildly disappointed he isn't deadly. To things bigger than insects, I mean.


Point taken Urb...king Brown snake tomorrow but I've been bitten twice and that's no BS...
I'll get my insurance bumped

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting for belly rubs. Father-in-law's dog Oki.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy unfazed by the prospect of tonight’s overnight ferry crossing - me, Claire & the three hounds in a dog-friendly cabin for 14 hours. What could possibly go wrong… 😂
> View attachment 16515827


Safe travels to you, Claire, and the Snaggle-pack!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Waiting for belly rubs. Father-in-law's dog Oki.


Waiting 😳! Doggo is belly up! For god sakes man, get in there and rub da belly!!!!! Oh Geeeeez! This is no time for watch pics!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

tudortommy said:


> Waiting ! Doggo is belly up! For god sakes man, get in there and rub da belly!!!!! Oh Geeeeez! This is no time for watch pics!
> View attachment 16516180


 Don't worry mate, immediately after taking a pics he did get a proper belly rubs AND back scratching!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lurchers absolutely not giving a f.







Sprocket’s spidey senses are tingling.








Two fit chicks.








Strange prints in the garden. 🦖


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Did Nessie wander astray here Snag 😉?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16516920
> View attachment 16516929
> View attachment 16516944
> View attachment 16516948


Dang guys, that's a pretty nice setup! Bon Voyage! Hope the pups don't get too nervous..


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16517022
> View attachment 16517024


What a great pair of puppies


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Managed to catch him yawning.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16516920
> View attachment 16516929
> View attachment 16516944
> View attachment 16516948


Safe travels and have fun!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Anyone that sees this picture and says they don't want to grab those floppy jowls in each hand and give that loveable face a gentle shake and scratch is liar.


Rookie move bro... the question is has he recently eaten anything... those dogues store entire emergency meals in those jowls lol .. but over all yes I fully agree. 

For the thread AM the cat loves to be included if he sees me stumbling around taking my world famous horrible pics .. so he gets included!












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Rookie move bro... the question is has he recently eaten anything... those dogues store entire emergency meals in those jowls lol .. but over all yes I fully agree.


😂 So true!! Wee little Otis seems quite content in mommas arms there 😍. 
As for the cat, I love them too, but they all have the same attitude. When you want their attention or want them to look at you...








You get the old brown eye every time 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No brown snake..but 100's of beautiful earthworms 🤦‍♂️






























Have a top day fellow animal crazies


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

A beautiful spring night outside but Roxy is just staring at the door wanting to get back inside. 🥺😁








Ahhh... safe and comfy inside.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The picky one is eating breakfast.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stanley Park with Miss Kilo, then back home for a nap……


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> The picky one is eating breakfast.
> View attachment 16518431


Waiting for his ??


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Waiting for his ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out she can Leap!!!
Thawing out a bit now??


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Waiting for his ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be surprised. He is such a finicky eater.
If he doesn't like the food, he won't eat it. If he does like, it he needs something on it, like shredded cheese. And it can't just be thrown on top. No.no.no. it has to be mixed in because then he'll just eat it off the top of the kibble.
He gets tired of food quick, he'll eat it for a week, then he's done with it. Then he needs something else. We have to watch when he eats, because he'll just stop midway through and take a break. 
That's when shark boy comes in and wolfs it down. You know the one who's a biscuit shy of 120lbs
The good thing is, if there's something Gio won't eat anymore, Fatboy will take care of it.
Sorry, musings on the toilet at 5.30a.m.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. He is such a finicky eater.
> If he doesn't like the food, he won't eat it. If he does like, it he needs something on it, like shredded cheese. And it can't just be thrown on top. No.no.no. it has to be mixed in because then he'll just eat it off the top of the kibble.
> He gets tired of food quick, he'll eat it for a week, then he's done with it. Then he needs something else. We have to watch when he eats, because he'll just stop midway through and take a break.
> That's when shark boy comes in and wolfs it down. You know the one who's a biscuit shy of 120lbs
> ...


Best time to muse!!

I'm of the belief that if my dogs don't eat, then they have hunted and consumed or got a gut ache eg..Saw this again the other day. 
Max bit this F wit that tried to belt me with my back turned. 
Max hates King hitters..like most.
I gave him some dried liver bites and a bloody great ear rub then a forehead to forehead hug.
He chokes on the liver bites.
Jumps out of ute and eats a heap of dried leaves. Then moss..then water..then chucks.
I go right mate..its okay as twisties nearly killed ne🙂🙂
Love all our dogs..
Heaps of water.
Strides in and goes..F me!!
Not chugging those liver bites ever again.
Bloody Dogs..till I die!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Aaand - FIGHT! 





























Edit: no wide lens on selfie camera, but I think you can see how big they are now


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Nap time


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Stanley Park with Miss Kilo, then back home for a nap……
> 
> View attachment 16518838
> View attachment 16518839
> ...


Something about that big beautiful fur ball that makes me smile every time! Always love to see her maddog 👍.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Which way did he go? Which way did he go?...Paco you look this way and I'll look that way.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TravisMorgan said:


> Which way did he go? Which way did he go?...Paco you look this way and I'll look that way.
> View attachment 16521815


Great pic mate!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My Mum gave me my Dad’s old watch today. Hopefully just needs a fresh battery. Not worth much to anyone else, but to me - absolutely priceless 🥰


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16521858
> My Mum gave me my Dad’s old watch today. Hopefully just needs a fresh battery. Not worth much to anyone else, but to me - absolutely priceless 🥰
> View attachment 16521860


The brand nearly has your dads name covered mate!!
Id wager he was at all the tests in UK when Warney played and enjoyed every moment with that great piece on his wrist..
Glad you have it and look forward to seeing it worn Snag!!

Great pics as always, hope your mum enjoys the craziness of the " Snag team !"....
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Aaand - FIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out Alun, you have filled them out well mate.
Must be hilarious to watch them play fight at times..sometimes!


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

PRS-2 Dreadnought & Stanley


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out she can Leap!!!
> Thawing out a bit now??


Yeah finally spring has sprung thank the gods. If this had dragged on much longer I would have been going a bit whacky (( even more then standard ) now the real work begins as the non snow creating days are short but jam packed with endless lists of To Dos prior to washing & repeating again. 


Ps , was much much surprised by a gift for my BIG 5 0 ahhhhhh, my bride got me the trifecta of the FXD... I love the no date dial but my point is I'm not sure either stock straps would fit those tree limbs of yours. Maybe like the last hole ... I think you'd like the watch either way. Very subtle classy AF blue versus the FUB. Annika's camouflage game steps up during the thaw phase of vegetation. Sneaky sneaky. 


Cheers brother 



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah finally spring has sprung thank the gods. If this had dragged on much longer I would have been going a bit whacky (( even more then standard ) now the real work begins as the non snow creating days are short but jam packed with endless lists of To Dos prior to washing & repeating again.
> 
> 
> Ps , was much much surprised by a gift for my BIG 5 0 ahhhhhh, my bride got me the trifecta of the FXD... I love the no date dial but my point is I'm not sure either stock straps would fit those tree limbs of yours. Maybe like the last hole ... I think you'd like the watch either way. Very subtle classy AF blue versus the FUB. Annika's camouflage game steps up during the thaw phase of vegetation. Sneaky sneaky.
> ...


Phenomenal pics mate!!
The big Five OHhhhhhh⏳
I'll take that day back..any day.

Your bride still loves you mate,.nice trifecta with the FXD. 

The Belgian plus the wacko but always entertaining " Frenchy"

I'd wager that cabin fever will disappear fast now you are out and about.

I've done a list of jobs for you so you do not get bored🤪
First challenge...C/O switch for Genset.
( Wink has hand up to explain what red and black is..so you are in good stead now🤔🤔)

Fencing..I'm going to teach you how to " Cobb &Co"

Snag can show you his feet..freely🥴

Have a bloody great birthday!!
Don't forget to make a WISH🙂🙂..

On behalf of this great thread!!
☀🌡....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Phenomenal pics mate!!
> The big Five OHhhhhhh
> I'll take that day back..any day.
> 
> ...


Here have a slice of cake gentlemen .... I had a friend make me the blade for the woman ((( yes we arm them over here to keep things excited ))) the handle wood actually dates back at something crazy like 600 years old . her go to saying if any fair haired gal starts getting fresh with me is " shank a skank " then she gives me this look that expresses that she has fully paid attention to all her Real Crime / Almost perfect Homicide shows she watches hehehe BUT I'm not joking ... if I go missing it was her ... hehehehe 


I know If I ever see her approaching in a full hazmat suit that my days are done & hours numbered ((( she wouldnt want to leave any dna evidence hehehe))) 

I just realized we were 28 when we met so we have been together for 22 years !!! My God she clearly is a blessed lucky gal or what 

A pic of us at a very spry & youthful 29 years old .. she is only 6 days younger then me which worked out fine when she told me she liked older guys 

Oh & my Belgian of long ago since passed , my sweet hard ass biting amazing boy Gator at 10 weeks old & as an adult.. & my bride looks like a Dane over cooking in at the time the texas brutal heat lol. hehehe












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Phenomenal pics mate!!
> The big Five OHhhhhhh
> I'll take that day back..any day.
> 
> ...


Ps I dont understand half of your task list .. part of me wants to know and part of me treasures my innocence in these matters hehehehe 


Do I have to Google these terms on Yahoo  ... and no , no more " free" footies from snag !!!! I wont waste my wish on that but it could be high up there 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah finally spring has sprung thank the gods. If this had dragged on much longer I would have been going a bit whacky (( even more then standard ) now the real work begins as the non snow creating days are short but jam packed with endless lists of To Dos prior to washing & repeating again.
> 
> 
> Ps , was much much surprised by a gift for my BIG 5 0 ahhhhhh, my bride got me the trifecta of the FXD... I love the no date dial but my point is I'm not sure either stock straps would fit those tree limbs of yours. Maybe like the last hole ... I think you'd like the watch either way. Very subtle classy AF blue versus the FUB. Annika's camouflage game steps up during the thaw phase of vegetation. Sneaky sneaky.
> ...


Great pics Tats, and happy birthday! 50 is a big one!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out Alun, you have filled them out well mate.
> Must be hilarious to watch them play fight at times..sometimes!


Two days ago our neighbor said how nice rounded and 'filled' are our cats are doggies. I said they are not only ones that are filled


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TreeFort said:


> PRS-2 Dreadnought & Stanley
> 
> View attachment 16522097


Hi TreeFort! You want some likes and loves in this thread the trick is dog up front and in focus, watch…only if you insist and as long as it doesn’t distract from the dog!😂😂😂. 
Better pic of Stanley possible?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Great pics Tats, and happy birthday! 50 is a big one!


Thanks so much ... it's been a number I wouldn't have believed I'd see. Mostly due to the thousands of stupid things & the few brave moments that should have turned out super wrong. But here I am & they failed so they can kiss it LOL 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah finally spring has sprung thank the gods. If this had dragged on much longer I would have been going a bit whacky (( even more then standard ) now the real work begins as the non snow creating days are short but jam packed with endless lists of To Dos prior to washing & repeating again.
> 
> 
> Ps , was much much surprised by a gift for my BIG 5 0 ahhhhhh, my bride got me the trifecta of the FXD... I love the no date dial but my point is I'm not sure either stock straps would fit those tree limbs of yours. Maybe like the last hole ... I think you'd like the watch either way. Very subtle classy AF blue versus the FUB. Annika's camouflage game steps up during the thaw phase of vegetation. Sneaky sneaky.
> ...


Happy Birthday youngster! 🎂🥳🍺


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> Happy Birthday youngster! 🎂🥳🍺


I was looking for something witty to say, but you got there first! Tats is still wet behind the ears. 50, I have socks that old  Happy day bro.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thanks so much ... it's been a number I wouldn't have believed I'd see. Mostly due to the thousands of stupid things & the few brave moments that should have turned out super wrong. But here I am & they failed so they can kiss it LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congrats on making it to five-o brother!

I've definitely reflected on some near misses over the years - mostly involving a Yamaha crotch rocket at age 19 and the non-OSHA compliant use of power tools. 

There's also the time from my boat mechanic days when I learned first hand how propeller torque works. It's best not to hop in an 18 ft. Donzi with a 500HP King Cobra stern drive and hammer it in light chop with the trim tabs up. The clockwise propeller screws the boat counterclockwise quite effectively. I almost had a mini Poseidon Adventure. My poor, alcoholic parts manager Tommy, who was simply hitching a ride with me to the pontoon boat party on the other side of the lake, turned pale white - that was the only time I saw his face anything other than beet red..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Post breakfast nap.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax patiently waiting for his turn at the food bowls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

@TatsNGuns 

Happy 50th! You are now officially old as f*#k!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Something about that big beautiful fur ball that makes me smile every time! Always love to see her maddog 👍.


thanks man, she is the furry love of my life!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> @TatsNGuns
> 
> Happy 50th! You are now officially old as f*#k!


Hey I resemble that remark!! 

Happy birthday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TreeFort said:


> PRS-2 Dreadnought & Stanley
> 
> View attachment 16522097


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16522927


What were the list of demands that accompanied this look?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What were the list of demands that accompanied this look?
> View attachment 16523896


Such intense concentration always involves food! 😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

It's only 84F outside yet I'm procrastinating doing yardwork. At least Koji is enjoying my laziness with some back scratching.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Here have a slice of cake gentlemen .... I had a friend make me the blade for the woman ((( yes we arm them over here to keep things excited ))) the handle wood actually dates back at something crazy like 600 years old . her go to saying if any fair haired gal starts getting fresh with me is " shank a skank " then she gives me this look that expresses that she has fully paid attention to all her Real Crime / Almost perfect Homicide shows she watches hehehe BUT I'm not joking ... if I go missing it was her ... hehehehe
> 
> 
> I know If I ever see her approaching in a full hazmat suit that my days are done & hours numbered ((( she wouldnt want to leave any dna evidence hehehe)))
> ...


Wait a second..just to be sure??
Your beauty gives you a " shank a skank" blade and a cake plus plus plus🎉🎉🙂.

Mine after 40 years tells me it 100% official.
You are immune to rat poison in your coffee☕!!
You are on a " roll " Tat's.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Wait a second..just to be sure??
> Your beauty gives you a " shank a skank" blade and a cake plus plus plus.
> 
> Mine after 40 years tells me it 100% official.
> ...


No I give her the blades & on those blades is inscribed her favorite saying which is 'shank the skank' ..... thereby making things more interesting, spicy If you will hehehehe.


Annika doing her best impression of an early roman period sundial.. nailing it as far as I was concerned lol I'm thinking of when she is running or in mid flight as a sweeping seconds hand which I dont believe they offered back in that day. It's a theory still in its infancy.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oat vying to be a GMT hand maybe


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mud bath run back from the Dam's '!!
Dog playground spa..chauffeured.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

And I'm sure we arent the only ones who do 1 am/ 2am / 3am night frisbee right ???























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Mud bath run back from the Dam's '!!
> Dog playground spa..chauffeured.
> View attachment 16524852
> View attachment 16524853
> ...


Well seeings how that rig is there , it's safe to say I didnt get the ole cruiser for my birthday hmmmmmm ? I hate finding out this way .. my wife swears I only have a feeling but this sure feels like another new one growing 

The dynamic dual look remarkably clean for being at the spa day care fun fest ... mine wouldn't look so spa fresh for certain. 

Cheer my downunderer friend. 


From the near nonfrozen mountain region of inland PNW cheers 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Mud bath run back from the Dam's '!!
> Dog playground spa..chauffeured.
> View attachment 16524852
> View attachment 16524853
> ...


And talk about hamming it up for the camera ,,, she knows ! What a smile ! 


There I fixed that one pic for you mate. 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday @TatsNGuns, congrats on the half-century you old fart 🤗 Plenty of life left in the old dag yet 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Cracking morning


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy Birthday @TatsNGuns, congrats on the half-century you old fart  Plenty of life left in the old dag yet
> View attachment 16525031


Many thanks friend ...


And thank you for NOT adding a footie for this kind post whewwwww. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> @TatsNGuns
> 
> Happy 50th! You are now officially old as f*#k!


Indeed indeed , so whenever you need wisdom & sage advise from someone who was born before mountains yet younger then the waters ... well you know the drill. Lol 


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't you know it's time for our morning cookie Dad?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy Birthday @TatsNGuns, congrats on the half-century you old fart 🤗 Plenty of life left in the old dag yet 🤜🏻🤛🏻
> View attachment 16525031


Spring has sprung, lots of new things to smell and pee on..
I think the dogs like spring too.. 😁


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Spring walk with lots of peeing (not pictured)


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Cracking morning
> 
> View attachment 16525043


Indeed a cracking morning, and made even better by the pic of your furry little friend!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Spring walk with lots of peeing (not pictured)


Noc, what is that crazy looking little lean-to thing with the corrugated roof? Chicken shelter?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> And talk about hamming it up for the camera ,,, she knows ! What a smile !
> 
> 
> There I fixed that one pic for you mate.
> ...


+1 that smile is priceless..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Noc, what is that crazy looking little lean-to thing with the corrugated roof? Chicken shelter?


It's a feeding place for wild animals out in the field.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Round two with puppies and Bella. With a little help from wifey.
































































Post-walk pups


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

My girls from yesteryear.
Bella and Cait.




































​


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

One happy terrier with his new rat :


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16525367


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Round two with puppies and Bella. With a little help from wifey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you all are enjoying being " solar panels " Alun.

The fields will be green with barley or oats soon..or does he put wheat in?

Must respect you both for your access and fun.

Top stuff mate..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

weklund said:


> My girls from yesteryear.
> Bella and Cait.
> 
> View attachment 16525608
> ...


Heart getting tugged on these pics of your girls.... dogs arghhhhhh in both the great ways and the one sucky way arghhhhh. Great images. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Agreed. They add so much to our lives and ask so little.

I'm loving my time with my 🐦 dog.

Birdie is my 7th Labrador.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

weklund said:


> Agreed. They add so much to our lives and ask so little.
> 
> I'm loving my time with my  dog.
> 
> ...


After owning dogs named Walker who refused at first to walk on leash or Pike who loathed the water , I mean half lab half golden retriever whatever was I think LOL i have now been much slower on naming a pup prior to truly sealing the deal ... so with all that stated is Birdie indeed a birdy beast & can find the valuable poultry versus the robins & sparrows ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Birdie is truly a full fledged water dog. Not so much the hunting variety, nor am I. She is fascinated with all things airborne and crawlers. Not a mean bone in her body ... all play.

She loves her Nerf Tennis Ball Gun and her pool.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

weklund said:


> Birdie is truly a full fledged water dog. Not so much the hunting variety, nor am I. She is fascinated with all things airborne and crawlers. Not a mean bone in her body ... all play.
> 
> She loves her Nerf Tennis Ball Gun and her pool.
> View attachment 16526570
> ...


Sounds like a great mate ... if you ever want to take that up a notch & have open space available I'd bet she would love The Bumper ... which shoots off the bump depending on which caps used quite a good distance or angled higher can make for quite a nice arching attention demanding exercise that just happens to be fun as can be ... not pool side approved 


The one I use looks like it DIDN'T survive a world war but they make more fancy and much more pleasant on the eyes variants now lol ....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Bed started out neat. Then Koji happened.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16526960
> View attachment 16526961
> View attachment 16526963
> View attachment 16526964
> View attachment 16526965


do the pack not know what to around trees??


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> do the pack not know what to around trees??


There’s been some getting reacquainted with old habits going on 😂


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah finally spring has sprung thank the gods. If this had dragged on much longer I would have been going a bit whacky (( even more then standard ) now the real work begins as the non snow creating days are short but jam packed with endless lists of To Dos prior to washing & repeating again.
> 
> 
> Ps , was much much surprised by a gift for my BIG 5 0 ahhhhhh, my bride got me the trifecta of the FXD... I love the no date dial but my point is I'm not sure either stock straps would fit those tree limbs of yours. Maybe like the last hole ... I think you'd like the watch either way. Very subtle classy AF blue versus the FUB. Annika's camouflage game steps up during the thaw phase of vegetation. Sneaky sneaky.
> ...


Happy belated birthday wishes Tats! 50??!!...you're a mere babe in the woods!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Calendar says Spring but Winter says "not so fast." A brief outing in the snow.



















And back into the bed and under the blanket.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Tats! 50??!!...you're a mere babe in the woods!


Tats = babe 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket after a trip to the groomers organised by The Fragrant One.








“You’re next” she muttered 🤣


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket after a trip to the groomers organised by The Fragrant One.
> View attachment 16527772
> 
> “You’re next” she muttered 🤣


Sprocks appears well coiffed and quite content..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket after a trip to the groomers organised by The Fragrant One.
> View attachment 16527772
> 
> “You’re next” she muttered 🤣


" snippety snip snip mate"
Hope it's only hair and nails🙂🙂🙏


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> " snippety snip snip mate"
> Hope it's only hair and nails🙂🙂🙏


She's already got his balls! 🤣
Snag... I'm kidding.... I'm kidding! 🤣


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

[QUOTE="Speedy B, post: 54876191, member: 1394093"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Topspin917 said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Tats! 50??!!...you're a mere babe in the woods!


Yes yes & here is the twenty I owe you for the babe in the woods comment hehehe. 



I mean I got to see haley's comet heck i even got to read the next day about a group that decided to up & catch a ride on it metaphorically speaking of course .. Though I dont believe I'll be around for the next showing but that's Okay too. Many thanks again 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Tats = babe


You heard the man ... !!! The wise wise man at that!!! Lol ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> " snippety snip snip mate"
> Hope it's only hair and nails


Hehehehe hehehe yes indeed lets hope for sprocket's sack .. I mean sakes ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket after a trip to the groomers organised by The Fragrant One.
> View attachment 16527772
> 
> “You’re next” she muttered 🤣


Very low-drag. He'll be nearly as fast as the lurchers, now.

I mean, maybe.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Saw this yesterday Dave and for some reason thought of you. Couldn’t help but feel a deep visceral desire to own this wonderful vehicle.








Dog-shot to keep us on topic


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Saw this yesterday Dave and for some reason thought of you. Couldn’t help but feel a deep visceral desire to own this wonderful vehicle.
> View attachment 16529045
> 
> Dog-shot to keep us on topic
> View attachment 16529053


 you will often see these samis down south in mudder / rock climbing country , I'm guessing super light weight so popping them on / off for mods is simpler. These builds probably have only the shell remaining as actually Suzuki but to each their own.















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Saw this yesterday Dave and for some reason thought of you. Couldn’t help but feel a deep visceral desire to own this wonderful vehicle.
> View attachment 16529045
> 
> Dog-shot to keep us on topic
> View attachment 16529053


And we are gonna need the audio to this image ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Time for me to sleep too


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket after a trip to the groomers organised by The Fragrant One.
> View attachment 16527772
> 
> “You’re next” she muttered 🤣


Sprocket looks very chic after his trip to the beauty salon!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> you will often see these samis down south in mudder / rock climbing country , I'm guessing super light weight so popping them on / off for mods is simpler. These builds probably have only the shell remaining as actually Suzuki but to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it’s time for a new frisbee. They must not last very long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> Sprocket looks very chic after *his* trip to the beauty salon!


FIFY


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> FIFY


Sorry Snag. Fixed the post. Apologies to Sprocket. Sometimes fingers are typing before brain is in gear.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly and Sasha want the primped Sprockers to come over and play. They promise not to herd him too much, and he can jump in the ocean if he gets homesick:


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> you will often see these samis down south in mudder / rock climbing country , I'm guessing super light weight so popping them on / off for mods is simpler. These builds probably have only the shell remaining as actually Suzuki but to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Pearl gotten off to? We haven't seen that little agent of chaos in a while.

What's Mr. Otis Spunkmeyer tipping the scales at, these days?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Holy crap STOP SNORING in my ear.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> Molly and Sasha want the primped Sprockers to come over and play. They promise not to herd him too much, and he can jump in the ocean if he gets homesick:
> 
> View attachment 16530162
> 
> ...


Duc,

Nooo more Snoooowwww!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

How many people can honestly say their burglar glistens in the sunlight?
I guess it's lonely at the top..


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16531045


Mate..matey mate!!
Take this on the chin when it arrives..
Scroll backwards through posts..edit..edit.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16531045


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Where's Pearl gotten off to? We haven't seen that little agent of chaos in a while.
> 
> What's Mr. Otis Spunkmeyer tipping the scales at, these days?


Pistol packing Pearl you say ??? I'll give ya some pearl fresh from this evening dusk time play with the oat ... As for Otis 's weight his next vet visit is on the 1st for his big 6 month check up lol I'd guess hmmmm 60lbs ish 62 or something silly .












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pistol packing Pearl you say ??? I'll give ya some pearl fresh from this evening dusk time play with the oat ... As for Otis 's weight his next vet visit is on the 1st for his big 6 month check up lol I'd guess hmmmm 60lbs ish 62 or something silly .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post is pure GOLD!!
The PPPearl!!
.with the " Oat"

Triple "like"

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The Pearler is ready to run with the Lurchers!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> The Pearler is ready to run with the Lurchers!


Her low-drag do is original equipment.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy behind bars this morning.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One of those days..no ute..no run..no clay pigeons..just needed a ear lick really 🤔 
Stay well dogs and their servants!!





















I


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Funny stuff Dave. Molly and Sasha are not overly close but they do rough house together every day. Even though they aren't the greatest of buddies, every day Molly pokes at Sasha until Sasha gives her a long bath. After several years of watching it, it still cracks me up.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Funny stuff Dave. Molly and Sasha are not overly close but they do rough house together every day. Even though they aren't the greatest of buddies, every day Molly pokes at Sasha until Sasha gives her a long bath. After several years of watching it, it still cracks me up.


Agreed mate, they " go back in time" ..love the way all dogs play it out on each other..
They do a better job than us as humans!!
Ha..see you soon mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Evening nap to rest up before going to bed.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> Evening nap to rest up before going to bed.
> 
> View attachment 16532983
> 
> ...


Truly mate..you have given that little bloke a life to enjoy.
👏 👏 Bravo..sincerely Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> How many people can honestly say their burglar glistens in the sunlight?
> I guess it's lonely at the top..
> View attachment 16530975
> 
> ...


Glisten ??? .... are you coming clean & telling us your burglars are actually these things ??? Hmmm hmmmmm ...... Glistening Vampires .....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Glisten ??? .... are you coming clean & telling us your burglars are actually these things ??? Hmmm hmmmmm ...... Glistening Vampires .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Otis really said...








it's ok Tats, be comfortable in your manhood.
We're here for you bro...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took Magnus to the golf course turned park last night for some play time and enjoy sunset with mid 70’s temperatures. Such a great evening. 

He loves it there and there is plenty of room with no one around so he can be off leash. It also made for nice pics of the beast  I can’t believe we’ve had Magnus for over 5 months now. He’s already 7 months old and weighs 74lbs. He’s my best bud.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Truly mate..you have given that little bloke a life to enjoy.
> 👏 👏 Bravo..sincerely Dave


Appreciate the kind words, Mate. This time a year ago I was in a pretty deep funk because I had just lost Lexi, my 16 year old Shih-tzu. Adopting Spike has helped me regain perspective and, like all of our faithful four-legged companions, he gives back much more than I give him.

Lexi









Spike









Watch


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What Otis really said...
> View attachment 16533512
> 
> it's ok Tats, be comfortable in your manhood.
> We're here for you bro...












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Boat trip


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Glisten ??? .... are you coming clean & telling us your burglars are actually these things ??? Hmmm hmmmmm ...... Glistening Vampires .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WinkyDinkyDog said:


> What Otis really said...
> View attachment 16533512
> 
> it's ok Tats, be comfortable in your manhood.
> We're here for you bro...


Get a room you two 🤜🏻🤛🏻








NTTAWWT


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone smells the Parmigiano I'm grating.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Get a room you two 🤜🏻🤛🏻
> View attachment 16534625
> 
> NTTAWWT


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Get a room you two
> View attachment 16534625
> 
> NTTAWWT


Dont hate the players bro .. I mean I guess hate the game is how that goes I guess. 


I see yall are enjoying a nice balmy springtime... enjoy 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16535052


I dont judge you or your glistening bro. You should know this by now ... you could fart glitter & whistle show tunes & we would gladly have you & yours over for a BBQ brother 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16535566


Sprocket day dreaming about being in the water. 🏊‍♂️


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I dont judge you or your glistening bro. You should know this by now ... you could fart glitter & whistle show tunes & we would gladly have you & yours over for a BBQ brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok all I want to know is, who told you about the glitter farts? That’s classified..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

How do we post a video??
Short one..???

Remember this is me!!

Plus gauge that " Snag " is smarter than I!!

The great Aussie " Dogs Eye" drool and they got half of it too..






































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So I said...." let's blow a shift"
Been long swings..

At shack..all happy.

Time to pounce Sal!!

" it's okay hon to drink 10 of these, we've had a pie!!"
Stay well all..

Bloody rippa dogs and their servants up !!







































































Dave


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16535728
> 
> View attachment 16535729


Belly rubs! Got to be torture for the both of you, but it just has to happen!🤣🤣. Looking great as always


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Ok all I want to know is, who told you about the glitter farts? That’s classified..


I googled it on Yahoo... 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> So I said...." let's blow a shift"
> Been long swings..
> 
> At shack..all happy.
> ...


Happy hounds 🥰 #freethefeet Dave 👍🏻

The local wildlife just out of shot? 🤔 🐊🦈

🤗


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy hounds 🥰 #freethefeet Dave 👍🏻
> 
> The local wildlife just out of shot? 🤔 🐊🦈
> 
> 🤗


G'day mate,
I'm getting worked over for a swim now, but it's " snappety snap snap time".

The bull sharks come in under the pontoons. 

I dropped my best 3/4" drive in to the mullet under my boat/ pontoons. 

Got a mate in to electrode under before we rolled over the side..can't take it lightly. 

Was good though, I got a heap of tools back from the years soaking in diesel now.

Tats has helped me find a app to post a video..you guys will all crack up🙂🇦🇺🤞...

Just experiencing some tech issues at my end..

See you soon mate!!
Ps..great pics on the boats..specially the one on way 🏡...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

This is the way its done Dave:




DaveandStu said:


> How do we post a video??
> Short one..???
> 
> Remember this is me!!
> ...


This is the way its done Dave (feeding the beasts). Plus, whats that on your wrist???:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh gawd...mate Sal's would give me a piercing!!
On the wrist is a blurry chunk of old school...

Your old school aren't you mate???????

Ha I'm more excited than you!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy hounds 🥰 #freethefeet Dave 👍🏻
> 
> The local wildlife just out of shot? 🤔 🐊🦈
> 
> 🤗


That's what I thought. Crikey! There's gotta be crocs in there! 😂


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Oh gawd...mate Sal's would give me a piercing!!
> On the wrist is a blurry chunk of old school...
> 
> Your old school aren't you mate???????
> ...


I only claim two things:
1) I'm educatable.
2) I'm old school

That pic was of my first Aussie mate, Dundee. He was pretty gentle at taking biscuits from me. They all are for that matter. My daughter saw that pic and quickly said: "What's Dundee doing, feeding dad?"


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Spring? Really? From +20C couple of days ago, to this today.
"Little ones" were confused at first, but than... what a joy!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning


Just a man and his best friend enjoying coffee in the morning cold fresh air. Birds singing. Sun out. Gorgeous day. May you all have a great weekend.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

My Papillon, Wearing some kind of Diver, Not sure which one...


Here I am with my Nieces' Shelty , Pretty sure I'm wearing a VDB Diver.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16539812
> 
> View attachment 16539813
> View attachment 16539811


Burglar free moment with you Wink!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Burglar free moment with you Wink!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


The Burglar’s there, we just can’t see him 🥷


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Old photos, but haven’t shared on this discussion.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jack1775 said:


> Old photos, but haven’t shared on this discussion.


Welcome mate 👍 
To the best thread on WUS bar none!
Understood re old pics, contribute freely..our best friends are the stars 🌟 of this show..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Back to the scrub!!
Let's roll.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Nap time Sunday!!!


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back home after a great holiday & another smoooth boat ride. Back in the realm of decent broadband and the luxury of being able to upload whatever & whenever we want.








Now we’re back on home turf we can ditch the collars and go back to free-ranging 👍🏻

HAGW Brochachos x


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Chilling with the buoy x


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Out cold for the past 6 hours.


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

My Korean sheepdog rescue ‘Suzy’ and my SKX007 up in Idyllwild Christmas 2020. Have such a great time sitting on the porch with a beer, my dog, my Seiko, and the sunset in the woods. Cheers!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Out cold for the past 6 hours.
> View attachment 16541466


I’ll see your 6 hours out cold and raise you 14 hours hard-snoozing in the boat cabin from 1700 yesterday to 0700 this morning. They didn’t even stir to demand an emptying last night 🤷‍♂️


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... The 🐦 ...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Out cold for the past 6 hours.
> View attachment 16541466





Snaggletooth said:


> I’ll see your 6 hours out cold and raise you 14 hours hard-snoozing in the boat cabin from 1700 yesterday to 0700 this morning. They didn’t even stir to demand an emptying last night 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 16541496


What are you guys feeding these dogs?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Seenovision said:


> My Korean sheepdog rescue ‘Suzy’ and my SKX007 up in Idyllwild Christmas 2020. Have such a great time sitting on the porch with a beer, my dog, my Seiko, and the sunset in the woods. Cheers!
> View attachment 16541468


Now that's a sweet face.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16541634
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I could watch that video for a couple hours.


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

urbino said:


> Now that's a sweet face.


Thank you, brother. She’s such a sweetheart. We got lucky.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The 🐦 is a very happy girl and loves her pool. Tons of fun.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I try to tell them it's rude to stare and invade my personal space when I'm eating. 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tessio recharging his solar cells.








Hey man, get out of the way


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Tessio recharging his solar cells.
> View attachment 16542904
> 
> Hey man, get out of the way
> View attachment 16542907


Topping up his shenanigans gland 😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16543230
> 
> View attachment 16543234


The Burglar trying to hide in plain sight. 😎


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> The Burglar trying to hide in plain sight. 😎


Azloe is taking out a stalking order on the ".burglar"...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> The Burglar trying to hide in plain sight. 😎


This is The Burglar’s superpower in addition to pooping and peeing in the house with malice..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Azloe is taking out a stalking order on the ".burglar"...


Azloe knows The Burglar will not comply.


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

My favourite copilot and stick carrier.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> The Burglar trying to hide in plain sight. 😎


Never saw the him!😳 Read your post and went to check the picture. Unbelievable! not even remotely hiding and never saw him!. Truly a burglar, and maybe even a burglar with some sort of enchanted collar?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16543230
> 
> View attachment 16543234


The powers of light and darkness in juxtaposition 🐶🥷
😅


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This is The Burglar’s superpower in addition to pooping and peeing in the house with malice..


Anything worth doing is worth doing right.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

All eyes on the dinner bowl - “here’s hoping!” 😂


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Møffe just sitting and staring at me, probably thinking that I’m a dumb a** for enjoying my coffee instead giving him my full focus. 










Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> All eyes on the dinner bowl - “here’s hoping!” 😂
> View attachment 16545839


I love the look on Floyd's face!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> probably thinking that I’m a dumb a** for enjoying my coffee instead giving him my full focus.


We’ll…… I mean.. is he wrong?😂😂😂. Just kidding! Always a good day when we get a pic or two of Møffe! Give him a few extra scratches for me Berg👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Woke Roxy up. 








Now she's waiting for me to leave and turn out the lights


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Woke Roxy up.
> View attachment 16546994
> 
> Now she's waiting for me to leave and turn out the lights
> View attachment 16546995


Diese..this is so true mate!!
We are their devoted servants..thank goodness


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Super excited. Bought some acreage in upstate NY this week. Going to be bringing the pups out to see it for the first time during the first week of May. Can’t wait for Jax to stroll around in nature. I’ll make sure to post some pics when he gets there. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Growing like mushrooms


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poptart at the vets. Nowt serious.








Poppy & Floyd outdoors. Sprocket didn’t make the shot today 🤔


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So close, yet so far away!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poptart at the vets. Nowt serious.
> View attachment 16547876
> 
> Poppy & Floyd outdoors. Sprocket didn’t make the shot today 🤔
> ...


I must admire your quartz variety there bro snag..


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano w/his 569


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Woke Roxy up.
> View attachment 16546994


Ha! She looks it.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

jg3456 said:


> Luciano w/his 569


Could be a Roxy relative.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Maisie’s gonna look different pretty soon


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Here have some life moments over the last day or two .... 


Annika showing her greedy nature when it pertains to her collecting of (( insert whatever you can think of that can be gathered / hoarded )) she noticed she had forgotten to bring the ball along to witness her near full skeleton in the making. 


Knowing we have a active Footie among us (( no names , no names )) keen offers socks that will have the bigger known mountain ranges the socks by the toes will give the stats on height of the mountain etc. 


Last one is of two sundials ... furry sundials.






















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My favourite time of morning after knocking a few hours out..Brekkie!!
Dogs before Dave!
Plus a chin rub for Sal's ( she's been crook in the guts lately..5 kilos of grass and yakkin and we are good to go)


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

😂😂. Great pic, and I still loooove that pillow!😂😂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> My favourite time of morning after knocking a few hours out..Brekkie!!
> Dogs before Dave!
> Plus a chin rub for Sal's ( she's been crook in the guts lately..5 kilos of grass and yakkin and we are good to go)
> View attachment 16550692
> ...


I've noticed the grass eating is a cyclical thing with my two. Every year it's like they've never seen it before, eat it non stop, puke it all up, then...fuggedaboutit. Rinse an repeat.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone calls me burglar....I kill ya..
Anyone touches me, or my unicorn skin....I kill ya..
Anyone puts a watermelon pillow around my head (again)....I kill ya..

























Ok I'm bluffing you schmendrick!









I'm gonna go take a nap now..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Anyone calls me burglar....I kill ya..
> Anyone touches me, or my unicorn skin....I kill ya..
> Anyone puts a watermelon pillow around my head (again)....I kill ya..
> View attachment 16551077
> ...


Made my day Wink!!

So funny..so bloody funny mate👏👏👏👏


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Anyone calls me burglar....I kill ya..
> Anyone touches me, or my unicorn skin....I kill ya..
> Anyone puts a watermelon pillow around my head (again)....I kill ya..


Ha. Tell Francis to lighten up.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Ha. Tell Francis to lighten up.












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Upgraded version:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ukrainian soldiers helped the dog find his master by calling the phone number on the tag on the dog's collar.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

No time to rest and get some peace... I must admit I feel tired some days. #8 in the pack as of today. Same story all over again. Abandoned in the field, no chip, no place in the shelter... Guess where is he now...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

He knows where he is. He hit the lottery!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No time to rest and get some peace... I must admit I feel tired some days. #8 in the pack as of today. Same story all over again. Abandoned in the field, no chip, no place in the shelter... Guess where is he now...


Hey mate does all your saintly work occur under a nonprofit that yall have set up ? 


Cute looking wildling right there 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Tats,
There's no profit, no organization, just my wifey and me. OK, we do have good cooperation with dog shelter, and they help us from time to time, but 80-90% is on us. We are funding everything by ourselves, and small part through donations of used stuff like small household appliances and clothing that my wife then sell through online auctions for a few bucks. Usually from $1 - $10. From time to time we get donation of some food, but that goes fast. But, we are pushing forward best we can.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi Tats,
> There's no profit, no organization, just my wifey and me. OK, we do have good cooperation with dog shelter, and they help us from time to time, but 80-90% is on us. We are funding everything by ourselves, and small part through donations of used stuff like small household appliances and clothing that my wife then sell through online auctions for a few bucks. Usually from $1 - $10. From time to time we get donation of some food, but that goes fast. But, we are pushing forward best we can.


You should set up a GoFundMe or something. I know you'd get some help from folks here.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No time to rest and get some peace... I must admit I feel tired some days. #8 in the pack as of today. Same story all over again. Abandoned in the field, no chip, no place in the shelter... Guess where is he now...


Hate that you guys are having to take on so much, Noc. If you're going to get worn out, get worn out in a good cause, I guess, though.

He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

IMG 6211


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi Tats,
> There's no profit, no organization, just my wifey and me. OK, we do have good cooperation with dog shelter, and they help us from time to time, but 80-90% is on us. We are funding everything by ourselves, and small part through donations of used stuff like small household appliances and clothing that my wife then sell through online auctions for a few bucks. Usually from $1 - $10. From time to time we get donation of some food, but that goes fast. But, we are pushing forward best we can.


Noc,

If you lived stateside I would drive to you and adopt one of those critters..
I hope you can find worthy homes for those puppers soon!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bath day for the Predapio pups. Guess who's a fan, and who's not.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Bath day for the Predapio pups. Guess who's a fan, and who's not.
> View attachment 16553952
> View attachment 16553954


I don't have your pups names straight yet, first pic Tessio? It looks like a smile to me, but no?
Second pic is awesome - caption "....and make sure you get all the dingleberries lady.."


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I don't have your pups names straight yet, first pic Tessio? It looks like a smile to me, but no?
> Second pic is awesome - caption "....and make sure you get all the dingleberries lady.."


Lol yes Tessio the big ciuccio, who wants out of the room, in the first pic and Giorgio aka Gio the second.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

urbino said:


> You should set up a GoFundMe or something. I know you'd get some help from folks here.


Idea is OK, but problem is our state bureaucracy and taxes. Don't know how it works in States, but here you need to register association (which requires Tons of papers), you have to have bookkeeping (and it must be authorized bookkeeper that we have to pay), and your have to pay VAT of 25% on donations. So it's not a solution for few doggies. Shelters have to do that, but for us it's not acceptable solution.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Idea is OK, but problem is our state bureaucracy and taxes. Don't know how it works in States, but here you need to register association (which requires Tons of papers), you have to have bookkeeping (and it must be authorized bookkeeper that we have to pay), and your have to pay VAT of 25% on donations. So it's not a solution for few doggies. Shelters have to do that, but for us it's not acceptable solution.


what if some like minded people who also love dogs (and watches) might just send you some $ as a personal gift via papal friends and family? They can’t tax that can they!?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

karwath said:


> what if some like minded people who also love dogs (and watches) might just send you some $ as a personal gift via papal friends and family? They can’t tax that can they!?


No they can not.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

It's early springtime in Maryland and you know what that means...

Time to eat chicken poop 🐔🐔

























Gertrude did not appreciate The Burglar rolling through her neighborhood to drop off some friends..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16554551
> 
> 
> View attachment 16554552
> ...


I swore that first image was nothing but head & I was like ummmmmm this ain't right .... 


What I first saw ... then my immediate first thought .... I have since seen the image correctly. All of this mind you stone sober lol .... ooops.


For the thread. For today we have gotten to ' enjoy' some rain, some hail, some attempted snow , some sun but no felt warmth, rinse & repeat .... arghhhhh.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I don't have your pups names straight yet, first pic Tessio? It looks like a smile to me, but no?
> Second pic is awesome - caption "....and make sure you get all the dingleberries lady.."


" be gentle when cleaning behind the TV!!!"

Plus......I said do not point at Dave..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16554551
> 
> 
> View attachment 16554552
> ...


I've watched that previous video of " the Bird" lapping the pool after catching a tennis ball at least a dozen tines.. great girl ..loves the play ..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^^^

Man does he want a smooch! I'll volunteer!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tessio has taught him the way of the Jedi.

Sleep must, when get sleepy Gio.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Cal is a smoked beef brisket fan (actually Trip and Liz are too but they have better manners).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

duc said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Man does he want a smooch! I'll volunteer!


Miss Rocky you can't see her pink collar.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Miss Rocky you can't see her pink collar.


I stand corrected. I still wanna give her a smooch. 😘


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Little bit of play, running around, digging wifey's flowers and many holes, ripping toys apart, but so much love and kisses! (please disregard my ugly face )
Puppies sends many kisses to all D&D members and their supporters!
BTW, Benny (new boy) fits great in the pack!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter is bored with golf as I watch the Masters and enjoy a pint. Cam Smith is representing for Oz, he could walk away with a win.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Little bit of play, running around, digging wifey's flowers and many holes, ripping toys apart, but so much love and kisses! (please disregard my ugly face )
> Puppies sends many kisses to all D&D members and their supporters!
> BTW, Benny (new boy) fits great in the pack!


Benny looks more like a Muppet than any dog I've ever seen. He also looks like he might have some Kuvasz in him.


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

Chase … clearly in deep contemplation …


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> " be gentle when cleaning behind the TV!!!"
> 
> Plus......I said do not point at Dave..
> View attachment 16555112


Awwwww come on now give the puppers a kissypoo come on , oh I can just tell they will adore you.... (((( hehehehhe hehehehe hehehehe)))























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Tessio has taught him the way of the Jedi.
> 
> Sleep must, when get sleepy Gio.
> View attachment 16556012


This is synchronized napping .... if you dont have the proper training then DO NOT try this at home.... they are just making it look easier than it is. 


For the thread ... oat & his human .. but when she is away he comes on over for some papa time...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kenls said:


> Poor Kobe, won’t be re-homed with me unfortunately. Harris and him are “mutually incompatible”. I’m gutted, to say the least.


Great news, Kobe has found his forever home. He’s going to stay with his current foster family. I couldn’t be happier for him. New owner is a vet and and extra bonus, he’s coming in to day care twice a week, so a win for me too!

No watch, just Kobe resting on my foot.










Bonus #2 he’s getting as hair cut.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> Great news, Kobe has found his forever home. He’s going to stay with his current foster family. I couldn’t be happier for him. New owner is a vet and and extra bonus, he’s coming in to day care twice a week, so a win for me too!
> 
> No watch, just Kobe resting on my foot.
> 
> ...


Mate...at least you had a crack at it...
Bravo ..he has got a new owner and pad after your attempts. 
Often we do not get a second chance.

Well done mate
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Party animals! 🥳🎂🎈🎈😍


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Very satisfied with the results of latest photo session on the beach with Bruno.

These are keepers.






































The time of the day when he turns from brown to gold is the best time to shoot I found.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Very satisfied with the results of latest photo session on the beach with Bruno.
> 
> These are keepers.
> View attachment 16558712
> ...


Bruno looking as good as ever 😍 What’s the cool looking stylo?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Brun


[BOBO] said:


> Very satisfied with the results of latest photo session on the beach with Bruno.
> 
> These are keepers.
> View attachment 16558712
> ...


Bruno is looking good! Mrs duc is always carrying on about how much better photography is when there is some cloud cover too (free, untested tip  )


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bruno looking as good as ever 😍 What’s the cool looking stylo?


Thank you sir!

It's my fountain pen. Ti Ultra from Big Idea design.

















duc said:


> Bruno is looking good! Mrs duc is always carrying on about how much better photography is when there is some cloud cover too (free, untested tip  )


Thank you very much.
I agree with Mrs duc. Clouds makes for a more dynamic picture. 

I like to play around a bit with my photos and clouds are always good at creating some drama in otherwise static environments.
















I'm also not afraid to shoot straight into the sun. I like lens flairs and sun rays.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

After our walk we sit in front of the house and people watch. One guy is ready to chase the next victim. The other, not so much.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> After our walk we sit in front of the house and people watch. One guy is ready to chase the next victim. The other, not so much.
> 
> View attachment 16559079
> View attachment 16559080





Diesels said:


> Party animals! 🥳🎂🎈🎈😍
> View attachment 16557965
> 
> View attachment 16557964


Diese..looks like a happy first birthday for your granddaughter. 

Did you get her a little purple pair of your " crocs"
To match up with her party outfit??


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I tell them you have no shame...eat a piece of capsicum and you can have a bit of the chook🐔

No takers...they are dreaming. 
.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Party animals! 🥳🎂🎈🎈😍
> View attachment 16557965
> 
> View attachment 16557964


Cuteness overload Diesels 👍. What a happy day!


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Teaching the new hiking companion how to climb. Also helps getting in cars which was somehow a terrifying experience. Food is an amazing motivation.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

KM_AB said:


> Teaching the new hiking companion how to climb. Also helps getting in cars which was somehow a terrifying experience. Food is an amazing motivation.
> 
> View attachment 16559831


Really strong urge to scratch both ears and head while blabbering like an idiot “who’s a good doggie? Yes it’s you! You’re a good doggie!” 
🤦‍♂️ Animals and children make a grown adult go stupid for some reason. 😂😂. Gotta love em.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Diese..looks like a happy first birthday for your granddaughter.
> 
> Did you get her a little purple pair of your " crocs"
> To match up with her party outfit??


Dave, no crocs for the baby. My wife and son wear crocs. They are having a resurgence in popularity around here. 








I wear Keens. Not that they're any more stylish. 😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Everyone waiting for the tater tots. 🤤


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Dave, no crocs for the baby. My wife and son wear crocs. They are having a resurgence in popularity around here.
> View attachment 16560171
> 
> I wear Keens. Not that they're any more stylish.
> View attachment 16560174


Looks like your granddaughter has been " saved" for now mate.

Happy bub ..= bloody bewdy!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

tudortommy said:


> Really strong urge to scratch both ears and head while blabbering like an idiot “who’s a good doggie? Yes it’s you! You’re a good doggie!”
> 🤦‍♂️ Animals and children make a grown adult go stupid for some reason. 😂😂. Gotta love em.


My doggie likes climbing as well.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

watchersam said:


> My doggie likes climbing as well.
> View attachment 16560186


We’ll he’s such a good boy too! Scratch them ears and scratch that head and make he knows he’s just the best doggie in the world!!!! Actually he has quite an alpha dog look. Bit of a leader and in control of the situation? 
Nice Seiko by the way. Will eventually pick one up but holding off for now. Good looking dog though 👍.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

tudortommy said:


> We’ll he’s such a good boy too! Scratch them ears and scratch that head and make he knows he’s just the best doggie in the world!!!! Actually he has quite an alpha dog look. Bit of a leader and in control of the situation?
> Nice Seiko by the way. Will eventually pick one up but holding off for now. Good looking dog though 👍.


He is a good boy, a big baby that loves attention


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Try again Zentempo. This time with some dog...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

zentempo said:


> View attachment 16560630


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

duc said:


> Try again Zentempo. This time with some dog...


full disclosure … it was an errant shot that I thought I could find a place for …
me: trying to get wrist shot for #WRUW#
dog: can we go get treats now?
😞


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

zentempo said:


> full disclosure … it was an errant shot that I thought I could find a place for …
> me: trying to get wrist shot for #WRUW#
> dog: can we go get treats now?
> 😞


Thanks for sharing with the group @zentempo , you are amongst friends here and have just stumbled upon the best thread on WUS 🤗

There’s room for improvement there Buddy, but don’t be a stranger. Name of your beagley-looking hound?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

zentempo said:


> full disclosure … it was an errant shot that I thought I could find a place for …
> me: trying to get wrist shot for #WRUW#
> dog: can we go get treats now?
> 😞


We're a tough crowd here, but it was still good of you to try. Now get back to it and show that pup! He/she looks like a very alert beast.


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks for sharing with the group @zentempo , you are amongst friends here and have just stumbled upon the best thread on WUS 🤗
> 
> There’s room for improvement there Buddy, but don’t be a stranger. Name of your beagley-looking hound?


His name is Chase, and beagle is spot on!
He’s gettin older now, (we lost his brother Dash about a year ago), so he’s kinda hittin his mellow phase … here are the boys in their prime (2010-ish) …









and here’s Chase now …









… as you can see, there’s a lot less chestnut and a little more gray! … but I couldn’t ask for a better buddy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

zentempo said:


> His name is Chase, and beagle is spot on!
> He’s gettin older now, (we lost his brother Dash about a year ago), so he’s kinda hittin his mellow phase … here are the boys in their prime (2010-ish) …
> View attachment 16560944
> 
> ...


Great pics & pleased to meet you all. Great watch BTW. Here’s mine, and Poppy 😍
















Edit - Floyd & Sprocket too 👍🏻


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

My boys say hello @zentempo


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the toss of the rib toy. That is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd roaching.








Poppy acting potty.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd roaching.
> View attachment 16562576
> 
> Poppy acting potty.
> View attachment 16562584


That seems to be Floyds favorite position! Awesome when a dog is so secure and comfortable that their fav position is laid back and belly up with no care in the world. You truly have an amazing pack there snag!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

My wife went to sleep and this guy got left out, so he's stuck with me. 😁


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> My wife went to sleep and this guy got left out, so he's stuck with me. 😁
> View attachment 16562607
> View attachment 16562608
> View attachment 16562610
> View attachment 16562611


Poor guy. Stuck with you getting them great belly rubs! Looks like he's hating life right there 😂😂😂 . 

Definitely the best thread in wus. Until I have enough time to own another dog I'm living through you guys, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

very professional...same pose all the time


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Clean, warm bed fresh out of the dryer. Should have washed Roxy too. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

With 3 of the 6 I had out for a walk this morning…


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16566115
> 
> View attachment 16566118
> 
> ...


Must feel safe with the black Ninja and trusty sidekick Az 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Must feel safe with the black Ninja and trusty sidekick Az
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


For sure Dave. The Burglar will annoy all would be attackers to death within a 100 ft. radius. It's like having a personal no crime zone wherever we go.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Good morning Brüders 🤜🏻


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

He never gives up hope that I'll drop something.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

At vet for last vaccination with puppies and Torina's new owners. Yes, she's adopted as of today, and owners friend will visit us next week to choose between Thor and Dash. Hopefully one of them will get a new forever home next week!
And after lunch resting with part of feline family members...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A bit of hardware For Dave.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spring has sprung my left nut ! 

For the last 7 or 8 days its been colder then a witch's teet on the shady side of an iceberg in Antarctica in mid December, all that was ' missing ' was the snow... so mother nature or weaponized weather programmers Tomato/ Tomatoe fixed that issue meh !!!!


At least 2 frenchies refusing to go along with this nonsense this morning 


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

So, this is what you do boys. You gotta grab it by the haunches and hump it, into submission.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> So, this is what you do boys. You gotta grab it by the haunches and hump it, into submission.
> View attachment 16568169


Tessio looks genuinely distressed at the sausage-on-sausage spectacle..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Spring has sprung my left nut !
> 
> For the last 7 or 8 days its been colder then a witch's teet on the shady side of an iceberg in Antarctica in mid December, all that was ' missing ' was the snow... so mother nature or weaponized weather programmers Tomato/ Tomatoe fixed that issue meh !!!!
> 
> ...


Daaaannng Tats....I don't feel your pain brother 

And it looks like you already broke out the non-winter shorts too..

Will send warm east coast vibes your way FWIW.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tessio looks genuinely distressed at the sausage-on-sausage spectacle..


Just another day at the Predapio house.😜


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16568208
> 
> View attachment 16568210
> View attachment 16568211
> ...


Does anyone remember the " odd couple " The Felix and Oscar version???


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Excellent 


predapio said:


> So, this is what you do boys. You gotta grab it by the haunches and hump it, into submission.
> View attachment 16568169


Excellent mentoring..Excellent I say!!
Who says you can't learn new tricks !!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Does anyone remember the " odd couple " The Felix and Oscar version???


I do, but it was already syndicated by the time I saw it as a kid.

I was thinking more along the lines of...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16567149
> 
> A bit of hardware For Dave.
> View attachment 16567154
> View attachment 16567156


I have a few of those!!!

My guys break them!!
Alun made them( yes he did)✊✊

I just look for the coldies I leave in the " fridge" under steering column!!

Late brekky here and the Rub"...










































I


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> I have a few of those!!!
> 
> My guys break them!!
> Alun made them( yes he did)✊✊
> ...


love the proplof...esp. on that Nato! cheers, happy Easter~


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jg3456 said:


> love the proplof...esp. on that Nato! ch
> 
> 
> jg3456 said:
> ...


Thank you mate, great to see you post up with your pup!
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> ]


A jumper with Dave on it - cute 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> So, this is what you do boys. You gotta grab it by the haunches and hump it, into submission.
> View attachment 16568169


I blame the parents! 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I love all these rapscallions (the hounds I mean, although the owners are a bunch of rascals too) 😂

Best thread on WUS. Keep ‘em coming Bratties 🤗


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A jumper with Dave on it - cute


My wife said the same bloody thing!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Daaaannng Tats....I don't feel your pain brother
> 
> And it looks like you already broke out the non-winter shorts too..
> 
> ...


These are my non-winter shorts ...great catch brother great catch... later today the following images were taken. Although tonight its once again just as bitter A cold so who knows what tomorrow holds ... how exciting arghhhh. Maybe I shouldn't have already packed up the winter shorts 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> A jumper with Dave on it - cute


Dave was kind enough to stand still long enough for someone to quickly needle stitch or to knit the pattern after our one & only now infamous Dave the sasquatch international Male model of non mystery... thanks again dave your the best downunderer cheers 











Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dave 🤭


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I should be sleeping too. Off at midnight, then back in to work at 7am for a b.s. meeting. That breakfast they promised better be good.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dave, I know you put that Ploprof up just to stir me up. It worked! Still waiting for a couple of parts for mine. Anyhow, Molly is on watch for the patio "chippy" that taunts the pups regularly.



















Sasha doesn't know whether to duck or to run (stolen from a Bob Dylan song), so ultimately she ran. Mrs duc in her paint studio to the right:



















2 for Dave:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A cold, dreary, grey day up north 🫤


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> These are my non-winter shorts ...great catch brother great catch... later today the following images were taken. Although tonight its once again just as bitter A cold so who knows what tomorrow holds ... how exciting arghhhh. Maybe I shouldn't have already packed up the winter shorts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tats, you know I love me some Anika - I want to meet that flying she-beast in the flesh!!!

I know the Malinois can be trained to do pretty much anything. Have you done a lot of training with her?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> I love all these rapscallions (the hounds I mean, although the owners are a bunch of rascals too) 😂
> 
> Best thread on WUS. Keep ‘em coming Bratties 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

a nice spring day to do some yard work or just to run around d the yard.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dave 🤭
> View attachment 16569025


Does anyone?? Or just


TatsNGuns said:


> Dave was kind enough to stand still long enough for someone to quickly needle stitch or to knit the pattern after our one & only now infamous Dave the sasquatch international Male model of non mystery... thanks again dave your the best downunderer cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my great northunderer mate...look just putting it out there !!
Snags beautiful and obviously hypnotised FO had to have a live in " model".for the 🐒 pillow inspiration Snag uses as his go too....I believe we are on to something..mebbe 🤷‍♂️
All the best in jest Snag!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Dave, I know you put that Ploprof up just to stir me up. It worked! Still waiting for a couple of parts for mine. Anyhow, Molly is on watch for the patio "chippy" that taunts the pups regularly.
> 
> View attachment 16569179
> 
> ...


Yep mate...nailed me in one!!

Then I made the mistake of allowing you to " enable" back!!

Rookie move by me!!
Ha..can't wait to see you post the old girl up.

Your place always sends a place of calm in your pics..
Mines a bloody madhouse!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Happy Easter!


Best wishes to you and yours Alun. Keep up the good works you do my friend, I love seeing your tribe 🥰

Post-breakfast snogs with the Popster.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

In the moment. More regret of packing away winter shorts too soon.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Tats, you know I love me some Anika - I want to meet that flying she-beast in the flesh!!!
> 
> I know the Malinois can be trained to do pretty much anything. Have you done a lot of training with her?


You are correct on their abilities to learn darn near anything for sures.


In annika's case once I had her here on the ground & tested her on drives , nerves , personality etc I knew I'd be training her in the basics to advanced obedience mostly & wouldn't develop much on prey/ defense drives aside from the normal fun stuff ie fetch , search/ find. Most of the Bells I would normally train up in what's best called dual purpose aka obedience/ gen protection work.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Happy Easter!


Happy Easter brother & to the mrs & your entire clan be them of your blood or covered in fur & drool & or fart glitter 

For those who celebrate the bigger aspect of the holiday may you & yours enjoy the day as well & enjoy all your blessings.


All dogs posted below are not mine and were found on the internets.com , Al Gore's super highway of information & stuffs.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> You are correct on their abilities to learn darn near anything for sures.
> 
> 
> In annika's case once I had her here on the ground & tested her on drives , nerves , personality etc I knew I'd be training her in the basics to advanced obedience mostly & wouldn't develop much on prey/ defense drives aside from the normal fun stuff ie fetch , search/ find. Most of the Bells I would normally train up in what's best called dual purpose aka obedience/ gen protection work.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation Tats. That initial assessment of the dog's personality and tendencies is such an interesting part of the training. I respect and appreciate hearing about how things work when the subject is outside my wheelhouse.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Mom said Cookie when I snapped this pic. Ruined the shot. That biznitch .
Then he came back and gave me side eye.
A$$hole


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My daughter’s Spanish rescue turned up yesterday. At 4 1/2 months, what an attitude this LITTLE guy has.

Here’s Thomas with George.










A dog in the hand is worth …. the risk









With his big brother


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Rock climbing is getting so easy she yawns at the top. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

What a beauty ... 🏔


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Impressive climbing skills. 

No real climbing involved here, Jenny & I visited the Maine State Arboretum. 






























Of course the arboretum is more impressive when there are leaves and blooms.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys have some gorgeous dogs. Literally show stoppers. This thread always puts a smile on my face.
Stone Cold sober in case anyone is wondering 😂😂


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

BIG puppies


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> BIG puppies


Out of the mouths of babes 🤭


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16571393


I'll never get tired of Sprocket's smile when he gets out of doors.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

KM_AB said:


> Rock climbing is getting so easy she yawns at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know she's gonna grow into them feet one of these days, right?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

#coverthefeet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

urbino said:


> You know she's gonna grow into them feet one of these days, right?


Lol. And the scariest part is the feet are still growing really fast so I don’t think we’re even close to finished. We picked the runt of the litter hoping for a pup on the smaller side of the breed. Looking like Finley might have a different plan. .


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika in between snowfalls is attempting to do more catches with her paws ((( again ))) something she thought was cute last frisbee season .... we shall see where this all leads...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

And off topic of dogs evolving abilities to increase uses of paws ....


How many of us have a toy that for reasons completely unknown seem to be truly sacred by the fur beasts? In our home it's the silliest of toys in that it's the size of maybe half of a apple lol in fact I think it originally came with like a mom dog stuffed animal which was promptly degutted, tossed around & treated like all other toys aside from this little thing .... odd but would be interesting to see how many of our dogs hold one toy above all else & never to be harmed hehehehe

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> And off topic of dogs evolving abilities to increase uses of paws ....
> 
> 
> How many of us have a toy that for reasons completely unknown seem to be truly sacred by the fur beasts? In our home it's the silliest of toys in that it's the size of maybe half of a apple lol in fact I think it originally came with like a mom dog stuffed animal which was promptly degutted, tossed around & treated like all other toys aside from this little thing .... odd but would be interesting to see how many of our dogs hold one toy above all else & never to be harmed hehehehe
> ...


Yes absolutely, Hank and Dexter hold a stuffed narwhal sacred in our house. We even sometimes use it to break them up when they are getting too rowdy with each other. They will both go after it but one will always yield before it gets harmed. That’s too funny, I thought our fellas were the only weirdos.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think your cat is trying to tell you something, and it is not nice. You're lucky to still be alive.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pictured with 1 of our 2 Aussies. This one is the blue Merle pup.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> And off topic of dogs evolving abilities to increase uses of paws ....
> 
> 
> How many of us have a toy that for reasons completely unknown seem to be truly sacred by the fur beasts? In our home it's the silliest of toys in that it's the size of maybe half of a apple lol in fact I think it originally came with like a mom dog stuffed animal which was promptly degutted, tossed around & treated like all other toys aside from this little thing .... odd but would be interesting to see how many of our dogs hold one toy above all else & never to be harmed hehehehe
> ...


This is Holly, she’s 14 this year.










This, is her “puppy” its the same age. Its been washed stitched and re-stitched countless times. Apart from the usual fetch and tug games, she sleeps with it too.



















Her brother, George doesn’t play with toys. He takes the eyes off first and then goes for the squeaker, once that’s removed, any toy he’s given is completely ignored.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

kenls said:


> This is Holly, she’s 14 this year.
> 
> View attachment 16577708
> 
> ...


Awwwww Holly & her ' puppy ' ... good on all of you for keeping that thing around... as for George, well he would fit in here as the items he dissects immediately are also fan favorites by the pack of wildlings 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> This is Holly, she’s 14 this year.
> 
> View attachment 16577708
> 
> ...


A bit of " Bluey" in George?
Great pair of mates there.
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This is Sprocket’s grail. The only one he shows any interest in.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> This is Sprocket’s grail. The only one he shows any interest in.
> View attachment 16577850


Kinda get the feel that a toothpick should be ran through & slapped into a pretty damn decent bloody mary mate ... cheers 

They say this bloody mary even comes with a drink but I haven't spotted it yet 



For the thread ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> A bit of " Bluey" in George?
> Great pair of mates there.
> Dave


They’re both Jack Russell x Chihuahua (or I may have missed a Southern Hemisphere colloquialism) 🥴


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> They’re both Jack Russell x Chihuahua (or I may have missed a Southern Hemisphere colloquialism) 🥴


No mate! I wasn't " pulling your leg "...George truly does have blue traits by your pic to my eye( old eyes)
Terrific to have you posting up on the greatest thread ever on WUS.
Bar none...
Dave👍👍


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> I think your cat is trying to tell you something, and it is not nice. You're lucky to still be alive.


A. It's a cat B. Generally speaking I find most cats not only carry around evilllllnesses but also it's been shown that the minute you become one with room temperature, no longer able to fog a mirror that these same beasts will begin to dine on ummmmm you , me & anyone else that dare have these creatures within their lives. C. You are correct in all you stated however. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We met a new friend


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

kenls said:


> This is Holly, she’s 14 this year.
> 
> View attachment 16577708
> 
> ...


Love the dog toy story. A special toy indeed and shows what we do to make these pups happy. Don’t lose it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

This guy just had his first birthday. Good boy! 🐕


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not much action today..watching the target practice 
.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> No mate! I wasn't " pulling your leg "...George truly does have blue traits by your pic to my eye( old eyes)
> Terrific to have you posting up on the greatest thread ever on WUS.
> Bar none...
> Dave


This fact will be even more cemented once the greatest thread on the globe has a Merch T shirt available.... I can imagine the shirt showing an amazing dog with the perfectly out of focus slight corner of a diver watch ... maybe the back could be the infamous warning you receive for too much watch ...


Once we have the t shirt available then we can truly proclaim greatest thread on earth. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> This fact will be even more cemented once the greatest thread on the globe has a Merch T shirt available.... I can imagine the shirt showing an amazing dog with the perfectly out of focus slight corner of a diver watch ... maybe the back could be the infamous warning you receive for too much watch ...
> 
> 
> Once we have the t shirt available then we can truly proclaim greatest thread on earth.
> ...


Count me in! I'll buy 2 or 3!
Got to have a pocket tee with this guy on the pocket!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The dogs should be they ones wearing the T shirts.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> This fact will be even more cemented once the greatest thread on the globe has a Merch T shirt available.... I can imagine the shirt showing an amazing dog with the perfectly out of focus slight corner of a diver watch ... maybe the back could be the infamous warning you receive for too much watch ...
> 
> 
> Once we have the t shirt available then we can truly proclaim greatest thread on earth.
> ...













Joking..joking..joking..🤦‍♂️🇦🇺🍺🍺


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shenanigans


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snag, new pirate watch? 

Itsa "H-arrrr Zedd Eee"

Just watched a YT review, very nice.

BTW, I never get tired of seeing Ms. Poppy & Floyd kicking up sand. 

Few shots of Jenny from visit to arboretum



















And I even managed a diver + doggie pic!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Snag, new pirate watch?
> 
> Itsa "H-arrrr Zedd Eee"
> 
> ...


I can never get over how perfectly clean and coiffed Miss Jenny always looks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Snag, new pirate watch?
> 
> Itsa "H-arrrr Zedd Eee"
> 
> ...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Morning from the 🐦


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

People watching and bug eating.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> People watching and bug eating.
> View attachment 16580843
> View attachment 16580844


Beats the other way around, financially speaking.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> And I even managed a diver + doggie pic!
> 
> View attachment 16580344


That head flopped back on your knees neck scratch is fantastic 😍. Almost as good as a belly rub! She’s beautiful!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kenls said:


> Great news, Kobe has found his forever home. He’s going to stay with his current foster family. I couldn’t be happier for him. New owner is a vet and and extra bonus, he’s coming in to day care twice a week, so a win for me too!
> 
> No watch, just Kobe resting on my foot.
> 
> ...


UPDATE

Kobe’s had his haircut.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

kenls said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Kobe’s had his haircut.
> 
> View attachment 16580943


Kobe is cute little boy


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Kobe is cute little boy


He sure is. Just a pity he didn’t get on with our cat or he’d have been with me.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Post-brekkie Sprocker snogs x
















Oh yes, and a watch 😐


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kenls said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Kobe’s had his haircut.
> 
> View attachment 16580943


Very dapper. Doesn't really look like a cat person, though, no.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16579849
> 
> 
> 
> Joking..joking..joking..


I don't mind the international downunderer models but I'd rather them doing that ' welcome to Dave's back truck , come closer so we can taste you ' image ... just saying! 



For the thread.

You can count on us for a vote brother !












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oops ... forgot the diver part ....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Here are photos of Jenny (in focus) after a visit to the canine salon




















Jenny owes her good looks to a wonderful Maine breeder and her sires. Jenny and I've met two older siblings (Simon & Joy) and side-by-side they're coats and confirmation are nearly identical.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Here are photos of Jenny (in focus) after a visit to the canine salon
> 
> View attachment 16582293
> 
> ...


Jenny is obviously amazingly well kept clearly, Springers, well bred springers (( they still have their insane moments ))) are a uber american classic breed that just beacons images of Maine, LL bean , old Winchester calendars, Gene shaw short stories. Seems most have moved beyond their once prominent hunting backgrounds and although not as common in general public usually are the love of their owners lives as the kick ass funny pets they are. Seems most in the states at least that hunt with a spaniel under the gun have moved towards the brittany , another clown personality of the dog world ... the pouchers pouch. You sir own a beauty she kind of classes this joint up by a lot hehehe 

The cat wants to say hi to her hehehehe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16582839
> View attachment 16582841
> View attachment 16582842


Your watch, Bruno’s shades? 🕶


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Your watch, Bruno’s shades? 🕶


Exactly


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16582839
> View attachment 16582841
> View attachment 16582842


Now _that's_ a freaking dog. 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

We actually got like 2 hours of sunshine & most incredibly the sunshine could be felt whoaaaaaa ... actual warmth ... so amazing. 


That and when you upset a frenchie it's an entire process they must go all the way through with Roo-ing at you from time to time... poor Gunt ! Pistol packing Pearl doesn't look too pleased either actually hmmmm. It starts when he senses a wristie shot coming on .... whereas the cat immediately comes over the nano second he sees me taking a wristie .. Gunt gets all over worked ...

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> We actually got like 2 hours of sunshine & most incredibly the sunshine could be felt whoaaaaaa ... actual warmth ... so amazing.
> 
> 
> That and when you upset a frenchie it's an entire process they must go all the way through with Roo-ing at you from time to time... poor Gunt ! Pistol packing Pearl doesn't look too pleased either actually hmmmm. It starts when he senses a wristie shot coming on .... whereas the cat immediately comes over the nano second he sees me taking a wristie .. Gunt gets all over worked ...
> ...


Don’t you go upsettin the frenchies. Once one starts they all follow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16581323
> View attachment 16581324


Oh my god. That face!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Looks like ol Ty Ty needs knee surgery!! What is it with these Poms?? Damn I could have purchased a Rolex with what I will have spent!! 

I have no idea how I will keep him from jumping around and hurting it though. Dog is not one to stay in one spot for long











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.... and just like that I now need a stick with a ball apparently arghhhh....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummmmm , not to be ' that guy ' butttttt we booked the pool from today at 2pm till monday ish noon ish .... so like could you guys like leave ... the entire idea of the air B & B is you leave , we enter!!! 


By all means take your time guys ... dont mind our frenchies sleeping on the street, exhausted, travel weary , barely without recent snacks , I believe they even had to drink tap water but please ... take your time 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Speedy B said:


> Don’t you go upsettin the frenchies. Once one starts they all follow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pistol packing pearl is that one frenchie out of like a gazillion who can actually shadow Annika for darn near most of the entire time of her going around being a nutso... we will put annika away so pearl can get in around 15 or so frisbee ' catches ' albeit thrown towards the ground & she absolutely with full french pride bring it back to hand each & every time  this summer depending on a thing or two she will be getting some agility skills installed. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oops ... forgot the diver part ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bloody rippa of a pic..Anneke had a workout..the rest of the team. Solid support 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> .... and just like that I now need a stick with a ball apparently arghhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My money is on Anneke doing that..no dramas at all! With ease.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Lazy Saturday morning..








A docile burglar


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> A docile burglar


Dreaming up mischief no doubt 🥷


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

Chase be basking …


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice sunny, cool weather with a breeze so far. The dogs are enjoying the day.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Dreaming up mischief no doubt 🥷


Affirmative!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sunshine that can be felt going on 2 hours almost.. wait nope a cloud just covered that heater up arghhh. Oh and being endless propositioned for just ' one more throw pops ' .....


Ever feel like you're being watched ... dare I say stalked 


Then those precious moments when most* are all tired out & rest is looked at a wonderful thing ...

* not annika, yeah definitely not annika. 

Last image is the ' You dont want to say No dad ' look. Patent pending






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Karwath,
Dogs enjoying the day and demonstrating a well-developed sense of balance.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

A photo of my best buddy, Colby. He passed 3/31/2015


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New baby chocolate lab female 9 weeks old today. Sadie.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rojote said:


> New baby chocolate lab female 9 weeks old today. Sadie.
> View attachment 16585742
> 
> View attachment 16585741


Go Sadie!!!
Look forward to seeing her mate!
Excellent stuff
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rojote said:


> New baby chocolate lab female 9 weeks old today. Sadie.
> View attachment 16585742
> 
> View attachment 16585741


Hard to ever go wrong with a chocolate lab ,,, look at the baby , look at the baby !!!! 


An unnamed person who shall remain unnamed will enjoy you sneaking in more foot images on the thread 


Congratulations to you & your clan on the newest member of the family!!! 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Well Helloooo Sadie! Happiness is a warm chocolate puppy.


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Rojote said:


> New baby chocolate lab female 9 weeks old today. Sadie.
> View attachment 16585742
> 
> View attachment 16585741


Love it when you become the head rest! There’s no escape without being noticed, or feeling a bit of guilt for disturbing the pup nap. Sadie’s well on her way to training you. 

Good intro to Sadie, but your watch is kind of in the way of the pup pic.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Rojote said:


> New baby chocolate lab female 9 weeks old today. Sadie.
> View attachment 16585742
> 
> View attachment 16585741


She's a pretty pup, and looks right at home, already.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlike me, Jade hates thunderstorms.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprockie terrorising The Grail 😆


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sprocket rules


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio always sniffs my breath. Think he's trying to tell me something.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Gio always sniffs my breath. Think he's trying to tell me something.
> View attachment 16586677


He does not look best pleased.


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

PAMily Man said:


> View attachment 16587489
> View attachment 16587490
> View attachment 16587492
> View attachment 16587493
> ...


More doggo less watch is coolio in this thread PAM 👍🏻 Welcome aboard 🤝🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16586824


Lady P looks like such a wild thang in these pics!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

predapio said:


> Gio always sniffs my breath. Think he's trying to tell me something.
> View attachment 16586676
> View attachment 16586677
> View attachment 16586679


My pup likes beer when I spill it on the floor. If you’ve recently had one maybe he smelled it and this is his “me too please” face?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

KM_AB said:


> My pup likes beer when I spill it on the floor. If you’ve recently had one maybe he smelled it and this is his “me too please” face?


Lol no. It was morning breath


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jax said “what the hell is that in the pool?” Then he barked and ran away. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16587663
> 
> View attachment 16587662
> 
> ...


Clearly vicious OBVIOUSLY 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Speedy B said:


> Jax said “what the hell is that in the pool?” Then he barked and ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sensible response. I would've done the same.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beach life
















& butt sniffing 😆


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16588796


Buoy’s got soul 👊🏻


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Buoy’s got soul 👊🏻


That's why he's named Tessio. After Abe Vigoda's character in the Godfather. Same eyes


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just came off a long week and weekend. We successfully shut down I-295 at 1900 on Friday and reopened it ahead of 0700 this morning (replacing both the north and southbound bridges over the weekend). My part was miniscule compared to the PM, PE and superintendents who planned and executed the work, along with several quite heavily involved subcontractors. It was tense, but a fun weekend.

Livestreams | Project Veranda (verandaplan.org) 

The bridges were originally 3 spans. The design had it reduced to a single span. The dirt at one end covers geofoam blocks covered by lightweight concrete fill, with the road surface built on top of it. We did all the prep (earthwork) and built the new abutments over the past 1 to 1.5 years. We built the two new bridges adjacent to where they ultimately got placed by Mammoet using SPMTs.

I would post this elsewhere, but I realize, my drooges are here. 

Wore this for the thrash:


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

he’s a funny looking one… and doesn’t bark. Really a horrible dog tbh.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

This is Laika, the newest member of our family. She's still getting used to her new home but is incredibly sweet and affectionate. Unsure of the breed/s ("designed by committee" as my wife says), but she seems to be 100% couch potato.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

dkh said:


> This is Laika, the newest member of our family. She's still getting used to her new home but is incredibly sweet and affectionate. Unsure of the breed/s ("designed by committee" as my wife says), but she seems to be 100% couch potato.
> 
> View attachment 16589294
> 
> View attachment 16589297


Welcome dkh & Laika, a Heinz 57, the best kind 👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


>


Separated at birth? 😆


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dkh said:


> This is Laika, the newest member of our family. She's still getting used to her new home but is incredibly sweet and affectionate. Unsure of the breed/s ("designed by committee" as my wife says), but she seems to be 100% couch potato.
> 
> View attachment 16589294
> 
> View attachment 16589297


I call dibbs if you ever want to let her go (like that's even possible...)


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beach life
> View attachment 16588782
> 
> View attachment 16588776
> ...


Who's the neighborhood butt sniffer?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We took Magnus to a large park by the rivet yesterday and hiked for a few hours. He got to be off leash the whole time and loved it


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Who's the neighborhood butt sniffer?


One of the farm dogs. ‘Lad’ is the usual one who joins our walks, he & Poppy are sweet on each other. This fella is a younger chap, he’s been unsure of us up until now and hasn’t joined us much, just watched from a distance. Today a chin rub from me seemed to break the ice then it was astronomy lessons (show me Uranus 😂) all round 🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beach life
> View attachment 16588782
> 
> View attachment 16588776
> ...


Living the life! (Not the butt sniffing part though) 🤣


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> One of the farm dogs. ‘Lad’ is the usual one who joins our walks, he & Poppy are sweet on each other. This fella is a younger chap, he’s been unsure of us up until now and hasn’t joined us much, just watched from a distance. Today a chin rub from me seemed to break the ice then it was astronomy lessons (show me Uranus 😂) all round 🤣
> View attachment 16589549


You know, it always starts with Uranus and goes downhill from there...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> You know, it always starts with Uranus and goes downhill from there...


My experience is Uranus is at the bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> .


Bruno is such a big loveable boy! Always glad to see him! @Snaggletooth already beat me to it but yeah, you cant unsee that upside down toothy grin 😂😂


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

it's Léo.
He is not mine but I have the great pleasure of having him at home when 'parents' are away.
he is adorable but robs all my fridge.. 
these little dogs are greedy


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

tudortommy said:


> Bruno is such a big loveable boy! Always glad to see him! @Snaggletooth already beat me to it but yeah, you cant unsee that upside down toothy grin 😂😂
> View attachment 16590504


I have some similar photos of his father. 😁
I'll try to dig one out.

There we are.
Flipped for better effect.😁


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> I have some similar photos of his father. 😁
> I'll try to dig one out.
> 
> There we are.
> ...


You'll never convince me that picture is upside down, he was just reeeeaally happy!!🤣🤣🤣 That gave me a huge smile Bobo, thank you sir!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

PFEN said:


> it's Léo.
> He is not mine but I have the great pleasure of having him at home when 'parents' are away.
> he is adorable but robs all my fridge..
> these little dogs are greedy
> ...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Bruno is such a big loveable boy! Always glad to see him! @Snaggletooth already beat me to it but yeah, you cant unsee that upside down toothy grin 😂😂
> View attachment 16590504


Walrus remains my go-to comp for Bruno.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another day over. Time to relax with my mate and enjoy a well earned beer. 

Cheers gents!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

duc said:


> Just came off a long week and weekend. We successfully shut down I-295 at 1900 on Friday and reopened it ahead of 0700 this morning (replacing both the north and southbound bridges over the weekend). My part was miniscule compared to the PM, PE and superintendents who planned and executed the work, along with several quite heavily involved subcontractors. It was tense, but a fun weekend.
> 
> Livestreams | Project Veranda (verandaplan.org)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the overpass, really improves the ride when I drive into Portland (today in fact).


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16590805


Cat ? Where ?? Lol


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Wonderful pics as per ususal Alun 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wonderful pics as per ususal Alun


Thanks Snag. Can't beat yours though


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

5 from 6 off this morning’s walk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for the overpass, really improves the ride when I drive into Portland (today in fact).


I live on the coast, just past Ellsworth, so driving in Portland is not a regular thing for me. I can't believe the sad state of affairs of 295 through Portland. Teeth jarring is an understatement.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16593395


Belly up! And she’s giving that “come hither” look!! Didn’t know Roxy was such a tease😂😂. Give her a scratch for me Diesels👍


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Bruno does this thing where he dives head first into the ground and pushes himself forward like a lawnmower. Not sure why.








He usually ends up on his back...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Duc, when i wrote 'improves the ride' I was thinking more along the lines of General Lee and the Dukes of Hazzard










Why they replaced the Verand St. overpass. 

and I'll post a pup pic to keep the thread fresh...










no cars were jumped while producing this photo.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno does this thing where he dives head first into the ground and pushes himself forward like a lawnmower. Not sure why.
> View attachment 16593909
> 
> He usually ends up on his back...
> ...


It means he found a smell he likes and he's covering himself in it. Usually dogs do this if the smell will disguise them from prey animals. My golden retrievers got out last week and found.....deer poop. Thanks to my youngest son for leaving his door unlocked and props to our male dog who figured out how to open the door. My wife and I didn't know they were out. They came running into the living room at some point all excited and I knew something was up. I realized they had come from the direction of my son's room and I went over there and saw the open door. Then I checked the dogs and the deer poop was smeared all over their necks. Thankfully they hadn't sat down yet. Out to the back yard with them and a strong hosing off with doggy shampoo and the grooming brush took care of it. But ugh. Wait, you want to know how I knew it was deer poop? Yeah, not our first rodeo.

The female is the leader being both older and more assertive than our male. Here she is wearing my Kontiki.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

My3Sons said:


> It means he found a smell he likes and he's covering himself in it. Usually dogs do this if the smell will disguise them from prey animals. My golden retrievers got out last week and found.....deer poop. Thanks to my youngest son for leaving his door unlocked and props to our male dog who figured out how to open the door. My wife and I didn't know they were out. They came running into the living room at some point all excited and I knew something was up. I realized they had come from the direction of my son's room and I went over there and saw the open door. Then I checked the dogs and the deer poop was smeared all over their necks. Thankfully they hadn't sat down yet. Out to the back yard with them and a strong hosing off with doggy shampoo and the grooming brush took care of it. But ugh. Wait, you want to know how I knew it was deer poop? Yeah, not our first rodeo.
> 
> The female is the leader being both older and more assertive than our male. Here she is wearing my Kontiki.
> 
> View attachment 16594262


Bruno would never waste good deer poop by smearing it on himself. That stuff's for eating!🤢


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

[BOBO] said:


> Bruno would never waste good deer poop by smearing it on himself. That stuff's for eating!🤢


The worst part was how proud of themselves they were. You could tell they were annoyed when we hosed them off.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Here is some fancy schmancy art for you highfalutin high brows ... I call this art installation The Ying & Yang of The Gunter & The Pearl ... 

Knowing dogs taste what they smell makes these art peices really about true love & its willingness to take bullets ((( metaphorically speaking )))


Remember when bidding that it's you the patrons of the arts that keep this going so bid high , high I say !!! 


Go ahead & have some wine & cheese ...















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ooops ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
"He doesn't" I answer. "Twice this morning he pooped normally, and also previous days and weeks.“
"But the stinking, brown water is leaking out of him. We will have to test him for the Parvovirus. "
"OK, but he's not showing any symptoms. He eats and drinks normally, pees and poops normally, he is cheerful, playful, it can't be Parvo. "
An hour later another phone call: “Benny is positive on Parvo. We can't neuter him. He received injections and an infusion. Come get him as soon as possible so he doesn't infect other dogs in the infirmary.“
I'm coming for Benny, and he's still asleep. Veterinarian: "He will be fine when he wakes up. Strange that he showed no symptoms. I guess we discovered Parvo in time. "
I've put him in the car and we drove home. As soon as I took him in my arms to get him out of the car, I was suspicious. I took him to the room on the bed, and then the shock. Benny is no longer breathing, his heart is not beating. He died! Why? How? HOW??? He was super cheerful, healthy puppy. Everything was all right when we left him there? HOW?!
"Probably weakened immunity from Parvovirus in combination with anesthesia" said the vet.
My God, we can't believe it. In the morning a happy and healthy puppy, in the afternoon he is gone. Surreal feeling. We are still thinking about how we will pick him up after the procedure ...
Benny, our beautifull boy, our hearts hurts and tears come to our eyes. We hope you get well somewhere in heaven. Mommy, Bear and Ozzy will take care of you and keep you company. Rest in peace, dear Benny.
With love,
Mom and Dad, Nina, Miha, Darian, Bella, Thor and Dash


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
> This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
> Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
> After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
> ...


The worst news Alun, so sorry for your loss. 

Tragic. 

No photos from the Northern Chapter today. Run free Benny, run free dear boy 💔

Thinking of you and yours Mate, give the family hugs & kisses, two legs & four 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't know what to say Alun, except I'm heart broken for Benny, you and your wife.


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
> This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
> Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
> After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
> ...


Ugh. I'm so sorry. That's sad on so many levels. All you can do is love your dogs while they are with us. You likely won't ever get a real answer on what happened. I don't know enough about Parvo virus to even speculate. I hope you can maintain your willingness to care for an animal. Lord knows they need loving people like you to keep them.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this, Noc. Benny looked like a sweetie.

If it was Parvo, does the rest of your pack need to be checked?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
> This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
> Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
> After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
> ...


What the F uck !!!!! 

If you didnt see him awake when you arrived to pick him up & if they haven't shown you a positive parvovirus test I'd be asking a lot of questions. Parvo doesnt even work like this unless that pup was not only showing all the damn signs but was advanced in the sickness. WTF ???


Had he been put under for the surgery at any stage? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sad news Alun..
I am sceptical of your vets explanation given how much focus,attention and knowledge/love with absolute priority to all your " orphans " which is the complete focus of LIFE by you and your wife.

Parvo is rife here too.

Thinking of you and all of yours my friend.
Just a terrible punch to absorb. 

Dave


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

what a sad morning for me.
I love following this post and seeing the photos of our 4-legged friends. this is my moment of happiness. I have known those moments when the companion was no longer there. only people who love animals can understand grief and pain. courage


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you guys for kind words.
@urbino We are little bit worried for other puppies, but they all have been vaccinated, so there's only minor chance for them to be infected. We'll carefully observe them all.
@TatsNGuns Benny wasn't awake when I've picked him up, but he was alive. He was sedated for the procedure, but then started to leak and vet didn't proceed further. He also smelled very bad when I picked him up. They've cleaned him up, but smell was there. You can't forget that smell once you know it. We know vet for many years, and we also know vet technician lady that works there, so it's hard to believe they messed something or lied to us. I don't know... Maybe he had also some kind of allergic reaction to sedative? I almost died after my surgery when they gave me Protamin. It was a close call. We'll never know what happened...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thank you guys for kind words.
> @urbino We are little bit worried for other puppies, but they all have been vaccinated, so there's only minor chance for them to be infected. We'll carefully observe them all.
> @TatsNGuns Benny wasn't awake when I've picked him up, but he was alive. He was sedated for the procedure, but then started to leak and vet didn't proceed further. He also smelled very bad when I picked him up. They've cleaned him up, but smell was there. You can't forget that smell once you know it. We know vet for many years, and we also know vet technician lady that works there, so it's hard to believe they messed something or lied to us. I don't know... Maybe he had also some kind of allergic reaction to sedative? I almost died after my surgery when they gave me Protamin. It was a close call. We'll never know what happened...


100% only 1 thing smells like parvo, I thought I had naturally extended my condolences but it seems my wtf clearly was all that went through. I'm sorry for poor Benny ... may he be having a blast running through what I hope are fields of fun things to chase. 

It's heart breaking to know yall had found him what sounds like a dream couple that would have given him the best life. Again my condolences brother. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

G’day all 🤝🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> 100% only 1 thing smells like parvo, I thought I had naturally extended my condolences but it seems my wtf clearly was all that went through. I'm sorry for poor Benny ... may he be having a blast running through what I hope are fields of fun things to chase.
> 
> It's heart breaking to know yall had found him what sounds like a dream couple that would have given him the best life. Again my condolences brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your love and honest queries to our amazing mate are beyond question. 
Absolutely. 
We are the closest nit group globally. 
No harm done in calling out to a mate..regarding a mate..
Never!!
Alun is the fairest bastard you ever want to meet.

Ever...
I'm calling this test if Alun has doubts we back him to hilt.
Trouble is he never gives up..
Ever..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> 100% only 1 thing smells like parvo, I thought I had naturally extended my condolences but it seems my wtf clearly was all that went through. I'm sorry for poor Benny ... may he be having a blast running through what I hope are fields of fun things to chase.
> 
> It's heart breaking to know yall had found him what sounds like a dream couple that would have given him the best life. Again my condolences brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tats mate, when I wrote "Thank you guys...", I thought it's clear that I meant thanks to all, you included. My reply to Urb and you was only attempt to explain some things and express my thoughts. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Nevertheless, thank your for kind words and support mate.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Tats mate, when I wrote "Thank you guys...", I thought it's clear that I meant thanks to all, you included. My reply to Urb and you was only attempt to explain some things and express my thoughts. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Nevertheless, thank your for kind words and support mate.


My condolences. My eyes are watering reading this. Damned allergies.😭


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Something interesting under there I reckon 🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
> This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
> Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
> After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
> ...


Noc, so sorry to hear about Benny. What a gut punch. Especially since it was unexpected. My heart goes out to you and the Mrs.


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

ready to pounce …


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
> This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
> Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
> After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
> ...


What a sweet looking boy. It breaks my heart to hear about his. Take comfort in the fact he knew he was loved (you can see it in his eyes).


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Absolutelyt heart wrenching, tragic and sorrowful. How shocking to get that call then bring Benny home..... so sudden, I can only guess at the depth of your grief. I feel so sad for Benny's new family. I am thinking of Benny with all our companions, bless you and all the members of our forum.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Something interesting under there I reckon 🤗
> View attachment 16595848


Stainless steel Rolex, prolly.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

zentempo said:


> ready to pounce …
> View attachment 16596210


That level of relaxation comes from a lifetime of work getting and keeping the place locked down tight. Not gonna need to pounce, and knows it.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I split the meme up that asked 'what do your dogs do that you find normal yet others dont ?' Lol ummmmm probably a long to list to type maybe that's just me lol.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I split the meme up that asked 'what do your dogs do that you find normal yet others dont ?' Lol ummmmm probably a long to list to type maybe that's just me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I hate posting bad news... But who would I share it with if not with dog lovers and friends...
> This morning I posted a picture of Benny next to my car in front of the vet clinic. This is Benny's last picture. He's gone. Died. We’re in shock, I’m shaking, crying, and I can’t believe it yet. It's so surreal ...
> Benny was scheduled for neutering today. He already had potential foster parents too. A young, healthy, cheerful and playful puppy. This morning we were walking in front of the veterinary clinic, he was looking at us with love, and then we said goodbye and promised to come and pick him up in the afternoon.
> After a few hours, a call from the vet: "How long has Benny had diarrhea?"
> ...


It’s hard enough when they get old and fade away, but losing young healthy pups is such a shock. RIP Benny. Sorry for your loss Alun.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Trying not to think about Benny...
Thor and Dash.
Edit: and scruffy Bella


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Bro Pack got they hairs did for spring..


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

No better way to start the weekend than spending time with the dogs on a cool pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Meet Wilma, our neighbour’s daughter’s little lady. Cute.








Poppy with muddy shanks.








Sprocket helped me with the lawn mowing. 








Floyd found something to roll in.








I wish my wife was this dirty! 🤣








Smells gut ja?








Lurchers on point - wassat!?








Low tide.








Laila, our neighbour’s bulldog. Named after Muhammad Ali’s daughter.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Meet Wilma, our neighbour’s daughter’s little lady. Cute.
> View attachment 16599003
> 
> Poppy with muddy shanks.
> ...


Wilma and Lady P are quite the pair. First dog named Wilma I've heard of outside of my ole Wilma girl..


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano & his Smurf in s







unny Denver~


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mate of mine's running partner..a true wag!!

Doggo..not sure why he called him " Doggo" cause he's a real goer..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate of mine's running partner..a true wag!!
> 
> Doggo..not sure why he called him " Doggo" cause he's a real goer..
> View attachment 16599305


He looks like he has seen some stuff .. stuff he isnt prepared to speak of just yet hehehe hahaha. When he is ready pearl will listen, no rushing this process though. 


Sun's out but barely any warmth along with some crazy amount of wind which kicks the frisbee off course nearly everytime. Challenge accepted Annika says.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Friday night is pizza night. Guess the boys know

My two bookends.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Friday night is pizza night. Guess the boys know
> 
> My two bookends.
> View attachment 16599371
> View attachment 16599372


Sentinels, sir. They prefer "sentinels."


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Sentinels, sir. They prefer "sentinels."


Not sure if those sentinels will " protect" pizza urb...🤞🤞


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I think I finally captured on video annika using her legs to catch her frisbee LOL ... Friday night Partaaaaaay hehehe
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

a friend came to dinner last night. my wife had asked for 'proper clothes required' (evening football matches on TV are accepted by her but with a minimum of dress!!! lol). the comrade came with his baby. I admit that it alone was dressed correctly. My wife was_ happy_. she went to order pizzas and then went to dinner with my friend's wife. 3 of us stayed at home. Barely the car left the garage with the wives, the bow tie ended up in the sofa.. Next to the dog.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

after the pizza...


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Not sure if those sentinels will " protect" pizza urb...🤞🤞


They'll see it gets somewhere no one else will get it, never you worry, Dave.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

PFEN said:


> a friend came to dinner last night. my wife had asked for 'proper clothes required' (evening football matches on TV are accepted by her but with a minimum of dress!!! lol). the comrade came with his baby. I admit that it alone was dressed correctly. My wife was_ happy_. she went to order pizzas and then went to dinner with my friend's wife. 3 of us stayed at home. Barely the car left the garage with the wives, the bow tie ended up in the sofa.. Next to the dog.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16599854


Dapper badger.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

PFEN said:


> after the pizza...
> 
> View attachment 16599872


More or less how I look after pizza night. Lack of clothes included.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shifty


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Looking after the “wee man” (Pablo) this weekend. If only it was this easy!

















George keeping watch in the background


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Friday night is pizza night. Guess the boys know
> 
> My two bookends.
> View attachment 16599371
> View attachment 16599372


MUST.
GET.
PIZZA.
STAY.
FOCUSED.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I think I finally captured on video annika using her legs to catch her frisbee LOL ... Friday night Partaaaaaay hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely see the legs at work in the second vid. 
Next up, The Amazing Annika will balance on the back of an elephant with one paw, perform a triple Lundy dismount through flaming hoops and catch the frisbee with her tail..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano w/his Ebel GMT BTR


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

PFEN said:


> after the pizza...
> 
> View attachment 16599872


Belly up! Chest scratches and belly rubs are the best 👍. He’s a handsome little guy for sure!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I definitely see the legs at work in the second vid.
> Next up, The Amazing Annika will balance on the back of an elephant with one paw, perform a triple Lundy dismount through flaming hoops and catch the frisbee with her tail..


Can I use your elephant? I have the flame thrower already, naturally 


Side note... flame thrower dot com now FINALLY is offering the Wasp variant for all our drone flying flame thrower needs (( no joke lol )) 

It's raining & blahhhh today so I guess I'll go research flame throwers cause its actually long been on a list or three. Dont judge. 


Oat being oat & Myself learning to add some serious English or spin to the frisbee to force the annika to keep her eye on it at all times. She doesn't get tricked very often. Keep them on their toes I say.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tat's...is it fair to say that Oat.
Is just laid back " Big Easy" style..?
I reckon he will be a genuine quiet man at the end of the bar!!
One last thing too...
Your Frisbee throw and hover is getting better every day..Ha !!
Catch you mate👍👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Can I use your elephant? I have the flame thrower already, naturally
> 
> 
> Side note... flame thrower dot com now FINALLY is offering the Wasp variant for all our drone flying flame thrower needs (( no joke lol ))
> ...


Sure Tats, elephant will be delivered via DHL. You’re responsible for offloading tho, good luck bro 🛻🐘.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16601484


Your best mate Ken
Skipper??
Upstairs but not forgotten..
Dave


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Rare daytime and outside pics.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Your best mate Ken
> Skipper??
> Upstairs but not forgotten..
> Dave
> ...


yes thanks


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Rare daytime and outside pics.
> View attachment 16601521
> 
> View attachment 16601522
> ...


D, not too much daylight now, you could develop watch tan lines..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

We are bored Dave...bored!!
Get it🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16601654


No..no...let's see that beautiful best mate, before we see the red card mate..
🙃🙃🚁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> D, not too much daylight now, you could develop watch tan lines..


You should see my feet tan lines. That's why I #coverthefeet. 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Tat's...is it fair to say that Oat.
> Is just laid back " Big Easy" style..?
> I reckon he will be a genuine quiet man at the end of the bar!!
> One last thing too...
> ...


Oat is normally Mister chilled out UNLESS he gets a notion to run around & be a bit crazy or funny but those last only so long then back to relaxing & being chilled out.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

He's back!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> He's back!
> View attachment 16602036
> View attachment 16602037
> View attachment 16602038


I rest my case 😂


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> I rest my case 😂
> View attachment 16602043
> View attachment 16602044


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Going outside is exhausting!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

One is resting comfortably after breakfast, the other is crying because he didn't get his post breakfast cookie yet.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16601963
> 
> View attachment 16601964


Luvin that bro flake Snags, where/how can I acquire a bsh? I’ve snooped around a little on the bsh forum, and I see them pop up in the sales corner from time to time but that’s about it..


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











More doggo required please David x


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Here @davidinjackson, let me give you the general idea which underpins this thread. 

Muchos doggo. 





































Minimal watch content if you feel you have to 😂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Here @davidinjackson, let me give you the general idea which underpins this thread.
> 
> Muchos doggo.
> View attachment 16602861
> ...


First pic, I think Sprocks just heard someone shout “Freeeee Baaaacon…”


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oat is normally Mister chilled out UNLESS he gets a notion to run around & be a bit crazy or funny but those last only so long then back to relaxing & being chilled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay...but I get shivers when I think of the tail swing on him!!!
Reminds me of being dropped by a 5 year old in the supermarket..poleaxed in the bread box 😟


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Okay...but I get shivers when I think of the tail swing on him!!!
> Reminds me of being dropped by a 5 year old in the supermarket..poleaxed in the bread box


And as you should my super wise downunderer friend as you should ... currently that whip tail has hit the tip so to speak enough for me to sing soprano a few times... cant wait for him to get a bit taller if you know what I mean.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> And as you should my super wise downunderer friend as you should ... currently that whip tail has hit the tip so to speak enough for me to sing soprano a few times... cant wait for him to get a bit taller if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oat will carve a big reputation I'm sure mate..
Some intentional, a lot with laughter non intentional 🤣 
.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Oat will carve a big reputation I'm sure mate..
> Some intentional, a lot with laughter non intentional 🤣
> .


Looks like Oat will also carve a side of beef and finish it off.
Put a saddle on that thing. 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Out in Deep Cove yesterday, North Vancouver, BC…..me and the ladies (excuse me being in the pic), out for the morning…….Kilo is almost 7 now, and is such a joy to take out, going wherever we go, constantly getting attention and stopping traffic……there’s a watch pic in there somewhere, and a snooze later when we got home…..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Found a ball to kill.








Unfortunately, it was not on the way home and I didn't want to carry it, so...





































If the ball died in the end? Of course it did. Very much so.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My little prince 😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> My little prince
> View attachment 16605276
> 
> View attachment 16605275


The bro flake hehehehe hehehehe























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy trying to outdo Floyd 🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Looks like Oat will also carve a side of beef and finish it off.
> Put a saddle on that thing.


He does have the uncanny ability to absolutely sell the other humans on the idea that he is starving after I had just fed him. His grift has scored him many an extra meal. Funny you say side of beef as we have a decent butcher down the ways & they will offer " Gut sacks" as my woman would call them lol but in reality they are like 3 to 5 pound bags of Mix O Organs & slabs of meat from whatever they are butchering that day. Around here that can mean deer , elk , bear , moose , pigs , bison , regular cows, heck it can be quite the smorgasborg of meats lol ... the dogs absolutely love when we get those bags & my wife absolutely hates when we get them as they come frozen which means somewhere on the property one must defrost these bags of love heheheheh ....






































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> He does have the uncanny ability to absolutely sell the other humans on the idea that he is starving after I had just fed him. His grift has scored him many an extra meal. Funny you say side of beef as we have a decent butcher down the ways & they will offer " Gut sacks" as my woman would call them lol but in reality they are like 3 to 5 pound bags of Mix O Organs & slabs of meat from whatever they are butchering that day. Around here that can mean deer , elk , bear , moose , pigs , bison , regular cows, heck it can be quite the smorgasborg of meats lol ... the dogs absolutely love when we get those bags & my wife absolutely hates when we get them as they come frozen which means somewhere on the property one must defrost these bags of love heheheheh ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, don't ever tell me where you live. I need these two behemoths in my life. 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jade and coffee, my two favorite workout partners.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

By the way this is about half of the new crop of deers for this year. None seemed auto trained to my bride's pavlovian whistles & her mannerisms as she hands out what she calls ' Deer Bread' it's actually just bread but she seems to like thinking of it as especially for the hooved venison. I'd say there isnt one older then a year old in this current crew. 



And on a side note , Otis von buttstink had his big & delayed 6 month vet check this afternoon. Shall we play the ' guess his weight ' game? 

The vets like all other services are just thriving under this brand new brave world of all things Woke so his 6 month check up couldn't get booked until he had just turned 7 months old....












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm. Let's see. Tessio gained 10lbs a month as a puppy.
At 7 months he was over 70 lbs. Factor in Oat's big blockhead, which is at least 20lbs. I'm gonna say..hmm ....
93-98 lbs.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> He's back!
> View attachment 16602036
> View attachment 16602037
> View attachment 16602038


And he’s belly up, flappy jowled upside down grin, and as awesome as ever!


polishammer said:


> View attachment 16603581


More belly! Scratches are required! 


Snaggletooth said:


> My little prince 😂
> View attachment 16605276


So much belly that needs rubbing! Floyd is definitely a master of gettin comfy! I doubt Poppy will ever master that level of “I don’t give a 💩 “😂.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Shall we play the ' guess his weight ' game?





predapio said:


> Hmm. Let's see. Tessio gained 10lbs a month as a puppy.
> At 7 months he was over 70 lbs. Factor in Oat's big blockhead, which is at least 20lbs. I'm gonna say..hmm ....
> 93-98 lbs.


I’ll get in on this and give Oat a little credit and say he just looks big because he’s athletic😳😂. Put me down for 85 to 90 big lovable lbs👍


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> Hmm. Let's see. Tessio gained 10lbs a month as a puppy.
> At 7 months he was over 70 lbs. Factor in Oat's big blockhead, which is at least 20lbs. I'm gonna say..hmm ....
> 93-98 lbs.


+1


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..... some decently well reasoned guesses indeed !!! The funny thing is I slow grow our pups with the concept of I'd rather they be lean allowing time for their bones to firm up & become solid to avoid health concerns in the future. Their dna already has it pretty well planned out so I never see a hurry when growing pups. Vet said Oat isn in great shape , all adult teeth in & shiny , wonderful disposition. Got a shot he didnt notice & that's that. Oh & figured out a way of having all the gals up front to all give him a biscuit each again he is slick indeed lol.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..... some decently well reasoned guesses indeed !!! The funny thing is I slow grow our pups with the concept of I'd rather they be lean allowing time for their bones to firm up & become solid to avoid health concerns in the future. Their dna already has it pretty well planned out so I never see a hurry when growing pups. Vet said Oat isn in great shape , all adult teeth in & shiny , wonderful disposition. Got a shot he didnt notice & that's that. Oh & figured out a way of having all the gals up front to all give him a biscuit each again he is slick indeed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible pic of the scale Tats....I"m reading 103.8 lbs?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Terrible pic of the scale Tats....I"m reading 103.8 lbs?


I was then holding onto him moving around while snapping a picture but yeah it was 103.8 or 105 ... we just settled on 104 & called it a day .... next time you can hold him on the scale brother. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I was then holding onto him moving around while snapping a picture but yeah it was 103.8 or 105 ... we just settled on 104 & called it a day .... next time you can hold him on the scale brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So much for athletic, that boy is just big!😂😂😂. Glad to know all is well with him Tats! By the way, it’s not surprise that he suckered all the girls for a biscuit. Just look at that face. Who could say no to that?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Pretty sure that’s his bed down on the floor 😂😂😂 (Don’t tell Mum)


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Terrible pic of the scale Tats....I"m reading 103.8 lbs?


You guys didn't account for how loooong Mr. Spunkmeyer is. That tail, alone, is a good 3 lbs.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> So much for athletic, that boy is just big!. Glad to know all is well with him Tats! By the way, it’s not surprise that he suckered all the girls for a biscuit. Just look at that face. Who could say no to that?


Oat actually can be super athletic mostly cause he has no choice If he wishes to play with the other dogs. His sprints are impressive & he can even make quick ish turns and such. After he plays hard though he definitely sees the extreme value in power naps.


For the thread I grabbed a dog & went into town ... ending the cycle of the yearly purchases of cheap dog pools & going with something meant for a good decent amount of years. 

Thinking I'll be putting in some posts & creating a nice mini deck around this thing. 


Pearl catching some zzzZzzZzz in two different camo shirts ... so you actually cant see her wink wink ...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> You guys didn't account for how loooong Mr. Spunkmeyer is. That tail, alone, is a good 3 lbs.


The peckerdecker turbo 3000 you mean 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oat actually can be super athletic mostly cause he has no choice If he wishes to play with the other dogs. His sprints are impressive & he can even make quick ish turns and such. After he plays hard though he definitely sees the extreme value in power naps.
> 
> 
> For the thread I grabbed a dog & went into town ... ending the cycle of the yearly purchases of cheap dog pools & going with something meant for a good decent amount of years.
> ...


For a minute there I thought you'd bought the dogs a Land Rover.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Laila, our neighbour’s bulldog. Named after Muhammad Ali’s daughter.
> View attachment 16599019


Boxer surely.....


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Out in Deep Cove yesterday, North Vancouver, BC…..me and the ladies (excuse me being in the pic), out for the morning…….Kilo is almost 7 now, and is such a joy to take out, going wherever we go, constantly getting attention and stopping traffic……there’s a watch pic in there somewhere, and a snooze later when we got home…..
> 
> View attachment 16604825
> View attachment 16604826
> ...


Meant to comment on this post the other day but got distracted. Always love to see the fluffy girl and of course she is always getting attention no matter where you go! I mean look at her . Here's to you and your lovely ladies maddog🥂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

May the fourth be with you my trusty Space Cadets 🚀


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Boxer surely.....


Yup, dunno what I was thinking 🤔


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16609557
> 
> View attachment 16609554
> 
> ...


Floyd's gyrations remind me of a certain comic strip tiger.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16609557
> 
> View attachment 16609554
> 
> ...


What an incredibly lovable goofball you've got there Snags! Floyd is another level of special


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji: please help me get away from mom's stinky feet! 








Roxy: I know...I can smell them from here! 








😂 glad my wife can't see this 😂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Koji: please help me get away from mom's stinky feet!
> View attachment 16610701
> 
> Roxy: I know...I can smell them from here!
> ...


_*Y'know, my python boot was too tight*_
*I couldn't get it off last night
A week went by, an' now it's July
I finally got that sucker off an' my girl-friend cried
"You got stinkfoot
Stinkfoot, darlin'*
_*Your stink foot puts a hurt on my nose!*_
*Stinkfoot, stinkfoot
I ain't lyin'
Can you rinse it off, d'you suppose?"

Here Fido, Fido
Come here little puppy, bring the slippers
"Arf, arf, arf!"
Sick

Well, then Fido got up off the floor an' he rolled over
An' he looked me straight in the eye
An' you know what he said?

"Once upon a time"
"Somebody say to me," this is a dog talkin' now
"What is your Conceptual Continuity?"
"Well, I told him right then," Fido said
It should be easy to see
The crux of the biscuit is the apostrophe
Well, you know
The man who was talkin' to the dog
Looked at the dog an' he said: (sort of staring in disbelief)
"You can't say that!"
He said, "It doesn't, 'n you can't!
I won't, 'n it don't!
It hasn't, it isn't, it even ain't
'N it shouldn't
It couldn't!"
He told me no, no, no!
I told him yes yes yes!
I said, "I do it all the time
Ain't this boogie a mess!"

The poodle by-ee-ites
The poodle chews it
The poodle by-ee-ites
The poodle chews it
The poodle by-ee-ites
The poodle chews it
The poodle by-ee-ites
The poodle chews it
The poodle by-ee-ites*


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Puppies first time in doggie Park. 
Me trying to teach them to follow.


























































6. svibnja 2022.(1)







youtube.com

















6. svibnja 2022.(2)







youtube.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk with Miss Kilo, stopping for a rest - we are both getting a little grey around the muzzle!

…..and my SNR029


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Our female golden and my current time telling device. She's tired. You people have no idea how difficult it is being so cute and fluffy and still defending our home from squirrels and rabbits and turtles and even other dogs that have the temerity to walk past our yard. Then to top it off, there are moments during the day we do not pet her instantly on demand. And of course, if you ask her she will tell you she needs more treats. On top of that she has to put up with her goofy younger brother and how annoying he is when he just stands there holding the rope during tug of war rather than actively pulling against her and purposely losing. It's just so difficult.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Nap time


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Puppies first time in doggie Park.
> Me trying to teach them to follow.
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like they kind of get it Noc!
I think you definitely earned a beer after all that jogging..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

My3Sons said:


> Our female golden and my current time telling device. She's tired. You people have no idea how difficult it is being so cute and fluffy and still defending our home from squirrels and rabbits and turtles and even other dogs that have the temerity to walk past our yard. Then to top it off, there are moments during the day we do not pet her instantly on demand. And of course, if you ask her she will tell you she needs more treats. On top of that she has to put up with her goofy younger brother and how annoying he is when he just stands there holding the rope during tug of war rather than actively pulling against her and purposely losing. It's just so difficult.
> 
> View attachment 16613596


Aye, tis a house dog's rough and tumble life..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Patient Annika resting on day 2 after surgery to get to become an IT , she is officially no longer on the market so her Tinder profile is going down ... she has been loopy and soaking up all the constant cares & love hugs & awaits her full recovery. Leash being used as she tends to go for walk abouts with no direction or needs in mind ... helps reel her back in from such adventures.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

🐦 with 🐟


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Patient Annika resting on day 2 after surgery to get to become an IT , she is officially no longer on the market so her Tinder profile is going down ... she has been loopy and soaking up all the constant cares & love hugs & awaits her full recovery. Leash being used as she tends to go for walk abouts with no direction or needs in mind ... helps reel her back in from such adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear she's on the mend. She'll be flagging down frisbees in no time.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Seems like they kind of get it Noc!
> I think you definitely earned a beer after all that jogging..


I drank two when we got home


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I drank two when we got home


A man must restore the health and energy he dissipates in such pointless activities as exercise.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Finally got out to the new place! Crew out exploring and peeing on everything they can. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Tessio waiting like a shark, to see if Gio walks away from his food for a second.
This, of course after he eats his own food.
Fatty McFatterson.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Patient Annika resting on day 2 after surgery to get to become an IT , she is officially no longer on the market so her Tinder profile is going down ... she has been loopy and soaking up all the constant cares & love hugs & awaits her full recovery. Leash being used as she tends to go for walk abouts with no direction or needs in mind ... helps reel her back in from such adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, look at those ears in pic 1, poor girl. Rest up Annika..you'll be chasing frisbees again soon enough🥏🐕🥏


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I drank two when we got home


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I balls 'd it up again fellas,
Sal's runs, Max bludges today with tag blurred out due to recent action of him just doing his job..me bludging with a coffee.
Top day dog crazies
Plus a quick recovery Anneke!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16615998
> View attachment 16615999
> View attachment 16616000
> View attachment 16616000
> ...


Hey you need some coffee with that milk & sugar hehehehe 


Hiya Sal & Max !!! & apparently a lot of bludges-ing going on from all of the above. 


The frenchies have joined up to give their support to annika.... happy mother's day guys or I guess happy mother's day to all your wives & moms & stuff.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hey you need some coffee with that milk & sugar hehehehe
> 
> 
> Hiya Sal & Max !!! & apparently a lot of bludges-ing going on from all of the above.
> ...


You are a bloody funny bloke mate..Aces are UP!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hey you need some coffee with that milk & sugar hehehehe
> 
> 
> Hiya Sal & Max !!! & apparently a lot of bludges-ing going on from all of the above.
> ...


Pearl has a decided Grumpy Cat look in her closeup.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bastard left antler pieces everywhere, yet he's pissed I haven't given him a cookie yet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Bastard left antler pieces everywhere, yet he's pissed I haven't given him a cookie yet.
> View attachment 16616549


That is some serious side eye Brother 👀
Edit - also known as ‘giving you the hairy eyeball’ 😅


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

we broke out the “go dog go” tennis ball launcher. We just need to train one of the dogs to put them back in the bucket.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16616562
> View attachment 16616565
> View attachment 16616566
> View attachment 16616567


The 2nd pic Snag pure gold!! amongst your fantastic normal daily life shots. 
The love to run..pure joy on the 2 speed machines..
Giving you a extra tot for your morning coffee for that one mate😉


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey @TatsNGuns ,what the heck do I do with this thing? Does your bird need a buddy to play with?😂 He randomly appeared outside my fence and is now following me around. Seemed a harmless enough fellow so I offered him a snack. He’s quite the fan of whole grain crackers. . For the record I don’t own any chickens. And no one else around me does either 😳 I guess for now I have a pet rooster😂
















I seem to remember your rooster had a really cool name, can’t recall it at the moment. I named this guy Random. What else would you name a random rooster?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> Hey @TatsNGuns ,what the heck do I do with this thing? Does your bird need a buddy to play with?😂 He randomly appeared outside my fence and is now following me around. Seemed a harmless enough fellow so I offered him a snack. He’s quite the fan of whole grain crackers. . For the record I don’t own any chickens. And no one else around me does either 😳 I guess for now I have a pet rooster😂
> View attachment 16617543
> 
> View attachment 16617545
> ...


Hey TT...you just gained a new alarm clock 🤦‍♂️👍👍.
All the best in jest mate
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Hey @TatsNGuns ,what the heck do I do with this thing? Does your bird need a buddy to play with? He randomly appeared outside my fence and is now following me around. Seemed a harmless enough fellow so I offered him a snack. He’s quite the fan of whole grain crackers. . For the record I don’t own any chickens. And no one else around me does either  I guess for now I have a pet rooster
> View attachment 16617543
> 
> View attachment 16617545
> ...


You may think you dont own a rooster but trust me when I say of the two of you , your the only one who doesn't know you dont own a rooster. Name that bastard & congratulations on owning a chicken LOL. 


Generally speaking they need a place to sleep at night so they dont get consumed by the many many predators in nature. Probably food beyond the 190 grain cracker you used to woo this guy with. Oh and water , they are fans of water. 


A few extra to be added come winter time 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey TT...you just gained a new alarm clock 🤦‍♂️👍👍.
> All the best in jest mate
> Dave





TatsNGuns said:


> You may think you dont own a rooster but trust me when I say of the two of you , your the only one who doesn't know you dont own a rooster. Name that bastard & congratulations on owning a chicken LOL.
> 
> 
> Generally speaking they need a place to sleep at night so they dont get consumed by the many many predators in nature. Probably food beyond the 190 grain cracker you used to woo this guy with. Oh and water , they are fans of water.
> ...


I didn’t woo him with the cracker, he walked up to the fence and asked for it😳! Random (I named him Random Rooster) appeared in the driveway but ran off as I pulled in last Sunday. He’s been heard but not seen for a week now. Out in the yard this afternoon and looked over my shoulder and he was staring at me through the fence from about 2 feet away. Was afraid this might be one of those animal adopts human situations 🤦‍♂️ Probably roosting in an old barn beside my property and there is a stream running right beside it. I’ll pick up a bag of feed in the morning and we’ll see how long he hangs around. My brother lives right through the woods from me and his wife thinks this is hilarious. She brought over a couple ears of corn. He worked them over good 😂. 
Hoped you guys would get a chuckle out of this! I really enjoy seeing all your beautiful beasts and there is no doubt this is the best thread on wus👍


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a top day gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Have a top day gents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought Daise only drank guiness Ben???


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Who knew there was a phrase; "feral chickens"??? This story is based in the town I lived in when I was lucky enough to reside in HI for ten years: Wild Chickens Are Flocking To Whole Foods In Kailua


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Hey @TatsNGuns ,what the heck do I do with this thing? Does your bird need a buddy to play with?😂 He randomly appeared outside my fence and is now following me around. Seemed a harmless enough fellow so I offered him a snack. He’s quite the fan of whole grain crackers. . For the record I don’t own any chickens. And no one else around me does either 😳 I guess for now I have a pet rooster😂
> View attachment 16617543
> 
> View attachment 16617545
> ...


Rubbed his belly yet? 😃


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

duc said:


> Who knew there was a phrase; "*feral chickens*"??? This story is based in the town I lived in when I was lucky enough to reside in HI for ten years: Wild Chickens Are Flocking To Whole Foods In Kailua


Too bad Rufus Thomas isn't still around to make a dance and song out of it.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> I didn’t woo him with the cracker, he walked up to the fence and asked for it! Random (I named him Random Rooster) appeared in the driveway but ran off as I pulled in last Sunday. He’s been heard but not seen for a week now. Out in the yard this afternoon and looked over my shoulder and he was staring at me through the fence from about 2 feet away. Was afraid this might be one of those animal adopts human situations  Probably roosting in an old barn beside my property and there is a stream running right beside it. I’ll pick up a bag of feed in the morning and we’ll see how long he hangs around. My brother lives right through the woods from me and his wife thinks this is hilarious. She brought over a couple ears of corn. He worked them over good .
> Hoped you guys would get a chuckle out of this! I really enjoy seeing all your beautiful beasts and there is no doubt this is the best thread on wus
> View attachment 16617967


Random Rooster shall be your dog for the purposes of this thread so welcome to the club officially officially like ... 


As for names of roosters, his actual name is something I never recall & only refer to him as Giuseppe which drives my daughter nuts since she names all these feathered goat like consuming miniature Raptors. 
























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm thinking all us WUS pet freaks should organize a meet and greet with locals. I'd love to meet some of your pets in person, you guys not so much though 😁😁😁.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> I'm thinking all us WUS pet freaks should organize a meet and greet with locals. I'd love to meet some of your pets in person, you guys not so much though 😁😁😁.


Which way across the " pond" mate..
Ps..its warmer in Australia than Shetland..
Some times..👍👍


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Which way across the " pond" mate..
> Ps..its warmer in Australia than Shetland..
> Some times..👍👍


I am in the armpit of America. Aka New Jersey.
😂🤣😂


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Rubbed his belly yet?


Feathered effer won’t go belly up for me!😳
😂😂😂. 


TatsNGuns said:


> Giuseppe


Coolest name for a rooster ever, how could your daughter not love it?😁


TatsNGuns said:


> Random Rooster shall be your dog for the purposes of this thread so welcome to the club officially officially like












I don’t hold out a lot of hope for poor Random as there are a quite a few predators around but he’s made it over a week now so we’ll see. If he’s still around this morning I’ll grab a bag of feed.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

tudortommy said:


> Feathered effer won’t go belly up for me!😳
> 😂😂😂.
> 
> Coolest name for a rooster ever, how could your daughter not love it?😁
> ...


It's only fitting you GoFundMe for a chicken coop.
I'll donate.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Which way across the " pond" mate..
> Ps..its warmer in Australia than Shetland..
> Some times..👍👍


Less things looking to kill/bite/poison/drown you up here Dave 👍🏻🤗


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Less things looking to kill/bite/poison/drown you up here Dave 👍🏻🤗


Yes you are right there mate, always something present that has the capacity to do you harm.

I'm too old to be jumpy anymore..roll with it.

Isn't it time you started swimming again??
See you mate✊✊


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Less things looking to kill/bite/poison/drown you up here Dave


Facts brother !!! 


I'll watch one of those 72 things that will kill you in Australia animal documentaries and like half way in the narrator is like " **** it , literally every single animal , plant , insect, all of it will ****in kill you .... screw this place " and up & quits lol ... but the 2nd half of the film is quieter and more peaceful I find 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Feathered effer won’t go belly up for me!
> .
> 
> Coolest name for a rooster ever, how could your daughter not love it?
> ...


I'm liking all the new energy we are seeing out of you mate .. I see big things in your future for sures .. whoa ... I felt like dave took over my speech patterns there for a second. Either way I say start the GoFundMe account & let's get Mr. Random Rooster a chicken coop he can call home... we would probably want to have you put a name on the fort though ... so like be prepared cause if we collectively agree on something to be written it probably will be funny hehehehe or not 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Pongo tucks himself in for a long days cat nap..


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm liking all the new energy we are seeing out of you mate .. I see big things in your future for sures .. whoa ... I felt like dave took over my speech patterns there for a second. Either way I say start the GoFundMe account & let's get Mr. Random Rooster a chicken coop he can call home... we would probably want to have you put a name on the fort though ... so like be prepared cause if we collectively agree on something to be written it probably will be funny hehehehe or not
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Long post, sorry!
Unfortunately no real updates. Random was heard but not seen today. Seems to be staying in a wooded area beside my property. Sister in law found a couple of our mutual friends that have chickens and want give him a good home since I’m not home enough right now to keep any animals. Told her that would be great…..if they can catch him!😂😂 Maybe he’ll make an appearance tomorrow. 

You guys are awesome for even suggesting a go fund me for a coop, and I wouldn’t put it past you actually doing it! But my brother and I could build one if it came down to it! 
Just trying to give a little something back to the thread that I enjoy so much 👍. The fun attitude and humor in here is fantastic, and who doesn’t love dogs…or an occasional cat, or chicken😳!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Long post, sorry!
> Unfortunately no real updates. Random was heard but not seen today. Seems to be staying in a wooded area beside my property. Sister in law found a couple of our mutual friends that have chickens and want give him a good home since I’m not home enough right now to keep any animals. Told her that would be great…..if they can catch him! Maybe he’ll make an appearance tomorrow.
> 
> You guys are awesome for even suggesting a go fund me for a coop, and I wouldn’t put it past you actually doing it! But my brother and I could build one if it came down to it!
> ...


Ummm (( cough , cough))) forgetting about the turkeys, bears , deers arentcha ? 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I thought Daise only drank guiness Ben???


She’s an opportunist mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

deepsea03 said:


>


Welcome mate,
Who is your " best mate" beside you?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Looking at first orchids of the year.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

tudortommy said:


> Long post, sorry!
> Unfortunately no real updates. Random was heard but not seen today. Seems to be staying in a wooded area beside my property. Sister in law found a couple of our mutual friends that have chickens and want give him a good home since I’m not home enough right now to keep any animals. Told her that would be great…..if they can catch him!😂😂 Maybe he’ll make an appearance tomorrow.
> 
> You guys are awesome for even suggesting a go fund me for a coop, and I wouldn’t put it past you actually doing it! But my brother and I could build one if it came down to it!
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> View attachment 16621837


And that right there is why the chicken crossed the road 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16621980


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16622007


Stupid autofocus...lol

It's shedding time...joy.


----------



## Tzolkintime (Jan 3, 2020)

Aquahallic said:


> *My 1 1/2yr. old male Chessie (Chesapeake Bay Retriever) *
> 
> 
> Good boy. Badass.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> Looking at first orchids of the year.
> View attachment 16621473


"Hey, these things stink."



[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16621474


"No, seriously, what they feeding that dog??"


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy off to the vets today for an op 🙏🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy off to the vets today for an op
> View attachment 16623180
> 
> View attachment 16623179


Positive thoughts Snag..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy off to the vets today for an op 🙏🏻
> View attachment 16623180
> 
> View attachment 16623179


Good luck to the beautiful Lady P!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy off to the vets today for an op
> View attachment 16623180
> 
> View attachment 16623179


Good luck Poppy! Pack is with you. ‍🦺


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy off to the vets today for an op 🙏🏻
> View attachment 16623180
> 
> View attachment 16623179


Hope all goes well


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy off to the vets today for an op 🙏🏻
> View attachment 16623180
> 
> View attachment 16623179


Good luck to her. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back home 🥰


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Back home
> View attachment 16623979


All good with Pops, Snag?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> All good with Pops, Snag?


All good thanks Alun 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> All good thanks Alun 👍🏻


New speedometer fitted??


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lady P is tired, but doing great 👍🏻 Thanks for all the good vibes 🤜🏻🤛🏻















I normally turf her off my end of the sofa, but today she gets pride of place x


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lady P is tired, but doing great 👍🏻 Thanks for all the good vibes 🤜🏻🤛🏻
> View attachment 16625268
> View attachment 16625269
> 
> ...


Hope she heals up fast so she can rejoin the pack down by the water. And her boyfriend, the farmers dog probably misses her.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Been trying to keep my recent operated goof grounded as in non air borne which is proving much harder than it would seem. 

As she brings one item after the next to be thrown or ideally tossed in the air in her mind/ entire body language according to annika .... me looking at the date & wondering how in the F I'm going to not throw something for another week ((( I will not last that long is how I will ))) 


She stops looking for things to be thrown when its rest time on the bed with the married couple of Gunt & Pearl.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Vacation with the hoomans!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16625930


I came across a mega-intel-info-digital dial lay out that reminded me of one of yours but with maybe slightly more data lol I think this one is only missing the NASDAQ & pork futures trending rates ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I came across a mega-intel-info-digital dial lay out that reminded me of one of yours but with maybe slightly more data lol I think this one is only missing the NASDAQ & pork futures trending rates ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ozzie manhood alive & well on Eurovision Dave. FFS. Double pluggaz my arse, what is the world coming to?! 🤣


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rough day, but dogs make everything better.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

filthyj24 said:


> Rough day, but dogs make everything better.


Since you're already having a bad day, I'll cut you some slack on not having the dog's front and center. @Snaggletooth Might not be as lenient. 😂


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Vacation with the hoomans!
> 
> View attachment 16625937
> View attachment 16625941
> View attachment 16625942


LOOK AT THAT FACE!!!    








Kilo girl was built for that cool grey weather you've got there. So fitting and natural looking, just taking it all in out on the rocks. Hope the vacation is going well.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

On the medical recovery list we currently have:
Poppy - paw surgery
Annika - lady part surgery 😳
@filthyj24 - assuming 'work related incident' but really looks like 'bitten by angry child' 
I hope you are all recovering well! May your stitches be removed, and your strength return soon!
🤣🤣
Kidding! but I'm truly happy that everyone does appear to be recovering normally!

On a different note, Random rooster has not been seen or heard for a couple days now. Have to assume he's found his way home or most likely became a delicious chicken dinner 🍗. Oh well, here's to Random 🥂! If You're still alive, come back anytime! If you didn't make it, I enjoyed your visit!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

filthyj24 said:


> Rough day, but dogs make everything better.


I do like seeing me a nice juicy gash, but is there a hound in those there pictures Filf? 😂


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The .. 🐦 
Working on her tan.
Looking forward to Summer Fun.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

You mean the cookies are in here?. I had no idea.
[


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... the chess game that occurs between these two knuckle heads ...

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ozzie manhood alive & well on Eurovision Dave. FFS. Double pluggaz my arse, what is the world coming to?!
> View attachment 16626325


I just showed Max and Sal, once I stopped parking my cookies!!
They too are embarrassed by this manly display...
On my feral list..

Side note, glad to see the pup healing will mate.

Plus why dies the FO, still look like she's fond of you????

As always mate..
Best in jest..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16628470
> You mean the cookies are in here?. I had no idea.
> [
> View attachment 16628469


This pair are phenomenal mate...
Very close..
Top pics

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... the chess game that occurs between these two knuckle heads ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be a very long game I reckon/ hope

Anneke jumps on them Oat goes in with the tail....
Then the black house of teeth...does his thing..??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Did someone get busted trying to steal Mom's breakfast sandwich?. Does it look like he gives a damn?
Gio saying leave me out of it .
Edit. Now he's ignoring me..lol what a character.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... the chess game that occurs between these two knuckle heads ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Tats!

Hey, with your fence posts, did you just drive those in or did you concrete them? I've got a fence to do and was curious. Sorry to spam the thread with fence stuff, PM me if you want, thanks man!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The little puppy a few months ago is now the big dog in the house.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My late-Dad’s watch fresh back from the menders


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Did someone get busted trying to steal Mom's breakfast sandwich?. Does it look like he gives a damn?
> Gio saying leave me out of it .
> Edit. Now he's ignoring me..lol what a character.
> View attachment 16630132
> ...


Geeesh seems someone forgot one of the oldest laws written on the books ... snitches get stitches bro ! Or as GIO would say " no face , no case ! " 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Awesome stuff Tats!
> 
> Hey, with your fence posts, did you just drive those in or did you concrete them? I've got a fence to do and was curious. Sorry to spam the thread with fence stuff, PM me if you want, thanks man!


I'll take some fancy schmancy pics just for you brother .. and yes I concreted in each & every single darn posts (((( sounds my lower back makes when he thinks no one is around Arghhhhhhhh )))))) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16630472
> View attachment 16630476
> View attachment 16630478
> 
> ...


I like everything about this pic lineup Snags. So cool seeing your Dad's tuned up watch on wrist. And it's a Sea Dragon...fitting heirloom for you bro 🌊🐲🚁


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 16631486
> 
> View attachment 16631484
> 
> ...


Ripple’s ⚫⚫⚫⚫ legs 😂. No wonder dude’s got attitude 🤬


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ripple’s ⚫⚫⚫⚫ legs 😂. No wonder dude’s got attitude 🤬
> View attachment 16631807


The dude definitely knows how to rock those leg warmers..💪🖤💪


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

His cousin is comfortable enough to sleep on


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Work done for the day. Chilling with the hounds.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Fergie & The Fragrant One.








Christina & Daisy.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Miha got lost in the field, so we had a search & rescue operation. We found her in front of our house. She didn't find us, so she went home by herself.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pics from yesterday, back home today….funny, but even in the way out there boonies, there are picnic tables and Kilo MUST climb up and stand on them!

….there’s a diver at the end….


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Fun in the ... 🌞 
My niece Wylie and The 🐦 


















Blue Miyako 
Ordered today.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Pics from yesterday, back home today….funny, but even in the way out there boonies, there are picnic tables and Kilo MUST climb up and stand on them!
> 
> ….there’s a diver at the end….
> View attachment 16632694
> ...


It looks like picnic tables are the perfect “get a neck hug from daddy” height 😂.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Miha got lost in the field, so we had a search & rescue operation. We found her in front of our house. She didn't find us, so she went home by herself.


Smart dog. Bet you were glad/relieved to see Miha waiting for you when you got home


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Fergie & The Fragrant One.
> View attachment 16632654
> 
> Christina & Daisy.
> View attachment 16632659


Hopefully TFO did not receive any unexpected #2 on the lap.. 

Usually Floyd looks taller and longer to me in your pics, more like a greyhound size. But seeing him there next to you on the couch, and in proportion to Lady P, he's looks very medium sized. What does Floyd weigh, about 45 lbs or so?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Miha got lost in the field, so we had a search & rescue operation. We found her in front of our house. She didn't find us, so she went home by herself.


That's a relief, I'm glad Miha is a smart one Noc!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Hopefully TFO did not receive any unexpected #2 on the lap..
> 
> Usually Floyd looks taller and longer to me in your pics, more like a greyhound size. But seeing him there next to you on the couch, and in proportion to Lady P, he's looks very medium sized. What does Floyd weigh, about 45 lbs or so?


We wondered the same thing, but TFO got away unscathed 😄

Poppy is greyhound sized, Floyd is whippet sized. I’ll weigh him later.

Edit - Floyd is 13.6 kgs/30 lbs by our bathroom scales 🪶🤗


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... some dogs vs Louie ... bravely guarding the stairs BTW ... stair theft is way up these days ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Louie has some serious skills! 😴💤😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

What a wonderful day to be alive Droogs! 🤗


































































Would have been my late-Dad’s birthday today, so it only seemed fitting to wear this & visit the place where I scattered his ashes 🤗








RIP you old bugger 🤝🏻


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> We wondered the same thing, but TFO got away unscathed 😄
> 
> Poppy is greyhound sized, Floyd is whippet sized. I’ll weigh him later.
> 
> Edit - Floyd is 13.6 kgs/30 lbs by our bathroom scales 🪶🤗


Ahh, got it. He really does look larger in pics.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pups out grazing.


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Exciting day yesterday with our first swim. Technique could use some refining (although hilarious for bystanders) but definitely deserves an A for effort!
























i was laughing so hard that I forgot the token watch pic. I’ll get two into the next post to make up for it. 😀


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

KM_AB said:


> Exciting day yesterday with our first swim. Technique could use some refining (although hilarious for bystanders) but definitely deserves an A for effort!
> View attachment 16635134
> View attachment 16635144
> 
> ...


What a beautiful Lab. How old? I'm enjoying the heck out of my 7th Lab ... "Birdie"

What a kook ... 🐦


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

weklund said:


> What a beautiful Lab. How old? I'm enjoying the heck out of my 7th Lab ... "Birdie"
> 
> What a kook ... 🐦


Wow! Seven labs. Must’ve taken a few years?

Finley is 8 mths old already. 

Looks like Birdie enjoys her couch time. Finley is very persistent that she belongs up there too. We’re trying to keep her off but she’s slowly wearing us down. All labs are definitely cut from the same cloth!
​


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

KM_AB said:


> Wow! Seven labs. Must’ve taken a few years?
> 
> Finley is 8 mths old already.
> 
> ...


Girls prior to Birdie were all sister litter mates. I love the breed and life would not be the same without a lady Lab. As long as I'm kickin I will have at least one goofy furry friend in my life.
Last water babies were Bella and Cait.


































​


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Working from home today (mostly, since I might have to run to job site later). Working hard too...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

weklund said:


> Girls prior to Birdie were all sister litter mates. I love the breed and life would not be the same without a lady Lab. As long as I'm kickin I will have at least one goofy furry friend in my life.
> Last water babies were Bella and Cait.
> View attachment 16635859
> 
> ...


Best guard the beer dogs ever!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sprocket appears to be sprouting seaweed, if he gets much more you'll have to call him a Kelpie.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16636703
> 
> View attachment 16636707
> 
> ...



What a life ... 😊


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Pics from yesterday, back home today….funny, but even in the way out there boonies, there are picnic tables and Kilo MUST climb up and stand on them!
> 
> ….there’s a diver at the end….
> View attachment 16632698


"Dad. You're embarrassing me."


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> comfortable enough to sleep on


The lead line on my Tinder profile.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

duc said:


> Working from home today (mostly, since I might have to run to job site later). Working hard too...
> 
> View attachment 16636244
> 
> ...


Belly up! Dog belly is the best and should always be scratched when presented 😂😂 ! She's a beauty duc!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Went to the local spa...
































Ten minutes later.
A bit less annoyed...








But still a quite stinky eye... It's a good thing we only do this once a year.😬


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Someone’s got a cheeky look in their eyes! 👀 Wonderful watch on their wrist too 👍🏻


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> A bit less annoyed...
> View attachment 16638074
> 
> But still a quite stinky eye... It's a good thing we only do this once a year.😬


That's a "Your mother and I are very disappointed in you" level of stink eye. You should print it up and tape it to your forehead.


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)

Zara came to visit. A 6 month old female Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Puppies. Now biggest in the pack.


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luciano/anthracite~


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Now that annika is ' officially ' allowed her frisbee time , we say let it rip. 

A not necessarily new trick that she will do especially if she thinks the throw wasnt quite good enough is she will BONK it just at the end & hope it extends the thrill of the hunt. 

































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Belly up! Dog belly is the best and should always be scratched when presented  ! She's a beauty duc!


Ummmmm a line up has formed over here for these ' free ' belly scratchies offers... I went ahead & got to AM the cat but that will only bide so much time bud!





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The end of a long day yesterday.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ummmmm a line up has formed over here for these ' free ' belly scratchies offers...


Something tells me that none of your pack is belly rub neglected over there tats!😅😅. Glad to see annika is back to full throttle! And that smile 😁











Snaggletooth said:


> The end of a long day yesterday.


Great to see Lady P recovering so well. Your pack and your pics are always amazing Snags 
Floyd is quite the "special" one 😂😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Puppies. Now biggest in the pack.


Thats a crakka of a pic Alun..this week's screen saver🙂


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Being a dog is hard work.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Not sure what kind of dogs these are... but they were doing a lot of barking! 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So bloody wet here...the dogs have cracked the tom tits .
It's going to take some shovelling to get the mud out of the house ...
Hope everyone's travelling well 👍👍















.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Update....still raining.
No change🤪


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay...now we are just weighing options up...
Max wants beer..Sal's Thai food.
I voted Pizza!!
Only got 1 more hour till the bar shuts!!
Dammit


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> So bloody wet here...the dogs have cracked the tom tits .
> It's going to take some shovelling to get the mud out of the house ...
> Hope everyone's travelling well
> View attachment 16642413
> ...


You can tell it's nearly an weather related emergency based on your emergency ready flipflops mate 


Now the second picture have you caught finally some proof that your living room is visited by some alien intelligent being in the form of some Tesla like blue light life force?? If so I'd say yall have been abducted way way too many times if the dogs dont even wake up for these events geeeesh 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.... the most married dogs I have ever witnessed firsthand may ... just may have some news to announce... to be continued 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> .... the most married dogs I have ever witnessed firsthand may ... just may have some news to announce... to be continued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To early to call dibs?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a crakka of a pic Alun..this week's screen saver


Ha, didn't think it's so good, but if you say so Dave... 
To much rain? We don't have enough. Send some here. Good for both sides mate 
Max and Sal behave like our doggies when it's raining. Comfy bed and sleeping all day long. Hard life.


----------



## Jtrev (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jtrev said:


> View attachment 16642634


Give us one more mate of your beautiful pup...haze the watch!!
All the best 
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ha, didn't think it's so good, but if you say so Dave...
> To much rain? We don't have enough. Send some here. Good for both sides mate
> Max and Sal behave like our doggies when it's raining. Comfy bed and sleeping all day long. Hard life.


Alun ,
We are over 2.5 metres this calendar year..
3 months at end of 2021. 900 mm .
Bloody wet mate..bloody wet. 
The pup shot was a rippa!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Alun ,
> We are over 2.5 metres this calendar year..
> 3 months at end of 2021. 900 mm .
> Bloody wet mate..bloody wet.
> The pup shot was a rippa!!


Jeez, our average is ~750mm (yes, millimeters) per year! You are like in rain forest Dave! Hope you don't have lots of damage mate.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Jtrev (Sep 20, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Give us one more mate of your beautiful pup...haze the watch!!
> All the best
> Dave


Jojo the Labradoodle


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Maisie the Aussiedoodle says good morning


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> To early to call dibs?


Shhhhh we arent jinxing it hehehe we will know & know a head count beginning of next month .. we are so hoping for a gunt junior in Pearl's crazy color but now I must run around here knocking on wood cause unjinxing is an art form... 






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

People patrol.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Connor says …… SMILE 










(He forgot his watch too!)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jtrev said:


> Jojo the Labradoodle
> 
> View attachment 16642659
> 
> ...


Brilliant 👏 pic!
Nice to see you here Jojo..keep coming!
Dave


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The burglar has been eluding the camera so it’s the Azloe show for now. @DaveandStu don't float away and don’t drink all Max’s beer!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> People patrol.
> View attachment 16643583


Wise move buddy , you should have both of them humping around payloads, start with lightweights then eventually up to them lugging around say a week's worth of their daily cookie count 


#bringbackDogLabor





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey! Where you going?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gonna watch dad do yardwork.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

No, you already had two cookies.








He's definitely planning my murder.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> No, you already had two cookies.
> View attachment 16644965
> 
> He's definitely planning my murder.
> View attachment 16644968


Definitely, 100% definitely for sures. Probably stays up late with the wife watching those damn Nearly Perfect Homicide shows like all of ours do ... Not looking good for you buddy. 

For the thread.... even remembered the diver this time.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The burglar has been eluding the camera so it’s the Azloe show for now. @DaveandStu don't float away and don’t drink all Max’s beer!!
> View attachment 16644328
> 
> View attachment 16644330
> ...


Cant blame the young lad with his fancy schmancy summer cut & all ... okay what exactly will be going in around that mini pond thing ? Is that how those river rock got delivered or are you doing one of those chicken coop wired stone wall thingys? 


Let's hear the plans, cause my animal medium powers are definitely picking up from Azloe " make everything bigger, deeper, wider, bigger " hummmmmmm ....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool breeze - nice weather to monitor the neighborhood.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Cant blame the young lad with his fancy schmancy summer cut & all ... okay what exactly will be going in around that mini pond thing ? Is that how those river rock got delivered or are you doing one of those chicken coop wired stone wall thingys?
> 
> 
> Let's hear the plans, cause my animal medium powers are definitely picking up from Azloe " make everything bigger, deeper, wider, bigger " hummmmmmm ....
> ...


We are slacking bro, another unfinished project..
At least we have 4 frogs in the pond which is the main goal - frog habitat. The rocks in the wire basket are lakeshore rocks from Lake Superior. We need more yard rocks to put around the pond. Buying rocks is just an asinine concept to me..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji enjoying the sun. 
























Roxy... not so much.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter at a car show with us today, sorry no diver.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Couldn’t find the Doggy and Flieger thread but I try to dive back unnoticed with the same dog…


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Beyond bored today..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16648455
> View attachment 16648456
> View attachment 16648457
> View attachment 16648458
> ...


New avatar for you Dave?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> New avatar for you Dave?
> View attachment 16648720


Yep...my great mate Max 👍 ...good idea Snag 💡


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...my great mate Max  ...good idea Snag


Great pic Dave! New avatar is awesome


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Great pic Dave! New avatar is awesome


Hey Alun,
Thanks mate...Max is cool with it, however it took me a while to convince him that Snag suggested it🤦‍♂️🚁🌊😬.
He is a good lad👍👍👍👍.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> He is a good lad.


No questions about it Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

dubhead said:


> Couldn’t find the Doggy and Flieger thread but I try to dive back unnoticed with the same dog…
> View attachment 16648131


You clearly recall how to dive in here properly tho !!! Cute pup , more cute pup. Diver isn't actually required. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

Chase … on to some subterranean critter … I’m sure he’ll be presenting me with his prize soon enough … he’s been bringing me moles on the reg of late … 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The nose knows…..


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gunter said : When the ' ole lady's' butt is getting bigger than yours .. butt, its because she is carrying your offspring so it's cool lol ...


Our little pear shaped momma to be awwwww

images provided by Mrs Tats. Thanks babe 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> The nose knows…..
> 
> View attachment 16649491
> View attachment 16649492
> View attachment 16649495


This exact image is why our dogs aren't allowed around the game cams LOL otherwise the entire grid would look exactly as your pup's amazing expression. When you know you know 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Annika being shadowed & he is about to pay a price for jacking up some of her frisbee throws lol until then though she is a good sport. After that though , it's on like donkey kong. She is starting to nail her 180s again which I know makes her a happy camper , Nutjob lol. Bi color gsd is not ours. 


I need to look into having my watches depth ratings swapped out to just " Dog water buckets, slobber & lake sink hole worthy " .. 


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Wet and boring votes Sal...3 seconds later in dry bowl clean and Max just chewing away...Sal's like me lives to eat..Max like my wife eats to live..
Odd couple's @!
Huge congratulations Tats to Gunter and Pearl.
You did sum it up to me in your words.
I don't believe I've ever seen more of a husband and wife kooky couple like those 2 wags!!
Look forward to some very interesting videos soon of you all being mauled by the small horde


🙃👏👏


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Gunter said : When the ' ole lady's' butt is getting bigger than yours .. butt, its because she is carrying your offspring so it's cool lol ...
> 
> 
> Our little pear shaped momma to be awwwww
> ...


Major congratulations tats! Hope all goes smooth and you wind up with nice big family pack o frenchies! Was giggling at the side by side butt pic, until I remember reading on this thread about the actual gas warfare level of danger involving frenchie farts 💨 🤢🤮. 😂😂😂😂. 
Pack is looking great as always!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> This exact image is why our dogs aren't allowed around the game cams LOL otherwise the entire grid would look exactly as your pup's amazing expression. When you know you know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


“Wassat pa?”
“Lemme sniffs dat!”
“I stick my shnoz in dat, what could go wrong?”
“Dat for me?”

just some of the things I imagine go through Kilos head while we are out walking….


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Gunter said : When the ' ole lady's' butt is getting bigger than yours .. butt, its because she is carrying your offspring so it's cool lol ...
> 
> 
> Our little pear shaped momma to be awwwww
> ...



Looks like Watchuseek has a limit on Frenchie butt Tats!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

No diver, just a tired Akita on her way home after a day out with the pack……










Kilo will be 7 in October, and is looking quiet grey from some angles and some lighting……


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16650344
> 
> No diver, just a tired Akita on her way home after a day out with the pack……
> 
> ...


All I see is an amazing lovable snoot maddog!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Gunter said : When the ' ole lady's' butt is getting bigger than yours .. butt, its because she is carrying your offspring so it's cool lol ...
> 
> 
> Our little pear shaped momma to be awwwww
> ...


Uh oh Tats..
when the Frenchies are a rockin don’t come a knockin🐇🐇🐇🐇🐇


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

90 deg F yesterday and I had to cut grass. This was great fun for the Burglar afterwards …salt lick
































And rooster bathing….naturally (pics out of order, sorry)
























And of course a Burglar bath..








And my rare attempt at watch compliance


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Looks like Watchuseek has a limit on Frenchie butt Tats!
> 
> View attachment 16650340


HA!!! Well guess that answers the question of how badly woke has Tapatalk/ WUS gotten lol ... ummmmm a pregnant frenchie = inappropriate images LOL  that's actually insane BUT these days what isnt insane or taken to levels of censorship to the nth degree holycows batman ... 

Oh well. One day I'm certain to say some unacceptable speech or even form the beginnings of an unacceptable thought which by then will most likely lead to some Future Thoughts crimes.... depressing. 

Thanks for heads up cause I'm sure I wouldnt have noticed nor seen it. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Double like Tats...but they already knew I'd say that.😬


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> 90 deg F yesterday and I had to cut grass. This was great fun for the Burglar afterwards …salt lick
> View attachment 16650467
> 
> View attachment 16650469
> ...


Wink!!...you wear your Aussie safety boots when mowing👏👏
Perfect mate..nothing like feeling the grass through your toes✊✊


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Wink!!...you wear your Aussie safety boots when mowing👏👏
> Perfect mate..nothing like feeling the grass through your toes✊✊


Nothing like feeling the 💩 through your toes if the pooh patrol misses some 😀








#freethefeet


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> 90 deg F yesterday and I had to cut grass. This was great fun for the Burglar afterwards …salt lick
> View attachment 16650467
> 
> View attachment 16650469
> ...


























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nothing like feeling the 💩 through your toes if the pooh patrol misses some 😀
> View attachment 16650764
> 
> #freethefeet
> ...


So so true you mad man,
keep this up and your going to end up being my " honorary nephew " we never talk about.
But I drink heavily with!!!
Absolutely loved the pic of your bloody great dads piece...I'm wagering he is " giving" it to " Warny" up top and they are having a fat time mate!!!
Free the feet!!!
Bugga me we've even got Wink in safety boots..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Chillin'


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I gotta take a stand here fellas…..

it’s getting BAD…..

i mean, FEET THONGS? What the literal hell?

no, no, no, no, nope…….

i need to go lay down now.

🤬


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

@TatsNGuns congrats on the Frenchies. I'll assume my dibs call from last week will stand as a legal contract 😁😁.
In the meantime I'll teach the boys that Frenchy babies are friends not food.
🤣😂🤣😂.
Congrats


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Chillin'


Those pups sure look like great dogs.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Lizzie enjoys listening to the birds and making sure the neighbors are not trying to get into her yard.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

karwath said:


> Those pups sure look like great dogs.


Yes they are mate.
BTW, Lizzie is a beautiful lady! 

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> Lizzie enjoys listening to the birds and making sure the neighbors are not trying to get into her yard.
> View attachment 16653876
> 
> View attachment 16653875


Totally agree with Alun regarding" Lizzie" she looks the goods mate..very alert and focused👍👍


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> @TatsNGuns congrats on the Frenchies. I'll assume my dibs call from last week will stand as a legal contract .
> In the meantime I'll teach the boys that Frenchy babies are friends not food.
> .
> Congrats


Yes but of course ... we will have a head count on friday when she goes in to just make sure all things are good & well in her world. Both pearl & gunter are the outliers in the world of all things frenchies in they were both naturally birthed. It would seem most do C sections. Which it is what it is especially if there are only a few babies as that generally means they will be rather too large for a natural birth. So we are hoping that she is brewing up a decent pup count as we would completely want her having her puppies here at home ... light some candles, play some waterfall chiming mosaic, maybe use those Tibetan bowls finally, ya know make the birthing process all nice and chilled out ... versus the vets arghhhhh! 


Maybe find two hippie women named river & rainbows never cries as co-parenting-womb-supervisors midwifery magic going down ... ya know the norm 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yes but of course ... we will have a head count on friday when she goes in to just make sure all things are good & well in her world. Both pearl & gunter are the outliers in the world of all things frenchies in they were both naturally birthed. It would seem most do C sections. Which it is what it is especially if there are only a few babies as that generally means they will be rather too large for a natural birth. So we are hoping that she is brewing up a decent pup count as we would completely want her having her puppies here at home ... light some candles, play some waterfall chiming mosaic, maybe use those Tibetan bowls finally, ya know make the birthing process all nice and chilled out ... versus the vets arghhhhh!
> 
> 
> Maybe find two hippie women named river & rainbows never cries as co-parenting-womb-supervisors midwifery magic going down ... ya know the norm
> ...


As long as the pups are healthy. That's all that matters.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> As long as the pups are healthy. That's all that matters.


1000% ! Happy healthy pups & Happy , healthy dogs .... I wouldnt mind seeing River & Rainbows Never Cry do a fire dance though ... just putting that out there is all. 


I'm risking further censorship if I post more pics of the frenchies but until the Freedom of Information & Proper Good think czar explains exactly how an image of a dog was going against the party lines then I guess I'll just be myself hehehehe hehehe 

Ps here are the married couple watching TV ... they seem to enjoy the excitement of paranormal shows mostly... anyone else have TV / Movie watching pups ? What shows?




































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yes but of course ... we will have a head count on friday when she goes in to just make sure all things are good & well in her world. Both pearl & gunter are the outliers in the world of all things frenchies in they were both naturally birthed. It would seem most do C sections. Which it is what it is especially if there are only a few babies as that generally means they will be rather too large for a natural birth. So we are hoping that she is brewing up a decent pup count as we would completely want her having her puppies here at home ... light some candles, play some waterfall chiming mosaic, maybe use those Tibetan bowls finally, ya know make the birthing process all nice and chilled out ... versus the vets arghhhhh!
> 
> 
> Maybe find two hippie women named river & rainbows never cries as co-parenting-womb-supervisors midwifery magic going down ... ya know the norm
> ...


Well I'll get some good cigars and a bottle of green label out to celebrate when more great news forthcoming.!!

Being polite, more than happy for Rivers and Rainbow 🌈 to attend the gathering.

Got a few sons left to find a home for....🤞🤞


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

CoCo and a SeaDweller


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok. What in the holy hell is going on here?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Ok. What in the holy hell is going on here?
> View attachment 16657902


I blame the parents 🤗


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> I blame the parents 🤗


No comment.🤣😂😁


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Waiting for that pesky rabbit.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Went for a reconnaissance walk to check out the new mountain bike path being built in the neighborhood. Didn’t have to go far before I realized it’s a bit extreme for my aging brittle bones. I don’t bounce as good as I used to. 😄

Finley earned to sip from the hiking water bottle. An essential skill for a hiking partner


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16655396





Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16659951


Fear the schnozz.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I applaud your Agnelli style Diesel and give that baby a kiss on the beak for me!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> I applaud your Agnelli style Diesel and give that baby a kiss on the beak for me!


Usually only when at home, so I don't have to pull my sleeve to see the time. 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket’s had a bad night. Started with him not toileting normally yesterday (chocolate-laser instead of 💩) & throwing up in the evening. Overnight he had explosive bloody diarrhoea (spelt that correctly first time 😀) and generally not himself; pale gums, abdomen & sides feel more rigid than normal, etc. Rotting rabbit carcass he tucked into a couple of days ago the most likely culprit 🤢 TFO has just phoned the on-call Vet service and is shortly taking him to get checked out. Hopefully he’ll be on the mend soon.








Positive vibes for the peerie fella gratefully received my Droogies 🤝🏻

Edit - pupdate from TFO; _On our way back. Thinks it’s gastrointestinal, antibiotics and pro biotic. xxx

👍🏻_


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket’s had a bad night. Started with him not toileting normally yesterday (chocolate-laser instead of 💩) & throwing up in the evening. Overnight he had explosive bloody diarrhoea (spelt that correctly first time 😀) and generally not himself; pale gums, abdomen & sides feel more rigid than normal, etc. Rotting rabbit carcass he tucked into a couple of days ago the most likely culprit 🤢 TFO has just phoned the on-call Vet service and is shortly taking him to get checked out. Hopefully he’ll be on the mend soon.
> View attachment 16662020
> 
> Positive vibes for the peerie fella gratefully received my Droogies 🤝🏻
> ...


Poor fellow. Hopefully a speedy recovery and back in the water soon!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fat sausage.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket’s had a bad night. Started with him not toileting normally yesterday (chocolate-laser instead of 💩) & throwing up in the evening. Overnight he had explosive bloody diarrhoea (spelt that correctly first time 😀) and generally not himself; pale gums, abdomen & sides feel more rigid than normal, etc. Rotting rabbit carcass he tucked into a couple of days ago the most likely culprit 🤢 TFO has just phoned the on-call Vet service and is shortly taking him to get checked out. Hopefully he’ll be on the mend soon.
> View attachment 16662020
> 
> Positive vibes for the peerie fella gratefully received my Droogies 🤝🏻
> ...


really hoping it was a naturally dead or shot rabbit Snag the rabbit mate, pale gums scare the **** out of me with our best mates.
Please test on baits, that farms often leave around and inject in to carcases as bait.
Pulling hard for you all..Keep a eye on those gums mates!! a sure indicator.
Sprocket is a gem in the rough..
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Hunkered down under my desk looking pretty sorry for himself 🤞🏻🥺


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket’s had a bad night. Started with him not toileting normally yesterday (chocolate-laser instead of 💩) & throwing up in the evening. Overnight he had explosive bloody diarrhoea (spelt that correctly first time 😀) and generally not himself; pale gums, abdomen & sides feel more rigid than normal, etc. Rotting rabbit carcass he tucked into a couple of days ago the most likely culprit 🤢 TFO has just phoned the on-call Vet service and is shortly taking him to get checked out. Hopefully he’ll be on the mend soon.
> View attachment 16662020
> 
> Positive vibes for the peerie fella gratefully received my Droogies 🤝🏻
> ...


Sorry to hear Snag. Hope Sprocket's better soon. It's those damn rabbits all the time.. That's why my boys chase them.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio check to see if that rabbit's out there again.







Ugh. Ok.







There's that little bastard.







Let's go get him


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket’s had a bad night. Started with him not toileting normally yesterday (chocolate-laser instead of 💩) & throwing up in the evening. Overnight he had explosive bloody diarrhoea (spelt that correctly first time 😀) and generally not himself; pale gums, abdomen & sides feel more rigid than normal, etc. Rotting rabbit carcass he tucked into a couple of days ago the most likely culprit 🤢 TFO has just phoned the on-call Vet service and is shortly taking him to get checked out. Hopefully he’ll be on the mend soon.
> View attachment 16662020
> 
> Positive vibes for the peerie fella gratefully received my Droogies 🤝🏻
> ...


Good sounding news Snags. Blood in the stool is always a concern. Hope the meds do the trick, please keep us posted. Wishing a speedy recovery for Sprocks!!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Hanging out with The 🐦


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16662897


Snag, how's Sprocket going? Will he be OK?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Snag, how's Sprocket going? Will he be OK?


Fingers crossed thanks Alun. He’s slept most of the day, hopefully the body healing itself and recovering from whatever ails him. He’s a tough little fella so I’m confident he’ll be back to normal pretty soon 👍🏻


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter enjoying a beautiful trail ride today.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter enjoying a beautiful trail ride today.


Looking bloody great Jase!!
Top day mate, he's a lot of fun in the family


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gio's on paw patrol, Tessio's waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A much improved Sprocket this arvo 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A much improved Sprocket this arvo
> View attachment 16664589


Great news Snag! Go Sprocket go!!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina & Miha


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Looking bloody great Jase!!
> Top day mate, he's a lot of fun in the family


Thanks Dave, he really is fitting into our family nicely, he is everyone’s favorite.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A much improved Sprocket this arvo 👍🏻
> View attachment 16664589


So good to see that sprocket smile and well charged tongue smiling again..
Excellent 👍👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> A much improved Sprocket this arvo 👍🏻
> View attachment 16664589


Glad to see Sprocket out and about!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Very glad the Sprockinator is still sprockinating, Snags.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> View attachment 16665896


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nina & Miha


Miha looking high on life 😀😂😍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16666017
> View attachment 16666018
> View attachment 16666019
> View attachment 16666020


What do they use the step ladder for 😂


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> What do they use the step ladder for 😂


Trying to get to the snacks on the counter! 🦴🤤😂


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16667174
> View attachment 16667175
> View attachment 16667176


Rockin the socks and sandals! Right on brother. #coverthefeet. You don't want to get funny tan lines.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Maisie’s been shaved down for Summer.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Maisie’s been shaved down for Summer.
> View attachment 16668419
> View attachment 16668420
> View attachment 16668421


She’s looking quite sharp Paxman! Never knew a dog that didn’t love getting a good shave when it started getting hot. Good on you for taking care of that sweet girl!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

tudortommy said:


> She’s looking quite sharp Paxman! Never knew a dog that didn’t love getting a good shave when it started getting hot. Good on you for taking care of that sweet girl!


It’s like having a new sleek dog after all the puff got removed.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Our princess puppy. She's 8 and thinks she is royalty and demands lots of petting and tug of war. Don't let that fluffy fur fool you, she can show those squirrels who's boss. Don't get me started on her turtle hunting expeditions.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My3Sons said:


> Our princess puppy. She's 8 and thinks she is royalty and demands lots of petting and tug of war. Don't let that fluffy fur fool you, she can show those squirrels who's boss. Don't get me started on her turtle hunting expeditions.
> 
> View attachment 16669056


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Dreaming of cookies.










Dreaming of varmints.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16669120
> View attachment 16669122


I've just come to read the meter.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

My3Sons said:


> Our princess puppy. She's 8 and thinks she is royalty and demands lots of petting and tug of war. Don't let that fluffy fur fool you, she can show those squirrels who's boss. Don't get me started on her turtle hunting expeditions.
> 
> View attachment 16669056


She looks like a beautiful girl! Let's see better pics of her in focus. Watch optional.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

She smells the pot of gold at the end of that rainbow!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi tasking. Belly rubs and kinetic watch winding.








#coverthefeet 








#freethefeet might get an even tan. 😂


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Multi tasking. Belly rubs and kinetic watch winding.
> View attachment 16670135
> 
> #coverthefeet
> ...


Oh yea BELLY RUBS!!!!...
Oh yea #coverthefeet!!!!...
Wait a minute.....








WHY?!?! Why Diesels? You had a good post going!
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Good man Deeze 🤝








#freethefeet 😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Oh yea BELLY RUBS!!!!...
> Oh yea #coverthefeet!!!!...
> Wait a minute.....
> View attachment 16670157
> ...


That's why I #coverthefeet so people don't have to see #myuglyfeet. 🤣


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This morning’s walk crew

left









right









centre









and bringing up the rear









post lunch


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Nap time with my boy Cassius.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Diesels said:


> Multi tasking. Belly rubs and kinetic watch winding.
> View attachment 16670135
> 
> #coverthefeet
> ...


The agony of da feet!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Lots and lots of belly rubs


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Lots and lots of belly rubs


Belly Rub Overload!!! You mean lots and lots of happy 😍.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pearl fully embracing soon to be Momma Club life as we have dubbed it ... and all that entails. Of all the pup count guesses somehow I guessed right on the nose so that means at home natural birthing here we come whoooahoooo.. 


Annika, Otis & Gunter all say Howdy Dee doo to all the fellow Fur ball members of this most amazing thread of all time .. have a great weekend yall !





















3/c52e8b192d21ddacb3cae9e2b55647ee.gif[/IMG]


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Wowza Tapatalk duplicated pics big time... trying to figure out how to ditch the extra copies.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Pearl fully embracing soon to be Momma Club life as we have dubbed it ... and all that entails. Of all the pup count guesses somehow I guessed right on the nose so that means at home natural birthing here we come whoooahoooo..
> 
> 
> Annika , Mack , Otis & Gunter all say Howdy Dee doo to all the fellow Fur ball members of this most amazing thread of all time .. have a great weekend yall


That’s one full belly!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16674165
> 
> View attachment 16674166
> 
> ...


Loved all the pics except the last one.
#freethefeet is one thing... but let's not get carried away. 🤣


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hot Dog, blurred watch


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hot Dog, blurred watch

View attachment 16674377


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Harrison needed a leg up to see what was going on outside day care yesterday. Bella was only too keen to help / be taken advantage of…




























Edit;

Forgot to include the watch,sorry!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging out with my buddy ‍

















Mom caught her boyz hanging this morning 








































MAGNUS IS a little over 9 months now, his growth has slowed down last two months and he is a solid 85lbs already. He is my shadow and miss him daily now that I’ve started back working in the office 5D/week


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> Loved all the pics except the last one.
> #freethefeet is one thing... but let's not get carried away. 🤣


"Punching a grumpy" is what we say...


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Lazy day for Callahan.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> "Punching a grumpy" is what we say...


Deploying-the-winchman 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dog yoga Poppy style 😂🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Deploying-the-winchman 😂


I just don't want you to #freewilly. At least not on here. 🤣


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Deploying-the-winchman 😂


My Navy buddy says "Putting a Chief on sea duty".


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^^^^


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

duc said:


> "Punching a grumpy" is what we say...


Dropping some friends off at the pool..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good trip to Dam, big drink, ducks, swamp tiger snake chase for Sal's.
Max hungry for ducks!!
Hope everyone is travelling well..
































































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> View attachment 16675589


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16676252
> View attachment 16676259
> 
> View attachment 16676257


How about now?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Alex SBD said:


> View attachment 16676920
> 
> View attachment 16676919


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cheu_f50 said:


> How about now?
> View attachment 16676985


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Mini-egg for the Burglar, Grade A for Azloe. The boys like their eggs. Azloe is funny with it. He gently carries the egg in his mouth with out breaking it, sets it down and picks it up a couple times. Then he ever so carefully cracks the shell and finally eats his treat.

The Burglar dives in and of course gets egg on his face...pun intended.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Good trip to Dam, big drink, ducks, swamp tiger snake chase for Sal's.
> Max hungry for ducks!!
> Hope everyone is travelling well..
> 
> ...


Hi do you like that new Sinn? When did you get it? Looks terrific


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16677522


Top left pic, I’ve never seen Floyd with his ears perked like that. That’s exactly how Wilma’s ears would stand up, half at attention half flopped over..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Top left pic, I’ve never seen Floyd with his ears perked like that. That’s exactly how Wilma’s ears would stand up, half at attention half flopped over..


He was on high alert - he’d been bouncing around the dunes like a mad thing on springs. Wabbits 🐇


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Mini-egg for the Burglar, Grade A for Azloe. The boys like their eggs. Azloe is funny with it. He gently carries the egg in his mouth with out breaking it, sets it down and picks it up a couple times. Then he ever so carefully cracks the shell and finally eats his treat.
> 
> The Burglar dives in and of course gets egg on his face...pun intended.
> View attachment 16677216
> ...


Just lurve your hounds 🤍🖤😍 and the watch 💙🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> Harrison needed a leg up to see what was going on outside day care yesterday. Bella was only too keen to help / be taken advantage of…
> 
> View attachment 16674787
> 
> ...


That is such a bloody great post mate...top stuff!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16677045


Brilliant couple of mates👏👏👏


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Mini-egg for the Burglar, Grade A for Azloe. The boys like their eggs. Azloe is funny with it. He gently carries the egg in his mouth with out breaking it, sets it down and picks it up a couple times. Then he ever so carefully cracks the shell and finally eats his treat.
> 
> The Burglar dives in and of course gets egg on his face...pun intended.
> View attachment 16677216
> ...


Love your dogs mate!!!

Though I do worry about the " voices " in the burglars big brain at times...let's go back to that movie.." he may be small but he's got" ......holy hand grenade.
Azloe is just a really cruisy boof headed beautie!!👍🤦‍♂️
..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Alex SBD said:


> Hi do you like that new Sinn? When did you get it? Looks terrific


Morning mate..
Pm sent..
All the best 
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

cheu_f50 said:


> How about now?
> View attachment 16676985


Getting better


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Just lurve your hounds 🤍🖤😍 and the watch 💙🤜🏻🤛🏻


Thanks my man, and you know where the inspiration for the white strap came from, 3 words, Tee Eff Oh!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

karwath said:


> Lazy day for Callahan.
> View attachment 16675279
> 
> View attachment 16675278


Handsome pup


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alex SBD said:


> View attachment 16676205


Seems like a great day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

He was so tired tonight, he hate lying down


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> He was so tired tonight, he hate lying down


That is one pooped pup! He's looking fantastic (and soo happy) sir, and possibly growing into those ears a little?!?!?!😅😅


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

It‘s how I imagine being alone in the ocean and being circled by a Great White would feel 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rocky out cottonwood seed hunting today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

You see young Padawan, you need to get them to like you, then you'll get all the treatos, like I do.

Foot pic.. ugh, my bad


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

predapio said:


> You see young Padawan, you need to get them to like you, then you'll get all the treatos, like I do.
> 
> Foot pic.. ugh, my bad
> View attachment 16680022
> View attachment 16680024


The little guy is awesome. Is he yours or does he just visit often?


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Four of the six from yesterday’s walk…



























and the diver


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Light the stoogies & raise your glasses men ! 


After what seems like the longest 24 hours ever Pearl has officially had her pups. Long story shorter she was a champion handling all that is entailed in the labor process. We were able to whelp 4 of her pups here all through out the night saving most of the at home excitement for her 4th pup. However; after 2 plus hours of her no longer laboring & knowing she most likely had at least one more pup we decided it was time for the now morning Vet clinic visit which we dialed for a Vet who could handle doing a C section If needed right there & then .... many hours later Pearl & her 5th puppy along with the other 4 are all back home & getting back to the business of growing & living  the 5th one isnt quite still out of the woods as she had put herself in a very precarious position & was absolutely sideways in a area where pups only can be either heads first or butt end .. not for her she wanted to be special & special she is lol ... 


Raise a toast for the newest fur members of the greatest watch thread on the internet! 


We will now crash & sleep & once we are done with sleeping we will catch power naps followed by cat naps & who knows maybe discover new unknown naps 


If there is a next time then book a c section date & no more all nighter birthing fun & frolic offfffttaaaaa... cheers mates. 












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> You see young Padawan, you need to get them to like you, then you'll get all the treatos, like I do.
> 
> Foot pic.. ugh, my bad
> View attachment 16680022
> View attachment 16680024


Awwww , the toe 


Thank God the pup's cute looks overrides the toes.... lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Light the stoogies & raise your glasses men !
> 
> 
> After what seems like the longest 24 hours ever Pearl has officially had her pups. Long story shorter she was a champion handling all that is entailed in the labor process. We were able to whelp 4 of her pups here all through out the night saving most of the at home excitement for her 4th pup. However; after 2 plus hours of her no longer laboring & knowing she most likely had at least one more pup we decided it was time for the now morning Vet clinic visit which we dialed for a Vet who could handle doing a C section If needed right there & then .... many hours later Pearl & her 5th puppy along with the other 4 are all back home & getting back to the business of growing & living  the 5th one isnt quite still out of the woods as she had put herself in a very precarious position & was absolutely sideways in a area where pups only can be either heads first or butt end .. not for her she wanted to be special & special she is lol ...
> ...


Congratulations Tats!!!!!!! So proud of mamma Pearl .


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh pre game Pearl's whelping area looked much more comfy cozy & not so much like a crazy scene of chaos. Final pic was 1 hour before all the fun began .. couples napping like the cool couple Gunter & Pearl are  the calm before the storm for us Humans 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Light the stoogies & raise your glasses men !
> 
> 
> After what seems like the longest 24 hours ever Pearl has officially had her pups. Long story shorter she was a champion handling all that is entailed in the labor process. We were able to whelp 4 of her pups here all through out the night saving most of the at home excitement for her 4th pup. However; after 2 plus hours of her no longer laboring & knowing she most likely had at least one more pup we decided it was time for the now morning Vet clinic visit which we dialed for a Vet who could handle doing a C section If needed right there & then .... many hours later Pearl & her 5th puppy along with the other 4 are all back home & getting back to the business of growing & living  the 5th one isnt quite still out of the woods as she had put herself in a very precarious position & was absolutely sideways in a area where pups only can be either heads first or butt end .. not for her she wanted to be special & special she is lol ...
> ...


So bloody glad you were there my friend( though your gal will be right there!!)
Bravo to these new beautiful pups blessed to be under you watch and to have the most perfect dog parents for this breed...
Awesome Northernunderer!!!
Simply awesome mate👍👍pm


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The little guy is awesome. Is he yours or does he just visit often?


It's my daughter's boyfriend's dog. He went to Florida to visit with family. So we have the little stinker for the week. Gets along great with Gio, Tessio is indifferent.




TatsNGuns said:


> Awwww , the toe
> 
> 
> Thank God the pup's cute looks overrides the toes.... lol
> ...


Many congrats to Pearl and dad. May all the pups be healthy. Yeah didn't see them toes at first, Yuck.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

So, I'm not used to small dogs, at all. I am not used to small dog issues.
When I let him out to run in the grass. He's literally, running. In. The. Grass. 
as in with his short legs, his body is touching grass and in the morning, he comes back soaked liked he took a bath .We have to dry him off.
Everything is a jump to him. Stair to get in/out of the house? Jump. 
The couch? Jump. The curb? Jump. Doggy beds?. Jump.
I have to reprogram my brain to make sure I'm aware of where he is so we, or the big boys don't crush him.
Watching him eat is funny, he'll take a tiny kibble from his tiny bowl then run to a doggy bed and chew it. Then repeat..lol


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

predapio said:


> So, I'm not used to small dogs, at all. I am not used to small dog issues.
> When I let him out to run in the grass. He's literally, running. In. The. Grass.
> as in with his short legs, his body is touching grass and in the morning, he comes back soaked liked he took a bath .We have to dry him off.
> Everything is a jump to him. Stair to get in/out of the house? Jump.
> ...


Everything is so much effort for the little guy! Guess that's why a lot of those little dogs have big attitudes 🤣 🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Everything is so much effort for the little guy! Guess that's why a lot of those little dogs have big attitudes 🤣 🤣


So true 😁😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> So, I'm not used to small dogs, at all. I am not used to small dog issues.
> When I let him out to run in the grass. He's literally, running. In. The. Grass.
> as in with his short legs, his body is touching grass and in the morning, he comes back soaked liked he took a bath .We have to dry him off.
> Everything is a jump to him. Stair to get in/out of the house? Jump.
> ...


Oat says " wait , what? A single kibble bit ? You mean a bowl of kibble like as in 5 cups of kibble right , slurp slurp " .... 


He doesnt understand the idea of running through the grass & getting grass leaf cuts on the top of his head ! Although he should know this to be true since what December he was a fellow member of the cruise nice & low grouping . How quickly they forget.








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Light the stoogies & raise your glasses men !
> 
> 
> After what seems like the longest 24 hours ever Pearl has officially had her pups. Long story shorter she was a champion handling all that is entailed in the labor process. We were able to whelp 4 of her pups here all through out the night saving most of the at home excitement for her 4th pup. However; after 2 plus hours of her no longer laboring & knowing she most likely had at least one more pup we decided it was time for the now morning Vet clinic visit which we dialed for a Vet who could handle doing a C section If needed right there & then .... many hours later Pearl & her 5th puppy along with the other 4 are all back home & getting back to the business of growing & living  the 5th one isnt quite still out of the woods as she had put herself in a very precarious position & was absolutely sideways in a area where pups only can be either heads first or butt end .. not for her she wanted to be special & special she is lol ...
> ...


Congratulations Tats and (now even bigger) family. Wow, just wow! 😀😍🥳👊🏻💪🏻


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vacheron Overseas with 16 year old cat who thinks he’s a dog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Fragrant One is house & dog sitting for a friend on the mainland. Nice work if you can get it 😍
This is Ella.















This is Ella’s pool 😎 Well jell 😃








The TFO-Flake 😉🐶








Ops normal back at Moonbase Alpha 😂








Floyd chewing on a discarded lamb’s tail.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KM_AB said:


> View attachment 16684353


🤗😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Okay them only being 2 days old isnt holding them back from wanting to say a Howdy Dee Dooo to all the fellow members .. 


Baby girl A & baby B say Hi 


Baby boy , A, B & C say " what's up bros .. 


Oh & annika & mack say hi too. 

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16685022
> View attachment 16685023
> View attachment 16685028
> 
> View attachment 16685024


Snag, love you and your dogs, but man. You gotta warn a brother before you post those things you call feet 🤣😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

predapio said:


> Snag, love you and your dogs, but man. You gotta warn a brother before you post those things you call feet 🤣😂


Those feets ran their first marathon yesterday, Aussie Work Boots & all 😂 🏅








Anyway, back to our usual programming 🤗


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

No Diver today , An Alfa Romeo Grille Watch by Artist Josiane Urweider


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16685773
> View attachment 16685774
> View attachment 16685775
> View attachment 16685776
> ...


What a fantastic pair of potatoes 😂😂. Been loving your recent posts! Those jowls and ears neeeeed to be scratched and rubbed 😍. Hope to keep seeing them!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I’m glad to hear Pearl is good and all pups doing well. Dexter really is a goofball!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> I’m glad to hear Pearl is good and all pups doing well. Dexter really is a goofball!


Yeah but he looks smart unless that's just the glasses giving him that look of a learned dog hehehe & thank you both 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Spunwell said:


> I’m glad to hear Pearl is good and all pups doing well. Dexter really is a goofball!


First 2 pics genuinely made me laugh😅😅. He may be a goofball but he’s quite a lovable looking goofball!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16687652
> View attachment 16687655


must be loving that summer cut!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone saw a squirrel in the yard.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

A nice cool morning and the dogs are keeping an eye on the area birds, rabbits and the neighbors.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

karwath said:


> A nice cool morning and the dogs are keeping an eye on the area birds, rabbits and the neighbors.
> View attachment 16689885
> 
> 
> ...


In that 3rd pic ,that weimaraner looks like his middle name is Trouble


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

predapio said:


> In that 3rd pic ,that weimaraner looks like his middle name is Trouble


She is actually the most well behaved and sweet dog we have ever had! She does like to roam the top of the patio furniture but at almost 11 she has earned the right to do so!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

From this afternoon. Super lazy triple digit heat kind of day.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Frenchie and Helson









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> Frenchie and Helson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are lovely, but my suggestion would be more Frenchie next time, even if it’s at the expense of the Helson 🤗👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A little Floydy-Side-Eye 👀








LWA - Lurchers With Attitude 🤣


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Come on Dale, we need _new_ pics of the beautiful pooch and that behemoth of a watch 🤗


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo out for her morning womble, then back home for a good head scratch from Mrs Maddog……there’s a dive watch in there somewhere….


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Both are lovely, but my suggestion would be more Frenchie next time, even if it’s at the expense of the Helson


I fully agree, Frenchie before Helson.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This drama queen is blocking the floor, in protest, because I wouldn't give him any of my burrito.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> I fully agree, Frenchie before Helson.
> 
> Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


….I mean, when are we going to drop “diver” from the thread title?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> ….I mean, when are we going to drop “diver” from the thread title?


We’d need @seikomatic to do that 🤔


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> ….I mean, when are we going to drop “diver” from the thread title?


Personally I hope we don't change the title and drop " Diver"..I like to see our beautiful dog mates growing up plus a guess or separate watch pic to follow the vibe of the day everyone is having with their beautiful dog or dogs.
Just my 2 bob's worth..
Keep the title of the greatest thread on WUS bar none!!
All the best
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Personally I hope we don't change the title and drop " Doggy"..I like to see our beautiful dog mates growing up plus a guess or separate watch pic to follow the vibe of the day everyone is having with their beautiful dog or dogs.
> Just my 2 bob's worth..
> Keep the title of the greatest thread on WUS bar none!!
> All the best
> Dave


Err, it was the ‘Diver’ @Maddog1970 was spitballing about dropping, not the ‘doggy’. Dog is the essence of this beautiful corner of WUS and hopefully always will be 🐶🐾🦴😀

Edit - love your avatar @DaveandStu 🥰


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Err, it was the ‘Diver’ @Maddog1970 was spitballing about dropping, not the ‘doggy’. Dog is the essence of this beautiful corner of WUS and hopefully always will be 🐶🐾🦴😀
> 
> Edit - love your avatar @DaveandStu 🥰


Your totally spot on Snag, 
I got auto corrected on this one and didn't check prior to posting. 
No problems with anyone suggesting or " spitballing"
I just personally like the thread title and identify it well to catch posts and sometimes go way back down memory lane on our journeys with our dogs, plus the banter of who's actually the star of the thread.
I reckon it's because I'm personally posting less on the separate forums/ themes.
Agree with all that the diver is a accessory to the stars of the show..our Dog's.
I've always got one on with my mates..
All the best
No offence meant, given or I hope taken..
Dave


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> LWA - Lurchers With Attitude 🤣


Made me spit my coffee out Sangs😂😂😂😂. Best laugh I’ve had in a while 👍


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Looking after the wee man this morning, wish it was always this easy…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

kenls said:


> Looking after the wee man this morning, wish it was always this easy…
> 
> View attachment 16693832
> 
> ...


Very cute 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Belly Rub Time 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> View attachment 16693835


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

What's so funny about big ears? 😂






















Roxy the demon dog morphing into some underworld creature. 👹☠🧟‍♀️🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Personally I hope we don't change the title and drop " Diver"..I like to see our beautiful dog mates growing up plus a guess or separate watch pic to follow the vibe of the day everyone is having with their beautiful dog or dogs.
> Just my 2 bob's worth..
> Keep the title of the greatest thread on WUS bar none!!
> All the best
> Dave


Yeah I mean we agreed on the T shirt merch so like that would be odd...


Friday marked day 5 & so with all the comings and goings on which is naturally invoked with whelping, helping aid the new momma etc while checking weights & just making sure they are all doing great plus OMG holding pup time is fun . The Mrs snapped a few pics of our little furry burritos or I guess them being frenchies maybe Le Burritoes hmmmmmn .. 

The 5th pup , the vocal girl who somehow positioned herself in a position where she would never had been born naturally like ever according to the vet ,,, one in which her & her assistant spent more time then they normally would have ((( they stated as much ))) had it not been for the vet seeing pearl in her pre surgery cage being super damn adorable momming up her other 4 babies. Well long story even longer number 5 is doing amazing & truly showing us all that she is a mega studette. 

Hope yall have all been doing well or even better doing great.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Your totally spot on Snag,
> I got auto corrected on this one and didn't check prior to posting.
> No problems with anyone suggesting or " spitballing"
> I just personally like the thread title and identify it well to catch posts and sometimes go way back down memory lane on our journeys with our dogs, plus the banter of who's actually the star of the thread.
> ...


Ooops ... forgot the diver ...


Here have some of the married couple. And that's me being Roo-ed at by Gunter for apparently taking TOO long to let them back in .. pfffft such a sweet life I swear.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Personally I hope we don't change the title and drop " Diver"..I like to see our beautiful dog mates growing up plus a guess or separate watch pic to follow the vibe of the day everyone is having with their beautiful dog or dogs.
> Just my 2 bob's worth..
> Keep the title of the greatest thread on WUS bar none!!
> All the best
> Dave


My comment was more tongue in cheek than actual suggestion….and yes, best thread on WUS!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah I mean we agreed on the T shirt merch so like that would be odd...
> 
> 
> Friday marked day 5 & so with all the comings and goings on which is naturally invoked with whelping, helping aid the new momma etc while checking weights & just making sure they are all doing great plus OMG holding pup time is fun . The Mrs snapped a few pics of our little furry burritos or I guess them being frenchies maybe Le Burritoes hmmmmmn ..
> ...


Making it very hard to maintain any form or sort of masculinity Tats! Look at the fat little puppy bellies and fat little puppy butts! 🥰🥰🥰. 
Can’t tell you how happy I am that momma and all the pups are doing so well!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Making it very hard to maintain any form or sort of masculinity Tats! Look at the fat little puppy bellies and fat little puppy butts! .
> Can’t tell you how happy I am that momma and all the pups are doing so well!


I added the belly rubs gif just for you buddy & a mighty thank you for the well wishes , all are well.. now I'm going to run around here knocking on wood 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> I added the belly rubs gif just for you buddy & a mighty thank you for the well wishes , all are well.. now I'm going to run around here knocking on wood
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just for me!!! What a guy!









😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly wants to come over and heard that pack around Tats. She'll bring a sock over in trade:


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Post breakfast naps.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah I mean we agreed on the T shirt merch so like that would be odd...
> 
> 
> Friday marked day 5 & so with all the comings and goings on which is naturally invoked with whelping, helping aid the new momma etc while checking weights & just making sure they are all doing great plus OMG holding pup time is fun . The Mrs snapped a few pics of our little furry burritos or I guess them being frenchies maybe Le Burritoes hmmmmmn ..
> ...


Those are tremendous looking pups. The little tiny ears are the best!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16696985


Oh boy.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Offftttaaa what is going on around here geeesh . Although with that said I will leave this here. 12 hour smoked pork for pulled pork sammiches in this case , our first look at the beast with just around 4 hours until pulled ... 

Now for the more serious stuff ... oat being oat.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16696749
> View attachment 16696750
> View attachment 16696751


" Ummmm , dad ? Ummmmm , it's kinda like time for this seasons baby pool isnt ? " your dogs. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

karwath said:


> Those are tremendous looking pups. The little tiny ears are the best!


Thank you kindly , I'd like to somehow take some credit for their good looks but sadly I can't lol ... pearl is absolutely kicking butt on mommy-ing these very quickly growing cuties ... it should be amazing in a few weeks to be seeing free range frenchie herds roaming the property lol . 

They have already started Roman Greco wrestling practice as well these two are like the back sleeping, sun bathing champions of the world at 1 week LOL .. here have some ears ...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes please










No thanks…


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Padded area rug... soft bed... Roxy picks the hard floor. Probably because it's cooler. 3am and 80 deg F.








Koji in the same place he was yesterday.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

DP


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> " Ummmm , dad ? Ummmmm , it's kinda like time for this seasons baby pool isnt ? " your dogs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We are currently filming a Handyman's Corner segment on pool repair.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Me, playing hooky, fat boy sleeping.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

@DaveandStu @NocturnalWatch Dave and Alun, hope you guys and the wags are doing good. Haven't seen you guys post here in awhile.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> @DaveandStu @NocturnalWatch Dave and Alun, hope you guys and the wags are doing good. Haven't seen you guys post here in awhile.


Morning Diese,
Thanks mate( few dramas but dogs are fine..which is gold!)
Been enjoying all our dogs, plus wondering how squishy Tat's toes are going to get soon in his " All breeds hostel and entertainment centre👍👍)
Pics just now after a late brekky for Max and Sal's.
Good on you mate..
Dave


























































All the best ..fellow animal crazies!!!
Snag you and Tat's didn't need dog's to qualify as " crazies"
Free the feet Diese!!!
Stuffed up the pics again🤦‍♂️


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^


🤤🤤🤤


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Doggy and a bad river Pic.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> DP
> View attachment 16698895


Hahahaha stealing and sending out en mass !!! Hahahaha
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> We are currently filming a Handyman's Corner segment on pool repair.
> 
> View attachment 16698923
> View attachment 16698926


Whoa I often think I'm most likely like some kind of spiritual medium or whatever they are called .... repair repair . The true athletes of this thread are nearly screaming it out in mediumEse 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Off topic... but has dog content.


----------



## omMIega (May 20, 2021)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Off topic... but has dog content.
> View attachment 16700242


Very very interesting indeed & totally on point I believe  let's all examine this a bit further. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Out for a morning walk in the beautiful village of Goudhurst
















Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

High noon...
Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. I haven't been so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.












































Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> High noon...
> Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. Wasn't so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
> Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
> Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.
> ...


Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> High noon...
> Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. Wasn't so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
> Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
> Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.
> ...


Welcome back mate, glad you are feeling better 👍🏻


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> High noon...
> Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. Wasn't so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
> Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
> Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.
> ...


Dang Noc! Hate to hear it and glad you’re better! Glad to see the pack is doing well also 👍


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16700783


Awww yea!!!! Get them belly rubs and chest scratches. That’s a 9 out of 10 scratch right there.

For the record the only belly rub that made a 10 out of 10 was @TatsNGuns and those fat lil puppy bellies 😍😍
😂😂😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

A typical summer break morning..
Have a good one my friends!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> High noon...
> Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. Wasn't so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
> Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
> Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.
> ...


Glad you bounced back and are feeling better Noc! I don't use Tapatalk, just plain ole web browser, so no help there..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for welcoming me back guys! Nina and Miha also say 'Hallo to all!'


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo before his first cup of coffee!


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Not a Diver this time...Relaxing before the start of the day.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Awww yea!!!! Get them belly rubs and chest scratches. That’s a 9 out of 10 scratch right there.
> 
> For the record the only belly rub that made a 10 out of 10 was @TatsNGuns and those fat lil puppy bellies


Thanks for keeping the judging fair & impartial 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> A typical summer break morning..
> Have a good one my friends!
> View attachment 16700935
> 
> ...


Get back on that fence line work labor crew geeesh !!! 


Well maybe justamaybe we could hear a little ditty first .. say do ya know camp town ladies sing that ?























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> High noon...
> Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. I haven't been so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
> Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
> Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.
> ...


Couldn't kill you with a stick Alun!!
Glad you threw the lurgy out mate 👍. 
Like the old cattle dog mate..get run over..get back up!!
See you mate


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a diver, but do we really care at this point?

Kilo looking mighty clean!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Get back on that fence line work labor crew geeesh !!!
> 
> 
> Well maybe justamaybe we could hear a little ditty first .. say do ya know camp town ladies sing that ?
> ...


if you know anyone with fence experience let me know, I’m hiring..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> High noon...
> Didn't post anything for two weeks due to sickness - bronchitis. I haven't been so sick in years. Two different antibiotics + additional pills. Finally feel better and almost healthy...
> Anyway, Thor, Dash and Bella greeted me outside, seniors are sleeping. Nina and Miha are hiding somewhere, so no pics of them for now...
> Oh, anyone else have problems with Tapatalk? Don't get notifications, 90% of time can't access to TT, etc.
> ...


I’m glad you’re feeling better Alun, great pups too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> if you know anyone with fence experience let me know, I’m hiring..


Touché 🫢


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay...this is serious 🤣
It's 11° Celcius.

Got Max and Sal in Air-conditioning at a normal 27 degrees..

We will stay up watch movies and drink beer for warmer weather😬
Stay well fellow animal crazies!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Okay...this is serious 🤣
> It's 11° Celcius.
> 
> Got Max and Sal in Air-conditioning at a normal 27 degrees..
> ...


Apparently the UK is about to experience a heatwave, 34ºC expected 🥵

Shetland obviously didn’t get the memo 😅


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Napoleon the watch dog









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tickythebull said:


> Napoleon the watch dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oh ... another frenchie ... they are taking over! 


For the thread annika earned a new frisbee which someone had asked about her & frisbees .. she seems to like the Hu-man variants & will almost entirely disregard anything made for the doggos... Belgians I swear... French , belgian I mean we have a international house of pancakes going in this amazing thread....






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> Napoleon the watch dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Just back from a few days in the Twin Cities for my daughter’s college orientation. This Eterna was a good companion, but not as good as my Maisie who is happy to be back in our routine. 😉


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Only on my lap when we stop..Never when driving ! Wearing my One Off VDB Carbon Fiber with Vintage Heuer Movement..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaleEArnold said:


> Only on my lap when we stop..Never when driving ! Wearing my One Off VDB Carbon Fiber with Vintage Heuer Movement..


We have all heard of the one ring that rules them all. This beautiful animal has the two ears that rule them all😍😍😍. They’re fantastic!!! What a great picture Dale!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16703350
> View attachment 16703351
> View attachment 16703352
> View attachment 16703353


A pair of real "characters"...they are so close to each other.
Top stuff mate


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Azloe thinking he’s going somewhere..








Bro Pack gettin sticky with it..















I’


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Been crazy busy for a while. Had to skip over a bunch of pup pics to catch up. If I missed anything important, I hope it was good.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Bulldog time
















Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Wait, what do you mean "share?"


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo is determined to make this chair hers……this is the 2nd time she has tried, she has no issue getting up and sitting, but she has yet to figure out how to actually lay down in it…….I suspect I will get my chair back shortly……SuperOcean for today…


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo is determined to make this chair hers……this is the 2nd time she has tried, she has no issue getting up and sitting, but she has yet to figure out how to actually lay down in it…….I suspect I will get my chair back shortly……SuperOcean for today…
> View attachment 16705457
> View attachment 16705458


Speaking of kilos, just how many kilos is Kilo?.

I swear her head alone is gotta be 10 kilos by itself.🥰🥰


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Speaking of kilos, just how many kilos is Kilo?.
> 
> I swear her head alone is gotta be 10 kilos by itself.🥰🥰


You should never ask a lady her weight!

…….that said she is around 50kg……..she does fluctuate between 45-50kg, depending on the time of year….more active in the winter, so slims down then……..weather getting warmer, so she spends more time napping near an AC outlet!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> You should never ask a lady her weight!
> 
> …….that said she is around 50kg……..she does fluctuate between 45-50kg, depending on the time of year….more active in the winter, so slims down then……..weather getting warmer, so she spends more time napping near an AC outlet!
> 
> View attachment 16705477


Sorry. I was asking for a...um... Friend.
He loves himself some bigger gals.😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

predapio said:


> Sorry. I was asking for a...um... Friend.
> He loves himself some bigger gals.😂🤣😂🤣
> View attachment 16705485


Hahahahahahaha……


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo is determined to make this chair hers……this is the 2nd time she has tried, she has no issue getting up and sitting, but she has yet to figure out how to actually lay down in it…….I suspect I will get my chair back shortly……SuperOcean for today…
> View attachment 16705457
> View attachment 16705458


Kilo will probably lie the back of the chair down, pull out the pillow and voile! Got her new chair just right....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

predapio said:


> Sorry. I was asking for a...um... Friend.
> He loves himself some bigger gals.😂🤣😂🤣
> View attachment 16705485


Spicy McHaggis


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

No climbing on the timber stacks!
No watch pic either!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Will you hurry the damn up lady?. We're hungry.









Why can't I have a bagel?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rare pic of an Akita playing fetch…..Kilo has a personal retrieval limit of 4…..any more throws than that, and she just stares at the human until the human fetches it…..and a MRG

……and she is shedding right now, so a little shaggy.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Father's Day to all.

The 🐦 is celebrating her second birthday today ... 🎂













































​


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Typical summer temps here, and we're not even in the hot months. I need to spend my summers near Snag or Bobo.








Trying to keep cool.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Diesels said:


> Typical summer temps here, and we're not even in the hot months. I need to spend my summers near Snag or Bobo.
> View attachment 16709059
> 
> Trying to keep cool.
> ...


Damn dude, how soon till you melt into a greasy puddle on your driveway?.
Oh God no. I can't do that heat.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

predapio said:


> Damn dude, how soon till you melt into a greasy puddle on your driveway?.
> Oh God no. I can't do that heat.


Well, at least it's a dry heat. 🥵😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Diesels said:


> Well, at least it's a dry heat. 🥵😂


Better than a dry cold!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Duct tape repair fail had to install a new pool.

The good news is that Enzo and Dino are happy to report Miss Rocky has out grown peeing in the pool.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Well hello there Mr toad.








Have you met my friend Bruno?
No?
Check your 6.
















Determined not food.








As you were Mr toad.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> Duct tape repair fail had to install a new pool.
> 
> The good news is that Enzo and Dino are happy to report Miss Rocky has out grown peeing in the pool.
> 
> ...


I think that if Kilo sat in that pool, she would soak up all that water like a sponge!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magnus says hi


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Like in the scary movies when the creepy creature gets closer every time the camera pans back and forth until it's upon the victim. 🧟‍♀️😂


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Its all about the toys..


















and a game of Where's Louis? Ever get the feeling you are being 'watched'?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute and Maisie


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Puppy- sitting again…


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Cute tyke.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lady P.








A watch.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally! Thor is adopted! He's such a beautiful and good boy, and I was truly surprised that nobody adopted him earlier. Last hugs and kisses, and Thor in his new yard with his new 9y old brother. Best company for a puppy!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Thor looks like a good smoocher Alun!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Finally! Thor is adopted! He's such a beautiful and good boy, and I was truly surprised that nobody adopted him earlier. Last hugs and kisses, and Thor in his new yard with his new 9y old brother. Best company for a puppy!


Gold collar Alun.
You bloody amaze me mate..👏👏
Here's to Thor and his new owner!!
Well done...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Thor looks like a good smoocher Alun!


Oh yeah, he's super cuddly. Such a good and beautiful puppy.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Gold collar Alun.
> You bloody amaze me mate..
> Here's to Thor and his new owner!!
> Well done...


Thanks Dave! We still need to find perfect home for his sister Dash, and for Bella.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Finally! Thor is adopted! He's such a beautiful and good boy, and I was truly surprised that nobody adopted him earlier. Last hugs and kisses, and Thor in his new yard with his new 9y old brother. Best company for a puppy!


Thats awesome  how long did you have him?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Glad Thor has a little buddy, Noc. He's used to companionship, being part of your pack. Well done.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Enjoying the the night air.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks Dave! We still need to find perfect home for his sister Dash, and for Bella.


No doubt in my mind at all that you'll get these 2 scruff's a excellent home mate..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thats awesome  how long did you have him?


Thanks. We've rescued him, and 4 of his siblings with Mom, end of January this year. So 5 months. Only Dash is not yet adopted. All the others have new home now.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pups having a morning play session.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lady P.
> A watch.


what camera or mobile that you're using?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> what camera or mobile that you're using?


iPhone 12/iPad Air 3


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

KeepsChanging said:


> View attachment 16717731


Dog should be the main feature in the pic. Watch optional. Hope to see better pics of your best mate.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo, Greta and Dino with his snowball.













































And Miss Rocky joins the crowd.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

This photo from 11 years ago today popped up as a memory on FB - a great dog that is gone and is missed, and a diver that is also gone.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> This photo from 11 years ago today popped up as a memory on FB - a great dog that is gone and is missed, and a diver that is also gone.
> View attachment 16720110


Happy days to remember mate👍👍
Great post!!
Dave


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Roxy keeping an eye on my daughter with the noisy vacuum. 








Koji is upstairs and safe... for now.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crashing out...stay well fellow animal crazies!!
















Not sure why my phone camera is so bad
.be gentle Snag..!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Fwweh! Finally caught up w/ all the postings & likes. 

Karwath's post reminded me to go through my old photos 










My beautiful boy Colby, spring 2012.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Going to be a hot one here today, mid 30s (Canadian), with the AC already on……..so early morning walk for Kilo, then back home onto the couch!…..and a SuperOcean


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Crashing out...stay well fellow animal crazies!!
> View attachment 16722070
> 
> View attachment 16722074
> ...


Double pluggas and a pair of book-ends get you a pass Dave 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mabel has come to visit.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.

The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!










RIP George!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


Condolences. Run free George 🌈


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


My condolences. RIP George


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hot, hot, hot...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel has come to visit.
> View attachment 16724633
> 
> View attachment 16724634
> ...


My cartoon bubble of running on the beach when I saw the running dogs!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


Such a hard decision to make. Rest in peace George. 🐕😢


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


A tough call that just had to be made for George's sake.

Our hardest days...

I would of done same ..
RIP now George.
Thinking of all he touched and days he brightened👍👍

Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brekky time here across the pond..
Sal's trying to work me over for a bit more.. never fails to have a go...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


Sharing with others always helps in these times. It’s all about the good times while he was with you. What a handsome little man he was. My condolences kenls…


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Finally! Thor is adopted! He's such a beautiful and good boy, and I was truly surprised that nobody adopted him earlier. Last hugs and kisses, and Thor in his new yard with his new 9y old brother. Best company for a puppy!


I’m very far behind and that’s great news Noc!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

kenls said:


> Apologies for posting a negative on this thread: we had to have George “put to sleep” today.
> 
> The wee man‘s medication (vetmedin), whilst keeping him alive for the last 2 years+, had a detrimental side-effect on his kidneys and they’d started to pack up on him. Given his age 13, state of health and all his other medical conditions, the decision was inevitable!
> View attachment 16724663
> ...


Sorry to hear this, never easy Kenls.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

It’s hard to implement a successful frog pond when a big furry white monster is watching their every move..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Top marks JG! What a cutie-pie. Extra credit for the Yacht Master.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all...
Another feed...if Sal's was a racehorse she'd be top weight every time!!
Anyhow a rub then a rumble..then a " are you coming out by Max!!"
Charles I'm waiting patiently for my Doggy and divers puc with inbound via you with your " Aussies "

@Tcjdas....( we need to Aussie that handle mate, to those 3 beautiful to their mom's 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️wags)
All the best in jest as always..
I love all our dogs and those beauties of yours fascinate me..
Almost like I'm looking in a mirror!! Ha..

Dave


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16727875


Perfect timing jg!! Put a smile on my face


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji looks distressed as my wife walks up the stairs without him, and me blocking his passage. 😂 








He's ok, a.s long as she's in the same room.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16727906
> View attachment 16727907
> View attachment 16727908
> View attachment 16727909
> ...


That makes two of us Dave (three if you count the missus as she is getting tired of my whining). Al had to get an additional part which just arrived. I am hoping it fixed the problem and the watch will be in the mail today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed. In the meantime, that one you're sporting makes me drool every time I see it...

I have to say, those beasts of yours are handsome specimens to say the least. They look like they thoroughly enjoy their lifestyle. Well done mate!

More to follow when I get some news.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> That makes two of us Dave (three if you count the missus as she is getting tired of my whining). Al had to get an additional part which just arrived. I am hoping it fixed the problem and the watch will be in the mail today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed. In the meantime, that one you're sporting makes me drool every time I see it...
> 
> I have to say, those beasts of yours are handsome specimens to say the least. They look like they thoroughly enjoy their lifestyle. Well done mate!
> 
> More to follow when I get some news.


Ha!!! Will be worth the wait mate...
The perfect accessory for your 2 wags..
Definitely...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures and pets everyone!

This is probably my favorite thread on this site.....


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Great pics man, he went full gargoyle in this one..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Great pics man, he went full gargoyle in this one..
> View attachment 16729820
> 
> View attachment 16729812


Quite gargoyle-ish, yes.😁

I'm really happy with the last one, where an invisible fish hook is pulling him out to sea.😬


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

0 for2 on divers 2 for 2 with dogs.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Great pics man, he went full gargoyle in this one..
> View attachment 16729820
> 
> View attachment 16729812


Instead of Wilson would the ball be named Johansson?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16730199


BOBO, your complexion is not looking so good.😂 No need to blur your face. My ugly mug is a different story. 😁


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Great pics man, he went full gargoyle in this one..
> View attachment 16729820


I was gonna go with Zuul, from the original Ghostbusters.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Eastern Sable GSD w/ Solar Seiko 😉


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> Eastern Sable GSD w/ Solar Seiko 😉
> 
> View attachment 16731691


Less watch more dog..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

watchersam said:


> View attachment 16732876


Proper execution of "Dog front and center" 😂 😂 😂. Good looking doggo watchersam!


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

tudortommy said:


> Proper execution of "Dog front and center" 😂 😂 😂. Good looking doggo watchersam!


Thanks Tommy, I love my big baby


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Long time no howdy ... pups , dogs & maybe even a watch...

3rd week becomes one of changes , changed whelping pad to the infamous 10$ kid pool which these guys loved the new crib .. and the last day and half we have been introducing the ever so messy gruel which at first they believe it's something best enjoyed by walking , rolling through... only through repeative showing its actually something that can even be eaten do they start to get the concept. Ish , it's a day by day thing. Usually this is prompted by the momma ((( pistol packing pearl)) very subtle clues such as constantly wanting to be out of the pool & catching breaks & entire naps away from the never ending hunger bound pups. 

Kids also must suffer with " hey come in here and play & snuggle with puppies " chore 

And onto some dogs & even maybe a watch. 

Hope all are doing well & getting their early summer / early winter on for the downundererers 












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Long time no howdy ... pups , dogs & maybe even a watch...
> ]


Great to see the pack and the new additions! Looks like everyone is doing great, especially momma Pearl!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


>


Moderators, can you enforce a new rule that feet must always be out of focus? Thanks for at least covering them. 😜

I’ve been absent a while as well on a camping adventure. Finley‘s memories of the trip will be of eating lots of grass, sticks and elk turds, and endless unexplored mud puddles.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Long time no howdy ... pups , dogs & maybe even a watch...
> 
> 3rd week becomes one of changes , changed whelping pad to the infamous 10$ kid pool which these guys loved the new crib .. and the last day and half we have been introducing the ever so messy gruel which at first they believe it's something best enjoyed by walking , rolling through... only through repeative showing its actually something that can even be eaten do they start to get the concept. Ish , it's a day by day thing. Usually this is prompted by the momma ((( pistol packing pearl)) very subtle clues such as constantly wanting to be out of the pool & catching breaks & entire naps away from the never ending hunger bound pups.
> 
> ...


Just a brilliant update for us all...
Great to see Pearl getting some fun distraction.
Not often seen from my experience here.
Great teamwork Tat's 👏 👍 
Pearler!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mabel making herself right at home. She’s tiny, and oh so cute x

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)

Enjoying some porch time together...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dover said:


> Enjoying some porch time together...
> 
> View attachment 16734969


Welcome Ben Dover and a very healthy looking hound, great coat - what breed, & name?


----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome Ben Dover and a very healthy looking hound, great coat - what breed, & name?




Kaia is a Rhodesian Ridgeback. She's little over a year old now and the second one we've had. They had about 6 months overlap together until Kimber went to College at nearly 14.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dover said:


> Kaia is a Rhodesian Ridgeback. She's little over a year old now and the second one we've had. They had about 6 months overlap together until Kimber went to College at nearly 14.
> 
> View attachment 16734984
> 
> ...


Wow - beautiful hounds & great photos Mate. Welcome to the best thread on WUS 👍🏻


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We just can't get some time to rest... Just arrived. Skinny puppy, not named yet... Oh man... And a watch...
Edit: we named her Lydia


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16736070
> View attachment 16736075
> View attachment 16736080
> View attachment 16736072
> View attachment 16736081


Looking sharp my man 🤙🏻


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looking sharp my man 🤙🏻
> View attachment 16736097


Thanks, dude!

Here's yesterday's, unusually coordinated, outfit.😬


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Warm but windy AF. At least I don't need to sweep the patio or sidewalks after mowing the lawn. Koji and Roxy don't like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tudortommy said:


> That is one pooped pup! He's looking fantastic (and soo happy) sir, and possibly growing into those ears a little?!?!?!


lol. It’s about time. He is 10 months now. Time flies.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

On our morning play at the farm.

"I see a wabbit"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max bored as...Sal's got sore eardrums, so drop time.. so cracking the sads🤔🤔.
Snag...does that quote have the Scotsman Phil McCracken in it???
All the best animal crazies.
Welcome as well Ben👍👍
Dave

















































d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Snag...does that quote have the Scotsman Phil McCracken in it???


Close Dave, it was two Irish fellas; Ben Doune & Phill McCavity 😂


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mabel making herself right at home. She’s tiny, and oh so cute x
> View attachment 16734948


Totes adorbs.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Close Dave, it was two Irish fellas; Ben Doune & Phill McCavity 😂


They must be related to Phil McCrackin


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> They must be related to Phil McCrackin


None come close to Fred Garvin ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)

The wife took a picture of Kaia and I watching Old School. Little did she know it was also a great shot of the PO


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Not a fan of the atv on her first ride. Tail was wagging after a couple more trips. 😀


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Dogs know when I have pizza. 








































The disappointed look when he realizes he's not getting any pizza.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just a little crust couldn't hurt dad...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

duc said:


> Just a little crust couldn't hurt dad...


They both get enough snacks throughout the day. 🐷🐷😁


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> They both get enough snacks throughout the day. 🐷🐷😁


I know the type...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Dogs know when I have pizza.
> View attachment 16739006
> 
> View attachment 16739003
> ...


Pffftttt our dogs know when we order by phone pizza gessshhhhh..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

It's only a diver if the plane goes down over water.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> It's only a diver if the plane goes down over water.
> 
> View attachment 16743327
> View attachment 16743328
> ...


The BeefEater patrol gang!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Happiness is a " ute" ride..
Ha!! Be well all fellow animal crazies..


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

CAPTION: Why walk when you can be chauffeured?


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

How come the smaller the dog, the less they stay still?









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Took Laika on a walk by the river...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

dkh said:


> Took Laika on a walk by the river...
> View attachment 16745274
> 
> View attachment 16745280
> ...


Do you have a Vostok in your collection? If not it has to go on your must get list!


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Do you have a Vostok in your collection? If not it has to go on your must get list!
> 
> View attachment 16745451


But of course...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16746816
> 
> View attachment 16746814
> 
> ...


Small but mighty Diese!
Big hearts mate..
Hope you all are going well
Dave


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Fighting with leashes 





































Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16746816
> 
> View attachment 16746814
> 
> ...


Aww yeah! The belly has been presented, it must be scratched 😍. 
😂😂😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So many beautiful " best mates"
Keep them coming all..so good to see!!
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> So many beautiful " best mates"
> Keep them coming all..so good to see!!
> Dave
> View attachment 16749297


Sleeping in synch... gotta love it!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

First things first:
1) Bella was adopted by our friends. She will have great life there 
2) Shelter took over Lidia to adopt her. They have several people interested in adopting puppies, so Lidia will very soon get a new forever home.
3) We took a 15y old lady Zvoncica (eng. Tinkerbell) from the shelter. Old lady deserve some quite time. She's still for adoption, but I don't think anyone will take such an old doggie, and here she has good company.
4) And finally some shots from today's walk
Forgot to take pic of a watch during walk, so one after we came home.
































































Zvoncica:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> First things first:
> 1) Bella was adopted by our friends. She will have great life there
> 2) Shelter took over Lidia to adopt her. They have several people interested in adopting puppies, so Lidia will very soon get a new forever home.
> 3) We took a 15y old lady Zvoncica (eng. Tinkerbell) from the shelter. Old lady deserve some quite time. She's still for adoption, but I don't think anyone will take such an old doggie, and here she has good company.
> ...


Still working the old magic Alun. Your golden collar awaits 🏅


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Still working the old magic Alun. Your golden collar awaits


It's never ending story for us Snag. As long we can rescue and foster animals, dogs, cats and other in need, and we get help and support from shelter and donations from good people with big hearts, we'll give our best. I've already sacrificed few times some of my watches in order to pay the bills, but I don't mind and don't cry for them. Doggies and cats are priority. Now, with all this sht happening in the world (war in Ukraine, Inflation, prices of energy, and food especially, are gone sky high, so we are not sure how the winter will be. And next year. Tough for sure. I really hope we'll be able to withstand everything... Although, help is always welcome.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

1st .. I actually match like entirely match which my bride thinks cant occur she of course isnt around to witness this miracle on ice as they say . 2nd this stray will NOT move along. I mean what cat picks a plot of land with endless running furry beasts, roaming home grown albino turkey , seemingly endless chickens & I'm pretty certain if not it's nearby home then at least a well traveled section of the world famous samsquatch. Pups first ever on the floor steps included... ohhhh ahhhh awwwww






















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Good day for a swim and a stick snack

















.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Fragrant One & I have been ‘man-down’ with the evil ‘rona recently. During our convalescence this little fella arrived.
Folks, meet Chonk.








Floyd hates him, Sprocket is curious, & Poppy & him are gonna be buddies 👍🏻 
SKX with a new strap courtesy of Uncle Seiko - £10 🫰🏻


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> 1st .. I actually match like entirely match which my bride thinks cant occur she of course isnt around to witness this miracle on ice as they say . 2nd this stray will NOT move along. I mean what cat picks a plot of land with endless running furry beasts, roaming home grown albino turkey , seemingly endless chickens & I'm pretty certain if not it's nearby home then at least a well traveled section of the world famous samsquatch. Pups first ever on the floor steps included... ohhhh ahhhh awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A stray cat that wonders up in the middle of all that and asks for attention deserves it. Not much you can do in that situation but understand you have been selected and give attention to your new feline master 😂. Turning into a genuine doctor Dolittle over ther Tats! Glad to see the pups are doing well😍


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One & I have been ‘man-down’ with the evil ‘rona recently. During our convalescence this little fella arrived.
> Folks, meet Chonk.
> View attachment 16751260
> 
> ...


Hope you guys are ok! Get well soon. Cats must have put out an announcement that it’s human adoption time😂😂. Love a solid black cat, give him a head scratch for me!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> The Fragrant One & I have been ‘man-down’ with the evil ‘rona recently. During our convalescence this little fella arrived.
> Folks, meet Chonk.
> View attachment 16751260
> 
> ...


Great addition to pack Snag! Don't worry, Floyd & Sprocket will be OK with Chonk. He'll teach them who's the boss


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Whiskas learned Dash about who's boss. A few slaps when Dash was too annoying, and now they are best friends


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> 1st .. I actually match like entirely match which my bride thinks cant occur she of course isnt around to witness this miracle on ice as they say . 2nd this stray will NOT move along. I mean what cat picks a plot of land with endless running furry beasts, roaming home grown albino turkey , seemingly endless chickens & I'm pretty certain if not it's nearby home then at least a well traveled section of the world famous samsquatch. Pups first ever on the floor steps included... ohhhh ahhhh awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kitty's like, "What is up with all these weird birds? I'm outtie."


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16752358


Looks like a floating head. Love Bruno's face!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> First things first:
> 1) Bella was adopted by our friends. She will have great life there
> 2) Shelter took over Lidia to adopt her. They have several people interested in adopting puppies, so Lidia will very soon get a new forever home.
> 3) We took a 15y old lady Zvoncica (eng. Tinkerbell) from the shelter. Old lady deserve some quite time. She's still for adoption, but I don't think anyone will take such an old doggie, and here she has good company.
> ...


I love that you take care of the older pups ❤🐕❤


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

A girl and her dog..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Entente Cordiale


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Guess which side the elctric blanket is plugged in?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> A girl and her dog..
> View attachment 16753825


Great pic Wink...kids with Dogs =GOLD👍👍


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16753810


Eskimo kisses? Staring contest?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Entente Cordiale
> View attachment 16754230
> View attachment 16754231
> View attachment 16754278


I can't quite make out the scale. Is Chonk a kitten? He looks smaller in this pic than in the previous one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> I can't quite make out the scale. Is Chonk a kitten? He looks smaller in this pic than in the previous one.


Chonk was 9 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lil bootscootin boogie .. ears starting to pop up which is code for attitudes are fully present at all times arghhhh.. the little devils attacking my innocent crocs is as close as I'll come to doing the footie pics that seem nearly required on our precious dog thread hmmmmm.




























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Chonk was 9 weeks old yesterday.


Righto boofhead!!
Where does "chonk" come from and NO lame FO excuses...though I like seeing her making sure you keep your feet on the ground!!!
After your swing..I mean mate..
You get it..
Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Lil bootscootin boogie .. ears starting to pop up which is code for attitudes are fully present at all times arghhhh.. the little devils attacking my innocent crocs is as close as I'll come to doing the footie pics that seem nearly required on our precious dog thread hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pearler's!!!
Just Pearler's

Crazy..good👍👍


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Lil bootscootin boogie .. ears starting to pop up which is code for attitudes are fully present at all times arghhhh.. the little devils attacking my innocent crocs is as close as I'll come to doing the footie pics that seem nearly required on our precious dog thread hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that first gif, when the gray one bumps into the back end of the brown one, you can almost hear it exclaim, "God dang it! Who put this butt here??"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Lil bootscootin boogie .. ears starting to pop up which is code for attitudes are fully present at all times arghhhh.. the little devils attacking my innocent crocs is as close as I'll come to doing the footie pics that seem nearly required on our precious dog thread hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do say dogs grow to look like their owners… 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto boofhead!!
> Where does "chonk" come from and NO lame FO excuses...though I like seeing her making sure you keep your feet on the ground!!!
> After your swing..I mean mate..
> You get it..
> Dave.


Chonk was so named by the family he came from. We liked the name so kept it.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

No diver, but I simply don't care. 









Envy Zain & Trek on Instagram: "Trek just can’t resist 🙈 inspiration~ @grizzly.bane Audio~ @jasonbankscomedy #reels #reelsinstagram #dogs #doglife #strangerdanger #walking #bordercollie #dogtraining #dogtricks #rescuedog #barked #9gag #unilad #weeklyfluff #woofwoof #dogsofinstagram #instadog #funnydog"


Envy Zain & Trek shared a post on Instagram: "Trek just can’t resist 🙈 inspiration~ @grizzly.bane Audio~ @jasonbankscomedy #reels #reelsinstagram #dogs #doglife #strangerdanger #walking #bordercollie #dogtraining #dogtricks #rescuedog #barked #9gag #unilad #weeklyfluff #woofwoof...




www.instagram.com





(That link does go to content. Not the dang login page.)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun Frog out for a walk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Paxman said:


> Fun Frog out for a walk
> View attachment 16755564
> View attachment 16755565
> View attachment 16755567
> ...


We must know .... does your dog stand ? Does your dog swim ? Does your dog give chase for a ball ? A cat ? For a darn puppy treat ? 


Hehehehe 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> They do say dogs grow to look like their owners…


You mean cute , fresh faced & adorable ??? , I like ya snag but I'm taken. It's a nice gesture but come on ! 


Hehehehe hahahahah ... here I'll show more skin then normal along with Triple camo types 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> You mean cute , fresh faced & adorable ??? , I like ya snag but I'm taken. It's a nice gesture but come on !
> 
> 
> Hehehehe hahahahah ... here I'll show more skin then normal along with Triple camo types
> ...


At first I thought Mr. Spunkmeyer had Annika's entire neck in his mouth. Then I realized he was just using her as a chin rest.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sleeping potatoes


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Miha & Dash


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I pretended to be @Snaggletooth for a couple of minutes.😬
















Bruno didn't feel like flying, so he stayed at home...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

DaleEArnold said:


> Only on my lap when we stop..Never when driving ! Wearing my One Off VDB Carbon Fiber with Vintage Heuer Movement..


Cute Papillon!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> At first I thought Mr. Spunkmeyer had Annika's entire neck in his mouth. Then I realized he was just using her as a chin rest.


He shadows annika to the point where even annika is like " enough is enough " actually reminds of football , annika the wide receiver & Oat as the cornerback . He would be flagged each & every game arghhhhh...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

What does the rest of the pack think of the youngsters?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dixie









Diver


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16757422


How hot is the weather over there and does it last through Sept?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> How hot is the weather over there and does it last through Sept?


Not hot, and the weather lasts for a full 12 months.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad to see everyone is travelling well.
Tat's Anneke has really got her " go " back mate!
My 2 boofheads catching some rays..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Glad to see everyone is travelling well.
> Tat's Anneke has really got her " go " back mate!
> My 2 boofheads catching some rays..
> View attachment 16763627
> View attachment 16763628


Dave, they’re poised to strike..🐍🦂🥷🐕


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

@TatsNGuns I hate to break it to you but I think the puppies vomited on your sox without you knowing. Tough break bro..be strong.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Dave, they’re poised to strike..🐍🦂🥷🐕


Thanks Wink..blowing a shift and heading to coast..dogs and I are going fishing!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I told her no chance Sal's!!
However she will wear my wife down..guaranteed!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> What does the rest of the pack think of the youngsters?


Only momma & pappa get around the wee youngins ... no need to set off pistol packing pearl on some rampage hehehehe mommas are funny that way. 

The youngins are nearly completely off momma's milk so its feeding time nearly all the time BUT they are also now enjoying being outside albeit under our watchful eyes .. they are spunky like their parents & folks often will forget that the last part of their name is indeed bulldog .. these guys have extra bulldog in them I'm certain of it 

Yall who walk around in work flip flops would either seem super smart or would be without toes around these whippersnappers... I have yet to have shoes remain tied around them but who knows maybe in the next couple weeks maybe.. knocking on wood. 

Oat & stray cat say Howdy all .. hoping everyone has a wonderful weekend.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16761885
> View attachment 16761901
> View attachment 16761909


Look at that smile 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Glad to see everyone is travelling well.
> Tat's Anneke has really got her " go " back mate!
> My 2 boofheads catching some rays..
> View attachment 16763627
> View attachment 16763628


More showing off that your pack have synchronized napping down to an art .. my money is on them to finally snag the gold this next dog Olympics brother  now that the drug testing controversy has finally calmed down & now that beer is officially recognized as no longer an artificial additive I'd say your two will take the gold 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> @TatsNGuns I hate to break it to you but I think the puppies vomited on your sox without you knowing. Tough break bro..be strong.


Wait ! Wait ! Wait !!! I feel like I'm being sock shamed here , yep it feels exactly like that ! HR ... HR .... 

Living that persecuted life apparently.. my cross to bare as they say LMAO 

If it helps the wildlings dont seem to notice sock / no sock .. the attacks are the same.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16764372
> 
> I told her no chance Sal's!!
> However she will wear my wife down..guaranteed!!


Dont they always wear the womanfolk down by doing this ever so slowly , totally obvious, unrelenting mega beg approach ? Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## graybomb (8 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Big old Vixa out for an almost four mile walk with my girl


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16764790
> View attachment 16764791


Wait for it .... 

Bulldogge : Oh no me best buddy oh no !!!!

Human/ Best buddy : ARGHHHHH ohhhharghhhh ( fakes the big one ) 

Bulldogge: Inside shows concerns and immediate loss weep weep! 

Human / best buddy : he .... hehehe... hehehe ... hehehe 

Bulldogge: here let me save you Mister funny man ... here mouth to ass , I recall its mouth to ass correct ... he .... hehehe ... hehehe check mate !
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16766327
> View attachment 16766328
> View attachment 16766329


Wait !!! Those crocs arent SF giants colored hmmmmmm 


Dialing the 1 800 BestestFans in the world Report line .... " yes ... I have something horrible to report " 


Hehehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wait !!! Those crocs arent SF giants colored hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Dialing the 1 800 BestestFans in the world Report line .... " yes ... I have something horrible to report "
> ...


Yup... those are my sons crocs. He and my wife have them in black also, but no orange. 🙄😂


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> Yup... those are my sons crocs. He and my wife have them in black also, but no orange.


I'm going to date myself here but as a previous SF Giants fan , I swore off all Millionaires playing sportsball after the first union strike (( I know how old lol )) Later to follow doing so with the professional football millionaires club of sportsball... but everytime I see your giants gear I'm instantly reminded of the many many games in the cheap seats Yelling at Dodgers outfielders trying to get a response which actually we got told off by some greats LOL ... and some not so greats .. just wanted you to know that your pups and pics bring about funny funny memories, thanks !


Ps .... and at a huge savings Duhhhh kind of becomes a need at this point lol 


https://www.crocs.com/p/classic-printed-camo-clog/206454.html









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

After a busy day of napping, a girl needs her pre-dinner nap!

A dogs life!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm going to date myself here but as a previous SF Giants fan , I swore off all Millionaires playing sportsball after the first union strike (( I know how old lol )) Later to follow doing so with the professional football millionaires club of sportsball... but everytime I see your giants gear I'm instantly reminded of the many many games in the cheap seats Yelling at Dodgers outfielders trying to get a response which actually we got told off by some greats LOL ... and some not so greats .. just wanted you to know that your pups and pics bring about funny funny memories, thanks !
> 
> 
> Ps .... and at a huge savings Duhhhh kind of becomes a need at this point lol
> ...


Going to the games is fun, but now they cost a small fortune. They cut into my future watch funds. 😢😂
I don't wear crocs but my keens are black with orange. 








To be honest, it's not because I'm a Giants fan I have a lot of black and orange... 
































I just like the combo.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Only momma & pappa get around the wee youngins ... no need to set off pistol packing pearl on some rampage hehehehe mommas are funny that way.
> 
> The youngins are nearly completely off momma's milk so its feeding time nearly all the time BUT they are also now enjoying being outside albeit under our watchful eyes .. they are spunky like their parents & folks often will forget that the last part of their name is indeed bulldog .. these guys have extra bulldog in them I'm certain of it
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for you to post pics like this in the near future. 😁😁😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Dogs want tacos... even ones from Taco Bell 🐕🐕🌮🌮🌮💩💩


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Holly appears to have a new lease on life since George passed. Despite the heat, she still wants to play fetch with her toy.

What’ve you done with it?









Look, it’s behind you!









THROW IT !!!!!









Again, again









I’m waiting on a delivery this morning.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Chillin’ with the pups, Holly and Pablo and the latest addition.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> I'm waiting for you to post pics like this in the near future.
> View attachment 16768076


Hmmmmm ... if I could get the rooster to not go after the pups .. nor his legion of what we call the Romans (( the meanest hens on planet earth )) otherwise that sounds like a no brainer ! And yes to the black & orange combo. 


Somehow sending you croc sale link ended up ordering crocs for the twins & the bride so in the future I shall refrain from adding such links so I too dont crush my future watches inbound funds. 

The one thing I seem to do decently enough which seems romantic to the wife is when on walks in back property I grab flowers & find sheds both of which annika assumes are for her but noooooo,,, wife not doggie ..






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Patience…


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^

The cheap coat is intriguing to the little beast!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16771423


Well ??? Well do you accept the faux The Big One fake heart attack & then see what your elite team of Bulldogs will react like ? All while filming of course hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

The usual suspects watching me eat. 🤤😁


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Well ??? Well do you accept the faux The Big One fake heart attack & then see what your elite team of Bulldogs will react like ? All while filming of course hehehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know they wont jump the fence, run and get help!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wait for it ....
> 
> Bulldogge : Oh no me best buddy oh no !!!!
> 
> ...


Rocky working on butt to face resuscitation, sure worked quickly for this guy^^^.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The Bird ... 🐦 



























​


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

he acts like a dog🐈


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Perfect photo for this thread.


polishammer said:


> View attachment 16776614


Imperfect photo for this thread.


shibaman said:


> View attachment 16776676
> he acts like a dog🐈


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16777198
> View attachment 16777200


Never seen Poppy with that expression before. A look that says “my kingdom is good….but full of idiots, I have a lot of work to do……. 😂😂😂. 
Kidding Snags! Lady P looking great as always! Hope your day is going well👍


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jenny visiting for a few days.... 

Out for a morning walk at local ski/hike area 




















Jenny NOT looking at the camera, if she sees me bring the camera up she looks straight at me "I'm ready for my close-up". 






















The BMX course has some wicked drops! 




















We got to the trails at 8:00 (BTW I did wear a watch, didn't get any good shots of it) already above 80 F! Stay cool pup-fellows!


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16777198
> View attachment 16777200


Poor Poppy, first a cat & now this. Where does it stop? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Got too hand it to you TJC the last two photos made me laugh. The next to last one just too funny, "ME? Up to mischief you say?"


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The ... 🐦













__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




www.tiktok.com






























​


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Crazy hot weather last few weeks. Temps 36-40°C (97-104F), only 5 inches to the river's all-time lowest water level (we're walking on the river bed). Swimming at 7:30 am. Stay well everyone!
Forgot the watch, sorry...


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> Perfect photo for this thread.
> 
> Imperfect photo for this thread.


All my puppies have passed. The cat will have to do.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

weklund said:


> The ... 🐦
> View attachment 16779827​











Belly up!!! The belly must be scratched !!! I love it weklund, what a good dog😍​


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

shibaman said:


> All my puppies have passed. The cat will have to do.
> View attachment 16781284


Sorry to hear about the dogs my friend. Looks like a beautiful black cat. Would love to see a better picture! Loving the Rado too!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

shibaman said:


> All my puppies have passed. The cat will have to do.
> View attachment 16781284


My comment was directed at the composition rather than the content 😃


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Crazy hot weather last few weeks. Temps 36-40°C (97-104F), only 5 inches to the river's all-time lowest water level (we're walking on the river bed). Swimming at 7:30 am. Stay well everyone!
> Forgot the watch, sorry...


You bloody ROCK!!..Noc!!
Gold collar..
See you mate
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.. the beasts planning their big escape. I have an insider feeding me intel 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> .. the beasts planning their big escape. I have an insider feeding me intel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is the traitor?!?! I’ll gladly take that little rat off your hands 😂😂😂.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

HOT afternoon w/ Jenny, no romping, running, or rasslin' inside w/ AC...





















and a 'watch' dog time check


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Which one is the traitor?!?! I’ll gladly take that little rat off your hands .


The cute one 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> Which one is the traitor?!?! I’ll gladly take that little rat off your hands .


3rd one from the left looks a little suspicious to me. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Econoline said:


> 3rd one from the left looks a little suspicious to me.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If the cute one is the snitch it can mean only one thing!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Crashed in the park


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Morning on Runnels Trails


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16784896


Cutienies overload  Such a nice boy!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16784478


What is their fascination with that tree root?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16784155


Wait for it...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Wait for it...


Wait for it....😬


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Don’t judge the book by its cover this is the same dog who gave me a heart attack climbing on the wife’s laptop starting music a few months ago…










NocturnalWatch said:


> Cutienies overload  Such a nice boy!


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Jekyl and Hyde. Pics were taken about 30s apart.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter still trying to figure out the whole water thing.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[QUOTE="Spunwell, post: 

Dexter still trying to figure out the whole water thing.[/QUOTE]Were flies working in that stream ? Hmmmmmm 

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

For the thread... the little monsturds made their attack plans known to Oat .. who seemed impressed if not entertained.


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16784155


In 3… 2… 1…


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16783818
> 
> View attachment 16783814
> 
> ...


Smiles all around!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


"I crap bigger'n you."


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Dixie got a proper outfit for the day lol


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Introducing Juno, the newest member of my pack. She's a full Belgian Malinois and an absolute terror. I love her. My border collie/shepherd mix Ripley is the old coot of the bunch at 12 and acts more like a cat these days, sleeping all the time and only coming around when she wants something. Jade the gsd is 100% a daddy's girl. She's a rescue and pretty much immediately bonded with me but she's kind of a one person dog. Juno on the other hand knows no strangers and is a constant ball of energy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> [QUOTE="Spunwell, post:
> 
> Dexter still trying to figure out the whole water thing.


Were flies working in that stream ? Hmmmmmm 

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Yes flies had the most luck with a white rooster tail coming in second.


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> No time to rest and get some peace... I must admit I feel tired some days. #8 in the pack as of today. Same story all over again. Abandoned in the field, no chip, no place in the shelter... Guess where is he now...


Happy, safe and loved!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had some bloody great news today..Sal's got a lump in her throat..small but ( you know when you pat and rub your dogs a lot!)
It just showed up..threw her and Max in ute and took to vet( Max was moral support for me)
Tested benign...so I breathe again. 
All the best fellow animal crazies!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My3Sons said:


> View attachment 16788053


A watch is a watch is a watch… Let’s see more of your goofball 🐶 Mister 👍🏻


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Had some bloody great news today..Sal's got a lump in her throat..small but ( you know when you pat and rub your dogs a lot!)
> It just showed up..threw her and Max in ute and took to vet( Max was moral support for me)
> Tested benign...so I breathe again.
> All the best fellow animal crazies!!
> ...


So happy that it's nothing serious Dave! Will Sall go to a surgery?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Had some bloody great news today..Sal's got a lump in her throat..small but ( you know when you pat and rub your dogs a lot!)
> It just showed up..threw her and Max in ute and took to vet( Max was moral support for me)
> Tested benign...so I breathe again.
> All the best fellow animal crazies!!
> ...


Good news Dave, I’ve boxers so know the feeling all too well, as well as the relief when it comes back benign.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Good news Dave, I’ve boxers so know the feeling all too well, as well as the relief when it comes back benign.


Found a lump in your boxers? 🩳 🍆🤭


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Glad she got a good report, Dave!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Happy, safe and loved!!


Just in case I misunderstood - you remember that Benny died from Parvo?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just in case I misunderstood - you remember that Benny died from Parvo?


G'day Alun,
To be absolutely 100% honest.
I saw him and did not connect unfortunately.
A honest error,.however I'll leave it up there that I know you know I deeply respect you and your wife's efforts.

Catch up soon mate
Dave


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Alun,
> To be absolutely 100% honest.
> I saw him and did not connect unfortunately.
> A honest error,.however I'll leave it up there that I know you know I deeply respect you and your wife's efforts.
> ...


Don't worry Dave, my memory is also not as it used to be. I appreciate your support a lot! Stay well mate!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> So happy that it's nothing serious Dave! Will Sall go to a surgery?


No Alun,
It would have to grow a lot more the vet advised, mainly surgery when in wear areas under legs, jaws etc.

Thanks mate


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The day I adopted Dixie:


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

good to see Invita is back to some basic


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16788345
> 
> 
> 
> Will the cat grow up to be more a dog like


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> A watch is a watch is a watch… Let’s see more of your goofball 🐶 Mister 👍🏻
> View attachment 16788331


ok if you insist.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> The day I adopted Dixie:


Was Dixie a shelter dog? 



Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> "I crap bigger'n you."


Facts !!!! Lol 


Morning crew doing their bug eatin... all while the momma of the crew chases off any of the dames that look at her babies too long.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Were flies working in that stream ? Hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes flies had the most luck with a white rooster tail coming in second.[/QUOTE]You could see a few nice decent spots for sure .. a nice dry fly floating along would be too much to pass on 

For the thread... frenchie being awfully French with the earlobes...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Why is your poor pup without a tree ? I mean a stick hehehe 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Had some bloody great news today..Sal's got a lump in her throat..small but ( you know when you pat and rub your dogs a lot!)
> It just showed up..threw her and Max in ute and took to vet( Max was moral support for me)
> Tested benign...so I breathe again.
> All the best fellow animal crazies!!
> ...


Those damn bumps get scary damn it ... super stoked to hear Sal is in the clear... that's enough excitement from that gal for the year... 

Got a final item or two being gathered up then heading off to the grand downunderer lands of kangaroos & avocados ... Hope all is well among your clan mate 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd trashed a dew claw last night chasing rabbits. Very vascular but not serious.















Cleaned it up & bandaged it to stop the bleeding, right as rain today - joined me for a 5 mile run 👍🏻


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hello, Yoda.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd trashed a dew claw last night chasing rabbits. Very vascular but not serious.
> View attachment 16791535
> View attachment 16791536
> 
> ...


It would appear entirely a useless appendage with no use other then getting snagged on stuff & hurting our fur clan members. I'd say dew claws & Oat's tail are two of the biggest flaws in the canine design overall. Otherwise aside from entirely too short of ages they are very well designed. 


Also why I have a tube of super glue at the ready wherever myself & our dogs go cause you just never know when you need to stop bleeding asap. Works great on ear tips as well.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I should be sleeping too, instead of posting here. 😴😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> It would appear entirely a useless appendage with no use other then getting snagged on stuff & hurting our fur clan members. I'd say dew claws & Oat's tail are two of the biggest flaws in the canine design overall. Otherwise aside from entirely too short of ages they are very well designed.
> 
> 
> Also why I have a tube of super glue at the ready wherever myself & our dogs go cause you just never know when you need to stop bleeding asap. Works great on ear tips as well.
> ...


Agreed. Will consider getting the useless dew claws removed from our next Lurcher pup when that day comes.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Aussie dew claws are tenacious:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, new kitty. Just come right in and make yourself comfortable!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Those damn bumps get scary damn it ... super stoked to hear Sal is in the clear... that's enough excitement from that gal for the year...
> 
> Got a final item or two being gathered up then heading off to the grand downunderer lands of kangaroos & avocados ... Hope all is well among your clan mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You will fit in perfectly as a downunderer Tats!!


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Had Finley slotted for the swim team because her dog paddle is damn fast, but then this happened today. She has some impressive diving skills!

Doggy and Diver! Top post of the week for nailing the theme?😀































Not nearly as fun, but since it’s a watch forum, there’s another new diver in the family.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> The day I adopted Dixie:


I believe that is the same day most of the entire wruw daily thread also adopted Dixie 😂😂.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Why is your poor pup without a tree ? I mean a stick hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol  that’s a great pic


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Agreed. Will consider getting the useless dew claws removed from our next Lurcher pup when that day comes.


Yes, I've one with and two without (not my doing, they came that way) and there is certainly less hassle in the without group.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's Saturday night fever...Max not knowing that it's not time for my wife to kick off * however he did try for best possy)
Then the ute

Stay safe fellow animal crazies..

5 mile run Snag!!!
Seriously at your age. Drop and do fifty...push ups. 
No FO jokes you mad ba......👍👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16795030


Okay..Check!!✊✊


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Sal's Saturday night fever...Max not knowing that it's not time for my wife to kick off * however he did try for best possy)
> Then the ute
> 
> Stay safe fellow animal crazies..
> ...


Had to drop the mileage since I got the ‘rona 🫤

Loving the Ozzie workboots Dave 🩴 Double-pluggas? 👍


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

KM_AB said:


> Doggy and Diver! Top post of the week for nailing the theme?😀


More like Diver and Diver........


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Had to drop the mileage since I got the ‘rona 🫤
> 
> Loving the Ozzie workboots Dave 🩴 Double-pluggas? 👍


Yes mate....that's how we all roll🤦‍♂️🌊


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16795030


Awww!!! Look at Poppy getting kisses from mommy!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Awww!!! Look at Poppy getting kisses from mommy!


Yep, that used to be me 😅


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wet play day. Summer? 😂


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late morning walk with Maisie and this Yema


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The bro pack is looking pretty shaggy these days. In this crazy upside down world there were almost no people at the local farmer's market yesterday (peak of the season), and yet our groomer is booking appointments 6-8 weeks out!

Below we have documented for posterity The Burglar's failed bone heist from Azloe..
















Then dejection









Second failed attempt









As The Burglar writhes in pathetic defeat, Azloe calmly says "_ain't gittin' it bruh.."































_


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Smokin hot heat dome here in Western Canada, with temps up over 35c everyday……so where do you find the double coated northern breed Akita?

Why outside Sun bathing of course!

…….don’t worry, we enforce a strict 10mins max, then negotiate a return to the AC cooled house!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Negotiating with an Akita


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16797921​


Bird needs to work on her driving. Dropped a wheel off the curb.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The bro pack is looking pretty shaggy these days. In this crazy upside down world there were almost no people at the local farmer's market yesterday (peak of the season), and yet our groomer is booking appointments 6-8 weeks out!
> 
> Below we have documented for posterity The Burglar's failed bone heist from Azloe..
> View attachment 16797284
> ...


For some reason, this feels like a sequence of stills from Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wet play day. Summer? 😂


you look "cool" while I'm still damn hot here


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16799845
> View attachment 16799846
> View attachment 16799848
> View attachment 16799849
> View attachment 16799850


That sure is a whole lotta bull(dogs)!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Following on from yesterdays theme, Kilo joined me in the garden while I BBQ’d……a little cooler today, but still a 10min limit for the fur ball!

The shagginess is due to her blowing her coat……


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

No pups today? I don't have any, either, but I did order a new diver. A Sinn U50. First watch I've bought in a while. Kinda stoked.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Full on dat today...Max and Sal's picked up takeaway on way home..oink.




































It was feral and tasty by the looks of them.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Landlady is in Scotland (I couldn't go due to back pain and 4 days travel with bus), so some furry family members used the opportunity to get inside 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pups are now busy doing yardwork.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Well done Alun!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16807223
> 
> View attachment 16807226
> 
> ...


Too much watch... not enough dogs. 🤣🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Too much watch... not enough dogs. 🤣🤣











Edit - that mix is 2:3. What is an acceptable ratio? 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Never happier than when rolling in unmentionables 🤗


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Nearly all of the epic battle is due entirely over a albino Turkey's feather. It played out in real time much like a Tolkien battle although not sure which are eeeeevvvillll or good so in that light things are a bit murky. I do know the chickens are definitely the orcs.


Was actually double watching for most of the day so sticking with the theme .. two divers tadahhhhh.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Nearly all of the epic battle is due entirely over a albino Turkey's feather. It played out in real time much like a Tolkien battle although not sure which are eeeeevvvillll or good so in that light things are a bit murky. I do know the chickens are definitely the orcs.
> 
> 
> Was actually double watching for most of the day so sticking with the theme .. two divers tadahhhhh.
> ...


Cracking post Tats!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't let any one in till I get back...okay??


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Don't let any one in till I get back...okay??
> View attachment 16810974
> View attachment 16810975
> View attachment 16810976


Cracking pics Dave! Love those two 'Guardians of the house' 

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16811495
> 
> 
> View attachment 16811496
> ...


Seventh heaven 

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Two besties on the watch









Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A right pair of bruisers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Cracking pics Dave! Love those two 'Guardians of the house'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Alun,
Have you ever noticed with your many many orphans how similar their habits are..?
Max and Sal, a season apart as brother and little sister, however they act like identical twins..
Stay well mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A right pair of bruisers!
> View attachment 16811888


Ha !!Spot on Snag...
The bottom door is never locked.

Looks cold up there mate..though very snug inside👍👍


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Don't let any one in till I get back...okay??
> View attachment 16810974
> View attachment 16810975
> View attachment 16810976


Well did they serve the post honorably or did they let others through ?? 

A GP out in the wilds wow ... I have never seen one in real life... how do you like them ?























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Doggy and No diver. 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Well did they serve the post honorably or did they let others through ??
> 
> A GP out in the wilds wow ... I have never seen one in real life... how do you like them ?
> 
> ...











Reminded me of this…


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Well did they serve the post honorably or did they let others through ??
> 
> A GP out in the wilds wow ... I have never seen one in real life... how do you like them ?
> 
> ...


Ha you bloody galah


TatsNGuns said:


> Well did they serve the post honorably or did they let others through ??
> 
> A GP out in the wilds wow ... I have never seen one in real life... how do you like them ?
> 
> ...


Hey mate,
Yes they do what they do very naturally, I'm sure protection is not from fear with them.
They really take the words very seriously. 
Have to laugh as I've seen many hasty retreats from " uninvited opportunists "
Re the GP, they go well mate👍👍


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Another hot weekend here in western Canada, so Kilo is on a strict 5min sunbathing limit while I BBQ……and one of my fave seikos, the SLA043….


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Smokin hot heat dome here in Western Canada, with temps up over 35c everyday……so where do you find the double coated northern breed Akita?
> 
> Why outside Sun bathing of course!
> 
> ...


lol She seems to really be enjoying that sun and heat.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Another hot weekend here in western Canada, so Kilo is on a strict 5min sunbathing limit while I BBQ……and one of my fave seikos, the SLA043….
> 
> View attachment 16814265
> View attachment 16814266
> ...


She’s storing heat like a camel stores water! That fur will be radiating residual warmth all the way into February 😂😂. 
Always love seeing the big fluffy girl 😍.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16813746
> View attachment 16813748
> View attachment 16813751
> View attachment 16813753
> ...


Love those 'passed out' pics mate! 'Unprofessional' watch for professional rescuer? What the heck?

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Now you see me








Now you don't. 😂


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Another hot weekend here in western Canada, so Kilo is on a strict 5min sunbathing limit while I BBQ……and one of my fave seikos, the SLA043….
> 
> View attachment 16814265
> View attachment 16814266
> ...


Insulation works both ways. Kilo probably cannot feel the heat, nice and cool behind that double coat of insulation. Sometimes they are smarter than you think (and sometimes not).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16815745


Snag...you really need a Aussie " Mullet"...
Deadset mate🤔😄😄


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My pair of Solar Panels like MD's Kilo..

They shed a lot my 2..but not in her league..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16815753


Daring each other to lick the fence post like those kids in A Christmas Story?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And Dixie:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16813470
> View attachment 16813471


Should we know what was of such high interest for our thread's super athletes? I'm guessing maybe a slug or ants or ???
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16812851
> 
> Reminded me of this…
> View attachment 16812856


Hmmmmm intriguing..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Reminds me of these from daughter duc...

Frankie (blue eyes) and Murphy:



















Another of Frankie, being a good little boy:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Another wet play day 🌧


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snag, if you don't mind me saying; you could almost be mistaken for Poppy...


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Another wet play day 🌧
> View attachment 16817139


Who's the hobo?🐕


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> My pair of Solar Panels like MD's Kilo..
> 
> They shed a lot my 2..but not in her league..
> View attachment 16816566
> View attachment 16816567


The standing joke is that Akitas only shed twice a year….

January thru June
July thru December 

……I can mail you a sample if you like?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> The standing joke is that Akitas only shed twice a year….
> 
> January thru June
> July thru December
> ...


I'm thinking a Akita doona maybe or get some old schooler to spin that beautiful fur up..
All the best mate


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Our 11 year old weimraner Tripper got to show the new weimaraner (9 month old Callahan), how one swims and retrieves sticks during a recent visit to Lake Huron.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I often think how nice it must be to live in such a beautiful place, Snag. And then I notice you wearing a parka. In August.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> Our 11 year old weimraner Tripper got to show the new weimaraner (9 month old Callahan), how one swims and retrieves sticks during a recent visit to Lake Huron.


great to see you back posting up your beautiful dogs mate,,
top stuff
dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> Reminds me of these from daughter duc...
> 
> Frankie (blue eyes) and Murphy:
> 
> ...


Have come back to this post a half a dox\zen times..great post mate..very real


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16824344
> View attachment 16824347
> View attachment 16824348


Does your dog ever do, like, dog stuff? 😂


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Does your dog ever do, like, dog stuff? 😂


No. She ****s in a toilet, just got me a glass of OJ, and is now on-line shopping. You need a picture of her running in a field or something? Or she's not a dog?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> No. She ****s in a toilet, just got me a glass of OJ, and is now on-line shopping. You need a picture of her running in a field or something? Or she's not a dog?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16824531


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Post morning walk toy play leads to tired Akita giving me the evil eye for taking ANOTHER picture!

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddd…..

Funny, and I am serious here, but Kilo only plays with her football when the pre-season starts, then ends after the Super Bowl!
True, I swear!


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Later I will upload a blurry wrist shot but this is how I spent my time today with Cosmo.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

dubhead said:


> Later I will upload a blurry wrist shot but this is how I spent my time today with Cosmo.
> View attachment 16824987


Love it!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

dubhead said:


> Later I will upload a blurry wrist shot but this is how I spent my time today with Cosmo.
> View attachment 16824987


Made me think of this photo, Snoopy is a beagle.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Maisie doing dog things after a fresh mow, and a Citizen glowing in the garage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Does your dog ever do, like, dog stuff? 😂


Maisie has learned something very few other dogs will ever learn. She has learned patience while their owner has stopped yet again for another watch pic to send in to that ridiculous group! And she does it while looking beautiful!🤣🤣🤣.
Just kidding of course!! but @Paxman it was really neat seeing her getting in some flight time 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Maisie doing dog things after a fresh mow, and a Citizen glowing in the garage.
> View attachment 16825376
> 
> View attachment 16825375
> ...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Louis taking a break from the heat


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My little Molly almost had another run in with a porq this morning. During their 0300 walk, she ran over to my wife's car, sniffing around. I checked it out with a flashlight and saw the critter under the car. If you recall, she got one bad a year or so ago. They say, if a dog goes back at one after getting it the first time, they will never learn. Molly pulled up short (plus I yelled at her) and just sniffed around from out of reach of that beast's tail. Hopefully she remembered and will never get close enough again. 😬


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

*What's the difference between a Range Rover and a porcupine?*

Porcupines the pricks are on the outside.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Still growing beautifully, Brice !!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> *What's the difference between a Range Rover and a porcupine?*
> 
> Porcupines the pricks are on the outside.
> 
> ...


Ha ...now Max and Sal may disagree mate👍👍my wife's is cleaner but still takes the dogs..Ha!!
All the best in jest these 2 mates go everywhere we go..dozers,boats,Ute's,trailers. 
( we used to say what's the difference between an echidna and a car full of politicians...the pr..ks are inside the car)
All the best in jest🇦🇺🙂


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The Burglar is contained but not for long..








Pongo forming a right catangle


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha ...now Max and Sal may disagree mate👍👍my wife's is cleaner but still takes the dogs..Ha!!
> All the best in jest these 2 mates go everywhere we go..dozers,boats,Ute's,trailers.
> ( we used to say what's the difference between an echidna and a car full of politicians...the pr..ks are inside the car)
> All the best in jest🇦🇺🙂
> ...


I love the fact that we can count on you to use a Range Rover for its intended purpose Dave 💪


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha ...now Max and Sal may disagree mate👍👍my wife's is cleaner but still takes the dogs..Ha!!
> All the best in jest these 2 mates go everywhere we go..dozers,boats,Ute's,trailers.
> ( we used to say what's the difference between an echidna and a car full of politicians...the pr..ks are inside the car)
> All the best in jest🇦🇺🙂
> ...


This is a USA joke where Range Rovers don't get dirty or driven off-road!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I love the fact that we can count on you to use a Range Rover for its intended purpose Dave 💪


Ha..thanks 😉 Wink!!
When the guys service it they always laugh and say.." we know ..we know.. no detailing and wipe all the codes off computer!!"...


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha ...now Max and Sal may disagree mate👍👍my wife's is cleaner but still takes the dogs..Ha!!
> All the best in jest these 2 mates go everywhere we go..dozers,boats,Ute's,trailers.
> ( we used to say what's the difference between an echidna and a car full of politicians...the pr..ks are inside the car)
> All the best in jest🇦🇺🙂
> ...


Standard joke here...If I wanted to be a mechanic, I'd have bought a land rover/range rover (delete as applicable)....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> This is a USA joke where Range Rovers don't get dirty or driven off-road!


All good mate...good to laugh. 
I kept all my cruiser Ute's and wagons..then went and added a couple of these...
I've done 200 thou plus in mine and have been " fortunate"..I belt the crap out of them.
Had all the early series and Toyota then became our choice for decade's. 
Had a phenomenal run out of this pair.
The most fun is when I cop a bit of road rage..they don't expect to see a broken down old cocky to " front" them..Ha!. 
.👍👍
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Light bulb run to Home Depot with yeti-dog. Bro is in serious need of a shave..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16828446
> View attachment 16828447
> View attachment 16828448


First pic: 
A wild water Sprocket in its natural environment 🤩
Second pic :
















Blind now. Unsure if there were any additional pics …
😂😂😂


----------



## AsTimeFlies (Sep 9, 2021)

Used to be Porsches and Pizza now it's Watches and Wiener dogs.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

AsTimeFlies said:


> Used to be Porsches and Pizza now it's Watches and Wiener dogs.
> 
> View attachment 16829994
> 
> View attachment 16829995


We’ll done sir! That’s a fantastic upgrade you’ve made 😀. Never seen a 3 pack of wieners though. Thought they were 6 or 8 to a pack 😂. 
Seriously though, that’s a great looking group you have there 👍. Hope to see more of them!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha ...now Max and Sal may disagree mate👍👍my wife's is cleaner but still takes the dogs..Ha!!
> All the best in jest these 2 mates go everywhere we go..dozers,boats,Ute's,trailers.
> ( we used to say what's the difference between an echidna and a car full of politicians...the pr..ks are inside the car)
> All the best in jest🇦🇺🙂


always want this seahawk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> The Burglar is contained but not for long..
> 
> Pongo forming a right catangle
> View attachment 16827880


another proof that cat is liquid


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Light bulb run to Home Depot with yeti-dog. Bro is in serious need of a shave..
> View attachment 16828767
> 
> View attachment 16828768


I like him fuzzy! Let that curly coat grow.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> I like him fuzzy! Let that curly coat grow.


Yeah, my dad says the same thing. I like him shaved, he's less stinky plus he has skin issues that are exacerbated by a long coat.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yeah, my dad says the same thing. I like him shaved, he's less stinky plus he has skin issues that are exacerbated by a long coat.


Azloe or your Pops?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sal's stare is asking....." you are sure we aren't going to vet???"...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16831143


Top-left: the Sprock Ness Monster.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

urbino said:


> Top-left: the Sprock Ness Monster.


Beat me too it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16833097
> 
> View attachment 16833095
> 
> ...


Floyd: leave me alone I just want to nap 
Poppy: trying to sleep here…
Sprocket: The water is that way. Can we go back to the water? 
😂😂😂

love the Longines by the way👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> love the Longines by the way👍


The Fragrant One likes to make an appearance now and again 👏🏻


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Are you going to take more pictures of that stupid watch or play with me? 😅


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Are you going to take more pictures of that stupid watch or play with me? 😅
> View attachment 16835818
> View attachment 16835820


Your pup looks equal parts distinguished and rascally.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Had these three waiting patiently on my sandwich today. Typical labs.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

One of our jobbing pilots has his wife & son visiting 60ºN this week. And Arthur 😍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Finish your coffee!! Then let's go!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kenls said:


> Had these three waiting patiently on my sandwich today. Typical labs.
> 
> View attachment 16838214


Brilliant 👏 👏


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> One of our jobbing pilots has his wife & son visiting 60ºN this week. And Arthur 😍
> View attachment 16838314


Looks like they both fit right in Snag....mad as cut 🐍 👍👍


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

😁














1305 diver and "Doofus" Maybe the neediest dog I have ever met, from what I'm told is typical of Goldens.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Azloe or your Pops?


Both


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16838063
> 
> View attachment 16838066
> View attachment 16838077
> ...


Crystal clear day there Snag..beautiful..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


>


Most unusual coloration I've ever seen on a Weimaraner.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 😁
> View attachment 16839131
> View attachment 16839132
> 1305 diver and "Doofus" Maybe the neediest dog I have ever met, from what I'm told is typical of Goldens.


They do want you to love them as much as they love you, which isn't really possible.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

This...This right here. Any person on this planet that can resist that look should be examined and is most likely not human. For gosh sakes Snags @Snaggletooth , give the poor guy whatever he wants. Send me the bill. Never mind I'm sending you cash and a credit card. Buy him anything he wants!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> This...This right here. Any person on this planet that can resist that look should be examined and is most likely not human. For gosh sakes Snags @Snaggletooth , give the poor guy whatever he wants. Send me the bill. Never mind I'm sending you cash and a credit card. Buy him anything he wants!!
> View attachment 16839517


He got what he wanted. Always does 😍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Woke Max up from his cool spot in his ute..the old kettle takes a few more love claws🙂..
Bloody dogs..love all of our best mates!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Digging, running, swimming... River is on the lowest level in history. And NOT a dive watch. 
Bin lazy to take pics last days and weeks due to heat wave(s). Feel ashamed... maybe... just a little bit... Stay well guys!

































































Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Digging, running, swimming... River is on the lowest level in history. And NOT a dive watch.
> Bin lazy to take pics last days and weeks due to heat wave(s). Feel ashamed... maybe... just a little bit... Stay well guys!
> 
> 
> ...


Good way to cool off everyone Alun, OT but is the timber a old bridge long past or jetty/ dock?
You are in drought. We had 3500 mm in 6 months..crazy stuff.
See you mate👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16840114
> View attachment 16840115
> View attachment 16840116


Like others have said... they sure give that root some "curry"...plus slobber ratio in last pic looks a great 10..they are a quirky trio it must be fun..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16838063
> 
> View attachment 16838066
> View attachment 16838077
> ...


Damn those are good pictures!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Finish your coffee!! Then let's go!!
> View attachment 16836646
> View attachment 16836647
> View attachment 16836648
> View attachment 16836647


They look a little more patient than my beasts do Dave. Or is it they are just catching a quick snooze while they wait?

Anyhow, I really wanted to say; I wish I had a little more hair on my arms...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Good way to cool off everyone Alun, OT but is the timber a old bridge long past or jetty/ dock?
> You are in drought. We had 3500 mm in 6 months..crazy stuff.
> See you mate


Timber is actually an old wooden sunken ship. There are cople of those.

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Chillin


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> They look a little more patient than my beasts do Dave. Or is it they are just catching a quick snooze while they wait?
> 
> Anyhow, I really wanted to say; I wish I had a little more hair on my arms...
> 
> View attachment 16841298


Thats why we are such good mates!!
We both enjoy running the p..s out of ourselves..
I also enjoy giving Snags a bit of a ribbin..








Sal's...let me in !!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Does your dog ever do, like, dog stuff?


I had asked in a different way. Your approach seems to have gotten a response lol .. you trouble maker you !!! Its been so damn roasting nuts haitis hot. So damn hot that even our dogs are starting to look like wild turkeys pffft !
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Digging, running, swimming... River is on the lowest level in history. And NOT a dive watch.
> Bin lazy to take pics last days and weeks due to heat wave(s). Feel ashamed... maybe... just a little bit... Stay well guys!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!EEEEEKKK ... you arent wearing a dive watch EeeeeEeeeKkk. Oh wait almost none of us care hehehehe. Glad to hear a trip to the drink was in order for both the furry beasts & humans just alike  it's been hotter than hell here as well so we feel your pain buddy.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats why we are such good mates!!
> We both enjoy running the p..s out of ourselves..
> I also enjoy giving Snags a bit of a ribbin..
> View attachment 16841754
> ...


... for my downunderer buddy 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... for my downunderer buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Northunderers...Rock!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Today Arthur came to visit with his Mum, Dad & human sibling. We all had a lovely walk on the beach in the good weather.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Today Arthur came to visit with his Mum, Dad & human sibling. We all had a lovely walk on the beach in the good weather.


Is Arthur a lurcher, he's built like one? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snag is a bloody Lurcher....cant fatten a thoroughbred...


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Donerix said:


> Sophie likes Seikos:
> View attachment 16159133


Just realized that I haven't posted in the doggy thread in a long time.
Lots of things have happened since. Most of all Sophie has been a bad girl and now we have four new additions to the family:


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Econoline said:


> Is Arthur a lurcher, he's built like one?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Deerhound, I think. He ought to be able to scoot.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Econoline said:


> Is Arthur a lurcher, he's built like one?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Yes, he’s a beautiful Deerhound lurcher, makes Poppy look tiny 😅


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16838063
> 
> View attachment 16838066
> View attachment 16838077
> ...


Third photo: You own a seal as well?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> This is a USA joke where Range Rovers don't get dirty or driven off-road!


Not only in the USA, in Melbourne they're referred to as Toorak Tractors.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Not only in the USA, in Melbourne they're referred to as Toorak Tractors.


Same in UK - Chelsea Tractors


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Same in UK - Chelsea Tractors
> View attachment 16843833


If that's Chelsea.....................yes, please


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> I had asked in a different way. Your approach seems to have gotten a response lol .. you trouble maker you !!! Its been so damn roasting nuts haitis hot. So damn hot that even our dogs are starting to look like wild turkeys pffft !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He ain't no poodle, no pony, he's just a little old wild turkey

George Thorogood


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16842546
> View attachment 16842547
> View attachment 16842548


..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part armadillo, part kangaroo!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

urbino said:


> Part armadillo, part kangaroo!


100% 

For the thread
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Multiple comfy doggy beds and couches in the house, and this is where Koji picks to nap. 🤪


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

urbino said:


> Part armadillo, part kangaroo!


Part platypus with those webbed feet (or part duck, nah platypus).

Sorry Got them mixed up, the echidna is an ant eating monotreme, the platypus a duckbilled, web footed monotreme and your little guy is definitely part platypus (does he like eating ants?).


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I tried explaining to them that my chile relleno and enchiladas would give them explosive 💩💩💩 but they still wanted some.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Daddy's girl





































Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My little guy turned one this week


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My little guy turned one this week


Awesome. I still miss the one floppy ear, though.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Get a dog they said, itll be fun they said. these seeds are a pain in the a** to get out


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

danielsallfix said:


> Get a dog they said, itll be fun they said. these seeds are a pain in the a** to get out
> View attachment 16854093
> 
> View attachment 16854092


In Scotland, we have a name for these seeds, we call them “burrs”. You’re lucky, we can have up to 40 dogs a day sprinkled in them.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> In Scotland, we have a name for these seeds, we call them “burrs”. You’re lucky, we can have up to 40 dogs a day sprinkled in them.


A.k.a. sticky buds.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Happy International Dag Day 🐾


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kenls said:


> In Scotland, we have a name for these seeds, we call them “burrs”. You’re lucky, we can have up to 40 dogs a day sprinkled in them.


In the American South, we call them "snot balls." We're colorful that way. I spent many an hour picking them out of my shoelaces so I could take my shoes off.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Happy International Dag Day 🐾
> View attachment 16856409


Chonk doesn't like to go for a walk?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Chonk doesn't like to go for a walk?


Not yet 😉


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Gracie and The Burglar
Thick as thieves


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Two foot faults in a row.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


I know Omega make some sharp watches, but cutting the lawn with one is just insane 🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a great looking dog! Let's see more pics focused on your dog.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Diesels said:


> Such a great looking dog! Let's see more pics focused on your dog.


Haha. Thank you will do. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...























Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Not my doggy but doggy sitting from the other day.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice cool breeze for a change, so I am enjoying the cooler weather outside with the three dogs and a new diver.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*This Counts Right??
Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Morning crews are up & attem.













































Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sprocket inspecting a new strap courtesy of an absolute gent, @duc thank you so much 🤗


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket inspecting a new strap courtesy of an absolute gent, @duc thank you so much 🤗
> View attachment 16869530
> View attachment 16869531
> View attachment 16869537
> ...


The strap is right where it belongs. Molly is playing hard to get with Sprocket


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16871599


My grandfather used to give me exactly that look.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Various Miss Kilo shots from our vacation in Gibsons BC, and my new Black Bay Ceramic is in there also…..and then back home


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

urbino said:


> My grandfather used to give me exactly that look.


Enzo always moves when I try to take a picture he says talk to the butt and gives me "that look" and turns away.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16869762
> View attachment 16869764
> View attachment 16869767
> View attachment 16869903
> View attachment 16869904


What is their obsession or dedication to always being at that tree root ? Bugs or other interesting creatures ? 


For the thread just normal in the moment night time frisbee throwing and the standard horrifically taken images...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell and Ross BR0392 on canvas 

Hanging out with my buddy and he got a new pool


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

These pictures are great. 

Good looking watches and dogs, both!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bell and Ross BR0392 on canvas
> 
> Hanging out with my buddy and he got a new pool


I'll wish my condolences to the air pumped dog pool now so I'm covered once it gets wounded by way of the German shepherd effects. 

For the thread ... the FUB on bracelet. Handling the task at hand. Pistol packing Pearl's never ending need for lovins.

Pearl getting her pappa lovings as always... she has zero shame when it comes to asking, pleading , begging for her scratchies.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'll wish my condolences to the air pumped dog pool now so I'm covered once it gets wounded by way of the German shepherd effects.
> 
> For the thread ... the FUB on bracelet. Handling the task at hand. Pistol packing Pearl's never ending need for lovins.
> 
> ...


Id like to say it..
Im not going to say it...
You must give good Dog Scratch..for the Pearler " Pearl"..she looks in great nick after her brood..
Top Job Team Tat's 👏 👌


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> What is their obsession or dedication to always being at that tree root ? Bugs or other interesting creatures ?
> 
> 
> For the thread just normal in the moment night time frisbee throwing and the standard horrifically taken images...
> ...


It started in the noughts with our Bella loving to stay outside all day finding her shade spots one being under the huge Cottonwood tree. Found a photo of 10 year old Bella and two year old Greta dated 2012, the root is a bit smaller. 

















Today the boys are working on synchronized peeing.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lazy day today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'll wish my condolences to the air pumped dog pool now so I'm covered once it gets wounded by way of the German shepherd effects.
> 
> For the thread ... the FUB on bracelet. Handling the task at hand. Pistol packing Pearl's never ending need for lovins.
> 
> ...


Thankfully it’s not air pumped


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took my buddy for a hike this weekend. 
































Buddy loves his new bed  but gotta share


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Id like to say it..
> Im not going to say it...
> You must give good Dog Scratch..for the Pearler " Pearl"..she looks in great nick after her brood..
> Top Job Team Tat's


The last elements are en route to me which means that soon you & your peaceful home will be invaded with American goodies .. prep yourself hehehehe ...


For the thread .. ps yes pearl is in tip top shape and roaring to go at a split second notice 







































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> Lazy day today
> 
> View attachment 16880469


Hey I own that strap !!! 

The mad genius who walks the line between genius & mad man makes a bad ass strap , indestructible in the case of these straps shown. Hook up with @Jasper110 ... just let him know I sent you & he will get you all set up 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hey I own that strap !!!
> 
> The mad genius who walks the line between genius & mad man makes a bad ass strap , indestructible in the case of these straps shown. Hook up with @Jasper110 ... just let him know I sent you & he will get you all set up
> 
> ...


Certainly more mad than genius! 😂😂


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Has he even moved all day? Come to think of it, have I? 😂😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> The last elements are en route to me which means that soon you & your peaceful home will be invaded with American goodies .. prep yourself hehehehe ...
> 
> 
> For the thread .. ps yes pearl is in tip top shape and roaring to go at a split second notice
> ...


Can i get a paw print collage Tat's??
You crazy bloody northunderer😬


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Can i get a paw print collage Tat's??
> You crazy bloody northunderer
> View attachment 16882508
> View attachment 16882510
> ...


Geeesh if my eyes didnt deceive me I'd say those fully wrapped flip flops look like work - work boots ... and yes I could probably figure out such a thing ... but no handing their paw proofs over to interpol  hehehe 

All you need now is the unicorn sippy cup brother ... downunderer you ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning womble with Miss Kilo…..and an EVO today.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16883491
> View attachment 16883490


Hey, hey, where have you 2 been?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Hey, hey, where have you 2 been?


I've been really depressed for a couple of months...😕


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I've been really depressed for a couple of months...😕


🫂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Cal says "no watch, just Cal"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Patiently waiting. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> I've been really depressed for a couple of months...😕


Sorry to hear that. I know what it's like, firsthand. Help is out there, friend.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

urbino said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know what it's like, firsthand. Help is out there, friend.


_i smoke because I'm hoping for an early death, and I need to kling to something... _

It's usually chemical imbalance, which comes and goes. But this time I have actual reasons to be sad. 
So I'll be sad from now on I think.😕

I'll just keep smoking, I guess...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> _i smoke because I'm hoping for an early death, and I need to kling to something... _
> 
> It's usually chemical imbalance, which comes and goes. But this time I have actual reasons to be sad.
> So I'll be sad from now on I think.😕
> ...


If that helps..fire em up mate....
Keep your glass half full if you can..
Dave


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> _i smoke because I'm hoping for an early death, and I need to kling to something... _
> 
> It's usually chemical imbalance, which comes and goes. But this time I have actual reasons to be sad.
> So *I'll be sad from now on I think.*😕
> ...


That's the depression talking. Your healthy mind knows nothing in life is ever permanent.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spoiler alert - it’s not good news. Bobo, look away now 😐









Lady Popplington has a golf ball sized lump in her right side. Probably a tumour given the aggressive speed with which it has grown. She’s going under the knife on Wednesday to remove it, and hopefully that will be an end to the matter.

My beautiful girl.





















We’ll keep you posted Bromigos 🤝


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s not good news. Bobo, look away now 😐
> View attachment 16890688
> 
> 
> ...


All the best there Snag, hope the surgery goes well


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

This how an Akita BBQs - she sleeps, while I cook……
















And let’s be real here, diving bezel my butt - should be renamed a BBQIng bezel!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s not good news. Bobo, look away now
> View attachment 16890688
> 
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for Poppy. Snag, it will be OK mate. I'm sure. Best wishes from the pack.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s not good news. Bobo, look away now 😐
> View attachment 16890688
> 
> 
> ...


Hope there surgery goes well and tests are negative!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s not good news. Bobo, look away now 😐
> View attachment 16890688
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Spoiler alert - it’s not good news. Bobo, look away now
> View attachment 16890688
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sound asleep...








Until the sound of the snack sack...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry about the tumor, Snag. Does Poppy act like she feels okay?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16888281
> View attachment 16888282
> View attachment 16888321
> View attachment 16888322


..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

You let me up on the sofa just to take a picture of your stoopid watch…


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Sorry about the tumor, Snag. Does Poppy act like she feels okay?


Yes mate, you wouldn’t know anything was going on with her, she appears fine. Pops Normal if you will 😂


----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

Few of Millie and Monty with my BB58 and Yema Navygraf


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Sorry about the tumor, Snag. Does Poppy act like she feels okay?


A picture paints a thousand words 😍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy dreams 😴


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Edit - Poppy’s op didn’t happen today, she got bumped off the list by an emergency case. We’ll try again tomorrow 🤞🏻


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day guys


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Miss Rocky and Dino treeing Rocky J. Squirrel


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> You let me up on the sofa just to take a picture of your stoopid watch…
> 
> View attachment 16896663


Yes of course why is this somehow unwise ? I mean come on man ! 

For the thread I swear I remember this last December late December at that when Oat wasnt the size of a pregnant yak... I think I remember that. Everyone wants Oat to chase them until he chases them ... 


Brutus , aka brute aka always by my side is the unfortunate innocent-ish frenchie pup that shall remain here at the loonie bin.... 

Mother in law rolls into town for Max , her puppy & then puphood is officially complete ... to be repeated either never or maybe once the memory of the endless hours fades... 

A young brave one taking on El Chapo the rooster.


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Miss Rocky and Dino treeing Rocky J. Squirrel
> 
> View attachment 16900477
> View attachment 16900478
> ...


As we didnt see the full above the fireplace Rocky J squirrel full action mount , is it safe to say that for today the pups werent successful in there hunt ? 


A few things to keep them motivated.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Round #2


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Round #2
> View attachment 16900953
> 
> View attachment 16900954
> ...


Hope you get some good news.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Round #2
> View attachment 16900953
> 
> View attachment 16900954
> ...


Good luck Lady P!!!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> As we didnt see the full above the fireplace Rocky J squirrel full action mount , is it safe to say that for today the pups werent successful in there hunt ?
> 
> 
> A few things to keep them motivated.
> ...


The only way they will catch one is if the squirrel has a heart attack during the chase.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Op was a success, lump sent off to the lab for analysis. Now back home for R&R and some Chonk therapy. 🤞🏻 that’s the end of the matter.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Op was a success, lump sent off to the lab for analysis. Now back home for R&R and some Chonk therapy. 🤞🏻 that’s the end of the matter.
> View attachment 16901451


🤞


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Op was a success, lump sent off to the lab for analysis. Now back home for R&R and some Chonk therapy. 🤞🏻 that’s the end of the matter.
> View attachment 16901451


Good luck!


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

This might be the best thread ever invented...pups and watches, COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Everyone is your friend when you're grilling burgers.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

I had a watch on 😉


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy had a reasonably comfortable night. Here she is this morning with her shadow & fellow bed bug 🐈‍⬛































Back to the vets this afternoon for a post-op wound check, AOK so far 👍🏻💪🏻😍


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

We all cheer for Poppy mate!


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

My Sumo and miniature big doggy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Our male golden sleeping it off after a big morning.....


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Rainy day(s), but doesn't stop Dash to insist for a walk.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy had a reasonably comfortable night. Here she is this morning with her shadow & fellow bed bug 🐈‍⬛
> View attachment 16903245
> 
> View attachment 16903244
> ...


I'm betting that shadow knows something is up and won't leave Poppy until things are on the upswing.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> Miss Rocky and Dino treeing Rocky J. Squirrel
> 
> View attachment 16900477
> View attachment 16900478
> ...


Your tree is growing a fence....


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

KOB. said:


> Your tree is growing a fence....


The tree was there before we put in the black fence 20 years ago.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's either a "good morning" smooch, or I left a bit of Mexican food on my chin from last night's dinner...


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

We’re providing puppy watching services until Snoopy is picked up by her new owner tomorrow.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Puppy Juno.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16908681
> View attachment 16908682
> View attachment 16908683
> View attachment 16908684
> View attachment 16908685


Bruno's looking good these days. Great place for a walk/play.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

KOB. said:


> Bruno's looking good these days. Great place for a walk/play.


Thanks
He's become a bit too heavy again, but we're working on it.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Thought of @DaveandStu and crew Sal and Max


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Not sure if there is more fur on Koji or the blanket 😂


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Thought of @DaveandStu and crew Sal and Max
> View attachment 16909555


The collective noun for cattle dogs, 'Table': As in a 'table' of cattle dogs.....


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Diesels said:


> Thought of @DaveandStu and crew Sal and Max
> View attachment 16909555


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Our new pup Mollie and my favorite diver. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Baby Drake 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Wilfred and Luca want to say hello!

Wilfred









Luca









optional watch shot


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kenls said:


> Wilfred and Luca want to say hello!
> 
> Wilfred
> View attachment 16912048
> ...


 Some dog-gone handsome puppers you got there Ken (🤣 see what I did there!).


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

duc said:


> Some dog-gone handsome puppers you got there Ken (🤣 see what I did there!).


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

They are exhausted after a thorough bath:









But it was necessary after their morning mud excursion:


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

GF had taken this one so I thought I add it:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We’ve been flat out all day here 😅


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> We’ve been flat out all day here 😅
> View attachment 16913025


Cat looks like it's going to surprise attack Floyd. 😂


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DougFNJ said:


> Our new pup Mollie and my favorite diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mollie's a babe.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kenls said:


> Wilfred and Luca want to say hello!
> 
> Wilfred
> View attachment 16912048
> ...


Great dog names. Wilfred even looks like a "Wilfred." And Luca's got a winning smile.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Speedy B said:


> Baby Drake


very sleepy..


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Connor’s, Barney’s and Mia’s turn to say hello today.

Connor









Barney








Mia


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Some of the others found out about saying Hello too


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

seikomatic said:


> very sleepy..


Haha. Always. Belly rubs will do that too him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16914408
> View attachment 16914409
> View attachment 16914411
> View attachment 16914412
> ...


I hope they make one for frenchies as well.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> We’ve been flat out all day here
> View attachment 16913026
> 
> View attachment 16913025
> ...


.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

kenls said:


> Some of the others found out about saying Hello too
> View attachment 16914274


What a good looking boss dog. Connor holds it down!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

kenls said:


> Some of the others found out about saying Hello too
> View attachment 16914274


SOOOOO Many bellies to rub and butts to scratch!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Enjoying some belly rubs 
















Hey... where are you guys going? I'm not done getting my belly rubbed! 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hydrobath time 😎


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Enjoying some belly rubs
> View attachment 16916250
> 
> View attachment 16916249
> ...


The belly has been offered! It must be rubbed!!!!! And rubbed until I say stop!😂😂


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

jack


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

The collective noun for boxers as in: A 'sofa' of boxers:










And the obligatory watch pic:


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Don’t think Lyra likes today’s choice


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

The watch dog enjoying the Farr and Swit Seaplane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## kmmcguinn (Jan 11, 2019)

Citizen NY0040 and a good dog


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Sorry if I missed it Noc’, who’s the little munchkin in the first pic?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sorry if I missed it Noc’, who’s the little munchkin in the first pic?


It's Tinkerbell Snag. A 12-13 year old lady we took in in July. She was adopted many years ago from a shelter, but the owner died, so we decided to take her into the pack so she wouldn't end up in a shelter again.

BTW, did you get Poppy's lab results? Everything OK?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 16921622


Lovely picture


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mumblypeg, 

Wicked sharp pup! He/she's a Cairn? More info & photos please.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Sorry if I missed the info Noc’, who’s the little fella in the first pic?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Mumblypeg,
> 
> Wicked sharp pup! He/she's a Cairn? More info & photos please.


Thanks! We have 2 Cairn terriers. Both are full of themselves. Ruby (the youngest one) is 2, and is so "sassy" that she is now introduced as "Miss Ruby". Jax is 5 and the polar opposite (quite the gentleman). Jax is now almost jet black, so it makes it kinda hard to photo unless the light is good. They're both thick as thieves.........


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

BobRooney said:


> View attachment 16922798


Your pup looks like an old sea salt, Bob. He's sailed the 7 seas and is not to be trifled with.


----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)

urbino said:


> Your pup looks like an old sea salt, Bob. He's sailed the 7 seas and is not to be trifled with.


Depends on his haircut....
How we met him (2 years old):
Hobo style...









After his first haircut:









one more.... Grumpy dog a day after we cut his balls:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sorry if I missed the info Noc’, who’s the little fella in the first pic?


Check 9 posts back Snag


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> It's Tinkerbell Snag. A 12-13 year old lady we took in in July. She was adopted many years ago from a shelter, but the owner died, so we decided to take her into the pack so she wouldn't end up in a shelter again.
> 
> BTW, did you get Poppy's lab results? Everything OK?


Alles Klar now Bro, how did I miss that?! 🤷🏼 Your Golden Collar is still safe mate 😇

Poppy is doing great, but still no results yet mate 🤞🏻


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk for Kilo, then back home to guard the BBQ!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Alles Klar now Bro, how did I miss that?!  Your Golden Collar is still safe mate
> 
> Poppy is doing great, but still no results yet mate


"Alles klar" Snag? Sprichst Du auch Deutsch? Wenn ja, dann können wir auch in Deutsch weiter  
Yep, German is my 3rd language mate 
BTW, maybe you've noticed: I pulled the trigger and bought Scurfa Diver One. It's not too small for me. Great size and great watch! Very happy with it


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> "Alles klar" Snag? Sprichst Du auch Deutsch? Wenn ja, dann können wir auch in Deutsch weiter
> Yep, German is my 3rd language mate
> BTW, maybe you've noticed: I pulled the trigger and bought Scurfa Diver One. It's not too small for me. Great size and great watch! Very happy with it


Deutsch? Ein bisschen 🤗 Nette Uhr. Wenn du mir nur früher zugehört hättest 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

mumblypeg said:


> Thanks! We have 2 Cairn terriers. Both are full of themselves. Ruby (the youngest one) is 2, and is so "sassy" that she is now introduced as "Miss Ruby". Jax is 5 and the polar opposite (quite the gentleman). Jax is now almost jet black, so it makes it kinda hard to photo unless the light is good. They're both thick as thieves.........
> 
> View attachment 16923325
> View attachment 16923329
> ...


Outstanding introduction of your pack mumbly! Thank you!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Deutsch? Ein bisschen 🤗 Nette Uhr. Wenn du mir nur früher zugehört hättest 😂


Sals wants you to speak " Aussie "


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Sals wants you to speak " Aussie "
> View attachment 16924138


I speak only English and Aussie is harder to understand than Deutsch. 🤣


----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)

Viele Grüße aus Deutschland


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Sals wants you to speak " Aussie "
> View attachment 16924138


Rippa mate 😂


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> I speak only English and Aussie is harder to understand than Deutsch. 🤣


Strewth Diese are you deadset on that being fair dinkum...far out 🙂🙂 my great mate!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Strewth Diese are you deadset on that being fair dinkum...far out 🙂🙂 my great mate!!


Like I said... confused...🙃...😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Like I said... confused...🙃...😂


Sometimes Dave’s missives are a bit like a stream of consciousness - you kinda get the gist of his meaning, but aren’t really sure exactly what’s being said 😂

Love ya Dave, don’t go changin’ 🤗


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Good to see more terriers in the forum! I'm thinking BobRooney's hobo has a distinct Border Terrier hairdo (face aside!) in his unshorn guise...Louis says hello and keep the terriers coming....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sometimes Dave’s missives are a bit like a stream of consciousness - you kinda get the gist of his meaning, but aren’t really sure exactly what’s being said 😂
> 
> Love ya Dave, don’t go


google translate will also not work for Dave’s comments!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

8505davids said:


> Good to see more terriers in the forum! I'm thinking BobRooney's hobo has a distinct Border Terrier hairdo (face aside!) in his unshorn guise...Louis says hello and keep the terriers coming....
> 
> View attachment 16925675
> 
> ...


Love this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)

Another exhausting day in my homeoffice


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Foggy morning walk with Miss Kilo….on leash as lots of coyotes around today…..they leave us be, but she will chase them, and I don’t need to be running after her!

…….and my Ball Stormchaser.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16927206


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mumblypeg said:


> Thanks! We have 2 Cairn terriers. Both are full of themselves. Ruby (the youngest one) is 2, and is so "sassy" that she is now introduced as "Miss Ruby". Jax is 5 and the polar opposite (quite the gentleman). Jax is now almost jet black, so it makes it kinda hard to photo unless the light is good. They're both thick as thieves.........
> 
> View attachment 16923325
> View attachment 16923329
> ...


They are such characters, pound for pound these little burritos are a blast to have in the clan. Our long gone Wylie was a riot.. enjoy your dogs ! Cheers !









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Foggy morning walk with Miss Kilo….on leash as lots of coyotes around today…..they leave us be, but she will chase them, and I don’t need to be running after her!
> 
> …….and my Ball Stormchaser.
> View attachment 16927510
> ...


I know weve lost count on watches..secondary and that bloody beautiful behemoth/ lady/ best mate bar none to your family and us..( 2nd family..ill adopt Snag but Noc does discipline)
Plus her shokka of being speyed( vet should ve wary)
Im seeing a fair bit of black coming in to your very small watch collection ( based on how many taxis in 🇦🇺)
Im over a hundred..not many dogs can allow you to fill a doona..or 3!!
Bless her
Dave


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

First frost Frostbite Falls, Mn.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I know weve lost count on watches..secondary and that bloody beautiful behemoth/ lady/ best mate bar none to your family and us..( 2nd family..ill adopt Snag but Noc does discipline)
> Plus her shokka of being speyed( vet should ve wary)
> Im seeing a fair bit of black coming in to your very small watch collection ( based on how many taxis in 🇦🇺)
> Im over a hundred..not many dogs can allow you to fill a doona..or 3!!
> ...


considering we are colonial relatives, you would think I’d understand what you said Dave…..but alas, most is lost on me as always!

Taxis? Shokka? Doona?



……‘Cept for the black watch bit, and I do seem to be squirrelling a few of them of late.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy’s diagnostic report came back today. Not the news we were hoping for. We’ll keep her as happy as we can, for as long as we can ♥


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy’s diagnostic report came back today. Not the news we were hoping for. We’ll keep her as happy as we can, for as long as we can ♥
> View attachment 16929868
> 
> View attachment 16929869
> ...


So sorry Snag…….keep her close and spoil her rotten!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy’s diagnostic report came back today. Not the news we were hoping for. We’ll keep her as happy as we can, for as long as we can ♥
> View attachment 16929868
> 
> View attachment 16929869
> ...


Damn shame, so sorry to hear that!



Maddog1970 said:


> So sorry Snag…….keep her close and spoil her rotten!


I echo Maddog1970’s sentiments. Keep her close and spoil her rotten.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Terrible news mate, you will give her a good last fling and a gentle landing at the end.

I hope your amazing wife knows that we are thinking of all of you and yours under your roof.
Your friend
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear Snag. Give her many hugs and cuddles from Koji, Roxy, and me. 😢


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear…


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy’s diagnostic report came back today. Not the news we were hoping for. We’ll keep her as happy as we can, for as long as we can ♥
> View attachment 16929868
> 
> View attachment 16929869
> ...


So sorry Snags. No doubt that she is one of the most fortunate dogs around to be part of your amazing pack, and there is no doubt she knows that. I don't know that there is anything more you can do to make her life any more special and perfect than it already is. Make every day count and of course your entire pack (peoples and dogs!) are in all our thoughts.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy’s diagnostic report came back today. Not the news we were hoping for. We’ll keep her as happy as we can, for as long as we can ♥
> View attachment 16929868
> 
> View attachment 16929869
> ...


Aw, hell. I was sure she was going to be fine. I'm going to enjoy the pics while I can. You two (and the others) enjoy each other's company while you can. Peace.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Poppy’s diagnostic report came back today. Not the news we were hoping for. We’ll keep her as happy as we can, for as long as we can
> View attachment 16929868
> 
> View attachment 16929869
> ...


So, so sorry Snag  I was sure she will be OK. Nina, Miha, Darian, Dash and Tinkerbell (and my wife and me) sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I recognize the look in the first snap Diesel; it's the "don't you dare stop", look.


----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)

Shopping trip... so boring


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

Not technically a diver, but the Damasko does have 200m of water resistance. Here is Porter, our 8 year old lab hound mix, 1 of 2 hounds we have. Enjoy perusing this thread, so thought I'd jump in.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

one1speed said:


> Not technically a diver, but the Damasko does have 200m of water resistance. Here is Porter, our 8 year old lab hound mix, 1 of 2 hounds we have. Enjoy perusing this thread, so thought I'd jump in.
> 
> View attachment 16933661
> View attachment 16933662


As long as its technically a dog the rest is optional.


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> As long as its technically a dog the rest is optional.


🤣 That works for me! Like it!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So sorry to learn about Miss Poppy. She is in exactly the right place, your loving home w/ her 'pack'. Bless you, the fragrant one, Floyd and Sprocket and most importantly Miss Poppy. I've found your photos of Poppy and Floyd racing along the beach beautiful, seeing them flying over the sand always makes me smile. I am looking forward to more beautiful photos in the coming days.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear snag ... everyone has already said what needed saying. We are all certain it will be the bestest until that time comes.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> As long as its technically a dog the rest is optional.


Hmmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Greta, Rocky, Dino and Enzo.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

A Jax, a Mac and my koi pond this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sals want to go for a ride in the ute??
Max...bloody boring Dave!!
Raining Max...back to the sleeping mate..
Be well fellow animal crazies!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going again..Sal's sucking up to me..she is " chairman of the bored! today!
Major cabin fever.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Going again..Sal's sucking up to me..she is " chairman of the bored! today!
> Major cabin fever.
> View attachment 16937736
> View attachment 16937737
> ...


Douple pluggaz for the win Dave 🩴 - rippa fair dinkum mate throw another shrimp on the barbie 🦘🇦🇺🙃


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Douple pluggaz for the win Dave 🩴 - rippa fair dinkum mate throw another shrimp on the barbie 🦘🇦🇺🙃


I know right Snag!!
Young bloke came out to work the other day..single uggas..
Said we are not off to a good start mate...
🤦‍♂️


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... stolen from the social medias. 

This attitude checks out.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Trying to take a dump💩 but have this guy invading my personal space. 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry to read your news Snag - some cracking pics of her lately.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... The 🐦 ...










_







_​


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Stop taking pictures and rub my belly. Such a diva! 👸


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^

Send her my way if you get tired of her harsh treatment of you!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Stop taking pictures and rub my belly. Such a diva! 👸
> View attachment 16942412
> 
> View attachment 16942411


You know the rule Diesels! The belly has been offered, it must be rubbed 😂😂😂. 


duc said:


> ^^^
> 
> Send her my way if you get tired of her harsh treatment of you!


That’s what I’m talking about! You know how it works duc! 😂😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16937247


Max looks like you just told him about Poppy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

urbino said:


> Max looks like you just told him about Poppy.


I think Urb, we all looked like Max re the " flying gem".
Understood what you meant, shes got a lot of beach left yet🌊









See you mate..
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

An awesome watch...









...and a better dog.


----------



## watchalot (Aug 27, 2011)

No doggy but here is my no date Rolex submariner.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

watchalot said:


> View attachment 16945153
> 
> No doggy but here is my no date Rolex submariner.


Watch optional dog required.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Happy 7th birthday to the furry love of my life, Kilo Tulip Rich! ❤🐺❤…….no watch pic today, just the birthday girl!

some pics thru the years…….


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchalot said:


> View attachment 16945153
> 
> No doggy but here is my no date Rolex submariner.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy 7th birthday to the furry love of my life, Kilo Tulip Rich! ❤🐺❤…….no watch pic today, just the birthday girl!
> 
> some pics thru the years…….
> View attachment 16945484
> ...


you know MD..just putting this out there, i reckon that Miss Kilo knows that mate..Big Time.
Hope she had a top day, but i dont reckon her days vary that much really she is the Queena of the Marina


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16945553


Bloody Hell i was hanging out for your response Snag...Did not dissapoint!!!
Now carry on mate
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy 7th birthday to the furry love of my life, Kilo Tulip Rich! ❤🐺❤…….no watch pic today, just the birthday girl!
> 
> some pics thru the years…….
> View attachment 16945484
> ...


Happy Birthday Kilo!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy BD Kilo ... from "The 🐦"


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy 7th birthday to the furry love of my life, Kilo Tulip Rich! ❤🐺❤…….no watch pic today, just the birthday girl!
> 
> some pics thru the years…….
> View attachment 16945484
> ...


Well a big ole fluffy loveable huggable happy birthday to lovely lady!!! Love the puppy pics


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy 7th birthday to the furry love of my life, Kilo Tulip Rich! …….no watch pic today, just the birthday girl!
> 
> some pics thru the years…….
> View attachment 16945484
> ...


Awwwww, look at the baby Look at the baby !!! So nearly almost innocent looking ish ... happy birthday to Kilo !!! Andddddd many. Many , many , many more ... ((( imagine the sounds of Angels singing but different )))) 


For the thread








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy 7th birthday to the furry love of my life, Kilo Tulip Rich! …….no watch pic today, just the birthday girl!


Happy B-day Kilo!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It’s probably nothing new to the members of this group, but I thought I’d share an article that popped up on CNN this morning here in the US.








What petting a dog can do for your brain | CNN


Petting a real dog beat out cuddling a cute stuffed animal when it came to stimulating the part of the brain that controls our reasoning and problem-solving, a new study found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16948419
> 
> 
> View attachment 16948421
> ...


Righto righto...i have to say..the " Bird" just rocks..


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^^ Perfect composition 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16951721


Reminds me of an old Massey Ferguson I drove as a kid working summers at my uncle's farm.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just all the " go" down at shed..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo enjoying a little to much herb this afternoon.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Miss Kilo loaded into her chariot and off to hunt for pastry with Mrs Maddog! 
Success!










pics are all out of order, and can’t be bothered to fix t(em!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

….or correct my spelling!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16954547


Dem teef 😅 Belly up in the sunshine = happy Bruno!😍.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Floyd nursing a bloody nose after a coming together with an otter this morning. 🦦 slipped into the briny and got away fine 👍🏻


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Floyd nursing a bloody nose after a coming together with an otter this morning. 🦦 slipped into the briny and got away fine 👍🏻
> View attachment 16956029


Otter didn't hear him say, "I come in peace"?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sugman said:


> It’s probably nothing new to the members of this group, but I thought I’d share an article that popped up on CNN this morning here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait !!! You mean people aside from those audiences stuck at airports or the public library, actually go to cnn for things ? 

Wow that blows my mind. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Just all the " go" down at shed..
> View attachment 16953533
> View attachment 16953534
> View attachment 16953536
> ...


Glad to see the dogs are being ever worked as usual mate .. 

Ps be on the look out brother .. hint hint ... 

For the thread, annika trying to subtly & politely begging for a trip into town / frisbee time ...






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Glad to see the dogs are being ever worked as usual mate ..
> 
> Ps be on the look out brother .. hint hint ...
> 
> ...


Some serious " hang time" there Tats!!
I now confirm i wont ever make it over any fence with that beauty in pursuit.

When i get there can you sool the frenchies on me first, so i sort of get warmed up😬...on the look out you crazy mad b.....d🙂🍺


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wait !!! You mean people aside from those audiences stuck at airports or the public library, actually go to cnn for things ?
> 
> Wow that blows my mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


1) Who says I wasn’t just sitting around an airport? And 2) Why would I limit myself to sources of information that only tell me what I want to hear? The fact that anybody would consider limiting themselves like that just blows my mind.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sugman said:


> 1) Who says I wasn’t just sitting around an airport? And 2) Why would I limit myself to sources of information that only tell me what I want to hear? The fact that anybody would consider limiting themselves like that just blows my mind.


1. Were you in the airport?

2nd. Wowza !!!! There is seeking out varying information & then there is actually seeking out state run media which often times bends , warps & fully distorts anything remotely close to any variant of the truth. The latter being cnn. I mean I'm sure they may need to report the correct weather just cause I mean it's the weather. 

I say you seek out all the spices of life & news but attempt to keep the spoon fed propaganda down to a minimum.. but hey that's just me.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The Burglar preparing for winter








The rest of the bro pack doesn’t seem concerned








Have a good one!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> seek out all the spices of life


Stay spicy Tats 🤟🌶🤟


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> 1. Were you in the airport?
> 
> 2nd. Wowza !!!! There is seeking out varying information & then there is actually seeking out state run media which often times bends , warps & fully distorts anything remotely close to any variant of the truth. The latter being cnn. I mean I'm sure they may need to report the correct weather just cause I mean it's the weather.
> 
> ...


Wow…how somebody could react to an article about pets with that much passion about where it came from even floored my dog.









Your well-thought-out and articulate arguments have truly changed the way I see things. Thanks!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Let's not ruin the best thread ever with politics or religion or cats. 😂


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Let's not ruin the best thread ever with politics or religion or cats. 😂


Agreed…definitely wasn’t my intent. Now, back to your originally planned programming.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Excursion to a local waterfall and suspension bridge with Miss Kilo…..and my BB ceramic


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Sugman said:


> Wow…how somebody could react to an article about pets with that much passion about where it came from even floored my dog.
> View attachment 16959824
> 
> 
> Your well-thought-out and articulate arguments have truly changed the way I see things. Thanks!


Belly up!!! I can only assume that belly was scratched good sir!!! 🤣🤣. Love to see doggies that are so secure and comfortable they just offer that belly up for some good scratches!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Excursion to a local waterfall and suspension bridge with Miss Kilo…..and my BB ceramic
> 
> View attachment 16960315
> View attachment 16960317
> ...


Kilo, a Tudor, and a waterfall thrown in for good measure 🤩! Winning post of the day good sir!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This is Koji. 🐷


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Some new friends in doggy park, and a happy girl.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ranger and Scout


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16961482
> View attachment 16961483


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My daughter’s dog, Timmy, in rehearsal for Halloween. 











Today’s wear


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Baby Bird ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16966913
> View attachment 16966915
> View attachment 16966916
> View attachment 16966917
> View attachment 16966918


Loving those white back paws ⚪👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

weklund said:


> ... Baby Bird ...
> 
> View attachment 16967141
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seadog & diver 🦭


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Life is a ball.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

kenls said:


> My daughter’s dog, Timmy, in rehearsal for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 16967002
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Excellent. I'm always amazed that people are able to get their dogs to wear costumes.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Taking advantage of the last few weeks of having Mom in Law's pup pick Maxwell to further cement the world's only frenchie frisbee hounds. The fencing project that never ever seems to end contuines on & on ...


& on & on ...

Hope all are well and enjoying autumn as quickly as it's coming on ...












































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Seadog & diver 🦭
> View attachment 16967328


Just commented on the post over in the other thread but I’ll repeat my comment here. This has got to be some of Sprockets distant kinfolk 😂😂. And I assumed the poor guy thought he was a boat 🤦‍♂️. 
😂😂😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tudortommy said:


> Just commented on the post over in the other thread but I’ll repeat my comment here. This has got to be some of Sprockets distant kinfolk 😂😂. And I assumed the poor guy thought he was a boat 🤦‍♂️.
> 😂😂😂


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16968145


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16968145


Brothers from another mother 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16968145


Do they ever let you get close to them; close enough to give them a head scratch? Not Sprock...the others


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> Do they ever let you get close to them; close enough to give them a head scratch? Not Sprock...the others


Nope. There is a bullshlt threshold where they go from looking “aww, so cute” 😘 to “GTF away from me” 👹, esp. when one is swimming in their environment 🌊 They’re impressive animals 👍🏻


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Probably genetically wired based on historical behavior of the two legged beast. Too bad, they look like they'd be cool to play with. Particularly if you can tolerate the water temperature...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The gate is always open...water, shade and a stick to sleep on plus chew...a dogs crib..


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

went to a mall and just happened...to see




















































































she smells...











A very smart looking little









































little fearless heart inside











just wana play











wearing


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Double like for the "free the feet"....plus triple like for your FO's love for all animals,,bottom right hand corner is more than enough proof!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rocky trying to get her biggest stick ever.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Had me worried scrolling through the first three pics, watch in focus, blurry Magnus! You more than saved it with multiple great pics! He's looking fantastic as always sir! Love the explorer on the color matched strap 


Tjcdas said:


> Rocky trying to get her biggest stick ever.


Holy cow! She's literally biting a whole tree!🤣🤣 Pretty sure I've mad a couple women this mad before 











Russ1965 said:


>


 Though you were a man of the law Russ! Putting a dog as cute as Dixie in a onesie has got to be breaking some sort of cuteness laws! Always good to see her!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16970177


Sometimes I think Floyd is doing stunt-stretching.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Enjoying sunny day with furry family members


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Winston said whats wrong with wearing a onsie.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This pic sort of reminds me how i reckon " SNAG " gets welcomed home after his swing beneath the blades is done..
All the best in jest mate👍🇦🇺🍺


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> This pic sort of reminds me how i reckon " SNAG " gets welcomed home after his swing beneath the blades is done..
> All the best in jest mate👍🇦🇺🍺
> View attachment 16974282
> View attachment 16974288


"His swing beneath the blades"!!!😅
I swear you Aussies have a better go at words than any other people on the planet, and I absolutely love it! From the look of those pictures you're working too hard mate, slow it down a touch! Always love to see you and the dynamic duo on the move there Dave. Give em both a belly scratch for me would ya!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> This pic sort of reminds me how i reckon " SNAG " gets welcomed home after his swing beneath the blades is done..
> All the best in jest mate👍🇦🇺🍺
> View attachment 16974282
> View attachment 16974288


The walking welcome mat 😅


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We met Wilma on today’s walk - top dead centre.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Please welcome a new member of my extended family...










Her name is Willa, she's a sweet Golden Retriever, 12 weeks old










Willa belongs to my niece 










We joke that she is so laid back she could be called 'chilla Willa'. It's my good fortune that I will be a designated 'pup-sitter' and 'Willa-walker' as she grows up.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## drhanson (Jul 9, 2012)

Belgian Malinois and a 43mm Hamilton Kahki Navy Scuba.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

drhanson said:


> View attachment 16978109
> 
> Belgian Malinois and a 43mm Hamilton Kahki Navy Scuba.


Dude, move a little to your right - you’re getting in the way of our view of your dog 😅


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Please welcome a new member of my extended family...
> 
> View attachment 16977070
> 
> ...












We are on Goldens five and six. We've had one laid back male and NO laid back females. Willa may be chilla right now but I'd give it a few more months. Environment has a lot to do with it of course. I would be hard pressed to have any other breed of dog although I've known wonderful dogs of all shapes and sizes and pedigrees or non-pedigrees. When it comes to Goldens you just don't have to worry about your kids' friends coming over to the house and they want nothing more than to make their humans happy. Well, for the most part. Some have been licked vigorously to remove ice cream or other food detritus from around their mouths (the kids' mouths). I wish her a long and healthy and happy life. She will be a source of happiness and love for your family.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Please welcome a new member of my extended family...
> 
> View attachment 16977070
> 
> ...



What a cutie ... The 🐦 says "Hi" Willa.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Please welcome a new member of my extended family...
> 
> View attachment 16977070
> 
> ...


D'awwww. You'll have to get Chilla Willa a penguin costume for Halloween.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji not sure about the grand daughters driving skills.















Roxy just wants some peace and quiet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

A warm day means the dogs get to enjoy the outdoors more and they are keeping on eye on the squirrels, birds and neighborhood dogs.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16977877
> 
> View attachment 16977875
> 
> ...


Nice throne shot LOL     









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

drhanson said:


> View attachment 16978109
> 
> Belgian Malinois and a 43mm Hamilton Kahki Navy Scuba.


Hi !
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog Pixel 6a koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bottom left - Poppy caught me right in me rock-cakes 🍒


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo guarding the patio , and my “not a diver” Tudor Ranger


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Out for a fall walk w/ Jenny 











Here's a hint where we were; 










Jennys' reaction to the sound of the camera 










Followed by, 'where's my TREAT?!'


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo guarding the patio , and my “not a diver” Tudor Ranger
> 
> View attachment 16982242
> 
> ...


Much love for them both😍


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter loving life 










Dexter being goofy


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dexter loving life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dexter being Dexter!!
Great stuff


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Enjoying the cool crisp night air


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk with Mrs Maddog and Miss Kilo, watching the cranberries being harvested - I apologize now for anyone who finds white fur in their next vodka cranberry cocktail!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Morning walk with Mrs Maddog and Miss Kilo, watching the cranberries being harvested - I apologize now for anyone who finds white fur in their next vodka cranberry cocktail!
> 
> View attachment 16983998
> View attachment 16984002
> ...


Don’t think it would be possible to be mad at Miss Kilos fluffy face even if there was fur in my drink! 
Miss Kilo looks like she is supervising the operation and is good with what she sees 😂. Great pics and a couple of great girls there Maddog!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Don’t think it would be possible to be mad at Miss Kilos fluffy face even if there was fur in my drink!
> Miss Kilo looks like she is supervising the operation and is good with what she sees 😂. Great pics and a couple of great girls there Maddog!
> View attachment 16984143


Mrs Maddog has tolerated me for almost 35 years…..something about being past the return date?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

glycine is rather popular around


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16985477
> 
> 
> 
> Pealer Diese!! rippa of a pic mate


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you been bad ....dog looks like he's about to give you a good talking to ....


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jenny & I out for another fall walk, this time at Quarry Rd. Rec. Area


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Enjoying the cool crisp night air
> View attachment 16983008
> 
> View attachment 16983007


Saw that bottom pic, and it reminded me of an old friend...Spike. It brought back some good memories.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Harley and Mia chillin' on the couch.









And a better pic of the watch...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Freedooom!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Freedooom!!!


Thats a bloody happy best mate Alun!!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a bloody happy best mate Alun!!


Yes she is Dave! And such a good and friendly personality with everyone: dogs, people (but very careful with strangers), and she's obsessed with cats. Adores cats, to be honest. Plays with them, cuddle, lick, sleep... Such a nice girl.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A day o’shlte 🌧


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Willa paid us a visit last night. (WARNING! Cuteness Overload)





























I'm hoping her next visit she'll want to go outside.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Willa paid us a visit last night. (WARNING! Cuteness Overload)
> 
> View attachment 16991870
> 
> ...


I'm hoping on her next visit we get more pics! 😍🥰
Appreciate the warning. Didn't work though. I still wasn't prepared for all that cuteness!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The stray that stays & the knuckle head twinsies playing with their buddy...





































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 16993743


Put that beast front and center brother! We want pups. Divers are the superlatives.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo got a new rain coat…….

Now to be clear, she is happy in any weather, but when she gets really wet, she tends to stay wet due to her double coat……..so on the really crappy on-leash rainy walks, she gets a rain coat……and my Tudor Ranger


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Willa paid us a visit last night. (WARNING! Cuteness Overload)
> 
> View attachment 16991870
> 
> ...


Agreed, with puppies, "going" outside is a major win!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Halloween is the one time a year when The Burglar's uniform is inconspicuous.
















Azloe seems unphazed by it all..








And a watch


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

I haven't posted in a while so please bear with me. We had emergency puppy watch a month or so ago. The direct result of teenagers thinking they can take a dog home before their parents approve.
This is Snoopy, she is cute, and she shat with no remorse in every corner of the house and of course on the rugs, not the hardwood floor, because that would be too easy to clean up...ya feel me?
But it's a puppy, so I smiled like a useful idiot..


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo got a new rain coat…….
> 
> Now to be clear, she is happy in any weather, but when she gets really wet, she tends to stay wet due to her double coat……..so on the really crappy on-leash rainy walks, she gets a rain coat……and my Tudor Ranger
> 
> ...


Kilo in a coat??? Never in a million years did I think I'd see that! It's keeping all the fluff down, she looks so skinny!  Adorable as heck though!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I haven't posted in a while so please bear with me. We had emergency puppy watch a month or so ago. The direct result of teenagers thinking they can take a dog home before their parents approve.
> This is Snoopy, she is cute, and she shat with no remorse in every corner of the house and of course on the rugs, not the hardwood floor, because that would be too easy to clean up...ya feel me?
> But it's a puppy, so I smiled like a useful idiot..
> View attachment 16996401
> ...


You need a Snoopy watch for these posts. She's a cutie. Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tudortommy said:


> Kilo in a coat??? Never in a million years did I think I'd see that! It's keeping all the fluff down, she looks so skinny!  Adorable as heck though!


She hates it……the net effect was a dry dog but an extra 30mins of walking in the crappy weather as she slowed to Eyore speed!

ssssslllllloooooowwwwwwwwwwwww……..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Boots says: only 28 minutes till dinner - get out of the pool ....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rain coat in action……8 degrees C and heavy rain here on the We(s)t Coast of Canada…..she is pretty dry, although won’t wear the hood…..I am resplendent in Tim’s, Helly Hansen pants and a Columbia rain jacket and gloves……where’s my coffee?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Rain coat in action……8 degrees C and heavy rain here on the We(s)t Coast of Canada…..she is pretty dry, although won’t wear the hood…..I am resplendent in Tim’s, Helly Hansen pants and a Columbia rain jacket and gloves……where’s my coffee?
> 
> View attachment 16999618
> 
> ...


To a dog, a hood is probably about like a blindfold. She's a cute little fluffbundle, though.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Enter Spike, 2.5 year old Cairn X, who has a need for speed. Never in focus on my crappy mobile camera unless he's asleep-- never stops moving. Being restrained here by a Seiko SSC 815 Speedtimer on a Strapcode. Note the eyes looking different directions, we suspect due to impatience & the constant search for prey.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

urbino said:


> You need a Snoopy watch for these posts. She's a cutie. Hope she finds a good home.


Luckily she was only with us for 5 LONG days..


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> Enter Spike, 2.5 year old Cairn X, who has a need for speed. Never in focus on my crappy mobile camera unless he's asleep-- never stops moving. Being restrained here by a Seiko SSC 815 Speedtimer on a Strapcode. Note the eyes looking different directions, we suspect due to impatience & the constant search for prey.
> View attachment 17002372


Spike looks like he had to put down a hair gel rebellion. Gotta keep your eye on hair gel. It gets uppity.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Boat trip to the mainland.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

[^^^ Brilliant! Thanks for bringing us along! Lounging large those lucky doggies 👍 😄


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17003870


That top one of Floyd and Poppy . . . d'awwww.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> That top one of Floyd and Poppy . . . d'awwww.


Melts ya heart don’it 😍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rocky hanging with bud Storm.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

No WUS till after walkies


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 17007567
> 
> No WUS till after walkies


*Look at dat face!!! For the love of humanity man please tell us you dropped the phone and immediately went for freaking walkies!!!!
😂😂😂*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17007594
> 
> 
> View attachment 17007598
> ...


Is your so way better by a factor of 10000 okay?
No need to answer mate..just hoping so..
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Is your so way better by a factor of 10000 okay?
> No need to answer mate..just hoping so..
> Dave


Doing fine thanks Dave, discharged this morning 👍🏻


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

tudortommy said:


> *Look at dat face!!! For the love of humanity man please tell us you dropped the phone and immediately went for freaking walkies!!!!
> 😂😂😂*


Absolutely!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jasper110 said:


> Absolutely!
> View attachment 17007956











You’re a good human @Jasper110 !!!
😂😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

How 'bout a diving dog? Check out the American Academy of Canine Water Rescue

American Academy of Canine Water Rescue – Fostering the Canine and Human Bond (academyofwaterrescue.org) 

I read the article in DownEast Dog News 

Downeast Dog News


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17010946


Where's Sprocket?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Knackered both of them..Max hit his ute, Sal straight to air con.
Hope everyone and their best mates are travelling well!!
Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Where's Sprocket?


He was left back at the holiday cottage with TFO. He’s showing his age and didn’t need another walk - he’d come along with great enthusiasm, but later in the evening he’d be so stiff it’s painful to watch. TFO is recuperating after minor elective surgery so he was company for her too x


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> He was left back at the holiday cottage with TFO. He’s showing his age and didn’t need another walk - he’d come along with great enthusiasm, but later in the evening he’d be so stiff it’s painful to watch. TFO is recuperating after minor elective surgery so he was company for her too x


I reckon sprocket was foxing so he'd have your gal all to himself before the flying crew ( 3 lurchers tbh😬)came in with a whirlwind..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> He was left back at the holiday cottage with TFO. He’s showing his age and didn’t need another walk - he’d come along with great enthusiasm, but later in the evening he’d be so stiff it’s painful to watch. TFO is recuperating after minor elective surgery so he was company for her too x


That sounds like me after doing yardwork. 
Roxy has issues walking sometimes too. Can't jump up on the couch or go up the stairs. Getting old ain't fun.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> View attachment 17011682
> 
> 
> How 'bout a diving dog? Check out the American Academy of Canine Water Rescue
> ...


Downeast Dog News? Who knew, and right in my back yard! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I had figured on plenty of Sprocket comments . The American Academy is an outgrowth of the Italian SICS; Scuola Italiana Cani Salvataggio. Fascinating story.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly has a thing for empty TP rolls, but she sometimes gets carried away and grabs one a bit early. Its even funnier when she sits next to me, with one in her mouth; staring at me with the "I need to go out look." More civilized than the average pup:










Still hooked on this one:


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Partially diver 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

As usual I'm first up with festival lights up & on .... no big deal !






























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The Prawn 🦐


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> As usual I'm first up with festival lights up & on .... no big deal !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..None..not one "Banana Benda" would survive that weather...deadset you guys have to understand ice is for spirits.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Frosty -5c for Miss Kilo’s morning walk, and a crazy orange sunrise…..plus a SuperOcean….


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Frosty -5c for Miss Kilo’s morning walk, and a crazy orange sunrise…..plus a SuperOcean….
> 
> View attachment 17021732
> 
> ...


This! This looks right! The pics from earlier this year of Kilo outside catching sun in the middle of a heat wave looked wrong! Sooooo wrong! As any nature show host would say "Here we can see the large 4 legged fluffball in it's natural environment". 😂 😂


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pizza night visit from Jenny


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dixie









Diver


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


The life " Nina" gained with your family Alun.
Gold collar stuff mate..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Old lady is still going strong for her age (almost 18y) Dave  Y'all OK?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

18 yrs!!!
Yes mate..running repairs on a long discontinued model..( like our green machines you and i know)
Just loved seeing Nina, like everyone who shared a very small part of your dedication!!






















The post i thought i posted a few days back..
All the best fellow animal crazies..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Old lady is still going strong for her age (almost 18y) Dave  Y'all OK?


That’s amazing Noc, Nina comes from good stock!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Too much screen time, popcorn, and dawgs on a Friday night. That’s about it..


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Too much screen time, popcorn, and dawgs on a Friday night. That’s about it..
> View attachment 17027434


What a fantastic and very candid picture! Amazes me how the burglar can be right in the middle of the picture and it was still several seconds before I realized that wasn't a shadow or something in the background🤣🤣


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> What a fantastic and very candid picture! Amazes me how the burglar can be right in the middle of the picture and it was still several seconds before I realized that wasn't a shadow or something in the background🤣🤣


Thanks man. My wife is a photojournalist, she took this one.
The Burglar is a master of occupying negative space and peeing in the house..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Willa made a visit Friday, out for a walk (more like crawl, stopping to sniff every leaf & stick)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Go out when we want; Come back when we want. No time keeping necessary.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Catcher in the... well, field


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

New Solargraph with Mollie the wonder dog. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Fantasy trio


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Beach was yesterday. Hills today 



























No watch, no time monitoring required.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy had a great time rolling in unmentionables this morning 💩








So she got hosed off when we got home 💦🫧🧽








Then it was back to our normal programming 😂


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Good morning 👀


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

You are way too close with that thing! 






















Roxy is too tired to deal with us.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Diesels said:


> You are way too close with that thing!
> View attachment 17034101
> View attachment 17034102
> View attachment 17034103
> ...


Roxy is tired and that belly is NOT going to rub itself!
🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> Roxy is tired and that belly is NOT going to rub itself!
> 🤣 🤣 🤣


The good belly rub is what put her to sleep...😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Something interesting under there ya think?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Something interesting under there ya think?
> View attachment 17034538


Sshhhh....I tot I saw a wabbit!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Good morning.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Day(s) O'Sh.t (like Snag says). Weatherforecast: rain for the whole next week...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Thanks man. My wife is a photojournalist, she took this one.
> The Burglar is a master of occupying negative space and peeing in the house..


Now i know why i like the burglar🤦‍♂️...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top stuff mate!!
Great to see you post up your best mate!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Biggest tree frog for a while, hope everyone and their best mates are travelling well!!
Forgive the photo order..just my usual stuff up..
Dave


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Frosty again here for the morning romp….kilo just loves the cooler temps…….even Mrs Maddog dragged herself out of bed!…….East coast is getting massive amounts of snow, which kilo would love to see here!…….and my SLA043


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Was up in Whitehorse last week visiting my son - this is the weather Kilo wants!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

…….and Kilby in the afternoon to sniff dead salmon!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

More kilo and salmon…..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> More kilo and salmon…..


Great video MD! 
Sounds like the birds are having a top feed..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

No matter what package I'm opening, Roxy perks up and thinks it's food. This one was a multitool... not very tasty. 😢😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Biggest tree frog for a while, hope everyone and their best mates are travelling well!!
> Forgive the photo order..just my usual stuff up..
> Dave
> View attachment 17042332
> ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Great video MD!
> Sounds like the birds are having a top feed..


Lots of Seagulls Dave, lots…….my biggest concern was stopping Kilo from doing her fave thing in the whole wide world - rolling in Dead Salmon!
Not a smell you want to have to endure for the drive home!

thankfully she didn’t……


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Look at that air annika gets. Wowza like damn near 8 degrees on the plus side but with wind feels like net zero for sures ... but nothing is canceling her flights. 

When your same day / next day Prime membership means meh , maybe in a like 4 or 5 days mate,,, why in such hurry amazon asks ? Okay I'll mend the frisbees until her newest ones arrive Eventually....🧃

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk































And before the obvious gets stated , Yes I'm wearing my winter shorts so no worries I appreciate the concern LOL & almost everyone knows crocs are year round right ? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Look at that air annika gets. Wowza like damn near 8 degrees on the plus side but with wind feels like net zero for sures ... but nothing is canceling her flights.
> 
> When your same day / next day Prime membership means meh , maybe in a like 4 or 5 days mate,,, why in such hurry amazon asks ? Okay I'll mend the frisbees until her newest ones arrive Eventually....🧃
> 
> ...


One day mate...you will see some croc's here...very big lizards..🙂


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew and Magnus now almost 15 months old


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> One day mate...you will see some croc's here...very big lizards..


I forgot the watch part again , 

And hell yes to seeing the biggens in the downunderer side of things. Let me know when the homestead & all yall are prepared for the visit / potentially moving in the back 40 hehehe





































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I forgot the watch part again ,
> 
> And hell yes to seeing the biggens in the downunderer side of things. Let me know when the homestead & all yall are prepared for the visit / potentially moving in the back 40 hehehe
> 
> ...


What’s that dog in the front in the last pic. Handsome fella


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I forgot the watch part again ,
> 
> And hell yes to seeing the biggens in the downunderer side of things. Let me know when the homestead & all yall are prepared for the visit / potentially moving in the back 40 hehehe
> 
> ...


Oh God...what a blast to be had!!!
You know im calling in soon..
Ha see you soon you galah!!
Dave


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> What’s that dog in the front in the last pic. Handsome fella


That's whiskey she is a giant Malamute puppy (( the runt or so they say )) , she's just visiting & hanging with the nutbars.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Oh God...what a blast to be had!!!
> You know im calling in soon..
> Ha see you soon you galah!!
> Dave


Galah ha !  someone has their Budgie smugglers on a wee bit tight mate hahaha have a few tinnies after breakie & take a few snaps of the yelpers buddy     

The so called wild ones versus our Bella ... not much different.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

A nice, relatively warm, sunny day today and the best way to spend it is outside with the dogs!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

karwath said:


> A nice, relatively warm, sunny day today and the best way to spend it is outside with the dogs!
> View attachment 17052065
> 
> View attachment 17052066
> ...



So true..so true..great pics mate.
They look like they are super relaxed..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Grunters Dave...we smell " Grunters"







ll


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beach life 🏝


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Catching some sun rays after days of rain.
BTW, Nina isn't good. She's at the vet on infusion, and we're waiting for blood tests results. Doesn't eat last 2 days at all, and she lost 3kg in a month, and that's a lot for her size. Fingers crossed for old lady...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Catching some sun rays after days of rain.
> BTW, Nina isn't good. She's at the vet on infusion, and we're waiting for blood tests results. Doesn't eat last 2 days at all, and she lost 3kg in a month, and that's a lot for her size. Fingers crossed for old lady...


🤞🏻 for our old gal 😍


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Catching some sun rays after days of rain.
> BTW, Nina isn't good. She's at the vet on infusion, and we're waiting for blood tests results. Doesn't eat last 2 days at all, and she lost 3kg in a month, and that's a lot for her size. Fingers crossed for old lady...


 🤞(x2)


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Update of Nina's condition: Diagnosis: Pancreatitis - inflammation of the pancreas. Acute, really serious inflammation. Not a good news, especially in her age and other health issues (heart, thyroid). Tomorrow morning again to infusion. If she starts to eat, there is a slight chance to get better, if not... I don't want to think about it...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Update of Nina's condition: Diagnosis: Pancreatitis - inflammation of the pancreas. Acute, really serious inflammation. Not a good news, especially in her age and other health issues (heart, thyroid). Tomorrow morning again to infusion. If she starts to eat, there is a slight chance to get better, if not... I don't want to think about it...


Positive vibes coming your way Alun, we know you’ll do what’s best for our gal. We’re all on this road together 🤝


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Update of Nina's condition: Diagnosis: Pancreatitis - inflammation of the pancreas. Acute, really serious inflammation. Not a good news, especially in her age and other health issues (heart, thyroid). Tomorrow morning again to infusion. If she starts to eat, there is a slight chance to get better, if not... I don't want to think about it...


If they relieve her gut Alun, she will rally mate as only " Nina " knows how.
Like all of us mate..only going to think good things till its time.
She trusts you both when the bell rings mate..
What a life she has had!! with a 2nd and 3rd and now 4th hurdle..im in awe of her spirit.
Mine are with the guys all crossed mate🤞🤞🤞.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dixie:










Diver:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 17057974
> View attachment 17057975
> View attachment 17057976
> View attachment 17057977
> View attachment 17057978


Great shot mate!
Did they find a new tree root to gnaw on?
Dave


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

bull's eye black Eve in a fierce passionate relation with her nautic rope


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poppy wasn’t much for moving when we made the bed 🤣


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17062560
> Poppy wasn’t much for moving when we made the bed 🤣
> View attachment 17062569


Would be a work of art to spray paint that poppy shape on blanket Snag..
Top pic!!
Dave


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally a snow day here in Western Canada! One happy Akita and a PAM000


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> Finally a snow day here in Western Canada! One happy Akita and a PAM000
> 
> View attachment 17065469
> 
> ...


i just posted after you. we must be psychic. First snow day here in BC. out with my dog and Panerai


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jonathan T said:


> i just posted after you. we must be psychic. First snow day here in BC. out with my dog and Panerai


I’m just outside Vancouver…..u?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jonathan T said:


> i just posted after you. we must be psychic. First snow day here in BC. out with my dog and Panerai


Where’s the dog? 🤔


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina still needs an IV every day and still refuses to eat 
Dash watching football on TV.
@DaveandStu Congrats for going to 1/8 FWC final!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Give Nina some big hugs from across the pond Alun. I know you will. Sasha, Molly and I are pulling with all our might for her.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This is appropriate place for football fan (soccer for US guys) like this boy








Bowwow Doggy | Pets | Dogs on Instagram: "Football fan😂😂😂 ♥️Like🗨️ Comment🏹Share ----------------------------- ▪️ ▪️ ▪️ ▶️Watch our funny🤣 cats and dogs videos Video access link in bio 🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹 📲 Tag your best Friend for a beautiful smile☺️ ▶️Please don't forget to follow us (@ajaycatspets ) for daily dose of happiness☺️ 🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸 💠 ⏭️#follow @ajaycatspets ⏭️ #follow @ajaycatspets 💠 Video credite _ dm #animals #animal #dogreel # #dogvideo #dogs🐶 #dog #dogs #football #rock #excited #animalagriculture #animal_captures #animalartwork #mountaindog #footballboots #footballgirl#dogal #footballer"


Bowwow Doggy | Pets | Dogs shared a post on Instagram: "Football fan😂😂😂 ♥️Like🗨️ Comment🏹Share ----------------------------- ▪️ ▪️ ▪️ ▶️Watch our funny🤣 cats and dogs videos Video access link in bio 🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹🔸🔹 📲 Tag your best Friend for a beautiful smile☺️ ▶️Please don't forget to follow...




www.instagram.com


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is appropriate place for football fan (soccer for US guys) like this boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one Alun,
Always thought if we changed from pluggas to footie boots we'd go a lot better!!
All the best in jest !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dave!!!..theres a bllody big gekko behind your " melon"...im on it.
Max..Sals ( youll be right mate)
Ha..go hard fellow animal crazies..
Or if Snag
.just call crazy😎..
Got you covered mate..
Single malt..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe ive outdone myself tonight...
No more dark liquid and frosties


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Dave!!!..theres a bllody big gekko behind your " melon"...im on it.
> Max..Sals ( youll be right mate)
> Ha..go hard fellow animal crazies..
> Or if Snag
> ...


Photo dump 🤗


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I believe ive outdone myself tonight...
> No more dark liquid and frosties



Dave, step back from the scotch….put it down…..never mind, to late!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> I’m just outside Vancouver…..u?


East Surrey. Almost to Langley. 
the traffic commuting stories I read Tuesday night….horrific. Took some people 8-10 hours to get home at like 2am….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Where’s the dog? 🤔


I wondered if our white English Labrador would be camouflaged by the snow 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jonathan T said:


> I wondered if our white English Labrador would be camouflaged by the snow 😂


And your watch got in the way 😐

Ready folks? It’s been a while… So here goes…


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dog happiness is sometimes a ute..keep the posts coming fellow animal crazies...
Dave





























Another unit being " borrowed " for weekend.
This is my oldest blokes girlfriend/ partner/ assistance dog under his name sake " Tank"..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Dog happiness is sometimes a ute..keep the posts coming fellow animal crazies...
> Dave
> View attachment 17068335
> View attachment 17068336
> ...


What a beast Tank is!! Max and Sal must be intimidated. No wonder they are hiding out in the ute! 😂😂
Always great to see your dynamic duo doing their thing Dave👍. Give ‘em all an extra scratch on the head for me!


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Watching the World Cup with Cosmo


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Out with the snow beast, and my BB ceramic…..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> What a beast Tank is!! Max and Sal must be intimidated. No wonder they are hiding out in the ute! 😂😂
> Always great to see your dynamic duo doing their thing Dave👍. Give ‘em all an extra scratch on the head for me!


Thanks tt!...yes the old " tank" is safe as houses with Max..Max just cocked his leg on him and claimed him as a extra...that though did not make Sal's very happy.
Tank now runs the gauntlet happily with the worlds smallest dog door or car on concrete.
Strictly supervised..👍👍


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 17070082
> View attachment 17070083
> View attachment 17070084
> View attachment 17070085


Azloe came for a visit? Where's the Burglar?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

urbino said:


> Azloe came for a visit? Where's the Burglar?


The Burglar is only seen when The Burglar _wants_ to be seen 🥷


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

With the much colder weather all of sudden the two bigger dogs are finding the JRT’s beds to be a preferred location for napping. 


















“Somebody has been lying in my bed and here [he] is still!”


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Chilly -8c here this morning, and foggy to boot! Can’t really separate the land from the sky! Kilo had fun!

….and my Black Bay ceramic…..I would normally crop out the crocs, but I figured I’d leave them in just for @DaveandStu ……now they are a poor substitute for some of the bedazzled crocs that Dave rocks, but hey get plenty of use when I use the Barbie!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

karwath said:


> With the much colder weather all of sudden the two bigger dogs are finding the JRT’s beds to be a preferred location for napping.
> 
> View attachment 17073626
> 
> ...


You're getting kind of a "bad touch" face in that last one. Someone's uncomfortable.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Chilly -8c here this morning, and foggy to boot! Can’t really separate the land from the sky! Kilo had fun!
> 
> ….and my Black Bay ceramic…..I would normally crop out the crocs, but I figured I’d leave them in just for @DaveandStu ……now they are a poor substitute for some of the bedazzled crocs that Dave rocks, but hey get plenty of use when I use the Barbie!
> 
> ...


The most versatile Aussie safety boots out there MD!! They get you into places that wont accept " pluggas".!!! ( the suave ones)
Must be heaven for Kilo to be in her element, she's going to rock Chrissie 👍


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

karwath said:


> With the much colder weather all of sudden the two bigger dogs are finding the JRT’s beds to be a preferred location for napping.
> 
> View attachment 17073626
> 
> ...


Bring them up here to T&Gs ' Learn to love your own weather Camp' ! They will be back & boasting proudly of their standard weathers. 🤏

Where it's 9 degrees but feels more like a balmy zero flat ...
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

For the thread ... 

Brutus thinking he must match his Papa's size in less then a year or so he thinks ... plus Brute using annika as his prop to play with his chew toys. 

Apparently it's very hard to get clear pictures of exactly what brute does but it appears as if he is scoring toys out of annika's butt ... she doesn't seem to mind & he likes his toys tucked away as he decides which one to play with , one at a time. I can think of worse habits lol. 


Happy Yule season guys & Dogs !  

Can't recall but how many of us give our mutts a stocking for Yule ? 

I'll leave my votes out until I see others.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Chilly -8c here this morning, and foggy to boot! Can’t really separate the land from the sky! Kilo had fun!
> 
> ….and my Black Bay ceramic…..I would normally crop out the crocs, but I figured I’d leave them in just for @DaveandStu ……now they are a poor substitute for some of the bedazzled crocs that Dave rocks, but hey get plenty of use when I use the Barbie!
> 
> ...


Love the strap you have on the BB👍. More importantly I have to agree with Dave that’s it’s great to see the fluffy girl in her environment 😍. 

To you and Tats and everyone else who thinks it’s a good idea to live in a place that converts itself into an industrial freezer unit for half the year, keep yourselves warm!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Max in camo mode( safely next to gas cylinders..thats my boy.
Got to agree with tt here..38 degrees c out in that sun.
Im worried now that i might not survive a spring at Tattsville🙂
Now do you turn your fridges off during winter and use the snow and ice in eskies????


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

urbino said:


> You're getting kind of a "bad touch" face in that last one. Someone's uncomfortable.


His discomfort is because he knows he is in his "little" sister's bed, and he is about to be told to get out of it. He also likes to "pet" people, and even his sisters, with his paws, but he gets his nails involved and it is not that great for the recipient!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

karwath said:


> His discomfort is because he knows he is in his "little" sister's bed, and he is about to be told to get out of it. He also likes to "pet" people, and even his sisters, with his paws, but he gets his nails involved and it is not that great for the recipient!


When our cat Chonk gets his nails involved we refer to his paws as ‘Murder Mittens’ 🤗


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kilo looking for squirrels in the backyard, and a non-diver day with my Tudor Ranger…..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Black n White 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17078903


Comfy!!..pearler Diese!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17078823
> 
> View attachment 17078821
> 
> ...


The (5) shaggy ones..
4 highly intelligent beasts..one left to take tge " test"...
Stay well you mad ( i really want to swear here).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^

Whenever my Molly strikes that pose it means: Whatever I want her to do, she isn't doing it...If she is dead serious, she will lay down.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Without comments


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

All now to thr Princess!! Pet her!! Love her!! Give her treats!!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 17081886


Let’s see more of that beautiful pup ♥


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm happy and sad at the same time. 
Happy - because it seems that Nina won another hard battle. After 14 days of driving to vet each day, and being on IV from morning to evening, 6 different pills 2x day, she finally started to eat, and she's walking around. Hope it will get better from day to day. Still not over yet...
Sad - because this morning we noticed that Darian peed in his bad and stay laying in it, and also refuse to eat and have blood in his poop. Diagnosis: kidneys failure and water in his lungs. Poor boy now needs to get IV every day, plus injections next couple of days, plus pills... 
December is bad month for us...
I can't even be happy that the Croatian team knocked Brazil out of the world championship...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm happy and sad at the same time.
> Happy - because it seems that Nina won another hard battle. After 14 days of driving to vet each day, and being on IV from morning to evening, 6 different pills 2x day, she finally started to eat, and she's walking around. Hope it will get better from day to day. Still not over yet...
> Sad - because this morning we noticed that Darian peed in his bad and stay laying in it, and also refuse to eat and have blood in his poop. Diagnosis: kidneys failure and water in his lungs. Poor boy now needs to get IV every day, plus injections next couple of days, plus pills...
> December is bad month for us...
> I can't even be happy that the Croatian team knocked Brazil out of the world championship...


Keep on keeping on Alun 🤝


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Keep on keeping on Alun


Thanks Snag, we aren't giving up. Never.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Let’s see more of that beautiful pup ♥
> View attachment 17082882


Mutley  or if you prefer urban - coyote xD
View attachment 17083013


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm happy and sad at the same time.
> Happy - because it seems that Nina won another hard battle. After 14 days of driving to vet each day, and being on IV from morning to evening, 6 different pills 2x day, she finally started to eat, and she's walking around. Hope it will get better from day to day. Still not over yet...
> Sad - because this morning we noticed that Darian peed in his bad and stay laying in it, and also refuse to eat and have blood in his poop. Diagnosis: kidneys failure and water in his lungs. Poor boy now needs to get IV every day, plus injections next couple of days, plus pills...
> December is bad month for us...
> I can't even be happy that the Croatian team knocked Brazil out of the world championship...


That's a lot of trips to the vet. Hang in there, Noc. Glad Nina has hopefully turned a corner.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm happy and sad at the same time.
> Happy - because it seems that Nina won another hard battle. After 14 days of driving to vet each day, and being on IV from morning to evening, 6 different pills 2x day, she finally started to eat, and she's walking around. Hope it will get better from day to day. Still not over yet...
> Sad - because this morning we noticed that Darian peed in his bad and stay laying in it, and also refuse to eat and have blood in his poop. Diagnosis: kidneys failure and water in his lungs. Poor boy now needs to get IV every day, plus injections next couple of days, plus pills...
> December is bad month for us...
> I can't even be happy that the Croatian team knocked Brazil out of the world championship...


Emotional roller coaster. Hang in there. We all know you're doing everything you can for them. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’m not showing a diver unless this 200m G-Shock (w/ Loctite PL Max Premium adhesive stuck to my hand next to my watch, long story) qualifies, but I am showing my new doggy.

I found a clone of my beloved Angel who was finally done with this world after 16 years, 2006-2022.

He was given the name Tyler by his shelter, but we’ll see. Regardless, he’s home and crashed.





























Here’s my baby Angel, and yes I know it’s a little weird how identical they are, but they’re both rescues and I don’t care.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17084606
> 
> 
> View attachment 17084607


Fair warning Bro, I’m gonna give you a call when you least expect it 📞🤗


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not too keen to get off the bed today ...with yellow Smith Caribbean to try to brighten up a dreich day, currently running at -2 secs for the week


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I honestly did not think even i could stuff this post up so much.( scramble egg Sunday Max,Sal and i get just a bit excited when my wife cooks..ha!!..however hope everyone is going well..
.shout out to you Alun and your amazing family.
True that mate " never give up"
Great to see Nina rally..
2 forward..one back again hang in there mate.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD ️and Magnus


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> FXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... My Trusty Pal "The 🐦" and Doxa ...
Birdie took a long walk in the rain this morning ... a true Water Dog and she's waterproof.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snow has gone here, might get some more in time for Xmas…..non-diver day, with my Speedy Darkside….and yes, Akita kisses are the best!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

weklund said:


> ... My Trusty Pal "The 🐦" and Doxa ...
> Birdie took a long walk in the rain this morning ... a true Water Dog and she's waterproof.
> 
> View attachment 17088926
> ...


Love the " Bird"🐦..
She's a real wag..


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Snow still with us - expecting another chilly night around -10 to -12 ... Louis not for going out much


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Snow has gone here, might get some more in time for Xmas…..non-diver day, with my Speedy Darkside….and yes, Akita kisses are the best!
> 
> View attachment 17089078
> 
> ...


Nice snd brisk and in her element, does the great lady still shed in winter MD?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Love " brekkie" time.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

The old man is a little wore out this afternoon.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Snow still with us - expecting another chilly night around -10 to -12 ... Louis not for going out much
> 
> View attachment 17089567
> 
> ...


Hes catching up on the news!! Minus 12.

Far out mate..
Is it just me or can everyone else see that Louis looks a lot like our mad man Snag???
Just sayin...
All the best in jest!!
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> The old man is a little wore out this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 17089598


Give us one more of the grand old boy mate..
Whats his name?
All the best
Dave


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Boomer, he's 9 and starting to slow down,


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hes catching up on the news!! Minus 12.
> 
> Far out mate..
> Is it just me or can everyone else see that Louis looks a lot like our mad man Snag???
> ...


Wonder if he's got as many odd habits....likely just as stubborn


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Wonder if he's got as many odd habits....likely just as stubborn


True true id reckon, but Louis looks really smart!!
Will ponder on that for a while🎣🚁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Boomer, he's 9 and starting to slow down,
> 
> View attachment 17089614


Thats a Pearler mate!
Go Boomer!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Boomer, he's 9 and starting to slow down,
> 
> View attachment 17089614


Now that's a proper doggy and diver pic.

Doggy: front and center.
Diver: there's probably one somewhere in the area.

Boomer's got a sweet face.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 17090281


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Hes catching up on the news!! Minus 12.
> 
> Far out mate..
> Is it just me or can everyone else see that Louis looks a lot like our mad man Snag???
> ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Nice snd brisk and in her element, does the great lady still shed in winter MD?



ah Dave, it’s a standing joke in the Akita world!
They only shed twice a year……..January to June and July to December!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 17090281


Aaaaaagh!!!...come on mate..more of your best mate please..
All the best 
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17090602


Never quittin on you Snag..
You bloody ' galah'..
🚁


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Little bit frosty this morning, a nice crisp-1c……supposed to really cool off next week, hitting -10c……..Kilo will be a happy girl!

….and speedy Tuesday!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Short update:
Nina is better! She's eating, follows me around and cuddles! Old lady doesn't give up! 
Unfortunately, Darijan isn't, but we still fight, my friends. Now we are giving him IV at home so he can be with us. Fingers crossed and prai for old boy.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Short update:
> Nina is better! She's eating, follows me around and cuddles! Old lady doesn't give up!
> Unfortunately, Darijan isn't, but we still fight, my friends. Now we are giving him IV at home so he can be with us. Fingers crossed and prai for old boy.


Hoping for a positive outcome. Pulling for Darijan and your family.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 17090281


Mine says hello - don't see many of them, the quartz nor automatic versions .....don't know why Zenith don't do another diver.....









Louis/Snag having fun in the snow :









and demonstrating some pinpoint claw ball control .....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17094877
> 
> View attachment 17094879
> 
> View attachment 17094878


Adorable...........


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Your all mad..in a good kind of way..
Looks bloody freezing Snag...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Short update:
> Nina is better! She's eating, follows me around and cuddles! Old lady doesn't give up!
> Unfortunately, Darijan isn't, but we still fight, my friends. Now we are giving him IV at home so he can be with us. Fingers crossed and prai for old boy.


Thats gold Alun,
We are all pulling for you and our old mate.
They always have a great life full of love with you and your gal.
Its that pure and simple. 
Got everything crossed mate..
Diese summed it up very truthfully..👍👍


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Amazing sunrise on this mornings chilly walk, about -4c I think…….Kilo loves it, her kind of weather!……and my SMP


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Seiko sbbn025, gshock square and a Bouvier de Flanders.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17093911
> 
> View attachment 17093902
> 
> ...


Do you think they have any idea how majestic their surroundings are? Or just in it for the chasing and sniffing but?


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Dunno about Snag's pack, but I tend to lose sight of my surroundings when chasing tail.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Amazing sunrise on this mornings chilly walk, about -4c I think…….Kilo loves it, her kind of weather!……and my SMP
> View attachment 17095351
> 
> View attachment 17095354
> ...


I'll never tire of seeing Miss Kilo in that environment! And definitely a gorgeous sunrise!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 17096614
> 
> View attachment 17096615
> 
> ...


Long time, no see. How are Murphy and Rubbles, the Wonder Twins?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> Do you think they have any idea how majestic their surroundings are? Or just in it for the chasing and sniffing but?


The latter 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Todays verdict going outside is overrated!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Heading our for some warm weather for a few days, and Boomer is not happy to be going to Gramma's. Taking this one to do a little reef diving and fishing.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So glad to see all the pups & precip photos

Here is Willa's first time on snow










She's surprised, IT'S COLD 










But it has interesting smells 










SQUeeeee, snow pounce! 










Giving it a final 'snort' 










then slide all the way to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Darian
28.12.2007. - 17.12.2022.
We lost our old boy today. At 00:40 (12:40AM) he's heart stopped beating and he closed his eyes forever. After 8 days, we lost this battle, we lost him, and we lost piece of our  with him. Sleep peacefully, good boy. We'll never forget you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Darian
> 28.12.2007. - 17.12.2022.
> We lost our old boy today. At 00:40 (12:40AM) he's heart stopped beating and he closed his eyes forever. After 8 days, we lost this battle, we lost him, and we lost piece of our  with him. Sleep peacefully, good boy. We'll never forget you.


So sorry for your loss Alun 🫂 

Run free Darian, run free good boy ♥


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. We know you did everything you could. RIP Darian.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Molly says don't be sad Alun. Darian is chasing rabbits in the sky and he will forever be in your and your wife's heart.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

So sorry to learn about Darian. Peace and blessings to you, the wife and the rest of the pack.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Darian
> 28.12.2007. - 17.12.2022.
> We lost our old boy today. At 00:40 (12:40AM) he's heart stopped beating and he closed his eyes forever. After 8 days, we lost this battle, we lost him, and we lost piece of our  with him. Sleep peacefully, good boy. We'll never forget you.


So sorry for your loss Noc……hugs from my family to yours….❤🐺❤


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got this from the crematorium when our cat Everest passed a few years back - Kilo and “Mr Furry Balls” were best buds…..always chokes me up a little when I read it….and a photo blast from the past, with a young Kilo and her kitty bestie….


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, Noc.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Sad news indeed - the hardest part of life is losing someone close


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Grief is the price we pay for love ♥


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@NocturnalWatch

Our condolences on the passing of your pet.

Russ n Dixie


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lazy Saturday


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

A bit unusual to see your 2 sacked out in such close proximity, Diesels.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

urbino said:


> A bit unusual to see your 2 sacked out in such close proximity, Diesels.


True. My wife is vacuuming in the other room, so the dogs are hiding out here. Otherwise Koji is my wife's shadow. 😁


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Darian
> 28.12.2007. - 17.12.2022.
> We lost our old boy today. At 00:40 (12:40AM) he's heart stopped beating and he closed his eyes forever. After 8 days, we lost this battle, we lost him, and we lost piece of our  with him. Sleep peacefully, good boy. We'll never forget you.


Nor will we forget the grand old bloke Alun.

To take the big fella through to that age and see him always smiling in your posts.

Then to go to sleep with you all watching over him.

Thats a phenomenal exit for now mate.

Sad but also happy for Darian ..a full life!!

Now he has opened the door for another to be shown a far better life under your roof!!
Keep on doing it mate, you all rock.
See you soon 
Dave


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Snow time! Big dump here, makes Kilo very happy! -6c, hours outside….then back home, where she has been in and out approx20 times , before finally settling down for a snooze….plus a Tudor Ranger……


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

She looks like a puppy again in that last one.

That Ranger is really starting to speak to me. Please stop posting it. 😬


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17103094
> 
> View attachment 17103169
> 
> ...


Beautiful pic Snag, whats that on the stove???


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17103156
> View attachment 17103157


Dont ever drop that on the small but mighties Diese..knock em out i reckon!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Beautiful pic Snag, whats that on the stove???


Porridge Dave, with extras - fuel for the fool 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Credits to our mate Bobo!
Max and Sal are officially addicted to 🥕


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Porridge Dave, with extras - fuel for the fool 👍🏻


My gut went on auto pilot Snag..
Looked yummier than a can of XXXX..this morning.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Massive dump of snow overnight here, upwards of 20 inches!……Kilo loves it! 
…..and my BB ceramic.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Posted to get Dave's attention.




























I'm kind of excited the Ploprof finally made it home. Will get back to regular programming soon.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@duc 

I love your dog.

Is he a Border Collie or Aussie Shepherd?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

@Russ1965 Both Aussies (females). Sasha, the older and bigger one is a little camera shy. Molly is a ham. We love them too! Very affectionate pups!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been home about 2 hours since our AM walk, and Kilo has been outside most of the time - trying to get her back in, and this is the response I get!

women!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Snow time! Big dump here, makes Kilo very happy! -6c, hours outside….then back home, where she has been in and out approx20 times , before finally settling down for a snooze….plus a Tudor Ranger……
> View attachment 17101808
> 
> View attachment 17101804
> ...


That shoulder drop and roll into the snow says it all! That's one happy fluffball!


Maddog1970 said:


> Been home about 2 hours since our AM walk, and Kilo has been outside most of the time - trying to get her back in, and this is the response I get!
> 
> women!
> View attachment 17106383


I love everything about this entire post Maddog! 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Another cold morning, -18 with the windchill……temp mildly compensated with a beautiful sunrise!…..and my BB ceramic….

FYI - when Kilo has her tail down she is usually hunting, in this case she had seen a small bird hoping over the snow….


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My best friend


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No Sprocket today, he was away at the vets - nothing serious 👍🏻


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Dino at the Vet's office.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Willa & I out for a mid-day walk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Nap time in Frostbite Falls, Mn.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> Nap time in Frostbite Falls, Mn.











Dat tongue! 😂😂😂


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snoots


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17111108
> View attachment 17111109


Dose eyes 👀
Worth a double post 🫶🏻


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bit warmer here today, -7, but a fresh dump of snow!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

….once we are home and fed, Kilo heads outside again!

….and then the negotiation to get her back in begins!

…..no watch shot, who cares!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

….and yes, that is a pic thru my patio door, with dog nose streaks on the glass! Really should clean that!


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Wearing Enicar Seapearl 600...While Fostering 2 Puppies ...Both just found their New Forever Homes..Here's my Favorite although both captured my heart!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaleEArnold said:


> Wearing Enicar Seapearl 600...While Fostering 2 Puppies ...Both just found their New Forever Homes..Here's my Favorite although both captured my heart!


Love it, Dale !


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> ….once we are home and fed, Kilo heads outside again!
> 
> ….and then the negotiation to get her back in begins!
> 
> ...


Let her enjoy the cold weather while she can. It'll be summer before you know it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> View attachment 17114163


Disembodied head! 😱


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Disembodied head! 😱


It was only temporary.😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> It was only temporary.😁


So there was a headless Bruno running around for a while? 😱


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> So there was a headless Bruno running around for a while? 😱


He didn't do much running...

On a serious note, i tried for months to get that shot. It's a combination of wide angle lens and a very good boy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> View attachment 17114163


Looks like Bruno has been exploring! Great to see you posting.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Break time


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas gentlemen and ladies!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I have to tell you about this new miracle medicine for dogs that Bruno is treated with.
He's got some problems with his joints. Mostly in his paws, causing him to limp.😩

Since he has a bad liver, we don't dare to use most of the usual treatments for joint problems, since they're stored in the liver. So we did what we could. Tried to get his weight down and letting him dictate the length of the walks and so on.

My fear was that it would get worse and that i would have to say goodbye way too soon because of him suffering and not being able to move around.
You know, all pet owners hell.

But then we got presented with an alternative.
A new treatment, where basically the pain receptors in his brain gets "put to sleep". His joints are still tender, but he doesn't feel anything.

A week after the first shot, i pretty much had a puppy again. Instead of falling behind, he started to lead our walks again. I got my buddy back.
The effects of the shot last for about a month, and he got his second shot about a week ago.

My fear was that he would hurt himself, since he doesn't feel any pain. But he's really careful and except for the zoomies, he doesn't do anything reckless.

I can't remember the name of the drug at the moment, but if your best friend has similar problems to Bruno, ask your vet about it!

It's indeed a miracle drug that i hope will add years to our friendship.💚









Edit: I think it's called Librela.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> I have to tell you about this new miracle medicine for dogs that Bruno is treated with.
> He's got some problems with his joints. Mostly in his paws, causing him to limp.😩
> 
> Since he has a bad liver, we don't dare to use most of the usual treatments for joint problems, since they're stored in the liver. So we did what we could. Tried to get his weight down and letting him dictate the length of the walks and so on.
> ...


Possible side effect is your hound’s head might get temporarily dislocated from their body 😂


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

What a wonderful Xmas present for Bruno & you. My sister-in-laws' English Cocker suffered from degenerative osteoarthritis, too bad Librela wasn't available. Keep on truckin' Bruno.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Kilo!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> I have to tell you about this new miracle medicine for dogs that Bruno is treated with.
> He's got some problems with his joints. Mostly in his paws, causing him to limp.😩
> 
> Since he has a bad liver, we don't dare to use most of the usual treatments for joint problems, since they're stored in the liver. So we did what we could. Tried to get his weight down and letting him dictate the length of the walks and so on.
> ...


Wow... that's great for Bruno and you! Hopefully that means we'll be seeing more pics of the big boy. With his head attached of course. 😁


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Wow... that's great for Bruno and you! Hopefully that means we'll be seeing more pics of the big boy. With his head attached of course. 😁


I'm so glad that this worked. And i had almost forgotten what a good boy he really is. When we lived on the island and hardly ever bumped into anyone else, he always walked without a leach. Now that we moved to the mainland for the winter, i put a leach on him at first. 

But he's so we'll behaved even with people and other dogs around that i let him run free now as well. Whenever he see another dog, he stops, lay's down and wait for me to catch up. He stays down until the other dog passes every time. I never taught him that, it's all on him.
And it doesn't matter if the other dog is barking or jumping around, he stays put like a flatiron.

There's a law in Sweden that dogs should be kept on a leach at all times, but there's a clause saying that if you have good enough control of your dog, called the "invisible leach", they're allowed to go without.

I trust him 100%. When we're close to traffic and such, he's on a leach of course, but as soon as we're "safe" i let him go free. He usually stays within 10 meters of me and looks over his shoulder all the time to see that I'm keeping up with him. If he gets too far ahead, he stops and wait for me to catch up.
He's such a good boy.

When we had to deal with his pain, taking photos weren't really s priority, but i promise to take it up again now that we're back to normal.💚

Here's one from last summer.









Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas  everyone. Magnus open his presents and went for a walk this morning. Zoomies in the woods with his Christmas collar he is surprisingly excited to wear 









No, Magnus didn’t destroy the chairs, Patch the ‍ is the artist behind these custom chairs 

















































We were good so Santa brought us gifts 

































You can’t see me 









Cardboard boxes are worth 1000 toys


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Koji, Roxy, and a 3rd tiny terror. 😁🥰


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17116912
> 
> View attachment 17116911
> View attachment 17116913
> ...


I always loved the brown and beige coat!
It's really stylish!

The others are well dressed as well, but there's something special about the brown little fellow.😍
Too bad that it doesn't come in a size L.😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> I always loved the brown and beige coat!
> It's really stylish!
> 
> The others are well dressed as well, but there's something special about the brown little fellow.😍
> Too bad that it doesn't come in a size L.😁


It was large. Shrunk in the wash. 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> It was large. Shrunk in the wash. 😂


That’s what I tell Mrs Snaggs 🤭


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> It was only temporary.😁


only a flesh wound...none shall pass


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My sister brought Summer home for her son, Christmas Eve. They came over to our house for a while. Our dog's reaction was surprising. Friendly Molly, couldn't get far enough away from the pup. On the other hand, wiggy Sasha couldn't get any closer to the newcomer. It was interesting to watch.

Meet Summer:


















After opening the presents and running around on Christmas morning:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just lovely!

Dash and Zagy (the cat)


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17121679
> View attachment 17121681


Where's the rest of the pack? Hope Sprocket is ok.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17121679
> View attachment 17121681


Thats a bloody great pic there mate up top..very good👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> My sister brought Summer home for her son, Christmas Eve. They came over to our house for a while. Our dog's reaction was surprising. Friendly Molly, couldn't get far enough away from the pup. On the other hand, wiggy Sasha couldn't get any closer to the newcomer. It was interesting to watch.
> 
> Meet Summer:
> View attachment 17119351
> ...


Great blaze..with terrific socks!!..
Bring on Summer..👍👍


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Just rough housing as usual










Sent from my RMX3690 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Diesels said:


> Where's the rest of the pack? Hope Sprocket is ok.


Sprocket is getting older and stiffer by the day 😐 I just didn’t manage to get any decent photos of him and Floyd today is all though 😃


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sprocket is getting older and stiffer by the day 😐 I just didn’t manage to get any decent photos of him and Floyd today is all though 😃


Glad to hear the whole crew was out. Roxy is having some trouble getting around too. She's had health issues since she was a pup.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Great blaze..with terrific socks!!..
> Bring on Summer..👍👍


I don't know Dave. After only two visits, its already apparent she will be running the show in no time  The intellect of a Border Collie scares me :0)


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Roaming the city at night.






























Good boy.🎈


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

When a 6kg cat scares the sh*t out of the 26kg dog  Dash the dog & Zagy the cat









Dash & Zagy







youtube.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

my recent favorite


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Waiting for dinner...


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

"Waddaya looking at?"










Sent from my RMX3690 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Disclaimer: I don't go out in public like this. 😂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

kiwi71 said:


>


What a gorgeous doggy.........


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17128357
> View attachment 17128358


Cousins???


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

duc said:


> Cousins???
> 
> View attachment 17128404
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A safe and sound 2023 fellow animal crazies!
Best to all 4 and 2 legged🤔..3 legged, well either Alun or Snag in various ways will probably fit that bill...as always all the best in jest on WUS greatest forum bar none.
Dave.














Roll on for a top year


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone from the space invaders and myself!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Happy New Year mates! Cheers!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Happy New Year from Kilo and me!……non-diver for the start of 2023!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy New Year from Kilo and me!……non-diver for the start of 2023!
> View attachment 17130084
> 
> View attachment 17130087
> ...


After looking at the first couple of pics, I was thinking "Where is the snow?" The last one tells me you had a warming spell.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

duc said:


> After looking at the first couple of pics, I was thinking "Where is the snow?" The last one tells me you had a warming spell.


Hahahahaha - yup……we went from -18c and 2 feet of snow, to rain and +8c….all in about the space of 4days! Typical west coast (of Canada anyway!) weather!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

My wife thinks I'm weird for talking pics of watches and the dogs, yet she makes cocktails and takes pics of them. And does 2 glasses even though she's the only one drinking. 😂🤪🙃


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17131151
> View attachment 17131152
> View attachment 17131153
> View attachment 17131154
> ...


Dude, you're describing my wife precisely.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning walk with Kilo…..another crazy pre-dawn to sunrise pic combo!….and my SuperOcean….


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

duc said:


> Dude, you're describing my wife precisely.


Maybe they're related ?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Maybe they're related ?


No... it's just a woman thing. 😂


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Polo and Breitling Colt, Seamaster, Tudor Royal, wife's Bremont Solo, Breitling Superocean Heritage, Alt1-p2 Lancaster,l and Supermarine


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Polo and Aquaracer


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17135046


Gday BC,
Come on mate..gives us a great pic of your little mate in the background, or have you dropped the green machine on top?
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday BC,
> Come on mate..gives us a great pic of your little mate in the background, or have you dropped the green machine on top?
> All the best mate
> Dave


BC is a fixture on these forums. I was going to give him the frowny face emoji.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

duc said:


> BC is a fixture on these forums. I was going to give him the frowny face emoji.


Hey mate,
Yep the Big Fella will take it his stride🎣..
Looking for more Aussie shots with a blurred 600👍👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

A very curious Doxy


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Doxy's version of "unasee".

When we lived in Hawaii, that's what the kids would say when they wanted to sit in our laps and look at what we were doing


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bingo and the Stargate;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Everybody loves a goofy dog.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

rubendefelippe said:


> Bingo and the Stargate;
> View attachment 17137368
> View attachment 17137369
> 
> ...


Would love to see more of Bingo with less watch.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Would love to see more of Bingo with less watch.


Good,ja ja;is an "American bully",5 month old puppy, blunt like the Seiko;
Regards!



View attachment 17138602







View attachment 17138603


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Polo the pilot and his divers watch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

duc said:


> Everybody loves a goofy dog.
> 
> View attachment 17137717


Those eyes will win many treats.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 17141584
> View attachment 17141586
> View attachment 17141590


Keep them coming mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 17141553
> 
> View attachment 17141552
> 
> Polo the pilot and his divers watch.


We are getting there Turp's,
Keep it up on Polo our new mate..
All the best
Dave


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

This was January 2020.
Polo loves the snow


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Learning 😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Chilling on the couch tonight.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Newest family member























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody love those pucs of Louis..wrapped you around his paw..👍👍


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

"I do like a Seamaster" says Polo.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Very first walk with Polo, 20th April 2014.
He was at a Staffie rescue home in Wales and it was  at first sight.
Still got that Tag F1 too


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 17144218
> 
> Very first walk with Polo, 20th April 2014.
> He was at a Staffie rescue home in Wales and it was  at first sight.
> Still got that Tag F1 too


Such a handsome boy.😍


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Such a handsome boy.😍


Cheers, that's what we keep telling him


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Daughter duc's newest family member (started as a temporary rescue, ended as "we're keeping her!")










Gratuitous shot:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Daughter duc's newest family member (started as a temporary rescue, ended as "we're keeping her!")
> 
> View attachment 17146574
> 
> ...


 Just be careful - huskies can be very stubborn  Holly is a beautiful girl mate!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

"This is as far as i go"








I had a much longer walk planned, but hey, I'm not the boss here it turns out.😁

As soon as I turned the right way, he was back to taking the lead again.
Good boy.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

"Scary" cat Zagy and sleepy Dash. Noon pic of the watch.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just be careful - huskies can be very stubborn  Holly is a beautiful girl mate!


Our first dog, when the kids were at home, was a Husky. Hardheaded is a more appropriate term. Anytime ours could slip her leash, she was gone for at least 3 hours. She always came home though. Once she came back with a gunshot wound. Fortunately, the shotgun pellets mostly missed her. She was a terrific dog though.

Meet Sheema. My son (10 here) is 35 now:









You can just barely make out the serrations on her right ear, from where most of the shotgun pellets just missed her (vitals).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Having a bit of a hard time breathing, but this is the sweetest duvet i ever had.😍


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

duc said:


> Daughter duc's newest family member (started as a temporary rescue, ended as "we're keeping her!")
> 
> View attachment 17146574
> 
> ...


nice "fire" on her forehead..


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17146767


you should take more shots like this!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17151184


Your babies are beautiful.

I had 2 long-haired Chiuhuahuas when I was married....................such lovely dogs.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Your babies are beautiful.
> 
> I had 2 long-haired Chiuhuahuas when I was married....................such lovely dogs.


Thanks! I love all these dogs on here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Come back later…I’m busy….


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry… we’ve been absent for a while due to work piling up. However, Lance has reminded me that there are things in life more important than work - like puppies and watches:



















The wife/boss concurred (just about the puppies, not the watches part):


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

animusolus said:


> Sorry… we’ve been absent for a while due to work piling up. However, Lance has reminded me that there are things in life more important than work - like puppies and watches:
> 
> View attachment 17151479
> 
> ...


Lance is right. It's all about him. 😁


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Diesels said:


> Lance is right. It's all about him. 😁


Truer words were never spoken.










Pup has been hanging out with his girlfriend this evening:










obligatory wrist shot:










(sorry - not a diver today…)


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Shot of the two pups together…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

duc said:


> Daughter duc's newest family member (started as a temporary rescue, ended as "we're keeping her!")
> 
> View attachment 17146574
> 
> ...


You should know there's no such thing as a 'temporary' rescue.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KOB. said:


> You should know there's no such thing as a 'temporary' rescue.


We all know who is really rescuing who 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

